# Lyrics That Appeal To You Today!



## harraser

*Lyrics That Appeal To You Today*

We felt it was time to make just "The Lyrics Thread", no version whatever, now that we dont need to close threads at 100 posts anymore.. so here it is..the lyrics thread to end all lyrics threads  now forever conveniently located at the top of the page  arent we thoughtful, now you dont even have to go looking for it...

All of the previous versions can be found HERE 

and to start it off a beautiful song by an amazing band... this song fits me well... so just consider the entire thing bolded ok

*O SONG - AUGIE MARCH*

You don't keep me company, 
You all turn out wrong, 
If you are my daughters, if you are my sons, 
I can only hold you inside for so long, 
O song, did I lead you on? 

If you are my love, well love what's wrong? 
You don't keep me company for near enough long, 
I can't feel or touch you, or hold you for long, 
O song, are you leading me on? 

Friends come in time, and then they are gone, 
I know what it's like to be floating along 
Without a warm body to heap your cares on, 
O on and into the night. 

For I have been bad now for twenty years long, 
For centuries you have been pure and strong, 
If you thought me a good place to stay you were wrong, 
O song, did I lead you on?


----------



## cherub

*Mccready Mindy 
Have A Nice Day lyrics:* 

She puts the coffee on the counter before he takes his seat
And slides the sugar closer to him. She knows he likes it sweet.
And then she lingers with busy fingers, waiting for his smile
They talk about the rainy weather, she's thinking all the while

What she wants to say is:
"I can love a man like you.
Oh, how I wish you knew.
I have seen you're good and kind,
Strong enough for two.
You could sweep me off my feet
And carry me away,"
But all she says is:
"Have a nice day."

They talk about how unemployment is finally coming down,
The factory that's going to bring some life back to this town.
She wonders if his words mean more than what it really seems
And she's still looking for the courage to say just what she means.

What she wants to say is:
"I can love a man like you.
Oh, how I wish you knew.
I have seen you're good and kind,
Strong enough for two.
I'm more woman than I can show you
In this old café,"
But all she says is:
"Have a nice day."

He winks once, then he's gone. She's got time to kill.
And in her dreams she's leavin' with him, she knows some day she will

What she wants to say is:
"I can love a man like you.
Oh, how I wish you knew.
I have seen you're good and kind,
strong enough for two.
I'm more woman than I can show you
in this old café,"
But all she says is:
"Have a nice day."


----------



## bisKi

*Evanescence ~ Whisper*

catch me as i fall
say you're here and it's all over now
speaking to the atmosphere
no one's here and i fall into myself
this truth drive me
into madness
i know i can stop the pain
if i will it all away

[chorus]
don't turn away
(don't give in to the pain)
don't try to hide
(though they're screaming your name)
don't close your eyes
(god knows what lies behind them)
don't turn out the light
(never sleep never die)

i'm frightened by what i see
but somehow i know
that there's much more to come
immobilized by my fear
and soon to be
blinded by tears
i can stop the pain 
if i will it all away

[chorus]

fallen angels at my feet
whispered voices at my ear
death before my eyes
lying next to me i fear
she beckons me
shall i give in
upon my end shall i begin
forsaking all i've fallen for 
i rise to meet my end

[chorus]


----------



## harraser

i know but those huge merged threads are all messy and crap. ive never liked the idea of having a 3200 post thread lol, its intimidating  im happy to leave it how it is, but one of the other mods can do it if they feel the desire, i dont mind lol.

just call me old fasioned


----------



## ice-9

*Massive Attack, Sinead O'Conner - What Your Soul Sings*

Don’t be afraid 
Open your mouth to say 
Say what your soul sings to you 

Your mind can never change 
Unless you ask it to 
Lovingly rearrange 
The thoughts that make you blue 
The things that bring you down 
Will mean no harm to you 
And so make your choice joy 
The joy belongs to you 

And when you do 
You'll find the one you love is here 
You'll find you 
The love yeah 

Don’t be ashamed no 
To open your heart and pray 
Say what your soul sings to you 

So no longer pretend 
That you can’t feel it near 
That tickle on your hand 
That tingle in your ear 
And ask it anything 
Because it loves you dear 
It’s your most precious king 
If only you could hear 

And when you do 
You’ll find the one you need is here 
You’ll find you 
Love you


----------



## KAZ

It's my Song of the Week (tm) 

*Something Corporate :: Forget December* 

on christmas morning
outside it was pouring
all was hopeless in this home
and no one speaking
no one creeping
to see if she was on the phone
and u were quiet
this routine riot is all but practical to me
and if we see it why can't we be it? 
can we let eachother be?

forget december 
it won't be better than i remember it before
and this month only
would be so lonely
and not so homely anymore

new years eve came
but nothing had changed
all the problems just got worse
we sat in silence 
the routine science could heal the sickness we reherse
and if im talking 
my words are mocking 
the deaf ears they have fallen on
these words are tainted
with years of jaded
in a sense thats all but gone

forget december 
it won't be better than i remember it before
and this month only
would be so lonely
and not so homely anymore..
anymore... anymore... anymore...

forget december 
it won't be better than i remember it before
and this month only
would be so lonely
and not so homely anymore

forget december 
it won't be better than i remember it before
a silent night won't feel quite right
its not so silent anymore..
anymore... anymore... anymore...

on christmas morning
outside it was pouring
all was hopeless in this home


----------



## cherub

*Aguilera Christina:  Walk Away*

*What do you do when you know something's bad for you
And you still can't let go?*

I was naïve
Your love was like candy
Artificially sweet
I was deceived by the wrapping

Got caught in your web
And I learned how to plead
I was prey in your bed
And devoured completely

*And it hurts my soul
Cos I can't let go
All these walls are caving in
I can't stop my suffering
I hate to show that I've lost control
Cos I, I keep going right back 
To the one thing that I need to walk away from*

I need to get away from it 
I need to walk away from it 
Get away, walk away, walk away

I should have known
I was used for amusement
Couldn't see through the smog
It was all an illusion

Now I've been licking my wounds (licking my wounds)
Woke up in love and seems so great (deeper, deeper)
We both can't subdue
Darling you hold me prisoner (prisoner)

I'm about to break
I can't stop this ache
I'm addicted to your lure
and I'm feeling for a cure
Every step I take
Leads to one mistake
I keep going right back 
To the one thing that I need...

I can make it
It's some state I'm in
Getting nothing everytime
What did I do to deserve
The pain of this moment
And everywhere I turn
I keep going right back 
To the one thing that I need to walk away from

I need to get away from it 
I need to walk away from it 
Get away, walk away, walk away

Everytime I try to grasp for air
I get smothered and this sky, it's never over, over
Seems I never wake from this nightmare
I let out a solid breath, let it be over, over

Inside I'm screaming
Breaking, pleading the world
Ahh...

My heart has been bruised
So sad but it's true
Each peep reminds me of you

It hurts my soul
Cos I can't let go
All these walls are caving in
I can't stop my suffering
I hate to show that I've lost control
Cos I, I keep going right back 
To the one thing that I need... 

I'm about to break
I guess I missed it
I'm addicted to your lure
And I'm feeling for a cure
Every step I take
Leads to one mistake
I keep going right back 
To the one thing that I need...

I can make it
It's some state I'm in
Getting nothing everytime
What did I do to deserve
The pain of this moment
And everywhere I turn
I keep going right back 
To the one thing that I need to walk away from

I say...
I need to get away from it 
I need to walk away from it 
Get away, walk away, walk away

Only thing I need to do is walk away

I need to get away from it 
I need to walk away from it 
Get away, walk away, walk away 

I need to get away from it 
I need to walk away from it 
Get away, walk away, walk away 

*I need to get away from it 
I need to walk away from it 
Get away, walk away, walk away*


----------



## Furnace

*Alkaline Trio - I lied my face off*

Well it's not fair, it's not even close
You tied me down where I'm forced to watch
As you poke holes in every part of me
Containing something secretly
Something sacred to me
I lied my face off when I said that I would be okay
It's never fine when you go away
These cuts run deep, these scars are permanent
And always on display
This makes things difficult for me

It's not fair, it's not even close
You fed me the sun, burned me up inside
And watched me choke on everything we did
On everything we lived
Let's see if I can live again
I lied my face off when I said that I would be okay
It's never fine when you go away
These cuts run deep, these scars are permanent
And always on display
This makes things difficult for me

Head like an empty, sterile room
Somehow I made a mess
Like watching newborn babies crack 
from work related stress
Head like an empty, sterile room
Somehow I made a mess
Like watching newborn babies crack 
from work related stress
I'm bad luck, can't fuck, got no reflection today
Maybe I'll stay down next time I get hit by a train
By a train
I lied my face off when I said that I would be okay
It's never fine when you go away


----------



## Sweetpea

"I'm not aware of too many things
I know what I know, if you know what I mean
I'm not aware of too many things
I know what I know, if you know what I mean
Philosophy is the talk on a cereal box
Religion is the smile on a dog
I'm not aware of too many things
I know what I know, if you know what I mean, d-doo yeah

Choke me in the shallow waters
Before I get too deep

What I am is what I am
Are you what you are or what?
What I am is what I am
Are you what you are or

I'm not aware of too many things
I know what I know, if you know what I mean
Philosophy is a walk on the slippery rocks
Religion is a light in the fog
I'm not aware of too many things
I know what I know, if you know what I mean, d-doo yeah

Choke me in the shallow water
Before I get too deep
Choke me in the shallow water
Before I get too deep

What I am is what I am
Are you what you are or what?
What I am is what I am
Are you what you are or what?

What I am is what I am
Are you what you are or what you are?
What I am is what I am
Are you what you are or what

Nah-nah-nah-nah
I say, I say, I say
I do hey-hey-hey-hey-hey-hey

Choke me in the shallow water
Before I get too deep

What I am is what I am
Are you what you are or what?
What I am is what I am
Are you what you are or what?
What I am is what I am
Are you what you are or what you are?
What I am is what I am
Are you what you are or what?
What I am is what I am
Are you what you are or what you are? "

_ Emma Bunton - What I am _


----------



## Shuddr2Think

*radiohead*

*where i end and you begin*
there's a gap between
there's a gap where we meet
where i end and you begin

*and i'm sorry for us* 
the dinosaurs roam the earth
the sky turns green
where i end and you begin

i am up in the clouds
i am up in the clouds
and i can't and i can't come down

i can watch and can't take part
where i end and where you start
where you, you left me alone
you left me alone.

X' will mark the place
like parting the waves
like a house falling in the sea.

i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive

there will be no more lies
there will be no more lies
there will be no more lies
there will be no more lies

---------------------------------------------------
*Follow Me Around*

I see you in the dark 
falling down the fast lane
calling out to me 
oh that's where i'll be 
crawling out to me 
crawling out to me

you follow me around 
you follow me around
you follow me around 
you follow me around 

*even when your coming down
and i'll take you for a walk
then i can see you 
I'm feeling it coming down* 

you follow me around
you follow me around 
you follow me around 
you follow me around 
I feel it
I feel it


----------



## bisKi

*Armin van Buuren featuring Ray Wilson ~ Yet Another Day*

Some things disappear inside
Should I try to run away
If I could I would escape you
I won't argue anymore
I have lost the will to be
Hope you don't think I'm ungrateful
Why, why are you laughing ?
Is it something that I said ?


*I don't like this place at all
Makes me wonder what I'm here for*
Someone take this pain away
Dying to see another day
And I don't want to be your friend
Or pretend I can fit into
I'm incensed, I'm blown away
Dying to see another day


Close the curtains lock the door
Left my note upon the stair
In hope you wouldn't read it
Fake emotions in my head
Everything I've seen and read
Can't begin to find a reason
Why, why are you laughing ?
Is it something that I said ?...


I don't like this place at all
Makes me wonder what I'm here for
Someone take this pain away
Dying to see another day
And I don't want to be your friend
Or pretend I can fit into 
I'm incensed, I'm blown away
Dying to see another day


----------



## harraser

this is for a girl i used to know so well. im trying to let her friendship go because it seems its what she wants. i just wish shed stop appearing in my dreams.

*The Upstairs Room - The Cure*

I love it all
These games we play
I close my eyes
You run away
I'm sure I asked you to stay
But now you're gone

And so I feel the grey
Pulse in my head
I turn off the lights and crawl into bed
I try to think of sunshine
But my body goes wet
With the first crash of thunder...

I don't think I can know
Anyone but you dear
That's for sure!

When it gets to four
It's my turn to go
Oh the kiss!
So alcoholic and slow
Arranging me for Saturday
I thought you would know
That I always sleep alone...

I don't think I can know
Anyone but you
Dear
That's for sure!

The upstairs room is cool and bright
We can go up there in summer
And dance all night...

Your sister started talking at a minute after ten
So everyone jumped up
And then fell over again
In April you can join them
And stare at me
At the ghost from your past...


----------



## bisKi

*Jewel ~ Standing Still*

Cuttin' through the darkest night in my two headlights
Trying to keep it clear, but I'm losing it here to the twilight
There's a dead end to my left, there's a burning bush to my right
You aren't in sight, you aren't in sight

Do you want me, like I want you?
Or am I standing still, beneath the darkened sky?
Or am I standing still, with the scenery flying by?
Or am I standing still, out of the corner of my eye?
Was that you passing me by?

Mothers on the stoop, boys in souped-up coupes on this hot summer night
Between fight and flight is the blind man's sight and the choice that's right
I roll the window down, feel like I'm gonna drown in this strange town
Feel broken down, I feel broken down

Do you need me, like I need you?
Or am I standing still, beneath the darkened sky?
Or am I standing still, with the scenery flying by?
Or am I standing still, out of the corner of my eye?
Was that you passing me by?

Sweet sorrow is the call tomorrow
Sweet sorrow is the call tomorrow

Do you love me, like I love you?
Or am I standing still, beneath the darkened sky?
Or am I standing still, with the scenery flying by?
Or am I standing still, out of the corner of my eye?
Was that you passing me by?
Are you passing me by? (Passing me by)
Do you want me? (Passing me by)
Do you need me, like I need you too?
And do you want me, like I want you?
Are you passing me by?


----------



## harraser

*We Suck Young Blood - Radiohead*

are you hungry?
are you sick?
are you begging for a break?

are you sweet?
are you fresh?
are you strung up by the wrists?

we want the young blood (la-la-la-la)

are you fracturing?
did you do anything?
are you torn at the seams?
fleabitten? motheaten?

we suck young blood (la-la-la-la)
we want the young blood (la-la-la-la)

won't let the creeping ivy?
won't let the nervous bury me
our veins are thin
our rivers poisoned

we want the sweet meats (la-la-la-la)
we want the young blood (la-la-la-la)


*Wolf at the Door - Radiohead*

drag him out the window 
dragging out your dead 
singing i miss you 
snakes and ladders 
flip the lid
out pops the cracker 
smacks you in the head 
knifes you in the neck
kicks you in the teeth 
steel toe caps 
takes all your credit cards
get up get the gunge
get the eggs 
get the flan in the face
the flan in the face 
the flan in the face
dance you fucker dance you fucker
don't you dare
don't you dare
don't you flan in the face
take it with the love is given
take it with a pinch of salt
take it to the taxman
let me back let me back
i promise to be good
don't look in the mirror 
at the face you don't recognize
help me call the doctor
put me inside
put me inside 
put me inside 
put me inside 
put me inside


i keep the wolf from the door
but he calls me up
calls me on the phone 
tells me all the ways that he's gonna mess me up
steal all my children 
if i don't pay the ransom
but i'll never see him again
if i squeal to the cops


walking like a giant crane and
with my x ray eyes i strip you naked 
in a tight little world and are you on the list?
stepford wives who are we to complain?
investments and dealers investments and dealers
cold wives and mistresses. 
cold wives and sunday papers.
city boys in 1st class
don't know we're born
just know someone else is gonna come and clean it up
born and raised for the job
oh I wish you'd get up
go over and turn this tape off.


i keep the wolf from the door 
but he calls me up
calls me on the phone 
tells me all the ways that hes gonna mess me up
steal all my children
if i don't pay the ransom 
but i'll never see him again
if i squeal to the cops


----------



## neverwas

I've been up all night, you've been puttin' up a fight. 
Seems like nothin' I say gets through. 
How did this old bed fit a world between me and you. 
We said 'Goodnight' but the silence was so thick 
you could cut it with a knife. 
We've hit the wall again and there's nothin' I can do. 
You're the one, yea, I've put all my trust in your hands. 
C'mon and look in my eyes, here I am, here I am 

You don't understand me, my baby. 
You don't seem to know that I need you so much. 
You don't understand me, my feelings, 
the reason I'm breathin', my love 

The mornin' comes and you're reaching out for me 
just like everything's the same 
and I let myself believe things are gonna change. 
When you kiss my mouth and you hold my body close, 
do you wonder who's inside? 
Maybe there's no way we could feel each other's pain. 
Tell me why it gets harder to know where I stand. 
I guess loneliness found a new friend, here I am 

You don't understand me... 

You don't seem to get me, my baby. 
You don't really see that I live for your touch. 
You don't understand me, my dreams or the things I believe in, my love. 
You don't understand me. You don't understand me. Understand me.

*You Dont Understand Me *Roxette**


----------



## neverwas

inside my skin there is this space 
it twists and turns 
it bleeds and aches 
inside my heart there's an empty room 
it's waiting for lightning 
it's waiting for you 
and i am wanting 
and i am needing you here 
inside the absence of fear

muscle and sinew 
velvet and stone 
this vessel is haunted 
it creaks and moans 
my bones call to you 
in their separate skin 
i make myself translucent 
to let you in, for i am wanting 
and i am needing you here 
inside the absence of fear

there is this hunger 
this restlessness inside of me 
and it knows that you're no stranger 
you're my gravity 
my hands will adore you through all darkness aim 
they will lay you out in moonlight 
and reinvent your name 
for i am wanting you 
and i am needing you here 
i need you near 
inside the absence of fear

*Absense of Fear *Jewel**


----------



## Furnace

*Kid 606 does a cover of this song.  I heard it on my way over to your house today.*

*New Order - Temptation*

Oh, you've got green eyes 
Oh, you've got blue eyes 
Oh, you've got grey eyes 
And I've never seen anyone quite like you before 
No, I've never met anyone quite like you before 

Heaven, a gateway, a hope 
Just like a feeling I need, it's no joke 
And though it hurts me to see you this way 
Betrayed by words, I'd never heard, too hard to say 
Up, down, turn around 
Please don't let me hit the ground 
Tonight I think I'll walk alone 
I'll find my soul as I go home 

Each way I turn, I know I'll always try 
To break this circle that's been placed around me 
From time to time, I find I've lost some need 
That was urgent to myself, I do believe 
Oh, you've got green eyes 
Oh, you've got blue eyes 
Oh, you've got grey eyes 
And I've never seen anyone quite like you before 
No, I've never met anyone quite like you before 
Bolts from above hurt the people down below 
People in this world, we have no place to go 
Oh, it's the last time 
Oh, I've never met anyone quite like you before 
Oh no, I've never met anyone quite like you before


----------



## allstarmaterial

I heard this on the radio the other day, and the lyrics really stood out to me....


Linkin Park - 'Somewhere I Belong'


When this began 
I had nothing to say 
And I'd get lost in the nothingness inside of me 
I was confused 
And I let it all out to find /that I'm 
Not the only person with these things in mind 
Inside of me 
But all the vacancy the words revealed 
Is the only real thing that I've got left to feel 
Nothing to lose 
Just stuck/hollow and alone 
And the fault is my own 
And the fault is my own 

I want to heal 
I want to feel 
What I thought was never real 
I want to let go of the pain I've held so long 
[Erase all the pain 'til it's gone] I want to heal 
I want to feel 
Like I'm close to something real 
I want to find something i've wanted all along 
Somewhere I belong 

And I've got nothing to say 
I can't believe I didn't fall right down on my face 
I was confused 
Looking everywhere/only to find that it's 
Not the way I had imagined it all in my mind 
So what am I 
What do I have but negativity 
'Cause I can't justify the 
Way everyone is looking at me 
Nothing to lose 
Nothing to gain/hollow and alone 
And the fault is my own 
The fault is my own 

I will never know
Myself until I do this on my own
And I will never feel
Anything else until my wounds are healed
I will never be
Anything 'til I break away from me
And I will break away
I'll find myself today 

I want to heal
I want to feel like I'm
Somewhere i belong


----------



## bisKi

^^^ asm - i like that song too from their new album.

Been listening to this song all morning.

*Fleetwood Mac ~ Landslide*

i took my love, i took it down
climbed a mountain and i turned around
and i saw my reflection in the snow covered hills
'til the landslide brought it down

oh, mirror in the sky
-what is love?
-can the child within my heart rise above?
-can i sail thru the changin' ocean tides?
-can i handle the seasons of my life?
i don't know.....

well, i've been afraid of changin'
'cause i've built my life around you
but time makes you bolder
even children get older
and i'm getting older too

oh, take my love, take it down
climb a mountain and turn around
-and if you see my reflection in the snow covered hills
well the landslide will bring it down

-and if you see my reflection in the snow covered hills
well the landslide will bring it down
the landslide will bring it down


----------



## neverwas

When you're down and troubled 
And you need some love and care 
And nothing, nothing is going right 
Close your eyes and think of me 
And soo I'll be there 
To brighten up even your darkest nights 

You just call out my name 
And you know where ever I am 
I'll come running to see you again 
Winter, Spring, Summer or fall 
All you have to do is call 
And I'll be there (yes i will)
You've got a friend

If the sky above you 
Grows dark and full of clouds 
And that old north wind begins to blow 
keep your head together 
and call my name out loud 
soon you'll hear me knocking at your door 

You just call out my name 
And you know where ever I am 
I'll come running to see 
Winter, Spring, Summer or fall 
All you have to do is call 
And I'll be there (yes i will)
You've got a friend

Ain't it good to know that you've got a friend 
When people can be so cold 
they'll hurt you and desert you 
And take your soul if you let them 
Oh, but don't you let them 

You just call out my name 
And you know where ever I am 
I'll come running to see you again 
Winter, Spring, Summer or fall 
All you have to do is call 
And I'll be there (yes i will)
You've got a friend

*carole king...you've got a friend*

_im singing this at a friends wedding early next year, and the few lines i have re-wrote after it remind me of a dear person i know, who has helped me through so much lately...actually the whole thing is...*hugs*_ ----< @


----------



## MoeBro

Todays lyrics that appeal/move me
*In The Arms Of Sleep - The Smashing Pumpkins*
sleep will not come to this tired body now
peace will not come to this lonely heart
there are some things i'll live without
but i want you to know that i need you right now
i need you tonite
i steal a kiss from her sleeping shadow moves
cause i'll always miss her wherever she goes
and i'll always need her more than she could ever need me
i need someone to ease my mind
but sometimes a someone is so hard to find
and i'll do anything to keep her here tonite
and i'll say anything to make her feel alright
and i'll be anything to keep her here tonite
cause i want you to stay, with me
i need you tonite
she comes to me like an angel out of time
as i play the part of a saint on my knees
there are some things i'll live without
but i want you to know that i need you right now
suffer my desire
suffer my desire for you


*Transparent - Spineshank*
I spend my time letting these hopeless thoughts run my life,
Force me to hide just create a truth to all these lies ,
I will never be the same so just leave me down while I'm separating,
I could never give anymore, all these lies have left me torn 

It's only this way falling on my own,
I made this mess now its over.
It was nobody's fault, it was all my own,
Everything's wasted forever. 

The only hand that I know how to hold belongs to me,
How it began what I though was right became my insecurity,
I will never be the same so just leave me down while I'm separating,
I could never give anymore all these lies have left me torn 

It's only this way falling on my own,
I made this mess now its over.
It was nobody's fault, it was all my own,
Everything's wasted forever. 

Weakness becomes me 
My faults relieve me 
My fear excludes me 
Turns it against me 
My fault, My fear 
Turned it against me


----------



## Lobotomized

Aesop Rock- Daylight


Yo...put one up shackle me, not clean logic procreation
I did not invent the wheel I was the crooked spoke adjacent
While the triple sixers lassos keep angels roped in the basement
I walk the block with a halo and a stick poking your patience
Ya'll catch a 30 second flash visual
Dirty cooperative Neptune blue head hurt splits
Ridiculous fathom the splicing of first generation
fuck up or trickle down anti hero smack (Cracking!)
I paste the game to zero all completion green (Splash!)
Took an early retirement pick a dream
American nightmare hogging the screen
I'll hold the door open so you can stumble in
if you would stop following me around the jungle gym
Now it's an honor and I spell it with the 'H' I stole from heritage
Marry crutch stolen wretched refuge refuse my teaming resonance
I promise temperance storm breed with a leaning conscious
In a credence relax responsive with my sports outsource the wattage
And I'm sleeping now (Wow!) And the settlers laugh
You won't be laughing when your covered wagons crash
You won't be laughing when the buzzards drag your brother's flags into rags
You won't be laughing when your front lawn is spangled with epitaphs
You won't be laughing
And I hang my boots to rest when I'm impressed
So I triple knot them then I forgot them
This origami dream is beautiful
but man those wings will never leave the ground
Without a feather and a lottery ticket, now settle down

All I ever wanted was to pick apart the day,
put the pieces back together my way.
All I ever wanted was to pick apart the day,
put the pieces back together my way.
All I ever wanted was to pick apart the day,
put the pieces back together my way.
All I ever wanted was to pick apart the day,
put the pieces back together my way.

Slacker bounded imitated tabloid headlined with the post
Shimmy cross the centerfold, and a dead time in ghosts
Giving crumbs for the better souls with seven deadly sins
To hear the plane to crystal conscious
To results a low life counting on one hand what he's accomplished
Ok, lift me to activism chain activate street sweep
Plug in deteriorating zenith pen dragging
I hack swords wars for the morbid spreading of mad men
Now he's got soul
Sitting there licking log cabin in Charlie Chaplin waddle
I could zig zag and zig 'em again for the bad dreams
Sparking my brick wall windows another thicket storm
And if one night in Gotham without the wretched
Houston we have a problem
Dispatch a task of infested patch of city goblins
Who split how many freaks with box cuts of a high road bellow
Heads ripped! Watch red bricks turn yellow
Sort of similar to most backbones at camp Icarus
Raw feelings start congregating at pamper for bickering
*Life's not a bitch life is a beautiful woman
Your only call her a bitch because she won't let you get that pussy
Maybe she didn't feel y'all shared any similar interests
Or maybe you're just an asshole who couldn't sweet talk the princess* 
Kiss the speaker wire or either pass it for some pagan thresh hold
Stomach full of halo kibbles
Wings span cast black of porn visuals hear the duck hunt ticker tape
Vision and pick apart the pixels
I got a friend of polar nature and it's all peace
When I seek similar stars but can't sit at the same feast
Metal Captain!
This cat is asking if I've seen his little lost passion
I told him: "Yeah, but only when I pedaled past him"

All I ever wanted was to pick apart the day,
put the pieces back together my way.
All I ever wanted was to pick apart the day,
put the pieces back together my way.
All I ever wanted was to pick apart the day,
put the pieces back together my way.
All I ever wanted was to pick apart the day,
put the pieces back together my way.


----------



## harraser

*BARNACLES - UGLY CASANOVA*

i don't really need to see
so i don't need to see so i'll paint
i don't know, i'll paint it black
i don't need to see
i don't see how you see out of your window
i don't need to see, i'll paint mine black

i don't need to see
i don't see how you see out of your windowS
i don't need to see, i'll paint mine black

i don't know me and you don't know you
so we fit so good together
cos i knew you like i knew myself
we clung on like barnacles on a boat
even though the ship sinks you know you can't let go
i was talking like two hands knocking
yelling 'let me in, let me in, please come out.'

black glass, dirt-based soap,
tell yourself what you know.
my friends, oh my friends,
bury your head i'll help you bury your plans.
hard hit, hard to miss, problems are what a problem is.

my light came up quick, call it your asterisk,
buried like boys in a boys first book of the stars
saw it as satellite
constant unblinking as
buried at the bottom of the bottom of a brackish lake

i don't really need to see
so i don't need to see so i'll paint
i don't know, i'll paint it black
i don't need to see
i don't see how you see out of your window
i don't need to see, i'll paint mine black

i don't need to see
i don't see how you see out of your windowS
i don't need to see, i'll paint mine black


----------



## bisKi

*:x*

*Limp Bizkit ~ Break Stuff * 

Its just one of those days
When you don't wanna wake up
Everything is fucked
Everybody sux
You don't really know why
But want justify
Rippin' someone's head off
No human contact
And if you interact
Your life is on contract
Your best bet is to stay away motherfucker
It's just one of those days!!

[chorus]
Its all about the he says she says bullshit
I think you better quit
Lettin' shit slip
Or you'll be leavin with a fat lip
Its all about the he says she says bullshit
I think you better quit talkin that shit
(Punk, so come and get it)
Its just one of those days
Feelin' like a freight train
First one to complain
Leaves with a blood stain
Damn right I'm a maniac
You better watch your back
Cuz I'm fuckin' up your program
And if your stuck up
You just lucked up
Next in line to get fucked up
Your best bet is to stay away motherfucker
Its just one of those days!!

[chorus]

I feel like shit
My suggestion is to keep your distance cuz right now im dangerous
We've all felt like shit
And been treated like shit
All those motherfuckers that want to step up
I hope you know I pack a chain saw
I'll skin your ass raw
And if my day keeps goin' this way I just might break somethin' tonight...
I hope you know I pack a chain saw
I'll skin your ass raw
And if my day keeps goin' this way I just might break somethin' tonight...
I hope you know I pack a chain saw
I'll skin your ass raw
And if my day keeps goin' this way I just might break your fuckin' face tonight!!
Give me somethin' to break
How bout your fuckin' face
I hope you know I pack a chain saw, what!!...

[chorus]


----------



## soulfly

My Life in the Knife Trade - BoySetsFire

How many times have i noticed that our eyes hardly ever meet?
From your judgment seat I can feel the anger for my very being.
Fill me in on when you became such a big part of my life.
That I should bother with all your lies designed to bring me down.
Wrong again don't depend on any reaction again

I remeber the icy walls that shot up from nowhere,
and I can see every lie you've ever told yourself.
You bleed me dry and I don't ask why but I'm left with the dust.
Judas kiss I dismiss thank you all for this I am untouched (i am),

wait again I'm not through with the screaming
I contend that you've got nothing better to do 
I'd trade my life for a barrel of gold
find someone else before I get too old
if I live my life for aesthetic gain will you repay me with all your shame

I can see every light inside your brain go on every time that I walk by
for nods and whispers
your comfort in my suffering is no longer disturbing
I'm lost beyond your petty stopwatch in life's real time (lifes real)

wait again I'm not through with the screaming
I contend that you've got nothing better to do 
I'd trade my life for a barrel of gold
find someone else before I get too old
if I live my life for aesthetic gain will you repay me with all your shame

Don't get up I was only leaving the room.
When the door of your judgment swings back around again,
maybe I'll stop to watch your act and I'll go on my way
I've seen quite enough of too many childish games.
I'm ashamed of every moment and that I ever gave them the time of day.
All the worst of enemies are somehow always friends that used to be...


----------



## harraser

*HOTCHA GIRLS - UGLY CASANOVA

smells like autumn, smells like leaves
you don't know that you'll rust and not belong so much
and then get left alone
suck it up, take a ride and take a walk
and don't you know that old folks' homes smell so much like my own.*
the hotcha girls at the palisades
dime store keets, pretty birds, pretty mouths.
mama's little truck stop rose, her dancy feet her happy laugh.
we were dropping dimes on the ponies in the cul-de-sac,
casting shadows throwing sparks.
*we left our teeth marks on the barrel of the gun,*
the clipper ship across your chest.
*turns out the pony only had one trick, a wink for the truck stop boys.
they learned it all from the polaroids.*
smells like autumn smells like leaves,
you don't know that you'll rust and not belong so much
and then get left alone.
suck it up, take a ride and take a walk
and don't you know that old folks' homes smell so much like my own.
time blends light, paint's all peeling, wait outside, take four rights.
the hotcha girls in the palisades
dime store keets, pretty birds, pretty mouths.
glass eyes and the wooden teeth,
the engine's rusting in deep deep sleep, it waits.
the mail came from miles away, the postal man is always late,
and we wait and we wait.
tight lipped with a big ol mouth,
the government workers all headed south while it rained.
*glassy eyes and wooden teeth, the engine rusted in deep deep sleep
it waits, and it waits, to awake.*


----------



## cherub

*Kid Rock & Sheryl Crow, "picture"*

Kid Rock & Sheryl Crow, "picture"



Livin my life in a slow hill, different girl every night at the hotel, i ain't seen the sun shine in three damn days. fuelin up on cocain and whiskey, wish I had a good girl to miss me, Lord I wonder if i'll ever change my ways.

*I put your picture away, sat down and cried today, I can't look at you* while i'm lying next to her, I put your picture away, sat down and cried tdoay, Ican't look at you while i'm lying next to her!

I called you last night in the hotel, everyone knows but they won't tell, but their half hearted smiles tells my something, just ain't right, I've been waiting on you for a long time, fueling up on heartaches and cheap wine, i ain't heard from you in three damn nights.

I put your picture away, I wonder where you've been, i can't look at you while i'm lyin next to him, I put your picture away, I wonder where you've been, i can't look at you while i'm lying next to him.

I saw you yesterday with an old friend, it was the same ol same have you been. since you've been gone my worlds been dark and gray. you reminded my of brighter days, I hoped you were coming home to stay, i was headed to church, i was off to drink you away! 

I've thought about you for a long time, can't seem to get you off mind. I can't understand why we're livin life this way. 

I found your picture today, I swear I'll change my ways, I just called to say I want you to come back home, i found your picture today, i swear i'll change my ways, i just called to say i love you, come back home


----------



## Furnace

*good luck tomorrow, sunflowah.*

^
that reminds me of this song...

*Placebo - This picture*

I hold an image of the ashtray girl
As the cigarette burns on my chest
I wrote a poem that described her world
That put my friendship to the test
And late at night
Whilst on all fours
She used to watch me kiss the floor
What's wrong with this picture?
What's wrong with this picture?

Farewell the ashtray girl
Forbidden snowflake
Beware this troubled world
Watch out for earthquakes
Goodbye to open sores
To broken centre floor
We know we miss her
We miss her picture

Sometimes it's faded
Disintegrated
For fear of growing old
Sometimes it's faded
Assassinated
For fear of growing old

Farewell the ashtray girl
Angelic fruitcake
Beware this troubled world
Control your intake
Goodbye to open sores
Goodbye and furthermore
We know we miss her
We miss her picture

Sometimes it's faded
Disintegrated
For fear of growing old
Sometimes it's faded
Assassinated
For fear of growing old

Hang on
Though we try
It's gone
Hang on
Though we try
It's gone

Sometimes it's faded
Disintegrated
For fear of growing old
Sometimes it's faded
Assassinated
For fear of growing old
Can't stop growing old...


----------



## harraser

For Kel... 

*Bounce - System Of A Down*

Jump, bounce, down, up 

I went out on a date 
with a girl, a bit late 
she had so many friends 
(gliding through many hands) 
I brought my pogo stick 
just to show her a trick 
she had so many friends 
(Gliding through many hands) 
Jump pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo
Bounce pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo 
Down pogo pogo pogo 
Up pogo pogo pogo
Jump pogo 
Up pogo 
And pogo
Down pogo

Unannouced twster games 
All players with no names 
they lined up double quick 
but just one pogo stick 
everyone gets to play 
runaway exposZ 
it was so exotic 
but just one pogo stick 

Jump pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo
Bounce pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo 
Down pogo pogo pogo 
Up pogo pogo pogo
Jump pogo 
Up pogo 
And pogo
Down pogo

Oh I like to spread you out 
touching whoever's behind 

Jump pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo
Bounce pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo pogo 
Down pogo pogo pogo 
Up pogo pogo pogo
Jump pogo 
Up pogo 
And pogo
Down pogo


----------



## sydpinkroger

Pearl Jam (covering Split Enz) - I Got You

*I've got you, and that's all I want.
I won't forget, 'cause that's a whole lot.* 
When something's wrong, I feel uneasy.
You show me, tell me you're not teasin'.

*I don't know why sometimes I get frightened.
You can see my eyes and tell that I'm not lying.*

Look at you, you're a pageant.
You're everything that I've imagined.
I don't go out, now that you're here.
Sometimes we shout, but that's no problem.

*I don't know why sometimes I get frightened.
You can see my eyes and tell that I'm not lying.*

*I don't know why sometimes I get frightened.
You can see my eyes and tell that I'm not lying.*

There's no doubt, but when I'm with you.
When I'm without, I stay in my room.
Where do you go? I get no answer.
You're always out, it gets on my nerves...

*I don't know why sometimes I get frightened.
You can see my eyes and tell that I'm not lying.*

*I don't know why sometimes I get frightened.
You can see my eyes and tell that I'm not lying.*

*I don't know why sometimes I get frightened.
You can see my eyes and tell that I'm not lying.*

*I don't know why sometimes I get frightened.
You can see my eyes and tell that I'm not lying.*

Smashing Pumpkins - Mayonaise

Fool enough to almost be it
Cool enough to not quite see it
Doomed
Pick your pockets full of sorrow
And run away with me tomorrow
June 

*We'll try and ease the pain
But somehow we'll feel the same* 
Well, no one knows
Where our secrets go

I send a heart to all my dearies
When your life is so, so dreary
Dream
I'm rumored to the straight and narrow
While the harlots of my perils
Scream

And I fail
But when I can, I will
Try to understand
That when I can, I will

Mother weep the years I'm missing
All our time can't be given
Back
Shut my mouth and strike the demons
That cursed you and your reasons
Out of hand and out of season
Out of love and out of feeling
So bad

When I can, I will
Words defy the plan
When I can, I will

Fool enough to almost be it
And cool enough to not quite see it
And old enough to always feel this
Always old, I'll always feel this

No more promise no more sorrow
No longer will I follow
Can anybody hear me
I just want to be me
When I can, I will
Try to understand


----------



## neverwas

_ive been working through a lot lately and this song was given to me to listen to by a friend..._ 

Do you ever question your life 
Do you ever wonder why 
Do you ever see in your dreams 
All the castles in the sky 

Oh tell me why 
Do we build castles in the sky 
Oh tell me why 
All the castles way up high 
Please tell me why 
Do we build castles in the sky 
Oh tell me why 
All the castles way up high 

Oh tell me why 
Do we build castles in the sky 
Oh tell me why 
All the castles way up high 
Please tell me why 
Do we build castles in the sky 
Oh tell me why 
All the castles way up high 

Do you ever question your life 
Do you ever wonder why 
Do you ever see in your dreams 
All the castles in the sky 

Oh tell me why 
Do we build castles in the sky 
Oh tell me why 
All the castles way up high 
Please tell me why 
Do we build castles in the sky 
Oh tell me why 
All the castles way up high 

Artist : Ian Van Dahl 
Title : Castles In The Sky


----------



## Obsidian

From Autumn to Ashes - Short Stories With Tragic Endings

Here you stand seething with guilt.
Silence only justifies this act of cowardice.
The look stapled on your face cries out for forgiveness,
the one thing that I cannot give you. 

(Did you ever see that one person
and the way they do these things
and it hurts so much it's like choking.. choking?)

I can give you freedom from your guilt,
with a flick of my wrist onto yours.
I can give you peace of mind with a forced smile. 

I can give you death with the look upon my face. 

This is your freedom in a life of fallacy,
with no last kiss & no regrets;
you don't deserve good bye.
This is your freedom in a life of fallacy,
with no last kiss & no good bye. 

Here you stand seething with guilt.
Silence only justifies this act of cowardice.
With a short story, the one you add to daily, you are the tragic loss.
No story book ending for this fairy tale of you.
Just the one composed with blood taken from your pen that you hold in your lifeless hand.
Cry for you. Shed tears. Mourn. Wish the end. 

(Did you ever look, did you ever see that one person,
and the subtle way that they do these things and it hurts so much?
So much it's like choking down the embers of a great blaze.
It's that moment when your eyes seem to spread aspersions
and to scream confessions at the insipid sky parting clouds.
You let this one person come down on the most perfect moment.
And it breaks my heart to know the only reason you are here now is a reminder of what I'll never have..
I'll never have.. I'll never...
Standing so close knowing that it kills me to breathe you in..
standing so close knowing that it kills me to breathe you in.
But this table for one has become bearable.
I now take comfort in this, and for this, I cherish you.
Did you ever look, did you ever see that one person
and the subtle way that they do these things and it hurts so much?
So much it's like choking down the embers of a great place.
It's that moment when your eyes seem to spread aspersions
and to scream confessions at the insipidsky parting clouds.
And you let this one person come down.. come down. I cherish you.. I cherish you.
Just say that you would do the same for me.. 
just say you would do the same..
just say you would do the same for me.
For as much as I love Autumn,
I'm giving myself to Ashes.)

-----------------------------------------------
Propaghandi - The Only Good Fascist is a Very Dead Fascist

The Swastikas and Klan-robes. Sexist, racist, homophobes. Aryan-Nations and Hammerskins: you can wear my nuts on your nazi chins! 
God, I love a man in uniform! (But, uh, before we get too intimate here, big fella): 

What exactly are the great historical accomplishments of ";your"; race that make you proud to be white? Capitalism? Slavery? Genocide? Sitcoms? Guns? War? Pollution? Addiction? NAFTA? Thigh-Master?

This is your fucking white-history, my ";friend";. So why don't we start making a history worth being proud of and start fighting the real fucking enemy: the white male capitalist supremacist. 

Swastikas and Klan-robes. Sexist, racist, homophobes. This one's for the ";Master Race";: my brown-power ass in your white-power face! Kill them all and let a Norse God sort 'em out!


----------



## harraser

*Scream Until You're Coughing Up Blood - Against Me!*


Everything
You got to hold on to
Everything
You relied on to be there is completely fucked
There's a skeleton of loyalty hanging in the gallows of your heart
[no one wins this one]
*And where are your friends?
Please help me through these years ahead.
Are we just drinking buddies
Playing with each other's deepest vulnerability?
That this is all we know?
So this is how it's gonna stay?
I think I
Would rather
Remember how it was and go our separate ways.*
I don't feel anything
Unless we are living and dying for each other
Every second of our lives.

Everything
You thought that it would be,
*Everything
You thought you were living for is comepletely fucked.
This is no place to be.
If we don't get out of here right now,
We're just gonna end up drunk, fucking,
and fighting and working machines.
If I have another cigarette,
If I drink another beer,
Sit quiet another time when I should've said
"Oh, this is too much.
There are things I never wanted to be."
This ship has sprung a leak
And I'll be damned if I'm going down with it.
Still breathing at any cost.*


----------



## womanthatrolls

Feeling Left Out- "Gravy Fries and Dirty Lollipops"



gravy fries
and dirty lollipops
i love the way that sounds
and everything else you said.
i read your letter
on sunday morning in one
of those "cheesequake-type"
rest areas that jersey is so famous for
on the border of delaware
too far away to turn back

and give you that kiss
that i was waiting for you to ask for
and that you deserved.
If only just for having lips like that.

If only you made one gesture
or sat a little closer.
Touched my arm or
looked at me for longer
than what's appropriate i would been all over you.

I guess my vibe was not
as powerful as i had thought it was
or you wouldn't have been able to
resist my charms.

I've listened to your tape a million times (okay, not that many but a whole lot)
over the past few days, actually its in my tape player right now.

I wanted to hear what you sounded like in arizona. Where its warmer.


----------



## punch e punch

DREAM BROTHER

There is a child sleeping near his twin
The pictures go wild in a rush of wind
That dark angel he is shuffling in
Watching over them with his black feather wings unfurled

The love you lost with her skin so fair
Is free with the wind in her butterscotch hair
Her green eyes bloom goodbyes
With her head in her hands and your kiss on the lips another
Dream brother 
With your tears scattered round the world. 

Don't be like the one who made me so old
Don't belie the one who left behind his name
'Cause they're waiting for you like i waited for mine
And nobody ever came

I feel afraid and i call your name
I love your voice and your dance insane
I hear your words and i know your pain
Your head in your hands and her kiss on the lips of another
Your eyes to the ground
And the world spinning round forever
Asleep in the sand with the ocean washing over

by Jeff Buckley


----------



## froot loopz

feeling sort of wistful... 

* No Doubt ~ Running*

Run
Running all the time
Running to the future
With you right by my side

Me
I'm the one you chose
Out of all the people
You wanted me the most
I'm so sorry that I've fallen
Help me up lets keep on running
Don't let me fall out of love

[Chorus:]
Running, running
As fast as we can
I really hope you make it
(Do you think we'll make it?)
We're running
Keep holding my hand
It's so we don't get separated

Be
Be the one I need
Be the one I trust most
Don't stop inspiring me
Sometimes it's hard to keep on running
We work so much to keep it going
Don't make me want to give up

[Repeat chorus twice]

(The future)

[Repeat chorus]


----------



## harraser

im actually in a really good mood. i just love this song and its been in my head lately...

*The Weeping Song - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds*

Go son, go down to the water
And see the women weeping there
Then go up into the mountains
The men, they are weeping too
Father, why are all the women weeping?
They are weeping for their men
Then why are all the men there weeping?
They are weeping back at them

This is a weeping song
A song in which to weep
While all the men and women sleep
This is a weeping song
But I won't be weeping long

Father, why are all the children weeping?
They are merely crying son
O, are they merely crying, father?
Yes, true weeping is yet to come

This is a weeping song
A song in which to weep
While all the men and women sleep
This is a weeping song
But I won't be weeping long

O father tell me, are you weeping?
Your face seems wet to touch
O then I'm so sorry, father
I never thought I hurt you so much

This is a weeping song
A song in which to weep
While we rock ourselves to sleep
This is a weeping song
But I won't be weeping long
But I won't be weeping long
But I won't be weeping long
But I won't be weeping long


----------



## Furnace

*May 20th is coming quicker than I expected...*






*coldplay - trouble*

Oh no, I see
The spider web is tangled up with me
And I lost my head
And thought of all the stupid things I'd said

Oh no, what's this?
A spider web and I'm caught in the middle
So I turn to run
And thought of all the stupid things I'd done

And I never meant to cause you trouble
I never meant to do you wrong
And ah, well if I ever caused you trouble
Oh, no I never meant to do you harm

Oh no, I see
The spider web and it's me in the middle
So I twist and turn
But here am I in my little bubble

Singing out 
I never meant to cause you trouble
I never meant to do you wrong
And ah, well if I ever caused you trouble
Oh, no I never meant to do you harm

They spun a web for me
They spun a web for me
They spun a web for me


----------



## harraser

^^^^ thats what its called!! i fucken love that song but could never remember its name to go and get it... ive only ever heard it on tv as the filmclip.. thanks man


----------



## batty

*Soul Coughing - Fully Retractable*


Shooed out like a housefly  
This house was half my mind  
I don't dispute the doubts you've outlined  
But it's my right to waste your time  
And these things  
It stands to reason  
These things won't kill me  
Your feelings  
The spattering  
It bores me  
Don't tell me  
Burned in on the 8th of May  
She was spectacular  
I walk a half-moon by the bus stop  
Sliding 'cross the street to her  
Three stings  
Sequentially  
Three strings  
Won't kill me  
Your spieling  
Gracelessly  
Is my grief  
Please tell me  
Half-masted, bass-boosted, slingbacked, fully retractable  
Throw out the la-la by the busload  
Match the photo to the description  
I do indeed and shall continue  
Dispatch the shiftless man to points beyond


----------



## bisKi

*Linkin Park ~ Point of Authority*


Forfeit the game
Before somebody takes you out of the frame
And puts your name to shame
Cover up your face You can`t win the race
The pace is too fast, you just won’t last

You love the way I look at you
_While taking pleasure in the awful things you put me through_
You take away if I give in
My life
My pride is broken

Chorus:
You like to think you're never wrong
You have to act like you're someone
You want someone to hurt like you
You want to share what you've been through
[You live what you've learned]

You love the things I say I'll do
The way I'll hurt myself again just to get back at you
you take away when I give in
my life
My pride is broken

Chorus:

Forfeit the game / Before somebody else
Takes you out of the frame /And puts your name to shame
Cover up your face / You can't win the race
The pace is too fast / You just won't last

Forfeit the game / Before somebody else
Takes you out of the frame /And puts your name to shame
Cover up your face / You can't win the race
The pace is too fast / You just won't last.


----------



## harraser

today, as in so many days in the past, im feeling kind down. really i feel ripped off. we didnt even get a chance to see if the accident would happen... and as much as i (sometimes) wish i didnt, i still do feel it, and i dont know if its there... i just want a proper chance. consider this entire song bolded

*There There - Radiohead*

in pitch dark i go walking in your landscape.
broken branches trip me as i speak.
just coz you feel it doesnt mean its there.
just coz you feel it doesnt mean its there.

there's always a siren singing you to shipwreck.
(dont reach out, dont reach out)
stay 4ft away we'd be a walking disaster.
(dont reach out, dont reach out)
just coz you feel it doesn't mean its there.
(theres someone on your shoulder)
just coz you feel it doesn't mean its there.
(theres someone on your shoulder)

why so green and lonely?

heaven sent you to me.

we are accidents
waiting waiting to happen.

we are accidents
waiting waiting to happen.


----------



## plazma

*Two songs that own me right now...*

*The Offspring - We Are One* 

(From their album Ignition, which came out in 1992)

_We are one with ourselves
Don't give a shit about anyone else
Well, it won't be wrong
Until our day in the sun is gonna stop
The walls come tumbling down

We are one, we are free
We are headed for obscurity
We are one, we are weak
We are gonna make ourselves extinct

We are one, you know its true
Don't fuck with us or we'll fuck with you
Its a mentality that kills the best
We better stop

We are one, we are free
We are headed for obscurity
We are one, we are weak
We are gonna make ourselves extinct

We are one and it won't be news
When we hang ourselves with one collective noose
Well it won't be wrong
Until our day in the sun is gonna stop
The walls come tumbling down

The bigger they come the harder they fall
The bigger they come the harder they fall..._ 

*The Smashing Pumpkins - 1979* 

(From their album Mellon Collie & The Infinite Sadness)

_Shakedown 1979
Cool kids never have the time
On a live wire right up off the street
You and I should meet
Junebug skipping like a stone
With the headlights pointed at the dawn
We were sure we'd never see an end to it all

And I don't even care 
To shake these zipper blues
And we don't know
Just where our bones will rest
To dust I guess
Forgotten and absorbed into the earth below

Double cross the vacant and the bored
They're not sure just what we have in store
Morphine city slippin dues down to see

That we don't even care as restless as we are
We feel the pull in the land of a thousand guilts
And poured cement, lamented and assured
To the lights and towns below
Faster than the speed of sound
Faster than we thought we'd go
Beneath the sound of hope

Justine never knew the rules,
Hung down with the freaks and the ghouls
No apologies ever need be made
I know you better than you fake it

To see that we don't even care
To shake these zipper blues
And we don't know just where our bones will rest
To dust I guess
Forgotten and absorbed into the earth below

The street heats the urgency of sound
As you can see there's no one around_

I've got tears in my eyes as I listen to this last one, it just captures the way I'm going to feel in 10 years when I'm looking back and thinking this was when I was young. Fuck it.

-plaz out-


----------



## cherub

*Melissa  Etheridge*

*Melissa Etheridge
The Angels*

Sometimes I feel like an innocent one
To deserve this fate what I have I ever done
I know that I made all the rules
But time can even change the hopeless ways of fools
I love you tonight like I did yesterday
I won't think of tomorrow or the price I pay
I drink from the well my soul is dry
I never know why

All I want is for your love to be all mine
But the angels won't have it
All I want is just a little peace of mind
But the angels won't have it
I thought I had a piece of my soul left to sell
I guess it's just as well
'Cause the angels won't have it

Who's looking after this see-through heart
Someone up there isn't doing their part
Oh Cupid you foolish boy
You should take better aim with your brand new toy
I love you tonight like I did yesterday
I don't think of tomorrow or the price I pay
I drink from the well my soul is dry
I never know why

All I want is for your love to be all mine
But the angels won't have it
All I want is just a little peace of mind
But the angels won't have it
I thought I had a piece of my soul left to sell
I guess it's just as well
'Cause the angels won't have it

*So if I die before I wake
The innocent one whose heart could never break
Lift me up take me out of this bed
Watching the angels shake their heads
Don't feel sorry for me baby honey don't you cry
You can sell all of my clothes you will forget me by and by
I'll be riding that train I'll be singing that song
But I won't be gone for long
'Cause the angels won't have it*

All I want is for your love to be all mine
But the angels won't have it
All I want is just a little peace of mind
But the angels won't have it
I thought I had a piece of my soul left to sell
I guess it's just as well
'Cause the angels won't have it


----------



## bisKi

*All Saints ~ [i]Black Coffee[/i]*

Night Swimming
Beach walking
Always silent
Never talking
Then you call my name
And I know inside I love you

Sail away
I miss you more
Until you see the shore
There I will be waiting
Anticipating

Each moment is new
Freeze the moment
Each moment is cool
Freeze the moment

I wouldnt wanna be
Anywhere else but... here
I wouldnt wanna change
Anything at all 
(Anything oh I..)

I wouldnt wanna take
Everything out on... you
Though I know I do
(Although I know I do)
Everytime I fall

Day dreaming
Chain smoking
Always laughin
Always jokin
I remain the same
Did I tell you that I love you

Brush your teeth 
And pour a cup of black coffee out 
I love to watch you do that every day
The little things that you do

Each moment is new
Freeze the moment
Each moment is cool
Freeze the moment

I wouldnt wanna be
Anywhere else but... here
I wouldnt wanna change
Anything at all 
(Anything oh I..)

I wouldnt wanna take
Everything out on... you
Though I know I do
(Although I know I do)
Everytime I fall

Hmmmmmm 
Hmmmmmm
Each moment is cool
Freeze the moment

I wouldnt wanna be
Anywhere else but... here
I wouldnt wanna change
Anything at all 
(Anything oh I..)

I wouldnt wanna take
Everything out on... you
Though I know I do
(Although I know I do)
Everytime I fall
(Everytime I fall)
(Everytime I fall)

I wouldnt wanna be
Anywhere else but... here
(Anywhere but here)
I wouldnt wanna change
(I wouldnt wanna change)
Anything at all 
(Anything oh I..)

I wouldnt wanna take
Everything out on... you
Though I know I do
(Although I know I do)
Everytime I fall

Night swimming
Beach walking
Always silent
Never talking
Then you call my name
*And I know inside I love you*

Sail away
I miss you more
Until you see the shore
There I will be waiting
Anticipating


----------



## harraser

im in a hell good mood (it seems the songs i choose lately have all been in oposition to my moods) but im drunk and this song always strikes me as amazing art....

*Open - The Cure*

i really don't know what i'm doing here 
i really think i should've gone to bed tonight but... 
just one drink 
and there're some people to meet you 
i think that you'll like them 
i have to say we do 
and i promise in less than an hour we will honestly go 
now why don't i just get you another 
while you just say hello... 
yeah just say hello... 

so i'm clutching it tight 
another glass in my hand 
and my mouth and the smiles 
moving up as i stand up 
too close and too wide 
and the smiles are too bright 
and i breathe in too deep 
and my head's getting light 
but the air is getting heavier and it's closer 
and i'm starting to sway 
and the hands around my shoulders don't have names 
and they won't go away 
so here i go 
here i go again... 

falling into strangers 
and it's only just eleven 
and i'm staring like a child 
until someone slips me heaven 
and i take it on my knees 
just like a thousand times before 
and i get transfixed 
that fixed 
and i'm just looking at the floor 
just looking at the floor 
yeah i look at the floor 

and i'm starting to laugh 
like an animal in pain 
and i've got blood on my hands 
and i've got hands in my brain 
and the first short retch 
leaves me gasping for more 
and i stagger over screaming 
on my way to the floor 
and i'm back on my back 
with the lights and the lies in my eyes 
and the colour and the music's too loud 
and my head's all the wrong size 
so here i go 
here i go again... 

yeah i laugh and i jump 
and i sing and i laugh 
and i dance and i laugh 
and i laugh and i laugh 
and i can't seem to think 
where this is 
who i am 
why i'm keeping this going 
keep pouring it out 
keep pouring it down 
and the way the rain comes down hard 
that's the way i feel inside... 

i can't take it anymore 
this it i've become 
this is it like i get 
when my life's going numb 
i just keep moving my mouth 
i just keep moving my feet 
i say i'm loving you to death 
like i'm losing my breath 
and all the smiles that i wear 
and all the games that i play 
and all the drinks that i mix 
and i drink until i'm sick 
and all the faces that i make 
and all the shapes that i throw 
and all the people i meet 
and all the words that i know 
makes me sick to the heart 
oh i feel so tired... 

and the way the rain comes down hard 
that's how i feel inside...


----------



## strange

*batty*, soul coughing kicks!
Haven't posted in awhile.  I think i will..

*Bright Eyes* - Center of the world

At the center of the world there is a statue of a girl
She is standing near a well with a bucket bare and dry
I went and looked her in the eyes and she turned me into sand
This clumsy form that I despise scattered easy in her hand

And it came to rest upon a beach, with a million others there
We sat and waited for the sea to stretch out
so that we could disappear into the endlessness of blue
into the horror of the truth

We are far less than we knew
Yes, we are far less than we knew
but we knew what we could taste

Girls found honey to drench our hands.
Men cut marble to mark our graves.
Saying that we will need something to remind us
of all the sweetness that has passed through us
(fresh sangria and lemon tea).

The priests dressed children for a choir
(white-robed small voices praise Him)
but found no joy in what was sung.

The funeral had begun in the middle of the day
when you drive home to your place from that job that makes you sleep
back to the thoughts that keep you awake long after
night has come to claim 
any light that still remains 
in the corner of the frame that you put around her face.

Two pills just weren't' enough.
The alarm clock is going off but you are not waking up.
This isn't happening. 
happening
happening
happening
happening.................happening

It is.


----------



## neverwas

**warning...content of language my offend**

_sorry guys i did edit out some of the language where it is repeated...but not all of it as i felt it woud of destroyed the song...i did put a warning up...if it needs editing then please do so...or email me and i can do it_

my mood tonight / this morning is somewhat angry and depressed...but over it...its 2.47am and i was thinkn bout an old bunch of friends... 

The Whitlams. You Sound Like Louis Burdett 

Had a little bit to drink.
There's a little thing I want to do out East.
Nothing too emotional, my good miss.
I couldn't be serious in a room full of jack-knfe eyes.
Stop talking 'bout the years- you sound like Louis Burdett.
And we roll on to my backshed, play some poker, scratch my head.
Look at the sky and spot the planes, where would I go on holidays?
Roll with the punches, down the aisles, and down the street the weeks
roll by.

I'm chewing ice and grinning, I'm spewing up and singing.
It's billiousness as usual in my corner of the kitchen.
Hey you, lose that friend before we go anywhere.
What? Someone wmight see you alone?
Stop baggin' out the band, 'cause you sound like Louis Burdett.
All my friends are fuck-ups but they're fun to have around, banana
chairs out on the concrete,
telling stories to the stars how Geminis love Wooden Dragons, and how
down the street the weeks roll by.

The moment the night wears off, the bombsite reappears.
They're all asleep but the morning tastes like wine,
It tastes like wine in Tempe.
I feel so good I just might wake him up.
Pat him on th bald head- tell me about a dream Louis, something obscene
Louis, your life's an open magazine Louis.
I'm stoned in a bookshop, sober in a nightclub, sex is everywhere but
nowhere 'round me.
By the time she gets to Marrickville we'll be masturbating.
It never rains in Tempe but the planes remind me of family money and the
lack down here.
Stop talking frustrated, 'cause I sound like Louis Burdett

And we roll on to my backshed, play some poker, scratch my head.
Look at the sky and spot the planes, where would I go on holidays?
Roll with the punches, down the aisles, and down the street the weeks
roll by.

All my friends are fuck-ups but they're fun to have around, banana
chairs out on the concrete,
telling stories to the stars how Geminis love Wooden Dragons, and how
down the street the weeks roll by.

Most of my friends are very fruity indeed, such fun to have around.
Terror, like charity, begins at home.
Chris don't like the madness, but the madness likes him.
He's got a finger in his chest saying how it should have been.
And we roll on to my backshed, play some poker, scratch my head.
Look at the sky and spot the planes, where would I go on holidays?
Roll with the punches, down the aisles, and down the street the weeks
roll by.

My friends are completely fucked but they're such fun to have around.
Banana chairs out on the concrete,
telling stories to the stars how Geminis love Wooden Dragons, and how
down the street the weeks roll by.


The Tenants. You Shit Me To Tears. 

There’s a little man and he sticks in my mind
He's a pain in the arse and he seems to find
Every bone in my body with an axe to grind, 
All I've got to say about it.

You shit me to tears, am I making this clear, 
Just give me a break,
For fuck's sake, for fuck's sake

He's got a big car he drives real fast
But you can’t see where your going with your head up your arse
His voice is kinda muffled cause it's full of shit,
All I've got to say about it.

You shit me to tears, am I making this clear,
Just give me a break, 
for fuck's sake, for fuck's sake.

My little Dougie, how you’ve grown so tall,
You've grown into a painful, know-it-all.
I'd like to shove your head into a barbwire fence,
But you'd probably tell me all about it.

You shit me to tears, am I making this clear,
Give me a break, For fuck's sake, 
For f*%ks sake,
For f*%k's sake, 
For f*%k's sake, 
For f*%k's sake,
For f*%k's sake,
For f*%k's sake………………


----------



## XiolaBleu

Ugly Casanova.

And here's mine for thee day.


The White Stripes - In The Cold, Cold, Night

I saw you standing in the corner
On the edge of a burning light
I saw you standing in the corner
Come to me again, in the cold, cold night
You make me feel a little older,
Like a full grown woman might
But when youre gone I grow colder,
Come to me again in the cold, cold night
I see you walking by my front door
I hear the creaking of the kitchen floor
I dont care what other people say
Im going to love you, anyway
Come to me again in the cold, cold night
I cant stand it any longer
I need the fuel to make my fire bright
So dont fight it any longer
Come to me again, in the cold, cold night
And I know that you feel it too,
When my skin turns into glue,
You will know that its warm inside
And youll come run to me,
In the cold, cold, night


----------



## harraser

at this moment if i had to choose a song that best represented distilled pain and sadness turned into sound i woudl choose this... its the pain of having wasted time, of knowing that its not right and youve made a mistake. that things arent right and you have to let go, although maybe youre afraid.

*Leif Erikson - Interpol*

She says it helps with the lights out
Her rabid glow is like braille to the night.
She swears I’m a slave to the details
But if your life is such a big joke, why should I care?

The clock is set for nine but you know you’re gonna make it eight.
So that you two can take some time,
teach each other to reciprocate.

She feels that my sentimental side should be held with kid gloves
But she doesn’t know that I left my urge in the icebox
She swears I’m just prey to the female,
Well then hook me up and throw me,
baby cakes, cuz I like to get hooked.

The clock is set for nine but you know you’re gonna make it eight.
*All the people that you’ve loved
they’re all bound to leave some keepsakes.
I’ve been swinging all the time,
think it’s time to learn your way.
I picture you and me together in the jungle it would be ok.*

I’ll bring you when my lifeboat sails through the night
That is supposing that you don’t sleep tonight

*It’s like learning a new a language
Helps me catch up on my mime
If you don’t bring up those lonely parts
This could be a good time
It’s like learning a new language

You come here to me
We’ll collect those lonely parts and set them down
You come here to me

She says brief things, her love’s a pony
My love’s subliminal

She says brief things, her love’s a pony
My love’s subliminal*


----------



## MoeBro

*Spineshank - New Disease*
Now I can take this, everything I know 
Realize that I'm nothing I wanted to be 
I can never change anything I've done 
Because it's the only thing I have left

Blame myself again for what I didn't do 
Never even knew it was coming from me 
It changed the way I felt, the worst is yet to come 
Because I have gone too far now 

Nobody Changed my mind 
And it leads me to a new disease 
Somebody Let it die 
But it still becomes a new disease 
*
Is this all worth what this has done to me 
Watered down my senses and turned them on me 

Fuck morality and everything I know 
If I didn't hate this than I couldn't cope 
Impersonate myself for what I used to be 
Denial is all that's left now 
*
Nobody 
Changed my mind 
And it leads me to a new disease 
Somebody 
Let it die 
But it still becomes a new disease 
*
Seething in my head 
I'm suffering instead 
I can't remember why 
This meant so much to me 

Doubt 
Did I ever want this? 
It's all I could've been, it's all I would've been 
Doubt 
Did I ever want this? 
It's all I've ever been, it's all I'll ever be 
*
Seething in my head 
I'm suffering instead 
I can't remember why 
This meant so much to me


so as to not appear as being depressed 100% of the time (which I'm not ;] 

*Peter Gabriel - Red Rain*

I am standing up at the water's edge in my dream
I cannot make a single sound as you scream
it can't be that cold, the ground is still warm to touch
this place is so quiet, sensing that storm

red rain is coming down
red rain
red rain is pouring down
pouring down all over me

well I've seen them buried in a sheltered place in this town
they tell you that this rain can sting, and look down
there is no blood around see no sign of pain
hay ay ay no pain
seeing no red at all, see no rain

putting the pressure on much harder now
to return again and again
just let the red rain splash you
let the rain fall on your skin
I come to you defences down
with the trust of a child
red rain
red rain is pouring down
pouring down all over me
and I can't watch any more
no more denial
it's so hard to lay down in all of this


(cut out repetitive chorus - all the content is there though)


----------



## neverwas

_i had a rough and long day today...i rushed my flat mate to hospital...and spent the night/most of it crying because i was feeling lonely and had horrible memories come back from my house fire and the death etc...i was hurting and had no one to cuddle me or sit with me.i just felt so alone and in need of a friend and company...this song in particular tugs away at heart strings so much so it makes me cry. my life relates to it so well..._ 

*Everybody Hurts... R.E.M* 

When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone, 
when you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on. 
Don't let yourself go, everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes. 

Sometimes everything is wrong. Now it's time to sing along. 
When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on) 
if you feel like letting go, (hold on) 

when you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on. 
Everybody hurts. Take comfort in your friends. 
Everybody hurts. Don't throw your hand. Oh, no. Don't throw your hand. 

If you feel like you're alone, no, no, no, you are not alone 
If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long, 
when you think you've had too much of this life to hang on. 
Well, everybody hurts sometimes, 
everybody cries. And everybody hurts sometimes. 
And everybody hurts sometimes. So, hold on, hold on. 
Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. (repeat & fade) 
(Everybody hurts. You are not alone.) 


_*hugs go to the one i off loaded to tonight and kept me semi-together...*_


----------



## Obsidian

Anti-Flag - Anatomy of Your Enemy

10 easy steps to create an enemy and start a war:
Listen closely because we will all see this weapon used in our lives.
It can be used on a society of the most ignorant to the most highly educated.
We need to see their tactics as a weapon against humanity and not as truth.

First step: create the enemy. Sometimes this will be done for you.

Second step: be sure the enemy you have chosen is nothing like you.
Find obvious differences like race, language, religion, dietary habits
fashion. Emphasize that their soldiers are not doing a job,
they are heatless murderers who enjoy killing!

Third step: Once these differences are established continue to reinforce them
with all disseminated information.

Fourth step: Have the media broadcast only the ruling party's information
this can be done through state run media.
Remember, in times of conflict all for-profit media repeats the ruling party's information.
Therefore all for-profit media becomes state-run.

Fifth step: show this enemy in actions that seem strange, militant, or different.
Always portray the enemy as non-human, evil, a killing machine.

THIS IS HOW TO CREATE AN ENEMY. THIS IS HOW TO START A WAR.
THIS IS HOW TO CREATE AN ENEMY.

Sixth step: Eliminate opposition to the ruling party.
Create an "Us versus Them" mentality. Leave no room for opinions in between.
One that does not support all actions of the ruling party should be considered a traitor.

Seventh step: Use nationalistic and/or religious symbols and rhetoric to define all actions.
This can be achieved by slogans such as "freedom loving people versus those who hate freedom."
This can also be achieved by the use of flags.

Eighth step: Align all actions with the dominant deity.
It is very effective to use terms like, "It is god's will" or "god bless our nation."

Ninth step: Design propaganda to show that your soldiers
have feelings, hopes, families, and loved ones.
Make it cleat that your soldiers are doing a duty; they do not want or like to kill.

Tenth step: Create and atmosphere of fear, and instability
and then offer the ruling party as the only solutions to comfort the public's fears.
Remembering the fear of the unknown is always the strongest fear.

We are not countries. We are not nations. We are not religions.
We are not gods. We are not weapons. We are not ammunition. We are not killers.
We will NOT be tools.

Mother fuckers
I will not die
I will not kill
I will not be your slave
I will not fight your battle
I will not die on your battlefield
I will not fight for your wealth
I am not a fighter
I am a human being!!!


----------



## bisKi

*Sarah McLachlan ~ Possession*

_Sarah M's always good. _


Listen as the wind blows
from across the great divide,
*Voices trapped in yearning,
memories trapped in time,
The night is my companion
and solitude my guide,
Would I spend forever here
and not be satisfied?*

And I would be the one
to hold you down,
kiss you so hard,
I'll take your breath away
and after I'd wipe away the tears,
Just close your eyes dear

*Through this world I've stumbled
so many times betrayed,
Trying to find an honest word,
to find the truth enslaved*,
Oh you speak to me in riddles
and you speak to me in rhyme
My body aches to breathe your breath,
your words keep me alive,

And I would be the one
to hold you down,
kiss you so hard,
I'll take your breath away
and after I'd wipe away the tears,
Just close your eyes dear

Into this night I wander,
it's morning that I dread,
*Another day of knowing of
the path I fear to tread,
Oh into the sea of waking dreams
I follow without pride*,
Nothing stands between us here
and I won't be denied

And I would be the one
to hold you down,
kiss you so hard,
I'll take your breath away
and after I'd wipe away the tears,
Just close your eyes dear


----------



## neverwas

Across the night, it was the moon that stole my slumber,
Across the night, I fell in love with people sleeping.

I fell tired, asleep in a golden ocean,
Your eyes perspired, a spike in my fascination.
I don't mean to make you cry,
But this feeling will run right through the night.
And I'll only make you cry with these feelings.

Across the night, it was the moon that stole my slumber,
Across the night, I fell in love with people sleeping.
Across the night, across the night, across the night,
I hugged a man's arthritic shoulders.

Sleepless, untamed, without a leash on the light around me,
I don't mean to make you cry,
But this feeling will run right through the night.
And I'll only make you cry with these feelings.

Chorus

I hugged a man's arthritic shoulder.
So let us be married and have another baby,
Coz I don't wanna be lonely, I just wanna be alone.
Yeah, let's just get married, shouting baby, baby, babies,
Oh, you'll never sleep at all, I don't wanna be lonely.
Oh, you'll never sleep at all, I don't wanna be lonely, I just wanna be alone.
Never seen the sunshine from higher points than sunrise,
I don't wanna be lonely.
Never seen the sunshine from higher points than sunrise,
I don't wanna be lonely, I just wanna be alone, alone, alone.

*Across The Night, Silver Chair*


----------



## strange

came home in a good mood school is out, i turn on my comp and see what my DJ Winamp will play for the first song of the summer, and the DJ played:

*Marcy Playground* - Sherry Fraser

Oo I saw stars falling all 
around her head 
Red, gold, and blue 
Sherry Fraser where are you 
'Cause I saw stars falling 
all around your head 
When we were young 

Sherry Fraser where have you gone 
We're all wondering 
When will you come back 
And play...some day. 
Sherry yeah 
The mad hatter he waits for Alice 
To come to tea again 
He waits forever for his old lover 
And always wonderin' 
Will I see stars falling all around your head 
When you return 

Sherry Fraser what have you learned 
And we're all wondering 
When will you come back 
And play...some day 
And please do come back 
And play...some day 
Please do come back 
And play...some day 
Sherry yeah 

i think that is a good start to a summer.....

Good Times  ----------------------> summer.


----------



## Furnace

*I dunno what to do...*

9 fans get killed at a Pearl Jam concert in Roskilde.
this is their song for them.

*Pearl Jam - Love Boat Captain*

Is this just another day? This god forgotten place.
First comes love and then comes pain. Let the games begin.
Questions rise and answers fall insurmountable.
Love boat captain take the reigns and steer us towards the clear. Here.
It's already been sung but it can't be said enough.
All you need is love.

Is this just another phase? Earthquakes making waves.
Trying to shake the cancer off. Stupid human beings.
Once you hold the hand of love it's all surmountable.

Hold me and make it the truth.
That when all is lost there will be you.
Cause to the universe I don't mean a thing.
And there's just one word I still believe.
And it's love.

*It's an art to live with pain. Mix the light into grey.
Lost nine friends we'll never know. Two years ago today.
And if our lives became too long would it add to our regret?*~

And the young they can lose hope cause they can't see beyond today.
The wisdom that the old can't give away.
Hey, constant recoil. Sometimes life don't leave you alone.

Hold me and make it the truth.
That when all is lost there will be you.
Cause to the universe I don't mean a thing.
And there's just one word that I still believe and it's love.
Love. love. love. love.

Love boat captain take the reigns. Steer us towards the clear.
I know it's already been sung. Can't be said enough.
Love is all you need. All you need is love.
Love. Love. Love.


----------



## SnowFrog

*Save Urself*

I am goin threw this transiton right now......

Artist : Sense Field 
Song : Save Yourself 


Turn out the light
Just say goodnight to yourself
May I remind you
When you find you
Are all alone’s when you
You’ve got to be strong
That’s when they call you in the night
He’s got your picture in his mind
He’s got your number on a paper
At his disposal anytime

Is it really true
Did you save yourself
For someone who could love you for you
So many times we just give it away
To someone who
Someone who

You met in a bar
The back of a car
And for a moment
You felt important
But not in your heart
Cuz my self esteem
It’s been low
Go ahead and count,
It’s been lower than low
I know the feeling
Of it stealing life out from under me

Cuz I want to learn
How you save yourself
For someone who
Could love you for you
So many times we just give it away
To someone who couldn’t even remember your name
Did you save yourself
For someone who loves you for you
And loves me for me
Give it away
To someone who
Someone who
Can cherish your name

Cuz I want to learn
Did you save yourself
For someone who
Loves you for you
And loves me for me
Give it away
To someone who
Someone who
Can cherish your name

Cherish your name


----------



## batty

Bizarre Love Triangle - New Order

Every time i think of you
I feel shot right through with a bolt of blue
It's no problem of mine but it's a problem I find
Living a life that I can't leave behind
There's no sense in telling me
The wisdom of a fool won't set you free
But that's the way that it goes
And it's what nobody knows
While every day my confusion grows
Every time I see you falling
I get down on my knees and pray
I'm waiting for that final moment
You'll say the words that I can't say

I feel fine and I feel good
I'm feeling like I never should
Whenever I get this way, I just don't know what to say
Why can't we be ourselves like we were yesterday
I'm not sure what this could mean
I don't think you're what you seem
I do admit to myself
That if I hurt someone else
Then I'll never see just what we're meant to be
Every time I see you falling
I get down on my knees and pray
I'm waiting for that final moment
You'll say the words that I can't say


----------



## cherub

*Robbie Williams "Feel"*

ROBBIE WILLIAMS 
"Feel"

*Come and hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This rope I've been given*
I sit and talk to God
And he just laughs at my plans
My head speaks a language
I don't understand

I just wanna feel
Real love fill the home that I live in
Cos I got too much life
Running thru my veins
Going to waste
I don't wanna die
But I ain't keen on living either
Before I fall in love
I'm preparing to leave her

[/b]Scare myself to dead
That's why I keep on running[/b]
Before I roll eye
I can see myself coming
I just wanna feel
Real love fill the home that I live in
Cos I got too much life
Running thru my veins
Going to waste
And I need to feel
Real love and the love ever after
I can not get enough

I just wanna feel
Real love fill the home that I live in
I got too much love
Running thru my veins
To go to waste

I just wanna feel
Real love and the love ever after
There's a hole in my soul
You can see it in my face
It's a real big place

*Come and hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This rope I've been given*
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand


----------



## spinkle

*Theme From the Bottom - Phish*

*I feed from the bottom, you feed from the top*
I live upon morsels you happen to drop
The coffee that somehow leaks out of your cup 
*If nothing comes down then I'm forced to swim up* 

*On the way upwards the colors come back
For all on the bottom is blue, grey and black
The darkness is cold and perception goes wrong
And the night seems to go on incredibly long*

So I ask you why
If I'm swimming by
Don't you see anything that you'd like to try? 

Pantomime mixtures of heaven and earth
Jumbled events that have less than no worth 
Time in the forest to dig under rocks
We're floating in the ocean asleep in a box 
I sink just below all the churning in froth 
Swim to the light source, a-fly like a moth 
*So toss away stuff you don't need in the end 
But keep what's important and know who's your friend* 

So I ask you why
If I'm swimming by
Don't you see anything that you'd like to try? If I'm swimming by

From the bottom
From the top


----------



## harraser

For someone i might hurt. id say im sorry, but im really not.

*Blood Roses - Tori Amos*

Blood Roses
Blood Roses
Back on the street now
can't forget the things you never said
on days like these gets me thinking
when chickens get a taste of your meat
chickens get a taste of your meat

you gave him your blood
and your warm little diamond
he likes killing you after your dead
you think I'm a queer
I think you're a queer
I think you're a queer
Said I think you're a queer
and I shaved every place where you been
I shaved every place where you been


God knows I've thrown away those graces


the Belle of New Orleans tried to show me
once how to tango
wrapped around your feet wrapped around like good little roses


Blood Roses
Blood Roses
back on the street now
now you've cut out the flute
from the throat of the loon
at least when you cry now
he can't even hear you
when chickens get a taste of your meat
when he sucks you deep
sometimes you're nothing but meat


----------



## bisKi

*Spice Girls ~ Viva Forever*

Yes it's the Spice Girls.. and to give them some cred - they've got some good songs 


Do you still remember how we used to be
Feeling together, believe in whatever
My love has said to me
Both of us were dreamers
Young love in the sun
Felt like my Saviour, my spirit i gave you
We'd only just begun

Hasta manana, Always be mine
Viva Forever, Ill be waiting
Everlasting, like the sun
Live forever, for the moment
Ever searching for the sun

Yes I still remember every whispered word
the touch of your skin giving life from within
Like a love song that I'd heard
Slipping through our fingers, like the sands of time
_Promises made, Every memory saved
Has reflections in my mind_

Hasta manana, Always be mine
Viva Forever, Ill be waiting
Everlasting, like the sun
Live Forever, for the moment
Ever searching for the sun

But we're all alone now, was it just a dream
Feelings unfold, they will never be sold
And the secret's safe with me

Hasta manana, Always be mine
Viva forever, Ill be waiting
Everlasting, like the sun
Libe forever for the moment
Ever searching for the sun

_and i still have sarah mclachlan's *Possession* going on in my head_


----------



## mr_fluffy

*Oblivia - Collapse on Me*

and now for some oz pop cheese  a sydney based band that had one saving grace. a song that has made my eyes mist up on many a long night when i've been heart-broken and lonely. it's for one of my friends, who i've neglected for a long time, especially at a time when i've been needed most. and yet, she still deigns to talk to me and trust me with snippets from her heart. i promise i won't be distracted in the future 

*Oblivia - Collapse On Me*

_
Run, baby, run
If you must
Until your lungs give in
And leave you breathless

Youth
Will leave you soon
Goes in opposite directions
You can't return to

When you feel there is nothing more
The need to breathe becomes a chore
Give me all your woes and disappointments

And collapse on me
Throw yourself upon the one who knows
And collapse on me
There's someone there to absorb the blows

Scream
'Cause someone's listening
I will hear your voice
Among the millions

Believe
It won't be long
Just stop and turn around
I'll be behind you

'Cause I've been there for all of time
Seen every mask you've hid behind
Come out of the night and walk this way

And collapse on me
Throw yourself upon the one who knows
And collapse on me
'Cause it gets hard, that's just the way life goes
It's just the way it goes

When you feel there is nothing more
The need to breathe becomes a chore
Give me all your woes and disappointments
Give them all to me

And collapse on me
Collapse on
Collapse on me
Collapse on me

Collapse on me
Collapse on
Collapse on
Collapse on

Collapse on me
Collapse on
Collapse on me
Collapse on me

Collapse on me
Collapse on
Collapse on
Collapse on me

_


yeah, i know, i'm a softie. and as much as i want to find someone that i can really dedicate this to, and mean every word, i guess ultimately i'm looking for someone that would be willing to dedicate this song to me. *sigh* i love this life, and its persistent ups and downs.


----------



## harraser

*Hands Away - Interpol*

Will you put my hands away ?
Will you be my man ?

Serve it up, don't wait  
Let's see about this ham

oh, what happened ?
oh, what happened ?

Home spun desperation's knowing
Inside your cover's always blown


----------



## Strawberry_lovemuffin

mr_fluffy - that's beautiful  

Where can I find a recording of that?  It is a song, right?


----------



## harraser

thinking of times gone by... and smiling, coz its ok 

*STRANGE ATTRACTION - THE CURE*

IT STARTED WITH A DEDICATION
"LOST IN ADMIRATION - HAPPY BIRTHDAY - I'M FOREVER YOURS - BLOSSOM" 
FADED RED INSIDE A TINY BOOK OF BUTTERFLIES 
I SMILED SURPRISED AT HOW WHEN FLICKERED THROUGH 
THE WINGS FLEW BY SPELLED OUT MY NAME...

SIX MONTHS WENT BY THE SUMMER LOST
OBSESSIVELY THE LETTERS DROPPED INTO MY LIFE 
THE SAME SOFT BLOOD SMOOTH FLOWING HAND 
"PLEASE TRY TO UNDERSTAND - I HAVE TO SEE YOU - HAVE TO FEEL YOU - 
TELL YOU ALL THE WAYS I NEED YOU - YOURS FOREVER IN LOVE... "

STRANGE ATTRACTION SPREADS IT'S WINGS
IT VARIES BUT THE SMALLEST THINGS
YOU NEVER KNOW HOW ANYTHING WILL CHANGE
STRANGE ATTRACTION SPREADS IT'S WINGS
AND ALTERS BUT THE SMALLEST THINGS
YOU NEVER KNOW HOW ANYTHING WILL FADE

THE YEAR GREW OLD INCESSANTLY SHE WROTE TO ME 
SHE'D STARTED SMOKING POETRY! 
I LAUGHED IN RECOGNITION OF A FAVOURITE PHRASE 
SHE'D PULLED ME IN... 
I ANSWERED HER 
A CHRISTMAS CARD IN SEPIA
ARRANGING WHEN AND WHERE 
AND HOW THE TWO OF US SHOULD MEET...

HER OPENING SO WELL PREPARED 
A NERVOUS SMILE 
I COULDN'T TAKE MY EYES FROM HER 
SHE WHISPERED 
"CAN I USE SOME OF YOUR LIPSTICK?" 
IT WAS PERFECT SO BELIEVABLE 
I COULDN'T HELP BUT FEEL THAT IT WAS REAL 
AND KISSING CRIMSON FELL INTO HER WAITING ARMS...

STRANGE ATTRACTION SPREADS IT'S WINGS
IT VARIES BUT THE SMALLEST THINGS
YOU NEVER KNOW HOW ANYTHING WILL CHANGE
STRANGE ATTRACTION SPREADS IT'S WINGS
AND ALTERS BUT THE SMALLEST THINGS
YOU NEVER KNOW HOW ANYTHING WILL FADE

SO ALONE INTO THE COLD NEW YEAR WITHOUT ANOTHER WORD FROM HER 
I WROTE TO ASK IF WE COULD MAYBE MEET AGAIN BEFORE THE SPRING 
BUT WEEKS WENT BY WITH NO REPLY UNTIL ONCE MORE MY BIRTHDAY CAME 
AND WITH IT MY SURPRISE BUT THIS TIME NOTHING WAS THE SAME...

"I'M SORRY - BLAME INFATUATION - BLAME IMAGINATION - 
I WAS SURE YOU'D BE THE ONE BUT I WAS WRONG - 
IT SEEMS REALITY DESTROYS OUR DREAMS - I WON'T FORGET YOU - BLOSSOM" 
FADED RED INSIDE A TINY BOOK OF OLD GOODBYES... 

STRANGE ATTRACTION SPREADS IT'S WINGS
IT VARIES BUT THE SMALLEST THINGS
YOU NEVER KNOW HOW ANYTHING WILL CHANGE
STRANGE ATTRACTION SPREADS IT'S WINGS
AND ALTERS BUT THE SMALLEST THINGS
AND YOU NEVER KNOW... 

(damn caps)


----------



## toro

*Matchbox20 - Unwell*

_I got home yesterday morning, and there it was sitting in my Inbox. A speedy reply, short and to the point. Blunt as a sledge-hammer and yet, keener than a surgeon's scalpel. It was also anonymous, probably routed through the most secure of servers locked up in secret Swiss bank-vaults. Was it you, or one of your vassals? Nevermind, the ultimate source was clear enough, and so was the message.

Apparently I'm crazy. Nuts, loco and definitely non-compos. My perception of reality is skewed, my objectivity no longer to be relied on. Seek help! Counselling works. Find yourself a shrink, and do it soon, I was entreated.

It's one thing to suspect you've lost it, another to have it confirmed by a totally subjective, outside source. Or maybe not. Maybe I'm just fuckin' with your mind. Maybe the crystal is fucking with mine. Or maybe I really am nuts. You'll never know. I like who I am, and if I am crazy, then I revel in my state of insanity. I feel comfortable in my own skin, a somewhat enviable state in today's self-conscious world.

So, with tongue firmly planted in cheek, and index finger pointing skywards, I make this heartfelt dedication.  Que sera, sera._

*Matchbox20 - Unwell*

all day 
staring at the ceiling making 
friends with shadows on my wall 
all night 
i'm hearing voices telling me 
that i should get some sleep 
because tomorrow might be good 
for something 


hold on 
i'm feeling like i'm headed for a 
breakdown 
i don't know why 


i'm not crazy i'm just a little unwell 
i know right now you can't tell 
but stay awhile and maybe then you'll see 
a different side of me 
i'm not crazy i'm just a little impaired 
i know right now you don't care 
but soon enough you're gonna think of me 
and how i used to be 


see me 
talking to myself in public 
and dodging glances on the train 
i know 
i know they've all been talking 'bout me 
i can hear them whisper 
and it makes me think there must be something wrong 
with me 



out of all the hours thinking 
somehow 
i've lost my mind 


i'm not crazy i'm just a little unwell 
i know right now you can't tell 
but stay awhile and maybe then you'll see 
a different side of me 
i'm not crazy i'm just a little impaired 
i know right now you don't care 
but soon enough you're gonna think of me 
and how i used to be 


talking in my sleep 
pretty soon they'll come to get me 
they'll be taking me away


----------



## mr_fluffy

*Linkin Park - In The End*

i love this song. the juxtaposition between chant and song conjures a tangible image of the voices in our head clamouring for attention when we're in turmoil. it's like a secular acapella for the 21st century. and of course, there are the lyrics. what more can i say?

*Linkin Park - In The End*


(It starts with) 
One thing / I don’t know why
It doesn’t even matter how hard you try
Keep that in mind / I designed this rhyme
To explain in due time
All I know
time is a valuable thing
Watch it fly by as the pendulum swings
Watch it count down to the end of the day
The clock ticks life away
It’s so unreal
Didn’t look out below
Watch the time go right out the window
Trying to hold on / but didn’t even know
Wasted it all just to
Watch you go
I kept everything inside and even though I tried / it all fell apart
What it meant to me / will eventually / be a memory / of a time when I tried
so hard

And got so far
But in the end
It doesn't even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn't even matter

One thing / I don’t know why
It doesn’t even matter how hard you try
Keep that in mind / I designed this rhyme
To remind myself how
I tried so hard
In spite of the way you were mocking me
Acting like I was part of your property
Remembering all the times you fought with me
I’m surprised it got so (far) 
Things aren’t the way they were before
You wouldn’t even recognize me anymore
Not that you knew me back then
But it all comes back to me
In the end
You kept everything inside and even though I tried / it all fell apart
What it meant to me / will eventually / be a memory / of a time when I
I tried so hard

And got so far
But in the end
It doesn’t even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn’t even matter

I’ve put my trust in you
Pushed as far as I can go
And for all this
There’s only one thing you should know
I’ve put my trust in you
Pushed as far as I can go
And for all this
There’s only one thing you should know
I tried so hard
And got so far
But in the end
It doesn’t even matter
I had to fall
To lose it all
But in the end
It doesn’t even matter


----------



## neverwas

*Numb, The Cure* 

YEAH THIS IS HOW IT ENDS 
AFTER ALL THESE YEARS
TIRED OF IT ALL
HOPELESSLY HELPLESSLY BROKEN APART
HE FINALLY FALLS
HE DOESN'T WANT TO THINK
DOESN'T WANT TO FEEL
DOESN'T WANT TO KNOW WHAT'S GOING ON
SAYS THERE'S NOTHING HE CAN DO WILL CHANGE ANYTHING
HE DOESN'T WANT TO KNOW WHAT'S GOING WRONG
BECAUSE HE'S IN LOVE WITH A DRUG
ONE THAT MAKES HIM NUMB
ONE THAT STOPS HIM FEELING AT ALL
HE'S IN LOVE WITH A DRUG
FORGET EVERYONE
HE REALLY DOESN'T CARE ANYMORE
ANYMORE...

YEAH THIS IS HOW IT ENDS 
AFTER ALL THIS TIME
EVERYTHING JUST FADES AWAY
WORN-OUT AND EMPTY AND ALL ALONE
WITH NOTHING LEFT TO SAY
OH IT'S ALL TOO BIG TO MAKE A DIFFERENCE
IT'S ALL TOO WRONG TO MAKE IT RIGHT
YEAH EVERYTHING IS TOO UNFAIR
EVERYTHING TOO MUCH TO BEAR 
HE DOESN'T HAVE THE STRENGTH LEFT FOR THE FIGHT
SAYS ALL HE WANTS IS THE DRUG
THE ONE THAT MAKES HIM NUMB
THE ONE THAT STOPS HIM FEELING AT ALL
HE JUST WANTS TO TAKE THE DRUG
FORGET EVERYONE
HE DOESN'T WANT TO CARE ANYMORE
JUST KEEPS LOVING THE DRUG
THE ONE THAT MAKES HIM NUMB
THE ONE THAT STOPS HIM FEELING AT ALL
JUST KEEPS LOVING THE DRUG
THE DRUG THAT HE'S BECOME
HE ISN'T REALLY HERE ANYMORE...

AND THAT MAKES ME CRY

_tis 1.04am and once again cant sleep...have somewhat a feeling on loneliness over me...like a void._

*Treasure* 

SHE WHISPERS
"PLEASE REMEMBER ME
WHEN I AM GONE FROM HERE"
SHE WHISPERS
"PLEASE REMEMBER ME
BUT NOT WITH TEARS... 
REMEMBER I WAS ALWAYS TRUE
REMEMBER THAT I ALWAYS TRIED
REMEMBER I LOVED ONLY YOU
REMEMBER ME AND SMILE...
FOR IT'S BETTER TO FORGET
THAN TO REMEMBER ME
AND CRY"

"REMEMBER I WAS ALWAYS TRUE
REMEMBER THAT I ALWAYS TRIED
REMEMBER I LOVED ONLY YOU
REMEMBER ME AND SMILE...
FOR IT'S BETTER TO FORGET
THAN TO REMEMBER ME
AND CRY... "


----------



## harraser

for a girl or 3...

*Clavicle - Alkaline Trio*

Been on top of the world since about six months ago
Marking the first time I laid eyes on you
I lost all train of thought as I entered the room
Saw what looked like really good food then I saw you
And so did you

I want to wake up naked next to you
Kissing the curve in your clavicle
Kissing your clavicle

Been on top of the world since about 1 week ago
Marking a time when I was drunk enough to talk to you
I lost all train of thought as your eyes met mine
Told you I thought you were gorgeous
You gave me your phone number, I gave you mine
Before you left I said that you can bet
I'll be bothering you soon
You said "No bother, please do"

I've called you twice
It's been a hellish fight
To not think about you all the time
Sitting around waiting for your call

I want to wake up naked next to you
Kissing the curve in your clavicle
Kissing your clavicle

I want to wake up naked next to you
Kissing the curve in your clavicle


----------



## cherub

*Delerium song Duende*

Artist : Delerium 
Song : Duende 


Bleak desolation
In a beam of sun
Scraping as I crawl
Your heart can’t hear me
Tearing bruising fall
Your hands can’t hear me
Thirsting raging blind
Your eyes can’t hear me
Racing against time
Your arms can’t hear me
Like and angel you’ll come
In a dream, precious one
And, make me beautifully numb
Desperate panicked calls
The wind can’t hear me
Muffled weak and small
The sand can’t hear me
Pleading groping hands
The truth can’t hear me
Bleeding in the sand
Your heart can’t hear me
Bleak desolation
In a beam of sun
Like an angel you’ll come
In a dream, blessed one
And, make me joyfully numb
Razor fingers cling
The wind can’t hear me
Piercing demons sing
The sand can’t hear me
Twisting hollow Hell
The truth can’t hear me
Burning blisters swell
Your heart can’t hear me
Sharp cut aching breath
Your arms can’t hear me
Choking scent of death
You hands can’t hear me
Grueling jaw bone grind
Your eyes can’t hear me
Cursed by my own mind
Your heart can’t hear me


----------



## MoeBro

Its been so long since i threw a Metallica CD on, and heard lyrics worth listening to

Metallica - The Unforgiven


New blood joins this earth
and quikly he's subdued 
Through constant pain disgrace
the young boy learns their rules
With time the child draws in
this whipping boy done wrong
Deprived of all his thoughts
the young man struggles on and on he's known
A vow unto his own 
That never from this day
his will they'll take away

*What I've felt
what I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
never be 
never see
Won't see what might have been
*What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never free
Never me
So I dub thee unforgiven

They dedicate their lives
to running all of his
He tries to please them all
this bitter man he is
Throughout his life the same
he's battled constantly
This fight he cannot win
a tired man they see no longer cares
The old man then prepares
to die regretfully
That old man here is me

What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never be
Never see
Won't see what might have been
What I've felt
What I've known
Never shined through in what I've shown
Never free
Never me
So I dub thee unforgiven


----------



## spinkle

*Two from Phish (shocking!)*

*N.I.C.U.*

Appendages flailing, you're running at me
Ferocious, tenaciously clawing at me
The devious gelatin holding me fast
Miraculous now you let me move(ooze) past

Over the wall rushing rivers of sleaze
The tip of stalactites incising my knees
*A slipper, a sand dollar day at the shore
Nice evening at home that I dread even more*

Would you please
Make clear to me
I'm peering out through your opacity
Though you rehearse
Tomorrow's verse
*Forgive me if I don't sing in your key*

*Look back on those days when my life was a haze*
The gelatin lay on a truncated sleigh
Copernicus drank from a vessel that stank
The free masons crank to the overflow tank

Bane of the weasel, for biding his fun
Jump on the turnstile and watch me go 'round
Swim with the cactus and float with the stone
*I try to convey what you strive to condone*

Would you please
Make clear to me
I'm peering out through your opacity
Though you rehearse
Tomorrow's verse
Forgive me if I don't sing in your key

*Would you please
Make clear to me
Why nothing is the first thing that I see
And if you do
And I see you
Then you will be the nothing left for me*

--------------------------------------------------------

*Horn* 

Rhine wine, Car horn

Now that you've deceived me, and played my name around
And hung those nasty flyers on all the buildings in town
Dribbled my possessions in a ring around the earth
And bought and sold my self-control for less than it was worth

Now I know the reason that I'm feeling so forlorn
I'll pick you up at eight as usual, listen for my horn

Rhine wine, Car Horn


----------



## bisKi

*Jewel ~ Intuition*

I'm just a simple girl
In a high tech digital world
I really try to understand
All the powers that rule this land
They say Miss J's big butt is boss
Kate Moss can't find a job
In a world of post modern fad
What was good now is bad

It's not hard to understand
Just follow this simple plan

Follow your heart
Your intuition
It will lead you in the right direction
Let go of your mind
Your Intuition
It's easy to find
Just follow your heart baby

You look at me 
but you're not quite sure
Am I it or could you get more?
You learn cool from magazines
You learn love from Charlie Sheen

If you want me let me know
I promise I won't say no

[CHORUS REPEAT]

You got something that you want me to sell
Sell your sin. Just cash in.
You got something that you want me to tell
You'll love me. Wait and see.

If you want me
Don't play games
I promise 
it won't be in vain
Uh-uh-uh

[CHORUS]


----------



## bisKi

*tiesto ~ close to you*

this song still has the power to make me cry.


I wouldn't call it time well spent
Repeating to myself again
Find comfort in an endless stream of moments
I don't even care, about the way I feel today
Because it changes anyway
*Something will make me cry or smile
Another picture on my pile*

Now I'm standing close to you
It's just something that I do
When I need love to be enough
_*I wish love could be enough*_
'cause there is nothing more appealing
Than the thought that I could be enough

Do you find solace in the sun?
Do you consider life as one?
Do you believe there is a limit
To how fast a man can run?
Someone said you're born alive
Well I don't feel that alive

No I don't feel that alive

I don't feel that alive

Now I'm standing close to you
It's just something that I do
When I need love to be enough
I wish love could be enough

'cause there is nothing more appealing
Than the thought that I could be enough...enough


----------



## SnowFrog

*Change*

BLIND MELON 


"Change"

I don't feel the suns comin' out today
its staying in, its gonna find another way.
As I sit here in this misery, I don't
think I'll ever see the sun from here.

And oh as I fade away, 
they'll all look at me and say, and they'll say,
Hey look at him! I'll never live that way.
But that's okay
they're just afraid to change.

When you feel your life ain't worth living 
you've got to stand up and
take a look around you then a look way up to the sky.
And when your deepest thoughts are broken, 
keep on dreaming boy, cause when you stop dreamin' it's time to die.

And as we all play parts of tomorrow,
some ways will work and other ways we'll play.
But I know we all can't stay here forever, 
so I want to write my words on the face of today.
and then they'll paint it

And oh as I fade away, 
they'll all look at me and they'll say, 
Hey look at him and where he is these days.
When life is hard, you have to change.


----------



## harraser

For Mum, its gonna hurt you, but itll hurt me more if i dont, so i wont say im sorry because it would be a lie. Consider it all bolded.

*Dark Center Of The Universe - Modest Mouse*

I might disintegrate into the thin air if you'd like
And I'm not the dark center of the universe like you thought 
I might disintegrate into the thin air if you'd like
And I'm not the dark center of the universe like you thought 


Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm real damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
Well, died sayin' something, but didn't mean it
Everyone's life ends, but no one ever completes it
Dry or wet ice, they both melt and you're equally cheated

Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm really damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
Well, an endless ocean landin' on an endless desert
Well, its funny as hell, but no one laughs when they get there
If you can't see the thin air than why the hell should you care?

Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm really damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
Well, I'm sure you'd tell me you got nothing to say
But our voices shook hands the other day
If you can't see the thin air what the hell is in the way?


I might disintegrate into the thin air if you'd like
And I'm not the dark center of the universe like you thought 
I might disintegrate into the thin air if you'd like
And I'm not the dark center of the universe like you thought 


Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm really damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
Well, an endless ocean landin' on an endless desert
Well, its funny as hell, but no one laughs when they get there
If you can't see the thin air than why the hell should you care?

Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm really damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
Well, God sayin' somethin', but he didn't mean it
Everyone's life ends, but no one ever completes it
Dry or wet ice, they both melt and you're equally cheated

Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm really damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
I'm sure you'll tell me you got nothin' to say
But our voices shook hands the other day
If you can't see the thin air then what the hells in your way?


----------



## harraser

for reasons that are just another aspect of the above.

*Making the Nouveau Riche - Blueline Medic*

You say I have to get a real life 
But I'm not sure how that in making someone or other rich 
Is any more real than making a niche for yourself 
I'm without a zack, a truth 
A coin, a kopeck or an elusive brass razoo 
But my dear rationalist 
Don't dream I couldn't care 
I too grow quickly bored of the clothes I wear 
So maybe I should go and get a real life 
Real like cutting a fine figure 
Or scraping a deposit together 
For if, heaven forbid 
Just suppose I cannot live on taxes and goodwill forever 
But how is it that the problem just doesn't seem to press 
While my fingers are themselves pressing hard against the neck? 

I was sure that I suffered and worked as hard as anyone I knew 
Well it seems I haven't 
I better damn well fix it and make it look every inch as though I do 
But still I'll have to go and get a real life 
And I've no doubt that it will happen 
Maybe I've put it off for too long now 
Gonna see if I can't get something better than a 
Maybe I'm amidst of a real life


----------



## Renton11

*Rainer*

Rudy with a flash light,
Playing out in the yard,
Pointing it straight up,
Right at the stars,
Right at the stars.

We are picking out melodys,
Right out of thin air,
Something i heard before,
But i dont know where,
I dont know where.

Somethings we do well,
Somethings we do well enough,
Sometimes all we need,
Is right in front of us.
Right in front of us.

We are picking out melodys,
Right outof thin air,
Something i heard before but i dont know where,
I dont know where.

Mmmmm mmm mmm,
Mmmmm mmm mmm,
Mmmmm.


----------



## Obsidian

"My Immortal" - EVANESCENCE

my immortal
i'm so tired of being here
suppressed by all of my childish fears
and if you have to leave
i wish that you would just leave
because your presence still lingers here
and it won't leave me alone 

these wounds won't seem to heal
this pain is just too real
there's just too much that time cannot erase

when you cried i'd wipe away all of your tears
when you'd scream i'd fight away all of your fears
and i've held your hand through all of these years
but you still have all of me

you used to captivate me
by your resonating light
but now i'm bound by the life you left behind
your face it haunts my once pleasant dreams
your voice it chased away all the sanity in me

these wounds won't seem to heal
this pain is just too real
there's just too much that time cannot erase

when you cried i'd wipe away all of your tears
when you'd scream i'd fight away all of your fears
and i've held your hand through all of these years
but you still have all of me

i've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
and though you're still with me
i've been alone all along


----------



## bisKi

obsidian - i used to listen to that song a lot.. and the last bit always bites



> i've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
> and though you're still with me
> i've been alone all along



*Incubus ~ Drive*

Sometimes I feel the fear of 
uncertainty stinging clear
And I can't help but ask myself
 how much I'll let the fear take the wheel and steer
It's driven me before, it seems to 
have a vague haunting mass appeal
Lately I'm beginning to find that 
I should be the one behind the wheel

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
With open arms and open eyes yeah
Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there, I'll be there

So if I decide to waiver my chance to be one of the hive
Will I choose water over wine 
and hold my own and drive, oh oh
It's driven me before, it seems to be the way
That everyone else get around
Lately, I'm beginning to find that 
when I drive myself, my light is found

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
With open arms and open eyes yeah
Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there, I'll be there
Would you choose water over wine
Hold the wheel and drive

Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
With open arms and open eyes yeah
Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there, I'll be there


----------



## Lobotomized

I just had my last class as a professional student (last undergrad class).  I no longer have to ever sit through that BS again.  



Come stumble my mirth beaten worker
I'm Jezmund the family berzerker
I'm bought for the price of a flagon of rice
The wind buffs the cabin
You speak of your life
Or more willingly Locust the Lurker

Confuse what you can of the ending
And revise your despise so impending
'Cause I soak on the wrath
That you didn't quite mask
I'm getting it clearly through alternate paths
Or mixed in with the signal you're sending

But who can unlearn all the facts that I've learned
As I sat in their chairs and my synapses burned
And the torture of chalk dust collects on my tongue
Thoughts follow my vision and dance in the sun
All my vasoconstrictors they come slowly undone
Can't this wait 'til I'm old
Can't I live while I'm young?

But no peace for Jezmund tonight
I plug the distress tube up tight
And watch what I say as it flutters away
And all this emotion is kept harmless at bay
Not to educate somebody's fright



But who can unlearn all the facts that I've learned
As I sat in their chairs and my synapses burned
And the torture of chalk dust collects on my tongue
Thoughts follow my vision and dance in the sun
All my vasoconstrictors they come slowly undone
Can't this wait 'til I'm old
Can't I live while I'm young?


----------



## cherub

*Lately I am just so anti-social about people, i am sick of even the computer sometimes, Finding  each passing day alittle more pathetic feeling about people*


*Jessica Andrews
I Don't Like Anyone*



Suki says we're all downtown
[b[So, what's my problem
I don't wanna socialize
Why don't they leave me alone?
Bad boys, jealous girls
Been there, done that[/b]
I just wanna fantasize
Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah
Starin' at the ceiling thinking about you
Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah
It's a freaky feeling
What can I do?

I don't like anyone
The way I like you
I don't go anywhere
If you're not there too
It's not as if I'm hard to please
You're the only one good enough for me
Those others just won't do
I don't like anyone but you
You

They think I'm a little obsessed
Up here sending mental telepathy
I'm concentrating on you
I wanna give you everything
But if I do will you think less of me?
Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah
Everybody else is just a waste of my time
Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah
Baby, can't you tell we're two of a kind?

I don't like anyone
The way I like you
I don't go anywhere
If you're not there too
It's not as if I'm hard to please
You're the only one good enough for me
Those others just won't do
I don't like anyone but you

Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah
Starin' at the ceiling thinking about you
Ah, ah, ah, ah, ah, ah
It's a freaky feeling
What can I do?

I don't like anyone
The way I like you
I don't go anywhere
If you're not there too
It's not as if I'm hard to please
You're the only one good enough for me
Those others just won't do
I don't like anyone but you
Anyone but you
Anyone but you


----------



## ECM-717

"Beautiful"

Beautiful, you're beautiful, as beautiful as the sun
>Wonderful, you're wonderful, as wonderful as they come
>And I can't help but feel attached
>To the feelings I can't even match
>With my face pressed up to the glass, wanting you
Beautiful, you're beautiful, as beautiful as the sky
Wonderful, it's wonderful, to know that you're just like I
And I'm sure you know me well, as I'm sure you don't
But you just can't tell
Who'll you love and who you won't
And I love you, as you love me
So let the clouds roll by your face
We'll let the world spin on to another place
We'll climb the tallest tree above it all
To look down on you and me and them
And I'm sure you know me well, as I'm sure you don't
But you just can't tell, who you'll love and who you won't
Don't let your life wrap up around you
Don't forget to call, whenever
I'll be here just waiting for you
I'll be under your stars forever
Neither here nor there just right beside you
I'll be under the stairs forever
Neither here nor there just right beside you


----------



## soulfly

ARMOR FOR SLEEP 

"Kind Of Perfect"

can i just be something
somewhere in your room
but you wont notice
maybe ill be paper
or books thrown on your floor
move me when you want to
ill lay where you put me
in your VCR
if i become a cassete
or on top of your computer
if thats where i would fit
then so be it
but things cant be perfect
all the time
that i know
sometimes we just have to let some things go
i will not say one word
ill just hang around
i wont annoy you at all
when you move out ill stay
until im thrown away
but then it wont matter
thens cant be perfect
all the time
that i know
sometimes we just have to let some things go
because
things cant be perfect
all the time
that i know
sometimes we just have to let somethings go
i promise to stop now
to stop now
i promse to stop now
to stop now
but things cant be perfect
all the time
that i know
sometimes we just have to let some things go
things cant be perfect
all the time
that i know
sometimes we just have to let some things go
letting go is my life
ill be on my way


----------



## bisKi

*Tony Bennett ~ The Way You Look Tonight*

Frank Sinatra sings this song too, but Tony Bennett still sounds better.  

Some day, when I'm awfully low,
When the world is cold,
I will feel a glow just thinking of you...
And the way you look tonight.

Yes you're lovely, with your smile so warm
And your cheeks so soft,
There is nothing for me but to love you,
And the way you look tonight.

With each word your tenderness grows,
Tearing my fear apart...
And that laugh that wrinkles your nose,
It touches my foolish heart.

Lovely ... Never, ever change.
Keep that breathless charm.
Won't you please arrange it ?
'Cause I love you ... Just the way you look tonight.

Mm, Mm, Mm, Mm,
Just the way you look to-night.


----------



## neverwas

*SOMEBODY KILL ME!  By: Adam Sandler* 

You don't know how much I need you.
While you're around I don't feel blue.
And when we kiss I know that you need me too.
I can't believe I found a love that's so pure and true.

But it all was bullshit.
It was a goddam joke.
And when I think of you Linda,
I hope you fucking choke.

I hope you're glad with what you've done to me.
I lay in bed all day long feeling melancholy.
You left me here all alone, tears running constantly.

Oh somebody kill me please,
somebody kill me plee-ase,
I'm on my knees,
pretty pretty please kill me.

I want to die.
Put a bullet in my head.

_...was listening to this song...just heaps depressed.miss all my friends interstate terribly..._ 

*Paper Thin Walls by Modest Mouse* 

These walls are paper thin 
And everyone hears every little sound
Everyone's a voyeur, their watching me 
Watch them, watch me right now
They're shakin’ hands, they're shakin’ in their shoes 
Oh Lord, don't shake me down
Everyone wants two themselves 
And half of everyone else who’s around
Its been agreed, the whole world stinks 
So no ones taking showers anymore
LAUGH HARD IT’S A LONG WAY TO THE BANK
I can't be blamed for nothin’ anymore
It's been a long time since you've been around
Laugh hard it’s a long ways to the bank
Tow the line to tax the time, you know 
That you don't owe
I can't be a fool for everyone that I don't know

*A Different City by Modest Mouse* 

I wanna  live in a city with no friends or family
I'm gonna look out the window of my color T.V.
I wanna remember to remember to forget you forgot me
I'm gonna look out the window of my color T.V.
Through the cracks in the wall
Slow motion for all
Dripped out of the bars
Someone smart said nothin’ at all
I'm watching T.V. 
I guess that’s a solution
They gave me a receipt that said, I didn't buy nothin’
So rust is a fire and our blood oxidizes
My eyes rolled around, all around on the carpet
Oh hit the deck, It's the decal man 
Standin’ upside down and talkin’ out of his pants
I wanna live in a city with no friends or family
I’m gonna look out the window of my color T.V.

_*sighs*...depressions a bitch..._


----------



## MoeBro

Less than two days honey 
*hugs*

*Nonpoint - Misled*


Twisted, intricate, obscure and tangled 
double-edged through my head leaving me mangled.
I cant handle incomprehensible questions 
and words created from all of the stories you heard 
these complications are going too far 
and show Me exactly who you are. 

It should never be this hard. 
Mislead into thinking that everything's okay misread 
My answers cause all of the hear-say you'll understand someday soon changed.
My direction redefined 
My intentions how can you mention the good that we had 
when everything else makes me mad. 
It should never be this hard. 
Breakaway runaway hideaway just to get away. 
It should never be this hard, don't try and make 
Me stay just turn your head and walk away.


----------



## kytnism

*ILLOGIC- Hate In a Puddle...*

[Illogic]
I hate when it rains, cause in puddles I encounter this guy
Unable to give a rebuttal but swift as the pain flood his eyes
wonderin why he's a gift with no purpose
A priceless one-of-a-kind piece that's worthless
Grounded with no surface
And when he shows one, it's a facade
Cause inside he fights feelings that he was mistake by God
I see his confusion and self-deception
Questions of relevance and intelligence
He holds an illusion of self-acceptance
that he shows to those outside lookin in
He's outside lookin in to his own life; lookin for strength
to carry on as a pawn in this chess game of existance
In his mind he wants to go on to the dawn
and leave the stress that came with existance
Hopin in death he'll find life
Cause as he lives, he roams the dark, tryin to find light
He's made his heart so hard, he doesn't even cry anymore
Cause he's confronted sorrow frequently
His heart's been broken frequently
It's like he's lost some part of him and just haven't found it yet
So in his search, he's left with nothin but questions and regret
All he wants to know is how one day, he's content
and the next day he's cryin
cause his life isn't what he thought life meant
He just wants to be happy, with his love and all
But too often I get messages through telepathic calls
He's askin me through a puddle what more must he endure to continue
But for some reason he knows he most endure to continue

[Chorus]
When I walk past puddles, my reflection calls beggin me
to answer his questions about life and his perceptions
and tell him why I hate him so much
And you wonder why I hate him so much?
Now when I walk past puddles, my reflection calls beggin me
to answer his questions about life, and his perceptions
and tell him why I hate him so much
Damn, I wonder why I hate him so much

[Illogic]
Why did I hate him so much? I wondered, pondered on the question
What in my mind caused me to despise my reflection?
I didn't know I just knew when I saw him, how I felt
and hated the fact that he had to play with the cards that he was dealt
He's come in contact with some ill things that can't be explained
Life's extracted his energy to where the pain can't be contained
So to me he comes, sheddin tears like skin
Intimate with some, only the ones he calls friends
If he even exists, he only exists in pain
It's like his life is a myth
and he's been blessed with the gift of shame, I mean
From birth to love he's been betrayed
He's an unknown in how to cope with that pain and dissapointment
he's come to know as he's grown
He feels he stands alone in this world of puddle images
And he awaits the time for when, time finishes
He tries to elevate thought, but he's still chillin in the basement
Awaitin a rebirth of his soul as it fears it's spiritual placement

[Chorus]

[Illogic]
God I pray you can give me a purpose or help me find it
Cause on this narrow path of self-damnation, I can't find it
Is it somethin I need to know, some way I need to grow
to get out of this rut, God give me some self-trust
Love is somethin I'm lookin for but I've found it, or have I?
I wanna live but can I, or do I have to die to?
I try to, have life but my life seems kinda worthless
as I'm starin at this puddle
God I pray that you can give me a purpose or help me find it
Cause on this narrow path of self-damnation, I can't find it
Is it somethin I need to know, some way I need to grow
to get out of this rut, God please give me some self-trust
Love is somethin I'm lookin for - thought I found it, or have I?
I wanna live but can I, or do I have to die to?
I try to, have life but my life seems kinda worthless
as I'm starin in this puddle

[Chorus]

{*music changes*}

[Illogic]
I sit alone in dismal silence
Peering into the eyes of my reflection
Wondering if his thoughts are adjacent to my own
What visions of eerie savagery
are passing if purity lurks in the mind of he who I mirror?
Lookin at him I am disgusted
He lacks beauty in all external areas
and internally he seems so confused
Perplexed with this conundrum of life
He proceeds to function or cope, lookin at it realistically
Esteem he lacks, in all areas of existance
Reason unknown
What is the cause of the lack of this self-acceptance?
I mean it seems like he needs constant assurance
Some type of ritual proof that he's even worth the oxygen he breathes
A, light that shines upon him
Is his living in vein? Does he have a purpose?
Answer - eternally unknown


----------



## Queen Beat

I'd never heard this song before and someone suggested it when I asked what made someone a friend, rather then just an acquaintance...

*Somebody - Depeche Mode *

I want somebody to share
Share the rest of my life
Share my innermost thoughts
Know my intimate details
Someone who'll stand by my side
And give me support
And in return
She'll get my support
She will listen to me 
When I want to speak
About the world we live in
And life in general
Though my views may be wrong
They may even be perverted
She'll hear me out
And won't easily be converted
To my way of thinking 
In fact she'll often disagree
But at the end of it all
She will understand me
I want somebody who cares
For me passionately
With every thought and
With every breath
Someone who'll help me see things 
In a different light
All the things I detest
I will almost like 
I don't want to be tied
To anyone's strings
I'm carefully trying to steer clear of
Those things
But when I'm asleep
I want somebody
Who will put their arms around me 
And kiss me tenderly
Though things like this
Make me sick
In a case like this 
I'll get away with it


----------



## MissGracey

*DJ Shadow - Six Days *

At the starting of the week
At summit talks you'll hear them speak
It's only Monday
Negotiations breaking down
See those leaders start to frown
It's sword and gun day

Tomorrow never comes until it's too late

You could be sitting taking lunch
The news will hit you like a punch
It's only Tuesday
You never thought we'd go to war
After all the things we saw
It's April Fools' day

Tomorrow never comes until it's too late
Tomorrow never comes until it's too late

You hear a whistling overhead
Are you alive or are you dead?
It's only Thursday
You feel a shaking on the ground
A billion candles burn around
Is it your birthday?

Tomorrow never comes until it's too late
Tomorrow never comes until it's too late
Make tomorrow come I think it's too late


----------



## cherub

*Artist : Delerium 
Song : Myth* 

it's a weird game. 
i'm lonely without skin. 
no end to begin and only
your mind to hide in. 
i nudge life. 
like an unborn child. a dream 
inside but now i live behind your eyes. 
i'm uninvited. and i'm only
a memory that comes through.

i'm living in your dreams. 
i'm where you cannot be. 
i'm way out of your reach. 

i'm living in your dreams. 
i'm where you cannot see.
is it you or is it me?

i can't protect what you can't forget. 
but now i live behind your eyes. 
you recognize me as only a memory 
that comes through.

i'm living in your dreams. 
i'm where you cannot go. 
beyond everything you know. 
i'm living in your dreams. 
you won't find me anywhere.
i've vanished in the air.


----------



## DJLA

*bad day*

Bad Day"



had a bad day again
she said i would not understand
she left a note and said i'm sorry i
had a bad day again

she spilled her coffe, broke her shoelace
smeared the lipstick on her face
slammed the door and said i'm sorry i
had a bad day again

and she swears there's nothing wrong
i hear her playing the same old song
she puts me off and puts me on

and had a bad day again
she said i would not understand
left a note and said i'm sorry i
had a bad day again


----------



## mr_fluffy

*Bjork - I Miss You*

_sleepless, alone in bed. thinking, mind drifted onto this song. had to post it up. bjork owns._

*Bjork - I Miss You**


I miss you
but I haven't met you yet
So special
but it hasn't happened yet
You are gorgeous 
but I haven't met you yet
I remember 
but it hasn't happened yet 

And if you believe in dreams 
or what is more important
that a dream can come true
I will meet you

I was peeking 
but it hasn't happened yet
I haven't been given
my best souvenir
I miss you
but I haven't met you yet
I know your habits
but wouldn't recognize you yet

And if you believe in dreams 
or what is more important 
that a dream can come true 
I will meet you 
I'm so impatient
I can't stand the wait 
When will I get my cuddle? 

Who are you? 
I know by now 
that you'll arrive 
by the time I stop waiting 

I miss you.

*

 yeah, *you.*


----------



## KAZ

This song just sounds so good. 

Lay Me Down = Ashley MacIsaac

I never thought I could feel this way
I never thought love could be true
For someone so independent, then along came, along came you

And in the evening, I lay me down, I lay me down, I lay me down
And in the morning, I lay me down, by your side,
And in the evening, I lay me down, I lay me down, I lay me down
My days my nights my life, they start and end with you

You are my sun, my moon my stars
Forever yours forever free
Together as one, the world is ours
You are my destiny

And in the evening, I lay me down, I lay me down, I lay me down
And in the morning, I lay me down, by your side,
And in the evening, I lay me down, I lay me down, I lay me down
My days my nights my life, they start and end with you


----------



## harraser

*DAYLIGHT - FAILURE*

I'VE GOT A CATACOMB WITH FUR COVERED STYROFOAM
SO COME OVER NOW AND SLEEP
TIME ISN'T HERE AGAIN
WASTED THOUGHTS THAT COULD'VE BEEN
NOW WE CAN DEVISE OUR PLAN

DAYLIGHT
DAYLIGHT
DAYLIGHT WON'T FIND US HERE

I'VE GOT A CATACOMB WITH FLAGS THAT FLEW FIFTY YEARS AGO
LET SLEEP OVERCOME YOUR MIND
GOD ISN'T SAFE AGAIN 
MOLESTS TREES AND CHOPS DOWN MEN
SO WE MUST REVISE OUR PLAN

DAYLIGHT
DAYLIGHT
DAYLIGHT WON'T FIND US HERE


----------



## Dagny

My Oh My - David Gray

_What on earth is going on in my heart
Has it turned as cold as stone
Seems these days I don't feel anything
Less it cuts me right down to the bone
What on earth is going on in my heart

My oh my you know it just don't stop
It's in my mind I wanna tear it up
I've tried to fight it tried to turn it off
But it's not enough
It takes a lotta love
It takes a lotta love my friend
To keep your heart from freezing
To push on till the end
My oh my

What on earth is going on in my head
You know I used to be so sure
You know I used to be so definite
Thought I knew what love was for
I look around these days and I'm not so sure


My oh my you know it just don't stop
It's in my mind I wanna tear it up
I've tried to fight it tried to turn it off
But it's not enough
It takes a lotta love
It takes a lotta love my friend
To keep your heart from freezing
To push on till the end
My oh my you know I just can't win
I burn it down it comes right back again
What kinda world is this we're living in
where you never win
It takes a lotta love
It takes a lotta love these days
To keep your heart from freezing
To keep your spirit free

My oh my you know it just don't stop
It's in my mind I wanna tear it up
I've tried to fight it tried to turn it off
But it's not enough
It takes a lotta love
It takes a lotta love my friend
To keep your heart from freezing
To push on till the end
My oh my it just don't stop
My oh my it just don't stop
My oh my it just don't stop _


----------



## spinkle

*A Few From Bob Mould*

I apologize in advance for the length, it was just too difficult to choose which of these to post 

*Hear Me Calling* 

I recall what it felt like years ago
And it's all I want to know
If I don't seem to deal too well with being left alone
It's only 'cause I want you for my own

Can't you hear me calling you out?
Can't you see me falling to the ground?

well I hope that you'll be happy 
If it's happiness you find
But I can't seem to get you off my mind
I wonder where you're going to and I wonder where you've been
I wonder if we'll ever meet again

Can't you hear me calling you out?
Can't you see me falling to the ground?

oh you'll never know how much I adored you
and everytime i look around I see how much I ignored you
but I don't mind
you keep taking up all of my time
does it matter to you?
does it matter to me?
does it matter anymore?
you win again, you win again, you win again

the more you try to pull away the tighter I'll hold on
but what will you hold onto when I'm gone?
but you've made other plans 
and I guess I understand
I ain't got much choice but to understand

Can't you hear me calling you out?
Can't you see me falling to the ground?

you win again.

*disappointed* 

well I'm sorry you're disappointed
but times they changed and so did I
standing still and getting nowhere quicker
well, it seem I didn't have to try
but now I've found a reason to move on
and you won't miss me much now that I'm
gone you don't seem disappointed

the three years I went to college
didn't make much of a difference to me
made me feel so safe I didn't have to think
about the things I really wanna be
so don't get up in that trap
they'll make you feel like you've been trapped
into owing them your gratitude
and all the other platitudes
that make you feel important when you go
but now I've found a reason to move on
and you won't miss me much now that I'm
gone you don't seem disappointed

cause when you're gone
somebody else will come along
and take your place
it doesn't make me feel 
any less a member of the human race
this ain't no race

well i'm sorry you're disappointed
but I don't feel that way today
I am free from all the crazy games you play
I am free from all the things you say
and I don't mean to make a mockery of 
the things you thought I'd say when I left
but I'm not disappointed

and if I felt the urge to say you're wrong
well i just hold the words inside and laugh
and you'd be disappointed
so disappointed

*stop your crying* 

a moment sits suspended in time
what a time I had with you 
living in your fantasy world
well there ain't much of a view
i rarely stepped outside of myself
always caught up in between
some place I thought was good for my health
and the place I've always been

so let me tell you now
oh, you better stop your crying
cause you're feeling so damn happy
you try to make me feel like dying
oh, you better stop your crying
cause the tears that are running down your face
they don't make me feel like dying

well I guess I never wanted to crash
in the wave of your emotion
i walked away from all of the trash
looking for a perfect ocean
lately I've been finding myself
fighting upward in the stream
but who could tell that I'm living in hell?
lord I must be dreaming

oh you better stop your crying
cause I don't listen to you anymore
even when you know you're lying
oh i see the story on your face
stop your crying
cause you can't make me feel like dying

so now the party's come to an end
and to end the perfect time
I send you love and all of the best
but all the rest is mine
and I'd rather sit and talk to myself
after all is said and done
what happens next hey no one can tell
and I ain't telling no one

oh you better stop your crying
cause the tears that are running down your face
they don't make me feel like dying
oh you better stop your crying
you ain't even trying
you better better stop your crying


----------



## Queen Beat

*Glycerine - Bush *

Must be your skin that I'm sinking in
Must be for real cos now I can feel
And I didn't mind
It's not my kind
Not my time to wonder why
_Everything's gone white
And everything's grey
Now you're here now you're away
I don't want this
Remember that_
I'll never forget where you're at
Don't let the days go by
Glycerine
I'm never alone
I'm alone all the time
Are you at one
Or do you lie
We live in a wheel
Where everyone steals
But when we rise it's like strawberry fields
_I treated you bad
You bruise my face
Couldn't love you more
You got a beautiful taste_
Don't let the days go by
Could have been easier on you
I couldn't change though I wanted to
Could have been easier by three
Our old friend fear and you and me
Glycerine (repeat)
Don't let the days go by
Glycerine
_I needed you more
When we wanted us less_
I could not kiss just regress
It might just be
Clear simple and plain
That's just fine
That's just one of my names
Don't let the days go by
Could've been easier on you
Glycerine


----------



## harraser

_*Motion Picture Soundtrack - Radiohead*_

Red wine and sleeping pills 
Help me get back to your arms 
Cheap sex and sad films 
Help me get back where I belong 

I think you're crazy, maybe 
I think you're crazy, maybe 

Stop sending letters 
Letters always get burned 
It's not like the movies 
They fed us on little white lies 

I think you're crazy, maybe 
I think you're crazy, maybe 

I will see you in the next life


----------



## bisKi

Watching "My Best Friend's Wedding"  

Amanda Marshall ~ I'll Be Okay

It's time to let you go
It's time to say goodbye 
There's no more excuses 
No more tears to cry 
There's been so many changes 
I was so confused 
All along you were the one 
All the time I never knew 

I want you to be happy 
You're my best friend 
But it's so hard to let you go now 
All that could have been 
I'll always have the memories 
She'll always have you 
Fate has a way of changing 
Just when you don't want it to 

Chorus 
Throw away the chains 
Let love fly away 
Till love comes again 
I'll be okay 

Life passes so quickly 
You gotta take the time 
Or you'll miss what really matters 
You'll miss all the signs 
I've spent my life searching 
For what was always there 
Sometimes it will be too late 
Sometimes it won't be fair 

Chorus 
Throw away the chains 
Let love fly away 
Till love comes again 
I'll be okay 
I won't give up 
I won't give in 
I can't recreate what just might have been 
I know that my heart will find love again 
Now is the time to begin 

Chorus 
Throw away the chains 
Let love fly away 
Till love comes again 
I'll be okay 
I'll be okay 
I'll be okay 
I can't hold on forever baby 
I can't hold on forever baby 
I can't hold on forever baby 
I'll be okay


----------



## L O V E L I F E

Somewhere over the rainbow
Way up high,
There's a land that I heard of
Once in a lullaby. 

Somewhere over the rainbow
Skies are blue,
And the dreams that you dare to dream
Really do come true.

Someday I'll wish upon a star
And wake up where the clouds are far
Behind me.

Where troubles melt like lemon drops
Away above the chimney tops
That's where you'll find me.

Somewhere over the rainbow
Bluebirds fly.

Birds fly over the rainbow.
Why then, oh why can't I?

If happy little bluebirds fly
Beyond the rainbow
Why, oh why can't I?

*Title:*  "Somewhere Over the Rainbow"

*Music:* Harold Arlen 

*Lyrics:* E.Y. Harburg


----------



## SnowFrog

*Just Like Jesse James*

Cher Lyrics
" Just Like Jesse James " 


You're struttin' into town like you're slingin' a gun 
Just a small town dude with a big city attitude 
Honey are ya lookin' for some trouble tonight 
Well all right

You think you're so bad, drive the women folk wild 
Shoot 'em all down with the flash of your pearly smile 
Honey but you met your match tonight 
Oh, that's right

You think you'll knock me off my feet 'til I'm flat on the floor 
'Til my heart is cryin' Indian and I'm beggin for more 
So come on baby 
Come on baby show me what that loaded gun is for

[CHORUS] 
If you can give it I can take it 
'Cause if this heart is gonna break it's gonna take a lot to break it I know tonight 
Somebody's gonna win the fight 
So if you're so tough 
Come on and prove it 
You heart is down for the count and you know you're gonna lose it 
Tonight you're gonna go down in flames 
Just like Jesse James

You're an outlaw lover and I'm after your hide 
Well you ain't so strong, won't be long 'til your hands are tied 
Tonight I'm gonna take you in dead or alive 
That's right

You break the laws of love in the name of desire 
Take ten steps back cause I'm ready baby 
Aim and fire 
Baby there's nowhere you gonna run tonight 
Ooh that's right

Well you've had your way with love but it's the end of the day 
Now a team of wild horses couldn't drag your heart away 
So come on baby 
Come on baby 
Come on baby you know there ain't nothing left to say

[CHORUS INSTRUMENTAL]

You think you'll knock me off my feet 'til I'm flat on the floor 
'Til my heart is cryin' Indian and I'm beggin for more 
So come on baby 
Come on baby, come on

[CHORUS]

Tonight you're gonna go down in flames 
Just like Jesse James 
Tonight you're gonna go down in flames 
Just like Jesse James

I'm gonna shoot you down Jesse James


----------



## mr_fluffy

*MC 900 foot Jesus - the city sleeps*

this is still my all time favourite song lyrically. it's like you're in the head of the arsonist as he's doing the deed. also, the tune and the rapping style are way cool. hadn't heard it for ages when it popped into my head today.

*MC 900 foot Jesus - the city sleeps*

_The City Sleeps

Stealin' down an alley on a cold dark night
I see a halo in the rain 'round a street light
I stop and look and listen to the sound
as the raindrops penetrate the silence all around

Alone, i gaze into the glistening street
The distant thunder
echoing my hearbeat
Urging me on to a secret goal
Away from the light from this lamp on a pole

So i turn
slip away into the rain
Drifting like a spirit through the shadows in the lane
Clutching the tools of my trade in my hand
an old box of matches and a gasoline can

Darkness envelops the scene like a shroud
A veil of emptiness hangs from the clouds
Filling up the cracks in this desolate place
Cradled by the night in an icy embrace


I move through the town like a ghost in the rain
A dim reflection in a dark windowpane
Blackness beckons from every side
Creeping all around like an incoming tide

A broken window in an empty house
I slip inside and begin to douse
The whole place with the fuel that will feed the fire
And push back the night, taking me higher

On out of the darkness
in a deafening roar
The match in my hand is the key to the door
A simple turn of the wrist will suffice
To open a passage to paradise

I pause
think about the past in the gloom
The smell of gasoline permeates the room
Everyone has a little secret he keeps
I light the fires while the city sleeps


The match makes a graceful arch to the floor
Time stands still as I turn for the door
Which explodes in a fireball and throws me to the street
I hit the ground running with the flames at my feet

Reaching for the night
which recoils from the fire
The raindrops hiss like a devilish choir
Dying in the flames with a terrible sound
Calling all the names of sleepers all around

But then in the arms of the night they lay
Their dreams
sprout wings and fly away
Out of their houses in a gathering flock
Swarming overhead as I hurry down the block

I make my escape with the greatest of ease
And safe in the darkness, i drop to my knees
A light in this window, my hand on the latch
I reach in my pocket
and pull out a match
_


----------



## MoeBro

I always thought I was stronger than this.
I thought I'd never get to the point where I would rationally consider the benefits of suicide.
You live and learn I guess:

*Blink 182 - Adam's Song*
I never thought I'd die alone
I laughed the loudest who'd have known?
I traced the cord back to the wall
No wonder it was never plugged in at all
I took my time, I hurried up
The choice was mine I didnt think enough
I'm too depressed to go on
You'll be sorry when Im gone
I never conquered, rarely came
16 just held such better days
Days when I still felt alive
We couldn't wait to get outside
The world was wide, too late to try
The tour was over, I'd survived
I couldn't wait til I got home
To pass the time in my room alone
I never thought I'd die alone
Another six months I'll be unknown
Give all my things to my friends
You'll never set foot in my room again
You'll close it off, board it up
Remember the time I spilled the cup
Of apple juice in the hall
Please tell mom this is not her fault
I never conquered, rarely came
Tomorrow just holds such better days
Days when I can still felt alive
When I can't wait to get outside
The world is wide, the time goes by
The tour is over, I've survived
I can't wait til I get home
To pass the time in my room alone


----------



## harraser

*Hourglass - At The Drive-In*

sucks me in, taking a ride
and i'm wishing for the satellite
grabbing vein pulling down on the radio
laughing at the face that's bending down

i'm all alone so far up here
and my oxygen's all gone

bend the metal
my glory box has failed
we're rocking in our reclining chairs
drive away that car
that brought us all this harm
those are the pieces of my story line

i'm all alone so far up here
and my oxygen's all gone

truly stressing realization
i wish i was an astronaut
eight hour bitterness all for whose sake
stain glass sunday school charades 


*For Now...We Toast - At The Drive-In*

it's hit or miss upon the gate walls
are the guards asleep, bayonet and all
are the search lights coming
we built this tunnel
we shovel with our hands

dig just a little bit, the camp is vast asleep
library laundromats
inside the dirty sheets
dig just a little bit

soup kitchen feeds
lines of stubble and marrow
a book of matches guides us home
do they have our scent, will we go home
we shovel with our hands

dig just a little bit, the camp is vast asleep
library laundromat
dig just a little big, the camp is vast asleep
library laundromat
live just a little bit
dakota fields will beg
meet you on the other side
dig just a little bit

they steamrolled past the lobby
did you trip on your shoelace untied
it's in the past...and now we toast.

dig just a little bit, the camp is vast asleep
live just a little bit
dakota fields will beg
meet you on the other side
winnepeg's a forest
where the search and seizure hid
wanted for the crime of the disease that you give
wanted for the crime of the disease that you give


----------



## MoeBro

*The Verve - The Drugs Don't Work*

All this talk of getting old
It's getting me down my love
Like a cat in a bag, waiting to drown
This time I'm comin' down

And I hope you're thinking of me
As you lay down on your side
Now the drugs don't work
They just make you worse
But I know I'll see your face again

Now the drugs don't work
They just make you worse
But I know I'll see your face again

But I know I'm on a losing streak
'Cause I passed down my old street
And if you wanna show, then just let me know
And I'll sing in your ear again

Now the drugs don't work
They just make you worse
But I know I'll see your face again

'Cause baby, ooh, if heaven calls, I'm coming, too
Just like you said, you leave my life, I'm better off dead

All this talk of getting old 
It's getting me down my love
Like a cat in a bag, waiting to drown
This time I'm comin' down

Now the drugs don't work
They just make you worse
But I know I'll see your face again

'Cause baby, ooh, if heaven calls, I'm coming, too
Just like you said, you leave my life, I'm better off dead

But if you wanna show, just let me know
And I'll sing in your ear again

Now the drugs don't work
They just make you worse
But I know I'll see your face again 

Yeah, I know I'll see your face again
Yeah, I know I'll see your face again
Yeah, I know I'll see your face again
Yeah, I know I'll see your face again


I'm never going down, I'm never coming down
No more, no more, no more, no more, no more
I'm never coming down, I'm never going down
No more, no more, no more, no more, no more
(Repeat and Fade Out)

Thanks plaz, good buddy 
Hope I can one day return the favour you extended to me


----------



## neverwas

Portishead...Cowboys

Did you sweep us far from your feet
Reset in stone this stark belief
Salted eyes and a sordid dye
Too many years

But don't despair this day, will be their damnedest day
Ooh, if you take these things from me

Did you feed us tales of deceit
Conceal the tongues who need to speak
Subtle lies and a soiled coin
The truth is sold, the deal is done

But don't despair this day, will be their damnedest day
Ooh, if you take these things from me

Undefied, no signs of regret
Your swollen pride assumes respect
Talons fly as a last disguise
But no return, the time has come

So don't despair this day, will be their damnedest day
Ooh, if you take these things from me
Ooh, if you take these things from me  




Portishead...Mourning Air

Did I see a moment with you
In a half lit world
I'm frightened to believe
But I must try
If I stumble if I fall
I'm reaching out in this mourning air, ohh

Have I got the strength to ask
Beyond the window
I feel this fear alone
Until we have
Total honesty
If I tremble or fall
I'm reaching out in this mourning air, ohh

Should I feel a moment with you
To softly whisper
I crave nothing else so much
Longing to reveal
Total honesty
I can feel your touch
I'm reaching out in this mourning air, ohh

I'm reaching out in this mourning air, ohh.


----------



## bisKi

*::* All Saints ~ _Pure Shores_ *::* 


I've crossed the deserts for miles
Swam water for time
Searching places to find
A piece of something to call mine (I'm comin', I'm comin')
A piece of something to call mine (I'm comin' comin' closer to you)

Ran along many moors
Walked through many doors
The place where I wanna be 
Is the place I can call mine (I'm comin', I'm comin')
Is the place I can call mine (I'm comin' comin' closer to you)

Chorus
I'm movin', I'm comin'
Can you hear what I hear?
It's calling you my dear out of reach
(Take me to my beach)
I can hear it calling you
I'm comin' not drowning, swimming closer to you

Never been here before
I'm intrigued, I'm unsure
I'm searching for more
I've got something that's all mine (got something that's all mine)
I've got something that's all mine (got something that's all mine)

Take me somewhere I can breathe
I've got so much to see
This is where I want to be
In a place I can call mine (call mine)
In a place I can call mine (call mine)

Chorus
I'm movin', I'm comin'
Can you hear what I hear?
It's calling you my dear out of reach
(Take me to my beach)
I can hear it calling you
I'm comin' not drowning, swimming closer to you

Movin, Comin', can you hear what I hear? (Hear it out of reach)
I hear it calling you 
Swimming closer to you

Many faces I have seen
Many places I have been
Walked the Deserts, swam the shores (Coming closer to you)
Many faces I have known
Many ways in which I've grown 
Movin closer on my own (Coming closer to you)

I'm Movin, I feel it
I'm Comin, Not drowning
I'm Movin, I feel it
I'm Comin, Not drowning

Chorus To Fade


----------



## harraser

for various reasons...

* Not If You Were The Last Junkie On Earth - The Dandy Warhols*

I never thought you'd be a junkie because heroin is so passe.
But today, If you think that I don't know about depression and emotional pain,
You're insane.
And you're a fool who hasn't paid attention to a word that I say.
In a way,
I can't help but feel responsible, I always knew that you were insane.
With your pain.
But I never thought you'd be a junkie because heroin is so passe.
Heroin is so passe.
Heroin is so passe.
So passe. 

Nowaday,
You never thought you'd get addicted, Just be cooler in an obvious way.
I could say,
Shouldn't you have got a couple piercings and decided maybe that you were gay.
In a way,
I can't help but feel responsible, I always knew that you were insane,
With your pain .
But I never thought you'd be a junkie because heroin is so passé.
Heroin is so passe.
Heroin is so passe. Ahh, ahh, ahh. Heroin is so passe.
Heroin is so passé. Heroin is so passe. Ahh, ahh, hey, hey.


----------



## neverwas

_for someone i left behind..._ 

The Whitlams - Fall For You

Broad horizon as i walk from your embrace 
What i feel is nothing but the taste of you 
I get buried in your mouth 
I fall in, i don't care if i can't climb out 

Look at the moon but i see only you 
Three days away, i'm a man in a caravan 
By the sea 
Waving at the old folks waving at me 

I'll fall for you 
When i get on and shake my pride 
I'll call on you 
We can do better than i am tonight 

Be strong and you'll get strength back 
Feed the fire and you'll get warmth back 

I'm walking the plank, edging out, see the drop 
If i take a new step will you follow or stop? 
I look back from the ocean beneath to your eyes 
Are we in it together now? 

If you've got any doubt i'll cast them out 
I feel you close around me, i'm living for two 
And why i'm laughing i'll remember for you


----------



## neverwas

_just because..._ 

Tupac Shakur (2Pac) - Changes

Come on come on
I see no changes wake up in the morning and I ask myself
is life worth living should I blast myself?
I'm tired of bein' poor & even worse I'm black
my stomach hurts so I'm lookin' for a purse to snatch
Cops give a damn about a negro
pull the trigger kill a nigga he's a hero
Give the crack to the kids who the hell cares
one less hungry mouth on the welfare
First ship 'em dope & let 'em deal the brothers
give 'em guns step back watch 'em kill each other
It's time to fight back that's what Huey said
2 shots in the dark now Huey's dead
I got love for my brother but we can never go nowhere
unless we share with each other
We gotta start makin' changes
learn to see me as a brother instead of 2 distant strangers
and that's how it's supposed to be
How can the Devil take a brother if he's close to me?
I'd love to go back to when we played as kids
but things changed, and that's the way it is

Come on come on
That's just the way it is
Things'll never be the same
That's just the way it is
aww yeah

I see no changes all I see is racist faces
misplaced hate makes disgrace to races
We under I wonder what it takes to make this
one better place, let's erase the wasted
Take the evil out the people they'll be acting right
'cause both black and white is smokin' crack tonight
and only time we chill is when we kill each other
it takes skill to be real, time to heal each other
And although it seems heaven sent
We ain't ready, to see a black President, uhh
It ain't a secret don't conceal the fact
the penitentiary's packed, and it's filled with blacks
But some things will never change
try to show another way but you stayin' in the dope game
Now tell me what's a mother to do
bein' real don't appeal to the brother in you
You gotta operate the easy way
"I made a G today" But you made it in a sleazy way
sellin' crack to the kid. " I gotta get paid,"
Well hey, well that's the way it is


We gotta make a change...
It's time for us as a people to start makin' some changes.
Let's change the way we eat, let's change the way we live
and let's change the way we treat each other.
You see the old way wasn't working so it's on us to do
what we gotta do, to survive.

And still I see no changes can't a brother get a little peace
It's war on the streets & the war in the Middle East
Instead of war on poverty they got a war on drugs
so the police can bother me
And I ain't never did a crime I ain't have to do
But now I'm back with the blacks givin' it back to you
Don't let 'em jack you up, back you up,
crack you up and pimp slap you up
You gotta learn to hold ya own
they get jealous when they see ya with ya mobile phone
But tell the cops they can't touch this
I don't trust this when they try to rush I bust this
That's the sound of my tool you say it ain't cool
my mama didn't raise no fool
And as long as I stay black I gotta stay strapped
& I never get to lay back
'Cause I always got to worry 'bout the pay backs
some buck that I roughed up way back
comin' back after all these years
rat-a-tat-tat-tat-tat that's the way it is uhh


----------



## MoeBro

*Don't Dream It's Over - Crowded House*

There is freedom within, there is freedom without
Try to catch the deluge in a paper cup
There's a battle ahead, many battles are lost
But you'll never see the end of the road
While you're traveling with me 

Hey now, hey now, don't dream it's over
Hey now, hey now, when the world comes in
They come, they come to build a wall between us
We know they won't win 

Now I'm towing my car, there's a hole in the roof
My possessions are causing me suspicion but there's no proof
In the paper today tales of war and of waste
But you turn right over to the T.V. page 

Hey now, hey now, don't dream it's over
Hey now, hey now, when the world comes in
They come, they come to build a wall between us
We know they won't win 

Now I'm walking again to the beat of a drum
And I'm counting the steps to the door of your heart
Only the shadows ahead barely clearing the roof
Get to know the feeling of liberation and relief 

Hey now, hey now, don't dream it's over
Hey now, hey now, when the world comes in
They come, they come to build a wall between us
We know they won't win


----------



## harraser

*BEESTUNG - POLLYANNA*

I couldn't help but notice
The resons you gave before you left
They seemed all out of focus
A stammering attempt to cause a death
Blood red lips were beestung

I couldn't help but notice
You'd talk behind your hands and play it down
Their time ran out in August
Inebriated groupings on the ground

Blood red lips were beestung
Cleavage set to burst
Kiss with mouths half open
Don't think that you're the first

Drunk just past concussion
Their judgement was so blurred it seemed ok
The subject of discussion
It was going to end up like this anyway

With a screen come siren
Cleavage set to burst
Kiss with mouths half open
Smother her with lust

Blood red lips were beestung
Cleavage set to burst
Silken skin was scented
Don't think that you're the first

Couldn't help but notice
The reasons before you left


----------



## kytnism

*Fiona Apple- Sleep to Dream*

right now im alone in my room on my bed feeling very melloncollie, deep in thought, independant and juxtapose...This song is very fitting for my mood...

I tell you how I feel, but you don't care 
I say tell me the truth, but you don't dare 
You say love is a hell you cannot bear 
And I say gimme mine back and then go there - for all I care 

I got my feet on the ground and I don't go to sleep to dream 
You got your head in the clouds and you're not at all what you seem 
This mind, this body, and this voice cannot be stifled by your deviant ways 
So don't forget what I told you, don't come around, I got my own hell to raise 

I have never been so insulted in all my life 
I could swallow the seas to wash down all this pride 
First you run like a fool just to be at my side 
And now you run like a fool, but you just run to hide, and I can't abide 

I got my feet on the ground and I don't go to sleep to dream 
You got your head in the clouds and you're not at all what you seem 
This mind, this body, and this voice cannot be stifled by your deviant ways 
So don't forget what I told you, don't come around, I got my own hell to raise 

Don't make it a big deal, don't be so sensitive 
We're not playing a game anymore; you don't have to be so defensive 
Don't you plead me your case, don't bother to explain 
Don't even show me your face, 'cuz it's a crying shame 
Just go back to the rock from under which you came 
Take the sorrow you gave and all the stakes you claim - 
And don't forget the blame 

I got my feet on the ground, and I don't go to sleep to dream 
You got your head in the clouds and you're not at all what you seem 
This mind, this body, and this voice cannot be stifled by your deviant ways 
So don't forget what I told you, don't come around, I got my own hell to raise


----------



## bisKi

*Sting ~ Fields of Gold*

This is one of Sting's best songs - been a favourite for ages. 

You'll remember me when the west wind moves
 Upon the fields of barley
 You'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
 As we walk in fields of gold
 So she took her love for to gaze awhile
 Upon the fields of barley
 In his arms she fell as her hair came down
 Among the fields of gold

 Will you stay with me, will you be my love
 Among the fields of barley?
 We'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
 As we lie in fields of gold
 See the west wind move like a lover so
 Upon the fields of barley
 Feel her body rise when you kiss her mouth
 Among the fields of gold

*I never made promises lightly
 And there have been some that I've broken
 But I swear in the days still left
 We'll walk in fields of gold*
 We'll walk in fields of gold

 Many years have passed since those summer days
 Among the fields of barley
 See the children run as the sun goes down
 Among the fields of gold
 You'll remember me when the west wind moves
 Upon the fields of barley
 You can tell the sun in his jealous sky
 When we walked in fields of gold
 When we walked in fields of gold
 When we walked in fields of gold

 and


----------



## mr_fluffy

it's been done before in fave lyrics threads, but still pertinent to me and how i feel today, so here's an umpteenth encore.

*Lamb - Gorecki


If I should die this very moment
I wouldn't fear
For I've never known completeness
Like being here
Wrapped in the warmth of you
Loving every breath of you
Still in my heart this moment
Or it might burst
Could we stay right here
Until the end of time until the earth stops turning
Wanna love you until the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for

All this time I've loved you
And never known your face
All this time I've missed you
And searched this human race
Here is true peace
Here my heart knows calm
Safe in your soul
Bathed in your sighs
Wanna stay right here
Until the end of time
'Til the earth stops turning
Gonna love you until the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for

The one I've waited for

All I've known
All I've done
All I've felt was leading to this
All I've known
All I've done
All I've felt was leading to this
Wanna stay right here
'Til the end of time 'till the earth stops turning
I'm gonna love you till the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for
The one I've waited for
The one I've waited for

Wanna stay right here
'Til the end of time 'till the earth stops turning
I'm gonna love you till the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for
The one I've waited for
The one I've waited for*


----------



## MoeBro

*Peter Gabriel - "Don't Give Up"*

In this proud land we grew up strong
We were wanted all along
I was taught to fight, taught to win
I never thought I could fail

No fight left or so it seems
I am a man whose dreams have all deserted
I've changed my face, I've changed my name
But no one wants you when you lose

Don't give up
'Cos you have friends
Don't give up
You're not beaten yet
Don't give up
I know you can make it good

Though I saw it all around
Never thought I could be affected
Thought that we'd be the last to go
It is so strange the way things turn

Drove the night toward my home
The place that I was born, on the lakeside
As daylight broke, I saw the earth
The trees had burned down to the ground

Don't give up
You still have us
Don't give up
We don't need much of anything
Don't give up
'Cause somewhere there's a place
Where we belong

Rest your head
You worry too much
It's going to be alright
When times get rough
You can fall back on us
Don't give up
Please don't give up

'Got to walk out of here
I can't take anymore
Going to stand on that bridge
Keep my eyes down below
Whatever may come
And whatever may go
That river's flowing
That river's flowing

Moved on to another town
Tried hard to settle down
For every job, so many men
So many men no-one needs

Don't give up
'cause you have friends
Don't give up
You still have us
Don't give up now
We're proud of who you are
Don't give up
You know it's never been easy
Don't give up
'cause I believe there's the a place
There's a place where we belong


----------



## spinkle

*Whatever - Husker Du (Zen Arcade, 1984)*

he lives in his imagination with those friend of his very own
he doesn't get along with the outside world he'd rather be alone
sometimes, when it's late at night he starts to wonder why 
(the plans he made can never happen, so all he does is cry)

his parents they can't understand why their son he turned out wrong
he runs away from all the pain and forget them when he's gone
he'd rather be all by himself because his plans they seems the best
he finally gets the nerve one day and now life becomes a test

whatever you want
whatever you do
wherever you go
whatever you say

mom & dad, i'm sorry
mom & dad, don't worry
i'm not the son you wanted
but what could you expect?
i've made my world of happiness to combat your neglect.


----------



## Raz

I know people think the Rocky Horror Picture Show is silly, but these two tracks are near the end and they really put a melancholy perspective on the whole thing....I think of them every now and then when I'm sad an' blue... 8) 

*GOING HOME*
On the day I went away
_Goodbye_
Was all I had to say
_Now I_
I want to come again and stay
_Oh my_
Smile, and that will mean I may

'Cause I've seen blue skies
Through the tears
In my eyes
And I realize...
I'm going home
_I'm going home_

Everywhere, it's been the same
_Feeling_
Like I'm outside in the rain
_Wheeling_
Free to try and find a game
_Dealing_
Cards for sorrow
Cards for pain

'Cause I've seen blue skies
Through the tears
In my eyes
And I realize...
I'm going home

_I'm going home
I'm going home
I'm going home_


*SUPER HEROES*
I've done a lot
God knows I've tried
To find the truth
I've even lied
But all I know
Is down inside I'm
Bleeding
And super heroes
Come to feast
To taste the flesh
Not yet deceased
And all I know
Is still the beast is
Feeding
And crawling on the planet's face
Some insects called the human race
Lost in time, and lost in space
And meaning...

--Raz--


----------



## AmorRoark

*Incubus- I Miss You*
To see you when I wake up
Is a gift I didn´t think could be real.
To know that you feel the same as I do
is a three-fold, utopian dream.
You do something to me that I can´t explain.
so would I be out of line if i said,
I miss you

I see your picture,
I smell your skin on the empty
pillow next to mine.
You have only been gone 3 days,
but already I´m wasting away.
I know I´ll see you again
whether far or soon.
But I need you to know that I care.
I miss you.


----------



## Furnace

*Radiohead - where i end and you begin*

there’s a gap in between
there’s a gap where we meet
where i end and you begin
*and i'm sorry for us
the dinosaurs roam the earth
the sky turns green
where i end and you begin*
i am up in the clouds
i am up in the clouds
and i can't and i can't come down
i can watch and cant take part
where i end and where you start
where you, you left me alone
you left me alone
x'll mark the place
like the parting of the waves
like a house falling in the sea
in the sea
i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive 
there’ll be no more lies 
there’ll be no more lies 
there’ll be no more lies 
there’ll be no more lies 
i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive
there’ll be no more lies 
there’ll be no more lies 
there’ll be no more lies 
there’ll be no more lies
i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive
there are no more lies
there are no more lies
there are no more lies
there are no more lies
i will eat you alive 
i will eat you alive
i will eat you alive

*Radiohead - I will*

i will
lay me down
in a bunker
underground
*i won’t let this happen to my children
meet the real world coming out of your shell*
with white elephants
sitting ducks
i will
rise up
little babies eyes eyes eyes eyes
little babies eyes eyes eyes eyes
little babies eyes eyes eyes eyes
little babies eyes eyes eyes


----------



## bisKi

I think this has been QB's lyrics that appealed in another version, but it appealed to me even more so today 

Leonardo's bride ~ _Even When I'm Sleeping_

Don't be confused by my apparent lack of ceremony, 
my mind is clear,
I may be low or miles high off in the distance, 
I want you near.
I love you, even when I'm sleeping,
When I close my eyes, you're everywhere.

And if they take me flying on the magic carpet, see my wave,
If our communication fails, I'll reconnect it, I want to rave.
I love you, even when I'm sleeping,
When I close my eyes, you're everywhere.

No matter where the road is leading us, remember, 
don't be afraid,
We have a continent that sometimes comes between us, 
that's okay.
I love you, even when I'm sleeping,
When I close my eyes, you're everywhere.
When I close my eyes, you're everywhere.
Ooh, don't be afraid, don't be afraid...


----------



## harraser

*TUNDRA/DESERT - MODEST MOUSE*

Every sick, fickle fucker
Childhood's what makes ya
Till they treat ya like tundra
Weigh those opinions
More like air than lead
Every planned occupation
Surefire disappointment up ahead
Till they treat ya like desert
See mirages of friendship, face turns read
Here's the soon to be anchor
Build bridges to nothing, you'll get nowhere
Every governor's mother knows
That their bread is buttered by Sam
And what about science?
they find proof and let you make your own decisions
Every childstar wonders 
If they have a future up ahead
Every kindhearted banker
I don't think there is one
Every winning opinion
Stand on platforms in water
Filling jars full of silence you'll get nowhere


----------



## alasdairm

*The Bitterest Pill* by *The Jam*

In your white lace and your wedding bells
You look the picture of contented new wealth
But from the on-looking fool who believed your lies
I wish this grave would open up and swallow me alive
For the bitterest pill is hard to swallow
The love I gave hangs in sad coloured, mocking shadows

When the wheel of fortune broke, you fell to me
Out of grey skies to change my misery
The vacant spot, your beating heart took its place
But now I watch smoke leave my lips and fill an empty room

For the bitterest pill is hard to swallow
The love I gave hangs in sad coloured, mocking shadows

The bitterest pill is mine to take
If I took if for a hundred years, I couldn't feel any more hate

Now autumn's breeze blows summer's leaves through my life
Twisted and broken dawn, no days with sunlight
The dying spark, you left your mark on me
The promise of your kiss, but with someone else

For the bitterest pill is mine to swallow
The love I gave hangs in sad coloured, mocking shadows

The bitterest pill is mine to take
If I took if for a hundred years, I couldn't feel anymore ill!

alasdair


----------



## MoeBro

*Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill*

Climbing up on Solsbury Hill
I could see the city light
Wind was blowing, time stood still
Eagle flew out of the night
She was something to observe
Came in close, I heard a voice
Standing stretching every nerve
Had to listen had no choice
I did not believe the information
(I) just had to trust imagination
My heart going boom boom boom
"Son," she said "Grab your things,
I've come to take you home."

To keepin' silence I resigned
My friends would think I was a nut
Turning water into wine
Open doors would soon be shut
So I went from day to day
Tho' my life was in a rut
"Till I thought of what I'd say
Which connection I should cut
I was feeling part of the scenery
I walked right out of the machinery
My heart going boom boom boom
"Hey" she said "Grab your things
I've come to take you home."

When illusion spin her net
I'm never where I want to be
And liberty she'd pirouette
When I think that I am free
Watched by empty silhouettes
Who close their eyes but still can see
No one taught them etiquette
I will show another me
Today I don't need a replacement
I'll tell them what the smile on my face meant
My heart going boom boom boom
"Hey" I said "You can keep my things,
they've come to take me home."


----------



## mr_fluffy

*chef - no substitute*

was at a friends place the other night, and he put on the south park chef aid album. when i listened to this song, and the lyrics, and it reminded me of my own 'kathie lee' . so i had to post the lyrics as a bit of a 'what we can look forward to' . plus, isaak hayes voice and chef's body are probably the sexiest combination ever .

*Chef - no substitute

You know Kathie Lee, you are a very special woman.

I don't mean special in a Mary Tyler-Moore way... Or an extra-value

meal at Happy Burger way... no, I mean SPECIAL... Like...

The song of the hummingbird as it gets ready to find that female

hummingbird, and -- make sweet love to it -- all night long.

Just two hummingbirds moaning' and groanin' and letting theirbodies

caress and touch each other in ecstasy... Slowly, the male

hummingbird gets behind the female hummingbird, and easeshis way into her golden

valley, gliding gently in and out, in and out, ooh, in and out.

Two hummingbirds doin' it doggy style allnight long. Until finally the male hummingbird

screams with passion and lets his little humming gravy fly all over the nest. And it

makes me wanna... it makes me wanna sing this special song for you, yeah, baby, yeah mama.

Ooh Kathie Lee, you're such a special woman to me,

How I'd love to lay you down

And lick every inch of your body

With my tongue

Kathie Lee, you're my sexual fantasy

How 'bout you and me?

Get it together and make sweet love...

'Cause nobody can take your place

No way they can match your face,

No, you got it goin' on in a way so clear

I just wanna buy you a beer

I thought maybe tonight at seven thirty or seven, I could come by and

Pick you up in my car
(No substitute) No substitute for you

(No substitute)

No baby there's (no substitute) for your girl

(No substitute) for you now

I know you love my body so much

It's something you can't help but touch, ooh

I might let you if you promise to be gentle,

Now I'm gettin' all sentimental

Maybe tonight after pickin' you up in my car we can park down over by the gas

station that closed two weeks ago and make love in the back seat and...

Drop you off at home

(No substitute) No substitute for you

(No substitute) No baby there's

(No substitute) Come on baby say it

(No substitute) For you now

Now you remember our two hummingbirds. Well after their night of passion, the male hummingbird

couldn't sleep or eat. All he could think about was that incredible night when

things were flyin' all over the place and beaks were where they should be. So he put his beak

lips together and whistled a song.

Calling that female hummingbird back for another night of fire. Just like I'm

calling out for you, baby. Hey, get your ass over here for some good lovin'.

There's only one word that can describe you,

You're a flippityfloppityhootchymamawoowoo

You've got everything I ever wanted

My metaphor's all been exhausted

So what say you and I forget about this singin' and songin' and act like a couple

of hummingbirds ourselves...
And get down to some business
(No substitute) No substitute for you
(No, no, no substitute)
No baby there's (no substitute) for you girl
(No substitute) for you girl (no substitute)
For you (no, no, no, no, no, no substitute)
For you girl

Ladies and gentlemen, the Fabulous Chefettes

(No) no (no) subs (subs) sti (tute) for (you)
Ba (by) no (no) no no no (no) for you yeah,
(No substitute) for you Kathie Lee, yeah
*


----------



## killarava2day

Moebro- i LOVE that song!

*************************************************
Corner of the Earth- Jamiroquai
*************************************************
Little darlin' don't you see the sun is shining
Just for you, only today
If you hurry you can get a ray on you, come with me, just to play
Like every humming bird and bumblebee
Every sunflower, cloud and every tree
I feel so much a part of this
Nature's got me high and it's beautiful
I'm with this deep eternal universe
From death until rebirth

This corner of the earth is like me in many ways
I can sit for hours here and watch the emerald feathers play
On the face of it I'm blessed
When the sunlight comes for free
I know this corner of the earth it smiles at me
So inspired of that there's nothing left to do or say
Think I'll dream, 'til the stars shine

The wind it whispers and the clouds don't seem to care
And I know inside, that it's all mine
It's the chorus of the breakin' dawn
The mist that comes before the sun is born
To a hazy afternoon in May
Nature's got me high and it's so beautiful
I'm with this deep eternal universe from death until rebirth

You know that this corner of the earth is like me in many ways
I can sit for hours here and watch the emerald feathers play
On the face of it I'm blessed
When the sunlight comes for free
I know this corner of the earth it smiles at me
I know this corner of the earth it smiles at me
I know this corner of the earth it smiles at me
I know this corner of the earth it smiles at me
I know this corner of the earth it smiles at me

This corner of the earth, is like me in many ways
I can sit for hours here and watch the emerald feathers play
On the face of it I'm blessed
When the sunlight comes for free
I know this corner of the earth it smiles at me


----------



## MoeBro

*Play God - Spineshank*

Trying to understand 
How someone like you can still sleep at night 
Or are you too busy playing god 
To fuckers that are chewing at your lies 
Another loser born? 

Fed on my fragile mind 
Still I stood up on my broken knees 
'Cause everything that you took 
Gave me immunity to your disease 
Another life is torn? 

I won't hear, I won't see 
I will never be a part of your cause 
'Cause I'm alive and I still breathe 
And your just a fucking waste of 

Time, what you tried to offer me 
Was it really worth it? 
Sew up this hole inside of me 
'Cause you'll never take it 

I don't fear what you are 
Because you're only dangerous to what is weak 
Clinging to the stories you create 
You make a living off of souls that bleed 
Another dotted line 

I won't hear, I won't see 
I will never be a part of your cause 
'Cause I'm alive and I still breathe 
And your just a fucking waste of 

Time, what you tried to offer me 
Was it really worth it? 
Sew up this hole inside of me 
'Cause you'll never take it 

I'm becoming of nothing 
This is what you started 

Time, what you tried to offer me 
Was it really worth it? 
Sew up this hole inside of me 
'Cause you'll never take it 

Never take it


----------



## bisKi

BT ~ Dreaming 


No words, no talk.
We'll go dreaming

No pain, no hurt.
We'll go dreaming

Walk with me,
The future's at hand.
Here with us,
Here where you stand.
We both know the power of pain,
We get back up and start it again.
With new hope, no place for tears,
Leave behind those frozen years.
Come with me and the dream.

We don't know how it can be,
Searching out dignity.
Nothing can be as savage as love,
One taste is never enough.
With new hope, no place for tears.
Catch my hand and come with me.
Close your eyes and dream.

No words, no talk.
We'll go dreaming
No pain, no hurt.
We'll go dreaming
No words, no talk.
We'll go dreaming
No pain, no hurt.
We'll go dreaming

Walk with me,
The future's at hand.
Here with us,
Here where we stand.
We both know the power of pain,
We get back up and start it again.
With new hope, no place for tears,
Leave behind those frozen years.
Come with me and the dream.

We don't know how it can be,
Searching out dignity.
Nothing can be as savage as love,
One taste is never enough.
With new hope, no place for tears.
Catch my hand and come with me.
Close your eyes and dream.

No words, no talk.
We'll go dreaming
No pain, no hurt.
We'll go dreaming
No words, no talk.
We'll go dreaming
No pain, no hurt.
We'll go dreaming
(repeat)

We'll go dreaming.
We'll go dreaming.
We'll go dreaming.
We'll go dreaming.
We'll go dreaming.
We'll go dreaming.
We'll go dreaming.
We'll go dreaming.
We'll go dreaming.

Catch my hand and come with me.
Close your eyes and dream.

No words, no talk.
We'll go dreaming
No pain, no hurt.
We'll go dreaming
(repeat out


----------



## onetwothreefour

bisKi_b said:
			
		

> *I think this has been QB's lyrics that appealed in another version, but it appealed to me even more so today
> 
> Leonardo's bride ~ Even When I'm Sleeping*



i just listened to that, it's beautiful.

for me, today: *jebediah* - _harpoon_ is reflecting my current outlook on humanity...

This will take some explaining but I think you will agree 
There is no use pretending that there's hope for you and me 

Chorus: 
And I love her, but do you think she can see 
When I tell her, it's the end for you and me 
It was over, ever since you went and shot me 
Like a harpoon 
Like a harpoon 
Like a harpoon in my heart.... 
Like a harpoon 
Like a harpoon in my heart 

Yeah 
*I can handle the fighting, it's the affection I can't stand 
And I don't mind us talking, just don't try and touch my hand*

Chorus 

When you left I didn't want you back 
But now your gone so won't you come right back 
Come right back x 5 

Why does it hurt 
Simple matters don't seem worth 
We're the same but it's not happening again 

Chorus

and *pearl jam* - _black_
Hey ooh.
Sheets of empty canvas.
Untouched sheets of clay were laid spread out before me as her body once did.
All five horizons revolved around her soul. As the earth to the sun.
Now the air I tasted and breathed has taken a turn.
Ooh, and all I taught her was everything.
Ooh, I know she gave me all that she wore.

And now my bitter hands shade beneath the clouds of what was everything.
All the pictures have all been washed in black. Tattooed every day.

I take a walk outside. I'm surrounded by some kids at play.
Oh, I can feel their laughter. Oh, so why do I sear?
Ooh, and twisted thoughts that spin around my head.
I'm spinning. Oh, I'm spinning.
*How quick the sun can drop away.*

And now my bitter hands cradle broken glass of what was everything.
All the pictures have all been washed in black. Tattooed everything.
All the love gone bad turned my world to black.
Tattooed all I see. All that I am. All I'll be. Yeah.

Uh huh... Uh huh... Ooh.
I know someday you'll have a beautiful life.
I know you'll be a star in somebody else's sky but why, why, why can't it be, oh, can't it be mine?
Oh... Ohh yeah oh.
Do do do do do do do (x20 total) Yeah... Yeah...
Hi. (x6)
Yeah. (x3)


----------



## amber ::

red by okkervil river. this song makes me cry sometimes.

Red is my favorite color, red like your mother’s eyes after awhile of crying about how you don’t love her. She says “I know I don’t deserve supervised sight of her, but each day becomes a blur without my daughter.” Fall is my favorite season, like falling to reasoning why you crashed from on high. She says “Why is my life so uneven, and what have I done right but given you your life if after I led you on into that bar room?” “Yes” is my favorite answer. I took a dancer home, she felt so alone. We stayed up all night in the kitchen doing my dishes, on and on until the dawn. She said “I know it’s easy to have me, but I have seen some things that I can’t even tell to my family pictures,” and “I’m full of fictions and fucking addictions” and “I miss my mother.” She’ll never know I could never forget her. If I could write her a letter, I’d try with every line to say “She still remembers your touch. And I know that it’s not much, but you still haven’t lost her.”


----------



## harraser

two from *Blinker The Star* that ive been feeling lately...

*There's Nowhere You Can Hide*

You called me out, and just this once
I'll keep within the circle that's drawn
Now I see you must be right
The candle's out but now we must try

I swear I'm alright
No pills at night, no depserate afternoons
Don't save me anymore
I'll stand here till I die
Believe me one more time

I know you've seen the other side
The go-getters, they just look so bright
Check my eyes, I look alright, you must believe
For once it's true
I've never felt so sure before

I swear I'm alright
No pills at night, no desperate afternoons
Don't save me anymore
I'll stand here till I die
There's nowhere you can hide
Believe me one more time


*Right Kind of Girl*

I want to ride with the sunroof down
I want to ride till the sun goes down
I want to drive to the secret hideout
Because I'm the right kind of girl for you
We can forget what we learned at school
There is no right for persistent fools
And if we keep on driving backwards
You'll see there's noo good and/or bad, my friend

Down this golden road
There is something that I must unload
I'm not a schoolgirl
I am just a Siamese cat with wings

And I hope that you understand
That I once was a boy or a man
And it's too late to change the course of history
But I would like to see you again

Down this golden road
There is something that I must unload
I'm not a schoolgirl
I am just a Siamese cat with wings
And I say things I don't mean
Like there's still a shred of truth to be seen
I'm feeling so high, but I'll take you home if you think that I...

Said too much, much too soon
But I'd really like to see you again


----------



## punch e punch

"Should never have left the crystal lake 
for parties full of folks who flake, 
Italian leather winter games 
retired by the duraflames. 
The crystal lake, it only laughs, 
it knows you're just a modern man, 
it's shining like the chandelier, 
shining somwhere far away from here. 
I've gotta get outta here 
and find my way again. 
I've lost my way again.

"Should never have left the crystal lake 
for areas where trees are fake, 
and dogs are dead with broken hearts 
collapsing by the coffee carts. 
The crystal lake, it only laughs, 
it knows you're just a modern man, 
it's shining like the chandelier, 
shining somwhere far away from here. 
I've gotta get outta here 
and find my way again.
I've lost my way again." 

'The Crystal Lake' by Grandaddy


----------



## harraser

*Subterranean Homesick Alien - Radiohead*

The breath of the morning I keep forgetting the smell of the warm summer air
I live in a town where you can't smell a thing
You watch your feet for cracks in the pavement
Up above aliens hover making home movies for the folks back home
Of all these weird creatures who lock up their spirits
Drill holes in themselves and live for their secrets

They're all uptight, uptight, uptight, uptight

I wish that they'd swoop down in the country lane late at night when I'm driving 
Take me onboard their beautiful ship *show me the weird world as I'd love to see it
I'd tell all my friends but they'd never believe me
They'd think that I'd finally lost it completely 
I'd show them the stars and the meaning of life they'd shut me away
But I'll be all right, all right
I'm all right, all right

I'm just uptight, uptight, uptight, uptight*


----------



## neverwas

* No Aphrodisiac. The Whitlams. Eternal Nightcap *

A letter to you on a cassette
'Cause we don't write anymore
Gotta make it up quickly
There's people asleep on the second floor
* There's no aphrodisiac like loneliness
Truth beauty and a picture of you *
You'll be walking your dog in a few hours
I'll be asleep in my brother's house
You're a thousand miles away
With food between your teeth
Come up for summer I've got a place near the beach
There's room for your dog
There's no aphrodisiac like loneliness
Truth beauty and a picture of you
There's no aphrodisiac like loneliness
Youth truth beauty fame boredom and a bottle of pills
* There's no aphrodisiac like loneliness
You shouldn't leave me alone *
There's no aphrodisiac like loneliness
Bare feet like a tom-boy and a crooked smile
Truth youth beauty fame boredom red hair no hair innocence
Saturday and a picture of you
A letter to you on a cassette
You shouldn't leave me alone
Forty shaved sexy wants to do it all day
With a gun-totin' trigger-happy tranny named Kinky Rene
Tired teacher twenty-eight seeks regular meetings for masculine muscular nappy-clad brutal breeding
While his wife rough-wrestles with a puppy all aquiver
on a wine-soaked strobe-lit Asiatic hall of mirrors and a dash of loneliness
There's no aphrodisiac quite like it
Truth youth beauty fame boredom red hair no hair innocence impunity and a picture of you
I got a video set-up me love you short time she pay me suck his finger with some fine wine 

* Eminem. Lose Yourself *

Look, if you had one shot, one opportunity
To seize everything you ever wanted-One moment
Would you capture it or just let it slip? 

His palms are sweaty, knees weak, arms are heavy 
There's vomit on his sweater already, mom's spaghetti
He's nervous, but on the surface he looks calm and ready 
To drop bombs, but he keeps on forgettin 
What he wrote down, the whole crowd goes so loud 
He opens his mouth, but the words won't come out
He's chokin, how everybody's jokin now
The clock's run out, time's up over, bloah!
Snap back to reality, Oh there goes gravity
Oh, there goes Rabbit, he choked
He's so mad, but he won't give up that
Is he? No
He won't have it , he knows his whole back city's ropes
It don't matter, he's dope
He knows that, but he's broke
He's so stacked that he knows 
When he goes back to his mobile home, that's when it's
Back to the lab again yo
This whole rap shit 
He better go capture this moment and hope it don't pass him


* You better lose yourself in the music, the moment 
You own it, you better never let it go 
You only get one shot, do not miss your chance to blow 
This opportunity comes once in a lifetime yo * 

The soul's escaping, through this hole that it's gaping
This world is mine for the taking
Make me king, as we move toward a, new world order 
A normal life is borin, but superstardom's close to post mortar
It only grows harder, only grows hotter 
He blows us all over these hoes is all on him
Coast to coast shows, he's know as the globetrotter
Lonely roads, God only knows
He's grown farther from home, he's no father
He goes home and barely knows his own daughter
But hold your nose cuz here goes the cold water 
His bosses don't want him no mo, he's cold product 
They moved on to the next schmoe who flows
He nose dove and sold nada
So the soap opera is told and unfolds
I suppose it's old potna, but the beat goes on
Da da dum da dum da da

No more games, I'ma change what you call rage 
Tear this mothafuckin roof off like 2 dogs caged 
I was playin in the beginnin, the mood all changed 
I been chewed up and spit out and booed off stage 
But I kept rhymin and stepwritin the next cypher 
Best believe somebody's payin the pied piper
All the pain inside amplified by the fact 
That I can't get by with my 9 to 5 
And I can't provide the right type of life for my family 
Cuz man, these goddam food stamps don't buy diapers 
And it's no movie, there's no Mekhi Phifer, this is my life 
And these times are so hard and it's getting even harder 
Tryin to feed and water my seed, plus 
See dishonor caught up bein a father and a prima donna 
Baby mama drama's screamin on and 
Too much for me to wanna 
Stay in one spot, another jam or not 
Has gotten me to the point, I'm like a snail 
I've got to formulate a plot fore I end up in jail or shot 
Success is my only mothafuckin option, failure's not 
Mom, I love you, but this trail has got to go 
I cannot grow old in Salem's lot 
So here I go is my shot.
Feet fail me not cuz maybe the only opportunity that I got

You can do anything you set your mind to, man 

_...yes its eminem but i sat down and watched 8Mile the other day and actaully liked the movie.im not a big fan of this style of music but some of his lyrics even though hard to understand sometimes are really well said when u read through em..._


----------



## lilnellierox

hum...i hate it too...

morning's grey ignites a twisted mess of foriegn shapes and sound's..i wish the ceiling was the ground..i'll send you flowers made of silent tiny pieces of the sun to help me make up for this one.. while you send me tidal waves of love when you're alone.. and i can't remember what you do.. to send the signal back to heaven sounding blue.. to bring me faithful back to you.


----------



## harraser

*No Quarter - TOOL VERSION*

Lock the door, kill the light.
No one's coming home tonight.
The sun beats down and don't you know?
All our lives are growing cold, oh...
They bring news that must get through.
To build a dream for me and you, oh.

Locked in a place where no one goes.

They ask no quarter
They have no quarter.

Lock the door, kill the light
No one's coming home tonight

It's getting colder (7x)
Locked in a place where no one goes.

Lock the door, kill the light
No one's coming home tonight

They bring news that must get through.
Dying peace in me and you

Locked in a place where no one goes.

We have no quarter
We have no quarter
We ask no quarter


----------



## MoeBro

*Smashing Pumpkins - Lily (My One and Only)*
Lily, my one and only
I can hardly wait till I see her
Silly, I know I'm silly
Cause I'm hanging in this tree
In the hopes that she will catch a glimpse of me
And thru her window shade
I watch her shadow move
I wonder if she.......?
Lily, my one and only
Love is in my heart and in your eyes
Will she or won't she want him
No one knows for sure
But an officer is knocking at my door
And thru her window shade
I watch her shadow move
I wonder if she could only see me?
And when I'm with her I feel fine
If I could kiss her I wouldn't mind the time it took to find
My lily, my one and only
I can hardly wait till I see her
Oh lily, I know you love me
Cause as they're draggin me away
I swear I saw her raise her hand and wave (goodbye)

_after chucking everything on my pc on my playlist I've come accross some gems. Heres number 1_


----------



## bisKi

*Björk ~ Like Someone In Love*

Lately I find myself out gazing at stars 
Hearing guitars like someone in love 
Sometimes the things I do astound me 
Mostly whenever you're around me 

Lately I seem to walk as though I have wings 
And to sing like someone in love 
Each time I look at you I'm light as a cloud 
And feeling like someone in love. 
Sometimes the things I do astound me 
Mostly whenever you're around me. 

Lately I seem to walk as though I have wings 
Run into things like someone in love 
Each time I look at you I'm light as a cloud 
And feeling like someone in love 
Like someone in love, Like someone in love


----------



## MoeBro

Gem Number 2 - never did I bother to hear the lyrics to this one 

*40 Below - Spineshank*
Well it can be only a mistake
Excluding all that seems to be before
Recollecting minds that intake
When I contemplate it gets sore
Prosecution by the minds that make me feel
Have only made me commit that crime
It's been said that it's better to hate than steal
Still we all do time, still we all do time

*Sold, no I don't belong to myself
Sold
Well you fucking can't believe
Everyday I run to this place I feel
It's still taking over me*

You don't have to sell

If I sold you my life the way it was
Cause that's all he does, he tries to make a sale
Would you speak to me, an excuse to fail
An excuse to fail, it's still sore
Everything couldn't be happening to make me right
Cause my soul has already gone sour
Explain the vision that you still call mine
Now we all do time, now we all do time

*Sold, no I don't belong to myself
Sold
Well you fucking can't believe
Everyday I run to this place I feel
It's still taking over me*

Crawling, crawling...
You come crawling

*Sold, no I don't belong to myself
Sold
Well you fucking can't believe
Everyday I run to this place I feel
It's still taking over me*


----------



## apollo

Neil Young - Oh, Lonesome me. 

Everybody's going out and having fun 
I'm a fool for staying home and having none. 
I can't get over how she set me free. Oh, lonesome me.

There must be some way that I can lose these lonesome blues 
Forget about my past and find someone new 
I've thought of everything from A to Z Oh, lonesome me.

I'll bet she's not like me. 
She's out and fancy free, 
Flirting with the boys with all her charms 
But I still love her so, 
And brother don't you know 
I'd welcome her right back here in my arms.

------

It's funny to think that no matter the situation, someone has been there before. Important to remember that it doesn't invalidate your feelings. 

This sums up my life right now. I can't express my feelings with my own words, but that's only due to the half empty bottle of whiskey who I've just declared my new significant other.


----------



## cherub

STILL I CAN`T BE STILL 
BY Idina Menzel


Well I don`t believe in god 
But she talks to me all the time 
And I banish my mother 
But she holds me when I cry 
And I have been unfaithful but 
With me he`ll spend the rest of his life 
Yes I have been forgiven 
By all whom I`ve betrayed and loved 
And I have everything I want 
Is it ever enough? 

Chorus: 
Still I can`t be still 
Still I can`t be silent 
Still I can`t be still 
Still I can`t be saved 
Still I can`t be still 
I can`t be silent 
Still I...still 


*Well I don`t believe I`m beautiful but 
At least I`ve got my sister`s smile 
And I resist the muses yet 
They sing to me in exile *
And destiny is not deafening 
But it hushed me like a child 
And every time I feel as though 
I`m closer to the eye 
The storm winds blow 
I run inside, and though I feel revived- 


Chorus 


*The insatiable peace 
Of my quest for true serenity 
No matter how hard the rain 
The thirst is neevrending 
No matter how many friends 
Or angels been sent down to take me away 
They can`t make it okay *
And every time I feel as though I`m 
Closer to the eye 
The storm winds blow 
I run inside, and though i feel revived- 
Yes every time I feel as though I`m 
Closer to the eye 
The storm winds blow 
I run inside, and though i feel revived- 
I don`t believe I`m beautiful 
But least I`ve got my sister`s smile 
And I resist the muses yet 
They sing to me 
Still


----------



## neverwas

*Saturday Saviour *
* Failure *

I'm never gonna say the words 
that you want 
I'm never gonna feel the shame 
like you do 
I'm never gonna stretch my shape 
to be with you 
I only need you for a day 
'cause I only wanna be your 

saturday saviour 
i can be that 
saturday saviour 
i will be your 
saturday saviour 
i can be that imposter in your bed 
wake him up please 

*i'm never gonna make you feel 
that you're satisfied 
I'm never gonna feel your pain 
like you wish I would 
I'm never gonna open up 
more than this * 
i just wanna be your 
i just wanna be your 

i'm never gonna break apart 
quite like you 
im never gonna long for life 
the way you do 
im never gonna push you out 
'cause you're not in 
this will only take a while 
'cause i only want to be your 

*Target Audience (Narcissus Narcosis) Marilyn Manson *

am i sorry your sky went black, put your knives in babies backs?
am i sorry you killed the kennedy's and huxley too?
but i'm sorry shakespeare was your scapegoat
and your apples sticking into my throat
sorry your sunday smiles are rusty nails
and your crucifixion commercials failed
but i'm just a pitiful anonymous
and i see all the young believers, your target audience
i see all the old deceivers, we all just sing their song

am i sorry to be alive, putting my face in the beehive?
am i sorry for booth and oswald, pinks and cocaine too?
i'm sorry you never check the bag in my head for a bomb
and my halo was a needle hole, i'm sorry i saw a priest being beaten
and i made a wish, but i'm just a pitiful anonymous

and i see all the young believers, your target audience
i see all the old deceivers, we all just sing their song
we all just sing their song

"the valley of death we are free, your father's your prison you see"

and i see all the young believers, your target audience
i see all the old deceivers, we all just sing their song

you're just a copy of an imitation


----------



## MoeBro

Number 3 (which knowing me, Ive probably posted already)
*Seamless - Spineshank*
If you said that you could kill the things inside me 
You're just a liar, everything inside me's dead 
It's nice of you to think that I could ever be that 
But I'm not, I'm just a failure instead 

*Don't preach a story of success and gifted thinking 
Because in the end were gonna end up the same way 
Keep on living your whole life on hands and knees 
'Cause I'll be standing waiting, life ends the same way 

Never wanted this life 
Because it's meaningless 
Gone away from me 

The life you've given is a poorly painted picture 
The colors running and it's staggering my life 
A definition of the truth is all I wanted 
Not mental beatings falling short of stupidity 
*
Don't give a speech on your prolific ways of living 
You speak in vain whether you think you do or not 
Spreading infection of the truth that leads to sick lies 
You are the shame inside of me, you mindrot 

Never wanted this life 
Because it's meaningless 
Gone away from me 

If you said that you could kill the things inside me 
You're just a liar, everything inside me's dead 
It's nice of you to think that I could ever be that 
But I'm not, I'm just a failure instead 

*You're so mistaken on the life you think I wanted 
I'll give you credit for the effort you put forth 
'Cause as it ends you're gonna start to realize that 
Your fuckin' prejudice and words of wisdom go unheard 
*
Never wanted this life 
Because it's meaningless 
Gone away from me
%)


----------



## up all night

apollo said:
			
		

> *Neil Young - Oh, Lonesome me.
> ------
> It's funny to think that no matter the situation, someone has been there before. Important to remember that it doesn't invalidate your feelings.
> 
> This sums up my life right now. I can't express my feelings with my own words, but that's only due to the half empty bottle of whiskey who I've just declared my new significant other.
> 
> *



For apollo: *Oasis - Don't Go Away*

A cold and frosty morning
there's not a lot to say
About the things caught in my mind
As the day was dawning my plane flew away
With all the things caught in my mind

And I wanna be there when you're...
Coming down
And I wanna be there when you
Hit the ground
So don't go away, say what you say
But say that you'll stay
Forever and a day
In the time of my life
'cause I need more time,
Yes I need more time
Just to make things right

Damn my situation
And the games I have to play
With all the things caught in my mind
*Damn my education
I can't find the words to say
About the things caught in my mind*

And I wanna be there when you're...
Coming down
And I wanna be there when you
Hit the ground
So don't go away, say what you say
But say that you'll stay
Forever and a day
In the time of my life
'cause I need more time,
Yes I need more time
Just to make things right

*Me and you what's going on?
All we seem to know is how to show
The feelings that are wrong*

So don't go away, say what you say
But say that you'll stay
Forever and a day
In the time of my life
'cause I need more time
Yes I need more time
Just to make things right
So don't go away, say what you say
But say that you'll stay
Forever and a day
In the time of my life
'cause I need more time
Yes I need more time
Just to make things right
Yes I need more time
Just to make things right
*Yes I need more time
Just to make things right
So don't go away*


----------



## cherub

*By John Lennon and Paul McCartney 
My life *

There are places I remember all my life,
Though some have changed,
Some forever, not for better,
Some have gone and some remain. 

All these places had their moments
With lovers and friends I still can recall.
Some are dead and some are living.
In my life I've loved them all. 

But of all these friends and lovers,
There is no one compares with you,
And these mem'ries lost their meaning
When I think of love as something new. 

Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before,
I know I'll often stop and think about them,
In my life I'll love you more. 

*Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before,
I know I'll often stop and think about them,
In my life I'll love you more.
In my life I'll love you more.*


----------



## Raz

It's cheesy but sometimes even cheese has meaning.....besides I haven't been able to get this song out of my head all day.... 8)  

I don't wanna say i'm sorry
Cause I know there's nothing wrong
Don't be afraid there's no need to worry
Cause my feelings for you are still strong
Hold me in your arms
And never let me go
Hold me in your arms
Cause I need you so
I can see it in your eyes there is something
Something you wanna tell me
I can see it in your eyes there is something
that you hide for me
Is there a reason why
There is something, something you wanna tell me
I see it in your eyes, there is something
That you hide for me

--Raz--


----------



## punch e punch

"you didn't have to love me like you did
but you did, but you did, and i thank you
you didn't have to squeeze me like you did
but you did, but you did, and i thank you
if you took your love somewhere else
i wouldn't know what it meant to be loved to death
you make me feel like i've never felt
it seems so good i have to holler for help

"you didn't have to squeeze me like you did
but you did, but you did, and i thank you
you didn't have to hold me like you did
but you did, but you did, and i thank you
every day there's somethin' new
you pull out your bag and you're fine to do
you've got to try new things too
just so i can keep up with you"

'I thank you' by sam and dave


----------



## doofqueen

*Cailin by unwritten law*

Even though this is apparently written for his daughter before i knew that i always thought it was about a girl he just missed and really loved (which is true but u know what i mean) and i always have hoped that some day someone will feel this way about me  i adore this song




Well it seemed like yesterday
When the world was looking dark
It felt so cold and grey
And why the hell am I even here
What's the purpose, all I feel is guilt and hate and fear
'Til that you came along
My heart was empty
Like the soul was missing from a song
And I thought I'd loved a few
No one ever made me feel
The way that you do
Hey little girl
Look what you do
Oh, I love you
Hey little girl, I love you
Well I know I'm not always right
And girl it breaks my heart
When I have to see you cry
So many things I wanna say
Now I know that you're the reason 
That I'm here today
Whenever you're here
Just stay near
We'll be alright, yeah alright
Hey little girl
Look what you do
Oh, I love you
Hey little girl
Look what you do, and you do
When all my love starts running thin
I got you my own Cailin
Hey little girl, I love you
I'll be alright
But I need you close
Please stay tonight
As long as you're here
Just stay near
We'll be alright, yeah alright


----------



## chrissie

i wanted to put this in the 'alone' thread
but alas, it has been moved...

"One day I met a precious soul
Who's words had touched my heart
His poetry resounded so
It tore my soul apart 
But when I tried my thoughts to speak
Emotion made my mind so weak
And time stood still for years and years
I bathed him in my tears

I cried, I tried
Tears of joy tears of pain
I cried, I cried 
Tears of love again and again"

-lamb


----------



## Dagny

_No More "I Love You's" - Annie Lennox_

I used to be a lunatic from the gracious days
I used to feel woebegone and so restless nights
My aching heart would bleed for you to see
Oh, but now
I don't find myself bouncing home
Whistling buttonhole tunes to make me cry

No more I love you's
The language is leaving me
No more I love you's
Changes are shifting
Outside the words

The lover speaks about the monsters

I used to have demons in my room at night
Desire, despair, desire
So many monsters

Oh, but now
I don't find myself bouncing around
Whistling my consence to make me cry

No more I love you's
The language is leaving me
No more I love you's
The language is leaving me in silence
No more I love you's
Changes are shifting
Outside the words

And people are being real crazy
But we will only come
And you know what mommy?
Everybody was being real crazy
The monsters are crazy.
There are monsters outside

No more I love you's
The language is leaving me
No more I love you's
The language is leaving me in silence
No more I love you's
Changes are shifting outside the words
Outside the words

No more I love you's
The language is leaving me
No more I love you's
The language is leaving me
No more I love you's
Changes are shifting outside the words


----------



## neverwas

_...for you...ive been in a state of confusion and had an emotional rollercoaster of a trip this past week. huge paranioa and all sorts...but you seem to always be there when i need a familiar face or just some one to offer a friendly hug. love you as always babe. kel_ 

* Portishead album: Dummy track:Numb *

Unable so lost,
I can't find my way,
Been searching, but I have never seen,
A turning, a turning from deceit.

 ‘Cause the child roses like,
Try to reveal what I could feel,
 I can't understand myself anymore,
‘Cause I'm still feeling lonely, 
Feeling so unholy.

 ‘Cause the child roses like,
Try to reveal what I could feel,
And this loneliness,
It just won't leave me alone, oh no.

 I'm fooling somebody,
A faithless path to roam,
Deceiving to breath this secretly,
A silence, this silence I can't bear.

 ‘Cause a child roses light,
Try to reveal what I could feel,
And this loneliness,
It just won't leave me alone, oh no,
And this loneliness,
It just won't leave me alone.

A lady of war,
A lady of war.


* The Cure. Open (Wish) *

i really don't know what i'm doing here
i really think i should've gone to bed tonight but...
just one drink
and there're some people to meet you
i think that you'll like them
i have to say we do
and i promise in less than an hour we will honestly go
now why don't i just get you another
while you just say hello...

yeah just say hello...

so i'm clutching it tight
another glass in my hand
and my mouth and the smiles
moving up as i stand up
too close and too wide
and the smiles are too bright
and i breathe in too deep
and my head's getting light
but the air is getting heavier and it's closer
and i'm starting to sway
and the hands on all my shoulders don't have names
and they won't go away
so here i go
here i go again...

falling into strangers
and it's only just eleven
ans i'm staring like a child
until someone slips me heaven
and i take it on my knees
just like a thousand times before
and i get transfixed
that fixed
and i'm just looking at the floor
just looking at the floor
yeah i look at the floor

and i'm starting to laugh
like an animal in pain
and i've got blood on my hands
and i've got hands in my brain
and the first short retch
leaves me gasping for more
and i stagger over screaming
on my way to the floor
and i'm back on my back
with the lights and the lies in my eyes
and the colour and the music's too loud
and my head's all the wrong size
so here i go
here i go again...

yeah i laugh and i jump
and i sing and i laugh
and i dance and i laugh
and i laugh and i laugh
and i can't seem to think
where this is
who i am
why i'm keeping this going
keep pouring it out
keep pouring it down
and the way the rain comes down hard
that's the way i feel inside...

i can't take it anymore
this it i've become
this is it like i get
when my life's going numb
i just keep moving my mouth
i just keep moving my feet
i say i'm loving you to death
like i'm losing my breath
and all the smiles that i wear
and all the games that i play
and all the drinks that i mix
and i drink until i'm sick
and all the faces that i make
and all the shapes that i throw
and all the people i meet
and all the words that i know
makes me sick to the heart
oh i feel so tired...

and the way the rain comes down hard
that's how i fell inside...

*Dagny: * that song makes me cry everytime i listen to it or just read the words...nice choice...


----------



## bisKi

I was thinking of this song when I woke up this morning, and was shocked to hear Barry's passed on. This song was the first and only Barry White song I can remember, and I reckon it's the best, if corny, declaration of love  


*Barry White ~ My First, my last, my everything*

We got it together, didn't we?
Nobody but you and me.
We got it together, baby.

My first, my last, my everything,
And the answer to all my dreams.
You're my sun, my moon, my guiding star.
My kind of wonderful, that's what you are.

I know there's only, only one like you
There's no way they could have made two.
You're, you're all I'm living for
Your love I'll keep for evermore.
You're the first, my last, my everything.

In you I've found so many things,
A love so new, only you could bring.
Can't you see if you,
You'll make me feel this way,
You're like a first morning dew
on a brand new day.

I see so many ways that I can love you,
'Till the day I die....
You're my reality, yet I'm lost in a dream.
You're my first, my last, my everything.

I know there's only one, only one like you
There's no way they could have made two.
Girl, you're my reality.
But I'm lost in a dream,
You're the first, you're the last, my everything.

****

Eddi Reader ~ Nobody Lives without Love (Batman Forever Soundtrack)


Seems like I've gone off the side of a mountain
Couldn't be sure I was even alive
Fallen from the icy heights
Landed with a broken cry
In this valley of shadow
and sorrow and sighs
Can you save me, baybee?

Nobody lives without love
Nobody gets to give up
You can try to lock your heart away
But love will come back for you some day
Nobody Lives Without Love.

Thought I could live my life as a stranger
Hide from the heartbreak that love always brings
Make it to the higher ground
and try to turn the volume down
Couldn't stop the sirens from singing
Sing for me, baby.

Nobody lives without love
Nobody gets to give up
You can try to lock your heart away
But love will come back for you some day
Nobody Lives Without Love

You can try to lock your heart away
But love will come back for you some day
Nobody Lives Without Love
You came along like a flash of pure lightning
Crashed into my life like a runaway star
Feels like I'm falling in gravity-zation
Now I'm standing here offering a stranger my heart

You can even lock your heart away
But love will come back for it some day
Nobody lives without love
(nobody lives without love)
(nobody lives without love)
(nobody lives without love)
Since I've gone off the side of the mountain
(nobody lives without love)
Couldn't be sure if I was even alive
(nobody lives without love)
Thought I could live my life as a stranger
Hide from the heartbreak that love always bring.
(nobody lives without love)
Nobody Lives Without Love.


----------



## KAZ

It was a long week spent as a 9th wheel on a boat with 8 other people who could never understand my demons. 

Strange Glue :: Catatonia

It was strange glue that held us together
While we both came apart at the seams
She said, 'Your place or mine
While we've still got the time'
So I played along with her schemes
But I don't have the right to be with you tonight
So please leave me alone with no saviour in sight
*I will sleep safe and sound with nobody around me
When faced with my demons
I clothe them and feed them
And I smile, yes I smile
As they're taking me over
And if I cannot sleep for the secrets I keep
It's the price I'm willing to meet
The end of the night never comes too quickly for me*
But I don't have the right to be with you tonight
*So please leave me alone with no saviour*
I will sleep safe and sound with nobody around me
When faced with my demons
I clothe them and feed them
And I'll smile, yes I'll smile
As they're taking me over
And if I cannot sleep for the secrets I keep
It's the prize I'm willing to steal
Oh the end of the night never comes too quickly for me
And I smile . . .
The end of the night never comes too quickly for me
I smile, smile, I smile as they're taking me over
I smile
The end of the night never comes too quickly for me
Never comes too quickly for me


----------



## Furnace

I miss the Cure lyrics thread...

*The Cure - The Blood*

Tell me who doesn't love
What can never come back
You can never forget how it used to feel
The illusion is deep
Its as deep as the night
I can tell by your tears you remember it all

I am paralysed by the blood of Christ
Though it clouds my eyes
I can never stop

How it feels to be dry
Walking bare in the sun
Every mirage I see is a mirage of you
As I cool in the twilight
Taste the salt on my skin
I recall all the tears
All the broken words

I am paralysed by the blood of Christ
Though it clouds my eyes
I can never stop

When the sunsets glow drifts away from you
You'll no longer know
If any of this was really true at all.


----------



## MoeBro

:O where DID I hear this? Someones being playing oldies to me in my sleep I'm thinking 

*Neil Diamond - Both Sides Now *

Bows and flows of angel hair and ice cream castles in the air
And feather canyons everywhere, I've looked at clouds that way
But now they only block the sun they rain and snow on everyone
So many things I would have done, but clouds got in my way

I've looked at clouds from both sides now
From up and down and still somehow
It's cloud's illusions I recall
I really don't know clouds at all

Moons and Junes and ferris wheels the dizzy dancing way you feel
As every fairy tale comes real, I've looked at love that way
But now it's just another show, you leave 'em laughin when you go
And if you care don't let them know, don't give yourself away

I've looked at love from both sides now
From give and take and still somehow
It's love's illusions I recall
I really don't know love at all

Tears and fears and feeling proud, to say, "I love you" right out loud
Dreams and schemes and circus crowds, I've looked at life that way
But now old friends are acting strange they shake their heads, they say
I've changed
But something's lost but something's gained in living every day

I've looked at life from both sides now
From win and lose and still somehow
It's life's illusions I recall
I really don't know life at all


----------



## hoptis

It'd be nice if I could relate to this.

*FOR ONCE IN MY LIFE*
Stevie Wonder

For once in my life 
I have someone who needs me 
Someone I needed so long 
For once unafraid 
I can go where life leads me 
And somehow I know I’ll be strong 

For once I can touch 
What my heart used to dream of 
Long before I knew 
Ooh, ooh, ooh, someone like you 
Would ever dream of makin’ my dreams come true 

For once in my life 
I won't let sorrow hurt me 
Not like it's hurt me before, oh 
For once I have something I know won't desert me 
'Cause I’m not alone anymore 

For once I can say 
This is mine, you can't take it 
Long as I know I’ve got love I can make it 
For once in my life 
I’ve got that someone who needs me 
Mmm...hmm...hmm... 

For once I can say 
This is sho' nuff mine, you can't take it 
Long as I know I’ve got love I can make it 
For once in my life 
I've got that someone who needs me 

Oh, yes, he does 
I've got that someone who needs me 
He told me this mornin' that he needed me 
Mmm...mmm...I believe


----------



## Lobotomized

Mother, mother ocean, I have heard you call 
Wanted to sail upon your waters since I was three feet tall 
You've seen it all, you've seen it all 

Watched the men who rode you switch from sails to steam 
And in your belly you hold the treasures few have ever seen 
Most of 'em dream, most of 'em dream 

Yes I am a pirate, two hundred years too late 
The cannons don't thunder, there's nothin' to plunder 
I'm an over-forty victim of fate 
Arriving too late, arriving too late 

*I've done a bit of smugglin', I've run my share of grass 
I made enough money to buy Miami, but I pissed it away so fast * 
Never meant to last, never meant to last 

And I have been drunk now for over two weeks 
I passed out and I rallied and I sprung a few leaks 
But I got stop wishin', got to go fishin' 
Down to rock bottom again 
Just a few friends, just a few friends

I go for younger women, lived with several awhile 
Though I ran 'em away, they'd come back one day 
Still could manage to smile 
Just takes a while, just takes a while 

Mother, mother ocean, after all the years I've found 
My occupational hazard being my occupation's just not around 
I feel like I've drowned, gonna head uptown 

I feel like I've drowned, gonna head uptown


----------



## KAZ

Kelly Clarkson :: Miss Independant

Miss independent
Miss insufficient
Miss keep your distance, mmmm

Miss unafraid
Miss out of my way
Miss don't let a man interfere

Whoa, miss on her own
Miss almost grown
Miss never let a man help her off her phone

So, by keeping her heart protected,
She'll never, ever feel rejected
Little miss apprehensive
Said ooh, she fell in love

What is this feeling taking over
Thinking a word could open the door
Surprise, it's time to feel what's real
What happened to miss indepent's no longer need to be defensive
Goodbye or you will love, it's true

Miss guided heart
Miss play it smart
Miss if you wanna use that line, you better not start

Oh, but she miscalculated
She didn't wanna end up jaded
And this miss decided not to miss out on true love

So, by changing a misconception,
She went in a new direction
And found inside, she felt a connection
She fell in love

What is this feeling taking over
Thinking a word could open the door
Surprise, it's time to feel what's real
What happened to miss independent's no longer need to be defensive
Goodbye or you will love, it's true (will love, it's true)

When miss independent walked away
No time for love that came her way
She looked in the mirror and thought today
What happened to miss no longer afraid?
It took some time for her to see
How beautiful love could truly be
So miss independent had more to say
I'm so glad I've finally seen

What is this feeling taking over
Thinking a word could open the door
Surprise, it's time to feel what's real
What happened to miss independent's no longer need to be defensive
Goodbye or you will love, it's true (will love, it's true)

Miss independent


----------



## Furnace

This song fits the lives of all the people I'm chatting with, right now.

*PJ Harvey and Thom Yorke - This Mess We're In*

Can you hear them?
The helicopters?
I`m in New York
No need for words now
We sit in silence
You look me in the eye directly
You met me
I think it`s Wednesday
The evening, the mess we`re in

The city sun sets over me
The city sun sets over me

Night and day
I dream of
Making love to you now baby
Love making on screen
Impossible dream
And I have seen
The sunrise over the river
The freeway, reminding of
This mess we`re in

The city sun sets over me
The city sun sets over me

What were you wanting?
I just want to say
Don`t ever change
And thank you
I don`t think we will meet again
I really must leave now
Before the sunrise
Above skyscrapers
The sin and
This mess we`re in

The city sun sets over me
The city sun sets over me.


----------



## lostpunk5545

Bad Religion - Heaven Is Falling

as I walk beneath the valley,
I shall fear no evil,
for thanks to King George and his rainbow cabinet,
today murder is legal

God I know that it's wrong,
to kill my brother for what he hasn't done,
and as the planes blacken the sky,
it sounds like heaven is falling,
it sounds like heaven is falling,
you promised me a new day a dawning
I've seen a thousand points of light,
like so many points of hatred, shame and horror

God I want to be a man,
but I don't want to die with a rifle in my hand,
and as the planes blacken....

well nothing here looks new to me,
but a score of mothers 'sons,
caught 'tween the devil and the deep blue sea


 - Written in 92 but still just as relevant today


----------



## harraser

lately ive found myself worrying about being "fitter, happier" so its time for a change

*Fitter Happier - Radiohead*

Fitter, happier, more productive, 
comfortable,
not drinking too much, 
regular exercise at the gym
(3 days a week),
getting on better with your associate employee contemporaries,
at ease,
eating well 
(no more microwave dinners and saturated fats), 
a patient better driver,
a safer car
(baby smiling in back seat),
sleeping well
(no bad dreams), 
no paranoia, 
careful to all animals
(never washing spiders down the plughole), 
keep in contact with old friends
(enjoy a drink now and then), 
will frequently check credit at (moral) bank (hole in the wall), 
favors for favors,
fond but not in love, 
charity standing orders, 
on Sundays ring road supermarket 
(no killing moths or putting boiling water on the ants),
car wash 
(also on Sundays),
no longer afraid of the dark or midday shadows 
nothing so ridiculously teenage and desperate,
nothing so childish - at a better pace, 
slower and more calculated,
no chance of escape,
now self-employed, 
concerned (but powerless),
an empowered and informed member of society
(pragmatism not idealism),
will not cry in public,
less chance of illness,
tires that grip in the wet 
(shot of baby strapped in back seat), 
a good memory, 
still cries at a good film, 
still kisses with saliva, 
no longer empty and frantic like a cat tied to a stick,
that's driven into frozen winter shit 
(the ability to laugh at weakness), 
calm,
*fitter,
healthier and more productive 
a pig in a cage on antibiotics.*


----------



## neverwas

*very drunk...*

_...beig vry drunk i apolgis now gfor typos and stuff...tis 12.07am and i _ *FINALLY FOUND* _the song i have heard for a while now htat i canyt sto singing..._ i heard thois in the car with twigz a fellow bluelighter todat and i finally found what it is called after heaRING IT IN SANITY...

*Artist : Evanescence 
Song : Bring Me To Life 
Album : Fallen * 


*How can you see into my eyes like open doors?
Leading you down into my core
Where Ive become so numb

Without a soul
My spirit's sleeping somewhere cold
Until you find it there and lead it back home 

-CHORUS-
[wake me up] Wake me up inside
[I cant wake up] Wake me up inside
[Save me] Call my name and save me from the dark
[Wake me up] Bid my blood to run
[I cant wake up] Before I come undone
[Save me] Save me from the nothing Ive become 

Now that I know what Im without
You cant just leave me
Breathe into me and {make me real}
Bring me
To life 

-CHORUS-
[wake me up] Wake me up inside
[I cant wake up] Wake me up inside
[Save me] Call my name and save me from the dark
[Wake me up] Bid my blood to run
[I cant wake up] Before I come undone
[Save me] Save me from the nothing Ive become

{Bring me to life}
[Ive been living a lie..Theres nothing inside]
{Bring me to life}

Frozen inside without your touch 
Without your love, darling
Only you are the life among the dead

[All of this I, I cant believe I couldnt see 
Kept in the dark, but you were there in front of me]

Ive been sleeping a thousand years it seems 
Got to open my eyes to everything

[Without a thought, without a voice, without a soul]
{Dont let me die here}{There must be something more}
Bring me to life

-CHORUS-
[wake me up] Wake me up inside
[I cant wake up] Wake me up inside
[Save me] Call my name and save me from the dark
[Wake me up] Bid my blood to run
[I cant wake up] Before I come undone
[Save me] Save me from the nothing Ive become

Bring me to life
[Ive been living a lie.. Theres nothing inside]
Bring me to life *

I LOVE THIS SONG!!!!!!!!!!!!  :D  :D  ps.i ended up just putting thw hole song in bold


----------



## harraser

the lyrics to this song are awesome and soooo fucking true. i love it. oh the futility

*Greg! The Stop Sign! - TISM*

Ba-ba-ba ba-ba-ba-ba ba-ba,
Ba-ba-ba ba-ba-ba-ba ba-ba,
Ba-ba-ba ba-ba-ba-ba ba-ba,
Ba-ba-ba ba-ba-ba-ba ba-ba,

The guy who slagged the football team,
Those yobs were not for him,
He turns into a real estate agent,
Who believes in discipline,

The guy who's first to use cocaine,
The wild boy breaking free,
He'll end up in a court of law,
As the prosecuting Q.C.

Remember the School Captain?
Success was a matter of time,
I can hear her now, as she screams,
"Greg! You missed the stop sign!"

Forget Snoop Doggy Dog,
Forget old Ice Tea,
The true word out on the streets,
Is produced by the T.A.C.

What's the use of striving?
Life's road in front unravels,
We get to do the driving,
Don't choose the direction we travel,

*Do your homework or wag for weeks,
Grafiti the Dandenong line,
It don't matter much when you hear that scream,
"Greg! You missed the stop sign!"*

Greg! The stop sign!
Greg! The stop sign!
Greg! The stop sign!
Greg! The stop sign!

Sometime in the next 10,000 years,
A comet's gonna wipe out all trace of man,
I'm banking on it coming,
Before my end of year exam,

The rich kid becomes a junkie,
The poor kid an advertiser,
What a tragic waste of potential,
Being a junkie's not so good either,

Your folks worked hard for what you got,
You are the fruit of their vine,
Who cares what you sow and what you reap?
'Cause Greg! You missed the stop sign!

Bought a car just the other day,
Man could that baby run,
But you know what they always say,
There's always a better one,
Got a tumor in my brain,
It's creeping to my lungs,
Man, I've searched around in vain,
Can't find me a better one,

Hardwired into everyone's head,
Is the person they're gonna be,
Growing up's not a matter of choice,
It's a matter of wait and see,

*So kids, yeah you can do it,
You can be your best,
Girls can do anything,
You can past the test,

I'm OK, You're OK,
We're OK, We're fine,
I thought I heard a semi-trailer,
Greg! You missed the stop sign!*

Greg! The stop sign!
Greg! The stop sign!
Greg! The stop sign!
Greg! The stop sign!

Greg! The stop sign!
Greg! The stop sign!
Greg! The stop sign!
Greg! The stop sign!


----------



## phase_dancer

*Lyrics that *Still* appeal to me today*

_*A selection from lyricist/ songwriter Joni Mitchell*_ 

*~ Album:  For the Roses ~*


COLD BLUE STEEL AND SWEET FIRE 

Cold Blue Steel out of money
One eye out for the beat police
Sweet fire calling
“You can’t deny me
Now you know what you need”
Underneath the jungle gym
Hollow-grey-fire-escape-thief
Looking for Sweet Fire
Shadow of Lady Release

“Come with me
I know the way” she says
“It’s down, down, down the dark ladder
Do you want to contact somebody first
Leave someone a letter
You can come now
Or you can come later”

A wristwatch, a ring, a downstairs screamer
Edgy-black cracks of the sky
“Pin-cushion-prick-
Fix this poor bad dreamer!”
“Money” cold shadows reply
Pawnshops crisscrossed and padlocked
Corridors spit on prayers and pleas
Sparks fly up from Sweet Fire
Black soot of Lady Release

“Come with me
I know the way” she says
“It’s down, down, down the dark ladder
Do you want to contact somebody first
Leave someone a letter
You can come now
Or you can come later”

Red water in the bathroom sink
Fever and the scum brown bowl
Blue Steel still begging
But it’s indistinct
Someone’s Hi-Fi drumming Jelly Roll
Concrete concentration camp
Bashing in veins for peace
Cold Blue Steel and Sweet Fire
Fall into Lady Release

“Come with me
I know the way” she says
“It’s down, down, down the dark ladder
Do you want to contact somebody first
Leave someone a letter
You can come now
Or you can come later”


*~Album: Ladies of the Canyon~*

WOODSTOCK

I came upon a child of God
He was walking along the road
And I asked him, where are you going
And this he told me
I’m going down to Yasgur’s farm
I’m going to join a rock ‘n’ roll band
I’m going to camp out on the land
And try an’ get my soul free

_We are stardust 
 We are golden
 And we’ve got to get ourselves
 Back to the garden_ 

Then can I walk beside you
I have come here to lose the smog
And I feel just like a cog in something turning
Well maybe it’s the time of year
Or maybe it’s the time of man
I don’t know who I am
But life is for learning

_We are stardust 
 We are golden
 And we’ve got to get ourselves
 Back to the garden_ 

By the time we got to Woodstock
We were half a million strong
And everywhere the was song and celebration
And I dreamed I saw the bombers
Riding shotgun in the sky
And they were turning into butterflies
Above our nation

_We are stardust 
 We are golden
 And we’ve got to get ourselves
 Back to the garden_


*~Album: Blue~*

BLUE

Blue, songs are like tattoos
You know I’ve been to sea before
Crown and Anchor me
Or let me sail away

Blue, here is a song for you
Ink of pin
Underneath the skin
An empty space to fill in

Well there’s so many sinking now
You’ve got to keep thinking
You can make it through these waves
Acid, booze and ass
Needles, guns and grass
Lots of laughs, lots of laughs

Well everybody’s saying hells the hippest way to go
Well I don’t think so
But I’m going to take a look around it though
Blue, I love you 

Blue, here us a shell for you
Inside you’ll hear a sigh
A foggy lullaby
There is your song for me

*~Album: Court and Spark~*

PEOPLE’S PARTIES

All the people at this party 
They’ve got a lot of style
They’ve got stamps of many colours
They’ve got passport smiles
Some are friendly
Some are cutting
Some are watching it from the wings
Some are standing in the centre 
Giving to get something

Photo beauty gets attention
Then her eye paint’s running down
She’s got a rose in her teeth
And a lampshade crown
One minute she’s so happy
Then she’s crying on someone’s knee
Saying laughing and crying
You know it’s the same release

I know I told you when I met you
I was crazy
Cry for us all Beauty
Cry for Eddie in the corner
Thinking he’s no-body
And Jack behind his Joker
And stone cold Grace behind her fan
And me in my frightened silence
Thinking I don’t understand

I feel like I’m sleeping
Can you wake me
You seem to have a broader sensibility
I’m just living on nerves and feelings
With a weak and lazy mind
And coming to people’s parties
Fumbling deaf dumb and blind

I wish I had more sense of humor
Keeping the sadness at bay
Throwing the lightness on these things
Laughing it all away
Laughing it all away
Laughing it all away


----------



## silence

DMX f/ Eminem, Obie Trice

Song:   Go to Sleep

[Eminem]
I ain't gonna eat, I ain't gonna sleep
Ain't gonna breathe, 'til I see what I wanna see
And what I wanna see, is you go to sleep in the dirt
Permanently, you just bein hurt, this ain't gonna work
For me, it just wouldn't be, sufficient enough
Cause we, are just gonna be, enemies
As long as we breathe, I don't ever see, either of us
Comin to terms, where we can agree
There ain't gonna be, no reasonin, speakin wit me
You speak on my seed, then me, no speak-a ingles
So we gonna beef, and keep on beefin, unless
You're gonna agree, to meet with me in the flesh
And settle this face to face, and you're gonna see
A demon unleashed in me, that you've never seen
And you're gonna see, this gangster pee on himself
I see you D-12, and thanks, but me need no help
Me do this one all by my lonely
I don't need fifteen of my homies
When I see you, I'm seein you, me and you only
We never met, but best believe you gon' know me
When I'm this close, to see you exposed as phony
Come on bitch, show me, pick me up, throw me
Lift me up, hold me, just like you told me
You was gonna do, that's what I thought, you're pitiful
I'm rid of you, all of you, Ja, you'll get it too!

[Chorus]
Now go to sleep bitch!
Die, motherfucker, die! Ugh, time's up, bitch, close ya eyes
Go to sleep, bitch! (what?)
Why are you still alive? How many times I gotta say, close ya eyes?
And go to sleep bitch! (what?)
Die motherfucker die, bye, bye, motherfucker, bye, bye!
Go to sleep bitch! (what?)
Why are you still alive? Why, die motherfucker, ah, ah, ah...
...Go to sleep bitch!

[Obie Trice]
We got you niggaz, nervous
On purpose, to hurt your focus, you'se not MC's, you'se worthless
You'se not them G's, you'se a circus, you'se no appeal, please
You'se curtains, you use words, cool heard, slurred in two thousand third
You'se purpin, you'se no threat, who's ya servin?
When lyrically oughta bury you beneath the dirt when
You fuck with a label overseeing the Earth
Shady muthafucka, O. Trice's birth
And as I mold, I become a curse
So we can put down the verse, take it to the turf
Cock and squeeze, and he who reach the hearse is he who
Depicts fiction in his verse
And as I breathe, and you be deceased
The world believe you deceived just to speak
You'se not the streets, you'se the desk
Use not your chest nigga, use a vest
Before two's choose ya rest, you chose death
Six feet deep, nigga, that's the debt

[Chorus]

[DMX]
Hey dog, I'ma walk like a beast, talk like the streets
I'ma stay blazin New York wit the heat
Stalk on the beat, walk wit my feet
Understand my pain, the rain ain't sleet
Peep how I'm moving, peep where I'm going
Shit don't seep, then sleep not knowin
But I'ma keep growing, getting larger than life
Easy-going with the same one that started the fight
He be knowing how dog get, when dog gon bite
Tried to show him the dog shit, it's dog for life
Grand champ, and my Blood Line is tight
Cuz it's all good, it's all right
Niggas tried to holla, but couldn't holla back
Now they gots to swallow, everything in the sac
Blood Line, and, we can go track for track
Damn dog, why'd you have to do them niggas like that?

[Chorus]

[Eminem]
All you motherfuckers, take that!
Here, take this too, bitch!  Uh, Uh, Uh, Uh, Waaaaaahoo
We're killing all you motherfuckers dead, all of you
Fake ass gangsters! No more press! No more press!
Rot, motherfuckers, rot! Decay, in the dirt, bitch, in the motherfucking dirt!
Die nameless, bitch, die nameless!  No more fame!
Ahhhhhhhhhh!  Hahahaha
Yo X, come on man, Obie, let's go, haha


----------



## neverwas

_...for ant..._ 

*Title: Im Only Happy When It Rains...* 

*By: Garbage* 

I'm only happy when it rains 
I'm only happy when it's complicated 
And though I know you can't appreciate it 
I'm only happy when it rains 
You know I love it when the news is bad 
Why it feels so good to feel so sad 
I'm only happy when it rains 

Pour your misery down 
Pour your misery down on me 
Pour your misery down 
Pour your misery down on me 

I'm only happy when it rains 
I feel good when things are going wrong 
I only listen to the sad, sad songs 
I'm only happy when it rains 

I only smile in the dark 
My only comfort is the night gone black 
I didn't accidentally tell you that 
I'm only happy when it rains 
You'll get the message by the time I'm through 
When I complain about me and you 
I'm only happy when it rains 

Pour your misery down...pour your misery down 
Pour your misery down on me...pour your misery down 
Pour your misery down...pour your misery down 
Pour your misery down on me...pour your misery down 
Pour your misery down...pour your misery down 
Pour your misery down on me...pour your misery down 
Pour your misery down...pour 
You can keep me company 
As long as you don't care 

I'm only happy when it rains 
You want to hear about my new obsession 
I'm riding high upon a deep depression 
I'm only happy when it rains...pour some misery down on me 
I'm only happy when it rains....pour some misery down on me 
I'm only happy when it rains...pour some misery down on me 
I'm only happy when it rains...pour some misery down on me 
I'm only happy when it rains...pour some misery down on me...pour some misery down on me...pour some misery down on me...pour some misery down on me,


----------



## nyashin

This is exactly like I often feel:

"The moon is closer to the sun, than I am to anyone"

Nada surf (can't remember wich song)


----------



## mr_fluffy

*JX - There's nothing i won't do*

_i heard this on the radio last night. i don't normally listen to the radio, so to hear some classic 90's pop/electronica cheese brought all the memories flooding back. it's also quite pertinent to my life right now in a weird and wonderful way. oh, to be young and in love again ._


*JX - There's Nothing I Won't Do*

There's nothing I won't do 
Anything you want me to 
I can't keep my hands off you 
There's nothing I won't do 

And so I don't know why 
And no matter how hard I try 
I can't keep my hands off you 
There's nothing I won't do 

Oh baby I think of you 
My heart is on the line 
Oh baby I get with you 
My mind feels so fine 

Can't keep my hands off you 
Can't keep my hands off you 
Can't keep my hands off you 
There's nothing I won't do 
...


----------



## E-girl

*Something Corporate - Bad Days*

*Something Corporate - Bad Days*
(for Jay)

It's been a bad day,
another bad day and all I want to do is look at you and know I'm okay.
From where I'm sitting these shoes ain't fitting and I'm walking backwards,
looking down, don't see the sky I see the ground.

Above
below you look and so you wonder,
where the time has gone of looking up, tomorrows on its way.
Above
below you look and so you say,
when I wake up in the morning is it 'gonna be another ugly day?

She sits in church its 2 pm and look whose back from work again.
I guess they thought your better off, without this life, without a job.
From where I'm sitting these shoes ain't fitting and I'm going nowhere,
killing time, just trying to feed my bleeding mind.

It's been a bad day,
another bad day and I cross my heart and hope to die
these dreams of yours are 'gonna fly.


----------



## neverwas

_went to see Veruca Salt last night...it was excellent...a great band...i actually cried during it..._ 

* Veruca Salt... *

With David Bowie
written by Nina Gordon
Found on: Eight Arms To Hold You

Will it ever come like it did for you?
Like it did for you?
I kinda heard you singing
Oh I never knew, no I never knew

My heart skips around
When I hear the sound
I'm never alone 'cause you're following me home
I'm falling in love
My walkman and me
With David Bowie
Yeah, you betcha

With teenage medication
Flowing through my veins
I can face the strain
It's causing a sensation
That I can explain, yeah I can explain

My heart skips around
When I hear the sound
I'm never alone 'cause you're following me home
I'm falling in love
My walkman and me
With David Bowie

You want me to sing
I can, I can
You want me to play
I can, I can
You wanna be in a band, I can
I'll never be anything more
Than I was today, than I was today, yeah

Will it ever come like it did for you?
Like it did for you?
I kinda heard you singing
Oh, I never knew
No, I never knew

My heart skips around
When I hear the sound
I'm never alone 'cause you're following me home
I'm falling in love
My best friend and me
With David Bowie
Him and me
In a tree
I-N-G
yeah

* Brian's Song
written by Louise Post
Found on: Unreleased demo *

*I don't know who I am or who I love
I don't know which way is down or which is up
But I'm a big girl daddy
Yeah, I'm all grown up

I don't know where you are or where you sleep
I don't wanna hear your tender voice or hear you breathe
'Cause you're buried in my heart, hon
That's enough *

I don't wanna bring you down, boy
I'll hurt you like before
I don't wanna miss you anymore
'Cause I'm happy to be without you
I'm sure, I'm sure, I'm sure, I'm sure
Happy to be without you

*I don't know how I sleep or why I cry
We were dancing in a corner bar
You held me tight
And I kissed your bare arm
There was love in your eyes

I don't know whatever night when it was snowing
I remember surfing on the ice
A slip was showing
Cigarettes, Jim Beam, anything to make you smile

I don't wanna make it bad, boy
We've both been there before
I don't wanna miss you anymore*
'Cause I'm happy to be without you
I'm sure, I'm sure, I'm sure, I'm sure
Happy to be without you, yeah

I don't wanna make it worse by hanging on
I remember how you looked so hurt
And I was wrong
So I'll say I'm sorry in a song

I'm the one who cut you off, I gotta pay
We were dying in each others' arms
How could I stay
But without you baby, where do I belong?

I don't wanna bring you down, boy
I hurt you like before
I don't wanna miss you anymore
'Cause I'm happy to be without you
I'm sure, I'm sure, I'm sure, I'm sure
Happy to be without you
Of course, of course, of course


----------



## neverwas

*Veruca Salt...* 

A Piece of You
Written by Louise Post
Found on: never released, played live

*I'm just trying to live this life of mine
The more I look the more I'm blind
And all I ask for is piece of mind
But all I want is a piece of you

Well, I lost my way today back home from work
Snow fell like dust, I felt like dirt
It happens every time I start to search
For that long lost piece of you

A piece of you
A piece of you
A piece of. . .*

It seems the last time I was sure of anything
I sold my heart, I wore your ring
But now the queen has lost her king
And all I want is a piece of you

A piece of you
A piece of you
A piece of. . .





added the below song today cause i felt the need to...people say crying is good for the heart but i am thinking it isnt...im so lonely and lone right now. i cant help but cry 

[Allure]
*All alone on a Sunday morning
Outside I see the rain is falling 
Inside I'm slowly dying 
But the rain will hide my crying, crying, crying
And you
Don't you know my tears will burn the pillow *
Set this place on fire 
'Cause I'm tired of your lie
All I needed was a simple "Hello"
But the traffic was so noisy that you could not hear me cry
(I) I gave you my love in vain
My body never knew such pleasure, 
My heart never knew such pain
(And you) You leave me so confused
Now I'm all cried out, over you.
[112]
Cryin' over you, yeah
Never wanted to see things your way,
Had to go astray
For why was I such a fool (Why was I such a fool)
Now I see that the grass is greener
Is it too late for me to find my way home,
How could I be so wrong?
[Allure]
Leaving me all alone
Don't you know my tears will cause an inferno
Romance of these flames,
Why should I take the blame?
You were the one who left me neglected (So sorry baby)
Apology not accepted
Add me to the broken hearts you've collected
(I) I gave you all of me (Gave you all of me)
How was I to know,
You would weaken so easily
(I) I don't know what to do (I don't know what to do)
Now I'm all cried out (All cried out)
Over you
(I) I gave you my love in vain
My body never knew such pleasure,
My heart never knew such pain
And you
[112]
You left me so confused
[Allure]
Now I'm all cried out
Now I'm all cried out
Over you


----------



## bisKi

*Jewel ~ Painters*

Eighty years, an old lady now, sitting on the front porch
Watching the clouds roll by
They remind her of her lover, how he left her, and of times long ago.
When she used to color carelessly painted his portrait
A thousand times-or maybe just his smile-
And she and her canvas would follow him wherever he would go
'Cause they were painters and they were painting themselves
A lovely world.

Oil streaked daisies covered the living room wall
He put water-colored roses in her hair
He said, "Love, I love you, I want to give you mountains, the sunshine,
the sunset too
I want to give you everything as beautiful as you are to me
'Cause they were painters and they were painting themselves
A lovely world.

So they sat down and made a drawing of their love, an art to live by
They painted every, passion every home, created every beautiful child
in the winter they were weavers of warmth,
in summer they were carpenters of love
They thought blue prints were too sad so they made them yellow
'Cause they were painters and they were painting themselves
A lovely world.

Until one day the rain fell as thick as black oil
And in her heart she knew something was wrong
She went running
through the orchard screaming,
'No God, don't take him from me!,'

But by the time she got there, she feared he already had gone
She got to where he lay, water-colored roses in his hands for her
She threw them down screaming, 'Damn you man, don't leave me
with nothing left behind but these cold paintings, these cold portraits
to remind me!

He said, 'Love I leave, but only a little, try to understand
I put my soul in this life we created with these four hands
Love, I leave, but only a little this world holds me still
My body may die now, but these paintings are real.'
So many seasons came and many seasons went
and many times she saw her loves face watering the flowers,
talking to the trees and singing to his children

And when the wind blew, she knew he was listening,
and how he seamed to laugh along, and how he seemed to hold her
when she was crying
'Cause they were painters and they were painting themselves
A lovely world.

Eighty years, an old lady now, sitting on the front porch
Watching the clouds roll by, they remind her of her lover
how he left her and of times long ago, when she used to color carelessly,
Painted his portrait a thousand times, or maybe just his smile,
and she and her canvas would follow him wherever he would go
Yes, she and her canvas still follow
Because they are painters and they are painting themselves
A lovely world

~ fuzzy and warm


----------



## Dagny

Let Him Fly 
-Dixie Chicks


Ain’t no talkin’ to this man
Ain’t no pretty other side
Ain’t no way to understand the stupid words of pride
It would take an acrobat and I already tried all that
I’m gonna let him fly - mmm

Things can move at such a pace
The second hand just waved good-bye
You know the light has left his face
But you can’t recall just where or why
So there was reallly nothing to it
I just went and cut right through it
I said I’m gonna let him fly
Oh yea

*There’s no mercy in a live wire
No rest at all in freedom*
Choices we are given
It’s no choice at all
The proof is in the fire
You touch before it moves away - yeah
*But you must always know
How long to stay and when to go*

And there ain’t no talkin’ to this man
He’s been tryin’ to tell me so
It took a while to understand
The beauty of just letting go
’cause it would take an acrobat n’
I already tried all that


----------



## Web

*physically, you ache like a cavity...*

The Continuous Life
311

when things are outta whack
and they might collapse
and at the end of the day
you still can't relax
*and physically you ache
like a cavity* feelin' the blind
on your mind and the rest
of your body
listen to your heartbeat
flow and imagine
_become jackson pollack_
air brush chinese dragons
on a sky blue conversation
van or electra
buick of the mind full of
luminous matter
and slowly all the pressure
recedes and you stop to decay
naturally think clearly
ultimately through your grace
will give way to traffic jams
submachine guns in hand
city red-necks who think
like the omega man
feelin' the extremes
of the times we're livin'
stockpile spaghetti-o's
and cheerios plannin'
to survive that fall-out shit

its not ambiguous
it be continous
its all about us
its for real man
the continuous life there is no end
movin' through life
movin' through death

*my radio emits a signal form
a strange noise the kind of which
i've never heard before
i scan the dial for more stations
but all i get is an eerie feelin'
i'm not dreamin' this is the real dealin'*
there's nothin like this trance
i'm caught in a daze
cuz i'm finally out of my body
the *blue lights are ablaze*
yeah i'm really amazed
and feelin' so light that's right
lift off and i'm into the sky
as if a hologram were created
to shift my conciousness
changed again and i'm flung
in the rift
i wanna be free i wanna do right
i move through the portal
to be purified


----------



## bisKi

*Cass and Slide - Perception (Vocal Mix)*

You can see forever
Look inside of your mind
Find a sense another wonder
Just realease the fears you left behind

Feel your way through the darkness
Guide your soul into the light
Swim into the open water
Drift on the tides that you may find 

Find your soul in the sunrise
Look around you can see it in their eyes
Be as one together
Rise up as the emptyness subsides 

You can see forever
Rise up together
Search and you will find the answer
If you look deep inside of your mind


----------



## Egghead

*This Used to Be My Playground* 



This used to be my playground [used to be]
This used to be my childhood dream
This used to be the place I ran to
Whenever I was in need
Of a friend
Why did it have to end
And why do they always say

Don't look back
Keep your head held high
Don't ask them why
Because life is short
And before you know
You're feeling old
And your heart is breaking
Don't hold on to the past
Well that's too much to ask



(chorus)
Live and learn
Well the years they flew
And we never knew
We were foolish then
We would never tire
And that little fire
Is still alive in me
It will never go away
Can't say goodbye to yesterday [can't say goodbye]

(chorus)

No regrets
But I wish that you
Were here with me
Well then there's hope yet
I can see your face
In our secret place
You're not just a memory
Say goodbye to yesterday [the dream]
Those are words I'll never say [I'll never say]

This used to be my playground [used to be]
This used to be our pride and joy
This used to be the place we ran to
That no one in the world could dare destroy



This used to be our playground [used to be]
This used to be our childhood dream
This used to be the place we ran to
I wish you were standing here with me


This used to be our playground [used to be]
This used to be our great escape
This used to be the place we ran to
This used to be our secret hiding place

This used to be our playground [used to be]
This used to be our childhood dream
This used to be the place we ran to
The best things in life are always free
Wishing you were here with me


----------



## Furnace

*the notwist - one with the freaks*

You'll no longer be kissed and kind,
as you long for intuition,
as you have to learn the lesson twice.
You'll no longer be kissed and kind, as you long for intuition,
as you have to say the password twice.
Have you ever been all messed up,
have you ever?
You're the pincard,
you're the lifeguard,
you're the information guy,
but things look much bigger on the knees,
on your knees.
Miss the signal,
miss the signpost,
lose the access to it all,
and all a sudden,
you are one with the freaks.


----------



## MoeBro

*The Smashing Pumpkins - Farewell & Goodnight*

Goodnight, to every little hour that you sleep tight
May it hold you through the winter of a long night
And keep you from the loneliness of yourself
Heart strung is your heart frayed and empty
Cause it's hard luck, when no one understands your love
It's unsung, and i say
Goodnight, my love, to every hour in every day
Goodnight, always, to all that's in your heart

Goodnight, may your dreams be so happy and your
Head lite with the wishes of a sandman and a night light
Be careful not to let the bedbugs sleep tight nestled in your covers
The sun shines but i don't
A silver rain will wash away
And you can tell, it's just as well
Goodnight, my love, to every hour in every day
Goodnight, always to all that's pure that's in your heart


----------



## Raz

Am finding this song very relevant at the moment in my life....

*MADONNA
Mer Girl*

I ran from my house that cannot contain me
From the man that I cannot keep
From my mother who haunts me, even though she's gone
From my daughter that never sleeps
I ran from the noise and the silence
From the traffic on the streets

I ran to the treetops, I ran to the sky
Out to the lake, into the rain that matted my hair
And soaked my shoes and skin
Hid my tears, hid my fears

I ran to the forest, I ran to the trees
I ran and I ran, I was looking for me

I ran past the churches and the crooked old mailbox
Past the apple orchards and the lady that never talks
Up into the hills, I ran to the cemetery
And held my breath, and thought about your death

I ran to the lake, up into the hills
I ran and I ran, I'm looking there still
And I saw the crumbling tombstones
All forgotten names

I tasted the rain, I tasted my tears
I cursed the angels, I tasted my fears

And the ground gave way beneath my feet
And the earth took me in her arms
Leaves covered my face
Ants marched across my back
Black sky opened up, blinding me

I ran to the forest, I ran to the trees
I ran and I ran, I was looking for me
I ran to the lakes and up to the hill
I ran and I ran, I'm looking there still

And I smelled her burning flesh
Her rotting bones
Her decay

I ran and I ran
I'm still running away


----------



## hoptis

So love this song right now.

Obsession (I Love You) 
AMIEL

Your never boring,
Your always changing,
You feel amazing
Take me
Lead the way.
Im serious
Delirious
So into this
Let time slip away.

Crazy about you
Im no good without
What more can i say

I love you
And everything you do
I need you
Dont ever say we're through
I love you
The sun is shining 
The world is smiling
Baby i love you

Your stupid laugh 
Your salty skin
The heat within
And i cant help my self
I want to touch it baby
Look what you've made me
I want to do to you 
The things id never do.

Im stuck without you
Im less without you
What more can i say

I love you
And everything you do
I need you
Dont ever say we're through
I love you
The sun is shining 
The world is smiling
Baby i love you

I love you
And everything you do
I need you
Dont ever say we're through
I love you
The sun is shining 
The world is smiling
Baby i love you

See these hands they wanna touch you
See these eyes they wanna watch you
See this mouth it has to taste you
As our lips part i start to miss you
And with my arms wrapped around you
I breathe in and i devour you

Im stuck without you
I cant live without you
What more can i say

I love you
And everything you do
I need you
Dont ever say we're through
I love you
The sun is shining
The world is smiling
Baby i love

I love you
And everything you do
I need you
Dont ever say we're through
I love you
Could we stay together?
Be mine forever
Say you love me too.


----------



## neverwas

*Westlife - What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted...*

*As I walk this land of broken dreams
I have visions of many things
But happiness is just an illusion
Filled with sadness and confusion*

What becomes of the broken hearted
Who have love that's now departed
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
Maybe

Fruits of love
Grow all around (all around)
But for me they come a-tumbling down (a-tumbling down)
*Every day heart aches grow a little stronger
(Just a little stonger)
I can't stand this pain much longer
I walk in shadows searching for light (searching for light)
Cold and alone no comfort in sight
(No comfort in sight)
Hopin' and prayin' for someone to care (someone to care)
Always movin' and going nowhere*

What becomes of the broken hearted
Who have love that's now departed
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
Help me please

I'm searching though I don't succeed
(I don't succeed)
Someone's love there's a growing need
(Such a growing need)
All is lost there's no place for beginning
(No beginning)
All that's left is an unhappy ending
Unhappy ending

Now what becomes of the broken hearted
Who have love that's now departed
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
I'll be searching everywhere
Just to find someone to care
I'l be looking every day
I know I'm gonna find a way
Nothing's gonna stop me now
I'll find a way somehow
What becomes of the broken hearted
Who have love that's now departed
I know I've got to find
Some kind of peace of mind
Baby
Oh yeah
What becomes of the broken hearted
Who have love that's now departed
What becomes of the broken hearted
Who have love that's now departed
What becomes of the broken hearted


----------



## Raz

Geez we're all a bunch of hopeless romantics... 

Here's two songs: the first is *Total Eclipse of The Heart* by Bonnie Tyler...this was mine and my ex's song.  I think it's kind of interesting because on one hand it's about the safety and comfort of love, but then it also shows how love can just become codependence...

Turnaround, every now and then I get a
little bit lonely and you're never coming around
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a
little bit tired of listening to the sound of my tears
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a
little bit nervous that the best of all the years have gone by
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a
little bit terrified and then I see the look in your eyes
Turnaround bright eyes, Every now and
then I fall apart
Turnaround bright eyes, Every now and
then I fall apart

Turnaround, Every now and then I get a
little bit restless and I dream of something wild
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a
little bit helpless and I'm lying like a child in your arms
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a
little bit angry and I know I've got to get out and cry
Turnaround, Every now and then I get a
little bit terrified but then I see the look in your eyes
Turnaround bright eyes, Every now and
then I fall apart
Turnaround bright eyes, Every now and
then I fall apart

And I need you now tonight
And I need you more than ever
And if you'll only hold me tight
We'll be holding on forever
And we'll only be making it right
Cause we'll never be wrong together
We can take it to the end of the line
Your love is like a shadow on me all of the time
I don't know what to do and I'm always in the dark
We're living in a powder keg and giving off sparks
I really need you tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight

Once upon a time I was falling in love
But now I'm only falling apart
There's nothing I can do
A total eclipse of the heart
Once upon a time there was light in my life
But now there's only love in the dark
Nothing I can say
A total eclipse of the heart

Turnaround bright eyes
Turnaround bright eyes
Turnaround, every now and then I know
you'll never be the boy you always you wanted to be
Turnaround, every now and then I know
you'll always be the only boy who wanted me the way that I am
Turnaround, every now and then I know
there's no one in the universe as magical and wonderous as you
Turnaround, every now and then I know
there's nothing any better and there's nothing I just wouldn't do
Turnaround bright eyes, Every now and
then I fall apart
Turnaround bright eyes, Every now and
then I fall apart

And I need you now tonight
And I need you more than ever
And if you'll only hold me tight
We'll be holding on forever
And we'll only be making it right
Cause we'll never be wrong together
We can take it to the end of the line
Your love is like a shadow on me all of the time
I don't know what to do and I'm always in the dark
We're living in a powder keg and giving off sparks
I really need you tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight
Forever's gonna start tonight

Once upon a time I was falling in love
But now I'm only falling apart
There's nothing I can do
A total eclipse of the heart
Once upon a time there was light in my life
But now there's only love in the dark
Nothing I can say
A total eclipse of the heart 

This one is *Never Tear Us Apart* by INXS.  This is the song I would like to say belongs to me and someone else but it doesn't yet...given Michael Hutchence's death, the lines in bold always nearly make me cry...sometimes we really do need someone else to show us why we were made beautiful.


Don't ask me
What you know is true
Don't have to tell you
I love your precious heart

I
I was standing
You were there
Two worlds collided
And they could never tear us apart

We could live
For a thousand years
But if I hurt you
I'd make wine from your tears

I told you
That we could fly
*'Cause we all have wings
But some of us don't know why*

I
I was standing
You were there
Two worlds collided
And they could never ever tear us apart


----------



## neverwas

* Radio Head...Spinning Plates *

While you make pretty speeches
I'm being cut to shreds
You feed me to the lions
A delicate balance

And this just feels like spinning plates
I'm living in cloud cuckoo land
And this just feels like spinning plates
Our bodies floating down the muddy river

_ i have heard this song a lot lately and have fallen in love with it and the voice. _ 

* Korn. System. Queen Of The Damned. *

you fell away, 
what more can i say,
the feelings evolved,
i wont let it out,
i cant replace,
your screaming face,
feeling the sickness inside,

*why wont you die,
your blood in mine,
we'll be fine,
then your body will be mine,*

so many words,
can discribe my fate,
this feelings evolved,
so soon to break out,
i cant relate 
to happy states,
feeling the blood run inside

why wont you die,
your blood in mine,
we'll be fine,
then your body will be mine,

why is everything so fucking hard for me?
keep me down to watch you think i should be
must you tempt me and provoke the ministry
keep on trying i'm not dying so easily 
(i will not die)
why is everything so fucking hard for me? (i will not die)
why is everything so fucking hard for me? (i will not die)

why wont you die,
your blood in mine,
we'll be fine,
then your body will be mine,

why wont you die,
your blood in mine,
we'll be fine,
then your body will be mine.


----------



## MoeBro

both from a certain fucking amazing album I wont ever regret buying 

*Spineshank - Forgotten*
You're the one who 
You're the one who steals the life from
I'm the one who feels the falling
I believe you're nothing but a problem
Everything is so fake
You're just a motherfucking sight to see 
And time will block the vision
Life with you is so vague
It's like I'm living in a dream 

I have wondered why this always happens
Everything just falls away
Soon you'll be the one who is forgotten
It's so close but it's so far away

You're the one who
You're in disbelief of what you
Thought you could achieve, or try to
Once I thought this life was never ending
Must've been my mistake
You're just a motherfucking accident 
Offending yet amusing
I should have known that you 
And your intentions weren't for me

I have wondered why this always happens
Everything just falls away
Soon you'll be the one who is forgotten
It's so close but it's so far away

You're the one who fed the violence
I'm the one who broke the silence
I will sew the hole you left inside me
Leaving you in the past
I will release

I have wondered why this always happens
Everything just falls away
Soon you'll be the one who is forgotten
It's so close but it's so far away and

*Spineshank - Tear Me Down*
You wear a cheap disguise
Your only vice until the end
Don't have an alibi, you never try 
You just condemn
You pressure everything
You never bring, you take away
I can no longer breathe
You've taken me and everything too 

Far, to me it's so disgusting
Wrong, I'll push myself away 
Far, my sanity is rusting
Wrong, I look the other way

This is a war I can't fight
I can't let you tear me down
I will ignore all these lies
You will never tear me down

I sit and contemplate
How you sedate what's in my head
I will not instigate or emulate
I won't pretend
You'll never understand
You just demand to get your way
How all of this began 
I never ran and now it's gone too

Far, to me it's so disgusting
Wrong, I'll push myself away 
Far, my sanity is rusting
Wrong, I look the other way

This is a war I can't fight
I can't let you tear me down
I will ignore all these lies
You will never tear me down

Never tear me down

edit: fixed lyrics


----------



## harraser

not the first time ive posted this song, probably not the last either. but every time seems to have a different reason *shrugs*

*DIPPED IN ANGER - Failure*

I'm sick with the guilt and I'm dipped in the anger
And sex is the thing that has brought me disease
I want to hurt people, especially ones I know
I'm so fucking scared I just wish I could go
But go to the store or the park or the mountains
I'll still be sick there as the anger spews from me like fountains
Like fountains


I can break things, things plastic but things I'll remember I broke it's   
the the gnawing, the clawing,
The scraper inside wants to clean out all that's inside so there's only   
without
A numb hard shell is how they'll find me let me show you my best
I won't be that easy to find...
I will fit in with the rest...
I will fit in with the rest

The past is still with me, it follows not stopping
Slowing me down to show me that nothing is left in my life
To say that I have changed
I'm still here obsessing and faking im not
Can't even be honest with myself
I don't want to fit in with the rest
I don't want to fit in with the rest


----------



## Dagny

_Way to Blue_
-Nick Drake


Don't you have a word to show what may be done
Have you never heard a way to find the sun
Tell me all that you may know
Show me what you have to show
Won't you come and say
If you know the way to blue?

Have you seen the land living by the breeze
Can you understand a light among the trees
Tell me all that you may know
Show me what you have to show
Tell us all today
If you know the way to blue?

Look through time and find your rhyme
Tell us what you find
We will wait at your gate
Hoping like the blind.

Can you now recall all that you have known?
Will you never fall
When the light has flown?
Tell me all that you may know
Show me what you have to show
Won't you come and say
If you know the way to blue?


----------



## silverwheel

"Two Voices" - Brian Eno

Two voices
the one small
just a 10%
the other long and full
and capabale of huge movements
(an all-terrain voice)
"Sweet dreams baby"
says the little voice
"Thank you" booms mine
all inappropriate
and blind to the moment
blind to the moment


----------



## Raz

Just cause it's a cute and happy song about being different instead of a tragic dark song about being different...not a lot of those.  

*Garbage - Cherry Lips*
She gave you everything she had
But she was young and dumb
She`d just turned twenty-one
She didn`t care to hang around
So when the shit came down
Why she was nowhere to be found
This life can turn a good girl bad
She was the sweetest thing
That you had ever seen
You`re such a delicate boy
In the hysterical realm
Of an emotional landslide
In physical terms

With your cherry lips and golden curls
You could make grown men gasp
When you`d go walking past them
In your hot pants and high heels
They could not believe
That such a body was for real
It seemed like rainbows would appear
Whenever you came near the clouds would disappear
Because you looked just like a girl
Your baby blues would flash
And suddenly a spell was cast

You hold a candle in your heart
You shine the light on hidden parts
You make the whole world wanna dance
You bought yourself a second chance

Go Baby Go Go
We`re right behind you
Go baby Go Go
Yeah we`re looking at you
Go baby Go Go
Aw we`re right behind you
Go Baby
Go Baby
Yeah we`re looking at you
Go


----------



## Dagny

*For my darling Ant....*

Hope you're feeling better today than any other day you can remember, and that every single one of your tomorrows is as beautiful as I believe you to be.  



_You've Got A Friend_
-Carole King

When you're down and troubled
And you need some loving care 
And nothing, nothing is going right 
Close your eyes and think of me 
And soon I will be there 
To brighten up even your darkest night 

You just call out my name 
And you know wherever I am 
I'll come running to see you again 
Winter, spring, summer or fall 
All you have to do is call 
And I'll be there 
You've got a friend 

If the sky above you 
Grows dark and full of clouds 
And that old north wind begins to blow 
Keep your head together 
And call my name out loud 
Soon you'll hear me knocking at your door 

You just call out my name 
And you know wherever I am 
I'll come running to see you 
Winter, spring, summer or fall 
All you have to do is call 
And I'll be there 

Ain't it good to know that you've got a friend 
When people can be so cold 
They'll hurt you, and desert you
And take your soul if you let them 
Oh, but don't you let them


----------



## phishEcLOVEr

"Seven Nation Army" - white stripes 

I'm gonna fight 'em off
A seven nation army couldn't hold me back
They're gonna rip it off
Taking their time right behind my back
And I'm talkin' to myself at night
Because I can't forget
Back and forth through my mind
Behind a cigarette

And the message comin' from my eyes says leave it alone...

Don't wanna hear about it
Every single one's got a story to tell
Everyone knows about it
From the Queen of England to the hounds of hell
And if I catch it comin' back my way
I'm gonna serve it to you
And that ain't what you want to hear
But that's what I'll do

And the feeling coming from my bones says find a home...

I'm going to Wichita
Far from this opera forevermore
I'm gonna work the straw
Make the sweat drip out of every pore
And I'm bleeding, and I'm bleeding, and I'm bleeding
Right before the lord
All the words are gonna bleed from me
And I will think no more

And the stains comin' from my blood tell me "Go back home"...


----------



## Furnace

*I make myself hate my heart so I can stop loving.*

*Songs: Ohia - Love leaves its abusers*

Love Leaves Its Abuser
you must have heard
that voice loud and plain
through all the thunder i surrounded you in
and i once had cause
and i once had strength
*but i have been selfish
to say the least*
i owned up to this
though leaving is a curious way
for you to love me
so my life and my whole waiting guilt
i enclose late with my dues to you
love leaves its abuser
love leaves its abuser
love leaves its abuser
love leaves its abuser


----------



## neverwas

_...so ive been crying..._

*Marilyn Manson... Spade. The Golden Age Of Grotesque.*

The beauty spot was borrowed 
Now my sweet love rusts tomorrow 
On my confession that is waiting to be heard 

Run your empty rain down on me
Whisper your death beats so softly 
Bend your knees,the altar of my ego 

*You drained my heart, and made a spade 
There's still traces of me in your veins 
You drained my heart, and made a spade 
There's still traces of me in your veins* 

All my lilies' mouths are open, like to begging for dope and hoping 
But their pedal gently can kick, you won't be back 

All the timing that is sorrow of all the faces I've acquired 
We secure the shadow here, the sun fills face 

You drained my heart, and made a spade 
There's still traces of me in your veins 
You drained my heart, and made a spade 
There's still traces of me in your veins 

And we said 'til we die 
And we said 'til we die 

*You drained my heart, and made a spade 
There's still traces of me in your veins 
You drained my heart, and made a spade 
There's still traces of me in your veins *

*You drained my heart, and made a spade 
There's still traces of me in your veins 
You drained my heart, and made a spade 
There's still traces of me in your veins* 

And we said 'til we die 
And we said 'til we die


----------



## neverwas

_...pretty sure this ones been posted before...but i love it and it pulls at a few strings in me..._ 

The Cure...Open.


I really don't know what I'm doing here
I really think I should've gone to bed tonight but...
Just one drink
And there're some people to meet you
I think that you'll like them
I have to say we do
And I promise in less than an hour we will honestly go now why don't
I just get you another
While you just say hello...

Yeah just say hello...

So I'm clutching it tight
Another glass in my hand
And my mouth and the smiles
Moving up as I stand up
Too close and too wide
And the smiles are too bright
And I breathe in too deep
And my head's getting light
But the air is getting heavier and it's closer
And I'm starting to sway
And the hands on all my shoulders don't have names and they won't go away
So here I go
Here I go again...

Falling into strangers
And it's only just eleven
And I'm staring like a child
Until someone slips me heaven
And I take it on my knees
Just like a thousand times before
And I get transfixed
That fixed
And I'm just looking at the floor
Just looking at the floor
Yeah I look at the floor

And I'm starting to laugh
Like an animal in pain
And I've got blood on my hands
And I've got hands in my brain
And the first short retch
Leaves me gasping for more
And I stagger over screaming
On my way to the floor
And I'm back on my back
With the lights and the lies in my eyes
And the colour and the music's too loud
And my head's all the wrong size
So here I go
Here I go again...

Yeah I laugh and I jump
And I sing and I laugh
And I dance and I laugh
And I laugh and I laugh
And I can't seem to think
Where this is
Who I am
Why I'm keeping this going
Keep pouring it out
Keep pouring it down
And the way the rain comes down hard
That's the way I feel inside...

I can't take it anymore
This it I've become
This is it like I get
When my life's going numb
I just keep moving my mouth
I just keep moving my feet
I say I'm loving you to death
Like I'm losing my breath
And all the smiles that I wear
And all the games that I play
And all the drinks that I mix
And I drink until I'm sick
And all the faces that I make
And all the shapes that I throw
And all the people I meet
And all the words that I know
Makes me sick to the heart
Oh I feel so tired...

And the way the rain comes down hard
That's how I fell inside...


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

*ani difranco-  sorry i am*

i'm sorry i didn't sound more excited on the phone
i'm sorry that after all these years
i've left you feeling unrequited and alone, brought you to tears
i guess i never loved you quite as well as the way you loved me
i guess i'll never really be able to tell you how sorry
i am

and i don't know what it is about you
i just know it's not what it was
i don't know why red fades before blue it just does
and i don't know what it is about me
that i just can't keep still
i keep thinking someday i will make this all up to you
and maybe someday i will

i guess i never loved you quite as well
as the way you loved me
i guess i'll never really be able to tell you how sorry
i am
sorry i am
sorry i am
sorry i am


----------



## MoeBro

edit: err.. title
spineshank - Can't be Fixed
It goes beneath what I've done
It's bigger than the helplessness I've felt
It comes around without a face
And redefines my subconscious again

I can't be fixed
I can't be fixed
I can't be fixed
'Cause I won't change
Stall

Reverse the cause to numb the sense
It's meaningless if I can't be ashamed
I latch myself onto the need
The only thing that isolates me now

I can't be fixed
I can't be fixed
I can't be fixed
'Cause I won't change
Stall

It goes beneath who I am 
And turns into the recklessness I felt
It comes around without a face
And redefines my subconscious for good

I can't be fixed
I can't be fixed
I can't be fixed
'Cause I won't change
Stall


no internet at home 
it burrrns


----------



## neverwas

*Stay
Shakespears Sister*

*if this world is wearing thin 
and you're thinking of escape 
i'll go anywhere with you 
just wrap me up in chains 
but if you try to go out alone 
don't think i'll understand *

stay with me 
stay with me 

in the silence of your room 
in the darkness of your dreams 
you must only think of me 
there can be no in-betweens 
when your pride is on the floor 
i'll make you beg for more 

stay with me 
stay with me 

you'd better hope and pray 
that you make it safe 
back to your own world 
you'd better hope and pray 
that you wake one day 
in your own world 
'cuz when you sleep at night 
they don't hear your cries 
in your own world 
only time will tell 
if you can break the spell 
back in your own world 

stay with me 
stay with me 

_i loooove this song^^^^_


----------



## Furnace

*Muse - Muscle Museum*

She had something to confess to
But you don't have the time
So look the other way
You will wait until it's over
To reveal what you'd never shown her
Too little much too late

Too long trying to resist it
You've just gone and missed it
It's escaped your world

Can you see that I am needing
And begging for so much more
Than you could ever give
And I don't want you to adore me
Don't want you to ignore me
When it pleases you
Yeah, and I'll do it on my own

I have played in every toilet
But you still want to spoil it
To prove I've made a big mistake
Too long trying to resist it
You've just gone and missed it
It's escaped your world

Can you see that I am needing
And begging for so much more
Than you could ever give
And I don't want you to adore me
Don't want you to ignore me
When it pleases you
Yeah, and I'll do it on my own
And I'll do it all by myself
You will never make it


----------



## Raz

*Concrete Blonde - You're The Only One Can Make Me Cry*

Lots of guys can make me laugh
And show me some good times
Treat me nice and want me by their side
Lots of people call themselves my friends
And that’s all right
But you’re the only one I let inside

You’re the only one who leaves me warm and satisfied
You’re the only one who takes me wrong and makes me right
Oh and if you took your love away
You’d leave me high and dry
Cause baby, you’re the only one can make me cry

Lots of people talking at me
Tell me what is right
And lately I just don’t know what to do
Ah, the only thing that matters is
If you’re with me at night
Everything’s all right when I’m with you

You’re the only one who leaves me warm and satisfied
You’re the only one who takes me wrong and makes me right
Oh and if you took your love away
You’d leave me high and dry
Baby, you’re the only one can make me cry


----------



## neverwas

* Interpol...Hands Away * 

 Will you put my hands away?
Will you be my man?
Serve it up, don't wait
Let's see about this ham.

Oh, what happened?

Home spun desperation's knowing
Inside your cover's always blown

*Interpol...Stella was a diver and she was always down * 

*When she walks down the street, 
She knows there's people watching.
The building fronts are just fronts 
To hide the people watching her

But she once fell through the street
Down a manhole in that bad way
The underground drip
Was just like her scuba days *

Days
Daze
Days
Daze

She was all right because the sea was so airtight, she broke away
She is all right but she can't come out tonight, she broke away
She was all right, yeah the sea was so tight, air tight
She broke away, broke away

At the bottom of the ocean she dwells
At the bottom of the ocean she dwells
From crevices caressed by fingers
And fat blue serpent swells
Stella, Stella, Stella, Stella I love you

Chorus

*Well, she was my catatonic sex toy, love-joy diver
She went down down down there into the sea,
Yeah she went down down down there, down there for me, right on *

So good, oh yeah, right on

(There's something that's invisible, 
There's some things you can't hide,
Try detect you when I'm sleeping,
In a wave you say goodbye...)


----------



## MoeBro

I am: confused 


*Goo Goo Dolls - Iris*

And I’d give up forever to touch you
’cause I know that you feel me somehow
You’re the closest to heaven that i’ll
Ever be
And I don’t want to go home right now

And all I can taste is this moment
And all I can breathe is your life
’cause sooner or later it’s over
I just don’t want to miss you tonight

And I don’t want the world to see me
’cause I don’t think that they’d
Understand
When everything’s made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

*And you can’t fight the tears that ain’t
Coming
Or the moment of truth in your lies
When everything feels like the movies
Yeah you bleed just to know you’re alive
*
And I don’t want the world to see me
’cause I don’t think that they’d
Understand
When everything’s made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don’t want the world to see me
’cause I don’t think that they’d
Understand
When everything’s made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don’t want the world to see me
’cause I don’t think that they’d
Understand
When everything’s made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

I just want you to know who I am


*Type O Negative - Anesthesia 

Like a flash of light in an endless night
Life is trapped between two black entities
'Cause when you trust someone illusion has begun
No way to prepare, Impending despair

Did one say so cruel
'Tis better to love than lose
Ignorance is bliss
Wish not knew your kiss
So many times been burned
This lesson goes unlearned
Remember desire only fuels the fire - Liar

Betwixed birth and death
Every breath regret
I pity the living
Envy for the dead
Emotionally stunned
In defense - I'm numb
I'd rather not care then to be aware - Be scared

I don't need love

Are a thousand tears worth a single smile?
When you give an inch, will they take a mile?
Longing for the past but dreading the future
If not being used, well then you're a user and a loser

World reknowned failure at both death and life
Given nothingness, purgatory blight
To run and hide, a cowardly procedure
Options exhausted, except for anesthesia

I don't feel anything
*


----------



## MoeBro

*Type O Negative - Less Than Zero*

My reflection as that shadow's 
blessing my death
Lost soul in agony meet machine tragedy

Girl if you love me, then why won't
you set me free?
I don't have call-waiting, hey, was that
you pranking me?

The sheep within
Wearing wolf's skin
Weak the giant
Amongst midgets

Snot and come, piss and shit
Of this i am made - like a taste of it?

Vomit, pus, sweat, tears, blood
The scab removed, revealing what was

Of this man of Steele
Nothing is real
The truth be scant
Lord of Idiots

The punishment?
Eternal lent
Victims be clear
You're all volunteers


----------



## anarchistgirl

I'm in a gothic mood...

ROLLING STONES-PAINT IT BLACk

I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colours anymore I want them to turn black
I see the girls go by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes

I see a line of cars and their all painted black
With flowers and my love both never to come back
I see people turn their heads and quickly look away
Like a newborn baby it just happens everyday

I look inside myself and see my heart is black
I see my red door and I want it painted black
Maybe then I'll fade away and not hav3 to face the facts
It's not easy facing up when your whole world is black

No more will my gree sea go turn a deeper blue
I could not forsee this thing happening to you
If I look hard enough into the setting sun
My love will laugh with me before the morning comes

I see a red door and I want it painted black
No colours anymore I want them to turn black
I see the girls go by dressed in their summer clothes
I have to turn my head until my darkness goes

Dont wanna see your face
Paint it black
Black as night
Black as coal
Don't want to see the sun
Shining high in the sky
I wanna see it painted painted painted
Paint it black
Wanna see it painted painted painted
Paint it black


----------



## hopeless_without_acid

*gangstarr betrayal*

Scandalous, money greed and lust
In this trife life, there ain't nobody you can trust
Plus there's no justice, it's just us
In fact, watchin' yo back it be must
And each and everyday around the way gats bust
And jealous so-called friends'll try to set you up
It's called betrayal

Verse 1: Guru

Check the horror scene
The kid was like twelve or thirteen
Never had the chance like other kids to follow dreams
Watched his father catch two in the dome and to the spleen
Nothin' but blood everywhere, these streets are mean
They spared his life, but killed his moms and his sister Jean
Of course over some drug shit
Hi spops was on some ill-out, spill your guts, on some thug shit
Didn't know his boys was on some shady ass no love shit
His pops got played out though, with silencers they laid him out yo
Took his stash and all the cash and left 'em, tied up on the couch yo

With tape over his mouth, so he couldn't cry out
cause his dad was the nigga with clout
Survival of the fittest so they split his wig no doubt
Despite the stocking caps he noticed the same cat, who used to give him doe
and taught him, to use the same gat
Supposed to be an Uncle,fam and all that
He could tell it was him 'cause he wore the same slacks, he wore when
he took him to Meadowlands racetrack
Why did he flip and go out like that?
It's called betrayal

Hook

Verse 2: Scarface

A Betrayal
Punk ass niggas
It's called betrayal

He on a mission to become a ball player
Flip big Benz's, flossin all gators
Had it all mapped out,6-8,12th grader
Fresh outta school, he fin' to go lay paper
He had abrother who was hustlin collectin his change
Never let his baby brother stick his neck in the game
Told him all he had to do is just enjoy the ride
And he ain't have to worry about money cause that's in time
So now he's pacin as the time moves slowly
Can't wait to face Shaquille in the paint and school Kobe
Kept his grades and stayed up under naighborhood functions
And then a group of knuckleheads came through dumpin
So now he's sittin on the sidewalk bleedin
Fell into a puddle of his own blood and stopped breathin
And everybody in the neighborhood still grievin
But destiny caught up with his ass and he got even
And all the cryin in the world ain't goin to bring him back
his brother, sittin at the wake wipin tears from his mother's eyes
Why'd the game have to go and take the young boys life
Only the wicked live shife, payin the price
while he's starin at the shell
his brothers soul wants hell the trigger man made bail
and you, wouldn't pay the boys mail, and sacrificed the fuckin family
That's betrayal
Betrayal(echoes)

Hook


----------



## hopeless_without_acid

*gangstarr: moment of truth*

Chorus: Guru

They say it's lonely at the top, in whatever you do
You always gotta watch motherfuckers around you
Nobody's invincible, no plan is foolproof
We all must meet our moment of truth

Verse One: Guru

The same sheisty cats that you hang with, and do your thang with
could set you up and wet you up, nigga peep the language
It's universal, you play with fire it may hurt you
or burn you, lessons are blessings you should learn through
Let's face facts, although MC's lace tracks
it doesn't mean behind the scenes there ain't no dirt to trace back
That goes for all of us, there ain't nobody to trust
It's like sabotage, it's got me ready to bust
But I can't jeapordize, what I have done up to this point
So I'ma get more guys, to help me run the whole joint
Cultivate, multiply, motivate, or else we'll die
You know I be the masterof the who what where and why
See when you're shinin, some chumps'll wanna dull ya
Always selfish jealous punks, will wanna pull ya
down, just like some shellfish in a bucket
cause they love it, to see your ass squirm like a worm
But just as you'll receive what is comin to you
Everybody else is gonna get theirs too
I ain't no saint, therefore I cannot dispute
That everyone must meet their moment of truth

Chorus: Guru

Actions have reactions, don't be quick to judge
You may not know the harships people don't speak of
It's best to step back, and observe with couth
For we all must meet our moment of truth

Verse Two: Guru

Sometimes you gotta dig deep, when problems come near
Don't fear things get severe for everybody everywhere
Why do bad things happen, to good people?
Seems that life is just a constant war between good and evil
The situation that I'm facin, is mad amazin
to think such problems can arise from minor confrontations
Now I'm contemplatin in my bedroom pacin
Dark clouds over my head, my heart's racin
Suicide? Nah, I'm not a foolish guy
Don't even feel like drinking, or even gettin high
Cause all that's gonna do really, is accelerate
the anxieties that I wish I could alleviate
But wait, I've been through a whole lot of other shit, before

So I oughta be able, to withstand some more
But I'm sweatin though, my eyes are turnin red and yo
I'm ready to lose my mind but instead I use my mind
I put down the knife, and take the bullets out my nine
My only crime, was that I'm too damn kind
And now some skanless motherfuckers wanna take what's mine
But they can't take the respect, that I've earned in my lifetime
And you know they'll never stop the furious force of my rhymes
So like they say, every dog has it's day
And like they say, God works in a mysterious way
So I pray, remembering the days of my youth
As I prepare to meet my moment of truth

('You should know the truth
And the truth shall set you free' --> from _Who's Gonna Take the Weight?_)

Verse Three: Guru

Yo I got one lyric pointed at your head for start
Another one, is pointed at your weak ass heart
Now if I pull the trigger, on these fully loaded lines
You're gonna wish I woulda pulled a black nine, I mack dimes
Crack the spines of the fake gangsters
Yeah the bitin triflin niggaz, and the studio pranksters
Yo lookin at the situation plainly: will you remain G?
Or will you be looked upon strangely?
I reign as the articulator, with the greater data
Revolvin on the TASCAM much doper than my last jam
While others struggle to juggle, tricky metaphots
I explore more, to expose the core
A lot of MC's, act stupid to me
And we have yet to see, if they can match our longevity
But anyway it's just another day
Another fake jack I slay with my spectac' rap display
Styles, smooth but rugged -- you can't push or shove it
You dig it and you dug it cause like money you love it
The king of monotone, with my own throne
Righteously violent prone my words bring winds like cyclones
Stormin your hideout, blockin out your sunlight
Your image and your business, were truly not done right
Throw up your he-Allah-I now, divine saviors
You got no hand skills there's no security to save ya
No pager, no celly, no drop top Benz-y
I came to bring your phone hip-hop, to an ending
My art of war will leave you sore from the abuse
Cause you must meet your moment of truth

First Chorus


----------



## neverwas

*"To You I Belong" B-Witched *

Rain fell down 
You were there 
I cried for you when I 
hurt my hand 
Storm a-rushing in 
Wind was howling 
I called for you, you were there 

Whenever dark turns to night 
And all the dreams sing their song 
And in the daylight forever 
To you I belong 

Beside the sea 
When the waves broke 
I drew a heart for you in the sand 
In fields where streams 
Turn to rivers 
I ran to you, you were there 

Whenever dark turns to night 
And all the dreams sing their song 
And in the daylight forever 
To you I belong 

I ran to you, you were there 

Whenever dark turns to night 
And all the dreams sing their song 
And in the daylight forever 
To you I belong 

To you I belong 
To you I belong 


_ what would i do without you...you know i appreciate you and ur best friendship...i always will xx_


----------



## asmodeus256

*Nine Inch Nails - Sin*

_you give me the reason
you give me control
i gave you my purity my purity you stole
did you think i wouldn't recognize this compromise
am i just too stupid to realize
stale incense old sweat and lies lies lies

it comes down to this
your kiss
your fist
and your strain
it get's under my skin within
take in the extent of my sin

you give me the anger
you give me the nerve
carry out my sentence
well i get what i deserve
i'm just an effigy to be defaced
to be disgraced
your need for me has been replaced
and if i can't have everything well then just give me a taste

it comes down to this
your kiss
your fist
and your strain
it get's under my skin within
take in the extent of my sin_


----------



## alasdairm

*save me* by *aimee mann*

You look like a perfect fit 
For a girl in need of a tourniquet 

But can you save me 
Come on and save me 
If you could save me 
From the ranks of the freaks 
Who suspect they could never love anyone 

'Cause I can tell 
You know what it's like 
The long farewell of the hunger strike 

But can you save me 
Come on and save me 
If you could save me 
From the ranks of the freaks 
Who suspect they could never love anyone 

You struck me dumb like radium 
Like Peter Pan or Superman 

You will come to save me 
C'mon and save me 
If you could save me 
From the ranks of the freaks 
Who suspect they could never love anyone 
'Cept the freaks 
Who suspect they could never love anyone 
But the freaks 
Who suspect they could never love anyone 

C'mon and save me 
Why don't you save me 
If you could save me 
From the ranks of the freaks 
Who suspect they could never love anyone 

Except the freaks 
Who suspect they could never love anyone 
Except the freaks who could never love anyone

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

*wise up* by *aimee mann*

It's not 
What you thought 
When you first began it 
You got 
What you want 
Now you can hardly stand it though, 
By now you know 
It's not going to stop 
It's not going to stop 
It's not going to stop 
'Til you wise up 

You're sure 
There's a cure 
And you have finally found it 
You think 
One drink 
Will shrink you 'til you're underground 
And living down 
But it's not going to stop 
It's not going to stop 
It's not going to stop 
'Til you wise up 

Prepare a list of what you need 
Before you sign away the deed 
'Cause it's not going to stop 
It's not going to stop 
It's not going to stop 
'Til you wise up 
No, it's not going to stop 
'Til you wise up 
No, it's not going to stop 
So just...give up 

alasdair


----------



## punch e punch

Heard this old number on the radio the other day and it made me wanna laugh and cry at the same time-

"I always thought that our relationship was cool
You played the part of having sense, I always played the fool
Now things are different, I don't know why
Whenever we seperate I almost wanna cry

"Oh no, please not that again!
Love rears up it's ugly head

"And when I come home late you don't complain or call
So as a consequence, I don't go out at all
My friends are frightened, they don't know what's goin on
They think you've put a spell on me and now my mind is gone

"Oh no, not that again!
Love rears up its ugly head

"Oh, not so bad, they say
But you never know when love is gonna go
Does anybody really know?

"Check this out-
I'm at the alter as they play the Wedding March
I'm in a black tuxedo with my collar full of starch
Oh she looks as lovely as she's ever gonna get
I'll wake up from this nightmare in a pool of sweat

"Oh no, not that again!
Love love rears up its ugly head
I'm not going, I'm not going
When love rears up its, love rears up its
ugly, ugly, ugly ugly head
What you gonna do, boy
What you gonna do
When it comes and gets you?"

Living Colour "Love Rears Up Its Ugly Head"


----------



## InterimDemise

Mae - Sun

*I'm a mess, i guess, it's what ive asked for
It's what I've needed*
well ya know me better than matters
at least you did then something happened, 
and once again somethings happened
sometimes i wonder if we really took the steps to break right through it

i know that there are better days but to see the light and feel the rays
life was always back and forth and
we were always idling or making useless progresss

*waiting for the rain to stop
detsinations beutiful
seems that im still waiting for the sun
someday well come back to us, if youre willing let it go
why wont you just let this be your sun*

it seems like yesterday we had the world our way
but soooooooo, seems were headed for destruction

*i'll ask you, what in the world shoudl we do
the light is green, our break is through
are we not trying, or were trying to hard*
you know it never wanted to miss, i hold on tight and reminiss
but it's bittersweet to me
and time stands still, as it's trapped inside the letterbox you gave back to me

but im the one who keeps on reading
and im the one who wants to let it go
the first to speak and the last to know
another scene that were creating
i need to know if were still making
useless progress

waiting for the rain to stop
detsinations beutiful
seems that im still waiting for the sun
someday well come back to us, if youre willing let it go
why wont you just let this be your sun

it seems like yesterday we had the world our way
but soooooooo, seems were headed for destruction




THRICE

"Deadbolt"

when deadbolts awake you from deja vu dreams,
at four in the morning you know where I'll be.
out running red lights asleep at the wheel.
the sirens feed my nightmares,

i just close my eyes and I'm already there;
its already too late.
i know its nothing but lies,
but they sound so sincere;
i find them too hard to hate.

*and she calls from the doorway "stolen water is so sweet,
so lets drink in the darkness if you know what i mean"*
and she calls from the doorway "stolen water is so sweet,
so lets drink in the darkness if you know what i mean"

*and I'm almost sure
that I've been here before,
that this is not the first time I've stood in front of this door,
with an overwhelming feeling that i shouldn't go in,
but it seems this is a battle that i never could win.*

and you!
my true love!
you call from the hilltop.
you call through the streets,
*"Darling don't you know,
the water is poison."
and i say!
"come on and give me my poison."

what have i done.?
is it too late to save me from this place?
from the depths of the grave?
we all are those ..
who thought we were brave.
what have i done.?*


----------



## KAZ

I never really looked that hard at the lyrics before. Now they really do apply to you and I. Cause I know you are reading them now.  

Screaming Infidelities :: Dashboard Confessional

I'm missing your bed
I never sleep
Avoiding the spots where we'd have to speak,
And this bottle of beast
Is taking me home

I'm cuddling close
To blankets and sheets
But you're not alone, and you're not discreet
Make sure I know who's taking you home.

I'm reading your note over again
There's not a word that I comprehend,
Except when you signed it
"I will love you always and forever."

Well As for now I'm gonna hear the saddest songs
And sit alone and wonder
How you're making out
But as for me, I wish that I was anywhere with anyone
Making out.

I'm missing your laugh
How did it break?
And when did your eyes begin to look fake?
I hope you're as happy as you 're pretending.

I am alone
In my defeat I wish I knew you were safely at home

I'm missing your bed
I never sleep
Avoiding the spots where we'd have speak, and
This bottle of beast is taking me home.

Your hair, it's everywhere.
Screaming infidelities
And taking its wear.

I'm sorry that you have to be witness to my life as it goes on. I don't know if it's better to include you or push you further away. Please help me help you.


----------



## neverwas

_for all my friends i  love and left in sydney...and specailly for the ones i love dearlly now_ 

*The Sound Of Goodbye
By Armen Van Buuren Presents: Perpetuous Dreamer *

Every face I see is cold as ice
Everything I scratch is pain
Ever since I lost imagination

Like a string that flows into the sea
I am lost for all eternity
Ever since you took your love 
Away from me

*Sometimes
The Sound Of Goodbye
Is louder than any drumbeat


----------



## bisKi

*Rolling Stones ~ Sympathy for the devil*

First heard this song a long time ago, together with "Paint It Black". Then heard the GNR cover from that Interview with the Vampire Movie.. and now it's been remixed by Fatboy Slim. 


Please allow me to introduce myself 
I'm a man of wealth and taste 
I've been around for a long, long year 
Stole many a man's soul and faith 

And I was 'round when Jesus Christ 
Had his moment of doubt and pain 
Made damn sure that Pilate 
Washed his hands and sealed his fate 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guess my name 
But what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game 

I stuck around St. Petersburg 
When I saw it was a time for a change 
Killed the czar and his ministers 
Anastasia screamed in vain 

I rode a tank 
Held a general's rank 
When the blitzkrieg raged 
And the bodies stank 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guess my name, oh yeah 
Ah, what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah 
(woo woo, woo woo) 

I watched with glee 
While your kings and queens 
Fought for ten decades 
For the gods they made 
(woo woo, woo woo) 

I shouted out, 
"Who killed the Kennedys?" 
When after all 
It was you and me 
(who who, who who) 

Let me please introduce myself 
I'm a man of wealth and taste 
And I laid traps for troubadours 
Who get killed before they reached Bombay 
(woo woo, who who) 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah 
(who who)
But what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game, oh yeah, get down, baby 
(who who, who who) 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guessed my name, oh yeah 
But what's confusing you 
Is just the nature of my game 
(woo woo, who who) 

Just as every cop is a criminal 
And all the sinners saints 
As heads is tails 
Just call me Lucifer 
'Cause I'm in need of some restraint 
(who who, who who) 

So if you meet me 
Have some courtesy 
Have some sympathy, and some taste 
(woo woo)
Use all your well-learned politesse 
Or I'll lay your soul to waste, um yeah 
(woo woo, woo woo) 

Pleased to meet you 
Hope you guessed my name, um yeah 
(who who)
But what's puzzling you 
Is the nature of my game, um mean it, get down 
(woo woo, woo woo) 

Woo, who 
Oh yeah, get on down 
Oh yeah 
Oh yeah! 
(woo woo) 

Tell me baby, what's my name 
Tell me honey, can ya guess my name 
Tell me baby, what's my name 
I tell you one time, you're to blame 

Oh, who 
woo, woo 
Woo, who 
Woo, woo 
Woo, who, who 
Woo, who, who 
Oh, yeah 

What's my name 
Tell me, baby, what's my name 
Tell me, sweetie, what's my name 

Woo, who, who 
Woo, who, who 
Woo, who, who 
Woo, who, who 
Woo, who, who 
Woo, who, who 
Oh, yeah 
Woo woo 
Woo woo


----------



## XiolaBleu

Okkervil River - For the Captain

I.

Relax, no song is written,
nothing you thought of yourself.
It's just a ghost
that came unbidden
to this house.
This infection grows stronger every year,
this seed inside the water of your tear.
There is no escaping it.
This seed blooming in the water of your tear
the way an unborn baby's ear unfolds in your belly.
This infection grows stronger every year,
this direction of a tear rolling down your cheek,
there is no escaping it.
There is no escaping
the thing that is making its home in your radio.

II.

Bless this tiny alley 
we have fallen from tall buildings
we have fallen
bless the birth of him
the chapel he was killed in
all these tiny flowers
they have sat under the sidewalk
they have waited for the pieces 
of the summer sun to show us
all that is your beauty and 
all that is your treasure 
I could smell your skin beside me
say I hope I'm here forever
but captain with your lovers
with your list of favorite pillows
with your favorite list of children
and the wall where you drew windows
overlooking tiny gardens
cut in two by jagged mountains
and the secret sacred sharing
that went on beside the fountain
where the water waits forever
for a tiny tiny treasure
that will rise up and recover
that will leave this tiny alley
when you meet me in the garden
with your wings all dipped in cedar
all these spirits brushing past me
brushing past me in the ether
say "all this is window dressing
all you are is flimsy curtains
you will flame up with a word from us
and won't know that you're burning


----------



## spinkle

*Phish - The Meatstick*

I'm trapped here as my senses bleed
I can't decide/describe which things I need
You show up late and stumble in
I'm sure if you I still care in 
My captive gaze inside your eye
A pain I can't identify
Attempting to record this view
Reflections drive me out of you

Time for the meatstick
Bury the meatstick
Take out the meatstick
Time 
Wooah, shocks my brain
Wooah, shocks my brain

But long before this scene concludes
The end I'm seeking still eludes
My every effort to apply
My will to moments passing by
But every time you say goodbye
A pain I can't identify
Reveals to me the hidden door
That leads to several moments more

Time for the meatstick
Bury the meatstick
Take out the meatstick
Time 
Wooah, shocks my brain
Wooah, shocks my brain


Meatosticku Jiuando
Meatosticku Kakushite
Meatosticku Toridashta Jiuando
Do Do Atamaga Shock
Do Do Atamaga Shock


----------



## cherub

*Train
Drops Of Jupiter
It's About You*

This ain't about the things I've done
Where I've been or what I won
Stand on your corner a thousand time
Lose what I got keep what I find
It's about you
It's about you 

This ain't about the things you say
Or how you make me feel this way
Stand on your corner a thousand time
Lose what I got keep what I find
It's about you
It's about you 

And when I get this feeling
It's hard for me to come back down
And when I get this feeling
It's hard for me to come back down
And I could be
That everything you need
And I know this could be
That free fall back to me 

This ain't about the things I've done
Where I've been or what I won
Stand on your corner a thousand time
Lose what I got keep what I find
It's about you
It's about you
It's about you
It's about you
And when I get this feeling
It's hard for me to come back down
And when I get this feeling
It's hard for me 

Cause I could be
That everything you need
And I know this could be
That free fall back to me 

But keeping you ain't easy
With everyone that sees me
Telling me get back on the ground
It never could be easy
Instead of you just pleasing me
You're keeping me down
And I know this could be
That freefall
Come on jump to me


----------



## anarchistgirl

*Terri Clark, No Fear *

I want a road stretching out before me
I want a radio in my ear
I want a full tank of absolution
No Fear

I want a rainstorm to pull me over
Then a sky that begins to clear
Towards the truest of destinations
No Fear

Chorus: I used to hit every wall there was
I used to run away from love
All I ever wanted was right here
But I had to reach way down inside
I had to have faith I'd find
No Fear

I want the world to just keep on turning
I want the dawn in my rear view mirror
I want to hear my own voice singing
No Fear

And when I need two arms around me
And there's no one near
When I'm alone let the only sound be
No Fear

Chorus: I used to hit every wall there was
I used to run away from love
All I ever wanted was right here
But I had to reach way down inside
I had to have faith I'd find
No Fear

I want peace, love, and understanding
A stogie and an ice cold beer
Don't want to live afraid of dying

I used to hit every wall there was
I used to run away from love
All I ever wanted was right here
But I had to reach way down inside

I used to stay up all night long
Wondering what I was doing wrong
All I every needed was right here
But I had to reach way down inside
I had to have faith I'd find
No Fear


----------



## harraser

*UGLY CASANOVA - PACIFICO*

they said they'd give me everything,
here's the part that made me laugh.
they didn't give me anything
and then they took half of that.
so sharpen your teeth or lay flat!

you said you'd play clean, oh what a load of crap,
by the time that you were through with me
i had to take a bath
so sharpen your teeth or lay flat!

they said that it'd go good for me,
rain diamonds and all that.
i stood out in the downpour
getting hit by broken glass.
so sharpen your teeth or lay flat!

[pacifico...]


----------



## bisKi

The Wedding Singer was one of the movies onboard the flight and the last scene where he was singing it to Drew Barrymore - just so mmmm...


Adam Sandler---Grow Old With You 

I wanna make you smile 
whenever you're sad 
Carry you around 
when your arthritis is bad 
All I wanna do 
is grow old with you. 

I'll get your medicine 
when your tummy aches 
build you a fire 
if the furnace breaks 
Oh it could be so nice, 
growin old with you. 

I'll miss you, kiss you, 
give you my coat 
when you are cold. 
Need you, feed you, 
I'll even let you hold 
the remote control. 

So let me do the dishes 
in the kitchen sink 
Put you to bed 
when you've had too much to drink. 
Oh I could be the man to grow old with you. 
I wanna grow old with you.


----------



## Furnace

*Queens of the Stone Age - No One Knows*

We get some rules to follow
That and this
These and those
No one knows

We get these pills to swallow
How they stick
In your throat
Tastes like gold

Oh, what you do to me
No one knows

And I realize you're mine
Indeed a fool of mine
And I realize you're mine
Indeed a fool of mine
Ahh

I journey through the desert
Of the mind
With no hope
I found low

I drift along the ocean
Dead lifeboats in the sun 
And come undone

Pleasently caving in
I come undone

And I realize you're mine
Indeed a fool of mine
And I realize you're mine
Indeed a fool and mine
Ahhh

Heaven smiles above me
What a gift there below
But no one knows

A gift that you give to me
No one knows


----------



## spinkle

*Dead Flowers* - The Rolling Stones

Well, when you’re sitting there
In your silk upholstered chair
Talking to some rich folks that you know
Well I hope you won’t see me
In my ragged company
You know I could never be alone

Take me down little susie, take me down
I know you think you’re the queen of the underground
And you can send me dead flowers every morning
Send me dead flowers by the mail
Send me dead flowers to my wedding
And I won’t forget to put roses on your grave

Well, when you’re sitting back
In your rose pink cadillac
Making bets on kentucky derby day
I’ll be in my basement room
With a needle and a spoon
And another girl to take my pain away

Take me down little susie, take me down
I know you think you’re the queen of the underground
And you can send me dead flowers every morning
Send me dead flowers by the mail
Send me dead flowers to my wedding
And I won’t forget to put roses on your grave

Take me down little susie, take me down
I know you think you’re the queen of the underground
And you can send me dead flowers every morning
Send me dead flowers by the us mail
Say it with dead flowers at my wedding
And I won’t forget to put roses on your grave
No I won’t forget to put roses on your grave


----------



## bisKi

*Andain ~ Beautiful Things*

Got up early, found something's missing
my only name.
No one else sees but I got stuck,
and soon forever came.
Stopped pushing on for just a second, then nothing's changed.
Who am I this time, where's my name?
I guess it crept away.

No one's calling for me at the door.
And unpredictable won't bother anymore.
And silently gets harder to ignore.
Look straight ahead, there's nothing left to see.
What's done is done, this life has got it's hold on me.
Just let it go, what now can never be.

I forgot that I might see,
So many beautful things.
I forgot that I might need,
to find out what life could bring.


----------



## harraser

*Just One Kiss - The Cure*

Remember the time that you rained all night
The queen of Siam in my arms
Remember the time that the islands sank
But nobody opened their eyes

Remember that time that the trees fell down
The wood crashing through the wall
Remember the sound that could wake the dead
But nobody woke up at all

Somebody died for this
Somebody died for just one kiss

Remember the time that the sky went black
We waited alone on the sands
Remember the taste of the raging sea
But nobody held out their hands

Somebody died for this
Somebody died
For just one kiss

Just one kiss
Just one kiss


----------



## neverwas

*Portishead.  All Mine* 

All the stars may shine bright
All the clouds may be white
But when you smile
Ohh how I feel so good
That I can hardly wait

To hold you
Enfold you
Never enough
Render your heart to me

All mine.......
You have to be

From that cloud, number nine
Danger starts the sharp incline
And such sad regrets
Ohh as those starry skies
As they swiftly fall

Make no mistake
You shan't escape
Tethered and tied
There's nowhere to hide from me

All mine....
You have to be

Don't resist
We shall exist
Until the day I die
Until the day I die

All mine.......
You have to be

* Portishead-Dummy. Numb *


Unable so lost
I can't find my way
Been searching, but I have never seen
A turning, a turning from deceit

Cos the child roses like
Try to reveal what I could feel

I can't understand myself anymore
But I m still feeling lonely
Feeling so unholy

Cos the child roses like
Try to reveal what I could feel
But this loneliness
It just won't leave me alone

I'm fooling somebody
A faithless path to roam
Deceiving to breath this secretly
This silence, a silence I can't bear

Cos the child roses like
Try to reveal what I could feel
And this loneliness
It just won't leave me alone
And this loneliness,
It just won't leave me alone, ohh no

A lady of war

A lady of war


----------



## harraser

* A Good Hard Look - King Missile III*

i think its time 
we so-called sensitive men 
stopped kidding ourselves 
with all this crap 
about how guys in the Marines 
and garage mechanics 
and y'know just generally macho guys
about how theyre insecure about their masculinity 
because they have little dicks
because thats crap and we all know it
guys in the military, 
construction workers, 
football players
they have bigger dicks than you and I 
and we might as well just accept it
because it is stupid and dishonest 
for us to go around implying 
that us literary, intelectual, 
politically aware, feminist type men
are actually more confident 
than the insensitive, 
sexist, brute type men 
because size doesnt matter 
and even if it did we have the bigger dicks
because this is bullshit.
I think it is high time we all took a good hard look at our dicks and faced the music.
ask yourself if your dick is as big as say 
that guy who beat the shit out of you in highschool
who is now married to some absurdly attractive woman youre too "enlightened" to admit you lust after
and who would never give you the time of day because,
stupid as you might think she is,
shes smart enough to know how little your dick is,
shes smart enough to know that that guy who beat the shit out of you in highschool
and who could beat the shit out of you again in a second
has a much bigger dick, and is a much better lay 
than you could ever hope to be
so just admit it.
youll feel better once you accept it.
I admit it. I accept it.
and im not about to watch basket-ball games on television 
or join the army
or vote republican just for the sake of a few extra inches.
forget it
its not worth it
its just not worth it.


----------



## sydpinkroger

*Radiohead - Talk Show Host*

*I want to, I want to be someone else or I'll explode* 
Floating upon the surface for
The birds, the birds, the birds

*You want me, well fucking well come and find me* 
I'll be waiting with a gun and a pack of sandwiches
And nothing, nothing, nothing, nothing

You want me, well, come on and break the door down
You want me, fucking come on and break the door down
I'm ready, I'm ready, I'm ready, I'm ready, I'm ready... 

*Radiohead - How To Disappear Completely* 

That there, that's not me
I go where I please
I walk through walls
I float down the Liffey

I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here, I'm not here

In a little while
I'll be gone
The moment's already passed
Yeah, it's gone

I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here, I'm not here

Strobe lights and blown speakers
Fireworks and hurricanes

I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here, I'm not here...


----------



## MoeBro

Type O Negative - The Dream Is Dead
Champagne glass of blood and wine
On chocolate hearts alone I dine
Candles weeping waxing tears
Ten for roses each one a year - disappear

Arrows fester in my heart
Each memory another dart
Love and death both colored red
Showing my past, the dream is dead

Another lonely Valentine's Day
I can't believe things turned 
out this way
And though I hate to see you go
I know it must be so
Another lonely Valentine's Day

Nobody will break your fall
All for none, yeah, none for all
Nothing's so cruel as the truth
Join the Festival of Fools

Nobody will break your fall
All for none, yeah, none for all
Nothing's so cruel as the truth
Join the festival, my fools

Another lonely Valentine's Day
I can't believe things turned 
out this way
And though I hate to see you go
I know it must be so
Another lonely Valentine's Day

The dream is dead.


----------



## belisimo

*Goldfrapp -  Hairy Trees* 

touch my garden
rain clouds, mountains
sunshine all day long
sunrise, meadows
oceans, rainbows
starlight all day long
golden new world
rain clouds, mountains
ride my pony
ride him slowly
smiling all day long
you give me this love


----------



## Cure or Disease?

*Allison Krauss - When you say nothing at all* 

It's amazing how you can speak right to my heart
Without saying a word, you can light up the dark
Try as I may I could never define
What's being said between your heart and mine

Chorus:
The smile on your face let's me know that you need me
There's a truth in your eyes saying you'll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you'll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing

All day long I can hear people talking out loud
But when you hold me near, you drown out the crowd
Old Mr. Webster could never define
What's being said between your heart and mine

The smile on your face let's me know that you need me
There's a truth in your eyes saying you'll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you'll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all


----------



## BGMarc

*Time - performed by Sir Laurence Olivier*

Stand before me on the sign of infinity,
all you of the earth.
With the granting of the law of provination
comes the application of change.

I will give you the key.
And with this knowledge, please realise,
comes the responsibility of sharing it.
I will show you the way.

It's very simple. Throughout the universe
there is order.

In the movement of the planets, in nature
and in the functioning of the human mind.
A mind that is in its natural state of order,
is in harmony with the universe
and such a mind is timeless.

Your life is an expression of your mind.
You are the creator of your own Universe -
For as a human being, you are free to will whatever
state of being you desire through the use of your
thoughts and words.

There is great power there.

It can be a blessing or a curse -
It's entirely up to you.
For the quality of your life is brought about
by the quality of your thinking -
think about that.

Thoughts produce actions -
look at what you're thinking.

See the pettiness and the envy and the greed and the
fear and all the other attitudes that causes
you pain and discomfort.

Realize that the one thing you have absolute
control over is your attitude.

See the effect that it has on those around you.
For each life is linked to all life
and your words carry with them chain reactions
like a stone that is thrown into a pond.

If your thinking is in order,
your words will flow directly from the heart
creating ripples of love.

If you truly want to change your world, my friends,
you must change your thinking.

Reason is your greatest tool,
it creates an atmosphere of understanding,
which leads to caring which is love.

Choose your words with care.
Go forth ... with love.


----------



## spinkle

*Sebadoh - Soul and Fire*

It's all a matter
of soul and fire.
Infatuation
or true desire.

The thrill of discovery,
divine intervention;
cruel, cruel change,
pain of rejection.

*As you walk away
think of all the joy we shared.
If you decide you need me,
I'll be wondering if I care...*

Not there to soothe your soul,
friend to tender friend.
I think our love is coming to an end.

King persuader,
congratulations.
You share her heart,
you bought her soul

*Princess confusion
come to me again.
Saying goodbye
was so much fun.*

When you walk away
feel the freedom in your heart.
There's a joy in letting go,
free to find a love apart.

When I lose control
I need a kind, forgiving friend,
but I think our love is coming to an end.

*I know our love is coming to an end.*


----------



## MoeBro

*Static X - This Is Not*

Lines and the light stream 
Screaming by me scream 
Burned down 
Not me you see me suffer 
Haunted by your spirit 
Undead by your spit 
Taunted by yourself alive 

Dazed and burning state 
Hazed and spinning fate 
Dazed and burning

I say I can't come 
You say this ain't home 
Hating this I mouth your name 

*This is not my life 
This is not my home 
This is not me 
I hate this*

Your voice in my mind 
Come home it ain't time 
Burned down 
Not me you see me suffer 

Solace to inspire 
Lowness to my life 
Taunted by yourself alive 

Dazed and burning state 
Hazed and spinning fate 
Dazed and burning 

I say I can't come 
You say this ain't home 
Hating this I mouth your name


*The Smashing Pumpkins - Rocket*

Bleed in your own light
Dream of your own life
I miss me
I miss everything I'll never be
And on, and on

I torch my soul to show
The world that I am pure
Deep inside my heart
No more lies

A crown of horns
An image formed deformed
The mark I've borne
A mark of scorn to you

Consume my love, devour my hate
Only powers my escape
The moon is out, the stars invite
I think i'll leave tonight

So soon I'll find myself alone
To relax and fade away
Do you know what's coming down
Do you know I couldn't stay free?

I shall be free
I shall be free
I shall be free
I shall be free
I shall be free free
Free of those voices inside me
I shall be free
I shall be free


----------



## mr_fluffy

*savage garden - crash and burn*

_i love being in love. it lets me vent all those pent up mushy feelings inside me. and i love the fact i've found that special other that allows me to do so, and appreciates what i have to offer. why is it that only cheese expresses how i feel right now? i'd want to be all angsty and tormented so i could quote some cool, hip indie band, but i'd much rather be in love and let cheesy pop express my thoughts, feelings and desires. this one's for you sweetie. wo hern ai ni!!_


*savage garden - crash and burn* 



When you feel all alone 
And the world has turned it's back on you 
Give me a moment please to tame your wild wild heart 
I know you feel like the walls are closing in on you 
It's hard to find relief and people can be so cold 
When darkness is upon your door and you feel like you can't take anymore 

*Let me be the one you call 
If you jump I'll break your fall 
Lift you up and fly away with you into the night 
If you need to fall apart 
I can mend a broken heart 
If you need to crash then crash and burn 
You're not alone*

When you feel all alone 
And a loyal friend is hard to find 
You're caught in a one way street 
With the monsters in your head 
When hopes and dreams are far away and 
You feel like you can't face they day 

Let me be the one you call 
If you jump I'll break your fall 
Lift you up and fly away with you into the night 
If you need to fall apart 
I can mend a broken heart 
If you need to crash then crash and burn 
You're not alone 

Because there has always been heartache and pain 
And when it's over you'll breathe again 
You'll breath again 

*When you feel all alone 
And the world has turned its back on you 
Give me a moment please 
To tame your wild wild heart*

Let me be the one you call 
If you jump I'll break your fall 
Lift you up and fly away with you into the night 
If you need to fall apart 
I can mend a broken heart 
If you need to crash then crash and burn 
You're not alone


----------



## sydpinkroger

*The Raveonettes - Love Can Destroy everything* 

If you were me and all you could think of 
Was to die in your arms tonight
How would you tell me and how would you hurt me
When hearts are not chained at first sight

Here I go not even surprised 
When Love is gone like something you stole
It takes a little time of getting used to 
But Love can destroy everything 

*I vaguely remeber something you told me* 
*When I took a shot at your heart* 
*You said you could never die for someone* 
*Who tore all your dreams apart* 

Here I go not even surprised 
When Love is gone like something you stole
It takes a little time of getting used to 
But Love can destroy everything 

It takes a little time of getting used to 
But Love can destroy everything
Yeah love can destroy everything


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

*handle this.  sum 41*

You said it once before
you don't do those things you used to anymore.
you say in doubt,
we're fading out
forgetting who we used to be.

Cause I will bring you down
I don't want to miss
I don't think you could handle this
You've lost what you can't find
it's never what you had in mind.

You take it with a smile
it's so easy when you're always in denial.
Just in time but out of line
I can't make all the same mistakes you want me to.

Cause I will bring you down
I don't want to miss
I don't think you could handle this
You've lost what you can't find
it's never what you had in mind.

You're giving up 
you know it's not what you need.
and it's true what you're going through
try so hard not to listen to
everything i never said.

Cause I will bring you down
I don't want to miss
I don't think you could handle this
You've lost what you can't find
it's never what you had in mind.

I'm getting over getting used to
and after all that i put you through
now i see i'm not the only one.

I never thought it'd ever come to
this in fact was never what you wanted from me
or how you meant it to be.


----------



## neverwas

*Para-Noir "Golden Age Of Grotesque" Marilyn Manson. *

[Dita:]
I'd fuck you because you are famous 
I'd fuck you for your money 
I'd fuck you to control you 
I'd fuck you so someday I can have half of everything you own 
I'd fuck you to fuck you over 
I'd fuck you until I find someone better 
Then fuck you in secret 
I'd fuck you because I can't remember if I'd already fucked you before 
I'd fuck you out of boredom 
I'd fuck you because I can't feel anything anyways 
I'd fuck you to make the pain go away 

[Manson:] 
Fuck you because I loved you 
Fuck you for loving it, too 
I don't need a reason to hate you the way I do 
Fuck you because I loved you 
Fuck you for loving it, too 
I don't need a reason to hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 

[Dita:] 
I'd fuck you so I could feel something instead of nothing at all 
I'd fuck you because you are beautiful 
I'd fuck you because you are my 
I'd fuck you because I am your whore 
I'd fuck you because you are a whore 
I'd fuck you for fun 
I'd fuck you for fun 
I'd fuck you because I can't 
I'd fuck you so I have a place to stay 
I'd fuck you so you will protect me 

[Manson:] 
Fuck you because I loved you 
Fuck you for loving it, too 
I don't need a reason to hate you the way I do 
Fuck you because I loved you 
Fuck you for loving it, too 
I don't need a reason to hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 

I don't need a reason to hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do


*Queens Of The Stone Age...Do It Again.* 

I fall over and over and over over over on you
I get ill, I get ill, I get ill, you're the only one I'm into
You and me
Fit so tight
I go lower and lower and lower lower livin easy
I don't know, I don't know what I got till it's over
You and me
Fit so tight

Can you do it again
Do it again
Do it again
Can you do it again

All the way, all the way, all the way, there's no where left we can meet
I'm into what you do but I leave you no where
You and me
Fit so tight
All we need
Is one more time

Can you do it again
Do it again
Do it again
Can you do it again

I only get to live one life
I won't pretend you're only mine
Where will you go, where will you find the way

To do it again
Do it again


----------



## Isolde

*Tool - Lateralus*

*Tool - Lateralus* 

Black then white are all I see in my infancy.
Red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me,
lets me see.
As below, so above and beyond, I imagine,
drawn beyond the lines of reason.
Push the envelope, watch it bend.

*Over thinking, over analyzing, separates the body from the mind.*
Withering my intuition, missing opportunities and I must
Feed my will to feel my moment drawing way outside the lines.

Black then white are all I see in my infancy.
Red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me,
Lets me see there is much more
and beckons me to look through to these infinite possibilities.
As below, so above and beyond, I imagine
drawn outside the lines of reason.
Push the envelope. Watch it bend.

Over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind.
Withering my intuition leaving all these opportunities behind.

*Feed my will to feel this moment urging me to cross the line.
Reaching out to embrace the random.
Reaching out to embrace whatever may come.* 

*I embrace my desire to
feel the rhythm, to feel connected
enough to step aside and weep like a widow
to feel inspired, to fathom the power,
to witness the beauty, to bathe in the fountain,
to swing on the spiral 
of our divinity and still be a human.*

*With my feet upon the ground I lose myself
between the sounds and open wide to suck it in,
I feel it move across my skin.
I'm reaching up and reaching out,
I'm reaching for the random or what ever will bewilder me.* 

And following our will and wind we may just to where no one's been.
We'll ride the spiral to the end and may just go where no one's been.

Spiral out. Keep going, going. . .


----------



## spinkle

*Bob Mould - Sinners And Their Repentances*

All those things i've done before
It doesn't matter anymore
I see the errors of my oh-so-humble ways
Better run before
There's no way that I can cover for
*All these things catch up to me*
We've all sinned before
I have sinned before

*These sins, they seem to fit you well*
Since I have known these sins so well

All these since I've known before
They just don't concern me anymore
*A secret voice in my sleep*
Better speak before
Know there's someone right behnd the door
*I don't seem to speak with ease*
Falling
Falling down

I see these words don't work so well
I say these words so well
See me saying "Oh, well"
It's easy to save face in this world

*How can you qualify
Difference between a sin and a lie*
I see my silver lining in the sky
*But now I can't decide
if you told the truth or you lied*
You seem to sin so well
This light's so bright
It seems to hurt my eyes
You seem to sin so well
*If the crush of your emotions 
leave you lying in the dust
Then take it all right out on me
And leave me in the rain to rust*


----------



## Isolde

*Weak and Powerless*

A Perfect Circle - from Weak and Powerless

Little angel go away
Come again some other day
The devil has my ear today
I'll never hear a word you say
He promised I would find a little solace and some peace of mind
Whatever just as long as I don't feel so
Desperate and ravenous
So weak and powerless
Over you.


----------



## MoeBro

Peter Gabriel - Washing Of The Water
River, river, carry me on
Living river, carry me on
River, river, carry me on
To the place where I come from

So deep, so wide, will you take me on your back for a ride
If I should fall, would you swallow me deep inside
River, show me how to float, I feel like I'm sinking down
Thought that I could get along
But here in this water, my feet won't touch the ground
I need something to turn myself around

Going away, away toward the sea
River deep, can you lift up and carry me
Oh roll on through the heartland
'Til the sun has left the sky
River, river, carry me high
'Til the washing of the water, make it all alright
Let your waters reach me, like she reached me tonight

Letting go, it's so hard, the way it's hurting now
To get this love untied
So tough to stay with this thing, ‘cos if I follow through
I face what I denied
I'll get those hooks out of me
And I'll take out the hooks that I sunk deep in her side
Kill that fear of emptiness, that loneliness I hide
River, oh river, river running deep
Bring me something that will let me get to sleep
In the washing of the water will you take it all away


----------



## Mysticalis

I've found myself relating to the lyrics of this song quite a bit.  It really moved me the first time I heard it.

_Staind - *So Far Away*_

this is my life
its not what it was before
all these feelings i've shared
and these are my dreams
that i'd never lived before
somebody shake me
cuz i must be sleeping


now that we're here it's so far away
all the struggle we thought was in vain
all in the mistakes 
one life contained
they all finally start to go away
now that we're here its so far away
and i feel like i can face the day 
i can forgive and i'm not ashamed 
to be the person that i am today

these are my words
that i've never said before
i think i'm doing okay
and this is the smile 
that i've never shown before
somebody shake me 
cuz i must be sleeping

now that we're here it's so far away
all the struggle we thought was in vain
all in the mistakes 
one life contained
they all finally start to go away
now that we're here its so far away
and i feel like i can face the day 
i can forgive and i'm not ashamed 
to be the person that i am today

i'm so afraid of waking
please don't shake me
afraid of waking
please don't shake me 

now that we're here it's so far away
all the struggle we thought was in vain
all in the mistakes 
one life contained
they all finally start to go away
now that we're here its so far away
and i feel like i can face the day 
i can forgive and i'm not ashamed 
to be the person that i am today


----------



## neverwas

At The drive in...198d

this is forgiven
if the uniform fits
postponed
at the first showing
this is the tension mold
of frozen icicles
and it feels like it's snowing
you speak in tongues
tremors that warn us of ourselves

born in hearts
etched in cold
at the first showing
(walk away)

nothing bleeds the same
my travel expenses paid
postponed
at the first showing
this dance is out of rhythm
we trip on excess steps
postponed
at the first showing
you speak in tongues
tremors that warn us of ourselves

born in hearts
etched in cold
swingsets pay
the playground toll

tremors that hold us
tremors that warn us
nothing bleeds like


----------



## neverwas

...so i was introduced to this band bout 4months ago and some of the songs in it make me sit here and just sigh...kinda depresses me...but i like this one...

*At The Drive In. Hourglass. *

Sucks me in, taking a ride
And i'm wishing for the satellite
Grabbing vein pulling down on the radio
Laughing at the face that's bending down

I'm all alone so far up here
And my oxygen's all gone

Bend the metal
My glory box has failed
We're rocking in our reclining chairs
Drive away that car

That brought us all this harm
Those are the pieces of my story line

I'm all alone so far up here
And my oxygen's all gone

Truly stressing realization
I wish i was an astronaut
Eight hour bitterness all for whose sake
Stain glass sunday school charades


----------



## harraser

*CAT FACES - UGLY CASANOVA*

my heart's stopped pumpin but my blood is still alive.
the rain hits the ground and the trees they dry it up.
my eyes wake up but my brain is sleeping fine.
one more thing for you and i to do before we shut our eyes
that you blame me and i'll blame you, and we're both right.
cuttin cat faces in the pines.
they say his teeth are wood and they want pictures of him.
the rain hits the ground and the trees they dry it up.
my chain hits the wood and the wood it turns to dust.
i picture you as if you were a pine.
my heart's stopped pumping but my blood is still alive.
we're wood screws [all of our lives]
and we're wood screws [all of our lives]
well my heart's stopped pumping but my blood is still alive.
i lay down with the southern range.
swallows drop in and dash the sky,
tracing lines of cursive on the horizon.
cutting cat faces in the pines.
mark the path back to the point of departure.
two by two and four by four the pines they lay down,
and i lay down with the southern range.

*The Stars Are Projectors - Modest Mouse*


In the last second of life, they're gonna show you how
How they run this show, sure, run it into the ground

The stars are projectors, yeah
Projectin' our lives down to this planet Earth
The stars are projectors, yeah
Projectin' our minds down to this planet Earth

Everyone wants a double feature
They wanna be their own damn teacher, and how
All the stars are projectors, yeah
Projectin' our lives down to this planet Earth

It's all about moderate climates
You gotta be cold and be hot for sure
It's all about the moderate climates
You wanna be blessed and be cursed for sure

All the stars are projectors, yeah
Projectin' our lives down to this planet Earth [x2]
Everyone wants a double feature
They want to be their own damn teacher, and how
All the stars are projectors, yeah
Projectin' our lives down to this planet Earth

You've got the harder part, You've got the kinder heart
And it's true
I've got the easy part, I've got the harder heart
Aint this true

Right wing, left wing, chicken wing
It's built on findin' the easier ways through

God is a woman and the woman is
An animal that animals man, and that's you

Was there a need for creation?
That was hiden in a math equation
And that's this:
WHERE DO CIRCLES BEGIN?


----------



## Furnace

*Radiohead - Optimistic*

Flies are buzzing round my head 
Vultures circling my bed 
Picking up every last crumb 
The big fish eat the little ones 
Big fish eat the little ones 
Not my problem, give me some 

You can try the best you can 
You can try the best you can 
The best you can is good enough 
You can try the best you can 
You can try the best you can 
The best you can is good enough 

This one's optimistic 
This one went to market 
This one just came out of the swamp 
This one dropped a payload 
Fodder for the animals 
Living on animal farm 

You can try the best you can 
You can try the best you can 
Yhe best you can is good enough 
You can try the best you can 
You can try the best you can 
The best you can is good enough 
I'd really like to help you man 
I'd really like to help you man 
Now this messed up millionaire
Flying off on a prison ship 

You can try the best you can 
You try the best you can 
The best you can is good enough 
You can try the best you can 
You can try the best you can 
Dinosaurs roaming the earth
Dinosaurs roaming the earth
Dinosaurs roaming the earth


----------



## harraser

*The Noose - A Perfect Circle*

So glad to see you well
Overcome and completely silent now
With heavens help
You cast your demons out
And not to pull your halo down
Around your neck and tug you off your cloud
But I'm more than just curious
How you're planning to go about
Making your amends to the dead
To the dead

Recall the deeds as if
They're all someone else's
Atrocious stories
Now you stand reborn before us all
So glad to see you well

And not to pull your halo down
Around your neck and tug you to the ground
But I'm more than just curious
How you're planning to go about
Making your amends to the dead
To the dead

With your halo slipping down
Your halo slipping
Your halo slipping down
Your halo slipping down
Your halo slipping down (repeated)

Your halo slipping down to choke you now


----------



## neverwas

* The Nurse Who Loved Me. By: (cover A Perfect Circle) Orignal: Failure*

Say hello to the rugs topography 
It holds quite a lot of interest with your face down on it 
Say hello to the shrinking in your head 
You can't see it but you'll know it's there so don't neglect it 

I'm taking her home with me 
All dressed in white 
She's got everything I need 
Pharmacy keys 
She's fallen hard for me 
I can see it in her eyes 
She acts just like a nurse 
With all the other guys 

Say hello to all the apples on the ground 
They were once in your eyes but you sneezed them out while sleeping 
Say hello to everything you've left behind 
It's even more a part of your life now that you can't touch it 

I'm taking her home with me 
All dressed in white 
She's got everything I need 
Some pills in a little cup 
She's fallen hard for me 
I can see it in her eyes 
She acts just like a nurse 
With all the other guys 

She's got everything I need 
Pharmacy keys 
She acts just like a nurse 
With all the other guys 

Say hello to the rugs topography


----------



## onlysweetpea

I didn't search the whole thread, but I'm sure this'll be the only Sinatra song on the list...but this is so me, and so today:

*Something Stupid *

I know I stand in line, until you think you have the time
To spend an evening with me
And if we go someplace to dance, I know that there's a chance
You won't be leaving with me

And afterwards we drop into a quiet little place
And have a drink or two
And then I go and spoil it all, by saying something stupid
Like: "I love you"

I can see it in your eyes, that you despise the same old lies
You heard the night before
And though it's just a line to you, for me it's true
It never seemed so right before

I practice every day to find some clever lines to say
To make the meaning come through
But then I think I'll wait until the evening gets late
And I'm alone with you

The time is right your perfume fills my head, the stars get red
And oh the night's so blue
And then I go and spoil it all, by saying something stupid
Like: "I love you"
("I love you, I love you,...")


----------



## Coma Toast

Okay... This is sounds crap to begin with, but it really is good if you read it.... Dance With The Devil, by Immortal Technique. Download it. NOW!

[Verse 1]
I once knew a nigga whose real name was William
his primary concern, was making a million
being the illest hustler, that the world ever seen
he used to fuck moviestars and sniff coke in his dreams
a corrupted young mind, at the age of thirteen
nigga never had a father and his mom was a feen
she put the pipe down, but forever yeah she was sober
her sons heart simultaneously grew colder
he started hanging out selling bags in the projects
checking the young chicks, looking for hit and run prospects
he was fascinated by material objects
but he understood money never bought respect
he build a reputation cuz he could hustle and steal
but got locked once it didn't hessitate to squeal
so criminals he chilled with didn't think he was real
you see me and niggaz like this have never been equal
I dont project my insurecurity's at other people
he feeded for props like addicts with pipes and needles
so he felt he had to proof to everyone he was evil
a fever minded young man with infinite potetial
the product of a ghetto ... capatalistic mental
coincidentally dropped out of school to sell weed
dancing with the devil, smoked until his eyes would bleed
but he was sick of selling trees and gave in to his greed

[Hook]
Everyone trying to be trife never face the consequences
you propably only did a month for minor offences
ask a nigga doing life if he had another chance
but then again there's always the wicked at new and advanced
dance forever with the devil on a code cell block
but thats what happens when you rape, murder and sell rock
devils used to be gods, angels that fell from the top
there's no diversity because we're burning in the melting pot

[Verse 2]
So Billy started robbing niggaz, anything he could do
he'd get his respect back, in the eyes of his crew
starting fights over little shit, up on the block
stepped up to selling mothers and brothers the crack rock
working overtime for making money for the crack spot
hit the jackpot and wanted to move up to cocaine
for filling the scarface fantasy stuck in his brain
tired of the block niggaz treating him the same
he wanted to be major like the cut throats and the thugs
but when he tried to step to 'em, niggaz showed him no love
they told him any motherfucking coward can sell drugs
any bitch nigga with a gun, can bust slugs
any nigga with a red shirt can front like a blood
even Puffy smoked the motherfucker up in a club
but only a real thug can stab someone till they die
standing in front of them, starring straight into their eyes
Billy realized that these men were well guarded
and they wanted to test him, before business started
suggested raping a bitch to proof he was cold hearted
so now he had a choice between going back to his life
or making money with made men, up in the cife
his dreams about cars and ice, made him agree
a hardcore nigga is all he ever wanted to be
and so he met them friday night at a quarter to three

[Hook]

[Verse 3]
They drove around the projects slow while it was raining
smoking blunts, drinking and joking for entertainment
untill they saw a woman on the street walking alone
three in the morning, coming back from work, on her way home
and so they quietly got out the car and followed her

walking through the projects, the darkness swallowed her
they wrapped her shirt around her head and knocked her onto the floor
this is it kid now you got your chance to be raw
so Billy oaked her up and grapped the chick by the hair
and dragged her into a lobby that had nobody there
she struggled hard but they forced her to go up the stairs
they got to the roof and then held her down on the ground
screaming shut the fuck up and stop moving around
the shirt covered her face, but she screamed the clouts
so Billy stomped on the bitch, until he broken her jaw
the dirty bastards knew exactly what they were doing
they kicked her until they cracked her ribs and she stopped moving
blood leaking through the corpse, she cried silently
and then they all proceeded to rape her violently
Billy was meant to go first, but he ????? turn
ripping her up, and choking her until her throat burned
a broken jaw mumbled for god but they weren't concerned
when they were done and she was lying bloody, broken and broos
one of them niggaz pulled out a brand new twenty-two
they told him that she was a witness of what she'd gone through
and if he killed her he was guaranteed a spot in the crew
he thought about it for a minute, she was practicly dead
and so he leaned over and put the gun right to her head

(Sample from 'Survival of the Fittest' by Mobb Deep)
I'm falling and I can't turn back
I'm falling and I can't turn back

[Verse 4]
Right before he pulled the trigger, and ended her life
he thought about the cold pain with the platinum and ice
and he felt strong standing along with his new brothers
cocked the gat to her head, and pulled back the shirt cover
but what he saw made him start the cringine studder
cuz he was starring into the eyes of his own mother
she looked back at him and cried, cuz he had forsaken her
she cried more painfully, than when they were raping her
his whole world stopped, he couldn't even contiplate
his corruption had succesfully changed his fate
and he remembered how his mom used to come home late
working hard for nothing, cuz now what was he worth
he turned away from the woman that had once given him birth
and crying out to the sky cuz he was lonely and scared
but only the devil responded, cuz god wasn't there
and right then he knew what it was to be empty and cold
and so he jumped off the roof and died with no soul
they say death take you to a better place but I doubt it
after that they killed his mother, and never spoke about it
and listen cuz the story that I'm telling is true
cuz I was there with Billy Jacobs and I raped his mom to
and now the devil follows me everywhere that I go
infact I'm sure he's standing among one of you at my shows
and every street cypher listening to little thugs flowe
he could be standing right next to you, and you wouldn't know
the devil grows inside the hearts of the selvish and wicked
white, brown, yellow and black colored is not restricted
you have a self destructive destiny when your inflicted
and you'll be one of gods children and fell from the top
there's no diversity because we're burning in the melting pot
so when the devil wants to dance with you, you better say never
because the dance with the devil might last you forever


----------



## neverwas

*"Fallen Souls" By: Ours. *

Pray, i don't know if it's sacred, or not
you say, that we can fall apart at anytime
breathe for the whole world...we can't fight
they starve for the love...that we supply
feed from their eyes, dream you're alive, and feel feel
the beast flies tonight, and the world he describes
suffer...suffer

Afraid, i don't know if we're heading for a fall
you jump into the front to say you're apart of it all
feed from their eyes, dream your alive, and feel feel
the beast flies tonight, and the world he describes
suffer...suffer

if we feed from their eyes, dream we're alive to feel
the beast flies tonight, the world he describes
suffer...suffer

these are the fallen souls


----------



## bisKi

"The Final Frontier" - Anita Baker 

^^ that is a full-version song, but I can't find the lyrics to it. So here's the short version of it from "Mad About You" 
---- 

Tell me why,
I love you like I do,
Tell me who,
Can stop my heart as much as you,
Tell me all your secrets,
and I'll tell you most of mine,
They say nobody's perfect,
Well, that's really true this time,
I don't have all the answers,
I don't have a plan,
All I have is you,
So darling, help me understand


(What we do) you can whisper in my ear,
(Where we go) who knows what happens after here,
Let's take each other's hand,
As we jump into the Final Frontier,
I'm mad about you baby,
I'm Mad About You.

te iubesc :D


And this other one :: The Things We've handed Down ~ Marc Cohn

Don't know much about you 
Don't know who you are 
We've been doing fine without you 
But, we could only go so far 
Don't know why you chose us 
Were you watching from above 
Is there someone there that knows us 
Said we'd give you all our love 


Will you laugh just like your mother 
Will you sigh like your old man 
Will some things skip a generation 
Like I've heard they often can 
Are you a poet or a dancer 
A devil or a clown 
Or a strange new combination of 
The things we've handed down 


I wonder who you'll look like 
Will your hair fall down and curl 
Will you be a mama's boy 
Or daddy's little girl 
Will you be a sad reminder 
Of what's been lost along the way 
Maybe you can help me find her 
In the things you do and say 

And these things that we have given you 
They are not so easily found 
But you can thank us later 
For the things we've handed down 


You may not always be so grateful 
For the way that you were made 
Some feature of your father's 
That you'd gladly sell or trade 
And one day you may look at us 
And say that you were cursed 
But over time that line has been 
Extremely well rehearsed 
By our fathers, and their fathers 
In some old and distant town 
From places no one here remembers 
Come the things we've handed down


----------



## KAZ

This song reminds me of you.

Is that a good thing?

Karma's Payment :: Modest Mouse

uh-oh down low
I am not who I want to be
I probably will not ever be
I drove my car June 14th
I drove it right down the street
I had not had any sleep
so I ate Minithins to stay awake
you crashed your car right into me
there was two days I didn't sleep
uh-oh downlow
I am not who I want to be
I probably will not ever be
I took a trip down to California
karma payment plan
my car broke down out in the street
the radiator sprung a leak
I met this guy he said he could help me
I'm on the karma payment plan
we went to his house and did some speed
he said karma would pay for this deed
he got it fixed and he started to scare me
I ditched him eventually
and came back for the van
the next morning
I'm on the karma payment plan
I went to LA the next day I got
jacked in a real bad way
I cant tell you
its a long story


----------



## Yesterday

_I just heard this in the car this morning... it made me think about someone else's perspective_ 

*Back Of My Hand* by Gemma Hayes

Will I be seeing you tomorrow
Will I be seeing you again
God knows we said so little
Won't go so far as to call you a friend

But there's something in your ways 
Keeps me vying for a connection
And I know you feel the same
It's become a two-way addiction

Come on and give me your heart
Write it on the back of my hand
Then say it's forever

Well we never really said goodbye
We kinda left it in the air
And as the train pulled off I knew you loved her more

Oh no no no no, I am not afraid to lose
Oh no no no no
Just gimme some time and I'll walk to a different groove

Go on and give her your heart
Write it on the back of her hand
And say it's forever

That's alright, that's o.k, thoughts of you are leaving
That's alright,that's o.k,thoughts of you are leaving...anyway

Come on and give her your heart
Write it on the back of her hand
And say it's forever

Come on and give me your heart...
Come on and give me your heart...


----------



## pretty_glass

*A Perfect Circle*

It's sweet and discouraging at the same time. Perfect Maynard material.


"Pet"

Don't fret precious I'm here, step away from the window 
Go back to sleep 

Lay your head down child 
I won't let the boogeyman come 

Counting bodies like sheep 
To the rhythm of the war drums 

Pay no mind to the rabble 
Pay no mind to the rabble 

Head down, go to sleep 
To the rhythm of the war drums 

Pay no mind what other voices say 
They don't care about you, like I do, like I do 
Safe from pain and truth and choice and other poison devils, 
See, they don't give a fuck about you, like I do. 

Just stay with me, safe and ignorant, 
Go back to sleep 
Go back to sleep 

Lay your head down child 
I won't let the boogeyman come 
Count the bodies like sheep 
To the rhythm of the war drums 

Pay no mind to the rabble 
Pay no mind to the rabble 

Head down, go to sleep to the rhythm of the war drums 

I'll be the one to protect you from 
Your enemies and all your demons 

I'll be the one to protect you from 
A will to survive and a voice of reason 

I'll be the one to protect you from 
Your enemies and your choices son 
They're one in the same 
I must isolate you 
Isolate and save you from yourself 

Swayin to the rhythm of the new world order and 
Count the bodies like sheep to the rhythm of the war drum 

The boogeymen are coming 
The boogeymen are coming 

Keep your head down, go to sleep, to the rhythm of a war drum 

Stay with me 
Safe and ignorant 
Just stay with me 
Hold you and protect you from the other one 
The evil ones 
Don't love you son, 
Go back to sleep


----------



## ButrosButros_Grantos

I'm not going to bother writing out the song, it loses it's impact just reading it. But "Amazed" by the offspring I feel is the song that I can most relate too, if you do know it I'm sure you can figure out why...


----------



## KAZ

One of the few Moby songs I really like and has many many emotions and memories attached to it. 

Porcelain :: Moby
In my dreams  I'm dying  all the time
As I wake its kaleidoscopic mind
I never meant to hurt you
I never meant to lie
So this is goodbye
This is goodbye

Tell the truth you never wanted me
Tell me

In my dreams I'm jealous all the time
As I wake I'm going out of my mind
Going out of my mind


----------



## Furnace

why the fuck did I take whirlpool's b/f's advice and listen to kid a?

*Radiohead - How to Dissapear Completely*

That there
That's not me
I go
Where I please
I walk through walls
I float down the Liffey
I'm not here
I'm not here
In a little while
I'll be gone
The moment's already passed
Yeah, it's gone
I'm not here
I'm not here
Strobe lights
And blown speakers
Fireworks
And hurricanes
I'm not here
This isn't happening
I'm not here
I'm not here


----------



## harraser

one of my favorite songs furnace


----------



## MoeBro

Orgy - Revival

So what's with your kind 
You scavenge to find what makes you 
Supreme in design 
Accuse you 'cause they had the fun 
So differently divine 
When my mind goes override 
It's so typical to capture anonymity 
I choose the crowd to divide 

And so you see I try I cannot ever displace 
You see I'm jaded at times from nowhere leaving this place 
So you see me die right in front of your face 
You see I'm jaded at times nowhere leaving this place 

They made us with a tool 
Then they taught us how to live 
We met the candyman 
He filled us with his contraband 
Then they scared us all away 
While you're visiting your bubble of reality 
Salivating at the sound of bells 
I'll be seducing you through your confession 
They've been the ones you've known forever 
Someone's been lied to with all the rage 
Caught us dismal at times we've known forever 

And so you see I try I cannot ever displace 
You see I'm jaded at times from nowhere leaving this place 
So you see me die right in front of your face 
You see I'm jaded at times nowhere leaving this place 

You've been denied of supervision 
Just a test tube life away 
How could you make believe that we've grown through circumcision 
When it's right here next to me 
Friendships change to time 
They'd never let us leave 
You took your time so too late 
Missing what you've never had 
I'll be the only one that knows just how we've been abused 

And so you see I try I cannot ever displace 
You see I'm jaded at times from nowhere leaving this place 
So you see me die right in front of your face 
You see I'm jaded at times nowhere leaving this place

edit: oopsie, I posted the wrong songs' lyrics mistakenly, but looking back, I see these are much more fitting anyway


----------



## spinkle

*It's a maudlin day, god damn it*

*Seasick, Yet Still Docked* - Morrissey

I am a poor freezingly cold soul 
*So far from where 
I intended to go* 
Scavenging through life's very constant lulls 
So far from where I'm determined to go 

*Wish I knew the way to reach the one I love 
There is no way ... 
Wish I had the charm to attract the one I love 
But you see, I've got no charm *
Mmm... 

*Tonight I've consumed much more than I can hold *
Oh, this is very clear to you 
And you can tell I have never really loved 
You can tell, by the way, I sleep all day 

And all of my life no-one gave me anything 
No-one has ever given me anything 
*My love is as sharp as a needle in your eye 
You must be such a fool 
To pass me by *


----------



## harraser

Moe you actually POSTED A SONG I LIKE!!!!!  wonders will never cease  hehehe j/k

*Horse Pills - The Dandy Warhols*

So your ex got a mansion where you kick it on the hill. 
Your boy comes to see you, he's your Hollywood thrill. 
He's a Spanish fly, that bucks like a stallion. 
In the suits that you got him, he looks more Italian. 
You worry bout your tan when the weather's gettin' clammy. 
Summer in the city and winters in Miami. 
You get so high on the high life pills. 
Cruisin' and boozin' and rockin' on the horse size pills. 
You could even take more thrills - 
You could even take more spills. 
Pills, thrills, chills and ills man, kills. 
And rockin' on the horse size... 
Butt's gettin' bigger, do you think he'll notice - maybe? 
That's ok, don't worry bout it baby! 
Cause everybody knows he pumps you for your money. 
That's alright, don't worry bout it honey! 
In your itsy bitsy teenie weenie riding up your butt bikini. 
Keepin' on the heels cause you're saggin' just a teenie bit... 
More than the girls he pretends he doesn't thrill. 
Rubbin' on the lotion, and rockin' on the horse size pills. 
You could even take more thrills - 
You could even take more spills 
Pills, thrills, chills, and ills man, kills. 
And rockin' on the horse size. 
Sometimes you feel like Moses, that's when you're toasted. 
Yeah, kick it. 
Yo bitch. 
That's right, yeah. 
Rockin' on the horse size...


----------



## silence

No Doubt~Dont Speak!

                                        "Don't Speak"

You and me 
We used to be together 
Everyday together always 
I really feel 
That I'm losing my best friend 
I can't believe
This could be the end 
It looks as though you're letting go 
And if it's real 
Well I don't want to know 

Don't speak 
I know just what you're saying
So please stop explaining 
Don't tell me cause it hurts 
Don't speak 
I know what you're thinking 
I don't need your reasons 
Don't tell me cause it hurts

Our memories 
Well, they can be inviting 
But some are altogether 
Mighty frightening 
As we die, both you and I 
With my head in my hands 
I sit and cry 

Don't speak 
I know just what you're saying 
So please stop explaining
Don't tell me cause it hurts (no, no, no) 
Don't speak 
I know what you're thinking 
I don't need your reasons 
Don't tell me cause it hurts 

It's all ending 
I gotta stop pretending who we are... 
You and me I can see us dying...are we? 

Don't speak 
I know just what you're saying 
So please stop explaining
Don't tell me cause it hurts (no, no, no) 
Don't speak 
I know what you're thinking 
I don't need your reasons 
Don't tell me cause it hurts 
Don't tell me cause it hurts! 
I know what you're saying 
So please stop explaining

Don't speak,
don't speak, 
don't speak, 
oh I know what you're thinking 
And I don't need your reasons 
I know you're good, 
I know you're good, 
I know you're real good 
Oh, la la la la la la La la la la la la 
Don't, Don't, uh-huh Hush, hush darlin' 
Hush, hush darlin' Hush, hush 
don't tell me tell me cause it hurts 
Hush, hush darlin' Hush, hush darlin' 
Hush, hush don't tell me tell me cause it hurts


----------



## Dark Crystal

*A Perfect Circle...13th Step. *

I didn't want to know
I just didn't want to know
*Best to keep things in the shallow end
Cause I never quite learned how to swim*

I just didn't want to know
Didn't want, didn't want,
Didn't want, didn't want

Close my eyes just to look at you
Taken by the seamless vision
I close my eyes,
Ignore the smoke,
Ignore the smoke

Call it aftermath, she's turning blue
Such a lovely color for you
Call it aftermath, she's turning blue
While I just sit and stare at you

Because I don't want to know
I didn't want to know
I just didn't want to know
I just didn't want

Mistook their nods for an approval
Just ignore the smoke and smile

Call it aftermath, she's turning blue
Such a lovely color for you
Call it aftermath, she's turning blue
Such a perfect color for your eyes
Call it aftermath, she's turning blue
Such a lovely color for you
Call it aftermath, she's turning blue
While I just sit and stare at you

I don't want to know


----------



## harraser

*The Minute of Decay - Marilyn Manson*

there's not much left to love
too tired today to hate
I feel the empty
I feel the minute of decay

I'm on my way down now I'd like to take you with me
I'm on my way down
I'm on my way down now I'd like to take you with me
I'm on my way down

the minute that it's born
it begins to die
I'd love to just give in
I'd love to live this lie

I've been to black and back
I've whited out my name
a lack of pain, a lack of hope,
a lack of anything to say

there is no cure for what is killing me
I'm on my way down

I've looked ahead and everything was dead
I guess that I am too

the minute that it's born
it begins to die
I'd love to just give in
I'd love to live this lie

I'm on my way down now, I'd like to take you with me...


----------



## cherub

*Lazy Days 
by Leona Naess* 


Why can't you be with me
Watching American TV
We'll order in chinese
And ask the world to stay away, please

These hotels groe so stale
Telling the same ass-tale
By the time I get to you
I'll be too tired to...

Soak up some lazy days
No one can rain on our parade
Standing here beneath the shade
Of our love

Let's slide down the avenue
Like good New Yorkers do
Maybe then I'll believe 
When you give, man, you recieve

Wide-eyed and stupid 
I'm waiting for the arrows of cupid
Wide-eyed and stupid
I'm waiting for the arrows of cupid
Wide-eyed and stupid
I'm waiting for the arrows 
of your love


----------



## neverwas

At The Drive In: Hourglass ( posted this before i think but i like this band  )

Sucks me in, taking a ride
And i'm wishing for the satellite
Grabbing vein pulling down on the radio
Laughing at the face that's bending down

I'm all alone so far up here
And my oxygen's all gone

Bend the metal
My glory box has failed
We're rocking in our reclining chairs
Drive away that car

That brought us all this harm
Those are the pieces of my story line

I'm all alone so far up here
And my oxygen's all gone

Truly stressing realization
I wish i was an astronaut
Eight hour bitterness all for whose sake
Stain glass sunday school charades


----------



## sparkle_jez

*Alkaline Trio*

Alkaline Trio-  Crawl

Waking up Zeroed in on medicine
Am I waking up at all today?
Seeing lights, feeling pain
There's my cure on ice
I can walk but I will crawl there
I will crawl there
Sitting straight, feeling faint
An exhausted smile screens my words
But I will hear them
Here's a phrase that we all know
But I can't make sense
I don't know words but I will hear them
I still hear them
Never ran away for the sake of scars
Tried not to move but she was armed
And shots were fired
Now a hole in the head of this wounded liar
*Never had a drink that I didn't like* 
*Got a taste of you, threw up all night* 
I got more sick
With every sour second rate kiss
Everything I never would miss again


----------



## bisKi

One of those songs when remembering to breathe, doesn't quite make all worries go away, but soothes you somehow. 


Telepopmusik ~ Breathe

I brought you something close to me,
Left for something you see though you're here.
You haunt my dreams
There’s nothing to do but believe,
Just Believe.
Just Breathe.

Another day, just believe,
Another day, just breathe
Another day, just believe,
Another day. Just breathe.

I’m used to it by now.
Another day, just believe.
Just breathe. Just believe.
Just breathe.
Lying in my bed,
Another day, staring at the ceiling.

Just breathe. Another day.
Another day, just believe.
Another day.
I’m used to it by now.
I’m used to it by now.
Just breathe. Just believe.
Just breathe. Just believe.
Just believe. Just breathe.
Just believe.
Another day, just believe.
Another day.
Another day, just believe,
Another day, just breathe,
Another day (I do believe).
Another day (so hard to breathe)
Another day (not so hard to believe)
Another day. Another day.


----------



## pretty_glass

Audioslave - Like A Stone 

On a cobweb afternoon
In a room full of emptiness
By a freeway I confess
I was lost in the pages
Of a book full of death
Reading how we'll die alone
And if we're good we'll lay to rest
Anywhere we want to go

(chorus)
In your house I long to be
Room by room patiently
I'll wait for you there
Like a stone I'll wait for you there
Alone

On my deathbed I will pray
To the gods and the angels
Like a pagan to anyone
Who will take me to heaven
To a place I recall
I was there so long ago
The sky was bruised
The wine was bled
And there you led me on

(chorus)
In your house I long to be
Room by room patiently
I'll wait for you there
Like a stone I'll wait for you there
Alone

And on I read
Until the day was done
And I sat in regret
Of all the things I've done
For all that I've blessed
And all that I've wronged
In dreams until my death
I will wander on


----------



## onetwothreefour

*lisa loeb - stay*

this doesn't have any particular relevance to me at the moment, but i just love how it's written...such a beautiful song that i think nearly everyone can identify with. poetry at its best.

*lisa loeb - stay*
You say, I only hear what I want to
You say, I talk so all the time...so

And I thought what I felt was simple
And I thought that I don't belong
And now that I am leaving
Now I know that I did something wrong 'cause I missed you
Yeah yeah, I missed you

An' you say, I only hear what I want to
I don't listen hard, don't pay attention to the distance that you're running
To anyone, anywhere
I don't understand if you really care, I'm only hearing negative; no, no, no, noooo

So I, turned the radio on, I turned the radio up
And this woman was singing my song:
Lover's in love and the other's run away
Lover is crying 'cause the other won't stay
Some of us hover when we weep for the other who was
Dying since the day they were born
Well, well, this is not that
I think that I'm throwing, but I'm thrown

And I thought I'd live forever, but now I'm not so sure
You try to tell me that I'm clever
But that won't take me anyhow, or anywhere with you

You said that I was naive and I thought that I was strong
I thought, "hey, I can leave, I can leave"
Oh, but now I know that I was wrong, 'cause I missed you
Yeah, I missed you

You said, "You caught me 'cause you want me and one day you'll let me go"
You try to give away a keeper, or keep me
'Cause you know you're just so scared to lose
And you say, "Stay."

And you say I only hear what I want to...


----------



## bisKi

Not as haunting as some singers, but her voice did the job on this song. 

*Andain ~ Beautiful Things *


Got up early, found something's missing
my only name.
No one else sees but I got stuck,
and soon forever came.
Stopped pushing on for just a second, then nothing's changed.
Who am I this time, where's my name?
I guess it crept away.

No one's calling for me at the door.
And unpredictable won't bother anymore.
And silently gets harder to ignore.
Look straight ahead, there's nothing left to see.
What's done is done, this life has got it's hold on me.
Just let it go, what now can never be.

I forgot that I might see,
So many beautful things.
I forgot that I might need,
to find out what life could bring.

Take this happy ending away, it's all the same.
God won't waste this simplicity on possibility.
Get me up, wake me up, dreams are filling
this trace of blame.
Frozen still I thought I could stop,
now who's gonna wait.

No one's calling for me at the door.
and unpredictable won't bother anymore.
and silently gets harder to ignore.
look straight ahead, there's nothing left to see.
what's done is done, this life has got it's hold on me.
just let it go, what now can never be.

Now what do I do?
can I change my mind?
did I think things through?

It was once my life - it was my life at one time.


----------



## neverwas

Artist: Bic Runga Lyrics
Song: Sway Lyrics

Don't stray, don't ever go away 
I should be much too smart for this 
You know it gets the better of me 
Sometimes, when you and I collide 
*I fall into an ocean of you, pull me out in time 
Don't let me drown, let me down* 
I say it's all because of you 
And here I go, losing my control 
I'm practicing your name so I can say it to your face 
It doesn't seem right, to look you in the eye 
Let all the things you mean to me 
Come tumbling out my mouth 
Indeed it's time to tell you why 
I say it's infinitely true 

[CHORUS:]
Say you'll stay, don't come and go 
Like you do 
Sway my way, yeah I need to know 
All about you 

And there's no cure, and no way to be sure 
Why everything's turned inside out 
Instilling so much doubt 
It makes me so tired - I feel so uninspired 
My head is battling with my heart 
My logic has been torn apart 
And now it all turns sour 
Come sweeten every afternoon 

[CHORUS TWICE]

It's all because of you 
It's all because of you 

Now it all turns sour, come sweeten every afternoon 
It's time to tell you why, I say it's infinitely true 

[CHORUS TWICE]

It's all because of you 
It's all because of you 
It's all because of you


----------



## KAZ

Airport Song :: Guster

Glad you made it
Welcome to the farm
Who’s your daddy?
I’m your daddy now
I’m here seeking only what i need
In your mind is where I'll plant my seed
It’s for sure
Let me keep you in this place
You’ll be better off this way
I will keep you warm and safe
You’ll be better off this way
You learn to love the price you pay
Trust me dear you’re better off this way
Put to bed the son and sister moon
I'll be hiding in your dirty room
I'll go there seeking only what I need
La ti da we’ll stay there till we bleed
It’s for sure
Let me keep you in this place
You’ll be better off this way
I will keep you warm and safe
You’ll be better off this way
I will not wake you from your sleep
Leave you wandering counting sheep
No more sad and sunshine days
Trust me dear you’re better off this way
You’ll be selling books at the airport


----------



## Dark Crystal

All By Myself. Celine Dion.

When I was young
I never needed anyone
And making love was just for fun
Those days are gone
Livin' alone
*I think of all the friends I've known
When I dial the telephone
Nobody's home*


All by myself
Don't wanna be
All by myself
Anymore


*Hard to be sure
Sometimes I feel so insecure
And loves so distant and obscure
Remains the cure*


All by myself
Don't wanna be
All by myself
Anymore
All by myself
Don't wanna live
All by myself
Anymore


When I was young
I never needed anyone
Making love was just for fun
Those days are gone


All by myself
Don't wanna be
All by myself
Anymore
All by myself
Don't wanna live
Oh
Don't wanna live
By myself, by myself
Anymore
By myself
Anymore
Oh
All by myself
Don't wanna live
I never, never, never
Needed anyone


----------



## absurdhuman

*"Enemy"*
*Days of the New*

Listen down you little man
I'm not the one who's trying to change you
And if you come to understand it will be okay
You need to change it now
I'm not the one who's trying to be your enemy
There's something you need to change

I went in killing the sun
I once one


----------



## sparkle_jez

*[B]The Streets: The Weak Become Heros [/B]*

(I'm not usually into this type of music, but I just love the lyrics.....They are so honest and pretty much sum up my life in the past 2 or 3 years, and paint a picture of my generation I suppose....Mostly about the 'ecstasy culture'/'chemical generation' in this country..)

*The Streets: The Weak Become Heros * 

Turn left up the street, nothing but grey concrete and deadbeats. Grab something to eat, Macky D's or KFC, only one choice in the city. Done voicing my pity, now lets get to the nitty-gritty. 

'tune reminds me of my first e, like unique still sixteen and feeling horny point to the sky and feel free, a sea of people all equal. Smiles infront and behind me. 

Swim in the deep blue sea, cornfields sway lazily, all smiles, all easy. Where you from, what's you on and what's your story? 

mesmerising tones, rising pianos, this is my zone so stop cloning. pick paper, scissors or stone. 

'cause me and you are the same, known you all my life, don't know your name. 

The name's European Bob. Sorted! anyway, have to dance now, see ya later, Please to meet ya. 

Likewise, a pleasure. 

[chorus] 

We were just there, minding our own we went on and on (we all smile, we all sing) 

weak become heros and the stars align, (we all sing, we all sing... sing) 

We were just there, minding our own we went on and on (we all smile, we all sing) 

weak become heros and the stars align, (we all sing, we all sing... sing) 

[end chorus] 

The night slowly fades and goes slow-motion. All the commotion becomes floating emotions. Same piano loops over. 

Arms wave, eyes roll back and jaws fall open. See in soft focus... 

Chatting to this bloke in the toilets. Dizzy new hights, blinded by the lights. These people are for life, it's all back to his place at the end of the night. 

*Yo, they could settle wars with this, if only they will. Imagine the worlds leaders on pills. Then imagine the morning after... wars causing disaster. Don't talk to me, I don't know ya. But this ain't tomorrow, for now I still love ya... hours fly over. * 

sail 'round, diamonds and pearls, never seen so many fit girls. discover new worlds. Look at my watch, can't focus, last two hours are lost. Every move fills me with lust, all life's problems I just shake off. 

Yo, mad little events happen, things map out and a few blue madams who light the toilets. Big beefy bouncers out to reveal us, geezers on E's and first timers, kids on whizz darlin's on charlie, all come together for this party. 

All races, many faces from places you never heard of. where you from, what's your name, what you on? Sing to the words, flex to the phat one's, the tribal drums. The sun's rising, we all smile... we all sing. 

[chorus] 

Then the girl in the cafe taps me on the shoulder, I realise five years went by and I'm older. memories smoulder, winters colder. But that same piano loops over and over and over. The road shines and the rain washes away. Same chinese takeaway selling shit in a tray. It's dark alround, I walk down... same sites, same sounds. new beats though. 

Solid concrete under my feet, no surprises no treats. the world stands still as my mind sloshes around, the washing-up bowl in my crown. My lifes been up-and-down since I walked from that crowd. 

[chorus] 

Out of respect for Johnny Walker, Paul Oakenfold, Nicky Holloway, Danny Rampling and all the people who gave us these times. And to the government, I stick my middle finger up with regards to the criminal justice bill. 

[chorus] 

For all the hero's I met along the way... 

[chorus]


----------



## bisKi

Bette Midler did a cover of this in the movie "For The Boys"

The Beatles - "In My Life"


There are places I'll remember
All my life, though some have changed
Some forever, not for better
Some have gone and some remain
All this places have their moments
With lovers and friends I still can recall
Some are dead and some are living
In my life, I've loved them all

But of all these friends and lovers
There is no one compares with you
And these memories lose their meaning
When I think of love as something new
Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I'll often stop and think about them
In my life, I love you more

Though I know I'll never lose affection
For people and things that went before
I know I'll often stop and think about them
In my life, I love you more
In my life-- I love you more


----------



## spinkle

*I Hate It Too* - HUM

Morning grey ignites
a twisted mess 
of foreign shapes and sounds
I wish the ceiling was the ground

I'll send you flowers
made of silent, tiny pieces of the sun
to help me make up for this one

while you send me
tidal waves of love
when you're alone
and I can't remember what you do
to find a way
to turn the signal back
to heaven sounding blue
and bring me faithful
back to you

and she don't hold me right
she's never gonna get me there
and she don't hold me right
she's never gonna get me there
(not tonight)

if we break off
gently in slow motion
spinning outward into space
my hand
always floating gently at the wheel
while you sweetly hold my face

and I need you
to give it meaning
I need you to share the view
or it becomes
a time for me to love myself
like every other thing I do

and she don't hold me right
she's never gonna get me there


----------



## Rollingrrl

*depression sets in*

Staind (So Far Away)

this is my life
its not what it was before
all these feelings i've shared
and these are my dreams
that i'd never lived before
somebody shake me
cuz i 
i must be sleeping

[chorus]
now that we're here,
it's so far away
all the struggle we thought was in vain
all in the mistakes,
one life contained
they all finally start to go away
now that we're here its so far away
and i feel like i can face the day i can forgive
and i'm not ashambed to be the person that i am today

these are my words
that i've never said before
i think i'm doing okay
and this is the smile 
that i've never shown before

somebody shake me cuz i
i must be sleeping

[chorus]

i'm so afraid of waking
please don't shake me
afraid of waking
please don't shake me

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
STAIND (OUTSIDE)


And you
Bring me to my knees
Again
All the times
That I could beg you please
In vain
All the times
That I felt insecure
For you
And I leave
My burdens at the door

But I'm on the outside
I'm looking in
I can see through you
See your true colors
'Cause inside your ugly
You're ugly like me
I can see through you
See to the real you

All the times
That I felt like this won't end
It's for you
And I taste
What I could never have
It was from you
All the times
That I've cried
My intentions
Full of pride
But I waste
More time than anyone

But I'm on the outside
And I'm looking in
I can see through you
See your true colors
'Cause inside you're ugly
You're ugly like me
I can see through you
See to the real you

All the times
That I've cried
All this wasted
It's all inside
And I feel
All this pain
Stuffed it down
It's back again
And I lie
Here in bed
All alone
I can't mend
But I feel
Tomorrow will be OK

But I'm on the outside
And I'm looking in
I can see through you
See your true colors
'Cause inside you're ugly
You're ugly like me
I can see through you
See to the real you

~Shelly~


----------



## Rollingrrl

STAIND (FADE) for my ex, james.

I try to breathe
Memories overtaking me
I try to face them but
The thought is too much to conceive

I only know that I can change
Everything else just stays the same
So now I step out of the darkness
that my life became 'cause

I just needed someone to talk to
You were just to busy with yourself
You were never there for me
To express how I felt
I just stuffed it down
Now I'm older and I feel like
I could let some of this anger fade
But it seems the surface I am scratching
Is the bed that I have made

So where were you?
When all this I was going through
You never took the time
To ask me just what you could do

I only know that I can change
Everything else just stays the same
So now I step out of the darkness
that my life became 'cause

I just needed someone to talk to
You were just to busy with yourself
You were never there for me
To express how I felt
I just stuffed it down
Now I'm older and I feel like
I could let some of this anger fade
But it seems the surface I am scratching
Is the bed that I have made

I never meant to fade...
Away

I NEVER MEANT TO FADE

I just needed someone to talk to
You were just to busy with yourself
You were never there for me
To express how I felt
I just stuffed it down
Now I'm older and I feel like
I could let some of this anger fade
But it seems the surface I am scratching
Is the bed that I have made

I try to breathe...


----------



## Negative

2 from Atmosphere . . .

*Breathing* 

Take a deep breath relax, don't push it on out."(x2)
Somebody please explain to them what it be about
"Take a deep breath relax, don't push it on out."(x2)
Somebody please explain to them what it be about

They can't sleep yet, too many re-grets
Got em running round in circles for the re-spect
They need the gossip, but where's the logic?
Voices in the box guarantee a better product
So here I sit now, and watch em trip out
Trying to pick a finger to put upon what its about
But if there was a point, you would still avoid
You should've taught the boys and girls how to take apart their toys
I stay up-set,with all the pup-pets
submerged in the drama cuz they love it
That if they can hold the pain, and then they complain

Why would you chase away the sun if you don't want the rain?
I never asked for the world, just a portion
Tryin to make a good soldier out of daddy's little orphan
But management called down, demanded that we turned the sound down
And with that, I suggest we start the count-down
Simplistic spiral and work your way backwards
'Til the bastards collapse and choke on their last words
And I'll be back when its happy hour
So just pour me another and ignore me my brother

[Chorus]
Breathe in, breathe out, the sign says "keep out"
Breathe in, breathe out, somebody please explain to them what it be about
Breathe in, breathe out, the sign says "keep out"
Somebody fill up my gut before I freak out

Low profile, no more smiles, til all of y'all quit acting so damn wild
Slow down child, you're gonna lose balance, too
overanxious, the goods will get damaged
Girl, how many stories can you fit into a tanktop?
How many wishes get spent on what you ain't got?
The youth want truth, well thank god
Tryin to keep it movin, while you're sittin in the same spot
Been in this cage for a long time (long time)
Been coverin this page with the wrong rhymes (wrong rhymes)
Got a strong mind, I got a weak will
I've got bad nerves and I can't keep still
But I stay humble, so when the meek take the planet
I can get a little piece with my name on it
The only problem is by then I won't want it
I'm in the backyard praying and hoping for the comet
Are you lookin to remember or searchin for adventure?
I guess it all depends on the agenda
Do you carry a grudge? Do you carry a gun?
I guess it all depends on where you come from
Surroundings are gonna dictate the needs
I'm out, I wanna live around lakes and trees
And I'll be back when its happy hour
So just pour me another and ignore me my brother

[Chorus]


*Lovelife* 

Individually wrapped, placed in neat little rows
Becoming A piece, of everything that grows
Some numbers, A name, to indicate you played the game
Came empty handed and left the same
A soul is A soul and A shell is A shell
The border in between is full of everything you felt
Some cling to A cross because they're tired and lost
They leave it up to the weather to measure the cost
And everytime I look within I recognize the darkness
Familiar to the image of the artist
Staring at the bathroom mirror in A strangers apartment
Can't remember her name, don't remember how I got here
But here I am, thinking about death again
Humbles out the stress, helps the breath get in
I need to check my friends as well as my next of kin
To let them know I love them all to the end
And when the soul begins to reap, I think she'll know me from the sleep
I keep caught in the corner of my bloodshot eyes
And if she has the nerve, to let me dump a few last words
I'm gonna turn to the earth and scream "Love your life!"
Love your life, quite cliche but I guess thats me
A ball of pop culture with some arms and feet
As discrete as I've tried to keep the drama and cancer
It's no secret I hunger for someone to feed the answers
I never expected a bowl of cherries
I'm just a virgo trying to find my own version of the virgin mary
And when I let them carry me to a cemetary
I wanna be buried with a pocket full of clarity

(Chorus)
Now, how many times must you prove you're an angel
How many more demons do you have to strangle
How much longer must you remain in this dream
Before I finally figure out if you're insane or a genius

How many times must you prove you're an angel
How many more demons do you have to strangle
How much longer must you remain in this dream
Before I finally figure out if you're insane or a genius

Let no tears to fall from none of y'all
Just remember it all, the beauty as well as the flaws
L-O-V-E L-I-F-E
Here lies Sean, finally free
And as I look across the sea I smile at the sun
While it feeds the weeds the nutrition they need
The people still breathe, the city still bleeds
I'm going to love it to death and keep planting my seeds
I'm going to love it to death and keep an eye on the seeds
I'll be in love till im dead, I keep reaching the seeds
I'll give all I got left just to teach you to read
Love life to the death and keep planting my seeds
And when the soul begins to reap, I think she'll know me from the sleep
I keep caught in the corner of my bloodshot eyes
And if she has the nerve, to let me dump a couple last words
I'm gonna turn to the earth and scream (Love your life)

(Chorus)

LOVELIFE (x16)


----------



## harraser

*MX - The Deftones*

you're so sweet
your smile, your pussy and your bones
you're like fire
you move like music with your style

let me think 
(let you think about what?)
about girls 
(and what else?)
and money and new clothes 
(and what do i get?)
thirty nites 
(uh hu) of violence 
(yeah)
and sugar to love

closer to the lung
shove her over railing

you're sweet but im tired of proving this love
see you're a bore
but you move me like a movie that you love

let me think 
(let you think about what?)
about girls 
(and what else?)
and money and new clothes 
(and what do i get?)
thirty nites 
(uh hu) of violence 
(yeah)
and sugar to love

closer to the lung
shove her over railing

let me think 
(let you think about what?)
about girls 
(and what else?)
and money and new clothes 
(and what do i get?)
thirty nites 
(uh hu) of violence 
(yeah)
and sugar to love
fucking rock star

closer to the lung
closer to the lung
shove her over railing


*ANOTHER SPACE SONG - FAILURE*

THE SOLAR PANEL'S SHINING FACE
IS SMILING BACK ON ME
TWISTING OFF INTO THE SUN
IT'S OKAY TO BE LONELY

ALL MY MISSIONS FLOAT AWAY
I NEVER TRAINED TOO HARD
I'M SO CAUGHT UP IN THE TREE OF STARS
FALLING IN MY BACKYARD

SHE'LL ALWAYS BE WHAT I CAN'T FIND
SHE'LL ALWAYS BE WHERE I BREAK DOWN
SHE'LL ALWAYS HIDE BEHIND A STAR
I'LL ALWAYS DREAM SHE CAN'T BE FAR

I'VE GOT NO HOUSTON TO WHINE DOWN TO
I'VE GOT NO PROTOCOL
GRAVITY'S SO FAR AWAY
WRAPPED ON THAT SHRINKING BALL

I ECLIPSED MY MEMORIES
SLEEPING INSIDE THIS POD
PATIENT TIME WILL CARRY ME
ON HER BACK WITHOUT A SIGH

AND I WON'T LET HER DOWN
MY SOUL IS CELESTIAL-BOUND
AND IF I'M NEVER FOUND
SHE'LL ALWAYS BE


----------



## Furnace

Elliot Smith killed himself the other day.



Here's a couple by him...

*Elliot Smith - No Name #4*

for a change she got outbefore he hurt her bad
took her records and clothes
and pictures of her boy
it really made her sad
packed it up and didn't look back
I'm okay let's just forget all about him

the car was coldand it smelled like old cigarettes and pine
in her bag I saw thingsshe drew when she was mine
like this one here
her alone nobody near
what a shame let's just not talk about it

no it doesn't look like you
but you did wear cowboy boots
that's your fame
there's no question about it
once we got back inside
with one ear to the ground
I was ready to hide
'cause I don't know who's around
and you look scared
it's our secret do not tell, okay
let's just not talk about it
don't tell okay
let's just forget all about it 

*Elliot Smith - Last Call*

last call, he was sick of it all
asleep at home
told you off and goodbye
well you know one day it'll come to haunt you
that you didn't tell him quite the truth
you're a crisis, you're an icicle
you're a tongueless talker
you don't care what you say
you're a jaywalker and you just, just walk away
and that's all you do
the clap of the fading out sound of your shoes
made him wonder who he thought that he knew

last call, he was sick of it all
the endless stream of reminders
made him so sick of you, sick of you, sick of you
sick of your sound, sick of you coming around
trying to crawl under my skin
when I already shed my best defense
it comes out all around that you won
and I think I'm all done
you can switch me off safely
while I'm lying here waiting for sleep to overtake me

yeah, yeah you're still here but just check to make sure
all you aspired to do was endure
you can't ask for more, ask for none
knowing you'll never get that what you ask for
so you cast your shadow everywhere like the man in the moon

you start to drink you just want to continue
it'll all be yester year soon
you start to drink you just want to continue
it'll all be yester year soon

church bells and now I'm awakeand I guess it must be some kind of holiday
I can't seem to join in the celebration
but I'll go to the service and I'll go to pray
and I'll sing the praises of my maker's name
like I was as good as she made me
and I wanted her to tell me that she would never wake me
I wanted her to tell me that she would never wake me ...

I'm lying here waiting for sleep to overtake me


----------



## harraser

*The Upstairs Room - The Cure*

I love it all
These games we play
I close my eyes
You run away
I'm sure I asked you to stay
But now you're gone

And so I feel the grey
Pulse in my head
I turn off the lights and crawl into bed
I try to think of sunshine
But my body goes wet
With the first crash of thunder...

I don't think I can know
Anyone but you dear
That's for sure!

When it gets to four
It's my turn to go
Oh the kiss!
So alcoholic and slow
Arranging me for Saturday
I thought you would know
That I always sleep alone...

I don't think I can know
Anyone but you
Dear
That's for sure!

The upstairs room is cool and bright
We can go up there in summer
And dance all night...

Your sister started talking at a minute after ten
So everyone jumped up
And then fell over again
In April you can join them
And stare at me
At the ghost from your past...

I dont think i can love
Anyone but you 
Dear
Thats for sure!


----------



## neverwas

*PACIFICO. Ugly Casanova *

They said they'd give me everything,
here's the part that made me laugh.
They didn't give me anything
and then they took half of that.
So sharpen your teeth or lay flat!
You said you'd play clean, oh what a load of crap,
by the time that you were through with me
I had to take a bath
so sharpen your teeth or lay flat!
They said that it'd go good for me,
rain diamonds and all that.
I stood out in the downpour
getting hit by broken glass.
So sharpen your teeth or lay flat.

*Crowded House.Fall At Your Feet * 

I'm really close tonight 
And I feel like I'm moving inside her 
Lying in the dark 
I think that I'm beginning to know her 
Let it go 
I'll be there when you call 

Whenever I fall at your feet 
And you let your tears rain down on me 
Whenever I touch your slow turning pain 

You're hiding from me now 
There's something in the way that you're talking 
The words don't sound right 
But I hear them all moving inside you 
Go, I'll be waiting when you call 

Whenever I fall at your feet 
And you let your tears rain down on me 
Whenever I touch your slow turning pain 

The finger of blame has turned upon itself 
And I'm more than willing to offer myself 
Do you want my presence or need my help 
Who knows where that might lead 

I fall at your feet 
And you let your tears rain down on me 
Whenever I fall...


----------



## LilkelPixy

*so many great bands/lyrics posted here*

but alass, less i am blind (which is possible. i am incomplete in so many ways) i did not see any afi.
soo....
* AFI ..... This Time Imperfect* 

I cannot leave here. i cannot stay. forever haunted, more han afraid. asphyxiate on words i would say. i'm drawn to a blackened sky as i turn blue. there are no flowers, no not this time.. there will be no angels gracing the lines, just these stark words i find. i'd show a smile but i'm too weak. i'd share with you, could i only speak, just how much this hurts me.
i cannot stay here. i cannot leave. just like all i loved, i'm make-believe.
imagined heart, i disappear. seems no one will appear here and make me real.
there are no flowers, no, not this time. there will be no angels gracing the lines. just these stark words i find. i'd show a smile but i'm too weak. i'd share with you, could i only speak, just how much this hurts me.
i'd tell you how it haunts me. cuts through my day and slinks into my dreams. you don't care that it haunts me. 
there are no flowers, no, not this time. there will be no angels gracing the lines, just these stark words i find. i'd show a smile but i'm too weak. i'd share with you, could i only speak. 
just how much this hurts me.
just how much this hurts me.....
just how much you.........


----------



## cherub

Buffy The Vampire Slayer: TV Soundtrack
Rest In Peace

I died 
So many years ago 
You can make me feel 
Like it isn't so 
And why you come to be with me 
I think I finally know 
mmm-mmm 

You're scared 
Ashamed of what you feel 
And you can't tell the ones you love 
You know they couldn't deal 
Whisper in a dead man's ear 
It doesn't make it real 
That's great 

But I don't wanna play 
'Cause being with you touches me 
More than I can say 
And since I'm only dead to you 
I'm saying stay away and 
Let me rest in peace 

Let me rest in peace 
Let me get some sleep 
Let me take my love and bury it 
In a hole 6-foot deep 
I can lay my body down 
But I can't find my, sweet release 
So let me rest in peace 

You know, 
You got a willing slave 
You just love to play the thought 
That you might misbehave 
Till you do, 
I'm telling you 
Stop visiting my grave 
Let me rest in peace 

I know I should go 
But I follow you like a man possessed 
There's a traitor here beneath my breast 
And it hurts me more than you've ever guessed 
If my heart could beat, it would break my chest 
but I can see you're unimpressed 
So leave me be and 

Let me rest in peace 
Let me get some sleep 
Let me take my love and bury it 
Im a hole 6-foot deep 
I can lay my body down 
But I can't find my sweet release 
Let me rest in peace 
Why won't you 
Let me rest in peace?


----------



## Nietzche

These words always touch me and make me feel better when I am down:

*Ramblin' Man*
(Richard Betts)

Lord, I was born a ramblin' man
Tryin' to make a livin' and doin' the best I can
And when it's time for leavin'
I hope you'll understand
That I was born a ramblin' man

Well my father was a gambler down in Georgia
He wound up on the wrong end of a gun
And I was born in the back seat of a Greyhound bus
Rollin' down highway 41

Lord, I was born a ramblin' man
Tryin' to make a livin' and doin' the best I can
And when it's time for leavin'
I hope you'll understand
That I was born a ramblin' man

I'm on my way to New Orleans this mornin'
Leaving out of Nashville, Tennessee
They're always having a good time down on the bayou, Lord
Them Delta women think the world of me

Lord, I was born a ramblin' man
Tryin' to make a livin' and doin' the best I can
And when it's time for leavin', I hope you'll understand
That I was born a ramblin' man

Lord, I was born a ramblin' man ....

_from Brothers & Sisters (1973)_


----------



## neverwas

* Powderfinger- Already Gone *

You've been working all your life
All weekends and overtime
While you're trying to unwind
You can't relate to the leisured life

Another day meanders by
Keeping nature's tabled time
All these things just pass you by
And you can't relax in a scheduled life

Promises already gone
There's no escape it's said and done
So keep your love forever young

You've been trying to decide
Multiply or just divide
All these things are on your mind
And you can't relax in a scheduled life

Promises already gone
There's no escape it's said and done
So keep your love forever young

Promises already gone
There's no escape it's said and done
So keep your love forever young

Promises already gone
There's no escape it's said and done
So keep your love forever young


----------



## spinkle

This is from Desaparecidos, one of Bright Eyes lead singer Conor Oberst's other bands...

*Man and Wife, the Latter (Damaged Goods)*

I'm growing out my hair like it was when I was single.
It was longer than I'd known you.
I had no money then, I had no worries then at all.
But with such a high standard of living.
I just feel like I'm dying.
I would start an argument but you can barely even talk.
But there's good reson for you silence.
You have to take care of some business.
So I fix your plate and stay out of the way.
And you will stay like that forever, right in front of your computer.
You'll look up one day but you won't recognize me.
So now you want to change.
You read a letter from a lawyer.
Want to take me out to dinner.
Want to bury me beneath a mound of shopping bags.
Like it would really make a difference or make up for your disinterest.
I'm a bill you pay.
I'm a contract you can't break.
And it's like I'm under water or on an endless escalator.
I go up and up but I don't ever reach the top.
And it reads just like the bible, twenty centuries of scandal, I guess it all depends how you interpret it.

The word is LOVE.
The word is LOSS.
The words are DAMAGED GOODS.
That is what I am
A lifetime gets chalked up to an experience, coincidence, we are chained to the events.

That's it.


----------



## Furnace

Yah, I thought of you when they played this...:/

*Red Hot Chili Peppers - I Could Have Lied*

There must be something
In the way I feel
That she don't want me to feel
The stare she bares cut me
I don't care
You see so what if I bleed

I could never change
Just what I feel
My face will never show
What is not real

A mountain never seems to have
The need to speak
A look that shares so many seek
The sweetest feeling
I got from you
The things I said to you were true

I could never change
Just what I feel
My face will never show
What is not real

I could have lied I'm such a fool
My eyes could never never never
Keep their cool
Showed her and I told her how
She struck me but I'm fucked up now

But now she's gone yes she's gone away
A soulful song
That would not stay
You see she hides 'cause she is scared
But I don't care
I won't be spared

I could have lied I'm such a fool
My eyes could never never never
Keep their cool
Showed her and I told her how
She struck me but I'm fucked up now

I could have lied I'm such a fool
My eyes could never never never
Keep their cool
Showed her and I told her how
She struck me but I'm fucked up now


----------



## nvr2old

*Blue*

Blue, songs are like tattoos
You know I've been to sea before
Crown and anchor me
Or let me sail away
Blue, here is a song for you
Ink of a pin
Underneath the skin
An empty space to fill in
Well there's so many sinking now
You've got to keep thinking
You can make it thru these waves
Acid, booze, and ass
Needles, guns and grass
Lots of laughs, lots of laughs
Well everybody's saying
that hell's the hippest way to go
Well I don't think so
But I'm gonna take a look around it though
Blue, I love you

Blue, here is a shell for you
Inside your'll hear a sigh
A foggy lullaby
There is your song from me.

Joni


----------



## onlysweetpea

*Because she is beautiful...*

By Miss Ani Difranco who I saw only 2 days ago: 

"i am an all powerful amazon warrior
not just some sniveling girl
so no mater what i think i need
you know i can't possibly have a need in this world

come and come for that sweet sweetness
i feed another ending fending machine
i could never need to be alone
never need to be my own
as much as you need your queen

and i know men are delicate origami creatures
who need women to unfold them
hold them when they cry
but i am tired of being your savior
and i am tired of telling you why

and since when did this "me me me"
become the be-all and end-all of me
oh listen to you talk to me
long time love's got to breathe baby
ya gotta let it ebb and flow
if you want a ball bounce
just let it go
let it go

i know men are delicate origami creatures
who need women to unfold them
hold them when they cry
but i am tired of being your savior
and i am tired of telling you why"


----------



## harraser

*Bankrupt On Selling - Modest Mouse *

well all the apostles-they're sitting in swings
saying "i'd sell off my savior for a set of new rings
and some sandles with the style of straps that cling best to the era"
so all of the businessers in their unlimited
hell where they buy and they sell and they sell all their
trash to each other but they're sick of it all
and they're bankrupt on selling
and all of the angels
they'd sell off yer soul for a set of new wings and anything gold
they remember
the people they loved their old friends
and i've seen through'em all seen through'em all and seen through most everything
all the people you knew were the actors
all the people you knew were the actors
well, i'll go to college and i'll learn some big words
and i'll talk real loud
goddamn right i'll be heard
you'll remember all the guys that said all those big words he must've
learned in college
and it took a long time
i came clean with myself
i come clean out of love with my lover
i still love her
loved her more when she used to be sober and i was kinder


----------



## Doomsday Boy

Rob Dougan - Furious Angels

'song lyric'

Like a semblance of death, i got no options left,
I got nothing to show now.

I'm down on the ground, i got seconds to live,
And you can't go now.

'Cause love, like an invisible bullet shot me down and i'm bleeding,
yeah i'm bleeding...

And if you go? Furious angels will bring you back to me...
Will bring you back to me.


You're a dirty needle, you're in my blood and there's no curing me...
Hey yeah!

And i'm gonna run, like the blood from a wound to a place you can't see me!

'Cause love, like a blow to the head has left me stunned and i'm reeling,
Yeah i'm reeling...

And if you go? Furious angels will bring you back to me...
Hmmm hmmm...


----------



## neverwas

*Ours- "Im A Monster" (Distorted Lullabies) *

Am I a bad guy?
Am I a bad soul?
My eyes roll backward
My head fell forward
We want the vampires
They want the daylight
Undecided if we will feel it

All the lies and fantasies I picked to deny what is right 
as the lawyers lie down to the sound of a broken man clinging 
to the legs of a butterfly.
We live to see our children die, 
turn to the bright to describe what we never will find, 
I'm a monster singing through the side of a left eye

And I will pay for, and I will pay for, 
I couldn't have her,I couldn't save her, 
If I could grab on, I'd pull the ......

All the lies and fantasies I picked to deny what is right 
as the lawyers lie down to the sound of a broken man clinging 
to the legs of a butterfly, of a butterfly
We live to see our children die, 
turn to the light to describe what we never will find, 
I'm a vampire clinging to the sounds for a fast high.

All the lies and fantasies I picked to describe what is right 
as the lawyers lie down to the sound of a broken man clinging 
to the legs of a butterfly.
I live to see our children die, 
turn to the bright to describe what we never will find, 
I'm a monster singing through the sigh of a left high.

*Ours- Fallen Souls (Distorted Lullabies) *

Pray, i don't know if it's sacred, or not
you say, that we can fall apart at anytime
breathe for the whole world...we can't fight
they starve for the love...that we supply
feed from their eyes, dream you're alive, and feel feel
the beast flies tonight, and the world he describes
suffer...suffer

Afraid, i don't know if we're heading for a fall
you jump into the front to say you're apart of it all
feed from their eyes, dream your alive, and feel feel
the beast flies tonight, and the world he describes
suffer...suffer

if we feed from their eyes, dream we're alive to feel
the beast flies tonight, the world he describes
suffer...suffer

these are the fallen souls


----------



## Furnace

*Smashing Pumpkins - Today*

Today is the greatest 
Day I've ever known 
Can't live for tomorrow, 
Tomorrow's much too long 
I'll burn my eyes out 
Before I get out 
I wanted more 
Than life could ever grant me 
Bored by the chore 
Of saving face 
Today is the greatest 
Day I've ever known 
Can't wait for tomorrow 
I might not have that long 
I'll tear my heart out 
Before I get out 
Pink ribbon scars 
That never forget 
I tried so hard 
To cleanse these regrets 
My angel wings 
Were bruised and restrained 
My belly stings 
Today is 
Today is 
Today is 
The greatest day 
I want to turn you on 
I want to turn you on 
I want to turn you on 
I want to turn you 
Today is the greatest 
Today is the greatest day 
Today is the greatest day 
That I have ever really known


----------



## neverwas

*Everybody Hurts  by  R.E.M * 

When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone, 
when you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on. 
Don't let yourself go, everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes. 
Sometimes everything is wrong. Now it's time to sing along. 
When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on) 
if you feel like letting go, (hold on) 
when you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on. 
Everybody hurts. Take comfort in your friends. 
Everybody hurts. Don't throw your hand. Oh, no. Don't throw your hand. 
If you feel like you're alone, no, no, no, you are not alone 
If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long, 
when you think you've had too much of this life to hang on. 
Well, everybody hurts sometimes, 
everybody cries. And everybody hurts sometimes. 
And everybody hurts sometimes. So, hold on, hold on. 
Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. Hold on, hold on. (repeat & fade) 
(Everybody hurts. You are not alone.)


----------



## brothermarcus

*Florence - by Five Eight* 

Dress up old Florence in an open-backed gown 
Last night was for dancing today is for rest 
Her house on Ocean Shore Parkway is warm 
But strangely quiet after the songs 
And the dancing and card games and one of her friends 
Made a pass like a lover she sweetly declined 
Cause he's gone I'm sorry I'll only have one 
And I know that you know how to be alone cause yours 
Is gone too... 
Dress up old Florence she's falling away 
Put on her flowered house-coat and arrange 
Her silver hair flowing with a comb and a brush 
And powder her pale check with rosy blush 
And though her daughter talked to her every day of her life 
And tended to her while she was losing her life 
There were moments of anger and terrible mean 
Things were said loudly and tears had to stream from her face 
Left with a sweeping disgrace of a broken glass argument's haste 
Ah what a waste to erase your grace 
Dress up old Florence she's leaving today 
And mother and daughter are losing their way 
And Florence is frightened but she'll understand 
It's better than blood thinners and oxygen masks 
Now you send for a priest for a blessing a prayer 
She's against them all cause they don't give a damn 
As he's leaving the sacristy he said with a wink 
And dropping his robes he grabs a drink 
Then he's gone into the arms of a nun 
Who has skin and a pulse and a son 
And needs someone too like you 
Dress up old Florence she's looking so good 
And now all her brave friends are coming with food 
This should have been hard but by mid-afternoon 
You can hear the note as it moves through the room 
Remember that time Eric was falling down drunk 
In a woman's dress and he called when he lost 
Yea they made a good team and when they played cards 
Christ himself stacked all the odds 
Though she's gone into the arms of our God 
I'm so glad to have known someone so strong but not hard.


----------



## bisKi

Sophie B Hawkins ~ As I Lay Me Down

It felt like spring time
On this February morning
In the courtyard
Birds were singing your praise
I'm still recalling things you said
To make me feel alright
I carried them with me today
Now

As I lay me down to sleep
This I pray
That you will hold me dear
Though I'm far away
I'll whisper your name
Into the sky
And I will wake up happy

I wonder why I feel so high
Though I am not above the sorrow
Heavy hearted
Till you call my name
And it sounds like church bells
Or the whistle of a train
On a summer evening
I'll run to meet you
Barefoot barely breathing

As I lay me down to sleep
This I pray
That you will hold me dear
Though I'm far away
I'll whisper your name
Into the sky
And I will wake up happy

It's not too near for me
Like a flower I need the rain
Though it's not clear to me
Every season has its change
And I will see you
When the sun comes out again

As I lay me down to sleep
This I pray
That you will hold me dear
Though I'm far away
I'll whisper your name
Into the sky
And I will wake up happy


----------



## mr_fluffy

*Crowded House - It's Only Natural*

*Crowded House - It's Only Natural*_ 



Ice will melt, water will boil
You and I can shake off this mortal coil
It's bigger than us
You don't have to worry about it.
Ready or not here comes the drop
You feel lucky when you know where you are
It's gonna come true
*Here in your arms I remember.*

*It's only natural that I should want to
Be there with you
It's only natural that you should
feel the same way too*

It's easy when you don't try
Going on first impressions
Man in a cage has made his confession
You've seen me at my worst
And it won't be the last time I'm down there
I want you to know I feel completely at ease
Read me like a book
That's fallen down between your knees
Please let me have my way with you

*It's circumstantial, it's something written in the sky
And we don't even have to try.*
Shaking like mud, buildings of glass
Sink into the bay they'll be under the rocks again
You don't have to say I know you're afraid

*It's circumstantial, it's something I was born to
It's only natural, couldn't help it if I wanted to*

_

 for you my sweetie, you're yum!!


----------



## sparkle_jez

Alkaline Trio

Take lots With Alcohol

Hello, what the hell am I doing here
That's a really nice suit
This is a really comfortable chair
See i don't know if you can help me or not
Cause I don't feel sick
But the pains in my head have almost put me 
Underground
I don't really care if I am healthy or not
Just clean my head up doc
I'll give you anything you want
See i don't know why I don't fall in love
Well maybe I know why and maybe you could make it stop 
Then we'll cut it up and bury it and leave it 
underground
And i'll take to wishing and fall under
Sleeping safe and sound
Just give me medicine perscribe me anything
Just knock me out and walk me through the door
I have no desire to see through my own eyes anymore
Hello what the hell are you doing here- You made a really strange 
face
This is really uncomfortable air
I see i'm boring you, maybe I bore myself too
That's why I need help, i'm cleaning blood off dusty shelves
I been cut up in this room so many times it might take days
And those stress cracks in the wood
How nicely they soak up the stains
Been myself these jokes for so long well so long
I'm a has been who is heckled on the stage


----------



## neverwas

*Allure: All Cried Out. [feat-112]*

All alone on a Sunday morning, outside I see the rain is falling
Inside I'm slowly dying, but the rain will hide my crying, crying, crying
And you, don't you know my tears will burn the pillow
Set this place of fire cause I'm tired of your lies
All I needed was a simple hello
But the traffic was so noisy that you could not hear me cry

I, I gave you my love in vain
My body never knew such pleasure
My heart never knew such pain
And you, you leave me so confused
Now I'm all cried out --- over you

Crying over you
Never wanted to see things your way, had to go astray
Oh why was I such a fool (why was I such a fool)
Now I see that the grass is greener
Is it too late for me to find my way home
How could I be so wrong

Leaving me all alone

Don't you know my tears will cause an inferno
(Tears will cause an inferno baby)
Romance of these flames, why should I take the blame
You were the one who left me neglected (so sorry baby)
Apology not accepted
Add me to the broken hearts you've collected

I, I gave you all of me (gave you all of me)
How was I to know, you would weaken so easily
I, I don't know what to do (I don't know what to do)
Now I'm all cried out (I'm all cried out) --- over you

I, I gave you my love in vain
My body never knew such pleasure
My heart never knew such pain
And you, you left me so confused
Now I'm all cried out (all cried out)
Now I'm all cried out (all cried out) --- over you
I'm sorry, please forgive me
Please forgive me Li'


----------



## SnowFrog

*Best Of Deceptions*

Best Of Deceptions 
by Dashboard Confessional 


I heard about your trip. 
I heard about your souveneirs. 
I heard about the cool breeze in the cool nights 
And the cool guys 
That you spent them with. 
I guess I should have heard of them from you 
I guess I should have heard of them from you 
Don't you see, don't you see, 
That the charade is over? 
And all the best deceptions 
And the clever cover story awards 
Go to you. 
So kiss me hard 'cuz this'll be the last time that I let you. 
You will be back someday, 
And this awkward kiss that tells of other people's 
lips 
Will be of service 
to keeping you away. 
I heard about your regrets. 
I heard that you were feeling sorry. 
I heard from someone that you wished you could 
Set things right between us. 
I guess I should have heard of that from you 
I guess I should have heard of that from you 
So don't you see, don't you see, 
That the charade is over? 
And all the best deceptions 
And the clever cover story awards 
Go to you. 
So kiss me hard 'cuz this'll be the last time that I let you. 
You will be back someday, 
And this awkward kiss that screams of other people's 
lips 
Will be of service 
to keeping you away. 
to keeping you away. 
I'm waiting for blood 
To flow to my fingers 
I'll be all right when my hands get warm. 
Ignoring the phone, 
I'd rather say nothing, 
I'd rather you never heard my voice. 
You're calling too late, 
Too late to be gracious. 
And you do not warrant long good-byes. 
You're calling too late, 
You're calling too late.


----------



## neverwas

*The Circle Of Life. Elton John.*

_For Ant._ 

From the day we arrive on the planet
And blinking, step into the sun
There's more to be seen than can ever be seen
More to do than can ever be done

Some say eat or be eaten
Some say live and let live
But all are agreed as they join the stampede
You should never take more than you give

*In the Circle of Life
It's the wheel of fortune
It's the leap of faith
It's the band of hope
Till we find our place
On the path unwinding
In the Circle, the Circle of Life

Some of us fall by the wayside
And some of us soar to the stars
And some of us sail through our troubles
And some have to live with the scars*

There's far too much to take in here
More to find than can ever be found
But the sun rolling high
Through the sapphire sky
Keeps the great and small on the endless round

In the Circle of Life
It's the wheel of fortune
It's the leap of faith
It's the band of hope
Till we find our place
On the path unwinding
In the Circle, the Circle of Life

On the path unwinding
In the Circle, the Circle of Life.


----------



## harraser

*Bankrupt On Selling - Modest Mouse*

well all the apostles-they're sitting in swings
saying "i'd sell off my savior for a set of new rings
and some sandles with the style of straps that cling best to the era"
so all of the businessers in their unlimited
hell where they buy and they sell and they sell all their
crap to each other but they're sick of it all
and they're bankrupt on selling

and all of the angels
they'd sell off yer soul for a set of new wings and anything gold
they remember
the people they loved their old friends
and i've seen through'em all seen through'em all and seen through most everything

all the people you knew were the actors
all the people you knew were the actors

well, i'll go to college and i'll learn some big words
and i'll talk real loud
goddamn right i'll be heard
you'll remember the guy that said all those big words he must've
learned in college

and it took a long time
till i came clean with myself
id fallen clean out of love with my lover
i still love her
but i loved her more when she used to be sober 
and i was kinder


----------



## brothermarcus

ask - the smiths

Shyness is nice, and
Shyness can stop you
From doing all the things in life
You'd like to

Shyness is nice, and
Shyness can stop you
From doing all the things in life
You'd like to

So, if there's something you'd like to try
If there's something you'd like to try
ASK ME - I WON'T SAY "NO" - HOW COULD I ?

Coyness is nice, and
Coyness can stop you
From saying all the things in
Life you'd like to

So, if there's something you'd like to try
If there's something you'd like to try
ASK ME - I WON'T SAY "NO" - HOW COULD I ?

Spending warm Summer days indoors
Writing frightening verse
To a buck-toothed girl in Luxembourg

ASK ME, ASK ME, ASK ME
ASK ME, ASK ME, ASK ME

Because if it's not Love
Then it's the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb
That will bring us together

Nature is a language - can't you read ?
Nature is a language - can't you read ?

SO ... ASK ME, ASK ME, ASK ME
ASK ME, ASK ME, ASK ME

Because if it's not Love
Then it's the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb, the Bomb
That will bring us together

If it's not Love
Then it's the Bomb
Then it's the Bomb
That will bring us together

SO ... ASK ME, ASK ME, ASK ME
ASK ME, ASK ME, ASK ME
Oh, la ...


----------



## neverwas

*Walk On... (Righteous Brothers)*

When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don't be afraid of the dark
At the end of the storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of the lark

Walk on through the wind
Walk on through the rain
Though your dreams be tossed and blown

Walk on walk on with hope in your heart
And you'll never walk alone
You'll never walk alone

When you walk through a storm
Hold your head up high
And don't be afraid of the dark

At the end of the storm
Is a golden sky
And the sweet silver song of the lark

Walk on through the wind
Walk on through the rain
Though your dreams be tossed and blown

Walk on walk on with hope in your heart
And you'll never walk alone
You'll never walk

You'll never walk
You'll never walk alone.


----------



## cherub

*Richard Ashcroft
Everybody*

Cold morning
I was looking out it was a cold day

Songbird was drinking from a table
But songbird you just flew away

Everybody's gotta feel the weight of death sometime
And find out what it's like to be left behind
Sometimes you don't get a chance to ask where or why
*So let it break the magic beauty of your fragile mind
And let it break the magic beauty of your fragile mind*

It's not a sign of weakness
When you're searching for the places where the memories flow

There may come a time when you rearrange and may leave those memories
You've gotta let them go

Everybody's gotta feel the weight of death sometime
And find out what it's like to be left behind
Sometimes you don't get a chance to ask where or why
Let it break the magic beauty of your fragile mind (x4)

Everybody's gotta feel the weight of death sometime
And find out what it's like to be left behind
Sometimes you don't get a chance to ask where or why
Let it break the magic beauty of your fragile mind (x4)

Stay strong
Move on
Keep on

Stay strong
Move on
Keep on


----------



## harraser

*Whip It  by  Devo *

Crack that whip 
Give the past the slip 
Step on a crack 
Break your momma's back 
When a problem comes along 
You must whip it
Before the cream sits out too long 
You must whip it
When something's going wrong 
You must whip it
now whip it
into shape 
shape it up
get straight 
go forward 
move ahead 
try to detect it
it's not too late 
to whip it
whip it good 
When a good time turns around 
You must whip it
You will never live it down 
Unless you whip it
No one gets their way
Until they whip it
I say whip it
Whip it good


----------



## Furnace

Blink 182 featuring Robert Smith of The Cure (seriously)

*All of this*

With all of this I know now
Everything inside of my head
It all just goes to show how
Nothing I know changes me at all
Again I wait for this to change instead
To tear the world in two
Another night with her
But I'm always wanting you 

Use me Holly come on and use me
We know where we go
Use me Holly come on and use me
We go where we know

With all of this I feel now
Everything inside of my heart
It all just seems to be how
Nothing I feel pulls at me at all
Again I wait for this to pull apart
To break my time in two
Another night with her
But I'm always wanting you

Use me Holly come on and use me
We know where we go
Use me Holly come on and use me
We go where we know

She's all I need
She's all I dream
She's all I'm always wanting
She's all I need
She's all I dream
She's all
I'm always wanting you
Yeah I'm always wanting you
I'm always wanting you


----------



## ashaman

... and you could have it all.
My empire of dirt
i will let you down
i will make you hurt...

Nine Inch Nails- Hurt


----------



## lostpunk5545

*Concrete - Midnight Oil* 
*From the album Redneck Wonderland* 

In the city the heart still whispers
Flaking metal a silent witness
There’s chemical fields and cathode clouds
The milky way is emasculated as exhaust fans
And smart cards shrink wrap the coloured air
And send it coughing to eternity
We can see the bright light but we can’t reach it
We are not afraid enough to call
Go back wrong way you cannot stay you cannot live here

Concrete you don’t free my soul

In the city the sound is biting
Cement fingers they are clutching
The emissary of trash decorates the way
No wild acres you can see, yearning to breathe
Concrete you don’t free my soul
Blackened hands and heart of steel,
No wish to consume, embellish, discard and expire

Concrete you don’t free my soul

Concrete you don’t free my soul


----------



## Insane Platypus

*Sugababes - Caught In A Moment* 

Your stare swallows me
And I can hardly breathe
I feel it's dangerous,
Could be deadly
Somehow I'm willing to do the things you want
Take me in your arms
Spoon-feed my heart and

Drip by drip
I'll take it all
Sip by sip
I guess that it's
Make or break
Boy here and now

Chorus:
We're caught in a moment
And I won't let it go
I am falling deeper, losing my control
Involved in a feeling
Like the blink of a eye
And the silence it belongs to you and I

Broke through barriers
And passed a state of mind
I'm not scared no more
It feels divine
So take me in
And catch me when I fall
I'm waiting on the edge
Uncut my soul

Snip by snip
I'm oozing it
Bit by bit
I'm taking it
Step by step
Boy here and now

Chorus:
We're caught in a moment
And I won't let it go
I am falling deeper, losing my control
Involved in a feeling
Like the blink of a eye
And the silence it belongs to you and I

Secretly I let it slip
Emotional I fall through it
All I know I'm losing my control
I'm down your way too far
And there's no turning back
And now I'm shedding all my fears
I know, I know

Chorus:
We're caught in a moment
And I won't let it go (let it go)
I am falling deeper, losing my control (my control)
Involved in a feeling (involved in a feeling)
Like the blink of a eye (eye)
And the silence it belongs to you and I (I)


----------



## brothermarcus

david grey - sail away

Sail away with me honey
I put my heart in your hands
Sail away with me honey now, now, now
Sail away with me
What will be will be
I wanna hold you now

Crazy skies all wild above me now
Winter howling at my face
And everything I held so dear
Disappeared without a trace
Oh all the times I've tasted love
Never knew quite what I had
Little Darling if you hear me now
Never needed you so bad
Spinning round inside my head

Sail away with me honey
I put my heart in your hands
Sail away with me honey now, now, now
Sail away with me
What will be will be
I wanna hold you now

*I've been talking drunken gibberish
Falling in and out of bars
Trying to find some explanation here
For the way some people are*
How did it ever come so far

Sail away with me honey
I put my heart in your hands
Sail away with me honey now, now, now
Sail away with me
What will be will be
I wanna hold you now
Sail away with me honey
I put my heart in your hands
Sail away with me honey now, now, now
Sail away with me
What will be will be
I wanna hold you now


----------



## MoeBro

today - mmm 


Limp Bizkit - Don't Go Off Wandering


Every day is nothing but stress to me 
I'm constantly dwellin' on how you got the best of me 
Wanna know somethin I can't believe 
The way you keep testin' me 
And mentally molesting me 
Would you think any less of me 
If I said that I'd be there 
Would you think any less of me 
If I said I really care 
Of course you would 
Cause you only want what you can't have 
As for me I'm stuck with my dick in my hand 


Because you don't feel nothing at all 
You don't feel nothing at all 

Maybe there's more to life than it seems 
Constantly running from reality chasing dreams 
Wanna know somethin' I can't believe 
Just how much misery comes with humility 
Do you think any less of me now that I'm gone 
Look at me now 
Everything is gone 
I can't seem to do anything right 
But I figured out why you don't let me inside 
Because you don't feel nothing at all 
You don't feel nothing at all 
Nothing at all 

You need nothing from me now 
So you think I'm useless to you now 
But I need one thing from you now 
I insist that you feel me now 
You said, you said, you needed, you said 
You don't feel nothing at all 
You don't feel nothing at all 



^^I hate these guys, but a couple of their songs do appeal


----------



## cherub

Artist: EVANESCENCE 
Album: Fallen 
Title: Going Under 


Now I will tell you what I've done for you
50,000 tears I cry
Screaming,
Deceiving,
And bleeding for you
And you still won't hear me
....GO AWAY....
Don't want your hand this time
I'll save myself
Maybe I'll wake up for once (wake up for once)
Not tormented daily defeated by you
Just when I thought I'd reach the bottom 

[Chorus]
I dive again
I'm going under (going under)
Drowning with you (drowning with you)
I'm falling forever (falling forever)
I've got to break through
I'm, going under 

Blurring and stirring the truth that comes out
(I don't know what's real and what's not)

Always confusing the thoughts is my head
So I can't trust myself anymore 

I dive again
I'm going under (going under)
Drowning with you (drowning with you)
I'm falling forever (falling forever)
I've got to break through,
I'm, so go on and scream
Scream at me, so far away
I won't be broken again
I've got to breathe
I can't keep going under 

I dive again
I'm going under (going under)
Drowning with you (drowning with you)
I'm falling forever (falling forever)
I've got to break through,
I'm, going under (going under)
Going under (drowning with you)
I'm going under


----------



## Lobotomized

It ain't no use to sit and wonder why, babe
It don't matter, anyhow
An' it ain't no use to sit and wonder why, babe
If you don't know by now
When your rooster crows at the break of dawn
Look out your window and I'll be gone
You're the reason I'm trav'lin' on
Don't think twice, it's all right

It ain't no use in turnin' on your light, babe
That light I never knowed
An' it ain't no use in turnin' on your light, babe
I'm on the dark side of the road
Still I wish there was somethin' you would do or say
To try and make me change my mind and stay
We never did too much talkin' anyway
So don't think twice, it's all right

It ain't no use in callin' out my name, gal
Like you never did before
It ain't no use in callin' out my name, gal
I can't hear you any more
I'm a-thinkin' and a-wond'rin' all the way down the road
I once loved a woman, a child I'm told
I give her my heart but she wanted my soul
But don't think twice, it's all right

I'm walkin' down that long, lonesome road, babe
Where I'm bound, I can't tell
But goodbye's too good a word, gal
So I'll just say fare thee well
I ain't sayin' you treated me unkind
You could have done better but I don't mind
You just kinda wasted my precious time
But don't think twice, it's all right

Bob Dylan


----------



## cherub

Artist: 3 Doors Down  
Album: Away From The Sun 
Title: When I'm Gone 


There's another world inside of me 
That you may never see
There's secrets in this life
That I can't hide
Somewhere in this darkness
There's a light that I can't find
Maybe it's too far away...
Maybe I'm just blind...

Maybe I'm just blind...


So hold me when I'm here
Love me when I'm wrong
Hold me when I'm scared
And love me when I'm gone
Everything I am
And everything you need
I'll also be the one
You wanted me to be
I'll never let you down
Even if I could 
I'd give up everything
If only for your good
So hold me when I'm here
Love me when I'm wrong
You can hold me when I'm scared
You won't always be there
So love me when I'm gone


Love me when I'm gone...

When your education x-ray 
Can not see under my skin
I won't tell you a damn thing 
That I could not tell my friends
Roaming through this darkness
I'm alive but I'm alone
Part of me is fighting this
But part of me is gone

So hold me when I'm here

Love me when I'm wrong
Hold me when I'm scared
And love me when I'm gone
Everything I am
And everything you need
I'll also be the one
You wanted me to be
I'll never let you down
Even if I could 
I'd give up everything
If only for your good
So hold me when I'm here
Love me when I'm wrong
You can hold me when I'm scared
You won't always be there
So love me when I'm gone

Maybe I'm just blind...

So hold me when I'm here
Love me when I'm wrong
Hold me when I'm scared
And love me when I'm gone
Everything I am
And everything you need
I'll also be the one
You wanted me to be
I'll never let you down
Even if I could 
I'd give up everything
If only for your good
So hold me when I'm here
Love me when I'm wrong
You can hold me when I'm scared
You won't always be there
So love me when I'm gone

Love me when I'm gone...

Love me when I'm gone
When I'm Gone
When I'm Gone
When I'm Gone


----------



## neverwas

* the wedding singer. you spin me rought round. *

Yeah I, I got to know your name
Well and I, could trace your private number baby
All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
I want some

Well I...I set my sights on you
(and no one else will do)
And I, I've got to have my way now, baby
(and no one else will do)
And I, I've got to have my way now, baby
All I know is that to me
You look like you're havin' fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come

*You spin me right round, baby
right round like a record, baby
Right round round round
You spin me right round, baby
Right round like a record, baby
Right round round round

I, I got be your friend now, baby
And I would like to move in
Just a little bit closer
(little bit closer)

**All I know is that to me
You look like you're lots of fun
Open up your lovin' arms
Watch out, here I come

I want your love
I want your love

* Kelly Clarkson: Miss Independant *

Miss independent
Miss self-sufficient
Miss keep your distance
Miss unafraid
Miss out of my way
Miss don't let a man interfere, no
Miss on her own
Miss almost grown
Miss never let a man help her off her throne
So, by keeping her heart protected
She'd never ever feel rejected
Little miss apprehensive
Said ooh, she fell in love

What is the feelin' takin' over?
Thinkin' no one could open my door
Surprise...It's time
To feel what's real
What happened to Miss Independent?
No more the need to be defensive
Goodbye, old you
When love is true

Misguided heart
Miss play it smart
Miss if you want to use that line you better not start, no
But she miscalculated
She didn't want to end up jaded
And this miss decided not to miss out on true love
So, by changing her misconceptions
She went in a new direction
And found inside she felt a connection
She fell in love.

What is the feelin' takin' over?
Thinkin' no one could open my door (open my door)
Surprise...It's time (yeah)
To feel what's real
What happened to Miss Independent?
No more the need to be defensive
Goodbye (goodbye), old you (oh you)
When love, when love is true

When Miss Independence walked away
No time for love that came her way
She looked in the mirror and thought today
What happened to miss no longer afraid?
It took some time for her to see
How beautiful love could truly be
No more talk of why can't that be me
I'm so glad I finally feel...

What is the feelin' takin' over?
Thinkin' no one could open my door
Surprise (surprise), it's time (yeah)
To feel (to feel) what's real
What happened to Miss Independent?
No more the need to be defensive
Goodbye (goodbye), old you
When love, when love is true...


----------



## cherub

*offspring  "Self Esteem"*

Artist: Offspring 
Album: Smash 
Title: Self Esteem 


I wrote her off for the tenth time today
And practiced all the things I would say
But she came over
I lost my nerve
I took her back and made her dessert
Now I know I'm being used
That's okay man cause I like the abuse
I know she's playing with me
That's okay cause I've got no self esteem
We make plans to go out at night
I wait till 2 then I turn out the light
All this rejection's got me so low
If she keep it up I just might tell her so
When she's saying that she wants only me
Then I wonder why she sleeps with my friends
When she's saying that I'm like a disease
Then I wonder how much more I can spend
Well I guess I should stick up for myself
But I really think it's better this way
The more you suffer
The more it shows you really care; Right ?
Now I'll relate this little bit
That happens more than I'd like to admit
Late at night she knocks on my door
Drunk again and looking to score
Now I know I should say no
But that's kind of hard when she's ready to go
I may be dumb But I'm not a dweeb
I'm just a sucker with no self esteem


----------



## FoxyKel

*Life For Rent - Dido*

I haven't really ever found a place that I call home
I never stick around quite long enough to make it
I apologize that once again I'm not in love
But it's not as if I mind 
that your heart ain't exactly breaking

It's just a thought, only a thought

But if my life is for rent and I don't learn to buy
Well I deserve nothing more than I get
Cos nothing I have is truly mine

I've always thought 
that I would love to live by the sea
To travel the world alone 
and live more simply
I have no idea what's happened to that dream
Cos there's really nothing left here to stop me

It's just a thought, only a thought

But if my life is for rent and I don't learn to buy
Well I deserve nothing more than I get
Cos nothing I have is truly mine

But if my life is for rent and I don't learn to buy
Well I deserve nothing more than I get
Cos nothing I have is truly mine


While my heart is a shield and I won't let it down
While I am so afraid to fail so I won't even try
Well how can I say I'm alive

But if my life is for rent and I don't learn to buy
Well I deserve nothing more than I get
Cos nothing I have is truly mine


But if my life is for rent and I don't learn to buy
Well I deserve nothing more than I get
Cos nothing I have is truly mine

Nothing I have is truly mine,
Nothing I have is truly mine,
Nothing I have is truly mine.

- |{elle


----------



## brothermarcus

Herbaliser feat. Latyrx "8 Point Agenda"

We believe in maximum effect
[And absolutely] every single facet of the gem
[Including] {but} [not limited to the]
{Pursuit of truth} [which has been] {unduly}
[Smoothed over] {made soothing} [to those]
Who have been doing the polluting in fact
{We wrote some raps}
[Now I have here in my chest an outline]
{A list}, [a platform], {manifesto}, [a mandate
 From intro] {to outro}, it's absolutely rock solid
 From the {bottom to the top} and the [top to the bottom]
{Here's a outlook}, and how it reads, [number one, Lateef]
{We don't believe in other people thieving the ideas
That our cerebrums cultivate and create, but if you're stealing them}
[Now that's a calculated mistake]
{A combination infinite involving digitized code.. you can't break, point two:}
[We believe in unconditional control
Not under supervision of another operator] {so}
[What that means is our beliefs our boundaries shall all be balanced properly
Without restriction, limitation or revoke, Point three:]
{We don't believe in you controlling we} [That's point three]
{I'm not obligated to listen to shit that you're telling me
That's the type of thing that could lead to a felony, I don't give a fuck
You yellin' at me at the top of your lungs, you do it
Otherwise it isn't gonna get done}, I hold the reins to my tongue
{And decide when to close and open the door}, the point four:
[Point four, you been warned, so before we move on
Just from point four on, just so you don't distort
The order make us go back and forth, once more
Let's repeat what we've recorded thus far, now point one:]
{We don't believe in other people thieving the ideas
That our cerebrums cultivate and create, make no mistake, point two:}
[We believe in unconditional control of our beliefs and our opinions
Our souls, our growth, and our dominions, point three:]
{We don't believe in you controlling we
I'm not obligated to do or say or listen to a god damn thing, a point four}
[Point four], {point four}, [point four],
{point four}, [point four], {point four}, [now point four]:

We believe in all of the above just for the reasons given
Up, livin' it up, livin' not.. givin' up - setting
Government and loving it, so we self-sufficient
Not trippin' off of that subliminal stuff
We not submitting coming with it rough and tough
We gonna suppliment your knowledge with.. a substance
We not gonna let an opportunity get left out
We not.. gonna let some indecision stop what we about
We not.. gonna show no mercy over flowing the drought
[It's no doubt], {no doubt}, [it's no doubt], {no doubt}
[It's no doubt], {no doubt}, [it's no doubt], {no doubt}
[It's no doubt], {no doubt}, 'cause this is what it's about, come on

We believe in {achieving the summit} [as expected]
{Detonate the avalanche effect}, [we bustin' rep]
{And watch the series of events connect a chain reaction
Set off like a fusion experiment}, [in which we can calculate]
{And document} [the elements] {and their effects}, with patience
{Put it all down in}.. scientific notation
{This is like a laboratory report}, [of sorts]
{Research} [results] {a layout of our} findings and methods that work
Here is our agenda, {an easily defensible}
[Census] {of live} [ammunition] {fire} [bullet] {point five}:
[We believe in looking] {alive} and recognize
[By the makeup of our character], {eyes}, [by our] {merits} [and] {vibes}
[Not as indistinguishable] {in appearance}
[But as] {equal} [keepers] {of the} inextinguishable fire, [point six]:
{We don't believe in a} [quick fix!] {to livin' it, a} [constant!]
{Routine of maintenance and a-} [djustment!], once in
[You gotta] {keep it} [jumpin'] {pumpin'} [pumpin'] {sayin'} [something]
{Before your severance} [ascend] {to point} seven, it's
[Seven's a reflection of our beliefs], {and histories}
[Events], {unpleasentries}, [and pestilence]
{Disease}, [insens-], {itivity}, [as reference]
{To be seen}, [as lessons], {a series}, [of tests], {and a complete}
[Testament] to our {team and} [strengths]
{As a means of} [success] now as a team take set, {point eight}:
[Point eight], {just to set it straight} [set it straight]
{Before we get too far up out of the gates, I'm going straight
Let's recap the way we came to that great point eight, like fate
And tell the fake why they can't create}

Point one: [No bitin']
Point two: [I'm writin']
Point three: [You ain't and]
Point four's point four
Point five: [Recognize]
Point six: [Make adjustments]
Point seven: [Is a testament]
Point eight: [Go on, set it now]

(2x)
We believe in all of the above just for the reasons given
Up, livin' it up, livin' not.. givin' up - setting
Government and loving it, so we self-sufficient
Not trippin' off of that subliminal stuff
We not submitting coming with it rough and tough
We gonna suppliment your knowledge with.. a substance
We not gonna let an opportunity get left out
We not.. gonna let some indecision stop what we about
We not.. gonna show no mercy over flowing the drought
[It's no doubt], {no doubt}, [it's no doubt], {no doubt}
[It's no doubt], {no doubt}, [it's no doubt], {no doubt}
(second time only)
[It's no doubt], {no doubt}, [it's no doubt], {no doubt}
[It's no doubt], {no doubt}, it's no doubt and we out


----------



## neverwas

*The Cure - End*

i think i've reached that point
where giving up and going on
are both the same dead end to me
are both the same old song

i think i've reached that point
where every wish has come true
and tired disguised oblivion
is everything i do

please stop loving me
please stop loving me
i am none of these things

i think i've reached that point
where all the things you have to say
and hopes for something more from me
are just games to pass the time away

please stop loving me
please stop loving me
i am none of these things

i think i've reached that point
where every word that you write
of every blood dark sea
and every soul black night
and every dream you dream me in
and every perfect free from sin
and burning eyes
and hearts on fire
are just the same old song

please stop loving me
please stop loving me
i am none of these things
i am none of these things

i am none of these things

*Jewel - Foolish Games *

You took your coat off, and stood in the rain 
You were always crazy like that
And I watched from my window 
Always felt I was outside , looking in, on you
You were always the mysterious one with 
Dark eyes and careless hair 
You were , fashionably sensitive , but too cool to care 
You stood in my doorway , with nothing to say
Besides some comment on the weather 
Well in case you failed to notice 
In case you failed to see
This is my heart bleeding before you
This is me down on my knees 

These foolish games are tearing me apart 
And your thoughtless words are breaking my heart 
You're breaking my heart 

You were always brilliant in the morning 
Smoking your cigarettes , and talking over coffee 
Your philosophies on Art Baroque moved you
You loved Mozart and you'd speak of your loved ones 
As I clumsily strummed my guitar 

(You'd teach me of honest things 
Things that were daring , things that were clean 
Things that knew what an honest dollar did mean 
So I hid my soiled hands behind my back 
Somewhere along the line 
I must've gone off track with you)

Excuse me, think I've mistaken you for somebody else 
Somebody who gave a damn , somebody more like myself 

You took your coat off and stood in the rain 
You were always crazy like that


----------



## bisKi

Was told of this song by Kitty, haven't heard the actual song yet but the lyrics just appeal so nicely. xoxo

*Angels Brought Me Here* ~ Written By- John Reid and Joergen Elofsson Performed By Guy Sebastian and Shannon Noll 


it´s been a long and winding journey 
but i´m finally here tonight 
picking up the pieces 
walking back into the light 
into the sunset of your glory 
where my heart and future lie 
there´s nothing like that feeling when i look into your eyes 
my dreams came true when i found you 
i found you... 
my miracle 

if you can see what i see 
that you´re the answer to my prayers 
and if you can feel 
that tenderness i feel 
you would know 
it would clear that angels brought me here 

it´s like a start of a story 
feels like i´ve been born again 
every breath is your love 
every heart beat speaks your name 
my dreams came true right here infront of you 
my miracle 
if you can see what i see 
you´re the answer to my prayers 
if you can feel the tenderness i feel 
you would know 
it would be clear that angels brought me here 

i would be forever grateful 
forever thankful... 
my dreams came true when i found you... 
my miracle 
if you can see what i see 
you´re the answer to my prayers 
if you can feel the tenderness i feel 
you would know 
it would be clear that angels brought me here... 


te iubesc


----------



## MoeBro

Static X - Permanence

Everything is as cold as ice 
Everything is as dead as life 
Take another as screaming eyes 
Take another as curled up cries of 

Shallow 
Hating 
Vision 
Fading 
Shadow 
Fading 
Inundating 

Permanence it's 
Permanence it's
Permanence it's
Permanence it's gone 

Scarred and scared you crawl across 
Everything is as no one thought and 
Echoes cover your spirit size 
Echoes ring on your sweating cries of 

Sacred rituals I comply 
Cold and curdled are my insides but 
Everything is as this surprise 
Everything is as curled up cries of


----------



## Lobotomized

Foo Fighters

I'm a one way motorway 

I'm a road that drives away and follows you back home 



I'm a streetlight shining 

I a white light blinding bright, burning off and on 

it's times like these you learn to live again 

it's times like these you give and give again 

it's times like these you learn to love again 

it's times like these time and time again 



I'm a new day rising 

I'm a brand new sky to hang the stars upon tonight 

but I 

I'm a little divided 

do I stay or run away and leave it all behind


----------



## neverwas

*The Devil Went Down To Georgia*

_...any people who grew up with parents who listend to country western would of heard this song...the reason i remember it is cause the fiddle played in this is amazing!..._ 

*The Devil Went Down To Georgia 

Performed by Charlie Daniels Band* 

The devil went down to Georgia 
He was looking for a soul to steal 
He was in a bind cause he was way behind 
And he was willing to make a deal 
When he came across this young man 
Sawing on a fiddle and playing it hot 
And the devil jumped up on a hickony stump 
And said, "Boy" let me tell you what 
I guess you didn't know it 
But I'm a fiddle player too 
And if you'd care to take a dare 
I'll make a bet with you 
Now you played pretty good fiddle,boy 
But give the devil his due 
I bet a fiddle of gold against your soul 
Cause I think I'm better than you 
The boy said "My name's Johnny 
And it might be a sin 
But I'll take you bet, your gonna regret 
Cause I'm the best that's ever been" 

Johnny raising up your bow 
And play your fiddle hard 
Cause hell's broke loose in Georgia 
And the devil deals the cards 
And if you win 
You get this shiny fiddle made of gold 
But if you lose, the devil gets your soul 
The devil opened up his case 
And he said "I'll start this show" 
And fire flew from his finger tips 
As he raised up his bow 
And he pulled the bow across the strings 
And it made a evil hiss 
Then a band of demons joined in 
And it sounded something like this 

When the devil finished Johnny said 
Well you're, pretty good old son 
But sit down in that chair right there 
And let me show you how it's done 

*Fire on the mountain, run boys run 
The devil's in the house of the rising sun 
Chicken in the break pan picking at dough 
Grandma does your dog bite no child no 

The devil bowed his head 
Because he knew that he'd been beat 
And he laid that golden fiddle 
On the ground at Johnny's feet 
Johnny said "Devil just come on back 
If you ever want to try again 
Cause I told you once, you son of bitch 
I'm the best that's ever been" he played


----------



## cherub

Artist: EVANESCENCE 
Album: Fallen 
Title: Hello 


Playground schoolbell rings, again
Rainclouds come to play, again
Has no one told you she's not breathing ?
Hello, I'm your mind, giving you someone to talk to...Hello...
If I smile and don't believe
Soon I know I'll wake from this dream



Don't try to fix me
I'm not broken
Hello, I'm the lie living for you so you can hide...
*Don't cry...*
Suddenly I know I'm not sleeping
Hello, I'm still here, all that's left
Of yesterday...


----------



## MoeBro

*Soundgarden - Blow Up The Outside World*

Nothing seems to kill me no matter how hard I try
Nothing is closing my eyes
Nothing can beat me down for your pain or delight
And nothing seems to break me
No matter how hard I fall nothing can break me at all
Not one for giving up though not invincible I know

I’ve given everything I need
I’d give you everything I own
I’d give in if it could at least be ours alone
I’ve given everything I could
To blow it to hell and gone
Burrow down in and
Blow up the outside world

Someone tried to tell me something
Don’t let the world bring you down
Nothing will do me in before I do myself
So save it for your own and the ones you can help

Want to make it understood
Wanting though I never would
Trying though I know it’s wrong
Blowing it to hell and gone
Wishing though I never could
Blow up the outside world


----------



## harraser

*Modest Mouse - Doin' The Cockroach *

I was in heaven
I was in hell
Believe in neither
But fear them as well

This one's a doctor
This one's a lawyer
This one's a cash fiend
taking your money

Back of the metro
Ride on the greyhound
Drunk on the Amtrak
Please shut up

Another rider
He was a talker
Talking about TV
Please shut up

This one's a crazer
Daydreaming disaster
The origin of junk food
Rutting through garbage

Tasty but worthless
Dogs eat their own shit
We're doing the cockroach yeah
Doin the cockroach yeah
Doin the cockroach yeah (alright, not bad) (x3)

One year
Twenty years
Forty years
Fifty years
Down the road in your life
You'll look in the mirror
And say, "My parents are still alive."

You move your mouth
You shake your tongue
You vibrate my eardrums
You're saying words
But you know I ain't listening

You're walking down the street
Your face
Your lips
Your hips
Your eyes
They meet
You're not hungry though

Well late last winter
Down below the equator
They had a summer that would make you blister

Oh my mind is all made up
So I'll have to sleep in it (x3)


----------



## chupa chup queen

*"GORECKI" by Lamb*

If I should die this very moment
I wouldn't fear
for I've never known completeness
like being here
wrapped in the warmth of you
loving every breath of you
still my heart this moment
oh it might burst

could we stay right here
till the end of time until the earth stops turning
wanna love you until the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for

all this time I've loved you
and never known your face
all this time I've missed you
and searched this human race
here is true peace
here my heart knows calm
safe in your soul
bathed in your sighs
wanna stay right here
till the end of time
till the earth stops turning
gonna love you until the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for

the one I've waited for

all I've known
all I've done
all I've felt was leading to this
all I've known
all I've done
all I've felt was leading to this

wanna stay right here
till the end of time till the earth stops turning
gonna love you till the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for

the one I've waited for
the one I've waited for


----------



## chupa chup queen

*"my immortal" by evanescence*

my immortal
i'm so tired of being here
suppressed by all of my childish fears
and if you have to leave
i wish that you would just leave
because your presence still lingers here
and it won't leave me alone 

these wounds won't seem to heal
this pain is just too real
there's just too much that time cannot erase

when you cried i'd wipe away all of your tears
when you'd scream i'd fight away all of your fears
and i've held your hand through all of these years
but you still have all of me

you used to captivate me
by your resonating light
but now i'm bound by the life you left behind
your face it haunts my once pleasant dreams
your voice it chased away all the sanity in me

these wounds won't seem to heal
this pain is just too real
there's just too much that time cannot erase

when you cried i'd wipe away all of your tears
when you'd scream i'd fight away all of your fears
and i've held your hand through all of these years
but you still have all of me

i've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
and though you're still with me
i've been alone all along


----------



## Furnace

*Deftones - Lucky You*

They'll come soon
I keep waiting... and I wait...
Won't somebody...save me....

And if you're feeling lucky... come and take me home
And if you feel loved
If you feel lucky, if you feel loved
If you feel lucky, if you feel loved

You've crossed the walls - Excelled
Further along through their hell
All for my heart, I watch you kill
You always have, you always will
Now spread your wings and sail out to me.... 
Now spread your wings and sail out to me.... 

So if you're feeling lucky... come and take me home.
Come and take me home.
Come and take me home.
Come and take me home.
Come and take me home.

Yeah if you feel love...
(If you feel lucky, if you feel loved) 
(If you feel lucky, if you feel loved) 
(If you feel lucky, if you feel loved) 
(If you feel lucky, if you feel loved) 
(If you feel lucky, if you feel loved) 
(If you feel lucky, if you feel loved) 

Crossed the walls - Excelled
Further along through their hell
For my heart
I watch you kill
You always have
You always will

You always have and always will
You always have
You always will
Spread your wings and sail out to me...


----------



## neverwas

*Nine Inch Nails - Into The Void *

tried to save myself but myself keeps slipping away

talking to myself all the way to the station
pictures in my head of the final destination all lined up
(all the one's that aren't allowed to stay)
tried to save myself but myself keeps slipping away

tried to save a place from the cuts and the scratches
tried to overcome the complications and the catches
nothing ever grows and the sun doesn't shine all day
tried to save myself but myself keeps slipping away

tried to save myself but myself keeps slipping away


----------



## MoeBro

Mend - Spineshank

Forgive me for all you've done

If I led your eyes to see
If I fed your mind with sickened thoughts
Would you consciously conceive
Everything that I have offered you?

Shame
Stronger than
Pride
Stronger than
Hate
Stronger than
Life

If I lied to you would you still believe?
Mend your soul from my little fucking game

Forgive me for all you've done

Have I made your life a mess?
Is your soul perverted just like mine?
Inconvenienced by distress
Let it go, there's nowhere left to hide

Shame
Stronger than
Pride
Stronger than
Hate
Stronger than
Life

If I lied to you would you still believe?
Mend your soul from my little fucking game

Stronger than life


----------



## haste

*World Of Make Believe - Within Temptation* 

On golden wings
She flies at night
With her dress
It's blinding white
Countless diamonds
And her long blonde hair
The queen is coming
So you better be aware
Her plums and flowers
They're never the same
Blue and silver
It's all her game
Flying dragons
And enchanted woods
She decides, she creates
It's her reality

In her world of dreams and make believe
She reigns forever
With all her glory

Unicorns appear in her sight
The fireflies lead her trough these woods at night
In search of the legendary amulet
And it's secret
In the big oak there is a door
Which will lead her
To the wizard shore
And she'll ask him
For the wind to sail her home
To the world where she belongs

In her world of dreams and make believe
She reigns forever
With all her glory
In this world of endless fantasy
She makes it happen
It's her reality


----------



## LinZ-E

*Alkaline Trio - You've Got So Far To Go* 

Soon ends our stay here and it's been fun
So tonight I'll raise my glass to us
'cause we've talked so much 
I think we filled this ashtray twice, and I'm pretty sure
we emptied every bottle in the place, so
Let's walk home, let's be afraid
I wanna grab you by the arms and kiss you so hard
Let's do it right under the streetlight
I want it now, somehow I forgot how

Way to go, way to go
Forgot you've got so far to go
Way to go, way to go
Forgot you've got so far to go

I heard everybody's voice cut out when you spoke
And I watched all the lights go dim 
when your eyes opened
Well I can't believe you showed up, what do I do now?
It's last call, time to go
But before we say goodnight

Let's walk home, let's be afraid
I wanna grab you by the arms and kiss you so hard
Let's do it right under the streetlight
I want it now, somehow I forgot how

Way to go, way to go
Forgot you've got so far to go
Way to go, way to go
Forgot you've got so far to go
Forgot you've got so far, you've got so far to go

this song has always reminded me of a friend of mine...


----------



## neverwas

*for vurt *

*Modest Mouse - Gravity Rides Everything*

Oh gotta see, gotta know right now
What's that riding on your everything?
It isn't anything at all
Oh gotta see, gotta know right now
What's that writing on your shelf
In the bathrooms and the bad motels?
No one really cared for it at all
Not the gravity plan
Early, early in the morning
It pulls all on down my sore feet
I wanna go back to sleep
In the motions and the things that you say
It all will fall, fall right into place
As fruit drops, flesh it sags
Everything will fall right into place
When we die, some sink and some lay
But at least I don't see you float away
And all the spilt milk, sex and weight
It all will fall, fall right into place 


_this is my specail song i play whenever i need to hear something positive.it was given to me by my closest friend_


----------



## haste

*On the Turning Away - Pink Floyd* 

On the turning away 
From the pale and downtrodden 
And the words they say 
Which we won't understand 
"Don't accept that what's happening 
Is just a case of others' suffering 
Or you'll find that you're joining in 
The turning away" 

It's a sin that somehow 
Light is changing to shadow 
And casting it's shroud 
Over all we have known 
Unaware how the ranks have grown 
Driven on by a heart of stone 
We could find that we're all alone 
In the dream of the proud 

On the wings of the night 
As the daytime is stirring 
Where the speechless unite 
In a silent accord 
Using words you will find are strange 
And mesmerized as they light the flame 
Feel the new wind of change 
On the wings of the night 

No more turning away 
From the weak and the weary 
No more turning away 
From the coldness inside 
Just a world that we all must share 
It's not enough just to stand and stare 
Is it only a dream that there'll be 
No more turning away?


----------



## KAZ

*On The Radio :: Nelly Furtado*

You liked me till you heard my shit on the radio
Well I hate to say but pop ain't going solo
You liked me till you heard my shit on the radio
But now I'm just too mainstream for you, oh no
You liked me till you seen me on your t.v.
Well if you're so low below then why you watching
You say good things come to those who wait
Well I've been waiting a long time for it

I remember the days when I was so eager to satisfy you
And be less then I was just to prove I could walk beside you
Now that I've flown away I see you've chosen to stay behind me
And still you curse the day I decided to stay true to myself

You say your quest is to bring it higher
Well I never seen change without a fire
But from your mouth I have seen a lot of burning
But underneath I think it's a lot of yearning
Your face, the colours change from green to yellow
To the point where you can't even say hello
You tell me you'd kill me if I ever snob you out
Like that's what you'd expect from me, like that's what I'm about

I remember the days when I was so eager to satisfy you
And be less then I was just to prove I could walk beside you
Now that I've flown away I see you've chosen to stay behind me
And still you curse the day I decided to stay true to myself

It's so much easier to stay down there guaranteeing you're cool
Than to sit up here exposing myself trying to break through
Than to burn in the spotlight, turn in the spitfire
Scream without making a sound, be up here and not look down 
because we're all afraid of heights

I remember the days when I was so eager to satisfy you
And be less then I was just to prove I could walk beside you
Now that I've flown away I see you've chosen to stay behind me
And still you curse the day I decided to stay true to myself

Why ya hurt me hurt me hurt me hurt me hurt me hurt me so so, 
leave me down down down down low leave me down da down down da down da down down down...
shit on the radio...
shit on the radio... 
shit on the radio... 
shit on the radio


----------



## chupa chup queen

*wicked game by chris isaak*

"Wicked Game"

The world was on fire and no one could save me but you.
It's strange what desire will make foolish people do.
I never dreamed that I'd meet somebody like you.
And I never dreamed that I knew somebody like you.

No, I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I don't want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you. With you. (This world is only gonna break your heart)

What a wicked game to play, to make me feel this way.
What a wicked thing to do, to let me dream of you.
What a wicked thing to say, you never felt this way.
What a wicked thing to do, to make me dream of you and,

I want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you.

The world was on fire and no one could save me but you.
It's strange what desire will make foolish people do.
I never dreamed that I'd love somebody like you.
And I never dreamed that I'd loose somebody like you no,

No, I want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I want to fall in love. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
With you. (This world is only gonna break your heart)
No, I... (This world is only gonna break your heart)
(This world is only gonna break your heart)

Nobody loves no one.


----------



## LahLahGatecrasher

*SuperChik!!!*

Some people bring you gifts, some bring you bricks to way you down,
So they can swim a little higher, while you drown.

Some people mean so well there way was the best way that they found,
But any other way you choose, is a brick that ways you down.

So tell me, what do I do with that pack back full of bricks,
Sticks and stones, and words that stuck to me like 
TICKS! 

Let it go, let it be, brick by brick we can achive, of all those words we say till we're our own enimies.

Let it go, let it be brick by brick we can achive, in the person GOD intended us to be, LET IT BE! 

8) 

Lahlah


----------



## Furnace

> silence my lady head
> get girl out of my head
> douse hair with gasoline
> set it light and set it free
> silence my lady head
> get girl out of my head
> douse hair with gasoline
> set it light and set it free


----------



## Rollingrrl

TRAPT (STILL FRAME)

Please help me 'cause I'm breaking down,
this picture's frozen and I can't get out (of here)
Believe me, I'm just as lost as you
And every time I think I've finally made it
I learn I'm farther away than I've ever been before
I see the clock and it's ticking away, and the hourglass empty
What the f*** do I have to say
Keep it inside the image portrayed
As if I couldn't stand losing as if I couldn't be saved, no way
*A small confession I think I'm starting to lose it*
I think I'm drifting away from the people I really need
A small reflection on when we were younger
We had it all figured 'cause we had everything covered
Now we're older it's getting harder to see
What this future will hold for us, what the f*** are we going to be?
I'm afraid I'm falling farther away (from where I want to be)
---------------------------
Linkin park PAPERCUT

Why does it feel like night today? 
Something in here's not right today. 
Why am I so uptight today? 
Paranoia's all I got left 
I don't know what stressed me first 
Or how the pressure was fed / but 
I know just what it feels like 
To have a voice in the back of my head 
It's like a face that I hold inside 
A face that awakes when I close my eyes 
A face watches every time I lie 
A face that laughs every time I fall 
[And watches everything] 
So I know that when it's time to sink or swim 
That the face inside is hearing me / right underneath my skin 

It's like I'm / paranoid lookin' over my back 
It's like a / whirlwind inside of my head 
It's like I / can't stop what I'm hearing within 
It's like the face inside is right beneath my skin 

I know I've got a face in me 
points out all my mistakes to me 
You've got a face on the inside too and 
Your paranoia's probably worse 
I don't know what set me off first but I know what I can't stand 
Everybody acts like the fact of the matter is 
I can't add up to what you can but 
Everybody has a face that they hold inside 
A face that awakes when I close my eyes 
A face watches every time they lie 
A face that laughs every time they fall 
[And watches everything] 
So you know that when it's time to sink or swim 
That the face inside is watching you too / right inside your skin 

The sun goes down 
I feel the light betray me 

----------------------------------
DISTURBED LYRICS

"Voices"

So, are you breathing

Wake up, are you alive
Will you listen to me
I'm gonna talk about some freaky shit now
Someone is gonna die
When you listen to me
Let the living die, Let the living die
(say)

Are you breathing now
Do the wicked see you 
You still breathing
You're making me known

What's up, I wonder why
Do you listen to me
I'm gonna make you do some freaky shit now
Insane, you're gonna die
When you listen to me 
Let the living die, Let the living die
(say)

I can hear the voice
But I don't want to listen
Strap me down and tell me
I'll be alright

I can feel the subliminal need
To be one with the voice
And make everything alright

So, are you breathing?

Can't you imagine how good going through this will make you feel
I promise, no one will ever know
There will be no chance of you getting caught
They never loved you anyway
So come on, be a man
And do what you are compelled to do 

        

~Shelly~

**does exotic belly dance**


----------



## cherub

Artist: EVANESCENCE 
Album: Fallen 
Title: My Last Breath 


Hold on to me love
You know I can't stay long
All I wanted to say was
I love you and I'm not afraid

Can you hear me?
Can you feel me in your arms
Holding my last breath?
Safe inside myself
Are all my thoughts of you

Sweet rapture and life,
It ends here tonight.

I'll miss the winter
A world of fragile things
Look for me in the white forest
Hiding in a hollow tree

I know you hear me,
I can taste it in your tears.
Holding my last breath
Safe inside myself

Are all my thoughts of you.

Sweet rapture and life,
It ends here tonight.

Closing your eyes
You pray your dreams will leave you here,
But still you wake and know the truth -
No one's there.

Say goodnight, don't be afraid
Calling me, holding me, as you fade to black.

(Say goodnight) Holding my last breath
(Don't be afraid) Safe inside myself
(Holding me) Are my thoughts of you
Sweet rapture and life,
It ends here tonight.


----------



## harraser

*TULIP - AUGIE MARCH*

Are you lit from the inside, is that why your teeth are bright?
You smile as the sun sets on the window, and the car fills up with light,
Make a smile tulip, don't think of me as something that's passed,
I am not written in the book, but I intend to last...
And as the sun comes up you know it's really going down,
You only framed it incorrectly,  now you cannot turn it round,
If there's enough of us here left, then we'll drive it into town,
And when we pass the field of tulips, then I'll put the knuckle down... 
Don't frown tulip,
Make a smile,
Don't frown tulip,
You know it's all worthwhile...

There were lions by the roadside, I was driving with my Father,
Through a dream of French forests, and all was warmth and solace,
And all said He is with us, but always sad and serious,
Standing outside in the garden, pained and peerless...

Don't frown tulip
Make a smile
Don't frown tulip
You know it's all worthwhile...
Make a smile at the end of your tether,
This was never gonna last forever...

The woods all were peopled with daughters and sons,
The teeming uncounted and unchosen ones,
Who don't dance anymore, they just move around in bubbles,
And nobody notices nobody's troubles,
Nobody notices nobody's troubles...

Don't frown tulip
Make a smile,
Don't frown tulip,
You know it's all worthwhile...
Make a smile at the end of your tether,
This was never gonna last forever,
Don't frown tulip, don't frown tulip...


----------



## neverwas

_These lyric made me cry: _

*Christina Aguilera - A Voice Within*

Young girl, don't cry
I'll be right here when your world starts to fall
Young girl, it's all right
Your tears will dry, you'll soon be free to fly

When you're safe inside your room you tend to dream
Of a place where nothing's harder than it seems
No one ever wants or bothers to explain
Of the heartache life can bring and what it means

When there's no one else
Look inside yourself
Like your oldest friend
Just trust the voice within
Then you'll find the strength
That will guide your way
If you will learn to begin
To trust the voice within

Young girl, don't hide
You'll never change if you just run away
Young girl, just hold tight
And soon you're gonna see your brighter day

Now in a world where innocence is quickly claimed
It's so hard to stand your ground when you're so afraid
No one reaches out a hand for you to hold
When you're lost outside look inside to your soul

When there's no one else
Look inside yourself
Like your oldest friend
Just trust the voice within
Then you'll find the strength
That will guide your way
If you will learn to begin
To trust the voice within

Yeah...
Life is a journey
It can take you anywhere you choose to go
As long as you're learning
You'll find all you'll ever need to know

You'll make it
You'll make it
Just don't go forsaking yourself
No one can stop you
You know that I'm talking to you

When there's no one else
Look inside yourself
Like your oldest friend
Just trust the voice within
Then you'll find the strength
That will guide your way
If you will learn to begin
To trust the voice within

Young girl don't cry
I'll be right here when your world starts to fall


*Marilyn Manson - Disassociative*

I can tell you what they say in space
That our earth is too grey
But when the spirit is so digital
The body acts this way
That world was killing me
That world was killing me

Disassociative

The nervous systems down,
The nervous systems down
I know
The nervous systems down,
The nervous systems down
I know

I can never get out of here
I don't want to just float in fear
A dead astronaut in space
I can never get out of here
I don't want to just float in fear
A dead astronaut in space

Sometimes we walk like
We were shot through
Our heads, my love
We write a song in space
Like we are already
Dead and gone
Your world was killing me
Your world was killing me

Disassociative

Your world was killing me
Your world was killing me

Disassociative

I can never get out of here
I don't want to just float in fear
A dead astronaut in space
I can never get out of here
I don't want to just float in fear
A dead astronaut in space

The nervous systems down,
The nervous systems down,
The nervous systems down,
The nervous systems down

I can never get out of here
I don't want to just float in fear
A dead astronaut in space
I can never get out of here
I don't want to just float in fear
A dead astronaut in space


----------



## brothermarcus

*mazzy star - disappear*

*Disappear*

Just because
You call my name
I cannot hear
It's not the same
You close your eyes
And knock me back
All the things that I had to have

And now you choose the thorny cave
I can't believe what I had to say
All the things you never say
I'll never be what you want me to be

Now I can't disappear

Close your eyes and look at me
I can't believe what I cannot see
Everything is like you say
Change your mind and you'll have to forgive

And I can't disappear
Now I can't
Now I can't


----------



## neverwas

*Evanescence ~ My Immortal*

I'm so tired of being here, 
Supressed by all my childish fears,
and if you have to leave,
I wish that you would just leave,
Cause your presence still lingers here,
and it won't leave me alone,

These wounds won't seem to heal,
This pain is just too real,
There's just too much that time cannot erase,

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears,
When you'd scream i'd fight away all of your fears,
and I held your hand through all of these years,
But you still...have...all of me,

You used to captivate me,
by your resignating mind,
now i'm bound by the life you left behind,
Your face it haunts, 
my once pleasant dreams,
your voice it chased away,
all the sanity in me,

*These wounds won't seem to heal, 
this pain is just to real,
there's just too much that time cannot erase,*

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears,
when you'd scream i'd fight away all of your fears,
and I held your hand through all of these years,
but you still...have...all of me

I've tried so hard to tell myself that your gone,
but though you're still with me,
I've been alone all along,

When you cried i'd wipe away all of your tears,
when you'd scream i'd fight away all of your fears,
and I held your hand through all of these years,
but you still...have...all of me


----------



## brothermarcus

*weezer - el scorcho*

Goddamn you half-Japanese girls 
do it to me every time 
oh, the redhead said you shred the cello 
And I'm jello, baby 
But you won't talk, won't look, won't think of me 
I'm the epitome of Public Enemy 
Why you wanna go and do me like that? 
Come down on the street and dance with me 

*I'm a lot like you so please Hello, I'm here, I'm waiting
I think I'd be good for you and you'd be good for me *

I asked you to go to the Green Day concert 
You said you never heard of them 
-How cool is that?- 
So I went to your room and read your diary: 
"watching Grunge leg-drop New-Jack through a press table..." and then my heart stopped: 
"listening to Cio-Cio San fall in love all over again." 

How stupid is it? I can't talk about it 
I gotta sing about it and make a record of my heart 
(How stupid is it? Won't you give me a minute
Just come up to me and say hello to my heart) *How stupid is it? 
For all I know you want me too and maybe you just don't know what to do or maybe you're scared to say: "I'm falling for you"* 
I wish I could get my head out of the sand 'cuz I think we'd make a good team 
and you would keep my fingernails clean
but that's just a stupid dream that I won't realize 
'cuz I can't even look in your eyes without shakin', and I ain't fakin'
I'll bring home the turkey if you bring home the bacon. 

I'm a lot like you so please Hello, I'm here, I'm waiting
I think I'd be good for you and you'd be good for me


----------



## Furnace

*U2 - So Cruel*

We crossed the line
Who pushed who over
It doesn't matter to you
It matters to me

We're cut adrift
But still floating
I'm only hanging on
To watch you go down
My love

I disappeared in you
You disappeared from me
I gave you everything you ever wanted
It wasn't what you wanted

The men who love you, you hate the most
They pass right through you like a ghost
They look for you but your spirit is in the air
Baby, you're nowhere

Oh...love...you say in love there are no rules
Oh...love...sweetheart...
You're so cruel

Desperation is a tender trap
It gets you every time
You put your lips to her lips
To stop the lie

Her skin is pale like God's only dove
Screams like an angel for your love
Then she makes you watch her from above
And you need her like a drug

Oh...love...you say in love there are no rules
Oh...love...sweetheart...
You're so cruel

She wears my love like a see-through dress
Her lips say one thing
Her movements something else
Oh love...like a screaming flower
Love...dying every hour...love

You don't know if it's fear or desire
Danger the drug that takes you higher
Head in heaven, fingers in the mire

Her heart is racing, you can't keep up
The night is bleeding like a cut
Between the horses of love and lust
We are trampled underfoot 

Oh...love...you say in love there are no rules
Oh...love...sweetheart...
You're so cruel

Oh...love...to stay with you I'd be a fool
Sweetheart...you're so cruel


----------



## KAZ

*Off Your Face :: My Bloody Valentine*

Hate
Pretend that I
Adore you

Hate
What do you take me
For you

Cry-baby
Shame
You're in love
With the game
Swallow the pain
Nothing else will remain

Hate
What I will do is
Scar you

Hate
Don't say I didn't
Warn you

Cry-baby
Shame
You're in love
With the game
Riding away
And then
Care-free again


----------



## Furnace

*Liars::::::::---sadasdalkjdaskd:::--:::::Mr. you're on fire Mr.*

Do the twist, twist for Ice-Cream 
C'mon dance, Misdirection 
You can take new nicks for Blue Jeans 
But its 3 if you're dead 

We are trapped, make it violent 
The most bright, I'm assuming 
Love the smell of your bath 
(Back) 
Sci-Fi 
Half-Time 
Mr. you're on fire Mr. 
(No sir I'm okay) 

By the seaside, near the seashore 
Thats where I got lost 

We are trapped, make it violent 
The most bright, I'm assuming 
Love the smell of your bath 
(Back) 
Sci-Fi 
Half-Time 
Mr. you're on fire Mr. 
(No sir I'm okay)


----------



## neverwas

*~ Hurt ~ Nine Inch Nails.*

*I hurt myself today 
To see if I still feel 
I focus on the pain 
The only thing that's real* 
The needle tears a hole 
The old familiar sting 
Try to kill it all away 
But I remember everything 

*What have I become ? 
My sweetest friend* 
Everyone I know 
Goes away in the end 
You could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt 

I wear this crown of shit 
Upon my liar's chair 
*Full of broken thoughts 
I cannot repair 
Beneath the stain of time 
The feeling disappears 
You are someone else* 
I am still right here 

What have I become ? 
My sweetest friend 
*Everyone I know 
Goes away in the end* 
You could have it all 
My empire of dirt 
I will let you down 
I will make you hurt 

If I could start again 
A million miles away 
I would keep myself 
I would find a way


----------



## Tech as heck

a lil lyric from the postal service :

''everything looks perfect from far away''


----------



## mr_fluffy

*Fly Me to the Moon*

this is an old jazz standard, one that is in the repertoire of any decent, self-respecting jazz vocalist. it's been covered over the years by artists as varied as frank sinatra, nat king cole, sinead o'connor and julie london. the version i've been listening to is by one of the finest, if not the best female voices or her era, sarah (sassy) vaughan.

this song is dedicated, as always, to the lovely bisKi, my wonderful, soon-to-be wife. wo hern ai ni sweetie 


*Fly Me to the Moon
(Bart Howard)*

_Fly me to the moon
And let me play among the stars
Let me see what spring is like
On Jupiter and Mars
In other words hold my hand
In other words darling kiss me 

*Fill my life with song
And let me sing forevermore
You are all I hope for
All I worship and adore*
In other words please be true
In other words I love you_

repeat 2nd verse, then repeat 1st verse


----------



## shal

_N. Diamond - This Time _ 

( Often I feel a regret in my life for the way I have treated the ones I love, the ones that are close to me, and this song often brings tears to my eyes when I hear it. It reminds me how I wish I could have changed a lot of things and if I had the time again, how I would change them ) 



If there was time enough for me
To do it all again
I promise you that I would find
A way to make it right this time.

This time I'd love you even more.
I never thought I could.
But now I know that I would find
A way to make it right this time.

Over again,
I close my eyes and I keep reliving it
Over again.
It's over but then
I got my dream
Don't no one dare tell me no.
And you'll be mine this time for sure.
Only got to show I care the way I do.
And I'd be there this time for you.

If there was time enough to say
The things I feel inside
I promise you I'd find a way,
A way to make it right this time.

Over again,
I close my eyes and I keep reliving it
Over again.
It's over but then
I got my dream
Don't no one dare tell me no.

And I'll be there this time for sure
'Cause I'm not the same man that I was before,
And I'm nothing at all if I'm not yours.
I only got to show I care the way I do,
And I'll be there this time for you.
Yes, I'll be there this time for you.


Shal...


----------



## Furnace

*heatmiser - blue highway*

wide awake at 4 in the morning
killing time on the blue highway
drag in the day like a body
burried the night under where i'd layed
on all the sides, the frost bites, a shadow creeping up on me

oh yeah, it's like the club in my hand
it's my favourite brand
and you've touched everyone
oh yeah, it's like the back of your hand on the tip of my tongue
and it's starting to get fun

kids say i didn't see it coming
busy just plucking your burrs
i take long walks cos they're numbing
only wanna speak in code
on all sides, the frost bites, a shadow creeping up on me

oh yeah it's like the club in my hand
it's your favourite brand
and you've touched everyone
oh yeah it's like the back of your hand on the tip of my tongue
and it's starting to get fun

cut me up like a jigsaw, whole reflection cracked apart
like the lines on my hand or the map of a broken heart


----------



## phase_dancer

From: _*Special Beat Service*_* by The Beat*


*Rotating Head*

Rotating head keeps on the right side, coiled up and tense 
Remains on the lookout, expects to be shot or given the bullet
Rotating head tries to look on the bright side of things

Rotating head, friends in high places
No need to guess what he's got in that briefcase
A mind like a Gin-Trap
One swollen ankle
The Rotating head tries to stay on the right side of things 
On the right side of things.

Living on tip-toe, waiting for the next step.
The wages of death, what a life for the swivelhead.
Understand, underhand, underarm protection
Each new passer-by a new wave of suspicion
In less than an hour the plane will be leaving
The lights and the cameras then sleep on a prayer and a wing...Ro..ta..ting

Living on tip-toe, waiting for the next step.
The wages of death, what a life for the swivelhead
Rotating head look on the bright side, coiled up and tense 
Remain on the lookout

A mind like a Gin-trap
One swollen ankle
The rotating head tries to stay on the right side things
On the right side of things.


----------



## haste

*Dogs - Pink Floyd* 

You gotta be crazy, you gotta have a real need
You gotta sleep on your toes, and when you're on the street
You gotta be able to pick out the easy meat with your eyes closed
And then moving in silently, down wind and out of sight
You gotta strike when the moment is right without thinking.

And after a while, you can work on points for style
Like the club tie, and the firm handshake
A certain look in the eye, and an easy smile
You have to be trusted by the people that you lie to
So that when they turn their backs on you
You'll get the chance to put the knife in.

You gotta keep one eye looking over your shoulder
You know it's going to get harder, and harder, and harder as you get older
And in the end you'll pack, fly down south
Hide your head in the sand
Just another sad old man
All alone and dying of cancer.

And when you loose control, you'll reap the harvest that you've sown
And as the fear grows, the bad blood slows and turns to stone
And it's too late to loose the weight you used to need to throw around
So have a good drown, as you go down alone
Dragged down by the stone.

I gotta admit that I'm a little bit confused
Sometimes it seems to me as if I'm just being used
Gotta stay awake, gotta try and shake of this creeping malaise
If I don't stand my own ground, how can I find my way out of this maze?

Deaf, dumb, and blind, you just keep on pretending
That everyone's expendable and no-one had a real friend
And it seems to you the thing to do would be to isolate the winner
And you believe at heart, everyone's a killer.

Who was born in a house full of pain
Who was trained not to spit in the fan
Who was told what to do by the man
Who was broken by trained personnel
Who was fitted with collar and chain
Who was given a seat in the stand
Who was breaking away from the pack
Who was only a stranger at home
Who was ground down in the end
Who was found dead on the phone
Who was dragged down by the stone.


----------



## phase_dancer

Cool track haste!!!

*The Beat cont..*

*Sugar and Stress*

This world is upside down
The rights and wrongs couldn’t get much wronger
Mistakes found in the past turn into rules protecting power
It’s falling down so you should not depend on it

This world is upside down, but look, I can’t hang on for much longer

Sugar and Stress
Do everything at least twice
Catch your fingers in your private vices
Sugar and stress with a heart like ice
Hope heaven comes in a number of sizes

These thoughts are so unfair
If something’s there it’s worth taking
We know where our hearts are- right behind our wallets
Yes and that’s where they’re staying

Grow up together but we grow apart always
Climbing up is our downfall
A change of blood or a change of heart?
Another chance of address will not do good

Sugar and Stress
Do everything at least twice
Catch your fingers in your private vices
Sugar and stress with a heart like ice
Hope heaven comes in a number of sizes

This world is upside down, 
This world is upside down
But look, I can’t hang on for much longer



* Ricky Lee Jones Pirates*

*traces of the western slopes*

We go down around
the far side of the tracks
lolitas playing dominos and poker
behind their daddy’s shacks
Vacant-eyed, glue-face boys
on a pearl splashing glass
If they give us any flack
if they come on our ass,
well just give”em the go-by
the Cadillac pass

take me now
from the blue and pale room I’d follow
through the faces and the traces of treasure
I keep hearing inside me
madmen throw their voices
from pretty boys
and from the best ones
you pick up connections 
as they hand you directions 
to the Western Slope

_I lied to my angel so I could take you downtown
I’d lie to anybody 
There was nobody around
And I know what people say about me
But I lied to my angel
And now he can’t find me

I’m sorry
I saw him….
I saw him….
laughing…
I could hear them…
Laughing…
alive….
I could hear them _-

E.A. Poe 
And Johnny Johnson
If you dial in
They’re calling from the Western Slopes
Who’s the thin thread of light
that keeps you strangled in the scenery
that follows my voice-
   can you see me?
then follow my voice

who raised this banner?
that no-one hears – The Jack
beneath the Axis
digging under the current
someone’s crying to get back…
but who’s qualified to retrieve 
the soul’s enduring song?
From the grottos of her eyes
and the clashing of the stars-

E.A. Poe
and Johnny Johnson
if you dial in
they’re calling from the Western Slope
who’s the thin thread of light
that keeps you stranded in the scenery
that follows my voice-
  can you see me?
then follow my voice

See me….?


*the returns*

…but after all there are such things
and these are the things
who’ll turn memories back into dreams again
Oh, it’s all flying and waving
for you to keep trying
you’re so close. 
So close.
All the returns
_one_ of these days
one _of_ these days
one of _these_ days
one of these _days_

 In loving memory of my ol’ buddy Greg;  1959-1982


----------



## bisKi

*For Fluffy *

Etta James ~ At Last

This song's on the "Mad About You" soundtrack and has always struck a chord with me. And even though it is mushy - I still like it. It's not about being desperate, it's about finally finding the right person, to share one's life and love with. 

At last
my love has come along
my lonely days over
and life is like a song


Ooh At last
the skies above are blue
well my heart was wrapped up in clover
the night I looked at you

I found a dream
that I could speak to
a dream that I could call my own
I found a thrill
to press my cheek to
a thrill that I have never known

well

You smile
you smile
oh and then the spell was cast
and here we are in heaven
for you are mine at last

I found a dream
that I could speak to
a dream that I
could call my own
I found a thrill
to press my cheek to
a thrill that I have never known

well

You smile
you smile
oh and then the spell was cast
and here we are in heaven
for you are mine at last

ooo yea
you are mine
you are mine
at last
at last
at last
at last


----------



## haste

*The Dark Kiss Of My Angel*

*The Dark Kiss Of My Angel - Macbeth* 

Cry with me in this gloomy silence
and take me in your arms.
Let your fingers caress
my marbled skin
and your face follow
my last breath. 
The shadow of sin
has obscured my soul,
deep icy waters touch
my body like needles.
My eyes will see
the darkness of damnation
where memories of me
will sink and be forget. 
The warmth of mortals
does not dwell here,
in this body frozen
by the kiss of death.
Immaculate blood-stained lilies
lie on the grave of innocence. 
And now you can
feel my soul tremble
and a long sweet shiver
run down my skin.
You'll hold my hands in yours
and I'll follow you
in this mysterious voyage. 
Lonelines, beyond the gates
of the unknown,
penetrates my bloodied depths. 
Purity has died with me
and your tears will wash
the sinful blood away,
while you'll be listening to
the eternal cry
of the brambles around
my desolate tombstone.


----------



## Furnace

*The Cure - Fascination Street*

Oh it's opening time down on fascination street
So let's cut the conversation and get out for a
Bit because I feel it all fading and paling and I'm
Begging to drag you down with me to kick the
Last nail in yeah I like you in that like I like you
To scream but if you open your mouth then i
Cant be responsible for quite what goes in or
To care what comes out so just pull on your hair
Just pull on your pout and let's move to the beat
Like we know that it's over if you slip going
Under slip over my shoulder so just pull on your
Face just pull on your feet and let's hit opening
Time down on fascination street

So pull on your hair pull on your pout cut the
Conversation just open your mouth pull on your
Face pull on your feet and let's hit opening time
Down on fascination street


----------



## Rollingrrl

*I love Bon Jovi!*

BON JOVI - YOU GIVE LOVE A BAD NAME
An angel's smile is what you sell 
You promise me heaven, then put me through hell 
Chains of love got a hold on me 
When passion's a prison, you can't break free 

You're a loaded gun 
There's nowhere to run 
No one can save me 
The damage is done 

Chorus: 
Shot through the heart 
And you're to blame 
You give love a bad name 
I play my part and you play your game 
You give love a bad name 
You give love a bad name 

Paint your smile on your lips 
Blood red nails on your fingertips 
A school boy's dream, you act so shy 
Your very first kiss was your first kiss goodbye 

You're a loaded gun 
There's nowhere to run 
No one can save me 
The damage is done 

Chorus

---------------------------------------
BON JOVI - ITS MY LIFE

This ain't a song for the broken-hearted 
A silent prayer for the faith-departed 
I ain't gonna be just a face in the crowd 
You're gonna hear my voice 
When I shout it out loud 

Chorus: 
It's my life 
It's now or never 
I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just wanna live while I'm alive 
It's my life 

This is for the ones who stood their ground 
For Tommy and Gina who never backed down 
Tomorrow's getting harder make no mistake 
Luck ain't even lucky 
Got to make your own breaks 

Chorus: 
It's my life 
And it's now or never 
I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
'Cause it's my life 

Better stand tall when they're calling you out 
Don't bend, don't break, baby, don't back down 

Chorus: 
It's my life 
And it's now or never 
'Cause I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just want to live while I'm alive 

Chorus: 
It's my life 
And it's now or never 
'Cause I ain't gonna live forever 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
(It's my life) 
My heart is like an open highway 
Like Frankie said 
I did it my way 
I just want to live while I'm alive 
'Cause it's my life! 

--------------------------------------------
BON JOVI -LIVING ON A PRAYER

Once upon a time 
Not so long ago 

Tommy used to work on the docks 
Union's been on strike 
He's down on his luck...it's tough, so tough 
Gina works the diner all day 
Working for her man, she brings home her pay 
For love - for love 

She says we've got to hold on to what we've got 
'Cause it doesn't make a difference 
If we make it or not 
We've got each other and that's a lot 
For love - we'll give it a shot 

Chorus: 
Whooah, we're half way there 
Livin' on a prayer 
Take my hand and we'll make it - I swear 
Livin' on a prayer 

Tommy's got his six string in hock 
Now he's holding in what he used 
To make it talk - so tough, it's tough 
Gina dreams of running away 
When she cries in the night 
Tommy whispers baby it's okay, someday 

We've got to hold on to what we've got 
'Cause it doesn't make a difference 
If we make it or not 
We've got each other and that's a lot 
For love - we'll give it a shot 

Chorus 

We've got to hold on ready or not 
You live for the fight when it's all that you've got 

Chorus


----------



## chupa chup queen

*wish today would never end by Nathan Tasker*

Love songs 
All that I can hear are love songs
But I don’t feel the love they sing about
No there’s another side

To a love song
It’s the pain you feel when your love is gone
Your heart tries to define
Feeling embodied in a tear

I wish today would never end
Cause I don’t want to lose you now
And memories cannot remember every word you said
Every beat of my heart
Every tear I’ve cried
That’s why
I wish today would never end

Loneliness
All I know I’ll feel is loneliness
When you can’t share a joke that’s on your mind
Or strong emotions in your heart

But happiness
It’s like I’ll never know what that word means
I’d trade the happiness that one day I might feel
For all the pain of knowing you cause our love is real

I wish today would never end
Cause I don’t want to lose you now
And memories cannot remember every word you said
Every beat of my heart
Every tear I’ve cried
That’s why
I wish today would never end

But the thing that hurts the most
Is the Colorado mountains 
Whispering your name
In the summer breeze
And when I realize our future 
Has now become our past
The pain and the emotion 
It breaks my heart to tears

Breaks my heart to tears

I wish today would never end
Cause I don’t want to lose you now
And memories cannot remember every word you said
Every beat of my heart
Every tear I’ve cried

oh why
must today would never end
I never wanted to lose you at all
Why did you have to leave?
I started to believe
This was true love
This was all I ever needed
You were all I ever needed
You were all I’ll ever need
Oh will today ever end?
Will I ever begin to love again?
Can I ever love another one like I loved you?

Wish today would never end


----------



## harraser

*The Mess We're In - PJ Harvey and Thom Yorke*

Thom Yorke:
Can you hear them
The helicopters
I'm in New York
No need for words now
We sit in silence
You look me
In the eye directly
You met me
I think it's wednesday
The evening
The mess we're in
And ooooh...

PJ Harvey:
The city sunset over me
The city sunset over me

Thom Yorke:
Night and day
I dream of
Making love
To you now baby
Love making
On screen
Impossible dream
And I have seen
The sunrise over the river
The freeway
Reminding of
This mess we're in
And ooooh...

PJ Harvey:
The city sunset over me
The city sunset over me

PJ Harvey:
The city sunset over me
The city sunset over me

PJ harvey talking/Thom Yorke singing:
What were you wanting / What was he wanted
I just wanna say
Don't ever change now baby
I'd thank you
I don't think we will meet again
And you must leave now
Before the sun rises
Above the skycrapers
And the city landscape comes into view
Swell on my skin
Oh
This mess we're in
Ooooh...

PJ Harvey:
The city sunset over me
The city sunset over me
The city sunset over me
The city sunset over me


----------



## Loops

^
good song.


----------



## Fish721

*The Used - Taste Of Ink*

Is it worth it can you even hear me 
Standing with your spotlight on me
Not enough to feed the hungry
I'm tired and I felt it for awhile now
In this sea of lonely
The taste of ink is getting old
It's four o' clock in the fucking morning
Each day gets more and more like the last day
Still I can see it coming
While I'm standing in the river drowning
This could be my chance to break out
This could be my chance to say goodbye
At last it's finally over
Couldn't take this town much longer
Being half dead wasn't what I planned to be
Now I'm ready to be free

So here I am it's in my hands
And I'll savor every moment of this
So here I am alive at last
And I'll savor every moment of this

And won't you think I'm pretty
When I'm standing top the bright lit city
And I'll take your hand and pick you up
And keep you there to so you can see
As long as you're alive and care
I promise I will take you there
And we'll drink and dance the night away
Drink and dance the night away

So here I am it's in my hands
And I'll savor every moment of this
So here I am alive at last
And I'll savor every moment of this

As long as you're alive
Here I am
I promise I will take you there


----------



## KAZ

Don't Think You're The First :: The Coral

Don't think you're the first
In the whole universe
To follow your heart
Or gaze at the stars
To stare at the night
To the clear daylight
Don't think you're the first
In the whole universe
To feel sorrow or shame
As you walk in the rain
Do I love you?
Yes I love you or I wouldn't tell you

So don't think you're the first
In the whole universe
To be caught in the act
Numbered and wrecked
Put in your place
Made to feel like a fake

Don't think you're the first
In the whole universe
To be untouched by the time
Think you're one of the kind
Do I love you?
Yes I love you or i wouldn't tell you

So don't think you're the first

Don't think you're the first
In the whole universe
To dance with the light
From the meak to the might
As the birds in the trees
Sing their sweet melodies

Don't think you're the first
In the whole universe
To hear a thousand violins
As the trial begins
Do I love you?
Yes I love you or I wouldn't tell you

So don't think you're the last
To be tied to the mast
While you watch from afar
As your world falls apart
You hang on for help
But the rest help themselves

Don't think you're the last
To be tied to the past
While you future's controled
While the present untold
Do I love you?
Yes I love you or I wouldn't tell you

So don't think you're the first


----------



## phase_dancer

_*Ricky Lee Jones*_* cont..Self titled album - 1979*

*Coolsville*

I and Bragger and Junior Lee
That's the way I always thought it would be
In the Winston Lips of September
How we met
Decked out like aces
We'd beat anybody's bet
Cuz we were Coolsville
Cuz we were Coolsville

You stick it here
You stick it there
But it never fits
And the hungry night wants more
And you're chipping your little kiss

I jumped all his jokers
But he trumped all of my tricks
But I swear to God
I thought this one was smart enough
To stick it into Coolsville
And stick it into Coolsville
Oh Daddy stick it into Coolsville

And now it's J & B and me
That sounds close but it ain't the same
But that's okay
Hot city don't hurt that much
When everything feels the same
The real thing come, and the real the go
Well the Real Thing is Back in Town
Ask me if you want to know
the way to Coolsville

I hear you want to go back to Coolsville?
Then come on
I'll take you back to Coolsville


To all those like Greg, who never made it out of Coolsville alive


----------



## Rollingrrl

*NIRVANA -WHERE DID YOU SLEEP LAST NIGHT?*

My girl, my girl, don't lie to me
Tell me where did you sleep last night

In the pines, in the pines
Where the sun don't ever shine
I would shiver the whole night through

My girl, my girl, where will you go
I'm going where the cold wind blows

Her husband, was a hard working man
Just about a mile from here
His head was found in a driving wheel
But his body never was found


----------



## femmme fatal

This a song by a friend of mine from highschool... 

Decide Not to Decide by Janine Stoll

From the tip of my tongue to the tip of my toe
With a single glance from you anything will go
And we own this bar tonight and we own this whole city
When you own the world it's hard to think that it's pretty
But war is far off tonight you're my comrade unarmed
If you see your reflection I'm sure that I am charmed
Don't write me off my friend cause you'll pay twice in the end
And I'm not going home alone tonight

Never was an advocate of rational thinking
I did a lot of stare and think and stare and think and stare and think
I'll buy another round of whatever you are drinking
And decide not to decide anything at all

Mary is five and she plays with G.I. Joe
Mommy won't find out if she keeps her voice down low
All the other girls have a pink carriage in tow
And little Mary smiles cause she's the only one who knows
And if Billy played with dolls they'd kick sand in his eyes
And no one would help him, because a big boy is not supposed to cry
What if I was Mary and you were little Bill
Could we spend the night together hold the interrogator's drill

Never was an advocate of loving and leaving
I guess I'm not strong enough to love and leave and love and leave
I couldn't live without his voice or the sound of his breathing
So I learned not to love anyone at all

So maybe I'm tired and nothing tempts me anymore
Nothing makes me laugh the way I laughed long before
Or maybe I grew out of dressing in and dressing up
Or maybe I grew too much forgot to tell myself to stop
But I never joined the army so I guess I haven't lost
But somewhere in my childhood my will to fight got tossed
And you were beaten out of your bangles and your braids
I guess there's more to learning life then competing for good grades

Never was an advocate of learning and losing
My memory is weak so I must learn and lose and learn and lose
This bar is getting crowded maybe we should go cruising
And learn not to lose any time at all

Take it away
Take it away
The pain
And give me ten fold
This love 


listen to this song here: http://www.janinestoll.com/cgi-bin/m4/listen

i strongly reccomend listening to it... nice acoustic guitar piece, and i just love her voice...
aj the femme


----------



## brothermarcus

*modest mouse - edit the sad parts*

Sometimes all I really want to feel is love
Sometimes I'm angry that I feel so angry
Sometimes my feelings get in the way
Of what I really feel I needed to say
If you stand in a circle
Then you'll all have a back to bite
Back logged voices on the 7 wonders
We're all so funny but he's lost his joke now
A communication from the one lined joke
A stand up comic and a rock musician
Making so much noise you don't know when to listen
Why are you judging people so damn hard
You're taking your point of views a bit too far
I made my shoes shine with my coal
But my polish didn't shine the hole
If you stand in a circle
Then you'll all have a back to bite
(Back?) long books on the 7 wonders
We're all so funny but he's lost his joke now
Our communications come from one lined joke
From stand up comics and a rock musicians
*Making so much noise you don't know when to listen
Think it over
There's the air of the height of the highrollers
Think it over
You aint got nothing till ya know her*


----------



## shal

*The Cure - Friday I'm in Love.*

*The Cure - Friday I'm in Love*

(This song reminds me a little of my own life from time to time. It seems as though it would describe each day perfectly)

--------------------------------------------------

I don't care if monday's blue
tuesday's grey and wednesday too
thursday I don't care about you
it's friday I'm in love

monday you can fall apart
tuesday wednesday break my heart
thursday doesn't even start
it's friday I'm in love

saturday wait
and sunday always comes too late
but friday never hesitate...

I don't care if monday's black
tuesday wednesday heart attack
thursday never looking back
it's friday I'm in love

monday you can hold your head
tuesday wednesday stay in bed
or thursday watch the walls instead
it's friday I'm in love

saturday wait
and sunday always comes too late 
but friday never hesitate...

dressed up to the eyes
it's a wonderful surprise
to see your shoes and your spirits rise
throwing out your frown
and just smiling at the sound
and as sleek as a shriek
spinning round and round
always take a big bite
it's such a gorgeous sight
to see you in the middle of the night
you can never get enough
enough of this stuff
it's friday
I'm in love


----------



## Furnace

*radiohead - myxomatosis*

The mongrel cat came home
Holding half a head
Proceeded to show it off
To all his new found friends
He said I been where I liked
I slept with who I like
She ate me up for breakfast
She screwed me in a vice
But now

I don't know
why I feel so tongue-tied
Don't know why I feel
So skinned alive

I sat in the cupboard
And wrote it down in neat 
They were cheering and waving
Cheering and waving
Twitching and salivating like with myxomatosis
But it got edited fucked up
Strangled, beaten up
Used as a photo in time magazine
Buried in a burning black hole in Devon

I don’t know
Why I feel so tongue-tied
I don’t know
Why I feel so skinned alive.

My thoughts are misguided and a little naive
I twitch and I salivate like with myxomatosis
You should put me in a home or you should put me down
I got myxomatosis
I got myxomatosis
Yeah no one likes a smart ass but we all like stars
(for a reason) That wasn't my intention (for a reason) I did for a reason (reason)
It must have got mixed up
Strangled beaten up
I got myxomatosis 
I got myxomatosis

I don’t know
Why I feel so tongue-tied


----------



## neverwas

*Failure - Saturday Saviour*

I'M NEVER GONNA SAY THE WORDS
THAT YOU WANT
I'M NEVER GONNA FEEL THE SHAME
LIKE YOU DO
I'M NEVER GONNA STRETCH MY SHAPE
TO BE WITH YOU
I ONLY NEED YOU FOR A DAY
'CAUSE I ONLY WANNA BE YOUR

SATURDAY SAVIOUR
I CAN BE THAT
SATURDAY SAVIOUR
I WILL BE YOUR
SATURDAY SAVIOUR
I CAN BE THAT IMPOSTER IN YOUR BED
WAKE HIM UP PLEASE

I'M NEVER GONNA MAKE YOU FEEL
THAT YOU'RE SATISFIED
I'M NEVER GONNA FEEL YOUR PAIN
LIKE YOU WISH I WOULD
I'M NEVER GONNA OPEN UP
MORE THAN THIS
I JUST WANNA BE YOUR
I JUST WANNA BE YOUR

I'M NEVER GONNA BREAK APART
QUITE LIKE YOU
I'M NEVER GONNA LONG FOR LIFE
THE WAY YOU DO
I'M NEVER GONNA PUSH YOU OUT
'CAUSE YOUR NOT IN
THIS WILL ONLY TAKE A WHILE
'CAUSE I ONLY WANT TO BE YOUR

*Failure - Pillowhead*

I SPRAINED MY WILL LYING IN BED
COUNTING THE PORES ACROSS MY SKIN
I'M SO ASHAMED TO LOVE NO ONE
MY EGO'S BENT AND MY PRIDE'S UNDONE

I'LL SPEND THE NIGHT WITH MY PILLOWHEAD GIRL
WE NEVER FIGHT OR SAY A WORD
I'LL SPEND MY LIFE WITH MY PILLOWHEAD GIRL
SHE IS MY LOVELY FACELESS QUEEN
I'LL SPEND THE NIGHT... WASTING AWAY

I GAVE UP HOPE IN FINDING YOU
I'VE GOT A FRIEND I'VE GROWN USED TO
I'M SO ASHAMED TO LOVE NO ONE
MY EGO'S BENT AND MY PRIDE'S UNDONE


----------



## Furnace

*Ocean Color Scene - Justine*

You keep your pretty girls 
Chained inside the dungeon 
And diamonds and pearls 
You keep them a'coming 
Give them all of your affection

You keep your naughty boys 
Locked inside the kitchen 
And when they make a noise 
A swish of your hand keeps them 
Screaming out for your affection

I don't know the why's or wherefores 
I don't what's wrong or right 
I just know at night 
You give them all of your affection

You keep your servants down 
Swinging from the gallows 
And when they come round
Oh you smile and you say hello 
Give them all of your affection 
You give them all of your affection
You give them all of your affection


----------



## cherub

*Evanscence~Imaginary*

Artist: EVANESCENCE 
Album: Fallen 
Title: Imaginary 


Swallowed up in the sound of my screaming
Cannot cease for the fear 
Of silent nights
Oh how I long for the deep sleep dreaming
The goddess of imaginary light

[CHORUS:]
In my field of paper flowers
And candy clouds of lullaby
I lie inside myself for hours
And watch my purple sky fly over me

I linger in the doorway
Of alarm clock screaming monsters
Calling my name
Let me stay
Where the wind will whisper to me
Where the raindrops as they're falling tell a story

[Chorus]
In my field of paper flowers
And candy clouds of lullaby
I lie inside myself for hours
And watch my purple sky fly over me


If you need to leave the world you live in
Lay your head down and stay a while
Though you may not remember dreaming
Something waits for you to breathe again

[Chorus]
In my field of paper flowers
And candy clouds of lullaby
I lie inside myself for hours
And watch my purple sky fly over me


----------



## harraser

*MEDICATION - MODEST MOUSE*

this is the part of me that needs medication
this is the part of me that believes in heaven
this is the part of me that thinks outer space is all dead
this is the part of me that wishes it was with it
this is the part of me that's trying to be funny
this is the part of me that loves my parents
this is the part of me that thinks that ants are cavemen
this is the part of me that thinks all humans are ants
this is the part of me that learns from sitcoms
this is the part of me that means nothing

and I do-o-o-on't know
where I could go away and you could wish that I had stayed or just
stayed gone
and I don't know
and I don't know at all
so, out of the context and into what you meant
and you know your reasons
you don't know who you are but you know who you wanna be
I-I-I doooon't know
so you go to the library to get yourself a book and you look and you look
but you didn't find anything to read
and I do-on't know at all

left all my kinder parts rusting and peeling
that guy was complaining as he looked at the ceiling
my nose isn't that big it looks nothing like me
we're all doctors trading sadness for numbness
grass looks much greener but it's green-painted cement
the mayor's machines are there cleaning the pavement
you can't make dirt clean so we'll just lemon-scent it


----------



## Furnace

*Portishead - Roads*

Oh, can't anybody see,
We've got a war to fight,
Never found our way,
Regardless of what they say.

How can it feel, this wrong,
From this moment,
How can it feel, this wrong.

Storm,
In the morning light,
I feel,
No more can I say, 
Frozen to myself.

I got nobody on my side,
And surely that ain't right,
Surely that ain't right.

Oh, can't anybody see,
We've got a war to fight,
Never found our way,
Regardless of what they say.

How can it feel, this wrong,
From this moment,
How can it feel, this wrong.

How can it feel this wrong,
From this moment,
How can it feel, this wrong.

Oh, can't anybody see,
We've got a war to fight,
Never found our way,
Regardless of what they say.

How can it feel, this wrong,
From this moment,
How can it feel, this wrong.


----------



## harraser

*FROM POINT A TO POINT B (INFINITY) - MODEST MOUSE*

Point A To Point B oh I Know
lots of points with no points in between, for me
*So lonely but never alone I know
I'm at my house but I wish that I were at home*
Point A To Point B oh I know 
what's the points with the ?bat passes danger for me
*Dig Hard
don't try at all
Dig hard
Dig Hard
Will get down on all fours
and dig hard
only you know you know how
that broke
only you know how
only you know how
that broke
only time uh oh*
I've been working on the railroad time uh oh


----------



## haste

*The Final Cut - Pink Floyd (Roger Waters)*

*The Final Cut - Pink Floyd (Roger Waters)* 

through the fish eyed lens of tear stained eyes
i can barely define the shape of this moment in time
and far from flying high in clear blue skies
i'm spiralling down to the hole in the ground where i hide 

if you negotiate the minefield in the drive
and beat the dogs and cheat the cold electronic eyes
and if you make it past the shotgun in the hall
dial the combination open the priesthole
and if i'm in i'll tell you what's behind the wall 

there's a kid who had a big hallucination
making love to girls in magazines
he wonders if you're sleeping with your new found faith
could anybody love him
or is it just a crazy dream 

and if i show you my dark side
will you still hold me tonight
and if i open my heart to you
and show you my weak side
what would you do
would you sell your story to rolling stone
would you take the children away and leave me alone
and smile in reassurance
as you whisper down the phone
would you send me packing
or would you take me home 

thought i oughta bare my naked feelings
thought i oughta tear the curtain down
i held the blade in trembling hands
prepared to make it but just then the phone rang
i never had the nerve to make the final cut


----------



## shal

*The Cranberries - Empty.*

*The Cranberries - "Empty"* 

[ This song would describe my life perfectly right now ]


----------------------------------------------------------------------

Something has left my life, 
And I don't know where it went to, ah, ha, ha. 
Somebody caused me strife, 
And it's not what I was seeking. 

Didn't you see me, didn't you hear me? 
Didn't you see me standing there, ah, ha, ha? 
Why did you turn out the lights? 
Did you know that I was sleeping? 

Say a prayer for me, 
Help me to feel the strenght, I did. 
My identity, has it been taken? 
Is my heart breakin' on me? 

All my plans fell thought my hands, 
They fell thought my hands on me. 
All my dreams it suddenly seems, 
It suddenly seems, 
Empty.


----------



## neverwas

*Modest Mouse ~ Gravity Rides Everything*

Oh gotta see, gotta know right now
What's that riding on your everything?
It isn't anything at all
Oh gotta see, gotta know right now
What's that writing on your shelf
In the bathrooms and the bad motels?
No one really cared for it at all
Not the gravity plan
Early, early in the morning
It pulls all on down my sore feet
I wanna go back to sleep
In the motions and the things that you say
It all will fall, fall right into place
As fruit drops, flesh it sags
Everything will fall right into place
When we die, some sink and some lay
But at least I don't see you float away
And all the spilt milk, sex and weight
It all will fall, fall right into place 

*Christina Aguilera ~ Im Ok*

Once upon a time there was a girl
In her early years she had to learn
How to grow up living in a war that she called home
Never know just where to turn for shelter from the storm
Hurt me to see the pain across my mother's face
Everytime my father's fist would put her in her place
Hearing all the yelling I would cry up in my room
Hoping it would be over soon

Bruises fade father, but the pain remains the same
And I still remember how you kept me so afraid
Strength is my mother for all the love she gave
Every morning that I wake I look back to yesterday
And I'm OK

I often wonder why I carry all this guilt
When it's you that helped me put up all these walls I've built
Shadows stir at night through a crack in the door
The echo of a broken child screaming "please no more"
Daddy, don't you understand the damage you have done
To you it's just a memory, but for me it still lives on

Bruises fade father, but the pain remains the same
And I still remember how you kept me so, so afraid
Strength is my mother for all the love she gave
Every morning that I wake I look back to yesterday

It's not so easy to forget
All the lines you left along her neck
When I was thrown against cold stairs
And every day I'm afraid to come home
In fear of what I might see there

Bruises fade father but the pain remains the same
And I still remember how you kept me so afraid
Strength is my mother for all the love she gave
Every morning that I wake I look back to yesterday
And I'm OK
I'm OK


----------



## cherub

*Switchfood~Sooner or later~*

Switchfoot 
Album: New Way To Be Human 
Title: Sooner Or Later 

Come back and haunt me
Follow me home
Give me a motive
Swallow me whole

They way I've lost it
What could I know
When I'm but a mockery?
I'm so alone

Sooner of later you'll find out
There's a hole in the wall

Today is ours
Condemned to be free
Free to keep breathing
Free to believe

I look to find you
Down on my knees
Oh God, I believe!
Please help me believe

Sooner or later they'll find out
There's a hole in the wall
Sooner or later you'll find out
That you'll dream to be that small

I'm a believer, help me believe

*I gave it all away and lost who I am
I threw it all away
With everything to gain
And I'm taking the leap
With dreams of shrinking
Yeah, dreams of shrinking*


----------



## brothermarcus

*cat stevens - father and son*

It's not time to make a change
Just relax, take it easy
You're still young, that's your fault
There's so much you have to know
Find a girl, settle down
If you want, you can marry
Look at me, I am old
But I'm happy

I was once like you are now
And I know that it's not easy
To be calm when you've found
Something going on
But take your time, think a lot
Well think of everything you've got
For you will still be here tomorrow
But your dreams may not

How can I try to explain
When I do he turns away again
It's always been the same
Same old story;
From the moment I could talk
I was ordered to listen
Now there's a way and I know
That I have to go away
I know I have to go

It's not time to make a change
Just sit down and take it slowly
You're still young that's your fault
There's so much you have to go through
Find a girl, settle down
If you want, you can marry
Look at me, I am old
But I'm happy

All the times that I've cried
Keeping all the things I knew inside
It's hard, but it's harder
To ignore it
If they were right I'd agree
But it's them they know, not me
Now there's a way and I know
That i have to go away
I know I have to go


----------



## shal

^^^^^^^^^^ -------- The above appeals to me Today.

Shal..


----------



## neverwas

*The Who ~ Behind Blue Eyes *

No one knows what it’s like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes

No one knows what it’s like
To be hated
To be fated
To telling only lies

But my dreams
They aren’t as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That’s never free

No one knows what it’s like
To feel these feelings
Like I do
And I blame you

No one bites back as hard
On their anger
None of my pain and woe
Can show through

But my dreams
They aren’t as empty
As my conscience seems to be

I have hours, only lonely
My love is vengeance
That’s never free

When my fist clenches, crack it open
Before I use it and lose my cool
When I smile, tell me some bad news
Before I laugh and act like a fool

If I swallow anything evil
Put your finger down my throat
If I shiver, please give me a blanket
Keep me warm, let me wear your coat

No one knows what it’s like
To be the bad man
To be the sad man
Behind blue eyes


----------



## cherub

*Blink 182 ~Sometimes~*

Artist: Blink 182 
Album: Buddha 
Title: Sometimes 


Oh, how i wish that they would last
Moments of peace that just slip through me so fast
Just when i think that they are gonna stay
Everything inside me just starts fading away

Sometimes it seems like all i hope for
Just gets thrown down on the floor
And then it seems like you don't love me anymore
Sometimes i wish that i could run away
Sometimes i wish i just had something to say

She looks at me and doesn't know the words to say

But it's not you, i just don't feel quite right today
All these things i say and do were never planned
But how the fuck am i supposed to make you understand that

Sometimes it seems like all i hope for
Just gets thrown down on the floor
And then it seems like you don't love me anymore
Sometimes i wish that i could run away
Sometimes i wish i just had something to say


----------



## Furnace

*Royksopp - Remind Me*

Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me. 

It's only been a week, 
The rush of being home in rapid fading. 
Prevailing to recall 
What I was missing, all that time in England 

Has sent me aimlessly, 
On foot or by the help of transportation, 
To knock on windows where 
A friend no longer live, I had forgotten. 

Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me. 

And everywhere I go, 
There's always something to remind me 
Of another place and time 
Where love that travelled far had found me. 

We stayed outside til two, 
Waiting for the light to come back, 
But hid in talk I knew, 
Until you asked what I was thinking. 

Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me. 

Brave men tell the truth, 
A wise man's tools are analogies and puzzles, 
A woman holds her tongue, 
Knowing silence will speak for her. 

So now I'll never know, 
As you will only sleep beside me, 
And everywhere I go... 

Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me. 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me. 


It's only been a week, 
(Will remind, will remind, will remind me,) 
The rush of being home in rapid fading. 
(Will remind, will remind, will remind me,) 
Prevailing to recall 
(Will remind, will remind, will remind me,) 
What I was missing all that time in England 
(Will remind, will remind, will remind me.) 

Has sent me aimlessly 
(Will remind, will remind, will remind me,) 
On foot or by the help of transportation, 
(Will remind, will remind, will remind me,) 
To knock on windows where 
(Will remind, will remind, will remind me,) 
A friend no longer live, I had forgotten. 
(Will remind, will remind, will remind me.) 

Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me, 
Will remind, will remind, will remind me.


----------



## brothermarcus

*bob dylan - forever young*

May God bless and keep you always 
May your wishes all come true
May you always do for others 
And let others do for you
May you build a ladder to the stars 
And climb on every rung
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young 
May you stay forever young.

May you grow up to be righteous 
May you grow up to be true
May you always know the truth 
And see the lights surrounding you
May you always be courageous 
Stand upright and be strong
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young 
May you stay forever young.

May your hands always be busy 
May your feet always be swift
May you have a strong foundation 
When the winds of changes shift
May your heart always be joyful 
And may your song always be sung
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young 
May you stay forever young.

* this is the greatest song ever.  i choose today to share it with you.  if you share it with me, feel free to let me know- i'll no doubt be your greatest friend ever, and indeed- you will be mine. <- edit <- because i was drunk... i'm still finding posts on random boards i made while drunk. still a damned good song tho.


----------



## neverwas

*Failure ~ Another Space Song *

THE SOLAR PANEL'S SHINING FACE
IS SMILING BACK ON ME
TWISTING OFF INTO THE SUN
IT'S OKAY TO BE LONELY

ALL MY MISSIONS FLOAT AWAY
I NEVER TRAINED TOO HARD
I'M SO CAUGHT UP IN THE TREE OF STARS
FALLING IN MY BACKYARD

SHE'LL ALWAYS BE WHAT I CAN'T FIND
SHE'LL ALWAYS BE WHERE I BREAK DOWN
SHE'LL ALWAYS HIDE BEHIND A STAR
I'LL ALWAYS DREAM SHE CAN'T BE FAR

I'VE GOT NO HOUSTON TO WHINE DOWN TO
I'VE GOT NO PROTOCOL
GRAVITY'S SO FAR AWAY
WRAPPED ON THAT SHRINKING BALL

I ECLIPSED MY MEMORIES
SLEEPING INSIDE THIS POD
PATIENT TIME WILL CARRY ME
ON HER BACK WITHOUT A SIGH

AND I WON'T LET HER DOWN
MY SOUL IS CELESTIAL-BOUND
AND IF I'M NEVER FOUND
SHE'LL ALWAYS BE


----------



## harraser

*A Horse With No Name - Dewey Bunnell*

On the first part of the journey 
I was looking at all the life 
There were plants and birds and rocks and things 
There was sand and hills and rings 
The first thing I met was a fly with a buzz 
And the sky with no clouds 
The heat was hot and the ground was dry 
But the air was full of sound 

I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la ... 

After two days in the desert sun 
My skin began to turn red 
After three days in the desert fun 
I was looking at a river bed 
And the story it told of a river that flowed 
Made me sad to think it was dead 

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la ... 

After nine days I let the horse run free 
'Cause the desert had turned to sea 
There were plants and birds and rocks and things 
there was sand and hills and rings 
The ocean is a desert with it's life underground 
And a perfect disguise above 
Under the cities lies a heart made of ground 
But the humans will give no love 

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name 
It felt good to be out of the rain 
In the desert you can remember your name 
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain 
La, la ... 


*The Distance - Cake*

Reluctantly crouched at the starting line,
engines pumping and thumping in time.
the green light flashes, the flags go up.
churning and burning, they yearn for the cup.
they deftly maneuver and muscle for rank,
fuel burning fast on an empty tank.
reckless and wild, they pour through the turns.
their prowess is potent and secretly stern.
as they speed through the finish, the flags go down.
the fans get up and they get out of town.
the arena is empty except for one man,
still driving and striving as fast as he can.
the sun has gone down and the moon has come up,
and long ago somebody left with the cup.
but he's driving and striving and hugging the turns.
and thinking of someone for whom he still burns.

he's going the distance.
he's going for speed.
she's all alone
in her time of need.
because he's racing and pacing and plotting the course,
he's fighting and biting and riding on his horse,
he's going the distance.


no trophy, no flowers, no flashbulbs, no wine,
he's haunted by something he cannot define.
bowel-shaking earthquakes of doubt and remorse,
assail him, impale him with monster-truck force.
in his mind, he's still driving, still making the grade.
she's hoping in time that her memories will fade.
cause he's racing and pacing and plotting the course,
he's fighting and biting and riding on his horse.
the sun has gone down and the moon has come up,
and long ago somebody left with the cup.
but he's striving and driving and hugging the turns.
and thinking of someone for whom he still burns.

cause he's going the distance.
he's going for speed.
she's all alone
in her time of need.
because he's racing and pacing and plotting the course,
he's fighting and biting and riding on his horse.
he's racing and pacing and plotting the course,
he's fighting and biting and riding on his horse.
he's going the distance.
he's going for speed.
he's going the distance.


----------



## haste

*Brain Damage - Pink Floyd* 

The lunatic is on the grass
The lunatic is on the grass
Remembering games and daisy chains and laughs
Got to keep the loonies on the path 

The lunatic is in the hall
The lunatics are in my hall
The paper holds their folded faces to the floor
And every day the paper boy brings more 

And if the dam breaks open many years too soon
And if there is no room upon the hill
And if your head explodes with dark forbodings too
I'll see you on the dark side of the moon 

The lunatic is in my head
The lunatic is in my head
You raise the blade, you make the change
You re-arrange me 'til I'm sane 

You lock the door
And throw away the key
There's someone in my head but it's not me 

And if the cloud bursts, thunder in your ear
You shout and no one seems to hear
And if the band you're in starts playing different tunes
I'll see you on the dark side of the moon


----------



## belisimo

GUILTY
Margareth Whiting 
Music and Lyrics by Richard Whiting and Kahn and Akst 

Recorded by Margaret Whiting who is the daughter of Richard Whiting.

Is it a sin, is it a crime
Loving you dear like I do
If it's a crime, then, I'm guilty
Guilty of loving you
Maybe I'm wrong dreaming of you
Dreaming the lonely night thru
If it's a crime, then, I'm guilty
Guilty of dreaming of you

What can I do?
What can I say?

After I've taken the blame
You say, "You're through
You'll go your way"
But I'll always feel just the same
Maybe, I'm right, maybe I'm wrong
Loving you dear like I do
If it's a crime, then, I'm guilty
Guilty of loving you


----------



## bisKi

Jane Siberry ~ It can't rain all the time

This song was an old one, from the Crow OST (i think it was in the closing credits). Meant quite a lot back then whenever I felt really depressed about things, but then the chorus brought the hope and reminder that _it won't rain forever_

SPOKEN: 
We walked the narrow path, 
beneath the smoking skies. 
Sometimes you can barely tell the difference 
between darkness and light. 
Do you have faith 
in what we believe? 
The truest test is when we cannot, 
when we cannot see. 

SUNG: 
I hear pounding feet in the, 
in the streets below, and the, 
and the women crying and the, 
and the children know that there, 
that there's something wrong, 
and it's hard to belive that love will prevail. 

Oh it won't rain all the time. 
The sky won't fall forever. 
And though the night seems long, 
your tears won't fall forever. 

Oh, when I'm lonely, 
I lie awake at night 
and I wish you were here. 
I miss you. 
Can you tell me 
is there something more to belive in? 
Or is this all there is? 

In the pounding feet, in the, 
In the streets below, and the, 
And the window breaks and, 
And a woman falls, there's, 
There's something wrong, it's, 
It's so hard to belive that love will prevail. 

Oh it won't rain all the time. 
The sky won't fall forever. 
And though the night seems long, 
your tears won't fall, your tears won't fall, your tears won't fall 
forever. 

Last night I had a dream. 
You came into my room, 
you took me into your arms. 
Whispering and kissing me, 
and telling me to still belive. 
But then the emptiness of a burning sea against which we see 
our darkest of sadness. 

Until I felt safe and warm. 
I fell asleep in your arms. 
When I awoke I cried again for you were gone. 
Oh, can you hear me? 

It won't rain all the time. 
The sky won't fall forever. 
And though the night seems long, 
your tears won't fall forever. 
It won't rain all the time 
The sky won't fall forever. 
And though the night seems long, 
your tears won't fall, your tears won't fall, 
your tears won't fall 
forever.


----------



## XiolaBleu

Fiona Apple- I Know
When the Pawn  

So be it, I’m your crowbar 
If that’s what I am so far 
Until you get out of this mess 
And I will pretend 
That I don’t know of your sins 
Until you are ready to confess 
But all the time, all the time 
I’ll know, I’ll know 
And you can use my skin 
To bury secrets in 
And I will settle you down 
And at my own suggestion, 
I will ask no questions 
While I do my thing in the background 
But all the time, all the time 
I’ll know, I’ll know 
Baby-I can’t help you out, while she’s still around 
So for the time being, I’m being patient 
And amidst this bitterness 
If you’ll just consider this-even if it don’t make sense 
All the time-give it time 
And when the crowd becomes your burden 
And you’ve early closed your curtains, 
I’ll wait by the backstage door 
While you try to find the lines to speak your mind 
And pry it open, hoping for an encore 
And if it gets too late, for me to wait 
For you to find you love me, and tell me so 
It’s ok, don’t need to say it. 

Fiona Apple- Paper Bag
When the Pawn  

I was staring at the sky, just looking for a star 
To pray on, or wish on, or something like that 
I was having a sweet fix of a daydream of a boy 
Whose reality I knew, was a hopeless to be had 
But then the dove of hope began its downward slope 
And I believed for a moment that my chances 
Were approaching to be grabbed 
But as it came down near, so did a weary tear 
-I thought it was a bird, but it was just a paper bag 
-Hunger hurts, and I want him so bad, oh it kills 
Cuz I know I’m a mess he don’t wanna clean up 
I got to fold cuz these hands are too shaky to hold 
-Hunger hurts, but starving works, when it costs too much to love 
And I went crazy again today, looking for a strand to climb 
Looking for a little hope 
Baby said he couldn’t stay, wouldn’t put his lips to mine, 
And a fail to kiss is a fail to cope 
I said, ‘Honey, I don’t feel so good, don’t feel justified 
Come on put a little love here in my void,’ - he said 
‘It’s all in your head,’ and I said, ‘So’s everything’ - 
But he didn’t get it - I thought he was a man 
But he was just a little boy 
-Hunger hurts, and I want him so bad, oh it kills 
Cuz I know I’m a mess he don’t wanna clean up 
I got to fold cuz these hands are too shaky to hold 
-Hunger hurts, but starving works, when it costs too much to love 
-Hunger hurts, and I want him so bad, oh it kills 
Cuz I know I’m a mess he don’t wanna clean up 
I got to fold cuz these hands are too shaky to hold 
-Hunger hurts, but starving works, when it costs too much to love


----------



## batty

I haven't posted in a long time, as I haven't access. This is the last song on Dear Catastrophe Waitress... an album I picked up last week that has been growing on me day by day after I initially thought it sucked 

Belle & Sebastian - Stay Loose


I was choking on a cornflake
You said “Have some toast instead”
I was sleeping maybe three hours
You said “You should get to bed”
I was waiting at the church door
For the minister to show
I was looking at the new year
You said “Walk before you crawl”
I was feeling like a loser
You said “Hey, you’ve still got me” 
I was feeling pretty lonely 
You said “You wanted to be free”
I was looking for a good time
You said “Let the good times start”
With a quiver of your eyelid
You took on someone else’s part
Maybe I’m a little greedy
You said “Think before you speak”
Sometimes I’m a little seedy
You said “Everyone is weak”
Now I feel a little better
Is there something I can do?
But I never heard the answer
I never had a clue
But what about me
I don’t really see
How things will improve
If all you want is to stay loose
There’s a little echo calling
Like a miner trapped inside
If I tell her of this moment
She will in me doubts confide
And she’s on me like a blanket
Like a stalk of wilting grass
I’m not sure about her motives
I’m not sure about her past
But my faith is like a bullet
My belief is like a bolt
The only thing that lets me sleep at night
A little carriage of the soul
If it starts a little bleaker
Then the year may yet be gold
Happiness is not for keeping
Happiness is not my goal
But what about me
I don’t really see
How things will improve
If all you want is to stay loose
But what about them 
You play mother hen
To a gaggle of gangling youth
All you want is to stay loose
*I was living through the seconds
My composure was a mess
I was miles from tenderness
It was dark outside, the day it was lying in pieces
Everything is flat and dreary
I couldn’t care what’s in the news
Television is the blues
Television is hysterical laughter of people
And I know it could be me
I’m always asking for more
I keep running round in circles
I keep looking for a doorway
I’m going to need two lives
To follow the paths I’ve been taking*


----------



## MoeBro

Gravitational Constant - Type O Negative

A. unjustifiable existence

One two three four
I don’t wanna live no more

Well I’ve got no more reason to live
And I’ve got no more love to give
Tonight’s the night
I’ll paint the town red
I’ll put another hole through my head

Unjustifiable existence
Unjustifiable
Unjustifiable existence
Unjustifiable existence

Now I feel the weight of a world on my back
I’ve seen the future
The future looks black
It’s what I must do
I have no reservations
Ain’t talk ’bout self preservation

Unjustifiable existence
Unjustifiable
Unjustifiable existence

Gravity
Crushing me
Gravity
Crushing me


B. acceleration (due to gravity) - 980cm^-2 sec

Yeah I feel something pulling me down
Forcing me between myself and the ground
Of all the nightmares that ever came true
I think that gravity (gravity-gravity) is you

Unjustifiable existence
Unjustifiable
Unjustifiable existence

Gravity
Crushing me
Gravity
Crushing me


C. antimatter: electromechanical psychedelicosis

D. requiem for a souless man

I’ve got a problem
A problem with hate
I can’t go on dragging this weight
A cold steel hand that won’t let go
Acid-filled thoughts out of control

I built myself a nice little cage
With bars of anger and a lock of rage
I can’t help asking who’s got the key? 
When I know damned well it’s me

No I ain’t hinting for sympathy
I’m used to dealing with apathy
The scars on my wrists may seem like a crime
Just wish me better luck next time

So what if I died a thousand deaths
You think I’m insane but I have no regrets
One more time won’t matter no question
Suicide is self expression.


----------



## brothermarcus

*neil young - heart of gold*

I want to live, I want to give 
I've been a miner for a heart of gold 
It's these expressions I never give 
That keep me searching for a heart of gold 
And I'm getting old 
Keeps me searching for a heart of gold 
And I'm getting old 

I've been to Hollywood, I've been to Redwood 
I crossed the ocean for a heart of gold 
I've been in my mind, it's such a fine line 
That keeps me searching for a heart of gold 
And I'm getting old 
Keeps me searching for a heart of gold 
And I'm getting old 

Keep me searching for a heart of gold 
You keep me searching for a heart of gold 
And I'm getting old 
I've been a miner for a heart of gold


----------



## harraser

^^^ i LOVE LOVE LOVE that song!!!!


----------



## neverwas

*Marilyn Manson: Disassociative ~Mechanical Animals~*

I can tell you what they say in space 
That our earth is too grey 
But when the spirit is so digital
The body acts this way 
That world was killing me 
That world was killing me 
Disassociative 

The nervous systems down, 
the nervous systems down 
i know

I can never get out of here 
I don't want to just float in fear
A dead astronaut in space 

Sometimes we walk like 
we were shot through 
our heads, my love 
We write our song in space 
like we are already 
dead and gone 
Your world was killing me 
Your world was killing me 
Disassociative

Your world was killing me
Your world was killing me 
Disassociative 

I can never get out of here 
I don't want to just float in fear 
A dead astronaut in space 

The nervous systems down, 
the nervous systems down 
I know 

*Marilyn Manson: User Friendly ~Mechanical Animals~ *

Use me when you want to come 
I've bled just to have your touch
When I'm in you I want to die 

User friendly fucking dopestar obscene 
Will you die when you're high 
You'd never die just for me 
She says, 
"I'm not in love, but I'm gonna fuck you 
'til somebody better comes along." 

Use me like I was a whore 
Relationships are such a bore 
Delete the ones that you've fucked 

User friendly fucking dopestar obscene 
Will you die when you're high 
You'd never die just for me 
She says, 
"I'm not in love, but I'm gonna fuck you 
'til somebody better comes along."


----------



## brothermarcus

*dido - thank you*

My tea's gone cold, I wondering why I got out of bed at all
The morning rain clouds up my window and I can't see at all
And even if I could it'd all be grey,
but your picture on my wall
It reminds me that it's not so bad, it's not so bad

I drank too much last night, got bills to pay,
my head just feels in pain
I missed the bus and there'll be hell today,
I'm late for work again
And even if I'm there, they'll all imply
that I might not last the day
And then you call me and it's not so bad,
it's not so bad and

I want to thank you
for giving me the best day of my life
Oh just to be with you
is having the best day of my life

Push the door, I'm home at last and
I'm soaking through and through
Then you handed me a towel and all I see is you 
And even if my house falls down now,
I wouldn't have a clue
Because you're near me and

I want to thank you 
for giving me the best day of my life
Oh just to be with you
is having the best day of my life.


----------



## Furnace

^
haven't thought about that song in a while

*The Beatles - I want you (she's so heavy)*

want you
I want you so bad
I want you
I want you so bad
It's driving me mad
It's driving me mad

I want you
I want you so bad, babe
I want you
I want you so bad
It's driving me mad
It's driving me mad

I want you
I want you so bad, babe
I want you
I want you so bad
It's driving me mad
It's driving me mad

I want you
I want you so bad
I want you
I want you so bad
It's driving me mad
It's driving me mad

She's so heavy
Heavy, heavy, heavy

She's so heavy
She's so heavy
Heavy, heavy, heavy

I want you
I want you so bad
I want you
I want you so bad
It's driving me mad
It's driving me mad

I want you
You know I want you so bad, babe
I want you
You know I want you so bad
It's driving me mad
It's driving me mad
Yeah

She's so


----------



## cherub

Artist: Savage Garden 
Album: Savage Garden 
Title: To The Moon And Back 


She's taking her time making up the reasons
To justify all the hurt inside
Guess she knows from the smiles and the look in their eyes
Everyone's got a theory about the bitter one
They're saying
Mama never loved her much
And daddy never keeps in touch
That's why she shies away from human affection
But somewhere in a private place
She packs her bags for outer space
And now she's waiting for the right kind of pilot
To come (and she'll say to him)
She's saying
I would fly to the moon and back
If you'll be if you'll be my baby
Got a ticket for a world where we belong
So would you be my baby
Ooh-ooh
She can't remember a time
When she felt needed
If love was red then she was colour-blind


All her friends they've been tried for treason
And crimes that were never defined
She's saying
*Love is like a barren place
And reaching out for human faith is
Is like a journey I just don't have a map for
So baby gonna take a dive and push the shift to overdrive
Send a signal that she's hanging all her hopes on the stars*
(What a pleasant dream) just saying

I would fly to the moon and back
If you'll be if you'll be my baby
Got a ticket for a world where we belong
So would you be my baby
Ooh-ooh
She can't remember a time
When she felt needed
If love was red then she was colour-blind


Mamma never loved her much
And daddy never keeps in touch
That's why she shies away from human affection
But somewhere in a private place
She packs her bags for outer space
And now she's waiting for the right kind of pilot
To come (and she'll say to him)
She's saying

I would fly to the moon and back
If you'll be if you'll be my baby
Got a ticket for a world where we belong
So would you be my baby
Ooh-ooh
She can't remember a time
When she felt needed
If love was red then she was colour-blind


----------



## neverwas

*Macy Gray - I Try*

Games, changes and fears 
When will they go from here 
When will they stop 
I believe that fate has brought us here 
And we should be together 
But wer,e not 
I play it off but I'm dreamin of you 
I'll keep it cool but I'm fiendin. 
I try to say goodbye and I choke 
I try to walk away and I stumble 
Though I try to hide it it's clear 
My world crumbles when you are not near 
Goodbye and I choke 
I try to walk away and I stumble 
Though I try to hide it, it's clear 
My world crumbles when you are not near 

I may appear to be free 
But I'm just a prisoner of your love 
I may seem alright and smile when you leave 
But my smiles are just a front 
I play it off but I'm dreamin of you 
I'll keep my cool but I'm fiendin 
I try to say goodbye and I choke 
I try to walk away and I stumble 
Though I try to hide it it's clear 
My world crumbles when you are not near 

Here is my confession 
May I be your possesion 
Boy I need your touch 
Your love kisses and such 
With all my might I try 
But this I can't deny 
I play it off but im dreamin of you 
I'll keep my cool but I'm fiendin 
I try to say good bye and I choke 
I try to walk away and I stumble 
Though I try to hide it it's clear 
My world crumbles when you are not near

*The Cure - Wish*

remember how it used to be
when the sun would fill up the sky
remember how we used to feel
those days would never end
those days would never end

remember how it used to be
when the stars would fill the sky
remember how we used to dream
those nights would never end
those nights would never end

it was the sweetness of your skin
it was the hope of all we might have been
that fills me with the hope to wish
impossible things

but now the sun shines cold
and all the sky is grey
the stars are dimmed by clouds and tears
and all i wish
is gone away
all i wish
is gone away

all i wish
is gone away


----------



## neverwas

_...yay for not being able to eat and sleep..._ 

*Nine Inch Nails - Hurt *

I hurt myself today
to see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
the only thing that's real
the needle tears a hole
the old familiar sting
try to kill it all away
but I remember everything
what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
you could have it all
my empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt
I wear my crown of shit
on my liar's chair
full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
beneath the stain of time
the feeling disappears
you are someone else
I am still right here
what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
you could have it all
my empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt
if I could start again
a million miles away
I would keep myself
I would find a way


----------



## cherub

Artist: Stacie Orrico 
Album: Stacie Orrico 
Title: Maybe I Won't Look Back 


I woke up from dreaming
I returned a call from a friend of mine, she sounded really lonely
But I had somewhere to be
I said I'll call you later
'Cause I really need to go, I can't be late, she'll be okay, this is important
Then I forgot completely

You can be who you choose to be
But whether you do, or whether you don't
Depends on your priority
And I know that it's not easy


I'm looking for the peace to find some sleep tonight
'Cause I'm
Not very proud of the way I have lived today
But if I choose to
Follow Him along the way
Then maybe I won't look back
Feel like time is gonna pass me by
Then maybe I won't look back


On those days I could of said something
In those times when help was needed I was busy
I was within the words to see the moment is good
In some way I could have been something
I thought I was done with a simple smile, but I was selfish
But if I change my heart today, tomorrow it may be okay
And maybe I won't look back

I woke up from a nightmare
Where I was talking down this street, invisible and no one else could see me
All my chances were gone
I can't get your attention
I've had many things to say, but never tried, afraid you wouldn't listen
Should of done it all differently

[Bridge]
You can be who you choose to be
But whether you do, or whether you don't
Depends on your priority
Lord help me to choose wisely


I'm looking for the peace to find some sleep tonight
'Cause I'm
Not very proud of the way I have lived today

But if I choose to
Follow Him along the way
Then maybe I won't look back
Feel like time is gonna pass me by
Then maybe I won't look back


On those days I could of said something
In those times when help was needed I was busy
I was within the words to see the moment is good
In some way I could have been something
I thought I was done with a simple smile, but I was selfish
But if I change my heart today, tomorrow it may be okay
And maybe I won't look back


I can't hold back, I can't be shy
This is my big chance to be living the life, I gotta
Stand up strong and take the ride
Throw all those useless excuses aside
So much to do, I got a lot to say
I don't always understand but I'll gonna follow anyway
'Cause there is a bigger plan, a destiny
I can't waste this precious time


I'm looking for the peace to find some sleep tonight
'Cause I'm
Not very proud of the way I have lived today
But if I choose to
Follow Him along the way
Then maybe I won't look back
Feel like time is gonna pass me by
Then maybe I won't look back


On those days I could of said something
In those times when help was needed I was busy
I was within the words to see the moment is good
In some way I could have been something
I thought I was done with a simple smile, but I was selfish
But if I change my heart today, tomorrow it may be okay
And maybe I won't look back

Then maybe I won't look back


----------



## brothermarcus

*tool - parabol/parabola*

So familiar and overwhelmingly warm
This one, this form I hold now.
Embracing you, this reality here,
This one, this form I hold now, so
Wide eyed and hopeful.
Wide eyed and hopefully wild.

We barely remember what came before this precious moment,
Choosing to be here right now. Hold on, stay inside...
This body holding me, reminding me that I am not alone in
This body makes me feel eternal. All this pain is an illusion
-----------------------
We barely remember who or what came before this precious moment,
We are choosing to be here right now. Hold on, stay inside...
This holy reality, this holy experience. Choosing to be here in...

This body. This body holding me. Be my reminder here that I am not alone in
This body, this body holding me, feeling eternal all this pain is an illusion.

Alive

This holy reality, this holy experience. Choosing to be here in...

This body. This body holding me. Be my reminder here that I am not alone in
This body, this body holding me, feeling eternal all this pain is an illusion...
Of what it means to be alive.

Twirling round with this familiar parable.
Spinning, weaving round each new experience.
Recognize this as a holy gift and celebrate this chance to be alive and
breathing.

This body holding me reminds me of my own mortality.
Embrace this moment. Remember. we are eternal.
all this pain is an illusion.


----------



## neverwas

*Tukan - "Light a Rainbow" *

I need to have you near me
in a time when nothing´s lasting long
and I need to feel you close to me
as my lover, I need to keep you warm
´cause my life is so unreal without you
you are an angel, I see you passing by
and the voice that calls me under, baby
is a mother crying for her child

When the sun lights a rainbow
of the tears of joy, I cry for you
and the dreamers, dream forever
then I know, I´ll be here with you

Like a riverboat at open sea
on a tide, free of rock and land
it leads me to surrender, baby
as a wave, draining in the sand

When the sun lights a rainbow
of the tears of joy, I cry for you
and the dreamers, dream forever
then I know, I´ll be here with you




_...listened to my first trance in a while.forgot how uplifitng it can be..._


----------



## cherub

Artist: Bread 
Album: Bread Retrospective 
Title: Goodbye Girl 


All your life you've waited for love to come and stay
And now that i have found you, you must not slip away
I know it's hard believin' the words you've heard before
But darlin' you must trust them just once more... 'cause baby

*Goodbye doesn't mean forever
Let me tell you goodbye doesn't mean
We'll never be together again
If you wake up and i'm not there, i won't be long away
'cause the things you do my goodbye girl
Will bring me back to you.*

I know you've been taken, afraid to hurt again
You fight the love you feel for me instead of givin' in
But i can wait forever, a-helpin' you to see
That i was meant for you and you for me
...so remember

Goodbye doesn't mean forever
Let me tell you goodbye doesn't mean
We'll never be together again
Though we may be so far apart you still will have my heart
So forget your past my goodbye girl
'cause now you're home at last.


----------



## astrelle

Artist: John Lennon
Title: Wheels Spinning

People say I'm crazy doing what I'm doing
Well they give me all kinds of warnings to save me from ruin
When I say that I'm o.k. well they look at me kind of strange
Surely you're not happy now you no longer play the game 

People say I'm lazy dreaming my life away
Well they give me all kinds of advice designed to enlighten me
When I tell them that I'm doing fine watching shadows on the wall
Don't you miss the big time boy you're no longer on the ball 

I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round
I really love to watch them roll
No longer riding on the merry-go-round
I just had to let it go 

Ah, people asking questions lost in confusion
Well I tell them there's no problem, only solutions
Well they shake their heads and they look at me as if I've lost my mind
I tell them there's no hurry
I'm just sitting here doing time 

I'm just sitting here watching the wheels go round and round
I really love to watch them roll
No longer riding on the merry-go-round
I just had to let it go
I just had to let it go
I just had to let it go


----------



## AmorRoark

*Trilogy- Emerson Lake and Palmer *
I've tried to mend
The love that ended
Long ago although we still pretend
Our love is surely coming to an end
Don't waste the time you've got to love again

We tried to lie
But you and I
Know better than to let each other lie
The thought of lying to you makes me cry
Counting up the time that's passed us by

I've sent this letter hoping it will reach your hand
And if it does I hope that you will understand

That I must leave in a while
And though I smile
You know the smile is only there to hide
What I'm really feeling deep inside
Just a face where I can hang my pride

Goodbye...
Goodbye...

We'll talk of places that we went
And times that we have spent
Together penniless and free

You'll see the day another way
And they could put the sunshine
for a nighttime where you lay

You're love began I don't know when
But if you do I know that
you'll be happy in the end


----------



## brothermarcus

*crosby, stills, and nash - southern cross*

Got out of town on a boat, going to Southern islands. 
Sailing a reach before a following sea. 
She was making for the trades on the outside, and the downhill run to Papeete. 

Off the wind on this heading lie the Marquesas, 
we got eighty feet of the waterline, nicely making way. 
In a noisy bar in Avalon, I tried to call you. 
But on a midnight watch I realized why twice you ran away. 

Think about how many times I have fallen. Spirits are using me, larger voices calling. 
What heaven brought you and me cannot be forgotten. 
I have been around the world, looking for that woman-girl who knows love can endure. 
And you know it will, and you know it will. 

When you see the Southern Cross for the first time, 
you understand now why you came this way. 
Cause the truth you might be running from is so small. 
But it's as big as the promise, the promise of a coming day. 
So I'm sailing for tomorrow, my dreams are a dying. 
And my love is an anchor tied to you, tied with a silver chain. 
I have my ship and all her flags are a flying. 
She is all that I have left and music is her name. 

Think about how many times I have fallen. Spirits are using me, larger voices calling. 
What heaven brought you and me cannot be forgotten. 
I have been around the world, looking for that woman-girl who knows love can endure. 
And you know it will, and you know it will. 

So we cheated and we lied and we tested 
and we never failed to fail, it was the easiest thing to do. 
You will survive being bested. 
Somebody fine will come along, make me forget about loving you
and the Southern Cross.


----------



## haste

*Dominoes - Syd Barrett* 

It's an idea, someday
in my tears, my dreams
don't you want to see her proof?
Life that comes of no harm
you and I, you and I and dominoes, the day goes by...

You and I in place
wasting time on dominoes
a day so dark, so warm
life that comes of no harm
you and I and dominoes, time goes by...

Fireworks and heat, someday
hold a shell, a stick or play
overheard a lark today
losing when my mind's astray

don't you want to know with your pretty hair
stretch your hand, glad feel,
in an echo for your way.

It's an idea, someday...

It's an idea, someday
in my tears, my dreams
don't you want to see her proof?
Life that comes of no harm
you and I, you and I and dominoes, the day goes by...


----------



## phase_dancer

*An 80 minute timeless trip*

The original journeymen, and (so far) my favourite band of all time





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Yes -Tales From Topographic Oceans 

The Revealing Science of God*
Anderson/Howe/Squire/Wakeman/White 

Shrutis:_ The Revealing Science of God can be seen as an ever-opening flower in which simple truths emerge examining the complexities and magic of the past and how we should not forget the song that has been left to us to hear. The knowledge of God is a search, constant and clear. _ 

Dawn of light lying between a silence and sold sources,
Chased amid fusions of wonder, in moments hardly seen forgotten,
Coloured in pastures of chance dancing leaves cast spells of challenge,
Amused but real in thought, we fled from the sea whole.
Dawn of thought transfered through moments of days undersearching earth
Revealing corridors of time provoking memories, disjointed but with purpose,
Craving penetrations offer links with the self instructors sharp
And tender love as we took to the air, a picture of distance.
Dawn of our power we amuse redescending as fast as misused
Expression, as only to teach love as to reveal passion chasing
Late into corners, and we danced from the ocean.
Dawn of love sent within us colours of awakening among the many
Won't to follow, only tunes of a different age.
As the links span our endless caresses for the freedom of life everlasting.


Talk to the sunlight caller
Soft summer mover distance mine.


Called out a tune but I never saw the face
Heard but not replaced
I ventured to talk, but I never lost my place
Cast out a spell rendered for the light of day
Lost in lights array
I ventured to see, as the sound began to play


What happened to this song we once knew so well
Signed promise for moments caught within the spell
I must have waited all my life for this
Moment moment


The future poised with the splendour just begun
The light we were as one
And crowded through the curtains of liquid into sun 

And for a moment when our world had filled the skies
Magic turned our eyes
To feast on the treasure set for our strange device 

What happened to wonders we once knew so well
Did we forget what happened surely we can tell
We must have waited all our lives for this
Moment moment moment


Starlight, movement, reasons
Release forward
Tallest rainbow
Sun shower seasons
Life flower reasons


They move fast, they tell me,
But I just can't believe that I can feel it
There's someone to tell you,
Amid the challenge we look around in unison with you


Getting over overhanging trees
Let them rape the forest
Thoughts would send our fusion
Clearly to be home


Getting over wars we do not mean
Or so it seems so clearly
Sheltered with our passion
Clearly to be home
They move fast, they tell me,
But I just can't believe they really mean to
There's someone, to tell you,
And I just can't believe our song will leave you
Skyline teacher
Warland seeker
Send out poison
Cast iron leader


And through the rhythm of moving slowly
Sent through the rhythm work out the story
Move over glory to sons of old fighters past.
Young christians see it from the beginning
Old people feel it, that's what they're saying.
Move over glory to sons of old fighters past.


They move fast, they tell me,
But I just can't believe they really mean to.
There's someone, to tell you
A course towards a universal season.


Getting over overhanging trees
Let them rape the forest
They might stand and leave them
Clearly to be home
Getting over wars we do not mean
We charm the movement suffers
Call out all our memories
Clearly to be home


We've moved fast
We need love
A part we offer is our only freedom


What happened to this song we once knew so well
Signed promise for moments caught within the spell
We must have waited all our lives for this
Moment moment


Past present movers moments we'll process the future, but only through him we know, send flowered rainbows
Apiece apart chased flowers of the dark and lights of songs to follow and show all we feel for and know of
Cast round
You seekers of the truth accepting that reason will relive and breath and hope and chase and love
For you and you and you. 


*The Remembering: High the Memory*
Anderson/Howe/Squire/Wakeman/White 

Suritis:_ The Remembering. All our thoughts, impressions, knowledge, fears, have been developing for millions of years. What we can relate to is our own past, our own life, our own history. Here, it is especially Rick's keyboards which bring alive the ebb and flow and depth of our mind's eye; the topographic ocean. Hopefully we should appreciate that given points in time are not so significant as the nature of what is impressed on the mind, and how it is retained and used. _

As the silence of seasons on we relive abridge sails afloat
As to call light the soul shall sing of the velvet sailors course on
Of the velvet sailors course on
Shine or moons send me memories trail over days of forgotten tales
Course the compass to offer into a time that we've all seen on
Into a time that we've all seen on 

High the memory carry on
While the moments start to linger
Sail away among your dreams
The strength regains us in between our time
The strength regains us in between our time
As we shall speak to differ also the ends meet the river's son
So the ends meet the river's son 

Ours the story shall we carry on
And search the forest of the sun
We dream as we dream! Dream as one
And I do think very well
That the song might take you silently
They move fast
They tell me
There's someone rainbow
Alternate tune 

In the days of summers so long
We danced as evenings sang their song
We wander out the days so long
And I do feel very well
That the evenings take you
Silently. They move round
Sunlight, seeing ground
Whispers of clay
Alternate ways 

Softer messages bringing light to a truth long forgotten on
As we shall speak to differ also the ends meet the river's son
So the ends meet the river's son 

I reach over and the fruit of life stands still
Stand awhile we search our past we start anew
The music sings of love you knew
We walk around the story
Out in the city running free
Sands of companions sides that be
The strength of the meeting lies with you
Wait all the more regard your past
School gates remind us of our class
Chase all confusion away with us 

Stand on hills of long forgotten yesterdays
Pass amongst your memories told returning ways
As certain as we walk today
We walk around the story
Out in the city running free
Days pass as seconds turn they key
The strength of the moment lies with you 

Don the cap and close your eyes imagine all the glorious challenge
Iron metal cast to others
Distant drums 

Force the bit between the mouth of freedom didn't we learn to fly
Remember to sail the skies
Distant suns
Will we reach
Winds allow
Other skylines
Other skylines to hold you 

Relayer
All the dying cried before you
Relayer
We've rejoiced in all their meaining
Relayer
We advance we retrace our stories 

Like a dreamer all our lives are only lost begotten changes
We relive in seagull's pages
Outwards ways. 

Things are all in colours and the size of others shall send you forward
Arranged to sail you toward
A peace of mind
Will we reach
Winds allow
Other skylines
Other skylines to hold you 

Relayer
All the passion spent on one cross
Relayer
Sail the futile wars they suffer
Relayer
We advance we retrace our story, fail safe now 

Stand on hills of long forgotten yesterdays
Pass amongst your memories told returning ways
As certain as we walk today
Press over moments leaving you
Out in the city running free
Days pass as seconds turn the key
The strength of the moment lies with you
Out tender outward lights of you
Shine over mountains make the view
The strength of you seeing lies with you 

Ours entrance we surely carry on
And change the passing of the sun
We don't even need to try we are one 

And I do think very well
As the truth unfolds you
Silently
They move time
Rainbows
Sunlight
Alternate tune
Alternate tune 

Rainbows
Soft light
Alternate view
Sunlight
Tell me
Someone
Alternate view
Alternate view, surely, surely 


*The Ancient: Giants Under the Sun*
Anderson/Howe/Squire/Wakeman/White  

Puranas:_ The Ancient probes still further into the past beyond the point of remembering. Here Steve's guitar is pivotal in sharpening reflection on the beauties and treasures of lost civilisations, Indian, Chinese, Central American, Atlantean. These and other people left an immense treasure of knowledge._

As one with the knowledge and magic of the source
Atuned to the majesty of music
They marched as one with earth 

Sol, Dhoop
Sun
Ilios
Naytheet
Ah Kin
Saule
Tonatiuh
Qurax
Gunes, Grian
Surje
Ir
Samse 

So the flowering creativity of life wove its web face to face with the shallow
And their gods sought out and conquered
Ah Kin 

Do the leaves of green stay greener through the autumn
Does the colour of the sun turn crimson white
Does a shadow come between us in the winter
Is the movement really light 

And I heard a million voices singing
Acting to the story that they had heard about
Does one child know the secret and can say it
Or does it all come out along without you
Along without you
Along without you 

Where does reaon stop and killing just take over
Does a lamb cry out before we shoot it dead
Are there many more in comfort understanding
Is the movement in the head 

And I heard a million voices singing
Acting to the story that they had heard about
Does one child know the secret and can say it
Or does it all come out along without you
Along without you
Along without you 


*Ritual: Nous Sommes Du Soleil*
Anderson/Howe/Squire/Wakeman/White 

Tantras:_The ritual seven notes of freedom to learn and to know the ritual of life. Life is a fight between sources of evil and pure love. Alan and Chris present and relay the struggle out of which comes a positive source. Nous sommes du soleil. We are of the sun. We can see. _

Nous sommes du soleil. We love when we play.
Nous sommes du soleil. We love when we play.
Open doors we find our way
We look we see we smile
Surely daybreaks cross our path
And stay maybe a while 

Let them run, let them chase
Let them hid between
Constant doors will open eyes
As life seems like
Life seems like a
Fight, fight, fight 

Maybe I'll just sing awhile
And then give you a call
Maybe I'll just say hello
And say maybe that's all
Hurry home as love is true
Will help us through the night 

Till we're coming home again
Our life seems like
Life seems like a
Fight, fight, fight 

Catch as we look and use the passions that flow
As we try we continue
We receive all we venture to give 

Maybe we'll just stand awhile
And surely we can call
Dreams are said to blossom courage
Constant to the soul 

Change we must as surely time does
Changes call the course
Held inside we enter daybreaks
Asking for asking for
The source
The source
The source
Sent as we sing our music's total retain 

As we try and consider
We receive all we venture to give
All we say is our
Soul constant sight listener
We won't tender our song clearer
Till we sail
Then I will be there
And I will be there
As clearer companions
Shall call to be near you
They move around tell me that
Move around surely sing
As they don't seem to matter at all
At all at all ... 

Hold me my love, hold me today, call me round
Travel we say, wander we choose, love tune
Lay upon me, hold me around lasting hours
We love when we play 

We hear a sound and alter our returning
We drift the shadows and course our way on home
Flying home
Going home 

Look me my love sentences move dancing away
We join we receive
As our song memories long hope in a way
Nous sommes du soleil
Hold me around lasting ours
We love when we play
Nous sommes du soleil
Nous sommes du soleil
Nous sommes du soleil


From here


----------



## cherub

Artist: Sheryl Crow 

Title: The First Cut Is The Deepest 



I would have given you all of my heart
but there's someone who's torn it apart
and he's taking almost all that I've got
but if you want, I'll try to love again
baby I'll try to love again but I know

The first cut is the deepest, baby I know
The first cut is the deepest
'cause when it comes to being lucky she's cursed
when it comes to lovin' me she's worst
but when it comes to being loved she's first
that's how I know

The first cut is the deepest, baby I know
The first cut is the deepest

I still want you by my side

just to help me dry the tears that I've cried
cause I'm sure gonna give you a try
and if you want, I'll try to love again
but baby, I'll try to love again, but I know

The first cut is the deepest, baby I know
The first cut is the deepest

'Cause when it comes to being lucky she's cursed
when it comes to lovin' me she's worst
but when it comes to being loved she's first
that's how I know

The first cut is the deepest, baby I know
The first cut is the deepest


----------



## neverwas

* The Cure - To Wish Impossible Things *

remember how it used to be
when the sun would fill the sky
remember how we used to feel
those days would never end
those days would never end

remember how it used to be
when the stars would fill the sky
remember how we used to dream
those nights would never end
those nights would never end

it was the sweetness of your skin
it was the hope of all we might have been
that filled me with the hope to wish
impossible things
to wish impossible things

*but now the sun shines cold
and all the sky is grey
the stars are dimmed by clouds and tears
and all i wish
is gone away*
all i wish
is gone away

all i wish
is gone away


----------



## cherub

Artist: Air Supply 
Album: Now And Forever 
Title: All Out Of Love 


I'm lying alone with my head on the phone
Thinking of you till it hurts
I know you hurt too but what else can we do
Tormented and torn apart

I wish i could carry your smile in my heart
For times when my life seems so low
It would make me believe what tomorrow could bring
When today doesn't really know, doesn't really know



I'm all out of love, i'm so lost without you
I know you were right, believing for so long
I'm all out of love, what am i without you
I can't be too late to say i was so wrong

I want you to come back and carry me home
Away from these long, lonely nights
I'm reaching for you, are you feeling it too?
Does the feeling seem oh, so right?


And what would you say if i called on you now
And said that i can't hold on?
There's no easy way, it gets harder each day
Please love me or i'll be gone, i'll be gone



Ooh, what are you thinking of
What are you thinking of
What are you thinking of
What are you thinking of


----------



## neverwas

*Tool - Lateralus *

black then white are all i see in my infancy
red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me
lets me see
as below, so above and beyond, i imagine
drawn beyond the lines of reason
push the envelope
watch it bend

over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind
withering my intuition, missing opportunities
and i must feed my will to feel my moment drawing way outside the lines

black then white are all i see in my infancy
red and yellow then came to be, reaching out to me
lets me see
there is so much more and beckons me to look thru to these infinite possibilities
as below, so above and beyond, i imagine
drawn outside the lines of reason
push the envelope
watch it bend

over thinking, over analyzing separates the body from the mind
withering my intuition leaving opportunities behind

feed my will to feel this moment, urging me to cross the line
reaching out to embrace the random
reaching out to embrace whatever may come

i embrace my desire to feel the rhythm, to feel connected
enough to step aside and weep like a widow
to feel inspired
to fathom the power
to witness the beauty
to bathe in the fountain
to swing on the spiral
to swing on a spiral
to...
swing on a spiral of our divinity and still be a human

with my feet upon the ground i move myself between the sounds and open wide to suck it in
i feel it move across my skin
i'm reaching up and reaching out
i'm reaching for the random or what ever will bewilder me
whatever will be willed on me
and following our will and wind we may just go where no one's been
we'll ride the spiral to the end and may just go where no one's been
spiral out...  keep going
spiral out...  keep going
spiral out...  keep going

*Tool - Parabol *

so familiar and overwhelmingly warm
this one, this form i hold now

embracing you, this reality here
This one, this form i hold now
so wide eyed and hopeful
wide eyed and hopefully wild

we barely remember what came before this precious moment
choosing to be here right now
hold on, stay inside this body holding me
reminding me that i am not alone in
this body makes me feel eternal
all this pain is an illusion


----------



## brothermarcus

*tears for fears - seeds of love*

High time we made a stand and shook up the views of the common man
And the lovetrain rides from coast to coast
D.j.’s the man we love the most
Could you be, could you be squeaky clean
And smash any hope of democracry ? 
As the headline says you’re free to choose
There’s egg on your face and mud on your shoes
One of these days they’re gonna call it the blues

And anything is possible when you’re sowing the seeds of love
Anything is possible - sowing the seeds of love

I spy tears in thier eyes
They look to the skies for some kind of divine intervention
Food goes to waste !
So nice to eat, so nice to taste
Politician grannie with your high ideals
Have you no idea how the majority feels ? 
So without love and a promise land
We’re fools to the rules of a goverment plan
Kick out the style ! bring back the jam !

Anything...
Sowing the seeds
The birds and the bees
My girlfriend and me in love

Feel the pain
Talk about it
If you’re a worried man - then shout about it
Open hearts - feel about it
Open minds - think about it
Everyone - read about it
Everyone - scream about it !
Everyone
Everyone - read about it, read about it
Read it in the books in the crannies and the nooks there are books to read
Chorus !

(mr. england sowing the seeds of love)

Time to eat all your words
Swallow your pride
Open your eyes

High time we made a stand and shook up the views of the common man
And the lovetrain rides from coast to coast
Every minute of every hour - I love a sunflower 
And I believe in lovepower, love power, lovepower !!!

Sowing the seeds
An end to need
And the politics of greed
With love


----------



## Furnace

^
great fucking tune


----------



## cherub

Dedicated to my dream.  

Artist: Cher 
Album: Heart of Stone 
Title: Just Like Jesse James 


You're struttin' into town like your slingin' a gun
Just a small town dude with a big city attitude
Honey are ya lookin' for some trouble tonight
Well alright
You think you're so bad, drive the women folk wild
Shoot 'em all dowm with the flash of your pearly smile
Honey but you met your match tonight
Oh that's right
You think you'll knock me off my feet
Till I'm flat on the floor
Till my heart is crying indian and I'm beggin' for more
So come on baby, come on baby
Come on baby show me what that loaded gun is for

CHORUS
If you can give it, I can take it
Cause if this heart is gonna break
It's gonna take a lot to break it
I know tonight
*Somebody's gonna win the fight
So if you're so tough
Come on and prove it
Your heart is down for the count
And you know you're gonna lose it
Tonight you're gonna go down in flames

Just like Jesse James*

You're an outlaw lover and I'm after your hide
Well you ain't so strong
Won't be long till your hands are tied
Tonight I'm gonna take you in dead or alive
That's right
You break the laws of love in the name of desire
Take ten steps back, cause I'm ready baby aim and fire
baby there's no way you're gonna run tonight
Ooh that's right
Well you've had your way with love
But it's the end of the day
Now a team of wild horses couldn't drag your heart away
So Come on baby, come on baby
Come on baby you know there ain't nothing left to say


You think you'll knock me off my feet
Till I'm flat on the floor
Till my heart is crying indian and I'm beggin for more
So come on baby, come on baby
Come on baby, Come on

*Im gonna shoot ya down Jesse James*


----------



## Fish721

*Glow - Alien Ant Farm*

I never thought that you'd find out I did it.
I was so scared that you'd leave, so I hid it.
I know we said that we'd always be honest.
So now I went out and messed up our nest.
It finally seems like we turned into strangers.
It's gotten so bad there's just no more anger.
So now it seems like we can't get no further.
I can't Believe I'll be bright for another.

I'll be the switch she turns on. 
She'll be mine too, I'll get off.
I'll be the fuse that she blows, and
Even with the lights out we'll glow.

So where's the sun, it's shown no love on your face. 
Under the moon and with a girl that's in your place.
And even Edison has no idea of all the blackouts
I've cause you and me - ah!

I'll be the switch she turns on. 
She'll be mine too, I'll Get off.
I'll be the fuse that she blows, 
And even with the lights out we'll glow.
I'll be the fuse...


----------



## MoeBro

\m/ 

ghoul rock, where have you been?

*Rob Zombie - Dragula*

Dead I am the one, Exterminating son
Slipping through the trees, strangling the breeze
Dead I am the sky, watching angels cry
As they slowly turn, conquering the worm
Dig through the ditches
Burn through the witches
I slam in the back of my
Dragula

Dead I am the pool, spreading from the fool
Weak and want you need, nowhere as you bleed
Dead I am the rat, feast upon the cat
Tender is the fur, dying as you purr

Dig through the ditches
Burn through the witches
I slam in the Back of my
Dragula

Do it baby, Do it baby
Do it baby, Do it baby
Burn like an animal

Dead I am the life, dig into the skin
Knuckle crack the bone, 21 to win
Dead I am the dog, hound of hell you cry
Devil on your back, I can never die


Do it baby, Do it baby
Do it baby, Do it baby
Burn like an animal
Dig through the ditches 
Burn through the witches
I slam in the Back of my
Dragula


>:]


----------



## brothermarcus

*modest mouse - polar opposites*

Polar opposites don't push away
It's the same on the weekends as the rest of the days
And I know I should go but I'll probably stay
And that's all you can do about some things
I'm trying to drink away the part of the day
That I cannot sleep away
Two one eyed dogs, they're looking at stereos
Hi-fi Gods try so hard to make their cars low to the ground
These vibrations oil its teeth
Primer gray is the color when you're done dying
I'm trying to drink away the part of the day
That I cannot sleep away


----------



## Fish721

*In This Diary - The Ataris*

Here in this diary,
I write you visions of my summer.
It was the best I ever had.
There were choruses and sing-alongs,
*And that unspoken feeling of knowing * 
*Right now is all that matters* 
*All the nights we stayed up talking*
and listening to 80's songs;
quoting lines from all those movies that we love.
It still brings a smile to my face.
I guess when it comes down to it...

Being grown up isn't half as fun as growing up:
These are the best days of our lives.
*The only thing that matters* 
*is just following your heart* 
*and eventually you'll finally get it right.* 

Breaking into hotel swimming pools,
and wreaking havoc on our world.
Hanging out at truck stops just to pass the time.
The black top's singing me to sleep.
Lighting fireworks in parking lots,
illuminate the blackest nights.
Cherry cokes under this moonlight summer sky.
2015 Riverside, it's time to say, "goodbye."
Get on the bus, it's time to go.

Being grown up isn't half as fun as growing up:
These are the best days of our lives.
*The only thing that matters* 
*is just following your heart* 
*and eventually you'll finally get it right.*


- For someone who's making me realise that right now IS all that matters


----------



## PoetessAurora

"superhero"- ani difranco
sleep walking through the all-nite drug store
baptized in fluorescent light
i found religion in the greeting card aisle
now i know hallmark was right
and every pop song on the radio
is suddenly speaking to me
art may imitate life
but life imitates t.v.
'cuz you've been gone exactly two weeks
two weeks and three days
and let's just say that things look different now 
different in so many ways

i used to be a superhero
no one could touch me
not even myself
you are like a phone booth
that i somehow stumbled into
and now look at me
i am just like everbody else

if i was dressed in my best defenses 
would you agree to meet me for coffee
if i did my tricks with smoke and mirrors
would you still know which one was me
if i was naked and screaming 
on your front lawn
would you turn on the light and come down
screaming, there's the asshole 
who did this to me
stripped me of my power
stripped me down

i used to be a superhero
no one could hurt me 
not even myself
you are like a phone booth
that i somehow stubmled into
and now look at me
i am just like everybody else

yeah you've been gone exactly two weeks
two weeks and three days
and now i'm a different person
different in so many ways
tell me what did you like about me
and don't say my strength and daring
'cuz now i think i'm at your mercy
and it's my first time for this kind of thing

i used to be a superhero
i would swoop down and save me
from myself
but you are like a phone booth
that i somehow stumbled into
and now look at me
i am just like everybody else


"two little girls"-ani difranco

you were fresh off the boat from virginia
i had a year in new york city under my belt
we met in a dream
we were both 19
i remember where we were standing
i remember how it felt
2 little girls growing out of their training bras
this little girl breaks furniture, this little girl breaks laws
2 girls together
just a little less alone
this little girl cries wee wee
all the way home

you were always half crazy, now look at you baby
you make about as much sense as a nursery rhyme
love is a piano dropped out a four story window
and you were in the wrong place at the wrong time

i don't like your girlfriend, i blame her
never seen one of your lovers do you so much harm
i loved you first and you know i would prefer 
if she didn't empty her syringes into your arm

here comes little naked me padding up to the bathroom door
to find little naked you slumped on the bathroom floor
so i guess i'll just stand here with my back against the wall
while you distill your whole life down to a 911 call (chorus)

so now you bring me your bruises
so i can oh and ah at the display
maybe i'm supposed to make one of my famous jokes that makes everything ok
maybe i'm supposed to be the handsome prince who rides up and unties your hands
or maybe i'm supposed to be the furrow-browed friend who thinks she understands

here comes little naked me


----------



## Furnace

*Underworld - Dirty Epic*

sweet in winter sweet in rain. shake well before use she said.
you never touch me anymore this way.
connector in. receiver out. you let me in through the back door.

ride the sainted rhythms on the midnight train to romford.
ride the sainted rhythms.
sweet in winter sweet in rain. shake well before use she said.
you never touch me anymore this way. oh no.
connector connector connector connector.
you're a connector connector connector connector.

i'm so dirty. and the light blinds my eyes.
you're oh so dirty. and the light it blinds my eyes.
here comes christ on crutches.

call me wet trampoline she said today. well i was too busy with my hand.
shake well before use she said but you never touch me anymore.
i was busy listening for phone sex
coming through the back door. in skin-tight trunks. and we all went mental...
and danced.

i get my kicks on channel six. i get my kicks on channel six...
to the off-peak...electricity.
and the light blinds my eyes. and i feel dirty.
and the light blinds my eyes. and i feel...so...shaken in my faith.
here comes christ on crutches.
and here comes another god. here comes another god like a buffalo thunder
with a...smell of sugar...and a velvet tongue...and designer voodoo.
and i got phone sex to see me through the emptiness in my 501s.
freeze-dried with a new religion. and my teeth stuffed back in my head.

i get my kicks on channel six. the light it burns my eyes.
and i feel so dirty. here comes christ on crutches.
i will not be confused. will not be confused. they left me confused.
i will not be confused...with another man.
this pressure of opinions.
lighten up. listen to your eyes, you said. but all i could see was doris day
in a big screen satellite. disappearing down the tube hole on farringdon street
with whiplash willy the motor psycho.
and the light it burns my eyes. and the light it burns my eyes.
i get my kicks on channel six...


----------



## harraser

*Burn - The Cure*

don't look, don't look 
the shadows breathe 
whispering me away from you 
don't wake at night to watch her sleep 
you know that you will always see 
this trembling, adored, toussled bird-mad girl 

every night i burn 
every night i call your name 
every night i burn 
every night i fall again 

don't talk of love 'cause shadows blur 
murmuring me away from you 
don't talk of worlds that never were 
the end is always ever true 
there's nothing you can ever say 
nothing you can ever do 

still every night i burn 
every night i scream your name 
every night i burn 
every night the dream's the same 
every night i burn 
waiting for my only friend 
every night i burn 
waiting for the world to end 

just paint your face and shadow smile 
slipping me away from you 
oh it doesn't matter how you hide 
find you if we're wanting to 
so slide back down and close your eyes 
sleep awhile - you must be tired 

when every night i burn 
every night i call your name 
every night i burn 
every night i fall again 

every night i burn 
scream the animal screams 
every night i burn 
dream the crow black dream 

dream the crow black dream 

Still every night I burn, every night I scream your name.
Every night I burn, Every night the dream's the same.

Every night I burn, screaming the animal scream
Every night I burn, dreaming the crow-black dream. yeah, yeah
Dreaming the crow-black dream...


----------



## neverwas

* modest mouse - bankrupt on selling *

well all the apostles-they're sitting in swings
saying "i'd sell off my savior for a set of new rings
and some sandles with the style of straps that cling best to the era"
so all of the businessers in their unlimited
hell where they buy and they sell and they sell all their
trash to each other but they're sick of it all
and they're bankrupt on selling
and all of the angels
they'd sell off yer soul for a set of new wings and anything gold
they remember
the people they loved their old friends
and i've seen through'em all seen through'em all and seen through most everything
all the people you knew were the actors
all the people you knew were the actors
well, i'll go to college and i'll learn some big words
and i'll talk real loud
goddamn right i'll be heard
you'll remember all the guys that said all those big words he must've
learned in college
and it took a long time
i came clean with myself
i come clean out of love with my lover
i still love her
loved her more when she used to be sober and i was kinder


----------



## Fish721

I LOVE BURN!!! That is my favorite song ever!!


----------



## bisKi

Found my old cds, and this gem I haven't heard for almost 2 years. Skunk Anansie's good for when you're feeling both angry and amused. But Therapy? takes the prize :D

Therapy? - Nowhere

Heaven kicked you out
You wouldn't wear a tie
Staring at some pictures by yourself
At something that you want to have but will never get
Going nowhere
Going nowhere
Going nowhere
Going nowhere

You get drunk every night
You can't get drunk on life
Shouting at the world you'll never change
But it's what's inside you've got to rearrange
Going nowhere
Going nowhere
Going nowhere
Going nowhere

Heaven kicked you out
Heaven kicked you out

Breaking up for what you never have
Loosing everything all things you ever had
Going nowhere
Going nowhere
Going nowhere
Going nowhere
Going nowhere
Going nowhere
Going nowhere
Going nowhere


----------



## .dR spgeddi

Sometimes, in our lives 
We all have pain, we all have sorrow 
But, if we are wise 
We know that there's always tomorrow 

Lean on me, when you're not strong 
And I'll be your friend, I'll help you carry on 
For, it won't be long 
Til I'm gonna need somebody to lean on 

Please swallow your pride 
If I have things you need to borrow 
For no one can fill 
Those of your needs that you won't let show 

You just call on me brother when you need a hand 
We all need somebody to lean on 
I just might have a problem that you'll understand 
We all need somebody to lean on 

Lean on me, when you're not strong 
And I'll be your friend, I'll help you carry on 
For, it won't be long 
Til I'm gonna need somebody to lean on 

You just call on me brother when you need a hand 
We all need somebody to lean on 
I just might have a problem that you'll understand 
We all need somebody to lean on


----------



## MoeBro

*New Order - Slow Jam*

As I look at the morning sky
Today the wind is blowing hard
See that bird is floating high
Pretty soon it will be tired
I spent a day all by myself
A rich man without his wealth
Sometimes I get it wrong
But I'm not the only one

The afternoon was very clear
The sun was beating down on me
I got thirsty for a beer
That I had to go to sea
The sea was very rough
It made me feel sick
But I like that kind of stuff
It beats arithmetic

I don't want the world to change
I like the way it is
Just give me one more wish
I can't get enough of this
When it gets to be alive
And not just still survive
To hit and not to miss
I can't get enough of this

The early evening mists
Look beautiful to me
Was sweeter than a kiss
I wish you all could see
I'm a long long way from home
But this photograph of you
Even though it's monochrome
Tells me what I should do
So I got up on my feet
I knew it would be alright
For my clothes were looking beat
In the middle of the night

I don't want the world to change
I like the way it is
Just give me one more wish
I can't get enough of this
When it gets to be alive
And not just still survive
To hit and not to miss
I can't get enough of this

I don't want the world to change
I like the way it is
Just give me one more wish
I can't get enough of this
When it gets to be alive
And not just still survive
To hit and not to miss
I can't get enough of this

I can't get enough of this

Right outta that Ford ad
kudos to me for finally managing to find it


----------



## brothermarcus

*god lives underwater - from your mouth*

Sometimes... Life's not fair...
I correct myself,
I mean all the time.
I feel like complaining
But it only bothers you.
The things I do...
I make your blood run cold.
There's a lot of things 
That no one likes but...
I want some answers now,
Must be all confused somehow...
Did you say, what I heard about?
I've heard a million things
Gossips being said to me
Don't wanna believe it
Until I hear it 
From your mouth.

Tell me why,
Are you friend to my face?
What I mean, is barely nice...
When I'm not aound, hear you like to put me down.
Embarrassment, is what I get.

There's a lot of things,
That no one likes but... 
I want some answers now,
Must be all confused some how...
Did you say... what I heard about?
I've heard a million things
Gossips being said to me
Don't wanna believe it
Until I hear it... 
From your mouth.


----------



## Squabby

*Round Here- Counting Crows*

*Round Here- Counting Crows* 

Step out the front door like a ghost into a fog
Where no one notices the contrast of white on white.
And in between the moon and you
The angels get a better view of the crumbling difference between wrong and right.
I walk in the air, between the rains
Through myself and back again
Where, I don't know.
Maria says she's dyin', through the door I hear her cryin'
Why, I don't know.

Round here we always stand up straight.
Round here something radiates.

Maria came from Nashville with a suitcase in her hand
She said she'd like to meet a boy who looks like Elvis
And she walks along the edge of where the ocean meets the land
Just like she's walkin' on a wire in a circus
And she parks her car outside of my house, and takes her clothes off.
She says she's close to understanding Jesus
And she knows she's more than just a little misunderstood
She has trouble acting normal when she's nervous

Round here we're carving out our names
Round here we all look the same
Round here we talk just like lions
But we sacrifice like lambs
Round here.. she's slipping through my hands

Rock on
Sleeping children better run like the wind
Out of the lightening dream
Mama's little baby better get herself in out of the lightening

She says, "It's only in my head."
She says, "Shh, I know, it's only in my head."
But the girl on the car in the parking lot
Says, "Man, you should try to take a shot.
Can't you see my walls are crumbling?"
And she looks up at the building
Says she's thinking of jumping
Says she's tired of life- she must be tired of somethin'

Round here she's always on my mind
Round here, hey man, got lots of time
Round here we're never sent to bed early
And nobody makes us wait.
Round here we stay up very, very, very, very late
I can't see nothin', nothin' around here
Will you catch me if I'm fallin?
Will you catch me if I'm fallin?
Will you catch me, 'cause I'm fallin down unglued
I said I'm under the gun round here
Aw, man, I said I"m under the gun round here
And I can't see nothing.  Nothing.
Round here..

*Have You Seen Me Lately- Counting Crows* 

Get away from me.
Get away from me, this isn't gonna be easy,
But I don't need you, believe me.
Yeah, you got a piece of me
But it's just a little piece of me
I don't need anyone these days
I feel like I'm fading away
Sometimes when I hear myself on the radio
Have you seen me lately?
Have you seen me lately?
Have you seen me lately?

I was out on the radio starting to change,
Somewhere out in America it's raining.
Could you tell me one thing you remember about me?
Remember about me

I remember me
All the little things that make up a memory
She said she loved to watch me sleep
Like she said, it's the breathing 
It's the breathing in and out and in
And have you seen me lately?
Have you seen me lately?
Have you seen me lately?

I was out on the radio starting to change
Somewhere out in America it's raining
Could you tell me one thing you remember about me
Remember about me?

Well I thought someone would notice
I thought somebody would say something if I was missin'
Well can't you see me?
Come on, color me in, come on, color me in
Come on, come on, come on
Give me a blue rain
Give me a black sky
Give me your green eyes
Just give me your white skin,
Give me your white skin
Give me your white.. skin.

Oh, I was out on the radio starting to change
Somewhere out in America it's rainin'
Could you tell me one thing you remember about me?
Just one thing you remember about me..
Just one thing you remember about me.
Oh, one thing you remember about me
Remember about me


----------



## femmme fatal

Erin Smith Band - Fuel

My time is a line
Ebbs and flows and soon becomes
Lines on my face
Grooves grow deeper each time that I
Pace yourself dear
Push too hard days fleet and disappear
(Peer) In my soul
When did I, when did I
Lose freedom to control 

I could spend every night boppin' downtown downtown
Hopin' that you'll see me out slinkin' around around
Maybe then you will see that I am down am down
But I did dig down deeper than you ever did done do 

I am too big
To fit your shoes
Built up so high
Gon' hurt to lose
But if I do
It's only fuel 

My fire, it is no pyre
It may block your path but if you
Deek down, face to the ground
You will slip between the two with
Easy as the seed becomes a weed
Built up for show, meet the mask we all know
This is how the artists grow
See the skin, yeah I'm in
I'll reap it up I know 

I could spend every night climbin' a tree a tree
Hopin' that I will be able to breathe to breathe
Feel the earth, steada' pavement 'neath my feet my feet
And I would dig down deeper than you ever did done do 

I am too big
To fit your shoes
Built up so high
Gon' hurt to lose
But if I do
It's only fuel 


Listen here: http://www.erinsmithband.com under 'music'

aj the femme


----------



## neverwas

*crowded house - fall at your feet *

I'm really close tonight
And I feel like I'm moving inside her
Laying in the dark
And I think that I'm beginning to know her
Let it go
I'll be there when you call

And whenever I fall at your feet
You let your tears rain down on me
Whenever I touch your slow turning pain

You're hiding from me now
There's something in the way that you're talking
The words don't sound right
But I hear them all moving inside you, go
I'll be waiting when you call

Hey and whenever I fall at your feet
you let your tears rain down on me
Whenever I touch your slow turning pain

The finger of blame has turned upon itself
And I'm more than willing to offer myself
Do you want my presence or need my help
Who knows where that might lead
I fall

Whenever I fall at your feet
you let your tears rain down on me
Whenever I fall, Whenever I fall

*ugly casanova - spilled milk factory *

tease your neck, kiss your spitless mouth
if you have another taste.
carry my body, drive my rider home
if you take another bad bet.
mumbled had a rumble and i stumbled down the stairs
smellin just like lumber but my baby don't care
we went uptown, downtown, everywhere between
there was so much spilled milk we could've had a factory.
silver poor house, plastic lungs, my bones,
if you take another look.
gills of wine, slow on five,
i know when you're railing on another, baby.
sweet basted teenagers lookin all around.
i see your babies crawlin all over the ground
they go 'goo-goo, gaa-gaa', what the hell's that mean.
not even i know where i am, so don't go look for me.
things go dark, light, dark, light, day after day.
the flies weren't invited but they wouldn't go away.
the blanks were filled out filled in but never complete
there were so many dreams that there was no time to sleep.
not a point to make, dodged a bullet, dredged the lake,
i had one bite of wedding cake and i about threw up.
i see bridesmaids, bridesmaids hunting for a man
one more drink and i think i'll marry him.


----------



## Yesterday

*Matt Nathanson*
_Suspended_



when you lead me
and fit around my tounge
it's so easy, to forget that i'm lost
*spent all of my life
waiting for something
to lift me, to numb me, to define it all*

sunshine, i'm beginning to like this

cause all i want to be is the minute that you hold me in
when you pretend that
i'm all that you waited for
time slips to nothing and i'm better than i've ever been
i'm suspended

with your breathing
filling up my lungs
i can almost believe that i'm almost enough
spent all of my life emptied of anthems
bracing for something that never did come

sunshine, i'm beginning to like this
sunshine, i'm beginning to like it

cause all i want to be is the minute that you hold me in
when you pretend that i'm all that you waited for
time slips to nothing and i'm better than i've ever been
i'm suspended

it's not enough to stay surrounded
it's not enough to stay awake, torn, and braced, cornered
and not feel alive


----------



## neverwas

^^^^ i love that song :D *sighs*


----------



## brothermarcus

*weezer - in the garage*

I've got the dungeon Master's Guide 
I've got a 12-sided die 
I've got Kitty Pryde 
and Nightcrawler too 
Waiting there for me 
yes I do, I do 

I've got posters on the wall 
My favorite rock group KISS 
I've got Ace Frehley 
I've got Peter Criss 
Waiting there for me 
yes I do, I do 

In the garage 
I feel safe 
No one cares about my ways 
In the garage 
Where I belong 
No one hears me sing this song 
In the garage 

I've got an electric guitar 
I play my stupid songs 
I write these stupid words 
and I love every one 
Waiting there for me 
Yes I do, I do

In the garage 
I feel safe 
No one cares about my ways 
In the garage 
Where I belong 
No one hears me sing this song 
In the garage 

~this song always was, always will be definitive of marcus~


----------



## Furnace

*Marvin Gaye - I want you*

 want you, the right way
I want you, but i want you to want me too
Want you to want me baby
Just like i want you
I'll give you all the love
I want in return
But half the love is all i feel
Sweet darling
It's too bad it's too sad
You don't want me no more
But i'm gonna change your mind
Someway, somehow
I want you, the right way
I want you, but i want you to want me too
Want you to want me baby
Just like i want you
One way love is just a fantasy
To share is precious
right there
Don't play with somethin
You should cherish for life, oh baby
Don't you wanna care
Ain't it lonely out there
I want you, the right way
I want you, but i want you to want me too
Want you to want me baby
Just like i want you
I want you, the right way
I want you, but i want you to want me too
Want you to want me baby
Just like i want you
I want you, the right way
Want me, baby
Don't play with something
You should cherish for life


----------



## haste

*N.I.B - Black Sabbath* 

Oh yeah!
Some people say my love cannot be true
Please believe me, my love, and I'll show you
I will give you those things you thought unreal
The sun, the moon, the stars all bear my seal
Oh yeah!
Follow me now and you will not regret
Leaving the life you led before we met
You are the first to have this love of mine
Forever with me 'till the end of time
Your love for me has just got to be real
Before you know the way I'm going to feel
I'm going to feel
I'm going to feel
Oh yeah!
Now I have you with me, under my power
Our love grows stronger now with every hour
Look into my eyes, you will see who I am
My name is Lucifer, please take my hand
Oh yeah!
Follow me now and you will not regret
leaving the life you led before we met
You are the first to have this love of mine
Forever with me 'till the end of time
Your love for me has just got to be real
Before you know the way I'm going to feel
I'm going to feel
I'm going to feel
Oh yeah!
Now I have you with me, under my power
Our love grows stronger now with every hour
Look into my eyes, you will see who I am
My name is Lucifer, please take my hand


----------



## neverwas

* Accidentaly Kelly Street by Frente*

here's a door and
here's a window
here's the ceiling
here's the floor
the room is lit like
a black and white movie
the t.v.'s on, that's what it's for
and if you walk real slowly
you can feel the planet breathe
there's no need to feel so lowly
now that we've all learned to give

accidently kelly street
where friends and strangers
sometimes meet
accidently kelly street
i never thought life
could be so sweet

in the garden birds are singing
the sun is shining on the path
the wind is talking to the flowers
the dogs and cats all take a bath
*and if you stop that talking
you can hear the traffic sigh
throw away those keys
start walking, watch those
tiny things go by*

accidently kelly street
where friends and strangers
sometimes meet
accidently kelly street
i never thought life
could be so sweet

it's sunday everyday
and there's no need to rush around
inside of everybody there's sun
and laughter to be found
it seems that we're on holidays
and sleeping in is not a sin
all the housework's done by teatime
i'm feeling good about
the way i've been

*perhaps this optimism
will crash on down
like a house of cards
i know that my decision
to change my life was not that hard*

accidently kelly street
where friends and strangers
sometimes meet
accidently kelly street
i never thought life
could be so sweet

accidently kelly street
where friends and strangers
sometimes meet
accidently kelly street
i never thought life
could be so sweet

accidently...
accidently...
accidently kelly street
i never thought life
could be so sweet!


----------



## Raz

^^^^YAY!!  I love Frente so much....they are criminally underrated if you ask me...nice one, starfalls! :D

Now to the other extreme....I don't think I've posted this before, apologies if I have...but I think this is the saddest song I've ever heard.  It just makes my heart tear apart everytime I read the lyrics.

*Placebo - Peeping Tom*
I'm careful not to fall
I have to climb your wall
'Cause you're the one
Who makes me feel much taller than you are
I'm just a peeping tom
On my own for far too long
Problems with the booze
Nothing left to lose

I'm weightless... I'm bare
I'm faithless... I'm scared

The face that fills the hole
That stole my broken soul
The one that makes me seem to feel much taller than you are
I'm just a peeping tom
On my own for far too long
Troubles with the gear
Nothing left to fear

I'm weightless... I'm bare
I'm faithless... I'm scared
I'm weightless... I'm bare
I'm faithless... I'm scared

With every bet I lost
And every trick I tossed
You're still the one who makes me feel much taller than you are
I'm just a peeping tom
On my own for far too long
Problems with the booze
Nothing left to lose

I'm weightless... I'm bare
I'm faithless... I'm scared
I'm weightless... I'm bare
I'm faithless... I'm scared
I'm weightless... I'm bare
I'm faithless... I'm scared
I'm scared
I'm scared
I'm scared
I'm scared


----------



## Furnace

*Will Oldham - You will miss me when I burn*

When you have no one,
no one can hurt you
when you have no one,
no one can hurt you

In the corners there is light
that is good for you
and behind you, I have warned you,
there are awful things

Will you miss me
when I burn, and will you eye me
with a longing
it is longing that I feel
to be missed for, to be real

When you have no one,
no one can hurt you
when you have no one,
no one can hurt you

Will you miss me
when I burn,
and will you close
the others' eyes, it would be
such a favor 
if you would blind them

There is absence, there is lack
there are wolves here
abound
You will miss me
when I turn
around

When you have no one,
no one can hurt you
when you have no one,
no one can hurt you


----------



## cherub

At one time,,,, along time ago, i posted this for some friends
now i am posting it for me  

Artist: Jo Dee Messina 
Album: Greatest Hits 
Title: Bring On The Rain 


Another day has almost come and gone
Can’t imagine what else could wrong
Sometimes I’d like to hide away somewhere and lock the door
A single battle lost but not the war (‘cause)

Tomorrow’s another day
And I’m thirsty anyway
So bring on the rain

It’s almost like the hard times circle ‘round
A couple drops and they all start coming down


Yeah, I might feel defeated,
I might hang my head
I might be barely breathing - but I’m not dead

Tomorrow’s another day
And I’m thirsty anyway
So bring on the rain

I’m not gonna let it get me down
I’m not gonna cry
And I’m not gonna lose any sleep tonight


----------



## brothermarcus

*tool - forty six and two*

My shadow's... Shedding skin...
I've been picking
Scabs again.
I'm down
Digging through
My old muscles
for the clue. 

I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own confused
insecure delusions
For a piece to cross me over
Or a word to guide me in.
I wanna feel the changes coming down.
I wanna know what I've been hiding...

in My shadow.
Change is coming through my shadow.
My shadow's... shedding skin...
I've been picking
My scabs again. 

I've been crawling on my belly
Clearing out what could've been.
I've been wallowing in my own chaotic
insecure delusions.
I wanna feel the change consume me,
Feel the outside turning in.
I wanna feel the metamorphosis and
Cleansing I've endured in...

My shadow
Change is coming.
Now is my time.
Listen to my muscle memory.
Contemplate what I've been clinging to.
Forty-six and two ahead of me.

I choose to live and to
Grow, take and give and to
Move, learn and love and to
Cry, kill and die and to
Be paranoid and to
Lie, hate and fear and to
Do what it takes to move through.

I choose to live and to
Lie, kill and give and to
Die, learn and love and to
Do what it takes to step through.

See my shadow changing,
Stretching up and over me.
*Soften this old armor.
Hoping I can clear the way
By stepping through my shadow,
Coming out the other side.*
Step into the shadow.
Forty six and two are just ahead of me.


----------



## harraser

heard this on the radio. think i might go buy the album...

*Palmcorder Yajna - The Mountain Goats*

Holt Boulevard
Between Gary and White
Hooked up with some friends at the Travelodge
Set ourselves up for the night

Carpenter ants in the dresser
Flies in the screen
It will be too late by the time we learn
What these cryptic symbols mean

And I dreamt of a house
Haunted by all you tweakers with your hands out
And the headstones climbed up the hills
And the headstones climbed up the hills

Send somebody out for soda
Comb through the carpet for clues
Reflective tape on our sweatpants
Big holes in our shoes
Every couple minutes someone says he can't stand it any more
Laugh lines on our faces
Scale maps of the ocean floor

And I dreamt of a camera
Pointing out from inside the televsion
And the aperture yawning and blinking
And the headstones climbed up the hills

*If anybody comes to see me
Tell 'em they just missed me by a minute
If anybody comes in to our room while we're asleep
I hope they incinerate everybody in it*

And I dreamt of a factory
Where they manufactured what I needed
Using shiny new machines
And the headstones climbed up the hills


----------



## day_for_night

I'm so tired of being here, 
Suppressed by all my childish fears,
and if you have to leave,
I wish that you would just leave,
your presence still lingers here,
and it won't leave me alone,

These wounds won't seem to heal,
This pain is just too real,
There's just too much that time cannot erase,

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears,
When you'd scream I’d fight away all of your fears,
and I held your hand through all of these years,
But you still… have… all of me,

You used to captivate me,
by your resonating MIND,
now I’m bound by the life you left behind,
Your face it haunts, 
my once pleasant dreams,
your voice it chased away,
all the sanity in me,

These wounds won't seem to heal, 
this pain is just too real,
there's just too much that time cannot erase,

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears,
when you'd scream I’d fight away all of your fears,
and I held your hand through all of these years,
but you still… have… all of me

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone,
but though you're still with me,
I've been alone all along,

When you cried I’d wipe away all of your tears,
when you'd scream I’d fight away all of your fears,
and I held your hand through all of these years,
but you still… have… all of me oh..., me oh..., me oh...


----------



## Fish721

*Battle of who could care less - Ben Folds Five*

*Do you not hear me anymore* 
*I know its not your thing to care* 
*I know its cool to be so bored* 
*But it sucks me in when you're aloof* 
*It sucks me in, it sucks it works* 
*I guess it's cool to be alone* 

Will you never rest
Fighting the battle of who could care less
Every day you wake up late
Sometimes I wish I was that way

And you think Rockford Files is cool
But there are some things that you would change
If it were up to you
So think about your masterpiece
Watch the Rockford Files
Call to see if Paul can score some weed

*Will you never rest* 
*Fighting the battle of who could care less* 
*Unearned unhappiness* 
*That's okay, I guess ...* 

I've got this great idea
Why don't we pitch it to the Franklin Mint:
Fine pewter portraits of General Apathy and Major Boredom
Singing whatever and ever amen ...
...Oh well, maybe not - I'll try again
This should cheer you up for sure
See, I've got your old I.D.
And you're all dressed up like the Cure

Will you never rest
Fighting the battle of who could care less
Unearned unhappiness
You're my hero I confess


----------



## neverwas

*a perfect circle -  the noose*


So glad to see you well 
Overcome and completely silent now 
With heaven's help 
You cast your demons out 
And not to pull your halo down 
Around your neck and tug you off your cloud 
But I'm more than just little curious 
How you're planning to go about 
Making your amends to the dead 
To the dead 

Recall the deeds as if they're all 
someone else's 
Atrocious stories 
Now you stand reborn before us all 
So glad to see you well

And not to pull your halo down 
Around your neck and tug you to the ground 
But I'm more than just little curious 
How you're planning to go about 
Making your amends to the dead 
To the dead 

With your halo slipping down 
Your halo slipping 
Your halo slipping down 
Your halo slipping down 

Your halo slipping down
(I'm more than just little curious 
How you're planning to go about making your) 

Your halo slipping down 
Your halo slipping down to choke you now


----------



## haste

*Black Heaven - Macbeth* 

Behold us, my lord
we are dying
among the bleeding ruins
of our world,
our voice is suffocated by cry
and our souls
lie forsaken in their pain.
Mankind raises
their arms to you
and from their hands
their children's blood drips,
we are dragging ourselves
to our end why, my lord,
don't you come and save us? 
An ebony mantle
has darkened the sun
and the eternal night
will rule over the light.
Please, don't let me suffer here
in this cold cruel black heaven.
I've seen the oceans die
and I've heard the wind cry,
I'll wander in the shadow of death,
untill its hands close my tearful eyes.


----------



## brothermarcus

*dido - take my hand*

Touch my skin and tell me what your thinking,
take my hand and show me where we're going
Lie down next to me,
look into my eyes and tell me, 
oh tell me what you're seeing

So sit on top of the world and tell me how you're feeling, 
what you feel is what I feel for you
Take my hand and if I'm lying to you,
I'll always be alone, if I'm lying to you

See my eyes, they carry your reflection, 
watch my lips and hear the words I'm telling you
Give your trust to me and look into my heart and show me, 
show me what you're doing

So sit on top of the world and tell me how you're feeling, 
what you feel is what I feel for you
Take my hand and if I'm lying to you, 
I'll always be alone, if I'm lying to you

Take your time, and if I'm lying to you, 
I know you'll find that you believe me, you believe me, you believe me
Feel the sun on your face and tell me what you're thinking
Catch the snow on your tongue and show me how it tastes
Take your time
Take my hand and if I'm lying to you, I'll always be alone, 
if I'm lying to you
Take your time and if I'm lying to you, 
I know you'll find that you believe me, you believe me


----------



## Furnace

*The Jon Spencer Blues Explosion - Magical Colors*

Come on come on baby 
I got to get it
Oh up in your room 
Magical colors 
I won't be that way 
Come on baby 
Oh I can't understand it 
I just gotta get some of that thing 
Oh I gotta get into your business 
I gotta get it I gotta gotta keep on pushing 
Magical colors 
I talk about me and you 
Oh come on baby the way you shake that thing 
Shing a ling ling 
I know I wasted all of my time 
I know I just can't make it alone 
I gotta get into your business 
Come on baby 
Please 
Don't treat your dad this way 
It seems like this whole crazy world wanna keep two people like us apart, and I can't stand it 
D'you know it make me wanna cry 
D'you know it make me wanna cry 
D'you know it make me wanna cry 
D'you know it make me wanna cry 
Talk about magic colors 
Talk about me and you 
Yeah I feel so good I don't care who knows it 
That's right 
Come on baby 
Let me into your business 
I gotta gotta get it 
I gotta gotta keep on trying 
Magical colors 
I talk about me and you (Yeah let me hear you say yeah)
I gotta keep on pushing baby (Yeah let me hear you say yeah) 
Keep on trying baby (Yeah let me hear you say yeah) 
Cuz I love you (Yeah let me hear you say yeah) 
Oh! 
Yeah.


----------



## TiberCross

*SEAWEED----Not Saying Anything*

Sit in rooms distroting words
and how they fall in sentence
him and who were sold for what
joys of resting all forgot
I didn't catch a word you said 
now turn your head and check the clock 

it's late and i don't want to fight
so i'm not saying anything
just sleep and let the sleep revive us
silence addresses everything 
i have to say

music loud should drown you out
but in my ear your shouting
skill of knowing what to say 
starts to sour with the day


----------



## LinZ-E

*The Postal Service - Nothing Better* 

<boy>Will someone please call a surgeon who can crack my ribs
and repair this broken heart that you're deserting for better company?
I can't accept that it's over: I will block the door
like a goalie tending the net in the third quarter
of a tied-game of rivalry

So just say how to make it right
and I swear I'll do my best to comply

Tell me am I right to think that there could be nothing better
then making you my bride and slowly growing old together

<girl>I feel I must interject here, you're getting carried away,
feeling sorry for youself with these revisions and gaps in history.
So let me help you remember. I've made charts
and graphs that should finally make it clear.
I've prepared a lecture on why I have to leave

So please back away and let me go

<boy>I can't my darling I love you so...

Tell me am I right to think that there could be nothing better
than making you my bride and slowly growing old together
<girl>don't you feed me lines about some idealistic future
your heart won't heal right if you keep tearing out the sutures

I admit that I have made mistakes
and I swear I'll never wrong you again

<girl>you've got a lure I can't deny,
but you've had your chance so say goodbye...
say goodbye.


----------



## cherub

Fefe Dobson 
Title: Revolution Song 



In my dream I break the chains that hold this place together
but in my dream the consequences would be so much better
Then they are.... cause beyond the walls that hold us here
Skies that stretch across the atmosphere
Oh a revolution is near

In my dream I hear the echoes of the recent battle....yeah
Lost and wounded as the phoenix flies begin to settle for the night
But the words you use to hurt me now 

Only seem to make me jump off some how
Oh a revolution is now

And the days will get warmer, and I'll take down my armor
Together we can fight this feeling
And the demons that stalk us will eventually turn to dust
Together we can start this healing
Oh...Yea

Oh hey [x2]
Together we can start this healing
Oh hey [x2]


----------



## Furnace

*Frank Black and the Catholics - Bartholomew*

Bartholomew 
how’d you end up in the coffee? 
Bartholmew 
were you going down in flames? 

was it a girl? 
and did I hear you call her softly? 
no, this world of lunacy made me insane 

once I lay beside a stream 
and I looked into it 
a dandelion next to me 
and then I blew it 
my life was scattered in the breeze 

I lay me down 
won’t you stop it with your talking? 
they closed the town 
won’t you let me go to sleep? 

Bartholomew 
I’m so sorry for my squawking 
Bartholomew 
I’ll let you go to sleep 

and I will I lay beside a stream 
and I’ll look into it 
a dandelion next to me 
and then I’ll blow it 
and watch it scatter in the breeze.


----------



## neverwas

*Marcy Playground - Sex and Candy*

Hangin' round downtown by myself
And I had so much time
To sit and think
about myself
And then there she was
Like double cherry pie
Yeah there she was
Like disco superfly
I smell sex and
candy here
Who's that lounging
in my chair
Who's that casting
devious stares
In my direction
Mama this surely
is a dream

Hangin' 'round downtown by myself
And I had too
much caffeine
And I was thinkin'
'bout myself
And then there she was
In platform double suede
Yeah there she was
Like disco lemonade
I smell sex and
candy here
Who's that lounging
in my chair
Who's that casting
devious stares
In my direction
Mama this surely
is a dream
Mama this surely
is a dream
Yeah mama this must
be my dream

*Marilyn Manson - Paranoir*

I'd fuck you because you are famous 
I'd fuck you for your money 
I'd fuck you to control you 
I'd fuck you so someday I can have half of everything you own 
I'd fuck you to fuck you over 
I'd fuck you until I find someone better 
Then fuck you in secret 
I'd fuck you because I can't remember if I'd already fucked you before 
I'd fuck you out of boredom 
I'd fuck you because I can't feel anything anyways 
I'd fuck you to make the pain go away 

Fuck you because I loved you 
Fuck you for loving it, too 
I don't need a reason to hate you the way I do 
Fuck you because I loved you 
Fuck you for loving it, too 
I don't need a reason to hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 

I'd fuck you so I could feel something instead of nothing at all 
I'd fuck you because you are beautiful 
I'd fuck you because you are my ¿¿¿¿¿¿
I'd fuck you because I am your whore 
I'd fuck you because you are a whore 
I'd fuck you for fun 
I'd fuck you for fun 
I'd fuck you because I can't 
I'd fuck you so I have a place to stay 
I'd fuck you so you will protect me 

Fuck you because I loved you 
Fuck you for loving it, too 
I don't need a reason to hate you the way I do 
Fuck you because I loved you 
Fuck you for loving it, too 
I don't need a reason to hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 

I don't need a reason to hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do 
Hate you the way I do


----------



## TiberCross

*TOOL----schizm*

Schism

I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them fall away
mildewed and smoldering, fundamental differing,
pure intention juxtaposed will set two lovers souls in motion
disintegrating as it goes testing our communication
the light that fueled our fire then has burned a hole between us so
we cannot see to reach an end crippling our communication.

I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them tumble down
no fault, none to blame it doesn't mean I don't desire to
point the finger, blame the other, watch the temple topple over.
To bring the pieces back together, rediscover communication.

The poetry that comes from the squaring off between,
And the circling is worth it.
Finding beauty in the dissonance.

There was a time that the pieces fit, but I watched them fall away.
Mildewed and smoldering, strangled by our coveting
I've done the the math enough to know the dangers of a second guessing
Doomed to crumble unless we grow, and strengthen our communication

cold silence has a tendency to atrophy any sense of compassion

between supposed lovers
between supposed brothers.

And I know the pieces fit.


----------



## harraser

*Shuffle And Scrape - Blueline Medic*

*I'll spend this day in reverie, I wont focus on anything,
I dont have to, I dont feel the need.
Look at the others with contempt or is it envy?*
I'll stand in your room and all I can make out are the corners.
Its enough to let me know where I stand
its the barest minimum to function
but I'll be good, I promise to do better.
Some things are forgotten, other things matter.
Something else is always proving far too strong.
I guess Ive been a window gazer all along . . . .
See the sparrows fly in low . . .
*There was a place you said you would take us,
Can we go please? . . .
Spent the day in societys refinery, unable to focus on anything.
Theres too much here, too many people,
only way out lies through a major arterial.
You remember when we talked about our beloved escape,
a place without all the shuffle and scrape and lack of philanthropy.
To where theres more trees than cars
and leaves have been dried out by the sun . . .*
I'll spend this day in a reverie, I wont focus on anything,
I dont have to, I dont feel the need.
This is the closest that I'll come to relief.
But I'll be good I promise to do better.
Some things are forgotten, other things matter.
Something else is always proving far too strong . . .
I guess I'll remain a window gazer from now on.


----------



## neverwas

* Pantera - Living Through Me (Hells' Wrath) *

I cannot take the take,
your condition was nod awake
*A selfish cryer, boldface liar,*
robbing all of what you could take in

Stabbed towards a death,
a dirty smelling girl
Shit decisions, no provisions,
filling veins with juice of chaos

Painted face, olive drab, swollen hole, empty bag,
sunken eyes, whining dog,
it's times like this you should pray for never

*I broke your fucking mold
then threw away the cast,*
new religion and new provisions,
it's amazing you're alive

Drop the needle and stop what you're changing into
Erase the end dissolving, disgrace is needed more

So I mended severed ties,
through flesh we cauterized
the undeserving, sliming, writhing,
I filled you up with watered promise


Spitting teeth, oral lust, alley fuck,
angel dust, anal whore, bleeding knees,
it's times like this to pray for murder
So now I've seen it all,
Hells' wrath,
no man has greater glory,
cause now you're living through me

So I'm done with saving you,
a gift unto myself,
a tired savior, a wasted favor,
and I'm lucky I'm alive

I broke your fucking mold
then threw away the cast


----------



## haste

*Wreath - Opeth* 

Falling inside again 
This nightmare always the same 
Still never enough 
Halting at the brink of discovery 
Moving into the darkness 
Leaking inside to cover up 
Dragging me down and under 
Entangled and undone at once 
Old memories 
I'm not in need but wish to know 
What are the tragedies 
The history behind the walls 
Pacing further down 
Familiar children's laughter 
Dissonant and out of time 
And their eyes are dead 
Watching myself in a pool of water 
Wearing the mask of a ghost 
Smeared all across my skin 
Rotten earth and insects 
Endless night 
Always preserving the calm 
Movement behind 
Bleeding animals in a field of fire 
There is no absolution 
Death is but a fairytale 
They are mere visions 
They are afraid of me 
Clear insight 
A smoke is rising nearby 
Dust covering my coat 
Blend together to spell my name 
Pale, covered me with sweat 
There are no words left 
Sole provider of death 
Distorted faith in myself 
Human harvest burning 
Blackest pages turning 
Twisted perception come true 
Captured in dreams connected 
Staring right back 
Spiritual decay - Still seeking 
Frozen in time 
Mourn this departure - All watching 
Calling me back 
Closure to bleak matters - I'm leaving 
End of a search 
Coming of morning 
Calling me back 
Closure to bleak matters - I'm leaving 
End of a search 
Coming of morning - Returning


----------



## LinZ-E

*Indian Summer - Pedro the Lion* 

Ultra-violet rays wash over 
all the boys and girls
As their moms lay tanning by the pool
Oh, look, their dad's arriving home
all the children hug his neck
unaware of their inheritance

*all the experts say you ought to start them young* 
*that way they'll naturally love the taste of corporate cum* 

god bless the indian summer
god bless the indian summer

don't you just love the sun?
doesn't it make you feel good all over?

It's my pleasure to announce
in conjunction with the fed
and my recent popularity

thanks in part to mother nature
it will never rain again
it should do wonders for the GNP

If you're just joining us now
you've missed a brilliant speech
we go now live to the streets
to find out what the voters think:

"he's worked a miracle!
I just now bought a brand new car!"

god bless the indian summer


----------



## MoeBro

*Spineshank - Falls Apart*

Now your failure feeds the contempt 
I can't sedate the way you break me down 
I can't relieve the pain 
I can't reduce the failure you've become 
I can't accept the blame now 

Now your failure feeds the contempt 

You imitate the things you think 
That isolate what I want 
I can't get through it's never you 
It's showing through and it's wrong 

You pushed me too far and I'm tired now 
It all falls apart now I'm finally down 

I hate the way you turn this all around 
So you can bleach your shame 
Apology is not an option now 
It won't erase the blame now 

Now your failure feeds the contempt 

It's nothing new I'll suffer through 
It's all in you an you're wrong 
I compensate, you mutilate 
It separated and we're done 

I can't sedate the way you're breaking me 
You're breaking me down


----------



## mr_fluffy

*David Bowie - Absolute Beginners*

isn't it funny, how you grow up with some songs, and they never quite make sense to you until you mature. then you listen to them anew, and all of a sudden, they are so right that it hurts. this is one of them.

*David Bowie - Absolute Beginners*

I've nothing much to offer 
There's nothing much to take 
I'm an absolute beginner 
And I'm absolutely sane 
As long as we're together 
The rest can go to hell 
I absolutely love you 
But we're absolute beginners 
With eyes completely open 
But nervous all the same 

If our love song 
Could fly over mountains 
Could laugh at the ocean 
Just like the films 
There's no reason 
To feel all the hard times 
To lay down the hard lines 
It's absolutely true 

*Nothing much could happen 
Nothing we can't shake 
Oh we're absolute beginners 
With nothing much at stake 
As long as you're still smiling 
There's nothing more I need 
I absolutely love you 
But we're absolute beginners 
But if my love is your love 
We're certain to succeed*

If our love song 
Could fly over mountains 
Sail over heartaches 
Just like the films 
There's no reason 
To feel all the hard times 
To lay down the hard lines 
It's absolutely true


----------



## Furnace

*Led Zeppelin - Since I've Been Loving You*

Working from seven to eleven every night, 
It really makes life a drag, I don't think that's right. 
I've really been the best, best of fools, I did what I could, yeah.
'Cause I love you, baby, How I love you, darling, How I love you, baby, 
I'm in love with you, girl, little girl. 
But baby, Since I've Been Loving You, yeah. I'm about to lose my worried mind, ah, yeah. 

Everybody trying to tell me that you didn't mean me no good. 
I've been trying, Lord, let me tell you, Let me tell you I really did the best I could. 
I've been working from seven to eleven every night, I said It kinda makes my life a drag, drag, drag, drag..
Lor', yeah, that ain't right... no no 
Since I've Been Loving You, I'm about to lose my worried mind. 

Said I've been crying, yea, oh my tears they fell like rain, 
Don't you hear them, Don't you hear them falling, 
Don't you hear them, Don't you hear them falling. 

Do you remember mama, when I knocked upon your door? 
I said you had the nerve to tell me you didn't want me no more, yeah 
I open my front door, hear my back door slam, 
You know I must have one of them new fangled back door man. 

I've been working from seven, seven, seven, to eleven eleven and It kinda makes my life a drag... 
drag, drag, oh yea it makes a drag.
Baby, Since I've Been Loving You, I'm about to lose, I'm about lose lose my worried mind.
Just One more, Just One more
Since I've Been Loving You, I'm about to lose my worried mind.


----------



## MoeBro

*Soundgarden - Fell On Black Days*

Whatsoever I've feared has come to life 
Whatsoever I've fought off became my life 
Just when everyday seemed to greet me with a smile 
Sunspots have faded and I'm doing time 
Cause I fell on black days 

Whomsoever I've cured I've sickened now 
Whomsoever I've cradled I've put you down 
I'm a search light soul 
They say but I can't see it in the night 
I'm only faking when I get it right 
Cause I fell on black days 
How would I know that this could be my fate 

So what you wanted to see good has made you blind 
And what you wanted to be yours has made it mine 
So don't you lock up something that you wanted to see fly 
Hands are for shaking 
Not tying...no not tying 

I sure don't mind a change 
Cause I fell on black days 
How would I know that this could be my fate


----------



## neverwas

*Nine Inch Nails - The Great Below*

staring at the sea
will she come?
is there hope for me
after all is said and done
anything at any price
all of this for you
all the spoils of a wasted life
all of this for you
all the world has closed her eyes
tried faith all worn and thin
for all we could have done
and all that could have been

*ocean pulls me close
and whispers in my ear
the destiny I've chose
all becoming clear
the currents have their say
the time is drawing near
washes me away
makes me disappear

I descend from grace
in arms of undertow
I will take my place
in the geat below*

I can still feel you
even so far away


----------



## harraser

*EDIT THE SAD PARTS - MODEST MOUSE

Sometimes all I really want to feel is love
Sometimes I'm angry that I feel so angry
Sometimes my feelings get in the way
Of what I really feel I needed to say*
If you stand in a circle
Then you'll all have a back to bite
Back logged voices on the 7 wonders
We're all so funny but he's lost his joke now
A communication from the one lined joke
A stand up comic and a rock musician
Making so much noise you don't know when to listen
Why are you judging people so damn hard
You're taking your point of views a bit too far
I made my shoes shine with my coal
But my polish didn't shine the hole
If you stand in a circle
Then you'll all have a back to bite
(Back?) long books on the 7 wonders
We're all so funny but he's lost his joke now
Our communications come from one lined joke
From stand up comics and a rock musicians
Making so much noise you don't know when to listen
*Think it over
There's the air of the height of the highrollers
Think it over
You aint got nothing till ya know her*


----------



## neverwas

*addicted to bass - Josh Abrahams*

I got two pale hands up against the window pane
I'm shaking with the heat of my need again
It starts in my feet, revers up to my brain
There's nothing I can do to reverse the gain
I'm looking down to the street below
There's nothing in the way they move to show
They too, know what I know
They too hunger for the beast below
Listening to the radio I feel so out of place
There's a certain something missing that the treble can't erase
I know you can tell just by looking at my face
A word about my weakness
I'm totally addicted to bass
Wow woah ho
Totally addicted to bass
Wow woah ho

(Wow woah ho)

There's nothing I can do to be cool
I don't sleep till I've had my fuel
It frustrates if I am deprived
A hunger that grates from deep inside
I feel like I'm doing time
Imprisoned by dependence on a rhythm sublime
In my mind I must overcome the need to define
The solitary silence of a faceless crime

Standing by the stereo I'm feeling so alone
My back against a speaker and I'm moving on my own
Surrounded by so many and they're staring at my face
They're picking up my problem
I'm totally addicted to bass
Wow woah ho
Totally addicted to bass
Wow woah ho

Your bassline is shooting up my spine
Wow woah ho
Your bassline has got me feeling fine
It's filling up my mind 

Sunrise at my window, I look down on the street
People I see everywhere are tapping their feet
Suddenly I realise in a look that I was wrong
Everybody's groovin' to their own song
Down at the scene below
There's something in the way they move to show
They too, know what I know
They too hunger for the beast below

Rhythm's running over me to wash away my fears
The backbeat of humanity sweetens my tears
There's something that's connected us down throughout the years
No need to feel so lonely, everyone's addicted to bass
Wow woah ho (x3)

Your bassline is shooting up my spine
Your bassline
Your bassline has got me feeling fine
It's filling up my mind
Your bassline is shooting up my spine 
Your bassline
Your bassline has got me feeling fine
It's filling up my mind...


----------



## haste

*Wait For Sleep - DREAM THEATER* 

Standing by the window
Eyes upon the moon
Hoping that the memory
will leave her spirit soon

She shuts the doors and lights
And lays her body on the bed
Where images and words are
running deep
She has too much pride to pull
the sheets above her head
So quietly she lays and waits
for sleep

She stares at the ceiling
And tries not to think
And pictures the chains
She's been trying to link again
But the feeling is gone

And water can't cover her
memory
And ashes can't answer her
pain
God give me the power to take
breath from a breeze
And call life from a cold metal
frame

In with the ashes
Or up with the smoke from the
fire
With wings up in heaven
Or here, lying in bed
Palm of her hand to my head
Now and forever curled in my
heart
And the heart of the world


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

*A Perfect Circle - The Package*

Clever got me this far 
Then tricky got me in 
Eye on what i'm after
I don't need another friend 
Smile and drop the cliche 
'Till you think I'm listening 
I take just what I came for 
Then I'm out the door again 

Peripheral long the package 
Don't care to settle in 
Time to feed the monster 
I don't need another friend 
Comfort is a mystery 
Crawling out of my own skin 
Just give me what I came for, then I'm out the door again 

Lie to get what I came for 
Lie to get just what I need 
Lie to get what I crave 
Lie and smile to get what's mine 

Eye on what i'm after
I don't need another friend 
Nod and watch your lips move 
If you need me to pretend 
Because clever got me this far 
Then tricky got me in 
I'll take just what I came for 
Then I'm out the door again 

Lie to get what I came for 
Lie to get what I need now 
Lie to get what I'm craving 
Lie and smile to get what's mine 

Give this to me 
Mine, mine, mine 
Take what's mine 
Mine, mine, mine 
Take what's mine 
Mine, mine, mine 

Lie to get what I came for 
Lie to get what I need now 
Lie to get what I'm craving 
Lie to smile and get what's mine 

Give this to me 
Take what's mine 
Mine, mine, mine 
Take what's mine 
Give this to me 

Take what's mine, take what's mine, mine... 
Take what's mine, take what's mine, take what's mine, 
This is mine, mine, mine [whispered]


----------



## onlysweetpea

*You Each Time- ani difranco*

_ could it be because i just hooked up with my ex?? _

you each time 


there you were day after day
six feet 
twenty feet 
two feet away
right in my pocket singin me a song
makin my heart race all day long

and we talked it out and we talked it down
but your eyes were not listening
and my ears were looking around
for another song to sing
but it was you each time
it was you

the answer to each moment must be yes
and the question: can you live with that?
becomes the test
so you weigh it against that aching in your chest
and that secretly relentless emptiness

and you talk it out and you talk it down
but your eyes are not listening
and my ears are running around
looking for another song to sing
but it is you each time
it is you

so my heart finally broke
it was so long bent
and it broke in three places 
when it finally went
it wanted only to say what it meant
so it suffered every punishment

now it lives in a shack outside of town
and only the wolves are out there listening
and in her dreams they chase her down
their moonlit eyes are glistening
and it is you each time
it is you


----------



## thejesuslizard

*Mclusky- To Hell With Good Intentions*

My love is bigger than your love
We take more drugs than a touring funk band
Sing it
My love is bigger than your love
Sing it
My love is bigger than your love
Sing it

My band is better than your band
We've got more songs than a song convention
Sing it
My love is bigger than your love
Sing it
My love is bigger than your love
Sing it

And we're all going straight to hell

My dad is bigger than your dad
He's got eight cars and a house in Ireland
Sing it
My love is bigger than your love
Sing it
My love is bigger than your love
Sing it

When we gonna torch the restaurant?
Sing it
When we gonna pay the guide dog?
Sing it
My love is bigger than your love
Sing it
My love is bigger than your love
Sing it

And we're all going straight to hell

My love is bigger than your love
We take more drugs than a touring funk band
Sing it
My love is bigger than your love
Sing it
My love is bigger than your love
Sing it

When we gonna torch the restaurant?
Sing it
When we gonna get excited?
Sing it
My love is bigger than your love
Sing it
My love is bigger than your love
Sing it
And we're all going straight to hell

(great song. hear it.)


----------



## LinZ-E

*Senses Fail - One Eight Seven* 

'It's so nice sitting very still,
in a room where no one else can feel the pain that breaks my heart each day, I'm not ok.
Sunlight shining through my window, let's me know that I'm still alive
Why did I ever let you inside my heart? I'm such a fool.
Paint my face in shades of blood and grey and take a seat right next to me
Well I should've known that you were a killer.
But now I'm dead.

A gaping hole, shot through my heart
A lost connection from your poison dart
Shot from your tounge to end my life.
You're blowing at the fire to light your strife.

You'll never know.
The hardest thing about dying is, knowing you'll never see the light of day.

A gaping hole shot...(shot through my heart)
A lost connection from your poison dart.
My head now spins and my ears bleed gold.
I try so fucking hard, but I can't fit your mold.

You ripped my heart out, you tore my eyes out, now you're gonna pay
I'll stab you one time.
I'll eat your heart out so you feel my pain.
Don't you know that I always see you in all of my dreams?
I wanna kill you. 
I wanna kill you. 
Now i'm insane.'

happy days and good times


----------



## neverwas

_...this song in particular has etched its way into my mind. id kill for a decent nights sleep. or even sleep without dreaming...thanx for being there_





*A Perfect Circle - Pet*

*Don’t fret precious, I’m here
Step away from the window
Go back to sleep*

Lay your head down child, I won’t let the boogie men come
Count the bodies like sheep to the rhythm of the war drums
Pay no mind to the rabble, pay no mind to the rabble
Head down, go to sleep to the rhythm of the war drums

Pay no mind what other voices say, they don’t care about you like I do
*Safe from pain and truth and choice and other poison devils
See, they don’t give a fuck about you, like I do
Just stay with me, safe* and ignorant, go back to sleep, go back to sleep

Lay your head down child, I won’t let the boogie men come
Count the bodies like sheep to the rhythm of the war drums
Pay no mind to the rabble, pay no mind to the rabble
Head down, go to sleep to the rhythm of the war drums

*I’ll be the one to protect you from your enemies and all your demons*
I’ll be the one to protect you from a will to survive and voice of reason
I’ll be the one to protect you from your enemies and your choices, son
One and the same I must isolate you, isolate and save you from yourself

Swaying to the rhythm of the new world order and
Count bodies like sheep to the rhythm of the war drums
The boogie men are coming, the boogie men are coming
Keep your head down, go to sleep to the rhythm of the war dums

Stay with me, safe and ignorant, just stay with me,
Hold you and protect you from the other ones,
the evil ones don’t love you, son

Go back to sleep….


----------



## brothermarcus

*U2 - One*

Is it getting better 
Or do you feel the same 
Will it make it easier on you now 
You got someone to blame 
You say... 

One love 
One life 
When it's one need 
In the night 
One love 
We get to share it 
Leaves you baby if you 
Don't care for it 

Did I disappoint you 
Or leave a bad taste in your mouth 
You act like you never had love 
And you want me to go without 
Well it's... 

Too late 
Tonight 
To drag the past out into the light 
We're one, but we're not the same 
We get to 
Carry each other 
Carry each other 
One... 
Have you come here for forgiveness 
Have you come tor raise the dead 
Have you come here to play Jesus 
To the lepers in your head 

Did I ask too much 
More than a lot 
You gave me nothing 
Now it's all I got 
We're one 
But we're not the same 
Well we 
Hurt each other 
Then we do it again 
You say 
Love is a temple 
Love a higher law 
Love is a temple 
Love the higher law 
You ask me to enter 
But then you make me crawl 
And I can't be holding on 
To what you got 
When all you got is hurt

One love 
One blood 
One life 
You got to do what you should 
One life 
With each other 
Sisters 
Brothers 
One life 
But we're not the same 
We get to 
Carry each other 
Carry each other 

One...life 

One


----------



## MoeBro

*Smashing-Pumpkins's Lyrics - The Everlasting Gaze*

You know I’m not dead
Now you know where I’ve been
As you sleep
Torn I am
Weighted down
Patiently
Born of love

You know I’m not dead
I’m just living in my head
Forever waiting
On the ways of your desire
You always find a way
And thru it all
Into us all you move
Forgotten touch
Forbidden thought
We can never have enough

You know I’m not dead
Found below
The creatures scream
Stranglehold
A God machine
Begging to
Tear us out
Worn as hope

You know I’m not dead I’m just the tears inside your head
Forever waiting
On the ways of your desire
You always find a way
And thru it all into us all you move
Forgotten touch
Forbidden thought
We can never have enough
You know I’m not dead

We all want to hold in the everlasting gaze
Enchanted in the rapture of his sentimental sway
But underneath the wheels lie the skulls of every c.o.g.
The fickle fascination of an everlasting god
You know I’m not dead

I’m just living in my head
Forever waiting
Forever waiting on cruel death
You know I’m not dead
I’m just living for myself
Forever waiting
You know I’m not dead


----------



## KAZ

Do You Realize? :: The Flaming Lips

Do You Realize - that you have the most beautiful face
Do You Realize - we're floating in space -
Do You Realize - that happiness makes you cry
Do You Realize - that everyone you know someday will die

And instead of saying all of your goodbyes - let them know
You realize that life goes fast
It's hard to make the good things last
You realize the sun don'-go down
It's just an illusion caused by the world spinning round

Do You Realize - Oh - Oh - Oh
Do You Realize - that everyone you know
Someday will die -

And instead of saying all of your goodbyes - let them know
You realize that life goes fast
It's hard to make the good things last
You realize the sun don'-go down
It's just an illusion caused by the world spinning round

Do You Realize - that you have the most beautiful face
Do You Realize


----------



## sparkle_jez

*Nightwish*

Nightwish :: Dead Boy's Poem


Born from silence, silence full of it
A perfect concert my best friend
So much to live for, so much to die for
If only my heart had a home

Sing what you can`t say
Forget what you can`t play
Hasten to drown into beautiful eyes
Walk within my poetry, this dying music
- My loveletter to nobody

Never sigh for better world
It`s already composed, played and told
Every thought the music I write
Everything a wish for the night

Wrote for the eclipse, wrote for the virgin
Died for the beauty the one in the garden
Created a kingdom, reached for the wisdom
Failed in becoming a god

Never sigh...

"If you read this line, remember not the hand that wrote it
Remember only the verse, songmaker`s cry, the one without tears
For I`ve given this its strength and it has become my only strength.
Comforting home, mother`s lap, chance for immortality
Where being wanted became a thrill I never knew
The sweet piano writing down my life"

"Teach me passion for I fear it`s gone
Show me love, hold the lorn
So much more I wanted to give to the ones who love me
I`m sorry
Time will tell (this bitter farewell)
I live no more to shame nor me nor you

And you... I wish I didn`t feel for you anymore..."

A lonely soul... An ocean soul...


----------



## neverwas

*muse - Time Is Running Out*

I think I'm drowning 
asphyxiating 
I wanna break the spell 
that you've created 

*you're something beautiful 
a contradiction 
I wanna play the game 
I want the friction 

you will be 
the death of me 
yeah you will be 
the death of me* 

bury it 
I won't let you bury it 
I won't let you smother it 
I won't let you murder it 

our time is running out 
and our time is running out 
you can't push it underground 
we can't stop it screaming out 

I wanted freedom 
but I'm restricted 
I tried to give you up 
but I'm addicted 

now that you know I'm trapped 
sense of elation 
you'll never dream of breaking this fixation 
you will squeeze the life out of me 

bury it 
I won't let you bury it 
I won't let you smother it 
I won't let you murder it 

our time is running out 
and our time is running out 
you can't push it underground 
we can't stop it screaming out 
how did it come to this 

houhouhou yeahyeahyeahyeahyeah 
houhouhou yeahyeahyeahyeahyeah 
houhouhou yeahyeah yeah yeah yeah 

yeah you will suck the life out of me 

bury it 
I won't let you bury it 
I won't let you smother it 
I won't let you murder it 

our time is running out 
and our time is running out 
you can't push it underground 
we can't stop it screaming out 

and how did it come to this 

houhouhou yeahyeahyeahyeahyeah 
houhouhou yeahyeahyeahyeahyeah 
houhouhou yeahyeah yeah yeah yeah 

*muse - sing for absolution*

lips are turning blue
a kiss that can't renew 
i only dream of you
my beautiful

tiptoe to your room
a starlight in the gloom
i only dream of you
and you never knew

sing for absolution
i will be singing
and falling from your grace

there's nowhere left to hide
in no one to confide
the truth burns deep inside
and will never die

lips are turning blue
a kiss that can't renew 
i only dream of you
my beautiful

sing for absolution
i will be singing
and falling from your grace

our wrongs remain unrectified
and our souls won't be exhumed


----------



## haste

*Snake in the Grass - ANNIHILATOR* 

You were the world to me, I thought that I would always be there
for you
I was too blind to see, I would have clibed the highest mountain
for you
You gave me something to hope for, you made me feel like new
But tonight it's over and we're through, and we're through

I guess you've taken me for granted
You've filled my world full of lies
I want to know, give me some answers
But you can't even look me in the eye
Well I've taken all the shit I will take from you
And I've only just begun to see the light

You're just a big disgrace
Turn around, get out of my face
You've got no fuckin' class
Reptile, you're a snake in the grass

All the times we had together
Were they real or just a fantasy
So tell me why I wasn't good enough for you
Just maybe you're not good enough for me
Well I've taken all the shit I will take from you
And I've only just begun to see the light
You've been running around, having fun with anyone
I don't believe you have the right
Why, tell me why you're crying
You've brought this on yourelf

Lie, tell me why you're lying
It's time to put you on your shelf
Looks like I've taken you for granted
And I've seen right through your disguise

Tomorrow's going to be a better day for me
You can find someone else to victimise
Well I've taken all the shit I will take from you
And I've only just begun to see the light
You've been running around, having fun with anyone
I don't believe you have the right
Why, tell me why you're crying
You've brought this on yourelf

Lie, tell me why you're lying
It's time to put you on your shelf
Well I've taken all the shit I will take from you
And I've only just begun to see the light
You've been running around, having fun with anyone
I don't believe you have the right


----------



## MoeBro

*starfalls69* said:
			
		

> *muse - sing for absolution
> *



you just stole my next post   

rats 

edit: 

*Look What You've Done - Jet*

take my photo off the wall 
if it just wont sing for you. 
coz' all thats left has gone away 
and theres nothing there for you to prove. 

[chorus] 
oh, look what you've done 
you've made a fool of everyone. 
oh, well, it seems like such fun 
until you lose what you have won. 

give me back me point view 
coz' i just cant think for you. 
i can hardly hear you say 
what should i do? 
well, you choose 

[chorus] 

take my photo off the wall 
if it just wont sing for you. 
coz' all thats left has gone away 
and there nothing there for you to do. 

[chorus]


----------



## killarava2day

*These Days*
_Powderfinger _

It's coming round again
slowly creeping hand
of time and its command
soon enough it comes
and settles in its place
its shadow in my face
puts pressure in my day

This life well it's slipping right through my hands
these days turned out nothing like I had planned

It's coming round again
the slowly creeping hand
of time and its command
it settles in its place
its shadow in my face
puts pressure in my day
soon enough it comes
here it is again
slowly creeping hand
time and it's command
soon enough it comes
settles in it's place
it's shadow in my face
undignified and lame

This life well it's slipping right through my hands
These days turned out nothing like I had planned
Control well it's slipping right through my hands
these days turned out nothing like I had planned

Soon enough it comes
soon enough it comes
too tie us down

It's coming round again
Slow...slowly creeping hand

This life well it's slipping right through my hand
These days turned out nothing like I had planned
Control well it's slipping right through my hand
These days turned out nothing like I had planned


----------



## Furnace

*Soundgarden - Outshined*

I got up feeling so down 
I got off being sold out 
I've kept the movie rolling 
But the story's getting old now 
I just looked in the mirror 
Things aren't looking so good 
I'm looking California 
And feeling Minnesota 
So now you know, who gets mystified 
Show me the power child 
I'd like to say 
That I'm down on my knees today 
It gives me the butterflies 
Gives me away 
Till I'm up on my feet again 
I'm feeling outshined 
Someone let the dogs out 
They'll show you where the truth is 
The grass is always greener 
Where the dogs are shedding 
I'm feeling that I'm sober 
Even though I'm drinking 
I can't get any lower 
Still I feel I'm sinking 
So now you know who gets mystified 
Show me the power child 
I'd like to say 
That I'm down on my knees today 
It gives me the butterflies 
Gives me away 
Till I'm up on my feet again 
I'm feeling outshined


----------



## femmme fatal

*M'Aidez (Help Me) by Sneaker Pimps*

M'aidez, throw aways, some things here have got to stay A string of pearls, the strangest girl is happy when the western world Painless Chinese burns, ties me down with daisy chains Diamonds on her tongue and pleasure cuts and teasing 

M'aidez this is my m'aidez, open charms are lost on velvet M'aidez this my m'aidez, m'aidez 

Dead songs, half way home, still life lived on mobile phones But the girl had wings and precious things under sheets with tangled limbs 
Wide awake at dawn the sun won't choose to shine on 

Silence says it all 
And reaching up and blessing 

M'aidez this is my m'aidez, open charms are lost on velvet M'aidez this my m'aidez, m'aidez 

The higher we climb the smaller we seem, mad with possibility 
No design zig zag girl is happy with the western world 
Painless Chinese burns, ties me down with daisy chains 
Diamonds on her tongue and pleasure cuts and teasing 

M'aidez this is my m'aidez, open charms are lost on velvet 
M'aidez this my m'aidez, m'aidez 

aj the femme


----------



## neverwas

MoeBro said:
			
		

> *you just stole my next post
> 
> rats
> 
> *



gotta be quick when im around baby   *dances* 

*blueline medic - where are you*

Don't get upset
don't take it as an insult
don't admist for a minute that you forgot where you stood
you know exactly where you are now
don't fall into distress
ignore the ache behind your eyelids
the swarms of your head should relent at the smoke in your hair
you know, there isn't a sting that the hours won't manage
fall into your sleep
as if a soporific sea
the salt of the worst should dissolve in the folds of your sheet
you're afloat why hold on for dear disbelief.

*at the drive in - 198d*

this is forgiven
if the uniform fits
postponed
at the first showing
this is the tension mold
of frozen icicles
and it feels like it's snowing
you speak in tongues
tremors that warn us of ourselves

born in hearts
etched in cold
at the first showing
(walk away)

nothing bleeds the same
my travel expenses paid
postponed
at the first showing
this dance is out of rhythm
we trip on excess steps
postponed
at the first showing
you speak in tongues
tremors that warn us of ourselves

born in hearts
etched in cold
swingsets pay
the playground toll

tremors that hold us
tremors that warn us
nothing bleeds like


----------



## neverwas

*modest mouse - dark centre of the universe*

I might disintegrate into the thin air if you'd like
I'm not the dark center of the universe like you thought 

[x2]
Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm real damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
Well, died sayin' something, but didn't mean it
Everyone's life ends, but no one ever completes it
Dry or wet ice, they both melt and you're equally cheated
Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm really damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
Well, an endless ocean landin' on an endless desert
Well, its funny as hell, but no one laughs when they get there
If you can't see the thin air than why the hell should you care?
Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm really damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
Well, I'm sure you'd tell me you got nothing to say
But our voices shook hands the other day
If you can't see the thin air what the hell is in the way?

[repeated lyrics]

Well, God sayin' somethin', but he didn't mean it
Everyone's life ends, but no one ever completes it
Dry or wet ice, they both melt and you're equally cheated
Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm really damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
I'm sure you'll tell me you got nothin' to say
But our voices shook hands the other day
If you can't see the thin air then what the hells in your way?


----------



## TheHerojuana

Artist: Rancid
Song: Junkyman
Album: And Outcome the Wolves....


The common man doesn’t suffer pain like this,
Only the soul that has never been kissed.
Let us adore our beautiful son,
He’s ridin’ on the rivers of babylon.

Bootin’ up, shootin’ up bring on the brightness I see the son of God is comin’ up and I see a likeness internalize the lunacy the misery is showin’ when you’re brought up you’re caught up in a system that’s goin’ .

No one answers,
No one takes that call from you.

Junkyman tell me what your story is...

What do,what do I desire some parents house is on fire,
Oh, slowly the house gonna burn to the ground.
The neighborhood will watch without a sound.

Will someone be a witness please tell me that he’s crazy but he’s not and they know that and they can’t get him cause he’s not crazy beat him lock him knock him take him away his authority hit ’em, ship ’em, club ’em submitted conformity. 

No one answers,
No one takes that call from you.

Junkyman tell me what your story is....

"My hand went blind, you were in the vien, clairvoyant, you were in the vien clairvoyant, my hand went blind, clairvoyant. I make love to my transistor my transistor went on and my transparency from the balcony I looked out on the big field, the big field it opens like the cover of an old bible and, out come the wolves, out come the wolves. Their paws trampling the snow the alphabet. I stand on my head and watch it all go away." 

Bootin’ up, shootin’ up bring on the brightness I see the son of God is comin’ up and I see a likeness internalize the lunacy the misery is showin’ when you’re brought up you’re caught up in a system that’s goin’ .

No one answers,
No one takes that call from you.

Junkyman tell me what your story is...


----------



## MoeBro

*Spineshank - Synthetic*

I can never feel the way you do
but it still becomes me now
I can't take the way you do
but it's still inside me

synthetic solution
synthetic, i'll become
synthetic, if it makes this go away

still I waste another day of my life
and it sickens me to feel this way
now I can't make up my mind, is this right?
how, I let you get inside of me?

twist my words the way that you do
'cause it falls on deaf ears now
still, i've learned to numb your views
but they're still inside me

synthetic solution
synthetic, i'll become
synthetic, if it makes this go away

still I waste another day of my life
and it sickens me to feel this way
now I can't make up my mind, is this right?
how, I let you get inside of me?

I will never follow you...

all this time I thought I was myself
and I thought I never could become you
all this time I thought I was myself
and I thought I never could become you
wrong

still I waste another day of my life
and it sickens me to feel this way
now I can't make up my mind, is this right?
how, I let you get inside of me?

I have become synthetic


----------



## brothermarcus

*tears for fears - head over heels*

I wanted to be with you alone
And talk about the weather
But traditions I can trace against the child in your face
Won't escape my attention
You keep your distance with a system of touch
And gentle persuasion
I'm lost in admiration could I need you this much
Oh, you're wasting my time
You're just wasting time

Something happens and I'm head over heels
I never find out till I'm head over heels
Something happens and I'm head over heels
Ah don't take my heart
Don't break my heart
Don't throw it away

I made a fire and watching burn
Thought of your future
With one foot in the past now just how long will it last
No no no have you no ambition
My mother and my brothers used to breathe in clean in air
And dreaming I'm a doctor
It's hard to be a man when there's a gun in your hand
Oh I feel so...

Something happens and I'm head over heels
I never find out till I'm head over heels
Something happens and I'm head over heels
Ah don't take my heart
Don't break my heart
Don't throw it away

And this my four leaf clover
I'm on the line, one open mind
This is my four leaf clover


----------



## Raz

cheesy I know, but...

_*Savage Garden*, Affirmation_
I believe the sun should never set upon an argument
I believe we place our happiness in other people's hands
I believe that junk food tastes so good because it's bad for you
I believe your parents did the best job they knew how to do
I believe that beauty magazines promote low self esteem
I believe I'm loved when I'm completely by myself alone

I believe in Karma what you give is what you get returned
I believe you can't appreciate real love 'til you've been burned
I believe the grass is no more greener on the other side
I believe you don't know what you've got until you say goodbye

I believe you can't control or choose your sexuality
I believe that trust is more important than monogamy
I believe your most attractive features are your heart and soul
I believe that family is worth more than money or gold
I believe the struggle for financial freedom is unfair
I believe the only ones who disagree are millionaires

I believe in Karma what you give is what you get returned
I believe you can't appreciate real love 'til you've been burned
I believe the grass is no more greener on the other side
I believe you don't know what you've got until you say goodbye

I believe forgiveness is the key to your unhappiness
I believe that wedded bliss negates the need to be undressed
I believe that God does not endorse TV evangelists
I believe in love surviving death into eternity

I believe in Karma what you give is what you get returned
I believe you can't appreciate real love 'til you've been burned
I believe the grass is no more greener on the other side
I believe you don't know what you've got until you say goodbye


----------



## sparkle_jez

GREAT to see some RANCID here btw!! ^^^^^


----------



## chrissy

i blame watching late-night "Rage" for this. came across this beauty. can't describe it, the sound is so mellow, almost as if the guy singing it is about to pass out. and somehow that holds its own beauty. anyway, found the lyrics aweome. must find his album 

love ya, chrissy

Lover I Don't Have To Love 

Artist(Band):Bright Eyes

I picked you out of a crowd and talked to you.

I said, "I like your shoes."
You said, "Thanks can I follow you?"
So it's up the stairs and out of view. 
No prying eyes. I poured some wine. 
I asked your name. You asked the time. 
It is 2 o'clock. The club is closed and we are up the block. 
Your hands are on me. I am pressing hard against your jeans. 
Your tongue is in my mouth, trying hard to keep the words from coming out.
You didn't care to know who else may have been you before.

I want a lover I don't have to love. 
I want a girl that is too sad to give a fuck. 
Where's the kid with the chemicals? 
I thought he said to meet him here, but I'm not sure. 
I got the money if you've got the time.

You said, "It feels good."
I said, "I'll give it a try."

Then my mind went dark. 
We both forgot where your car was parked. 
Let's take the train. I'll meet up with the band in the morning.

Bad actors with bad habits. 
Some sad singers they just play tragic. 
Well, the phones ringing and the van is leaving. 
Let's just keep touching. Let's just keep singing.

I want a lover I don't have to love. 
I want a boy who is so drunk he doesn't talk. 
Where's the kid with the chemicals? 
I have a hunger and I can't seem to get full. 
I need some meaning I can memorize. 
The kind I have always seems to slip my mind.

But you write such pretty words. 
But life is no storybook. 
Love is an excuse to get hurt and to hurt.

"Do you like to hurt?"
"I do. I do."
"Then hurt me."


----------



## neverwas

*evanescence - everybody's fool*

perfect by nature
icons of self indulgence
just what we all need
more lies about a world that

never was and never will be
have you no shame don't you see me
you know you've got everybody fooled

look here she comes now
bow down and stare in wonder
oh how we love you
no flaws when you're pretending
but now i know she

never was and never will be
you don't know how you've betrayed me
and somehow you've got everybody fooled

without the mask where will you hide
can't find yourself lost in your lie 

i know the truth now
i know who you are
and i don't love you anymore

it never was and never will be
you don't know how you've betrayed me
and somehow you've got everybody fooled

it never was and never will be
you're not real and you can't save me
somehow now you're everybody's fool

*modest mouse - dark centre of the universe*

Well I might 
disintegrate into the thin air if you like 
And I'm not 
the dark center of the universe like you thought 
Well it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am 
And I'm pretty damn sure that anyone can 
Easily, equally fuck ya over 
Well God said something but he didn't mean it 
Everyone's life ends but no one ever completes it 
Dry and wet ice, they both melt 
and you're equally cheated 
Well it took a lot of work... 
Well an endless ocean landing on an endless desert 
Well it's funny as hell, but no one laughs when they get there 
If you can't see the thin air 
Why the hell should you care? 
Well it took a lot of work... 
Well sure you'll tell me you've got nothing to say 
And I went and shook hands the other day 
If you can't see the thin air then 
What the hell is in your way?


----------



## MoeBro

This may be a bit off topic, but do people empathise with the lyrics they post? Do they relate directly to their current emotions, or are they just the lyrics of a song you felt sounded catchy, the one you're currently listening to, or one you have stuck in your head? 


*Orgy - Platinum*

You can't escape what makes you tragic you know 
Vicious cause you want to be 
Leaving time possessed to please you 
What might have been was never the way you envisioned things 
So difficult to stop pretending what's this to you anyway 

Turn down the voluptuous 
Keeping close to me again 
Hold back your virtues 
You're fearless in motion 

You found your way 
So why keep asking me 
Nothing common suits you 
You live again in solitary 
Look away for now beautiful alone 
Now who decides to settle down 
Maybe nobody really cares 
What's this to you anyway 

Something dirty's got you dear 
Makes me want to be with you 
Something painful's with you dear 
Makes me want to be with you 

You're better off saying nothing 
Wish for a happy ending 
You're better off saying nothing 
Repent so all's forgiven


----------



## haste

*The Great Misconceptions Of Me - WASP* 

Welcome to the show the great finale's finally here
I thank you for coming into my theatre of fear
Welcome to the show, you're all witnesses you see
A privileged invitation to the last rights of me

Remember me? You can't save me
Mama you never needed me
No crimson king, look in my eye, you'll see
Mama I'm lonely, it's only me, only me

I don't wanna be, I don't wanna be, I don't wanna be
The crimson idol of a million
I don't wanna be, I don't wanna be, I don't wanna be
The crimson idol of a million eyes, of a million

I am the prisoner of the paradise I dreamed
The idol of a million lonely faces look at me
Behind the mask of sorrow, four doors of doom behind my eyes
I've got their footprints all across my crimson mind

Long live, long live, long live the king of mercy
Long live, long live

There is no love, to shelter me
Only love, love set me free
No love, to shelter me, only love, love set me free

I was the warrior, with an anthem in my soul
The idol of eight thousand lonely days of rage ago
And remember me when it comes your time to choose
Be careful what you wish for, it might just come true

Red, crimson red, am I the invisible boy
The strap on my back
Red, crimson red, no I was never to be
Only one crimson son, no it never was me

Living in the limelight little did I know
I was dying in the shadows and the mirror was my soul

It was all I ever wanted, everything I dreamed
But the dream became my nightmare and no-one could hear me scream
With these six-strings, I make a noose
To take my life, it's time to choose
The headlines read of my suicide, of my suicide

Oh sweet silence, where is the sting
I am no idol, no crimson king
I'm the imposter, the world has seen
My father was the idol, it was never me
I don't wanna be, I don't wanna be, I don't wanna be
The crimson idol of a million
I don't wanna be, I don't wanna be, I don't wanna be
The crimson idol of a million eyes

No love, to shelter me, only love
Love set me free
No love, to shelter me, only love
Love set me free


----------



## harraser

ok so 2 of every 3 songs i pst are Modest Mouse songs, but its not my fault he sees life so like i do.

Moe: a little from column A, a little from column B

*MIGHT - MODEST MOUSE

I might
And you might
But neither of us do, though
And neither of us will*
I broke every bone in my goddamn jaw
That's a lot it's the last one I ever got(?)
I might
And you might
But neither of us do, though
And neither of us will
Yesterday night I broke every bone in my jaw
Thought so hard it's the last thing I ever thought

*NOVOCAINE STAIN - MODEST MOUSE*

When I can work out how it was
Then I'll tell you
TV stained my memories, yeah
I don' think that she's...
Remember through sounds
Remember through smells
Remember through colors
Remember through towns
With fear and fascination
On what was here
And what's replacing them now
Interchange plazas a mall
And crowded chain restaurants
*More housing developments go up
Named after the things they replace
So welcome to Minnow Brook
And welcome to Shady Space
And it all seems a little abrupt
No I don't like this change of pace*


----------



## neverwas

i bolded the whole song cause the words really eat at me right now...

*powderfinger - already gone*

*You’ve been working all your life
All weekends and overtime
While you’re trying to unwind
You can’t relate to the leisured life

Another day meanders by
Keeping nature’s tabled time
All these things just pass you by
And you can’t relax in a scheduled life

Promises already gone
There’s no escape it’s said and done
So keep your love forever young

You’ve been trying to decide
Multiply or just divide
All these things are on your mind
And you can’t relax in a leisured life

Promises already gone
There’s no escape it’s said and done
So keep your love forever young
*

moe: bit of both. i tend to only listen to music i can identify with...eg: i post lyrics which mean something to me, that i think others will enjoy listening to


----------



## cherub

Artist: Gavin DeGraw  
Title: I Don't Wanna Be 


I don't need to be anything other than a prison guard's son
I don't need to be anything other than a specialist's son
I don't have to be anyone other than a birth of two souls in one
Part of where I'm going is knowing where I'm coming from

I don't want to be anything other than what I've been trying to be lately
All I have to do is think of me and I have peace of mind
I'm tired of looking 'round rooms wondering what I gotta do
Or who I'm supposed to be
I don't want to be anything other than me

*I'm surrounded by liars everywhere I turn
I'm surrounded by imposters everywhere I turn
I'm surrounded by a deadly crisis everywhere I turn
Am I the only one to notice?
I can't be the only one who's learned*

I don't want to be anything other than what I've been trying to be lately
All I have to do is think about me and I have peace of mind
I'm tired of looking 'round rooms wondering what I gotta do
Or who I'm supposed to be
I don't want to be anything other than me

Can I have everyone's attention please
See, not like this and that
You're gonna have to leave
I came from the mountain, the crust of creation
My whole situation made from clay, dust, stone
And now I'm telling everybody

I don't want to be anything other than what I've been trying to be lately
All I have to do is think of me and I have peace of mind
I'm tired of looking 'round rooms wondering what I'm trying to do
Or who I'm supposed to be
I don't want to be anything other than me
I don't want to be
I don't want to be
I don't want to be
I don't want to be


----------



## Furnace

*Cub - Sweet Pea*

I went to a dance the other night
Saw a girl there, she was out of sight!
I asked a friend of mine who she could be
He said that her friend just called her Sweet Pea

Oh, Sweet Pea
C'mon, dance with me
C'mon c'mon c'mon and dance with me
Oh, Sweet Pea
Won't you be my girl
Won't you, won't you, won't you be my girl

I walked on over and I asked her to dance
Thinking maybe later we could make it romance
But every guy there was thinking like me
I had to stand in line to get a dance with Sweet Pea

Oh, Sweet Pea
C'mon, dance with me
C'mon c'mon c'mon and dance with me
Oh, Sweet Pea
Won't you be my girl
Won't you, won't you, won't you be my girl

Finally got to whisper sweet words in her ear
Convinced her that we out to get away from there
We took a little walk, I held her close to me
Underneath the stars I said to Sweet Pea

Oh, Sweet Pea
I love you, can't you see
Love you, love you, love you can't you see
Oh, Sweet Pea
Won't you be my girl
Won't you, won't you, won't you be my girl


----------



## Furnace

*do you feel used?*

there's a couple of lines in 3rd planet by Modest Mouse that i would like to share.

*Everything that keeps me together is falling apart 
I´ve got this thing that I consider my only art 
of fucking people over.*

and

*The universe is shaped exactly like the earth 
if you go straight long enough you´ll end up where you were.*


----------



## reach

*The Legacy - Testament* 

We're gonna take you back
Through the pages of the past
Just another lonely boy

I could laugh and play
And live in any other way
Then the devil took my soul

The fortune and the fame
I knew I was not the same
And I know I'd never return

Looking at the sky
I knew I would never die
And forever shining through

Wish the sky would say
That blue would turn to grey
And I know I'd be there

Like was like a fantasy
Taken by reality
Does anyone remember me
You once knew me

Flashes of the day
I knew I was here to stay
But no one stays the same

Turn the pages back in time
Through the chapters in my mind
Life's too short to leave behind
It's too late

Like was like a fantasy
Taken by reality
Does anyone remember me
You once knew me

Flashes of the day
I knew I was here to stay
But no one
Knows my name


----------



## haste

*Daylight Dancer - Lacuna Coil* 

Answer me, it can't be so hard
Cry to relieve what's in your heart
Desolation, grief and agony

Trying to move
down in this grave
Trying to believe in every faith
As another bridge to clarity

Want to stay another way

Take another chance
to find a distant sanity
and turn your pain in truth
Take another chance
to fight a different enemy
and try to free it

Dance with me,
it can't be so hard
Time to reveal
what's in your heart
Desolation
grief and agony

Walking through a life decayed
while you're repeating
your mistakes
There's another chance
to try to get away

Take another chance
to find a distant sanity
and turn your pain in truth
Take another chance
to fight a different enemy
and try to free it


----------



## brothermarcus

*weezer - why bother*

i know i should get next to you 
you've got a look that made me think you're cool 
but it's just sexual attraction 
it's nothing real 
so i'd better keep whackin 

why bother 
it's gonna hurt me 
it's gonna kill when you desert me 
this happened to me twice before 
won't happen to me anymore 

i've known a lotta girls before 
what's the harm in knowing one more? 
maybe we could even get together 
maybe you could break my heart next summer 

why bother 
it's gonna hurt me 
it's gonna kill when you desert me 
this happened to me twice before 
won't happen to me anymore 

it's a crying shame i'm all alone 
not with you - nor her - nor anyone 
won't deny me of my head 
crack it open and then i would share 

why bother 
it's gonna hurt me 
it's gonna kill when you desert me 
this happened to me twice before 
won't happen to me anymore


----------



## haste

*In The Mist She Was Standing - Opeth* 

Seven milestones...
Under a watching autumn eye
Contorted trees are spreading forth
The message of the wind

With frozen hands I rode with the stars

With anger the wind blew
Giving wings to my stallion
Clouds gathered across the moon
Blazing the white light

Passing the lake I know so well
I am near, yet so far away

Arrival...
I saw her shadow (standing) in the darkness
Awaiting me like the night
Awaits the day
Standing silent smiling at my presence
A black candle holds the only light

Darkness encloses
And the candle seem to expire
In her cold, cold hand
And as a forlorn soul
It will fade away

Touching her flesh in this night
My blood froze forever
Embraced before the dawn
A kiss brought total eclipse

And she spoke
Once and forever
I am so cold
In mist enrobed the twilight
She was standing...


----------



## MoeBro

Opeth - \O/


----------



## harraser

*English Summer Rain - Placebo*


Always stays the same, nothing ever changes, 
English summer rain seems to last for ages. 
Always stays the same, nothing ever changes, 
English summer rain seems to last for ages.

I'm in the basement, you're in the sky, 
I'm in the basement baby, drop on by. 
I'm in the basement, you're in the sky, 
I'm in the basement baby, drop on by. 

Always stays the same, nothing ever changes, 
English summer rain seems to last for ages. 
Always stays the same, nothing ever changes, 
English summer rain seems to last for ages. 

I'm in the basement, you're in the sky, 
I'm in the basement baby, drop on by. 
I'm in the basement, you're in the sky, 
I'm in the basement baby, drop on by. 

Hold your breath and count to ten, 
And fall apart and start again, 
Hold your breath and count to ten, 
Start again, start again... 
Hold your breath and count your step, 
And fall apart and start again, 
Start again... [x13]

Always stays the same, nothing ever changes, 
English summer rain seems to last for ages. 
Always stays the same, nothing ever changes, 
English summer rain seems to last for ages. 

Hold your breath and count to ten, 
And fall apart and start again, 
hold your breath and count to ten, 
Start again, start again... 
Hold your breath and count to ten, 
And fall apart and start again, 
Old your breath and count to ten, 
And start again, and start again, 

Start again... [x16]


----------



## KAZ

*Nothing Better :: The Postal Service*

Will someone please call a surgeon who can crack my ribs
and repair this broken heart that you're deserting for better company? I can't accept that it's over and I will block the door
like a goalie tending the net in the third quarter
of a tied-game rivalry.. So just say how to make it right
and I swear I'll do my best to comply. 
Tell me am I right to think that there could be nothing better than making you my bride and slowly growing old together

[jenny lewis]
I feel I must interject here, you're getting carried away,
feeling sorry for youself with these revisions and gaps in history.
So let me help you remember. I've made charts
and graphs that should finally make it clear.
I've prepared a lecture on why I have to leave
So please back away and let me go.

I can't my darling I love you so. 
oh oh oh. 
Tell me am I right to think that there could be nothing better than making you my bride and slowly growing old together.

[jenny lewis]
don't you feed me lines about some idealistic future
your heart won't heal right if you keep tearing out the sutures

I admit that I have made mistakes
and I swear I'll never wrong you again

[jenny lewis]
you've got a lure I can't deny,
but you've had your chance so say goodbye,
say goodbye


----------



## cherub

Artist: Sheryl Crow 
Title: If It Makes You Happy 


I've been long, a long way from here
Put on a poncho, played for mosquitos,
And drank til I was thirsty again
We went searching through thrift store jungles
Found Geronimo's rifle, Marilyn's shampoo
And Benny Goodman's corset and pen

Well, o.k. I made this up
I promised you I'd never give up

[Chorus]
If it makes you happy
It can't be that bad
If it makes you happy
Then why the hell are you so sad

You get down, real low down
You listen to Coltrane, derail your own train
Well who hasn't been there before?

I come round, around the hard way
Bring you comics in bed, scrape the mold off the bread
And serve you french toast again

Well, o.k. I still get stoned
I'm not the kind of girl you'd take home

Chorus

We've been far, far away from here
Put on a poncho, played for mosquitos
And everywhere in between
Well, o.k. we get along
So what if right now everything's wrong?


----------



## neverwas

Furnace said:
			
		

> *there's a couple of lines in 3rd planet by Modest Mouse that i would like to share.
> 
> Everything that keeps me together is falling apart
> I´ve got this thing that I consider my only art
> of fucking people over.
> 
> and
> 
> The universe is shaped exactly like the earth
> if you go straight long enough you´ll end up where you were. *



*sighs* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




  modest mouse...

theres also this line from the album _the moon and antarctica_:

*...It all will fall, fall right into place...*

*modest mouse - gravity rides everything...*

Oh gotta see, gotta know right now
What's that riding on your everything?
It isn't anything at all
Oh gotta see, gotta know right now
What's that writing on your shelf
In the bathrooms and the bad motels?
No one really cared for it at all
Not the gravity plan
Early, early in the morning
It pulls all on down my sore feet
I wanna go back to sleep
In the motions and the things that you say
It all will fall, fall right into place
As fruit drops, flesh it sags
Everything will fall right into place
When we die, some sink and some lay
But at least I don't see you float away
And all the spilt milk, sex and weight
It all will fall, fall right into place 




...i love modest mouse cause their lyrics are so easily identified with  *waits for them to tour Aus*


----------



## cherub

*"Sometimes When We Touch"
sang by various artist in the 70's 
from barry Manilow, Bonnie Tyler
but my favorite version is with
Dan Fogelberg* 

You asked me if I loved you 
and I choked on my reply 
I rather hurt you honestly 
than miss lead you with a lie 
and *who am I to judge you 
on what you say or do 
I'm only just beginning 
to see the real you* 
and sometimes when we touch 
the honesty to much 
and I have to close my eyes and hide 
I want to hold you 'til I die 
'til we both break down and cry 
I wanna hold you 'til 
the fear in me subsides 
romancing all his strategie 
leaves me battling with my pride 
but through the insecurity 
some tenderness survives 
I'm just another writer 
still trapped within my truths 
a hesatant prized fighter 
still trapped within my youth 
and sometimes when we touch 
the honesty to much 
and I have to close my eyes and hide 
I want to hold you 'til I die 
'til we both break down and cry 
I wanna hold you 'til 
the fear in me subsides 
at times I like to break you 
and drag you to your knees 
at times I like to break through 
and hold you endlessly 
at times I understand you 
and *I know how hard you've tried 
I watched why love comands you 
and I watched love pass you by 
at times I think we're drifters 
still searching for a friend 
a brother or a sister 
but then the passion flares again*
and sometimes when we touch 
the honesty to much 
and I have to close my eyes and hide 
I want to hold you 'til I die 
'til we both break down and cry 
I wanna hold you 'til 
the fear in me subsides


----------



## haste

*No woman no cry - Bob Marley* 

No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry.

Said - said - said: I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown,
Oba - obaserving the 'ypocrites
As they would mingle with the good people we meet.
Good friends we have, oh, good friends we've lost
Along the way.
In this great future, you can't forget your past;
So dry your tears, I seh.

No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry.
'Ere, little darlin', don't shed no tears:
No, woman, no cry.

Said - said - said: I remember when-a we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown.
And then Georgie would make the fire lights,
As it was logwood burnin' through the nights.
Then we would cook cornmeal porridge,
Of which I'll share with you;
My feet is my only carriage,
So I've got to push on through.
But while I'm gone, I mean:
Everything's gonna be all right!
Everything's gonna be all right!
Everything's gonna be all right!
Everything's gonna be all right!
I said, everything's gonna be all right-a!
Everything's gonna be all right!
Everything's gonna be all right, now!
Everything's gonna be all right!

So, woman, no cry;
No - no, woman - woman, no cry.
Woman, little sister, don't shed no tears;
No, woman, no cry.

I remember when we used to sit
In the government yard in Trenchtown.
And then Georgie would make the fire lights,
As it was logwood burnin' through the nights.
Then we would cook cornmeal porridge,
Of which I'll share with you;
My feet is my only carriage,
So I've got to push on through.
But while I'm gone:

No, woman, no cry;
No, woman, no cry.
Woman, little darlin', say don't shed no tears;
No, woman, no cry.

Eh! (Little darlin', don't shed no tears!
No, woman, no cry.
Little sister, don't shed no tears!
No, woman, no cry.)

This brings a tear to my eye everytime I hear it - so damn strong


----------



## CrimsonQueen

Scraping through my head...
until I don't want to sleep anymore
You make this all go away
you make this all go away...
I'm down to just one thing
and I'm starting to scare myself
you make this all go away...
I just want something
I just want something I can never have

You always were the one to show me how
back then I couldn't do the things
that I can do now
this thing is slowly taking me apart
grey would be the color
if I had a heart

come on and tell me
you make this all go away
you make this all go away
I'm down to just one thing
and I'm starting to scare myself
you make this all go away...
I just want something
...something I can never have


----------



## haste

^^ who's it by?


----------



## harraser

its called Something I Can Never Have by Nine Inch Nails


----------



## haste

thanks


----------



## neverwas

*Closer - Nine Inch Nails*

*You let me violate you.
You let me desecrate you.
You let me penetrate you.* 
You let me complicate you.
Help me.
I broke apart my insides. 
Help me. 
I've got no soul to sell.
Help me. 
The only thing that works for me. 
Help me get away from myself.

*I wanna fuck you like an animal.
I wanna feel you from the inside.
I wanna fuck you like an animal.*
My whole existence is flawed.
You get me closer to God.

You can have my isolation. 
You can have the hate that it brings.
*You can have my absence of faith. 
You can have my everything.
Help me. 
Tear down my reason. 
Help me.
It's your sex I can smell.
Help me. 
You make me perfect.* 
Help me become somebody else.

*I wanna fuck you like an animal.
I wanna feel you from the inside.
I wanna fuck you like an animal.
My whole existence is flawed.
You get me closer to God.*

Through every forest. 
Above the trees.
Within my stomach. 
*Scraped off my knees.*
I drink the honey inside your hive.
You are the reason I stay alive.


----------



## MoeBro

*Foo Fighters - All My Life*

All my life I've been searching for something
Something never comes never leads to nothing
Nothing satisfies but I'm getting close
Closer to the prize at the end of the rope
All night long I dream of the day
When it comes around then it's taken away
Leaves me with the feeling that I feel the most
The feeling comes to life when I see your ghost

Come down don't you resist
You have such a delicate wrist
And if I give it a twist
Something to hold when I lose my breath
Will I find something in that
So give me just what I need
Another reason to bleed
ONE BY ONE hidden up my sleeve 
ONE BY ONE hidden up my sleeve

Hey don't let it go to waste
I love it but I hate the taste
Weight keeping me down

Will I find a believer
Another one who believes
Another one to deceive
Over and over down on my knees
If I get any closer
And if you open up wide
And if you let me inside
On and on I've got nothing to hide
On and on I've got nothing to hide

Hey don't let it go to waste
I love it but I hate the taste
Weight keeping me down

All my life I've been searching for something
Something never comes never leads to nothing 
Nothing satisfies but I'm getting close
Closer to the prize at the end of the rope
All night long I dream of the day
When it comes around then it's taken away
Leaves me with the feeling that I feel the most
The feeling comes to life when I see your ghost

And I'm done, done and I'm on to the next one


Hey don't let it go to waste
I love it but I hate the taste
Weight keeping me down


Done done and on to the next one
Done I'm done and I'm
On to the next.


----------



## harraser

again...

*Tundra/Desert - Modest Mouse*


Every sick, fickle fucker
Childhood's what makes ya
Till they treat ya like tundra
Weigh those opinions
More like air than lead
Every planned occupation
Surefire disappointment up ahead
Till they treat ya like desert
See mirages of friendship, face turns read
Here's the soon to be anchor
*Build bridges to nothing, you'll get nowhere*
Every governor's mother knows
That their bread is buttered by Sam
And what about science?
they find proof and let you make your own decisions
Every childstar wonders
If they have a future up ahead
Every kindhearted banker
I don't think there is one
Every winning opinion
I wish I had one
*Stand on platforms in water
Filling jars full of silence you'll get nowhere
*


----------



## Taliana

Dido- Life For Rent.

I haven't really ever found a place that I call home
I never stick around quite long enough to make it
I apologize that once again I'm not in love
But it's not as if I mind 
that your heart ain't exactly breaking

It's just a thought, only a thought

But if my life is for rent and I don't lean to buy
Well I deserve nothing more than I get
Cos nothing I have is truly mine

I've always thought 
that I would love to live by the sea
To travel the world alone 
and live my life more simply
I have no idea what's happened to that dream
Cos there's really nothing left here to stop me

It's just a thought, only a thought

But if my life is for rent and I don't learn to buy
Well I deserve nothing more than I get
Cos nothing I have is truly mine

While my heart is a shield and I won't let it down
While I am so afraid to fail so I won't even try
Well how can I say I'm alive

If my life is for rent...


----------



## brothermarcus

*elliott smith - waltz #2*

First the mic then a half cigarette
Singing 'Cathy's Clown'
That's the man she's married to now
That's the girl that he takes around town

She appears composed, so she is, I suppose
Who can really tell?
She shows no emotion at all
Stares into space like a dead china doll

I'm never gonna know you now
But I'm gonna love you anyhow

Now she's done and they're calling someone
Such a familiar name
I'm so glad that my memory's remote
Cause I'm doing just fine hour to hour, note to note

Here it is, the revenge to the tune
"You're no good,
You're no good you're no good you're no good"
Can't you tell that it's well understood

I'm never gonna know you now
But I'm gonna love you anyhow

I'm here today and expected to stay on and on and on
I'm tired
I'm tired

Looking out on the substitute scene
Still going strong
XO, Mom
It's ok, it's alright, nothing's wrong

Tell Mr. Man with impossible plans to just leave me alone
In the place where I make no mistakes
In the place where I have what it takes

I'm never gonna know you now
But I'm gonna love you anyhow
I'm never gonna know you now
But I'm gonna love you anyhow
I'm never gonna know you now
But I'm gonna love you anyhow


----------



## neverwas

*Modest Mouse - Edit The Sad Parts*

Sometimes all I really want to feel is love
Sometimes I'm angry that I feel so angry
Sometimes my feelings get in the way
Of what I really feel I needed to say
If you stand in a circle
Then you'll all have a back to bite
Back logged voices on the 7 wonders
We're all so funny but he's lost his joke now
A communication from the one lined joke
A stand up comic and a rock musician
Making so much noise you don't know when to listen
Why are you judging people so damn hard
You're taking your point of views a bit too far
I made my shoes shine with my coal
But my polish didn't shine the hole
If you stand in a circle
Then you'll all have a back to bite
Back logged books on the 7 wonders
We're all so funny but he's lost his joke now
Our communications come from one lined joke
From stand up comics and a rock musicians
Making so much noise you don't know when to listen
Think it over
There's the air of the height of the highrollers
Think it over
You aint got nothing till ya know her

*Modest Mouse - Talking Shit About A Pretty Sunset*

Oh noose tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Looking kind of anxious in your cross armed stance
Like a bad tempered prom queen at a homecoming dance
And I claim I'm not excited with my life any more
*So I blame this town, this job, these friends
The truth is it's myself
And I'm trying to understand myself
and pinpoint where i am
By the time I get things figured out
I've change the whole damn plan*
Oh noose tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Talking shit about a pretty sunset
Blanketing opinions that i'll probably reget soon
*I've changed my mind so much I cant even trust it
My mind changed me so much I cant even trust myself*


----------



## haste

*The Forest Of October - Opeth* 

The memories that now rests in this forest
Forever shadowing the sunrise of my heart
Wings leave their nest at my coming
Swaying away unto the cold glowing sky
Dreaming away for a while
My spirit sighs in peace
Gazing unto the stars
Please, take me there

I am so alone, so cold
My heart is to scarred to glow
I wish the sunrise to come
Take my soul (away)
From this cold, lonely shell
I am free

From the eternal sea I rose
Veiled in darkness on either shore
Lost my pride, lost its glow
For me the sun rose no more

The forest of October
Sleeps silent when I depart
The web of time
Hides my last trace

My blaze travel the last universe
Like the sights of magic
Wrapped in aeons
My mind is one with my soul
I fall alone
While leaves fall from the weeping trees


----------



## MoeBro

*Type O Negative - Less than Zero*
My reflection as that shadow's 
blessing my death 
Lost soul in agony meet machine agony 

God if you love me, 
then why won't you set me free? 
I don't have call-waiting,
hey was that you pranking me? 

The sheep within 
Wearing wolf's skin 
Weak the giant 
Amongst midgets 

Snot and cum, piss and shit 
Of this I am made - like a taste of it? 

Vomit, pus, sweat, tears, blood 
The scab removed, revealing what was 

Of this man of Steele 
Nothing is real 
the truth be scant 
Lord of idiots 

The punishment? 
Eternal lent 
Victims be clear 
You're all volunteers


----------



## haste

^^ Nice, love Type O Negative!

*Gothic - Paradise Lost* 

Denying our restlessness
Frustrations tension eludes
The past was clean
Where thoughts were mild
The present day horrors alive

Slowly passing timeless horrors

Lives within all fear
The mourning in my tears
Drown all the past
We lived beneath these years
Awaiting for the call
For all life to expire
Passive to this day
To infinity we'll fall

The light is dim before us
Shadows appear and fall
A barrage of savage ways
Only the darkness can filter through

Awaiting for the call
For all life to expire
Passive to this day
To infinity we'll fall
Lives within all fear
The mourning in my tears
Drown all the past
We lived beneath these years


----------



## Furnace

*Andre 3000 - Happy Valentine's Day*

My name is Cupid Valentino, the modern day Cupid
And I just want to say one thing

Happy Valentine's Day
Every day the 14th!
I don't think y'all heard me!
I just wanna say Happy Valentine's Day!
Every day the 14th!
Can y'all dig that?
Now when arrows don't penetrate, see
Cupid grabs the pistol (Uh, yeah, now, now lookie here!)
And he shoots straight for your heart
And when he won't miss you!
That's alright 'cause y'all won't believe in me anyways
But..

Ya won't believe in me, but you would fancy
leprechauns or groundhogs
No thank you, Easter Bunny!
(There's all this talk about Santa Claus, but see
love will rule reign supreme)

Happy Valentine's Day
Every day the 14th! (You got it!)
When Cupid knocks at your door
You can't ignore me!
There's no need to run!
So, Happy Valentine's Day (Hey!)
Every day the 14th!
I may have it all wrong, see
If you know what loves mean, well
Well, somebody tell me!
'Cuz they just don't believe in me!

Ya' won't believe in me, but you would fancy
leprechauns or groundhogs
No thank you, Easter Bunny!
(There's so much fuss about Santa Claus, but see
Cupid will not be defeated!)

Happy Valentine's Day
Every day the 14th!
Now I know your hearts have grown cold
And that bothers me
Now I understand 'cause I use to be a bad boy in my day
I know you're trying to protect your lil' feelings
but you can't run away
Oooh ooh!

Ya' won't believe in me, but you would fancy..
(Hey! Don't you supposed to be some kind of player or something?)
Bunny!

Well keep on runnin', player
'Cause I got my good shoes on
And I got 'em tied up tight
So, you're going to find out tonightttttttttt!

Got a sweet lil' darling back in my corner
Below I know I love her, but act like I don't want her
Surrounded by the lonely, but yet feel like a loner
Could be an organ donor
The way I give up my heart, but
Never know because - shit, I never tell her!
Ask me about my feelings I'd holla' that it's irrela'
I don't get myself caught up in the Jello gella'
And puddin' pops, that others opt to call falling in love, but
For the record, have you ever rode a horse?
Would I like for you to take me to Pluto?
I said, "Of course!"
But if you ain't a sweety indeedy, I won't endorse
Hans Solo till I'm hit by the bullet, so may the force
Be with you, and I'll hit you when better time permits
For now, give me examples of why you're the shit!
But how am I to know with the profession that I'm in?
And if you do not know me, then how could you be my friend?

Happy Valentine's, Happy Valentine's
Happy Valentine's Day, Happy Valentine's Day


----------



## neverwas

*for harraser *

*On The Road Again - Willie Nelson*

On the road again:
Just can't wait to get on the road again.
The life I love is makin' music with my friends,
And I can't wait to get on the road again.

On the road again:
Goin' places that I've never been.
Seein' things that I may never see again,
And I can't wait to get on the road again. 

On the road again,
Like a band of gypsies, we go down the highway.
We're the best of friends,
Insisting that the world be turnin' our way,
And our way: 

Is on the road again:
Just can't wait to get on the road again.
The life I love is makin' music with my friends,
And I can't wait to get on the road again.

On the road again,
Like a band of gypsies, we go down the highway.
We're the best of friends,
Insisting that the world be turnin' our way,
And our way: 

Is on the road again:
Just can't wait to get on the road again.
The life I love is makin' music with my friends,
And I can't wait to get on the road again.

And I can't wait to get on the road again.


_its kinda fitting at this particular time_





 :D


----------



## MoeBro

*Type O Negative - The Dream Is Dead*

Champagne glass of blood and wine
On chocolate hearts alone I dine
Candles weeping waxing tears
Ten for roses each one a year - disappear

Arrows fester in my heart
Each memory another dart
Love and death both colored red
Showing my past, the dream is dead

Another lonley Valentine's Day
I can't believe that things turned
out this way
And though I hate to see you go
I know it must be so
Another lonely Valentine's Day

Nobody will break your fall
All for none, yeah, none for all
Nothings so cruel as the truth
Join the Festival of Fools

Nobody will break your fall
All for none, yeah, none for all
Nothings so cruel as the truth
Join the festival, my fools

Another lonley Valentine's Day
I can't believe that things turned
out this way
And though I hate to see you go
I know it must be so
Another lonely Valentine's Day

The dream is dead

appropriate?
meh


----------



## Symmetrical Daze

*Metallica- One* 

I Can't Remember Anything 
Can't Tell If this Is True or Dream 
Deep down Inside I Feel to Scream 
this Terrible Silence Stops Me 
Now That the War Is Through with Me 
I'm Waking up I Can Not See 
That There Is Not Much Left of Me
Nothing Is Real but Pain Now 

Hold My Breath as I Wish for Death 
Oh Please God,wake Me 

Back in the Womb its Much Too Real 
in Pumps Life That I must Feel 
but Can't Look Forward to Reveal 
Look to the Time When I'll Live 
Fed Through the Tube That Sticks in Me 
Just like a Wartime Novelty 
Tied to Machines That Make Me Be 
Cut this Life off from Me 

Hold My Breath as I Wish for Death 
Oh Please God,wake Me 

Now the World Is Gone I'm Just One 
Oh God,help Me Hold My Breath as I Wish for Death 
Oh Please God Help Me 

Darkness 

Imprisoning Me 
All That I See 
Absolute Horror 
I Cannot Live 
I Cannot Die 
Trapped in Myself
Body My Holding Cell 

Landmine 

Has Taken My Sight 
Taken My Speech 
Taken My Hearing 
Taken My Arms 
Taken My Legs 
Taken My Soul 
Left Me with Life in Hell


----------



## neverwas

*the cure - pictures of you*

I've been looking so long at these pictures of you
That I almost believe that they're real
I've been living so long with my pictures of you
That I almost believe that the pictures are
All I can feel

Remembering
You standing quiet in the rain
As I ran to your heart to be near
And we kissed as the sky fell in
Holding you close
How I always held close in your fear
Remembering
You running soft through the night
You were bigger and brighter and wider than snow
And screamed at the make-believe
Screamed at the sky
And you finally found all your courage
To let it all go

Remembering
You fallen into my arms
Crying for the death of your heart
You were stone white
So delicate
Lost in the cold
You were always so lost in the dark
Remembering
You how you used to be
Slow drowned
You were angels
So much more than everything
Hold for the last time then slip away quietly
Open my eyes
But I never see anything

If only I'd thought of the right words
I could have held on to your heart
If only I'd thought of the right words
I wouldn't be breaking apart
All my pictures of you

Looking so long at these pictures of you
But I never hold on to your heart
Looking so long for the words to be true
But always just breaking apart
My pictures of you

There was nothing in the world
That I ever wanted more
Than to feel you deep in my heart
There was nothing in the world
That I ever wanted more
Than to never feel the breaking apart
All my pictures of you 



~K~


----------



## haste

^^ been awhile since I've heard The Cure

* Broken - Novembers Doom* 

I am broken.
In spirit, body, and mind
Forever cold to faith in life
Mother of night, embrace me
I have not forgotten
Looking back on the years of last
With so much pain to bare
I am broken

Nights forgotten its son of brave
And turned her back on bitterness
Torn is my duality
Judging the force of things yet old
Trivia in forsaken thoughts
Of tomorrow's crushing blow

A calming plea, follow the day

Two fold, I stand to ache
Given to me by pitiful life
Desperate time, to pass in stride
How does anyone ever know?
False dreams, and lesser faith

Can you look me in the eyes
And tell me everything's all right?
If we talk about tomorrow
How can I stop your tears?

Separation of life and mind
Comfort, the quest for time
Suffer day, and hallowed night
In dark realms to betray
Left here for the devouring dogs
To feast upon my very pride
One thing I will never forget
That I am only a man
And I am broken

Failure I cannot fix
False hope for nothing
This is the life I lead
And tomorrow will not change


----------



## KAZ

I can't believe I forgot about this song.

Razorblades and Bandaids :: Econoline Crush

You'd think that you'd notice.. I've simply chosen.. to fade..
One fleeting moment.. I would've hoped I.. could stay..
If I kissed you would you push my face away?
If I told you how I feel would you have listened anyway?
I missed you more than words could ever say..
I missed you every single empty day..
Did you think this would be easy, my friend?
Did you think it'd come to this our bitter end?
Killed the magic..
Sucked the life out..
Buried me under the blame..
Follow me down.. to this our bitter end..

I wish that I'd noticed.. all the postponements, you said..
I never told you, you were the one I believed..
If I touched you would you push my hand away?
If I'd listened would I've heard the things that made me run away?
I missed you more than words could ever say..
I missed you every single empty day..
Did you think this would be easy, my friend?
Did you think it'd come to this our bitter end?
Killed the magic..
Sucked the life out..
Buried me under the blame..
Follow me down.. to this our bitter end..

Did you think this would be easy, my friend?
Did you think it'd come to this our bitter end?
Killed the magic..
Oh, sucked the life out..
Buried me under the blame..
Follow me down.. to this our bitter end..
Oooooh, follow me down.. to this our bitter end..


----------



## rewiiired

*Diary Of A Madman*

[Daisley - Kerslake - Osbourne - Rhoads]

Screaming at the window
Watch me die another day
Hopeless situation
Endless price I have to pay

Sanity now it's beyond me
There's no choice

Diary of a madman
Walk the line again today
Entries of confusion
Dear diary, I'm here to stay

Manic depression befriends me
Hear his voice
Sanity now it's beyond me
There's no choice

A sickened mind and spirit
The mirror tells me lies
Could I mistake myself for someone
Who lives behind my eyes?
Will he escape my soul
Or will he live in me?
Is he trying to get out
Or trying to enter me?

Voices in the darkness
Scream away my mental health
Can I ask a question
To help me save me from myself?

Enemies fill up the pages
Are they me
Monday 'till Sunday in stages
Set me free


----------



## Stark

*Floater - Colorblind*

The rolling green of hills
The swaying blue of sea
Red is the shade within you
Black is the space in me

We dive beneath the grass
Under sephirothic trees
*Show me I'm only blinded by my own apathy*

Oh my kingdom comes
My will is done
This thing I know
While god grows silent I grow violent
Breaking all the things that I need whole

*And while all I love grows distant 
I keep pissing on the lessons I so much need to know*

So my turn goes

The swaying hills of green
The rolling sea of blue
*If you say life is beautiful I guess it must be true*

In a grave beneath the grass
Remember how I chose to be
*Made peace with all the things I used to hate, except for me.*


----------



## blakemore

"It's so cold in Alaska." -Velvet Underground

more seriously...

"My broken heart makes me smile." - Sublime


----------



## harraser

*Cake - short skirt, long jacket

I want a girl with a mind like a diamond
I want a girl who knows what's best
I want a girl with shoes that cut
And eyes that burn like cigarettes *
I want a girl with the right allocation
Who's fast, and thorough, and sharp as a tack
She's playing with her jewelry, she's putting up her hair
She's touring the facility and picking up slack
I want a girl with a short skirt,
And a loooooong jacket

*I want a girl who gets up early
I want a girl who stays up late*
I want a girl with uninterrupted prosperity
Who uses a Machete to cut through red tape
With fingernails that shine like justice
*And a voice that is dark like tinted glass*
She is fast, thorough, and sharp as a tack 
She's touring the facility and picking up slack
I want a girl with a short skirt,
And a long, long jacket

Nanananananananananananananananananananananananananananana

I want a girl with a smooth liquidation
I want a girl with good dividends
At Citi Bank we will meet accidentally
We'll start to talk when she borrows my pen
She wants a car with a cup holder arm rest
She wants a car that will get her there
She's changing her name from kiddy to Karen
She's trading her mg for a white Chrysler le barron
I want a girl with a short skirt,
And a looooooooooooooooooooong jacket

Nanananananananananananananananananananananananananananana

(while looking for the lyrics to this i also found this verse... im including it because i want a girl who....)

*Okay, I want a girl that smells the coffee,
I want a girl who spills the wine,
I want a girl with mangled hair 
and words that never quite define,

I want a girl with a short skirt and a long jacket*


----------



## onetwothreefour

*cat power* (chan marshall) - "satisfaction"

this is just a cover of the old *stones* song, but the fact that she just takes a few verses makes them that much more potent - the lyrics are brilliant, and insightful. i really like the track, and gained a lot from it since this band's cover of it...assuming jagger wrote it, woah - he rules 

When I'm drivin' in my car
And the man come on the radio
He's tellin' me more and more
About some *useless information
Tryin' mess my imagination*

When I'm watchin' my TV
And *a man* comes on to tell me
How white my shirts can be
But, *he can't be a man 'cause he doesn't smoke
The same cigarettes as me*

When I'm ridin' around the globe
And I'm doin' this and I'm signin' that
And I'm tryin' to make some boy
Baby, baby, baby, come back 
*Can't you see I'm on a losing streak*
When I'm ridin' a round the globe
And I'm doin' this and I'm signin' that
And I'm tryin'
And I'm tryin'


----------



## rewiiired

*outerspace*
_*[cold]*_

This is the time 
To let them know who's side your on 
Everythings fine 
No one got raped here 
We had the time 
Set up to leave to go back home 
Back to our lives 
I'll never let go 

I wanna go up to outerspace 
No one, but me and you 

So far away 
We may become forgotten 
Take off today 
And leave this world 

We can't complain 
Suspended high above you 
Nothings the same 
Nothing grows old 

I wanna go up to outerspace 
No one, but me and you 

Just trying to get back home


----------



## rewiiired

...or, even better:

ATWA 
[system of a down]

Hey you, see me, pictures crazy,
All the world I've seen before me passing by,
I've got, nothing, to gain, to lose,
All the world I've seen before me passing by,

You don't care about how I feel,
I don't feel it anymore,
You don't care about how I feel,
I don't feel it anymore
You don't care about how I feel,
I don't feel it anymore,
You don't care about how I feel,
I don't feel it anymore.

Hey you, are me, not so pretty,
All the world I've seen before me passing by,
Silent my voice, I've got no choice
All the world I've seen before me passing by,

You don't care about how I feel,
I don't feel it anymore,
You don't care about how I feel,
I don't feel it anymore
You don't care about how I feel,
I don't feel it anymore,
You don't care about how I feel,
I don't feel it anymore
I don't see, anymore,
I don't hear, anymore,
I don't speak anymore,
I don't feel.

Hey you, see me, pictures crazy,
All the world I've seen before me passing by,
I've got, nothing, to gain, to lose,
All the world I've seen before me passing by,

You don't care about how I feel,
I don't feel it anymore,
You don't care about how I feel,
I don't feel it anymore
You don't care about how I feel,
I don't feel it anymore,
You don't care about how I feel,
I don't feel it anymore
I don't sleep, anymore,
I don't eat, anymore,
I don't live anymore,
I don't feel.


----------



## MoeBro

From Muse - Origin of Symmetry

*Muse - Bliss*

Everything about you is how I wanna be
Your freedom comes naturally
Everything about you resonates happiness
Now I won't settle for less

Give me all the peace and joy in your mind

Everything about you pains my envying
Your soul can't hate anything
Everything about you is so easy to love
They're watching you from above

Give me all the peace and joy in your mind
I want the peace and joy in your mind
Give me the peace and joy in your mind

Everything about you resonates happiness
Now I won't settle for less

Give me all the peace and joy in your mind
I want the peace and joy in your mind
Give me the peace and joy in your mind


----------



## Rollingrrl

*LINKIN PARK - NUMB*

LINKIN PARK LYRICS

"Numb"

I'm tired of being what you want me to be
Feeling so faithless lost under the surface
Don't know what you're expecting of me
Put under the pressure of walking in your shoes
(Caught in the undertow just caught in the undertow)
Every step that I take is another mistake to you
(Caught in the undertow just caught in the undertow)

[Chorus]
I've become so numb I can't feel you there
I've become so tired so much more aware
I'm becoming this all I want to do
Is be more like me and be less like you

Can't you see that you're smothering me
Holding too tightly afraid to lose control
Cause everything that you thought I would be
Has fallen apart right in front of you
(Caught in the undertow just caught in the undertow)
Every step that I take is another mistake to you
(Caught in the undertow just caught in the undertow)
And every second I waste is more than I can take

[Chorus]
I've become so numb I can't feel you there
I've become so tired so much more aware
I'm becoming this all I want to do
Is be more like me and be less like you

And I know
I may end up failing too
But I know
You were just like me with someone disappointed in you

[Chorus]
I've become so numb I can't feel you there
I've become so tired so much more aware
I'm becoming this all I want to do
Is be more like me and be less like you

[Chorus]
I've become so numb I can't feel you there
I've tired of being what you want me to be
I've become so numb I can't feel you there
I've tired of being what you want me to be


----------



## Furnace

*New Order - Bizarre Love Triangle*

Every time i think of you
I feel shot right through with a bolt of blue
It's no problem of mine but it's a problem I find
Living a life that I can't leave behind
There's no sense in telling me
The wisdom of a fool won't set you free
But that's the way that it goes
And it's what nobody knows
While every day my confusion grows
Every time I see you falling
I get down on my knees and pray
I'm waiting for that final moment
You'll say the words that I can't say

I feel fine and I feel good
I'm feeling like I never should
Whenever I get this way, I just don't know what to say
Why can't we be ourselves like we were yesterday
I'm not sure what this could mean
I don't think you're what you seem
I do admit to myself
That if I hurt someone else
Then I'll never see just what we're meant to be
Every time I see you falling
I get down on my knees and pray
I'm waiting for that final moment
You'll say the words that I can't say.


----------



## cherub

Artist: Kelly Osbourne feat. Ozzy 
Title: Changes 



Kelly:]
I feel unhappy 
I am so sad 
I lost the best friend 
That I've ever had 

[Ozzy:]
She is my baby 
I love her so 
But it's to late now 
I've let her go 

[Both:]
We're going through changes 
We're going through changes  

[Kelly:]
We've shared the years 
We've shared each day 
I love you daddy 
But I found my way 

[Ozzy:]
You know the world 
Is an evil place 
My baby is grown now 
She's found her way 

[Both:]
(ohh ahh - 
We're going through changes 
We're going through changes 


[Kelly:]
It took so long 
To realize 
I can still hear 
His last goodbyes 

[Ozzy:]
Now all my days 
I'm filled in fears 
Wish I could go back 
And change the years 

[Both:]
We're going through changes 
We're going through changes
We're going through... Changes 

[Both:]
Changes 
Changes 
Changes...


----------



## killarava2day

Immortal Technique- Cause of Death

[Talking]
Immortal Technique
Revolutionary Volume 2
Yeah, broadcasting live from Harlem, New York
Let the truth be known..

[Verse 1]
You better watch what the fuck flies outta ya mouth
Or I'ma hijack a plane and fly it into your house
Burn your apartment with your family tied to the couch
And slit your throat, so when you scream, only blood comes out
I doubt that there could ever be...a more wicked MC
'Cuz AIDs infested child molesters aren't sicker than me
I see the world for what it is, beyond the white and the black
The way the government downplays historical facts
'Cuz the United States sponsored the rise of the 3rd Reich
Just like the CIA trained terrorists to the fight
Build bombs and sneak box cutters onto a flight
When I was a child, the Devil himself bought me a mic
But I refused the offer, 'cuz God sent me to strike
With skills unused like fallopian tubes on a dyke
My words'll expose George Bush and Bin Laden
As two separate parts of the same seven headed dragon
And you can't fathom the truth, so you don't hear me
You think illuminati's just a fuckin conspiracy theory?
That's why Conservative racists are all runnin' shit
And your phone is tapped by the Federal Government
So I'm jammin' frequencies in ya brain when you speak to me
Technique will rip a rapper to pieces indecently
Pack weapons illegally, because I'm never hesitant
Sniper scoping a commission controllin the president

[Hook]
Father, forgive them, for they don't know right from wrong
The truth will set you free, written down in this song
And the song has the Cause of Death written in code
The Word of God brought to life, that'll save ya soul..

Save ya soul motherfucker...save ya soul..

Yeah, yeah, yeah

[Verse 2]
I hacked the Pentagon for self-incriminating evidence
Of Republican manufactured white powder pestilence
Marines Corps. flat (?) vest, with the guns and ammo
Spittin' bars like a demon stuck inside a piano
Turn a Sambo into a soldier with just one line
Now here's the truth about the system that'll fuck up your mind
They gave Al Queda 6 billion dollars in 1989 to 1992
And now the last chapters of Revelations are coming true
And I know a lot of people find it hard to swallow this
Because subliminal bigotry makes you hate my politics

But you act like America wouldn't destroy two buildings
In a country that was sponsoring bombs dropped on our children
I was watching the Towers, and though I wasn't the closest
I saw them crumble to the Earth like they was full of explosives
And they thought nobody noticed the news report that they did
About the bombs planted on the George Washington bridge
Four Non-Arabs arrested during the emergency
And then it disappeared from the news permanently
They dubbed a tape of Osama, and they said it was proof
"Jealous of our freedom," I can't believe you bought that excuse
Rockin a motherfucking flag don't make you a hero
Word to Ground Zero
The Devil crept into Heaven, God overslept on the 7th
The New World Order was born on September 11

[Hook]

[Verse 3]
And just so Conservatives don't take it to heart
I don't think Bush did it, 'cuz he isn't that smart
He's just a stupid puppet taking orders on his cell phone
From the same people that sabotaged Senator Wellstone
The military industry got it poppin' and lockin'
Looking for a way to justify the Wolfowitz Doctrine
And as a matter of fact, Rumsfeld, now that I think back
Without 9/11, you couldn't have a war in Iraq
Or a Defense budget of world conquest proportions
Kill freedom of speech and revoke the right to abortions
Tax cut extortion, a blessing to the wealthy and wicked
But you still have to answer to the Armageddon you scripted
And Dick Cheney, you fuckin leech, tell them your plans
About building your pipelines through Afghanistan
And how Israeli troops trained the Taliban in Pakistan
You might have some house niggaz fooled, but I understand
Colonialism is sponsored by corporations
That's why Halliburton gets paid to rebuild nations
Tell me the truth, I don't scare into paralysis
I know the CIA saw Bin Laden on dialysis
In '98 when he was Top Ten for the FBI
Government ties is really why the Government lies
Read it yourself instead of asking the Government why
'Cuz then the Cause of Death will cause the propaganda to die..

[Man talking]
He is scheduled for 60 Minutes next. He is going on
French, Italian, Japanese television. People
everywhere are starting to listen to him. It's embarassing


----------



## 247

^^those are some badass lyrics im downloading the song as we speak


The Haunted - Forensick

At night I listen to the sound of the animals,
I understand now that there are no limits to what you are capable of.
You don't even see it yourselves,
and the news anchor on the TV set talks in a neutral voice about rape, 
murder
and this weeks weather without change of tone
It seems that nothing matters as we close in on the turn of the millenium,
violence and commercial breaks has become the opium that used to religion.
Fuck you, mankind.
You're so ugly, so vain.

The language of brutality is all you seem to understand,
bloodlust as long as it's someone elses blood.
To fuck, suck, eat and shit.
Breeding has turned into a pastime,
death as recreation...

You are no better than a pack of hyenas,
the sight and smell of someone elses pain and misery makes you feel good,
ensuring one more day in safety,
decimating the odds that you or someone you love is going to get hurt.
Well don't fucking fool yourself,
you're not safe,
not in this world.
All you are is collateral damage,
presumptive headlines,
expendable meat for the media hounds,
statistics and forensic reports for some brainless fuck to drool over on the 
internet.

You are royally fucked.


----------



## phase_dancer

*Shadow Captain*

Words David Crosby; Lyrics Craig Doerge
copyright 1977 Staysail Music, BMI/Fair Star Music, Inc., ASCAP.


Oh, captain, what are we hiding from?
You've been hiding from the start.
Did some lover steal your heart,
Or did the full moon make you mad?

Oh, captain, why these speechless seas
That never seem to land?
Oh I need to understand.
Could a little light be that bad?

I can see your hands are roughened
By the wheel and the rope.
I'd like to look to you for hope,
I think it's hiding there.
This boat is blacked out like a city
Awaiting bombers in the night.
Oh you hold your helm so tight,
And yet the sky seems so fair.

Who guides this ship
Dreaming through the seas
Turning and searching,
Whichever way you please?
Speak to me, I need to see your face,
Shadowy captain, in a darkened space.

If I were to spy a city
Floating just above the sea,
Could we stop
And look for me
Among those playing on the pier?

Or would you turn away knowing,
It was still a ways away,
And if I was there today
you could not see me all that clear.

Shadowy captain of a charcoal ship,
Trying to give the light the slip.


----------



## neverwas

_slaps on some cowboy boots and hat_

*The Devil Went Down To Georgia 

Performed by Charlie Daniels Band *

The devil went down to Georgia 
He was looking for a soul to steal 
He was in a bind cause he was way behind 
And he was willing to make a deal 
When he came across this young man 
Sawing on a fiddle and playing it hot 
And the devil jumped up on a hickony stump 
And said, "Boy" let me tell you what 
I guess you didn't know it 
But I'm a fiddle player too 
And if you'd care to take a dare 
I'll make a bet with you 
Now you played pretty good fiddle,boy 
But give the devil his due 
I bet a fiddle of gold against your soul 
Cause I think I'm better than you 
The boy said "My name's Johnny 
And it might be a sin 
But I'll take you bet, your gonna regret 
Cause I'm the best that's ever been" 

Johnny raising up your bow 
And play your fiddle hard 
Cause hell's broke loose in Georgia 
And the devil deals the cards 
And if you win 
You get this shiny fiddle made of gold 
But if you lose, the devil gets your soul 
The devil opened up his case 
And he said "I'll start this show" 
And fire flew from his finger tips 
As he raised up his bow 
And he pulled the bow across the strings 
And it made a evil hiss 
Then a band of demons joined in 
And it sounded something like this 

When the devil finished Johnny said 
Well you're, pretty good old son 
But sit down in that chair right there 
And let me show you how it's done 

*Fire on the mountain, run boys run 
The devil's in the house of the rising sun 
Chicken in the break pan picking at dough 
Grandma does your dog bite no child no 

The devil bowed his head 
Because he knew that he'd been beat 
And he laid that golden fiddle 
On the ground at Johnny's feet 
Johnny said "Devil just come on back 
If you ever want to try again 
Cause I told you once, you son of bitch 
I'm the best that's ever been" he played 

*the cure - to wish impossible things*

remember how it used to be 
when the sun would fill up the sky 
remember how we used to feel 
those days would never end 
those days would never end 

remember how it used to be 
when the stars would fill the sky 
remember how we used to dream 
those nights would never end 
those nights would never end 

it was the sweetness of your skin 
it was the hope of all we might have been 
that fills me with the hope to wish 
impossible things 

but now the sun shines cold 
and all the sky is grey 
the stars are dimmed by clouds and tears 
and all i wish 
is gone away 
all i wish 
is gone away 

all i wish 
is gone away


----------



## brothermarcus

*everything but the girl - before today*

I don’t want excuses. 
I don’t want your smiles. 
I don’t want to feel like we’re apart a thousand of miles. 
I don’t want your attitude. 
I don’t want your things. 
But I don’t want a phone that never rings. 
I want your love and I want it now. 
I want your love and I want it now. 

I don’t want your history. 
I don’t want that stuff. 
I want you to shut your mouth. 
That would be enough. 
I don’t care if you’ve been here before. 
You don’t understand. 
Tonight I feel above the law, I’m coming into land. 
I want your love and I want it now. 
I want your love and I want it now. 

My heart is that much harder now. 
That’s what I thought before today. 
My heart is that much harder now. 
I thought that it would stay that way, before today. 
Before today. 
But I don’t want a phone that never rings. 
I want your love and I want it now. 
I want your love and I want it now. 
I want your love.


----------



## Frosty da snowman

^^ great band. A friend got me into them
Here's one from another band she got me into.
Mandaly
This Life

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


You couldn’t even bring yourself

To stay, oh no
You had to go
Spoil it all
I know you had to go
Now I find these endlessly
Colourblind days
To fill
You never will

(take this life)
Take this life
Take it all
In your hands
You were mine
I could smile
You understand, fine

Again
I dream
You come to me
(come back to me)
And comfort me
But now I dream
Where did this time go
Where did this time go
Did your love go

I know
You have to go
Spoil it all
And now I know
You never will

(take this life)
Take this life
Take it all
In your hands
You were mine
I could smile
You understand, fine

(take this life)
Take this life
Take it all
In your hands
You were mine
I could smile
Again

Just what you said was cold advice
I discovered sticks go with knives
I discovered I could die in your chains
Still I feel, so won’t you stay
Oh, babe

(take this life)
Take this life
Take it all
In your hands
You were mine
I could smile
You understand, fine

(take this life)
Take this life
Take it all
In your hands
You were mine
I could smile
Again


----------



## MoeBro

*Muse - Sunburn*

Come waste your millions here
Secretly she sings
Another corporate show
Guilty conscience grows
I'll feel guilty conscience grow
I'll feel guilty conscience grow
She burns like the sun
I can't look away
She'll burn our horizons make no mistake

Come let the truth be shared
No one ever dared
To break these endless nights
Secretly she cries

She burns like the sun
I can't look away
She'll burn our horizons make no mistake

And I'll hide from the world
Behind a broken frame
And I'll burn forever can't face the shame
And I'll hide from the world
Behind a broken frame
And I'll burn forever can't face the shame


----------



## KAZ

Little Star :: Stina Nordenstam

Little star
So you had to go
You must have wanted him to know
You must have wanted the world to know
Poor little thing
And now, they know

Little star
I had to close my eyes
There was a fire at the warehouse
They're always waiting for a thing like this
Came travelin' from all the town
For you, little star

Little star
So you had to go
You must have wanted him to know
You must have wanted the world to know
Poor little thing
And now, they know

[what the hell is this??!!]

For you, little star


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

*Dope - What about*

Every time I go to bed
I hear the voices in my head
They say
What about me
Every time I feel the way I feel
I just don't know what I should do
What about you

What about you, what about me
What about everything

Round and round and round we go 
And where it stops I really do not know
What do I know
I was fine but now today
I feel the way I feel and that's okay

What about you, what about me 
What about everything

What about me and you
Everything is overwhelming
What do I say and do
Everything is overwhelming
What about me and you
Everything is overwhelming
Ahh waht the fuck's it to you

What abut you, what about me,
What about everything
I'm not like you...


----------



## cherub

*Artist: Dan Fogelberg 
Title: Ever On (a Traveling Prayer) *


May the trail rise up to meet you
May your heart rejoice in song
May the skies be fair above you
As you journey ever on

Ever on, ever on
Ever on, ever on

*In this planetary circle
We are but a single stone
Spinning on our fragile axis
Through the endless night alone*

Ever on, ever on
Ever on, ever on

May your love be there to guide us
May it always keep us strong
May we walk within your footsteps
As you lead us ever on

Ever on, ever on
Ever on, ever on
Ever on, ever on
Ever on, ever on


----------



## haste

* Rainbow In The Dark - Ronny James Dio* 

When there's lightning
you know it always bring me down 
'cause it's free 
and I see 
that it's me who's lost and never found

I cry out for magic 
I feel it dancing in the light 
It was cruel 
lost my hold 
to the shadows of the night

No sign of the morning coming 
you've been left on your own 
Like a rainbow in the dark 
a rainbow in the dark

Do your demons 
do they ever let you go 
When you've tried 
do they hide deep inside 
is it someone that you know

You're just a picture 
you're an image caught in time 
We're a lie 
you and I 
we're words without a rhyme

There's no sign of the morning coming 
you've been left on your own 
Like a rainbow in the dark 
just a rainbow in the dark 

When there's lightning 
you know it always brings me down 
'cause it's free 
and I see that it's me who's lost and never found

Feel the magic 
fell it floating in the air 
But it's fear 
and you'll hear it calling you 
beware look out

There's no sign of the morning coming 
there's no sign of the day
You've been left on your own like a rainbow 
like a rainbow in the dark


----------



## neverwas

*pantera - the great southern trendkill*

It's wearing on my mind, I'm speaking all my doubts aloud 
You rob a dead mans grave, then flaunt it like you did create 
If I hit bottom and everythings gone 
In the great Mississippi, please drown me and run 
It's digging  time again, you're nurturing the weakest trend 
Those with the heart and the brain to get past this 
Can spot a pathetic without even asking 
Fuck your magazine, and fuck the long dead plastic scene 
Pierce a new hole, if  Hell was "in" you'd give your soul 

The great southern trendkill 
That's right,  
The great southern trendkill 

Buy it at a store, from MTV to on the floor 
You look just like a star, it's proof you don't know who you are 
It's bullshit time again, you'll save the world within your trend 
Politically relieved, you're product sold and well received 
The right words spoken gold, if I was God you'd sell your soul to... 

*pantera - war nerve*

Truly, fuck the world, for all it's worth, every inch of Planet 
Earth, fuck myself, don't leave me out,  
But don't get involved, don't corner me 
Inside, ulcer, unjust bastards, file out face first 
Meet the lies and see what you are 

It's forcing you down, and it's grinding against you 
Let the war nerve break  

For every fucking second the pathetic media pisses on me and 
judges what I am in one paragraph - Look here - Fuck you all  

Expect the worse, you bleeding heart, but kill me first 
Before it starts, yes my cock is getting hard,  
We are born different after all 
Invite mayhem, produce weapons, shoot out, burn down 
No CNN or media now 

All the money in the fucking world couldn't buy me one second of trust  
Or one ounce of faith in anything you're about 
Fuck you all 
Nothing is worth the sleep that I've lost 
Apologies unacceptable now 
A blistered revenge awaits in me 
This is fucking loveless 
Hate 
Hate mail is not read, in jail instead 
Hate 
The Lord knows, there's worse 
Ignore, this curse 
Hate


----------



## rewiiired

"Natural Life"
by Breaking Benjamin
(damn good CD)


hold still
all of my life
all of my time
I don't wanna come back around tonight
and all that I need
is serenity
I don't wanna feel your new disease

the natural life
you're born, you die
the natural life
you're wrong, you're right
the natural life
you're born, you die
the natural life's a lie

all of my lies
swallow your pride
I don't wanna come back around tonight
and all that I need
is serenity
I don't wanna feel your new disease

the natural life
you're born, you die
the natural life
you're wrong, you're right
the natural life
you're born, you die
the natural life's a lie

right
you're right
I can never lie
let me go
try to find a home
I can't wait
try to stay awake
dead inside
bothered by the lie
you're right

the natural life
you're born, you die
the natural life
you're wrong, you're right
the natural life
you're born, you die
the natural life's a lie

a lie.


----------



## rewiiired

*Change*
by Boingo 
(Danny Elfman)

_(and this man is a musical and lyrical genius, by the way)_

Don't you ever wonder why, nothing ever seems to change 
If it does it's for the worse, seems it's just a modern curse 
Sometimes when I take a peek outside of my little cage, 
Everyone looks so asleep, will they die before they wake 

And, hey. . . Don't you know? We're just products of our time and Hey . . . 
What d'ya say? Show me yours, I'll show you mine 

Better dumb and happy than smart and without any friends 
Better cute and better loud, better join up with the crowd 
Keep up or be left behind, there's a dust storm in my mind 
Seems I can't see straight these days, doesn't matter anyway 
Hey . . . Don't you know? We're just products of our times and 
Hey, what d'ya say? Show me yours, I'll show you mine 

Hey, what d'ya say? Hey, what d'ya say? Please don't ever - 
Oh God, here's that question now. The one that makes me go insane 
I'd gladly tear my heart out if you never, never, never, never change 

Do you want to change? Do you want to change right now? 
Do you want to change . . . I like my stupid life, just the way it is 
And I wouldn't even change it for a thousand flying pigs 

And I like you just the way you are, I like your face just the way it is 
And I wouldn't even change it for a herd of screaming kids 
And I like you just the way you are, I like you though you may not like me back 
I would dazzle you with brilliance, if I only had the knack 

'Cause I like you just the way you are, I like this life just the way it is 
And the castles all around me, have been melting now for years 
And it kills my brain to think of all the time I wasted here 
All the efforts, sweat, and broken hearts, the screaming and the tears 

And I'm dreaming again . . . Floating in a pool of mud 
Try to get back where I was and I don't really care 

Got a little talking to, by the mirror in my room, and I don't really care . . . 
Whispering voices from the dead, come from underneath my bed 
And I don't really care . . . 

I like my stupid life just the way it is 
And the chaos that surrounds me like a flock of screaming pigs 
And it hurts my brain to think of all the stupid things I've said 
And if I could change the future I would change the past instead 
And I'm dreaming again . . . and I'm dreaming again . . . 

Baby - sometimes I worry about you 
Sometimes you're so far away, tell me what to do 
I say, Baby . . . sometimes I worry about you 
Sometimes I just can't believe everything you do 
I say, Baby . . . sometimes I worry about you 
Every day I feel the same, don't you feel it too 
I say, Baby . . . sometimes I worry about me 
Seems I'm falling down a lot, in between the scenes 
I say, Baby . . . sometimes I worry about me 
Getting harder all the time, harder now to see 
I say, Baby . . . sometimes I worry about me 
Light another cigarette, have another dream 

It's the same thing every day, nothing ever seems to change and I . . . 

Do you really want to change? 
Testaments and growing pains. Tranquilizers for the soul. 
Nothing ventured, nothing gained - evolution's cruelest joke 
Why is everyone upset? I once knew but I forget. Something happened, 
Something strange, something it appears has changed 

Hey . . . Don't you know? We're just products of our times 
And hey, what d'ya say? Show me yours, I'll show you mine 

Hey, what d'ya say? Hey, what d'ya say? Please don't ever - 
Oh God, here's that question now, the one that makes me go insane 
I'd gladly tear my heart out if you never, never, never, never change.


----------



## KAZ

the postal service :: clark gable

I was waiting for a cross-town train in the london underground
When it struck me that i've been waiting since birth to find
A love that would look and sound like a movie so i changed
My plans and rented a camera and a van and then i called you
"i need you to pretend that we are in love again" and you agreed to

I want so badly to believe that "there is truth, that love is real"
And i want life in every word to the extent that it's absurd
I greased the lens and framed the shot using a friend as my stand-in
The script it called for rain but it was clear that day so we faked it
The marker snapped and i yelled "quiet on the set"
And then called "action!"
And i kissed you in  a stye that clark gable would have admired
(i thought it classic)

I want so badly to believe that "there is truth, that love is real"
And i want life in every word to the extent that it's absurd
I know you're wise beyond your years, but do you ever get the fear
That your perfect verse is just a lie you tell yourself to help you get by?


----------



## neverwas

*the road less traveled*

There's a road a winding road that never ends
Full of curves lessons learned at every bend
Goin's rough unlike the straight and narrow
It's for those who go against the grain
Have no fear dare to dream of a change live to march to the beat of a
different drummer
And it all might come together
And it all might come unraveled
On the road less traveled

For the road less traveled ain't for the faint of heart
For those who choose to play it safe and never stray too far
Me I want to live my life and one day leave my mark
And it all might come together
And it all come unraveled
On the road less traveled

I've chosen a pathway I may not endure
One thing's for certain nothing for sure
And it all might come together
And it all might come unraveled
On the road less traveled

For the road less traveled ain't for the faint of heart
For those who choose to play it safe and never stray too far
Me I want to live my life and one day leave my mark
And it all might come together
And it all come unraveled
On the road less traveled

There's a road winding road that never ends


----------



## killarava2day

*Immortal Technique- You Never Know.*

She was on her way to becoming a college graduate
Wouldn't even stop to talk to the average kid
The type of latina I'd sit and contemplate marriage with
Fuck the horse and carriage shit, her love was never for hire
Disciplined, intellectual beauty's what I desire
Flyer than Salma Hayek or Jennifer Lopez
Everyone told me, kickin' it to her was hopeless
At first I just thought, she didn't mess with broke kids
The thug niggaz always talking about, how they smoke kids
But the rich-sniff-coke kids got no play
"I'm not even interested" is what her body language would say
Everyone around the way, gave up trying to get in it
It didn't matter how good your game was, she wasn't with it
On the block, bitches was jealous, but wouldn't admit it
Talk shit, and deny to everyone that they did it
'Cause they regreted the long list of niggaz that they let hit it
And no one ever gave them shit except McDonald's and did-dick
Smoking weed with thoughts of envy, whenever they lit it
She smoked intelligently and they bit it, always trying to copy
But when they tried to use her vocab, they sounded sloppy
She had a style, all her own, respectful and pure
I was sick in the head for her, and there wasn't a cure


Don't you know that, time waits for no man
Not fate, it's all planned
I'm blessed just to know you
I've loved and I've lost just to hold you all night
Can't find, a reason why
God came, to you and I
If I had the chance again, I'd never let you go
Hold tight to your love, 'cause you never know


Her eyes are brown and beautiful, yet empty and sad
I used to talk to her occasionally, and she was glad
That I wasn't just another nigga trying to get in it
So every now and then we'd stop and talk for a minute
I didn't have a gimmick so the minutes turned to hours
On her birthday, I gave her a poem with flowers
Then I took her out to dinner after her cousin's baby shower
We talked about, power to the people and such
We spent more time together but it was never enough
I never tried to sneak a touch, or even cop a feel
I was too interested, in keeping it real
Perfectly honest and complete, she would always call me "carino,"
And never Technique, bought me a new book to read every 2 or 3 weeks
Forever changing the expression of my thoughts when I speak
It was because of her, I even deaded all of my freaks
She convinced me, to stop hangin' out on the streets
To stop robbin' and stealin', from people like you
Instead I took her out to the Apollo and the Bronxu
We sailed in Barrio (?) and the Metropolitan too
Got to the point when I was either with her or my crew
So I decided one day, to tell her my feelings was true
I couldn't live without her so I told her, facing my fears
But honey's only response, was a face full of tears
She could only sob hysterically, holding me tight
I tried to speak, but she wouldn't stop until I left sight
I felt like a moth who got himself too close to the light
Except I didn't burn, I turned cold after that night


I went on with my life, college and my career
Ended up locked up like an animal for a year
Where the C.O.'s talk to you like they were the overseer
Then I got sent to the hole, when my exit was near
At night in my cell, I'd close my eyes and I'd see her
Hold her close in my dreams, but when I woke she disappeared
Just an empty cell until the state gave me parole in the summer
came back, in tact and on track
But the fact of the matter, is I still felt cold
Even after my mother, hugged me, cryin' at home
My real niggaz would catch me thinkin', out of my zone
Fuckin' lots of different women, but I still felt alone
Relatively well-known around the New York underground
But I kept thinking of her and how we used to be down
The sound of her voice, and the beautiful smell of her hair
Though gone physically, somehow it was still there
I had to do something, because the shit was too much to bear
So I went and visited the building where she used to live
The world looks a lot different after you do a bid
The way your life done changed
While primitive minds (are) still stuck in the same game
Like her cousin who was on the corner slangin' cocaine
Stepped in the lobby and tapped the button next to her last name
Her mom buzzed me up and hugged me up, like a mother oughta
But her facial expression changed, when I asked about her daughter


She told me that there was a note for me, that was left behind
She had left it there waiting, for such a long time
I was inclined to ask about it but she brought it up first
I saw a tear swelling up in her eye, and then she cursed
She told me where the letter was and I started thinking the worst
Reversed my position, stepped over and opened the door
And sure enough there was an envelope with my name on the floor
"Nobody loves you more than me carino" is what the letter said

"By the time you get to read this, I'll probably be dead
But when you left in '97 a part of me went to Heaven
I thank God at least I got to know what love really was
But it hurt me, to see what true love really does
'Cause even though we never made love, you were all that there was
It was because I loved you so much that I had to make you leave
You made me doubt the way I thought, you made me want to believe
And then I slipped up, and I let you get close to me
It was hard to not be openly when people spoke to me
This was not the way I thought my life was supposed to be
Baby don't you see, I had a blood transfusion that left me with HIV
Hoped the end exists for me since late in 1993
I died a virgin, I wish I could've given myself to you
I cried in the hospital because there was no one else but you
Promise that you'll meet me in paradise inevitably
No matter what, I'll keep your love forever with me"

What happened for the rest of the day is still a blur
But I remember wishing that I was dead, instead of her
She was buried on August 3rd
The story ends without a sequel
And now you know why Technique, don't fucking fall in love with people
Hold the person that you love closely if they're next to you
The one you love, not the person that'll simply have sex with you
Appreciate them to the fullest extent, and then beyond
'Cause you never really know what you got, until it's gone


----------



## neverwas

* Ours - Dizzy*

we ran,
we starve the things that feel.
out back
the drunken waters steal from me.

if we beat him down will he stay?
he's a little dizzy
and i feel it starting to take me
where did everybody go?
I need them now to save me.

we fell
when they choked the things that feed
how come
we hurt the ones we need?

lie down and stretch upon the sea.

if we beat him down will he stay?
he's a little dizzy.
and I feel it starting to take me
where did everybody go?
I need them now
if we beat him down will he stay?

if we beat him down will he stay?
he's a little dizzy.
and I feel it starting to take me
where did everybody go?
I need them now to save...
if we beat him down.

* ours - meet me in the tower*

I'm paralyzed from head down
Realized pushing their doubts
I'm burned by all the fire
Thats spread within my house
You put them there so you can put them out

When courage strikes we'll come out
And wait around with our heads down
Turn me to the sky, turn me upside down
A way to feel alive, a life thats mine

Cause I am like a big strong cable
I am like a girl so soft inside
Finally today I'm able
To put you in the ground
I'll meet you in the ground

The mirror fell and I
I may as well have been blind
The days passing like cars
I'll meet you in the tower
If they can dream then why
Oh why can't I?

I've finally stablized 
Everyone will see


----------



## haste

*Gone With The Sin - HIM* 

I love your skin oh so white
I love your touch cold as ice
And I love every single tear you cry
I just love the way you're losing your life

Ohohohohoh my Baby, how beautiful you are
Ohohohohoh my Darling, completely torn apart
You're gone with the sin my Baby and beautiful you are
You're gone with the sin my Darling

I adore the dispair in your eyes
I worship your lips once red as wine
I crave for your scent sending shivers down my spine
I just love the way you're running out of life

Ohohohohoh my Baby, how beautiful you are
Ohohohohoh my Darling, completely torn apart
You're gone with the sin my Baby and beautiful you are
You're gone with the sin my Darling


----------



## Furnace

something tells me that this song will be misunderstood, but I like it b/c it's got a good beat...you know, toe-tapping.

*Blink 182 - I miss you*

Hello there, the angel from my nightmare
The shadow in the background of the morgue
The unsuspecting victim of darkness in the valley
We can live like Jack and Sally if we want 
Where you can always find me
We'll have Halloween on Christmas
And in the night we'll wish this never ends
We'll wish this never ends

(I miss you I miss you)
(I miss you I miss you)

Where are you and I'm so sorry
I cannot sleep I cannot dream tonight
I need somebody and always
This sick strange darkness 
Comes creeping on so haunting every time
And as I stared I counted 
Webs from all the spiders
Catching things and eating their insides
Like indecision to call you
and hear your voice of treason
Will you come home and stop this pain tonight
Stop this pain tonight

Don't waste your time on me you're already 
The voice inside my head (miss you miss you)
Don't waste your time on me you're already 
The voice inside my head (miss you miss you)

Don't waste your time on me you're already 
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you)
Don't waste your time on me you're already 
The voice inside my head (I miss you miss you)


----------



## apollo

^^ I love that track... It's quite apt for how I feel right now. This one is too;

Neil Young - Oh, lonesome me

--
Everybody's going out and having fun
I'm a fool for staying home and having none.
I can't get over how she set me free.
Oh, lonesome me.

There must be some way that I can lose these lonesome blues
Forget about my past and find someone new
I've thought of everything from A to Z
Oh, lonesome me.

I'll bet she's not like me.
She's out and fancy free,
Flirting with the boys with all her charms
But I still love her so,
And brother don't you know
I'd welcome her right back here in my arms
--

I can almost play it on guitar... Too bad I'll never be able to sing


----------



## apollo

Jebediah - spoil the show

I know I've said things I didn't mean to say 
And I know I've done thing I didn't mean to do 
I'm stupid, pathetic 
Sometimes I say, things that I never mean to say 
And sometimes I do things I don't wanna do 
But we can leave that out 

I'm waiting for the early sign 
That signals everything is fine 
I've rocked the boat enough I know 
To make a scene and spoil the show 

I get jealous, way too easy all the time 
And over zealous, way to easy on time 
Before I see things straight 
Sometimes I say things I never mean to say 
And sometimes I do somethings I don't wanna do 
But we can leave that out


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

"Touch, Feel & Lose"
Ryan Adams

I knew I was never gonna talk to you tomorrow 
And oh, the birds how they sing 
If you were a bird could you sing me a song of sorrow 
'Cause all I know from you is grief 
But I never wanted to be your rolling train 

I never wanted to be your dancin' shoes 
I just wanted you to love me 
I just wanted you to love me 
Touch, feel & lose 
And cry, cry, cry 

I thought maybe I could be some kind of shelter 
But oh, your storm how it raged 
You know your kisses, they like lightnin' and thunder 
And your smile is sweet and come down like rain 

I never wanted to be your dancin' shoes 
I just wanted you to love me 
I just wanted you to love me 
Touch, feel & lose 
And cry, cry, cry 
I just wanted you to love me, honey 
Cry, cry, cry


----------



## Negative

Bjork I MISS YOU lyrics
Bj?k : 

I miss you 
But I haven't met you yet 
You are gorgeous 
But it hasn't happened yet 
You are gorgeous 
But I haven't met you yet 
I remember 
But it hasn't happened yet 
So special 
But it hasn't happened yet 
And if you believe in dreams 
Or what is more important 
That a dream can come true 
I will meet you 
I was peaking 
But it hasn't happened yet 
I haven't been giving 
My best souvenir 
I miss you 
But I haven't met you yet 
I know your habits 
But wouldn't regonize you yet 
And if you believe in dreams 
Or what is more important 
That a dream can come true 
I, I, I, I miss you 

Rodney P :

I had a dream that I was missing you indeed 
And if I miss you then you know that I'll be there with speed
I got that mister cool vibe for your mind, believe 
I've never seen you but I've seen you've got the vibes I need 
That's why I miss you, try to dismiss you, from my mind 
Only for people often miss you but I seek to find 
You gotta send me an emotion or a sign
Cause even though when all things must reveal in time
Still I miss you 

Bj?k : 

Miss you
I get so impatient 
I can't stand the wait 
When will I get my cuddle 
Who are you? 
I know by now that you'll arrive 
By the time I stop waiting 
Aaaaahhhhhhh Miss you
I miss you
So I miss you
I miss you
....
I miss you, miss you, miss you 
...
I miss you....miss you


----------



## neverwas

*Evanescence - Whisper *

Catch me as I fall 
Say you're here and it's all over now 
Speaking to the atmosphere 
No one's here and I fall into myself 
This truth drive me 
Into madness 
I know I can stop the pain 
If I will it all away 

[CHORUS:] 
Don't turn away 
(Don't give in to the pain) 
Don't try to hide 
(Though they're screaming your name) 
Don't close your eyes 
(God knows what lies behind them) 
Don't turn out the light 
(Never sleep never die) 

I'm frightened by what I see 
But somehow I know 
That there's much more to come 
Immobilized by my fear 
And soon to be 
Blinded by tears 
I can stop the pain 
If I will it all away 

[Chorus] 

Fallen angels at my feet 
Whispered voices at my ear 
Death before my eyes 
Lying next to me I fear 
She beckons me 
Shall I give in 
Upon my end shall I begin 
Forsaking all I've fallen for 
I rise to meet my end


----------



## haste

*Winter - Tori Amos* 

Snow can wait
I forgot my mittens
Wipe my nose
Get my new boots on
I get a little warm in my heart
When I think of winter
I put my hand in my father's glove

I run off where the DRIFTS GET DEEPER
Sleeping beauty trips me with a frown
I hear a voice 
"You must learn to stand up for yourself 
Cause I can't alyways be around"

He says when you gonna make up your mind
When you gonna love you as much as I do
When you gonna make up your mind 
Cause things are gonna CHANGE so fast
All the white horses are still in bed
I tell you that I'll always want you near 
You say that things change my dear

Boys get discovered as winter MELTS 
Flowers competing for the sun
Years go by and I'm here still waiting 
Withering where some snowman was 
Mirror mirror where's the crystal palace 
But I only can see myself 
SKATING around the truth who I am 
But I know dad the ice is getting thin 

When you gonna make up your mind
When you gonna love you as much as I do
When you gonna make up your mind 
Cause things are gonna CHANGE so fast
All the white horses are still in bed
I tell you that I'll always want you near 
You say that things change my dear

Hair is grey and the fires are burning 
So many dreams on the shelf 
You say I wanted you to be PROUD of me
I always wanted that myself

When you gonna make up your mind
When you gonna love you as much as I do
When you gonna make up your mind 
Cause things are gonna change so fast 
All the WHITE HORSES have gone ahead 
I tell you that I'll always want you near
You say that things change my dear

Never change

All the white horses


----------



## harraser

*PAPER THIN WALLS - MODEST MOUSE*

These walls are paper thin 
And everyone hears every little sound
Everyone's a voyeur, as their watching me 
Watch them, watch me right now
They're shakin’ hands, they're shakin’ in their shoes 
Oh Lord, don't shake me down
Everyone wants two them 
And half of everyone else who’s around
Its been agreed, the whole world stinks 
So no ones taking showers anymore

*LAUGH HARD IT’S A LONG WAY TO THE BANK*
I can't be blamed for nothin’ anymore
It's been a long time since you've been around
Laugh hard it’s a long ways to the bank

Tow the line to tax the time, you know 
That you don't know
I can't be a fool for everyone that I don't know


----------



## MoeBro

*Muse - Fillip*

It's happening soon
It's happening soon
It's scent has been blowing in my direction
To me it is new
To me it is new
And it's not gonna change for anybody

And it's gonna be
Our last memory
And it's led me on
And on to you

It's got to be here
It's got to be there
It's got to be now
Or I'll lose forever

To me it is strange
This feeling is strange
But it's not gonna change for anybody

And it's gonna be
Our last memory
And it's led me on
And on to you

Accuse me
Trust me
I never knew
That you were the one
You were the one
Oh

And it's gonna be
Our last memory
And it's led me on
And on to you

And it's gonna be
Our last memory
And it's led me on
And on to you


----------



## neverwas

*Modest Mouse - Custom Concern*

Their custom concern for the people
Build up the monuments and steeples
To wear out our eyes
I get up just about noon
My head sends a message for me
to reach for my shoes then walk
Gotta go to work, gotta go to work, gotta get a job
Goes through the parking lot fields
Doesn't see no signs that they will yield
And then thought, this'll never end
This'll never end, this'll never stop
Message read on the bathroom wall
Says, "I don't feel at all like I fall."
And we're losing all touch, losing all touch
Building a desert

*Modest Mouse - Talkin Shit About A Pretty Sunset*

Oh noose tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Looking kind of anxious in your cross armed stance
Like a bad tempered prom queen at a homecoming dance
And I claim I'm not excited with my life anymore
So I blame this town, this job, these friends
The truth is it's myself
And I'm trying to understand myself
And pinpoint where I am
By the time I get things figured out
I've change the whole damn plan

Oh noose tied myself in, tied myself too tight
Oh noose tied myself in, tied myself too tight

Talking shit about a pretty sunset
Blanketing opinions that i'll probably regret soon
I've changed my mind so much I can't even trust it
My mind changed me so much I can't even trust myself


----------



## Negative

God Loves Ugly by Atmosphere

i wear my scars like the rings on a pimp
i live life like the captain of a sinking ship
the one thing that i can guarantee
i'm like a stepping razor, i suggest you stay fair with me
been payin dues for a decade plus,
before that i was just another face on the bus
tappin my foot, to the beat on the radio
dreamin 'bout the mic and the money and the ladies
oh mom, i promise im gonna be large
someday im gonna stop tryin to borrow your car
gonna go far, with charisma and skill
until they put my face on a million dollar bill
atmosphere, its just a ten letter word
discretion is the name of my cement-feathered bird
and if you didnt hear, fuck whatevers heard
i think you got the sickness i suggest you get it cured
caught up in the mix, of a bottle full of fix
im gonna hobble down the street 'til i reach knob creek
its not that i dont like you, i just dont wanna speak
you fuckin freak
now keep your days out my week
the world keeps a balance, through mathematics
defined by whatever youve added and subtracted
im pushin on the hammer, to trigger the brain
embrace how i live it, god loves ugly

chorus
god loves ugly...

once upon a time in minneapolis, yo
i damn near had to steal the show
i stepped on the stage, who is it?
my names slug ive come to kill a couple minutes
whats up with the way, that everybody gathers around each other
so they can steal each others sound
if its all about gettin down with the get down
how long i gotta wait for these fools to sit down?
appears more clear in its simplest form
nobody sees tears when youre sittin in a storm
abandoning the norm, and handling the harvest
measuring the worth by the depth of the hardships
i welcome all the hatred you can aim at my name
i held on to the sacred ways of how to play the game
when the soldiers started runnin short on rations
i began tappin the egg, to spark the hatchin
make it happen
and take this captain to the gallows
i keep steerin us into an area thats shallow
talkin to my shadow, he advised me not to worry
he said i should plant my tree and let it rise out of the fury
so give me some light, a little love and some liquid
im gonna creep through the night
and put a plug in the spicket
and when the water grows
and the dam starts to overflow
ill float atop the flood, holding on to my ugly

chorus

why scream, when you can lose yourself inside the wide-screen
let life be a bowl of melted ice cream
or be the deer thats caught in my high beams
im rollin with the lights on, scared stiff
reality is just too much to bear with
paranoid, walkin around careless
no wonder youre in love with your therapist
go to sleep my little time bomb


----------



## haste

[off topic] One thing I've learnt in this thread is that I have to check out Muse and Modest Mouse [/off topic]

*Schism - Tool* 

I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them fall away
mildewed and smoldering, fundamental differing,
pure intention juxtaposed will set two lovers souls in motion
disintegrating as it goes testing our communication
the light that fueled our fire then has burned a hole between us so
we cannot see to reach an end crippling our communicatioooon. 

I know the pieces fit cuz I watched them tumble down
no fault, none to blame it doesn't mean I don't desire to
point the finger, blame the other, watch the temple topple over.
To bring the pieces back together, rediscover communicatioooon.

The poetry that comes from the squaring off between,
And the circling is worth it.
Finding beauty in the dissonance.

There was a time that the pieces fit, but I watched them fall away.
Mildewed and smoldering, strangled by our coveting
I've done the the math enough to know the dangers of a second guessing 
Doomed to crumble unless we grow, and strengthen our communicatioooon.

cold, cold, cold,
Cold silence haaaas
a tendency toooo 
atrophy anyyyyy 
sense of compassiooooon.

between supposed loverrrs
between supposed brotherrrrrs.


----------



## neverwas

haste: definantly check out Modest Mouse  they kick arse...i just wish they would tour  they have a new albumn comming out soon but their older stuff is just as good :D

*Evanescence - My Last Breath*

*hold on to me love
you know i can't stay long
all i wanted to say was i love you and i'm not afraid
can you hear me?
can you feel me in your arms?*

holding my last breath
safe inside myself
*are all my thoughts of you*
sweet raptured light it ends here tonight

i'll miss the winter
a world of fragile things
*look for me in the white forest
hiding in a hollow tree (come find me)
i know you hear me*
i can taste it in your tears

holding my last breath
safe inside myself
are all my thoughts of you
sweet raptured light it ends here tonight

closing your eyes to disappear
you pray your dreams will leave you here
but still you wake and know the truth
no one's there

say goodnight
don't be afraid
calling me calling me as you fade to black


----------



## apollo

*Matchbox 20 - Unwell*

All day staring at the ceiling
Making friends with shadows on my wall
All night hearing voices telling me
That I should get some sleep
Because tomorrow might be good for something

Hold on
Feeling like I'm heading for a breakdown
And I don't know why

But I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell
I know right now you can't tell
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see
A different side of me
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired
I know right now you don't care
But soon enough you're gonna think of me
And how I used to be...me

I'm talking to myself in public
Dodging glances on the train
And I know, I know they've all been talking bout me
I can hear them whisper
And it makes me think there must be something wrong with me
Out of all the hours thinking
Somehow I've lost my mind

But I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell
I know right now you can't tell
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see
A different side of me
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired
I know right now you don't care
But soon enough you're gonna think of me
And how I used to be

I've been talking in my sleep
Pretty soon they'll come to get me
Yeah, they're taking me away

I'm not crazy, I'm just a little unwell
I know right now you can't tell
But stay awhile and maybe then you'll see
A different side of me
I'm not crazy, I'm just a little impaired
I know right now you don't care
But soon enough you're gonna think of me
And how I used to be

Yeah, how I used to be
How I used to be
Well, I'm just a little unwell
How I used to be
How I used to be
I'm just a little unwell


----------



## haste

*Gone Away - Offspring* 

Maybe in another life
I could find you there
Pulled away before your time
I can't deal it's so unfair 

And it feels
And it feels like
Heaven's so far away
And it feels
Yeah it feels like
The world has grown cold
Now that you've gone away 

Leaving flowers on your grave
Show that I still care
But black roses and Hail Mary's
Can't bring back what's taken from me
I reach to the sky

And call out your name And if I could trade
I would 

And it feels
And it feels like
Heaven's so far away
And it stings
Yeah it stings now
The world is so cold Now that you've gone away


----------



## neverwas

*modest mouse - edit the sad parts*

Sometimes all I really want to feel is love
Sometimes I'm angry that I feel so angry
Sometimes my feelings get in the way
Of what I really feel I needed to say
If you stand in a circle
Then you'll all have a back to bite
Back logged voices on the 7 wonders
We're all so funny but he's lost his joke now
A communication from the one lined joke
A stand up comic and a rock musician
Making so much noise you don't know when to listen
Why are you judging people so damn hard
You're taking your point of views a bit too far
I made my shoes shine with my coal
But my polish didn't shine the hole
If you stand in a circle
Then you'll all have a back to bite
Back logged books on the 7 wonders
We're all so funny but he's lost his joke now
Our communications come from one lined joke
From stand up comics and a rock musicians
Making so much noise you don't know when to listen
Think it over
There's the air of the height of the highrollers
Think it over
You aint got nothing till ya know her

*modest mouse - dark centre of the universe*

I might disintegrate into the thin air if you'd like
I'm not the dark center of the universe like you thought

Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm real damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
Well, died sayin' something, but didn't mean it
Everyone's life ends, but no one ever completes it
Dry or wet ice, they both melt and you're equally cheated
Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm really damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
Well, an endless ocean landin' on an endless desert
Well, its funny as hell, but no one laughs when they get there
If you can't see the thin air than why the hell should you care?

Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm really damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
Well, I'm sure you'd tell me you got nothing to say
But our voices shook hands the other day
If you can't see the thin air what the hell is in the way?

Well, God sayin' somethin', but he didn't mean it
Everyone's life ends, but no one ever completes it
Dry or wet ice, they both melt and you're equally cheated

Well, it took a lot of work to be the ass that I am
And I'm really damn sure that anyone can, equally easily fuck you over
I'm sure you'll tell me you got nothin' to say
But our voices shook hands the other day
If you can't see the thin air then what the hells in your way?


----------



## Frosty da snowman

Muse ~ Apocalypse Please

declare this an emergency
come on and spread a sense of urgency
and pull us through
and pull us through
and this is the end
this is the end of the world

it's time we saw a miracle
come on it's time for something biblical
to pull us through
and pull us through
and this is the end
this is the end of the world

proclaim eternal victory
come on and change the course of history
and pull us through
and pull us through
and this is the end 
this is the end of the world


Muse ~ Sing For Absolution

lips are turning blue
a kiss that can't renew
I only dream of you
my beautiful

tiptoe to your room
a starlight in the gloom
I only dream of you
and you never knew

sing for absolution
I will be singing
falling from your grace

there's nowhere left to hide
in no one to confide
the truth runs deep inside
and will never die

lips are turning blue
a kiss that can't renew
I only dream of you
my beautiful

sing for absolution
I will be singing
falling from your grace

sing for absolution
I will be singing
falling from your grace

our wrongs remain unrectified
and our souls won't be exhumed

Mandalay ~ Insensible 

I pulled a loose thread
I gathered you in
Discovered I could
A pivot for your sun

You invited me in
As if it's nothing
We tread on old ground
As if it's nothing now

It's like I hardly see the sky some days
It's like you hardly said a word
It's like I hardly see the sky somedays
And i'd do better if I turned my head
Knowing you did

I wouldn't be here
If you could have said no
I wouldn't have come here
If ever I had known

It's like I hardly see the sky somedays
It's like you hardly said a word
It's like I hardly see the sky somedays
And I'd do better if I turned my head
Knowing you did

Knowing you called
Knowing you held her
Knowing you kissed
Knowing you did all this

It's like I hardly see the sky some days
It's like you hardly said a word
It's like I hardly see the sky somedays
And I'd do better if I turned my head
Knowing you did.


----------



## MoeBro

*Regurgitator - Black Bugs*

I got killed by black bugs on video game 
and then although to myself it doesn't mean too much 
i keep dying and dying over and over again 
and now i think i'm alive so i'll just pretend 

what's at the end?
what's at the end of satan's rainbow? 

what's at the end?  
what's at the end of satan's rainbow? 

stared at the tv too long now and i'm not the same 
i've got to remind myself that it's just a game 
it's getting harder and harder to get to sleep at night 
i think i'll let them shoot me so that i can die 

what's at the end? 
what's at the end of satan's rainbow? 

what's at the end? 
tell me is this the end? 
what's at the end of satan's rainbow? 

what's at the end?
what's at the end of satan's rainbow? 

what's at the end?


----------



## DemonsFall

Opeth - Benighted

"Come into this night
Here we'll be gone
So far away
From our weak and crumbling lives
Come into this night
When days are done
Lost and astray
In what's vanished from your eyes

What came and distorted your sight
Saw you benighted by your fright

Come into this night
Your plight alone
Carry your weight
You are flawed as all of us
Come into this night
Your only home
It's never too late
To repent, suffer the loss

What came and distorted your sight
Saw you benighted by your fright

What came and distorted your sight
Saw you benighted by your fright

Come into this night
When you're able
To undo your deeds
And atone with your lonely soul
Once you're into this night
All minds are stable
Forget all your needs
Lose the grip of all control"


----------



## haste

^^ nice

*The Beloved - Anathema* 

Another day unfolds, still I exist
Never felt so cold, I never knew I was turning away
Though I can't explain, I only love you now that your missed
As I stand in the rain, leave me to go through this

I don't think I could face another sleepless night
If only I could trace that elusive light
In a dreamland flight to your agonizing eyes
A never ending flight, my silent cries

Still I close my eyes and my mind becomes clear
Still I dream, and there you are...
How still you lie and how your eyes bring back the fear
Still I can't face what's going on in here...

Everything that I've ever felt has gone
At last my spirit breathes
I see no point in going on
So goodbye... It's time for me to leave


----------



## MoeBro

*Orgy - 107*

It’s about this constant addiction
About this greater demand
As I reach for the laugh with only seconds left
I’m getting deeper

And did you say that you were happy
’cause I won’t leave you alone
I need the push to allude to things I have to say
To what I have to say

There’s a time and a place we hide behind
An alternative face
When the freak needs a nurse you comply
With the fools in mind

There’s a time and a place we hide behind
An alternative face
We’re the people who fuck with your minds
When you sleep inside

I can take you away
To a better place, to a better time
I can take you away
To a better place

Let’s talk about you and me tonight
’cause I’d really like to take you home
Let’s talk about you and me tonight

’cause I need the push to allude to things I have to say

There’s a time and a place we hide behind
An alternative face
When the freak needs a nurse you comply
With the fools in mind

There’s a time and a place we hide behind
An alternative face
We’re the people who fuck with your minds
When you sleep inside

And remember the times that we’ve shown you the way
With so many faces
And remember the times that we’ve shown you the way
We can change your mind.


----------



## haste

*Sailing ships - Whitesnake* 

Do you remember
Standing on the shore,
Head in the clouds,
Your pockets filled with dreams
Bound for glory
On the seven seas of life,
But, the ocean is deeper than it seems

The wind was with you
When you left on the morning tide,
You set your sail for an island in the sun,
On the horizon, dark clouds up ahead,
For the storm has just begun

Take me with you,
Take me far away,
Lead me to the distant shore

Sail your ship across the water,
Spread your wings across the sky
Take the time to see
You're the one who holds the key,
Or sailing ships will pass you by

You cry for mercy,
When you think you've lost your way,
You drift alone, if all your hope is gone
So find the strength and you will see
You control, your destiny,
After all is said and done

So take me with you,
Take me far away,
An' lead me to the distant shore

Sail your ship across the water,
Spread your wings across the sky
Take the time to see
You're the one who holds the key,
Or sailing ships will pass,
Sailing ships will pass you,
Sailing ships will pass you by...

Take me with you,
Take me far away,
We'll ride the wind across the sky
Spread your wings and you will see
You control, your destiny,
So sailing ships don't pass you by

So take me with you,
Take me far away,
We'll ride the wind across the sky
Spread your wings and you will see
You control, your destiny,
So sailing ships don't pass,
So sailing ships don't pass you,
So sailing ships don't pass you by...

Baby, baby, baby, baby,
You'll find that you're the only one
Can sail your ship across the sky


----------



## Fish721

*Dido - White Flag*

I know you think that I shouldn't still love you, 
Or tell you that.
But if I didn't say it, well I'd still have felt it 
where's the sense in that? 

I promise I'm not trying to make your life harder 
Or return to where we were 

I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be 

I know I left too much mess and 
destruction to come back again 
And I caused nothing but trouble 
I understand if you can't talk to me again 
And if you live by the rules of "it's over" 
then I'm sure that that makes sense 

I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be 

And when we meet 
Which I'm sure we will 
All that was there
Will be there still 
I'll let it pass 
And hold my tongue 
And you will think 
That I've moved on.... 

I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be 

I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be 

I will go down with this ship 
And I won't put my hands up and surrender 
There will be no white flag above my door 
I'm in love and always will be


----------



## onlysweetpea

*Coldplay- The Scientist *

Come up to meet you, Tell you I’m sorry, You don’t know how lovely you are 

I had to find you, Tell you I need you, Tell you I set you apart 

Tell me your secrets, And ask me your questions, Aww let’s go back to the start 

Runnin’ in circles, Comin’ our tails, Heads on the science apart 

Nobody said it was easy 
It’s such a shame for us to part 
Nobody said it was easy 
No one ever said it would be this hard 
Aww take me back to the start 

I was just guessin’, At numbers and figures, Pullin’ the puzzles apart 

Questions of science, Science and progress, Do not speak as loud as my heart 

Tell me you love me, Come back to haunt me, Oh when I rush to the start 

Runnin’ in circles, Chasin’ our tails, Comin’ back as we are 

Nobody said it was easy 
Aww It’s such a shame for us to part 
Nobody said it was easy 
No one ever said it would be so hard 
I’m goin’ back to the start


----------



## Furnace

^


----------



## KAZ

*Tonight :: The Soundtrack of Our Lives*

Tonight I am on top of the world
Tonight I´m the center of the universe
Tonight I am…
Tonight I am…

Last night I was nobody at all
Last night I was waiting for somebody to call
Last night I was…
Last night I was…

*Last night  I was… the one that nobody wants to see
The one that nobody ever tries to know*
Or even wants to be…
Oh, isnt´t It good to say
That everything comes your way

Do, do, do, do, do…
Tonight

Tomorrow I´ll be the same again
Tomorrow I´m gonna stop to pretend
Tomorrow I´ll be…
Tomorrow I´ll be…
Tomorrow I´ll be……

I´ll be……
I´ll be…….. do, do, do, do…
pa, pa, pa, da, da…..

thank you for the cd. especially for this song.


----------



## sparkle_jez

*Some punk favourites and stuff.......*

Billy Bragg

New England


I was twenty one years when I wrote this song
I'm twenty two now, but I won't be for long
People ask when will you grow up to be a man
But all the girls I loved at school
are already pushing grams

I loved you then as I love you still
Tho I put you on a pedestal,
They put you on the pill
I don't feel bad about letting you go
I just feel sad about letting you know

I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new England
I'm just looking for another girl
I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new England
I'm just looking for another girl

I loved the words you wrote to me
But that was bloody yesterday
I can't survive on what you send
Every time you need a friend

*I saw two shooting stars last night
I wished on them but they were only satellites
Is it wrong to wish on space hardware
I wish, I wish, I wish you'd care* 

I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new England
I'm just looking for another girl


The Clash

Career Opportunities

The offered me the office, offered me the
shop
They said I'd better take anything they'd got
Do you wanna make tea at the BBC?
Do you wanna be, do you really wanna be a cop?

Career opportunities are the ones that never knock
Every job they offer you is to keep you out the dock
Career opportunity, the ones that never knock

I hate the army an' I hate the R.A.F.
I don't wanna go fighting in the tropical heat
I hate the civil service rules
And I won't open letter bombs for you

Bus driver....ambulance man....ticket inspector

*They're gonna have to introduce conscription
They're gonna have to take away my prescription
If they wanna get me making toys
If they wanna get me, well, I got no choice*

Careers
Careers
Careers

Ain't never gonna knock


Dead Kennedys

Kill the Poor


Efficiency and progress is ours once more
Now that we have the neutron bomb
It's nice and quick and clean and gets things done
Away with excess enemy
With no less value to property
No sense in war but perfect sense at home...

The sun beams down on a brand new day
No more welfare tax to pay
Unsightly slums gone up in a flashing light
Jobless millions whisked away
At last we have more room to play
All systems go to kill the poor tonight

Gonna
Kill Kill Kill Kill
Kill the poor...tonight

Behold the sparkle of champagne
The crime rate's gone
Feel free again
O' life's a dream with you, Miss Lily White
Jane Fonda's on the screen today
Convinced the liberals it's okay
So let's get dressed and dance away the night


Stiff Little Fingers


Alternative Ulster


There's nothin' for us in Belfast
The Pound's old and that's a pity
OK, there's the Trident in Bangor
And then you walk back to the city
We ain't got nothin' but they don't really care
They don't even know you know
They just want money
And we can take it or leave it
What we need is

(Chorus
An Alternative Ulster
Grab it and change it it's yours
Get an Alternative Ulster
Ignore the bores and their laws
Get an Alternative Ulster
Be an anti-security force
Alter your native Ulster
Alter your native land

Take a look where you're livin'
You got the Army on the street
And the RUC dog of repression
Is barking at your feet
Is this the kind of place you wanna live?
Is this where you wanna be?
Is this the only life we're gonna have?
What we need is

(Chorus)

They say they're a part of you
And that's not true you know
They say they've got control of you
And that's a lie you know
They say you will never be
Free free free

Get an Alternative Ulster, Alternative Ulster, Alternative Ulster


----------



## haste

*Remember a Day - Pink Floyd* 

Remember a day before today 
A day when you were young 
Free to play along with time 
Evening never comes 

Sing a song that can't be sung 
Without the morning's kiss 
Dream you shall be if you wish 
Look for your king 

Why can't we play today? 
Why can't we stay that way? 

Climb your favourite apple tree 
Try to catch the sun 
Hide from your little brother's gun 
Dream yourself away 

Why can't we reach the sun? 
Why can't we blow the years away? 
Blow away 
Blow away 
Remember 
Remember


----------



## DemonsFall

Lacuna Coil - Entwined

And you take me over
Over again

Wonder how can I go on and on
When you want to bury my passion
You are the shell around and
I cannot escape
And I swallow my pride

Entwined together now
It's time to pass it over
(and you take me over, over again)
Entwined together now

And you take me over
Over again

Wonder
How can I live on and on?
When you want to live in a hurry
You are the wall
that I,
That I have to remove
And I swallow
I swallow my pride

Entwined together now
It's time to pass it over
Entwined together now
Entwined forever

And you take me over
Over again

Entwined together
Entwined forever


----------



## haste

*Breathe - Pink Floyd* 

Breathe, breathe in the air
Don't be afraid to care
Leave but don't leave me
Look around choose your own ground
For long you live and high you fly
And smiles you'll give and tears you'll cry
And all you touch and all you see
Is all your life will ever be


Run, rabbit run
Dig that hole, forget the sun,
And when at last the work is done
Don't sit down it's time to dig another one
For long you live and high you fly
But only if you ride the tide
And balanced on the biggest wave
You race toward an early grave


----------



## neverwas

*the cure - pictures of you*

I've been looking so long at these pictures of you
That I almost believe that they're real
I've been living so long with my pictures of you
That I almost believe that the pictures are
All I can feel

Remembering
You standing quiet in the rain
As I ran to your heart to be near
And we kissed as the sky fell in
Holding you close
How I always held close in your fear
Remembering
You running soft through the night
You were bigger and brighter and wider than snow
And screamed at the make-believe
Screamed at the sky
And you finally found all your courage
To let it all go

Remembering
You fallen into my arms
Crying for the death of your heart
You were stone white
So delicate
Lost in the cold
You were always so lost in the dark
Remembering
You how you used to be
Slow drowned
You were angels
So much more than everything
Hold for the last time then slip away quietly
Open my eyes
But I never see anything

If only I'd thought of the right words
I could have held on to your heart
If only I'd thought of the right words
I wouldn't be breaking apart
All my pictures of you

Looking so long at these pictures of you
But I never hold on to your heart
Looking so long for the words to be true
But always just breaking apart
My pictures of you

There was nothing in the world
That I ever wanted more
Than to feel you deep in my heart
There was nothing in the world
That I ever wanted more
Than to never feel the breaking apart
All my pictures of you


----------



## brothermarcus

*The Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Modern Romance*

don't hold on
go get strong
well don't you know
there is no
modern romance

time time is gone
it stops stops who it wants
well i was wrong
it never lasts
and there is no
and this is no
modern romance

and time time is gone
it never lasts
stops who it wants
well i was wrong
it never lasts
this is no
there is no
modern romance

there is no modern romance
this is no modern romance
there is no
there is no



baby i'm afraid of a lot of things
but i ain't scared of loving you
baby i know your afraid of a lot of things 
but don't be scared of love
cause people will say all kinds of things
that don't mean a damn to me
'cause all i see is what's in front of me
and that's you

well, i've been dragged all over the place
i've taken hits time just don't erase
and baby i can see you've been fucked with too
but that don't mean your loving days are through
cause people will say all kinds of things
that don't mean a damn to me
'cause all i see is what's in front of me
and thats you

well i may be just a fool
but i know were just as cool
and cool kids... they belong together


----------



## StuffedTiger

PJ Harvey - To Bring You My Love

I was born in the desert
I been down for years
Jesus, come closer
I think my time is near
And i've traveled over
Dry earth and floods
Hell and high water
To bring you my love

Climbed over mountains
Traveled the sea
Cast down off heaven
Cast down on my knees
I've lain with the devil
Cursed god above
Forsaken heaven
To bring you my love

To bring you my love
To bring you my love
To bring you my love

I know he's gonna be here
You know he's gonna be here
Yeah alright

Forsaken heaven
Cursed god above
Laid with the devil
Bring you my love

To bring you my love
To bring you my love
To bring you my love


----------



## KAZ

Loosen Your Hold :: South

Feed me something
We'll go back to the start
Take pride of place
Understand our reasons
A photograph taken at the time when
Confidence won't up and leave

So loosen your hold
Though you might be frightened
Release or be caught
If this be the right thing
Unable by thought
To look what the tide brings in

Feed me something
We'll go back to the start
Take pride of place
Understand our reasons
A photograph taken at the time when
Confidence won't up and leave

So loosen your hold
Though you might be frightened
Release or be caught
If this be the right thing
Unable by thought
To look what the tide brings in
Look what the tide brings in

So loosen your hold
Though you might be frightened
Release or be caught
If this be the right thing
Unable by thought
To look what the tide brings in


----------



## MoeBro

*Spineshank - Transparent*

I spend my time
Letting these hopeless thoughts ruin my life
Force me to hide
Just create a truth to all these lies

I will never be the same
So just leave me down while I’m separating
I could never give anymore
All these lies, left me torn

It’s only this way falling on my own
I made this mess now it’s over
It was nobody’s fault, it was all my own
Everything’s wasted forever

The only hand
That I know how to hold belongs to me
How it began
What I thought was right became my insecurity

I will never be the same
So just leave me down while I’m separating
I could never give anymore
All these lies left me torn

It’s only this way falling on my own
I made this mess now it’s over
It was nobody’s fault, it was all my own
Everything’s wasted forever

It’s on my own
It’s on my own

Weakness becomes me
My faults relieve me
My fear excludes me
Turns it against me
My fault
My fear
Turned it against me

It’s only this way falling on my own
I made this mess now it’s over
It was nobody’s fault, it was all my own
Everything’s wasted forever

It’s only this way falling on my own

It’s on my own


----------



## huggermugger

nada surf- 80 windows

i feel far away from you
so what else is new
the moon is closer to the sun
then i am to anyone


----------



## Furnace

*Tv on the Radio - Ambulance*

your slim frame
your eager eyes
and your wild mane
oh they keep me where I belong
all wrapped up in wrong
you're to blame
for wasted words of sad refrain
oh let them take me where they may
believe me when i say

i will be your accident
if you will be my ambulance
and i will be your screech and crash
if you will be my crutch and cast
and i will be your one more time
if you will be my one last chance
so, fall for me

your slim frame
your simple step
and your wrong wrong name
oh they keep me where I belong
all strung out in song
why i'm so tame
we could shoot wander vines through younger veins
sip slow through night's deep well
and watch our garden swell
once the seeds are sown
wild and overgrown
hearts' colors change like leaves
oh sweet, sweet dream
fall for me
fall fast
fall free
fall for me

because i will be your ambulance
if you will be my accident
and i will be your screech and crash
if you will be my crutch and cast
and i will be your one more time
if you will be my one last chance

so, sweet dream
fall for me
fall fast
fall free
fall with me


----------



## haste

*The Legacy - Testament* 

We're gonna take you back
Through the pages of the past
Just another lonely boy

I could laugh and play
And live in any other way
Then the devil took my soul

The fortune and the fame
I knew I was not the same
And I know I'd never return

Looking at the sky
I knew I would never die
And forever shining through

Wish the sky would say
That blue would turn to grey
And I know I'd be there

Like was like a fantasy
Taken by reality
Does anyone remember me
You once knew me

Flashes of the day
I knew I was here to stay
But no one stays the same

Turn the pages back in time
Through the chapters in my mind
Life's too short to leave behind
It's too late

Like was like a fantasy
Taken by reality
Does anyone remember me
You once knew me

Flashes of the day
I knew I was here to stay
But no one
Knows my name


----------



## neverwas

*Orgy - Pantomime*

They feel they've raised her the new queen of evolution 
Her fate won't see to that 
Cause we're gonna know her later 
Grab that girl 
Get her home let's put her on restriction 
Last time we let her go she missed two days of school 
Let's get her back, get her back 

This feels like a real life fantasy 
It feels like you 
This feels like a real life fantasy 
It feels like you 

Relaxed in vermin life takes the place of feeling bad 
So you tried it 
Recalling memories of charm school pantomine 
Turned so bad 
Socialite she changed her point of view now she's bad 
Can't hide it 
I think she really liked all the things that she learned 

This feels like a real life fantasy 
It feels like you 
This feels like a true phantasmicy,feels like you 
It feels like you 

Be agood girl like you're supposed to 
Dominate your fear 
Be a good girl like you're supposed to 
Dominate your fear 
Be good girl like you're supposed to 
Dominate your fear 
Be a good girl like your supposed to, 
Dominate your fears


----------



## MoeBro

^^aaaah orgy. Their next 2 albums (Vapor Transmission & Punk Statik Paranoia) have nothing on Candyass


----------



## neverwas

^^^^ *nods*

*Orgy - Dizzy*

*You're just another pretty face
In a room full of whores
No you don't mean much*
You used to be so naive, catatonic
Now you seem to be, so much better than before

Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb

Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb

Now you've made a mess of yourself
You've made a mess of everything
You're a mess, a fuckin mess
Now you've made a mess of yourself
You've made a mess of everything
You're a mess, a fuckin mess

Now you've made a mess of yourself
You've made a mess of everything
You're a mess, a fuckin mess
Now you've made a mess of yourself
You've made a mess of everything
You're a mess, a fuckin mess

Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb

Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb, dizzy dizzy
Dumb dumb

You're just another pretty face
In a room full of whores
No you don't mean much
You used to be so naive, catatonic
Now you seem to be, so much better than before

You've made a mess of yourself
You've made a mess of everything
You're a mess, a fuckin mess
Now you've made a mess of yourself
You've made a mess of everything
You're a mess, a fuckin mess


----------



## apollo

*starfalls69* said:
			
		

> *the cure - pictures of you
> 
> I've been looking so long at these pictures of you
> That I almost believe that they're real
> I've been living so long with my pictures of you
> That I almost believe that the pictures are
> All I can feel
> 
> Remembering
> You standing quiet in the rain
> As I ran to your heart to be near
> And we kissed as the sky fell in
> Holding you close
> How I always held close in your fear
> Remembering
> You running soft through the night
> You were bigger and brighter and wider than snow
> And screamed at the make-believe
> Screamed at the sky
> And you finally found all your courage
> To let it all go
> 
> Remembering
> You fallen into my arms
> Crying for the death of your heart
> You were stone white
> So delicate
> Lost in the cold
> You were always so lost in the dark
> Remembering
> You how you used to be
> Slow drowned
> You were angels
> So much more than everything
> Hold for the last time then slip away quietly
> Open my eyes
> But I never see anything
> 
> If only I'd thought of the right words
> I could have held on to your heart
> If only I'd thought of the right words
> I wouldn't be breaking apart
> All my pictures of you
> 
> Looking so long at these pictures of you
> But I never hold on to your heart
> Looking so long for the words to be true
> But always just breaking apart
> My pictures of you
> 
> There was nothing in the world
> That I ever wanted more
> Than to feel you deep in my heart
> There was nothing in the world
> That I ever wanted more
> Than to never feel the breaking apart
> All my pictures of you *



Aww shit yeah - I was singing this one loudly in true drunken larrikin style so I decided to post it here... But I saw you already posted it while reading this page


----------



## apollo

Ben Lee - Cigarettes will kill you

You throw me in a pan
You cook me in a can
You stretch me with your hands

You love to watch me bake
You serve me up with cake
And that’s your big mistake

Your guest comes in dressed smart
You offer a la carte
You didn’t have the heart

And I want a tv embrace
And i, I’m getting off your boiling plate
They swore you’d steal my steam to feed your dream
And then be gone
I wish I could say that everyone was wrong

You left me burned and seared
You left me ripped and teared
And older than my years

I should have know at first
That you would leave me hurt
You had to try dessert

No way to let off steam
Don’t bother milk or cream
No way to let off steam

And I want a tv embrace
And i, I’m getting off this boiling plate
They swore you’d steal my steam to feed your dream
And then be gone
I wish I could say that everyone was wrong

It must feel good to stand above me
While I make you so proud of me
It must feel good that I’m now gone
I wish I could say that everyone was wrong
I wish everyone was wrong
I wish everyone was wrong
I wish everyone was wrong
I wish everyone was wrong
I wish everyone was wrong


----------



## MoeBro

*Static X - All In Wait*
Drowning myself, over and over
Desolate, trying it's over

Why so cynical in life
You think you're living to die
All in wait, all in wait

Burning inside, long for answers
Makes no sense, trying it's over

Why so cynical in life
You think you're living to die
All in wait
Step down and smile at this fool
The believes his own word
All in wait

Now I'm drowning myself over and over
Makes no sense we're trying but you say it's over
Burning inside as we long for the answers
Desolate we're trying but you say it's over


----------



## Stark

*Guns N' Roses - Estranged*

When you're talkin to yourself 
And nobody's home 
You can fool yourself 
You came in this world alone 
(alone) 

So nobody ever told you baby 
How it was gonna be 
So what'll happen to you baby 
Guess we'll have to wait and see 
One, two 

Old at heart but i'm only 28 
And i'm much too young 
To let love break my heart 
Young at heart but it's getting much too late 
To find ourselves so far apart 


I don't know how you're s'posed 
To find me lately 
An what more could you ask from me 
How could you say that i never needed you 
When you took everything 
Said you took everything from me 


Young at heart an it gets so hard to wait 
When no one i know can seem to help me now 
Old at heart but i musn't hesitate 
If i'm to find my own way out 


Still talkin' to myself and nobody's home 
(alone) 


So nobody ever told us baby 
How it was gonna be 
So what'll happen to us baby 
Guess we'll have to wait and see 


When i find out all the reasons 
Maybe i'll find another way 
Find another day 
With all the changing seasons of my life 
Maybe i'll get it right next time 
An now that you've been broken down 
Got your head out of the clouds 
You're back down on the ground 
And you don't talk so loud 
An you don't walk so proud 
Any more, and what for 


Well i jumped into the river too many times 
To make it home 
I'm out here on my own, an drifting all alone 
If it doesn't show give it time 
To read between the lines 
'cause i see the storm getting closer 
And the waves they get so high 
Seems everything we've ever known's here 
Why must it drift away and die 


I'll never find anyone to replace you 
Guess i'll have to make it thru, this time 
Oh this time 
Without you 


I knew the storm was getting closer 
And all my friends said i was high 
But everything we've ever known's here 
I never wanted it to die


----------



## cherub

*Artist: Switchfoot 
" On Fire "*


Tell you where you need to go
Tell you who you need to be
Tell you what you need to know
Tell you when you'll need to leave

But everything inside you knows
Says more than what you've heard
So much more than empty conversations
Filled with empty words

Chorus:

And you're on fire
When He's near you
You're on fire
When He speaks
You're on fire
Burning at these mysteries

Give me one more time around
Give me one more chance to see
Give me everything You are
Give me one more chance to be... (near You)




CLICK ABOVE TO VISIT OUR SPONSORS



Cause everything inside looks like
Everything I hate
You are the hope I have for change
You are the only chance I'll take

Chorus:
When I'm on fire
When You're near me
I'm on fire
When You speak
And I'm on fire
Burning at these mysteries
these mysteries...

I'm standing on the edge of me (x3)
I'm standing on the edge

Chorus:

And I'm on fire
When You're near you
I'm on fire
When You speak
(Yea) I'm on fire
Burning at these mysteries...


----------



## DemonsFall

Tritania - World Of Glass
All you ever wanted
All that you desire
Walk the line with me
I'll take you higher
I feel your body shake
Put me on fire
All you ever wanted...
All that you desire... 
Who's the prey
What's the play
God created
Stay with me
We are the ones God hated

I'm a falling stone in a world of glass
I'm a ticking bomb with a smiling mask

Can you ever let go?

I'll play you like a violin
...stay...
You will be queen
I will be king
I'll chase your scary monsters
On the run
With me you are safe 
I'm in control

I'll fulfil all your dreams
Every fantasy
I will be 
What you need
Satisfaction guaranteed

Can you see them? 
Can you hear them?
Can you feel them?
Do you fear them?

Katatonia - I Am Nothing
Tonight I'm nothing
It doesn't matter where I've been
Delay of reaction is
The unseen movie of this life

I remember one of my friends
Telling me to go ahead

Water on every side
There's a dead spot in my eye
If I listen close at night
There's something coming my way

Like someone called my name
But I didn't care to look that way
I just fixed my eyes into the crowd
It would have been strange to turn around

If you would tell me that I was someone
Then for a second I would think
Just like I would try to consider
How it would feel to know

I have to get on with this
It's a decision for tonight
Out to look for chances
It is murder of my mind

Once I was someone new
I was chosen for a while
Then with time I am changing
At least that is what they say

What is worth with being here
I pray so often for a change


----------



## Web

*1983...(A Merman I Should Turn To Be): James Marshall Hendrix*

Hurray, I awake from yesterday
Alive, but the war is here to stay
So my love, Catherina and me,
decide to take our last walk through the noise to the sea
Not to die but to reborn,
away from lands so battered and torn
Forever, forever

Oh say can you see, it's really such a mess
Every inch of Earth, is a fighting nest
Giant pencil and lipstick tube shaped things,
Continue to rain and cause screaming pain
And the arctic stains, from silver blue to bloody red
as our feet find the sand and the sea 
is straight ahead, straight up ahead

Well it's too bad 
that our friends, 
can't be with us today
(Well it's too bad)
The machine, 
that we built,
would never save us', that's what they say
(That's why they ain't coming with us today)
And they also said it's impossible 
for a man to live and breathe under water, 
forever, was their main complaint
And they also threw this in my face, they said:
Anyway, 
you know good and well it would be beyond the will of God,
and the grace of the King (grace of the King)
(Yeah, yeah)

So my darling and I make love in the sand,
to salute the last moment ever on dry land
Our machine, it has done its work, played its part well
Without a scratch on our bodies and we bid it farewell
Starfish and giant foams greet us with a smile
Before our heads go under we take a last look at the killing noise
Of the out of style, the out of style, out of style...


----------



## haste

*Mother - Pink Floyd* 

Mother do you think they'll drop the bomb
Mother do you think they'll like this song
Mother do you think they'll try to break my balls
Mother should I build the wall 

Mother should I run for president
Mother should I trust the government
Mother will they put me in the firing line
Oooh is it just a waste of time 

Hush now baby, baby don't you cry
Mama's gonna make all of your nightmares come true
Mama's gonna put all of her fears into you
Mama's gonna keep you right here under her wing
She won't let you fly but she might let you sing
Mama's will keep baby cozy and warm
Oooh babe
Oooh babe
Oooh babe of course Mama's gonna help build the wall 

Mother do you think she's good enough? For me
Mother do you think she's dangerous? Tell me
Mother will she tear your little boy apart?
Ooooh Mother will she break my heart? 

Hush now baby, baby don't you cry
Mama's gonna check out all your girlfriends for you
Mama won't let anyone dirty get through
Mama's gonna wait up until you get in
Mama will always find out where you've been
Mama's gonna keep baby healthy and clean
Oooh babe
Oooh babe
Oooh babe, you'll always be a baby to me


Mother, did it need to be so high


----------



## MoeBro

*Soundgarden - Fell on Black Days*

Whatsoever I’ve feared has come to life
Whatsoever I’ve fought off became my life
Just when everyday seemed to greet me with a smile
Sunspots have faded
And now I’m doing time
Cause I fell on black days

Whomsoever I’ve cured I’ve sickened now
Whomsoever I’ve cradled I’ve put you down
I’m a search light soul they say
But I can’t see it in the night
I’m only faking when I get it right
Cause I fell on black days
How would I know
That this could be my fate

So what you wanted to see good has made you blind
And what you wanted to be yours has made it mine
So don’t you lock up something that you wanted to see fly
Hands are for shaking
No, not tying
No, not tying

I sure don’t mind a change
But I fell on black days
How would I know
That this could be my fate


----------



## haste

*The Forest Of October - Opeth* 

The memories that now rests in this forest
Forever shadowing the sunrise of my heart
Wings leave their nest at my coming
Swaying away unto the cold glowing sky
Dreaming away for a while
My spirit sighs in peace
Gazing unto the stars
Please, take me there

I am so alone, so cold
My heart is to scarred to glow
I wish the sunrise to come
Take my soul (away)
From this cold, lonely shell
I am free

From the eternal sea I rose
Veiled in darkness on either shore
Lost my pride, lost its glow
For me the sun rose no more

The forest of October
Sleeps silent when I depart
The web of time
Hides my last trace

My blaze travel the last universe
Like the sights of magic
Wrapped in aeons
My mind is one with my soul
I fall alone
While leaves fall from the weeping trees


----------



## LinZ-E

*spare me the couch - a trunk full of dead bodies*

You're old news.
the way you act, the way you flip
 your mood swings so briefly and stumble back to consciousness
I can't believe what you said, but I know some day you'll be here in this box that I made for you
it's almost too soon for this feeling of weaker eyes conceating my loathing for you
it's all too close to the truth
sorry I slept through alarm clocks watching me
listened to everything
not exactly what I used to be
empty bottles clouded minds
jars with no lids in sight
it's old news
your personality seems to lack something more then a smile shrugging back at me
how do your shoulders hold that head?
I guess that it must be lighter than air
can you spare please your sympathy?
it's awfully intriguing on how you keep blaming me
pathetically you're all washed out and torn
your name makes me shake
my shirt won't come clean
it's all in the advice that you take
it's all in your head

your name makes me shake.

my shirt wont come clean.


----------



## Furnace

*Underworld - m.e.*

(anatano yume ni watashi wo tamoteru)
Can you hold me in your dreams.
(watashi wo kanjiru koto ga dekiruno
Watashi ga anata wo kanjiru youni)
Can you feel me like I feel you.

Goodbye mother earth.

I don’t want to kill time. I want it to live.
Im not wasting this life. I’m letting it in.

You just rip off the planet and take what you want.
Im coming to get you if you don’t give up.

Beautiful destination. what’s it worth.
Beautiful destination. goodbye mother earth.

I am all that surrounds you.
The earth and the sky.
You. you’re the mouth and the money
Thats bleeding me dry.

Why.
I am not a spirit of the world.
I heal the spirit of the world.
I am not a spirit of the world.
Goodbye mother earth.

(kocchi da)
Its a beautiful destination. for what it’s worth.
A beautiful destination. goodbye mother earth.


----------



## MoeBro

Sounds like a Soundgarden mood here, this week, for me:

*Soundgarden - The Day I Tried to Live*

I woke the same as any other day
Except a voice was in my head
It said seize the day, pull the trigger
Drop the blade, and watch the rolling heads

The day I tried to live
I stole a thousand beggar’s change
And gave it to the rich

The day I tried to win
I dangled from the power lines
And let the martyrs stretch
Singing

One more time around might do it
One more time around might make it
One more time around might do it
One more time around
The day I tried to live

Words you say never seem
To live up to the ones inside your head
The lives we make never seem
To ever get us anywhere but dead

The day I tried to live
I wallowed in the blood and mud with
All the other pigs

I woke the same as any other day you know
I should have stayed in bed

The day I tried to win
I wallowed in the blood and mud with
All the other pigs

And I learned that I was a liar
Just like you


----------



## brothermarcus

*dido - honestly ok*

I just want to feel safe in my own skin,
I just want to be happy again
I just want to feel deep in my own world
But I'm so lonely 
I don't even want to be with myself anymore
On a different day, 
if I was safe in my own skin, 
then I wouldn't feel lost and
so frightened
But this is today and I'm lost in my own skin 
And I'm so lonely 
I don't even want to be with myself anymore
I just want to feel safe in my own skin, 
I just want to be happy again.


----------



## haste

*Hey You - Pink Floyd* 


Hey you, out there in the cold
Getting lonely, getting old, can you feel me?
Hey you, standing in the aisles
With itchy feet and fading smiles, can you feel me?
Hey you, don't help them to bury the light
Don't give in without a fight.
Hey you, out there on your own
Sitting naked by the phone, would you touch me?
Hey you, with you ear against the wall
Waiting for someone to call out, would you touch me?
Hey you, would you help me to carry the stone?
Open your heart, I'm coming home.

But it was only fantasy.
The wall was too high, as you can see.
No matter how he tried, he could not break free.
And the worms ate into his brain.
Hey you, out there on the road
Always doing what you're told, can you help me?
Hey you, out there beyond the wall,
Breaking bottles in the hall, can you help me?
Hey you, don't tell me there's no hope at all
Together we stand, divided we fall.


----------



## cherub

*Artist: 3 Doors Down  
Album: Away From The Sun 
Title: Running Out Of Days *



There’s too much work and I’m spent
There’s too much pressure and I admit
I got no time to move ahead
Have you heard one thing that I’ve said

And all these little things in life they all create this haze
There’s too many things to get done, and I’m running out of days

And I can’t last here for so long
I feel this current it’s so strong
It gets me further down the line
It gets me closer to the line

And all these little things in life they all create this haze
There’s too many things to get done, and I’m running out of days

All these little things in life they all create this haze
There’s too many things to get done, and I’m running out of days

Will all these little things in life they all create this haze
*And now I’m running out of time I can’t see through this haze
My friend tell me why it has to be this way
There’s too many things to get done, and I’m running out of days*


----------



## ev0l

Too much time spent
thinking of ways to die.
Sticky liquid filters shield our eyes
from the sun
I'll try to be more
open in my hope for our time
Blur the lines dividing what is ours
and what is mine.
Mother Theresa's been working nights
Say no more, I'm on my way
Gandhi's getting fed up,
he's looking for a fight
Say mo more, I'm on my way
And we all go down
And we all go down again
I swore I'd bring you something sort of mine...
Hands above my head, stealing sunlight from the sky
And I lost myself when you went away
Say no more, I'm on my way
Anyway... 'bye and we all go down
And we all go down again
I will pass on things that I've been shown
You'll see too why I feel so alone in this world
I'll try to be more open with my hope for out time
blur the lines dividing what is our
And what is mine
Say no more, I'm on my way to the sky

far-all go down


----------



## Furnace

I'm sick of these lyrics.

*NERD - Maybe*

Love was the egg 
See and it was born in a cloud with silver lining 
But it broke, I mean it hatched on the ground 
So time flew right by me and while I... 

I know you thought your life was goin be easy 
When you didnt call you found that you where wrong 
I know you thought your life was goin be easy 
You thought you had it all but you found that you were wrong 

See maybe there was something wrong 
And you weren't telling me no
See maybe the laugh's on me 
And life was telling me a joke

If somethings yours and you let it go 
If it comes back to you it was yours all along  
When I let you go along with those lies from you
I wonder what else lies in you
Or did the lies just eat at you?

I know you thought your life was goin be easy 
When you didnt call you found that you where wrong 
I know you thought your life was goin be easy 
You thought you had it all but you found that you where wrong 

See maybe there was something wrong 
And you weren't telling me no
See maybe the laugh's on me 
And life was telling me a joke

Hold it now!
Is ya'll there?
How you feel right now?
Yeah me too
Hey yeah!
Hold it now!
Ya'll all right?

See do you remember
what its like to wake up in her love nest 
get it love nest and now she's gone 
gone gone gone 

At which piont you realize 
Life is but a joke and the laughs on you 
Thats funny right

Babe


----------



## bong420tripper

Something's on my mind
It's been for quite some time
This time i'm on to you
So where's the other face ?
The face i heard before
Your head trip's boring me

Let's nuke the bridge we torched
2,000 times before
This time we'll blast it all to hell
I've had this burning in my guts now
For so long
My belly's aching now to say

Stuck down in a rut of dislogic and smut
A side of you well hid
When it's all said and done
It's real and it's been fun
But was it all real fun

Let's nuke this bridge we torched
2,000 times before
This time we'll blast it all to hell
I've had this burning in my guts now
For so long
My belly's aching now to say

You're just...a fuck.
I can't explain it 'cause i think you suck.
I'm taking pride,
In telling you to fuck off and die.

I've had this burning in my guts now for so long
My belly's aching now to sing
I'm taking pleasure in passing these doubts to you,
So listen up 'cause you might miss...

You're just...a fuck.
I can't explain it 'cause i think you suck.
I'm taking pride,
In telling you to fuck off and die.

Good...night.


----------



## brothermarcus

*bruce springsteen - glory days*

I had a friend was a big baseball player
Back in high school
He could throw that speedball by you
Make you look like a fool boy
Saw him the other night at this roadside bar
I was walking in, he was walking out
We went back inside sat down had a few drinks
But all he kept talking about was

Glory days well they’ll pass you by
Glory days in the wink of a young girl’s eye
Glory days, glory days

Well there’s a girl that lives up the block
Back in school she could turn all the boy’s heads
Sometimes on a friday I’ll stop by
And have a few drinks after she put her kids to bed
Her and her husband bobby well they split up
I guess it’s two years gone by now
We just sit around talking about the old times,
She says when she feels like crying
She starts laughing thinking about

Glory days well they’ll pass you by
Glory days in the wink of a young girl’s eye
Glory days, glory days

My old man worked 20 years on the line
And they let him go
Now everywhere he goes out looking for work
They just tell him that he’s too old
I was 9 nine years old and he was working at the
Metuchen ford plant assembly line
Now he just sits on a stool down at the legion hall
But I can tell what’s on his mind

Glory days yeah goin back
Glory days aw he ain’t never had
Glory days, glory days

Now I think I’m going down to the well tonight
And I’m going to drink till I get my fill
And I hope when I get old I don’t sit around thinking about it
But I probably will
Yeah, just sitting back trying to recapture
A little of the glory of, well time slips away
And leaves you with nothing mister but
Boring stories of glory days


----------



## strange

* The Weakerthans *
_ Watermark_

I count to three and grin. 
You smile and let me in. 
We sit and watch the wall you painted purple. 
Speech will spill on space. 
Our little cups of grace. 
But pauses rattle on about the way that you cut the snow-fence, 
braved the blood,
 the metal of those hearts that you always end up pressing your tongue to. 
How your body still remembers things you told it to forget. 
How those furious affections followed you. 
I've got this store-bought way of saying I'm okay, 
and you learned how to cry in total silence. 
We're talented and bright. 
We're lonely and uptight. 
We've found some lovely ways to disappoint, but the airport's almost empty this time of the year, 
so let's go play on a baggage carousel. 
Set our watches forward like we're just arriving here from a past we left in a place we knew too well. 
(Hold on to the corners of today, 
and we'll fold it up to save until it's needed. 
Stand still. 
Let me scrub that brackish line that you got when something rose and then receded.


----------



## Furnace

11 years, and I'll be gone when they're in town. :/

*Urge Overkill - Quality Love*

Now I was a long haired boy
always looking for trouble
And I always remember 
never having any trouble finding it, no
Now I'm all through my teens
I'm through with their callous scene
but I'm still a long haired gent
and I know I keep searching for 
something more than fast action guaranteed
I want quality love now
Quality Love now
I never knew what I wanted
I never knew all I need is
Quality Love, believe it
Quality Love, better keep on dreamin' about it

Get your Quality Love

Quality Love, believe it (yeah)
Quality Love, better keep on dreamin' 
Mmmmm
I want Quality Love
Quality Love now (yeah)


I don't know what happened to you
that you keep on fighting and fighting
Try finding some quality love 
for the strength in yourself
Somewhere your dream went to hell
I keep on lookin' for the quality love
Quality Love, believe it
Quality Love, keep on dreaming
Quality Love, believe it
Quality Love, believe it


----------



## LinZ-E

christ, i love this song. seems particularly appropriate, also.
these guys have some amazing lyrics.

*blue rose - these arms are snakes* 

If this is an invitation, well then this is my RSVP.
So on your list you can scratch me off.

You aren't the foreground
and I am not the ground that you can just walk on.
I've had enough of the taste of your feet.

I'm not wasting away I'm just trying to get through my days,
you know like one small leap for mankind.
I'd agree that at this point
scortched earth policies may be in my best interest.
My social respect...I am willing to lose.

Come on and drive it in, I've got pills for the pain.
Oh I'm so good at escaping that you'd never known I'd came.
I can wash away shadows and with you I can do just the same.
If you are a god sent then the devil's my dame.

You see it's me and my witchdoctor that need slits for our blades.
A velvet lining around a throat is all the rage.
A job is a job that won't produce this real change.
Let's drive it into a perfect paragraph
so we can form a perfect sentence.
Like "there are motor vehicle things that we can drive across states".

So we can try to figure out how to control our own lives,
these lives that we live for
and how could we forget that we have to die for.

There are too many moons in your eyes
and not enough roses for those eyes.
I drift in and out of concious peaks
which causes a real bad case of sleep.

Your moves just slice through the air that you move through...
let us cut to the chase.
You blue rose.

(As I drift in and out of these uncouncious peaks of memories)
Yes i've played parts in some of the greatest of movies,
I'm the best actor that you could meet.
No no this is it, I am over it, throwing the towel in.
Last rites of the greatest thespian.

You'll see me on the moon and you'll be standing on the ground
like porcelain dolls you'll be speechless.

I'll be drifting in another place not out of space, just another place.
A dream finally realized.

I'll be flying with an angel dropping at it's feet.
Living in a coal mine caressing gods cheek.
I'll be standing on the moon while your standing on the ground
I'll be drifting in and out of conscious states.


----------



## MoeBro

an ode to bourbon :D

*Muse - Sober*

Royal Canadian blended
The spicy aroma had mended me
Matured for years and imported
Into my glass you poured it


And you're the only reason
That I remain unfrozen
Suppose it stands to reason
That you would turn on me


You're so solid
You're so solid
It burns inside of me
'Cause you're so solid
It burns inside of me


And Wild Turkey's been chosen
It's caramel nose can smell me
Arbourler/Jameson, I love you
The single malts came burning


And you're the only reason
That I remain unfrozen
Suppose it stands to reason
That you would turn on me


You're so solid
You're so solid
It burns inside of me
'Cause you're so solid
It burns inside of me


----------



## haste

*The Wilderness - Agalloch* 

It was when I realized
that life has no meaning
no purpose, no quarry
...no answeres...

And all the dreary night
that had befallen across
the land
I slipped into a revery
a web of human hand

You longed to soar up high
to caress the silky winds
to embrace and kiss as lovers
...the ether...

but fate with cursed hand
has struck wretch apon your head
this wretch has been the day
you were born (human)

I live my life alone
and all it's misery
until the day I turn to stone
I shall die alone
among the wilderness

It was when I realized
apon my waking eyes
no nightmare of mankind
can harm me...

I live my life alone
among the wilderness
until the day i turn to stone
Life is but a dream
among the wilderness

...I spread my golden wings
set sail my weightless form
and soar into the cosmos
...Forevermore...


----------



## DemonsFall

Nightwish - She Is My Sin

Take heed, dear heart
Once apart, she can touch nor me nor you
Dressed as one
A wolf will betray a lamb

Lead astray the gazers
The razors on your seducing skin
In the meadow of sinful thoughts
Every flower is a perfect one

To paradise with pleasure haunted, haunted by fear

A sin for him
Desire within
Desire within
A burning veil
For the bride too dear for him
A sin for him
Desire within
Desire within
Fall in love with your deep dark sin

I am the Fallen
You are what my sins enclose
Lust is not as creative
As its discovery

To paradise with pleasure haunted, haunted by fear

A sin for him
Desire within
Desire within
A burning veil
For the bride too dear for him
A sin for him
Desire within
Desire within
Fall in love with your deep dark sin

Bless me, undress me
Pick your prey in a wicked way
God I must confess
I do envy the sinners

A sin for him
Desire within
A burning veil
For the bride too dear for him
A sin for him
Desire within
Desire within
A burning veil
For the bride too dear for him
A sin for him
Desire within
Desire within
Fall in love with your deep dark sin...


----------



## brothermarcus

*jane's addiction - jane says*

Jane says 
I'm done with sergio 
He treats me like a ragdoll 
She hides
The television 
Says 'i don't owe him nothing, 
But if he comes back again 
Tell him to wait right here for me or, 
Try again tomorrow'

'I'm gonna kick tomorrow...'
'I'm gonna kick tomorrow...'

Jane says 
'Have you seen my wig around? 
I feel naked without it'
She knows 
They all want her to go 
But that's ok man 
She don't like them anyway 
Jane says 
'I'm going away to spain when i get my money saved
I'm gonna start tomorrow'

'I'm gonna kick tomorrow...'
'I'm gonna kick tomorrow...'

She gets mad 
And she starts to cry 
Takes a swing but she can't hit!
She don't mean no harm 
She just don't know... 
What else to do about it

Jane goes 
To the store at eight 
She walks up on st. andrews 
She waits
And gets her dinner there 
She pulls her dinner
From her pocket

Jane says 
'I've never been in love - no'
She don't know what it is 
She only knows if someone wants her

'I only want 'em if they want me,...'
'I only know they want me...'

Jane says... 
Jane says...


----------



## apollo

*Green day - Uptight*

I woke up on the wrong side of the floor
Made, made my way through the front door
Broke my engagement with myself
Perfect picture of bad health, another notch scratched on my belt
The future just ain't what it used to be.

I got a new start on a dead end road
Peaked, peaked out on reaching new lows
Owed, paid off all my debts to myself
Perfect picture of bad health, another notch scratched on my belt
The future's in my living room

Uptight, I'm a nag with a gun
All night, suicide's last call
I've been uptight all night
I'm a son of a gun
Uptight I'm a nag with a gun


----------



## haste

*Far From The Sun - Amorphis* 

Nothing is more than too much
I'm waiting for the tarnishing touch
you wish for the last kiss goodbye
like the child that cannot lie

I walk
away now from you
and your sun
it goes down from you
as I walk
away now from you
and from
from your sun

holding the wounds of the bleeding souls
you summon all the restless folk
to share the feast of anxiety
like the spawn that cannot breed

I walk
away now from you
and your sun
it goes down from you
as I walk
away now from you
and from
from your sun


----------



## brothermarcus

*fleetwood mac - gold dust woman*

Rock on- gold dust woman
Take your silver spoon
And dig your grave

Heartless challenge
Pick your path and I’ll pray

Wake up in the morning
See your sunrise- loves- to go down
Lousy lovers- pick their prey
But they never cry out loud

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
Is it over now- do you know how
Pick up the pieces and go home.

Rock on- ancient woman
Follow those who pale
In your shadow

Rulers make bad lovers
You better put your kingdom up for sale

Did she make you cry
Make you break down
Shatter your illusions of love
Is it over now- do you know how
Pickup the pieces and go home.


----------



## haste

*A Bolt Of Blazing Gold - Dark Tranquility* 

A bolt of blazing gold,
lifted from the horizon's edge
Another radiant dawn sends new hope,
avowed my hearty pledge
My yearning to be part
of nature's truthful solitude
Of wisdom's inner light
that shines in mystic multitude
The guiding source within,
so few of us will ever know
And few will ever climb
the great world-tree from which we've grown
But those who seek will find
the rhythm that vibrates high and far
And rearrange the cosmic threads,
the pattern of the Weave of Stars

A bolt of blazing gold,
a sunfire in zenith hurled
Oh, wingless skydancer,
rejoiced upon the warmth unfurled
What wonders do you hold ensnared
with your mighty heart?
What secrets may be mine
to brother-share as we depart?

Of richest emerald forged,
my soul still rises, longingly
From inferno's winding caverns,
through dark air soaring, restlessly
If silence was enough!
No words can grasp my starkest thoughts
No language known to man
portrays my naked sentiment

A bolt of blazing gold,
swallowed by the waveless sea
The ocean-winds set sail,
in breeze towards their destiny
On solarbeams they rode,
white sea-gull-wings in harmony
For a moment's startling glimpse
a sienna-burnt tranquility

Oh father of the coloured sky,
unwear thy robe of shadowhood
Let nature's soul once clash again
'neath blooming glades of goldenwood

We're the ones who seek
to dance to fallen serenades
The magic hymns of gold;
as softly sung, the sunlight fades
...away

Of richest emerald forged,
my soul still rises, longingly
From inferno's winding caverns,
through dark air soaring, restlessly
If silence was enough!
No words can grasp my starkest thoughts
No language known to man
portrays my naked sentiment

A world of silent stone,
as frozen in the nightly sky
In heaven's dark recesses laid,
no living soul draws nigh
For seconds all is still,
no moonlight heaves throughout the dark
Nor do the heavens breathe,
no dryads wreathe within the dark

Within my dark domain...


----------



## KAZ

Kathleen Edwards :: Hockey Skates

Going down in the same old town down the same street to the same bar
And the same old people saying hi and I don't care
Going down in the same old bar and I don't even order anymore
I am so sick of consequence and the look on your face
I am tired of playing defense
I don't even have hockey skates

You can meet me at ten thirty
I won't be there I'll be gone
We can talk like we are friends
Going over it all again
Talking about everything I am doing wrong

Do you wish your nose was longer
So you'd have an excuse not to see past it
Do you wish the lights were brighter in the city that you live
I am so sick of consequences..

Do you think your boys club will crumble
Just because of a loud-mouthed girl?


----------



## haste

* Christian Woman - Type O Negative* 

A cross upon her bedroom wall.
From grace she will fall.
An image burning in her mind.
And between her thighs.

A dying God-man full of pain.
When will you cum again?
Before him beg to serve or please.
On your back or knees.
There's no forgiveness for her sins.
Prefers punishment?
Would you suffer eternally.
Or internally?

For her lust.
She'll burn in hell.
Her soul done medium well.
All through mass manual stimulation.
Salvation.

Body of Christ.
She needs.
The body of Christ.

She'd like to know God.
Ooh love God.
Feel her God.
Inside of her - deep inside of her.

Jesus Christ looks like me.


----------



## Furnace

*The Smiths - There is a light that never goes out*

Take me out tonight
Where there's music and there's people
And they're young and alive
Driving in your car
I never never want to go home
Because I haven't got one
Anymore

Take me out tonight
Because I want to see people and I
Want to see life
Driving in your car
Oh, please don't drop me home
Because it's not my home, it's their
Home, and I'm welcome no more


And if a double-decker bus
Crashes into us
To die by your side
Is such a heavenly way to die
And if a ten-ton truck
Kills the both of us
To die by your side
Well, the pleasure - the privilege is mine


Take me out tonight
Take me anywhere, I don't care
I don't care, I don't care
And in the darkened underpass
I thought Oh God, my chance has come at last
(But then a strange fear gripped me and I
Just couldn't ask)


Take me out tonight
Oh, take me anywhere, I don't care
I don't care, I don't care
Driving in your car
I never never want to go home
Because I haven't got one, da ...
Oh, I haven't got one


And if a double-decker bus
Crashes into us
To die by your side
Is such a heavenly way to die
And if a ten-ton truck
Kills the both of us
To die by your side
Well, the pleasure - the privilege is mine


Oh, There Is A Light And It Never Goes Out
There Is A Light And It Never Goes Out
There Is A Light And It Never Goes Out
There Is A Light And It Never Goes Out
There Is A Light And It Never Goes Out
There Is A Light And It Never Goes Out
There Is A Light And It Never Goes Out
There Is A Light And It Never Goes Out
There Is A Light And It Never Goes Out


----------



## GFunk02

*Metallica- Fade to Black*

*Fade To Black* by _Metallica_

Life it seems, will fade away 
Drifting further every day 
Getting lost within myself 
Nothing matters no one else 
I have lost the will to live 
Simply nothing more to give 
There is nothing more for me 
Need the end to set me free 


Things are not what they used to be 
Missing one inside of me 
Deathly lost, this can't be real 
Cannot stand this hell I feel 
Emptiness is filing me 
To the point of agony 
Growing darkness taking dawn 
I was me, but now He's gone 
No one but me can save myself, but it to late 
Now I can't think, think why I should even try 
Yesterday seems as though it never existed 
Death Greets me warm, now I will just say good-bye 
___________________________________________________

I listen to this song when depressed cause I can relate to it. Right now I am depressed but don't want to tell anyone. I don't like it much when people know I'm down. But I can tell you guys cause I don't know you. So, I'm down! Shoot me please. Damn xtc crash.


----------



## MoeBro

haste said:
			
		

> * Christian Woman - Type O Negative
> 
> A cross upon her bedroom wall.
> From grace she will fall.
> An image burning in her mind.
> And between her thighs.
> 
> A dying God-man full of pain.
> When will you cum again?
> Before him beg to serve or please.
> On your back or knees.
> There's no forgiveness for her sins.
> Prefers punishment?
> Would you suffer eternally.
> Or internally?
> 
> For her lust.
> She'll burn in hell.
> Her soul done medium well.
> All through mass manual stimulation.
> Salvation.
> 
> Body of Christ.
> She needs.
> The body of Christ.
> 
> She'd like to know God.
> Ooh love God.
> Feel her God.
> Inside of her - deep inside of her.
> 
> Jesus Christ looks like me. *



xD

Man, I love this song.


----------



## neverwas

inspired by the recent gangland killings 

*Queen - Another One Bites The Dust*

Steve walks warily down the street, 
with the brim pulled way down low 
Ain't no sound but the sound of his feet, 
machine guns ready to go 

Are you ready, 
Are you ready for this 
Are you hanging on the edge of your seat 
Out of the doorway the bullets rip 
To the sound of the beat 

Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
And another one gone, and another one gone 
Another one bites the dust 
Hey, I'm gonna get you too 
Another one bites the dust 

How do you think I'm going to get along, 
without you, when you're gone 
You took me for everything that I had, 
and kicked me out on my own 

Are you happy, are you satisfied 
How long can you stand the heat 
Out of the doorway the bullets rip 
To the sound of the beat 

Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
Another one bites the dust 
There are plenty of ways you can hurt a man 
And bring him to the ground 
You can beat him 
You can cheat him 
you can treat him bad and leave him 
When he's down 
But I'm ready, yes I'm ready for you 
I'm standing on my own two feet 
Out of the doorway the bullets rip 
repeating the sound of the beat


----------



## KAZ

I heard of this song via a friend. It is also used in the trailer for "Garden State" a movie that looks right up my alley.

Let Go :: Frou Frou

Drink up baby down.
Mmm, are you in or are you out?
Leave your things behind,
'Cuz it's all going off without you.
'Scuze me, too busy,
You're writing your tragedy.
These mishaps, your bubble wrap, when,
You've no idea what you're like...

(So let go)
So let go
Mmm, jump in
Oh well whatcha waiting for?
It's alright,
'Cuz there's beauty
In the breakdown.
(So let go)
Yeah, let go
Just get in
Oh it's so amazing here.
It's alright,
'Cuz there's beauty
In the breakdown.

It gains the more it gives,
And then it rises with the fall.
So hand me that remote.
Can't you see that all that stuff's a sideshow?
Such boundless, pleasure,
We've no time for later now, you,
Can't await, your own arrival you've,
Twenty seconds to comply

(So let go)
So let go
Jump in
Oh well whatcha waiting for?
It's alright,
'Cuz there's beauty
In the breakdown.
(So let go)
Yeah let go
Just get in
Oh, it's so amazing here.
It's alright,
'Cuz there's beauty
In the breakdown.

So let go
Mmm, jump in
Oh well whatcha waiting for?
It's alright,
'Cuz there's beauty
In the breakdown.
(So let go)
Yeah let go
Just get in
Oh it's so amazing here.
It's alright,
'Cuz there's beauty
In the breakdown.


----------



## Furnace

Tv on the Radio - dont love you

no lyrics needed.


----------



## haste

*The Maiden And The Minstrel Knight - Blind Guardian* 

The faithful crowd is gathered here
Soon they'll appear
The high and mighty show up the king
Is in doubts
"Apart from this beggar here
There's no one like you my dear
Tasting my lips
No one but you and him"

Round the fire everyone should sing
And praise the gracious queen
Round the fire everyone should dance
And we praise the handsome knight

Forever and ever we both will be one
The maiden, the fair and the young
Fell in love

Will you still wait for me?
Will you still cry for me?
Come and take my hand
Will you still wait for me?
Will you still cry for me?
Come and take my hand

There's a moment in life when all the years will pass by
And the eyes filled with tears we once shed
We recognize failures, the desperate cries
Of the ones who believed in our lies

Whenever I'll go you'll be with me
My first though and my last
Though we'll depart in bitterness
One day you'll understand

Carry on
Beloved maiden, mine
Carry on
Or we have to pay the price

Will you still wait for me?
Will you still cry for me?
Come and take my hand
Will you still wait for me?
Will you still cry for me?
Come and take my hand

Yesterday's memories and melodies
Are gone with the wind, so sad
Snow-white her hands and golden her hair
But she's not the one
Out in the emptiness where everything's pale
There is no sign of you, I'm alone
How I wish you would be here, I'm alone
Telling me it's alright, come rest (your head)
Come rest your head
Come rest your head
Come rest your head
Come rest your head

I'm alone and sadness reigns in my heart
As long as we live it won't go away
We are one but torn apart

Will you still wait for me?
Will you still cry for me?
Come and take my hand
Will you still wait for me?
Will you still cry for me?
Come and take my hand

Proudly it stands
Until the world's end
The victorious banner of love


----------



## neverwas

*Modest Mouse - World At Large (Good News For People Who Love Bad News)*

Ice age heat wave can't complain 
If the worlds that large why should I arraign 
Walked away to another plane 
Gonna find another place maybe one I can stand 

I move on to another day 
To a whole new town with a whole new way 
Went to the porch to have a thought 
Got to the door and then I couldn't stop 

You don't know where and you don't know when 
But you've still got your worries and you've got your friends 
Walking on to another day 
Work a little harder work another way 

Well uh uh baby i ain't got no plan 
But i'll float on maybe would you understand 
Gonna float on maybe would you understand 
Well I'll float on maybe will you understand 

*The days get shorter and the nights get cold 
I like the autumn but this place is getting old 
I pack up my belongings and I head for the coast 
It might not be a lot but I feel like I'm making the most* 
The days get longer and the nights smell green 
I guess it's not surprising but its spring and I should leave 

*I like songs about drifters, books about the same 
They both seem to make me feel a little less insane* 
Walked on off to another spot 
I still haven't gotten anywhere that I want 
*Did I walk the road did I need to know 
Where it doesn't always feel like I'm caught in the undertow* 

Moms get themselves together 'gainst the lights 
Adding the breeze to the summer nights 
Outside water like air was grey 
I didn't know what I had that day 
Walk a little farther to another plane 
You say that you did but you didn't understand 

*I know that starting over's not what life's about 
But my thoughts were so loud I couldn't hear my mouth* 
My thoughts were so loud I couldn't hear my mouth 

My thoughts were so loud


----------



## Frosty da snowman

*starfalls69* said:
			
		

> *muse - Time Is Running Out
> 
> I think I'm drowning
> asphyxiating
> I wanna break the spell
> that you've created
> 
> you're something beautiful
> a contradiction
> I wanna play the game
> I want the friction
> 
> you will be
> the death of me
> yeah you will be
> the death of me
> 
> bury it
> I won't let you bury it
> I won't let you smother it
> I won't let you murder it
> 
> our time is running out
> and our time is running out
> you can't push it underground
> we can't stop it screaming out
> 
> I wanted freedom
> but I'm restricted
> I tried to give you up
> but I'm addicted
> 
> now that you know I'm trapped
> sense of elation
> you'll never dream of breaking this fixation
> you will squeeze the life out of me
> 
> bury it
> I won't let you bury it
> I won't let you smother it
> I won't let you murder it
> 
> our time is running out
> and our time is running out
> you can't push it underground
> we can't stop it screaming out
> how did it come to this
> 
> houhouhou yeahyeahyeahyeahyeah
> houhouhou yeahyeahyeahyeahyeah
> houhouhou yeahyeah yeah yeah yeah
> 
> yeah you will suck the life out of me
> 
> bury it
> I won't let you bury it
> I won't let you smother it
> I won't let you murder it
> 
> our time is running out
> and our time is running out
> you can't push it underground
> we can't stop it screaming out
> 
> and how did it come to this
> 
> houhouhou yeahyeahyeahyeahyeah
> houhouhou yeahyeahyeahyeahyeah
> houhouhou yeahyeah yeah yeah yeah
> *



Dammn I logged in just to post this one and it's already here. That songs got a bass line so sexy it's dirty.

*Tool Reflection* 

I have come curiously close to the end, down
Beneath my self-indulgent pitiful hole.
Defeated,
I concede and move closer. I may find comfort here.
I may find peace within the emptiness. How pitiful.
And it's calling me.
It's calling me.
It's calling me.
It's calling me.

And in my darkest moment, fetal and weeping.
The moon tells me a secret. My confidant.
As full and bright as I am, this light is not my own and
A million light reflections pass over me
It's source is bright and endless.
She resuscitates the hopeless
Without her we are lifeless satellites dreaming dreams
And as I pull my head out I am without one doubt
Don't want to be down here soothing my narcissism
I must crucify the ego before it's far too late
I pray the light lifts me out before I pine away.
before I pine away.
before I pine away.
before I pine away.

So crucify the ego before it's far too late
To leave behind this place so negative and blind and cynical
And you will come to find that we are all one mind
Capable of all that's imagined and all conceivable
Just let the light touch you and let the words spill thorough
Just let them pass right through, bringing out our hope and reason.

before we pine away.
before we pine away.
before we pine away.
before we pine away. 



*Pixies where is my mind* 

Ooooooh - stop

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
But there's nothing in it 
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind [3x]

Way out in the water
See it swimmin'

I was swimmin' in the Carribean
Animals were hiding behind the rock
Except the little fish
But they told me, he swears
Tryin' to talk to me to me to me

Where is my mind [3x]

Way out in the water
See it swimmin' ?

With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
If there's nothing in it 
And you'll ask yourself

Where is my mind [3x]

Ooooh
With your feet in the air and your head on the ground
Ooooh
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Ooooh
Ooooh


----------



## apollo

*Staind - It's been a while*

and it's been a while
since i could hold my head up high
and it's been a while since i first saw you
and it's been a while
since i could stand on my own two feet again
and it's been a while since i could call you

and everything i can remember
as fucked up as it all may seem
the consequences that are rendered
i stretch myself beyond my means

and it's been a while
since i couldnt say that i wasnt addicted
and it's been a while
since i couldnt say i love myself as well
and it's beem a while
since i've gone and fucked things up
just like i always do
and it's been a while
but all that shit seems to disappear
when i'm with you

and everything i can remember
as fucked up as it all may seem
the consequences that I've rendered
have gone and fucked things up again

why must i feel this way
just make this go away
just one more peaceful day

and it's been a while
since i could look at myself straight
and it's been a while since i said i'm sorry
and it's been a while
since i've seen the way the candles light your face
and it's been a while but i can still remember just the way you taste

and everything i can remember
as fucked up as it all may seem
i know it's me
i cannot blame this on my father
he did the best he could for me

and it's been a while
since i could hold my head up high
and it's been a while since i said i'm sorry


----------



## neverwas

im gonna post this song again cause i looooooves it :D

*Modest Mouse - World At Large*

Ice age heat wave can't complain 
If the worlds that large why should I arraign 
Walked away to another plane 
Gonna find another place maybe one I can stand 

I move on to another day 
To a whole new town with a whole new way 
Went to the porch to have a thought 
Got to the door and then I couldn't stop 

You don't know where and you don't know when 
But you've still got your worries and you've got your friends 
Walking on to another day 
Work a little harder work another way 

Well uh uh baby i ain't got no plan 
But i'll float on maybe would you understand 
Gonna float on maybe would you understand 
Well I'll float on maybe will you understand 

The days get shorter and the nights get cold 
I like the autumn but this place is getting old 
I pack up my belongings and I head for the coast 
It might not be a lot but I feel like I'm making the most 
The days get longer and the nights smell green 
I guess it's not surprising but its spring and I should leave 

I like songs about drifters, books about the same 
They both seem to make me feel a little less insane 
Walked on off to another spot 
I still haven't gotten anywhere that I want 
Did I walk the road did I need to know 
Where it doesn't always feel like I'm caught in the undertow 

Moms get themselves together 'gainst the lights 
Adding the breeze to the summer nights 
Outside water like air was grey 
I didn't know what I had that day 
Walk a little farther to another plane 
You say that you did but you didn't understand 

I know that starting over's not what life's about 
But my thoughts were so loud I couldn't hear my mouth 
My thoughts were so loud I couldn't hear my mouth 
My thoughts were so loud


----------



## haste

*Sober - Tool* 

There's a shadow just behind me,
shrouding every breath I take,
making every promise empty,
pointing every finger at me.
Waiting like a stalking butler
who upon the finger rests.
Murder now the path called "must we"
just before the son has come.
Jesus, won't you fucking whistle
something but the past and done? 

Why can't we not be sober?
I just want to start this over.
Why can't we drink forever.
I just want to start things over. 

I am just a worthless liar.
I am just an imbecile.
I will only complicate you.
Trust in me and fall as well.
I will find a center in you.
I will chew it up and leave,
I will work to elevate you
just enough to bring you down. 

Trust me. 

Mother Mary won't you whisper
something but what's past and done. 

Trust me. 

I want what I want.


----------



## Furnace

*Phoenix - If I ever feel better*

They say an end can be a start
Feels like I've been buried yet I'm still alive
It's like a bad day that never ends
I feel the chaos around me

A thing I don't try to deny
I'd better learn to accept that
There are things in my life that I can't control
They say love ain't nothing but a sore

I don't even know what love is
Too many tears have had to fall
Don't you know I'm so tired of it all
I have known terror dizzy spells

Finding out the secrets words won't tell
Whatever it is it can't be named
There's a part of my world that' s fading away
You know I don't want to be clever

To be brilliant or superior
True like ice, true like fire
Now I know that a breeze can blow me away
Now I know there's much more dignity

In defeat than in the brightest victory
I'm losing my balance on the tight rope
Tell me please, tell me please, tell me please...

If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know

Hang on to the good days
I can lean on my friends
They help me going through hard times
But I'm feeding the enemy

I'm in league with the foe
Blame me for what's happening
I can't try, I can't try, I can't try...
No one knows the hard times I went through

If happiness came I miss the call
The stormy days ain't over
I've tried and lost know I think that I pay the cost
Now I've watched all my castles fall

They were made of dust, after all
Someday all this mess will make me laugh
I can't wait, I can't wait, I can't wait...

If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know

If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know

It's like somebody took my place
I ain't even playing my own game
The rules have changed well I didn't know
There are things in my life I can't control
I feel the chaos around me
A thing I don't try to deny
I'd better learn to accept that
There's a part of my life that will go away
Dark is the night, cold is the ground
In the circular solitude of my heart
As one who strives a hill to climb
I am sure I'll come through I don't know how
They say an end can be a start
Feels like I've been buried yet I'm still alive
I'm losing my balance on the tight rope
Tell me please, tell me please, tell me please...

If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know

If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know

If I ever feel better
Remind me to spend some good time with you
You can give me your number
When it's all over I'll let you know


----------



## KemicalBurn

NOFX - The idiots are taking over

it's not the right time to be sober
now the idiots have taken over
spreading like a social cancer, is there an answer?

Mensa membership exceeding
tell me why and how are all the stupid people breeding
Watson, it's really elementary
the industrial revolution
has flipped the bitch on evolution
the benevolent and wise are being thwarted, ostracized, what a bummer
the world keeps getting dumber
insensitivity is standard and faith is being fancied over reason

darwin's rollin over in his coffin
the fittest are surviving much less often
now everything seems to be reversing, and it's worsening
someone flopped a steamer in the gene pool
now angry mob mentality's no longer the exception, it's the rule
and im startin to feel a lot like charlton heston
stranded on a primate planet
apes and orangutans that ran it to the ground
with generals and the armies that obeyed them
followers following fables
philosophies that enable them to rule without regard

there's no point for democracy when ignorance is celebrated
political scientists get the same one vote as some Arkansas inbred
majority rule, don't work in mental institutions
sometimes the smallest softest voice carries the grand biggest solutions

what are we left with?
a nation of god-fearing pregnant nationalists
who feel it's their duty to populate the homeland
pass on traditions
how to get ahead religions
And prosperity via simpleton culture

the idiots are takin over
=========
Sums up my feelings towards politics at this moment


----------



## harraser

*Fascination Street - The Cure*

Oh it's opening time 
Down on Fascination Street
So let's cut the conversation 
And get out for a bit 
*Because I feel it all fading and paling 
And I'm begging 
To drag you down with me 
To kick the last nail in 
Yeah! I like you in that 
Like I like you to scream 
But if you open your mouth 
Then I can't be responsible 
For quite what goes in 
Or to care what comes out 
So just pull on your hair
Just pull on your pout *
And let's move to the beat
Like we know that it's over 
If you slip going under 
Slip over my shoulder 
So just pull on your face 
Just pull on your feet 
And let's hit opening time 
Down on Fascination Street

So pull on your hair 
Pull on your pout 
Cut the conversation 
Just open your mouth 
Pull on your face 
Pull on your feet 
And let's hit opening time
Down on Fascination Street


----------



## neverwas

*Nine Inch Nails - Closure To God*

you let me violate you
you let me desecrate you
you let me penetrate you
you let me complicate you

help me
I broke apart my insides
help me
I've got no soul to sell
help me
the only thing that works for me
help me get away from myself

I wanna fuck you like an animal
I wanna feel you from the inside
I wana fuck you like an animal
my whole existence is gone
you bring me closer to god

you can have my isolation
you can have the hate that it brings
you can have my absence of faith
you can have my everything

help me
you tear down all my reason
help me

help me
you make me perfect
help me become somebody else

I wanna fuck you like an animal
I wanna feel you from the inside
I wana fuck you like an animal
my whole existence is gone
you bring me closer to god 


_yes its an old NIN song...but god dam it goes well with my current mood..._


----------



## haste

*Orestes - A Perfect Circle* 

Metaphor for a missing moment
Pull me into your perfect circle

One womb
One shape 
One resolve

Liberate this will
To release us all

Gotta cut away, clear away
Snip away and sever this
Umbilical residue that's
Keeping me from killing you

And from pulling you down with me in here
I can almost hear you scream 

Give me
One more medicated peaceful moment
One more medicated peaceful moment

And I don't wanna feel this overwhelming
Hostility
Because I don't wanna feel this overwhelming
Hostility

Gotta cut away Clear away
Snip away and sever this
Umbilical residue
Gotta cut away Clear away
Snip away and sever this
Umbilical residue that's
Keeping me from killing you
Keeping me from killing you

_One of the most emotionally moving songs I've heard - both in music and lyric_


----------



## neverwas

*The Cure - The Love Cats*

We move like cagey tigers
We couldn't get closer than this
The way we walk
The way we talk
The way we stalk
The way we kiss
We slip through the streets
While everyone sleeps
Getting bigger and sleeker
And wider and brighter
We bite and scratch and scream all night
Let's go and throw
All the songs we know...

Into the sea
You and me
All these years and no one heard
I'll show you in spring
It's a treacherous thing
We missed you hissed the lovecats

We're so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully
Wonderfully pretty!
Oh you know that I'd do anything for you...
We should have each other to tea huh?
We should have each other with cream
Then curl up by the fire
And sleep for awhile
It's the grooviest thing
It's the perfect dream

Into the sea
You and me
All these years and no one heard
I'll show you in spring
It's a treacherous thing
We missed you hissed the lovecats

We're so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully
Wonderfully pretty!
Oh you know that I'd do anything for you...
We should have each other to dinner huh?
We should have each other with cream
Then curl up in the fire
Get up for awhile
It's the grooviest thing
It's the perfect dream

Hand in hand
Is the only way to land
And always the right way round
Not broken in pieces
Like hated little meeces...
How could we miss
Someone as dumb as this?

I love you... let's go...
Oh... solid gone...
How could we miss
Someone as dumb as this?



_this song always gets me bouncing for some reason _


----------



## cherub

*........3 Doors Down.........  
Title: Away From The Sun *


*It's down to this 
I've got to make this life make sense 
Can anyone do what I've done 
I missed life 
I missed the colours of the world 
Can anyone go where I am *

'Cause now again I've found myself 
So far down, away from the sun 
That shines into the darkest place 
I'm so far down, away from the sun again 
Away from the sun again 

I'm over this 
I'm tired of living in the dark 
Can anyone see me down here 
The feeling's gone 
There's nothing left to lift me up 
Back into the world I've known 

'Cause now again I've found myself 
So far down, away from the sun 
That shines into the darkest place 
I'm so far down, away from the sun 
That shines the life away from me 
To find my way back into the arms 
That care about the ones like me 
I'm so far down, away from the sun again 

*It's down to this 
I've got to make this life make sense 
And now I can't do what I've done *

And now again I've found myself 
So far down, away from the sun 
That shines the life away from me 

'Cause now again I've found myself 
So far down, away from the sun 
That shines into the darkest place 
I'm so far down, away from the sun 
That shines the life away from me 
To find my way back into the arms 
That care about the ones like me 
I'm so far down, away from the sun again


----------



## harraser

this song always makes me think of my dad... and miss him. its so easy for time to fly by without you noticing it.

*OLD MAN - Neil Young*

Old man look at my life,
I'm a lot like you were.
Old man look at my life,
I'm a lot like you were.

Old man look at my life,
Twenty four and there's so much more
Live alone in a paradise
That makes me think of two.

Love lost, such a cost,
Give me things that don't get lost.
Like a coin that won't get tossed
Rolling home to you.

Old man take a look at my life I'm a lot like you
I need someone to love me the whole day through
Ah, one look in my eyes and you can tell that's true.

Lullabies, look in your eyes,
Run around the same old town.
Doesn't mean that much to me
To mean that much to you.

I've been first and last
Look at how the time goes past.
But I'm all alone at last.
Rolling home to you.

Old man take a look at my life I'm a lot like you
I need someone to love me the whole day through
Ah, one look in my eyes and you can tell that's true.

Old man look at my life,
I'm a lot like you were.
Old man look at my life,
I'm a lot like you were.


----------



## haste

*Down in a hole - Alice In Chains* 

Bury me softly in this womb
I give this part of me for you
Sand rains down and here I sit
Holding rare flowers in a tomb... in bloom

Down in a hole and I don't know if I can be saved
See my heart I decorate it like a grave
You don't understand who they thought I was supposed to be
Look at me now a man who won't let himself be

Down in a hole, feeling so small
Down in a hole, losin' my soul
I'd like to fly,
But my wings have been so denied

Down in a hole and they've put all the stones in their place
I've eaten the sun so my tongue has been burned of the taste
I have been guilty of kicking myself in the teeth
I will speak no more of my feelings beneath

Down in a hole, feeling so small
Down in a hole, losin' my soul
I'd like to fly,
But my wings have been so denied

Bury me softly in this womb (Oh I want to be inside of you)
I give this part of me for you (Oh I want to be inside of you)
Sand rains down and here I sit (Oh I want to be inside of you)
Holding rare flowers in a tomb... in bloom (Oh I want to be inside)

Down in a hole, feelin' so small
Down in a hole, losin' my soul
Down in a hole, feelin' so small
Down in a hole, out of control

I'd like to fly,
But my wings have been so denied


----------



## neverwas

*hugs harraser* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




*Modest Mouse - BUKOWSKI*

Woke up this morning it seemed to me that every fucker talked to me a 
little bit more like bukowski and yeah i know its a pretty good read but 
god who'd want to be
God who'd want to be such an asshole
God who'd want to be, god who'd want to be such an asshole

Well we sat on the edge in the room, the crowd screamed sacrifice the 
fucker if god takes off he's an indian giver so tell me now what you'll 
tell me never who would want to be, who would want to be such a control 
freak
who would want to be, who would want to be such a control freak

*Well see what you want to see, you should see it all
well take what you want from me, you deserve it all
9 times out of 10 our hearts just get dissolved
Well I want a better place, or just a better way to fall

But 1 time out of 10, everything is perfect for us all
Well I want a better place, or just a better way to fall*

here we go

If god controls the land and disease
And keeps a watchful eye on me
And if he is really so damn mild
Well my problem is I can't see

well who would want to be, who would want to be such a control freak
well who would want to be, who would want to be such a control freak

Evil home stereo, what good songs do you know
Evil, evil yeah i know, what good curse can you throw

Well all that icing and all that cake
I can't make it to your wedding
But i'm sure 
you would talk talk talk in your circles
of that day when you could do the point to make sure i'm still awake

I went to bed and didn't see why everyday turns out to be a little bit 
more like bukowski and yeah i know he's a pretty good read, but god 
who'd want to be, god who'd want to be such an asshole


----------



## batty

*Love Livin' in a Small Town...*

Spoon - The Way We Get By

We get high in back seats of cars
We break into mobile homes
We go to sleep to shake appeal
Never wake up on our own

And that's the way we get by
Way we get by
And that’s the way we get by
Way we get by

We go out in stormy weather
We rarely practice discern
We make love to some weird sin
We seek out the taciturn

And that's the way we get by
Way we get by
And that’s the way we get by
Way we get by

We found a new kind of dance in a magazine
Tried it out it's like nothing you ever seen
You sweet talk like a cop and you know it
You bought a new bag of pot, said let's make a new start

And that's the way to my heart
The way to my heart

That's the way we get by
Way we get by

We get high in back seats of cars
We put faith in our concerns
Fall in love to down on the street
We believe in the sum of ourselves

I said that's the way we get by


----------



## strange

Cause=Time 
Broken Social Scene 


You come in, check my time
You got fornication crimes
I've seen your hope on television
Where you've been, wore my word
They've got tricycles in skirts
This is a mouth that needs religion

And they all want to love the cause
'Cause they all need to be the cause
They all want to fuck the cause

So take me down, down through this
Kill the common law that missed
This is the blood I love to share

Little pistols and companion halls
Desperation tentacles
I've been alone since '89

We've got a menstruating disguise
Then know three completes the five
This is a church that should believe

And they all want to free the cause
'Cause they all need to dream a cause
They all need to be a cause

You've got all and it's
Pretty good but I
Seem to be in disbelief

You come in, check my time
You've got fornication crimes
I've seen your death on television
Cue immortal child like times
Separation is divine
Here is a strike beneath your knees

And they all want to love the cause
'Cause they all need to be the cause
They all want to fuck the cause

Take me down, down through this
Kill the white within the bliss
Here is a waiting room
That wants to save your life

And they all want to love the cause
They all need to be the cause
They all want to dream a cause
They all need to fuck the cause


----------



## cherub

I keep listening to this over and over and thinking of a friend.
Sometimes you learn you can't fix it but let them go and hope 
for once they believe in themselves.


*Artist: 3 Doors Down  
Title: This Time *



Unsure of yourself
You stand alright and now
Were sure will led you there
Last time you fell and you hit hard
Your wounds have healed by now
But you still see your scars yeah

*But it’s not the way it use to be right now
You come so far to just let this go my friend 
The same way you did the last time 
You’ll break when you fall
Don’t make the same mistakes you did all over 
You’ve got to believe in yourself this time*

Live on, live it up today
This life’s your cup
So drink it up I say, yeah 
Say it’s mine so give it all up to me now
And walk that line, don’t let this go, don’t go out the 

Same way you did the last time 
Your break when you fall
Don’t make the same mistakes you did all over
You’ve got to believe in yourself this time

Life’s your cup, life’s your cup
Drink it up
Life’s your cup, life’s your cup

The same way you did the last time 
You’ll break when you fall
Don’t make the same mistakes you did all over 
You got to believe in yourself this time [x2]


----------



## harraser

no particular emotional attachment to this song, its just fucken cool!  this is just the first and last verses coz theyre the only ones in the shorter version that ive got, apparently theres two in the middle i dont have but i read the lyrics and they sound shit anyway. the last verse is fucken excelent, teh guy sounds so hot lol.


*Fingerprints of the Gods - Skitz*

Roots manuva:

Pen to tha paper I scream at the world
Picky headed youth dont wear no jerry curl
In the heat of the summer
More time I trembled
Nuthin dont change, I'm picky from within
The R's for the Rage
E's for the Energy
B's for the 3-4 Bounce that we count
Second E's for the Era of this young hottie youth
L presents Long term soildier stand firm
Foundation flexin stretchin out the pound
I used to want the queens head
Now I want the crown
Its in my blood stream
Shits to hard to define
Why, some get the vision an the rest tow the line
Sleepwalkin floggin the horse thats done dead
Pissin in the wind now piss drips down your leg
Is you plum or is you pleb
Dude its one an the same
One shit short now flush that pee brain
Put ur hand on ur lips spell d-e-r
You wanna be, fartface
An me cant spar
Like the, dooper I am I dont wanna cause friction
I hold my space an then I diss em wid the diction
Nuff of them will fear this
Its right now that they dont wish to hear this
Simple forensic but they cant get near this
Its fingerprints of god
G-O-D

Skeleton:

God all mighty what the devil (u star ?)
Wot the hell what on earth cha
What the bloodclaat
Wat da rass hole blast hole ina di beast
Im da blessin an da dammend an da famine an the feast
Im a man 'o' war cos I was a man of peace
Now I'm out for your neighbours like they name was annalise
Speak from a snow capped peak to the abyss
Im ugly as sin
An I'm da livin criss
Im chilled in the field an the inner city hype
Im the murderin theivin rapin type
Im the heat, the light, the cold an the dark
Im the silver back gorilla an the great white shark
Im the poorest slum I'm the richest palace
The lyricist the herbalist and the gyaliss
I can get ya down an I can get you lifted
The giver an the gifted
The bima aint fiftied
Shifted, gears I'm the tears an the laughter
The birth an the death an whatever there after
The kiss on the cheek an the kick ina de crotch
The fingerprints of god an every head'll get touch


----------



## neverwas

^^^^ i just got a funky image of you doin some cj to that 

*Modest Mouse - Trailer Trash*

Eating snow flakes with plastic forks
And a paper plate of course
You think of everything

Short love with a long divorce
And a couple of kids, of course
They don't mean anything

Live in trailers with no class
God damn, I hope I can pass
High school means nothing

Taking heartache with hard work
God damn, I am such a jerk
I can't do anything

And I shout that you're all fakes
And you should've seen the look on your face
And I guess that's what it takes
When comparing your belly aches

And it's been a long time
Which agrees with this watch of mine
And I know that I miss you
and I'm sorry if I dissed you

Eating snow flakes with plastic forks
And a paper plate of course
You think of everything

Short love with a long divorce
And a couple of kids, of course
They don't mean anything

Live in trailers with no class
God damn, I hope I can pass
High school means nothing

Taking heartache with hard work
God damn, I am such a jerk
I can't do anything

And I shout that you're all fakes
And you should've seen the look on your face
And I guess that's what it takes
When comparing your belly aches

And it's been a long time
Which agrees with this watch of mine
And I guess that I miss you
And I'm sorry if I dissed you



_i dont think i can ever get sick of these guys._


----------



## sparkle_jez

*Strawberry Switchblade*

Ok, so I found this band by accident whilst looking for 'switchblade symphony' songs!!! And like switchblade they are a female duo, with beautiful vocals, though they came way before SS in 1982 during the post-punk/new wave explosion!!....They are fucking cool! 
The lyrics to this song are all about the singer's agrophobia and general fear and anxiety of open spaces. You really do have to listen to the track to appreciate it though, it really is special and very heartfelt! Like SS, they have that almost 'childish' innocence in there voice.... Fantastic stuff!    
**********

*Strawberry Switchblade (Bryson/McDowall)* 

*Trees and Flowers* 



Dawn cracks the dark
And it breaks the silence
Of my waking hours
And my heartbeat's licence

For I hate the trees
And I hate the flowers
And I hate the buildings
And the way they tower over me
Can't you see
I get so frightened
No-one else seems frightened
Only me, only me

I can't but see
That the sun has risen
To my window, my world
Of my home sweet prison

For I hate the trees
And I hate the flowers
And I hate the buildings
And the way they tower over me
Can't you see
I get so frightened
No-one else seems frightened
Only me, only me


----------



## neverwas

*puddle of mud - control*

I love the way you look at me
I feel the pain you place inside
lock me up inside ya dirty cage
while I'm alone inside my mind

I like to teach you all the rules
I'd get to see them set in stone
I like it when you chain me to the bed
there ya secrets never shone

I need to feel you
You need to feel me
I can't control you
You're not the one for me, no

I can't control you
You can't control me
I need to feel you
So why's it involve

I love the way you rape my skin
I feel the hate you place inside
I need to get your voice out of my head
Cause I'm the guy you'll never find

I'm faking all of the rules
there's no expressions on your face
I'm hoping some day you will let me go
Release me from my dirty cage

I need to feel you
You need to feel me
I can't control you
You're not the one for me, no

I can't control you
You can't control me
I need to feel you
So why's it involve...you and me..

I love the way you look at me
I love the way you smack my ass
I love the dirty things you do
I have control of you

I love the way you look at me
I love the way you smack my ass
I love the dirty things you do
I have control of you

I love the way you look at me
I love the way you smack my ass
I love the dirty things you do
I have control of you

I love the way you look at me
I love the way you smack my ass
I love the dirty things you do
I have control of you

I need to feel you
You need to feel me
I can't control you
You're not the one for me, no

I can't control you
You can't control me
I need to feel you
So why's it involve you and me..

You're not the one for me, no
You're not the one for me, no
You're not the one for me, no
You're not the one for me, no


----------



## Negative

*Different by Sage Francis*

Nothing at last is sacred. Oh how the great have fallen
What have I done to myself? It's been way too long!" 

We need to reacquaint. Things are different now, I ain't the same man I was
Hi, how are you doing? I'm new and improved with even less to lose
A collector's edition version of a virgin drink ordering cocktail teller
Gone way wrong...to the point of no rerun

Over the edge and burned out before I even got my shine
Holding my head in pure doubt
Out of insight. Out of mindful things to shout or rhyme about

Yeah, I know I was supposed to change the world and all
But it looks like the world got to me first
If you can't beat em, join 'em..
Then hurt the team by beating yourself

I'm different...in a different way
The only thing that stays the same is change
While people claim their states, I state my claims
Sage Francis made a name for himself
For the record my mother calls me Paul
Which was my father's middle name, but Ray
Stepped in and raised me
It's crazy, but this is a game I play 

called "Shut the fuck uuuuuuup!" 

Don't bother calling me at all because I'm not answering
Is that a voice-mail-bomb-threat or a broken promise I'm mishandling?
Gambling away my money issues, somebody owes me big bucks
My career depends on explosive vacuums sucking me in and blowing me up

Poetry struck a nerve in the listenership
Spoken word then got 'em all interested
Now I don't have to serve ice cream to little kids
I serve emcees who think they're rippin' it
And poets who think they're somehow significant
Meanwhile both are loud and ignorant
And don't know how to speak to a crowd in an intimate environment

I am different. In a different way
The only thing that stays the same is change
While people claim their states, I state my claims
I'm a quiet natured player who outwardly hates the game
I shake what I got, which is a jingly pocket
I do my mini-market research and make noise for myself when I walk quick

I talk with authority while I question it
When I ask, "Who am I?" I'm left guessing
But if you're a poor man's version of ANYTHING
It is your self-perception

Growing up in a microscopic town prepared me well for this petrii dish
Where talk is invisible to the eye and they hate the guy they're speaking with
I'm a real vegetarian: No chicken...not even fish
I'm a real underground rapper
My tape quality sucks, my records are warped and my CD skips

Lady Luck is a greedy bitch with itchy palms and a case of the gimmes
I've got an outtie if she's got an inny, I'll clean her pipes and then sweep her chimney
The beat that's in me is polyrhythmic. You're only 60 heart beats per minute
A human second-hand-me-down-to-earth-guy who will thriftshop-lift his hiphop

I may be getting too big for my britches
but I paid my dues when the cost was climbing
If I burn too many bridges I'll never get off of this awful island
As long as I've been rhyming, they only started listening
Because for a while they didn't like how
I wouldn't smoke the pot that I was pissin' in

Plus I had no dead homies to pour out the liquor I don't drink
You can flash your shiny objects in front of my eyes and I won't blink
I'm motherfucking different. Oooohhhh yyyeeeaaahhhh..
I'm motherfucking different. Oooohhhh yyyeeeaaahhhh..


----------



## haste

* First Date - Blink 182* 

In the car I just can't wait
to pick you up on our very first date
is it cool if I hold your hand?
is it wrong if I think it's lame to dance?
do you like my stupid hair?
would you guess that I didn't know what to wear?
I'm just scared of what you think
you make me nervous so I really can't eat

Let's go
don't wait
this nights almost over
honest, let's make
this night last forever
forever and ever
let's make this last forever
forever and ever
let's make this last forever

When you smile, I melt inside
I'm not worthy for a minute of your time
I really wish it was only me and you
I'm jealous of everybody in the room
please don't look at me with those eyes
please don't hint that you're capable of lies
I dread the thought of our very first kiss
a target that I'm probably gonna miss

Let's go
don't wait
this nights almost over
honest, let's make
this night last forever
forever and ever
let's make this last forever
forever and ever
let's make this last forever

Let's go
don't wait
this nights almost over
honest, let's make
this night last forever
forever and ever
let's make this last forever
forever and ever
let's make this last forever
forever and ever
let's make this last forever
forever and ever
let's make this last forever

:D :D :D :D


----------



## brothermarcus

*delirium w. sarah mclachlan - silence*

Give me release
witness me
I am outside
give me peace

Heaven holds a sense of wonder
and I wanted to believe
that I'd get caught up
when the rage in me subsides

In this white wave
I am sinking
in this silence
in this white wave
in this silence
I believe

Passion chokes the flower
'til she cries no more
possessing all the beauty
hungry still for more

Heaven holds a sense of wonder...

I can't help this longing
comfort me
I can't hold it all in
if you won't let me

Heaven holds a sense of wonder...

In this white wave
I am sinking
in this silence
in this white wave
in this silence
I believe

I have seen you
in this white wave
you are silent
you are breathing
in this white wave
I am free


----------



## strange

*Bankrupt on Selling

written byModest Mouse 
Performed by Laurel Brauns*

All of the apostles were sitting in swings
Saying we'll sell off our savior for a pair of new wings
And some sandals in the style with the straps that cling best to the era.

And then all of the businessers and their unlimited kill
Where they buy and they sell and they sell all their trash to each other
And their sick of it all and their bankrupt on selling

And then all of the angels came to sell off their souls
For a pair of new wings and anything gold
Will they remember their friends, the people they loved?
And I've seen through em all, seen through em all, seen through most everything.

All the people you knew were the actors
All the people you knew were the actors

And then I went to college and I learned some big words
And I shouted and screamed, godamn right I was heard
will they remember the girl and all those big things she said back in college?

And it takes a long time,
I don't know if I'm clean with myself
I've been through a string of young lovers
I still love one, loved him more when he was sober.

And it takes a long time,
I don't know if I'm clean with myself
I've been through a string of young lovers
I still love one, loved him more when I was sober
And I wasn't mean, I wasn't mean, I wasn't mean, I wasn't mean.

All the people you knew were the actors
All the people you knew were the actors.


----------



## cherub

Can't help but get up and dance aroud with this,,,,, sooooo old but still makes me smile. Fits the moment lately  

*Artist: Prince
Title: Get off*


How can I put this in a way so as not to offend or unnerve 
There's a rumor goin' all round that u ain't been gettin' served 
They say that u ain't u know what 
In baby who knows how long 
*It's hard 4 me 2 say what's right 
When all I wanna do is wrong 

Gett off - 23 positions in a 1 night stand 
Gett off - I'll only call u after if u say I can 
Gett off - let a woman be a woman and a man be a man 
Gett off - If u want 2 baby here I am (Here I am) *

I got the G from a friend 
Of yours named Vanessa Bet (Bet) 
She said u told her a fantasy 
That got her all wet (Wet) 
Something about a little box with a 
Mirror and a tongue inside 
What she told me then got me so hot 
I knew that we could slide 

Gett off - 23 positions in a 1 night stand 
Gett off - I'll only call u after if u say I can 
Gett off - let a woman be a woman and a man be a man 
Gett off - I u want 2 baby here I am (Here I am) 

Gett off (Gett off) 

1 2 3 - Nah, little cutie, I ain't drinkin' (Gett off) 
Scope this, I was just thinkin' 
U + me, what a ride 
If u was thinkin' the same 
We could continue outside (Gett off) 
Lay your pretty body against a parkin' meter 
Strip your dress down 
Like I was strippin' a Peter Paul's Almond Joy 
Lemme show u baby I'm a talented boy 

Everybody grab a body 
Pump it like u want somebody 

Gett off (Gett off) 

So here we-so here we-so here we are, here we are (G-G-Gett off) 
In my paisley crib 
Whatcha want 2 eat? "Ribs" 
Ha, toy, I don't serve ribs... 
U better be happy that dress is still on 
I heard the rip when u sat down 

Honey them hips is gone 
That's alright, I clock 'em that way 
Remind me of something James used to say... 

"I like 'em fat" 
"I like 'em proud" 
"Ya gotta have a mother for me" 

Now move your big ass 'round this way 
So I can work on that zipper, baby 
Tonight your a star 
And I'm the big dipper 

(Kick it) 

(Gett off) 

(Gett off) 

How can I put this in a way so as not to offend or unnerve (Gett off) 
There's a rumor goin' all round that u ain't been gettin' served (Gett 
off) They say that u ain't u know what In baby who knows how long 
(Gett off) It's hard 4 me 2 say what's right When all I wanna do is wrong 


Gett off - 23 positions in a 1 night stand 
Gett off - I'll only call u after if u say I can 
Gett off - let a woman be a woman and a man be a man 
Gett off - I u want 2 baby here I am


----------



## -|Twiztd|-

*Thinking Of You -- (A Perfect Circle)* 

Lying all alone and restless unable to lose this image 
Sleepless, unable to focus on anything but your surrender 
Tugging a rhythm to the vision thats in my head 
Tugging a beat to the sight of you lying 

So delighted with a new understanding 
Something about a little evil that makes 
that unmistakable noise I was hearing 
Unmistakable sound I know so well 

Spent and sighing with a look in your eyes 
Spent and sweating with a look on your face like 

Sweet Revelation Sweet Surrender, 
surrender, surrender, surrender 
Tugging a rhythm to the vision thats in my head 
Tugging a beat to the sight of you lying 

So delighted with a new understanding 
Something about a little evil that makes 
that unmistakable noise I was hearing 
Unmistakeable sound I know so well 

Spent and sighing with a look in your eyes 
Spent and sweating 
With a look on your face like 

Sweet revelation, sweet surrendering 
Sweet revelation, sweet 

Thinking of you, thinking of you, 
Thinking.... 

Sweet revelation sweet surrendering 
sweet revelation


----------



## apollo

*Ben Harper - Amen Omen*

What started as a whisper,
Slowly turned in to a scream
Searching for an answer
Where the question is unseen.
I don't know where you came from
And I dont know where you've gone
Old friends become old strangers
Between darkness and the door

Amen omen, will I see your face again?
Amen omen, can I find the place within
To live my life without you?

I still hear you saying
"All of life is chance,
And is sweetest, is sweetest when at a glance"
But I live,
I live a hundred lifetimes in a day.
But I die a little 
In every breath I take.

Amen omen, will I see your face again?
Amen omen, can I find the place within
To live my life without you?

I listen to a whisper,
Slowly drift away
Silence is a loudest,
Parting word you never say
I put I put your world 
Into my reins 
Now a voiceless sympathy
Is all that remains

Amen omen, will I see your face again?
Amen omen, can I find the place within
To live my life without you?

Amen omen, can i find the strength within?


----------



## Raz

Thoughts on some of the other songs posted on this page...

sparkle_jez, I really liked those lyrics...thanks for posting :D

cherub, I say that song is one of the top 5 horniest songs I've ever heard.  It's got all the right bits; sleazy, dirty and funky.  That Prince guy knows his stuff... 

I was gonna post Tyrell Corporation's 'Going Home' but couldn't find lyrics anywhere...grrr....let's try some Concrete Blonde instead.

*Concrete Blonde
I Don't Need A Hero*
You always said I was a liar
But we burn like a house on fire...
No matter what, you know that to be true.
And everything you gave to me
Changed everything I used to be
Much more than anyone I ever knew

And I don't need a hero
I don't need a soldier
I did when I was younger -
But now that I am older
I don't need a father,
I don't wanna be your mother
It's just that anyone of us is half
Without another one is you

The colors of that piece of time
Are still so fresh inside my mind
And it makes the movie
Of my life seem pale -
And all the games I have to play
I got to give a lot of me away
But the part with us
Will never be for sale

The words of love have been confused
The ways of love have been abused -
Is this a lottery you win or lose? 
I don't know -
It's an endless circle over time
The place inside where I hold and find
Your sweet and happy music in my soul

It's positive for me tonight.


----------



## batty

*Conflicted feelings about love an life, but that's what it's all about, right?*

*Modest Mouse* - Edit the Sad Parts

*Sometimes all I really want to feel is love
Sometimes I'm angry that I feel so angry
Sometimes my feelings get in the way
Of what I really feel I needed to say
If you stand in a circle
Then you'll all have a back to bite*

Back logged voices on the 7 wonders
We're all so funny but he's lost his joke now
A communication from the one lined joke

*A stand up comic and a rock musician
Making so much noise you don't know when to listen
Why are you judging people so damn hard
You're taking your point of views a bit too far*
I made my shoes shine with my coal
But my polish didn't shine the hole
If you stand in a circle
Then you'll all have a back to bite
Back logged books on the 7 wonders
We're all so funny but he's lost his joke now
Our communications come from one lined joke
From stand up comics and a rock musicians
Making so much noise you don't know when to listen

Think it over
There's the air of the height of the highrollers
Think it over
You aint got nothing till ya know her

*The Beatles* - When I'm Sixty-Four

When I get older losing my hair,
Many years from now.
*Will you still be sending me a valentine
Birthday greetings bottle of wine.
If I'd been out till quarter to three
Would you lock the door,
Will you still need me, will you still feed me,
When I'm sixty-four.*
You'll be older too,
And if you say the word,
*I could stay with you.
I could be handy, mending a fuse
When your lights have gone.
You can knit a sweater by the fireside
Sunday mornings go for a ride,
Doing the garden, digging the weeds,
Who could ask for more.*
Will you still need me, will you still feed me,
When I'm sixty-four.
Every summer we can rent a cottage,
In the Isle of Wight, if it's not too dear
We shall scrimp and save
Grandchildren on your knee
Vera Chuck & Dave
Send me a postcard, drop me a line,
Stating point of view
Indicate precisely what you mean to say
*Yours sincerely, wasting away
Give me your answer, fill in a form
Mine for evermore
Will you still need me, will you still feed me,
When I'm sixty-four.*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
modest mouse


----------



## Atari

*Dead Kennedys - Soup Is Good Food*

I was laid off my job about 2 weeks ago... This is still how I feel.


*Dead Kennedys - Soup Is Good Food* 

We're sorry
But you're no longer needed
Or wanted
Or even cared about here 
Machines can do a better job than you
This is what you get for asking questions 

The unions agree
'Sacrifices must be made'
Computers never go on strike
To save the working man you've got to put him out to pasture 

Looks like we'll have to let you go
Doesn't it feel fulfilling to know
That you-the human being-are now obsolete
And there's nothing in hell we'll let you do about it 

[Chorus]
Soup is good food-(We don't need you any more) 
You made a good meal-(We don't need you any more) 
Now how do you feel-(We don't need you any more) 
To be shit out our ass 
And thrown in the cold like a piece of trash 
We're sorry
You'll just have to leave
Unemployment runs out after just six weeks 
How does it feel to be a budget cut?
You're snipped
You no longer exist 

Your number's been purged from our central computer
So we can rig the facts
And sweep you under the rug
See our chart? Unemployment's going down
If that ruins your life that's your problem 

Soup is Good Food, Etc. 
We're sorry
We hate to interrupt
But it's against the law to jump off this bridge 
You'll just have to kill yourself somewhere else
A tourist might see you
And we wouldn't want that 

I'm just doing my job, you know
So say uncle
And we'll take you to the mental health zoo
Force feed you mind-melting chemicals
Til even the outside world looks great 

In hi-tech science research labs
It costs too much to bury all the dead
The mutilated disease-injected
Surplus rats who can't be used anymore 

So they're dumped (with no minister present)
In a spiraling corkscrew dispose-all unit
Ground into sludge and flushed away
Aw geez:. 

Soup is good food 
You made a good meal, etc:. 
We know how much you'd like to die
We joke about it on our coffee breaks
But we're paid to force you to have a nice day
In the wonderful world we made just for you 
"Poor Rats", we human rodents chuckle
At least we get a dignified cremation
At yet
At 6:00 tomorrow morning
It's time to get up and go to work


----------



## MoeBro

*The Smashing Pumpkins - The End is the Beginning is the End*

The sewers belch me up 
The heavens spit me out 
From ethers tragic I am born again 
And now I'm with you now 
Inside your world of wow 
To move in desires made of deadly pretends 
Till the end times begin

Is it bright where you are 
Have the people changed 
Does it make you happy you're so strange 
And in your darkest hour, I hold secrets flame 
You can watch the world devoured in it's pain 
Strange

Climb my ribcage to 
The replays run for you 
Unhook my lights to peek behind the flash 
For I am crystal chrome 
I am shatter dome 
I am kremlin king of angels avenged 
To destroy the end

Is it bright where you are 
Have the people changed 
Does it make you happy you're so strange 
And in your darkest hour, I hold secrets flame 
You can watch the world devoured in it's pain

The zeppelins rain upon us 
The guns of love disastrous 
A shadow lies amongst you 
To defy the future cast

Is it bright where you are 
Have the people changed 
Does it make you happy you're so strange 
And in your darkest hour, I hold secrets flame 
You can watch the world devoured in it's pain 
Strange 
Strange

*Soundgarden - Black Hole Sun*

In my eyes, indisposed
In disguise as no one knows
Hides the face, lies the snake
The sun in my disgrace
Boiling heat, summer stench
'Neath the black the sky looks dead
Call my name through the cream
And I'll hear you scream again

Black hole sun
Won't you come
And wash away the rain
Black hole sun
Won't you come
Won't you come

Stuttering, cold and damp
Steal the warm wind tired friend
Times are gone for honest men
And sometimes far too long for snakes
In my shoes, a walking sleep
And my youth I pray to keep
Heaven send Hell away
No one sings like you anymore

Hang my head, drown my fear
Till you all just disappear


----------



## haste

*The Noose - A Perfect Circle* 

So glad to see you well 
Overcome and completely silent now 
With heaven's help
You cast your demons out 
And not to pull your halo down 
Around your neck and tug you off your cloud 
But I'm more than just a little curious
How you're planning to go about 
Making your amends to the dead 
To the dead 

Recall the deeds as if 
They're all someone else's 
Atrocious stories 
Now you stand reborn before us all 
So glad to see you well 

And not to pull your halo down 
Around your neck and tug you to the ground 
But I'm more than just a little curious 
How you're planning to go about 
Making your amends to the dead 
To the dead 

With your halo slipping down 
Your halo slipping 
Your halo slipping down 
Your halo slipping down 
Your halo slipping down [repeated]

Your halo slipping down to choke you now


----------



## harraser

for someone i love, who ive been thinking of a lot lately. and for me. consider the whole song bolded.

*O SONG - AUGIE MARCH*

You don't keep me company, 
You all turn out wrong, 
If you are my daughters, if you are my sons, 
I can only hold you inside for so long, 
O song, did I lead you on? 

If you are my love, well love what's wrong? 
You don't keep me company for near enough long, 
I can't feel or touch you, or hold you for long, 
O song, are you leading me on? 

Friends come in time, and then they are gone, 
I know what it's like to be floating along 
Without a warm body to heap your cares on, 
O on and into the night. 

For I have been bad now for twenty years long, 
For centuries you have been pure and strong, 
If you thought me a good place to stay you were wrong, 
O song, did I lead you on?


----------



## Naughtiest_Maximus

*For Kymbo*

*Things of stone And Wood*- *The Yearning*

The stars will dwarf me,
And the winds will scatter me,
And the earth shall have me at last.
I weep upon my own grave,
I cry from grief,
I will cry from love,
And i will cry from guilt.
So i must ask the un-answerable....why.
So i must ask the un-answerable.


*It's in the hand that heals,
It's in the hand that blesses,
It's in the hand that kills,
It's in the hand that seeks redemption by gently stroking the bruises of its furious crimes.*

This is the search for a god,
This is the horror of mortality.
This is the shadow of death tormenting me,
This is the yearning for more,
The yearning for more than this.


*I YEARN
I YEARN
I YEARN
I YEARN*


----------



## batty

*The Postal Service - Sleeping In* Ima daysleeper, so these lyrics obviously appeal to me. (Oh yeah, and conspiracy theories are always a plus!)


last week I had the strangest dream where
everything was exactly how it seemed 
where there was never any mystery of who shot John F. Kennedy 
it was just a man with something to prove 
slightly bored and severly confused 
he steadied his rifle with his target in the center 
and became famous on that day in november 

don't wake me I plan on sleeping in 

again last night I had that strange dream 
where everything was exactly how it seemed 
no concerns about the world getting warmer 
people thought that they were just being rewarded 
for treating others as they'd like to be treated 
for obeying stop signs and curing diseases 
for mailing letters with the address of the sender 
now we can swim any day in november 

don't wake me I plan on sleeping in 

*Basement Jaxx - Plug It In* (I just really really like to turn this song up in my little car while I drive, and the lyrics make it a tad above your usual car-commercial psuedohouse music.)

Look in the mirror time to face up
Ever tried to live without the photographs and money
Don't have to live behind the make-up
Cos all I want is what's itching inside of you

Cos I saw you sitting in the rain with the tears running down, running down your face
It makes me shiver when I see you like this
But just open your eyes and watch it fade away
Cos I saw you sitting in the rain with the tears running down, running down your face
Can't you see it's a masquerade so get yourself together

Plug it in plug it in baby
Where you been, where you been baby
Plug it in plug it in baby
Where you been, where you been baby

I wouldn't say that its so serious
I know you think you're in a tragic condition
You know that I'm a little bit more than curious
When all I want is what's kicking inside of you

Cos I saw you sitting in the rain with the tears running down, running down your face
It makes me shiver when I see you like this
But just open your eyes and watch it fade away
Cos I saw you sitting in the rain with the tears running down, running down your face
Can't you see it's a masquerade so get yourself together

Plug it In plug it in baby
Where you been, where you been baby
Plug it in plug it in baby
Where you been, where you been baby

Ever tried to live without the makeup

Plug it in, plug it in baby...


----------



## neverwas

*modest mouse - the view - good news for people who love bad news*

Your gun went off. 
Well you shot off your mouth and look where it got you. 
My mouth runs on too. 

Shouts from both sides, 
"Well we've got the land but they've got the view!" 
Well now here's the clue. 

Life it rents us. 
And yeah I hope it put plenty on you. 
Well I hope mine did too. 

*As life gets longer, awful feels softer. 
Well it feels pretty soft to me. 
And if it takes shit to make bliss, 
then I feel pretty blissfully. *

Your gun went off. 
Well you shot off your mouth and look where it got you. 
My mouth runs on too. 

Shouts from both sides, 
"Well we've got the land but they've got the view!" 
Well now here's the clue. 

We are fixed right where we stand. 

Life it rents us. 
And yeah I hope it put plenty on you. 
Well I hope mine did too. 

We are fixed right where we are. 

As life gets longer, awful feels softer. 
Well if feels pretty soft to me. 
And if it takes shit to make bliss, 
well I feel pretty blissfully. 

For every invention made how much time did we save? 
We're not much farther than we were in the cave. 

As life gets longer, awful feels softer, 
and it feels pretty soft to me. 
And if it takes shit to make bliss, 
well I feel pretty blissfully. 

*If life's not beautiful without the pain, 
well I'd just rather never ever even see beauty again.* 
Well as life gets longer, awful feels softer. 
And it feels pretty soft to me. 

For every good deed done there is a crime committed. 
We are fixed. 
For every step ahead we could have just been seated. 
We are fixed. 

As life gets longer, awful feels softer. 
Well it feels pretty soft to me. 
And if it takes shit to make bliss, 
well I feel pretty blissfully. 

We are fixed. 
We are fixed. 
We are fixed right where we stand.


----------



## Mysterier

*Alice In Chains -- Down In A Hole* 


Bury Me Softly In This Womb
I Give This Part Of Me For You
Sand Rains Down And Here I Sit
Holding Rare Flowers 
In A Tomb.....In Bloom

Down In A Hole And I Don't Know
If I Can Be Saved
See My Heart I Decorate It
Like A Grave
You Don't Understand Who They
Thought I Was Supposed To Be 
Look At Me Now A Man
Who Won't Let Himself Be

Down In A Hole, Losin' My Soul
Down In A Hole, Losin' Control
I'd Like To Fly
But My Wings Have Been So Denied

Down In A Hole And They've Put All
The Stones In Their Place
I've Eaten The Sun So My Tongue
Has Been Burned Of The Taste
I Have Been Guilty 
Of Kicking Myself In The Teeth
I Will Speak No More
Of My Feelings Beneath

Oh I Want To Be Inside Of You

Down In A Hole, Losin' My Soul
Down In A Hole, Feelin' So Small
Down In A Hole, Losin' My Soul
Down In A Hole, Out Of Control

I'd Like To Fly 
But My Wings Have Been So Denied

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Beatles -- Across The Universe* 

Words are flowing out like endless rain into a paper cup, 
They slither while they pass, they slip away across the universe 
Pools of sorrow, waves of joy are drifting through my open mind, 
Possessing and caressing me. 
Jai guru deva om 
Nothing's gonna change my world, 
Nothing's gonna change my world. 
Images of broken light which dance before me like a million eyes, 
They call me on and on across the universe, 
Thoughts meander like a restless wind inside a letter box they 
Tumble blindly as they make their way 
Across the universe 
Jai guru deva om 
Nothing's gonna change my world, 
Nothing's gonna change my world. 

Sounds of laughter shades of earth are ringing 
Through my open views inciting and inviting me 
Limitless undying love which shines around me like a million suns, it calls me on and on 
Across the universe 
Jai guru deva om 
Nothing's gonna change my world, 
Nothing's gonna change my world.


----------



## sparkle_jez

Raz- If you liked the lyrics, visit the site and listen to the free download......


----------



## cherub

*Artist: Alisha's Attic 
Title: White Room *


(chorus)
*You are entering the white room
Yah,That's the password
And you can leave your hang-ups
At the door now
Coz this is the white room
My asylum
And you are welcome*

Look at all you pretty people
Walking past my eyes
The room is getting smaller
There's a bright light deep inside
My toes are curling upwards
And my shoes have left my feet
They took away my velvet chair
My name is obsolete

But hell, we can get dreamy
Yeah
Delicious, we can be happy
Yeah
So happy i've been thinking about you
Yeah
And if you wanna come in
You got to knock three times

You are entering the white room
Yah,That's the password
And you can leave your hang-ups
At the door now
Coz this is the white room
My asylum
And you are welcome

Good heavens!
I don't know how you got here
Did you sneak inside my head?
Did you say a few sweet words
And sneak inside my bed?

Look at this, a huge big pillow
Come and lay your mind
And walk inside my crooked thought
And see what fun you'll find

Oh hell, we can get dreamy
Yeah
Delicious, we can be happy
Yeah
So happy, i've been thinking about you
Yeah
And if you wanna come in
You got to knock three times

You are entering the white room
Yah,That's the password
And you can leave your hang-ups
At the door now
Coz this is the white room
My asylum
And you are welcome

Positively spiritual
Definitely sexual
Could it be i'm cynical?
Or could it be I _well i
Like i said

Override, satisfied
Our love hits on the red
untill you show me that secret weapon
That shoots my fears all dead

This is the white room
My asylum
And you are welcome!


----------



## Frosty da snowman

Otep
My Confession

... my confession

because i'm diluted
&
perfectly flawed

i shall
live by passion
&
not by law

and i'm
insecure ...
i need aggression

to
feed the spiders
of perception

and i'm
supposed to be strong
& have
all the answers

a
cannibal
in the
new church of cancer

but i'm
nothing special
i'm not unique

i have
many secrets
& i
eat the weak

and i'm
at an end

i'm at an end .....

and there's ...
NO WAY OUT!!

[chorus]

i need to find my sanctuary
..... someplace safe
gotta get this outta me
..... this is my escape

II.
and i
think about it
all the time

i'm
volatile
&
afraid to cry

but i'm
still not comfortable
in my skin

and the
anesthetics slowly
wearing thin

& i
need to talk to
someone new

i need a different
latitude

& i'm
in this void

all alone!
feeling needy

... hungry to grow

but i'm
suffocating
-- can't come down

and .... no ....
THERE'S NO WAY OUT!!!

[chorus]

i need to find my sanctuary
.... someplace safe
gotta get this outta me!
.... THIS IS MY ESCAPE!!!

--- all i see is sadness
all i see is sadness ....
what's left?

-- this will teach them.
this will teach them,

......you've got to......
push.
Push.
PUSH....
YOUR WAY OUT!!!

FOLLOW ME!
FOLLOW ME! 
THIS IS YOUR WAY OUT!!

........you are not alone

- this is where i hide my power
- this is where i become free
- this is where i take control
- and slowly choke your fantasies

- i want to know my day is coming
- see my enemies be punished
- shed my skin again
- this will be my best revenge!!

SHED MY SKIN AGAIN
THIS WILL BE MY BEST REVENGE!

Otep
Sacrilege

(resurrection .. is for those ..
who didn't get it right - the first time ...)

(eternal salvation suffers from inflation!!)

sinner!

[I.]

say whut u need to save your soul
but don't fuck with me - eye'm losing control

eye'm so tired of this - so sick of u
my tongue is battered & bruised from all these attitudes

(sinner)

so teach me the magick of your sacred pomes
conjuring a voice of signs & omens

prophecies guide the breeze
w/syllables symbols breed

behind the eyes we climb the vine
to sacrifice our wounded minds

in soft wurd trances seek insanity
i can't save u cuz i hate me

[chorus]

the lord is my weapon - i shall shoot pawns
womyn is a devil - (your) GOD IS A FRAUD
everyone u knew - everything u've ever done
suffer for your freedom - RISE & OVERCOME

(sinner!)

[II.]

say whut u need to save your soul
but leave your religion at the door

we're smoking all of Krsna's weed
eye'm sick of these weak anarchies

u see me as a place to make a bruise
but in my reality eye'm a slave to the muse

fuck those hypocrites - together we'll fight
the tyranny of squares - SQUIGGLES UNITE

[chorus]

[bridge]

all u sinners
-- and blasphemers!

BURN IN THE PIT!!

SINNER!
BURN!

[chorus]

[outro]

save me

WHY?

SALVATION!!


----------



## haste

*Sweet Soul Sister - The Cult* 

All the hip young things
Trying to make a scene
Living out forbidden dreams
Star spangled banner
Flutters in the sky
Time hustles those
Who wait to die

Come on little honey
Come on now, please
Come on little honey and dance with me

Sweet soul sister
Keep on pushing till the dawn, well
Sweet soul sister
Forever dancing on and on

Ooh, she's a Dior girl
Twisting round the world
Midnight crush boogie scene
Firm fixed expression
Sensual, tender, smooth
Sexual panther, beautifully cool

Come on little honey
Come on now, please
Come on little honey and dance with me

Sweet soul sister
Keep on pushing till the dawn, well, well, well, well
Sweet soul sister
Forever dancing on and on, yeah

Hustle and strut through Paris at night
Hustle and strut
Hustle and strut through Paris at night
Hustle and strut
Say na na na
Say na na na, yeah

City of sin
Come and let me in
City of sin
Come and let me in, ow

Sweet soul sister
Keep on pushing till the dawn
Sweet soul sister
Forever dancing on and on

Sweet soul sister
Keep on pushing till the dawn
Sweet soul sister
Forever dancing on and on, yeah


----------



## harraser

*Lost Fun Zone - PJ Harvey*

I believe I am here to stay
I believe His Son was sent to say
The fun zone is here
Right free so
Take me one more time
Take me one more time
Take me one more time
I don't believe
That I gotta die some day
Please take me one more time
Take me one more time
Take me one more time


----------



## neverwas

*placebo - this picture*

I hold an image of the ashtray girl
As the cigarette burns on my chest
I wrote a poem that described her world
That put my friendship to the test
And late at night
Whilst on all fours
She used to watch me kiss the floor
What's wrong with this picture?
What's wrong with this picture?

Farewell the ashtray girl
Forbidden snowflake
Beware this troubled world
Watch out for earthquakes
Goodbye to open sores
To broken centre floor
We know we miss her
We miss her picture

Sometimes it's faded
Disintegrated
For fear of growing old
Sometimes it's faded
Assassinated
For fear of growing old

Farewell the ashtray girl
Angelic fruitcake
Beware this troubled world
Control your intake
Goodbye to open sores
Goodbye and furthermore
We know we miss her
We miss her picture

Sometimes it's faded
Disintegrated
For fear of growing old
Sometimes it's faded
Assassinated
For fear of growing old

Hang on
Though we try
It's gone
Hang on
Though we try
It's gone

Sometimes it's faded
Disintegrated
For fear of growing old
Sometimes it's faded
Assassinated
For fear of growing old
Can't stop growing old...


----------



## MoeBro

Despite absolutely despising the band (or more precisely, how Fred raped the band) I do have a soft spot for some of the songs hidden on Significant other

*Limp Bizkit - Don't Go Off Wandering*

Every day it's nothing but stress to me 
Constantly dwellin' on how you got the best of me 
Wanna know somethin I can't believe 
The way you keep testin' me 
And mentally molesting me 
Would you think any less of me 
If I said that I'd be there 
Would you think any less of me 
If I said I really care 
Of course you would 
Cause you only want what you can't have 
As for me I'm stuck with my dick in my hand 
Because you don't feel nothing at all 
You don't feel nothing at all 

Maybe there's more to life than it seems 
Constantly running from reality chasing dreams 
Wanna know somethin' I can't believe 
Just how much misery comes with humility 
Do you think any less of me now that I'm gone 
Look at me now 
Everything is gone 
I can't seem to do anything right 
But I figured out why you don't let me inside 
Because you don't feel nothing at all 
You don't feel nothing at all 
Nothing at all 

You need nothing from me now 
So you think I'm useless to you now 
But I need one thing from you now 
I insist that you feel me now 
You said, you said, you needed, you said 
You don't feel nothing at all 
You don't feel nothing at all


----------



## cherub

Artist: Switchfoot 
Album: Learning To Breathe 
Title: I Dare You To Move 



Welcome to the planet
Welcome to existence
Everyone's here
Everyone's watching you now
Everybody waits for you now
What happens next?

I dare you to move
I dare you to lift yourself up off the floor
I dare you to move
Like today never happened
Today never happened before

Welcome to the fallout
Welcome to resistance

The tension is here
Between who you are and who you could be
Between how it is and how it should be

Maybe redemption has stories to tell
maybe forgiveness is right where you fell
Where can you run to escape from yourself?
Where you gonna go?
Where you gonna go?
Salvation is here


----------



## -|Twiztd|-

harraser said:
			
		

> *Lost Fun Zone - PJ Harvey
> 
> I believe I am here to stay
> I believe His Son was sent to say
> The fun zone is here
> Right free so
> Take me one more time
> Take me one more time
> Take me one more time
> I don't believe
> That I gotta die some day
> Please take me one more time
> Take me one more time
> Take me one more time *



WOW:  PJ Harvey:  Haven't heard them in a while:


----------



## Stark

*Mudvayne - World So Cold*

When passion's lost, and all the trust is gone, way too far for way too long.
Children crying, cast out and neglected... only in a world so cold, only in a 
world this cold.

Hold the hand of your best friend, look into their eyes, then watch them drift away. Some might say we've done the wrong things for way too long, for way too long...

Fever inside the storm, so I'm turning away. 
Away from the name (calling your names)
Away from the stones (throw sticks and stones) 
Cause I'm through mending the wounds of us.
Keep your thorns, cause I'm running away. 
Away from the games (fucking head games)
Away from the space (hate this head space) 
The circumstances of a world so cold...

Burning whispers remind me of the days. I was left alone in a world this 
cold.  Guilty of the same things, provoked by the cause.  I'm left alone in a world so cold.

Fever inside the storm, so I'm turning away. 
Away from the name (calling your  names)
Away from the stones (throw sticks and stones) 
Cause I'm through mending the wounds of us.
Keep your thorns, cause I'm running away.
Away from the games (fucking head games)
Away from the space (hate this head space)
The circumstances of a world so cold.

I'm flying, I'm flying away! 
Away from the names (calling your names)
Away from the games (fucking head games) 
The circumstances of a world so cold.

Why does everyone feel like my enemy, don't want any part of depression or darkness.  I've had enough, sick and tired, bring the sun or I'm gone...  or I'm gone...

I'm backing out, I'm no pawn, no motherfucking slave to this - 
Never lied, never left, never lived, never loved. Never lost, never hurt, never worry about being me or anyone else. Not a care, no concern. Don't give a shit about anything!

Backing out, giving up, no motherfucking slave to this. Never lied, never left, never lived, never loved. Never lost, never hurt, never worry about being me or anyone else. Not a care, no concern. Don't give a shit about anything!

I need to find a darkened corner, a lightless corner where it's safe and 
calmer. I'm turning away.

Away from the name (calling your names)
Away from the stones (throw sticks and stones) 
Cause I'm through mending the wounds of us.
I'm running away. 
Away from the games (fucking head games)
Away from the space (hate this head space) 
The circumstances of a world so cold.

I'm flying, I'm flying away! 
Away from the names (calling your names)
Away from the games (fucking head games) 
The circumstances of a world so cold.


----------



## spinkle

*Trailer Trash - Modest Mouse (Isaac Brock)*

Eating snow flakes with plastic forks
And a paper plate of course
you think of everything
Short love with a long divorce
And a couple of kids of course
They don't mean anything
Live in trailers with no class
goddamn I hope I can pass 
high school means nothing
Taking heartache with hard work
Goddamn I am such a jerk
I can't do anything

And I shout that you're all fakes
And you should have seen 
the look on your face
And I guess that's what it takes
When comparing your bellyaches

And it's been a long time
Which agrees with this watch of mine
And I guess that I miss you
and I'm sorry if I dissed you


----------



## MoeBro

retail therapy works

and life is good

*A Perfect Circle - Magdalena*

Overcome by your moving temple
Overcome by this holiest of altars
So pure, so rare
To witness such an earthly goddess

I've lost my self control
Beyond compelled to throw this dollar down
Before your holiest of altars

I'd sell my soul, my self esteem
A dollar at a time for 
One chance, one kiss
One taste of you my magdalena

I bear witness to this place, this prayer, so long forgotten
So pure, so rare, to witness such an earthly goddess

And I'd sell my soul, my self-esteem
A dollar at a time for 
One chance, one kiss,
One taste of you my black madonna

I'd sell my soul, my self-esteem
A dollar at a time

For one taste, one taste
One taste of you my magdalena


----------



## neverwas

i went to see Radiohead last night and i cried during this song... i always walk out of a concert in awe if i am moved by a song and music the way i was.

*Radiohead - Fake Plastic Trees*

Her Green plastic watering can
For her fake chinese rubber plant
In fake plastic earth.
That she bought from a rubber man
In a town full of rubber plants
Just to get rid of itself.
And It Wears Her Out, it wears her out
It wears her out, it wears her out.

She lives with a broken man
A cracked polystyrene man
Who just crumbles and burns.
He used to do surgery
For girls in the eighties
But gravity always wins.
And It Wears Him Out, it wears him out
It wears him out, it wears him out.

She looks like the real thing
She tastes like the real thing
My Fake Plastic Love.
But I can't help the feeling
I could blow through the ceiling
If I just turn and run
And It Wears Me Out, it wears me out
It wears me out, it wears me out.

*And if I could BE who you wanted
If I could BE who you wanted,
All the time, all the time, ohhh... ohh...

And It Wears Me Out, it wears me out
It wears me out, it wears me out.*


----------



## DemonsFall

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Under The Bridge
Sometimes I feel like I don't have a partner
Sometimes I feel like my only friend
Is the city I live in, the city of angel
Lonely as I am, together we cry

I drive on her streets 'cause she's my companion
I walk through her hills 'cause she knows who I am
She sees my good deeds and she kisses me windy
I never worry, now that ain't a lie.

Well, I don't ever want to feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love, take me all the way
I don't ever want to feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love, take me all the way, yeah, yeah, yeah

It's hard to believe that there's nobody out there
It's hard to believe that I'm all alone
At least I have her love, the city she loves me
Lonely as I am, together we cry

Well, I don't ever want to feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love, take me all the way
Well, I don't ever want to feel like I did that day
Take me to the place I love, take me all the way, yeah, yeah, yeah
oh no, no, no, yeah, yeah
love me, I say, yeah yeah

One time

(under the bridge downtown)
(is where I drew some blood)
is where I drew some blood

(under the bridge downtown)
(i could not get enough)
i could not get enough

(under the bridge downtown)
(forgot about my love)
forgot about my love

(under the bridge downtown)
(i gave my life away)
i gave my life away yeah, yeah yeah

(away)
no, no, no, yeah, yeah

(away)
no, no, i say, yeah, yeah

(away)

Here I stay


Anathema - Pressure
As the pressure grows and these feelings flow
trample on bodies, bodies in holes of faith
times I've asked the lord for forgiveness
while kept under a spell of a sweating locust's breath.
No need to tell me 'cos its written on your face
sliding down now with the black lights shining

I don't care where you go you won't get away from me
black as the night is day filled with no sympathy
marching down the hall for a misery
I don't care where you go you won't get away from me...

Mouth tastes of sick stomach twisting inside
everything's wrong and I can't get away
the gravity of fear you can feel it coming near
it's coming straight for you it'll twist and drag you down

I don't care where you go you won't get away from me...


----------



## sparkle_jez

*K's Choice- Not An Addict*

*K's Choice*

Not An Addict


Breathe it in and breathe it out
And pass it on, it's almost out
We're so creative, so much more
We're high above but on the floor

It's not a habit, it's cool, I feel alive
If you don't have it you're on the other side

The deeper you stick it in your vein
The deeper the thoughts, there's no more pain
I'm in heaven, I'm a god
I'm everywhere, I feel so hot

It's not a habit, it's cool, I feel alive
If you don't have it you're on the other side
I'm not an addict (maybe that's a lie)

It's over now, I'm cold, alone
I'm just a person on my own
Nothing means a thing to me
(Nothing means a thing to me)

It's not a habit, it's cool, I feel alive
If you don't have it you're on the other side
I'm not an addict (maybe that's a lie)

Free me, leave me
Watch me as I'm going down
Free me, see me
Look at me, I'm falling and I'm falling.

It is not a habit, it is cool I feel alive I feel...
It is not a habit, it is cool I feel alive

It's not a habit, it's cool, I feel alive
If you don't have it you're on the other side
I'm not an addict (maybe that's a lie)
I'm not an addict...


----------



## monomania

_Cochise_

Well I've been watchin' 
While you’ve been coughin' 
I’ve been drinking life 
While you’ve been nauseous 
So I drink to health 
While you kill yourself 
And I’ve got just one thing that I can offer 
(chorus) 
Go on and save yourself 
Take it out on me 

I'm not a martyr, I'm not a prophet 
And I wont preach to you 
But here's a caution 
You better understand 
That I wont hold your hand 
But if it helps you man 
Then I wont stop it 

(chorus) 
Go on and save yourself 
Take it out on me 

Drown, if you want 
And I'll see you at the bottom 
Where you crawl 
On my skin 
And put the blame on me 
So you don’t feel a thing


----------



## Furnace

Riding around aimlessly on the tub in London, the acoustic version of this song shows up on a ummarked cdr i have.

*Deftones - Be Quiet and Drive*

This town dont feel mine
I'm fast to get away-FAR

I dressed you in her clothes
Now drive me far - away, away, away

It feels good to know your mine
Now drive me far - away, away, away
FAR away
I dont care where just FAR - away
I dont care where just FAR - away
I dont care where just FAR - away
And I dont care

FAR - away
And I dont care where just FAR - away
And I dont care where just FAR - away
And I dont care where just FAR - away


----------



## ECM-717

The Smashing Pumkins
In the Arms of Sleep

Sleep will not come to this tired body now
Peace will not come to this lonely heart
There are some things I'll live without
But I want you to know that I need you right now
I need you tonite
I steal a kiss from her sleeping shadow moves
Cause I'll always miss her wherever she goes
And I'll always need her more than she could ever need me
I need someone to ease my mind
But sometimes that someone is so hard to find
And I'll do anything to keep her here tonight
And I'll say anything to make her feel alright
And I'll be anything to keep her here tonight
Cause I want you to stay, with me
I need you tonite
She comes to me like an angel out of time
As I play the part of a saint on my knees
There are some things I'll live without
But I want you to know that I need you right now
Suffer my desire
Suffer my desire
Suffer my desire for you


----------



## TreasoN

*alex lloyd is so pure it hurts*

Alex Lloyd - Lucky Star 

 Step outside your open vein
Still inside the deepest pain
The will it shines when you come out
But for now you've plastic doubt

Buy and sell the things you need
Money comes you spend exceed
Waiting for your friends to call
Waiting for the wall to fall

And i want you to know
That someone will be there for you
And i need you to know
That someone i will care for you

My lucky star
My lucky star

Contraceptive rubber band
Elusive nights and exit stands
Questions come with no one else
Deep inside your rubber shelf

Better days are up ahead
But for now it's best in bed
Waiting for your friends to call
Waiting for the wall to fall

Golden rain, don't come around no more
A useless pain, you have to answer for


----------



## rewiiired

One Many Army,
by Our Lady Peace,
from the album:
Happiness... 
is Not a Fish 
You Can Catch.

Take these plastic people
Read their lips, now let it linger
Is there anything that makes them sound
Sincere?

Tightly hold your hand
Take a deep breath, give them the finger
Are you worried that your thoughts are not quite clear?

(twich)

Overlooked, unfit apperance

I remember falling
I remember marching
Like a one man army
Through the blaze
I remember coughing
I believe in something
I don't wanna remember falling
For their lies

Unbutton your clothes
Undress your soul, shouw them your vigor
Are these inhibitions easiest to fear?
Take this gasoline tin
Head up high, walk like a winner
Let the bare feet be the last sound 
That they hear.


----------



## harraser

*Modest Mouse - The Good Times Are Killing Me* 

The good times are killing me. 
Here we go! 

Got dirt, got air, got water and I know you can carry on. 
Shrug off shortsighted false excitement and oh what can I say?

Have one, have twenty more "one mores" and oh it does not relent.


The good times are killing me. 

Kick butt buzz-cut dickheads 
who didn't like what I said. 
The good times are killing me. 
Jaws clenched tight we talked all night, 
oh but what the hell did we say? 
The good times are killing me. 

The good times are killing me. 
The good times are killing me. 

Fed up with all that LSD. 
Need more sleep than coke or methamphetamines. 
Late nights with warm, warm whiskey. 
I guess the good times they were all just killing me. 

Got dirt, got air, got water and I know you can carry on. 
The good times are killing me. 
Enough hair of the dog to make myself an entire rug. 
The good times are killing me. 
Have one, have twenty more "one mores" and oh it does not relent.

The good times are killing me. 
Shit-kicker city slickers who all wanted me dead. 
The good times are killing me. 

Get sucked in and stuck in late nights 
with more folks that I don't know. 
The good times are killing me. 

The good times are killing me. 
The good times are killing me. 
The good times are killing me. 
The good times are killing me. 
The good times are killing me. 
The good times are killing me. 
The good times are killing me. 
The good times are killing me.


----------



## neverwas

Placebo - This Picture

I hold an image of the ashtray girl
As the cigarette burns on my chest
I wrote a poem that described her world
That put my friendship to the test
And late at night
Whilst on all fours
She used to watch me kiss the floor
What's wrong with this picture?
What's wrong with this picture?

Farewell the ashtray girl
Forbidden snowflake
Beware this troubled world
Watch out for earthquakes
Goodbye to open sores
To broken centre floor
We know we miss her
We miss her picture

Sometimes it's faded
Disintegrated
For fear of growing old
Sometimes it's faded
Assassinated
For fear of growing old

Farewell the ashtray girl
Angelic fruitcake
Beware this troubled world
Control your intake
Goodbye to open sores
Goodbye and furthermore
We know we miss her
We miss her picture

Sometimes it's faded
Disintegrated
For fear of growing old
Sometimes it's faded
Assassinated
For fear of growing old

Hang on
Though we try
It's gone
Hang on
Though we try
It's gone

Sometimes it's faded
Disintegrated
For fear of growing old
Sometimes it's faded
Assassinated
For fear of growing old
Can't stop growing old...


----------



## Pickled

This song is pretty much self explanatory. Not exactly inspirational but it helped me at one stage.

Broken home
All alone
Broken home
All alone

I can't seem to fight these feelings
I'm caught in the middle of this
And my wounds are not healing
I'm stuck in between my parents
I wish I had someone to talk to
Someone I could confide in
I just want to know the truth
I just want to know the truth
Want to know the truth

Broken home
All alone

I know my mother loves me
But does my father even care
If I'm sad or angry
You were never ever there
When I needed you
I hope you regret what you did
I think I know the truth
Your father did the same to you
Did the same to you

I'm crying day and night now
What is wrong with me
I cannot fight now
I feel like a weak link
Crying day and night now
What is wrong with me
I cannot fight now
I feel like a weak link

Push it back inside

Broken home
All alone

It feels bad to be alone
Crying by yourself living in a broken home
How could I tell it So all y'all could feel it
Depression strikes hard like my old earth
Would tell it
To her son she told me I'm the one
Pain bottled up about to blow like a gun
Stories that I tell are nonfiction
And you can take it back
Cause it's already done

Broken home
Broken home

Can't seem to fight these feelings
I'm caught in the middle of this
And my wounds are not healing
I'm stuck in between my parents

Broken home
Broken home


----------



## cherub

Artist: Morcheeba 
Album: Big Calm 
Title: Part Of The Process 


Angry faces, cursing loud,
Changing places, falling proud
Behind the bomb, no one cares,
Time is money
We're taught to tear
It's all part of the process
We all love looking down
All we want is some success
But the chance is never around
It's all part of the process
We all love looking down
All we want is some success
But the chance is never around
How can we show, how to feel
Situation ain't so real
Chopping wood won't stop the rage
We need targets on war we wage
It's all part of the process
We all love looking down
All we want is some success
But the chance is never around

It's all part of the process
We all love looking down
All we want is some success
But the chance is never around

You smash they grab 'til it's gone
Attempt to grow and fix undone
And I am the way it's all to scale
We're all companions on which we sail
It's all part of the process
We all love looking down
All we want is some success
But the chance is never around

It's all part of the process
We all love looking down
All we want is some success
But the chance is never around

It's all part of the process
We all love looking down
All we want is some success
But the chance is never around

It's all part of the process
We all love looking down
All we want is some success
But the chance


----------



## katmeow

ECM-717 said:
			
		

> *
> And I'll always need her more than she could ever need me
> I need someone to ease my mind
> But sometimes that someone is so hard to find
> And I'll do anything to keep her here tonight
> And I'll say anything to make her feel alright
> And I'll be anything to keep her here tonight
> Cause I want you to stay, with me
> I need you tonite
> *



Beautiful song 

I kinda felt like this in my last r'ship


----------



## harraser

*Catherine by Miss Polly Jane Harvey*

Catherine De Barra, you've murdered my thinking
I gave you my heart, you left the thing stinking
I'd break from your spell if it weren't for my drinking
And the wind bites more bitter with each light of morning.
I envy the road, the ground you tread under,
I envy the wind, your hair riding over,
I envy the pillow your head rests and slumbers,
I envy to murderous envy your lover
'til the light shines on me
I damn to hell every second you breath
I envy
Oh my Catherine
For your eyes smiling
And your mouth singing
With time I'd have won you
With wile I'd have won you
For your mouth singing


----------



## mini sari

There is a part of a song, by Shelby Starner, That really impacts me. Shelby, Herself, Has impacted me in a very deep way because of her story.. But only people who know me would understand this.

*You*
"_After hours of deep thoughts 
I came to the conclusion you're just *not* 
meant to be with me 
Everytime there's a mistake 
you leave 
Suffering under my smile 
I'd be *better off*, alone for awhile 
crying to myself 
Cuz I don't belong here 
You're so *different* from me 
Well, I *want* to be with you 
But you make it so *hard* 
And don't try to hold my hand 
And don't try to understand 
Don't tell your lies 
I know them *all* 
By now_" 

-Shelby Starner, R.I.P.

*Sigh* It's exactly how I feel about *him*.. Hearing these lyrics makes me feel like I'm hearing myself all over again..


----------



## haste

*The Cure - Prayers For Rain* 

You shatter me
Your grip on me
A hold on me
So dull it kills
You stifle me
Infectious sense
Of hopelessness and
Prayers for rain
I suffocate
I breathe in dirt
And nowhere shines
But desolate
And drab the hours all spent
On killing time again
All waiting for
The rain

You fracture me
Your hands on me
A touch so plain
So stale it kills
You strangle me
Entangle me
In hopelessness and
Prayers for rain
I deteriorate
I live in dirt
And nowhere glows
But drearily and tired
The hours all spent
On killing time again
All waiting for
The rain


----------



## neverwas

...one of the strippers at my work has these two songs merged for her routine and it kicks arse the way its done. it makes me laugh everytime i hear it. i merged the two songs so you can all have a read  

*dances everywhere*



I wanna see your pussy - everybody says it's nice 
Can I come and visit - I'll be at your house tonight 
They tell me it's soft to touch and really smooth 
I can hardly wait to feel that pussy too 
You wanna play with pussy all the time 
To hide that kinda pussy is a crime 
You say your pussy's clever and so slick 
But I think that your pussy's kinda sick 

I wanna bet your pussy ain't as pretty as mine 
I don't hide my pussy like you do all the time 
My pussy's just the sweetest thing that you've ever seen 
Compared to mine your pussy's really ugly and mean 
I bring my pussy everywhere I go 
To watch my little pussy is a show 
You say your pussy's clever and so slick 
But I think that your pussy's really thick 

She turns into a tiger when she's ready to eat 
My pussy's always hungry for a big chunk of meat 
So lay your little pussy right next to mine 
You can bring her over round dinnertime 
My pussy is the hippest thing around 
She's always been the talk of the town 
You say your pussy's clever and so slick 
But I think that your pussy's mighty thick (miauw, baby) 

I wanna see your pussy show it to me 
Let me see your pussy show it to me 
Show me your pussy show it to me 
I wanna pet your pussy show it to me 

_I like lips and eyes and mouth and smooth soft skin
I got long fingers, gonna draw you in
So put on my moan and take off your clothes
Slide down slow, beneath your belly I go

I'm going down, down, down, down, down, down, down
to pussytown

You got satin sheen; you're a fine white glove
You're four times double cream
You're a fine black dove
I got long fingers, gonna draw you in
I like lips and eyes and mouth and smooth soft skin

I'm going down, down, down, down, down, down, down
to pussytown
to pussytown
to pussytown

I like lips and eyes and mouth and smooth soft skin
I got long fingers, gonna draw you in
So put on my moan and take off your clothes
Slide down slow, beneath your belly I go

I'm going down, down, down, down, down, down, down
down, down, down, down, down, down
down, down, down, down, down, down
to pussytown_


_
pussy - lords of acid
pussytown - machine gin fellatio (cover version) = italic lyrics
_


----------



## MDApleeze

i dont know who this is, if you know, PM me, i would and will buy it. i got it off a local DJ mix, real down and ambient.

gotta make it work, my soul
gotta make it work, my soul

how many nights have i seached in my dreams for your image?
how many days have i walked the streets thinking of you?
how many sunsets have reminded me of your smile?
how many dawns have brought me back to you?

gotta make it work, my soul

i need your touch, day after day, night after night
the memory of you, is always there

how long will your image haunt me?
how long will you keep me wanting?
how long can i stand to keep you in my mind?

time after time after time
am i lost? am i losing me from losing you?


----------



## AcidGirl

"My salsa makes all the pretty girls want to dance and take off their underpants." -Eminem, "My Band".


----------



## harraser

*Where Is My Mind? - The Pixies*

With your feet in the air
and your head by the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse,
and there's nothing in it
and you'll ask yourself:

Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?

Way out,
in the water see it swimmin'

I was swimmin' in the Caribean
Animals were hiding behind a rock
Exept the little fish,
when they told me east is west
trying to talk to me to me
koy-koy

Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?

Way out,
in the water see it swimmin'

With YOUR feet in the air
and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah
Your head will collapse
and there's nothing in it
and you'll ask yourself:

Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?
Where is my mind?

Way out,
in the water see it swimmin'

With your feet in the air
and your head on the ground
Try this trick and spin it, yeah...


----------



## RollerNun

"Hey doc', what's the condition?
I'm a man that's on a mission.
Now son, you better listen-
In your *** is stuck an electrician!"

    -Beasty Boys, To the 5 Burroughs. "Ch-Ch-ch-Check it out".


----------



## Furnace

*Franz Ferdinand - Come on Home*

Although my lover lives
In a place that I can't live
I kinda find I like a life 
This lonely
It rips and pierces me
In places i cant see
I love the rip of nerves
The rip that wakes me

So I'm dissatisfied
I love dissatisfied
I love to feel there's always more that I need 

So come on home
So come on home
So come on - home home

You're where you want to be
I'm where i want to be
Come on we're chasing
Everything we've ever wanted
Replace you easily
Replace pathetically
I flirt with every flighty thing 
That falls my way
But how I needed you
When I needed you
Let's not forget 
We are so strong
So bloody strong 

Come on home
So come on home
So come on - home, home 

Moon light falls
Upon your perfect skin
Falls and you draw back again
Falls and this is how I felt
And I cannot forget
And I cannot forget 

Come on home
So come on home
But don't forget to leave


----------



## harraser

Furnace that is perfect...


----------



## harraser

*Modest Mouse - Black Cadillacs*

And it's true we named our children 
after towns that we've never been to. 
And it's true that the clouds just hung around 
like black Cadillacs outside a funeral. 

And we were done, done, done 
with all the fuck, fuck, fuckin' around. 
You were so true to yourself. 
You were true to no one else. 
Well I should put you in the ground. 

I've got the time, I got the hours, 
I got the days, I got the weeks. 
I could say to myself 
I've got the words but I can't speak. 
Well I was done, done, done 
with all the circ, circ, circlin' round. 

I didn't die and I ain't complainin'. 
I ain't blamin' you. 
I didn't know that the words you said to me 
meant more to me than they ever could you? 

I didn't lie and I ain't sayin' 
I told the whole truth. 
I didn't know that this game we were playin' 
even had a set of rules. 

We named our children after towns 
that we've never been to. 
And it's true that the clouds just hung around 
like black Cadillacs outside a funeral. 
And we were laughing at the stars 
while our feet clung tight to the ground. 
So pleased with ourselves 
for using so many verbs and nouns. 

But we were all still just dumb, dumb, dumber 
than the dirt, dirt, dirt on the ground. 
Well wings on flames, kings with no names, 
well this place just ain't got right air right now. 
You were so all over town but still so Crayola brown. 
Well you should run 'round yourself right now. 
And we were done, done, done 
with all the fuck, fuck, fuckin' around. 
Circlin' round.


----------



## harraser

lots of songs making me think of myself and my friends and life today...

*Do You Realize?? - The Flaming Lips*

do you realize - that you have the most beautiful face?
do you realize - we're floating in space
do you realize - that happiness makes you cry
do you realize - that everyone you know someday will die

.. and instead of saying all of your goodbyes
let them know you realize 
that life goes fast
it's hard to make the good things last
you realize the sun doesn't go down -
it's just an illusion caused by the world spinning round

*The Ballad Of Hank McCain - John Zorn with Mike Patton*

No one knows better than McCain 
Life's a filthy dirty game 
Very very hard to win 

No one knows better than McCain 
How to disregard the pain 
Never, never let it in 

No one knows better than McCain 
That an angry man goes blind 
Knocks his head against the wall 

No one knows better than McCain 
How it hurts a man to fight 
That he's human after all 

No one knows better than McCain 
What a desperate man may do 
When it gets too hard to bear 

No one knows better than McCain 
How to spit on the taboos 
As they thought he'd never dare 

No one knew better than McCain 
How to care for number one 
How to take and never give 

No one knew better than McCain 
That when all is said and done 
That's the only way to live 

No one knew better than McCain 
Just how angry you can be 
When they cage you in with laws 

No one knew better than McCain 
That a man who thinks he's free 
knocks his head against a wall 

No one knew better than McCain 
Just how bitter it would be 
To be beaten after all 

No one knew better than McCain 
They're the ones who fix the game 
They're the ones with loaded dice 

No one knew better than McCain 
That they'd get him all the same 
And they made him pay the price


----------



## neverwas

*Yoshimi - The Flaming Lips*

Her name is Yoshimi
she's a black belt in karate
working for the city
she has to discipline her body

'Cause she knows that
it's demanding
to defeat those evil machines
I know she can beat them

Oh Yoshimi, they don't believe me
but you won't let those robots eat me
Yoshimi, they don't believe me
but you won't let those robots defeat me

Those evil-natured robots
they're programmed to destroy us
she's gotta be strong to fight them
so she's taking lots of vitamins

'Cause she knows that
it'd be tragic
if those evil robots win
I know she can beat them

Oh Yoshimi, they don't believe me
but you won't let those robots defeat me
Yoshimi, they don't believe me
but you won't let those robots eat me

Yoshimi

'Cause she knows that
it'd be tragic
if those evil robots win
I know she can beat them

Oh Yoshimi, they don't believe me
but you won't let those robots defeat me
Yoshimi, they don't believe me
but you won't let those robots defeat me

Oh Yoshimi, they don't believe me
but you won't let those robots eat me
Yoshimi, they don't believe me
but you won't let those robots eat me

Yoshimi

*love cats - the cure*

We move like cagey tigers
We couldn't get closer than this
The way we walk
The way we talk
The way we stalk
The way we kiss
We slip through the streets
While everyone sleeps
Getting bigger and sleeker
And wider and brighter
We bite and scratch and scream all night
Let's go and throw
All the songs we know...

Into the sea
You and me
All these years and no one heard
I'll show you in spring
It's a treacherous thing
We missed you hissed the lovecats

We're so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully
Wonderfully pretty!
Oh you know that I'd do anything for you...
We should have each other to tea huh?
We should have each other with cream
Then curl up by the fire
And sleep for awhile
It's the grooviest thing
It's the perfect dream

Into the sea
You and me
All these years and no one heard
I'll show you in spring
It's a treacherous thing
We missed you hissed the lovecats

We're so wonderfully wonderfully wonderfully
Wonderfully pretty!
Oh you know that I'd do anything for you...
We should have each other to dinner huh?
We should have each other with cream
Then curl up in the fire
Get up for awhile
It's the grooviest thing
It's the perfect dream

Hand in hand
Is the only way to land
And always the right way round
Not broken in pieces
Like hated little meeces...
How could we miss
Someone as dumb as this?

I love you... let's go...
Oh... solid gone...
How could we miss
Someone as dumb as this?


----------



## Negative

*Knife Prty--The Deftones*

my knife it's sharp and chrome
come see inside my bones
all of the fiends are on the block
I'm the new king
I taste the queen
in here we are all anemic
in here anemic and sweet
so go get your knife
and come in
so go get your knife
and lay down
so go get your knife now kiss me
I can float here forever
in this room we can't touch
the floor in here
we're all anemic
in here anemic and sweet so


----------



## Furnace

you fucking sad little lost shell of a person.

*Franz Ferdinand - Take Me Out*

So if you're lonely
You know I'm here waiting for you
I'm just a cross-hair
I'm just a shot away from you
And if you leave here
You leave me broken, shattered I lie
I'm just a cross-hair
I'm just a shot, then we can die

I know I won't be leaving here with you

I say don't you know
You say you don't know
I say... take me out

I stay, you don't show
Don't move, time is slow
I say... take me out

I say don't you know
You say you don't know
I say... take me out

If I move, this could die
If eyes move, this could die
I want you... to take me out

I know I won't be leaving here (with you)
I know I won't be leaving here
I know I won't be leaving here (with you)
I know I won't be leaving here with you

I say don't you know
You say you don't know
I say... take me out

If I wait, this could die
If I wane, this could die
I want you... to take me out

If I move, this could die
If eyes move, this could die
Come on... take me out

I know I won't be leaving here (with you)
I know I won't be leaving here
I know I won't be leaving here (with you)
I know I won't be leaving here with you


----------



## harraser

for a girl i havent seen for a while, but not the one who might think its her...

*Auf Achse - Franz Ferdinand*

You see her, you can't touch her
You hear her, you can't hold her
You want her, you can't have her
You want to, but she won't let you
You see her, you can't touch her
You hear her, you can't hold her
You want her, you can't have her
You want to, but she won't let you

She's not so special so look what you've done, boy
She's not so special so look what you've done, boy
She's not so special so look what you've done

Now you wish she'd never come back here again
Oh, never come back here again

You see her, you can't touch her
You hear her, you can't hold her
You want her, you can't have her
You want to, but she won't let you

You see her, you can't touch her
You hear her, you can't hold her
You want her, you can't have her
You want to, but she won't let you

She's not so special so look what you've done, boy
She's not so special so look what you've done, boy
She's not so special so look what you've done

Now I'm nailed above you
Gushing from my side
It's with your sins that you have killed me
Thinking of your sins I die
Thinking how you'd let them touch you
How you'd never realise
That I'm ripped and hang forsaken
Knowing never will I rise
Again

You still see her
Oh, you hear her
You want her
Oh, you want to
You see her
You hear her
You want her
You still want to


----------



## batty

Lately I've been thinking of my sister and her needs quite a bit...

*The Beatles - Any Time At All*


Any time at all, any time at all, any time at all,

all you've gotta do is call and I'll be there.

If you need somebody to love, 
just look into my eyes, 
I'll be there to make you feel right.

If you're feeling sorry and sad, I'd really sympathize
Don't you be sad, just call me tonight.

Any time at all, any time at all, any time at all,

all you've gotta do is call and I'll be there.

If the sun has faded away, I'll try to make it shine.
There is nothing I won't do,
When you need a shoulder to cry on I hope it will be mine,
Call me tonight, and I'll come to you

Any time at all, any time at all, any time at all, 
all you've gotta do is call and I'll be there.
Any time at all, all you've gotta do is call and I'll be
there.


----------



## neverwas

i heard this song tonight at work...and it made a tear come to my eye. so many memories of close people...

*november rain - guns and roses*

When I look into your eyes
I can see a love restrained
But darlin' when I hold you
Don't you know I feel the same

'Cause nothin' lasts forever
And we both know hearts can change
And it's hard to hold a candle
In the cold November rain

We've been through this auch a long long time
Just tryin' to kill the pain

But lovers always come and lovers always go
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today
Walking away

If we could take the time
to lay it on the line
I could rest my head
Just knowin' that you were mine
All mine
So if you want to love me
then darlin' don't refrain
Or I'll just end up walkin'
In the cold November rain

Do you need some time...on your own
Do you need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...
on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

I know it's hard to keep an open heart
When even friends seem out to harm you
But if you could heal a broken heart
Wouldn't time be out to charm you

Sometimes I need some time...on my
own
Sometimes I need some time...all alone
Everybody needs some time...
on their own
Don't you know you need some time...all alone

And when your fears subside
And shadows still remain
I know that you can love me
When there's no one left to blame
So never mind the darkness
We still can find a way
'Cause nothin' lasts forever
Even cold November rain

Don't ya think that you need somebody
Don't ya think that you need someone
Everybody needs somebody
You're not the only one
You're not the only one


----------



## Rollingrrl

*Offspring-Have you Ever?*

Falling, I'm falling

Have you ever walked through a room
But it was more like the room passed around you
Like there was a leash around your neck that pulled you through

Have you ever been at someplace
Recognizing everybody's face
Until you realized that there was no one there you knew
Well I know

Some days, my soul's confined and out of mind
Sleep forever
Some days, I'm so outshined and out of time
Have you ever

Falling, I'm falling

*Have you ever buried your face in your hands
Cause no one around you understands 
Or has the slightest idea what it is that makes you be?*

_Have you ever felt like there was more
Like someone else was keeping score
And what could make you whole, was simply out of reach? _
Well I know

Someday I'll try again and not pretend
This time forever
Someday I'll get it straight but not today
Have you ever

Falling, I'm falling

Some days, my soul's confined and out of mind
Sleep forever
Some days, my darkest friend is me again
Have you ever
Someday I'll try again and not pretend
This time forever
Someday I'll get it straight but not today
Have you ever

When the truth walks away
Everybody stays
Cause the truth about the world is that crime does pay

So if you walk away
Who is gonna stay
Cause I'd like to think the world is a better place

When the truth walks away
Everybody stays
Cause the truth about the world is that crime does pay

So if you walk away
Who is gonna stay
Cause I'd like to make the world be a better place

When the truth walks away
Everybody stays
Cause the truth about the world is that crime does pay

So if you walk away
Who is gonna stay
Cause I'd like to think the world is a better place
I'd like to leave the world as a better place
I'd like to think the world

~Shelly~


----------



## MoeBro

*A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras*

Through you the obvious
And you flew with it on your back
A name in your recollection
Down among a million same

Difficult not to feel a little bit
Disappointed and passed over
When I look right through
To see you naked but oblivious
And you don't see me

But I threw you the obvious
Just to see if there's more behind the
Eyes of a fallen angel
Eyes of a tragedy

Here I am expecting just a little bit
Too much from the wounded

But I see
See through it all
See through
See you

Cause I threw you the obvious
To see what occurs behind the 
Eyes of a fallen angel
Eyes of a tragedy

Oh well
Apparently nothing
Apparently nothing at all

You don't
You don't see me

You don't see me at all


----------



## harraser

moe that is one of my favorite songs, one of the most touching i know...

*Tangent - Beth Orton*

Lost myself in a tangent of words,
Can't decide what I've seen or heard,
Can not sleep for counting sheep,
How long does this river run deep,
How long does this river run deep.

Building a map in order to find,
What's not lost but left behind,
My instinct got bruised,
But I still see,
I was a victim I'll be no casualty.

Just like coming home,
Just like coming home,
Just like coming home,
It was just like coming home,
Coming home.

He said that you weave deadly tricks,
Come right back to the worldly hicks,
Stare it cold in dull surprise,
Spread evil to hell in every tear you cried,
Every tear you cried.

Building a map in order to find,
What's not lost but left behind,
I was a victim I'll be no casualty.

Just like coming home,
Just like coming home,
Just like coming home,
Could be just like coming home,
Coming home.

Cut off my toes to spite my feet,
Drank your poison
Didn't taste too sweet,
Saw that heaven's in my mind,
It's there for me to find,
It's there for me to find.

Lost myself in a tangent...
Lost myself in a tangent...
Lost myself in a tangent...
Lost myself in a tangent...


----------



## cherub

Artist: 3 Doors Down 
Title: Not Enough 


Seven days underpaid gotta
Give it up
Got no time for this life that
I'm livin' up
Shackled down, kicked
Around, now slave to the grind
Need some time for myself
I'll give you anything that you
Want me to
But i don't have the time so
I'll get up with you
If you don't have the time so
I'll get up with you
If you don't understand man
You've got to believe
There is too much of you but
There is not enough of me
There is not enough of me
Same old song world moves
On while i'm still in bed
Meet tomorrow today just to
Get ahead
Jump the gun on the run,
I'm the only one
Who thinks that
*I'm fallin' behind?
I'll give you anything that
You want me to
But i don't have the time*
So i'll get up with you
If you don't understand
Man you've got to believe
There is too much of you
But there is not enough of me
There is not enough of me
I'll give you anything that you want me to
But i don't have the time so i'll
Get up with you
If you don't understand man
You've got to believe
There is too much of you there
Is too much of me
I'll give you anything that you want me to
But i don't have the time so i'll
Get up with you
If you don't understand man
You've got to believe
There is too much of you but there
Is not enough of me


----------



## MoeBro

*Muse - Hysteria*
it's bugging me, grating me
and twisting me around
yeah i'm endlessly caving in
and turning inside out

'cause i want it now
i want it now
give me your heart and you soul
and i'm breaking out 
i'm breaking out
last chance to lose control

it's holding me, morphing me
and forcing me to strive
to be endlessly cold within
and dreaming i'm alive

'cause i want it now
i want it now
give me your heart and your soul
and i'm breaking down 
i'm breaking out
last chance to lose control

and want you now
i want you now
i'll feel my heart implode
and i'm breaking out
escaping now
feeling my faith erode


----------



## Negative

Days like these . . . 

*Breathing* 

Take a deep breath relax, don't push it on out."(x2)
Somebody please explain to them what it be about
"Take a deep breath relax, don't push it on out."(x2)
Somebody please explain to them what it be about

They can't sleep yet, too many re-grets
Got em running round in circles for the re-spect
They need the gossip, but where's the logic?
Voices in the box guarantee a better product
So here I sit now, and watch em trip out
Trying to pick a finger to put upon what its about
But if there was a point, you would still avoid
You should've taught the boys and girls how to take apart their toys
I stay up-set,with all the pup-pets
submerged in the drama cuz they love it
That if they can hold the pain, and then they complain

Why would you chase away the sun if you don't want the rain?
I never asked for the world, just a portion
Tryin to make a good soldier out of daddy's little orphan
But management called down, demanded that we turned the sound down
And with that, I suggest we start the count-down
Simplistic spiral and work your way backwards
'Til the bastards collapse and choke on their last words
And I'll be back when its happy hour
So just pour me another and ignore me my brother

[Chorus]
Breathe in, breathe out, the sign says "keep out"
Breathe in, breathe out, somebody please explain to them what it be about
Breathe in, breathe out, the sign says "keep out"
Somebody fill up my gut before I freak out

Low profile, no more smiles, til all of y'all quit acting so damn wild
Slow down child, you're gonna lose balance, too
overanxious, the goods will get damaged
Girl, how many stories can you fit into a tanktop?
How many wishes get spent on what you ain't got?
The youth want truth, well thank god
Tryin to keep it movin, while you're sittin in the same spot
Been in this cage for a long time (long time)
Been coverin this page with the wrong rhymes (wrong rhymes)
Got a strong mind, I got a weak will
I've got bad nerves and I can't keep still
But I stay humble, so when the meek take the planet
I can get a little piece with my name on it
The only problem is by then I won't want it
I'm in the backyard praying and hoping for the comet
Are you lookin to remember or searchin for adventure?
I guess it all depends on the agenda
Do you carry a grudge? Do you carry a gun?
I guess it all depends on where you come from
Surroundings are gonna dictate the needs
I'm out, I wanna live around lakes and trees
And I'll be back when its happy hour
So just pour me another and ignore me my brother

[Chorus]


----------



## Fatt

*Muse
Falling Away With You*

I can't remember when it was good
moments of happiness in bloom
maybe I just misunderstood
all of the love we left behind
watching our flash backs intertwine
memories I will never find
inspite of whatever you become
forget that reckless thing turned on
I think our lives have just begun 
I think our lives have just begun

and I'll feel my world crumbling down
feel my life crumbling now
feel my soul crumbling away
falling away
falling away with you

staying awake to chase a dream
tasting the air you're breathing in
I hope I won't forgot a thing
I wish to hold you close and pray
watching our fantasies decay
nothing will ever stay the same
and all of the love we threw away
and all of the hopes we've cherished fade
making the same mistakes again 
making the same mistakes again

and I'll feel my world crumbling down
feel my life crumbling now
feel my soul crumbling away
and falling away
falling away with you

all of the love we left behind
watching our flash backs intertwine
memories I will never find
memories I will never find


----------



## cherub

Artist: Kelly Clarkson 
Title: Miss Independent 


Miss Independent 
Miss Self-sufficient
Miss Keep-your-distance, nnnn Miss Unafraid Miss Out-of-my-way Miss, Don't-let-a-man,-interfere, Nooooo…… Miss On-her-own
Miss Almost-grown
Miss Never,-let-a-man,-help-her-off-her-throne
So, by keeping her heart protected
She'd never ever feel rejected
Little Miss Apprehensive
Said ooh, she fell in Love

What is the feelin' takin' over?
Thinkin' no one could open the door
Surprise...It's time
To feel….what's Real What happened to Miss Independent?
No more the need for me to miss him
Goodbye …. on you
Real Love …. is true. 
 Misguided Heart Miss Play-It-Smart Miss If-you-wanna-use-that-line-you-better not - start, Noooo... But she miscalculated She didn't want to end up jaded And Miss Miss-decided-not-to-miss-out-of-true-love So, by changing a misconception She went in a new direction And found inside she felt a connection She fellllll in Love 

What is the feelin' takin' over?
Thinkin' no one could open the door
Surprise …. it's time
To feel .…what's Real What happened to Miss Independent?
No more the need for me to miss him
Goodbye …. on you
Real Love …. is truuuuuuue.
Why Miss Independent walked away? No talk for Love that came her way She looked in the mirror, and thought today what happened to Miss No-longer-afraid What took some time for Love to see how beautiful Love could truly be no more talk of what can that "be" mean I'm so glad I finally feeel....

What is the feelin' takin' over?
Thinkin' no one could open the door
Surprise .... it's time
To feel …. what's Real What happened to Miss Independent?
No more the need for me to miss him
Goodbye …. on you
Real Love …. is truuuuuuue. 
(Miss Independent) ......


----------



## Mysticalis

*How Can I Hold On?*_ by Stabbing Westward_

Back when you were my life
You gave me something that i could live for
But now everything's changed 
And you're gone but i'm still here waiting

How can i hold on with nothing to hold on to?
Why should i hold on when there's nothing to hold on to?

Sex made me feel alive 
But now i'm so bored with mindless passion
Drugs were somewhere to hide
But they've left me feeling cold and empty

How can i hold on with nothing to hold on to?
Why should i hold on when there's nothing to hold on to?

I thought you were my friend. that you
Were someone that i could turn to
but now i realize 
That you were a friend when you needed something

How can i hold on with nothing to hold on to ?
Why should i hold on when there's nothing to hold on to?


----------



## harraser

*Friend is a Four Letter Word - Cake*


to me, coming from you,
friend is a four letter word.
end is the only part of the word
that i heard.
call me morbid or absurd.
but to me, coming from you,
friend is a four letter word. 


to me, coming from you,
friend is a four letter word.
end is the only part of the word
that I heard.
call me morbid or absurd.
but to me, coming from you,
friend is a four letter word. 


when I go fishing for the words
i am wishing you would say to me,
i'm really only praying
that the words you'll soon be saying
might betray the way you feel about me. 


but to me, coming from you,
friend is a four letter word.


----------



## MoeBro

*A Perfect Circle
Blue*

I didn't want to know 
I just didn't want to know 
Best to keep things in the shallow end 
Cause I never quite learned how to swim 

I just didn't want to know 
Didn't want, didn't want, 
Didn't want, didn't want 

Close my eyes just to look at you 
Taken by the seamless vision 
I close my eyes, 
Ignore the smoke, 
Ignore the smoke 

Call it aftermath, she's turning blue 
Such a lovely color for you 
Call it aftermath, she's turning blue 
While I just sit and stare at you 

Because I don't want to know 
I didn't want to know 
I just didn't want to know 
I just didn't want 

Mistook their nods for an approval 
Just ignore the smoke and smile 

Call it aftermath, she's turning blue 
Such a lovely color for you 
Call it aftermath, she's turning blue 
Such a perfect color for your eyes 
Call it aftermath, she's turning blue 
Such a lovely color for you 
Call it aftermath, she's turning blue 
While I just sit and stare at you 

I don't want to know


----------



## sparkle_jez

*The Streets* 

Stay Positive


'cos it's world swallow souls 
and when the blues unfold it gets cold 
solids burn holes 
you're going mad 
perhaps you always were 
but when things was good you just didn't care
this is called irony 
when you most need to get up, you've got no energy 
time and times it'll happen 
the dark shit I'm rappin' but noone's listening 
your mates are laughing 
your brethren's fucking 
and then you start hating 
your stomach starts churning 
and your mind starts turning
so smoke another jaw 
it won't matter no more 
but the next day'll still feel sore
brain taps on your window 
always did though, 
but you didn't hear it when things were so-so 
you're on your own now 
your little zone 
you were born alone and believe me, you'll die alone 
weed becomes a chore 
you want the buzz back 
so you follow the others onto smack

just try and stay positive
just try and stay positive
just try and stay positive
just try and stay positive 

feels nice and still 
good thing about brown is it always will 
it's easy, noone blames you
it's that world that's fucked you 
still, you're no less of a person 
and if god exists, he still loves you 
just remember that, the more you sink 
the further from that brink
maybe if life time scars are your thing 
tattoos might be more fitting 
but who's picking? 
searching for yourself you find demons 
try and be a free man and grasp that talisman 
'cos you're the same as I am 
we all need our fellow man 
we all need our Samaritan 
maybe I'm better
looking than you though 
maybe I've got more dough 
but am I happier? No 
get the love of a good girl 
and you're more to become much richer in my world 
and your happiness will uncurl 

just try and stay positive
just try and stay positive
just try and stay positive
just try and stay positive

*"Stop Dreaming" - people who say that are blaspheming 
they're doing nine to five a morning 
and don't want you succeeding when they've blown it
and your idols - who are they? 
they too dreamt about their day*
positive steps will see you reach your goals 
whether it's dollars or control, feel the gold  
I ain't helping you climb your ladder 
I'm too busy climing my own
that's how it's been since the dawn of time 
you reach a cul-de-sac, the world turns it's back 
this is your zone 
it's like black-jack 
and you might get an ace or top one 
so organise your twos or threes into a run
and them you'll have fucked him, son 
and for that you'll be the better one 
one last thing before you go though
when you feel better tommorow, you'll be a hero 
but never forget today 
you could be back here
things can stray 
but what if you see me in that window? 
you won't help me I know 
that's cool, just keep walking were you go
keep walking through the estate 
stare at the geezers so they'll know you ain't lightweight
and go see your mates 
and when they don't look happy, blame this tape

just try and stay positive
just try and stay positive
just try and stay positive
just try and stay positive

I hope you understand me
just try and stay positive
I ain't no preaching fucker
and I ain't no do goody goody either 
*this is about when shit goes pear-shaped
and if you aren't or never have been at rock-bottom 
then good luck to you in the big wide world
but remember that one day shit might just start crumbling
your bird might fuck up 
or you might loose your job 
and when that happens 
what I'm talking about will feel much more important to you*
so if you ain't feeling it
just be thankful that things are cool in your world
respect to BC 
positivity, positivity 

just try and stay positive
just try and stay positive
....


----------



## Negative

(Scratching) And I want stop flippin shit until I'm forced to retire because...
Some cold emcees flip the mic like a drunk driver flips a Mercedes Benz
It's all about the ends, friends
I finesse the mic like a young black princess
To save my youth and reach the black goddess
Lyrics is tight so I get it buck naked
But before I wreck it, let her know that she's respected
Never neglected and always protected
She can be perfected if I constantly check it
So 1,2,1,2 - you can't fathom the things that we've been through
I filled her crown with jewels you can't find in the store
She's upset about the mini that I mashed on tour
More raw than what she bargained for
Sometimes she act up, but I could never throw her on the floor
I just grip her tight and hopes to get it right
Then I rock that ass all (scratches) night
Cause...

This is how you flip the microphone
How you flip the microphone
This is how you flip the mic

This is how you flip the microphone
And I want stop flippin shit until I'm forced to retire because...

I knew had to have since the day I first met her
Spent the rest of my life writing down ways to get her
I really didn't know what I was doin back then
But now my g's so tight I flip her and her friends
And bring those mic pimps - they ain't no match
Flippin like tricks, the ones I smash know it's no strings attached
Fake players, flash trappings, some fall for the booty
I finesse 'em on they back and aim an inch above the booty
When I rip, they can get freaky like a porno movie
I rock it like Jet Li, you beat it like Hong Kong Phooey
You a cartoon character like Huey, Dewey or Louie
With the mic thrust I tear it down like a tsunami
Destroy the walls like a one man army
That's why you pay to (?) and I funk for free
You see....

This is how you flip the microphone
How you flip the microphone
This is how you flip the mic

This is how you flip the microphone
How you flip the microphone
How you flip the mic

This is how you flip the microphone
How you flip the microphone
This is how you flip the mic

(Scratching) I restructure to come bust and rush ya
(Scratching) With the physical and spiritual tactics
(Scratching) I restructure to come bust and rush ya
(Scratching) And I want stop flippin shit until I'm forced to retire because...

I wreck the hundreds across seas
I even killed emcees for disrespecting my ladies
The thought of rippin them makes me crazy
I like it raw like Ol' Dirty so let em have my babies
My name'll live on for eternity
When it comes to freakin it I get nasty
Soundsystems crowd for (uh) me
Fill em up with gems to teach the babies
But this is type explicit, so Parental Advisory
You'll probably never see it on MTV Rockumentary
Me and she be fighting for justice and equality
Although her friends still make me horny
I'm an emcee - flip em if they press up on me
Everyone I bone did moan and groan
Cause...

This is how you flip the microphone, you see
This is how you flip the microphone
How you flip the microphone
This is how you flip the mic

This is how you flip the microphone
How you flip the microphone
How you flip the mic

This is how you flip the microphone
How you flip the microphone
This is how you flip the mic, flip the mic

Peace... Jeru the Damaja, Perverted Monks, right now

Wit my boys from Grand Central, doin it like that
Brooklyn, USA - Manchester, UK
Know what I mean? Across seas... like that
We out - this is how you flip the microphone

(Scratching) I restructure to come bust and rush ya
(Scratching) With the physical and spiritual tactics
(Scratching) I restructure to come bust and rush ya
(Scratching) The only thing you feel is the pain
(Scratching) I restructure to come bust and rush ya
(Scratching) The only thing you feel is the pain

*Flip the Mic--Rae and Christian f/ Jeru tha Damaga*


----------



## AmorRoark

The Grateful Dead - Ripple

If my words did glow with the gold of sunshine
And my tunes were played on the harp unstrung,
Would you hear my voice come thru the music,
Would you hold it near as it were your own? 

It’s a hand-me-down, the thoughts are broken,
Perhaps they’re better left unsung.
I don’t know, don’t really care
Let there be songs to fill the air.

Ripple in still water,
When there is no pebble tossed,
Nor wind to blow.

*Reach out your hand if your cup be empty,
If your cup is full may it be again,
Let it be known there is a fountain,
That was not made by the hands of men.*

There is a road, no simple highway,
Between the dawn and the dark of night,
And if you go no one may follow,
That path is for your steps alone.

Ripple in still water,
When there is no pebble tossed,
Nor wind to blow.

But if you fall you fall alone,
If you should stand then who’s to guide you? 
If I knew the way I would take you home.


----------



## sparkle_jez

*Manic Street Preachers.....*

The Manic Street Preachers

*Stay Beautiful* 


Find your faith in your security
All broken up at seventeen
Jam your brain with broken heroes
*Love your masks and adore your failure* 

*We're a mess of eyeliner and spraypaint
D.I.Y. destruction on chanel chic
Deny your culture of consumption
This is a culture of destruction*

Don't wanna see your face
Don't wanna hear your words
Why don't you just

Don't wanna see your face
Don't wanna hear your words
Why don't you just

Babes on the run with poisoned lips
Wrap your arms round this everlasting kiss
Clinging to your own sense of waste
All we love is lonely wreckage

*Your school your dole and your chequebook dreams
Your clothes your suits and your pension schemes
Now you say you know how we feel
But don't fall in love cos we hate you still*

Don't wanna see your face
Don't wanna hear your words
Why don't you just

Don't wanna see your face
Don't wanna hear your words
Why don't you just

Destroyed by madness, oh yeah
Destroyed by madness, oh yeah
Destroyed by madness, oh yeah
Anxiety is freedom


----------



## AcidGirl

*"Porpoise Mouth" by Country Joe and the Fish*

_to me, this is one of the sweetest, most heart-breaking lovesongs of all time... from the extremely acidic album "Electric Music for the Mind, Body, and Soul" by the old acid-rock band Country Joe and the Fish_ 


*"Porpoise Mouth"* 


     The white ducks fly on past the sun

     Their wings flash silver at the moon

     While waters rush down the mountain toungue

     My organs play a circus tune

     I dance to the wonder of your feet

     And sing to the joy of your knees

     The cold white dress on the mountain breast

     Paints the frozen trees

     The maple plants patterns in the sky

     Its leaves to kiss the wind

     While scores of glittering bugs and flies

     Dance polkas on her lynn

     I whistle symphonies of your face

     And laugh for your hair so fine

     In startled breeze of playground grass

     A child jumps rope to rhyme

     reeds and brass, the marching drums

     Make a joyouse sound

     Trees bend low with nuts and plums

     Then fall to find the ground

     I hunger for your porpoise mouth

     And stand erect for love

     The sun burns up the winter sky

     And all the earth is love.


----------



## TreasoN

*makes ya wanna break down!!!*

Living End - Tabloid Magazine

Temperamental editors
 Searching for the passion
 Overpaid and over-rated
 Looking for a cash in
 It's too late

 If you want to read a little
 Useless information
 If you've had enough
 With all the troubles with our nation
 Don't wait

 And you read about it
 You just can't sleep without
 The pages of the magazine
 Don't believe in all you read
 You can't trust the tabloid magazine
 And I'm about to break down
 It's just a tabloid magazine
 And I don't wanna break down

 Picture hungry journalists
 Searching for some action
 Running all the stories
 Like it?s going out of fashion
 It?s too late

 Everybody's reading
 Everybody else's problems
 Everybody's busy stopping
 What they haven't started
 Don't wait

 Don't wanna be around 'em
 Better off without them
 You know you can't escape them

 And you read about them all the time
 From the pages of the magazine
 But you can't believe in all you read

 Well it's too late
 And you're gonna have to wait
 And you won't wanna turn out the light


----------



## rewiiired

Rectifier
by RA

I'm still afraid of ghosts that can see me
They know my thoughts, they read my mind
Beside myself I judge my condition
I close my eyes but can't go blind

I'm feeling all the heat, all the chaos
It's gotten underneath my skin
So far to go to reach absolution
My sanity, my soul runs thin

Why don't you care?
Don't, don't you dare

Rectifier, how's the world supposed to be?
Rectifier, take my hand and rescue me

I fell in love, I made that decision
On broken hearts I cut myself
Despite the pain I maintain my position
And leave good will up on the shelf

But now I'm stuck... a chain with no linkage
A vagrant lover prisoner
Suspicious goals distort good intentions
Aggressive action batterer

Why don't you care?
Don't, don't you dare...

Rectifier, how's the world supposed to be?
Rectifier, take my hand and rescue me
Rectifier, how's the world supposed to be?
Rectifier, take my hand and set me free...


----------



## Furnace

*Bloc Party - Banquet*

A heart of stone, a smoking gun
I can give you life, I can take it away

A heart of stone, a smoking gun
I'm working it out
Why'd you feel so underrated?
Why'd you feel so negated?

Turning away from the light
Becoming adult
Turning into my soul
I wanted to bite not destroy
To feel her underneath
Turning into my soul

She don't think straight
She's got such a dirty mind and it never ever stops
And you don't taste like her and you never ever will
And we don't read the papers, we don't read the news
Heaven's never enough, we will never be fooled

And if you feel a little left behind
I will see you on the other side

Cos I'm on fire
I'm on fire when you come
I'm on fire so stub me out


----------



## harraser

*Flaming Lips - Ego Tripping At The Gates Of Hell*

I was waiting on a moment,
But the moment never came
All the billion other moments,
Were just slipping all away.

(I must have been drifting) we’re just slipping all away
(Just ego tripping) 

I was wanting you to love me
But your love it never came.
All the other love around me
Was just wasting all away.

(I must have been tripping) was just wasting all away
(Just ego tripping) was just wasting all away
(Must have been tripping)

I was waiting on the moment
But the moment never came
(must have been dreaming) but the moment never came
(just ego tripping) but the moment never came
(must have been tripping) but the moment never came
(just ego tripping) but the moment never came
(must have been dreaming) but the moment never came

But the moment never came.


----------



## neverwas

*christina agilera - im ok*

Once upon a time there was a girl
In her early years she had to learn
How to grow up living in a war that she called home
Never know just where to turn for shelter from the storm
Hurt me to see the pain across my mothers face
Everytime my fathers fist would put her in her place
Hearing all the yelling I would cry up in my room
Hoping it would be over soon

Bruises fade father, but the pain remains the same
And I still remember how you kept me so afraid
Strength is my mother for all the love she gave
Every morning that I wake I look back to yesterday
And Im ok

I often wonder why I carry all this guilt
When its you that helped me put up all these walls Ive built
Shadows stir at night through a crack in the door
The echo of a broken child screaming please no more
Daddy, dont you understand the damage you have done
To you its just a memory, but for me it still lives on

Bruises fade father, but the pain remains the same
And I still remember how you kept me so, so afraid
Strength is my mother for all the love she gave
Every morning that I wake I look back to yesterday

Its not so easy to forget
All the lines you left along her neck
When I was thrown against cold stairs
And every day Im afraid to come home
In fear of what I might see there

Bruises fade father but the pain remains the same
And I still remember how you kept me so afraid
Strength is my mother for all the love she gave
Every morning that I wake I look back to yesterday
And Im ok
*Im ok*


----------



## harraser

a verse from 

*The Dark Of The Matinee - Franz Ferdinand*

I time every journey to bump into you, accidentally
I charm you and tell you of the boys I hate
All the girls I hate
All the words I hate
All the clothes I hate
How I'll never be anything I hate
You smile, mention something that you like
or How you'd have a happy life if you did the things you like


----------



## harraser

*Cotton - The Mountain Goats*

This song is for the rats
Who hurled themselves in to the ocean
When they saw that the explosives in the cargo hold
Were just about to blow

This song is for the soil
That's toxic clear down to the bedrock
Where no thing of consequence can grow
Drop your seeds there
Let them go

Let them all go
Let 'em all go

This song is for the people
Who tell their families that they're sorry
For things they can't and won't feel sorry for

And once there was a desk
And now it's in a storage locker somewhere
And this song is for the stick pins and the cottons
I left in the top drawer

Let 'em all go
Let 'em all go

I wanna sing one for the cars
That are right now headed silent down the highway
And it's dark and there is nobody driving
And something has got to give

I saw you waiting by the roadside
You didn't know that I was watching
Now you know
Let it all go

Let 'em all go
Let it all go


----------



## neverwas

*muse - time is running out*

I think I'm drowning
asphyxiating
I wanna break the spell
that you've created 

you're something beautiful
a contradiction
I wanna play the game
I want the friction

you will be
the death of me
yeah, you will be
the death of me

bury it
I won't let you bury it
I won't let you smother it
I won't let you murder it

our time is running out
and our time is running out
you can't push it underground
we can't stop it screaming out

I wanted freedom
but I'm restricted
I tried to give you up
but I'm addicted

now that you know I'm trapped
sense of elation
you'll never dream of breaking this fixation
you will squeeze the life out of me

bury it
I won't let you bury it
I won't let you smother it
I won't let you murder it

our time is running out
and our time is running out
you can't push it underground
we can't stop it screaming out
how did it come to this 

you will suck the life out of me

bury it
I won't let you bury it
I won't let you smother it
I won't let you murder it

our time is running out
and our time is running out
you can't push it underground
we can't stop it screaming out

how did it come to this

*evanescence - my immortal*

I'm so tired of being here
Suppressed by all my childish fears
And if you have to leave
I wish that you would just leave
'Cause your presence still lingers here
And it won't leave me alone

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears
I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have
All of me

You used to captivate me
By your resonating light
Now I'm bound by the life you left behind
Your face it haunts
My once pleasant dreams
Your voice it chased away
All the sanity in me

When you cried I'd wipe away all of your tears
When you'd scream I'd fight away all of your fears
I held your hand through all of these years
But you still have
All of me

These wounds won't seem to heal
This pain is just too real
There's just too much that time cannot erase

I've tried so hard to tell myself that you're gone
But though you're still with me
I've been alone all along


----------



## ev0l

Nobody’s around
Except the basement
And the trap sets
And the feeling
That you’re leaving
That it’s not much worth believing
Nobody is here
So I guessed it
That you left me
And to stay here just gets harder
And the pain makes you try farther
Its nothing left of
What was sacred
If there was I’m sure we’d break it
Cause that’s just the way we are man
And it’s far to late to change it
And the places
And the vases
And the flowers cut to fit them
Hey I’m sorry I didn’t notice
Tried to tell you I wouldn’t notice
And on and on
With the ones
Left behind
But where
Do you feel at home
That’s the guilt
Of suicide
And everything you said
(You’re all the same)
It’s all I ever thought it was
(You’re all the same)
It’s all this time
Just all this time
(You’re all the same)
That’s all there is
There is , there is
And everything I’ve tried to say
And all you want is to go away
(You’re all the same)
I’ll wait here but your not here
Forget, forget, forget
(You’re all the same)
Nobody is home 
So I guess I’ll start pretending
And the air keeps getting colder
And my friends keep getting older
And I know you knew the answer
It grew inside you like a cancer
Try to stop it make it leave you
But it won’t and that’s what scares you
And I know its not forever
Trying so hard
To be clever
I never wanted this to happen
Why the hell this have to happen
And you left me like you always said you wouldn’t
But you did it
And I knew it
It has to happen
Ever since you turned into them
And on and off
With the ones
Left behind
And where
Do you feel at home
After your
Suicide
And everything you said
(off to shame)
I never should have bought it
....


----------



## sparkle_jez

*Jack Off Jill*


_Vivica_


_Oh Vivica I wish you well
I watch you burn in humid hell
No sleeping pills no old tattoos
will save you now

He'll never change he's just too vague
he'll never say you're beautiful
Oh Vivica I wish you well I really do, I really do_

*The apple falls far from the tree
she's rotten and so beautiful
I'd like to keep her here with me
and tell her that she's beautiful
She takes the pills to fall asleep
and dreams that she's invisible
Tormented dreams she stays awake
recalls when she was capable...*

_Oh Vivica I wish you well
I watch you sit I watch you dwell
No crooked spine no torn up rag
will save you now

He'll never change he's not that brave
He'll never say you're beautiful
Oh Vivica I wish you well I really do, I really do_

*The apple falls far from the tree
she's rotten and so beautiful
I'd like to keep her here with me
and tell her that she's beautiful
She takes the pills to fall asleep
and dreams that she's invisible
Tormented dreams she stays awake
recalls when she was capable...*

_Oh Vivica I wish you well
I'll sit right here I'll never tell
no tender scar no twist of fate
will save you now

He'll never change he's just not there
He'll never say you're beautiful
Oh Vivica I wish you will I really do, I really do_

*The apple falls far from the tree
she's rotten and so beautiful
I'd like to keep her here with me
and tell her that she's beautiful
She takes the pills to fall asleep
and dreams that she's invisible
Tormented dreams she stays awake
recalls when she was capable...*

_She's empty and so beautiful
I'll keep her here with me_


----------



## brothermarcus

*radiohead - thinking about you*

Been thinking about you, your records are here, 
your eyes are on my wall, your teeth are over there. 
But I'm still no-one, and you're now a star, 
what do you care?

Been thinking about you, and there's no rest, 
shit I still love you, still see you in bed. 
But I'm playing with myself, and what do you care 
when the other men are far, far better. 

All the things you've got, 
all the things you need, 
who bought you cigarettes,
Who bribed the company to come and see you honey? 

I've been thinking about you, so how can you sleep? 
These people aren't your friends, they're paid to kiss your feet. 
They don't know what I know and why should you care 
when I'm not there. 

*Been thinking about you, and there's no rest, 
should I still love you, still see you in bed. 
But I'm playing with myself, what do you care, 
when I'm not there. 

All the things you've got, 
she'll never need, 
all the things you've got.
I've bled and I bleed to please you. 

Been thinking about you. *


----------



## rewiiired

*Home.*

Breaking Benjamin
Title: Home
Album: Saturate 

I've got a little red bow
and I bought it for you
'cause I know you're not fair
I don't get it, oh well
and you color my skin
and the colors don't blend
'cause I'm gonna get you
and your little dog too

there's a yellow brick road
that we follow back home
'cause I know you can't wait
your belligerent hate

there's no place like home
there's no place like home
like home

I've got a southern belle too
and ruby red shoes
and a body of straw
are you sick of it all?
there's a man made of tin
with an oil can grin
and I'm gonna get you
and your little dog too

there's a yellow brick road
that we follow back home
and I know you can't wait
your belligerent hate

there's no place like home
there's no place like home

there's a little white porch
and you wanted it so
and you let me go down
to the end of the road
and the black and the white
a technicolorful life
can I stand by your side?

like home
we can make it alright
'cause I'm home

there's a little white porch
and you wanted it so
and you let me go down
to the end of the road
and the black and the white
a technicolorful life

then another arrived
it's a cowardly lion
what I want from this world
what I wanna resolve
when I want you to stay
so I want you to wait

I don't wanna be bold
I don't wanna be cold
I don't wanna grow old
I don't wanna grow old


----------



## AmorRoark

*Beatles - Oh Darlin'*

Oh! Darling, please believe me
I'll never do you no harm
Believe me when I tell you
I'll never do you no harm

Oh! Darling, if you leave me
I'll never make it alone
Believe me when I beg you
Don't ever leave me alone

When you told me you didn't need me anymore
Well you know I nearly broke down and cried
When you told me you didn't need me anymore
Well you know I nearly broke down and died

Oh! Darling, if you leave me
I'll never make it alone
Believe me when I tell you
I'll never do you no harm

When you told me you didn't need me anymore
Well you know I nearly broke down and cried
When you told me you didn't need me anymore
Well you know I nearly broke down and died

Oh! Darling, please believe me
I'll never let you down
Believe me when I tell you
I'll never do you no harm


----------



## Furnace

*The Streets - Dry your Eyes*

In one single moment your whole life can turn 'round 
I stand there for a minute starin’ straight into the ground 
Lookin’ to the left slightly, then lookin’ back down 
World feels like it’s caved in – proper sorry frown 
Please let me show you where we could only just be, for us 
I can change and I can grow or we could adjust 
The wicked thing about us is we always have trust 
We can even have an open relationship, if you must 
I look at her she stares almost straight back at me 
But her eyes glaze over like she’s lookin’ straight through me 
Then her eyes must have closed for what seems an eternity 
When they open up she’s lookin’ down at her feet 

Dry your eyes mate 
I know it’s hard to take but her mind has been made up 
There’s plenty more fish in the sea 
Dry your eyes mate 
I know you want to make her see how much this pain hurts 
But you’ve got to walk away now 
It’s over 

So then I move my hand up from down by my side 
It's shakin’, my life is crashin’ before my eyes 
Turn the palm of my hand up to face the skies 
Touch the bottom of her chin and let out a sigh 
‘Cause I can’t imagine my life without you and me 
There’s things I can’t imagine doin’, things I can’t imagine seein’ 
It weren't supposed to be easy, surely 
Please, please, I beg you please 
She brings her hands up towards where my hands rested 
She wraps her fingers round mine with the softness she’s blessed with 
She peels away my fingers, looks at me and then gestures 
By pushin’ my hand away to my chest, from hers 

Dry your eyes mate 
I know it’s hard to take but her mind has been made up 
There’s plenty more fish in the sea 
Dry your eyes mate 
I know you want to make her see how much this pain hurts 
But you’ve got to walk away now 
It’s over 

And I’m just standin’ there, I can’t say a word 
‘Cause everythin’s just gone 
I’ve got nothin’ 
Absolutely nothin’ 

Tryin’ to pull her close out of bare desperation 
Put my arms around her tryin’ to change what she’s sayin’ 
Pull my head level with hers so she might engage in 
Look into her eyes to make her listen again 
I’m not gonna fuckin’, just fuckin’ leave it all now 
‘Cause you said it'd be forever and that was your vow 
And you’re gonna let our things simply crash and fall down 
You’re well out of order now, this is well out of town 
She pulls away, my arms are tightly clamped round her waist 
Gently pushes me back and she looks at me straight 
Turns around so she’s now got her back to my face 
Takes one step forward, looks back, and then walks away 

Dry your eyes mate 
I know it’s hard to take but her mind has been made up 
There’s plenty more fish in the sea 
Dry your eyes mate 
I know you want to make her see how much this pain hurts 
But you’ve got to walk away now 
It’s over 

I know in the past I’ve found it hard to say 
Tellin’ you things, but not tellin’ straight 
But the more I pull on your hand and say 
The more you pull away 

Dry your eyes mate 
I know it’s hard to take but her mind has been made up 
There’s plenty more fish in the sea 
Dry your eyes mate 
I know you want to make her see how much this pain hurts 
But you’ve got to walk away now.


----------



## FestiveCheez

Stephen Sondheim - "Waiting For The Girls Upstairs"

Waiting around for the girls upstairs
After the curtain came down.
Money in my pocket to spend.
Honey, could you maybe
Get a friend for my friend?
Waiting around for the girls above,
Dressing to go on the town.
Clicking heels on steel and cement,
Picking up the giggles floating down
Through the vent.
Goddamndest hours that we ever spent
Were waiting for the girls upstairs.
~~~~

Me and Ben,
Me and Ben,
We come around at ten,
Me and Ben,
And hang around the wings,
Watching things with
What the hell was his name,
You know the old guy?
Max! - I remember!
Anyway,
There we'd stay until the curtain fell.
And when the curtain fell,
Then all hell broke--

Girls on the run
And scenery flying,
Doors slamming left and right.
Girls in their un-
Dies, blushing but trying
Not to duck out of sight.
Girls by the hun-
Dreds waving and crying,
"See you tomorrow night!"
Girls looking frazzled
And girls looking great.
Girls in a frenzy
To get to a date.
Girls like a madhouse
And two of them late,
And who had to wait,
And wait--

Waiting around for the boys downstairs,
Stalling as long as we dare.
Which dress from my wardrobe of two?
One of them was borrowed
And the other was blue.
Holding our ground for the boys below,
Fussing around with our hair.
Giggling, wriggling,
Out of our tights.
Chattering and clattering
Down all of those flights.
God, I'd forgotten there ever were nights
Of waiting for the boys downstairs.


----------



## Frosty da snowman

*The Mars Volta. Televators* 
Just as he hit 
The ground 
They lowered a tow that 
Stuck in his neck to the gills 
Fragments of sobiquets 
riddle me this 
three half eaten corneas 
who hit the area 
Stalk the ground 
Stalk the ground 
You should have seen 
The curse that flew right by you 
Page of concrete 
Stained walks crutch in hobbled sway 
Autodafe 
A capulary hint of red 
Only this manupod 
Crescent in shape has escaped 
The house half the way 
Fell empty with teeth 
That split both his lips 
Mark these words 
One day this chalk outline will circle this city 
Was he robbed of the asphalt that cushioned his face 
A room colored charlatan 
Hid in a safe 
Stalk the ground 
Stalk the ground 
You should have seen 
The curse that flew right by you 
Page of concrete 
Stain walks crutch in hobbled sway 
Autodafe 
A capulary hint of red 
Only this manupod 
Crescent in shape 
Has escaped 
Pull the pins 
Save your grace 
Mark these words 
On his grave 
You should have seen 
The curse that flew right by you 
Page of concrete 
Stain walks crutch in hobbled sway 
Autodafe 
A capulary hint of red 
Everyone knows the last toes are 
Always the coldest to go

*The Mars Volta. Ineratic ESP* 

Now I'm lost 
last night I heard lepors 
flinch like birth defects 
it's musk was fecal in origin 
as the words dribbled off of its chin 
it said I'm lost 
I'm lost 
now I'm lost 
dolls wreck the minced meat of pupils 
cast in oblong arms length 
the hooks have been picking their scabs 
where wolves hide in the company of men 
it said 
I'm lost 
I'm lost 
now I'm lost 
are you peaking in the red 
perforated at the neck 
what of this mongrel architect 
a broken arm of sewers set 
past present and future tense 
clipside of the pinkeye fountain 
now I'm lost 
it's been said 
long time ago 
you'll be the first and last to know 
you'll never know


----------



## harraser

*Slow West Vultures - The Mountain Goats*

Breaking the signal
So it's totally unreadable
Drinking the dregs
Eating the utterly inedible
We do what we do
All for you
All dressed up
Black hat and white cane
Slowly the circling the drain
Ready for the future
Ready for the world about to come

Shooting the sequel before the treatment's even finished
Sanding numbers off the monojects
As our slight returns diminish
We are what we are
Get in the goddamn car
Smiling faces flawlessly rehearsed
We are sleek and beautiful
We are cursed
Ready for the future
Ready for the world about to come


----------



## neverwas

*Mole - the Mountain Goats*

I came to see you up there in intensive care
They had handcuffed you to your bed
There were tubes going into you and out from you
Bright white gauze bandages at your head

I am a mole
Sticking his head above the surface of the earth
I am a mole
Sticking his head above the surface of the earth

And they said "Lights out"
And it was lights out
And they gave you your medication
I know what you want and you know what I want
Information
Information

I am a mole
Sticking his head above the surface of the earth
I am a mole
Sticking his head above the surface of the earth

Out in the desert we'll have no worries
Out in the desert just you and me
I came to see you up there in intensive care
Out in the desert we'll live carefree

I am a mole
Sticking his head above the surface of the earth
I am a mole
Sticking his head above the surface of the earth


----------



## DemonsFall

Anathema - Pressure
As the pressure grows and these feelings flow
trample on bodies, bodies in holes of faith
times I've asked the lord for forgiveness
while kept under a spell of a sweating locust's breath.
No need to tell me 'cos its written on your face
sliding down now with the black lights shining

I don't care where you go you won't get away from me
black as the night is day filled with no sympathy
marching down the hall for a misery
I don't care where you go you won't get away from me...

Mouth tastes of sick stomach twisting inside
everything's wrong and I can't get away
the gravity of fear you can feel it coming near
it's coming straight for you it'll twist and drag you down

I don't care where you go you won't get away from me...

Senses Fail - Free Fall Without a Parachute
Well I had a dream last night and in my dream I took a knife to you. 
I slit your throat from ear to ear 
The wound was gasping for the air - your scream so clear. 

But every dream could never come true. 
Only in my sick mind can I do these things to you. 

With every passing moment, it just keeps getting worse 
The walls are getting smaller and I am six feet beneath the earth. 
And I will be, oh I will be, lost. 

I had a dream last night and in my dream I robbed a country club. 
A 5 year old tried to stop me, but I shot him through the head, and now he's dead. 

But every dream could never come true. 
Only in my sick mind can I do these things to you. 
With every passing moment, it just keeps getting worse 
The walls are getting smaller and I am six feet beneath the earth. 
And I will be, oh I will be, lost.
Oh it's better to just ... rush upon this blade. 
Then give into the fear in your heart. 

These dreams never cease. 

With every passing moment, it just keeps getting worse 
The walls are getting smaller and I am six feet beneath the earth. 
And I will be, oh I will be, lost.


----------



## rewiiired

*DEAD HORSE -- Guns N' Roses -- Use Your Illusion I.*

Sick of this life
Not that you'd care
I'm not the only one with
whom these feelings I share


Nobody understands, quite why we're here
We're searchin' for answers
That never appear


But maybe if I looked real hard I'd
I'd see your tryin' too
To understand this life,
That we're all goin' through

Sometimes I feel like I'm beatin' a dead horse
And I don't know why you'd be bringin' me down
I'd like to think that our love's 
worth a tad more
It may sound funny but you'd think by now
I'd be smilin'
I guess some things never change
Never change


I met an old cowboy
I saw the look in his eyes
Somethin' tells me he's been here before
'Cause experience makes you wise
I was only a small child
When the thought first came to me
That I'm a son of a gun and the gun of a son
That brought back the devil in me


Sometimes I feel like I'm beatin' a dead horse
And I don't know why you'd be bringin' me down
I'd like to think that our love's 
worth a tad more
It may sound funny but you'd think by now
I'd be smilin'
I guess some things never change
Never change


I ain't quite what you'd call an old soul
Still wet behind the ears
I been around this track a couple o' times
But now the dust is startin' to clear


Sometimes I feel like I'm beatin' a dead horse
And I don't know why you'd be bringin' me down
I'd like to think that our love's 
worth a tad more
It may sound funny but you'd think by now
I'd be smiling

Sick of this life
Not that you'd care
I'm not the only one
With whom these feelings I share


----------



## mariacallas

Everything But The Girl - 
The Night I heard Caruso Sing

_The highlands and the lowlands are the routes my father knows,
the holidays at Oban and at the towns around Montrose,
but even as he sleeps, they're loading bombs into the hills,
and the waters in the locks can run deep, but never still.

I've thought of having children, but I've gone and changed my mind.
It's hard enough to watch the news, let alone explain it to a child,
to cast your eye cross nature, over fields of rape and corn,
and tell him without flinching not to fear where he's been born.

Then someone sat me down last night, and I heard Caruso sing.
He's almost as good as Presley, and if I only do one thing,
I'll sing songs to my father, I'll sing songs to my child.
It's time to hold your loved ones while the chains are loose,
and the world runs wild.

But even as we speak, they're loading bombs onto a white train.
How can we afford to ever sleep, so sound the gate._


----------



## MoeBro

Peter Gabriel - Digging in the Dirt

Something in me, dark and sticky
All the time it's getting strong
No way of dealing with this feeling
Can't go on like this too long


This time you've gone too far
I told you


Don't talk back
Just drive the car
Shut your mouth
I know what you are
Don't say nothing
Keep your hands on the wheel
Don't turn around
This is for real
Digging in the dirt
Stay with me, I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
Open up the places I got hurt

The more I look, the more I find
As I close on in, I get so blind
I feel it in my head, I feel it in my toes
I feel it in my sex, that's the place it goes


This time you've gone too far
I told you


I'm digging in the dirt
Stay with me I need support
I'm digging in the dirt
To find the places I got hurt
To open up the places I got hurt

Digging in the dirt
To find the places we got hurt


----------



## mariacallas

^love that video.


----------



## rewiiired

*Guns N' Roses -- Don't Damn Me -- Use Your Illusion I.*

Don't damn me
When I speak a piece of my mind
'Cause silence isn't golden
When I'm holding it inside
'Cause I've been where I have been
An I've seen what I have seen
I put the pen to the paper
'Cause it's all a part of me

Be it a song or casual conversation
To hold my tongue speaks
Of quiet reservations
Your words once heard
They can place you in a faction
My words may disturb
But at least there's a reaction

Sometimes I wanna kill
Sometimes I wanna die
Sometimes I wanna destroy
Sometimes I wanna cry
Sometimes I could get even
Sometimes I could give up
Sometimes I could give
Sometimes I never give a fuck

It's only for a while
I hope you understand
I never wanted this to happen
Didn't want to be a man
So I hid inside my world
I took what I could find
I cried when I was lonely
I fell down when I was blind

But don't damn me
When I speak a piece of my mind
'Cause silence isn't golden
When I'm holding it inside
'Cause I've been where I have been
An I've seen what I have seen
I put the pen to the paper
'Cause it's all a part of me

How can I ever satisfy you
An how can I ever make you see
That deep inside we're all somebody
An it don't matter who you wanna be
But now I gotta smile
I hope you comprehend
For this man can say it happened
'Cause this child has been 
condemned
So I stepped into your world
I kicked you in the mind
An I'm the only witness
To the nature of my crime

But look at what we've done
To the innocent and young
Whoa listen to who's talking
'Cause we're not the only ones
The trash collected by the eyes
And dumped into the brain
Said it tears into our
conscious thoughts
You tell me who's to blame

I know you don't wanna hear me cryin'
An I know you don't wanna hear me deny
That your satisfaction lies in your ILLUSIONS
But your delusions are yours and not mine
We take for granted we know the whole story
We judge a book by its cover
And read what we want
Between selected lines

Don't hail me
An don't idolize the ink
Or I've failed in my intentions
Can you find the missing link
Your only validation is living your own life

Vicarious existence is a fucking waste of time
So I send this song to the offended
I said what I meant and I've never pretended
As so many others do intending just to please
If I damned your point of view
Could you turn the other cheek

But don't damn me
When I speak a piece of my mind
'Cause silence isn't golden
When I'm holding it inside
'Cause I've been where I have been
An I've seen what I have seen
I put the pen to the paper
'Cause it's all a part of me
Don't damn me
I said don't damn me
I said don't hail me
Don't damn me


----------



## Furnace

*PJ Harvey - Who The Fuck*

Who the fuck do you think you are
Get out of my hair
who the fuck do you think you are
Comin' round here
who the fuck who the fuck
who the fuck do you think you are

Get your comb out of there
combin' out my hair

I'm not like other girls
You can't straighten my curls
I'm not like other girls
You can't straighten my curls
No!

Who the fuck you tryin' to be
Get your dog away from me!
What the fuck you doing in there
Get your dirty fingers out of my hair

Who who who who
fuck fuck fuck you

I'm free, you'll see
I'm free, you'll see

--

so hot.


----------



## neverwas

*modest mouse - bankrupt on selling*

well all the apostles-they're sitting in swings
saying "i'd sell off my savior for a set of new rings
and some sandles with the style of straps that cling best to the era"
so all of the businessers in their unlimited
hell where they buy and they sell and they sell all their
trash to each other but they're sick of it all
and they're bankrupt on selling
and all of the angels
they'd sell off yer soul for a set of new wings and anything gold
they remember
the people they loved their old friends
and i've seen through'em all seen through'em all and seen through most everything
*all the people you knew were the actors*
all the people you knew were the actors
well, i'll go to college and i'll learn some big words
and i'll talk real loud
goddamn right i'll be heard
you'll remember all the guys that said all those big words he must've
learned in college
and it took a long time
i came clean with myself
i come clean out of love with my lover
i still love her
loved her more when she used to be sober and i was kinder


----------



## DemonsFall

Dimmu Borgir - In Deaths Embrace

By the light of the moon
and the beings of the night
A curse has been laid upon us
To seek and tear celestial gloss
to pieces

By the power of death
and the shadow of the Reaper
A call has been brought upon us
To complete the infinite fall
of heaven

Without the wit or will to end this journey
we continue travelling towards our faith
Harvesting helpless Christian spirits
raping the sanctity of saints

The heavenly father is stretching his hand
pathetically begging for mercy
We spit and piss on his sacred flesh
as we breathe the breath of the unholy

For with the sign of the pentagram
Hellfire rage is for us to come
as we shall wander the pit
Unhallowed by the infernal one
we are forever captured
by the embrace of death

Opeth - Hope Leaves

In the corner beside my window 
There hangs a lonely photograph 
There is no reason 
I'd never notice 
A memory that could hold me back 

There is a wound that's always bleeding 
There is a road I'm always walking 
And I know you'll never return to this place 

Gone through days without talking 
There is a comfort in silence 
So used to losing all ambition 
Struggling to maintain what's left

Once undone, there is only smoke 
Burning in my eyes to blind 
To cover up what really happened 
Force the darkness unto me


----------



## rewiiired

*Good Lives -- EVE6.*

Theres a plastic dwarf warlord in the cereal box and
He's licking off the sugar off the breakfast if chumps
Promise that forever we will never get better at growing up and learning to lie

There is no floor 13 theres not even a second story
You got one to tell and its sad as hell
Promise that forever we will never get better at growing up and learning to lie

Prep school kid with wall street glib
Got a suit and a tie and a record with winners
Promise that forever we will never get better at growing up and learning to lie

I'm on my way back home now

Good lives are gold, like the oldest story
Will mine be told while im still young and horny?
I know my role is to be a confusion
Set the clock back, I'm not growing old

This kid came over and I let him crash
But he went into my wallet and he grabbed my cash
Promise that forever we will never get better at growing up and learning to lie

And a good girlfriend, she turned me in
I was lying with my eyes about adultery sin
Promise that forever we will never get better at growing up and learning to lie

I'm on my way back home now

Good lives are gold, like the oldest story
Will mine be told while I'm still young and horny?
I know my role is to be all confusion
Set the clock back, we're not growing old

Never wanted to be like you or all the rest
I've always been the first one to settle for second best

I never wanted to be 
I never wanted to be 
I never wanted to be
Like you

Good lives are gold, like the oldest story
Will mine be told while im still young and horny?
I know my role is to be a confusion
Set the clock back, I'm not growing old

Promise that forever we will never get better at growing up and learning to lie


----------



## sparkle_jez

*Jack Off Jill* 

'Working with Meat'


We are desensitized
Television did not break me
Been broke since I was born
I am breaking up with you

We are desensitized
Shove comfort up my nose
I feel dysfunctional
but numb enough for two

We are desensitized
I've lost my only friend
Left here alone again
They left me here alone

We are the meat you work with
This is your sense of failure
If you work me way too long
The failure stains your hands

We are the meat you've eaten
Cut us with your sharpest knife
you've been away so long
The maggots eat away

We are desensitized
Television does not hate me
Had hate for way too long
I hate you very much

We are desensitized
Shove comfort up my nose
I feel dysfunctional
But numb enough for two

We are the meat you work with
This is your sense of failure
If you worked me way too long
The failure stains your hands

We are the meat you've eaten
Cut us with your sharpest knife
You've been away so long
The maggots eat away

We all are new wave faggots
Digesting old drug habits
We've been away so long
The maggots eat
The maggots eat away


----------



## blahblahblah

Wilco - She's A Jar

She's a jar
With a heavy lid
My pop quiz kid
A sleepy kisser
A pretty war
With feelings hid
She begs me not to miss her

She says forever
To light a fuse
We could use
A hand full of wheel
And a day off
And a bruised road
However you might feel
Tonight is real

When I forget how to talk, I sing
Wont you please
Bring that flash to shine
And turn my eyes red
Unless they close
When you click
And my face gets sick
Stuck
Like a question unposed

Just climb aboard
The tracks of a trains arm
In my fragile family tree
And watch me floating inches above
The people under me

Please beware the quiet front yard
I warned you
Before there were water skies
I warned you not to drive
Dry your eyes, you poor devil

Are there really ones like these?
The ones I dream
Float like leaves
And freeze to spread skeleton wings
I passed through before I knew you

I believe it's just because
Daddy's payday is not enough
Oh, I believe it's all because
Daddy's payday is not enough

Just climb aboard
The tracks of a trains arm
In my fragile family tree
And watch me floating inches above
The people under me

She's a jar
With a heavy lid
My pop quiz kid
A sleepy kisser
A pretty war
With feelings hid
You know she begs me not to hit her


----------



## mariacallas

*MyLoveSong*

No ORDinArY MorNing - Chicane

If there was nothing that I could say
turned your back and you just walked away
leaves me numb inside I think of you
together is all I ever knew

We moved too fast but I had no sign
I would try to turn the hands of time
I looked to you for a reason why
the love we had passed me by

And as the sun would set you would rise
fall from the sky into paradise
is there no light in your heart for me
you’ve closed your eyes you don’t longer see

There were no lies between me and you
you said nothing of what you knew
but there was still something in your eyes
left me helpless and paralysed

You could give a million reasons
change the world and change the tides
could not give me the secrets
of your heart and of your mind
in the darkness that surrounds me
now there is no peace of mind
your careless words undo me
leave the thought of us behind


----------



## ev0l

Cursive - The Recluse.

--"I wake alone
In a womans room I hardly know
I wake alone
And pretend that I am finally home
The room is littered 
With her books
And notebooks 
I imagine what they say, like
shoo flie don't bother me
I can hardly get myself out of the bed
For fear of 
never lying in this bed again
oh christ
im not that desperate, oh no,
oh God, I am
howd i end up here to begin with
i dont know
why do i start what I cant finish
oh please dont barage me
with the questions
to all these ugly answers
my ego's like my stomache
it keeps shitting what i feed it
or maybe i don't want to finish anything
anymore
maybe i can wait in bed till she comes home
and whispers
you're in my web now,
I've come to wrap you up tight 
till it's time to bite down
i wake alone
in a womans room i hardly know
i wake alone
and pretend that i am finally home"---


Whatver you gotta say about cursive, good writting.


----------



## KAZ

Snow Patrol :: Run

I'll sing it one last time for you
Then we really have to go
You've been the only thing that's right
In all I've done

And I can barely look at you
But every single time I do
I know we'll make it anywhere
Anyway from here

Light up, light up
As if you have a choice
Even if you cannot hear my voice
I'll be right beside you dear

Louder louder
And we'll run for our lives
I can hardly speak I understand
Why you can't raise your voice to say

To think I might not see those eyes
Makes it so hard not to cry
And as we say our long goodbye
I nearly do

Light up...

Slower slower
We don't have time for that
I just want to find an easier way
To get out of our little heads

Have heart my dear
We're bound to be afraid
Even if it's just for a few days
Making up for all this mess


----------



## FestiveCheez

Stephen Sondheim - "Pretty Little Picture" (from A Funny Thing Happened On The Way To The Forum)

In the tiber there sits a boat,
Gently dipping its bow,
Trim and tidy and built to float.
Pretty little picture?
Now...
Put a boy on the starboard side,
Leaning out at the rail.
Next to him put a blushing bride,
Slim and slender and starry-eyed.
Down below put a tiny bed.
The sun gets pale,
The sea gets red,
And off they sail
On the first high tide,
The boat and the bed and the
Boy and the bride!

It's a pretty little picture,
Oh my! Pretty little picture,
How true! Pretty little picture
Which I, Pseudolittlelus, give
To you!

Feel the roll of the playful waves,
See the sails as they swell.
Hear the whips on the galley slaves...
Pretty little picture?
Well...
Let it carry your cares away,
Out of sight, out of mind.
Past the buoy and through the bay...
Soon there's nothing but sea and spray.
Night descends and the moon's aglow,
Your arms entwined,
You steal below,
And far behind
At the edge of day,
The bong of the bell of the buoy in
The bay,
And the boat and the boy and the
Bride are away!

It's a pretty little picture to share,
As your little boat sails to sea.
Take a little trip free as air;
Have a little freedom on me!


----------



## annabelle

this is a beautiful song, and the video is badass.
Only You-Portishead



We suffer everyday,
What is it for,
These crimes of illusion
Are fooling us all,
And now I am weary,
And I feel like I do.

It's only you,
Who can tell me apart,
And it's only you,
Who can turn my wooden heart.

The size of our fight,
It's just a dream,
We've crushed everything,
I can see, in this morning selfishly,
How we've failed,
And I feel like I do.

It's only you,
Who can tell me apart,
And it's only you,
Who can turn my wooden heart.

Now that we've chosen to take all we can,
This shade of autumn, a stale better end,
Years of frustration lay down side by side.

And It's only you,
Who can tell me apart,
And it's only you,
Who can turn my wooden heart.

It's only you,
Who can tell me apart,
And it's only you,
Who can turn my wooden heart


----------



## Negative

*Dido--Honestly OK*

I just want to feel
Safe in my own skin
I just want to be
Happy again
I just want to feel
Deep in my own world
But im so lonely i dont even want to be with myself any more.

On a different day
If i was safe in my own skin
Then i would feel
Lost and so frightened
But this is today
And i'm lost in my own skin
And i'm so lonely i dont even want to be with myself any more

By myself
ohhhh
i feel
ohhhh

And i'm so lonely i dont even want to be with myself any more

By myself
ohhhh
(i feel) And i'm so lonely i dont even want to be with myself any more
ohhhh

I just want to feel
Safe in my own skin
I just want to be
Happy again


----------



## harraser

annabelle: only you is one of my favorite songs, and clips, ever!!

*All We Have Is Now - The Flaming Lips*

As logic stands you couldn't meet a man
Who's from the future
But logic broke as he appeared he spoke
About the Future

"We're not gonna make it" 
He explained how the end will come 
you and me were never meant to be 
part of the future -
All we have is now -
All we've ever had was now
All we have is now
All we'll ever have is now

I noticed that he had a watch and hat
That looked familiar
He was me - from a dimension torn free
Of the future

"We're not gonna make it" 
He explained how the end will come 
You and me were never meant to be 
part of the future -
All we have is now -
All we've ever had was now
All we have is now
All we'll ever have is now -

All we have is now -


----------



## neverwas

...just because i felt through this song today...

*powderfinger - the metre song*

Blow the candles out raise a glass to the night
Let all the tension out you've been wound up so tight
It's a tender trap to plan ahead all the time
If you measure the world by what you leave behind

Welcome to the saving grace
Welcome to the saving grace
There's a sunset on the road
Reappearing as we go

Keep the glass topped up it's not over just yet
Pull off the social bluff celebrate your success
Turn the sunlight out find a place in the shade
If you measure the world by the mark that you make

Welcome to the saving grace
Welcome to the saving grace
There's a sunset on the road
Reappearing as we go


*portishead - elysium*

No one has said what the truth should be
And no one decided that I'd feel this way
If you felt as I
Would you betray yourself

But, you can't deny how I feel
And you can't decide for me

No one should fear what they cannot see
And no ones to blame it's just hypocrisy
It's written in your eyes
And how I despise myself

But, you can't deny how I feel
And you can't decide for me

And it's your heart
That's so wrong
Mistaken
You'll never know
Your feathered sacred self

But, you can't deny how I feel
And you can't decide for me

And you can't deny how I feel
And why should you decide for me


----------



## DemonsFall

Strung Out - Solitaire

i hurt myself again today
im feelin a little numb
i could use the pain
i always find myself in this little bind
it's been a few weeks
since you been around
so here i sit with my hands strapped down
patiently awaiting those secret
games i used to play alone
so here i sit all tied up
all alone with all my thoughts
i do not mind if this goes on
i think about what i'll say to you
when you finally decide to go my way
sitting around all painted like a fool
and i don't know how i got this way
and i don't know how much more i wanna take
i know you'll shoot me down and bury me before i get to high
so here i sit all tied up
all alone with all my thoughts
when will i learn to walk away
from those things i do
to make me feel the way i feel
when i'm with you
tonight it's me, myself and I
yeah
solitaire
all this pain i seem
to put myself through
all the ways i find to submit to you
cat'o'nine tails is getting old
and i don't know how i got this way
and i don't know how much more i wanna take
a million ways to change myself and
a million nights to try
so here i sit all tied up
all alone with all my thoughts
when will i learn to walk away
from those things i do
to make me feel
the way i feel
when i'm with you
but tonight it's me, myself, and I
when you come around
do those things you do to me
i hate this game of solitaire
solitaire (solitaire)
solitaire


----------



## mariacallas

I SAW RED - Warrant

Ooh, it must be magic
How inside your eyes, I see my destiny
And every time we kiss, I feel you
Breathe your love so deep inside of me
If the moon and stars should fall
They'd be easy to replace
I would lift you up to heaven
And you would take their place

And I saw red when I opened up the door
I saw red, my heart just spilled onto the floor
And I didn't need to see his face...
Cause I saw yours
I saw red and then I closed the door
And I don't think I'm gonna love you anymore

And every day I wake up
I thank God that you are still a part of me
We've opened up the door to it
So many people never find the key
And if the sun should ever fail to send its light
We would burn a thousand candles
And make everything alright


I've been hurt, I've been blind
I'm not sure that I'll be fine
I never thought it would end this way

Cause I saw red when I opened up the door
I saw red, my heart just spilled onto the floor
And I didn't need to see his face
Oh, I saw yours
I saw red and then I closed the door
And I don't think I'm gonna love you anymore...

Yeah... ooh, it must be magic...


----------



## PunkGrizz2005

Change

Now in these cynical times are sterotypical minds 
Got me falling from my pinnacle the minute i climb 
Now these subliminal thoughts got individuals blind
I'm trying to look beyond the lies just to see what i'll find 
I'm like a flower in a cave another hour in the maze
I'll cower to the power of my criminal ways 
The sun is shining but i'm catching minimal rays 
It's time for me to bloom out of this childish phase 
My life is like a battle that i'll probably never win 
Cause i keep thinking big and risking everything
Life's a challenge and i wonder if i'll ever find the balance 
Mixed emotions and confusion topped off with many talents 

Sometimes i wonder if i'll ever change
Can i change, Would i change or am i always gonna be the same?
I blame the world for making me such a freak
But the world wants to blame it on me
(My life is twisted)

Sometimes i wonder if i'll ever change 
Can i change, Would i change or am i always gonna be the same?
I blame the world for making me such a freak 
But the world wants to blame it on me 
(My life is twisted )

My fingers pointing in the mirror i'm the one now (one now)
I see my shadow in the sun dial (sun dial)
Am i really out of change put my freedom in a cage 
Slow down, Man i got a son now 
It's nothing new they all said it, and i knew it
But i had to go through it myself, i'm hard headed
But that's the only way that i learn
Get caught in the fire there's no escaping the burn, and it burns 
Change this change that, change is full of lies 
I remain the same cat, wear a good disguise
Living life looking through my third blind crooked eye
So if i change i'd be changing for the worst wouldn't I?

Sometimes i wonder if i'll ever change
Can i change, would i change or am i always gonna be the same?
I blame the world for making me such a freak
But the world wants to blame it on me
(My life is twisted)

I wanna run but if i run i'm only running from myself 
Would it be easier if i was someone else? (Changes)
I'm like a child playing with matches that's never been burned 
Relearning all the lessons that i've already learned 
On a highway To a destination i've earned 
So many exits but i never bothered to turn I'm like a piece of shard glass
Laying on the frame of a window that was broken by the bricks of pain
Sometimes i feel just like the devil's guinea pig 
He's watching me just to see how deep i can dig
I admit i'm fucked up and got a lot to learn 
So i'm dancing in the ashes of the bridges i burn

Sometimes i wonder if i'll ever change
Can i change, would i change or am i always gonna be the same?
I blame the world for making me such a freak
But the world wants to blame it on me
(My life is twisted)

Sometimes i wonder if i'll ever change (Will I) 
Will i ever change (Can I)
Can I ever change (Will I)
Sometimes i wonder if i'll ever change
But the world wants to blame it on me 
My life is twisted Sometimes i wonder if i'll ever change (Will I) 
Will i ever change (Can I) 
Can I ever change (Will I)
Sometimes i wonder if i'll ever change 
But the world wants to blame it on me
(My life is twisted)

- Crazy Town


----------



## Furnace

*Matthew Good - It's Been A While Since I Was Your Man*

Way up in that sky
I look up and I wonder
If that’s you passing by
It’s been a while since I was your man

Used to shout up from outside
Wake you when you were sleeping
Now I walk the streets, I don’t recognize nobody
It’s been a while since I was your man

As time passed us by
We never felt like we should
We never did what we ought to
And folks they used to smile
And now they just think that they should
They just think that they should

We used to roll around on the floor
Get some Chinese delivered
Listen to Led Zeppelin IV
It’s been a while since I was your man


----------



## mariacallas

The Flame - Cheap Trick

Another night slowly closes in and I feel so lonely
Touching heat freezing on my skin I pretend you still hold me
I'm going crazy, I'm losing sleep
I'm in too far, I'm in way too deep over you
I can't believe you're gone
You were the first, you'll be the last


Wherever you go I'll be with you  
Whatever you want I'll give it to you
Whenever you need someone to lay your heart and head upon
Remember after the fire after all the rain
I will be the flame
I will be the flame

Watching shadows move across the wall feels so fright'ning
I wanna run to you, I wanna call, but I've been hit by lightning
Just can't stand up for falling apart
Can't see through this veil across my heart over you
You'll always be the one
You were the first, you'll be the last


I'm going crazy, I'm losing sleep
I'm in way too deep over you
You'll always be the one
You were the first, you'll be the last


----------



## mariacallas

*memories*

END OF THE INNOCENCE    don henley

Remember when the days were long
And rolled beneath a deep blue sky
Didn’t have a care in the world
With mommy and daddy standing by
When happily ever after fails
And we’ve been poisoned by these fairy tales
The lawyers dwell on small details
Since daddy had to fly
But I know a place where we can go
That’s still untouched by man
We’ll sit and watch the clouds roll by
And the tall grass wave in the wind
You can lay your head back on the ground
And let your hair fall all around me
Offer up your best defense
But this is the end
This is the end of the innocence
O’ beautiful, for spacious skies
But now those skies are threatening
They’re beating plowshares into swords
For this tired old man that we elected king
Armchair warriors often fail
And we’ve been poisoned by these fairy tales
The lawyers clean up all details
Since daddy had to lie
But I know a place where we can go
And was away this sin
We’ll sit and watch the clouds roll by
And the tall grass wave in the wind
Just lay your head back on the ground
And let your hair spill all around me
Offer up your best defense
But this is the end
This is the end of the innocence
Who knows how long this will last
Now we’ve come so far, so fast
But, somewhere back there in the dust
That same small town in each of us
I need to remember this
So baby give me just one kiss
And let me take a long last look
Before we say good bye
Just lay your head back on the ground
And let your hair fall all around me
Offer up your best defense
But this is the end
This is the end of the innocence


----------



## DemonsFall

Less Than Jake - The Science Of Selling Yourself Short

I've come to my senses that I've become senseless
I could give you lessons how to ruin your friendships
Every last conviction I've smoked them all away
I've drank my frustrations, down the drain, out of the way

So I sit and wait and wonder, does anyone else feel like me
Someone so tired of their routines and disappearing self esteem

I'll sing along with every emergency
Just sing along "I'm the king of catastrophes"
I'm so far gone that deep down inside I think
It's fine by me, I'm my own worst enemy

I could be an expert on codependency
I could write the best book on underage tragedy
I've been spending my time at the local liquor store
I've been sleeping nightly on my best friend's kitchen floor

So I sit and wait and wonder does anyone else feel like me
I'm so overdoesed on apathy and burnt out on sympathy

I'll sing along with every emergency
Just sing along "I'm the king of catastrophes"
I'm so far gone that deep down inside I think
It's fine by me, I'm my own worst enemy

Let the meanings slip away
Lost my faith in another day
Self-deprecation seems okay
I never thought I'd make it anyway


----------



## mariacallas

Turn Back The Clock - Johnny Hates Jazz

Another day is ended
And I still can't sleep
Remembering my yesterdays
I begin to weep
If I could have it over
Live my life again
I wouldn't change a single day

I wish that I could turn back the clock
Bring the wheels of time to a stop
Back to the days when life was so much better

Lying here in silence
Picture in my hand
Of a boy I still resemble
But I no longer understand
And as the tears run freely
How I realise they were the best years of my life

You might say it's just
A case of giving up
No
But without these memories where is the love
Where is the love

If I could have it over
Live my life again
I wouldn't change a single day


Why can't I turn back the clock
Bring the wheels of time to a stop
Back to the days
Oh no no
I remember when
Life was so good
I'd go back if I could
Oh oh I wouldn't change a single day
Don't let the memories slip away
I wouldn't change a single day
Don't let the memories slip away


----------



## cherub

Artist: martina mcbride  

Title: how far 


There's a boat, I could sail away
There's the sky, I could catch a plane
There's a train, there's the tracks
I could leave and I could choose to not come back
Oh never come back

There you are, giving up the fight
Here I am begging you to try
Talk to me, let me in
But you just put your wall back up again
Oh when's it gonna end

[Chorus:]

*How far do I have to go to make you understand
I wanna make this work so much it hurts, but I just can't
Keep on giving, go on living with the way things are
So I'm gonna walk away*
And it's up to you to say how far

There's a chance I could change my mind
But I won't, not till you decide
What you want, what you need
Do you even care if I stay or leave
Oh, what's it gonna be

[Chorus]

Out of this chair, or just across the room
Halfway down the block or halfway to the moon

How far do I have to go to make you understand
I wanna make this work so much it hurts, but I just can't
Keep on giving, go on living with the way things are
So I'm gonna walk away
And it's up to you to say
YeahI'm gonna walk away
And it's up to you to say how far


----------



## up all night

*Evanescence - Hello*

playground school bell rings again
rain clouds come to play again
*has no one told you she's not breathing?
hello i'm your mind giving you someone to talk to*
hello

if i smile and don't believe
soon i know i'll wake from this dream
*don't try to fix me i'm not broken*
hello i'm the lie living for you so you can hide
don't cry

*suddenly i know i'm not sleeping*
hello i'm still here 
all that's left of yesterday


----------



## Furnace

*The Walkmen - 138th Street*

I hear that you got yourself a house.
And all your friends, you'd finally figured out.
But you go out in the night, 'til you got no place to go.
I see you on the corner where you're trying to use the phone.
Everyone will see you've missed your chance.
Everyone will say you've lost your edge.
It's just something that you've heard about a thousand times before.
And every time you'll fall and then you'll see me on the floor.
Someday when you turn around, you'll take a wife,
And start a life.
It won't be long.
Won't be long.

I hear that you got yourself a job.
And all your friends, you'd finally nailed down.
You go out in the night, 'till you got no place to go.
Something you ain't doing right is haunting you at home.
And we've been hanging around for quite a while,
So let's go out of here and take a drive
On the parkway tonight. You can hear the engines roar.
The flashing lights, they'll nab you when you're driving your way home.
And someday when you turn around you'll see the doorways closing.


----------



## neverwas

*christina aguilera - im ok*

*Once upon a time there was a girl 
In her early years she had to learn 
How to grow up living in a war that she called home 
Never know just where to turn for shelter from the storm* 
Hurt me to see the pain across my mother's face 
Everytime my father's fist would put her in her place 
Hearing all the yelling I would cry up in my room 
Hoping it would be over soon 

Bruises fade father, but the pain remains the same 
And I still remember how you kept me so afraid 
Strength is my mother for all the love she gave 
*Every morning that I wake I look back to yesterday 
And I'm OK* 

*I often wonder why I carry all this guilt 
When it's you that helped me put up all these walls I've built* 
Shadows stir at night through a crack in the door 
The echo of a broken child screaming "please no more" 
Daddy, don't you understand the damage you have done 
To you it's just a memory, but for me it still lives on 

Bruises fade father, but the pain remains the same 
And I still remember how you kept me so, so afraid 
Strength is my mother for all the love she gave 
Every morning that I wake I look back to yesterday 

It's not so easy to forget 
All the lines you left along her neck 
When I was thrown against cold stairs 
And every day I'm afraid to come home 
In fear of what I might see there 

Bruises fade father but the pain remains the same 
And I still remember how you kept me so afraid 
Strength is my mother for all the love she gave 
Every morning that I wake I look back to yesterday 
And I'm OK 
I'm OK 

*nine inch nails - the perfect drug*

I got my head, but my head is unraveling
Can't keep control, can't keep track of where it's travelling
I got my heart, but my heart's no good
And you're the only one that's understood

I come along, but I don't know where you're taking me
I shouldn't go, but you're wrenching, dragging, shaking me
Turn off the sun, pull the stars from the sky
The more I give to you the more I die

And I want you

*ou are the perfect drug
the perfect drug
the perfect drug*

You make me hard when I'm all soft inside
I'll see the truth when I'm all stupid-eyed
The arrow goes straight through my heart
Without you everything just falls apart

My blood wants to say hello to you
My feelings want the deadly side of you
My soul is so afraid to realize
How very little good is left of me

And I want you

You are the perfect drug
the perfect drug
the perfect drug

*Without you, without you everything falls apart
Without you, it's not as much fun to pick up the pieces*


----------



## Negative

Ghostface Killah--All That I Got Is You

[Intro One: (some movie)]

What dey gives you blood?
Three months man
Whatchu doin in here anyway?  You oughta be home with your momma
How old are you boy?
Thirteen
Thirteen?  Damn, the bastards must be runnin outta niggaz to arrest

[Intro: Ghostface]

Yeah, ohh yeah, this goes out
to all the families that went through the struggle
Yeah, from the heart
It was from the heart, everything was real

[Mary J.]
All that I got is you
And I'm so thankful I made it through

[Verse One:]

Yo, dwellin in the past, flashbacks when I was young
Whoever thought that I'd have a baby girl and three sons
I'm goin through this difficult stage I find it hard to believe
Why my old Earth had so many seeds
But she's an old woman, and due to me I respect that
I saw life for what it's really worth and took a step back
Family ain't family no more, we used to play ball
Eggs after school, eat grits cause we was poor
Grab the pliers for the channel, fix the hanger on the TV
Rockin each others pants to school wasn't easy
We survived winters, snotty nosed with no coats
We kept it real, but the older brother still had jokes
Sadly, daddy left me at the age of six
I didn't know nuttin but mommy neatly packed his shit
She cried, and grandma held the family down
I guess mommy wasn't strong enough, she just went down
Check it, fifteen of us in a three bedroom apartment
Roaches everywhere, cousins and aunts was there
Four in the bed, two at the foot, two at the head
I didn't like to sleep with Jon-Jon he peed the bed
Seven o'clock, pluckin roaches out the cereal box 
Some shared the same spoon, watchin saturday cartoons
Sugar water was our thing, every meal was no thrill
In the summer, free lunch held us down like steel
And there was days I had to go to Tex house with a note
Stating "Gloria can I borrow some food I'm dead broke"
So embarrasin I couldn't stand to knock on they door
My friends might be laughin, I spent stamps in stores
Mommy where's the toilet paper, use the newspaper
Look Ms. Rose gave us a couch, she's the neighbor
Things was deep, my whole youth was sharper than cleats
Two brothers with muscular dystrophy, it killed me
But I remember this, mom's would lick her finger tips
To wipe the cold out my eye before school wit her spit
Case worker had her runnin back to face to face
I caught a case, housin tried to throw us out of our place
Sometimes I look up at the stars and analyze the sky
And ask myself was I meant to be here... why?
Yeah, yo

[Chorus: Mary J. Blige]

All that I got is you
And I'm so thankful I made it through
[repeat 4X]

Word up mommy, I love you
Word up
It was all you, word, you brought me in like this

[Verse Two: Mary J. Blige, Poppa Wu]

I sit and think about
All the times we did without, yeah
I always said I woudn't cry
When I saw tears in your eyes
I understand that daddy's not here now
But some way or somehow, I will always be around, yeah
All things that I did from this to them
Oh from drugs to being there
Being down and out and I love you always

Yeah, you say
You see the universe, which consists of the sun moon and star
And them planets, that exist in my space
Like man woman and child
You understand?
We got to keep it real, and what reality and reality will keep it real with us
I remember them good ol days
Because see, that's the child I was
What made me the man I am today
See cause if you forget where you come from, heheh
You're never gonna make it where you're goin, aheh
Because you lost the reality of yourself
So take one stroll through your mind
And see what you will find
And you'll see a whole universe all over again
and again and again and again and again
Heheheh, yeah heheheheh ahaheheheh


----------



## PunkGrizz2005

Vermilion Pt. 2

She seemed dressed in all of me
Stretched across my shame
All the torment and the pain
Leaked through and covered me
I'd do anything to have her to myself
Just to have her for myself

Now I don't know what to do
I don't know what to do
When she makes me sad

She is everything to me
The unrequited dream
A song that no one sings
The unattainable
She's a myth that I have to believe in
All I need to make it real is one more reason

I don't know what to do
I don't know what to do
When she makes me sad

But I won't let this build up inside of me
I won't let this build up inside of me
I won't let this build up inside of me
I won't let this build up inside of me

I catch in my throat
Choke
Torn into pieces
I won't - No
I don't want to be this

But I won't let this build up inside of me
(I won't let this build up inside of me)
I won't let this build up inside of me
(I won't let this build up inside of me)
I won't let this build up inside of me
(I won't let this build up inside of me)
I won't let this build up inside of me
(I won't let this build up inside of me)

Won't let this build up (Build up) inside of me (Inside of me)
Won't let this build up (Build up) inside of me (Inside of me)

She isn't real (I won't let this build up inside of me)
I can't make her real (I won't let this build up inside of me)

She isn't real (I won't let this build up inside of me)
I can't make her real (I won't let this build up inside of me)

-Slipknot (Subliminal Verses vol.3)

this song sounds like its saying that to me


----------



## DemonsFall

A Perfect Circle - The Outsider

Help me if you can
it's just that this, is not the way i'm wired
so could you please help me understand why
you've given in to all these reckless
dark desires 

you're lying to yourself again
suicidal imbecile
think about it, put it on the faultline
what'll it take to get it through to you precious
i'm over this, why would you wanna throw it away like this
such a mess, why would i wanna watch you

disconnect and self destruct one bullet  at a time
what's your rush now, everyone will have his day to die

medicated, drama queen, picture perfect, numb belligerance 
narcisistic, drama queen, craving fame and all this decadance

lying through your teeth again
suicidal imbecile
think about it, put it on the fautline
what'll it take to get it through to you precious
i'm over this, why would you wanna throw it away like this
such a mess, why would i wanna watch you

disconnect and self destruct one bullet at a time
what's your rush now, everyone will have his day to die

they were right about you
they were right about you

lying to my face again
suicidal imbecile
think about it put it on the fautline
what'll it take to get it through to you precious
i'm over this, why would you wanna throw it away like this
such a mess, over this, over this

disconnect and self destruct, one bullet at a time
what's your hurry, everyone will have his day to die
if you choose to pull the trigger, should your drama prove sincere,
do it somewhere far away from here


----------



## MoeBro

*Muse - Cave*

Leave me alone it's nothing serious
I’ll do it myself
It's got nothing to do with you
And there's nothing that you could do

You can see it and you can almost hear it too
You can almost taste it
It's nothing to do with you
And it's still nothing that you can do

So come in my cave
And I’ll burn your heart away
Come in my cave
I’ll burn your heart away

Please close your ears
And try to look away
So you never hear a single word I say
And don’t ever come my way

Leave me alone
It's nothing serious
I’ll do it myself
It's got nothing to do with you
And there's still nothing that you could do

So come in my cave
And I’ll burn your heart away
Come in my cave
And arrest me for my mistakes


----------



## neverwas

*portishead - numb*

Unable so lost
I can't find my way
Been searching, but I have never seen
A turning, a turning from deceit

Cos the child roses like
Try to reveal what I could feel

I can't understand myself anymore
But I m still feeling lonely
Feeling so unholy

Cos the child roses like
Try to reveal what I could feel
But this loneliness
It just won't leave me alone

I'm fooling somebody
A faithless path to roam
Deceiving to breath this secretly
This silence, a silence I can't bear

Cos the child roses like
Try to reveal what I could feel
And this loneliness
It just won't leave me alone
And this loneliness,
It just won't leave me alone, ohh no

A lady of war

A lady of war

*the Mountain Goats - Linda Blair Was Born Innocent*

Gentle hum of the old machines
Here we come scrubbed and scoured
Patches on our jeans
When the drone sounds
In the cool night wind
We pick up the call
Kick all the traces in
Hungry for love
Ready to drown
So tie down the sails
We're going downtown

Great big drain on the power grid
You may not like Tate's methods
But you've got to admit
She's a real nice kid
We walk light
Down the wires
Higher than weather baloons
Empty hearts on fire
Hungry for love
Ready to drown
So tie down the sails tonight
We're going downtown


----------



## KaNdii kiSses

*BliNk 182 * 

*I'm loSt wiThoUt yOu* 



I swear that I can go on forever again
Please let me know that my one bad day will end
I will go down as your lover, your friend
Give me your lips and with one kiss we begin 
Are you afraid of being alone
Cause I am, I'm lost without you
Are you afraid of leaving tonight
Cause I am, I'm lost without you

I'll leave my room open till sunrise for you
I'll keep my eyes patiently focused on you
Where are you now I can hear footsteps I'm dreaming
And if you will, keep me from waking to believe this

Are you afraid of being alone
Cause I am, I'm lost without you
Are you afraid of leaving tonight
Cause I am, I'm lost without you

Are you afraid of being alone
Cause I am, I'm lost without you
Are you afraid of leaving tonight
Cause I am, I'm lost without you
Are you afraid of being alone
Cause I am, I'm lost without you
Are you afraid of leaving tonight
Cause I am, I'm lost without you

I'm lost without you
I'm lost without you


----------



## DemonsFall

Fear Factory - Replica

There is no love
No Love

I am a duplication
Innocently
I was conceived
So violently

There was no love
There was no love for me
There was only hatred

I am rape
I am hate
I am rape
I am hate

Every day I feel anonymous hate
Forever in the shadow of disgrace

I am rape
I am hate
I am rape
I am hate

Filled with pain
A bruised and darkened soul
Spare me from the

Life that's full of misery
I don't want to live that way
I don't want to live that way

There is no love

Every day I feel anonymous hate
Forever in the shadow of disgrace

I am rape
I am hate
I am rape
I am hate

Filled with pain
A bruised and darkened soul
Spare me from the
Life that's full of misery

I am so
Filled with pain
A bruised and darkened soul
Spare me from the
Life that's full of misery

I don't want to live that way
I don't want to live that way
I don't want to live that way
I don't want to live that way

I am so
Filled with pain
A bruised and darkened soul
Spare me from the
Life that's full of misery

Spare me from the
Life that's full of pain
Spare me from the
Life that's full of pain
I don't want to live that way
I don't want to live that way
I don't want to live that way
I don't want to live that way
I don't want to live that way
I don't want to live that way


----------



## neverwas

_for someone._

*maroon5 - harder to breathe*

How dare you say that my behavior is unacceptable
So condescending unnecessarily critical
I have the tendency of getting very physical
So watch your step cause if I do you'll need a miracle

You drain me dry and make me wonder why I'm even here
This Double Vision I was seeing is finally clear
You want to stay but you know very well I want you gone
Not fit to funkin' tread the ground I'm walking on

*When it gets cold outside and you got nobody to love
You'll understand what I mean when I say
There's no way we're gonna give up
And like a little girl cries in the face of a monster that lives in her dreams
Is there anyone out there cause it's getting harder and harder to breathe
Is there anyone out there cause it's getting harder and harder to breathe*

What you are doing is screwing things up inside my head
You should know better you never listened to a word I said
Clutching your pillow and writhing in a naked sweat
Hoping somebody someday will do you like I did

When it gets cold outside and you got nobody to love
You'll understand what I mean when I say
There's no way we're gonna give up
And like a little girl cries in the face of a monster that lives in her dreams
Is there anyone out there cause it's getting harder and harder to breathe
Is there anyone out there cause it's getting harder and harder to breathe

Does it kill
Does it burn
Is it painful to learn
That it's me that has all the control

Does it thrill
Does it sting
When you feel what I bring
And you wish that you had me to hold

*maroon5 - this love*

I was so high I did not recognize
The fire burning in her eyes
The chaos that controlled my mind
Whispered goodbye and she got on a plane
Never to return again
But always in my heart

This love has taken its toll on me
She said Goodbye too many times before
And her heart is breaking in front of me
I have no choice cause I won't say goodbye anymore

I tried my best to feed her appetite
Keep her coming every night
So hard to keep her satisfied
Kept playing love like it was just a game
Pretending to feel the same
Then turn around and leave again

This love has taken its toll on me
She said Goodbye too many times before
And her heart is breaking in front of me
I have no choice cause I won't say goodbye anymore

*I'll fix these broken things
Repair your broken wings
And make sure everything's alright
My pressure on her hips
Sinking my fingertips
Into every inch of you
Cause I know that's what you want me to do
*


----------



## neverwas

*maroon5 - she will be loved*

Beauty queen of only eighteen
She had some trouble with herself
He was always there to help her
She always belonged to someone else

I drove for miles and miles
And wound up at your door
I've had you so many times but somehow
I want more

I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
She will be loved

Tap on my window knock on my door
I want to make you feel beautiful
I know I tend to get insecure
It doesn't matter anymore

It's not always rainbows and butterflies
It's compromise that moves us along
My heart is full and my door's always open
You can come anytime you want

I don't mind spending everyday
Out on your corner in the pouring rain
Look for the girl with the broken smile
Ask her if she wants to stay awhile
And she will be loved
She will be loved

I know where you hide
Alone in your car
Know all of the things that make you who you are
I know that goodbye means nothing at all
Comes back and begs me to catch her every time she falls


----------



## MoeBro

Need to cheer myself up 

*Muse - Feeling Good*

Birds flying high
You know how I feel
Sun in the sky
You know how I feel
Reeds drifting on by
You know how I feel
It's a new dawn
It's a new day
It's a new life
For me..
And I'm feeling good

Fish in the sea
You know how I feel
River running free
You know how I feel
Blossom in the trees
You know how I feel
It's a new dawn
It's a new day
It's a new life
For me...
And I'm feeling good

Dragonflies out in the sun
You know what I mean, don't you know
Butterflies all out having fun
You know what I mean
Sleep in peace
When the day is done
And this old world
Is a new world
And a bold world
For me...

Stars when you shine
You know how I feel
Scent of the pine
You know how I feel
Yeah, freedom is mine
And you know how I feel
It's a new dawn
It's a new day
It's a new life
For me...

Butterflies, ooh
Oh, ooh...

Oooh, ooh.. Free loving you... 
Oooh, oooh
Feeling good


----------



## mariacallas

APPETITE
prefabsprout

Please be careful is never careful
Till it hears the gun
She will always pay the bills
For the having big fun
He talks so well, what can you do,
It’s pretty plain he means it too
I don’t want to sell you lines,
I only mean to do you right
But I’m a simple slave of appetite,
I’m a poor slave of appetite

Hunger howls, hungers red,
Hungers stays till it’s fed
Then it some h-h-how fades,
Then it somehow leaves your sight
Depending on it’s appetite,
Depending on your appetite

So if you take - then put back good
If you steal - be robin hood
If your eyes are wanting all you see
Then I think I’ll name you after me
I think I’ll call you appetite

Here she is with two small problems
And the best part of the blame
Wishes she could call him heartache
But it’s not a boy’s name

If you grow up to be, just like him, just like me
You’re fighting for exclusive rights,
For honeymoons each sleepless night
In which case I’ll call you appetite
Yes I think I’ll call you appetite


WHEN LOVE BREAKS DOWN
Prefab Sprout

My love and i, we work well together
But often we’re apart
Absence makes the heart lose weight, yeah,
Till love breaks down, love breaks down

Oh my, oh my, have you seen the weather
The sweet september rain
Rain on me like no other
Until I drown, until I drown

When love breaks down
The things you do
To stop the truth from hurting you

When love breaks down
The lies we tell,
They only serve to fool ourselves,
When love breaks down
The things you do
To stop the truth from hurting you

When love breaks down
The things you do
To stop the truth from hurting you
When love breaks down,
Love breaks down

My love and i, we are boxing clever
She’ll never crowd me out
Fall be free as old confetti
And paint the town, paint the town

When love breaks down
The things you do
To stop the truth from hurting you
When love breaks down

The lies we tell,
They only serve to fool ourselves,
When love breaks down
The things you do
To stop the truth from hurting you
When love breaks down
You join the wrecks
Who leave their hearts for easy sex

When love breaks down
When love breaks down


----------



## pete_gasparino

Don't even need to mention the name...but I will


The Clash - Rock the Casbah

Now the king told the boogie men
You have to let that raga drop
The oil down the desert way
Has been shakin' to the top
The shiek he drove his Cadillac
He went a' cruisnin' down the ville
The muezzin was a' standing
On the radiator grille


The shareef don't like it
Rockin' the Casbah
Rock the Casbah
The shareef don't like it
Rockin' the Casbah
Rock the Casbah

By order of the prophet
We ban that boogie sound
Degenerate the faithful
With that craazy Casbah sound
But the Bedouin they brought out
The electric camel drum
The local guitar picker
Got his guitar picking thumb
As soon as the shareef
Had cleared the square
They began to wail


Now over at the temple
Oh! They really pack 'em in
The in crowd say it's cool
To dig this chanting thing
But as the wind changed direction
The temple band took five
The crowd caught a wiff
Of that crazy Casbah jive


The king called up his jet fighters
He said you better eaarn your pay
Drop your bombs between the minarets
Down the Casbah way

As soon as the shareef was
Chauffeured outta there
The jet pilots tuned to
The cockpit radio blare

As soon as the shareef was
Outta their hair
The jet pilots wailed


He thinks it's not kosher
Fundamentally he can't take it.
You know he really hates it.


It's because of the HIDDEN MESSAGE!


----------



## MoeBro

Theres a chance I've posted this before. No matter. Its a great song. Listening to them play it live in Milan

*Audioslave
Like A Stone*

On a cold wet 
afternoon 
no room for love and emptiness 
by a freeway 
i confess i was lost in the pages 
of a book 
full of death 
reading how we'll die alone 
and if a god will lay to rest 
anywhere we want to go 
in your house 
i long to be 
room by room 
patiently 
i'll wait for you there 
like a stone 
i'll wait for you there 
alone 

and on my death bed 
i will prey 
to the gods and the angels 
like a pagan 
to anyone who will take me to heaven 
to a place 
i would recall 
i was there so long ago 
the sky was bruised 
the world was black 
and there you led me on 

in your house 
i long to be 
room by room 
patiently 
i'll wait for you there 
liek a stone 
i'll wait for you there 
alone 

in all i read 
till the day was gone 
and i sat in regret 
in all the things i've done 
for all that i've blessed 
and all that i've wronged 
in dreams till my death 
i will wonder on 

in your house 
i long to be 
room by room 
patiently 
i'll wait for you there 
like a stone 
i'll wait for you there 
alone 
alone


----------



## glowbug

*The Church-Under the Milky Way* 

Sometimes when this place gets kind of empty 
Sound of their breath fades with the light 
I think about the loveless fascination 
Under the Milky Way tonight 

Lower the curtain down on Memphis 
Lower the curtain down all right 
I got no time for private consultation 
Under the Milky Way tonight 

Wish I knew what you were looking for 
Might have known what you would find 

And it's something quite peculiar 
Something shimmering and white 
Leads you here despite your destination 
Under the Milky Way tonight 

Wish I knew what you were looking for 
Might have known what you would find 
Wish I knew what you were looking for 
Might have known what you would find 

Under the Milky way tonight.. 
Under the Milky Way tonight..


----------



## Average Whiteboy

Glenn Frey "You Belong To The City"

The sun goes down
The night rolls in
You can feel it starting all over again
The moon comes up
And the music calls
You're getting tired of staring at the same four walls
You're out of your room
And down on the street
You can feel the crowds through the midnight heat
The traffic roars
And the sirens scream
You look at the faces, its just like a dream

Nobody knows where you're going
Nobody cares where you've been

'Cause you belong to the city
You belong to the night
living in a river of darkness, beneath the neon light
You were born in the city
Concrete under your feet
Its in your moves, its in your blood
You're a man of the street

When you said goodbye
You were on the run
Tryin' to get away from the things you'd done
Now you're back again
And you're feeling strange
So much has happened, but nothing has changed

You still don't know where you're going
Your still just a face in the crowd

'Cause you belong to the city...

You can feel it
You can taste it
You can see it
You can face it
You can hear it
You're getting near it
You're gonna make it
'Cause you can take it

You belong to the city


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

*Luka - Suzanne Vega*

My name is Luka
I live on the second floor
I live upstairs from you
Yes I think you've seen me before
If you hear something late at night
Some kind of trouble, some kind of fight
Just don't ask me what it was
Just don't ask me what it was
Just don't ask me what it was

*I think it's because I'm clumsy
I try not to talk too loud
Maybe it's because I'm crazy
I try not to act too proud
They only hit until you cry
And after that you don't ask why
You just don't argue anymore*
You just don't argue anymore
You just don't argue anymore

*Yes I think I'm okay
I walked into the door again
Well, if you ask that's what I'll say
And it's not your business anyway
I guess I'd like to be alone
With nothing broken, nothing thrown
Just don't ask me how I am*
Just don't ask me how I am
Just don't ask me how I am

My name is Luka
I live on the second floor
I live upstairs from you
Yes I think you've seen me before
If you hear something late at night
Some kind of trouble, some kind of fight
Just don't ask me what it was
Just don't ask me what it was
Just don't ask me what it was

They only hit until you cry
And after that you don't ask why
You just don't argue anymore
You just don't argue anymore
You just don't argue anymore


----------



## Angelight

*Seether feat. Amy Lee* 
Broken

I wanted you to know I love the way you laugh
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain away
I keep your photograph; I know it serves me well
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

‘Cause I’m broken when I’m open
And I don’t feel like I am strong enough
‘Cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel light when you’re gone away

The worst is over now and we can breathe again
I wanna hold you high, you steal my pain away
There’s so much left to learn, and no one left to fight
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

‘Cause I’m broken when I’m open 
And I don’t feel like I am strong enough
‘Cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel right when you’re gone away

‘Cause I’m broken when I’m open
And I don’t feel like I am strong enough
‘Cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel light when you’re gone away


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

- Tool 
 - Hooker with a Penis

 I met a boy wearing Vans, 501s, and a dope beastie-tee, nipple rings, and new tattoos that claimed that he was OGT, from '92, the first EP. and in between sips of coke he told me that he thought we were sellin' out, layin' down, suckin' up to the man. Well now I've got some advice for you, little buddy. Before you point the finger you should know that I'm the man, and if I'm the man, then you're the man, and he's the man as well so you can point that fuckin' finger up your ass. All you know about me is what I've sold you, Dumb fuck. I sold out long before you ever heard my name. I sold my soul to make a record, Dip shit, and you bought one. So I've got some Advice for you, little buddy. Before you point your finger You should know that I'm the man. If I'm the fuckin' man then you're the fuckin' man as well, So you can Point that fuckin' finger up your ass. All you know about me is what I've sold you, Dumb fuck. I sold out long before you ever heard my name. I sold my soul to make a record, Dip shit, And you bought one. All you read and Wear or see and Hear on TV Is a product Begging for your Fatass dirty Dollar So ... Shut up and Buy my new record Send more money Fuck you, buddy.


----------



## Stasis

Crystalcallas, great choices.  I love Prefab Sprout.  

*Something To Say* - Toad the Wet Sprocket

He’s got a thing about losing control
Carries it a mile just to see how far he’ll go
And he brushes up his chops as he tries to fake a smile
A friend indeed but what I need’s someone who’ll stay a while
Someone to stay a while

You can bend my ear
We can talk all day
Just make sure that I’m near
When you’ve really got something to say

He drops hints but he won’t tell you what’s really on his mind
But I know if I look that it’s easy to find
And he’s got a way with his anger and the way he lets it show
Like the smoldering smoke when the fire’s left the coals
When the fire has left the coals

You can take me down
To show me your home
Not the place where you live
But the place where you belong
You can bend my ear
We can talk all day
Just make sure I’m around
When you’ve finally got something to say
And what are you meaning by
I don’t deserve this life? 

His door is always open and he’s always got the time
To give a little something even though he gets behind
And your trips become his and your lives are intertwined
But like the horse with the junkie it’s all in your mind
It’s all in your mind

You can take me down
To show me your home
Not the place where you live
But the place where you belong
You can bend my ear
We can talk all day
Just make sure you’re around
When I’ve finally got something to say


----------



## MoeBro

Two from me

*28 Days
I Remember*

One time i remember
i remember when you used to think
that you were much better
now you smoke and now you drink

You lost it your legal
taking pills and you contrdict
those sweeping comments you
comments you made before you backflipped

I hope you feel like you belong
yeah just like you did before
just another scenester fool
just another fashion whore

We sure saw who stuck around
morals walked on out the door
now we see you at the club
and you're grinding on your jaw

Was it worth it
feel like you belong
turn your back
feel like you belong
Was it worth it
feel like you belong
turn your back
feel like you belong
was it worth it, turn your back

One time i remember
i remember when you used to think
that you were much better
now you smoke and now you drink

I hope you feel like you belong
yeah just like you did before
just another scenester fool
just another fashion whore

We sure saw who stuck around
morals walked on out the door
now we see you at the club
and you're grinding on your jaw.


And one dedicated to mum 


*Type O Negative
Nettie*


Nettie, no need to cry
Let me wipe those tear drops from your eyes

In the dark bathed in Cathode ray blue
Miss Red Hook of 1922
Weeping silently for the pain of others
Every night a tearful rosary
A victim of the curse of empathy
Her reward for compassion is to suffer

Nettie, no need to cry
Let me wipe those tear drops from your eyes

My shortcomings I know caused her grief
Still she loves me. This I can't believe!
Responding not with anger but a prayer
Heaven's just Southwest of Cobble Hill
True, I am the son of an Angel
Maternally, not one woman compares

Nettie, no need to cry
Let me wipe those tear drops from your eyes

If you fall, I will catch you
When you're lost, I'll be there soon
Far away, but of course near
When you're sad, I'm always here

Thank you for saving me from myself
Your compassion became its own hell
Unequivocably beautiful inside and out
Without a doubt

Nettie, no need to cry
Let me wipe those tear drops from your eyes


----------



## cherub

Artist: Katy Rose 
Title: Lemon  


They've clipped my wings again
tore them apart and then
left me
No use to fly away to
my yesterday
of freedom
My eyes died back that day
seeing the hurt I may have done
Beat my instead of them
pain is my only zen
of fun

I'll go where secrets are sold
where roses unfold
I'll sleep as time goes by

So hurting here is where I belong singing a song
blood on my hands to stay strong
The flowers in the graveyard are all gone I don't belong
there is no right to heal the wrong
soup's on hot feelin' like a do or die
I can't throw up don't think i even want to try

You still can't make me cry
you've pinned this butterfly
down
My fire's burning out
kill my flame without
a frown
And starving hurts the soul
when you're hungry for
some love
So if I close my eyes
I can really fly
above

I'll go where secrets are sold
where roses unfold
I'll sleep as time goes by

So hurting here is where I belong dreaming a song
blood on my hands to stay strong
the flowers in the graveyard are all gone I don't belong
there is no right to heal the wrong
soup's on hot feelin' like a do or die
I can't throw up don't think I even want to
tryyy- tryyyy- tryyyyyy


----------



## neverwas

*the tenants - you shit me to tears*

There’s a little man and he sticks in my mind
He's a pain in the arse and he seems to find
Every bone in my body with an axe to grind, 
All I've got to say about it.

You shit me to tears, am I making this clear, 
Just give me a break,
For fuck's sake, for fuck's sake

He's got a big car he drives real fast
But you can’t see where your going with your head up your arse
His voice is kinda muffled cause it's full of shit,
All I've got to say about it.

You shit me to tears, am I making this clear,
Just give me a break, 
for fuck's sake, for fuck's sake.

My little Dougie, how you’ve grown so tall,
You've grown into a painful, know-it-all.
I'd like to shove your head into a barbwire fence,
But you'd probably tell me all about it.

You shit me to tears, am I making this clear,
Give me a break, For fuck's sake, 
For fuck's sake,
For fuck's sake, 
For fuck's sake, 
For fuck's sake,
For fuck's sake,
For fuck's sake………………


----------



## harraser

*Dr. Worm - They Might Be Giants*

My name is Dr. Worm.
Good morning. How are you? I'm Dr. Worm.
I'm interested in things.
I'm not a real doctor,
But I am a real worm;
I am an actual worm.
I live like a worm.
I like to play the drums.
I think I'm getting good,
But I can handle criticism.
I'll show you what I know,
And you can tell me if you think I'm getting better on the drums.
I'll leave the front un-locked 'cause I can't
Hear the doorbell
When I get into it I can't tell if you are
Watching me twirling the stick.
When I give the signal, my friend
Rabbi Vole will pay the solo
Some day somebody else besides me will
Call me by my stage name, they will
Call me Dr Worm.
Good Morning how are you, I'm Dr Worm
I'm interested in things.
I'm not a real doctor,
But I am a real worm;
I am an actual worm.
I live like a worm.
I like to play the drums.
I think I'm getting good,
But I can handle criticism.
I'll show you what I know,
And you can tell me if you think I'm getting better on the drums.
I'm not a real doctor,
But they call me Dr. Worm.


----------



## neverwas

_reasons why..._



*macy gray - i try*

Games, changes and fears 
When will they go from here 
When will they stop 
I believe that fate has brought us here 
And we should be together, babe 
But we're not 
I play it off, but I'm dreaming of you 
And I'll keep my cool, but I'm fiendin' 

I try to say goodbye and I choke 
Try to walk away and I stumble 
Though I try to hide it, it's clear 
My world crumbles when you are not near 
Goodbye and I choke 
I try to walk away and I stumble 
Though I try to hide it, it's clear 
My world crumbles when you are not near 

I may appear to be free 
But I'm just a prisoner of your love 
*And I may seem all right and smile when you leave 
But my smiles are just a front 
Just a front,* hey 
I play it off, but I'm dreaming of you 
And I'll keep my cool, but I'm fiendin' 

*I try to say goodbye and I choke 
Try to walk away and I stumble 
Though I try to hide it, it's clear 
My world crumbles when you are not near*
Goodbye and I choke 
I try to walk away and I stumble 
Though I try to hide it, it's clear 
My world crumbles when you are not near
Here is my confession 
May I be your possession 
Boy, I need your touch 
Your love, kisses and such 
With all my might I try 
But this I can't deny 
Deny 

I play it off, but I'm dreaming of you 
(but I'm dreaming of you babe) 
And I'll keep my cool, but I'm fiendin' 

I try to say goodbye and I choke (yeah) 
Try to walk away and I stumble 
Though I try to hide, it's clear 
My world crumbles when you are not there
(when you are not near aahh) 
Goodbye and I choke (yeah, yeah, yeah) 
I try to walk away and I stumble (hey, hey, hey) 
Though I try to hide it, it's clear (say it Lord) 
My world crumbles when you are not near

Goodbye and I choke (I'm choking) 
I try to walk away and I stumble 
Though I try to hide it, it's clear 
My world crumbles when you are not near
(when you are not there, yeah, yeah yeah) 
Yeah, yeah..


----------



## neverwas

*the cure - the promise*

How time will heal
Make me forget
You promised me
Time will heal
Make me forget
You promised me
Love will save us all
And time will heal
You promised me...
How love will save
Make me forget
You promised me
Love will save
Make me forget

You promised me
Time will heal us all
And love will save
You promised me...
I trusted you
I wanted your words
Believed in you
I needed your words
Time will heal
make me forget
And love will save us all

You promised me another wish
Another way
You promised me another dream
Another day
You promised me another time
You promised me another life
You promised me.. 

So I swallowed the shame and I waited
I buried the blame and I waited
Choked back years of memories...
I pushed down the pain and I waited
Trying to forget...
You promised me another wish
Another way
You promised me another dream
Another day

You promised me another time
You promised me...
Another lie
Oh you promised me... 
You promised me... You promised me...
And I waited... And I waited... And I waited...
And I'm still waiting...


----------



## cherub

Artist: Katy Rose 
Title: I Like  

*Wanna live before I die*
so don't say I have to cry on
one more freezing floor
I ask you to open the door
and see how things could have gone
The reason that it took so long
before you could figure out
that for so long I was about to break
and there were no arms to keep me
from harming me and now I'm searchin back to see
how I never tried to ask for some sympathy
'cause no- nobody wants to ride with me too far
'cause I might trip away
but in your arms I'd rather stay

You might just turn into something I like
You might just turn into something I like

li-li-li-li-li-li-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la
You might just turn into something I

Want to dream about
Something I can't live withouit
My foot is in your hand
I want you to understand
how I could be confused
right after being used
but still your here in spite
when I close my eyes to dream at night

I've gotta keep my pants on
I gotta check my pulse before I've gone too far away
to hurt so i think I'll stay around to hear ya breath
saying all those words to me
unraveling my fantasy while I drink
my oleander tea

You might just turn into something I like
You might just turn into something I like


You might just turn into something I liii.... Yea-yea-ea-ea-ea-aa
You might just tur into something I like
You might just turn into something I like
You might just turn into something I


----------



## neverwas

*modest mouse - medication*

this is the part of me that needs medication
this is the part of me that believes in heaven
....thinks outer space is all dead
....wishes it was with it
....'s trying to be funny
....loves my parents
...thinks that ants are cavemen
....thinks all humans are ants
....learns from sitcoms
.....means nothing
and I do-o-o-on't know
where I could go away and you could wish that I had stayed or just
stayed gone
and I don't know
and I don't know at all
so, out of the context and into what you meant
and you know your reasons
you don't know who you are but you know who you wanna be
I-I-I doooon't know
so you go to the library to get yourself a book and you look and you look
but you didn't find anything to read
and I do-on't know at all
left all my kinder parts rusting and peeling
that guy was complaining as he looked at the ceiling
my nose isn't that big it looks nothing like me
we're all doctors trading sadness for numbness
grass looks much greener but it's green-painted cement
the mayor's machines are there cleaning the pavement
you can't make dirt clean so we'll just lemon-scent it


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

**

.:*EVERYTHiNG*:. - - - Alanis Morissette

I can be an asshole of the grandest kind 
I can withhold like it’s going out of style 
I can be the moodiest baby and you’ve never met anyone 
who is as negative as I am sometimes

I am the wisest woman you've ever met. 
I am the kindest soul with whom you've connected. 
I have the bravest heart that you've ever seen 
And you've never met anyone 
Who's as positive as I am sometimes.

_*You see everything, you see every part 
You see all my light and you love my dark 
You dig everything of which I'm ashamed 
There's not anything to which you can’t relate 
And you’re still here*_

I blame everyone else, not my own partaking 
My passive-aggressiveness can be devastating 
I'm terrified and mistrusting 
And you’ve never met anyone as, 
As closed down as I am sometimes.

You see everything, you see every part 
You see all my light and you love my dark 
You dig everything of which I'm ashamed 
There's not anything to which you can’t relate 
And you’re still here 

What I resist, persists, and speaks louder than I know 
What I resist, you love, no matter how low or high I go 

I'm the funniest woman you've ever known. 
I am the dullest woman you've ever known. 
I'm the most gorgeous woman you've ever known 
And you've never met anyone as, as everything as I am sometimes.

You see everything, you see every part 
You see all my light and you love my dark 
You dig everything of which I'm ashamed 
There's not anything to which you can’t relate 
And you’re still here 

And you’re still here 
And you're still here...

^Dedicated to the amazing, *wow*, beautiful friend who is *Dandy*.


----------



## asmodeus256

*A Perfect Circle - 3 Libras*

Threw you the obvious
And you flew with it on your back
A name in your recollection
Down among a million same

Difficult not to feel a little bit
Disappointed and passed over
When I've looked right through
See you naked but oblivious

And you don't see me

But I threw you the obvious
Just to see if there's more behind
The eyes of a fallen angel
Eyes of a tragedy

Here I am expecting just a little bit
Too much from the wounded
But I see, see through it all
See through, and see you

Cause I threw you the obvious
To see what occurs behind
The eyes of a fallen angel
Eyes of a tragedy

Oh well
Oh well
Apparently nothing
Apparently nothing at all

You don't, you don't, you don't, see me...

You don't see me at all


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

**

.:*A Sweet Little Bullet from a Pretty Blue Gun*:. - - - Tom Waits

It's raining it's pouring
and you didn't bring a sweater
nebraska will never let you come back home
and on hollywood and wine
by the thrifty mart sign
any night i'll be willin to bet
there's a young girl
with sweet little wishes
and pretty blue dreams
standin there and gettin all wet

now there's a place off the drag
called the gilbert hotel
there's a couple letters burned out in the sign
and it's better than a bus stop
and they do good buisness
every time it rains
for sweet little girls
with nothing in their jeans
but sweet little wishes
and pretty blue dreams

now it's raining it's pouring
the old mam is snoring
now i lay me down to sleep
i hear the sirens in the street
all the dreams are made of chrome
i have no way to get back home
i'd rather die before i wake
like marilyn monroe
and throw my jeans out in
the street and the rain will make 'em grow

now the night clerk he got a club foot
and he's heard every hard luck story
at least a hundred times or more
he says check out time is 10 am
and that's just what he means
and you go up the stairs
with sweet little wishes
and pretty blue dreams

now it's raining it's pouring
and hollywods just fine
swindle a little out of her dreams
put a letter in the sign
never trust a scarecrow
wearin' shades after dark
be careful of that old bow tie he wears
it takes a sweet little bullet
from a pretty blue gun
to put those scarlet ribbons in your hair
no that ain't no cherry bomb
4th of july's all done
just some fool playin' that second line
from the barrel of a pretty blue gun

no that ain't no cherry bomb
4th of july's all done
just some fool playin' that second line
from the barrel of a pretty blue gun


----------



## MoeBro

So I've posted these before.

*Spineshank
New Disease*


Now I can take this, everything I know 
Realize that I'm nothing I wanted to be 
I can never change anything I've done 
Because it's the only this I have left 

Blame myself again for what I didn't do 
Never even knew it was coming from me 
It changed the way I felt, the worst is yet to come 
Because I have gone too far now 

Nobody 
Changed my mind 
And it leads me to a new disease 
Somebody 
Let it die 
But it still becomes a new disease 

Is this all worth what this has done to me 
Watered down my senses and turned them on me 

Fuck morality and everything I know 
If I didn't hate this than I couldn't cope 
Impersonate myself for what I used to be 
Denial is all that's left now 

Nobody 
Changed my mind 
And it leads me to a new disease 
Somebody 
Let it die 
But it still becomes a new disease 

Seething in my head 
I'm suffering instead 
I can't remember why 
This meant so much to me 

Doubt 
Did I ever want this? 
It's all I could've been, it's all I would've been 
Doubt 
Did I ever want this? 
It's all I've ever been, it's all I'll ever be 

Seething in my head 
I'm suffering instead 
I can't remember why 
This meant so much to me 

Nobody 
Changed my mind 
And it leads me to a new disease 
Somebody 
Let it die 
But it still becomes a new disease


----------



## srfhrd1

*Bob Marley~  Redemption Song* 

emancipate yourselves from mental slavery
none but ourselves can free our minds

*Sublime~Bong Song*

Load up the bong 
Crank up the song

*Rage Against The Machine~ Bulls on Parade*
(these lyrics don't apply to me, but i thought they were good so i included them)

they rally round tha family 
with a pocket full of shells
weapons not food, not homes, not shoes
not need, just feed tha war cannibal animal
i walk tha corner to tha rubble that used to be a library
line up to tha mind cemetary
what we don't know keeps tha contracts alive an movin'
they don't gotta burn the books they just remove 'em
while arms warehouses fill as quick as the cells
rally round tha family, pockets full of shells
rally round tha family
with pockets full of shells
bulls on parade


----------



## Furnace

*Interpol - Not Even Jail*

I'll lay down my glasses
I'll lay down in houses
If things come alive
I'll subtract pain by ounces
Yeah, I will start painting houses
If things come alive
I promise to commit no acts of violence
Either physical or otherwise
If things come alive 
I'll say it now
I'll say it now
Say it now
Oh I'll say it now
Cause I want it now 

When personality is scar tissue
We travel south with this use
I'm subtle like a lion's cage
Such a cautious display
Remember take hold of your time here
Give some meanings to the means
To your end
Not even jail 

We marshal in the days of longing
We tremble like aimless children
And wait to watch the fire
And airing on the side of caution
Betraying all the symptoms
But girl you shake it right
I will bounce you on the lap of silence
We will free love to the beats of science
And girl you shake it right
I'll say it now 

Oh but all this to learn and your hair's so free
Can't you feel all the warmth of my sincerity
You make motion when you cry
You're making peoples lives feel less private
Don't take time away
You need motion when you cry
We all hold hands
Can we all hold hands
When we make new friends 

I pretend like no one else
To try to control myself
I'm sort of like a lion's cage
Such a cautious display
Remember take hold of your time here
Give some meanings to the means
To your end
Not even jail


----------



## beanpoophead

Hawksley Workman - Smoke Baby

In your underclothes
You went out for a smoke
I call you in 
Just before the storm begins

Your last breath of smoke
You let out in the room
It makes a cloud 
Like the greyist
Perfect plume

Smoke baby, smoke baby
More alcohol baby
Cocaine in Montreal 
And back out on a plane baby
An early flight will leave
And on it will be me 
I'll be half asleep
And you'll get up at three

(Who gave you time to cry? Who gave you time to find yourself?)

Casual as a light
Flickers before it's night
Sadness comes
And the daylight turns and runs
As the sun is setting you'll be betting
I'll be getting through
I'll find a payphone baby
And take a minute to talk to you

Smoke baby, smoke baby
More alcohol baby
Cocaine in Montreal 
And back out on a plane baby
An early flight will leave
And on it will be me 
I'll be half asleep
And you'll get up at three

(Who gave you time to cry? Who gave you time to find yourself?)
(Who gave you time to cry? Who gave you time to find yourself?)

And I have never felt
Quite this close to hell
All this rock and roll baby
Only time will tell
But we're young now, having fun now
On the town now, Get around now
It's fine for now
But someday we'll settle down
But not now, baby

Smoke baby, smoke baby
More alcohol baby
Cocaine in Montreal 
And back out on a plane baby
An early flight will leave
And on it will be me 
I'll be half asleep
And you'll get up at three

(Somewhere on the outside.)

(Who gave you time to cry? And time to find yourself?) 


i love this song and hawksley. they are amazing live


----------



## KaNdii kiSses

Sleepy brown feat. Outkast I Can't Wait

[Sleepy Brown] This is dedicated to the lover (to the lover)
In you... In you... In you
I can't wait, I can't wait
I can't wait, no can't wait

[Verse 1: Andre 3000] Leather in the summer, silk in the winter
This is such an art, where do I begin uh..
Used to sing tenor, in the church choir
Really I was flexin', but the girls they were fine
I'm the type of guy that notice subtle signs
When I cuddle mine, she ain't even tryin
To look sexy, but even if she was so what
Mother fucker grow up, don't mean to be so abrupt
But that lets me, know that she's a human being
And being human's hard, on the boulevard
Girl you got it bad, glad I'm not one
But yet you got it good, you are the hot one
But I'm Andre, Benjamin Andre to be exact
You hoped to meet a gentleman one day,
well this is that In fact, 

Dookie introduced at a show
About a year or so ago, I don't know, mind slips me
I'm in the southern states, 
you know where all the pimps be
Dressin all boogey and carryin' ugly cups
And yes you're getting booed if your shit does not get down
And yes you're getting sued by women who didn't get up
Out their seat on the bus, and feet shouldn't rust
And beat is a must, and we shouldn't lust
But we do, I'm laughin' at the calendars and clocks
Ask Scott to match the socks, what's in your 'Speakerboxxx'
+Pink and Blue+, you're lolly gaggin, you're slow pokin
You got me open, you're playin wit me, darlin I'm not a toy
As if I need a baker bring's the joy, you're a kiner, 
the Tyner meanin the real McCoy
I can't wait..

[Sleepy Brown]
I can't wait, I can't wait
I can't wait, no can't wait

Ooo baby, come on
Got plans tonight (plans tonight 4x)
Anticipated, the love and I'm gone get it
Till the mornin light (mornin light 4x)
Come on baby

I can't wait (the way you love me)
I can't wait (the way you touch me)
I can't wait (I can feel it)
I can't wait (all over me)
I can't wait (come on baby)
I can't wait (please come home)
I can't wait (tonight)
I can't wait (whoo)

For your time, you're so fine
You're always on my mind
Cuz baby I can't wait, I can't wait
I can't wait, no can't wait
I'm so glad I found you
I just wanna be around you
I can't wait, I can't wait
I can't wait, no can't wait

Ooo its been too long now baby
Lets seize the night (seize the night 4x)
Cuz I'm gonna take you on a journey
Enjoy the ride (enjoy the ride 4x) enjoy the ride
Up and down (ooo baby!)
Up and down (whoo lady!)
Round and round (take it..)
Round and round (whoo)

For your time, you're so fine
You're always on my mind
Cuz baby I can't wait, I can't wait
I can't wait, no can't wait
I'm so glad I found you
I just wanna be around you
I can't wait, I can't wait
I can't wait, no can't wait

This is dedicated to the lover (to the lover)
In you... In you... In you

This is dedicated to the lover (to the lover)
In you... In you... In you

[Verse 2: Big Boi]
So luscious she's the real deal, but even he gets ancy
Some honeys try to 'Kill Bill' beneath the underpants see
But patients is the virtual to being anxious, just might hurt you
Like Mike Vick returning to the line of scrimmage too soon
A line of nigga's tryin' get in vengeance on a full moon
Should I play it cool, or be the one to make the first move?
Anticipatin, and contemplatin, she got you sprong dude
Shit, I'm fin to get her might emit her, what you gone do? (wha?)
I tell you what, we wont be fallin for that one, two
Just kinky sex up off in the boom boom if she want to
And if she don't, then I'll dial another date
That means find another face to replace, cuz I can't wait

[Sleepy Brown]
This is dedicated to the lover (to the lover)
In you... In you... In you
I can't wait, I can't wait
I can't wait, no can't wait

This is dedicated to the lover (to the lover)
In you... In you... In you
I can't wait, I can't wait
I can't wait, no can't wait


----------



## MoeBro

*Static X
So*

So I've betrayed self
So I've betrayed you
So what now?
So what do we do?

Pushing you away
Away from me

So I'm, I'm confused
So you're not amused
So I'm feeling used
So what do we do?

Pushing you away
Away from me

Empty inside
I'm dying, I'm crying
She makes me bad
Betrays my head
Empty inside
I'm dying, I'm crying
She makes me bad


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Archive - Goodbye

I'm thinking of you
In my sleep
They're not good thoughts
The worst kind of sad
I've noticed things
Cannot be repaired
When I wake up
I'll be in despair


----------



## neverwas

...because...

* shawn mullins - lullaby*

she grew up with
the children of the stars in the
hollywood hills and the boulevard
her parents threw big parties
everyone was there
they hung out with folks like dennis
hopper, bob seeger, sonny and cher

now, she feels safe
in the bar on fairfax
*and from the stage I can tell that
she can't let go and she can't relax*
and just before
she hangs here head to cry
I sing to her a lullaby, 
I sing
everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye

she still lives with her mom
outside the city
down that street about a half a mile
and *all her friends tell her
she's so pretty
but she'd be a whole lot prettier
if she smiled once in a while*
'cause even her smile
looks like a frown
she's seen her share of devils
in this angel town
but, everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye

I told her I ain't so sure
about this place
it's hard to play a gig in this town
and keep a straight face
seems like everyone here's got a plan
it's kind of like Nashville with a tan
but, everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye
everything's gonna be all right
rockabye, rockabye


----------



## neverwas

*the cure - before three*

The happiest day I ever knew
In a sea of gold down next to you
So blurred and tired under summer sun
You whispered dreams of a world to come... 
We were so in love
In this sea of gold so young and tired
Under summer sun hard by your side
Whispering dreams down next to you...
We were so in love
The happiest day
Yeah the happiest day I knew
But summer sun sea of gold
This perfect day oh so long ago
Whispering dreams so blurred and tired
We have to keep this day alive
Whispered dreams so young and tired
It's hard to hold this day inside
And the happiest night I ever had
Up next to you in silver sand
So scared and high under winter moon
You whispered dreams that would all come true...
We were so in love
Up next to you so fucked and high
Under winter moon it made me cry
Whispering dreams on silver sand...
We were so in love
The happiest night
Yeah the happiest night I had
But winter moon and silver sand
This perfect night in another land
Whispering dreams so scared and high
We have to keep this night alive
Whispered dreams so fucked and high
It's hard to hold this night inside
Yeah and every summer's sun I want again
And every winter's moon I want the same 
My happiest day and my happiest night
Always next to you...
And held deep inside...
Keeps me alive


----------



## MoeBro

*The Dandy Warhols
Sleep*

Well I could sleep forever, but it's of her I dream.
If I could sleep forever, I could forget about everything.

If I could sleep forever.


----------



## Furnace

*starfalls69* said:
			
		

> *the cure - before three
> 
> The happiest day I ever knew
> In a sea of gold down next to you
> So blurred and tired under summer sun
> You whispered dreams of a world to come...
> We were so in love
> In this sea of gold so young and tired
> Under summer sun hard by your side
> Whispering dreams down next to you...
> We were so in love
> The happiest day
> Yeah the happiest day I knew
> But summer sun sea of gold
> This perfect day oh so long ago
> Whispering dreams so blurred and tired
> We have to keep this day alive
> Whispered dreams so young and tired
> It's hard to hold this day inside
> And the happiest night I ever had
> Up next to you in silver sand
> So scared and high under winter moon
> You whispered dreams that would all come true...
> We were so in love
> Up next to you so fucked and high
> Under winter moon it made me cry
> Whispering dreams on silver sand...
> We were so in love
> The happiest night
> Yeah the happiest night I had
> But winter moon and silver sand
> This perfect night in another land
> Whispering dreams so scared and high
> We have to keep this night alive
> Whispered dreams so fucked and high
> It's hard to hold this night inside
> Yeah and every summer's sun I want again
> And every winter's moon I want the same
> My happiest day and my happiest night
> Always next to you...
> And held deep inside...
> Keeps me alive *



this album is amazing.

FUCKING AMAZING.


----------



## mariacallas

^TRUE. ME 3333 ROBERT SMITH TO PIECES


----------



## KAZ

Calculation Theme :: Metric

I'm sick, you're tired, let's dance
Break to love make lust I know it isn't
I'm sick, you're tired, let's dance
Cold as numbers but let's dance

As though it were easy for you to lead me
I could be passive gracefully

Half the horizon's gone for a skyline of numbers
Half the horizon's gone we're working the numbers
'till I'm sick

Sleep don't pacify us until
Daybreak sky lights up the grid we live in
Dizzy when we talk so fast
Fields of numbers streaming past

I wish we were farmers, I wish we knew how
To grow sweet potatoes and milk cows

Tonight your ghost will ask my ghost,
Where is the love?
Tonight your ghost will ask my ghost,
Who here is in line for a raise?
Tonight your ghost will ask my ghost,
Where is the love?
Tonight your ghost will ask my ghost,
Who put these bodies between us?


----------



## harraser

*Miss Polly-Jane Harvey - The Letter*

Put the pen
To the paper
Press the envelope
With my scent
Can't you see
In my handwriting
The curve Of my g?
The longing

Oh

Who is left that
Writes these days?
You and me
We'll be different
Take the cap
Off your pen
Wet the envelope
Lick and lick it

Oh

I need you
The time is running out
Oh baby
Can't you hear me call?

It turns me on
To imagine
Your blue eyes
On my words
Your beautiful pen
Take the cap off
Give me a sign and I'd come running

Oh
It's you
I want you


----------



## KHsweety03

Long you live and high you fly  
And smiles you'll give and tears you'll cry  
And all you touch and all you see  
Is all your life will ever be   
   - Pink Floyd


----------



## mariacallas

BONNY - prefabsprout

I spend the days with my vanity

I’m lost in heaven and I’m lost to earth
Didn’t give you minutes not even moments
All my life in a tower of foil
Shaded feelings, don’t believe you

When you were there before my eyes
No one planned it took it for granted

I count the hours since you slipped away
I count the hours that I lie awake
I count the minutes and the seconds too
All I stole and I took from you
But bonny don’t live at home, he don’t live at home
Words don’t hold you, broken soldiers

I count the hours since you slipped away
I count the hours that I lie awake
I count the minutes and the seconds too
All I stole and I took from you
But bonny don’t live at home, he don’t live at home
Words don’t hold you, broken soldiers

All my silence and my strained respect
Missed chances and the same regrets
Kiss the thief and you save the rest
All my insights from retrospect
But bonny’s not coming home, he don’t live at home
Save your speeches, flowers are for funerals


----------



## sparkle_jez

Artist: *Within Temptation* 

Song: _Never-ending story_ 


Armies have conquered
And fallen in the end
Kingdoms have risen 
Then buried by sand
The Earth is our mother 
She gives and she takes
She puts us to sleep and
In her light we'll awake
We'll all be forgotten
There's no endless fame
But everything we do 
Is never in vain

We're part of a story, part of a tale
We're all on this journey 
No one is to stay
Where ever it's going 
What is the way?

Forests and deserts
Rivers, blue seas
Mountains and valleys
Nothing here stays
While we think we witness
We are part of the scene
This never-ending story
Where will it lead to?
The earth is our mother 
She gives and she takes
But she is also a part 
A part of the tale

We're part of a story, part of a tale
We're all on this journey 
No one is to stay
Where ever it's going 
What is the way?
We're part of a story, part of a tale
Sometimes beautiful and sometimes insane
No one remembers how it began.


----------



## MoeBro

I posted these before.
A while back actually.
wish I listened to more Neil Diamond

*Neil Diamond
Both Sides Now*

Rolls and flows of angel hair,
Ice cream castles in the air,
Feather canyons everywhere,
I've looked at clouds that way.
But now they only block the sun.
They rain, they snow on everyone.
So many things I would've done
But clouds got in my way.

I've looked at clouds from both sides now,
From up and down and still somehow
It's clouds' illusions I recall.
I really don't know clouds at all.

Moons and Junes and ferris wheels,
The dizzy, dancing way you feel
As every fairy tale comes real.
I've looked at love that way.
But now it's just another show.
Leave 'em laughin' when you go.
But if you care, don't let em' know
Don't give yourself away.

I've looked at love from both sides now
From give and take and still somehow
It's love's illusions I recall.
I really don't know love at all.

Tears and fears and feeling proud,
Say "I love you" right out loud.
Dreams and schemes and circus crowds
I've looked at life that way.
But now old friends are acting strange.
They shake their heads and say I've changed.
But something's lost when somethings gained
Living everyday.

I've looked at life from both sides now
From win and lose and still somehow
It's life's illusions I recall.
I really don't know life at all


----------



## DemonsFall

Moonspell - Opium

Opium,desire or will?
Inspiration bound from a elegant seed.
Subversion,through smoke i foresee,
Erotic motions of lesser gods in ecstasy.

Opium, bring me forth another dream.
Spawn worlds of flesh and wrath,
Litte jewels of atrocity.
Opium, I sleep in debauchery,
And burn with you,
when you burn in Me.

Opium, we fantasize,
as we fuse with your root,
You are a strange flower,
We are your strangest fruit.

Opium,it burns in me and you.
Opium,it burns for me and for you.

"Por isso tomo ópio.É um remédio.
Sou um convalescente do Momento.
Moro no rés do chão do Pensamento
E ver passar a vida faz-me tédio."


----------



## mariacallas

HIGH - the cure

When I see you sky as I kite
As high as I might
I can’t get that high
When I see you sky as a kite
The how you move
As high as I might
The way you burst the clouds
I can’t get that high
It makes me want to try
And how you move

The way you burst the clouds
When I see you sticky as lips
It makes me want to try
As licky as trips
And when I see you sticky as lips
I can’t lick that far
As licky as trips
But when you pout
I can’t lick that far
The way you shout out loud
But when you pout
It makes me want to start
The way you shout out loud
And when I see you happy as a girl
It makes me want to start
That swims in a works of magic show
And when I see you
It makes me bite my fingers through
Happy as a girl
To think I could’ve let you go
That swims in a world

Of magic show
And when I see you
It makes me bite
Take the same sweet steps
My fingers through
You used to take
To think I could’ve let you go
I say I’ll keep holding you

My arms so tight
And when I see you
I’ll never let you slip away
Take the same sweet steps

You used to take
And when I see you kitten as a cat
I say I’ll keep on holding you
Yeah as smitten as that
My arms so tight
I can’t get that small
I’ll never let you slip away
The way you fur

The how you purr
Do do do do do do (x 7)
It makes me want to paw you all
Da da da da da da
And when I see you happy as a girl

That lives in a world of make-believe
And when I see you
It makes me pull my hair all out
Kitten as a cat (ow)
To think I could’ve let you leave
Yeah as smitten as that (ow)

I can’t get that small
And when I see you
The way you fur
Take the same sweet steps
The how you purr
You used to take
It makes me want to paw you all
I know I’ll keep on holding you
And when I see you (do do do do)
In arms so tight
Happy as a girl
They’ll never let you go
That lives in a world (do do do
Do) of make-believe (do do do do)
It makes me pull my hair all out
To think I could’ve let you leave

And when I see you
Take the same sweet steps
You used to take I know
I’ll keep on holding you
In arms so tight
They’ll never let you go (never let you go)


----------



## phase_dancer

*The Style Council*

Boy Who Cried Wolf

As the rain comes down, upon this sad sweet earth
I lie awake at nights and - think about me
All those usual things like what a fool I've been
I curse the awful way - that I let you slip away
For what was forged in love, is now cooling down
With only myself to blame for playing that stupid game
I thought I need only call and you would run
But that day you never showed honey - well I sure learnt -

That it seems I need you more each day
Heaven knows why that it goes that way -
Now it's far too late - an' I've lost this time -
Like the Boy who cried Wolf

An' yes - I know it's far too late
To ever win you back -
No tale of nightmare's at my gate -
Could make you turn -
My lost concern

And now the night falls down, upon my selfish soul
I sit alone and wonder - where did I go wrong?
It always worked before you kept the wolf from my door
But one day you never showed and honey - Now I'm not so sure -

That is seems I need you more each day
Heaven knows why that it goes that way -
Now it's far too late - an' I've lost this time -
Like the Boy who cried Wolf

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

more from Paul Weller {special }

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

DOWN IN THE SEINE 

Catch me I'm falling so fast and I can't seem to find
All the reasons I had when the purpose was mine
Now I stumble so fast rolling into the night
Kiss me quick before I land and am broken in two
Keep me on the right track, hold my dreams in tact too -
I get lost in this place - I get lost, yes its true

Quand on n'a plus rien en soi - Quand on n'a plus de refuge -
Quand on ne peut plus fuir - Quand on ne sais on courrir
Noir comme la nuit - Oui, noir comme mon ame -
Noir comme les eaux - Dans lesquels je sombre

Help me I'm sinking so fast into waters unplanned
That I once held onto but have got out of hand
Now the things that I loved are the things I can't stand 

Squeeze me slow before I come to that part of the ground
It's a million miles up and a million miles down
I get lost in between and I wait to be found

Quand on n'a plus rien en soi - Quand on n'a plus de refuge -
Quand on ne peut plus fuir - Quand on ne sais ou courrir -
Noir comme la nuit - Oui noir comme mon ame -
Noir comme les eaux - Dans lesquels je sombre

And in the waters I sink and in the waters I drink
Until I rise to the top which in truth is not
To make you feel your alright, to make you feel there's no fight -

--------------------------------------------------

MY EVER CHANGING MOODS 

Daylight turns to moonlight - and I'm at my best
Praising the way it all works - gazing upon the rest
The cool before the warm
The calm after the storm
I wish to stay forever - letting this be my food
But I'm caught up in a whirlwind and my ever changing moods
Bitter turns to sugar - some call a passive tune
But the day things turn sweet - for me won't be too soon
The hush before the silence
The winds after the blast
I wish we'd move together - this time the bosses sued
But we're caught up in the wilderness and an ever changing mood
Teardrops turn to children - who've never had the time
To commit the sins they pay for through - another's evil mind
The love after the hate
The love we leave too late
I wish we'd wake up one day - an' everyone feel moved
But we're caught up in the dailies and an ever changing mood

Evil turns to statues - and masses form a line
But I know which way I'd run to if the choice was mine
The past is knowledge - the present our mistake
And the future we always leave too late
I wish we'd come to our senses and see there is no truth
In those who promote the confusion for this ever changing mood


----------



## DemonsFall

Immortal Technique - Dance With The Devil

I once knew a nigga whose real name was William
his primary concern, was making a million
being the illest hustler, that the world ever seen
he used to fuck moviestars and sniff coke in his dreams
a corrupted young mind, at the age of thirteen
nigga never had a father and his mom was a feen
she put the pipe down, but forever yeah she was sober
her sons heart simultaneously grew colder
he started hanging out selling bags in the projects
checking the young chicks, looking for hit and run prospects
he was fascinated by material objects
but he understood money never bought respect
he build a reputation cuz he could hustle and steal
but got locked once it didn't hessitate to squeal
so criminals he chilled with didn't think he was real
you see me and niggaz like this have never been equal
I dont project my insurecurity's at other people
he feeded for props like addicts with pipes and needles
so he felt he had to proof to everyone he was evil
a fever minded young man with infinite potetial
the product of a ghetto ... capatalistic mental
coincidentally dropped out of school to sell weed
dancing with the devil, smoked until his eyes would bleed
but he was sick of selling trees and gave in to his greed

[Hook]
Everyone trying to be trife never face the consequences
you propably only did a month for minor offences
ask a nigga doing life if he had another chance
but then again there's always the wicked at new and advanced
dance forever with the devil on a code cell block
but thats what happens when you rape, murder and sell rock
devils used to be gods, angels that fell from the top
there's no diversity because we're burning in the melting pot

[Verse 2]
So Billy started robbing niggaz, anything he could do
he'd get his respect back, in the eyes of his crew
starting fights over little shit, up on the block
stepped up to selling mothers and brothers the crack rock
working overtime for making money for the crack spot
hit the jackpot and wanted to move up to cocaine
for filling the scarface fantasy stuck in his brain
tired of the block niggaz treating him the same
he wanted to be major like the cut throats and the thugs
but when he tried to step to 'em, niggaz showed him no love
they told him any motherfucking coward can sell drugs
any bitch nigga with a gun, can bust slugs
any nigga with a red shirt can front like a blood
even Puffy smoked the motherfucker up in a club
but only a real thug can stab someone till they die
standing in front of them, starring straight into their eyes
Billy realized that these men were well guarded
and they wanted to test him, before business started
suggested raping a bitch to proof he was cold hearted
so now he had a choice between going back to his life
or making money with made men, up in the cife
his dreams about cars and ice, made him agree
a hardcore nigga is all he ever wanted to be
and so he met them friday night at a quarter to three

[Hook]

[Verse 3]
They drove around the projects slow while it was raining
smoking blunts, drinking and joking for entertainment
untill they saw a woman on the street walking alone
three in the morning, coming back from work, on her way home
and so they quietly got out the car and followed her walking through the projects, the darkness swallowed her
they wrapped her shirt around her head and knocked her onto the floor
this is it kid now you got your chance to be raw
so Billy oaked her up and grapped the chick by the hair
and dragged her into a lobby that had nobody there
she struggled hard but they forced her to go up the stairs
they got to the roof and then held her down on the ground
screaming shut the fuck up and stop moving around
the shirt covered her face, but she screamed the clouts
so Billy stomped on the bitch, until he broken her jaw
the dirty bastards knew exactly what they were doing
they kicked her until they cracked her ribs and she stopped moving
blood leaking through the corpse, she cried silently
and then they all proceeded to rape her violently
Billy was meant to go first, but he ????? turn
ripping her up, and choking her until her throat burned
a broken jaw mumbled for god but they weren't concerned
when they were done and she was lying bloody, broken and broos
one of them niggaz pulled out a brand new twenty-two
they told him that she was a witness of what she'd gone through
and if he killed her he was guaranteed a spot in the crew
he thought about it for a minute, she was practicly dead
and so he leaned over and put the gun right to her head

(Sample from "Survival of the Fittest" by Mobb Deep)
I'm falling and I can't turn back
I'm falling and I can't turn back

[Verse 4]
Right before he pulled the trigger, and ended her life
he thought about the cold pain with the platinum and ice
and he felt strong standing along with his new brothers
cocked the gat to her head, and pulled back the shirt cover
but what he saw made him start the cringine studder
cuz he was starring into the eyes of his own mother
she looked back at him and cried, cuz he had forsaken her
she cried more painfully, than when they were raping her
his whole world stopped, he couldn't even contiplate
his corruption had succesfully changed his fate
and he remembered how his mom used to come home late
working hard for nothing, cuz now what was he worth
he turned away from the woman that had once given him birth
and crying out to the sky cuz he was lonely and scared
but only the devil responded, cuz god wasn't there
and right then he knew what it was to be empty and cold
and so he jumped off the roof and died with no soul
they say death take you to a better place but I doubt it
after that they killed his mother, and never spoke about it
and listen cuz the story that I'm telling is true
cuz I was there with Billy Jacobs and I raped his mom to
and now the devil follows me everywhere that I go
infact I'm sure he's standing among one of you at my shows
and every street cypher listening to little thugs flowe
he could be standing right next to you, and you wouldn't know
the devil grows inside the hearts of the selvish and wicked
white, brown, yellow and black colored is not restricted
you have a self destructive destiny when your inflicted
and you'll be one of gods children and fell from the top
there's no diversity because we're burning in the melting pot
so when the devil wants to dance with you, you better say never
because the dance with the devil might last you forever


----------



## Stark

*Burden Brothers - Beautiful Night*

It's a beautiful night for feeling lonely
A beautiful night for being afraid
So raise your hands, you one and only's
You one-of-a-kinds who feel this way

I don't want to talk, don't want to explain it
I don't want to fuck and I don't want to fight
It's only a feeling, it's fleet and fading
It's all over the world, and it's only tonight

Cause it's a beautiful night, beautiful night, yeah
Beautiful night, beautiful night to be here

It's a perfect time for being wasted
A perfect time to watch the stars
So throw back your head
Come on, embrace it
It's a beautiful night, wherever you are

It's a beautiful night
Beautiful night, yeah
Beautiful night
Beautiful night to be here

All good things will come to you
Maybe tonight, maybe tonight it's the truth
I don't know

All good things to those who dream
Maybe tonight, maybe tonight we'll find peace
God I hope so

So raise your hands, raise your hands...

All good friends, they stood by you
And one at a time, one at a time they fell down
They fall down

All your fears are coming true and
This is the time, this is the time of your life
That defines you

So raise your hands, raise your hands...

Under the stars I'm alone among strangers
Confused, connected, diffused and alive
Maybe the future will smile on us
Maybe the future is here tonight

Cause it's a beautiful night, beautiful night, yeah
Beautiful night, beautiful night to be here

Beautiful night (8x)


----------



## cherub

Run For It 
by Delerium 


*I can’t fight the fighter, I keep losing ground
and I can’t hide the hider with you hanging around
I can’t – and I won’t*

You better run for your life, love, I’m walking I’m walking (x2)

I can’t love a hater, it’s a losing game
Never love a quitter, you’ll get left in the rain

I can’t help the helper when my feet are bound
I can’t feel you near me if you’re not the only sound

You are, you’re not
You better run for your life, love, I’m walking I’m walking
You better count up your reasons, I’m leaving I’m leaving (x2)
You better count up your reasons

I’m leaving I’m leaving

How do you like the way it feels when I leave you? (x2)
Leave you

You are, you’re not
You better run for your life, love, I’m walking I’m walking
You better count up your reasons, I’m leaving I’m leaving (x2)
You better count up your reasons


----------



## MoeBro

I might have posted these bout 4 months ago. They were rediscovered recently



*Static X
All In Wait*

Drowning myself, over and over
Desolate, trying it's over

Why so cynical in life
You think you're living to die
All in wait, all in wait

Burning inside, long for answers
Makes no sense, trying it's over

Why so cynical in life
You think you're living to die
All in wait
Step down and smile at this fool
The believes his own word
All in wait

Now I'm drowning myself over and over
Makes no sense we're trying but you say it's over
Burning inside as we long for the answers
Desolate we're trying but you say it's over


----------



## mariacallas

*lullaby - the cure*

On candystripe legs spiderman comes
On candystripe legs spiderman comes
Softly through the shadow of the evening sun
Softly through the shadow of the evening sun
Stealing past the windows of the blissfully dead
Stealing past the windows of the blissfully dead
Looking for the victim shivering in bed
Looking for the victim shivering in bed
Searching out fear in the gathering gloom and
Searching out fear in the gathering gloom and
Suddenly! a movement in the corner of the
Suddenly! a movement in the corner of the
Room! and there is nothing I can do when i
Room! and there is nothing I can do when i
Realise with freight that the spiderman is having
Realise with freight that the spiderman is having
Me for dinner tonight
Me for dinner tonight

Quietly he laughs and shaking his head creeps
Quietly he laughs and shaking his head creeps
Closer now closer to the foot of the bed and
Closer now closer to the foot of the bed and
Softer than shadow and quicker than flies his
Softer than shadow and quicker than flies his
Arms are all around me and his tongue in my
Arms are all around me and his tongue in my
Eyes be still be calm be quiet now my precious
Eyes ’be still be calm be quiet now my precious
Boy don’t struggle like that or I will only love
Boy don’t struggle like that or I will only love
You more for it’s much too late to get away or
You more for it’s much too late to get away or
Turn on the light the spiderman is having you
Turn on the light the spiderman is having you
For dinner tonight
For dinner tonight’

And I feel like I’m being eaten by a thousand
And I feel like I’m being eaten by a thousand
Million shivering furry holes and I know that in
Million shivering furry holes and I know that in
The morning I will wake up in the shivering cold
The morning I will wake up in the shivering cold
And the spiderman is always hungry...
And the spiderman is always hungry...


----------



## neverwas

*TOOL - Disgustipated*

And the angel of the lord came unto me, snatching me up from my
place of slumber. 
And took me on high, and higher still until we moved to the
spaces betwixt the air itself. 
And he brought me into a vast farmlands of our own midwest. 
And as we descended, cries of impending doom rose from the soil.

One thousand, nay a million voices full of fear. 
And terror possesed me then. 
And I begged, 
"Angel of the Lord, what are these tortured screams?" 
And the angel said unto me, 
"These are the cries of the carrots, the cries of the carrots! 
You see, Reverend Maynard, tomorrow is harvest day and to them
it is the holocaust." 
And I sprang from my slumber drenched in sweat like the tears of
one million terrified brothers and roared, 
"Hear me now, I have seen the light! 
They have a consciousness, they have a life, they have a soul! 
Damn you! 
Let the rabbits wear glasses! 
Save our brothers!" 
Can I get an amen? 
Can I get a hallelujah? 
Thank you Jesus. 
Life feeds on life feeds on life feeds on life feeds on........ 

This is necessary. 

It was daylight when you woke up in your ditch. 
You looked up at your sky then. 
That made blue be your color. 
You had your knife there with you too. 
When you stood up there was goo all over your clothes. 
Your hands were sticky. 
You wiped them on your grass, so now your color was green. 
Oh Lord, why did everything always have to keep changing like
this.
You were already getting nervous again. 
Your head hurt and it rang when you stood up. 
Your head was almost empty. 
It always hurt you when you woke up like this. 
You crawled up out of your ditch onto your gravel road and began
to walk, 
waiting for the rest of your mind to come back to you. 
You can see the car parked far down the road and you walked
toward it. 
"If God is our Father," you thought, "then Satan must be our
cousin.
" Why didn't anyone else understand these important things? 
You got to your car and tried all the doors. 
They were locked. 
It was a red car and it was new. 
There was an expensive leather camera case laying on the seat. 
Out across your field, you could see two tiny people walking by
your woods. 
You began to walk towards them. 
Now red was your color and, of course, those little people out
there were yours too.


----------



## neverwas

*Nine Inch Nails - Hurt*

I hurt myself today
to see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
the only thing that's real
the needle tears a hole
the old familiar sting
try to kill it all away
but I remember everything
what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
you could have it all
my empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt
I wear my crown of shit
on my liar's chair
full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
beneath the stain of time
the feeling disappears
you are someone else
I am still right here
what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
you could have it all
my empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt
if I could start again
a million miles away
I would keep myself
I would find a way


----------



## DemonsFall

Opeth - The Twilight Is My RObe

Unto you I whisper 
The wildest dreams 

In the coldness of night 

Shrouded in crystals 
Through a frosty dusk 
Souls of the fullmoon awaits 
Their shadows ablaze 

We are all bending 
Our tired leaves over your empty shell 
In the sign of true esteem 
Are you beloved lord 
Sighing deep under these waterfalls? 

The birds of the sun 
Separates these dark clouds 
While the winds of winter sleeps gently around 
I am sworn to the oath 
To breathe... 

At the waters I dwell 
The waves are still whispering 
Ancient lullabies 
I die.... 
While our mystic brothers still seek 

Under your command I will obey 
In my vision 
You are the embodiment of pure freedom 
But through my eyes you are made of stone


----------



## cherub

* These guys rock not only on CD and in person but as people!! Southern boys who really have it together( woohoo)  They were a great birthday present to have around *

Check out a sample of  music without downloading at there site: 
they kickass  

http://www.crossfadeonline.com/ ]HERE![/URL]]Here!!!!![/URL] 
Artist: Crossfade 
Title: Dead Skin 


*So I'm the king of all these things of this mess I have made*
Such a waste what a shame my whole life is a fake
Well I'm a bore and I'm sure I'm a thorn inside of you 
that has torn at you for years
*The alcohol the demerol these things never could replace
What a minute with you could do to put a smile on my face
I'm a bore and I'm sure I'm a thorn inside of you that has torn at me for years*
I can't get out of this dead skin I can't shed my skin
I'm not sure where to begin why can't I begin again
I can't get under my dead skin I can't shed my skin
Can I sllep 'til then

*Phenobarbitol and alocohol these two surely will do
To knock me out keep me down at least a day or two
When I'm awake I can taste how bitter I've become
And it's more than I can bear somedays I pray someone will blow me away
Make it quick but let it burn so I can feel my life fade
Well I'm a waste and I can taste how bitter I've become
And it's more than I can bear
I can't shed my skin
I can't shed my skin*


----------



## neverwas

For Ant  

*somebody told me - the killers*

Breaking my back just to know your name 
Seventeen tracks and I've had it with this game 
I'm breaking my back just to know your name 
But heaven ain't close in a place like this 
Anything goes but don't blink, you might miss 
'Cause heaven ain't close in a place like this 
I said heaven ain't close in a place like this 
Bring it back down, bring it back down tonight 
Never thought I'd let a rumour ruin my moonlight 

Well, somebody told me you had a boyfriend 
Who looked like a girlfriend 
That I had in February of last year 
It's not confidential, I've got potential 

Ready lets roll onto something new 
Takin' it's toll and I'm leaving without you 
'Cause heaven ain't close in a place like this 
I said heaven ain't close in a place like this 
Bring it back down, bring it back down tonight 
Never thought I'd let a rumour ruin my moonlight 

Well, somebody told me you had a boyfriend 
Who looked like a girlfriend 
That I had in February of last year 
It's not confidential, I've got potential a rushin' a rushin' around 

Pace yourself for me 
I said maybe, baby, please 
But I just don't know now 
When all I wanna do is try 

Well, somebody told me you had a boyfriend 
Who looked like a girlfriend 
That I had in February of last year 
It's not confidential, I've got potential a rushin' a rushin' around 

Somebody told me you had a boyfriend 
Who looked like a girlfriend 
That I had in February of last year 
It's not confidential, I've got potential a rushin' a rushin' around


----------



## harraser

for kel  

*Korn - K@#X%!*

Fuck you titty suckin' two balled bitch with a fat green clit. My big conhoto bitch. Oh shit, fucking ass licking piss sucking cunt, these nuts on your lips Kentucky fried Kung-Pao clits
I don't know what to say.
So what? Don't give a fuck, man
I don't know what to say.
So what?

Saggy tits swinging between your fat crusty armpits. Big ass hairy mole between your pussy lips. Fuck shit cock dick cunt tit barf piss. Balls ass pecker quief oh shit fuck bitch, damn fucking diarrhea slut with hips...

I don't know what to say.
So what? Don't give a fuck, man
I don't know what to say.
So what?

I have fought to find somethin' to say
But now I've found somethin' to say
Fuck you
Punk ass bitch

Fuck you
Punk ass bitch

I don't know what to say.
So what? Don't give a fuck, man
I don't know what to say.
So what?

Cunt.
Fuck.
Shit.
Bitch.


----------



## neverwas

to the above 

*orgy - dizzy*

You're just another pretty face
in a room full of whores
no you don't mean much
used to be so naive
catatonic now you seem to be
so much better than before

dumb dumb dizzy dizzy
dumb dumb dizzy dizzy
dumb dumb dizzy dizzy
dumb dumb dizzy dizzy
dumb dumb dizzy dizzy
dumb dumb dizzy dizzy
dumb dumb

Now you've made a mess of yourself
You've made a mess of yourself
You've made a mess of everything
You're a mess a fucking mess

Now you've made a mess of yourself
You've made a mess of yourself
You've made a mess of everything
You're a mess a fucking mess
You're just another pretty face
in a room full of whores
no you don't mean much
used to be so naive
catatonic now you seem to be
so much better than before
now you've made a mess of yourself
You've made a mess of yourself
You've made a mess of everything
You're a mess a fucking mess

*basement jaxx - get me off*

Give your body to me
Give your body to me
Let your body be free
Free your body, your body with me
*I want to undress U
Wanna caress U
Don`t wanna be coy
It`s time to get me off

Come on my baby, thrust me, trust me, get me off
You`re my poison and I cannot get enough
Get me off (gettin` loose)
- U got to get me off
*
Give your body to me
Give your body to me
Let your body be free
Free your body, your body with me

*Cos the music`s pumpin and I wish you`d do the same to me
You`re so freaky, treat me, make me come
Oh baby baby please*


----------



## cherub

Artist: Life of Agony 
Album: Soul Searching Sun 
Title: My Mind Is Dangerous 


I look in the mirror and guess what I see
A baby blue eyed spirit who seeks your everything
My mind is chaotic, unless I choose to be free
Sometimes I just can't help myself, sometimes I just can't help myself

My mind dangerous, that's who I'll always be
My mind dangerous, that's who I'll always be

Hideous devastations, lifeless serenity
My abstract emotions, somehow, get the best of me
Lord take away my sorrow, Lord take away my pain
Erasing life tomorrow, ain't the motive to the game

My mind dangerous, that's who I'll always be
My mind dangerous, that's who I'll always be

Erasing life tomorrow ain't the motive to the game
Erasing life tomorrow ain't the motive to the game


----------



## DemonsFall

Deftones - Please, Please Let Me Get What I Want

Good times for a change
See the luck I've had
Would make a good man...turn bad

So please please please
Let me get what I want
Lord knows it would be the first time

Haven't a dream in a long time
See the life I've had can make a good man...bad

So for once in my life
Let me get what I want
Lord knows it would be the last time
Lord knows it would be the first time


Bilal - Reminisce
Yo
Just when I think that I've forgot you
I hear that thug that we used to rock to
Just When I think I'm gettin' on without you
Somebody Passed and asked me about you

Was in the back of the cab the other day
Swear to God I saw you walking passed the other way
My heart rushed, my face flushed
Tell the driver hit the breaks slow the pace up
Wait up, It wasn't you
Realised it's a mirage I was running to
Damn, can the affects of Love and time
Cause the mind to trick the eye?
I wonder how you gettin' by
And all the stars still in your eyes
But you still just get the five
You break the bank to spend the time
I reminisce of shifting time, to when you was mine

Years ago, in a mist of hallways and sliding doors
Missing links of family very obscure
Vision of you shine
But only for a short time
My mistake I didn't pick up on it till years down the
line

Here now as I (reminisce) reminisce, will I ever see
your face again?
(In-fect-ion)
Baby as I lay back (reminisce) will I ever see your
face again.
(In-fect-ion)
As I reminisce (fect-ion)
as I reminisce (In-fect-ion)


Hold still (uh)
The devine has placed us
In a small world (yes)
And thankfully so (Thank God)
Our paths cross once more
And to whose surprise but mine
Was 14th and 6th was the placed where we combine once
more
There at the front door of the cornor store you stood.

(reminisce)
I reminisce Infection
(In-fect-ion)
as I lay back (reminisce) will I ever see our face
again
(In-fect-ion)
As I reminisce (In-fect-ion)
As I reminisce (In-fect-ion)

A happy story always ends
As it starts
But with few exceptions involved
We became an item
(Me For You)
Me for you and
(You For Me)
You for me
(Through Good Times and Bad Times)
Good times
(Sickness And Health)
Sickness and health
(Broke ass and richness)
Broke ass, and richness, baby we made it work

Yo I reminisce over this chick
Colder than a soda
Princess a soldier
Raised in Islamic culture
Sexy as the girl on the Jamaica poster
Men are over seas where there really don't be no
sistas
Brought her on stage as Bilal sang "Soul Sista"
In body parts the blood was thicker
Sweet only tryna make sure it ain't the liquor
She was with a nigga come to find out
She and Sista backstage, conversation kissed her
Made me forget to remember that I pimp the dime
Put the pimpin' aside I see Kenya in her eye
Our connection lies in a life before
For us to meet again was devine law
So I can't describe how deep I dug her
Now only in memory can I hug her
I reminisce y'all


----------



## KAZ

The Notwist :: Pick Up the Phone

You know this place,
you know this gloom?
We've been here before.
When life is a loop,
you're in a room without a door.

Pick up the phone and answer me at last.
Today I will step out of your past.

"Trouble that we've come to know will stay with us",
with every step it slowly grows.
Rub off the rust.

Pick up the phone and answer me at last.
Today I will step out of your past.


----------



## cherub

Artist: Crossfade 
Title: So Far Away 

I've been changin' but you'll never see me now
(I've been changin' but you'll never see me now)
Now I'm blaming you for everything

No more holding it in
How many years can I pretend
Nothing never goes the way it should
No more sitting in this place
Hoping you might see it my way
*Cause I don't think you ever understood
That what I'm looking for are the answers
To why these questions never go away*

[Chorus]
I'm so far away
I've been changin' but you'll never see me now
I'm so far away
Now I'm blaming you for everything

No more waiting for the end
Of every day that I will spend
Wishing that I only had a choice

No more pushing you away
Cause I will be busy watching things going my way 
Never looking back on this anymore
Because what I'm looking for are the answers
To why these questions never go away

[Chorus]

I've been changin' but you'll never see me now
Now I'm blaming you for everything

I'm so far away

Hey hey watch me wave
Goodbye to yesterday
Nothing left in my way
Hey hey I've been saved
With sun shining on my pain
Getting me through this day
Hey hey watch me wave
Goodbye to yesterday
Nothing left in my way
Feels so good to say

Now I'm blaming you

I'm so far away


----------



## Bi KaNd*E* RaVeR

**

*Sunshine
I can call you my baby boy
You can call me your baby girl
Maybe we can spend some time (some time)
I can be your sunshine!
I can call you my baby boy
You can call me your baby girl
Maybe we can spend some time (some time)
I can be your sunshine!
*
Look, I know you wanna chill wit a player
But all you got to do is keep it real wit a player
Just answer your phone whenever I call
Cause I'm riding on chrome whenever I ball
I like them short and tall but not too thick
I just walk in the spot and take my pick
And they wanna roll cause they like my style
And when I pop my collar I make them smile
I need a lady in the streets but a freak in the sheets
That know how to cook cause a nigga like to eat
Spaghetti, shrimp and steak and I'll adore you
I'll treat you like milk, I'll do nothing but spoil you

Sunshine
I can call you my baby boy
You can call me your baby girl
Maybe we can spend some time (some time)
I can be your sunshine!
I can call you my baby boy
You can call me your baby girl
Maybe we can spend some time (some time)
I can be your sunshine!

I know your friends wanna holla cause I got them dollars
Push the Maybach Monday, tuesday Impala
I switch whips like kicks I'm a balla (I'm a balla)
And if I get your phone number I'm a call ya (I'm a call ya)
And we can meet up the next day and chill
But I'm always on the road baby girl, that's how I live
I got bills to pay, I got moves to make
But when my plane touch down, pick me up at 8:00, don't be late

Sunshine
I can call you my baby boy
You can call me your baby girl
Maybe we can spend some time (some time)
I can be your sunshine!
I can call you my baby boy
You can call me your baby girl
Maybe we can spend some time (some time)
I can be your sunshine!

*We don't have to be in love (love)
We can just be friends!
I will be right there, beginning to the end!
I can bring my girls (girls), you can bring your friends
(friends)
We can both have fun, don't want this stuff to end!

They say love is pain and pain is love
I know ya Momma mad cause you talk to a thug
You think you know my type but you ain't got no clue
About - what a nigga like me do
I like to stack my bread and flip my chips
And I can change ya life *if ya get wit Flip
I take private jets to Vagas, man
It's twenty bread each pick cause I'm major man
We can cruise the world in a Bently Azure
But don't worry, the chauffer open the door
You couldn't ask for more cause we got it all (we got it all)
Cause you my baby girl right?, right?


----------



## neverwas

*Bon Jovi - Bed Of Roses*

Sitting here wasted and wounded 
at this old piano 
Trying hard to capture 
the moment this morning I don't know 
'Cause a bottle of vodka 
is still lodged in my head 
And some blond gave me nightmares 
I think she's still in my bed 
As I dream about movies 
they won't make of me when I'm dead 

*With an ironclad fist I wake up and 
French kiss the morning 
While some marching band keeps 
its own beat in my head 
While we're talking 
About all of the things that I long to believe 
About love and the truth and 
what you mean to me 
And the truth is baby you're all that I need 
*
I want to lay you down on a bed of roses 
For tonite I sleep on a bed of nails 
I want to be just as close as the Holy Ghost is 
And lay you down on a bed of roses 

Well I'm so far away 
That each step that I take is on my way home 
A king's ransom in dimes I'd given each night 
Just to see through this payphone 
Still I run out of time 
Or it's hard to get through 
Till the bird on the wire flies me back to you 
I'll just close my eyes and whisper, 
baby blind love is true 

I want to lay you down on a bed of roses 
For tonite I sleep on a bed of nails 
I want to be just as close as the Holy Ghost is 
And lay you down on a bed of roses 

The hotel bar hangover whiskey's gone dry 
The barkeeper's wig's crooked 
And she's giving me the eye 
I might have said yeah 
But I laughed so hard I think I died 

Now as you close your eyes
Know I'll be thinking about you 
While my mistress she calls me 
To stand in her spotlight again 
Tonite I won't be alone 
But you know that don't 
Mean I'm not lonely I've got nothing to prove 
For it's you that I'd die to defend 

I want to lay you down on a bed of roses 
For tonite I sleep on a bed of nails 
I want to be just as close as the Holy Ghost is 
And lay you down on a bed of roses

*the devil went down to georgia - rednex*

The devil went down to Georgia 
He was lookin' for a soul to steal 
He was in a bind 'cause he was way behind 
And he was willing to make a deal 

When he came across this young man 
Sawing on a fiddle and playing it hot 
And the devil jumped up on a hickory stump 
And said, "Boy let me tell you what 

"I guess you didn't know it 
But I'm a fiddle player too 
And if you'd care to take a dare 
I'll make a bet with you" 

"Now you play pretty good fiddle, son 
But give the devil his due 
I bet a fiddle of gold against your soul 
'Cause I think I'm better than you" 

The boy said "My name's Johnny 
And it might be a sin 
But I'll take your bet and you're gonna regret 
'Cause I'm the best that's ever been" 

Johhny you rosein up your bow 
And play your fiddle hard 
'Cause Hell's broke loose in Georgia 
And the devil deals the cards 

And if you win 
You get this shiny fiddle made of gold 
But if you lose 
The devil gets your soul 

The devil openned up his case 
And he said "I'll start this show" 
And fire flew from his fingertips 
As he roseined up his bow 

And he pulled the bow across the strings 
And it made an evil hiss 
Then a band of demons joined in 
And it sounded something like this 

When the devil finished Johnny said 
"Well you're pretty good, old son 
But sit down in that chair right there 
And let me show you how its done" 


Fire on the mountain, run boys run 
The devil's in the house of the rising sun 
Chicken in the bread pan pickin' out dough 
Granny does your dog bite, no child no 

The devil bowed his head 
Because he knew that he'd been beat 
And he laid that golden fiddle 
On the ground at Johnny's feet 

Johnny said "Devil, just come on back 
If you ever want to try again 
But I told you once, you son of a bitch 
I'm the best that's ever been" 

He played 
Fire on the mountain, run boys run 
The devil's in the house of the rising sun 
Chicken in the bread pan pickin' out dough 
Granny does your dog bite, no child no


----------



## killarava2day

*Immortal Technique*

`Homicide Harlem

Yeah.... Harlem streets stay flooded in white powder
Like those mother fuckers runnin' away from the twin towers
Gun shots rock the earth like a meteor shower
Bowling For Columbine, fair, giving the media power
Innocence devoured like a chicken spot snack box
Government cocain cooked into ghetto crack rock
Corrupt cops false testimony at your arraignment
Check to check, constant struggle to make the payments
Working your whole life wondering where the day went
The subway stays pakced like a multi-cultural slave ship
It's rush hour, 2:30 to 8, non stoppin'
And people coming home after corporate share croppin
And fuck flossin, mothers are trying to feed children
But gentrification is kicking them out of their building
A generation of babies born without health care
Families homeless, thrown the fuck off of the welfare

Homicide Harlem, BLAOW!, what's the problem?
Homicide Harlem, BLAOW!, what's the problem?
Homicide Harlem, BLAOW!, what's the problem?
Homicide Harlem, BLAOW!, what's the problem?

t's like Cambodia the killing fields uptown
We live in distress and hang the flag upside down
The sound of conservative politicians on television
People in the hood are blind so they tell us to listen
They vote for us to go to war instantly
But none of their kids serving the infantry
The odds are stacked against us like a casino
Think about it, most of the army is black and latino
And if you can't acknowledge the reality of my words
You just another stupid mother fucker out on the curb
Trying to escape from the ghetto with your ignorant ways
But you can't read history at an illiterate stage
And you can't raise a family on minimum wage
Why the fuck you think most of us are locked in a cage
I give niggaz the truth, cause they pride is indigent
You better off rich and guilty than poor and innocent
But I'm sick of feeling impotent watching the world burn
In the era of apocalypse waiting my turn
I'm a Harlem nigga that's concerned with the future
And if your in my way it'd be an honor to shoot ya
Up root ya with the evil that grows in my people
Making them deceitful, cannibalistic and lethal
But I see through the mentality implanted in us
And I educate my fam about who we should trust

Homicide Harlem, BLAOW!, what's the problem?
Homicide Harlem, BLAOW!, what's the problem?
Homicide Harlem, BLAOW!, what's the problem?
Homicide Harlem, BLAOW!, what's the problem?


----------



## glowbug

*Rolling Stones-Saint of Me* 


Saint Paul the persecutor 
Was a cruel and sinful man 
Jesus hit him with a blinding light 
And then his life began 
I said yeah 
I said yeah 

Augustin knew temptation 
He loved women, wine and song 
And all the special pleasures 
Of doing something wrong 
I said yeah 
I said yeah 

I said yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah 
You'll never make a saint of me 
Oh yeah, oh yeah 
You'll never make a saint of me 

And could you stand the torture 
And could you stand the pain 
Could you put your faith in Jesus 
When you're burning in the flames 

And I do believe in miracles 
And I want to save my soul 
And I know that I'm a sinner 
I'm gonna die here in the cold 
I said yes, I said yeah 

I said yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah 
You'll never make a saint of me 
Oh yeah, oh yeah 
You'll never make a saint of me 
Oh yeah, oh yeah 
You'll never make a saint of me 
Oh yeah, oh yeah 
You'll never make a saint of me 

I thought I heard an angel cry 
I thought I saw a teardrop falling from his eye 

John the Baptist was a martyr 
But he stirred up Herod's hate 
And Salome got her wish 
To have him served up on a plate 
I said yes 
I said yeah 

I said yeah, oh yeah, oh yeah 
You'll never make a saint of me 
Oh yeah, oh yeah 
You'll never make a saint of me 
Oh yeah, oh yeah 
You'll never make a saint of me 
Oh yeah, oh yeah 
You'll never make a saint of me 

I thought I heard an angel cry 
I thought I saw a teardrop falling from his eye 
I thought I saw an angel cry 

You'll never make a saint of me 
You'll never make a saint of me


----------



## mealltach

_Alarm Call_  - Bjork

Wo-oo-ooh hoh! 

I have walked this earth 
And watched people 

It doesnt scare me at all 

I can be sincere 
And say I like them 

It doesnt scare me at all 

You can't say no to hope 
Can't say no to happiness 

It doesn't scare me at all

I want to go on a mountain-top 
With a radio and good batteries 
And play a joyous tune and 
Free the human race
From suffering 

It doesnt scare me at all 

I'm no fucking buddhist 
But this is enlightenment 

The less room you give me 
The more space I've got

It doesnt scare me at all 

You can't say no to hope 
Can't say no to happiness 

It doesnt scare me at all 

I want to be on a mountain-top 
With a radio and good batteries 
And play a joyous tune and 
Free the human race 
From suffering 

It doesnt scare me at all 

This is an alarm-call
So wake-up, wake-up now
(beep beep beep etc)
Woo-ooooo-ooh! 
Today has never happened 
And it doesnt frighten me 

It doesnt scare me at all 

You can't say no to hope 
You can't say no to happiness 
Wo-oo-ooh! 

It doesnt scare me at all, wo-oo-ooh! .... 
(beep beep beep etc.)


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

Incubus - The Warmth 


I'd like to close my eyes, go numb
but there's a cold wind coming from
the top of the highest high rise today
it's not a breeze cause it blows hard
yes and it wants me to discard
the humanity I know
watched the warmth blow away

So don't let the world bring you down
not everyone here is that fucked up and cold
remember why you came and while you're alive
experience the warmth before you grow old

So do you think I should adhere
to that pressing new frontier
and leave in my wake, a trail of fear
should I hold my head up high
and throw a wrench in spokes by
leaving the air behind me clear

So don't let the world bring you down
not everyone here is that fucked up and cold
remember why you came and while you're alive
experience the warmth before you grow old

So don't let the world bring you down
not everyone here is that fucked up and cold
remember why you came and while you're alive
experience the warmth before you grow old
before you grow old
where did it go?
where did it go?
where did it go?
where did it go?


----------



## MoeBro

*Muse
Feeling Good*

Birds flying high 
You know how I feel 
Sun in the sky 
You know how I feel 
Reeds driftin' on by 
You know how I feel
It's a new dawn 
It's a new day 
It's a new life 
For me 
And I'm feeling good

Fish in the sea 
You know how I feel 
River running free
You know how I feel 
Blossom in the tree 
You know how I feel
It's a new dawn 
It's a new day 
It's a new life 
For me 
And I'm feeling good

Dragonfly out in the sun you know what I mean, don't you know 
Butterflies all havin' fun you know what I mean 
Sleep in peace when the day is done 
And this old world is a new world 
And a bold world 
For me

Stars when you shine 
You know how I feel 
Scent of the pine 
You know how I feel 
Yeah freedom is mine 
And I know how I feel
It's a new dawn 
It's a new day 
It's a new life 
For me

And I'm feeling good

 - m o e


----------



## killarava2day

Immortal Technique

The poverty of Philosophy

Most of my Latino and black people who are struggling to get food, clothes and shelter in the hood are so concerned with that, that philosophising about freedom and socialist democracy is usually unfortunately beyond their rationale. They don't realise that America can't exist without separating them from their identity, because if we had some sense of who we really are, there's no way in hell we'd allow this country to push it's genocidal consensus on our homelands. This ignorance exists, but it can be destroyed.

Niggaz talk about change and working within the system to achieve that. The problem with always being a conformist is that when you try to change the system from within, it's not you who changes the system; it's the system that will eventually change you. There is usually nothing wrong with compromise in a situation, but compromising yourself in a situation is another story completely, and I have seen this happen long enough in the few years that I've been alive to know that it's a serious problem. Latino America is a huge colony of countries whose presidents are cowards in the face of economic imperialism. You see, third world countries are rich places, abundant in resources, and many of these countries have the capacity to feed their starving people and the children we always see digging for food in trash on commercials. But plutocracies, in other words a government run by the rich such as this one and traditionally oppressive European states, force the third world into buying overpriced, unnecessary goods while exporting huge portions of their natural resources.

I'm quite sure that people will look upon my attitude and sentiments and look for hypocrisy and hatred in my words. My revolution is born out of love for my people, not hatred for others.
You see, most of Latinos are here because of the great inflation that was caused by American companies in Latin America. Aside from that, many are seeking a life away from the puppet democracies that were funded by the United States; places like El Salvador, Guatemala, Peru, Columbia, Nicaragua, Ecuador and Republica Dominicana, and not just Spanish-speaking countries either, but Haiti and Jamaica as well.
As different as we have been taught to look at each other by colonial society, we are in the same struggle and until we realize that, we'll be fighting for scraps from the table of a system that has kept us subservient instead of being self-determined. And that's why we have no control over when the embargo will stop in Cuba, or when the bombs will stop dropping in Vieques.

But you see, here in America the attitude that is fed to us is that outside of America there live lesser people. "Fuck them, let them fend for themselves." No, _fuck you_, they _are_ you. No matter how much you want to dye your hair blonde and put fake eyes in, or follow an anorexic standard of beauty, or no matter how many diamonds you buy from people who exploit your own brutally to get them, no matter what kind of car you drive or what kind of fancy clothes you put on, _you will never be them_. They're always gonna look at you as nothing but a little monkey. I'd rather be proud of what I am, rather than desperately try to be something I'm really not, just to fit in. And whether we want to accept it or not, that's what this culture or lack of culture is feeding us.

I want a better life for my family and for my children, but it doesn't have to be at the expense of millions of lives in my homeland. We're given the idea that if we didn't have these people to exploit then America wouldn't be rich enough to let us have these little petty material things in our lives and basic standards of living. No, that's wrong. It's the business giants and the government officials who make all the real money. We have whatever they kick down to us. My enemy is not the average white man, it's not the kid down the block or the kids I see on the street; my enemy is the white man I don't see: the people in the white house, the corporate monopoly owners, fake liberal politicians--those are my enemies. The generals of the armies that are mostly conservatives--those are the real mother-fuckers that I need to bring it to, not the poor, broke country-ass soldier that's too stupid to know shit about the way things are set up.

In fact, I have more in common with most working and middle-class white people than I do with most rich black and Latino people. As much as racism bleeds America, we need to understand that classism is the real issue. Many of us are in the same boat and it's sinking, while these bourgeis mother-fuckers ride on a luxury liner, and as long as we keep fighting over kicking people out of the little boat we're all in, we're gonna miss an opportunity to gain a better standard of living as a whole.

In other words, I don't want to escape the plantation--I want to come back, free all my people, hang the mother-fucker that kept me there and burn the house to the god damn ground. I want to take over the encomienda and give it back to the people who work the land.

You cannot change the past but you can make the future, and anyone who tells you different is a fucking lethargic devil. I don't look at a few token Latinos and black people in the public eye as some type of achievement for my people as a whole. Most of those successful individuals are sell-outs and house Negroes.

But, I don't consider brothers a sell-out if they move out of the ghetto. Poverty has nothing to do with our people. It's not in our culture to be poor. That's only been the last 500 years of our history; look at the last 2000 years of our existence and what we brought to the world in terms of science, mathematics, agriculture and forms of government. You know the idea of a confederation of provinces where one federal government controls the states? The Europeans who came to this country stole that idea from the Iroquois lead. The idea of impeaching a ruler comes from an Aztec tradition. That's why Montezuma was stoned to death by his own people 'cause he represented the agenda of white Spaniards once he was captured, not the Aztec people who would become Mexicans.

So in conclusion, I'm not gonna vote for anybody just 'cause they black or Latino--they have to truly represent the community and represent what's good for all of us proletariat.

Porque si no, entonces te mando pa’l carajo carbón gusano hijo de puta
serramos libre pronto Viva La Revolución Que viva la revolución!


----------



## MoeBro

*A Perfect Circle
The Outsider*

Help me if you can
It's just that this is not the way I'm wired
So could you please, help me understand why
You've given in to all these reckless dark desires

You're lying to yourself again
Suicidal imbecile
Think about it, put it on the faultline
What'll it take to get it through to you precious
I'm over this, why do you wanna throw it away like this
Such a mess, why would i wanna watch you

Disconnect and self destruct one bullet at a time
What's your rush now, everyone will have his day to die

Medicated, drama queen, picture perfect, numb belligerance
Narcisistic, drama queen, craving fame and all this decadence

Lying through your teeth again
Suicidal imbecile
Think about it, put it on the fautline
What'll it take to get it through to you precious
I'm over this, why do you wanna throw it away like this
Such a mess, why would i wanna watch you

Disconnect and self destruct one bullet at a time
What's your rush now, everyone will have his day to die

They were right about you
They were right about you

Lying to my face again
Suicidal imbecile
Think about it, put it on the fautline
What'll it take to get it through to you precious
I'm over this , why do you wanna throw it away like this
Such a mess, over this, over this

Disconnect and self destruct, one bullet at a time
What's your hurry, everyone will have his day to die
If you choose to pull the trigger, should your drama prove sincere


----------



## cherub

For my girl 


Artist: Crossfade 
Title: No Giving Up 

*So you found out today your life's not the same
Not quite as perfect as it was yesterday but
When you were just getting in the groove
Now you're faced with something new
And I know it hurts and I know you feel torn
But you never gave up this easily before
So why do you choose today to give it all away*

Well it's not so bad y'all
Together we all fall
Just as long we get up we'll stand tall
We shouldn't waste another day
Thinking 'bout the things that we forgot to say

I'm hittin' back y'all
Kickin' these four walls
Just as hard as I can til I can't crawl
I won't waste another day
With all these silly things
Swimmin' in my brain


There's no giving up now
Do you really want to give this all away
Can't you ever see things in a different way
Somedays
No giving up now
Such a beautiful thing to throw away
You should think things through
Over and over again
All over again

*So your scars fade away
You soaked up the pain
A better person 'cause you lived through those days
And now you know what it's like to prove
You can overcome anything that gets to you
Well it's alright
We're sayin' our goodbyes
To the past and everything that ain't right
We won't waste another day
With all these silly things in our way*

There's no giving up now
Do you really want to give this all away
Can't you ever see things in a different way
Somedays
No giving up now
Such a beautiful thing to throw away
You should think things through
Over and over again
All over again


I know we have given
All that we can give
When there's nothing to lean on
Well, I remember this
All we make of this lifetime
Is always here within
And remembering that's why
We should never give in

There's no giving up now
Do you really want to give this all away
Can't you ever see things in a different way
Somedays
No giving up now
Such a beautiful thing to throw away
You should think things through
Over and over again
All over again


There's no giving up now


----------



## Mysterier

^I finally found the friggin thing...lol.

*No Motiv* 

Audition

Comeback to me enter the ghost of a loved one 
I still see her silhouette 
I took the seasons for granted now I'm alone 
Somebody save me from losing it 
What's your ideal woman can you say 
Leave it to me 
We're going to find you a candidate 
Just wait and see for the audition 

Think you all can just runaway with love 
My sadomasochistic 
Make us fail like the other ones you've done 
Now drain the pain of my sick 
Though I never was ever unhappy 
Your agony betrays your lies 
It's cause all I ever could feel was bad 
These words cut through meat and bone 

Hello my love, I waited today for your call 
Please be alarmed how I can behave 
I've been abused, my family tree roots into hell 
But I can keep you warm... with my pain 

I'll be the only one you can love 
You're all the same 
I'll bring you into my oblivion 
Deeper, deeper now you understand 

These words cut through meat and bone


----------



## Negative

Knife Prty--The Deftones

my knife it's sharp and chrome
come see inside my bones
all of the fiends are on the block
I'm the new king
I taste the queen
in here we are all anemic
in here anemic and sweet
so go get your knife
and come in
so go get your knife
and lay down
so go get your knife now kiss me
I can float here forever
in this room we can't touch
the floor in here
we're all anemic
in here anemic and sweet so


----------



## neverwas

*the whitlams - laugh in their faces*

We fall into old habits 
Talk about giving it up after getting right on 
Letter to your mother says you're doing everything you can 
And I'm glad that she won't get the joke 

You're as free as a ten year old 
With a room of your very own 
Doesn't matter at all what all those people say at home 
With your good humour you're a hero 

And you can stop them dragging you down 
They've got nothing better to do 
Sometimes you've got to laugh in their faces 

It doesn't matter if your guitar is in hock 
It doesn't matter if you owe us all a lot 
'Cause you're getting happier by the minute 
And they wouldn't have a clue about what it's like to be lazy 
when you've got too much to do


*the whitlams - charlie no.1*

I've seen her type before
Sandals and the hair
They fall in love with big dumb boys
And we sit and stare
So we walked the long way home
Glasses in our hands
When the last of the ice is eaten
Throw them as far as we can

There's a problem, there's no sleepy girl
Wrap you in her loving arms
There's a lizard on the doorstep
And there is music in my head

We put the world on hold
Two young men growing old
Talk of years like lost weekends
And the harbour shrugs
Cos' Friends are getting fewer
And we vow life will be fuller
And if the last of our dreams are broken
We'll walk the same way home

There's a problem, there's no sleepy girl
Wrap you in her loving arms
There's no sleepy girl
Wrap you in her loving arms
There's a lizard on the doorstep
And there is music in my head

There's a gold star on your forehead
But there is trouble up a head, Charlie
What'll become of us?
I had my dreams for the both of us
For the both of us

You might be unworthy
You remember what I remember
That’s enough to care
You don't fall of the rails


----------



## mealltach

*kaz posted the notwist, yay!*

_like spinning plates_ - radiohead

while you make pretty speeches
i'm being cut to shreds
you feed me to the lions
a delicate balance

and this just feels like
spinning plates
i'm living in cloud cuckoo land
and this just feels like
spinning plates
my body's floating down the muddy river


----------



## neverwas

*pj harvey - shame*

I don't need no lasso
I don't need no ball and chain
I don't need anything with you
Such a shame, shame, shame
Shame, shame, shame
Shame is the shadow of love

You changed my life
We were as green as grass
And I was hypnotized
From the first 'til the last
Kiss of shame, shame, shame
Shame is the shadow of love

I'd jump for you into the fire
I'd jump for you into the flame
Tried to go forward with my life
I just feel shame, shame, shame
Shame, shame, shame
Shame is the shadow of love

If you tell a lie
I still would take the blame
If you pass me by
It's such a shame, shame, shame


----------



## Mariposa

Hi.  I don't post in here much, but I do lurk and find wisdom and comfort in all your words... they are much more eloquent and ordinarily less frustrated and rage filled than my own.

I ended a relationship recently.  Here's why:

*Beatles- I'm Looking Through You*

I'm looking through you,
where did you go?
I thought I knew you,
what did I know?
You don't look different, but you have changed.
I'm looking through you, you're not the same.

Your lips are moving,
I cannot hear.
Your voice is soothing,
but the words aren't clear.
You don't sound different,
I've learned the game.
I'm looking through you,
you're not the same.

Why, tell me why, did you not treat me right?
Love has a nasty habit of disappearing overnight.

You're thinking of me,
the same old way.
You were above me,
but not today.
The only difference is you're down there.
I'm looking through you,
any other way.

*Why, tell me why did you not treat me right?
Love has a nasty habit of disappearing overnight.*

I'm looking through you,
where did you go?
*I thought I knew you,
what did I know?*
You don't look different,
but you have changed.
I'm looking through you,
you're not the same!


----------



## neverwas

*hugs mariposa420*

*the whitlams - melbourne*

She paints pictures on the wall
She eats all of the garden
She has an aversion to conviction
She calls her dog "the bear"

In love with this girl
And with her town as well
Walking 'round the rainy city
What a pity there's things to do at home

She paints pictures on the wall
I awake to see the feelings from the night before
She eats all of the garden, it's a jungle out there
And we won't return by dawn

If I had three lives
I'd marry her in two
I'm dreaming of a time
That we sit when the music stops

She has an aversion to conviction
She's more confused than ever
Won't pay her fines and wonders when the cops will get her
She calls her dog "the bear"
And walks him with me to the corner in her pyjamas

In love with this girl
And with her town as well
Walking 'round the rainy city
What a pity there's things to do at home


----------



## neverwas

*queens of the stone age - you cant quit me baby*

It's a mistake, but who knows
Followed you home, crawled in your window
This life is a trip when you're psycho in love
And I know

Followed your friends, you were not there
Slashed and I cut, I bled in the sink
Heard what you said and you're laughing baby
Slashed and I cut, and I do it for you
I want you to notice when I'm not around
Wherever you are

You're solid gold
I'll see you in hell


----------



## cherub

Artist: Crossfade 
Title: Starless 


If only you could watch me fall
I cannot feel it anymore
The soul you cut the soul you adore
Cannot feel you anymore
Cause you've run through me with the destructive force
I think somehow I gotta see it straight
I gotta get you out of me
But I cannot get through to you

See me I'm down and I get deeper with every breath
See me I'm over the edge farther with every step
See me I'm doen and I get deeper with every breath
Standing over the edge I'm taking my last breath

How I feel like I'm starless
I'm ready to fade now
And how I feel like I'm starless
I'm hopeless and grayed out 
Somehow I feel like I'm starless
I'm ready to fade now
And now I feel like I'm starless
I'm ready to burn out

I can transcend you and mentally bend you
But I can't handle the shit that I'm into
I have been blinded and always reminded
Of the things I've wanted but I never could find

I am a part of a world that I hate I wish the 
End would come faster my world's a disaster
Can't you see that I;m down and I'm drowning 
And I can't keep my head above my wake

I gotta get you out of my veins
I gotta get you out of my blood
I gotta get you out of my scene
I gotta get you out of me

What I'm really trying hard to get down to words
Is the way I fit into this world 
Things I survived pushed me to the darkeer side
Because of life as it was the life that was
Yours should've never been mine
But I never could take anymore of this
Cause I'm always gonna get down to the floor
It's a cold gun that I kiss
'Cause I cannot break anymore

Somehow I feel like I'm starless
I'm ready to fade now 
That's how I feel when I'm starless
I'm hopeless and grayed out
Somehow I feel like I'm starless
I'm ready to burn out oh
Now I'm starless


----------



## MoeBro

*Soundgarden
Blow Up The Outside World*

Nothing seems to kill me no matter how hard I try
Nothing is closing my eyes
Nothing can beat me down for your pain or delight
And nothing seems to break me
No matter how hard I fall nothing can break me at all
Not one for giving up though not invincible I know

I've givin' everything I need
I'd give you everything I own
I'd give in if it could at least be ours alone
I've given everything I could
To blow it to hell and gone
Burrow down in and
Blow up the outside world

Someone tried to tell me something
Don't let the world get you down
Nothing will do me in before I do myself
So save it for your own and the ones you can help

Want to make it understood
Wanting though I never would
Trying though I know it's wrong
Blowing it to hell and gone
Wishing though I never could
Blow up the outside world

 - meow


----------



## DG

I cant get this out of my head.

*The Streets- Dry Your Eyes. *

In one single moment your whole life can turn 'round 
I stand there for a minute starin’ straight into the ground 
Lookin’ to the left slightly, then lookin’ back down 
World feels like it’s caved in – proper sorry frown 
Please let me show you where we could only just be, for us 
I can change and I can grow or we could adjust 
The wicked thing about us is we always have trust 
We can even have an open relationship, if you must 
I look at her she stares almost straight back at me 
But her eyes glaze over like she’s lookin’ straight through me 
Then her eyes must have closed for what seems an eternity 
When they open up she’s lookin’ down at her feet 

Dry your eyes mate 
I know it’s hard to take but her mind has been made up 
There’s plenty more fish in the sea 
Dry your eyes mate 
I know you want to make her see how much this pain hurts 
But you’ve got to walk away now 
It’s over 

So then I move my hand up from down by my side 
It's shakin’, my life is crashin’ before my eyes 
Turn the palm of my hand up to face the skies 
Touch the bottom of her chin and let out a sigh 
‘Cause I can’t imagine my life without you and me 
There’s things I can’t imagine doin’, things I can’t imagine seein’ 
It weren't supposed to be easy, surely 
Please, please, I beg you please 
She brings her hands up towards where my hands rested 
She wraps her fingers round mine with the softness she’s blessed with 
She peels away my fingers, looks at me and then gestures 
By pushin’ my hand away to my chest, from hers 

Dry your eyes mate 
I know it’s hard to take but her mind has been made up 
There’s plenty more fish in the sea 
Dry your eyes mate 
I know you want to make her see how much this pain hurts 
But you’ve got to walk away now 
It’s over 

And I’m just standin’ there, I can’t say a word 
‘Cause everythin’s just gone 
I’ve got nothin’ 
Absolutely nothin’ 

Tryin’ to pull her close out of bare desperation 
Put my arms around her tryin’ to change what she’s sayin’ 
Pull my head level with hers so she might engage in 
Look into her eyes to make her listen again 
I’m not gonna fuckin’, just fuckin’ leave it all now 
‘Cause you said it'd be forever and that was your vow 
And you’re gonna let our things simply crash and fall down 
You’re well out of order now, this is well out of town 
She pulls away, my arms are tightly clamped round her waist 
Gently pushes me back and she looks at me straight 
Turns around so she’s now got her back to my face 
Takes one step forward, looks back, and then walks away 

Dry your eyes mate 
I know it’s hard to take but her mind has been made up 
There’s plenty more fish in the sea 
Dry your eyes mate 
I know you want to make her see how much this pain hurts 
But you’ve got to walk away now 
It’s over 

I know in the past I’ve found it hard to say 
Tellin’ you things, but not tellin’ straight 
But the more I pull on your hand and say 
The more you pull away 

Dry your eyes mate 
I know it’s hard to take but her mind has been made up 
There’s plenty more fish in the sea 
Dry your eyes mate 
I know you want to make her see how much this pain hurts 
But you’ve got to walk away now.


----------



## cherub

*After All 
by Delerium* 

She knows the voices in her mind
They tell her
To leave

She’s tired of smiling madly
Until silence becomes very silently 
A noise in her mind

*After all she's got nothing inside
No good to give
No meaning to live
The mist engulfed tonight
Every single star

After all they shared 
How could he simply say no
After all they shared
He turned away from her to go
She said she wouldn’t cry
That was really just a lie

She knows the noises in her mind
Nothing’s left but
Screaming silence

After all she feels numbness inside
The feeling’s gone
She’s upside down
The pictures behind her closed eyes
This time you went too far*

After all they shared 
How could he simply say no
After all they shared
He turned away from her to go
She said she wouldn’t cry
That was really just a lie

After all they shared 
How could he simply say no
After all they shared
He turned away from her to go
She said she wouldn’t cry
That was really just a lie

After all she has nothing inside
No good to give
No meaning to live
The mist engulfed tonight
Every single star

After all they shared 
How could he simply say no
After all they shared
He turned away from her to go
She said she wouldn’t cry
That was really just a lie

After all they shared 
How could he simply say no (simply say no)
After all they shared
He turned away from her to go
She said she wouldn’t cry
That was really just a lie

After all they shared 
How could he simply say no (simply say no)
After all they shared
He turned away from her to go
She said she wouldn’t cry
That was really just a lie

After all they shared 
How could he simply say no (how could he simply say no)
After all they shared (after all)
He turned away from her to go (he just turned away)
*She said she wouldn’t cry
That was really just a lie*


----------



## KaNdii kiSses

Mya Fallen-

Oh
Yeah
Huh Oh

You complete me
Like air and water boy
I need thee
And when I'm in your arms I feel free
Fallen
My heads up in the clouds in love
I'm proud
To you say it loud
Like an accident it happend
Out of nowhere
It just happend
And I aint mad at all
Because I've

Fallen
Head over hills
I've fallen
In love with you
I've fallen
And I can't get up
Don't wanna get up
Because of love (Because of love)

Fallen
Head over hills
I've fallen
In love with you
I've fallen
And I can't get up
Don't wanna get up
Because of love

Baby
To let you get away is crazy (Let you get away)
so I'm doing what it takes 
To make you pledge your love to me
You see cause I'm tryna be a lady
For ever and ever baby
The picture wouldn't be the same
If you weren't standing next to me
Can't you see I'm fallen

Fallen
Head over hills
I've fallen (I'm fallen)
In love with you
I've fallen (Oh)
And I can't get up
Don't wanna get up
Because of love (Because of love)

Fallen
Head over hills
I've fallen
In love with you
I've fallen
And I can't get up (And I can't get up)
Don't wanna get up (Don't wanna get up)
Because of love

You compliment me
Not an accesory
Your nesesary
You never could speak bad words against me
Your bare with me
Security
Are you here with me
Your my hapiness
My joy (Joy)
And all because of you boy
I look forward to the time
I spend with you
Whatever it is we do

Cause I'm fallen for you boy
Yeah, yeah, yeah
Fallen
I've fallen for you
Fallen
Head over hills for you
So in love with you
Fallen
Love, oh
For you

Touch me (Touch me)
Hold me (Hold me)
Love me (Love me)
Kiss me
In love with you
Talk to me (Talk to me)
Caress me (Oh)
Play with me
Don't wanna get up
It's gonna be
Your my everything

Fallen
Head over hills (To let you get away is crazy)
I've fallen
In love with you
I've fallen
And I can't get up (I won't get up)
Don't wanna get up (Don't wanna get up)
Because of love

Fallen (Touch me)
Head over hills (Hold me)
I've fallen 
In love with you
I've fallen (Whoa)
And I can't get up (With you)
Don't wanna get up
Because of love

Fallen (In love)
Head over hills
I've fallen (My joy)
In love with you
I've fallen 
And I can't get up (And I can't get up)
Don't wanna get up (Don't wanna get up)
Because of love

Fallen (Head over hills for you)
Head over hills (So in love with you)
I've fallen
In love with you
I've fallen
And I can't get up (And I can't get up)
Don't wanna get up (Don't wanna get up)
Because of love


----------



## neverwas

*at the drive in - hulahoop wounds*


in a small ghost town, there's a little arcade
where the poltergeists play their video games
at the top of the roof he says
game over they said, game over they said
run and get your quarters in
over cliffs we will swim ahead

do the shackles underneath your bed
haunt the shackles in their grooves

salem is home sentenced to live
yes this i know...comes back tenfold

at the bottom of a french blue pool
roamed the drunk chipped tooth
of the man in the moon

burn furnace burn at the bottom of the cliff
shined a diamond with no end to its trip

hook and sinker

i wrote it all down for you
match a name to the face
do you suspect?
do you confess? do you confess?


----------



## neverwas

*portishead - pearl*

I want you now as then
Don't tell me
you want to stay
too much time
Now has passed
too too soon a thing to do
I was only thinking i would do right
Now and then i need a little sting
I was only trying not to second guess
Why you came

But Since i have changed
I'm chasing opposites 
Things that you do
Stay on my mind till i'm 
So tired I can't
I can't see when you go
I can't see when you keep silencing me
Telling me things
No reason I should stay
When you know what to say 
To tug me

Talk is cheap
That look of yours
Too Too cold now
The call
Could you feel 
So ravaged and misunderstood
Everything changed
Nothing remains

So consider now when it was easy
Knowing what you do 
And what you gave
I was silly knowing what was to be
My mistake

But Since I have changed
I'm chasing opposites 
Things that you do
Stay on my mind till I'm 
So tired I can't 
I can't see when you go
I can't see when you keep silencing me
Telling me things
No reason I should stay
When you know what to say 
To tug me

Since i have changed
I'm chasing opposites 
Things that you do
Stay on my mind till i'm 
So tired I can't see when you go
I can't see when you keep silencing me
Telling me things
No reason I should stay
When you know what to say 
To tug me


----------



## TiberCross

SEBADOH- careful (not all lyrics)


drop your guard, i'll get to know you
simon says it's time to move 
and god only knows, i think about you
cuz it's never time to show  and prove
it's never time to show and prove 

watch out for my bullshit 
everybody's got it 
careful as a soldier, we're so strong
begging my new teacher 
thought you'd never reach her 
she's standing there in front of you


----------



## mariacallas

*Every Rose Has its Thorn - Poison*

We both lie silently still
In the dead of the night
Although we both lie close together
We feel miles apart inside

Was it something I said or something I did
Did my words not come out right
Though I tried not to hurt you
Though I tried
But I guess that’s why they say

Chorus:
Every rose has it’s thorn
Just like every night has it’s dawn
Just like every cowboy sings his sad, sad song
Every rose has it’s thorn

Yeah it does

I listen to our favorite song
Playing on the radio
Hear the dj say loves a game of easy come and
Easy go
But I wonder does he know
Has he ever felt like this
And I know that you’d be here right now
If I could have let you know somehow
I guess

Chorus

Though it’s been a while now
I can still feel so much pain
Like a knife that cuts you the wound heals
But the scar, that scar remains

Solo

I know I could have saved a love that night
If I’d known what to say
Instead of makin’ love
We both made our separate ways

But now I hear you found somebody new
And that I never meant that much to you
To hear that tears me up inside
And to see you cuts me like a knife
I guess


----------



## mariacallas

*LIFE OF SURPRISES - Prefab Sprout*

You can keep the good times righteousness
The best parting line
Rather then pretend we are a1 ultrafine
Shall I be the first then to say what we have found
There’s something in our lifetime won’t let us settle down

Darling it’s a life of surprises
It’s no help growing older or wiser
You don’t have to pretend you’re not crying
When it’s even in the way that you’re walking

Never let your conscience be harmful to your health
Let no neurotic impulse turn inward on itself
Just say that you were happy, as happy would allow
And tell yourself that that will have to do for now

Darling it’s a life of surprises
It’s no help growing older or wiser
You don’t have to pretend you’re not crying
When it’s even in the way that you’re walking - baby talking

Never say you’re bitter jack
Bitter makes the worst things come back

Darling it’s a life of surprises
It’s no help growing older or wiser
You don’t have to pretend you’re not crying
When it’s even in the way that you’re walking - baby talking

Never say you’re bitter jack
Bitter makes the worst things come back

Darling it’s a life of surprises
It’s no help growing older or wiser
You don’t have to pretend you’re not crying
When it’s even in the way that you’re walking


----------



## skywise

The lyrics themselves don't really appeal alone right now - you have to add thoms voice and the general prettiness of the song to make it more melancholy in a "trying to deal with life" kind of way than morbid.  Then it fits my mood.

Radiohead- Bulletproof.

Limb by limb, tooth by tooth 
Tearing up inside of me 
Every day, every hour 
I wish that I was bullet proof 

Wax me, mould me 
Heat the pins and stab them in 
You have turned me into this 
Just wish that it was bullet proof, 
was bullet proof 

So pay the money and take a shot 
Lead-fill the hole in me 
I could burst a million bubbles 
All surrogate and bullet proof 
And bullet proof 
And bullet proof 
And bullet proof


----------



## Negative

Dedicated to the bluelighter that's crushing on me . . . . no telling who though, hehehe . . . Somebody Loves Me . . . 

*Garbage--#1 Crush*


I would die for you 
I would die for you 
I've been dying just to feel you by my side 
To know that you're mine 

I will cry for you 
I will cry for you 
I will wash away your pain with all my tears 
And drown your fear 

I will pray for you 
I will pray for you 
I will sell my soul for something pure and true 
Someone like you 

See your face every place that I walk in 
Hear your voice every time that I'm talking 
You will believe in me 
And I will never be ignored 

I will burn for you 
Feel pain for you 
I will twist the knife and bleed my aching heart 
And tear it apart 

I will lie for you 
Beg and steal for you 
I will crawl on hands and knees until you see 
You're just like me 

Violate all the love that I'm missing 
Throw away all the pain that I'm living 
You will believe in me 
And I can never be ignored 

I would die for you 
I would kill for you 
I will steal for you 
I'd do time for you 
I will wait for you 
I'd make room for you 
I'd sink ships for you 
To be close to you 
To be part of you 
Cause I believe in you 
I believe in you 
I would die for you


----------



## Mysterier

*Further Seems Forever*

*Further Seems Forever* 

_lets set this city ablaze 
we'll burn down the 
monuments and build 
mountains in our place we 
could see everything. we 
could start a fire (we could start a fire) 
and all shine in its light 
shine so bright we burn in 
eyes and heal the stories 
ending. 

this is the last 
time we will ever bleed to 
feel alive. consider 
this a rehearsal your 
heart of hearts rekindled. [2x] 

the last 
time we will ever bleed to 
feel alive. 

catching the fruits of our 
labors and holdig our 
hearts in our hands 
waiting for you to sound a 
prayer in the form of an 
anchor replied by holding 
you up in red skies bound 
by love. let's set this 
city ablaze we'll learn 
how to start a fire(we'll learn 
how to start a fire) shine 
so bright we burn in eyes. 
(we could start a fire)_

- - - -


----------



## cherub

Artist: Kelly Clarkson 
Title: Low 


*Everybody’s talking
But they don’t say a thing
They look at me with sad eyes
But I don’t want the sympathy*
Its cool you didn’t want me
Sometimes you can’t go back
why’d you have to go and make a mess like that
Well I just have to say
Before I let go

*Have you ever been low?
Have you ever had a friend that let you down so?*
When the truth came out
Were you the last to know?
Were you left out in the cold?
What you did was low

*No I don’t need your number
There’s nothing left to say*
Except I never though it’d hurt this much to be sane 
My friends are outside waiting
I’ve gotta go

Have you ever been low?
Have you ever had a friend that let you down so?
When the truth came out
Were you the last to know?
Were you left out in the cold?
What you did was low
What you did was low (low)
What you did was low (low)
What you did was low (low)

*I walk out of this darkness
With no sense of regret
and I go with a clear conicious
We both know that you can’t say that*
Rest assured
For all the time I loved you so…
Ya

Have you ever been low?
Have you ever had a friend that let you down so?
When the truth came out
Were you the last to know?
Were you left out in the cold?
What you did was low

Have you ever been low?
Have you ever had a friend that let you down so?
When the truth came out
Were you the last to know?
Were you left out in the cold?
What you did was low 

Have you ever been low?
Have you ever had a friend that let you down so?
*Cuz what you did was low*


----------



## neverwas

*even in death - evanesence*

Give me a reason to believe that you're gone
I see your shadow so I know they're all wrong
Moonlight on the soft brown earth
It leads me to where you lay
They took you away from me but now I'm taking you home

I'll stay forever here with you
My love
The softly spoken words you gave me
Even in death our love goes on

Some say I'm crazy for my love,oh my love
But no bonds can hold me from your side,oh my love
They don't know you can't leave me
They don't hear you singing to me

I'll stay forever here with you
My love
The softly spoken words you gave me
Even in death our love goes on
And I can't love you anymore than I do
(guitar solo)

I'll stay forever here with you
My love
The softly spoken words you gave me
Even in death our love goes on
And I can't love you anymore than I do
(I´ll die,but real love is forever)


----------



## onetwothreefour

sure, it's not exactly subtle, but sometimes it just feels right.

*nirvana* - "rape me"

_Rape me
Rape me my friend
Rape me
Rape me again

I’m not the only one
I’m not the only one
I’m not the only one
I’m not the only one

Hate me
Do it and do it again
Waste me
Rape me my friend

I’m not the only one
I’m not the only one
I’m not the only one
I’m not the only one

My favorite inside source
I’ll kiss your open sores
Appreciate your concern
You’ll always stink and burn

Rape me
Rape me my friend
Rape me
Rape me again

I’m not the only one
I’m not the only one
I’m not the only one
I’m not the only one

Rape me!
Rape me!
Rape me!
Rape me!
Rape me!
Rape me!
Rape me!
Rape me!
Rape me!_


----------



## cherub

Artist: Nelly Furtado 
Title: Try 



*All I know
Is everything is not as it's seems*
but the more I grow the less I know
And I have lived so many lives
Though I'm not old
And the more I see, the less I grow
The fewer the seeds the more I sow

*Then I see you standing there
Wanting more from me
And all I can do is try*
Then I see you standing there
Wanting more from me
And all I can do is try

*I wish I hadn't seen all of the realness
And all the real people are really not real at all*
The more I look the more I learn
The more I cry the more I cry
As I say goodbye to the way of life
I thought I had designed for me

And I see you standing there
Wanting more from me
And all I can do is try
Then I see you standing there
I'm all I'll ever be
But all I can do is try
Try, try............

*All of the moments that already passed
We'll try to go back and make them last
All of the things we want each other to be
We never will be, we never will be 
And that's wonderful, and that's life
And that's you, baby
This is me, baby
And we are, we are, we are, we are
Free
In our love
We are free in our love*


----------



## Furnace

*FUCK RELATIONSHIPS UP THEIR STUPID ASSES*

*And You Will Know Us by the Trail of Dead - Heart In The Hand Of The Matter*

Ride the apocalypse
Coming through the city side
Fallen angel no need to hide
All bodies collide and fate decides
Where vengance hits
Where our love will fit
I can't find your face
I can't see a trace
In a world coming to a close
I'm so damned I can't win
With my heart in my hands again
Take your hurt
A muse of sin
With my heart in my hands again

And this is where it began
Shot through a shattered lens
And there is virtue in lonliness
In vacant lots and florescent malls
In one room coffins and crowded halls
There is nothing to be done
We have lost all control
I walk in the shadows of your tortured realm

I'm so damned
I can't win
With my heart in my hands again
Take your hurt
A muse of sin
Passing glance forgotten
Reason to doubt
So pry your eyes
From a film that never ends
I'm so damned
I can't win
With my heart in my hands again

Ride the apocalypse
Coming through the city side
There is nowhere to hide
Ride the apocalypse
Fallen angel no need to hide


----------



## neverwas

*Cake - Short SKirt Long Jacket*

I want a girl with a mind like a diamond
I want a girl who knows what’s best
I want a girl with shoes that cut
And eyes that burn like cigarettes

I want a girl with the right allocations
Who’s fast, thorough, and sharp as a tack
She’s playing with her jewelry
She’s putting up her hair
She’s touring the facilities
And picking up the slack
I want a girl with a short skirt and a long jacket.

I want a girl who gets up early
I want a girl who stays up late
I want a girl with uninterrupted prosperity
Who uses a machete, to cut her red tape

With fingernails that shine like justice
And a voice that is dark like tainted glass
She is fast, thorough, and sharp as a tack
She’s touring the facilities and picking up the slack
I want a girl with a short skirt and a long, long jacket

I want a girl with smooth liquidation
I want a girl with the right dividends
At City Bank we will meet accidentally
We’ll start to talk when she borrows my pen

She wants a car with a cupholder armrest
She wants a car that will get her there
She’s changing her name
From Kitty to Karen
She’s trading her MG for a white Chrysler LeBaron
I want a girl with a short skirt and a long jacket


----------



## KAZ

Porcupine Tree :: Where We Would Be 


Tied - tied to a time
When we knew that the sun would shine
And you were all smiles
And we could just talk for a while...

Of where we would be when the future comes
And how you would paint while I wrote my songs

If I could find you
And tell you about my life
Or maybe just write
And remind you of when we would dream...

Of where we would be when the future comes
And how you would paint while I wrote my songs

Strange how you never become
The person you see when you're young


----------



## TiberCross

Unsung by Helmet

your contribution left unnoticed some
association with an image
just credit time for showing up again
attention wandered i'm left with it

gone by sin too slowly
can't pass it up
then i thought nothing is right
i turned it off

to die unsung would really bring you down
although wet eyes would never suit you
walk through no archetypal suicide to
die young is far too boring these days

your will to speak clearly
exposed too much
unsung once too often
could not rub off


----------



## Furnace

*for all my ladies.  I miss and love you all*

*Franz Ferdinand - Missing You*

it's a miserable day
back in november
newcastle is grey
as grey as a river
but your eyes are bright with love 
life is bright with you

i'm missing you
i'm missing you
i'm missing you
i'm missing you

you're laughing again
i'm so glad that you're not you
cuz you start to explain
so i'm sayin' 
I'm so proud of you
but I forget all that
relax and just enjoy the fact
that life is good

i'm missing you
i'm missing you
i'm missing you
i'm missing you
i'm missing you
i'm missing you

so i'm trying to pretend 
you're out in the garden
that you're about to walk in 
to wash your hands in the kitchen
she said your face changed
and your breath got slower and slower 
till there was breath no more.


----------



## TiberCross

*Se-bad-oh*

FANTASTIC DISASTER
This or that or what you will is all the same to me
There’s danger almost everywhere as far as I can see
Careen them maybe if you can, charm my troubled soul
The farther I go, the worse I get
Electric current, my arms outstretched
I may be hostile, sick with rhyme
Spirit all-able, time is on my side
Destroys the funny plants, my dear
Go pull one at the root
You’ll find if I’m not at fault, unlucky rabbit’s foot
Deal me insincerity, clairvoyance is not an act
If there’s any concern, my nerves to soothe
But my face would never fuse in to be with you
I’m entertaining on the street, 12 degrees
To sweet college girls and friends with fleas
Dreaming our direction crazy, some real-life stories go
Await sweet, crazed adventure, I want someone to know
It’s scary how I view my life to book, yet written and unsigned
A violent piece of addict grows, I live on borrowed time
Child-like, I was always a terror, I need to be held
Ammunition cynical, damn all memory
Shot glass hits the wall, time of victory


----------



## mariacallas

Furnace said:
			
		

> *for all my ladies.  I miss and love you all
> 
> ooooOOOoooOOOh .......!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LEFT OF CENTER - Suzanne vega
> 
> If you want me
> You can find me
> Left of center
> Off of the strip
> 
> In the outskirts
> In the fringes
> In the corner
> Out of the grip
> 
> When they ask me
> 'What are you looking at?'
> I always answer
> 'Nothing much' (not much)
> I think they know that
> I'm looking at them
> I think they think
> I must be out of touch
> 
> But I'm only
> In the outskirts
> And in the fringes
> On the edge
> And off the avenue
> And if you want me
> You can find me
> Left of center
> Wondering about you
> 
> I think that somehow
> Somewhere inside of us
> We must be similar
> If not the same
> So I continue
> To be wanting you
> Left of center
> Against the grain
> 
> If you want me
> You can find me
> Left of center
> Off of the strip
> In the outskirts
> In the fringes
> In the corner
> Out of the grip
> 
> When they ask me
> 'What are you looking at?'
> I always answer
> 'Nothing much' (not much)
> I think they know that
> I'm looking at them
> I think they think
> I must be out of touch
> 
> But I'm only
> In the outskirts
> And in the fringes
> On the edge
> And off the avenue
> And if you want me
> You can find me
> Left of center
> Wondering about you
> Wondering about you*


----------



## MoeBro

*White Zombie
Ratfinks, Suicide Tanks And Cannibal Girls*

How black the devil
Never seen the face of god
Sweet Mr. Jesus
Infected on my skin
Demons around you
I'm crawling on the floor
Sheep for another
Another taste of life

It's alive, yeah everybody
It's alive, who will stop me

Death barks around you
Crawl in a river black
I (wtf!?)
He's falling on the way,
Out with another
A falling wall of sound
Say that you love it,
Don't make me turn it down

It's alive, yeah everybody
It's alive, who will stop me

Born to kill,
Black, blue and bloody fingers
Hong Kong head
gonna face this wheel
Now tell me smooth,
I'll tell the pussycats
And ultra- pain,
I'll blow it all away

It's alive, yeah everybody
It's alive, who will stop me


----------



## mariacallas

*Dont Walk Away - Bad English*

Wise men
Thinking of numbers
Shaken not stirred
But I hang
Hang on your every word
These days
I roll with the punches
Always your clown
Do you remember when
We used to paint this town
Red gold green and blue
If you still believe in me
And you
Don't walk away
I know I'll find an answer
If you stay
Don't walk away
There's nothing in tomorrow
That wasn't there in yesterday
Oh no no no no no
All the heartache
Too many nights
In the heartbreak hotel
Don't you give up
Love is a carousel
Put on your dancing shoes
And we can paint this town
Red gold green and blue
If you still believe in me
And you
Don't walk away
I know I'll find an answer
If you stay
Don't walk away
There's nothing in tomorrow
That wasn't there in yesterday
I'm sad that箂 all
This can箃 be the end
It's not my fault
The rain on the roof
Reach out
Reach out
I'm drownin' not waving
Reach out
Reach out
Before it's too late
To save our love
Baby don't you walk away
Oh no
Don't walk away
I know I'll find an answer
If you stay
Don't walk away
There's nothing in tomorrow
That wasn't there in yesterday
Don't walk away
Don't walk away
No just stay
Baby don't walk away
(Every cloud has got a silver lining)
Don't walk away
Baby don't walk away
(If you look hard enough you'll find love shining)
Don't walk away
(Every cloud has got a silver lining)
No no no no no no


----------



## Red Koi

*Incubus - Monuments and Melodies* 

My hands are trembling
And my eyes are on fire
This house is crumbling
Left brain, left out, on the wire

You make me happy
You magnify my better half
You make me certain
Though all I have today is your photograph

My past is perilous
But each scar I bear sings
Monuments to where I have been
And melodies to where I am going

You make me happy
You magnify my better half
You make me certain
Though all I have today is your photograph

When will I see you again?
Still-life can only go so far
I need you in front of me
Saying my name
Saying to me...
"I want you the way you are
You, the way you are"

You make me happy
You magnify my better half
You make me certain
Though all I have today is your photograph
You make me happy


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

Out Kast - True Dat


Operatin under the crooked American system too long
OutKast, pronounced out cast
Adjective meaning homeless, or unaccepted in society
But let's look deeper than that
Are you an OutKast?
If you understand and feel the basic principles and
fundamental truths contained within this muzik, you probably are
If you think it's all about pimpin hoes and slammin cadillac do's
You probably a cracker, or a nigga that think he a cracker
Or maybe just don't understand
An OutKast is someone who is not considered to be part of the normal world
He is looked at differently
He is not accepted because of his clothes, his hair
His occupation, his beliefs or his skin color
Now look at yourself, are you an OutKast?  I know I am
As a matter of fact, fuck being anything else
It's only so much time left in this crazy world
Wake up niggaz and realize what's goin on around you
Poisonin of the food and water
Tamperin of ciggarettes
Disease engineering control over your life
Take back your existance or die like a punk
This is Big Rube, sayin right on to the real, and death to the fakers
Peace out


----------



## Furnace

*The Cure - Us or Them*

There is no terror in my heart
Death is with us all
We suck him down with our first breath
And spit him out as we fall
There is no terror in my heart
No dread of the unknown
Desire for paradise to be...
We love this on our own
No I don't want you anywhere near me
I don't want you anywhere near me
Get your fucking world out of my head
I don't want you anywhere near me
I don't want you anywhere near me
Get your fucking world out of my head
I don't want your "us or them"
No I don't need your "us or them"
Oh I don't want your "us or them"
I don't need your "us or them
You're us or them..."
"I live in knowledge of real truth
And all my gods are great!"
The doleful cant of a bigot
Blinded by fear and hate
You live in knowledge of real truth?
Oh the biggest lie I heard
How sick in your mind and soul
To be scared of my voice and my words
Oh you don't want me anywhere near you
You don't want me anywhere near you
Get my fucking head out of your world
You don't want me anywhere near you
You don't want me anywhere near you
Get my fucking head out of your world
I don't want your "us or them"
No I don't need your "us or them"
Oh I don't want your "us or them"
I don't need your "us or them"
As the only way this ever ends is "me"


----------



## sierra

*Orbital & Angelo Badalamenti - Beached*

Trust me, its paradise.
This is where the hungry come to feed
For mine is a generation that searches the globe
In search of something we have never tried before

So never refuse an invitation
Never resist the unfamiliar
Never fail to be polite
And never outstay your welcome

Just keep your mind open
And suck in the experience
And if it hurts, you know what?
It's probably worth it.

You hope, and you dream
But you never believe,
That something is going to happen for you
Not like it does in the movies

And when it actually does
You expect it to feel different
More visual, more real
I was waiting for it to hit me

I still believe in paradise
But now at least I know,
Its not some place you can look for

Cuz its not where you go
It's how you feel,
For a moment in your life
If you find that moment...

It'll last forever


----------



## cherub

*Artist: Faith Hill
Album: Pearl Harbor Soundtrack
Title: There You'll Be*


When I think back on these times 
And the dreams we left behind 
I'll be glad 'cause I was blessed 
To get to have you in my life
When I look back on these days 
I'll look and see your face
You were right there for me

In my dreams I'll always see you soar above the sky
In my heart there will always be a place for you
For all my life I'll keep a part of you with me
And everywhere I am, there you'll be

Well you showed me how to feel
Feel the sky was in my reach
And I always will remember all the strength you gave to me
Your love made me make it through
Oh, I owe so much to you
You were right there for me

In my dreams I'll always see you soar above the sky
In my heart there will always be a place for you
For all my life I'll keep a part of you with me
And everywhere I am, there youll be

'Cause I always saw in you my light, my strength
And I want to thank you now 
For all the ways you were right there for me
You were right there for me
For always


----------



## mariacallas

*WALKING AFTER YOU - The Foo Fighters *

Tonight I’m tangled in my blanket of clouds
Dreaming aloud
Things just won’t do without you, matter of fact
I’m on your back, I’m on your back, I’m on your back

If you walk out on me, I’m walking after you
If you walk out on me, I’m walking after you

If you’d accept surrender, I’ll give up some more
Weren’t you adored
I cannot be without you, matter of fact
I’m on your back, I’m on your back, I’m on your back

If you walk out on me, I’m walking after you
If you walk out on me, I’m walking after you

Another heart is cracked in two, I’m on your back

I cannot be without you, matter of fact
I’m on your back, I’m on your back, I’m on your back

If you walk out on me, I’m walking after you
If you walk out on me, I’m walking after you
If you walk out on me, I’m walking after you

Another heart is cracked in two, I’m on your back ...


----------



## this is not me

*Incubus-Make Yourself* 

If I hadn't made me, I would've been made somehow.
If I hadn't assembled myself, I'dve fallen apart by now.
If I hadn't made me, I'd be more inclined to bow
Powers that be would have swallowed me up, but that's more than I can allow.
If you let them make you, they'll make you papier-mache.
At a distance you're strong, until the wind comes then you crumble and blow away.
If you let them fuck you, there will be no foreplay.
But rest assured, they'll screw you complete 'til your ass is blue and grey.
You should make amends with you.
If only for better health.
But if you really want to live, why not try and Make Yourself?
If I hadn't made me, I'dve fallen apart by now.
I won't let 'em make me, it's more than I can allow.
So when I make me, I won't be papier-maché.
And if I fuck me... I'll fuck me in my own way.
You should make amends with you.
If only for better health.
But if you really want to live, why not try and Make Yourself?
Make yourself. 

*Incubus-The Warmth* 

I'd like to close my eyes and go numb but there's a cold wind coming from the top of the highest high-rise today.
It's not a breeze 'cause it blows hard Yes and it wants me to discard the humanity I know, watch the warmth blow away.
Do you think I should adhere to that pressing new frontier? and leave in my wake a trail of fear(?)
Or should I hold my head up high and throw a wrench in spokes by leaving the air behind me clear?
Don't let the world bring you down Not everyone here is that fucked up and cold.
Remember why you came and while you're alive experience the warmth before you grow old.


----------



## MoeBro

Muse
Hypermusic


Your golden lies feed my role
In this forgotten space race under my control
Who's returned from the dead?
Who remains?

You know I don't want you 
and I never did
I don't want you 
and I never will

You wanted more than I was worth
And you think I was scared
And you needed proof
Who really cares anymore?
Who restrains?

You know I don't love you 
and I never did
I don't want you 
and I never will


----------



## Furnace

*The Cure - Before Three*

The happiest day I ever knew
In a sea of gold down next to you
So blurred and tired under summer sun
You whispered dreams of a world to come...
We were so in love
In this sea of gold so young and tired
Under summer sun hard by your side
Whispering dreams down next to you...
We were so in love
The happiest day
Yeah the happiest day I knew
But summer sun sea of gold
This perfect day oh so long ago
Whispering dreams so blurred and tired
We have to keep this day alive
Whispered dreams so young and tired
It's hard to hold this day inside
And the happiest night I ever had
Up next to you in silver sand
So scared and high under winter moon
You whispered dreams that would all come true...
We were so in love
Up next to you so fucked and high
Under winter moon it made me cry
Whispering dreams on silver sand...
We were so in love
The happiest night
Yeah the happiest night I had
But winter moon and silver sand
This perfect night in another land
Whispering dreams so scared and high
We have to keep this night alive
Whispered dreams so fucked and high
It's hard to hold this night inside
Yeah and every summer's sun I want again
And every winter's moon I want the same
My happiest day and my happiest night
Always next to you...
And held deep inside...
Keeps me alive


----------



## Naughtiest_Maximus

*Waiting for the great leap forwards - Billy Bragg*

It may have been Camelot for Jack and Jacqueline
But on the Che Guevara highway filling up with gasoline
Fidel Castro's brother spies a rich lady who's crying
Over luxury's disappointment
So he walks over and he's trying
To sympathise with her but he thinks that he should warn her
That the Third World is just around the corner

In the Soviet Union a scientist is blinded
By the resumption of nuclear testing and he is reminded
That Dr Robert Oppenheimer's optimism fell
At the first hurdle

In the Cheese Pavilion and the only noise I hear
Is the sound of someone stacking chairs
And mopping up spilt beer
And someone asking questions and basking in the light
Of the fifteen fame filled minutes of the fanzine writer

Mixing Pop and Politics he asks me what the use is
I offer him embarrassment and my usual excuses
While looking down the corridor
Out to where the van is waiting
I'm looking for the Great Leap Forwards

Jumble sales are organised and pamphlets have been posted
Even after closing time there's still parties to be hosted
You can be active with the activists
Or sleep in with the sleepers
While you're waiting for the Great Leap Forwards

One leap forward, two leaps back
Will politics get me the sack?

here comes the future and you can't run from it
If you've got a blacklist I want to be on it

It's a mighty long way down rock 'n roll
From Top of the Pops to drawing the dole

If no one seems to understand
Start your own revolution and cut out the middleman

In a perfect world we'd all sing in tune
But this is reality so give me some room

So join the struggle while you may
The Revolution is just a T-shirt away
Waiting for the Great Leap Forwards


----------



## mariacallas

*YOUR LOVE - The Outfield*

Josie's on a vacation far away,
Come around and talk it over
So many things that I wanna say
You know I like my girls a little bit older
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight

I ain't got many friends left to talk to
Nowhere to run when I'm in trouble
You know I'd do anything for you
Stay the night but keep it under cover
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight
Try to stop my hands from shaking
but something in my mind's not making sense
It's been a while since we were all alone
but I can't hide the way I'm feeling

As you're leaving please would you close the door
and don't forget what I told ya
Just cos you're right that don't mean I'm wrong
Another shoulder to cry upon
I just wanna use your love tonight
I don't wanna lose your love tonight
Use your love
Lose your love
Your love


i so  this song!  :D


----------



## onetwothreefour

i just really can't go past this track at the moment - i don't remember being so obsessed with one song and its lyrics since i first started listening to *radiohead* properly.

and i'm in awe.

*modest mouse* - "the world at large"
_Ice-age heat-wave, can't complain.
If the world's at large, why should I remain?
Walked away to another plan.
Gonna find another place, maybe one I can stand.
I move on to another day, to a whole new town with a whole new way.
Went to the porch to have a thought.
Got to the door and again, I couldn't stop.
You don't know where and you don't know when.
But you still got your words and you got your friends.
Walk along to another day.
Work a little harder, work another way.

Well uh-uh baby I ain't got no plan.
We'll float on maybe would you understand?
Gonna float on maybe would you understand?
Well I'll float on maybe would you understand?

The days get shorter and the nights get cold.
I like the autumn but this place is getting old.
I pack up my belongings and I head to the coast.
It might not be a lot but I feel like I'm making the most.
The days get longer and the nights smell green.
I guess it's not surprising but it's spring and I should leave.

I like songs about drifters - books about the same.
They both seem to make me feel a little less insane.
Walked on off to another spot.
I still haven't gotten anywhere that I want.
Did I want love? Did I need to know?
Why does it always feel like I'm caught in an undertow?

The moths beat themselves to death against the lights.
Adding their breeze to the summer nights.
Outside, water like air was great.
I didn't know what I had that day.
Walk a little farther to another plan.
You said that you did, but you didn't understand.

I know that starting over is not what life's about.
But my thoughts were so loud, I couldn't hear my mouth.
My thoughts were so loud, I couldn't hear my mouth.
My thoughts were so loud._


----------



## HypnotiQ

*NOFX - The Decline*

*NOFX - The Decline* 

Where are all the stupid people from 
and how did they get to be so dumb 
Bred on purple mountain range 
Feed amber waves of grains 
To lesser human beings, zero feelings 

Blame it on human nature, man's destiny 
Blame it on the greediocracy 
The fear of God, the fear of change, the fear of truth 

Add the Bill of Rights, subtract the wrongs, 
There's no answers 
Memorize and sing Star spangled songs, 
When the questions 
Aren't ever asked is anybody learning from the past 
We're living in united stagnation 

Father what have I done. 
I took that 22. A gift to me from you 
to bed with me each night. 
Kept it clean polished it well. 
Cherished every cartridge every shell 

Down by the creek under brush under dirt 
There's a carcass of my second kill 
Down at the park under stone under pine 
There's a carcass of my brother William 

Brother where have you gone to I swear 
I never thought I could I see so many times 
They told me to shoot straight, don't pull the trigger squeeze, 
that will insure a kill, a kill is what you want 
To kill is why we breed 

The Christians love their guns the church and NRA 
Pray for their salvation prey on the lower faiths 

The story book's been read and every line believed 
The curriculum's been set logic is a threat 
Reason searched and seized 

Jerry spent some Time in Michigan 
A 20 year vacation After all he had a dime 
A dime is worth a Lot more in Detroit 
A dime in California Just a 20 dollar fine 

Jerry only stayed A couple months 
It's hard to enjoy Yourself while bleeding out the ass 
Asphyxiation is simple and fast 
It beats 17 fun years of being someone's bitch 

Don't think (Stay) Drink your wine (Home) Watch the fire burn (Be) 
His problems not mine (Safe) Just be that model citizen 

I wish I had a schilling for every senseless killing 
I'd buy a government. America's for sale and 
You can get a good deal on it and make a healthy profit, 
Or maybe tear it apart. You start with assumption, 
That a million people are smart, smarter than one. 

Serotonin's gone, she gave up, drifted away 

Sara fled though process gone 
She left her answering machine on 
The greeting left spoken sincere 
Messages no one will ever hear 

10,000 messages a day a million more transmissions lay 
Dead victims of the laissez faire 
10,000 voices, 100 guns, 100 decibels turns to one, 
One bullet, one empty head 
Now with serotonin gone 

The man that used to speak Performs a cute routine. 
Feel a little patronized. Don't feel bad. They found 
A way inside your head And you feel a bit misled. 
It's not that they don't Care. 
The television's put a thought inside your Head 
Like a Barry Manilow 
Jingle I'd like to teach the World to sing in perfect 
Harmony a symphonic blank Stare. 
It doesn't make you care. 
Not designed to make you care. 
They're betting you wont care. 

They'll place a wager on your greed, a wager on your pride 
Why try to beat them when a million others tried. 

We are the whore. Intellectually spayed. 
We are the queer. Dysfunctionally raised. 

One more pill to kill the pain, (3x) 
Living through conformity 
One more prayer should keep me safe. 
One more prayer to keep us warm 
One more prayer keep me safe 
There's gonna be a better place 

Lost the battle lost the war 
Lost the things worth living for 
Lost the will to win the fight. 
One more pill to kill the pain. 
narananana (x4) 

The going gets tough the tough get debt 
Don't pay attention pay the rent 
our next of kins pay for your sins 
A little faith should keep us safe 

Save us 

The human existence is failing resistance 
Essential. The future written off. The odds are 
Astronomically against us only moron and genius 
Would fight a losing battle against the super ego. 
When giving in is so damn comforting 

And so we go on with our lives 
We know the truth but prefer lies 
Lies are simple. Simple is bliss. 
Why go against tradition when we can 
Admit defeat. Live in decline. 
Be their victim of our own design 
With status quo built on suspect. 
Why would anyone stick out their neck 
Fellow members of club. We've got ours. 
I'd like to introduce you to our host. 

He's got his and I've got mine. 
Meet The Decline. 

We are the queer 
We are the whore 
Ammunition in the class war 
We are worker 
We love our queen 
We sacrifice 
We're soilent green 
We are the queer 
We are the whore 
Ammunition in the class war


If you have the chance download and listen to this song.. it is genius


----------



## neverwas

*against me - sink florida sink*

The party's over
A cd skipping
It's the same song repeating
Grows more grating with each passing second...

And the walls contain a resonation, laughter, and conversation.
It was fun while it lasted, but now we should be going.
I hope everybody had a real good time
The hospitality's partaken, my head is flying my heart's racing to keep up. 
And I hope I havent overdone it nooo... 
I hope my body can take it. I hope I make the the occasion.
It's only this fucked up i start realizing 
all this living is just dying 
and if these are my friends, if this is my home,
if this is how i spend my nights, how i communicate, and demonstrate a love of life. 
My eyes roll into the back of my head, if these are the last words that i ever said
No i'm not ready to die just yet.



And we'll keep ourselves in a place where it's easy to hold onto. 
the last threats came and went, this is the way that wars are played. 
always heading for a front, heading for a front, 
we go into the obscurity of an easy to pass on feeling that objection is so cliche.
a new waaay on [x4]
so can your pop sensibilities sing me the end of the world? 
turn gunshots and mortar blasts into a metaphor of how we are all the same. 
well there's a lot of things that should be said, so we're hammering six strings, 
machine gun in audible voices, this is the party we came for. 
a new waaay on
a new waaay on
a new waaay on
a new waaay...
we stand in amazement of motion in a world that is constantly revolving. 
with plans of invasion and arms races racing we rock to the new sensation. 
a new waaay on
a new waaay on
a new waaay on
a new waaay...



it's an into the sunrise aesthetic, let's pretend this is an informed consent. that class division doesn't make an infantry, there is no incentive, no franchise opportunities. and the magazine spreads of fashion models gas masks in hand, it's ok, it's all right, these are situations we learn to live in. when an invasion can bring a country its freedom then unconsciousness is true happiness, no, i don't know what to say.



Not one more word tonight
between here and there
Well put a distance the size of the ocean
so now his heart can be a skipping rythem
As the cadence carries me
I almost drift away
far enough to forget 
but when it comes you cannot hesitate
and when found i will write
on account and seal it in an envelope
addresed to your last known residence

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooooooooooooo

and we sink and we drowned 
and what is lost can never be found
well these arms did swim, 
until the lungs pulled in
panic was lost in a deep understanding
that you will see what is wrong with everything
what is wrong with you and me
they make all the right reasons to fuck it up
you gotta fuck it up

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaoooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mysterier

*Muse*

*Bliss* 

Everything about you is how I wanna be 
Your freedom comes naturally 
Everything about you resonates happiness 
Now I won't settle for less 

Give me all the peace and joy in your mind 

Everything about you pains my envying 
Your soul can't hate anything 
Everything about you is so easy to love 
They're watching you from above 

Give me all the peace and joy in your mind 
I want the peace and joy in your mind 
Give me the peace and joy in your mind 

Everything about you resonates happiness 
Now I won't settle for less 

Give me all the peace and joy in your mind 
I want the peace and joy in your mind 
Give me the peace and joy in your mind

- - - -


----------



## Mariposa

Tomorrow marks eight years since I lost my mother.  I don't know how many of you speak Spanish, but this song always makes me think of her.    It's about embracing my shortcomings as a daughter and maintaining the best memories of my mom I can.

*Laura Pausini- Lo Siento*

Mamá, he soñado que llamabas a mi puerta
un poco tensa y con las gafas empañadas,
querías verme bien y fue la vez primera,
sentía que sabías como te añoraba.
Y me abrazaste mientras te maravillabas
de que aguantara triste y casi sin aliento,
hace ya tanto que no estamos abrazadas
y en el silencio me dijiste...¡lo siento!.
Pero ha bastado un ruido para despertarme,
para llorar y para hacer que regresara
a aquellos días que de niña me cuidabas
donde en verano cielo y playa se juntaban.
Mientras con mi muñeca vieja te escuchaba
los cuentos que tú cada noche me contabas
y cuando más pequeña tú me acurrucabas
y adormecida en tu regazo yo soñaba.

*Pero a los dieciséis sentí como cambiaba,*
y como soy realmente ahora me veía,
y me sentí tan sola y tan desesperada
*porque yo no era ya la hija que quería.*
Y fue el final así de nuestra confianza
de las pequeñas charlas que ayudaban tanto,
yo me escondí tras una gélida impaciencia,
y tú deseaste el hijo que se te ha negado.
Y me pasaba el día sin volver a casa,
no soportaba tus sermones para nada,
y comencé a volverme yo también celosa,
porque eras casi inalcanzable, tan hermosa.
Y abandoné mi sueño a falta de equipaje,
mi corazón al mar tiré en una vasija,
perdí hasta la memoria por falta de coraje,
porque me avergonzaba tanto ser tu hija.
No, no, no, no, no.

Mas no llamaste tú a mi puerta,
inútilmente tuve un sueño que no
puede realizarse,
mi pensamiento está tan lleno del presente
que mi orgullo no me deja perdonarme.
Mas si llamases a mi puerta en otro sueño,
no lograría pronunciar una palabra,
me mirarías con tu gesto tan severo
y yo me sentiría cada vez mas sola.
Por eso estoy en esta carta tan confusa,
para contar algo de paz en lo que pienso,
no para reclamarte ni pedirte excusas,
es solo para decirte, mama...¡lo siento!.
Y no es verdad que yo me sienta
avergonzada,
son nuestra almas tan igual, tan parecidas
esperaré pacientemente aquí sentada,
te quiero tanto mama...escríbeme...tu hija.


----------



## EverythingsEventual

*Carter USM - The Impossible Dream *

To dream the impossible dream
To fight the unbeatable foe
To bear with unbearable sorrow
To run where the brave dare not go

To right the unrightable wrong
To love pure and chaste from afar
To try when your arms are to weary
To reach the unreachable star

This is my quest, to follow the star
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far
To fight for the right, without question or pause
To be willing to pass into hell for a heavenly cause
And I know, if I'll only be true to the glorious quest

That my heart lies peaceful and calm
When I'm laid to my rest

And the world will be better for this
That one man scorned and covered with scars
Still strove with his last dance of courage
To reach the unreachable star

This is my quest, to follow the star
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far
To fight for the right , without question or pause

And to dream the impossible dream
The impossible dream
The impossible dream
The impossible


----------



## vnvnation

Ive got two songs that really appeal to me today

With this knife - Smile empty soul 

I let myself fall into a lie
I let my walls come down
I let myself smile and feel alive
I let my walls come down
No matter how i try i don't know why
You push so far away
You wrapped your hands tight around my heart
And squeezed it full of pain

With this knife i'll cut out the part of me
The part that cares for you
With this knife i'll cut out the heart of me
The heart that cares for you

I can't believe the way you took me down
I never saw the pain
Coming in a million broken miles
Like poison for my veins

With this knife i'll cut out the part of me
The part that cares for you
With this knife i'll cut out the heart of me
The heart that cares for you

The hate and the fear
The nightmares that wake me up
In tears
The nightmares and (the hate)..
   ___________________________________

Therapy - Smile empty soul

too many weeds in the flowers
*too many pills in the pharmacy now* 
too many bugs in the shower
there's too much shit in the air we breathe now

*there's too much anger inside me
there's too much scarring when i bleed
there's too much therapy i need
there is no god that i have seen*

there's too much doubt in my mom's words
there's too much fear in the way she sees life
i wonder if i'm just like her
*i wonder if i can make myself right*

*you try to help
you listen well
you cannot change the way i see*


----------



## DigitalDuality

I took my love, I took it down
Climbed a mountain and I turned around
I saw my reflection in the snow covered hills
'Till the landslide brought me down
Oh, mirror in the sky
What is love
Can the child within my heart rise above
Can I sail through the changing ocean tides
Can I handle the seasons of my life
Well, I've been afraid of changing
'Cause I've built my life around you
But time makes you get bolder
Even children get older
And I'm getting older too  ---- Stevie Nicks, Landslide
==============================
That's me in the corner
That's me in the spotlight
Losing my religion
Trying to keep up with you
And I don't know if I can do it
Oh no I've said too much
I haven't said enough
I thought that I heard you laughing
I thought that I heard you sing
I think I thought I saw you try

Every whisper
Of every waking hour I'm
Choosing my confessions
Trying to keep an eye on you
Like a hurt lost and blinded fool
Oh no I've said too much
I set it up

Consider this
The hint of the century
Consider this
The slip that brought me
To my knees failed
What if all these fantasies
Come flailing around
Now I've said too much
I thought that I heard you laughing
I thought that I heard you sing
But that was just a dream
That was just a dream

   ----REM, Losing my Religion
===================
Load up on guns
Bring your friends
It’s fun to lose
And to pretend
She’s overboard
Myself assured
I know I know
A dirty word
I’m worse at what I do best
And for this gift I feel blessed
Our little coupling. has always been
And always will until the end       ----Tori Amos- Teen Spirit
==============================
However far away, I will always love you
However long I stay, I will always love you
Whatever words I say, I will always love you  ---The Cure- Love Song


----------



## botaanik

*Godsmack - Serenity* 
*Album - Faceless*

as i sit here and slowly close my eyes
i take another deep breath
and feel the wind pass through my body
i'm the one in your soul
reflecting the light
protect the ones who hold you
cradling your inner child
it's serenity
in a place where i can hide
i need serenity
nothing changes, days go by
where do we go when we just don't know
and how do we relight the flame when it's cold
why do we dream when i thought mean nothing
and when will we learn to control
tragic visions slowly stole my life
tore away everything
cheating me out of my time
i'm the one who loves you
no matter wrong or right
and every day i hold you
i hold you with my inner child
it's serenity
in a place where i can hide
i need serenity
nothing changes, days go by
where do we go when we just don't know
and how do we relight the flame when it's cold
why do we dream when i thought mean nothing
and when will we learn to control
where do we go when we just don't know
and how do we relight the flame when it's cold
why do we dream when i thought mean nothing
and when will we learn to control
i need serenity [x2]


----------



## MoeBro

The Joshua Tree is 

*U2
With or Without You*

See the stone set in your eyes
See the thorn twist in your side
I wait for you

Sleight of hand and twist of fate
On a bed of nails she makes me wait
And I wait without you

With or without you
With or without you

Through the storm we reach the shore
You give it all but I want more
And I’m waiting for you

With or without you
With or without you
I can’t live
With or without you

And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give
And you give
And you give yourself away

My hands are tied
My body bruised, she’s got me with
Nothing to win and
Nothing left to lose

And you give yourself away
And you give yourself away
And you give
And you give
And you give yourself away

With or without you
With or without you
I can’t live
With or without you

With or without you
With or without you
I can’t live
With or without you
With or without you


----------



## neverwas

*j kwon - tipsy*

Teen drinking is very bad. 
Yo I got a fake id though. 
Yeeah, yeeah, yeeah, yo, 2 step with me, 2 step with me. 

1, here comes the 2 to the 3 to the 4, 
Everybody drunk out on the dance floor, 
Babygirl ass jiggle like she want more, 
Like she a groupie and I aint even on tour, 
Maybe cause she heard that I rhyme hardcore, 
Or maybe cause she heard that I buy out the stores, 
Bottom of the 9th in the series gotta score, 
If not i gotta move on to the next whore, 
Here comes the 3 to the 2 to the 1, 
Homeboy trippin' he don't know I got a gun, 
When it come to pop man we do shit for fun, 
You aint got one nigga you betta run, 
Now i'm in the back gettin head from my hunz, 
While she goin down i'm breakin down what i done, 
She smokin my blunt sayin she aint havin fun, 
bitch give it back now you don't get none. 

Now everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Now everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Now everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Now everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Everybody in the club gettin tipsy. 

2, here comes the 3 to the 4 to the 5, 
Now i'm lookin at shorty right in the eyes, 
Couple seconds passed now i'm lookin at her thighs, 
While she tellin me how much she hate her guy, 
Said she got a kid but she got her tubes tied, 
If you 21 girl that's alright, 
I wonder if a shake comin with them fries, 
If so baby can i get em super sized, 
Here comes the 4 to the 3 to the 2, 
She started feelin on my johnson right out the blue, 
Girl you super thick so i'm thinkin that's koo, 
Bit instead of 1 lifestlye i need 2 
Her eyes got big when she glanced at my jewels, 
Expression on her face like she aint got a clue, 
And she told me she don't run with a crew, 
You know how i do but i guess why i gotta do. 

Now everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Now everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Now everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Now everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Everybody in the club gettin tipsy. 

3, here comes the 4 to the 5 to the 6, 
Self explanatory I ain't gotta say i'm rich, 
This single man aint tryna get hitched, 
Nigga waste it on me man son of a bitch, 
Brushed it all off now i'm back to gettin lit, 
Grisa orange juice man this some good ish, 
Homeboy trippin cause i'm starin at his chick, 
Now he on the sideline starin at my clique, 
Here comes the 5 to the 4 to the 3, 
Hands in the air if you cats drunk as me, 
Club on the set kwon cut out them trees, 
Dude i don't care i'm a p.i.m.p. 

Now everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Now everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Now everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Now everybody in the club gettin tipsy, 
Everybody in this bitch gettin tipsy. 

Everybody in the club gettin tipsy. 
Everybody in the club gettin tipsy. 
Everybody in the club gettin tipsy. 
Everybody in the club gettin tipsy.


----------



## EverythingsEventual

*Mousse T - Is it cos I'm cool?*

Is it 'cos I'm cool
Why you dress like me is it honesty or you just a fool
Is it 'cos I'm cool
Why the school kids laugh cause the papers got it wrong again
Is it 'cos I'm cool
Take a piece of me serve me up on a plate in your restaurant

Is it 'cos I'm cool
Is it 'cos I'm cool

Is it 'cos I'm fly 
'Cos I said what I said when I said what I said but I didn't say
Is it 'cos I'm hip 
Why you dig my shit and you say I am a fan now I understand
Is it 'cos I'm hot 
Why you mention me in your V.I.P memories

Is it 'cos I'm cool
Is it 'cos I'm cool

I ain't buying or selling today
I'm just looking around 
For some decent conversation
No hidden agenda 
No phony pretender
No holding on out for no sweet sixteen
Or peppermint dream
I'll call you please don't call me 

Is it 'cos I'm cool
Is it 'cos I'm cool

Is it 'cos I'm smart
Why you break my heart with the lies you tell baby kiss and tell 
Is it 'cos I'm wrong
That you jump right in with no discipline baby sink or swim
Is it 'cos we're friends why you use my name just to entertain yeah 

Is it 'cos I'm cool
Is it 'cos I'm cool

Time keeps ticking and running away
And It's taking us fast to a brand new free dimension 
Too cool to mention well that's the intention
But some of us too dame blind to see
It's setting us free
To say goodbye to jealousy

Is it 'cos I'm cool
Is it 'cos I'm cool


----------



## neverwas

*3 doors down - here without you*

A hundred days had made me older
since the last time that I saw your pretty face
A thousand lights had made me colder
and I don￾ft think I can look at this the same

But all the miles had separate
They disappeared now when I￾fm dreaming of your face

I￾fm here without you baby
but your still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby
and I dream about you all the time

I￾fm here without you baby
but your still with me in my dreams
And tonight it￾fs only you and me

The miles just keep rolling
as the people either way to say hello
I've heard this life is overrated
but I hope it gets better as we go

*I￾fm here without you baby
but your still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby
and I dream about you all the time
*
I￾fm here without you baby
but your still with me in my dreams
And tonight girl it￾fs only you and me

*Everything I know, and anywhere I go 
it gets hard but it won￾ft take away my love
And when the last one falls, when it￾fs all said and done
it get hard but it won￾ft take away my love*

I￾fm here without you baby
but your still on my lonely mind
I think about you baby
and I dream about you all the time

I￾fm here without you baby
but your still with me in my dreams
And tonight girl it￾fs only you and me


----------



## neverwas

*britney spears - my prerogative*


People can take everything away from you
But they can never take away your truth
But the question is..
Can you handle mine?

They say I'm crazy
I really don't care
That's my prerogative
They say I'm nasty
But I don't give a damn
Getting boys is how I live
Some ask me questions
Why am I so real?
But they don't undersand me
I really don't know the deal about my sister
Trying hard to make it right
Not long ago
Before I won this fight

Everybody's talking all this stuff about me
Why don't they just let me live?
I don't need permission, make my own decisions
That's my prerogative
that's my prerogative 
(it's my prerogative)

It's the way that I wanna live (it's my prerogative)
You cant tell me what to do

Don't get me wrong
I'm really not souped
Ego trips is not my thing
All these strange relationships really gets me down
I see nothing wrong in spreading myself around

Everybody's talking all this stuff about me
Why don't they just let me live?
I don't need permission, make my own decisions
That's my prerogative
Thats my prerogative 

Everybody's talking all this stuff about me
Why don't they just let me live?
I don't need permission, make my own decisions
That's my prerogative
that's my prerogative 

It's the way that I wanna live (it's my prerogative)
You cant tell me what to do

why can't I live my life
without all of the things
That people say 
oh oh

Everybody's talking all this stuff about me
Why don't they just let me live?
I don't need permission, make my own decisions
That's my prerogative (they say Im crazy)

Everybody's talking all this stuff about me
Why don't they just let me live? (they say I’m use to)
I don't need permission, make my own decisions
That's my prerogative
(it's my prerogative)


----------



## Mysterier

*Mars Volta* 

"_This Apparatus Must Be Unearthed_"

I've been waiting for so long 
For someone to 
Mend all the blame 
Ive been searching for so long 
For something to 
anonymous 
avenge my name 
anonymous 
avenge my name 

you came here on time 
I just hope that it's not to late 
I've seen you at night 
Biteing the frost of silence 
Can you cure us of this fate 
Mock the litany in its face 
Is that you moatilliatta 

I've been waiting for so long 
For someone to 
Mend all the blame 
I've been searching for so long 
For something to 
Anonymous 
Avenge my name 
Anonymous 
Avenge my name 

Hex zero rouge 
He'll hybernate no more 
The altars run dry 
Prefect dictate your final words 
does it sting of augur truth 
was your temple left in ruins 
is that you moatilliatta 

I've been waiting for so long 
for someone to 
mend all the blame 
I've been searching for so long 
For something to 
Anonymous 
Avenge my name 
Anonymous 
Avenge my name 

This is the altar 
The one that you let me die in 
On your knees 
How you wept 
Much like omertta 
The quiet has shielded all intent 
On the ground it appears 
Like wrath 
Avenging the lamb as bait 
In a bed of nails you made 
Who made this effigy 
Is there straw dressed in these fields 

And now it won't be long 

I've been waiting for so long 
For someone to 
Mend all the blame 
I've been searching for so long 
For something to 
Anonymous 
Avenge my name 
Anonymous 
Avenge my name 

- - - -


----------



## EverythingsEventual

*Sugababes - Caught in a moment*

Your stare swallows me
And I can hardly breathe
I feel it's dangerous
Could be deadly
Somehow I'm willing to do the things you want
Take me in your arms
Spoon-feed my heart and

Drip by drip
I'll take it all
Sip by sip
I guess that it's
Make or break
Boy here and now

We're caught in a moment
And I won't let it go
I am falling deeper, losing my control
Involved in a feeling
Like the blink of a eye
And the silence it belongs to you and I

Broke through barriers
And passed a state of mind
I'm not scared no more
It feels divine
So take me in
And catch me when I fall
I'm waiting on the edge
Uncut my soul

Snip by snip
I'm oozing it
Bit by bit
I'm taking it
Step by step
Boy here and now

We're caught in a moment
And I won't let it go
I am falling deeper, losing my control
Involved in a feeling
Like the blink of a eye
And the silence it belongs to you and I

Secretly I let it slip
Emotional I fall through it
All I know I'm losing my control
I'm down your way too far
And there's no turning back
And now I'm shedding all my fears
I know, I know


----------



## Raz

I only heard this song for the first time a couple nights ago...but it nearly made me cry, and there's still something amazingly sad and touching about a man like Johnny Cash having so many regrets right through to his last days...

*Johnny Cash - Hurt*
I hurt myself today
To see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
The only thing that's real
The needle tears a hole
The old familiar sting
Try to kill it all away
But I remember everything

What have I become?
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end
You could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt

I wear this crown of thorns
Upon my liar's chair
Full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
Beneath the stain of time
The feeling disappears
You are someone else
I am still right here

What have I become?
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end
You could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt

If I could start again
A million miles away
I would keep myself
I would find a way

_(EDIT: I just found out this is actually a NIN song that Johnny Cash covered..go figure....)_


----------



## cherub

*Nikka Costa - Corners of My Mind*

_I really love her voice she is a new favorite of mine and this song just tops it_


Meet me in the stillness
Away from all this madness
I'll give you a piece of me
If you'll give me a moment
To let you into the corners of my mind

I looked into a stranger
And found my soul waiting there
It hit me like a siren
To see myself everywhere
And I saw that I knew him like the corners of my mind

And like every other soul
You feel the night come on hard and go slow
And life goes on and on and it goes
In the corners of my mind

So shed your skin for me
Let's pull back the covers
There's so much about ourselves
We're yet to discover
So won't you let me in to the corners of your mind

We pass on chance with our eyes to the ground
It only takes a minute to see what's around
But instead we choose to reside in the corners of our minds

So I stand before you now
Faulty but not broken
Fragile like the break of day
And sometimes sad like words unspoken
But I'll let you in
I'll let you in to the corners of my mind

And like every other soul
You feel the night come on hard and go slow
And life goes on and on and it goes
In the corners of my mind


----------



## neverwas

Raz: Nine Inch Nails did a cover of it. its awesome. i cried when i heard it the first time. Trent puts so much emotion into it.

ps: i didnt know it was a cover untill you posted the Johnny Cash one above 

edit: after writting this reply  then found out the Johnny covered the NIN version. not the other way around...still a dam good song though!!


----------



## botaanik

Tool - Aenema
Album: Aenema


some say the end is near.
some say we'll see armageddon soon.
i certainly hope we will.
i sure could use a vacation from this
bullshit three ring circus sideshow of
freaks
here in this hopeless fucking hole we call la
the only way to fix it is to flush it all away.
any fucking time. any fucking day.
learn to swim, i'll see you down in arizona bay.
fret for your figure and
fret for your latte and
fret for your hairpiece and
fret for your lawsuit and
fret for your prozac and
fret for your pilot and
fret for your contract and
fret for your car.
it's a
bullshit three ring circus sideshow of
freaks
here in this hopeless fucking hole we call la
the only way to fix it is to flush it all away.
any fucking time. any fucking day.
learn to swim, i'll see you down in arizona bay.
some say a comet will fall from the sky.
followed by meteor showers and tidal waves.
followed by faultlines that cannot sit still.
followed by millions of dumbfounded dipshits.
some say the end is near.
some say we'll see armageddon soon.
i certainly hope we will cuz
i sure could use a vacation from this
silly shit, stupid shit...
one great big festering neon distraction,
i've a suggestion to keep you all occupied.
learn to swim.
mom's gonna fix it all soon.
mom's comin' round to put it back the way it ought to be.
learn to swim.
fuck l ron hubbard and
fuck all his clones.
fuck all those gun-toting
hip gangster wannabes.
learn to swim.
fuck retro anything.
fuck your tattoos.
fuck all you junkies and
fuck your short memory.
learn to swim.
fuck smiley glad-hands
with hidden agendas.
fuck these dysfunctional,
insecure actresses.
learn to swim.
cuz i'm praying for rain
and i'm praying for tidal waves
i wanna see the ground give way.
i wanna watch it all go down.
mom please flush it all away.
i wanna watch it go right in and down.
i wanna watch it go right in.
watch you flush it all away.
time to bring it down again.
don't just call me pessimist.
try and read between the lines.
i can't imagine why you wouldn't
welcome any change, my friend.
i wanna see it all come down.
suck it down.
flush it down.


----------



## KAZ

Dedicated to long late night conversations at the Sugarbowl, good wine, and to coworkers you can have real conversations with. Thank you Ian.  To those that made us better. 

Spiritualized - Broken Heart Lyrics 

Though I have a broken heart
I'm too busy to be heartbroken
There's a lot of things that need to be done
Lord I have a broken heart

Though I have a broken dream
I'm too busy to be dreaming of you
There's a lot of things that I gotta do
Lord I have a broken dream

And I'm wasted all the time
I've gotta drink you right off of my mind
I've been told that this will heal given time
Lord I have a broken heart

And I'm crying all the time
I have to keep it covered up with a smile
And I'll keep on moving on for a while


----------



## TypeRLotus

*Love Yourself by Blue Six*

you hear another story everyday
of some ill fated love that got away
and nearly everytime it ends the same
when trust is gone, nobody wants the blame

you'll find
there's no one left to love you
in time
you learn to love yourself

friends are here and friends will be away
new lovers kiss, and swear they'll never stray(but they stray)
and everynight that party ends the same
with too much wine they find that
something's changed(and it's changed)

you'll find
there's no one left to love you
in time
you learn to love yourself

you'll find
when no one's thinking of you
it's time
to care about yourself

you saw it on the news the other day
a movie star's romantic hideaway
and all the time you think they've got it made
a year and they're dividing the estate(who gets the kids?)

you'll find
when no one's thinking of you
it's time
to care about yourself

you'll find
when no one's thinking of you
it's time
to care about yourself

feels alright when you start to laugh
feels too good just to let is pass
scared to say what you want to say
tastes too sweet just to end this way

(Taken from the Miguel Migs "Nude Tempo One" Cd...I also definitely love the song after this one on the cd, but I couldn't find they lyrics to it.)


----------



## mealltach

Thanks for that, TypeRLotus.  Good song.  

Tori Amos - _Lust_



> hey you, gender nectar
> sifting through the grain of gold
> tripping at your door
> is that you?
> alpha in her blood
> and when the woman lies
> you don't believe her
> 
> rolling and unrolling
> coiling emerging
> running free
> running through the underworld
> into your room
> 
> is he real or a ghost-lie?
> she feels she isn't heard
> and a veil of tears and rages
> till her voices are remembered
> and her secrets can be told
> 
> hey you, gender nectar
> crystalline from the vine
> you know you'll drink her
> rolling and unrolling
> coiling emerging
> running free
> running through the afterworld
> into your room
> 
> so she prays
> for a prankster and lust
> in the marriage bed
> and he waits till she can give
> and he waits and he
> waits


----------



## Furnace

*it's like everyday I wake up and there's someone new looking back at me*

*Interpol - Take You on a Cruise*

I'm timeless like a broken watch,
And make money like Fred Astaire.
I see that you've come to resist me,
I'm a pitbull in time.
The pretense is not what restricts me,
It's what circles inside.
The anatomy of kisses,
And a teacher who tries,
Who knows how we'll disappear.
Would like to be my misses,
And a future with child?
You know we can't get back from here.
We can get away.

Baby don't you try to find me.
Baby won't you try to fight?
Lady don't you try to find me.
Baby, it will be all right.

Along the way...
Tears drown in the wake of delight.
There's nothing like this built today.
You'll never see a finer ship in your life.
We sail today...
Tears drown in the wake of delight.
There's nothing like this built today...
You'll never see a finer ship,
Or receive a better tip in your life.

I am the scavenger...
Between the sheets of union.
Lately I can't tell for sure,
If the machines turn anyone.
I am the scavenger...
Between the sheets of union.
Lately I can't tell for sure,
If the machines turn anyone.

Lady don't you try to find me.
Lady there is no need to fight.
Lady don't you try to find me.
Baby it will be all right.

We sail today...
Tears drown in the wake of delight.
There's nothing like this built today.
You'll never see a finer ship in your life.
Along the way...
The sea will crowd us with lovers at night.
*There's nothing like this built today.
You'll never see a finer ship,
Or receive a better tip in your life.*

I see that you've come to resist me...
I'm a pitbull in time.

White Goddess, Red Goddess,
Black temptress of the sea, you treat me right.

Black Goddess, red Goddess,
White temptress of the sea, you treat me right.

All my love is sailing to Norway.
All my love is sailing to Norway.

White Goddess, black Goddess,
Red temptress of the sea, you treat me right.

(All my love is sailing to Norway.)

White Goddess, red Goddess,
Black Temptress of the sea, you treat me right.


----------



## phase_dancer

*Sounds of Blackness - Optimistic* 

(From the album "Evolution of Gospel" )

Keep, keep On.... Never Say Die.... 

When in the midst of sorrow 
You can' t see up when looking down 
A brighter day tomorrow will bring 

You hear the voice of reason 
Telling you this cannot weigh me down * 
No matter how hard reality seems 
Just hold on to your dreams 

Don't give up and don't give in 
Although it seems you never win 
You will always pass the test 
As long as you keep your head to the sky 
You can win as long as you keep your head to the sky 
You can win as long as you keep your head to the sky 
Be optimistic 

If things around you crumble 
No, you don't have to stumble and fall 
Keep pushing on and don't you look back 

I know of storms and strive 
I been around them all of life * 
Just think ahead and you'll be inspired 
To reach higher and higher. 

You'll always do your best 
If you learn to never say never 
You maybe down, but you're not out. 

Don't give up and don't give in 
Although it seems you never win 
You will always pass the test 
As long as you keep your head to the sky 
You can win as long as you keep your head to the sky (you can win child!) 
You can win as long as you keep your head to the sky 
Be optimistic 

Don't you let no body stop you..... 
Be optimistic 

You can win, Yes 
Never say die....


----------



## Blowmonkey

*Incubus - Pardon me* 

Pardon me while I burst
Pardon me while I burst

A decade ago, I never thought I would be.
A twenty three on the verge of spontaneous combustion. Woe-is-me
But I guess that it comes with the territory.
An ominous landscape of never-ending calamity.
I need you to hear. I need you to see.
That I have had all I can take
And exploding seems like a definite possibility
To me

So Pardon me while I burst into flames.
I've had enough of the world, and its people's mindless games
So Pardon me while I burn, and rise above the flame
Pardon me, pardon me. I'll never be the same.

Not, two days ago I was having a look in a book
And I saw a picture of a guy fried up above his knees
I said I can relate
Cause lately I've been thinking of combustication as a welcomed vacation from.
The burdens of the planet earth, like gravity, hypocrisy, and the perils of being in 3-D...
And thinking so much differently.

Pardon me while I burst into flames.
I've had enough of the world, and it's people's mindless games
Pardon me while I burn, and rise above the flame
Pardon me, pardon me. I'll never be the same.
Never be the same...yeah.

Pardon me while I burst into flames.
Pardon me, pardon me, pardon me.

So pardon me while I burst into flames.
I've had enough of the world, and it's people's mindless games
So pardon me while I burn, and rise above the flame
Pardon me, pardon me. I'll never be the same.
Pardon me, never be the same. Yeah


----------



## BrianUK23

COHEED AND CAMBRIA
"The Light & The Glass"

Slowly the pen touches paper in the guidance of the words that you write.
Memories roll in; of the things you once did
and who you had shared them with. Is somebody thinking of you?
Did I bother telling you this, with the words that cross teeth and jump lips?
A poor choice of words, in wanting to tell you anything.
But words don't come with ease. They're forever my hurt.
Would it really matter, if you were to count the days left with your hands?
Your focus secure and the loves you left; well
smiles staged in photographs here until...

You, you left the light on.
There's a chance I might have tripped, girl
You were there to hold on.

Ignoring the words of your obnoxious little brother;
kill or be killed spilled the words from your mother.
I'll lay awake for a while.
I'll leave the light on a while.
But you couldn't last a lifetime. Caught between here and the days of it;
carving her name across your arm with every wish. It's hit or miss... her.
I told you so. I measured distance in lines departing the rest of my life.

But you, you, you... you had better things to do 
Liar, liar, liar, liar.

If you get put to sleep, like an old dog, you're better off.
If you get put to sleep;
I've been cautious with the words I extend.
Allow this year before the world starts to end.

Your father's dead. He passed in his sleep,
and I woke to the sounds of her crying.


Your father's dead. He passed in his sleep.

Pray for us all.


----------



## botaanik

Kemopetrol - Saw it on TV


anorectic female speaking philosophy
mothers interfereing in everyone's privacy
politicians smiling over controvercy
everybody's involved in a conspiracy

saw it on tv
saw it on tv
the way my life could be
the way my life should be

people jump into conclusions so mindlessly
suffocate the ones they love overjealousy
every single one night stand leads to pregnancy
everyboby's married, still everubody's free

saw it on tv
saw it on tv
the way my life could be
the way my life should be

could you help me to be real?
i'm not sure if i can feel
would you help me, take this low
turn it into a late night show

saw it on tv 
------------------------------------------

Kemopetrol - Everything That Surrounds Us


is it for real - the thing that you do
always smile at everything that surrounds us
do you feel that everything's beautiful here
or that everything's alright

cos you like, you like
you like everything that surrounds us
do you like, you like
you like everything that surrounds us?

the more you smile the more i feel taken for a ride
i'm confused deep inside
do you see something i'm not able to see
could it be that i should change my beliefs

cos you like, you like
you like everything that surrounds us
do you like, you like
you like everything that surrounds us?


----------



## Blowmonkey

*Deftones - One Weak*

Nerve, Here I borned feeding on his lung
Verve, is his curse because he wanted to meet christ alone

Bitch - you're no good, we could be so flown
Misunderstood - we could be your god

There in my bones we could be so flown
Misunderstood - because he wanted to meet Christ alone

But you will...
No you will never find me - breach unborn
Never come here watch me burn
Never bitch cause your scars show
Never will I burn

Under and beneath the floor
Before his face 'cause your no good
We could have been like one

Fuck it

Bitch you feel sore, we could be so flown
Misunderstood, Because he wanted to meet Christ alone

But you will...
No you will never find me - breach unborn
Never sit and watch me burn
Never bitch cause your scars show
Never will I burn, will I burn, will I burn, will I burn

Beg don't even try and you will never (x3)
Beg don't even waste your time...


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

*Primus - Eleven* 


I just can't seem to blend
Into society
I have no hope for this dim
Simplicity of law and order
By whose rules I see no rhyme in
the reason
I hold no hope for this holy treason
Of love and so soft
By whose standards
They tell me, they tell me
Who are they, who is they


----------



## smart-e

** I am not a fan of pink usually and I dont know the name of this song. I feel a bit reckless today so this song suits me perfectly.

Doctor, Doctor wont you please perscribe me something....a day in the life of someone else.

Cause Im a hazzard to myself..


----------



## mariacallas

*dawsons creek - goo goo dolls*

They painted up your secrets
And the lies they told to you
And the least they ever gave you
Was the most you ever knew
And I wonder where these dreams go
When the world gets in your way
What's the point in all this screaming?
No one's listening anyway.

Your voice is small and fading
And you're hiding here unknown
And you mother loves you father
'cause she's got nowhere to go
And she wonders where these dreams go
'cause the world got in her way
What's the point in never trying?
Nothing's changing anyway.

They press their lips against you
And you love the lies they say
*And I tried so hard to reach you
But you're falling anyway*
And you know I see right through you
'cause the world gets in your way
*What's the point in all this screaming?
You're not listening anyway.*


----------



## Stasis

Staring back at you 
Did you see my lips 
Or were you smiling right in front of me 

Your father called my name 
Then he sighed with great relief 
'Cause it wasn't me that you were clinging to 

He made you turn around 
You do that thing you do 
And then you laughed with me 

I don't know 
What I can't see 
I don't know but I'm makin' time to call 
I don't know 
What I can't see 
I don't know but you're watching me leave 

Just wish they'd turn around 
Just wish they'd try to see 
But they don't understand and that's alright with me I'm leaving now 

Going down to Tucker's Town 
Where I can lie for free 
Nobody stares at me and I'd love to hurt the population 

She called last night 
I said I'm about to leave 
Then I heard him scream, "I'll pack your bags" 

I don't know 
What I can't see 
I don't know but I'm makin' time to call 
I don't know 
What I can't see 
I don't know but I'm leaving here 

To see the world through your Rosy glasses 
I'll teach you to fly but they teach greed 
We live the belt but I can bleed 

I don't know... 
What I can't see... 
I don't know 
What I can't see 

Tucker's Town - Hootie and the Blowfish


----------



## cherub

Artist: Nikka Costa  
Title: Tug of War 


There are times in our lives
When our hearts fear our minds
We can't afford to ignore
What our hearts are beating for

My soul wants to go one way
But my heart and mind playing a tug of war with me baby

Cut to the truth and watch it bleed
And in the wounds just what we need
It's everywhere if we dare
To trust the fall to lead you there

My soul wants to go one way
But my heart and mind playing a tug of war with me baby

Let me out of this cage
I'm begging for mercy I'm being your slave
What do you want me to see, my eyes are inflamed
With the rage that's among us when we come of age
There's nothing I don't know, just hasn't come to me yet
We're only trying to remember what we choose to forget
Everybody's a child that is open and free
If we can trust ourselves to be indiscreet
With our love


----------



## KAZ

Junior Boys :: Birthday

You've gone and then you missed my birthday
You've gone and left me on my own
I'm hard to take it's cool so anyway
It's not so bad to stay at home

Is it true that it's me
You can say all the things you want to
But you don't easily
If you take all this weight behind me
And let it go
Now it's you
you forget all the things you want to
You're not here in the end
So there's nothing left to say

I guess you passed me on my birthday
*You slipped right through the year I've grown
And now I can't remember anyway*
I now need to wash my hands real slow

You've gone and then you missed my birthday
I know you do it all again
The end... This time I close my eyes and really wish you'd come


----------



## mariacallas

*More Than This* by Bryan Ferry

I could feel at the time
There was no way of knowing
Fallen leaves in the night
Who can say where they're blowing
As free as the wind
And hopefully learning
Why the sea on the tide
Has no way of turning
_
More than this - you know there is nothing
More than this - tell me one thing
More than this - there is nothing_

It was fun for a while
There was no way of knowing
Like a dream in the night
Who can say where we're going
No care in the world
Maybe I'm learning
Why the sea on the tide
Has no way of turning

_More than this -you know there is nothing
More than this - tell me one thing
More than this - there is nothing_

........* nothing*


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

*Tool - Reflection* 

 I find that I can see a light at the end down
Beneath my self-indulgent pitiful hole.
Defeated I Concede and move closer. I may find comfort here
I may find peace within the emptiness. How pitiful.
It's calling me.
It's calling me.
It's calling me.
It's calling me.

And in my darkest moment, fetal and weeping.
The moon tells me a secret. My confidant.
As full and bright as I am, this light is not my own
A million light reflections pass over me
It's source is bright and endless.
She resuscitates the hopeless
Without her we are lifeless satellites dreaming dreams.
And as I pull my head out I am without one doubt
Don't want to be down here feeding my narcissism
I must crucify the ego before it's far too late
I pray the light lifts me out before I pine away.
before I pine away.
before I pine away.
before I pine away.

So crucify the ego before it's far too late
To leave behind this place so negative and blind and cynical
And you will come to find that we are all one mind
Just let the light touch you and let the words spill thorough
Just let them pass right through, bringing out our hope and reason.

before I pine away.
before I pine away.
before I pine away.
before I pine away.


----------



## DG

*green day- boulevard of broken dreams*

I walk a lonely road 
The only one I that have ever known
Don't know were it goes
But its home and I walk alone 

I walk this empty street
On the Blvd. of broken dreams
Were the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk alone

My shadows the only one that walks beside me
My shallow hearts the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find
Till then I'll walk alone

I'm walking down the line
That divides me somewhere in my mind
On the border line of the edge
And were I walk alone

Read between the lines of what's
Fucked up and every things all right
Check my vital signs to know I'm still alive
And I walk alone

I walk alone
I walk alone
I walk alone

My shadows the only one that walks beside me
My shallow hearts the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find
Till then I'll walk alone

I walk this empty street
On the Blvd. of broken dreams
Were the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk a..

My shadows the only one that walks beside me
My shallow hearts the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find
Till then I'll walk away!


----------



## Furnace

*Jim O'Rourke - Get A Room*

It’s always me in the only seat
That has a canopy
There to screw up the best laid plans
Of those with company

I’d like nothing more to do
Than to watch the desperation on your face
I might send you straght to hell
Like it’s worse to end up in this place

If I gave you, one night to live
Would you know who to choose to take home
And if she falls asleep before the night is through
Because she has to go to work
And you don’t

And the night’s getting longer
And your skin’s getting colder
And you won’t get much older

And you try to move towards her
But you can’t move your shoulder
And you’re sight’s getting dimmer
Maybe if you kick her
But your leg’s getting weaker
And she’s such a deep sleeper
And you would get a snorer
To share your last hour
You sure picked a winner
And time’s seeming slower
And now you can’t see her
All you see is a timer
Moving backwards and forwards
And the night’s getting longer
And your skin’s getting colder.


----------



## spinkle

*Handsome Devil - The Smiths*

All the streets are crammed with things
Eager to be held
I know what hands are for
And I'd like to help myself
You ask me the time
But I sense something more
And I would like to give you
What I think you're asking for
You handsome devil
Oh, you handsome devil

Let me get my hands
On your mammary glands
And let me get your head
On the conjugal bed
I say, I say, I say

I crack the whip
And you skip
But you deserve it
You deserve it deserve it deserve it

A boy in the bush
Is worth two in the hand
I think I can help you get through your exams
Oh, you handsome devil

Oh, let me get my hands
On your mammary glands
And let me get your head
On the conjugal bed
I say, I say, I say

I crack the whip
And you skip
But you deserve it
You deserve it deserve it deserve it

And when we're in your scholarly room
Who will swallow whom ?
And when we're in your scholarly room
Who will swallow whom ?
You handsome devil

Oh, let me get my hands
On your mammary gland
And let me get your head
On the conjugal bed
I say, I say, I say

*There's more to life than books, you know
But not much more*
Oh, there's more to life than books, you know
But not much more, not much more
Oh, you handsome devil
Oh, you handsome devil


----------



## mariacallas

*TEARS - by the Chameleons*

It's just coincidence
Well you can talk that way, but i have to say,I don't believe in it
It was the chill of chance, i decided to dance the days away
And i wasn't worried at all
Sneaking through the back door
No, I wasn't worried at all
Dreams are what you live for
Waiting for the light to turn green
Carry me home
To the kindest eyes that i've ever seen
Carry me home
Well can you tell me how will it be now
how will it be
Can you tell me how will it be now
How will it be?
well we were younger then
And the days were long and slow
But were we wiser then?
I couldn't say, I wouldn't know
But i wasn't worried at all
i had someone to run to
And i wasn't worried at all
I knew which way the wind blew
Counting out the chaos in bloom
Carry me home
And I watched the sinners spin round the room
Carry me home
Well can you tell me how will it be now
how will it be
Can you tell me how will it be now
How will it be?
In a cold world
How will it be?
In the real world
How will it be?
In a lonely world
How will it be?
Will the ghosts just stop
Following me
All now drawn into the sun
He was the only one
In the real world
How will it be?
In a cold cold world
How will it be?
Beck and call
Beg and crawl
How will it be?
Will the ghosts just stop
Following me
All now drawn into the sun
He was the only one
And so, i remember you
I remember the days and the thousands of ways you pulled me through
And dreamed of all the things you've seen
Of all the faces and all of the places you have been
*And now you have no phone and you have no name and you have no number
And it comes to the end in the blink of an eye and it makes me wonder......*


----------



## cherub

Artist: Nikka Costa  
Title: Everybody Got Their Something 


My face to the sky
Dreaming about just how high
I could go and I'll know
When I finally get there

Taking of my glasses
Sun pokes through my lashes
And somehow I know
There's a time for every star to shine

Everybody got their something
Everybody got their something
Make you smile like an itty bitty child

People keeping score
Say better hurry up and get yours
Cause somebody else get your spot
Before you even dropped

Seek and you shall find
Everything in my own sweet time
I'll take my chances
With what I believe is only mine

Busy holding on
So the roof don't fly
Keep you from moving on
So get it right
Turn the tide over
Like a love song
Like a butterfly

Believe if you hand it over
You'll come out all right

Everybody got their something
Everybody got their something
Make you smile like an itty bitty child

Illuminate the silly things
Shed some light on all that's wrong
Everybody need it sometime
Sometimes the only thing you got
Is what makes you feel like
You're something else altogether
You have everything don't need
Another reason to be something
I've been on a ride
And caught up in the landslide
But I'm gonna spread my wings and fly...

Everybody got their something
Everybody got their something
Make you smile like an itty bitty child

There's a time for every star
There's a time for every star...


----------



## botaanik

Staind - Reality



The lights are on but you're not home
You've drifted off somewhere alone
Somewhere that's safe,
No questions here
A quiet place where you hide from your fears

[chorus]
Sometimes when you're out of rope
The way to climb back up's unclear
*The walls you build around yourself* 
I guess they also keep you here
*Are you afraid of what they think?*
Whoever "they" happen to be 
*Or are you hiding from the scars of your own reality?*

So you sedate and drown in vain
You've got a pill for every day
A suit and tie to mask the truth
It's ugly head is starting to show through

[chorus]

[bridge]
The monster you're feeding,
Your lack of perception
The things that you do
To fullfill your addictions
The light at the end of your tunnel is closing
What is it that you're so afraid of exposing?
You'd give it all up for what's there for the taking
Whatever it takes to keep your hands from shaking
The same things you're thinking might make you feel better
The same things that probably got you here

[chorus]

[bridge]


----------



## frostyangel

*Sarah McLachlan - Possession*

There are so many post I hope that this one wasn't already posted

Listen as the wind blows
From across the great divide
Voices trapped in yearning
Memories trapped in time
The night is my companion
And solitude my guide
Would I spend forever here
And not be satisfied

And I would be the one
To hold you down
Kiss you so hard
I�ll take your breath away
And after I�d wipe away the tears
Just close your eyes dear

Through this world I�ve stumbled
So many times betrayed
Trying to find an honest word
To find the truth enslaved
Oh you speak to me in riddles and
You speak to me in rhymes
My body aches to breathe your breath
You words keep me alive

And I would be the one
To hold you down
Kiss you so hard
I�ll take your breath away
And after I�d wipe away the tears
Just close your eyes dear

Into this night I wander
It�s morning that I dread
Another day of knowing of
The path I fear to tread
Oh into the sea of waking dreams
I follow without pride
Nothing stands between us here
And I won�t be denied

And I would be the one
To hold you down
Kiss you so hard
I�ll take your breath away
And after I�d wipe away the tears
Just close your eyes dear


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

*The Beatles - Within You Within You* 



We were talking
about the space between us all
and people who hide themselves
behind a wall of illusion
never glimpse the truth
then it's far too late
when they pass away

We were talking
about the love we all could share
When we find it
to try our best to hold it there
with our love, with our love
we could save the world
if they only knew

Try to realize it's all within yourself
no one else can make you change
And to see you're really only very small
and life flows on within you and without you

We were talking
about the love that's gone so cold
and the people who gain the world
and lose their soul
They don't know, they can't see
Are you one of them

When you've seen beyond yourself
then you may find
peace of mind is waiting there
And the time will come
when you see we're all one
and life flows on within you and without you


----------



## Furnace

*Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Modern Romance*

Don't hold on
Go get strong
or don't you know
there's no modern romance

Time, time is gone
it stops stops who it was
well i was wrong
it never lasts
there is no
this is no modern romance

in time, time is gone
never last stops who he was
well i was wrong
never lasts

this is no
there is no modern romance
there is no modern romance
this is no modern romance
there is no there is no

baby im afraid of a lot of things
but i aint scared of loving you
baby i know your afraid of a lot of things
but don't be scared of love
cause people will say all kinds of things
that don't mean a dam to me
cause all i see is what's in front of me
and thats you

well, ive been dragged all over the place
ive taken hits time just don't erase
and baby i can see you've been fucked with too
but that don't mean your loving days are through
cause people will say all kinds of things
that don't mean a dam to me
cause all i see is what's in front of me
and thats you

well i may be just a fool
but i know were just as cool
and cool kids they belong together


----------



## Negative

*Here's Whats Left by RJD2*

you are gone I'm so all alone
here's what's left of our happy home
but you'll be back, that's what I said
as I stare at the ceiling
because I need you baby
oh how I miss you baby
because I need you baby
oh how I miss you baby


because I need you baby
oh, how I miss you baby
because I need you baby
oh, how I miss you baby

you are gone, I'm so all alone
here's what's left of our happy home
but you'll be back, that what I said
as I stare at the ceiling
because I need you baby
oh, how I miss you baby
because I need you baby
oh, how I miss you baby


----------



## EverythingsEventual

George Michael - Faith

Well I guess it would be nice
If I could touch your body
I know not everybody
Has got a body like you
But I've got to think twice
Before I give my heart away
And I know all the games you play
Because I play them too
Oh but I
Need some time off from that emotion
Time to pick my heart up off the floor
And when that love comes down
Without devotion
Well it takes a strong man baby
But I'm showing you the door
'Cause I gotta have faith...
Baby
I know you're asking me to stay
Say please, please, please, don't go away
You say I'm giving you the blues
Maybe
You mean every word you say
Can't help but think of yesterday
And another who tied me down to loverboy rules
Before this river
Becomes an ocean
Before you throw my heart back on the floor
Oh baby I reconsider
My foolish notion
Well I need someone to hold me
But I'll wait for something more
Yes I've gotta have faith...


----------



## mariacallas

*Honey Be Good - The Bible*



> To the girl with the gun
> I leave my loneliness
> to the boy in your arms
> I leave you
> when you go and you must
> my tongue will turn to dust
> and goodbye won't mean a thing
> 
> On a day like today
> I'll believe anything you say
> Who'll be there when your heart hits the ground?
> Now that I'm not around
> Be good
> and if you can't be good
> be good at being bad like every girl should
> honey be good
> 
> Now that I stay at home
> listening to the Temptations
> singing "I wish it would rain"
> 
> On a day like today
> I'll believe anything you say
> Who'll be there when your heart hits the ground?
> Now that I'm not around
> Be good
> and if you can't be good
> be good at being bad like every girl should
> honey be good
> 
> Now that I'm not around ....



this is such a stunning song.... when you hear the actual piece the lyrics take on a totally different light as opposed to just reading it here. :D


----------



## Negative

*Coldplay--Yellow*


Look at the stars 
Look how they shine for you
And everything you do 
yeah, they were all yellow

I came along 
I wrote a song for you 
And all the things you do
And it was called Yellow

So then I took my turn 
Oh what a thing to've done
And it was all yellow

Your skin 
Oh yeah you're skin and bones
Turn into something beautiful
And you know
You know I love you so 
You know I love you so

I swam across 
I jumped across for you
Oh what a thing to do 
Cuz you were all yellow

I drew a line
I drew a line for you
Oh what a thing to do
And it was all yellow

You're skin 
Oh yeah you're skin and bones
Turn into something beautiful
And you know 
For you I'd bleed myself dry
For you I'd bleed myself dry

Its true 
Look how they shine for you
Look how they shine for you
Look how they shine for...
Look how they shine for you 
Look how they shine for you
Look how they shine 

Look at the stars
Look how they shine for you
And all the things that you do


----------



## Raw Evil

*Linkin Park - By Myself*

This song is the story of my life - especially the bits about "_I make the right moves but I'm lost within / I put on my daily façade but then / I just end up getting hurt again_" and "_How do you expect / I will know what to do / When all I know / Is what you tell me to_"

Life's like that when you're different on the inside, but on the outside you look the same as everyone else. Hearing this song reminds me that I'm not the only one who feels lost like that sometimes.



> What do I do to ignore them behind me?
> Do I follow my instincts blindly?
> Do I hide my pride / from these bad dreams / Do I
> sit here and try to stand it? / Or do I
> try to catch them red - handed?
> Do I trust some and get fooled by phoniness,
> Or do I trust nobody and live in loneliness?
> Because I can't hold on / when I'm stretched so thin
> I make the right moves but I'm lost within
> I put on my daily façade but then
> I just end up getting hurt again
> 
> by myself
> [myself]
> I ask why, but in my mind I find
> I can't rely on myself
> 
> [myself]
> I ask why, but in my mind I find
> I can't rely on myself
> _
> I can't hold on
> [To what I want when I'm stretched so thin]
> It's all too much to take in
> I can't hold on
> [To anything watching everything spin]
> With thoughts of failure sinking in
> _
> If I turn my back I'm defenseless
> And to go blindly seems senseless
> If I hide my pride and let it all go on / then they'll
> Take from me ‘till everything is gone / If I
> let them go I'll be outdone / But if I
> try to catch them I'll be outrun
> If I'm killed by the questions like a cancer
> Then I'll be buried in the silence of the answer
> 
> by myself
> [myself]
> I ask why, but in my mind I find
> I can't rely on myself
> 
> [myself]
> I ask why, but in my mind I find
> I can't rely on myself
> _
> I can't hold on
> [To what I want when I'm stretched so thin]
> It's all too much to take in
> I can't hold on
> [To anything watching everything spin]
> With thoughts of failure sinking in
> _
> 
> How do you think / I've lost so much
> I'm so afraid / I'm out of touch
> How do you expect / I will know what to do
> When all I know / Is what you tell me to
> 
> Don't you [know]
> I can't tell you how to make it [go]
> No matter what I do, how hard I [try]
> I can't seem to convince myself [why]
> I'm stuck on the outside
> 
> Don't you [know]
> I can't tell you how to make it [go]
> No matter what I do, how hard I [try]
> I can't seem to convince myself [why]
> I'm stuck on the outside
> 
> _
> I can't hold on
> [To what I want when I'm stretched so thin]
> It's all too much to take in
> I can't hold on
> [To anything watching everything spin]
> With thoughts of failure sinking_


----------



## mariacallas

*i LOOOOOOOOVE this song!!!!!!!*

*RUSH HOUR - Jane Wiedlin *

Something's coming over me
I'm so dizzy I can't see
Can't make out the forest for the trees

My heart is beating faster now
As the traffic's slowing down
And suddenly I'm all alone with you

_*It's so good
Baby when you're at the wheel
I can't believe the way I feel
It's such a rush
Just being with you*_
We're Driving in the Rush Hour
(ooh you send me)
You take me to the Rush Hour
You got me in the Rush Hour

Feel it getting hot in here
Feel me getting close to you dear
Slow motion moving you, moving me
Now your lips are touching mine
_*And in your eyes that certain shine
Honey, I know just where you're taking me*_

It's so good
Baby when you're at the wheel
I can't believe the way I feel
It's such a rush
*Just being with You*
We're Driving in the Rush Hour
(ooh you send me)
You take me to the Rush Hour
You got me in the Rush Hour...:D


----------



## botaanik

*A Perfect Circle - Gravity*

Lost again
Broken and weary
Unable to find my way
Tail in hand
Dizzy and clearly unable to
Just let this go

I am surrendering to the gravity and the unknown
Catch me heal me lift me back up to the sun
I choose to live

I fell again
Like a baby unable to stand on my own
Tail in hand
Dizzy and clearly unable to just this go
High and surrendering to the gravity and the unknown
Catch me heal me lift me back up to the sun
I choose to live, i choose to live, i choose to live

Catch me heal me lift me back up to the sun
Help me survive the bottom

Calm these hands before they
Snare another pill and
Drive another nail down another
Meaty hole please release me

*I am surrendering to the gravity and the unknown
Catch me heal me lift me back up to the sun
I choose to live, i choose to live*


----------



## [with a *K*]

*Ani Difranco- Dilate*

life used to be life-like
now it's more like show biz
i wake up in the night
and i don't know where the bathroom is
and i don't know what town i'm in
or what sky i am under
and i wake up in the darkness and i 
don't have the will anymore to wonder
everyone has a skeleton
and a closet to keep it in
and you're mine
every song has a you
a you that the singer sings to
and you're it this time
baby, you're it this time

when i need to wipe my face
i use the back of my hand
and i like to take up space
just because i can
and i use my dress
to wipe up my drink
i care less and less
what people think
and you are so lame 
you always disappoint me
it's kinda like our running joke
but it's really not funny
i just want you to live up to
the image of you i create
i see you and i'm so unsatisfied
i see you and i dilate

so i'll walk the plank and i'll jump with a smile
if i'm gonna go down
i'm gonna do it with style
and you won't see me surrender 
you won't hear me confess 
'cuz you've left me with nothing
but i've worked with less
and i learn every room long enough
to make it to the door
and then i hear it click shut behind me
and every key works differently
i forget every time
and the forgetting defines me 
that's what defines me

when i say you sucked my brain out
the english translation 
is i am in love with you 
and it is no fun
but i don't use words like love
'cuz words like that don't matter
but don't look so offended
you know, you should be flattered
i wake up in the night
in some big hotel bed
my hands grope for the light
my hands grope for my head
the world is my oyster
the road is my home
_and i know that i'm better 
off alone_


----------



## doof-kittie

*Commercial for Levi - Placebo*

I havent been able to stop singing this all week:


You're the one who's always choking Trojan
You're the one who's always bruised and broken 
Sleep may be the enemy
But so's another line
It's a remedy
You should take more time

You're the one who's always choking trojan
You're the one who's showers always golden
Spunk & bestiality well it's an Assisi lie
It's ahead of me 
You should close your fly

I understand the fascination
The dream that comes alive at night
But if you don't change your situation
Then you'll die, you'll die, don't die, don't die
Please don't die

You're the one who's always choking trojan
You're the one who's always bruised and broken
Drunk on immorality
Valium and cherry wine
Coke and ecstasy
You're gonna blow your mind

I understand the fascination
I've even been there once or twice or more
But if you don't change your situation
Then you'll die, you'll die, don't die, don't die
Please don't die [x4]


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

*Sage Francis - Different* 




"Nothing at last is sacred. Oh how the great have fallen
What have I done to myself? It's been way too long!"

We need to reacquaint. Things are different now, I ain't the same man I was
Hi, how are you doing? I'm new and improved with even less to lose
A collector's edition version of a virgin drink ordering cocktail teller
Gone way wrong...to the point of no rerun

Over the edge and burned out before I even got my shine
Holding my head in pure doubt
Out of insight. Out of mindful things to shout or rhyme about

Yeah, I know I was supposed to change the world and all
But it looks like the world got to me first
If you can't beat em, join 'em..
Then hurt the team by beating yourself

I'm different...in a different way
The only thing that stays the same is change
While people claim their states, I state my claims
Sage Francis made a name for himself
For the record my mother calls me Paul
Which was my father's middle name, but Ray
Stepped in and raised me
It's crazy, but this is a game I play

called "Shut the fuck uuuuuuup!"

Don't bother calling me at all because I'm not answering
Is that a voice-mail-bomb-threat or a broken promise I'm mishandling?
Gambling away my money issues, somebody owes me big bucks
My career depends on explosive vacuums sucking me in and blowing me up

Poetry struck a nerve in the listenership
Spoken word then got 'em all interested
Now I don't have to serve ice cream to little kids
I serve emcees who think they're rippin' it
And poets who think they're somehow significant
Meanwhile both are loud and ignorant
And don't know how to speak to a crowd in an intimate environment

I am different. In a different way
The only thing that stays the same is change
While people claim their states, I state my claims
I'm a quiet natured player who outwardly hates the game
I shake what I got, which is a jingly pocket
I do my mini-market research and make noise for myself when I walk quick

I talk with authority while I question it
When I ask, "Who am I?" I'm left guessing
But if you're a poor man's version of ANYTHING
It is your self-perception

Growing up in a microscopic town prepared me well for this petrii dish
Where talk is invisible to the eye and they hate the guy they're speaking with
I'm a real vegetarian: No chicken...not even fish
I'm a real underground rapper
My tape quality sucks, my records are warped and my CD skips

Lady Luck is a greedy bitch with itchy palms and a case of the gimmes
I've got an outtie if she's got an inny, I'll clean her pipes and then sweep her chimney
The beat that's in me is polyrhythmic. You're only 60 heart beats per minute
A human second-hand-me-down-to-earth-guy who will thriftshop-lift his hiphop

I may be getting too big for my britches
but I paid my dues when the cost was climbing
If I burn too many bridges I'll never get off of this awful island
As long as I've been rhyming, they only started listening
Because for a while they didn't like how
I wouldn't smoke the pot that I was pissin' in

Plus I had no dead homies to pour out the liquor I don't drink
You can flash your shiny objects in front of my eyes and I won't blink
I'm motherfucking different. Oooohhhh yyyeeeaaahhhh..
I'm motherfucking different. Oooohhhh yyyeeeaaahhhh..


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

*Bob Dylan - Idiot Wind* 


Someone's got it in for me, they're planting stories in the press
Whoever it is I wish they'd cut it out but when they will I can only guess.
They say I shot a man named Gray and took his wife to Italy,
She inherited a million bucks and when she died it came to me.
I can't help it if I'm lucky.

People see me all the time and they just can't remember how to act
Their minds are filled with big ideas, images and distorted facts.
Even you, yesterday you had to ask me where it was at,
I couldn't believe after all these years, you didn't know me better than that
Sweet lady.

Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your mouth,
Blowing down the backroads headin' south.
Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your teeth,
You're an idiot, babe.
It's a wonder that you still know how to breathe.

I ran into the fortune-teller, who said beware of lightning that might strike
I haven't known peace and quiet for so long I can't remember what it's like.
There's a lone soldier on the cross, smoke pourin' out of a boxcar door,
You didn't know it, you didn't think it could be done, in the final end he won the wars
After losin' every battle.

I woke up on the roadside, daydreamin' 'bout the way things sometimes are
Visions of your chestnut mare shoot through my head and are makin' me see stars.
You hurt the ones that I love best and cover up the truth with lies.
One day you'll be in the ditch, flies buzzin' around your eyes,
Blood on your saddle.

Idiot wind, blowing through the flowers on your tomb,
Blowing through the curtains in your room.
Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your teeth,
You're an idiot, babe.
It's a wonder that you still know how to breathe.

It was gravity which pulled us down and destiny which broke us apart
You tamed the lion in my cage but it just wasn't enough to change my heart.
Now everything's a little upside down, as a matter of fact the wheels have stopped,
What's good is bad, what's bad is good, you'll find out when you reach the top
You're on the bottom.

I noticed at the ceremony, your corrupt ways had finally made you blind
I can't remember your face anymore, your mouth has changed, your eyes
don't look into mine.
The priest wore black on the seventh day and sat stone-faced while the building
burned.
I waited for you on the running boards, near the cypress trees, while the springtime
turned Slowly into autumn.

Idiot wind, blowing like a circle around my skull,
From the Grand Coulee Dam to the Capitol.
Idiot wind, blowing every time you move your teeth,
You're an idiot, babe.
It's a wonder that you still know how to breathe.

I can't feel you anymore, I can't even touch the books you've read
Every time I crawl past your door, I been wishin' I was somebody else instead.
Down the highway, down the tracks, down the road to ecstasy,
I followed you beneath the stars, hounded by your memory
And all your ragin' glory.

I been double-crossed now for the very last time and now I'm finally free,
I kissed goodbye the howling beast on the borderline which separated you from me.
You'll never know the hurt I suffered nor the pain I rise above,
And I'll never know the same about you, your holiness or your kind of love,
And it makes me feel so sorry.

Idiot wind, blowing through the buttons of our coats,
Blowing through the letters that we wrote.
Idiot wind, blowing through the dust upon our shelves,
We're idiots, babe.
It's a wonder we can even feed ourselves.


----------



## cherub

Artist: Nikka Costa  
Title: Tug of War 


*There are times in our lives
When our hearts fear our minds
We can't afford to ignore
What our hearts are beating for*

My soul wants to go one way
But my heart and mind playing a tug of war with me baby

Cut to the truth and watch it bleed
And in the wounds just what we need
It's everywhere if we dare
To trust the fall to lead you there

*My soul wants to go one way
But my heart and mind playing a tug of war with me baby*

Let me out of this cage
I'm begging for mercy I'm being your slave
What do you want me to see, my eyes are inflamed
With the rage that's among us when we come of age
*There's nothing I don't know, just hasn't come to me yet
We're only trying to remember what we choose to forget*
Everybody's a child that is open and free
If we can trust ourselves to be indiscreet
With our love


----------



## mariacallas

*end of the innocence- don henley*

Remember when the days were long
And rolled beneath a deep blue sky
Didn’t have a care in the world
With mommy and daddy standing by
When happily ever after fails
And we’ve been poisoned by these fairy tales
The lawyers dwell on small details
Since daddy had to fly
But I know a place where we can go
That’s still untouched by man
We’ll sit and watch the clouds roll by
And the tall grass wave in the wind
You can lay your head back on the ground
And let your hair fall all around me
Offer up your best defense
But this is the end
This is the end of the innocence
O’ beautiful, for spacious skies
But now those skies are threatening
They’re beating plowshares into swords
For this tired old man that we elected king
Armchair warriors often fail
And we’ve been poisoned by these fairy tales
The lawyers clean up all details
Since daddy had to lie
But I know a place where we can go
And was away this sin
We’ll sit and watch the clouds roll by
And the tall grass wave in the wind
Just lay your head back on the ground
And let your hair spill all around me
Offer up your best defense
But this is the end
This is the end of the innocence
Who knows how long this will last
Now we’ve come so far, so fast
But, somewhere back there in the dust
That same small town in each of us
I need to remember this
So baby give me just one kiss
And let me take a long last look
Before we say good bye
Just lay your head back on the ground
And let your hair fall all around me
Offer up your best defense
But this is the end
This is the end of the innocence


----------



## IhaveNoLegs

*Bob Dylan - Rainy Day Women #12 & 35* 

Well, they'll stone ya when you're trying to be so good,
They'll stone ya just a-like they said they would.
They'll stone ya when you're tryin' to go home.
Then they'll stone ya when you're there all alone.
But I would not feel so all alone,
*Everybody must get stoned.* 

Well, they'll stone ya when you're walkin' 'long the street.
They'll stone ya when you're tryin' to keep your seat.
They'll stone ya when you're walkin' on the floor.
They'll stone ya when you're walkin' to the door.
But I would not feel so all alone,
*Everybody must get stoned.* 

They'll stone ya when you're at the breakfast table.
They'll stone ya when you are young and able.
They'll stone ya when you're tryin' to make a buck.
They'll stone ya and then they'll say, "good luck."
Tell ya what, I would not feel so all alone,
*Everybody must get stoned.* 

Well, they'll stone you and say that it's the end.
Then they'll stone you and then they'll come back again.
They'll stone you when you're riding in your car.
They'll stone you when you're playing your guitar.
Yes, but I would not feel so all alone,
*Everybody must get stoned.* 

Well, they'll stone you when you walk all alone.
They'll stone you when you are walking home.
They'll stone you and then say you are brave.
They'll stone you when you are set down in your grave.
But I would not feel so all alone,
*Everybody must get stoned.*


----------



## blahblahblah

Cheers theme song---

Making your way in the world today takes everything you've got. 
Taking a break from all your worries, sure would help a lot. 

Wouldn't you like to get away? 

Sometimes you want to go 

Where everybody knows your name, 
and they're always glad you came. 
You wanna be where you can see, 
our troubles are all the same 
You wanna be where everybody knows 
Your name. 

You wanna go where people know, 
people are all the same, 
You wanna go where everybody knows 
your name. 

Full Lyrics never actually aired 

Making your way in the world today 
Takes everything you've got; 
Taking a break from all your worries 
Sure would help a lot. 
Wouldn't you like to get away? 

All those night when you've got no lights, 
The check is in the mail; 
And your little angel 
Hung the cat up by it's tail; 
And your third fiance didn't show; 

Sometimes you want to go 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
You want to be where you can see, 
Our troubles are all the same; 
You want to be where everybody knows your name. 

Roll out of bed, Mr. Coffee's dead; 
The morning's looking bright; 
And your shrink ran off to Europe, 
And didn't even write; 
And your husband wants to be a girl; 

Be glad there's one place in the world 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
You want to go where people know, 
People are all the same; 
You want to go where everybody knows your name. 

Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came; 
Where everybody knows your name, 
And they're always glad you came...


----------



## blahblahblah

I Am A Man Of Constant Sorrow - SBB

(chorus) In constant sorrow through his days 

I am a man of constant sorrow 
I've seen trouble all my day. 
I bid farewell to old Kentucky 
The place where I was born and raised. 

(chorus) The place where he was born and raised 

For six long years I've been in trouble 
No pleasures here on earth I found 
For in this world I'm bound to ramble 
I have no friends to help me now. 

(chorus) He has no friends to help him now 

It's fare thee well my old lover 
I never expect to see you again 
For I'm bound to ride that northern railroad 
Perhaps I'll die upon this train. 

(chorus) Perhaps he'll die upon this train. 

You can bury me in some deep valley 
For many years where I may lay 
Then you may learn to love another 
While I am sleeping in my grave. 

(chorus) While he is sleeping in his grave. 

Maybe your friends think I'm just a stranger 
My face you'll never see no more. 
But there is one promise that is given 
I'll meet you on God's golden shore. 

(chorus) He'll meet you on God's golden shore


----------



## blahblahblah

Artist: Alison Krauss Lyrics
Song: Down to the River to Pray Lyrics

As I went down in the river to pray 
Studying about that good old way 
And who shall wear the starry crown 
Good Lord, show me the way ! 

O sisters let's go down, 
Let's go down, come on down, 
O sisters let's go down, 
Down in the river to pray. 

As I went down in the river to pray 
Studying about that good old way 
And who shall wear the robe and crown 
Good Lord, show me the way ! 

O brothers let's go down, 
Let's go down, come on down, 
Come on brothers let's go down, 
Down in the river to pray. 

As I went down in the river to pray 
Studying about that good old way 
And who shall wear the starry crown 
Good Lord, show me the way ! 

O fathers let's go down, 
Let's go down, come on down, 
O fathers let's go down, 
Down in the river to pray. 

As I went down in the river to pray 
Studying about that good old way 
And who shall wear the robe and crown 
Good Lord, show me the way ! 

O mothers let's go down, 
Let's go down, don't you want to go down, 
Come on mothers let's go down, 
Down in the river to pray. 

As I went down in the river to pray 
Studying about that good old way 
And who shall wear the starry crown 
Good Lord, show me the way ! 

O sinners let's go down, 
Let's go down, come on down, 
O sinners let's go down, 
Down in the river to pray. 

As I went down in the river to pray 
Studying about that good old way 
And who shall wear the robe and crown 
Good Lord, show me the way !


----------



## Negative

Artist: Dead Prez
Album: Lets Get Free
Title: Mind Sex


[chorus]
It's time for some mind sex, we ain't got to take our clothes off yet
We can burn the incense, and just chat
Relax, i got the good vibrations
Before we make love let's have a good conversation

[verse 1]
Pardon me love but you seem like my type
What you doin tonight? you should stop by the site
We could, roll some weed play some records and talk
I got a fly spot downtown brooklyn, new york
Now i know you think i wanna fuck, no doubt
But tonight we'll try a different route, how bout we start
With a salad, a fresh bed of lettuce with croutons
Later we can play a game of chess on the futon
See i ain't got to get in your blouse
It's your eye contact, that be getting me aroused
When you show me your mind, it make me wanna show you mines
Reflecting my light, when it shines, just takin our time
Before the night's through, we could get physical too
I ain't tryin to say i don't wanna fuck, cause i do
But for me boo, makin love is just as much mental
I like to know what i'm gettin into

[chorus]
We could have mind sex, we ain't got to take our clothes off yet
We can burn the incense, and just chat
Relax, i got the good vibrations
Before we make love let's have a good conversation

It's time for some mind sex, we ain't got to take our clothes off yet
We can burn the incense, and just chat
Relax, i got the good vibrations
Before we make love let's have a good conversation
Time for some mind sex...

(singing): before we make love

Yeah, what you know about mind sex?

(singing): before we make love

[verse 2]
African princess, tell me yo' interests
Wait, let me guess boo, you probably like poetry
Here's a little something i jotted down in case i spotted you around
So let me take this opportunity
Would you share a moment with me, over herbal tea?
Take a walk verbally, make a bond certaintly
Cuz in my hand i bet your hand fit perfectly
And it's like we floatin out in space when you flirtin wit me
C'mon, a little foreplay don't hurt (hmmm)
Imagine my chest under this shirt, your ass under your skirt
It's like walking the hot sands and finding an oasis
Opposites attract that's the basis
Our sex is the wind that seperates the yin from the yang
The balance that means complete change, our aim
Is to touch you in a delicate spot
And once we get it started i ain't trying to stop

[chorus]
But first we have mind sex, we ain't got to take our clothes off yet
We can burn the incense, and just chat
Relax, i got the good vibrations
Before we make love let's have a good conversation

It's time for some mind sex, we ain't got to take our clothes off yet
We can burn the incense, and just chat
Relax, i got the good vibrations
Before we make love let's have a good conversation
Mind sex...

[spoken]
She smiles, i smile
She walks, no she glides softly by me changing night into day
She opens her mouth to speak, and so sounds ring in my head
She speaks, and i want to dance to her rhythm
She moves ever so gently, increasing my desires,
As i place my arms around her waist,
Hold and squeeze unto me,
I want to melt into her body, and discover the base of her warmth
Her beautiful black body that, no human mind could ever conceive
She's love
She's truth
She's real, as real as the stars that shine in the heavens
As real as the sun that bathes her body,
As real as the moon that glows and the birds that sing and the rose
That blossoms in spring for she is that rose
And not just any rose,
But a black rose,
Black rose stands tall and stronger than any other plant
A black rose, that stands as creator, of nations of
Black rose
That never loses her petals, and blossoms all year round
Black rose,
Sweet rose,
Thornless rose
Eternal rose
Please look my way,
Please look my way
Please look my way
Black rose


----------



## Dastrix Slogan

*Depeche Mode - Halo*

Depeche Mode - Halo

You wear guilt
Like shackles on your feet
Like a halo in reverse
I can feel
The discomfort in your seat
And in your head it's worse
There's a pain
A famine in your heart
An aching to be free
Can't you see

All love's luxuries
Are here for you and me
And when our worlds
They fall apart
When the walls come tumbling in
Though we may deserve it
It will be worth it

But your chains
Your lips of tragedy
And fall into my arms
And when our worlds
They fall apart
When the walls come tumbling in
Though we may deserve it
It will be worth it


----------



## mariacallas

*fave*

*The Sound of Your Voice - 38special*

Knock down the doors and break thru the walls
Tear out the phone run from it all
I'm here to tell ya babe
It's been one of those days
I get a feelin' when I'm feelin' like this
My heart's a target you never miss
You got a way of puttin' everything in its place
Takin' your time
Takin your precious time
It's all that you're sayin' just how you say it
A serious game you start to playin'
You never cease to amaze me.

Chorus:
It's your voice I hear drivin' me wild
Whispering in my ear
It's your voice I hear dangerous child
You're sayin' what I wanna hear
If I had my choice I'd run for cover
But I think It'll be OK
'Cause all I needed to hear
Was the sound of your voice
Curl your words up into the air run your poetry thru my hair
Call me that name you call me when there's no one around
Take your time take all your precious time
It's all that ya sayin' just how you say it
Serious game you start to playin' you never fail to amaze.

Chorus:
Bye baby bye bye
I can tell ya that I miss the sound of your voice already
Bye baby bye bye
It doesn't matter where I go
It's your voice I hear
If I had my choice I'd run for cover
But I think I'll be OK
I can't say I'm going crazy
But you make a pretty good case
And you never fail to amaze
It's your voice I hear drivin' me wild
Whispering in my ear
It's your voice I hear dangerous child
You're sayin' what I wanna hear
It's your voice I hear drivin' me wild
Whispering in my ear
It's your voice I hear dangerous child
You're sayin' what I wanna hear
It's your voice It's your voice
It's your voice


----------



## Mooseman

George Thorogood - One Bourbon, One Scotch, One Beer

Wanna tell you a story,
About the house-man blues
I come home one Friday,
Had to tell the landlady I'd-a lost my job
She said that don't confront me,
Long as I get my money next Friday
Now next Friday come I didn't get the rent,
And out the door I went

So I goes to the landlady,
I said, "You let me slide?"
I'll have the rent for you in a month.
Next I don't know
So said let me slide it on you know people,
I notice when I come home in the evening
She ain't got nothing nice to say to me,
But for five year she was so nice
Loh' she was lovy-dovy,
I come home one particular evening
The landlady said, "You got the rent money yet?",
I said, "No, can't find no job"
Therefore I ain't got no money to pay the rent
She said "I don't believe you're tryin' to find no job"
Said "I seen you today you was standin' on a corner,
Leaning up against a post"
I said "But I'm tired, I've been walkin' all day"
She said "That don't confront me,
Long as I get my money next Friday"
Now next Friday come I didn't have the rent,
And out the door I went

So I go down the streets,
Down to my good friend's house
I said "Look man I'm outdoors you know,
Can I stay with you maybe a couple days?"
He said "Let me go and ask my wife"
He come out of the house,
I could see it in his face
I know that was no
He said "I don't know man, ah she kinda funny, you know"
I said "I know, everybody funny, now you funny too"
So I go back home
I tell the landlady I got a job, I'm gonna pay the rent
She said "Yeah?" I said "Oh yeah"
And then she was so nice,
Loh' she was lovy-dovy
So I go in my room, pack up my things and I go,
I slip on out the back door and down the streets I go
She a-howlin' about the front rent, she'll be lucky to get any back rent,
She ain't gonna get none of it
So I stop in the local bar you know people,
I go to the bar, I ring my coat, I call the bartender
Said "Look man, come down here", he got down there
So what you want?

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
Well I ain't seen my baby since I don't know when,
I've been drinking bourbon, whiskey, scotch and gin
Gonna get high man I'm gonna get loose,
Need me a triple shot of that juice
Gonna get drunk don't you have no fear
I want one bourbon, one scotch and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer

But I'm sitting now at the bar,
I'm getting drunk, I'm feelin' mellow
I'm drinkin' bourbon, I'm drinkin' scotch, I'm drinkin' beer
Looked down the bar, here come the bartender
I said "Look man, come down here"
So what you want?

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
No I ain't seen my baby since the night before last,
Gotta get a drink man I'm gonna get gassed
Gonna get high man I ain't had enough,
Need me a triple shot of that stuff
Gonna get drunk won't you listen right here,
I want one bourbon, one shot and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer

Now by this time I'm plenty high,
You know when your mouth a-getting dry you're plenty high
Looked down the bar I say to my bartender
I said "Look man, come down here", he got down there
So what you want this time?
I said "Look man, a-what time is it?"
He said "The clock on the wall say three o'clock
Last call for alcohol, so what you need?"

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer
No I ain't seen my baby since a nigh' and a week,
Gotta get drunk man till I can't even speak
Gonna get high man listen to me,
One drink ain't enough Jack you better make it three
I wanna get drunk I'm gonna make it real clear,
I want one bourbon, one scotch and one beer
One bourbon, one scotch, one beer


----------



## EverythingsEventual

*Pink Floyd...*

"Coming back to life"

Where were you when I was burned and broken
While the days slipped by from my window watching
Where were you when I was hurt and helpless
Because the things you say and the things you do surround me
While you were hanging yourself on someone else's words
Dying to believe in what you heard
I was staring straight into the shining sun

Lost in thought and lost in time
While the seeds of life and the seeds of change were planted
Outside the rain fell dark and slow
While I pondered on this dangerous but irresistible pastime
I took a heavenly ride through our silence
I knew the moment had arrived
For killing the past and coming back to life

I took a heavenly ride through our silence
I knew the waiting had begun
And headed straight... into the shining sun...

*******


----------



## mariacallas

*A Girl in Trouble is a Temporary Thing - Romeo Void*

She's got a face that shows that she knows she's heard every line
Tenderly she talks on the phone
There's a way to walk that says "Stay away"
And a time to go around the long way

A girl in trouble is a temporary thing
(Temporary, Temporary, Temporary, Temporary)
A girl in trouble is a temporary thing
(Temporary, Temporary, Temporary, Temporary)

There's a time when every girl learns
To use her head
Tears will be saved
Till they're better spent
There's no time for her to be afraid
So instead
She takes care of business
Keeps a cool head

A girl in trouble is a temporary thing
(Temporary, Temporary, Temporary, Temporary)
A girl in trouble is a temporary thing
(Temporary, Temporary, Temporary, Temporary)

She's got a face that shows that she knows she's heard every line
Tenderly she talks on the phone
There's a way to walk that says "Stay away"
And a time to go around the long way

A girl in trouble is a temporary thing
(Temporary, Temporary, Temporary, Temporary)
A girl in trouble is a temporary thing
(Temporary, Temporary, Temporary, Temporary)
A girl in trouble is a temporary thing


----------



## onlysweetpea

*Knuckle Down- Ani Difranco*

knuckle down


it's just my cowgirl alter-ego riding on her barroom bull
dripping with a sweat of irony as the cowboys woop and drool
shooting glances at the mirror to see if her scar is showing
she is truly going nowhere tonight

lecherous old-lady, wanna-be, much too young and shy
flailing her whole life just thinking she can teach herself to fly
vehement, romantic, frantic, forever, right-now
and forever's goin' nowhere tonight

sick of loathing her self-loathing she thinks i had better leave
course whiskey makes me smarter and i'm happy as can be
but please excuse me darling
it's not you
it's me

and there's a dusty old dust storm on mars
they say
so tonight you can't see it too clear
still i stood in line to look through a telescope
look like a distant ship like a scene from a foggy pier
and i know that i was warned - still it was not what i'd hoped
and i know that i was warned - still it was not what i'd hoped

cause i think i'm done comin' to get closer
to some imagined bliss
i gotta knuckle down - just be ok with this
i'm gonna knuckle down - just be ok with this
course that star struck girl is already someone i miss

i swear some stuff you just see better from further away
and i swear i communicate best now the less i say
and i can't dance if the band can't play
and the vibe is going nowhere tonight

but somewhere between hollywood and its pretty happiness
and an anguish so infinite
it's anybody's guess
is a place where people are all teachers
and this just one long class
and that ass will get you nowhere tonight

and there's a dusty old dust storm on mars
they say
so tonight you can't see it too clear
still i stood in line to look through that telescope
look like a distant ship like a scene from a foggy pier
and i know that i was warned - still it was not what i'd hoped

but i think i'm done comin' to get closer
to some imagined bliss
i gotta knuckle down - just be ok with this
i'm gonna knuckle down - just be ok with this
course that star struck girl is really someone i miss


----------



## cherub

Artist: Butterfly Boucher 
Title: Another White Dash 


There is
Something exciting about leaving everything behind
There is something
Deep and pulling leaving everything behind
Something about having everthing
You think you'll ever need
Sitting in the seat next to you

And I watch

Another white dash
Another white dash
Another white dash
Fly beside us
And I watch
Another white dash
Another white dash
Another white dashFly beneath us
Away away

There is 
Yelling of an engine a constant rattling door
There is serious
Deep and mumbles 

A conversation I'm not it
Flickering lights
Shadows of trees
Makes me blink me eyes 
Makes the land
Appear like a really old mooooooovie

And I watch

I got a heart fuuuuull, of rubberbaaaaands 
That keep... getting....caught on...thiiiiiiiings

And I count

Another white dash
Another white dash
Another white dash
I drift off at eighty...something!
And I count 
Another white dash
Another white dash
Another white dash
Out of time with the muuuusiiiiiiic!!


----------



## Mysterier

*The Cure*

_Boys Don't Cry_

I would say I'm sorry
If i thought that it would change your mind
But I know that this time
I've said too much
Been too unkind

I try to laugh about it
Cover it all up with lies
I try and 
Laugh about it
Hiding the tears in my eyes
'cause boys don't cry
Boys don't cry

i would break down at your feet
And beg forgiveness 
Plead with you
But I know that
It's too late
And now there's nothing I can do

So I try to laugh about it
Cover it all up with lies
I try to
laugh about it
Hiding the tears in my eyes
'cause boys don't cry

I would tell you 
That i loved you
If i thought that you would stay
But I know that it's no use
That you've gone already
Gone away

Misjudged your limits
Pushed you too far
Took you for granted
I thought that you needed me more

Now I would do most anything 
To get you back by my side
But i just
Keep on laughing
Hiding the tears in my eyes
'cause boys don't cry
Boys don't cry
Boys don't cry


----------



## applesbliss

Right Said Fred
I'm Too Sexy 

I'm too sexy for my love too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me

I'm too sexy for my shirt too sexy for my shirt
So sexy it hurts
And I'm too sexy for Milan too sexy for Milan
New York and Japan

And I'm too sexy for your party
Too sexy for your party
No way I'm disco dancing

*I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I do my little turn on the catwalk* 

I'm too sexy for my car too sexy for my car
Too sexy by far
And I'm too sexy for my hat
Too sexy for my hat what do you think about that

I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I shake my little touche on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my too sexy for my too sexy for my

'Cos I'm a model you know what I mean
And I do my little turn on the catwalk
Yeah on the catwalk on the catwalk yeah
I shake my little touche on the catwalk

I'm too sexy for my cat too sexy for my cat
Poor pussy poor pussy cat
I'm too sexy for my love too sexy for my love
Love's going to leave me

And I'm too sexy for this song


----------



## Juggalotus

*ABK*
'Anybody Killa'

"2 Whom This May Concern"

[Repeat x2]
Do I really wanna see so clear 
even though I know bad things might appear 
Tell me that it's not a waste of time 
To ride around and stare up here to try and clear my mind 

I was asked this question, not too far back 
"Did you ever think that you would be where you at?" 
Small child, state of mind, knew I would 
plus the sound of the drum from the wind felt good 
Place and time, though, it chose me 
gave a scrub mad love, now we all family 
No backs, never, I won't turn 
don't act like my soul ain't concerned 
about, if you like me, if you hate me, 
when I die, will they take me someone tell me 
if I see you all another day 
Like I never would be flippin' the script 
with these livewire lips that ignite with spit 

[Chorus]
The mike messages was my last 
Thank you for the memories and times we had 
(2 Whom This May Concern) 
2 Whom This May Concern 
(2 Whom This May Concern) 
Remember me as if I never went away 
Because I see you all another day 
(2 Whom This May Concern) 
2 Whom This May Concern 
(2 Whom This May Concern) 

What I'm ah..bout to say, some might hate 
some might feel, that I'm keepin' it real 
if I...drop the steel, and grab the axe 
cut down trees just to clear a path 
Try to show ya'll wrong from right 
a down state of mind means too uptight 
*Think positive, better opportunities 
Red, yellow, black, and white, muhfuckin' unity* 
You ain't foolin' me, Ain't nobody schoolin' me 
Graduated from the streets of Ghetto University 
*Most people can't deal with this 
so quick to grab a pistol cause they too damn pissed* 

[Chorus]
The mike messages was my last 
Thank you for the memories and times we had 
(2 Whom This May Concern) 
2 Whom This May Concern 
(2 Whom This May Concern) 
Remember me as if I never went away 
Because I see you all another day 
(2 Whom This May Concern) 
2 Whom This May Concern 
(2 Whom This May Concern) 

Dirty History, it's all the same 
ain' no livin' soul gonna take the blame 
For all the suicidal things I did 
all the pain that was caused to acheive a wish 
Suffering, body recovering 
Struggling, when things start bubbling 
*Can't wash away what's not seen 
guess we all gotta little dirty history* 
Eeeny meeny miney moe 
made this killa mad now we outta control 
Don't know which way to go 
time to pick up the pace and let the whole world know 

[Chorus 2x]
The mike messages was my last 
Thank you for the memories and times we had 
(2 Whom This May Concern) 
2 Whom This May Concern 
(2 Whom This May Concern) 
Remember me as if I never went away 
Because I see you all another day 
(2 Whom This May Concern) 
2 Whom This May Concern 
(2 Whom This May Concern)

This song has helped me in ways I cannot describe, this is my first time posting here in the poetry/songs forum, but I intend on visiting here more often.

Much Love


----------



## mariacallas

*Slave To Love - Bryan Ferry *

Tell her i´ll be waiting
In the usual place
With the tired and weary
There´s no escape
To need a woman
You´ve got to know
How the strong get weak
And the rich get poor
You´re running with me
Don´t touch the ground
We´re restless hearted
Not the chained and bound
The sky is burning
A sea of flame
Though your world is changing
I will be the same
The storm is breaking
Or so it seems
We´re too young to reason
Too grown up to dream
Now spring is turning
Your face to mine
I can hear your laughter
I can see your smile
No i can´t escape
I´m a slave to love


----------



## EverythingsEventual

DJ Tiesto - Sweet Misery

Fall into you
Do you really want to know?
Tell me, tell me
Can you feel me letting go?
slowly
I'm scared to
fall into you

I want to
Feel you
Touch you
Know you
I want to
so I let you
set me free
Into sweet mysery

There's a hunger
do you know?
Feed me, feed me
It's getting harder not to show
Free me
I'm scared to
fall into you

I want to
Feel you
Touch you
Know you
I want to
so I let you
set me free
Into sweet mysery

Sweet mysery
I want to
Feel you
Touch you
Know you
I want to
so I let you
set me free
into sweet mysery

I want to
Feel you
Touch you
Know you
I want to
so I let you
set me free
sweet mysery


----------



## Blowmonkey

*Seal - Kissed By a Rose*

There used to be a greying tower alone on the sea.
You became the light on the dark side of me.
Love remained a drug that's the high and not the pill.
But did you know,
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and
The light that you shine can be seen.
Baby,
I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grey.
Ooh,
The more I get of you,
Stranger it feels, yeah. 
And now that your rose is in bloom. 
A light hits the gloom on the grave. 
There is so much a man can tell you,
So much he can say.
You remain,
My power, my pleasure, my pain, baby 
To me you're like a growing addiction that I can't deny. 
Won't you tell me is that healthy, baby?
But did you know,
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and the light that you shine can be seen.
Baby, 
I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grey.
Ooh, the more I get of you
Stranger it feels, yeah
Now that your rose is in bloom. 
A light hits the gloom on the grave, 
I've been kissed by a rose on the grave,
I've been kissed by a rose 
I've been kissed by a rose on the grave,
...And if I should fall along the way
I've been kissed by a rose 
...been kissed by a rose on the grave.
There is so much a man can tell you,
So much he can say.
You remain
My power, my pleasure, my pain. 
To me you're like a growing addiction that I can't deny, yeah 
Won't you tell me is that healthy, baby.
But did you know,
That when it snows,
My eyes become large and the light that you shine can be seen.
Baby, 
I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grey.
Ooh, the more I get of you
Stranger it feels, yeah
Now that your rose is in bloom, 
A light hits the gloom on the grave. 
Yes I compare you to a kiss from a rose on the grey
Ooh, the more I get of you
Stranger it feels, yeah
And now that your rose is in bloom 
A light hits the gloom on the grave 
Now that your rose is in bloom, 
A light hits the gloom on the grave.​


----------



## onetwothreefour

^^^ i used to love that song.

it's corny, but it ain't bad.


----------



## joystick

Heard on either XM or Sirius techno radio.
Sounded like it had Madonna's voice.

"You can change your face,
But you can never change your mind.
No matter what you do.
No matter what you do.
No matter what you do.
No matter what you do."

It is a very sexy, trippy song.
I love Madonna.


----------



## AmorRoark

Fucking Up - Pearl Jam

Lonely drifter on the hill. Why do I?
One must have a heart of steel. Why do I?
It's not how you look but how you feel. Why do I?
You must have a heart of steel. Why do I?
Why do I keep fucking up?

I can see you on the hill. Why do I?
All comatose but walking still. Why do I?
Flowing curves beneath your flowing gown. Why do I?
Oh, only I can bring myself down. Why do I?
Why do I keep fucking up?

Bowman's pick and dogs that bite. Why do I?
Oh, dogs that howl through the night. Why do I?
Oh, broken leashes all over the floor. Why do I?
Keys left hanging in a swinging door. Why do I?
Why do I keep fucking up?


----------



## i_enjoy_ecstasy

i know theres not too many rap fans here on BL but these are the lyrics ive been feeling today 

Do For Love-Tupac Shakur

Turn it up loud
Hahaha, ahahaha, hey man
You a little sucker for love, right?
Word up, hahahahaha

I shoulda seen
you was trouble right from the starrrrt, taught me so many lessons
How not to mess with broken hearts, so many questions
When this began we was the perfect match, perhaps
we had some problems but we workin at it, and now
the arguments are gettin loud, I wanna say
But I can't help from walkin out just a little way
Just take my hand and understand, if you could see
I never planned to be a man it just wasn't me
But now I'm searchin for commitment, in other arms
I wanna shelter you from harm, don't be alarmed
Your attitude was the cause, you got me stressin
Soon as I open up the door with your jealous questions
Like where can I be you're killin me with your jealousy
Now my ambition's to be free
I can't breathe, cause soon as I leave, it's like a trap
I hear you callin me to come back, I'm a sucka for love
that's right, sucka for love

[Chorus: Eric Williams]

What you won't do, do for love
You tried everything, but you don't give up


Just when I thought I broke away and I'm fellin happy
You try to trap me say you pregnant and guess who the daddy
Don't wanna fall for it, but in this case what could I do? So now I'm back
to makin promises to you, tryin to keep it true
What if I'm wrong, a trick to keep me on and on
Tryin to be strong and in the process, keep you goin
I'm bout to lose my composure, I'm gettin close
To packin up and leavin notes, and gettin ghost
Tell me who knows, a peaceful place where I can go
To clear my head I'm feelin low, losin control
My heart is sayin leave, oh what a tangle web we weave
when we conspire to conceive, and now
You gettin calls at the house, guess you cheatin
That's all I need to hear cause I'm leavin, I'm out the do'
Never no more will you see me, this is the end
Cause now I know you've been cheatin, I'm a sucka for love
damn, sucka for love... sucka for love
sucka for love


Now he left you with scars, tears on your pillow and you still stay
As you sit and pray, hoping the beatings'll go away
It wasn't always a hit and run relationship
It use to be love, happieness and companionship
Remember when I treated you good
I moved you up to hills, out the ills of the ghetto hood
Me and you a happy home, when it was on
I had a love to call my own
I shoulda seen you was trouble but I was lost, trapped in your eyes
Preoccupied with gettin tossed, no need to lie
You had a man and I knew it, you told me
Don't worry bout it we can do it now I'm under pressure
Make a decision cause I'm waitin, when I'm alone
I'm on the phone havin secret conversations, huh
I wanna take your misery, replace it with happiness
but I need your faith in me, I'm a sucka for love
sucka for love, know you ain't right G but yet I'ma sucka for love


I'ma sucka for love, sucka for love
Sucka for love


----------



## TiberCross

"Spoiled" by Sebadoh


Spoiled children soon to fall
Freedom is the lie we live
We will wait for tragedy
And scatter helpless to the fire
Sorry for ourselves
Sorry for the things we've seen
No one cries for help
Waiting for the fire
When all our toys are burning
All these empty urges must be satisfied
Acted outside
Precious strength to turn the game to history
Giving up, I'm blown away
He said all I had to say
The final days have come and gone
Safe inside; there’s nothing wrong
Nothing in these words
Sorry force of habit
Could it be way over my head?
Helpless to describe it
Could it be way over my head?
Helpless to describe it
Could it be way over my head?
Helpless to describe it
Dumb & cruel
Cut before it's grown
Lies so forced in bored control
It learned all that it cares to know


----------



## cxsx

There is no political solution
To our troubled evolution
Have no faith in constitution
There is no bloody revolution

We are spirits in the material world
Are spirits in the material world
Are spirits in the material world
Are spirits in the material world

Our so-called leaders speak
With words they try to jail you
The subjugate the meek
But it’s the rhetoric of failure

We are spirits in the material world
Are spirits in the material world
Are spirits in the material world
Are spirits in the material world

Where does the answer lie? 
Living from day to day
If it’s something we can’t buy
There must be another way

We are spirits in the material world
Are spirits in the material world
Are spirits in the material world
Are spirits in the material world
~
The Police - Spirits in the material world


----------



## PhorIndicator

Spanish Caravan by Jim Morrison

Carry me Caravan take me away
Take me to Portugal, take me to Spain
Andalusia with fields full of grain
I have to see you again and again
Take me, Spanish Caravan
Yes, I know you can
Trade winds find Galleons lost in the sea
I know where treasure is waiting for me
Silver and gold in the mountains of Spain
I have to see you again and again
Take me, Spanish Caravan
Yes, I know you can


----------



## KAZ

The Rapture :: Olio

I called you on the telephone 'cause I was lonley
I called you up just to hear you
Your eyes I know are a cold cold blue
Pale white skin dead like a mannequin
Seem to fade

Looking and not wanting to come up to date
Like a broken clock
The hand is still
Though the pain I was watching as sound hit my ears
We don't fit any more
We don't fit any more
Not the same
Not the same
Not the same, same, same

Ripped up in the shadows
Over and over again

I remember before as your mouth
It touched my face
Small hands grabbing me

Trapped in my thoughts
You repeating like a machine gun
Phantasmagoria
The time pelting me
pelting me

Hipped up in the shawdows
Over and over again

Ripped up in the shadows
Over and over again

Over and over again
Over and over again


----------



## EverythingsEventual

You are hardcore, you make me hard. 
You name the drama and I'll play the part. 
It seems I saw you in some teenage wet dream. 
I like your get up if you know what I mean. 
I want it bad. I want it now. 
Oh can't you see I'm ready now.
I've seen all the pictures, 
I've studied them forever. 
I wanna make a movie so let's star in it
together. 
Don't make a move 'til I say, "Action." 
Oh, here comes the Hardcore life. 
Put your money where your mouth is tonight.
Leave your make-up on & I'll leave on the light.
Come over here babe & talk in the mic. Oh yeah I hear you now. 
It's gonna be one hell of a night. 
You can't be a spectator. Oh no. 
You got to take these dreams & make them whole. 
Oh this is Hardcore - 
there is no way back for you.
Oh this is Hardcore -
this is me on top of you &
I can't believe that it took me this long. That it took me this long. 

This is the eye of the storm.
It's what men in stained raincoats pay for but in here it is pure. 
Yeah. This is the end of the line.
I've seen the storyline played out so many times before. 
Oh that goes in there. 
Then that goes in there. 
Then that goes in there. 
Then that goes in there. & then it's over. Oh, what a hell of a show 
but what I want to know: 
what exactly do you do for an encore? 'Cos this is Hardcore.


----------



## Negative

*Bjork--I Miss You*

I miss you
But I haven't met you yet
So special
But it hasn't happened yet
You are gorgeous
But I haven't met you yet
I remember
But it hasn't happened yet

And if you believe in dreams
Or what is more important
That a dream can come true
I will meet you

I was peaking
But it hasn't happened yet
I haven't been given
My best souvenir
I miss you
But I haven't met you yet
I know your habits
But wouldn't recognize you yet

And if you believe in dreams
Or what is more important
That a dream can come true
I will meet you

I'm so impatient
I can't stand the wait
When will I get my cuddle?
Who are you?

I know by now that you'll arrive
By the time I stop waiting

I miss you


----------



## TiberCross

All Souls Day by Unwound

say it first i won't pretend to know what to do about death and dying more than you,
graves don't talk and souls don't speak in tongues and the dead sea sank with all the ancient ones.
don't cross your fingers if you're afraid,
cause nobody sings on all souls day,
i won't pray.
i close my eyes in your company, too sick to pray for the young in me,
don't want to die so soon, don't really think i will, won't dwell on it for the present do i kill.
don't cross your fingers if you're afraid,
nobody sings on all souls day,
i won't pray.


----------



## killarava2day

New shit by Immortal Technique...

Bin Laden :: Immortal Technique

(Feat. Mos Def)

[Mos Def - talking]
Man, you hear this bullshit they be talkin'
Every day, man
It's like these motherfuckers is just like professional liars
YouknowwhatI'msayin? It's wild
Listen

[Hook - Mos Def]
Bin Laden didn't blow up the projects
It was you, nigga
Tell the truth, nigga
(Bush knocked down the towers)--[Jadakiss]
Tell the truth, nigga
(Bush knocked down the towers)--[Jadakiss]
Tell the truth, nigga

Bin Laden didn't blow up the projects
It was you, nigga
Tell the truth, nigga
(Bush knocked down the towers)--[Jadakiss]
Tell the truth, nigga
(Bush knocked down the towers)--[Jadakiss]

[Verse 1 - Immortal Technique]
I pledge no allegiance, nigga fuck the president's speeches
I'm baptized by America and covered in leeches
The dirty water that bleaches your soul and your facial features
Drownin' you in propaganda that they spit through the speakers
And if you speak about the evil that the government does
The Patriot Act'll track you to the type of your blood
They try to frame you, and say you was tryna sell drugs
And throw a federal indictment on niggaz to show you love
This shit is run by fake Christians, fake politicians
Look at they mansions, then look at the conditions you live in
All they talk about is terrorism on television
They tell you to listen, but they don't really tell you they mission
They funded Al-Qaeda, and now they blame the Muslim religion
Even though Bin Laden, was a CIA tactician
They gave him billions of dollars, and they funded his purpose
Fahrenheit 9/11, that's just scratchin' the surface

[Hook]

[Verse 2 - Immortal Technique]
They say the rebels in Iraq still fight for Saddam
But that's bullshit, I'll show you why it's totally wrong
Cuz if another country invaded the hood tonight
It'd be warfare through Harlem, and Washington Heights
I wouldn't be fightin' for Bush or White America's dream
I'd be fightin' for my people's survival and self-esteem
I wouldn't fight for racist churches from the south, my nigga
I'd be fightin' to keep the occupation out, my nigga
You ever clock someone who talk shit, or look at you wrong?
Imagine if they shot at you, and was rapin' your moms
And of course Saddam Hussein had chemical weapons
We sold him that shit, after Ronald Reagan's election
Mercenary contractors fightin' a new era
Corporate military bankin' off the war on terror
They controllin' the ghetto, with the failed attack
Tryna distract the fact that they engineerin' the crack
So I'm strapped like Lee Malvo holdin' a sniper rifle
These bullets'll touch your kids, and I don't mean like Michael
Your body be sent to the morgue, stripped down and recycled
I fire on house niggaz that support you and like you
Cuz innocent people get murdered in the struggle daily
And poor people never get shit and struggle daily
This ain't no alien conspiracy theory, this shit is real
Written on the dollar underneath the Masonic seal

(I don't rap for dead presidents
I'd rather see the president dead
It's never been said but I set precedents)--[Eminem]

[Hook]

(Shady Records was 80 seconds away from the towers
Some cowards fucked with the wrong building, they meant to hit ours)-- [Eminem]


----------



## i_enjoy_ecstasy

i usually play this song during this time of the year...see the dark side forum to understand...
My December 
Linkin Park

This is my December
This is my time of the year
This is my December
This is all so clear
This is my December
This is my snow covered home
This is my December
This is me alone

And I
Just wish that
I didn't feel
Like there was
Something I missed
And I
Take back all
The things I said
To make you
Feel like that
And I
Just wish that
I didn't feel
Like there was
Something I missed
And I
Take back all the
Things I said to you

And I give it all away
Just to have somewhere
To go to
Give it all away
To have someone
To come home to

This is my December
These are my snow-covered trees
This is me pretending
This is all I need

And I
Just wish that
I didn't feel
Like there was
Something I missed
And I
Take back all
The things I said
To make you feel like that
And I
Just wish that
I didn't feel
Like there was
Something I missed
And I
Take back all the things
I said to you

And I give it all away
Just to have
Somewhere to go to
Give it all away
To have someone
To come home to

This is my December
This is my time of the year
This is my December
This is all so clear

And I give it all away
Just to have somewhere
To go to
Give it all away
To have someone
To come home to


----------



## A Catatonic Simian

GENE....."FIGHTING FIT"

I need you
I'm waiting and i'm alone
I wanted to be so bold
But good words are never easy.

I am still young
My blood flowing like a flood
Come and take every single bone
I will give as good as I get

CHORUS..I can't take it
            Too much time's been wasted
            So come and get my plateful
            I am fighting fit and able
            I can't take it
            When you slide and twist, it hurts me
            So settle down and let me
            I have tasted life and i'm ready

I need you
Your shoulders act as my strength
Your skin is my only friend
I seek cover, in all your glories

I am tarnished
I know I have many flaws
But our love it will shatter all
Take me on, and we will conquer.


----------



## onetwothreefour

_Originally posted by AmorRoark _
*Fucking Up - Pearl Jam

Lonely drifter on the hill. Why do I?
One must have a heart of steel. Why do I?
It's not how you look but how you feel. Why do I?
You must have a heart of steel. Why do I?
Why do I keep fucking up?

I can see you on the hill. Why do I?
All comatose but walking still. Why do I?
Flowing curves beneath your flowing gown. Why do I?
Oh, only I can bring myself down. Why do I?
Why do I keep fucking up?

Bowman's pick and dogs that bite. Why do I?
Oh, dogs that howl through the night. Why do I?
Oh, broken leashes all over the floor. Why do I?
Keys left hanging in a swinging door. Why do I?
Why do I keep fucking up? *\

that's originally a neil young song, but you still get credit from me since i'm the biggest pearl jam fan in the world 

i am in love with eddie vedder.

pj tattoo coming soon, of course


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Moon river
Wider than a mile
I'm crossing you in style
Some day...

Old dream maker
You heart breaker
Wherever you're going
I'm going your way...

Two drifters
Off to see the world
There's such a lot of world
To see...

We're after the same rainbow's end
Waiting around the bend
My Huckleberry friend
Moon River and me...


----------



## Negative

*Suzanne Vega by Slug and MURS*

(Slug)
I was sitting at the stoplight
In my car rolled down the windows
When this driver pulled on side of me
And offered me some indo
I told her that I didnt smoke
But I thanked her for the offer
I thought I might just ask her name
Instead I made a left

(Murs)
On 3rd and La Cienega
Can't front I was into her
She offered me a blunt
Damn I wish I smoked Indica
Cause I'll remember her
From the center of Beverly, she was heavenly
Still on my mind from a while back
She had a smile that shook the clouds off the sun
A set of lovely lips made me fumble my tongue
Hair up in a bun, up under a cap
She was a down low beauty, see I like 'em like that
She kept it on the low, but high enough to see
She made me feel special, like she did it all for me
Not much up top, I would say about a B
Her pants hugged her frame, made me want to know her name
But I've never been the type to step up and spit game
In a mall full of women that were begging for attention
Fake eyes, fake tits, fake hair extensions
She walked through my dreams
Then she cut through the seams

 (Slug)
My name is Sluggo
I live on the 7th floor
I live upstairs from you
I'm the one you try to ignore
If you hear music late at night
Some kind of party
Some kind of life
Just dont call the cops on me
Girl come up stairs and talk to me
She got the facial pierceing
Half done sleeve work
Change cashed in, reaction knee-jerk
Drama control functional alcholic
The barbie doll skirt
Professional flirt
She go chama, chama, chama
Chameleon hair color
Machete pesonality, carry a pair cutter
Talk a lot of shit
Walk like an egyptian
Loves to sleep with no favorite position
Bout 5'6, nice lips
Make her life hips
Tough soul, she fuck slow but fight quick
Eyeball daggers, walk with a swagger
I know you got troubles but it don't really matter
From what I gather
We should verse
Let's place bets to see who's gonna move first
Leisurely come speak to me
See life is like a song can you keep the beat
It goes

(Slug & Murs)
Duh duh duh da duh da
Duh duh duh da duh da
Duh duh duh da duh da
Duh duh duh da duh da
Duh duh duh da duh da
Duh duh duh da duh da
Duh duh duh da duh da

Instead I made a left


----------



## EverythingsEventual

I'm feeling very smashing pumpkins today.

"Stand inside your love"

You and me
Meant to be
Immutable
Impossible
It’s destiny
Pure lunacy
Incalculable
Insufferable
But for the last time
You’re everything that I want and ask for
You’re all that I’d dreamed
Who wouldn’t be the one you love
Who wouldn’t stand inside your love
Protected and the lover of
A pure soul and beautiful you
Don’t understand
Don’t feel me now
I will breathe
For the both of us
Travel the world
Traverse the skies
Your home is here
Within my heart
And for the first time
I feel as though I am reborn
In my mind
Recast as child and mystic sage
Who wouldn’t be the one you love
Who wouldn’t stand inside your love
And for the first time
I’m telling you how much I need and bleed for
Your every move and waking sound
In my time
I’ll wrap my wire around your heart and your mind

....


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Kristian Leontiou - The Story Of My Life

You say it was like this
I was torn between 2 worlds
One full of promise
And the truth I knew would hurt
You say I'm no angel
Tryin to put the past behind

So now I try to find
A place to leave all
Memories in my mind
We try, our lives away
Then stumble into the grave
We cry, and still they stay
The past won't go away
The story of my life

See I was just thinkin
Now my life is on the road
The straight and the narrow
On the route that I've been showed
You know its not easy
To try to change your ways

So now I try to find
A place to leave all
Memories in my mind
We try, our lives away
Then stumble to the grave
We cry, and still they stay
The past won't go away
The story of my life

A place to leave all
Memories in my mind
We try, our lives away
Then stumble to the grave
We cry, and still they stay
The past won't go away
The story of my
Try, our lives away
Then we stumble to the grave
We cry, and still they stay
The past won't go away
The story of my life

***

Beverley Knight - Gold

Some people never recognise it
Though it's right before their eyes
And shines in all its glory
They never ever see
They choose something that looks just like it
And it may glitter all the time
But gold it will never be
I guess you never held on to quality
Or you woulda recognised by now
Something so special so true
When it's standing right in front of you

I'm gold babe
Catch me in the slipstream
Passing by the fools who just don't know
Pure gold babe
You're looking at the real thing
If you knew my worth you wouldn't let go 

Oh no!

Gold lies in rivers undiscovered
Hidden from the sight of those
Who don't know what to look for
(They ain't never gonna find it)
Sometimes the value is uncovered
Other times it's cast aside
By those who are just unsure

I guess you never held on to quality
Or you would of recognised by now
Something so special so true
When she's standing right in front of you

All the things you failed to see
Separated you from me
I decide who wins my time
And who comes inside yeah
Cause what is true and what is real
Finds a way of being revealed
I don't have to even try
Cause I'm certified pure gold

***

Manic Street Preachers - Little Black Flowers 

You have your very own number
They dress your cage in its nature
Once you roared now you just grunt lame
Pace around pathetic pound games

Wanna get out won't miss you sensaround
To carry your own dead to swing your tyre tricks
Wanna get out here you're bred dead quick
For the outside,
The small black flowers that grow in the sky

They drag sticks along your walls
Harvest your ovaries dead mothers crawl
Here comes warden, Christ, temple, elder
Environment not yours you see through it all

Wanna get out won't miss you sensaround
To carry your own dead to swing your tyre tricks
Wanna get out here you're bred dead quick
For the outside,
The small black flowers that grow in the sky

Here chewing your tail is joy


----------



## mariacallas

*You SUCK - The Murmurs * :D

No one hurt my fragile little mind right now
It´s tangled up, and don´t you know
The pussycat in me is curling up right now
But I´ll bloom
from the inside out

But right now there´s dust on my guitar
you fuck
and it´s aaaaaall your fault
oh, you paralyze my mind and for that you suck oh...

Freedom´s on my list today and I´m
feeling pissed
But my timeless thoughts and ageless mind
won´t let you get away (let me get away)
And your guilty little coincence
won´t either

We all take risks we all fall hard
But you, you went too far
and I´m too plush for your pathetic digs
And you´re the only one, you´ll scar

But right now there´s dust on my guitar
you fuck
And it´s all your fault
Oh you paralyze my mind
and for that you suck
and for that you suck oh....
aho aho aho
ha ha ha


----------



## EverythingsEventual

U2 - Sometimes You Can't Make It On Your Own


Tough, you think you've got the stuff
You're telling me and anyone
You're hard enough

You don't have to put up a fight
You don't have to always be right
Let me take some of the punches
For you tonight

Listen to me now
I need to let you know
You don't have to go it alone

And it's you when I look in the mirror
And it's you when I don't pick up the phone
Sometimes you can't make it on your own

We fight all the time
You and I...that's alright
We're the same soul
I don't need...I don't need to hear you say
That if we weren't so alike
You'd like me a whole lot more

Listen to me now
I need to let you know
You don't have to go it alone
And it's you when I look in the mirror
And it's you when I don't pick up the phone
Sometimes you can't make it on your own

I know that we don't talk
I'm sick of it all
Can - you - hear - me - when - I -
Sing, you're the reason I sing
You're the reason why the opera is in me...

Where are we now?
I've got to let you know
A house still doesn't make a home
Don't leave me here alone...

And it's you when I look in the mirror
And it's you that makes it hard to let go
Sometimes you can't make it on your own
Sometimes you can't make it
The best you can do is to fake it
Sometimes you can't make it on your own


----------



## cherub

Artist: Sarah McLachlan  
Title: Push 


every time i look at you, the world just melts away
all my troubles all my fears dissolve in your affections
*you've seen me at my weakest yet you take me as I am*
and when i fall you offer me a softer place to land

chorus
you stay the course
you hold the line
you keep it all together
you're the one true thing i know i can believe in
you're all the things that i desire
you save me
you complete me
you're the one true thing i know i can believe in

i get mad so easy, but you give me space to breathe
no matter what i say or do cause you're too good to fight about it
even when i have to push just to see how far you'll go
you won't stoop down to battle me, you never turn to go

chorus
you stay the course
you hold the line
you keep it all together
you're the one true thing i know i can believe in
you're all the things that i desire
you save me
you complete me
you're the one true thing i know i can believe in

Love is just the antidote
nothing else can cure me
there are times I cant decide
when i can't tell up from down
*you make me feel less crazy, otherwise i'd drown
but you pick me up and brush me off and tell me i'm okay
and sometimes that's just what we need to get us through the day*

you stay the course
*you hold the line
you keep it all together
you're the one true thing i know i can believe in*
you're all the things that i desire
you save me
you complete me
you're the one true thing i know i can believe in
you stay the course
you hold the line
you keep it all together
you're the one true thing i know i can believe in
you're all the things that i desire
you save me
you complete me
you're the one true thing i know i can believe in


----------



## EverythingsEventual

An age old favourite, and it reminds me of the number 10... well, that and 'killing in the name of' by RATM 

Bolded for the significant bits.

'Basket Case' - Green Day

*Do you have the time to listen to me whine
About nothing and everything all at once
I am one of those
Melodramatic fools
Neurotic to the bone
No doubt about it

Sometimes I give myself the creeps
Sometimes my mind plays tricks on me
It all keeps adding up
I think I’m cracking up
Am I just paranoid
I’m just stoned*

I went to a shrink
To analyze my dreams
She says it’s lack of sex that’s bringing me down
I went to a whore
She said my life’s a bore
And quit my whining cause it’s bringing her down

Grasping to control
So you better hold on

...

'Stronger' - Sugababes

I'll make it through the rainy days
I'll be the one who stands here longer than the rest
When my landscape changes, rearranges
I'll be stronger than i've ever been
No more stillness, more sunlight,
Everything's gonna be alright

*I know that there's gonna be a change*
Better find your way out of your fear
If you wanna come with me
Then that's the way it's gotta be
I'm all alone and finally
I'm getting stronger
You'll come to see
Just what I can be
I'm getting stronger

*Sometimes I feel so down and out
Like emotion that's been captured in a maze
I had my ups and downs
Trials and tribulations,
I overcome it day by day,
Feeling good and almost powerful
A new me, that's what i'm looking for

I didn't know what I had to do
I just knew I was alone
People around me
But they didn't care
So I searched into my soul
I'm not the type of girl that will let them see her cry
It's not my style, I get by
See i'm gonna do this for me*


----------



## EverythingsEventual

*I wanna do great things,
I don’t wanna compromise,
I wanna know what life is,
I wanna know everything,
I wanna do great things,
I don’t wanna compromise,
I wanna know what love is,
Is it something I do to myself.

All is fair in love and war,
Or so they say and so the saying goes,
But I’ve seen more broken hearts,
Than you can count the bullets in a war,
Oh what do I know,
There’s gotta be so much I don’t know.

I wanna do great things,
I don’t wanna compromise,
I wanna know what life is,
I wanna try everything,
I wanna do great things,
I don’t wanna compromise,
I wanna know what love is,
Is it something I do to myself,
Something I do to myself.

What is life apart from memories or
Dreams and friendships we have known
And it smells childhood tales
Contemplating clothes that you have worn
Oh what do I know
There’s gotta be so much I don’t know

I wanna do great things,
I don’t wanna compromise,
I wanna know what life is,
Is it something I do to myself,
Something I do to myself.

Never wanted many things,
Except the chance to learn,
From my mistakes
Funny how you never learn,
But know them when they,
Come around again,
Oh what do I know,
There’s gotta be so much I don’t know.

I wanna do great things,
I don’t wanna compromise,
I wanna know what life is,
I wanna try everything,
I wanna do great things,
I don’t wanna compromise,
I wanna know what love is,
Is it something I do to myself,
Something I do to myself,
Something you do to yourself*


----------



## Mysterier

*Mind Games * by John Lennon 

_We're playing those mind games together
Pushing the barriers, planting seeds
Playing the mind guerrilla
Chanting the mantra, peace on earth
We all been playing those mind games forever
Some kinda druid dudes lifting the veil
Doing the mind guerrilla
Some call it magic, the search for the grail 

Love is the answer and you know that for sure
Love is a flower, you got to let it, you got to let it grow 

So keep on playing those mind games together
Faith in the future, outta the now
You just can't beat on those mind guerrillas
Absolute elsewhere in the stones of your mind
Yeah we're playing those mind games forever
Projecting our images in space and in time 

Yes is the answer and you know that for sure
Yes is surrender, you got to let it, you got to let it go 

So keep on playing those mind games together
Doing the ritual dance in the sun
Millions of mind guerrillas
Putting their soul power to the karmic wheel
Keep on playing those mind games forever
Raising the spirit of peace and love 

Love...
(I want you to make love, not war, I know you've heard it before)_


----------



## DarkPoet

This old one, for most of the last 2/3 weeks. *melts into puddle of self disbelief*


When you were here before, couldn't look you in the eye.
You're just like an angel, your skin makes me cry.
You float like a feather.
In a beautiful world.
I wish I was special.
You're so fucking special.

But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here.

I don't care if it hurts.
I wanna have control.
I want a perfect body, I want a perfect soul.
I want you to notice when I'm not around.
You're so fucking special.
I wish I was special.

But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here.

She's running out again.
She's running out, she's run, run, run, run...run...

Whatever makes you happy.
Whatever you want.
You're so fucking special.
I wish I was special.
But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here.

I don't belong here.

(Radiohead-Creep)


----------



## cxsx

There’s blood in the streets, it’s up to my ankles
She came
There’s blood on the streets, it’s up to my knee
She came
Blood on the streets in the town of chicago
She came
Blood on the rise, it’s following me
Think about the break of day
She came and then she drove away
Sunlight in her hair
She came

Blood in the streets runs a river of sadness
She came
Blood in the streets it’s up to my thigh
She came
Yeah the river runs red down the legs of the city
She came

The women are crying red rivers of weepin’
She came into town and then she drove away
Sunlight in her hair
Indians scattered on dawn’s highway bleeding
Ghosts crowd the young child’s fragile eggshell mind

Blood in the streets in the town of new haven
Blood stains the roofs and the palm trees of venice
Blood in my love in the terrible summer
Bloody red sun of phantastic L.A.
Blood streams her brain as they chop off her fingers
Blood will be born in the birth of a nation
Blood is the rose of mysterious union
There’s blood in the streets, it’s up to my ankles
Blood in the streets, it’s up to my knee
Blood in the streets in the town of chicago
Blood on the rise, it’s following me
~
The Doors - Peace Frog


----------



## joystick

"Come stand beside me.  Don't you KNOW you KNOW what's right?"--Sonic Youth (emphases added)

"I'm no clown.
I won't back down.
Don't need you to tell me what's going down.
Down, down, down, down, down, down, down."--The Stone Roses

"Extraplanetary signs, when will you align?  All in time."--The Red Hot Chili Peppers

"There was nothing to fear, nothing at all, nothing at all."--Radiohead

"Many road, many years I have travelled--falling down all the way.
Many hearts, many tears have unravelled leading up to today.
I have no regrets, there's nothing to forget.
All the pain was worth it.
Not running from the past, I try to do what's best 
And know that I deserve it."--Madonna

"I make the dark see the light...You're for fake.  I'm for real like Jesus Christ's last meal.  You make deals with devils, your soul descendeth into levels."--The Fugees

"It's so easy to laugh.  It's so easy to hate.  It takes strength to be gentle and strong."--The Smiths


----------



## Mysterier

*Bright Eyes*

*Lover I Don't Have To Love* _by_ Bright Eyes 

_I picked you out 
Of a crowd and talked to you 
Said I liked your shoes
You said thanks can I follow you? 
So it's up the stairs 
And out of view
No prying eyes 
I poured some wine 
I asked your name you asked the time
Now it's two o'clock, 
the club is closed we're up the block
Your hands on me 
Pressing hard against your jeans
Your tongue in my mouth 
Trying to keep the words from coming out
You didn't care to know 
Who else may have been you before
I want a lover I don't have to love 
I want a girl who's too sad to give a fuck
Where's the kid with the chemicals? 
I thought he said to meet me here but I'm not sure
I got the money if you got the time 
You said it feels good I said I'll give it a try
Then my mind went dark 
We both forgot where your car was parked 
Let's just take the train
I'll meet up with the band in the morning
Bad actors with bad habits 
Some sad singers 
They just play tragic
And the phone's ringing 
And the van's leaving 
Let's just keep touching
Let's just keep keep singing
I want a lover I don't have to love
I want a boy who's so drunk he doesn't talk
Where's the kid with the chemicals
I got a hunger and I can't seem to get full
I need some meaning I can memorize
The kind I have always seems to slip my mind
But you but you 
You write such pretty words
But life's no story book 
Love is an excuse to get hurt 
And to hurt 
"Do you like to hurt?" 
"I do! I do!"
"Then hurt me."_


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Some new-year cheesiness...

No point in talking, what you should have been
And regretting the things that went on
Life's full of mistakes, destinys and fate
Remove the clouds, look at the bigger picture
And all that you see is me
And all I truly believe
That I was born to try
I've learned to love
Be understanding
And believe in life
But you've got to make choices
Be wrong or right
Sometimes you've got to sacrifice the things you like
But I was born to try

~ Delta Goodrem "Born To Try"


To say I'm romantic would be quite semantically true
But make-believe passion has fallen from fashion's milieu
It's understandable why we're a little confused
It's asking for trouble just watching the six o'clock news
But for a moment, all things aside, look to yourself somewhere inside

Look to your your dreams
Don't they still seem worthwhile?
Don't they still seem in style?
Aren't you glad they're still there?

Look to your dreams
There's a need for them now
When the world has us down
Aren't you glad they're around?

Once conceived, once believed fantasy's reality's childhood
And like a seed, visions need constant care like a child would...

~ The Carpenters "Look To Your Dreams"


To dream the impossible dream
To fight the unbeatable foe
To bear with unbearable sorrow
To run where the brave dare not go

To right the unrightable wrong
To love pure and chaste from afar
To try when your arms are to weary
To reach the unreachable star

This is my quest, to follow the star
No matter how hopeless, no matter how far
To fight for the right, without question or pause
To be willing to pass into hell for a heavenly cause
And I know, if I'll only be true to the glorious quest

That my heart lies peaceful and calm
When I'm laid to my rest

~ Carter USM "The Impossible Dream"


----------



## joystick

"There is a house in New Orleans.  They call it the House of the Rising Sun, and it's been the bane of many a poor girl, and me, O God, I'm am one.

"If I had only listened to what my mother said, I'd be at home today.  But being so young an foolish, my Lord, let a gambling lead me astray.  Now my mother is a tailor; she sews those new blue jeans, and my sweetheart is a drunkard, Lord, drinks down in New Orleans.  

"Now the only thing a drunken man needs is a suitcase in the trunk, and the only time he's satisfied, Lord, is when he's on drugs.  

"Somebody go get my baby sister.  Tell her never to do what I have done, but shun that house in New Orleans.  They call it the Rising Sun.  

"Well, I'm going back to New Orleans, my race is almost won.  Yeah, I'm going back to spend my life beneath the Rising Sun."--Nina Simone, _Anthology:  The Colpix Years_  

* * * 

"When I was a young girl, I used to seek pleasure.  When I was a young girl, I used to drink ale.  Right out of the ale house and into the jail house.  Right out of the bar room and down to my grave.  

"Come Mama.  Come Papa.  Sit you beside me.  Come Mama.  Come Papa.  Pity my case.  My poor heart is aching.  My heart it is breaking.  My body salvating, and I'm bound to die.

"Go send for the preacher to come and pray for me.  Go send for the doctor to heal up my wounds.  My poor head is aching.  My heart it is breaking.  My body salvating, and Hell is my home.  

"I want three young ladies to bear up my coffin.  I want three young ladies to take me along.  I want them to carry a bunch of white roses to put on my body as I pass along.  One morning, one morning in May.  One morning, one morning in May I spied this young lady, all clad in white linen, all clad in white linen, cold as a grave.

"When I was a young girl, I used to seek pleasure.  When I was a young girl I used to drink ale, right out of the bar room, right out of the ale house, and into the jail house.  Right out of the bar room and down to my grave."--ibid.


----------



## blahblahblah

*Neil Young - Too Far Gone*

When I woke up you were gone
And the sun was on the lawn
Empty pillow with perfume on
I smelled it.

Well, we met in my favorite bar
Took a ride in my old car
But I still don't know how
We made it home.

Was I too far gone
Too far gone
Too far gone
For you.

*alternate lyric he changes it sometimes live

*Roll the window down and turn the radio on

We had drugs and we had booze
But we still had something to lose
And by dawn I wanted
To marry you.

With our attitudes by day
And our secret dreams by night
Can we really live our lives
That way.

Am I too far gone
Too far gone
Too far gone
For you.

Was I too far gone
Too far gone
Too far gone
For you.

http://www.negativebeats.com/n/neil_young/too_far_gone.html


----------



## PhorIndicator

Artist: Smashing Pumpkins
Song: Soma

Nothing left to say
And all I've left to do
Is run away
From you
And she led me on, down
With secrets I can't keep
Close your eyes and sleep
Don't wait up for me
Hush now don't you speak
To me
Wrapped my hurt in you
And took my shelter in that pain
The opiate of blame
Is your broken heart, your heart So now I'm all by myself
As I've always felt
I'll betray my tears
To anyone caught in our ruse of fools
One last kiss from me...yeah
One last kiss good night
Didn't want to lose you once again
Didn't want to be your friend
Fulfilled a promise made of tin
And crawled back to you
I'm all by myself
As I've always felt
I'll betray myself
To anyone, lost, anyone but you
So let the sadness come again
On that you can depend on me, yeah
Until the bitter, bitter end of the world, yeah
When god sleeps in bliss
And I'm all by myself
As I've always felt
And I'll betray myself
To anyone


----------



## Mysterier

*The Pixies*

*Blown Away* _by_ The Pixies 

_now the sun is burning
in deepest space
that's the way things are
through a storm called you
it fell each day
i didn't get so far
my words get blown away

my lips are moving 
if you touch my face
did you hear me scream?
while we were sleeping 
i tried to say
even in my dreams
my words get blown away

now the sun is burning 
in deepest space
i didn't get so far_


----------



## A Catatonic Simian

Morrissey...."Angel, Angel, Down We Go Together"

Angel,angel
Don't take your life,tonight.
I know they take
And that they take in turn
And they give you nothing real
For yourself in return
And when they've used you, and they've broken you
And wasted all your money
And cast your shell aside.
And when they've bought you, and they've sold you
And they've billed you for the pleasure
And they've made your parents cry.
I will be here
BELIEVE ME
I will be here.

Angel,
Don't take your life
Some people have got no pride
They do not understand the urgency of life.
But I love you more than life
I love you more than life
I love you more than life
I love you more than life.


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Found an old mix tape, had to post some lyrics from it 

Monday Morning 5:19 - Rialto 

At eight o`clock we said goodbye 
that`s when I left her house for mine 
she said that she`d be staying in 
well she had to be at work by nine 
so I get home and have a bath 
and let an hour or two pass 
drifting in front of my T.V 
when a film comes on that she wants to see 
It`s monday morning 5:19 
and I`m still wondering where she`s been 
cos everytime I try to call 
I just get her machine 
and now it`s almost six a.m 
and I don`t want to try again 
cos if she`s still not back 
then this must be the end 
At first I guess she`s gone to get 
herself a pack of cigarettes 
a pint of milk,food for the cat 
but it`s midnight now and she`s still not back 
It`s monday morning 5:19 
and I`m still wondering where she`s been 
cos everytime I try to call 
I just get her machine 
and now it`s almost six a.m 
and I don`t want to try again 
cos if she`s still not back 
then this must be the end 
At half past two I picture her 
in the back of someone else`s car 
he runs his fingers through her hair 
oh you shouldn`t let him touch you there 
It`s monday morning 5:19 
and I`m still wondering where she`s been 
cos everytime I try to call 
I just get her machine 
and now it`s almost six a.m 
and I don`t want to try again 
cos if she`s still not back 
then this must be the end...

DJ Rap - Good to be alive

Don’t crucify if I feel alive
It’s a natural high and I’m satisfied
Absolved from sin
I called the devil from within
He told me live my life
Don’t let them criticise
It’s good to be alive
Sometimes I wonder how I survived
And in my minds eye
When you’re low no-one seems to know
A fallen angel tonight
I feel no shame when I’m high
It feels so good must be right
It feels so good inside
Inside
I’d love to love you but I’m too impure an angel 
I’d love to love you
Don’t compromise
You don’t live my life
’cos l don’t judge you
When I look in your eyes
It’s good to be alive
Sometimes I wonder how I survived
And in my mind‘s eye
When you’re low no-one seems to know
A fallen angel tonight
I feel no shame when I’m high
Lt feels so good must be right
It feels so good inside
Inside
I’d love to love you

Kenickie - Acetone

ACETONE

Faster faster on your feet
you have to dodge the sick stains on the street
blow you dust into my mouth
I'll lick my lips and take it like a man
I would like another way to breathe
keep my eyes wide open in my sleep
cos when I'm underwater
you keep me under glass
Come on baby you're the one
bus station seats where we have all out fun
put this ring into your good hand
explain it in a way you'll understand
Keep me warm
you keep me cold
and rest your head in my blue bones
and as I spit my dying wish
you're listening to something else
I would like another way to breathe
keep my eyes wide open in my sleep
cos when I'm underwater 
you keep me under glass


----------



## Mysterier

*John Lennon*

*Working Class Hero* by _John Lennon_ 

_As soon as your born they make you feel small,
By giving you no time instead of it all,
Till the pain is so big you feel nothing at all,
A working class hero is something to be,
A working class hero is something to be,
They hurt you at home and they hit you at school,
They hate you if you're clever and they despise a fool,
Till you're so fucking crazy you can't follow their rules,
A working class hero is something to be,
A working class hero is something to be.
When they've tortured and scared you for twenty odd years,
Then they expect you to pick a career,
When you can't really function you're so full of fear,
A working class hero is something to be,
A working class hero is something to be.
Keep you doped with religion and sex and TV,
And you think you're so clever and classless and free,
But you're still fucking peasants as far as i can see,
A working class hero is something to be,
A working class hero is something to be.
There's room at the top they are telling you still,
But first you must learn to smile as you kill,
If you want to be like the folks on the hill,
A working class hero is something to be.
A working class hero is something to be.
If you want to be a hero well just follow me,
If you want to be a hero well just follow me._


----------



## joystick

*super crazy ill bombs.*

(vocals provided by Method Man of Wu Tang Clan notoreity)

"I can't just smoke some regular and write.  Regular weed don't really do nothing for your thoughts and shit, but when I smoke some head banger boogie, some of that fucking Hawaiian shit and all that other good shit, I be writing some super crazy ill bombs, super crazy ill bombs, super crazy ill bombs, super crazy ill bombs.  [song breaks]  Crazy ill bombs."--by Mike & Charlie, "I Get Live," found on the CD, "Flavored Beats, Volume One," by Rick West, Track 12, genre:  Florida breakbeats.


----------



## no.tmrw

*Audioslave - Shadow on the Sun*

Once upon a time 
I was on a mind to lay your burden down 
and leave you where you stood 
you believed i could 
you'd seen it done before 
i could read your thoughts 
and tell you what you saw 
and never say a word 
but now that is gone 
over with and done 
and never to return 
i can tell you why 
people die alone 
i can tell you why 
the shadow on the sun 
staring at the loss 
looking for the cause 
and never really sure 
nothing but a hole 
to live without a soul 
and nothing to be learned 
i can tell you why 
people go insane 
i can show you how 
you could do the same 
i can tell you why 
the end will never come 
i can tell you on 
the shadow on the sun 
shapes of every size 
move behind my eyes 
doors inside my head 
bolted from within 
every drop of flame 
lights a candle in 
memory of the one 
who lived inside my skin 
i can tell you why 
people go insane 
i can show you how 
you could do the same 
i can tell you why 
the end will never come 
i can tell you on 
the shadow on the sun 
shadow on the sun 
shadow on the sun 
shadow on the sun 
shadow on the sun 
shadow on the sun 
shadow on the sun 
shadow on the sun 
sun 
sun


----------



## mariacallas

*Mandinka || Sinead O Connor *

I'm dancing the seven veils 
Want you to pick up my scarf 
See how the black moon fades 
Soon I can give you my heart 

I don't know no shame 
I feel no pain 
I can't see the flame 
But I do know Mandinka 
I do know Mandinka 
I do know Mandinka 
I do 

They're throwing it all this way 
Dragging it back to the start 
And they say, "See how the glass is raised?" 
I have refused to take part 
I told them "drink something new" 
Please let me pull something through 

I don't know no shame 
I feel no pain 
I can't 
I don't know no shame 
I feel no pain 
I can't see the flame 

But I do know Mandinka 
I do know Mandinka 
I do know Mandinka 
I do 
I do 
I do 
I say I do 
Soon I can give you my heart 
I swear I do 
Soon I can give you my heart 

I do 
Mandinka 
Soon I can give you my heart 
Soon I can give you my heart 
Soon I can give you my heart


----------



## EverythingsEventual

I'm really close tonight
And I feel like I'm moving inside her
Lying in the dark
I think that I'm beginning to know her
Let it go
I'll be there when you call

Whenever I fall at your feet
And you let your tears rain down on me
Whenever I touch your slow turning pain

*You're hiding from me now
There's something in the way that you're talking
The words don't sound right
But I hear them all moving inside you
Go, I'll be waiting when you call*

Whenever I fall at your feet
And you let your tears rain down on me
Whenever I touch your slow turning pain

*The finger of blame has turned upon itself
And I'm more than willing to offer myself
Do you want my presence or need my help?
Who knows where that might lead*

I fall at your feet
And you let your tears rain down on me
Whenever I fall


----------



## BlakeAO6

Song name: "That's nasty"

Lyric : "If them boys talk alot then they no real"

Simply put, I like it alot


----------



## cxsx

One too many times
I fell over you
Once in a shadow
I finally grew

And once in a night
I dreamed you were there
I cancelled my flight
from going nowhere

It's all I can do
to keep waiting for you
It's all I can do
It's all I can do

One too many times
I twisted the gate.
When I was crazy
I thought you were great

I kept my renditions
of you on the wall
Where holiday romance
is nothing at all.

It's all I can do
to keep waiting for you
It's all I can do
It's all I can do

You wait in the wings
like a Saturday flirt
Protecting the judge
you don't want to get hurt

And once in a moment
it all comes to you,
as soon as you get it,
you want something new.

It's all I can do
to keep waiting for you
It's all I can do
It's all I can do
~
The Cars - It's All I Can Do


----------



## Mysterier

*Sunny Day Real Estate*

*Phuerton Skeurto* by Sunny Day Real Estate 

_how will they know just where to find?
under this bridge i lie down. see how they
run catch butterfly trip over words with
gifts and garage
pheurton
how will they know just where to find?
down on their knees holding hairpiece see
how they flock ten for some grapes trip
over words with
gifts and garage. pheurton_


----------



## EverythingsEventual

*My skin is like a map
of where my heart has been
And i cant hide the marks
its not a negative thing
So i let my guard down
drop my defences down by my clothes
i'm learning to fall
with no safety net to cushion the blow*

I bruise easily
so be gentle when u handle me
Theres a mark you leave
Like a love heart carved on a tree
I bruise easily
Cant stratch the surface
without moving me underneath
I bruise easily
I bruise easily

I found your fingerprints 
on a glass of wine
Do you know you're leaving them
all over this heart of mine too
But if I never take this leap of faith
I'll never know
So I'm learning to fall
with no safety net to cushion the blow

*Anyone who can touch you 
can hurt you or heal you
Anyone who can reach you
can love you or leave you*

So be gentle...

I bruise easily


----------



## Furnace

*The Blood Brothers - Love rhymes with hideous car wreck*

Those tire tracks
zigzag your torso like a Devil's self portrait.
The car accident, the skin graft treatment, the flower baskets,
the wincing relatives...

you bid her farewell then got in your car
and that's the last thing that you can recall.
and when they pulled you out
you didn't know your name
exploding semi truck blurred your face with flame...

you met Jane four years ago today
dancing at some vomit-stained frat party.
Her newspaper gown, flashing headline brown, her violent gypsy dance,
her tired underpants...

Love [x9]
rhymes with pity now
Love [x9]
rhymes with sympathy now

Jane let you touch and feel her
she was so free like a pineapple in a tree
You said it's dangerous
to be so intimate
You know it's dangerous, dangerous, dangerous.

Jane said when she laid on her back
the sun hit her body like an ugly landscape.

But some things never get better
like used cars and bad livers.
So you traded her in for a better looking brand.
One with fake porno tits
a pad lock on her lips
disposable tan
biodegradable hands.

Back at the hospital
you got no visitors at all.
She visits you in your sleep,
but that newspaper gown is always on fire [x2]

She met him a week after you left her
when you tossed out her touch to the garbage collector.
He talked her out of her skirt in his beer-soaked apartment
and then they did all the things
you never said that you wanted.
And the sirens are laughing underneath your skull.
And your thoughts are turning dull, callous and cold.
Yesterday you gave your burden a name.
Yesterday you gave your burden a face.

But your burden looks an awful lot like her.

Love [x9]
rhymes with pity now
Love [x9]
rhymes with sympathy now


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

**





_We all want to hold in the everlasting gaze
Enchanted in the rapture of his sentimental sway
But underneath the wheels lie the skulls of every cog
The fickle fascination of an everlasting god
You know I'm not dead
I'm just living in my head
Forever waiting
Forever waiting on cruel death
You know I'm not dead
I'm just living for myself
Forever waiting...
You know I'm not dead
You know I'm not dead
You know I'm not dead
You know I'm not dead._

*Smashing Pumpkins* - - - Everlasting Gaze.


----------



## Negative

New Radicals - I Hope I Didn't Just Give Away The Ending 

She wanted to be a nun 
Until that fateful day we met 
I beat the crucifix 
in a game of Russian roulette 
I burned my Beatles records 
because she hated number nine 
She licked rock cocaine sucker 
Laughed, said her mom's doing mine 
Well, are you an illusion, or am I just getting stoned?
Because I can't take it alone 
I can't take it alone 
I hope I didn't just give away the ending 
We started limping, 
caught the handicap shuttle to town 
and yelled "God's healed us" 
As we ran off the bus the driver just frowned 
By the way this girl was sexy and she wouldn't touch you 
This may not be true 
but I said it so you'd feel involved with this song 
Are you an illusion 
or am I just getting stoned 
Because I can't take it alone 
I can't take it alone 
I hope I didn't just give away the ending 
We caught a fey taxi driver 
I smiled the ride was free 
I felt like Amsterdam 
She wanted more drugs and maybe me 
I told her dealer I was broke 
He hired a camera man 
We did a porno film for coke 
I hear I'm big in Japan 
Are you an illusion 
Or am I just getting stoned 
Because I can't take it alone 
I can't take it alone 
I hope I didn't just give away the ending 
we went back to her kitchen 
Put the coke all in a can 
Tied up a T.V minister 
In walked her dad 
He started drinking coffee 
Too much sugar on the go 
He fell dead on the floor 
He thought the coke was sweet'n'low 
Well are you an illusion 
or am I just getting stoned 
Because I can't take it alone 
I can't take it alone 
I hope I didn't just give away the ending 
Boy was she upset but then she stole her dad's wallet and 
I drove him to the hospital 
To sell all of his donatable body parts 
And this is where she dies 
They brought the depressed junkie in 
She shot his Cyanide up 
I guess she thought it was errol flynn 
I'm blamed in the confusion 
The police being phoned 
I don't even love you 
We weren't even friends 
It's just that I can't take it alone 
Uh, huh 
I can't take it alone 
I hope I didn't just give away the ending
(repeat 6 times) 
Aw Jesus, Ah s*** 
I think I just gave away the ending


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Elton John - I stop and I breathe

We are still all right
We took it on the chin
But in the thirteenth hour
No one ever wins
But we're strong enough
Like traffic all tied up
And when the static clears
The radios still buzz

And I stop and I breathe
'Cause you wanted me
And I wanted you so bad
And I stop and I breathe
'Cause I still believe
No one really knows what it is that we have

Like blood in a vein
We chased this one down
And in the darkest long night
We turned it all around

And it was coal-dusted snow
That covered the fields
But the corn it still grew
And the injury healed

And I stop and I breathe
'Cause you wanted me
And I wanted you so bad
And I stop and I breathe
'Cause I still believe
No one really knows what it is that we have

And I stop and I breathe
'Cause you wanted me
And I wanted you so bad
And I stop and I breathe
'Cause I still believe
No one really knows what it is that we have


----------



## mariacallas

*The Night I heard Caruso Sing || EBTG*

The highlands and the lowlands are the routes my father knows,
the holidays at Oban and the towns around Montrose,
but even as he sleeps, they're loading bombs into the hills,
and the waters in the lochs can run deep, but never still.

I've thought of having children, but I've gone and changed my mind.
It's hard enough to watch the news, let alone explain it to a child,
to cast your eye cross nature, over fields of rape and corn,
and tell him without flinching not to fear where he's been born.

Then someone sat me down last night, and I heard Caruso sing.
He's almost as good as Presley, and if I only do one thing,
I'll sing songs to my father, I'll sing songs to my child.
It's time to hold your loved ones while the chains are loose,
and the world runs wild.

But even as we speak, they're loading bombs onto a white train.
How can we afford to ever sleep, so sound again.


----------



## joystick

*DJ Synapse (genre:  electro) intro. lyrics*

"I got NO BODY BUT THIS.
I got NO BODY BUT THIS.
I got NO BODY BUT THIS.
I got NO BODY BUT THIS.

"Do you think I COULD?
Do you think I COULD?

"Fill your heart with music."--some old DJ Synapse introductory lyrics to a mix tape


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

**






*The Smashing Pumpkins* - - - Age Of Innocence.

_We dismiss the back roads 
To ride these streets unafraid 
Resigned to scraping paint 
From our bones unashamed 
No more the eye upon you 
No more the simple man 
Desolation yes hesitation no 
Desolation yes hesitation no 
As you might have guessed all is never shown 
Desolation yes hesitation no 
And in my prayers I dream alone 
A silent speech to deaf ear 
If you want love you must be love 
But if you bleed love you will die loved 
No more the lie upon you 
Cast into stone and autumn shade 
Desolation yes hesitation no 
Desolation yes hesitation no 
As you might have sensed we won't make it home 
Desolation yes hesitation no 
Before the rites of spring - Come to mean all things 
A little taste of what may come - A mere glimpse of what has gone 
Cause for the moment we are free - We seek to bind our release 
Too young to die too rich to care too fucked to swear that I was there 
Desolation yes hesitation no 
Desolation yes hesitation no 
As you might have guessed we won't make it home 
Desolation yes hesitation no._


----------



## mariacallas

*Cigarettte Dangles|| The Pursuit of Happiness*

_
Kidnap me throw me in the back of your car
Take me to your room where the flowers hang like bats
Poison me with liquor then break out the party hats
Kiss me till you hurt me, then again until I'm numb
Burn holes in my neck with the venom of your tongue
Remind me again how lucky I am right now
Laugh at my body but then turn off the light and put out
Cigarette dangles
(I wanna ride the big wave)
Cigarette dangles
(Open up the bomb bay)
I wanna ride that wave
Your cigarette dangles, my flesh is weak
Pedal to the metal darlin', 'cause I'm about to peak
Now sit up straight, hook your legs through the rocking chair
I wanna find a new way to show you how I care
Cigarette dangles
(chorus)
Move your hair off your face so I can find your lips
Want to taste pepper on your mouth and on your fingertips
I hear the cats scratching at the door
You say, "I'll feed them later,
Get back on the floor"
Your cigarette dangles
(chorus) 
_


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

**






*Opeth* - - - Nectar

_I arose from the lullaby
Enduring yet another tale
You tempt me again
With your embrace, so tainted
Within the night you beckon
Cursing me with every glance

Bring me through
Carry my empty shadow
And guide me inside your warped labyrinth
To the well of sin
I swear I will always love you

Leave me speechless
Release my yearning
The soil I walk is clad with light
Drifting moons thrust me with their rays
And I fall inside

I lament this heritage
Cannot bid farewell
The pale face...you went as far as you could
And from that moment
I witnessed your beauty, fealt your death

Mine is yours, mine is yours

In the wake of dawn
The mist of morning linger before it leaves
Invisible eyes, red reflection
It is you
Smiling in the midst of the moor_"


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

**






*Paula Cole* - - - Heart Door.

"_There is a diamond inside of me that lights up the sky of my soul
Where fell the diamond when I believed that all of the hurt was my fault

I'm opening the heart door, letting in the light
Opening the heart door and giving life to me that died

You ended up so with that person who comes home too late from the bar
I ended up so when my courage could finally walk on its own
When I finally opened the door

I'm opening the heart door, letting in the light
Opening the heart door and giving life to me that died

You ended up so with that person who comes home too late from the bar
I ended up so when my courage could finally walk on its own
When I finally opened the heart door._"


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

**






*The Flaming Lips* - - - Chrome Plated Suicide.

"_If all my dreams were a tidal wave
And every day was Christmas
We could spend our lives in the drip
At the edge of the world 

Cause love is something that you can't see
It's like telepathic surgery
And cuts and scrapes just like Iggy Pop thrown in a hole 

If you take away my nerves
And leave just my words
Love would be the best thing in the world 

You and me in a chrome reflection
We were born to suffer some
Please don't chase me from this jail
You know it looks so nice 

If all my dreams were a microwave
And every day was summer
When I feel this way, you know
We should start our own religion 

If you take away my nerves
And leave just my words
Love would be the best thing in the world
And if you take away my pain
Please don't leave my brain
Cause when I think it hurts just the same._"


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

**






*The Smashing Pumpkins* - - - Cherry.

"_Stay with me, I'll set you free
'Cause I can tell you once were pretty
Rose so sad you've lost your petals
Lost the luster off your tattle tales 

I need a love to help me find my way
I need a strength that I cannot betray
I need a word to say what I can't say
I need a lover, lover
I need a lover, lover

What are we waiting for?
What are we waiting for?
Time has lost its hold on me

Hatred sleeps inside my bones
In the stillness of cool air
All the boys have been left for dead
'Cause we go where they fear to tread
The beautiful one's the one's we'll remember
The precious one's our greatest pretenders

I need a love to help me find my way
I need a strength that I cannot betray
I need a word to say what I can't say
I need a lover, lover
I need a lover, lover

And if you lose yourself
Could you take me, too?
Could you rest inside the sleep?

Stay with me, I'll set you free from you...
Stay with me, I'll set you free from you...
Stay with me, I'll set you free from you...
Stay with me, I'll set you free from you...
I need a love..._"


----------



## Furnace

*The blood bros. - Peacocks Skeleton With Crooked Feathers *

If the sea shakes like an empty maraca, yeah.
and, I know, I know, I know, I know.
And, she falls in love with the sounds of ships sinking?
and, I know, I know, I know, I know.

Which peacock is beast? Which peacock is priest?
If the heavens part
nobody, nowhere, nothing.
Every apartment is vacant, every home for rent?
Hey, Peacock?
What's that?
I just wanna know what those feathers are made out of;
is it bruises and roses? or cradles and coffins.
Oh, it's all those!
Which peacock is beast? Which peacock is priest?

Your friends are all cripple, all wither, all wilt
and, I know, I know, I know, I know.
And you smile at their pain, from your angel bone stilts.
I know, I know, I know, I know.
Which peacock is beast? Which peacock is priest?

If the brick you throw
puts a bullet in your skull
police boot lands atop your gaping jaw.
Hey, Peacock?
Yeah, what's that?
I just wanna know what the babies mouth is full of.
Is it flies, or cries, or straw?
Which peacock is beast? Which peacock is priest?
Which peacock's police? Which peacock is thief?

If machine guns come knock-knock-knockin',
who's cashing out your bad luck?
Wedding bells sound like death knells, baby
is a wealthy groom worth all it's gloom?
Tuxedos slither off corpses,
and copulate wild on wedding cake
and the priest starts snapping photos?
And, there's a peacock on your shoulder
pole dancing around your neck
while reciting the Book of Revelation.

So who do you love?
Who do you trust?
When your friend's take a match to your front lawn.
A panicked face makes the peacock proud.
So who do you love? Who do you trust? Who do you kill?
When your senator drags out your first born?
A panicked face makes the peacock proud.

If the forest turns to static, and the black branches, too?
and, I know, I know, I know, I know.
Your body starts to fall into a concrete tutu?
I know, I know, I know, I know.
Which peacock is beast? Which peacock is priest?

If you strike for better wages at the cola factory,
and they drink champagne;
as they kick in your teeth?
Hey, Peacock?
Yeah, what's that?
I just wanna know what that blood tasted like.
Was it sugar, and vinegar? Or Whiskey and Dirt? (It's all of those.)
Which peacock is beast? Which peacock is priest?

Things are never what they seem.
The peacocks static harmonies.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

**






*The Smashing Pumpkins* - - - Farewell And Goodnight.

"_Goodnight, to every little hour that you sleep tite 
May it hold you through the winter of a long night 
And keep you from the loneliness of yourself 
Heart strung is your heart frayed and empty 
Cause it's hard luck, when no one understands your love 
It's unsung, and i say 
Goodnight, my love, to every hour in every day 
Goodnight, always, to all that's in your heart 

Goodnight, may your dreams be so happy and your 
Head light with the wishes of a sandman and a night light 
Be careful not to let the bedbugs sleep tight nestled in your covers 
The sun shines but i don't 
A silver rain will wash away 
And you can tell, it's just as well 
Goodnight, my love, to every hour in every day 
Goodnight, always to all that's pure that's in your heart_."


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Kylie - I believe in you 

(anyone that takes the piss cos it's Kylie gets a slap!)

I don't believe you know me
Although you know my name
I don't believe the faults I have
Are only mine to blame
I don't believe in magic
It's only in the mind
I don't believe i'd love somebody
Just to pass the time..

But I..i..i.. believe in you
And I..i..i.. believe in you

I don't believe that beauty
Will ever be replaced
I don't believe a masterpiece
Could ever match your face
The joker's always smiling
In every hand thats dealt
I dont believe that when you die
Your presence isnt felt

But I..i..i.. believe in you
And I..i..i.. believe in you
But I..i..i.. believe in you
And I..i..i.. believe in you

And if you ever have to go away
Nothing in my world could ever be the same
Nothing lasts for ever, but together til the end
I'll give you everything I have again and again


----------



## joystick

"World, the time has come to...don't hold back.
World, the time has come to...don't hold back.
World, the time has come to...don't hold back.

"MY FINGER IS ON THE BUTTON.
MY FINGER IS ON THE BUTTON.
MY FINGER IS ON THE BUTTON.
MY FINGER IS ON THE BUTTON.

"Push the button."--The Chemical Brothers, "Galvanize."

* * * 

"Motherfuckers CAN'T STOP!"--DJ 420, "Black Magic."


----------



## A Catatonic Simian

Foo Fighters...."The One"


Every one makes one mistake
One more time for old times sake
One more time before the feeling fades.

One that's born of memories
One more bruise you gave to me
One more test, just how much can I take?

chorus..You're not the one, but you're the only one
            who can make me feel like this.
            You're not the one, but you're the only one
            who can make me feel like shit.

Something never meant to be
Everything you meant to me
Wake me when this punishment is done.

Those who try and get away
From the one who gets away
Someone's always someone elses one.

Until the end of time
In another life
Until the day I die
Save it up for one more try
Save it for the last goodbye
We go on and get off
And get on and get off.

You're not the one, but you're the only one
who can make me feel like this.
You're not the one but you're the only one
who can make me feel like shit.


----------



## blahblahblah

*Loser - Grateful Dead*

If I had a gun for every ace I've drawn
I could arm a town the size of Abilene
Don't you push me baby cause I'm moaning low
You know I'm only in it for the gold

All that I am asking for is ten gold dollars
I could pay you back with one good hand
You can look around about the wide world over
You'll never find another honest man

Last fair deal in the country, sweet Suzy
Last fair deal in the town
Put your gold money where your love is, baby
Before you let my deal go down

Don't you push me baby 
because I'm moaning low
I know a little something 
you won't ever know
Don't you touch hard liquor just
a cup of cold coffee
Gonna get up
in the morning and go

Everybody's bragging and drinking that wine
I can tell the Queen of Diamonds by the way she shine
Come to Daddy on an inside straight
I got no chance of losing this time
No, I got no chance of losing this time


----------



## DemonsFall

*Atmosphere - Scapegoat*

It's the caffeine, the nicotine, the miligrams of tar
It's my habitat, it needs to be cleaned, it's my car
It's the fast talk they use to abuse and feed my brain
It's the cat box it needs to be changed, it's the pain
It's women, it's the plight for power it's government
It's the way you're giving knowledge 
slow with thought control and subtle hints
It's rubbing it, It's itching it, It's applying cream
It's the foreigners sight seeing with high beams, It's in my dreams
It's the monsters that I conjure, It's the marijuana
It's embarrassment, displacement, it's where I wander
It's my genre, It's Madonna's videos
It's game shows, cheap liquor, blunts, 
and bumper stickers with rainbows
It's angels, demons, gods, it's the white devils
It's the monitors, the soundman, it's the fucking mic levels
It's gas fumes, fast food, Tommy Hil' and mommy's pill
Columbia House music club, designer drugs and rhyming thugs
It's bloods, crips, fives, six
It's stick up kids, 
It's christian conservative terrorists, it's porno flicks
It's the east coast, no it's the west coast 
It's public schools, it's asbestos
It's mentholated, It's techno
It's sleep, life, and death
It's speed, coke, and meth
It's hay fever, pain relievers, oral sex, and smokers breath
It stretches for as far as the eye can see
It's reality, fuck it , it's everything but me

On and on and on and on
The list goes on and on and on and on 

It's in the water, it's in the air, it's in the meat
It's indirect, indiscrete, inconsistent, incomplete
It's in the streets, every city and everywhere you go
In every man it's the insanity, the fantasy, the casualties
It's the health care system, it's welfare victims
It's assault weapons, it's television religion, and it's false lessons
It's cops, police, pigs with badges guns and sticks
It's harassment and a complex you carry when you're running shit
It's wondering if you get to eat, it's the heat
It's the winter , the weather
It's herpes, and it's forever
It's the virus that takes the lives of the weak and the strong
It's the drama that keeps on between me and my seed's mom
It's that need to speak long, it's that hunger for attention
It's the wack , who attack songs of redemption
It's prevention, It's the first solution
It's loose, it's out for retribution, 
it's mental pollution...and public execution
It's the nails that keep my hands and feet to these boards
It's the part time job that governs what you can afford
It's the fear, It's the fake 
It's clear it can make time stop 
and leave you stranded in the year of the snake
It's the dollar, yen, pound, it's all denomination
It's hourly wages for your professional observations
It's on your face and it's in your eyes
It's everything you be
Cause it ain't me, motherfucker, cause it ain't me, uh

On and on and on and on
The list goes on and on and on and on


----------



## The_Jarrod

Flaw - My Letter

This is my letter to you

We started following a certain description.
We started simple and fair once again
Before there wasn't any need for an answer
Things were much different then

[Chorus]
But now you question who I am.
Who I am inside
Now there's nothing left to hide.
So here it goes
This is my letter
Hope you're alright. It's been rough for me
thinking all night. About the places I'd be
If I maybe, just did a little bit more you might've
Let me, become a man for sure
And if I might, express one concern it seems an
issue. All day at every turn
What's the next step, the latest hole in my life
What's next for me to learn

Engulf myself into a permanent mystery.
No one day just as the next.
not for me
It's so confusing when I look at my history.
I just can't handle that yet.
No

[chorus]

One more friendship ends.
And then for awhile.
I can breathe again

[chorus]


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Alison Krauss & Union Station - "The Lucky One"

You’re the lucky one so I’ve been told
Free as the wind blowin' down the road
Loved by many, hated by none
I’d say you were lucky 'cause I know what you’ve done
Not a care in the world, not a worry in sight
Everything’s going to be all right
Cause you’re the lucky one

You’re the lucky one always havin' fun
A jack of all trades a master of none
You look at the world with a smilin' eye
And laugh at the devil as his train rolls by
Just give you a song and a one-night stand
And you’ll be looking at a happy man
Cause you’re the lucky one

Were you blessed? I guess!
By never knowin' which road you’re choosing
To you the next best thing to playin' and winning
Is playin' and losin'

You’re the lucky one I know that now
Don’t ask you why when where or how
You look at the world through your smilin' eye
And laugh at the devil as his train rolls by
Just give you a song and a one-night stand
And you’ll be looking at a happy man
Cause you’re the lucky one...


----------



## Negative

*Beautiful--Snoop Dogg f/ Pharrel and Uncle Charlie*

[Hook 2X's: Pharrell & Uncle Charlie Wilson]
Ohhh-ohh-oh-ohhh-ohhh... (Oh-hooo!)
Yeahhh, yeahh, yeah, yeahhhh... (Ehh... oh yeah, there's something about you...)
[Chorus 2X's]
Beautiful, I just want you to know (Oh-hooo!)
You're my favorite girl... (Ehh... oh yeah, there's something about you...)

I know you gon' lose it, this new Snoop shit
Come on baby boo, you gotsta get into it (Oh-hooo!)
Don't fool wit the playa with the cool whip
Yeah-yeah, you know I'm always on that cool shit
Walk to it, do it how you do it
Have a glass, lemme put you in the mood and, (Oh-hooo!)
Lil' cutie lookin' like a student
Long hair, wit'cha big fat booty
Back in the days you was a girl I went to school wit
Had to tell your moms and sister to cool it (Oh-hooo!)
The girl wanna do it, I just might do it
Here to walk wit some pimp-pimp fluid
Mommy don't worry, I won't abuse it
Hurry up and finish so we can watch "Clueless" (Oh-hooo!)
I laugh at these niggas when they ask who do this
But everybody know who girl that you is

[Chorus 2X's]

[Verse 2]
When I see my baby boo, shit, I get foolish
Smack a nigga that tries to pursue it (Oh-hooo!)
Homeboy, she taken, just move it
I asked you nicely, don't make the Dogg lose it
We just blow 'dro and keep the flow movin'
In a '64, me and baby boo cruisin' (Oh-hooo!)
Body rag interior blue, and
Have them hydralics squeakin' when we screwin'
Now she's yellin', hollerin' out Snoop, and
Hootin', hollerin'; hollerin', hootin' (Oh-hooo!)
Black and beautiful, you the one I'm choosin'
Hair long and black and curly like you're Cuban
Keep groovin', that's what we doin'
And we gon' be together until your moms move in... (Oh-hooo!)

[Pharrell:] Ehh... oh yeah, there's something about you...

[Chorus & Hook: 2X's]

[Bridge 2X's: Pharrell & Uncle Charlie Wilson]
...See I just want you
To know that you are really special...
Ohh why, oh why, oh why, oh why...

[Verse 3]
Snoop Dogg Clothing, that's what I'm groomed in
You got my pictures on the wall in your room-in (Oh-hooo!)
Girls be complainin' you keep me boomin'
But girls like that wanna listen to Pat Boone (Ehh... oh yeah, there's 
something about you...)
You's a college girl, but that don't stop you from doin'
Come and see the Dogg in a hood near you-in (Oh-hooo!)
You don't ask why I roll wit a crew, and
Twist up my fingers and wear dark blue-in (Ehh... oh yeah, there's something 
about you...)
On the eastside, that's the crew I choose
Nothin' I do is new to you (Oh-hooo!)
I smack up the world if they rude to you (Ehh...)
'Cause baby girl you so beautiful...

[Chorus 2X's]

[Bridge 4X's]

[P:] Ehh... oh yeah, there's something about you... Oh-hooo!

[Repeat 'til fade]


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

**






*U2* - - - Discotheque.

"_You can reach 
But you can't grab it 
You can hold it, control it 
No, you can't bag it 

You can push 
But you can't direct it 
Circulate, regulate, oh no 
You cannot connect it 

You know you're chewing bubblegum 
You know what that is 
But you still want some 
'Cause you just can't get enough 
Of that lovie dovie stuff 

You get confused 
But you know it 
Yeah, you hurt for it, work for it, love 
You don't always show it 

Let go 
Let's go 
Let's go 
Discotheque 
(Hi, come on child) 

Oh oh 
Let go 
Let go 
Discotheque 

You're looking for the one 
But you know you're somewhere else instead 
You want to be the song 
Be the song that you hear in your head 

Love... 
Ooo, love... 
Love... 

It's not a trick 
'Cause you can't learn it 
It's the way you don't pay, that's okay 
'Cause you can't earn it (yeah) 

You know you're chewing bubblegum 
You know what that is 
But you still want some 
You just can't get enough 
Of that lovie dovie stuff 

Let go 
Let go 
Oh oh oh 
Discotheque 
(Come on, come on) 

Go girl 
Go girl 
Ah ha ha 
Discotheque 
(I want you)
(I want you)

Oh, Ooo, oh / (Mmm-love-mmm) 

You're looking for the one 
But you know you're somewhere else instead 
You want to be the song 
Be the song that you hear in your head 
Love... 

You want heaven in your heart 
Heaven in your heart 
The sun, the moon, and the stars 

But you take what you can get 
'Cause it's all that you can find 
But you know there's something more 
But tonight, tonight, tonight 

Ah, high 
High, high 
High, high 
High, high 

Boom Cha, Boom Cha, Discotheque 
Boom Cha, Boom Cha, Discotheque / I paid, get in, I can't, not enough 
Boom Cha, Boom Cha, Discotheque / I paid, get in, I can't, not enough 
Boom Cha, Boom Cha, Discotheque / I paid, get in, I can't, not enough 
Boom Cha, Boom Cha, Discotheque_."


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

**






*Air* - - - New Star In The Sky.

"_My baby blue is a new star,
In the sky,
The world the world the world the world,
Just for you for nobody else._"


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Don't you know that when you touch me baby 
That it's torture
Brush up against me, I get chills all down my spine
When you talk to me, it's painful
You don't know what you do, to this heart of mine
Yeah

Don't make this one dimensional
The way i feel is sexual
The way i feel is sexual
It can't just be intellectual
The way i feel is sexual
The way i feel is sexual
When you're next to me

li da di
li da di
li da di da di da li

I confess I watch your mouth move baby 
When you're speaking
Study your body when you walk out of the room
You'll see how much you value my friendship
But i want you addicted to my perfume
Yeah

li da di
li da di
li da di da di da li

Baby talk to me and let me kiss you
Let me show you the things i can do for you
Yeah

li da di
li da di
li da di da di da li

don't make this one dimensional...


----------



## skywise

Neil Young- On the Beach (with some of the repeating lines cut out)

The world is turnin', I hope it don't turn away,
All my pictures are fallin' from the wall where I placed them
yesterday.
The world is turnin', I hope it don't turn away.

I need a crowd of people, but I can't face them day to day,
Though my problems are meaningless, that don't make them go
away.
I need a crowd of people, but I can't face them day to day.

I went to the radio interview, but I ended up alone at the
microphone,
Now I'm livin' out here on the beach, but those seagulls are
still out of reach.
I went to the radio interview, but I ended up alone at the
microphone.

Get out of town, think I'll get out of town,
I head for the sticks with my bus and friends,
I follow the road, though I don't know where it ends.
Get out of town, get out of town, think I'll get out of town.

'cause the world is turnin', I don't want to see it turn away.


----------



## mariacallas

*REM || At my Most Beautifull * 

I've found a way to make you
I've found a way
a way to make you smile

I read bad poetry
into your machine
I save your messages
just to hear your voice.
you always listen carefully
to awkwards rhymes.
you always say your name.
like I woulden't know it's you,
at your most beautiful.

I've found a way to make you
I've found a way
a way to make you smile

at my most beautiful
I count your eyelashes secretly.
with every one, whisper I love you.
I let you sleep.
I know you're closed eye watching me,
listening.
I thought I saw a smile.

I've found a way to make you
I've found a way
a way to make you smile


----------



## Negative

*Luscious Jackson--Rock Freak*

it's just a rainy day
aint got no games to play
so come on over baby
we'll bug out anyway
we'll watch the rain come down
and listen to the sound
we're going round and round
just buggin out
forget the things i'm told
don't care if i get old
when the world gets too cold
just buggin out

its just a rainy day
aint got no games to play
so come on over baby
we'll bug out anyway
we'll watch the rain come down
and listen to the sound
we're going round and round
just buggin out
uno, dos, tres, cuatro


----------



## Mysterier

*Nirvana*

Big Cheese by *Nirvana* 

_Big cheese Make me
Mine says, "Go to the office"

Big cheese Make me
Mine says, what the hell?

Black is black, no trading back
We were enemies
Show you all what a man is		[Sure you are, but what am I?]

Big lies make mine
Mine says "Go to office"

Big cheese Make me
Message?  What is it?

Black is black, no trading back
We were enemies
She eats glue, how bout you?_


----------



## Mariposa

There's no worse feeling in the world than knowing you've disappointed someone you love by giving into fear and doubt when they needed you to be strong for them.



> *Coldplay-Trouble*
> 
> Oh no, I see,
> A spider web is tangled up with me,
> And I lost my head,
> The thought of all the stupid things I said,
> Oh no what’s this?
> A spider web, and I’m caught in the middle,
> So I turned to run,
> The thought of all the stupid things I’ve done,
> 
> I never meant to cause you trouble,
> And I never meant to do you wrong,
> And I, well if I ever caused you trouble,
> Oh no, I never meant to do you harm.
> 
> Oh no, I see,
> A spider web and it’s me in the middle,
> So I twist and turn,
> Here I am in my little bubble,
> 
> Singing, I never meant to cause you trouble,
> I never meant to do you wrong,
> And i, well if I ever caused you trouble,
> Oh no, I never meant to do you harm.
> 
> They spun a web for me,
> They spun a web for me,
> They spun a web for me.


----------



## Negative

Tribute to Justin . . . 

*Atmosphere--Nothing But Sunshine*

Atmosphere - Nothing But Sunshine

Whatta you mean what was my childhood like?
What difference does that make?
Yo, my childhood was messed up, so what?
Everybody's childhood was messed up.
This is the 90's, find me one person who had it right.
What's that got to do with me rhyming?
What's left?

[Slug]
Now when my mother died I had to take it in stride
There ain't no room for pride in watching your father cry
And dad made it until maybe a year later
When they found his suicide inside of a grain elevator
Got over it, I had no other offers or options
Thought about whether or not mom and pop was watching
Never bothered with caution, no time for fear
Saw my folks carry fear for most my early years
And I learned from it, turned numb and ignored the storm
A burning sun waiting for the world to plummet
Finished growing up under my uncle's roof
He taught me how to count all the way up to 100 proof
From watching him I learned how to gather nourishment
Living off the different women that he had to nurture him
And on the surface I became a normal pre-teen
More afraid of nuclear war than snake bites and bee stings
My best friend was my TV
Game shows and cartoons substituted for puppies, rainbows, and balloons
Now here I am, the shy type, and I think I'm doing alright
Considering what it was like living my life

Chorus (repeated)

It's nothing but sunshine
It's all sunshine
It's nothing but sunshine

[Slug]
Now it's been 17 summers since I've seen my mother
But every night I see her smile inside my dreams
When I was younger I didn't actually see the accident happen
But every night I see her smile as it shatters against the screams
I can only imagine Dad's internal reaction
Strain, inferno burning, bound in his brain
What's it take to make a man who owns acres of land
Abandon the family plan and drown himself in his grains
I'm glad I left that farm in Northern Minnesota
Where the time moves slower and the winters are colder
Became a city boy, where everybody acts like they older
Where they stick to themselves and keep a chip on they shoulder
26 years of age, no longer full of rage
I think it's safe to say I've turned a page on my childhood days
"Ay yo look Ma, I'm a productive member of society
When I'm drunk I make noise, but otherwise I like quietly"
And on the weekend I go back up north to reminisce
Remember what it was like pretending to be a kid
Late at night I walked the fields and lurk in the shadows
Getting even with life by murdering cattle

Cow Skit

Chorus (repeated)

It's all sunshine
It's nothing but sunshine
It's all sunshine

(And I'm gonna be alright, and you gonna be alright, 
You ain't gotta hold my hand, just walk with me tonight)


----------



## fruitfly

Michael Franti & Spearhead:

_Be resistant
the negativity we keep it at a distance
call for backup and I'll give you some assistance
like a lifesaver deep in the ocean
stay afloat here upon the funky motion
rock and roll upon the waves of the season
hold your breath and your underwater breathin'

To be rhymin' without a real reason
is to claim but not to practice a religon
if television is the drug of the nation
satellite is immaculate reception
beaming in they can look and they can listen
so you see don't believe in the system
to legalize you or give you your freedom
you want rights ask em', they'll read em'
but every flower got a right to be bloomin'
stay human_


----------



## mariacallas

The Police : Wrapped Around Your Finger

_
You consider me the young apprentice
Caught between the scylla and charibdes
Hypnotized by you if I should linger
Staring at the ring around your finger

I have only come here seeking knowledge
Things they wouldn't teach me of in college
I can see the destiny you sold
Turned into a shining band of gold

I'll be wrapped around your finger
I'll be wrapped around your finger

Mephistopheles is not your name
But I know what you're up to just the same
I will listen hard to your tuition
And you will see it come to its fruition

I'll be wrapped around your finger
I'll be wrapped around your finger

Devil and the deep blue sea behind me
Vanish in the air you'll never find me
I will turn your face to alabaster
Then you will find your servant is your master

And you'll be wrapped around my finger
You'll be wrapped around your finger
You'll be wrapped around your finger 
_


----------



## fruitfly

^ Waaaahhh you only picked that new avatar because you know it scares me ....


----------



## sunshinesunderground

"The Fine Art Of Falling Apart"

I walk alone and I
I ride alone and I
I rock myself to sleep
Baby, there ain't enough room in this world
For people like you
And horrors like me

A time of darkness
There lived a girl in a cave in the woods
Disguised as a bee
At night she would fly into the city
Sting the cause
And sting the cost
And she would hover over me
Whispering
And so we sing
We're surfacing
We're surfacing

I stand alone and I
I fight alone and I
Stay clean by feeling cheap
And baby, there ain't enough room in this world
For perfection's like you
And monsters like me

A time of darkness
You will look absurd and you will feel inert
And you will go looking to blame somebody
You see I used to think that I'd get over everything
But everything just got
over me

I'm some of it
You're some of it
We're some of it
I'm certain of it

I walk alone and I
I ride alone and you know
That's all right by me
See baby cause
here ain't enough room in this world
For a great, great many things


----------



## cxsx

You've got the cool water
When the fever runs high
And you've got the look of love
Right in your eyes
And I was in a crazy motion
Till you calmed me down
It took a little time
But you calmed me down

Some people never say the words
"I love you"
It's not their style to be so bold
Some people never say the words
"I love you"
But like a child
They're longing to be told

They've got a wall in China
It's a thousand miles long
To keep out the foreigners
They made it strong
And I've got a wall around me
That you can't even see
It took a little time
To get next to me

If something goes wrong
I'm the first to admit it
The first to admit it
But the last one to know
If something goes right
Well, it's likely to lose me
It's apt to confuse me
Because it's such an unusual sight
Oh I can't get used to something so right
Something so right

Some people never say the words
"I love you"
It's not their style to be so bold
Some people never say the words
"I love you"
But like a child
I'm longing to be told

They've got a wall in China
And I've got a wall around me
It took a little time
To get next to me
~
Annie Lennox - Something So Right


----------



## mariacallas

*i love you ~ sarah mc
lachlan*






I have a smile
stretched from ear to ear
to see you walking down the road
we meet at the lights
I stare for a while
the world around us disappears
it's just you and me
on my island of hope
a breath between us could be miles
let me surround you
my sea to your shore
let me be the calm you seek
oh and every time I'm close to you
there's too much I can't say
and you just walk away
and I forgot
to tell you
I love you
and the night's
too long
and cold here
without you
I grieve in my condition
for I cannot find the words to say i need you so
oh and every time I'm close to you
there's too much I can't say
and you just walk away
and I forgot
to tell you
I love you
and the night's
too long
and cold here
without you
I grieve in my condition
for I cannot find the words to say I need you so


----------



## cxsx

^oohhh those lyrics hurt so good!  going to get song so i can listen to them sung!


----------



## Negative

Bjork I MISS YOU lyrics
Bj?k : 

I miss you 
But I haven't met you yet 
You are gorgeous 
But it hasn't happened yet 
You are gorgeous 
But I haven't met you yet 
I remember 
But it hasn't happened yet 
So special 
But it hasn't happened yet 
And if you believe in dreams 
Or what is more important 
That a dream can come true 
I will meet you 
I was peaking 
But it hasn't happened yet 
I haven't been giving 
My best souvenir 
I miss you 
But I haven't met you yet 
I know your habits 
But wouldn't regonize you yet 
And if you believe in dreams 
Or what is more important 
That a dream can come true 
I, I, I, I miss you 

Rodney P :

I had a dream that I was missing you indeed 
And if I miss you then you know that I'll be there with speed
I got that mister cool vibe for your mind, believe 
I've never seen you but I've seen you've got the vibes I need 
That's why I miss you, try to dismiss you, from my mind 
Only for people often miss you but I seek to find 
You gotta send me an emotion or a sign
Cause even though when all things must reveal in time
Still I miss you 

Bj?k : 

Miss you
I get so impatient 
I can't stand the wait 
When will I get my cuddle 
Who are you? 
I know by now that you'll arrive 
By the time I stop waiting 
Aaaaahhhhhhh Miss you
I miss you
So I miss you
I miss you
....
I miss you, miss you, miss you 
...
I miss you....miss you


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Dionne Warwick - Theme from Valley of the Dolls

Gotta get off, gonna get
Have to get off from this ride
Gotta get hold, gonna get
Need to get hold of my pride
When did I get, where did I
How was I caught in this game
When will I know, where will I
How will I think of my name
When did I stop feeling sure, feeling safe
And start wondering why, wondering why
Is this a dream, am I here, where are you
What's in back of the sky, why do we cry
Gotta get off, gonna get
Off of this merry-go-round
Gotta get off, gonna get
Need to get on where I'm bound
When did I get, where did I
Why am I lost as a lamb
When will I know, where will I
How will I learn who I am
Is this a dream, am I here, where are you
Tell me, when will I know, how will I know
When will I know why?

When will I know why...


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Mest - I melt with you

Moving forward using all my breath
Making love to you was never second best
I saw the world thrashing all around your face
Never really knowing it was always mesh and lace

I'll stop the world and melt with you
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time
There's nothing you and I won't do
I'll stop the world and melt with you

(You should know better)
Dream of better lives the kind which never hate
(You should see why)
Dropped in the state of imaginary grace
(You should know better)
I made a pilgrimage to save this humans race
(You should see why)
What I'm comprehending a race that long gone bye

(I'll stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you
(I'll stop the world) You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time
(Let's stop the world) There's nothing you and I won't do
(Let's stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you

The future's open wide

(Let's stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you
(Let's stop the world) I've seen some changes but it's getting better all the time
(Let's stop the world) There's nothing you and I won't do
(Let's stop the world) I'll stop the world and melt with you

The future's open wide

hmmm hmmm hmmm
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm
hmmm hmmm hmmm
hmmm hmmm hmmm hmmm

I'll stop the world and melt with you (Let's stop the world)
You've seen the difference and it's getting better all the time (Let's stop the world)
There's nothing you and I won't do (Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you (Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you (Let's stop the world)
I'll stop the world and melt with you (Let's stop the world)


----------



## Mysterier

*John Lennon*

God by *John Lennon* 

_God is a concept, 
By which we can measure, 
Our pain, 
I'll say it again, 
God is a concept, 
By which we can measure, 
Our pain, 
I don't believe in magic, 
I don't believe in I-ching, 
I don't believe in bible, 
I don't believe in tarot, 
I don't believe in Hitler, 
I don't believe in Jesus, 
I don't believe in Kennedy, 
I don't believe in Buddha, 
I don't believe in mantra, 
I don't believe in Gita, 
I don't believe in yoga, 
I don't believe in kings, 
I don't believe in Elvis, 
I don't believe in Zimmerman, 
I don't believe in Beatles, 
I just believe in me, 
Yoko and me, 
And that's reality. 
The dream is over, 
What can I say? 
The dream is over, 
Yesterday, 
I was dreamweaver, 
But now I'm reborn, 
I was the walrus, 
But now I'm John, 
And so dear friends, 
You just have to carry on, 
The dream is over._


----------



## Negative

*Perfect--Smashing Pumpkins*

I know we're just like old friends
we just can't pretend
that lovers make amends
we are reasons so unreal
we can't help but feel that something has been lost

but please you know you're just like me
next time I promise we'll be
perfect
perfect
perfect strangers down the line
lovers out of time
memories unwind

so far I still know who you are
but now I wonder who I was...

angel, you know it's not the end
we'll always be good friends
the letters have been sent on

so please, you always were so free
you'll see, I promise we'll be
perfect
perfect strangers when we meet
strangers on the street
lovers while we sleep

perfect
you know this has to be
we always we're so free
we promised that we'd be
perfect


----------



## sunshinesunderground

Funny how secrets travel
I'd start to believe
if I were to bleed
Thin skies, the man chains his hands held high
Cruise me blond
Cruise me babe
A blond belief beyond beyond beyond
No return No return

I'm deranged
Deranged my love
I'm deranged down down down
So cruise me babe cruise me baby

[CHORUS]
And the rain sets in
It's the angel-man
I'm deranged

Cruise me cruise me cruise me babe

The clutch of life and the fist of love
Over your head
Big deal Salaam
Be real deranged Salaam
Before we reel
I'm deranged

[CHORUS (two times)]

Cruise me cruise me cruise me babe

I'm deranged


-bowie: i'm deranged.  off of the Lost Highway Soundtrack


----------



## Raw Evil

*Yellowcard - Way Away*

*Yellowcard - Way Away*


> Way away away from here I'll be
> Way away away so you can see
> How it feels to be alone and not believe (Feels to be alone and not believe)
> Feels to be alone and not believe anything
> 
> 
> Letting out the noise inside of me (Letting out the noise inside of me)
> Every window pane is shattering (Every window pane is shattering)
> Cutting up my words before I speak (Cutting up my words)
> This is how it feels to not believe...



This song reminds me of the times I am truely lonely, when I feel removed from people almost to the point of depression - while at the same time, I don't believe in god, or religion of any kind. The minor key the song is played in strengthens the feel of it.


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Stay ~ 18Wheeler


Stay for a while...
I don't mind if you do!
I've been getting nothing done
And I can't blame it on you

It's simple enough...
Colours all that I do!
Complicate it if you like
That'd be just like you

I know you care
About the truth we share
Know you care
Because there's somebody there

I think about it...
Almost all of the time!
When I see you, when I feel you
I pretend you're all mine

So stay for a while...
I don't mind if you do!
I've been getting nothing done
And I can't blame it on you

I know you care
About the truth we share
Know you care
Because there's somebody there...


----------



## rewiiired

*Touche.*

Find a way
A way to be
You're looking down again
Just let it be

And I'd only do for you what you'd do for me
And I only would do for you what you'd do for me

Wastin' time like it was free
Will you ever find where you'll be
And I'd only do for you what you'd do for me
And I only would do for you what you'd do for me

Don't look back just to lean on me
It's taken the life out of me
It's not like you'd know
You've never been close enough
Closer than you've been to me

It's not what you say
It's just in the way
You push me away

And I only would do for you what you'd do for me


----------



## EverythingsEventual

'Stay' ~ Bernard Butler

These days are wasting away 
the kind that I'd rather save. 

Don't go, stay. Don't go, stay. 
I hope it dont rain 
the sky is laughing again. 

Don't go, stay this time 
Don't go, just stay this time. 

I know I've gotta move with the times 
for you to be mine, for you to be mine. 

I tried to believe what you say 
that you won't change if you just stay. 

Don't go - stay this time 
Don't go - just stay this time. 

And you remember that fear's on your side
good people are gonna keep you alive. 

And you remember the tears in my eyes 
when all the things you do blow your mind. 

Don't go stay this time 
Don't go just stay this time
Stay 
Don't go 
Stay


----------



## Mariposa

Roy Orbison - I Drove All Night

I had to escape 
The city was sticky and cruel 
Maybe I should have called you first 
But I was dying to get to you 

I was dreaming while I drove
The long straight road ahead 
Uh-huh, yeah 

Could taste your sweet kisses, your arms open wide 
This fever for you was just burning me up inside

I drove all night to get to you 
Is that all right? 
I drove all night, crept in your room 
Woke you from your sleep to make love to you 
Is that all right? 
I drove all night

What in this world keeps us from falling apart? 
No matter where I go 
I hear the beating of our one heart 
I think about you when the night is cold and dark 
Uh-huh, yeah 

No one can move me the way that you do 
Nothing erases this feeling between me and you
I drove all night to get to you 
Is that all right? 

I drove all night, crept in your room 
Woke you from your sleep to make love to you 
Is that all right? 
I drove all night

Could taste your sweet kisses, your arms open wide 
This fever for you was just burning me up inside

I drove all night to get to you 
Is that all right? 
I drove all night, crept in your room 
Is that all right? 
I drove all night


----------



## jaymie

*mouse on mars ~ mine is in yours*

live by and die by the
use of your voice
voice of distinction
the power of choice
yours is inside of me
mine is in yours
holding the key to 
resist

questions and words
which would make it 
unclear
the story continues
but this time it's 
guided by...

voice of distinction
the power of choice
yours is inside of me
mine is in yours
holding the key to
resist

questions and words
which would make it
unclear
the story continues
but this time it's 
guided by...

^____^


----------



## cxsx

Nights in white satin,
Never reaching the end,
Letters I’ve written,
Never meaning to send.

Beauty I’d always missed
With these eyes before,
Just what the truth is
I can’t say anymore.

’cause I love you,
Yes, I love you,
Oh, how, I love you.

Gazing at people,
Some hand in hand,
Just what I’m going thru
They can understand.

Some try to tell me
Thoughts they cannot defend,
Just what you want to be
You will be in the end,

And I love you,
Yes, I love you,
Oh, how, I love you.
Oh, how, I love you.
~
Breathe deep the gathering gloom
Watch lights fade from every room
Bedsitter people look back and lament
Another day's useless energy spent.

Impassioned lovers wrestle as one,
Lonely man cries for love and has none.
New mother picks up and suckles her son,
Senior citizens wish they were young.

Cold hearted orb that rules the night,
Removes the colors from our sight.
Red is grey and yellow white,
But we decide which is right.
And which is an illusion?

~
Moody Blues - Nights In White Satin & Late Lament.


----------



## Mysterier

*John Lennon*

Gimme Some Truth by *John Lennon*

_I'm sick and tired of hearing things
From uptight, short-sighted, narrow-minded hypocritics
All I want is the truth
Just gimme some truth 

I've had enough of reading things
By neurotic, psychotic, pig-headed politicians
All I want is the truth
Just gimme some truth 

No short-haired, yellow-bellied, son of tricky dicky
Is gonna mother hubbard soft soap me
With just a pocketful of hope
Money for dope
Money for rope 

No short-haired, yellow-bellied, son of tricky dicky
Is gonna mother hubbard soft soap me
With just a pocketful of soap
Money for dope
Money for rope 

I'm sick to death of seeing things
From tight-lipped, condescending, mama's little chauvinists
All I want is the truth
Just gimme some truth now 

I've had enough of watching scenes
Of schizophrenic, ego-centric, paranoiac, prima-donnas
All I want is the truth now
Just gimme some truth 

No short-haired, yellow-bellied, son of tricky dicky
Is gonna mother hubbard soft soap me
With just a pocketful of soap
It's money for dope
Money for rope 

Ah, I'm sick and tired of hearing things
from uptight, short-sighted, narrow-minded hypocrites
All I want is the truth now
Just gimme some truth now 

I've had enough of reading things
by neurotic, psychotic, pig-headed politicians
All I want is the truth now
Just gimme some truth now 

All I want is the truth now
Just gimme some truth now
All I want is the truth
Just gimme some truth
All I want is the truth
Just gimme some truth_


----------



## mariacallas

*morning Song ~ jewel*_





Let the phone ring, let's go back to sleep
Let the world spin outside out door, you're the only one that I wanna see
Tell your boss you're sick, hurry, get back in I'm getting cold
Get over here and warm my hands up, boy, it's you they love to hold
And stop thinking about what your sister said
Stop worrying about it, the cat's already been fed
Come on darlin', let's go back to bed
Put the phone machine on hold
Leave the dishes in the sink
Do not answer the door
It's you that I adore-
I'm gonna give you some more
We'll sit on the front porch, the sun can warm my feet
You can drink you coffee with sugar and cream
I'll drink my decaf herbal tea
Pretend we're perfect strangers and that we never met...
My how you remind me of a man I used to sleep with
that's a face I'd never forget
You can be Henry Miler and I'll be Anais Nin
Except this time it'll be even better,
We'll stay together in the end
Come on darlin', let's go back to bed
Put the phone machine on hold
Leave the dishes in the sink
do not answer the door
It's you that I adore-
I'm gonna give you some more...
_


----------



## mariacallas

cxsx said:
			
		

> *^oohhh those lyrics hurt so good!  going to get song so i can listen to them sung! *



Yeah its f*ckin gorgeous song too...i love sarah


----------



## fruitfly

PJ Harvey - *The Whores Hustle and the Hustlers Whore*:


> Speak to me of universal laws
> The whores hustle and the hustlers whore
> All around me people bleed
> Speak to me your song of greed
> 
> Speak to me of your inner charm
> Of how you'll keep me safe from harm
> I don't think so, I don't see
> Speak to me of your inner peace
> 
> Little people at the amusement park
> City people in the dark
> Speak to us, send us a sign
> Tell us something to keep us trying
> 
> The whores hustle and the hustlers whore
> Too many people out of love
> The whores hustler and the hustlers whore
> This city's ripped right to the core
> 
> Speak to me of heroin and speed
> Of genocide and suicide, of syphilis and greed
> Speak to me the language of love
> The language of violence, the language of the heart
> This isn't the first time I've asked for money or love
> Heaven and earth don't ever mean enough
> Speak to me of heroin and speed
> Just give me something I can believe
> 
> The whores hustle and the hustlers whore
> Too many people out of love
> The whores hustler and the hustlers whore
> This city's ripped right to the core


----------



## joystick

"He's come to take His children home."--The Grateful Dead.

"Well you, you wonder how long I can hide.  Years, my love.  Tears, my love.  For I could lock myself up and never come outside."--Camilus.

"Taste a bitter beauty so perilously."--ibid.

"Rescue me.  Oh, untie me.  Taste a bitter beauty so perilously."--ibid.

"For if you swallowed, your own poison followed as you crawl unto the altar."--The Tear Garden.

"I'll make it to the moon if I have to crawl."--The Red Hot Chili Peppers.

 "And I'm learning  to fly, but I ain't got wings.  Coming down is the hardest thing."--Tom Petty.


----------



## Negative

*You're All I Need/I'll Be There For You--Method Man f/ Mary J. Blige*


Chorus: Mary J. Blige 

You're all, I need
to get by, ahhhhh
You're all, I need
to get by, ahhhhh

(Background sample: Notorious B.I.G.)
[Lie together, cry together, I swear to God I hope we fuckin' die together]

Shorty I'm there for you anytime you need me
For real girl, it's me in your world, believe me
Nuttin make a man feel better than a woman
Queen with a crown that be down for whatever
There are few things that's forever, my lady
We can make war or make babies
Back when I was nothin
You made a brother feel like he was somethin
That's why I'm with you to this day boo no frontin
Even when the skies were gray
You would rub me on my back and say "Baby it'll be okay"
Now that's real to a brother like me baby
Never ever give my pussy away and keep it tight aight
And I'ma walk these dogs so we can live
In a phat-ass crib with thousands of kids
Word life you don't need a ring to be my wife
Just be there for me and I'ma make sure we
Be livin in the fuckin lap of luxury
I'm realizing that you didn't have to fuck wit me
But you did, now I'm going all out kid
And I got mad love to give, you my nigga

(Chorus) 2X's

Mary J. Blige

Like sweet morning dew
I took one look at you
And it was plain to see
You were my destiny
With you I'll spend my time
I'll dedicate my life
I'll sacrifice for you
Dedicate my life for you

I got a love jonz for your body and your skin tone
Five minutes alone I'm already on the bone
Plus I love the fact you got a mind of your own
No need to shop around you got the good shit at home
Even if I'm locked up North you in the world
Wrapped in three-fourths of cloth never showin your stuff off, boo
It be true me for you that's how it is
I be your Noah, you be my Wiz
I'm your Mister, you my Mrs. with hugs and kisses
Valentine cards and birthday wishes? Please
Be on another level of planning, of understanding
the bond between man and woman, and child
The highest elevation, cuz we above
All that romance crap, just show your love

(Repeat chorus till fade)


----------



## fruitfly

Billie Holiday - *Strange Fruit* (w. Abel Meeropol, 1937):


> _Southern trees bear strange fruit
> Blood on the leaves
> Blood at the root
> Black bodies swinging in the southern breeze
> Strange fruit hanging from the poplar trees
> 
> Pastoral scene of the gallant south
> The bulging eyes and the twisted mouth
> The scent of magnolia sweet and fresh
> Then the sudden smell of burning flesh
> 
> Here is a fruit for the crows to pluck
> for the rain to gather
> for the wind to suck
> for the sun to rot
> for the tree to drop
> Here is a strange and bitter crop_


----------



## Mariposa

*Tori Amos- Sleeps with Butterflies*

Airplanes
Take you away again
Are you flying
Above where we live
Then I look up a glare in my eyes
Are you having regrets about last night
I'm not but I like rivers that rush in
So then I dove in
Is there trouble ahead
For you the acrobat
I won't push you unless you have a net

You say the word
You know I will find you
Or if you need some time
I don't mind
I don't hold on
To the tail of your kite
*I'm not like the girls that you've known
But I believe I'm worth coming home to*
Kiss away night
This girl only sleeps with butterflies
With butterflies
So go on and fly then boy

Balloons
Look good from on the ground
I fear with pins and needles around
We may fall then stumble
Upon a carousel
It could take us anywhere

I'm not like the girls that you've known
But I believe I'm worth coming home to
Kiss away night
This girl only sleeps with butterflies
With butterflies
With butterflies
So go on and fly boy


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Reef ~ Who You Are


Won't you show me who you are?

I've seen your house and seen your car

I used to be so much more sorted than I am now

I'm not perfect but I'm still a star



I will not compete with you 

Not the way you want me to

We could stand up and fight through the night and we'd both die trying



I'd been waiting for a haven

From this self consumer nation

Of material endeavour

I think I prefer old Labour


----------



## Suki_Nova

Noriyuki Iwadare ~ Kaze No Nocturne

_From an unknown country across the sea 
A wind blows gently 
Past my ears 
I want to know 
Who this person is 
Living as a troubled memory within my heart 

To love someone 
Or be loved by someone 
I wonder how it feels 
Someday I will surely come to know 

The night drenched in the blue star's light 
I was a child, why is that day's melody 
Once blowing so wild 
Now fading away? 

Intermittently 
A singing voice drifts toward the open sea 

To love someone 
To be loved by someone - 
I wonder how it feels, it feels so far... 

I want to cherish 
This newborn thought... 
Fate has stirred my heart in vain 
It's only the wind..._

________         ________       ________


Wind's Nocturne ~ Unknown


Wishing on a dream that seems far off
Hoping it will come today
Into the starlight night
Foolish deamers turn their gaze
Waiting on a shooting star
But 

What if that star is not to come?
Will their dreams fade to nothing?
When the horizon darkens most
We all need to believe there is hope 

Is an angel watching closely over me?
Can there be a guiding light I’ve yet to see?
I know my heart should guide me but
There’s a hole within my soul 

What will fill this emptiness inside of me?
Am I to be satisfied without knowing?
I wish then for a chance to see
Now all I need ::desperately::
Is my star to come…


----------



## Negative

*Electric Relaxation--A Tribe Called Quest*

Relax yourself girl, please set-tle down (4X)

Verse One: Q-Tip, Phife Dawg

Honey, check it out, you got me mesmerized
With your black hair and fat-ass thighs
Street poetry is my everyday
But yo, I gotta stop when you trot my way
If I was workin at the club you would not pay
Aiyyo, my man Phife, dig it, he got somthin to say

I like em brown, yellow, Puero Rican or Hatian
Name is Phife Dawg from the Zulu Nation
Told you in the jam that We Can Get Down
Now let's Knock the Boots like the group H-Town
You got BBD all on your bedroom wall
But I'm Above the Rim and this is how I ball
A pretty little somethin on the New York street
This is how I represent over this here beat
Talkin bout you

Yo, I took you out
But sex was on my mind for the whole damn route
My mind was in a frenzy and a horny state
But I couldn't drop dimes cause *you couldnt relate*






Chorus

Verse Two: Q-Tip, Phife Dawg

Stretch out your legs, let me make you bawl
Drive you insane, drive you up the wall
Starin at your dome-piece, very strong
Stronger than cries, stronger than Teflon
Take you on the ave and you buy me links
Now I wanna pound the putang until it stinks
You can be my mama and I'll be your boy

Original rude boy, never am I coy
You can be a shorty in my ill convoy
Not to come across as a thug or a hood
But hon, you got the goods, like Madeline Woods
By the way, my name's Malik
The Five-Foot Freak
Let's say we get together by the end of the week
She simply said, "No," labelled me a hoe
I said, "How you figure?" "My friends told me so."
I hate when silly groupies wanna run they yap
Word to God, hon, I don't get down like that

I'll have you weak in the knees that you could hardly speak
Or we could do like Uncle L and swing an ep in my jeep
Keep it in the down, yo, we keep it discrete
See, I'm not the type to kid to have my biz in the streets

If my mom dont approve, then I'll just elope
Let me sink the little man from inside the boat
Let me hit it from the back, girl I won't catch a hernia
Bust off on your couch, now you got semen's furniture

Shaheed, Phife and the Extra P
Stacy, ? DJ and my man L.G.
They know the Abstract is really soul on ice
The character is of men, never ever of mice
Shorty let me tell you about my only vice
It has to do with lots of lovin and *it ain't nuthin nice*

Chorus


----------



## Negative

(Busta Rhymes)
Yea, Ayo check it
It looks like it gonna be 
Another one of those hot summers, yea
Busta, Busta down

(Uh oh, Uh oh, Uh oh, Uh oh)
Here we go
(Uh oh, Uh oh, Uh oh, Uh oh)
Flipmode, Lumidee
Ayo, ya'll know why she going Uh oh right ?
Check it...

Yo Prada hotta on mah copa cabana ma ma
Gotta lotta shit wit you and I love your persona ma ma
Always love to get wit you, never leavin me holla ma ma
How you check me, and give me oochie walla walla
Swallowa a couple of shots of da yak and make a dolla
Lil ma ma in da crib, wit a focus to be a scalar
Type of exmple of a shorty, might need to follwa
Not a chicken, but comes wit a lil shop-a -horrora
Take you to da Caribbean,down to Carabana
To da Mediterranean and enjoy da wata
When da road is rocky,you keepin me stocki
Takin care of a nigga, when you check on your papi
*We alright baby, hug me wit all your might
Put it on a nigga, cause it's on tonight*
Break up to make up, you know that we gone
Fightin you know if we ridin, we're though wit this

(Lumidee)
Never, eva,eva,eva,eva wanna let you go
Tell me what your feelin cause I wanna know
If your around you know I'm down
I'll be that gurl ,keeps you on ground
I'm only here, just because
It feels good to say it's "US" 
Keep you right, believe you love

I'd never thought you'd be the one, 
Make me shine brighter than the sun
There ain't no ups and downs,
No in and out to here right now.

If you want me to stay
I never leave
If you want me to stay 
We'll always be
If you want me to stay
Love endlessly
If you want me to stay
If you want me to stay
I'll never leave you

Uh oh, Uh oh, Uh oh, Uh oh

(Fabolous)
Fabolous, uh, Lumidee
I ain't ever gonna believe 
You ever gonna leave
Feels so good on my arm
Somethin like dem baseball jackets
Wit da leather on da sleeves
Or a Floda Tom piece that cost 7 several g's
*Your lovin ain't da type of lovin
Everyone receives
Babygurl go down like she never wanna breathe
(Uh oh)*
I gotta play her right
Cause dis kidd don't usually let dem stay da night
And when I know ur wrong, I say you right
And when I wanna say No, I say I might
*This is real talk:
You know ther ain't another
And anytime I'm gonna, you know I'm thinkin of ya
And anything you need, you know I got you covered*
You know none of da other, do what I does
I keep your rocks bluer then hers
Keep your shoes, newer then hers
And I do it because, Uh...

If you want me to stay
I never leave
If you want me to stay 
We'll always be
If you want me to stay
Love endlessly
If you want me to stay
If you want me to stay
I'll never leave you

Uh oh, Uh oh, Uh oh, Uh oh


----------



## Mariposa

*Dido- Sand in my Shoes*

Two weeks away it feels like the whole world should've changed
But I'm home now
And things still look the same
I think I'll leave it till tomorrow to unpack
Try to forget for one more night
That I'm back in my flat on the road
Where the cars never stop going through the night
To a life where I can't watch sunset
I don't have time
I don't have time

I've still got sand in my shoes
And I can't shake the thought of you
I should get on, forget you
But why would I want to
I know we said goodbye
Anything else would've been confused but
I wanna see you again

Tomorrow's back to work and down to sanity
Should run a bath and then clear up the mess I made before I left here
Try to remind myself that I was happy here
Before I knew that I could get on the plane and fly away
From the road where the cars never stop going through the night
To a life where I can watch the sunset and take my time,
Take all our time

I wanna see you again
Two weeks away, all it takes to change and turn me around 
I've fallen
I walked away and never said that I wanted to see you again

I wanna see you again
I wanna see you again


----------



## Negative

*Karma--Black Eyed Peas*


Yeah, yeah
Watch out

Ain't no running from
Karma, and no running
Ain't no running from
Karma, and no running

[Repeat]

I'm the caboose of the wrong doings you produce
The wild tail of the tornado running loose
You tie the noose, I kick the chair
I'm the cinai that snatch your life while you gasp for air
The echo of the "Fuck you" that boomerangs to hurt your loved ones
The thief that held your son, held by ransom
The pervert that raped your wife
The hand that held the knife that took your life
You shot Tupac and Biggie
Now I'm coming after you like V-W-X-Y-Z
This is cause and effect, the dominal effect
The "What goes up, must come down" effect
You hopin, though, that you had a hand in doin the doin
The conclusion of the evil that you ended and start pursuing

Ain't no running from
Karma, and no running
Ain't no running from
Karma, and no running

[Repeat]

This is the payback from the past
You threw me down like I was just a piece of trash
You gave me cash every week just enough to live
But didn't get what I deserved instead I was deceived
Still young and didn't know about this in the street
Of the acts, so crass and shady
Don't crush your dreamshow and your whole entity
Subliminally you're on the hire from a slavery
Remember that "What goes around, comes around"
God is watching you and evrything that you do
Do you remember everything that you did before
The way the bad action opens cosmic door
I'ma leave it up to God what he got for you
I'ma leave it up to Him what he got for me
And he's watching you

Yeah, yeah
Watch out

Ain't no running from
Karma, and no running
Ain't no running from
Karma, and no running

[Repeat]

Yeah, yeah, you can't run away (No, no, no)
You know, it's gonna get ya (Yeah, yeah, yeah)
And don't ignore it (No, no, no)
You know why, it's gonna get ya (Yeah, yeah, yeah)
Yeah, yeah, you can't run away (No, no, no)
It's gonna get ya (Yeah, yeah, yeah)
Don't ignore it (No, no, no)
It's gonna get ya (Yeah, yeah, yeah)

'Cause one way or another
It's gonna find ya
It's gonna get ya-get ya-get ya-get ya
One way or another
It's gonna find ya
It's gonna get ya-get ya-get ya-get ya
One way or another
It's gonna find ya
It's gonna get ya-get ya-get ya-get ya
One way or another
It's gonna find ya
It's gonna get ya-get ya-get ya-get ya

Yeah, yeah, nigga

Ain't no running from
Karma, and no running
Ain't no running from
Karma, and no running

[Repeat]

Yeah, yeah
Watch out

Can't run away (No, no, no)
It's gonna get ya (Yeah, yeah, yeah)
Don't ignore it (No, no, no)
It's gonna get ya (Yeah, yeah, yeah)
You can't run away (No, no, no)
It's gonna get ya (Yeah, yeah, yeah)
Don't ignore it (No, no, no)
It's gonna get ya (Yeah, yeah, yeah)

Ain't no running from
Karma, and no running
Ain't no running from
Karma, and no running

[Repeat]

Yeah, yeah, good God


----------



## mariacallas

_*understanding by everything but the girl ~*

You're here, but what if you weren't
What would have happened to me
That candle, unburnt, is history
One thing I guess this place would be a mess
For my standards at best are undemanding
And that takes some understanding

Still here, but what if we weren't
Where'd you think I would be (where would I be)
For love I have learned depends on geography
Fortune found us when all around us
Half the couples we knew were disbanding
And that needs your understanding

And do you know even when we disagree
And freedom holds out a hand to me
You know I would nver want to be without your company
And I mean that totally

We have reached an understanding...
Understanding, understanding...

_


----------



## EverythingsEventual

Soul Asylum - Runaway Train

Call you up in the middle of the night
Like a firefly without a light
You were there like a blowtorch burning
I was a key that could use a little turning

So tired that I couldn’t even sleep
So many secrets I couldn’t keep
I promised myself I wouldn’t weep
One more promise I couldn’t keep

It seems no one can help me now,
I’m in too deep; there’s no way out
This time I have really led myself astray

Runaway train, never going back
Wrong way on a one-way track
Seems like I should be getting somewhere
Somehow I’m neither here nor there

Can you help me remember how to smile? 
Make it somehow all seem worthwhile
How on earth did I get so jaded? 
Life’s mystery seems so faded

I can go where no one else can go
I know what no one else knows
Here I am just a-drownin’ in the rain
With a ticket for a runaway train

And everything seems cut and dried,
Day and night, earth and sky,
Somehow I just don’t believe it

Runaway train, never going back
Wrong way on a one-way track
Seems like I should be getting somewhere
Somehow I’m neither here nor there

Bought a ticket for a runaway train
Like a madman laughing at the rain
A little out of touch, a little insane
It’s just easier than dealing with the pain

Runaway train, never going back
Wrong way on a one-way track
Seems like I should be getting somewhere
Somehow I’m neither here nor there


----------



## Suki_Nova

Joni Mitchell - Both Sides Now 

Bows and flows of angel hair and ice cream castles in the air
And feather canyons everywhere, I’ve looked at cloud that way.
But now they only block the sun, they rain and snow on everyone.
So many things I would have done but clouds got in my way.

I’ve looked at clouds from both sides now,
From up and down, and still somehow
It’s cloud illusions I recall.
I really don’t know clouds at all.

Moons and junes and ferris wheels, the dizzy dancing way you feel
As every fairy tale comes real; I’ve looked at love that way.
But now it’s just another show. you leave ’em laughing when you go
And if you care, don’t let them know, don’t give yourself away.

I’ve looked at love from both sides now,
From give and take, and still somehow
It’s love’s illusions I recall.
I really don’t know love at all.

Tears and fears and feeling proud to say I love you right out loud,
Dreams and schemes and circus crowds, I’ve looked at life that way.
But now old friends are acting strange, they shake their heads, they say
I’ve changed.
Something’s lost but something’s gained in living every day.

I’ve looked at life from both sides now,
From win and lose, and still somehow
It’s life’s illusions I recall.
I really don’t know life at all.


----------



## fruitfly

*Jacob Miller* - _Tenement Yard_ (I love this song):


> Dreadlocks can't live in a tenement yard
> Dreadlocks can't live in a tenement yard
> Too much su-su su-su su-su, too much watchie watchie you
> Too much su-su su-su su-su, too much watchie what you are
> (repeat)
> 
> Dreadlocks can't live in privacy
> Anything him do, old nigga see
> Too much watchie watchie watchie, too much su-su su-su su
> Too much watchie watchie watchie, too much su-su su-su su
> 
> Dreadlocks can't smoke him pipe in peace
> Too much informers and too much fears
> Too much watchie watchie watchie, too much su-su su-su su
> Too much watchie watchie watchie, too much su-su su-su su
> 
> Dreadlocks can't live in a tenement yard
> Dreadlocks can't live in a tenement yard
> Can't penetrate in a tenement yard
> Can't penetrate in a tenement yard
> 
> Dreadlocks can't live in a tenement yard
> Dreadlocks can't live in a tenement yard
> Too much su-su su-su su-su, too much watchie watch you
> Too much su-su su-su su-su, too much watchie what you are
> 
> Dreadlocks can't penetrate the rent man
> All him a do is sell Jah Jah land
> Too much watchie watchie watchie, too much su-su su-su
> Can't penetrate in a tenement yard
> Can't penetrate in a tenement yard
> 
> Dreadlocks can't lick him pipe in peace
> Too much informers and too much fears
> Too much watchie watchie watchie, too much su-su su-su su
> Too much watchie watchie watchie, too much su-su su-su
> 
> Can't I-ditate in a tenement yard
> Can't I-ditate in a tenement yard
> 
> 
> Dreadlocks can't lick him pipe in peace
> Too much Babylon and too much laws
> Too much....
> Too much informer.....


----------



## joystick

"You should know all the rules by now and the Fire from the Ice."--lyrics by The Grateful Dead as found on the album, "Skeletons from the Closet."

"Mi amore, don't you know?
My love I want you so!
Sugar, you make my soul complete.
RAPTURE TASTES SO SWEET."--[emphasis added] unknown techno song found on Deep Dish's Global Underground double CD, among other places.


----------



## onetwothreefour

_Originally posted by EverythingsEventual _
*Soul Asylum - Runaway Train

So tired that I couldn’t even sleep
So many secrets I couldn’t keep
I promised myself I wouldn’t weep
One more promise I couldn’t keep

...

Bought a ticket for a runaway train
Like a madman laughing at the rain
A little out of touch, a little insane
It’s just easier than dealing with the pain*

really well written.

awesome blast from the past there. still, my favourite song of theirs remains to be "misery". if you haven't heard it, try to track it down. maybe it was the whole just-entered-the-teens outlook on life when it first came out for me, but i think it's an amazing track.


----------



## mariacallas

^^ me too..... runaway train and misery bring me waay back.

*handsome devil ~ the smiths*



> All the streets are crammed with things
> Eager to be held
> I know what hands are for
> And I'd like to help myself
> You ask me the time
> But I sense something more
> And I would like to give
> What I think you're asking for
> You handsome devil
> Oh, you handsome devil
> 
> Let me get my hands
> On your mammary glands
> And let me get your head
> On the conjugal bed
> I say, I say, I say
> 
> 
> I crack the whip
> And you skip
> But you deserve it
> You deserve it, deserve it, deserve it
> 
> 
> A boy in the bush
> Is worth two in the hand
> I think I can help you get through your exams
> Oh, you handsome devil
> 
> 
> Oh, let me get my hands
> On your mammary glands
> And let me get your head
> On the conjugal bed
> I say, I say, I say
> 
> 
> I crack the whip
> And you skip
> But you deserve it
> You deserve it, deserve it, deserve it
> 
> 
> And when we're in your scholarly room
> Who will swallow whom ?
> When we're in your scholarly room
> Who will swallow whom ?
> You handsome devil
> 
> 
> Oh, let me get my hands
> On your mammary glands
> And let me get your head
> On the conjugal bed
> I say, I say, I say
> 
> 
> There's more to life than books, you know
> But not much more
> Oh, there's more to life than books, you know
> But not much more, not much more
> Oh, you handsome devil
> Oh, you handsome devil
> Ow !


----------



## Negative

even though its said that this song is really about hip hop . . . that's not why it resonates . . . 

*The Abusing of the Rib--Atmosphere*

I wanna follow the footprints across my lovers stomach
i wanna call out her name before i plum it
i wish i had a map of the terrain so i could step around the landmines
avoid the beasts under the bed that read they bedtimes
i wanna find these here socalled treasures 
the pleasures the trinkets the never ending weekends
acknowladging that i'm still just a piece of the sequense
but seeing this different footprints got me needin to show my weekness
time lies the time zones
i cross them with my eyes closed
memorise the landmarks and learn the cycles
the weather patterns how the seasons effect 
the east and the west of each region learning cylces
forget about the fact that
many trails have been tracked
maybe it's a plus that theres a path
if this was some uncharted land i'd have to be a smarter man
willing to travel the farthest to unravel the harvest
and natural resources are unlimited
exploration only requires some desire and initiative
take your time and find the right way to climb
it ain't safe to play games with natures mind

if i could show you, you would never leave it
and if i could show you, you would never leave it
if i could show you, you would never leave it
and if i could show you, you would never leave it
if i could show you, you would never leave it
and if i could show you, you would never leave it
if i could show you, you would never leave it
and if i could show you, you would never

i wanna ride a train up my lovers arm
stop of at the brain 
then hop out and find out what's going on
cut thru trees and ride thru rocks
and synchronise the universal sun down to my watch
i've seen a lot
but not quite as much as her
the top went of the memory and the imagination blurred
but i know she's been put thru hell
i can feel it 
and i know she's touched having this well
trying to steal it
it came on and it tought her a song
it's strung her along and it caught her when the god was gone
now to the break-o-dawn she's tryin to feel that fix
and all the family and friends is tryin to seel them lips
but i ain't dumb
i can hear that train come from miles away 
setting obstacles to stop the arrival
i'm gonna blow up that iron in wood rogue
from what i understood those be the aura fit's of his survival
my recidal another tantrum
because she's highly excitable swinging wings of red nova 
happy endings always of to a bad start
addictive voyeuristic to the trackmarks

and if i could show you, you would never leave it (fade till end)


----------



## Dastrix Slogan

New Order - True Faith

I feel so extraordinary
Something's got a hold on me
I get this feeling I'm in motion
A sudden sense of liberty
I don't care 'cause I'm not there
And I don't care if I'm here tomorrow
Again and again I've taken too much
Of the things that cost you too much
I used to think that the day would never come
I'd see delight in the shade of the morning sun
My morning sun is the drug that brings me near
To the childhood I lost, replaced by fear
I used to think that the day would never come
That my life would depend on the morning sun...

When I was a very small boy,
Very small boys talked to me
Now that we've grown up together
They're afraid of what they see
That's the price that we all pay
Our valued destiny comes to nothing
I can't tell you where we're going
I guess there was just no way of knowing
I used to think that the day would never come
I'd see delight in the shade of the morning sun
My morning sun is the drug that brings me near
To the childhood I lost, replaced by fear
I used to think that the day would never come
That my life would depend on the morning sun...

I feel so extraordinary
Something's got a hold on me
I get this feeling I'm in motion
A sudden sense of liberty
The chances are we've gone too far
You took my time and you took my money
Now I fear you've left me standing
In a world that's so demanding
I used to think that the day would never come
I'd see delight in the shade of the morning sun
My morning sun is the drug that brings me near
To the childhood I lost, replaced by fear
I used to think that the day would never come
That my life would depend on the morning sun...


----------



## Suki_Nova

The Smiths - Reel Around The Fountain

It’s time the tale were told
Of how you took a child
And you made him old

It’s time the tale were told
Of how you took a child
And you made him old
You made him old

Reel around the fountain
Slap me on the patio
I’ll take it now
Oh ...

*Fifteen minutes with you
Well, I wouldn’t say no*
People said that you were virtually dead
And they were so wrong

Fifteen minutes with you
Oh, I wouldn’t say no
People said that you were easily led
And they were half-right
They ... oh, they were half-right, oh

It’s time the tale were told
Of how you took a child
And you made him old

It’s time that the tale were told
Of how you took a child
And you made him old
You made him old

Reel around the fountain
Slap me on the patio
I’ll take it now
Oh ...

Fifteen minutes with you
Well, I wouldn’t say no
Oh, people see no worth in you
Oh, but I do.
Fifteen minutes with you
Oh, I wouldn’t say no
Oh, people see no worth in you
I do
I ... oh, I do

_I dreamt about you last night
And I fell out of bed twice
You can pin and mount me like a butterfly_
But take me to the haven of your bed
Was something that you never said
Two lumps, please
_You’re the bee’s knees
But so am i_

Meet me at the fountain
Shove me on the patio
I’ll take it slowly
Oh ...

Fifteen minutes with you
Oh, I wouldn’t say no
Oh, people see no worth in you
Oh, but I do.
Fifteen minutes with you
Oh, I wouldn’t say no
Oh, people see no worth in you
I do
I ... I do
Oh, oh, I do
Oh, I do
Oh, I do


----------



## fruitfly

*Ben Folds Five* - _Army_:


> Well I thought about the army
> Dad said, son you’re fucking high
> And I thought, yeah there’s a first for everything
> So I took my old man’s advice
> Three sad semesters
> It was only 15 grand spent in bed
> I thought about the army
> I dropped out and joined a band instead
> 
> Grew a moustache and a mullet
> Got a job at chick-fil-a
> Citing artistic differences
> The band broke up in may
> And in june reformed without me
> And they’d got a different name
> I nuked another grandma’s apple pie
> And hung my head in shame
> 
> Been thinking a lot today
> Been thinking a lot today
> 
> Oh, I think I’ll write a screenplay
> Oh, I think I’ll take it to la
> Oh, I think I’ll get it done yesterday
> 
> In this time of introspection
> On the eve of my election
> I say to my reflection
> God please spare me more rejection
> ’cause my peers they criticize me
> And my ex-wives all despise me
> Try to put it all behind me
> But my redneck past is nipping at my heels
> 
> I’ve been thinking a lot today
> I’ve been thinking a lot today
> I’ve been thinking a lot today
> I thought about the army...


----------



## fruitfly

*Paris Combo* - _Living-room_:


> Nous sommes tous nés d'amour dans de vieux pays
> Où seuls de vieux, de très vieux singes sont assis
> Aux commandes de nos libertés
> Aux manettes de nos intégrités
> Alors tapons-nous sur le nez
> Ca les fait toujours rigoler
> Allez oui tapons-nous entre nous
> Ca leur fera toujours de gros sous
> Quand ils nous vendront
> Des canifs et des idées malsaines
> Pour que nos petites vies s'enfouissent
> Dans la violence et la haine
> Alors quoi, on va coucher dehors
> Sous des ponts, sous des ponts d'or
> Que d'autres auront construits pour aller de leur cuisine
> A leur living, living-room
> 
> C'est pas du flan, c'est pas du flan
> C'est le living-room
> Des vieux singes s'avancent
> C'est le living, living, living
> Living room
> C'est pas du flan, c'est le living, living, living
> Living room
> C'est pas du vent c'est le living, living, living
> Living room
> 
> Nous sommes tous nés, mon ami
> Nous sommes tous vivants, c'est inscrit
> Dans notre oeil, tu vois, au fond, ça luit
> D'une envie de vivre
> D'une envie de parcourir le monde
> Cette bonne Terre si gironde
> Mais non, mais non, voilà qu'on nous gronde
> Car sans laisser-passer, faut pas s'laisser aller
> A rêver d'une autre vie, mon ami
> Non, non, non, non, faut pas rêver
> Car pour rêver faut des laisser-passer
> Du papier pour passer sa vie
> De l'autre côté du pont
> Des ponts d'or, dehors, y'en a des tonnes
> C'est pas qu'on les ignore
> Car on les voit souvent passer de leur cuisine
> A leur living, living-room
> 
> C'est pas du flan, c'est pas du flan
> C'est le living-room
> Des vieux singes s'avancent
> C'est le living, living, living
> Living room
> C'est pas du flan, c'est le living, living, living
> Living room
> C'est pas du vent c'est le living, living, living
> Living room
> 
> Et voilà comment, quand on y pense
> Nous sommes tous devenus des éléphants
> Des gnous, des girafes, des orangs-outans
> Dans nos réserves sous surveillance
> Et qu'on aille pas s'égarer
> En troupeau ou bien tous seuls isolés
> Dans les réserves d'à côté
> On est sûr de tomber sur un os
> Un osthéopathe de première
> Qui vous démembrera, c'est son affaire
> De vous faire passer l'envie
> Des voyages interdits
> Interdits dans nos vieux pays
> Où seuls de vieux, de très vieux singes sont assis
> Dans leur cuisine, ils gambergent
> Pour améliorer leur living, living room


----------



## Mariposa

I have experienced a red hot summer in white.

And I want it again.

*Seal - The Vision*

I feel like the sun
I feel like the rain
I feel I can justify reason for living again
'Cause what I've been dreaming I know that's its real
I know there's just no changing the way I feel

You're into my head, I'm out of my mind
I feel I can justify reason for being alive
And I have a secret I think you should know
I feel like I just can't keep it
It's deep within me and I feel like I'm losing control

*Can you see my vision
Of a red hot summer in white
When love was the feeling
With no indecision
We were turning that key inside
To get in the moment*

You're living a dream I see you today 
I feel like all my fears are fading away
Been waiting so long for something new 
I feel like constant craving for being with you

And I have a secret I think you should know
I feel like I just can't keep it
It's deep within me and I know that I'm loosing control

Can you see my vision
Of a red hot summer in white
When love was the feeling
With no indecision
We were turning that key inside
To get in the moment

Can you see my vision
Of a red hot summer in white
When love was the feeling
When love was the feeling
When love was the feeling
When love was the feeling

I have a secret I think you should know
I feel like I just can't keep in this deep within me
And this deep within me
And this deep within me
And this deep within me
And this deep within me
And this deep within me
And this deep within me
And I feel like I'm losing control

Can you see my vision
Of a red hot summer in white
When love was the feeling
With no indecision
We were turning that key inside
To get in the moment

Can you see my vision
Of a red hot summer in white
When love was the feeling
When love was the feeling
When love was the feeling
*When love was the feeling.*


----------



## KaNdii kiSses

Dashbpard Confessional 
"The Places You Have Come To Fear The Most"


Buried deep as you can dig inside yourself
And covered with a perfect shell
Such a charming, beautiful exterior
Laced with brilliant smiles and shining eyes
Perfect posture, but you're barely scraping by
But you're barely scraping by

This is one time, this is one time
That you can't fake it hard enough to please everyone
Or anyone at all...or anyone at all
And the grave that you refuse to leave
The refuge that you've built to flee
The places that you've come to fear the most
It's the place that you have come to fear the most

Buried deep as you can dig inside yourself
And hidden in the public eye
Such a stellar monument to loneliness
Laced with brilliant smiles and shining eyes
Perfect make-up, but you're barely scraping by
But you're barely scraping by...

Well this is one time, well this is one time
That you can't fake it hard enough to please everyone
Or anyone at all...or anyone at all
And the grave that you refuse to leave
The refuge that you've built to flee
The places that you've come to fear the most
It's the place that you have come to fear the most

And you can't fake it hard enough to please everyone
Or anyone at all..or anyone at all
And the grave that you refuse to leave
The refuge that you've built to flee
The places that you've come to fear the most
It's the place that you've come to fear the most
It's the place that you have come to fear the most


----------



## Suki_Nova

Cheesy I know...

Robbie Williams ~ Something Beautiful

You can’t manufacture a miracle
The silence was pitiful - that day.
And love is getting too cynical
Passion’s just physical - these days
You analyse everyone you meet
But get no sign, the loving kind
Every night you admit defeat
And cry yourself blind

If you can’t wake up in the morning
Cause your bed lies vacant at night
If you’re lost, hurt, tired or lonely
Can’t control it, try as you might
May you find that love that won’t leave you
May you find it by the end of the day
You won’t be lost, hurt, tired and lonely
Something beautiful will come your way

The dj said on the radio
Life should be stereo, each day
And the past that cast the unsuitable
Instead of some kind of beautiful, you just couldn’t wait
All your friends think you’re satisfied
But they can’t see your soul no, no, no
Forgot the time feeling petrified, when they lived alone

Some kind of beautiful (will come your way)

All your friends think you’re satisfied
But they can’t see your soul no no no
Forgot the time feeling petrified
When they lived alone


----------



## applesbliss

*Mazzy Star* - *Blue Light*

There's a blue light
In my best friend's room
There's a blue light
In his eye

There's a blue light, yeah
I want to see it
Shine

There's a ship
That sails by my window
There's a ship that sails on by

There's a world under it
I think I see it
Sailing away
I think it's sailing
Miles crashing me by
Crashing me by
Crashing me by

There's a world
Outside my doorstep
Flames over
Everyone's hot
Don't you see them shining
I want to hear them
Beating for me
I think I hear them

Waves crashing me by
Crashing me by
Crashing me by


----------



## mariacallas

_boo hewerdine_ {formerly from the Bible} is so_ bloody f*ckin brilliant._ I dont want him to be more popular. I want him all to myself . 


_*16 Miles ~*

Did you ever see London at night
And not want to go home?
Did you ever take drugs, stay up late
Just to see what you would see?
Did you ever have love and hate
Scratched across your hand?
Or did you turn round
With 16 miles to go?

Did you ever just walk away
And disappear for days?
Did you ever have a girlfriend
Called Catherine Wheel?
Did you ever come home from work
Saying "I'm never going back again"?
Or did you turn round
With 16 miles to go?

*Did you ever want to kiss me
So hard it bled?
Did you ever find yourself laughing
In the middle of the day?
Did you ever think about the first time
That I came in you?
Or did you turn round
With 16 miles to go?*


Think about the world
Those who'd see us hang
Say it's the only language
We understand, we understand
*
And all those lives
We'll never know
If we turn round with
16 miles to go
*_


----------



## Suki_Nova

Dodgy - If You're Thinking of Me

I'm waiting for a friend to come, to help me off the ground
Better come sooner than later, can't stop feeling down
Scattered memories drifting back from my stereo
Of how we dream this could be and how we let it go

If you're thinking of me, you've got to let me know
'Cause loneliness seems such a waste, I can't stop feeling low

I'm searching for the rights, that I've got in my mind
Sympathy and understanding then there is no better time
No one ever shows you how to learn
They'd all stand around and watch you burn

If you're thinking of me, you've got to let me know (Got to let me know)
'Cause loneliness seems such a waste, I can't stop feeling low (Can't stop feeling low)

Ooooh, Aaaah, (You've got to let me know)
Ooooh, Ooooh
Ooooh, Aaaah
Ooooh, Aaaah

I'm searching for the right reasons that I've got in my mind

Sympathy and understanding then there is no better time
No one ever taught me how to learn
They'd all stand around and watch you burn

If you're thinking of me, you've got to let me know
'Cause loneliness seems such a waste, I can't stop feeling low (Can't stop feeling low)

If you're thinking of me, you've got to let me know (Got to let me know)
'Cause loneliness seems such a waste, I can't stop feeling low (Can't stop feeling low)

Ooooh Aaaah (I can't stop feeling low)
Ooooh Aaaah

I'm waiting for a friend to come to help me off the ground
I'm waiting for a friend to come to help me off the ground (Got to let me know)
I'm waiting for a friend to come to help me off the ground
I'm waiting for a friend to come to help me off the ground (Can't stop feeling low)

(Got to let me know)
I'm searching for the right reasons that I've got in my mind
Sympathy and understanding then there is no better time


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

*GREEN DAY*

_"Boulevard Of Broken Dreams"_

I walk a lonely road,
The only one that I have ever known,
Don't know where it goes,
But it's home to me and I walk alone,

I walk this empty street,
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams,
Where the city sleeps,
and I'm the only one and I walk alone,

I walk alone,
I walk alone,

I walk alone,
I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me,
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating,
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me,
'Til then I walk alone,

Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Aaah-ah,
Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah

I'm walking down the line,
That divides me somewhere in my mind,
On the border line,
Of the edge and where I walk alone,

Read between the lines,
What's fucked up and everything's alright,
Check my vital signs,
To know I'm still alive and I walk alone,

I walk alone,
I walk alone,

I walk alone,
I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me,
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating,
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me,
'Til then I walk alone,

Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Ah-ah, Aaah-ah,
Ah-ah, Ah-ah

I walk alone,
I walk a...

I walk this empty street,
On the Boulevard of Broken Dreams,
Where the city sleeps,
And I'm the only one and I walk a...

My shadow's the only one that walks beside me,
My shallow heart's the only thing that's beating,
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me,
'Til then I walk alone...
_________________________

Don't know why, it just seems to click.


----------



## cxsx

the sun is up
i'm so happy i could scream!
and there's nowhere else in the world i'd rather be
than here with you
it's perfect
it's all i ever wanted
i almost can't believe that it's for real
so pinch me quick

i really don't think it gets any better than this
vanilla smile 
and a gorgeous strawberry kiss!
birds sing we swing
clouds drift by and everything is like a dream
it's everything i wished

never guessed it got this good
wondered if it ever would
really didn't think it could
do it again?
i know we should!!!

the sun is up 
i'm so fizzy i could burst!
you wet through and me headfirst
into this is perfect
it's all i ever wanted
ow! it feels so big it almost hurts!

never guessed it got this good
wondered if it ever would
really didn't think it could
do it some more?
i know we should!!!

say it will always be like this
the two of us together
it will always be like this
forever and ever and ever

never guessed it got this good
wondered if it ever would
really didn't think it could
do it all the time?
i know that we should!!!
~
The Cure - Mint Car


----------



## Mariposa

^holy shit I love that song, I was playing it on the way to work today!

*Buckcherry- For the Movies*

Do you remember all our love
Did you get back from what you gave
I see some symptoms of a past that you forgave
You never were expendable
You always made me feel alive
And now we’re in the middle of
A transition in our lives
A change of pace could really do some good
She’s leavin’ 
an empty case which you’re bringing back the show
I’m leaving now

Wake up and see the places
All you got and all you take
You don’t have to fall to pieces
You have to prove it
Make up your pretty face
It’s a lovely trip, a lovely place
You got one life here to make it for the movies

Do you feel singled out
Do you feel less than all the rest
You know it’s interchangable
The spotlight and the pain
I wanna get on top of this
I wanna build that trust again
And if I give it all I’ve got
I’m sure you’d do the same

A change of pace could really do some good
She’s leavin’ 
an empty case which you’re bringing back the show
I’m leaving now
Wake up and see the places
All you got and all you take
You don’t have to fall to pieces
You have to prove it
Make up your pretty face
It’s a lovely trip, a lovely place
You got one life here to make it for the movies

I cannot face the fear in this
I see a place for you and i
And we can make the most of it
Cause our passion never dies
And if you don’t believe in me
I’ll choose the path and change your mind
And you can take me to your room
Or wherever you may hide

A change of pace could really do some good
She’s leavin’ 
an empty case which you’re bringing back the show
I’m leaving now
Wake up and see the places
All you got and all you take
You don’t have to fall to pieces
You have to prove it
Make up your pretty face
It’s a lovely trip, a lovely place
You got one life here to make it for the movies


----------



## cherub

Artist: Linkin Park 
Album: Meteora 
Title: Numb 


I'm tired of being what you want me to be
Feeling so faithless lost under the surface
Don't know what you're expecting of me
Put under the pressure of walking in your shoes
(Caught in the undertone just caught in the undertone)
Every step I take is another mistake to you
(Caught in the undertone just caught in the undertone)

I've become so numb I can't feel you there
I've become so tired so much more aware
I've becoming this all I want to do
Is be more like me and be less like you

Can't you see that you're smothering me
Holding too tightly afraid to lose control
Cause everything that you thought I would be
Has fallen apart right in front of you
(Caught in the undertone just caught in the undertone)
Every step that I take is another mistake to you

(Caught in the undertone just caught in the undertone)
And every second I waste is more than I can take

I've become so numb I can't feel you there
I've become so tired so much more aware
I've becoming this all I want to do
Is be more like me and be less like you

And I know
I may end up failing too
But I know
You were just like me with someone disappointed in you

I've become so numb I can't feel you there
I've become so tired so much more aware
I've becoming this all I want to do
Is be more like me and be less like you

I've become so numb I can't feel you there
Is everything what you want me to be
I've become so numb I can't feel you there
Is everything what you want me to be


----------



## rewiiired

Firefly
by Breaking Benjamin

You my friend
You're a lot like them
But I cut your line
And you know I did
Now I'm lost in you
Like I always do
And I'd die to win
'Cause I'm born to lose

Firefly 
Could you shine your light
Now I know your ways
'cause they're just like mine
Now I'm justified 
As I fall in line
And it's hard to try 
When you're open wide

Take my hand
We'll be off and then
We'll come back again
To a different land
Now I like this way
You can go away
If you guess the name
You cannot replace

Bring me your enemies
Lay them before me
And walk away

Fuck you firefly
Have you lost your light
Now I hate your ways
'cause they're just like mine
So you lost my friend
Such a sorry end
Now I don't know why
So I choke and smile


----------



## cxsx

Every time I look in the mirror 
All these lines on my face getting clearer 
The past is gone 
It went by, like dusk to dawn 
Isn't that the way 
Everybody's got their dues in life to pay 

Yeah, I know nobody knows 
where it comes and where it goes 
I know it's everybody's sin 
You got to lose to know how to win 

Half my life 
is in books' written pages 
Lived and learned from fools and 
from sages 
You know it's true 
All the things come back to you 

Sing with me, sing for the year 
Sing for the laughter, sing for the tears 
Sing with me, if it's just for today 
Maybe tomorrow, the good lord will take you away 

Yeah, sing with me, sing for the year 
sing for the laughter, sing for the tear 
sing with me, if it's just for today 
Maybe tomorrow, the good Lord will take you away 

Dream On Dream On Dream On 
Dream until your dreams come true 
Dream On Dream On Dream On 
Dream until your dream comes through 
Dream On Dream On Dream On 
Dream On Dream On 
Dream On Dream On 

Sing with me, sing for the year 
sing for the laughter, sing for the tear 
sing with me, if it's just for today 
Maybe tomorrow, the good Lord will take you away 
Sing with me, sing for the year 
sing for the laughter, sing for the tear 
Sing with me, if it's just for today 
Maybe tomorrow, the good Lord will take you away...... 
~
Aerosmith - Dream On


----------



## Suki_Nova

Queen - I'm going slightly mad

*i'm souped up to the nines with cold medication and am in that strange feverish state of mind!*

When the outside temperature rises
And the meaning is oh so clear
One thousand and one yellow daffodils
Begin to dance in front of you - oh dear
Are they trying to tell you something
You’re missing that one final screw
You’re simply not in the pink my dear
To be honest you haven’t got a clue

I’m going slightly mad
I’m going slightly mad
It finally happened - happened
It finally happened - ooh oh
It finally happened
I’m slightly mad
Oh dear

I’m one card short of a full deck
I’m not quite the shilling
One wave short of a shipwreck
I’m not my usual top billing
I’m coming down with a fever
I’m really out to sea
This kettle is boiling over
I think I’m a banana tree
Oh dear

I’m going slightly mad
I’m going slightly mad
It finally happened - happened
It finally happened - uh huh
It finally happened
I’m slightly mad
Oh dear

Ooh ooh ah ah
Ooh ooh ah ah
I’m knitting with only one needle
Unravelling fast it’s true
I’m driving only three wheels these days
But my dear how about you

I’m going slightly mad
I’m going slightly mad
It finally happened
It finally happened - oh yes
It finally happened
I’m slightly mad
Just very slightly mad

And there you have it


----------



## Suki_Nova

Dido - Take my Hand

Touch my skin,and tell me what you're thinking
Take my hand and show me where we're going
Lie down next to me, look into my eyes and tell me, oh tell me what you're seeing
So sit on top of the world and tell me how you're feeling
what you feel now is what I feel for you
Take my hand and if I'm lying to you
I'll always be alone
if I'm lying to you
See my eyes, they carry your reflection
Watch my lips and hear the words I'm telling you
Give your trust to me and look into my heart and show me, show me what you're doing
So sit on top of the world and tell me how you're feeling
what you feel now is what I feel for you

Take my hand and if I'm lying to you
I'll always be alone
if I'm lying to you
Take your time, if I'm lying to you
I know you'll find that you believe me
you believe me

Feel the sun on your face and tell me what you're thinking
Catch the snow on your tongue and show me how it tastes
Take my hand and if I'm lying to you
I'll always be alone
if I'm lying to you
Take your time, if I'm lying to you
I know you'll find that you believe me
you believe me


----------



## mariacallas

_*supernova~lizphair*_

_I have looked all over the place
But you have got my favorite face
Your eyelashes sparkle like gilded grass
And your lips are sweet and slippery like a cherub’s bare wet ass

Cause you’re a human supernova
A solar superman
You’re and angel with wings afire
A flying, giant friction blast

You walk in clouds of glitter and the sun reflects your eyes
And every time the wind blows I can smell you in the skies
Your kisses are as wicked as an m-16
And you come like a volcano, and you’re everything to me

Cause you’re a human supernova
A solar superman
You’re an angel with wings afire
A flying, giant friction blast....

_


----------



## mariacallas

_BONNY ~ prefabsprout

I spend the days with my vanity

I’m lost in heaven and I’m lost to earth
Didn’t give you minutes not even moments
All my life in a tower of foil
Shaded feelings, don’t believe you

When you were there before my eyes
No one planned it took it for granted

I count the hours since you slipped away
I count the hours that I lie awake
I count the minutes and the seconds too
All I stole and I took from you
But bonny don’t live at home, he don’t live at home
Words don’t hold you, broken soldiers

I count the hours since you slipped away
I count the hours that I lie awake
I count the minutes and the seconds too
All I stole and I took from you
But bonny don’t live at home, he don’t live at home
Words don’t hold you, broken soldiers

All my silence and my strained respect
Missed chances and the same regrets
Kiss the thief and you save the rest
All my insights from retrospect
But bonny’s not coming home, he don’t live at home
Save your speeches, flowers are for funerals
_


----------



## Shucklak

The Sound Of Silence - Simon & Garfunkel

Hello darkness, my old friend. I've come to talk with you again.
Because a vision softly creeping left its seeds while I was sleeping
and the vision that was planted in my brain still remains within the sound of silence.

In restless dreams I walked alone, narrow streets of cobblestone
‘neath the halo of a street lamp, I turned my collar to the cold and damp
when my eyes were stabbed by the flash of a neon light
that split the night and touched the sound of silence.

And in the naked light I saw ten thousand people, maybe more.
People talking without speaking, people hearing without listening.
People writing songs that voices never shared, no one dared disturb the sound of silence.

"Fools," said I, "you do not know, silence like a cancer grows.
Hear my words that I might teach you, take my arms that I might reach you."
But my words like silent raindrops fell and echoed in the wells of silence.

And the people bowed and prayed to the neon god they made
and the sign flashed out its warning in the words that it was forming.
And the sign said *"The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
and tenement halls* and whispered in the sound of silence."


----------



## Mariposa

*Nelly Furtado- Turn Off The Light*

It's getting so lonely inside this bed
Don't know if I should lick my wounds or say woe is me instead
And there's an aching inside my head
It's telling me I'm better off alone
But after midnight morning will come
And the day will see if you will get some

They say that girl ya know she act too tough tough tough
Well it's till' I turn off the light, turn off the light
They say that girl you know she act so rough rough rough
Well it's till' I turn off the light, turn off the light
And I say follow me follow me follow me down down down down 
till' you see all my dreams
Not everything in this magical world is quite what it seems

I looked above the other day
Cuz I think I'm good and ready for a change
I live my life by the moon
If it's high play it low, if it's harvest go slow and if it's full, then go
But after midnight morning will come
And the day will see if you're gonna get some

I'm searching for things that I just cannot see
Why don't you don't you don't you come and be with me
I pretend to be cool with me, want to believe
That I can do it on my own without my heart on my sleeve
I'm running, I'm running, catch up with me life
Where is the love that I'm looking to find
It's all in me, can't you see, why can't you, why can't you see it's all in me

Where is your logic
Who do you need
Where can you turn in your delicate time of need
Follow me down, follow me down down down, 
I do not need I do not need nobody
Where is your logic
Who do you need
Where can you turn in your delicate time of need


----------



## Suki_Nova

Goo-Goo Dolls ~ Iris


And I’d give up forever to touch you
’cause I know that you feel me somehow
You’re the closest to heaven that I’ll
Ever be
And I don’t want to go home right now

And all I can taste is this moment
And all I can breathe is your life
’cause sooner or later it’s over
I just don’t want to miss you tonight

And I don’t want the world to see me
’cause I don’t think that they’d
Understand
When everything’s made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And you can’t fight the tears that ain’t
Coming
Or the moment of truth in your lies
When everything feels like the movies
Yeah you bleed just to know you’re alive

And I don’t want the world to see me
’cause I don’t think that they’d
Understand
When everything’s made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don’t want the world to see me
’cause I don’t think that they’d
Understand
When everything’s made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

And I don’t want the world to see me
’cause I don’t think that they’d
Understand
When everything’s made to be broken
I just want you to know who I am

I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am
I just want you to know who I am


----------



## fruitfly

Shucklak said:
			
		

> *"The words of the prophets are written on the subway walls
> and tenement halls*


----------



## Negative

*Still Remains--Stone Temple Pilots*

our bed we live, our bed we sleep
making love and I become you
flesh is warm with naked feet
stabbing thorns and you become me
oh, I'd beg for you. Oh, you know I'll beg for you.
she holds my hand we share a laugh,
slipping orange blossom breezes
love is still and sweat remains
a cherished gift unselfish feeling...
oh, I'd beg for you. Oh, you know I'll beg for you.
she tells me things, I listen well
drink the wine and save the water
skin is smooth, I steal a glance
dragon flies "er" gliding over...
oh, I'll beg for you. Oh, you know I'll beg for you.

pick a song and sing a yellow nectarine
take a bath, I'll drink the water that you leave
if you should die before me
ask if you can bring a friend
pick a flower, hold your breath
and drift away...


----------



## PurrrinInOk

Garbage

Medication 

I don't need an education 
I learnt all I need from you 
They've got me on some medication 
My point of balance was askew 
It keeps my temperature from rising 
My blood is pumping through my veins 

Somebody get me out of here 
I'm tearing at myself 
Nobody gives a damn about me 
Or anybody else 

I wear myself out in the morning 
You're asleep when I get home 
Please don't call me self defending 
You know it cuts me to the bone 
Though it's really not surprising 
I hold a force I can't contain 

Somebody get me out of here 
I'm tearing at myself 
Nobody gives a damn about me 
Or anybody else 

And still you call me co-dependent 
Somehow you lay the blame on me 
And still you call me co-dependent 
Somehow you lay the blame on me 

Somebody get me out of here 
I'm tearing at myself 
I've got to make a point these days 
To extricate myself 

Somebody get me out of here 
I'm tearing at myself 
Nobody gives a damn about me 
Or anybody else 

And still you call me co-dependent 
Somehow you lay the blame on me 
And still you call me co-dependent 

Somehow you lay the blame on me
Somehow you lay the blame on me
Somehow you lay the blame on me


----------



## fruitfly

*Jill Scott* - _Gotta Get Up (Another Day)_:


> I don't want to go to work today
> I'd rather stay home and play video games
> I'd rather chill for real
> I don't know how you feel
> But sometimes I feel like I'm
> Workin' for nuthin' tryin' to get sumthin'
> Every where I turn there's a bill standing out
> Swim the river climb the hill
> Complacency you ain't gone get me no no no no
> 
> "Cause I gotta get up
> I gotta gotta gotta gotta gotta gotta gotta gotta gotta gotta get up
> 
> I'd rather be in my space
> I'd rather chill in my place
> So I can go out and play all day I
> I'd rather chill at home
> I'd rather lay alone
> True, but I got to work
> I don't wanna go
> I wanna play today
> But what can I say
> Bills to pay
> I just can't get comfortable doing nuthin'


----------



## kazza_baby

*Matchbox Twenty - Soul*
Hang out my window and over your head
Stare at your feelings to see where they end
You're waiting here for someone else to break you from the inside
You've been so composed

_We all know there’s always something tearing you apart
It’s always so much longer than you counted on
And it hits you so much harder then you thought
But you don’t worry, you don’t worry
Cause you’ve got soul_

You’re so heavy, you’re so misunderstood
And I spent all my wishes wishing times were good
When I still could
Wait around here for someone else to take me past the good side
You’ve been here so longer

_We all know there’s always something tearing you apart
It’s always so much longer than you counted on
And it hits you so much harder then you thought
But you don’t worry, you don’t worry
Cause you’ve got soul_

Well, there’s always something tearing you apart
It’s always so much longer than you counted on
And it hits you so much harder then you thought
Then you ever thought it would

But you don’t worry, and you don’t worry
Cause you don’t worry, you don’t worry
Cause you don’t worry, you don’t worry
Cause you've got soul


----------



## applesbliss

*The Streets - Weak Becomes Heroes*

Turn left up the street
Nothing but grey concrete and dead beats
Grab something to eat
Maccy D's or KFC
Only one choice in the city
Done voice in my pity now lets get to the nitty gritty
Tune reminds me of my first e
Like unique still sixteen and feelin horny
Point to the sky feel free
A sea of people all equal smiles in front and behind me
Swim in the deep blue sea cornfields sway lazily
All smiles all easy where you from, what you on and what's your
story
Mesmerizing tones risin pianos this is my zone so stop clonin
Pick paper scissors or stone
Coz me and you are same i known you all my life i don't know
your name
The names European Bob sorted anyway
Gonna have dance now see you later please to meet you
Likewise a pleasure

We were just standin there mindin our own
And it went on and on
We all smile we all sing
The weak become heroes then the stairs align
We all sing we all sing all sing

We were just standin there mindin our own
And it went on and on
We all smile we all sing
The weak become heroes then the stairs align
We all sing we all sing all sing

The night slowly fades and goes slow motion
All the commotion becomes floatin emotions
Same piano loops over
Arms wave eyes roll back and jaws fall open
I see in soft focus
Chattin to this bloke in the toilets
Dizzy new heights blinded by the lights
These people are for life its all back to his place at the end
of the night
They could settle wars with this
If only they will imagine the worlds leaders on pills then
imagine the mornin after
Wars causing disaster don't talk to me i don't know ya
But this aint tommorow and for now i still love ya
Hours fly over sail round diamonds and pearls never seen so many
fit girls
Discover new worlds look at my watch can't focus
Last two hours i lost every move fills me with lust
All of life's problems i just shake off
Mad little events happen things map out and a few blue maddens
alight the toilets
Big beefy bouncers out to reveal us geezers on e's and first
timers kids on whizz darlins  on
Charlie
All come together for this party
All races many faces from places you never heard of
Where you from what's your name and what you want
Sing to the words flex to the fat one
The tribal drums the sun's risin we all smile we all sing

We were just standin there mindin our own
And it went on and on
We all smile we all sing
The weak become heroes then the stairs align
We all sing we all sing all sing

We were just standin there mindin our own
And it went on and on
We all smile we all sing
The weak become heroes then the stairs align
We all sing we all sing all sing

Then the girl in the caf‰oaps me on the shoulder
I realize five years went by I'm older
Memories smoulder winters colder
But that same piano loops over and over and over
The road shines and the rain washes away
The same Chinese takeaway selling shit in a tray
It's dark all round I walk down same sight same sounds new beats
though
Solid concrete under my feet
No surprises no treats the world stands still as my mind sloshes
round
The washing up bowl in my crown
My life's been up and down since i walked from that crowd


----------



## Negative

^I fuckin love taht song.


----------



## fruitfly

*Sarah Jones* - _Your Revolution_:


> Your revolution will not happen between these thighs
> Your revolution will not happen between these thighs
> Your revolution will not happen between these thighs
> Not happen between these thighs
> Not happen between these thighs
> 
> The real revolution ain't about booty size
> The Versaces you buys, or the Lexus you drives
> And though we've lost Biggie Smalls
> Baby your notorious revolution
> Will never allow you to lace no lyrical douche
> In my bush
> 
> Your revolution will be killing me softly with fugees
> Your revolution ain't gonna knock me up without no ring
> And produce little future emcees
> Because that revolution will not happen between these thighs
> 
> Your revolution will not find me in the backseat of a jeep
> With LL, hard as hell, you know doin it and doin it and doin it well
> doin it and doin it and doin it well, nah come on now
> 
> Your revolution will not be you smacking it up, flipping it, or rubbing it down
> Nor will it take you downtown and humpin around
> Because that revolution will not happen between these thighs
> 
> Your revolution will not have me singing: "ain't no nigga like the one I got"
> And your revolution will not be sending me for no drip, drip VD shot
> And your revolution will not involve me, feelin your nature rise
> Or helping you fantasize
> Because that revolution will not happen between these thighs
> No no, not between these thighs
> 
> Oh, my Jamican brother, your revolution will not make you feel bombastic
> And really fantastic
> And have you groping in the dark for that rubber wrapped in plastic
> You will not be touching your lips to my triple dip of french vanilla, butter pecan, chocolate delux
> Or having Akinyele's dream, m-hmm a 6-foot blowjob machine m-hmm
> You want to subjugate your queen? uh-huh
> Think I'm a put it in my mouth, just cuz you made a few bucks?
> Please brother please
> 
> Your revolution will not be me tossing my weave
> And making me believe I'm some caviar-eating ghetto mafia clown
> Or me giving up my behind, just so I can get signed
> And maybe having somebody else write my rhymes
> I'm Sarah Jones, not Foxy Brown
> You know I'm Sarah Jones, not Foxy Brown
> 
> Your revolution makes me wonder, where could we go
> If we could drop the empty pursuit of props and ego
> We'd revolt back to our Roots, use a little Common Sense
> On a quest to make love De La Soul, no pretense
> But your revolution will not be you flexing your little sex and status
> To express what you feel
> 
> Your revolution will not happen between these thighs
> Will not happen between these thighs
> Will not be you shaking and me *yawn* faking
> Between these thighs
> Because the real revolution, that's right
> I said the real revolution
> You know I'm talking about the revolution
> When it comes, it's gonna be real
> it's gonna be real
> it's gonna be real
> when it finally comes
> when it finally comes
> it's gonna be real


----------



## brothermarcus

*kinks- lola*

I met her in a club down in North Soho 
where you drink champagne and it tastes just like cherry cola 
C-O-L-A Cola. 

She walked up to me and she asked me to dance. 
I asked her her name and in a dark brown voice she said, "Lola" 
L-O-L-A Lola, lo lo lo lo Lola 

Well, I'm not the world's most physical guy, 
but when she squeezed me tight she nearly broke my spine 
Oh my Lola, lo lo lo lo Lola 

Well, I'm not dumb but I can't understand 
why she walk like a woman but talk like a man 
Oh my Lola, lo lo lo lo Lola, lo lo lo lo Lola 

Well, we drank champagne and danced all night, 
under electric candlelight, 
she picked me up and sat me on her knee, 
She said, "Little boy won't you come home with me?" 

Well, I'm not the world's most passionate guy, 
but when I looked in her eyes, 
well I almost fell for my Lola, 
Lo lo lo lo Lola, lo lo lo lo Lola 

I pushed her away. I walked to the door. 
I fell to the floor. I got down on my knees. 
I looked at her, and she at me. 

Well that's the way that I want it to stay. 
And I always want it to be that way for my Lola. 
Lo lo lo lo Lola. 

Girls will be boys, and boys will be girls. 
It's a mixed up, muddled up, shook up world, 
except for Lola. Lo lo lo lo Lola 

Well I left home just a week before, 
and I never ever kissed a woman before, 
Lola smiled and took me by the hand, 
she said, "Little boy, I'm gonna make you a man." 

Well I'm not the world's most masculine man, 
but I know what I am in the bed I'm a man, 
so is Lola. Lo lo lo lo Lola. Lo lo lo lo Lola.


----------



## A Catatonic Simian

The Jam......."Running on the Spot"

I was hoping we'd make real progress
But it seems we have lost the power
Any tiny step of advancement
Is like a raindrop falling into the ocean.

We're running on the spot
always have, always will.
We're just the next generation
of emotionally crippled.

Though we keep piling up the building blocks
The structure never seems to get any higher
Cos we keep kicking out the foundations
And stand useless while our lifes fall down.
I believe in life and I believe in love
But the world in which I live in
Keeps trying to prove me wrong.

Out in the pastures we call society
You can't see further than the bottom of your glass
Only young, but easily shocked
You get all violent when the boat gets rocked.
We're just running on the spot.

Just like sheep, little lambs into the slaughter
Don't fully grasp what exactly is wrong
Truth is you never cared, still
You get all violent when the boat gets rocked.

Intelligence should be our first weapon
And stop revelling in rejection
And follow yourselves, not some ageing drain brain
Who's quite content to keep on feeding you garbage

We're running on the spot
always have always will
We're just the next generation
of emotionally crippled.


----------



## Negative

*Another Knight--Slug and MURS*

[chorus]
could have been a princess
crown out of thorn
pretty little summer dress
fabric is torn
you got my interest 
and when I see you
I wann free you, bring you
out of everything, trouble in your life
but its your kingdom, and I'm just another knight

[Slug]
she fell asleep in the passenger seat
so he turned up the music hit the automatic unlock
tap the gas, took the corner too fast
put her ass out and left her on that blacktop
you know that dream you have when your falling
but you always wake up before you hit the ground
well it was like that
except her body went smack
took a minute to figure out what just went down
so she stood up
she brushed herself off
she hurt, but nothin felt broke
she gave a little laugh, because god's a commedian
always surroundin her with all these jokes
she looked around, she knew where she was
walked a few blocks and hopped on a bus
went back to that street that they nicknamed hell
to go manifest a couple more stories to tell
and I still can't figure out
why she ain't figured out
a better way for her to use that cute little mouth
between the johns and the jakes
how long will it take 
for her to clean her front lawn of these snakes
anyone of us could have loved her
anyone of us could have been her father or her older brother
hold her
until she discovers the light
besides the one at the end of the tunnel, another knight

[chorus]

[MURS]
her name was Idallas
she worked a smut palace in a small little town below the border called Nogales
she spoke little english
but over all the music 
even just a simple sentence became hard to distinguish
so we got a private room where our conversation bloomed
beyond pillow talk
told me of a one year old and that soon the kid would talk and of course he too
was gonna be bi-lingual
but growing up there
he didn't stand a single 
chance to advance
so she hoped to meet a gringo that be down to marry her
he didn't have to care for her, could do anything but beat her
and she'd keep the house clean and make sure he had comida
all he had to do was make believe as a blamigra
then she'd file for divorce and set out on a course
then he could step back into the joy of being single
I chose to interrupt, cleared my throat, spoke up
I wish I could help you but you see I'm not a gringo
she laughed
I know your not white but you might know somebody
so she gave a website
what what what latin hotties .com
she said I'm number thirty seven
and I can make it happen quick
I already have a reverand that's prepared to ordain
and then the tears came
wiped her eyes, apologized
and said it was the pain, there wasn't much time
before her kid was old enough to understand
then she'd have to explain . . . 

[chorus]


----------



## mariacallas

*Let Go :: Frou Frou*_

Drink up baby down.
Mmm, are you in or are you out?
Leave your things behind,
'Cuz it's all going off without you.
'Scuze me, too busy,
You're writing your tragedy.
These mishaps, your bubble wrap, when,
You've no idea what you're like...

(So let go)
So let go
Mmm, jump in
Oh well whatcha waiting for?
It's alright,
'Cuz there's beauty
In the breakdown.
(So let go)
Yeah, let go
Just get in
Oh it's so amazing here.
It's alright,
'Cuz there's beauty
In the breakdown.

It gains the more it gives,
And then it rises with the fall.
So hand me that remote.
Can't you see that all that stuff's a sideshow?
Such boundless, pleasure,
We've no time for later now, you,
Can't await, your own arrival you've,
Twenty seconds to comply

(So let go)
So let go
Jump in
Oh well whatcha waiting for?
It's alright,
'Cuz there's beauty
In the breakdown.
(So let go)
Yeah let go
Just get in
Oh, it's so amazing here.
It's alright,
'Cuz there's beauty
In the breakdown.

So let go
Mmm, jump in
Oh well whatcha waiting for?
It's alright,
'Cuz there's beauty
In the breakdown.
(So let go)
Yeah let go
Just get in
Oh it's so amazing here.
It's alright,
'Cuz there's beauty
In the breakdown._


----------



## Suki_Nova

Fatboy Slim feat Macy Gray... Demons...

They said she had a heart attack
I think the creatures coming back
And I am fine, coz all my love's electrifying
And I come feel like assessable
Wanna be with you
And it's my premonition
I better give my heart a listen
And my preacher say

All of your demons will wither away
Ecstasy comes and they cannot stay
You'll understand when you come my way
Coz all of my demons have withered away

All of your demons will wither away
Ecstasy comes and they cannot stay
You'll understand when you come my way
Coz all of my demons have withered away
All of my demons have withered away

He said he shook himself to death
I wanna dance to my last breath

Come feel like assessable
Wanna be with you, wanna be with you
And it's my premonition
I better give my heart a listen
And my preacher say

All of your demons will wither away
Ecstasy comes and they cannot stay
You'll understand when you come my way
Coz all of my demons have withered away

All of your demons will wither away
Ecstasy comes and they cannot stay
You'll understand when you come my way
Coz all of my demons have withered away

All of your demons wither away
Demons wither away
All of your demons wither away
You'll understand when you come my way
All of your demons wither away
When you come my way, when you come my way
All of your demons wither away
Oh no no, they wanna get me down, yeah they wanna get me down
All of your demons wither away
I better give my heart a listen
Ecstasy comes and they cannot stay
I better give my heart a listen
I better give my heart a listen
I better give my heart a listen
Come my preacher say all of my d-e-yeah-hey ....

All of your demons will wither away
Ecstasy comes and they cannot stay
You'll understand when you come my way
Coz all of my demons have withered away ....

Yeah-hey - yeah-hey - yeah-hey
All of my - yeah ....
Ecstasy - oh


----------



## mariacallas

_faithfully~journey

Highway run
Into the midnight sun
Wheels go round and round
You’re on my mind
Restless hearts
Sleep alone tonight
Sendin’ all my love
Along the wire

They say that the road
Ain’t no place to start a family
Right down the line
It’s been you and me
And lovin’ a music man
Ain’t always what it’s supposed to be
Oh girl you stand by me
I’m forever yours...faithfully

Circus life
Under the big top world
We all need the clowns
To make us smile
Through space and time
Always another show
Wondering where I am
Lost without you

And being apart ain’t easy
On this love affair
Two strangers learn to fall in love again
I get the joy
Of rediscovering you
Oh girl, you stand by me
I’m forever yours...faithfully

Oh, oh, oh, oh
Faithfully, I’m still yours
I’m forever yours
Ever yours...faithfully
_


----------



## blahblahblah

*Doors - When the music's over*

When the music's over 
When the music's over 
When the music's over 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 

For the music is your special friend 
Dance on fire as it intends 
Music is your only friend 
Until the end 
Until the end 
Until the end 

Cancel my subscription to the Resurrection 
Send my credentials to the House of Detention 
I got some friends inside 

The face in the mirror won't stop 
The girl in the window won't drop 
A feast of friends 
"Alive!" she cried 
Waitin' for me 
Outside! 

Before I sink 
Into the big sleep 
I want to hear 
I want to hear 
The scream of the butterfly 

Come back, baby 
Back into my arm 
We're gettin' tired of hangin' around 
Waitin' around with our heads to the ground 

I hear a very gentle sound 
Very near yet very far 
Very soft, yeah, very clear 
Come today, come today 

What have they done to the earth? 
What have they done to our fair sister? 
Ravaged and plundered and ripped her and bit her 
Stuck her with knives in the side of the dawn 
And tied her with fences and dragged her down 

I hear a very gentle sound 
With your ear down to the ground 
We want the world and we want it... 
We want the world and we want it... 
Now 
Now? 
Now! 

Persian night, babe 
See the light, babe 
Save us! 
Jesus! 
Save us! 

So when the music's over 
When the music's over, yeah 
When the music's over 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 
Turn out the lights 

Well the music is your special friend 
Dance on fire as it intends 
Music is your only friend 
Until the end 
Until the end 
Until the end!


----------



## Negative

*Fit But You Know It--The Streets*

See I'd reckon you're about an 8 or a 9,
Maybe even 9 and a half in four beers time.
That blue top shop top you've got on IS nice,
Bit too much fake tan though - but yeah you score high.

But theres just one little thing that's really really,
Really really annoying me about you you see,
Yeah yeah like I said you are really fit
But my gosh don't you just know it

I'm not trying to pull you
Even though I would like to
I think you are really fit
You're fit But my gosh dont you know it

So when I looked at you standing there with your hoard,
I was waiting in the queue looking at the board
Wondering whether to have a Burger or chips
Or what the shrapnel in my back pocket could afford
When i noticed out the corner of my eye
Looking toward my direction
Your eyes locked on my course
I couldnt concentrate on what i wanted to order, 
Which lost me my place in the queue i waited for YEAH

I'm not trying to pull you
Even though i would like to
I think you are really fit
You're fit But my gosh dont you know it

Whoa! Leave it out
Are you smoking something?
Leave it Out
Mike just leave it just leave it
We cannot have that behaviour in this establishment
S'not worth it mike, just leave it
Dont Touch Me, S'not Worth It
Dont Touch Me, Don't, Look Im Alright Dont Touch me

For a while there i was thinkin - yeah but what if?
Picturin' myself pullin with bare white hot wit
Snarin you as you were standing there opposite
Whether or not you knew it i swear you didnt tick
And when that bloke in the white behind us lot queuing
Was clockin onto you too yeah i had to admit
That yeah yeah you are fit,
And yeah i do want it,
But i stop sharkin' in a minute to get chips and drinks

I'm not trying to pull you
Even though i would like to
I think you are really fit
You're fit But my gosh dont you know it

Oy, just as you started to make your big advance
With the milkshake and that little doughnut in hand
I was like nah, I can't even though you look grand
But you look sharp there smilin hard suggesting and
Gleaming away with your hearty hearty lookin tan
But i admit the next bit was spanner to my plan
You walked towards my path but just brushed right past
And into the arms of that white shirted man

I'm not trying to pull you
Even though I would like to
I think you are really fit
You're fit But my gosh dont you know it

Oh what do I give up I've got a girlfirend anyway
(whoa, we've all had a drink mate) 
We're all a bit drunk, yeah we've had a few fair play
I got this stella i bombed from that last cafe
This nights not even begun, yes yes oh yay

I did fancy you a bit though yeah i must say
I would rather i hadnt mugged myself on display
But this is just another case of female stopping play
In otherwise a total result of a holiday

I'm not trying to pull you
Even though i would like to
I think you are really fit
You're fit But my gosh dont you know it


----------



## womanthatrolls

Alkaline Trio- Have a Nice Day

so where'd you go? 
how was your vacation home? 
well obviously you were busy, too busy for me. 
so this is how you leave me? i
'm broken hearted on the floor. 
my tears seep through the crack under my door. 
where i am locked in, shut down. 
i'm so tired of picking myself up off the ground. 
so happy valentine's day. 
i hope the sun's out in new york. 
i hope he bought you roses. 
i hope he bought you roses. 
so happy valentine's day. 
i hope the sun's out in new york. 
i hope he bought you roses. 
i hope he bought you roses


----------



## Mariposa

*Cyndi Lauper - Shine*

Shine 
I'll stand by you
Don't try and push me away
'cause I'm just gonna stay
You can shine I won't deny you
And don't be afraid it'll all be ok

Do you know my name
Well I ain't gonna take
that big time line
won't be beat by a lie
Gonna call out to these embers
waiting to ignite
Gonna pull you up
By your love, by your love
and tell you

Shine 
I'll stand by you...

I can see the frown you wear
All around like some faded crown
Like a watch over wound
Gonna call down to this diamond
buried underground
Gonna pull you up
by your love, by your love
and tell you

When it's said and done
What you need will come
and time won't let me
Let you let me waste it this time
Shine...

Shine


----------



## Suki_Nova

Lucie Silvas - The Game's Already Won...

Am I talking too fast?
I got a lot to learn
I'll keep my eyes wide open
And I will wait my turn
I would jump right in
But for now I'm not so sure
If I put 2 and 2 together
Will I still get 4?

And I know where I belong
But I'm still breaking through
Sometimes I get it wrong
But I'm keeping it true

If everything is how it should be, then everything will come
When it gets here I'll be ready
If it's just determination everything will come
And the games already won

They say you have one chance
But that I don't believe
Although my expectations
Can get the better of me
I shouldn't be afraid
Of what I can't control
Cause whatever's round the corner
I will take it all

And I know where I belong
But I'm still breaking through
Sometimes I get it wrong
But I'm keeping it true

Believing in myself can't be wrong
I'm waiting for my time in the sun


----------



## Negative

This song doesn't have too much meaning except being about the sweet stuff in life . . . and I fuckin love this song almost as much as the sweet stuff
*

Jimmy Eat World - Sweetness Lyrics 

*
If you're listening, woah...
Sing it back, woah....
String from your tether unwinds, woah, oh. oh, oh.
Up and outward to bind
woah.. oh.

I was spinning free woah...
With a little sweet and simple numbing me.

Are you listening? woah...
Sing it back, woah...
So tell me what do I need, woah, oh. oh, oh.
When words lose their meaning, woah oh..

I was spinning free. woah...
With a little sweet and Simple numbing me

Stumble till you crawl. woah...
Sinking into sweet uncertainty

woah. oooh. ooooh. ooooh.
ahhh. ahhh. ahhh. ahhhh.

(Are you listening, Are you listening...)

If you're listening, woah...(If you're listening, are you
listening?)
Sing it back. woah...(If you're listening, are you listening)
I'm still running away woah. oh. woah..
I won't play your hide and seek game woah...

I was spinning free, woah...
With a little sweet and simple numbing me.
What a dizzying dance, woah...
Ah, ah, ah, This sweetness will not be concerned with me.

No, the sweetness will not be concerned with me
No, the sweetness will not be concerned with me


----------



## Suki_Nova

Skywest and Crooked - Carter USM

Sky west and crooked
Twisted and as strange as fuck
Outside the bookies
window shopping for a change of luck
With love in our hearts
we've got it in spades

Sky west and crooked
you could have been the talk of the the town
But the whole place stayed speechless
your upbringing brought you down
With love in our hearts
we've got it in spades

If we club together
with all the diamonds we've saved
We could look to our hearts and say
we've got it in spades

Sky west and crooked
so your whole life has been a catastrophy
But don't kill yourself stupid
this ain't the dead poets' society
And with love in our hearts
we've got it in spades

If we club together
with all the diamonds we've saved
We could look to our hearts and say
we've got it in spades


----------



## Suki_Nova

The Only Living Boy In New Cross - Carter USM

Hello, good evening and welcome
to nothing much
A no holds barred half-nelson
and the loving touch
The comfort and the joy
of feeling lost
With the only living boy in New Cross

Fill another suitcase
with another hall
Of hotel towels and toothpaste
and the bathroom wall
Then wipe the lipstick hearts and flowers
from the glass and chrome
Take five or six hot showers
and come on home
To the comfort and the joy
of feeling lost
With the only living boy in New Cross

I've teamed up with the hippies now
I've got my fringe unfurled
I want to give peace, love and kisses out
to this whole stinking world
The gypsies, the travellers and the thieves
The good, the bad, the average and unique
The grebos the crusties and the goths
And the only living boy in New Cross

Eyes down and I'll keep you up to date
Two fat ladies in 1988
The safe sixteen lovers who lied
Purley's queen and mother makes five
Butchered bakers, deaf and dumb waiters
Marble Arch criminals and clause 28'ers
Authers, authors, plastered outcasts
Locked up daughter, rock and roll stars
Goodbye Rudy, David and Rosie
Abraham and Julianne
and everyone that knows me

The gypsies, the travellers and the thieves
The good, the bad, the average and unique
The grebos the crusties and you and I
Hello, good evening, welcome
and goodbye


----------



## Negative

I don't totally relate to this song . . . not literally at least, but I have been/am going through a rough patch and someone is helping make it all worthwhile . . .

*"All That I Got Is You"--Ghostface Killah feat. Mary J. Blige, Poppa Wu *

[Intro One: (some movie)]

What dey gives you blood?
Three months man
Whatchu doin in here anyway? You oughta be home with your momma
How old are you boy?
Thirteen
Thirteen? Damn, the bastards must be runnin outta niggaz to arrest

[Intro: Ghostface]

Yeah, ohh yeah, this goes out
to all the families that went through the struggle
Yeah, from the heart
It was from the heart, everything was real

[Mary J.]
*All that I got is you
And I'm so thankful I made it through*

[Verse One:]

Yo, dwellin in the past, flashbacks when I was young
Whoever thought that I'd have a baby girl and three sons
I'm goin through this difficult stage I find it hard to believe
Why my old Earth had so many seeds
But she's an old woman, and due to me I respect that
I saw life for what it's really worth and took a step back
Family ain't family no more, we used to play ball
Eggs after school, eat grits cause we was poor
Grab the pliers for the channel, fix the hanger on the TV
Rockin each others pants to school wasn't easy
We survived winters, snotty nosed with no coats
We kept it real, but the older brother still had jokes
Sadly, daddy left me at the age of six
I didn't know nuttin but mommy neatly packed his shit
She cried, and grandma held the family down
I guess mommy wasn't strong enough, she just went down
Check it, fifteen of us in a three bedroom apartment
Roaches everywhere, cousins and aunts was there
Four in the bed, two at the foot, two at the head
I didn't like to sleep with Jon-Jon he peed the bed
Seven o'clock, pluckin roaches out the cereal box 
Some shared the same spoon, watchin saturday cartoons
Sugar water was our thing, every meal was no thrill
In the summer, free lunch held us down like steel
And there was days I had to go to Tex house with a note
Stating "Gloria can I borrow some food I'm dead broke"
So embarrasin I couldn't stand to knock on they door
My friends might be laughin, I spent stamps in stores
Mommy where's the toilet paper, use the newspaper
Look Ms. Rose gave us a couch, she's the neighbor
Things was deep, my whole youth was sharper than cleats
Two brothers with muscular dystrophy, it killed me
But I remember this, mom's would lick her finger tips
To wipe the cold out my eye before school wit her spit
Case worker had her runnin back to face to face
I caught a case, housin tried to throw us out of our place
Sometimes I look up at the stars and analyze the sky
And ask myself was I meant to be here... why?
Yeah, yo

[Chorus: Mary J. Blige]

All that I got is you
And I'm so thankful I made it through
[repeat 4X]

Word up mommy, I love you
Word up
It was all you, word, you brought me in like this

[Verse Two: Mary J. Blige, Poppa Wu]

I sit and think about
All the times we did without, yeah
I always said I woudn't cry
When I saw tears in your eyes
I understand that daddy's not here now
But some way or somehow, I will always be around, yeah
All things that I did from this to them
Oh from drugs to being there
Being down and out and I love you always

Yeah, you say
You see the universe, which consists of the sun moon and star
And them planets, that exist in my space
Like man woman and child
You understand?
We got to keep it real, and what reality and reality will keep it real with us
I remember them good ol days
Because see, that's the child I was
What made me the man I am today
See cause if you forget where you come from, heheh
You're never gonna make it where you're goin, aheh
Because you lost the reality of yourself
So take one stroll through your mind
And see what you will find
And you'll see a whole universe all over again
and again and again and again and again
Heheheh, yeah heheheheh ahaheheheh


----------



## Suki_Nova

*The Postal Service - Such Great Heights* ...
Dedicated to 1/2 who hated the song when I brought it over the first time I met him 

I am thinking it's a sign that the freckles
In our eyes are mirror images and when
We kiss they're perfectly aligned
And I have to speculate that God himself
Did make us into corresponding shapes like
Puzzle pieces from the clay 
And true, it may seem like a stretch, but
Its thoughts like this that catch my troubled
Head when you're away when I am missing you to death
When you are out there on the road for
Several weeks of shows and when you scan
The radio, I hope this song will guide you home

They will see us waving from such great
Heights, 'come down now,' they'll say
But everything looks perfect from far away,
'come down now,' but we'll stay...

I tried my best to leave this all on your
Machine but the persistent beat it sounded
Thin upon listening
That frankly will not fly, you will hear
The shrillest highs and lowest lows with
The windows down when this is guiding you home

They will see us waving from such great
Heights, 'come down now,' they'll say
But everything looks perfect from far away,
'come down now,' but we'll stay...


----------



## syd

*Wilco - Handshake Drugs*

I was chewin' gum for something to do 
The blinds were being pulled down on the dew 
Inside, out of love, what a laugh 
I was looking for you 

Saxophones started blowing me down 
I was buried in sound 
Taxicabs were driving me around 
To the handshake drugs I bought downtown 
The handshake drugs I bought downtown 

Livin' poorly, I felt like a clown 
I looked like someone I used to know 
Was feelin' alright 
And if I ever was myself
I wasn't that night 

It's okay for you to say 
What you want from me 
I believe that's the only 
Way for me to be, exactly 
What you want me to be 

Oh it's okay for you to say 
What you want from me 
I believe that's the only 
Way for me 
To be 
Exactly what you want me to be 

Oh I was chewin' gum for something to do 
The blinds were being pulled down on the dew 
Inside, out of love, what a laugh 
I was looking for you 

Oh the saxophones started blowin' me down 
I was buried in sound 
The taxicabs were driving me around 
To the handshake drugs I bought downtown 
To the handshake drugs I bought downtown 

Felt like a clown 
They were translating poorly 
I looked like someone 
I used to know 
And if I ever was myself, 
I wasn't that night 

Oh it's okay for you to say 
What you want from me 
I believe that's the only 
Way for me to be 
Exactly what you want me to be 

Exactly what do you want me to be? 
Exactly what do you want me to be?


----------



## Negative

here's another one that isn't exact, there are parts that I don't relate to, but the chorus is just exactly how I feel and what I want, when I'm feelin gangsta . . . 

*Me & My Bitch--Notorious B.I.G.*

[Puff Daddy]
Yo let, let, let me ask you a question yo
Yo would you kill for me?
[Girl]
Hmmm... yeah
[Puff Daddy]
What took you so long to answer motherfucker?
[Girl]
I don't know
[Puff Daddy]
The fuck wrong with you bitch?

[Verse One: Notorious B.I.G.]

When I met you I admit my first thoughts was to trick
You look so good huh, I suck on your daddy's dick (yeah)
I never felt that way in my life
It didn't take long before I made you my wife (uh, yeah)
Got no rings and shit, just my main squeeze
Come into the crib, even had a set a keys
During the days you helped me bag up my nickels
In the process, I admit, I tricked a little (yeah)
*But you was my bitch, the one who'd never snitch (uhh)
Love me when I'm broke or when I'm filthy fuckin rich*
And I admit, when the time is right, the wine is right
I treat you right, you talk slick, I beat you right

[Chorus: Notorious B.I.G.]

Just me and my bitch [variations repeat to next verse]

[Girl]
But you know you love that ass, don't you?
[Puff Daddy]
Yeah, no question
[Girl]
No question
[Puff Daddy]
Yo, let me ask you another question
[Girl]
What?
[Puff Daddy]
You ever fuck around on me?
[Girl]
Why would I do that?
[Puff Daddy]
Yo don't lie to me motherfucker

[Verse Two: Notorious B.I.G.]

Moonlight strolls with the hoes, oh no, that's not my steelo
I wanna bitch that like to play celo, and craps
*Packin gats, in a Coach bag steamin dime bags
A real bitch is all I want, all I ever had (yeah, c'mon)
With a glock just as strong as me
Totin guns just as long as me, the bitch belongs with me*
Any plans with another bitch, my bitch'll spoil it
One day, she used my toothbrush to clean the toilet (that's nasty)
Throwin my clothes out the windows, so when the wind blows
I see my Polos and Timbos
Hide my car keys so I can't leave
A real slick bitch, keep a trick up her sleeve
And if I deceive, she won't take it lightly
She'll invite me, politely, to fight G
*And then we lie together, cry together
I swear to God I hope we fuckin die together
*
[Chorus]

[Girl]
Let me tell you nigga, if I ever, ever catch your ass fuckin around
I'ma cut your mother-fuckin dick off
[Puff Daddy]
Hah, heheh stop playin, hah
[Girl]
I ain't playin, ain't no jokes, ain't no jokes
Ain't no jokes
[Puff Daddy]
Yo, don't don't play with my dick

[Verse Three: Notorious B.I.G.]

She helped me plan out my robberies on my enemies
Didn't hesitate to squeeze, to get my life out of danger (yeah)
One day, she put nine one one on the page
Had to call back, whether it's minor or major (yeah)
No response, the phone just rung
Grab my vest, grab my gun, to find out the problem
When I pulled up, police was on the scene
Had to make the U-turn, make sure my shit was clean
Drove down the block, stashed the burner in the bushes
Stepped to police with the shoves and the pushes
It didn't take long before the tears start
I saw my bitch dead with the gunshot to the heart
And I know it was meant for me
I guess the niggaz felt they had to kill the closest one to me (uh, yeah)
And when I find em your life is to and end
They killed my best friend... me and my bitch

[Chorus]

Uh, yeah, yeah
Uh...
Uh, motherfucker yeah



and another BIG song that is how I feel everytime I work on some music . . . and the way that someone special has finally made me feel that I can be . . . 

*Juicy--Notorious B.I.G.*

[Intro:]

(Fuck all you hoes) Get a grip motherfucker.

Yeah, this album is dedicated to all the teachers that told me 
I'd never amount to nothin', to all the people that lived above the 
buildings that I was hustlin' in front of that called the police on 
me when I was just tryin' to make some money to feed my daughters, 
and all the niggaz in the struggle, you know what I'm sayin'?

Uh-ha, it's all good baby bay-bee, uh

[Verse One:]

It was all a dream 
I used to read Word Up magazine 
Salt'n'Pepa and Heavy D up in the limousine 
Hangin' pictures on my wall 
Every Saturday Rap Attack, Mr. Magic, Marley Marl 
I let my tape rock 'til my tape popped
Smokin' weed and bamboo, sippin' on private stock 
Way back, when I had the red and black lumberjack 
With the hat to match 
Remember Rappin' Duke, duh-ha, duh-ha
You never thought that hip hop would take it this far 
Now I'm in the limelight 'cause I rhyme tight 
Time to get paid, blow up like the World Trade 
Born sinner, the opposite of a winner 
Remember when I used to eat sardines for dinner 
Peace to Ron G, Brucey B, Kid Capri 
Funkmaster Flex, Lovebug Starsky 
I'm blowin' up like you thought I would 
Call the crib, same number same hood 
It's all good 

Uh, and if you don't know, now you know, nigga, uh

[Chorus:]

*You know very well who you are
Don't let em hold you down, reach for the stars
You had a goal, but not that many
'cause you're the only one I'll give you good and plenty
*
[Verse Two:]

I made the change from a common thief 
To up close and personal with Robin Leach 
And I'm far from cheap, I smoke skunk with my peeps all day 
Spread love, it's the Brooklyn way 
The Moet and Alize keep me pissy
Girls used to diss me 
Now they write letters 'cause they miss me 
I never thought it could happen, this rappin' stuff 
I was too used to packin' gats and stuff 
Now honies play me close like butter played toast 
From the Mississippi down to the east coast 
Condos in Queens, indo for weeks 
Sold out seats to hear Biggie Smalls speak 
Livin' life without fear 
Puttin' 5 karats in my baby girl's ears 
Lunches, brunches, interviews by the pool 
Considered a fool 'cause I dropped out of high school 
Stereotypes of a black male misunderstood 
And it's still all good 

Uh...and if you don't know, now you know, nigga 

[Verse Three:]

Super Nintendo, Sega Genesis 
When I was dead broke, man I couldn't picture this 
50 inch screen, money green leather sofa 
Got two rides, a limousine with a chauffeur 
Phone bill about two G's flat 
No need to worry, my accountant handles that 
And my whole crew is loungin' 
Celebratin' every day, no more public housin' 
Thinkin' back on my one-room shack 
Now my mom pimps a Ac' with minks on her back 
And she loves to show me off, of course 
Smiles every time my face is up in The Source 
We used to fuss when the landlord dissed us 
No heat, wonder why Christmas missed us 
Birthdays was the worst days 
Now we sip champagne when we thirst-ay 
Uh, damn right I like the life I live 
'Cause I went from negative to positive 
And it's all... 

(It's all good)

...and if you don't know, now you know, nigga, uh
Uh, uh...and if you don't know, now you know, nigga
Uh...and if you don't know, now you know, nigga, uh

Representin' B-Town in the house, Junior Mafia, mad flavor, uh
Uh, yeah, a-ight


----------



## spinkle

*Cursive - Some Red Handed Sleight of Hand*

This may be the most epic 2 minute song ever.




And now, we proudly present
Songs perverse and songs of lament.
A couple of hymns of confession,
And songs that recognize our sick obsessions.
Sing along -- I'm on the ugly organ again.
Sing along -- I'm on the ugly organ, so let's begin.

There's no use to keep a secret,
Everything I hide ends up in lyrics...
So read on -- accuse me when you're done--
If it sounds like I did you wrong.

*Our father, who art in heaven,
Save me from this wreck I'm about to drown in.
Didn't I learn anything 
Counting out my sins on rosary beads?
The reverend plays on the ugly organ;
He spews out his sweet and salty sermon
On the audience.

...so why do I think I'm any different?
I've been making money off my indifference.
We all pass the hat around:
"this is my body," this is the blood I found
On my hands after I wrote this album.
Play it off as stigmata for crossover fans...
Some red handed sleight of hand.

Woah oh.*


----------



## Mariposa

I love this city.  It hurts me so much to be alone, though never lonely in the traditional sense, here.  It's the sickest irony, but I love it here enough to compensate.

I perservere, yet every word of this song rings so true right now.

This one goes out to all the girls who moved to a city to find something amazing in someone or something else but ended up better off trying to find themselves.  There is no more beautiful blossom than the one that perks up in the shadowy darkness of the otherwise impermeable concrete structures.

*Annie Lennox - Pavement Cracks*

The city streets are wet again with rain
But I'm walkin' just the same
Skies turn to the usual grey
When you turn to face the day
And love don't show up in the pavement cracks
All my water colours fade to black
I'm goin' nowhere and I'm ten steps back
All my dreams have fallen flat

(Love don't show in the pavement cracks
There will be no turning back)

Time and space will pass us by and by
When we don't see eye to eye
I would have done anything
For happiness to bring ...
But it don't show up in the pavement cracks
I can't even cover up my tracks
I'm goin' nowhere and I'm light years back
Ooh I wish you well

How come
Every day
I'm still waiting for the change?
How come
I still say
Give me strength to live?

Where is my comfort zone?
A simple place to call my own
'Cause everything I wanna be
Comes crashing down on me
And it don't show up in the pavement cracks
I can't even recognise my tracks
You and I can't turn the whole thing back
Ooh I wish you well


----------



## Suki_Nova

One of my biggest faults is that I'm a self-analytical wreck sometimes.  Had a sleepless night last night, and this song came on the TV today, the words hit a chord 

Delta Goodrem - The Analyst

Prepare yourself to meet a girl who can not sleep 
Dividing every question 'til the questions are complete 
Every twisted tongue she studies everyone 
She won't leave any stone unturned the night is oh so young 

Oh oh she's traveling back in time 
Questioning every line that someone said 
Oh oh she's trying to understand 

Free her mind she's always the analyst 
Silent space the culprit the catalyst 
Trying to make sense of her life 
Digging around in the dirt she's a slave to the work 
She's always the analyst 

Can you be sure we haven't met see the eyes they don't forget 
They wander through the passage-ways that tease a restless mind 
Can't afford to slip the picture's gotta fit 
Her world's a photograph that gets dissected bit by bit 

Oh oh she's traveling back in time 
Questioning every line that someone said 
Oh oh she's trying to understand 

Free her mind she's always the analyst 
Silent space the culprit the catalyst 
Trying to make sense of her life 
Digging around in the dirt she's a slave to the work 
She's always the analyst 

Re-living the mistake she's made not a moment for the curious girl 

Free her mind she's always the analyst 
Silent space the culprit the catalyst 
Trying to make sense of this life 
Digging around breaking it down 
Neurotic thoughts 
Burning the ground 
Every sight every sound 
She's always the analyst


----------



## jaymie

The Be Good Tanyas ~ Broken Telephone

I'll be the wind in your leaves 
The warmth of the sun 
I'm always drawing your colours 
I'm always tracing your footsteps 

It's a hard world it's a cold world 
I could never say what I mean 
I went looking in all the wrong places 
There's nothing wrong with you 

Broken telephone 
The lines are down 
The wires no longer reaching 
Connection's gone 

Higher and higher 
I am taken by what you've given to me 
Higher and higher 
I am taken by what you've given to me 
What you've given to me 

I'll be the wind in your leaves 
The warmth of the sun 
I'm always drawing your colours 
I'm always tracing your footsteps 

It's a hard world it's a cold world 
I could never say what I mean 
I went looking in all the wrong places 
There's nothing wrong with you 

Broken telephone the lines are down 
I throw myself at nothing 
I throw myself at nothing 

Higher and higher I am taken by 
What you've given to me...


----------



## jaymie

Alec Empire -- The Ride

This is our time
But I feel so outside
I wanna just lay down and die
I change my mind
And I decide to hide inside myself
'Why don't you just kill yourself?" They say
No - I wanna ride

I walk amongst the ruins 
With only one thought on my mind
Was it the last shot of heroin
That forced me to resign?

I wanna ride
We got to work our way!
I wanna ride, baby
Let me take you!
I wanna ride
We got to work our way

My message is war
Our love is shaking
It's all about the victory
There is a point you're making

I am your world
I am your future
This is our world!
And I walk amongst the ruins 
With only one thought on my mind
We could change it in a day
We could make it go away
It only needs the two of us
To wipe it all away!

I wanna ride
Let me take you!
I wanna ride
Let me take you!
I wanna ride...


----------



## Suki_Nova

Absence of Fear ~ Jewel

Inside my skin
There is this space
It twists and turns
It bleeds and aches
Inside my heart
There's an empty room
It's waiting for lightning
It's waiting for you

I am wanting and
I am needing you
To be here
Inside the absence
Of fear

Muscle and sinew
Velvet and stone
This vessel is haunted
It creaks and moans
My bones call to you
In a separate skin
I'll make myself translucent
To let you in

I am wanting and
I am needing you
To be here
Inside the absence
Of fear

There is the splendor of this 
Secret inside of me
And it knows that you're no stranger
You're my gravity
My hands will adore you through all darkness
And they will lay you out in moonlight
And reinvent your name

I am wanting and
I am needing you
To be here
I need you near
Inside the absence
Of fear


----------



## Suki_Nova

*No-one can hold a candle to you*

Morrissey ~ No-one can hold a candle to you...

Say farewell 
To your fair-weather friends 
And not a second too soon 

To lead a life among ruins 
Well there was nothing left but to 
Cut ourselves loose 

These fascists and philistines 
Of violence and fashion 
These modern-day philistines 

They stand on your hands 
They stand on my hands 
Any day now we'll perish 
These are nervous times 

No one can hold a candle to you 
When it comes down to virtue and truth 
No one can hold a candle to you 
And I dim next to you... 

No one can hold a candle to you 
When it comes down to old-fashioned virtue!

Kingdom rise 
Open your eyes 
Make up your mind 
Am I Einstein or am I Frankenstein? 

He said blow them away 
To kingdom come 
Oh what a kingdom we won! 

No one can hold a candle to you 
When it comes down to virtue and truth 
No one, no one can hold a candle to you 
And I dim next to you...


----------



## Mariposa

*Whitney Houston- Your Love is My Love*

If tomorrow is judgment day
And I'm standin' on the front line 
And the Lord asks me what I did with my life 
I will say I spent it with you 

If I wake up in World War III
I see destruction and poverty 
And I feel like I wanna go home 
It's okay if you're comin' with me 

Your love is my love 
And my love is your love 
It would take an eternity to break us 
And the chains of Amistad couldn't hold us 

If I lose my fame and fortune 
And I'm homeless on the street 
And I'm sleepin' in Grand Central Station 
It's okay if you're sleepin' with me 

As the years they pass us by 
We stay young through each other's eyes 
And no matter how old we get 
It's okay as long as I got you babe 

If I should die this very day 
Don't cry, cause on earth we wasn't meant to stay 
And no matter what people say
I'll be waiting for you after judgment day


----------



## mariacallas

_
here with me~dido

I didn't hear you leave
I wonder how am I still here
I don't want to move a thing
It might change my memory
Oh I am what I am
I'll do what I want
but I can't hide
I won't go
I won't sleep
I can't breathe
until you're resting here with me
I won't leave
I can't hide
I cannot be
until your resting here with me
I don't want to call my friends
they might wake me from this dream
and I can't leave this bed
risk forgetting all that's been
Oh I am what I am
I'll do what I want
but I can't hide
I won't go
I won't sleep
I can't breathe
until you're resting here with me
I won't leave
I can't hide
I cannot be
until your resting here with me
_


----------



## mealltach

*audio-crack*

Vance Gilbert - Taking it All to Tennessee

It's not your going that's so tragic 
It's your leaving me here 
You left the cap off the happy 
And now it's spilling 
Now I've got this empty cup 
And you fill it up 
With a lot of Mason Dixon talk 
You hold that airline ticket like a gun 
And it's killing me 

Didn't you love the way the snow would cover 
All the barren trees in winter? 
Didn't you love strolling by the sea? 
Didn't you love the smell of spring 
And the honeysuckle, and the tulips, and the roses? 
Didn't you love me? 

Now you're taking it all to Tennessee 
Taking it all to Tennessee 
What about me? 
I haven't heard you mention my name 
And tomorrow in the same phrase 
Since this Smokey Mountain conversation started 
You've got this picture of your place 
And you flash it in my face 
Well, if you want me to for you 
I'll be excited 

I loved you 
And your reflection 
And your shadow 
I loved it all and I still do 
You can count on that forever 
Like the western sky will always host 
The sun when the day is through 
It's a totally different view 
Now that you're gone 

Now you're taking it all to Tennessee 
Taking it all to Tennessee 
What about me? 

Damn you poet's heart to hell 
And the same to your minstrel spirit 
It's the things I love about you most 
That roll your wheels 
Unless you're singing coming home 
Then I don't want to hear 
Another song about me 
Pack it up 
Pack it up 
Pack it 

Taking it all to Tennessee 
What about me?


----------



## Suki_Nova

Send a heartbeat to
The void that cries through you
Relive the pictures that have come to pass
For now we stand alone
The world is lost and blown
And we are flesh and blood disintegrate
With no more to hate

Is it bright where you are
Have the people changed
Does it make you happy you’re so strange
And in your darkest hour
I hold secrets flame
We can watch the world devoured in it’s pain

Delivered from the blast
The last of a line of lasts
The pale princess of a palace cracked
And now the kingdom comes
Crashing down undone
And I am a master of a nothing place
Of recoil and grace

Is it bright where you are
Have the people changed
Does it make you happy you’re so strange
And in your darkest hour
I hold secrets flame
We can watch the world devoured in it’s pain

Time has stopped before us
The sky cannot ignore us
No one can separate us
For we are all that is left
The echo bounces off me
The shadow lost beside me
There’s no more need to pretend
Cause now I can begin again

Is it bright where you are
Have the people changed
Does it make you happy you’re so strange
And in your darkest hour
I hold secrets flame
We can watch the world devoured in it’s pain
Strange
Strange
Strange


----------



## Suki_Nova

Iio - "At The End"

When you're away, I'm feeling empty 
I lose my mind 
But when you're around, I take for granted 
Most of our time 

Honey you say that I'm cold 
And sometimes I'm out of control 
Baby, you know how I am, at the end, you're always mine 

I don't mean to when I hurt you 
But I need you, I can show you 
Just let me be when I'm crazy, 
At the end you're still my only. 
At the end 

Right when you're gone, I really miss you 
You got my heart. 
When you come back, I just wanna kiss you 
And it tears you apart. 
Honey do make me stay, 
Believe me it's better this way. 
Baby I'm true and I'm real. 
I'm giving you all that I feel. 

Sweety, I'm trying my best, 
To give you the most and no less. 
Darling, I'm true and I'm real, 
I'm giving you all that I feel.


----------



## DemonsFall

The Streets - Dry Your Eyes

In one single moment your whole life can turn around, I stand there for a minute staring straight into the ground. 
Looking to the left slightly then looking back down the world feels like its caved in proper sorry frown. 
Please let me show you how we could only just be for us, I can change and I can grow or we can adjust. The wicked thing about us is we always have trust. 
We can even have an open relationship if we must. 
I look at her, she stares almost straight back at me but her eyes glaze over like shes looking straight through me. 
Then her eyes must have closed for what seems an eternity, when they opened up shes lookin down at her feet. 

[Chorus] 

Dry your eyes mate, I know it’s hard to take but her mind has been made up. 
There’s plenty more fish in the sea. 
Dry your eyes mate, I know you want to make her see how much this pain hurts, but you've got to walk away now, its over. 

[Verse] 

So then I moved my hand off and down by my side, shaking, my life is crashing before my eyes. 
I turn the palm of my hand up to face the skies, touched the bottom of her chin and let out a sigh. 
Because I can't imagine my life without you and me, there’s things I can't imagine doing, things I can't imagine seeing. 
It weren't supposed to be easy, surely, please please, I’m begging, please. 
She brings her hands up towards where my hands rested she wraps her fingers around mine with the softness shes blessed with. 
She peels away my fingers looks at me and then gestures, by pushing my hand away to my chest from hers. 

[Chorus] 

Dry your eyes mate, I know it’s hard to take but her mind has been made up. 
There’s plenty more fish in the sea. 
Dry your eyes mate, I know you want to make her see how much this pain hurts, but you've got to walk away now, its over. 

And I’m just standing there. 
I can’t say a word. 
'Cause everything has just gone. 
I’ve got nothing. 
Absolutely nothing. 

[Verse] 

Trying to pull her close out of bare desperation, put my arms around her to try to change what shes saying. 
Put my head level with hers so she might engage in. 
Look into her eyes to make her listen again, I’m not gonna fuckin' just fuckin' just leave it all now. 
'cause you said it would be forever and that was your vow, and your gonna let our things simply crash and fall down. 
Your well out of order now, this is well out of town. 
She pulls away, my arms that are tightly clamped around her waist gently pushes me back as she looks at me straight. 
Turns around so shes now got her back to my face, takes one step forward, looks back and then walks away. 

[Chorus] 

Dry your eyes mate, I know it’s hard to take but her mind has been made up. 
There’s plenty more fish in the sea. 
Dry your eyes mate, I know you want to make her see how much this pain hurts, but you've got to walk away now, its over. 

I know in the past I’ve found it hard to say, telling you things but not telling you straight. But the more I pull on your hand the more you pull away. 

Dry your eyes mate, I know it’s hard to take but her mind has been made up. 
There’s plenty more fish in the sea. 
Dry your eyes mate, I know you want to make her see how much this pain hurts, but you've got to walk away now.


----------



## joystick

"Get down to my technique, like a superfreak.
I want to see you JAM at my command.

"Get down to my technique, like a superfreak.
I want to see you JAM at my command.

"Get down to my technique, like a superfreak.
I want to see you JAM at my command."

unknown song title and artist but mixed by DJ Tripnotic, "Electrified Acid"


----------



## Mariposa

*Juliana Hatfield- Easy Way Out*

You want your mother
She is your heroin
Your daddy didn't love you
You're breaking things again 

You don't want to love
You want to fight
You don't want to do it
You're too uptight 

Well I know it's got nothing to do with me
I won't be your drama queen 

Bad goodbye
You took the easy way out
You want it so bad to be bad
It's an easy way out 

Your badge of honour
An image of disease
You bought it on the corner
Instant authenticity 

I count the days
How long will it take?
You're selling tickets to the self-destruction
You want the world to see your pain
I didn't come this far to go back again 

Bad goodbye
You take the easy way out
You wanted so bad to be bad
It's an easy way out 

Your daily bath
Can't keep your conscience clean
You're unequal to the task
And you've got the nerve to be weak 

Bad goodbye
You took the easy way out, out, out
You blame it on me
But you're the disease
It's an easy way out 

And he cries
Like a girl
And he lies
To the world
And the hate
And the guilt
And the pills
It's an easy way out


----------



## Teri_Bus_Teri_Odin

The Corries - Scottish Soldier


There was a soldier a scottish soldier
who wandered far away and soldiered far away
there was none bolder with good broad shoulder
he fought in many a fray and fought and won
he'd seen the glory and told the story
of battles glorious and deeds victorious
now he's sighing his heart is crying
to leave those green hills of tyrol

because these green hills are not highland hills
or the island hills
they're not my land's hills
and fair as these green foreign hills may be
they are not the hills of home

and now the soldier the scottish soldier
who wandered far away and soldiered far away
sees leaves are falling and death is calling
and he will fade away in that fair land
he called his piper his trusty piper
and bade him sound a lay, a pibroch sad to play
upon a hillside a scottish hillside
not on these green hills of tyrol

and so the soldier the scottish soldier
will wander far no more and soldier far no more
and on a hillside a scottish hillside
you'll hear a piper play his soldier home
he'd seen the glory and told the story
of battles glorious and deeds victorious
the bugles cease now he is at peace now
far from these green hills of tyrol

because these green hills are not highland hills
or the island hills
they're not my land's hills
and fair as these green foreign hills may be
they are not the hills of home


----------



## A Catatonic Simian

Muse....."Unintended"


You could be my unintended
Choice to live my life extended
You could be the one I'll always love.
You could be the one who listens
To my deepest inquisitions
You could be the one I'll always love.

I'll be there as soon as I can
But I'm busy mending broken pieces of the life I had before.

First there was the one who challenged
All my dreams and all my balance
She could never be as good as you.
You could be my unintended
Choice to live my life extended
You should be the one I'll always love

I'll be there as soon as I can
But I'm busy mending broken pieces of the life I had before.

I'll be there as soon as I can
But I'm busy mending broken pieces of the life I had before.

Before you.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

*Mudvayne - Severed*

And we hide behind,
Lies, anger, Hate they shoo love away,
Build shells of ourselves outside,
It shelters body from cold reigns of reality,

Come on, Step out, of your rind, assemble strength, focus,

Release and run to me you can never look back to the visions from the
past they fade and wilt in time,
You've got to just trust me to hold your hand through,
Then I turn and walk away,

Eclipse you (Cut you away),
And bleed you strip you of your states of ain soph aur,
Eclipse you (Cut you away),
I spit up on my plate and I push everything away,
From me
And we sever all ties,
It creates disruption midst circle of friends,
I become the sacrifice,
Spare your life and leave me to my misery,

Get off the cross, and save yourself, run away

Run now get away from me if I can get my grip I'll pull you down into
the hell I call my head you'll never get away
I sit down in my ugly place and build walls out of fragments from my
past of all the people that I needed and loved that walked away,

You've got to just trust me to hold your hand through then I'll turn
and walk away

I walk under the clouds of gray,
Sphere of storms in my head,

I'm trapped again in endless rain
I divorce the thoughts of you I love with me,
I divorce your innocence and my guilt,
I divorce the lying sellout confidence,
I'm divorcing every mother fuckin' thing
I divorce the love bled meaningless,
I divorce the makeshift harmony,
I divorce the taunting acts of violence,
I divorce the pastime of jealousy,
I divorce control,
I divorce the faith,
I divorce the virtue,
I divorce the rain,
I divorce the excuse,
I divorce the greed,
I divorce the need,
I divorce iniquity in this mother fuckin' bullshit life,
Just want it all to go away,
Just want to run away to die, take it, myself, my life
Text book fucking mental, off me and pitch me in a hole

I'll always be your shadow,
And veil your eyes from states of ain soph aur,
I can't be the hero anymore,
I spit up on my plate and then I turn and walk away,
I spit up on my plate and I disrupt the family,
I spit up on my plate and I sever the entity,
And I feel your warm sun on my face
Separate .

Eclipse you and bleed you strip you of your states of ain soph
aur,
I need you,
It's always been this way, I push it all away,
From me


----------



## Suki_Nova

It's by Cat Power but I haven't got a clue what it's called...

Oh I do believe
In all the things you say
What comes is better than what came before

And you’d better come come, come come to me
Better come come, come come to me
Better run, run run, run run to me
Better come

Oh I do believe
In all the things you say
What comes is better that what came before

And you’d better run run, run run to me
Better run, run run, run run to me
Better come, come come, come come to me
You’d better run


----------



## mariacallas

_*over you ~ echo and the bunnymen*




Jump right in
take the call 
were you pushed 
or did you fall?
Fell apart 
Feeling low 
happy ride 
the merry-go 
And I always hear them singing 
and complaining about the world 
but my chiming bells are ringing out 
the word the word the word 
Love rebounds 
heart goes snap 
Is she ever 
coming back?
Let her down 
break her fall 
never ever 
Felt so small 
And I always hear them singing 
and complaining about the world 
and my chiming bells are ringing out 
the word the word the word 
Feeling good again 
always hoped I would 
never believed 
that I ever could 
Feeing blue again 
never wanted to 
Under the weather 
And it`s over you 
Over you (the hole in the holy)
(and the crack in our hearts)
Over you (it`s love and love only)
(that sets our world apart)
Over you (worlds apart)
(joined at the heart)
Jump right in 
take the call 
Were you pushed 
Or did you fall?
Fell apart 
Feeling low 
Happy ride 
the merry-go 
And I always hear them singing 
and complaining about the world 
and my chiming bells are ringing out 
the word the word the word 
(repeat) Feeling good again...
Over you (the hole in the holy)
(and the crack in our hearts)
Over you (it`s love and love only)
(the sets our worlds apart)
(repeat) Feeling good again...
Over you (and a dream is a means)
(to an end of the things)
Over you (that will tempt you away)
(From the path to the true way in)
(repeat) Feeling good again...
Over you 
Over you
_


----------



## mealltach

^^that is uncannily appropriate right now.  thank you so much, CC.


----------



## mealltach

*he told me to listen to this song, says it conveys how he feels*

Come up to meet you, tell you I’m sorry
You don’t know how lovely you are
I had to find you, tell you I need you
Tell you I set you apart
Tell me your secrets, and ask me your questions
Oh let's go back to the start
Running in circles, coming up tails
Heads on a silence apart

Nobody said it was easy
It’s such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be this hard
I'm going back to the start

I was just guessing at numbers and figures
Pulling your puzzles apart
Questions of science, science and progress
Don't speak as loud as my heart
Tell me you love me, come back and haunt me
Oh and I rush to the start
Running in circles, chasing our tails
Coming back as we are

Nobody said it was easy
Oh it’s such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be so hard
I’m going back to the start

Coldplay - The Scientist


----------



## Suki_Nova

I've posted these lyrics umpteen times, but it's only because they constantly put me in mind of a certain person.  Plus, whenever there's a wee drama (quite often  ) I nearly always hear this song on the radio or tv during or after.  

U2 - Sometimes You Can't Make It On Your Own

Tough, you think you've got the stuff
You're telling me and anyone
You're hard enough

You don't have to put up a fight
You don't have to always be right
Let me take some of the punches
For you tonight

Listen to me now
I need to let you know
You don't have to go it alone

And it's you when I look in the mirror
And it's you when I don't pick up the phone
Sometimes you can't make it on your own

We fight all the time
You and I...that's alright
We're the same soul
I don't need...I don't need to hear you say
That if we weren't so alike
You'd like me a whole lot more

Listen to me now
I need to let you know
You don't have to go it alone

And it's you when I look in the mirror
And it's you when I don't pick up the phone
Sometimes you can't make it on your own

I know that we don't talk
I'm sick of it all
Can - you - hear - me - when - I -
Sing, you're the reason I sing
You're the reason why the opera is in me...

Where are we now?
I've got to let you know
A house still doesn't make a home
Don't leave me here alone...

And it's you when I look in the mirror
Sometimes you can't make it on your own
Sometimes you can't make it
The best you can do is to fake it
Sometimes you can't make it on your own


----------



## Honermen

*Gimme Shelter*

THE ROLLING STONES - Gimme Shelter 


Ooh, a storm is threatening my very life today
If I don't get some shelter, oh yeah I'm gonna fade away
War, children, it's just a shot away, it's just a shot away
War, children, it's just a shot away, it's just a shot away


Ooh, see the fire is sweepin, our very streets today
Burns like a red coal carpet, mad bull lost its way
Rape, murder, it's just a shot away, it's just a shot away
Rape, murder, it's just a shot away, it's just a shot away
Rape, murder, it's just a shot away, it's just a shot away


Mmm, the flood is threatening, my very life today
Gimme, gimme shelter, or I'm gonna fade away
War, children, it's just a shot away, it's just a shot away
It's just a shot away, it's just a thaught away, it's just a shot away 

I said, love, sister, it's just a kiss away, it's just a kiss away
It's just a kiss away, it's just a kiss away, kiss away, kiss away, yeah


----------



## Mariposa

heard an amazing mix of this tonight... am most impressed.

*Alicia Keys - Diary*

Lay your head on my pillow
Here you can be yourself
No one has to know what you are feeling
No one but me and you (ooooo)

I won't tell your secrets
Your secrets are safe with me
I will keep, your secrets
Just think of me as the pages in your diary

I feel such a connection
Even when you're far away (mmmmm)
Ohh baby if there is anything that you fear
Call 489-4608, and I'll be here (here)

And only we know what is talked about baby boy
I don't know how you can be driving me so crazy boy
And baby when you're in town, why don't you come around boy
I'll be the loyalty you need, you can trust me boy

(Ohhh) I won't tell, (nah nah no) your secrets (I won't I won't I won't)
Your secrets are safe with me (safe with me)
I will keep (I will keep) your secrets, (yourrr)
Just think of me as the pages in your diary

Everybody say whoahhh (whoahhh)
Let me hear you say whoahhh (whoahhh)
Everybody say whoahhh (whoahhh)
Now sing it whoahhh (whoahhh)

Let me hear you say I won't tell (I won't tell)
I won't tell (I won't tell)
I won't tell (I won't tell)
Your secrets, your secrets
Break it down Oh


----------



## Suki_Nova

* Liz*

Dedicated to the Memory of Liz... 1981 to 2005... baby blue, there's another star in the sky.  This one's for you x

PS. This is the only time I'll ever quote Mariah x

Mariah Carey - One Sweet Day

Sorry I never told you
All I wanted to say
And now it’s too late to hold you
’cause you’ve flown away
So far away

Never had I imagined
Living without your smile
Feeling and knowing you hear me
It keeps me alive
Alive

And I know you’re shining down on me from heaven
Like so many friends we’ve lost along the way
And I know eventually we’ll be together

One sweet day

Evetually I’ll see you in heaven...

Darling, I never showed you (I never showed you)
Assumed you’d always be there (I thought you’d always be there)
I took your presence for granted
But I always cared

And I know you’re shining down on me from heaven
Like so many friends we’ve lost along the way
And I know eventually we’ll be together

One sweet day
Eventually I’ll see you in heaven

Although the sun will never shine the same
I’ll always look to a brighter day

Yeah
Lord I know when I lay me down to sleep
You will always listen as I pray

And I know you’re shining down on me from heaven
Like so many friends we’ve lost along the way
And I know eventually we’ll be together

One sweet day

And I know you’re shining down on me from heaven
Like so many friends we’ve lost along the way
And I know eventually we’ll be together

One sweet day

Sorry I never told you 
All I wanted to say...


----------



## Suki_Nova

Alanis Morrissette - Sorry To Myself 
(in a fit of self-forgiveness!)

For hearing all my doubts so selectively and
For continuing my numbing love endlessly.
For helping you and myself: not even considering
For beating myself up and overfunctioning.

To whom do I owe the biggest apology? 
No one’s been crueler than I’ve been to me.

For letting you decide if I indeed was desirable
For myself love being so embarassingly conditional.
And for denying myself to somehow make us compatible
And for trying to fit a rectangle into a ball.

And
To whom do I owe the biggest apology? 
No one’s been crueler than I’ve been to me.

I’m sorry to myself.
My apologies begin here before everybody else.
I’m sorry to myself.
For treating me worse than I would anybody else.

For blaming myself for your unhappiness
And for my impatience when I was perfect where I was.
Ignoring all the signs that I was not ready,
And expecting myself to be where you wanted me to be.

To whom do I owe the first apology? 
No one’s been crueler than I’ve been to me.

And
I’m sorry to myself.
My apologies begin here before everybody else.
I’m sorry to myself.
For treating me worse than I would anybody else.

Well, I wonder which crime is the biggest ? 
Forgetting you or forgetting myself...
Had I heeded the wisdom of the latter,
I would’ve naturally loved the former.

For ignoring you: my highest voices.
For smiling when my strife was all too obvious.
For being so disassociated from my body,
And for not letting go when it would’ve been the kindest thing.

To whom do I owe the biggest apology? 
No one’s been crueler than I’ve been to me.

And
I’m sorry to myself.
My apologies begin here before everybody else
I’m sorry to myself.
For treating me worse than I would anybody else.
I’m sorry to myself.
My apologies begin here before everybody else
I’m sorry to myself.
For treating me worse than I would anybody else


----------



## Suki_Nova

Here's one for 1.2

Without whom, life would be terminally dull...

Pet Shop Boys - Somewhere

There's a place for us
somewhere a place for us
Peace and quiet and open air
wait for us somewhere

There's a time for us
some day a time for us
Time together with time to spare
time to learn, time to care
some day, somewhere

We'll find a new way of living
We'll find a way of forgiving
somewhere

There's a place for us
a time and place for us
Hold my hand and we're halfway there
Hold my hand and I'll take you there
somehow, some day
somewhere

There's a place for us
a time and a place for us
Peace and quiet and open air
Hold my hand and I'll take you there
somehow, some day
somewhere


----------



## Furnace

*Nine Black Alps - Cosmopolitan*

you're not pretty enough
you're not skinny enough
you're not healthy enough
you're not shaking at ourselves

you're not lonely enough
you're not holy enough
you're not saying too much
about what you think we want

so shock me
so shock me
so shock me

well, you spend the night
i'll take my life
we'll close our eyes
we'll be dead by sunrise

you're not dreaming too much
you're not sleeping enough
you're not burning enough
of your bodies in the morgue

so shock me
so shock me
so shock me

you spend the night
i'll take my life
we'll close our eyes
we'll be dead by sunrise

you spend the night
i'll take my life
we'll close our eyes
we're so uptight

you spend the night
i'll take my life
we'll kill our time
we'll be dead by sunrise


----------



## Mariposa

*for Suki_Nova... the continuation.*

It's better out here.  I remember this song from when I was deciding to go west, too.  Some days are better than others but I've made the sacrifices I have had to and I have no regrets.  

*Pet Shop Boys - Go West*

Come on, come on, come on, come on

(Together) We will go our way
(Together) We will leave someday
(Together) Your hand in my hands
(Together) We will make our plans

(Together) We will fly so high
(Together) Tell all our friends goodbye
(Together) We will start life new
(Together) This is what we'll do

(Go West) Life is peaceful there
(Go West) In the open air
(Go West) Where the skies are blue
(Go West) This is what we're gonna do

(Go West, this is what we're gonna do, Go West)

(Together) We will love the beach
(Together) We will learn and teach
(Together) Change our pace of life
(Together) We will work and strive

(I love you) I know you love me
(I want you) How could I disagree?
(So that's why) I make no protest
(When you say) You will do the rest

(Go West) Life is peaceful there
(Go West) In the open air
(Go West) Baby you and me
(Go West) This is our destiny (Aah)

(Go West) Sun in wintertime
(Go West) We will do just fine
(Go West) Where the skies are blue
(Go West, this is what we're gonna do)

There where the air is free
We'll be (We'll be) what we want to be (Aah aah aah aah)
Now if we make a stand (Aah)
We'll find (We'll find) our promised land (Aah)

(I know that) There are many ways
(To live there) In the sun or shade
(Together) We will find a place
(To settle) Where there's so much space

(Without rush) And the pace back east
(The hustling) Rustling just to feed
(I know I'm) Ready to leave too
(So that's what) We are gonna do

(What we're gonna do is
Go West) Life is peaceful there
(Go West) There in the open air
(Go West) Where the skies are blue
(Go West) This is what we're gonna do

(Life is peaceful there)
Go West (In the open air)
Go West (Baby, you and me)
Go West (This is our destiny)

Come on, come on, come on, come on

(Go West) Sun in wintertime
(Go West) We will feel just fine
(Go West) Where the skies are blue
(Go West) This is what we're gonna do

(Come on, come on, come on)
(Go West)

(Go West)
(Go, ooh, go, yeah)
(Go West)
(Go, ooh, go, yeah)
(Go West)
(Go, ooh, go, yeah)
(Go West)
(Go, ooh, go, yeah)
(Gimme a feelin')
(Gimme a feelin')
(Go West)
(Gimme a feelin')
(Gimme a feelin')
(Go West)
(Gimme a feelin')
(Gimme a feelin')


----------



## Negative

*Prototype--Outkast*

i hope you are the one
if not,
you are the prototype
we'll tiptoe to the sun
and do thangs
i know you like

i think im in love...again
i think im in love...again

today must be my lucky day
baby
you are the prototype
do somethin out of the ordinary
like catch a matinee
baby
you are the prototype
i think i
i think im in love...again
i think im in love...again

if we happen to part
Lord knows I dont want that
but hey
we can't be mad at God
we met today for a reason
I think im on the right track

i think im in love...again
i think im in love...again
let's go...
let's go...
to the movies...


(come here)
(love, come here)
(uh huh, i said come here)
(come here)

i think im in love...again

girl, right now
say

i think im in love...again

i wanna say
i wanna say stank you
stank you
very much
very much
for pickin me up and bringin me back
i been so...
i think im in love...again

i cant
im not
i cant afford to not record
i think im in love...again

i think i wanna say
i think i wanna say stank you
stank you, smelly much
i think im in love...again
for pickin me, for pickin me out of this world


i think im in love...again
i think im in love...again

(voices fade)


i think im in love...again
stank you, smelly much...
(repeats,fades out)


----------



## Mariposa

^nice lyrics, and nice quote 

I was in the mood for the Velvet Underground this morning.

*Velvet Underground - I'll Be Your Mirror*

I’ll be your mirror
Reflect what you are, in case you don’t know
I’ll be the wind, the rain and the sunset
The light on your door to show that you’re home

When you think the night has seen your mind
That inside you’re twisted and unkind
Let me stand to show that you are blind
Please put down your hands
’cause I see you

I find it hard to believe you don’t know
The beauty that you are
But if you don’t let me be your eyes
A hand in your darkness, so you won’t be afraid

When you think the night has seen your mind
That inside you’re twisted and unkind
Let me stand to show that you are blind
Please put down your hands
’cause I see you

I’ll be your mirror


----------



## Suki_Nova

Frank Sinatra - I've Got You Under My Skin

I’ve got you under my skin
I’ve got you deep in the heart of me
So deep in my heart, that you’re really a part of me
I’ve got you under my skin

I’ve tried so not to give in
I’ve said to myself this affair never will go so well
But why should I try to resist, when baby will I know damn well
That I’ve got you under my skin

I’d sacrifice anything come what might
For the sake of having you near
In spite of a warning voice that comes in the night
And repeats, repeats in my ear

Don’t you know you fool, you never can win
Use your mentality, wake up to reality
But each time I do, just the thought of you
Makes me stop before I begin
’cause I’ve got you under my skin


----------



## Suki_Nova

Pulp - Something Changed

I wrote the song two hours before we met. 
I didn't know your name or what you looked like yet. 
Oh, I could have stayed at home and gone to bed. 
I could have gone to see a film instead. 
You might have changed your mind and seen your friends 
Life could have been very different then but something changed. 
Do you believe that there's someone up above?
Does he have a timetable directing acts of love? 
Why did I write this song on that day? 
Why did you touch my hand and softly say?
Stop asking questions that don't matter anyway! 
Just give us a kiss to celebrate here today... something changed. 
When we woke up that morning we had no way of knowing 
That in a matter of hours we'd change the way we were going. 
Where would I be now if we'd never met? 
Would I be singing this song to someone else instead I dunno...
But like you said something changed.


----------



## Suki_Nova

Ash - Lost In You

Lying wide awake under strange skies
Wanting to call you but it is late at night
And you're far away
But you are always on my mind
I feel like I'm on fire, nothing I can do
I'm troubled with doubt
Though I know it is not true
And it's times like these
When I am dying to speak to you
I'm dying to get through
I'm dying to speak to you
Dying to get through
I'm dying to speak to you
Staring at the wall I sink inside
I think about it all I get caught up in my life
I can't think straight
Because it's tearing up my mind
I feel like I'm on fire, nothing I can do
I'm troubled with doubt
Though I know it is not true
And it's times like these
When I'm dying to speak to you
Dying to get through
Dying to get through
The more that I think, how I need you
The more that I think, the more it seems true
And now it means more
Than I ever meant it to
Ever meant it to
Lying wide awake under strange skies
Wanting to call you but it is late at night
And you're far away
But you are always on my mind
You are always on my mind


----------



## fruitfly

*T. Rex* - _Cosmic Dancer_ (1971):


> I was dancing when I was twelve
> I was dancing when I was twelve
> I was dancing when I was ahh
> I was dancing when I was ahh
> 
> I danced myself right out the womb
> I danced myself right out the womb
> Is it strange to dance so soon?
> I danced myself right out the womb
> 
> I was dancing when I was eight
> I was dancing when I was eight
> Is it strange to dance so late?
> Is it strange to dance so late?
> 
> I danced myself into the tomb
> I danced myself into the tomb
> Is it strange to dance so soon?
> I danced myself into the tomb
> 
> Is it wrong to understand
> The fear that dwells inside a man?
> What's it like to be a loon?
> I liken it to a balloon


----------



## Mariposa

*Sophie B. Hawkins - Damn I Wish I Was Your Lover*

That old dog has chained you up alright
Give you everything you need
To live inside a twisted cage
Sleep beside an empty rage
I had a dream I was your hero

Damn I wish I was your lover
I’ll rock you till the daylight comes
Make sure you are smiling and warm
I am everything
Tonight I’ll be your mother I will
Do such things to ease your pain
Free your mind and you won’t feel ashamed

Open up on the inside gonna fill you up gonna make you cry

*This monkey can’t stand to see you black and blue*
Give you something sweet each time you
Come inside my jungle book
What is it just too good
Don’t say you’ll stay
’cause then you go away

Damn I wish I was your lover
I’ll rock you till the daylight comes
Make sure you are smiling and warm
I am everything
Tonight I’ll be your mother I will
Do such things to ease your pain
Free your mind and you won’t feel ashamed

Shucks, for me there is no other
You’re the only shoe that fits
I can’t imagine I’ll grow out of it
Damn I wish I was your lover

If I was your girl believe me
I’d turn on the rolling stones
We could groove along and feel much better
I could do it forever and ever
Give me an hour to kiss you
Walk through heaven’s door I’m sure
We don’t need no doctor to feel much better
Let me in
Forever and ever and ever and ever

I sat on a mountainside with peace of mind
I lay by the ocean making love to her with visions clear
Walked for days with no one near
And I return as chained and bound to you

Damn I wish I was your lover
I’ll rock you till the daylight comes
Make sure you are smiling and warm
I am everything
Tonight I’ll be your mother I will
Do such things to ease your pain
Free your mind and you won’t feel ashamed

Shucks, for me there is no other
You’re the only shoe that fits
I can’t imagine I’ll grow out of it
Damn I wish I was your lover

Just open up I’m gonna come inside I wanna fill you up I wanna make you cry.....
(damn I wish I was your lover)
Gettin’ on the subway and I’m comin’ uptown....
(damn I wish I was your lover)
Standing on a street corner waiting for my love to change....
(damn I wish I was your lover)
Feelin’ like a school boy, too shy and too young....
(damn I wish I was your lover)
Open up I wanna come inside I wana fill you up I wanna make you cry....
(damn I wish I was your lover)
Gettin’ on my camel and I’ll ride it uptown....
(damn I wish I was your lover)
Hanging around this jungle, wishing that this.....


----------



## beanpoophead

so i cant find the lyrics

but quess - maroon

reminds me of everytime i hook up with this boy


----------



## mariacallas

_*oh my love ~ john lennon*

oh my love for the first time in
my life
my eyes are wide open
oh my lover for the first time in
my life
my eyes can see
i see the wind, oh i see the
trees
everything is clear in my heart
i see the clouds, oh i see the
sky
everything is clear in our world
oh my love for the first time in
my life
my mind is wide open
oh my lover for the first time in
my life
my mind can feel
i feel sorrow, oh i feel dreams
everything is clear in my heart
everything is clear in our world
i feel life, oh i feel love

_


----------



## Mysterier

^i'm seeing this song everywhere :D

..and i love it damnit


----------



## brothermarcus

*NIN - gave up*

perfect little dream
the kind that hurts the most
forgot how it feels
well almost
no one to blame
always the same
open my eyes
wake up,wake up,wake up,wake up
wake up in flames

it took you to make me realize
it took you to make me realize
it took you to make me realize
it took you to make me see the light

smashed up my sanity
smashed up integrity
smashed up what i believed in
smashed up what's left of me
smashed up my everything
smashed up all that was true
gonna smash myself to pieces
i don't know what else to do

covered with hope and vaseline
still cannot fix this broken machine
watching the hole it used to be mine
just watching it burn in my steady systematic decline
of the trust i will betray
give it to me i throw it away
after everything i've done
i hate myself for what i've become

it took you to make me realize
it took you to make me realize
it took you to make me realize
it took you to make me see the light

smashed up my sanity
smashed up integrity
smashed up what i believed in
smashed up what's left of me
smashed up my everything
smashed up all that was true
gonna smash myself to pieces
i don't know what else to do

i tried,i gave up,i tried,i gave up...

smashed up my sanity
smashed up integrity
smashed up what i believed in
smashed up what's left of me
smashed up my everything
smashed up all that was true
gonna smash myself to pieces
i don't know what else to do (throw it away)

...

smashed up my everything
smashed up all that was true (throw it away)
gonna smash myself to pieces
i don't know what else to do (throw it away)
(throw it away),(throw it away),(throw it away),(throw it away)


----------



## A Catatonic Simian

Kings of Leon....."The Bucket"

This song means so much to me right now, and probably will mean so much forever. It's not about the lyrics, it's about the memory.


I'll be the one to show you the way
You'll be the one to always complain
3 in the morning come a bang bang bang
All out of fags and I just cant wait
Cancel the thing that I said I'd do
I don't feel comfortable talking to you
Unless you got the zipper fixed on my shoe
Then I'll be in the lobby drinking for two.

18, balding, star
Golden, fallen, heart.

Look at the shaky's, whats with the blush
Fresh off the plane in my fuzzy rush
Everyone's gathered to idolize me
I hate the way you talk your Japanese scream
It's been too long since I left the shed
You kick the bucket and I'll swing my legs
Always remember the pact that we made
Too young to die but old is the grave.

18, balding, star
Golden, fallen, heart.

I'm a gonna show the way
I'm a gonna show the way.

18, balding, star!!


----------



## Mysterier

*Sean Lennon* - _Mystery Juice_

She won't speak to me
Won't speak
And it's all my own fault.

Baby I'm afraid to let you know
They stole the show and towed the rowboat
Though slow
We're on the go like rabbits in the snow

Baby I'm a lonely kind of man
A rapper with a forty in his hand
I can't stand
When you talk about that other man

Everyday I watch the TV shows
It's getting so I know the shows hosts
I don't boast
Maybe I should try and make the most

I'm always biting more than I can chew
To lose the blues I choose to flew the coop
Who knew?
Is it news that you were out the loop

Dreaming is a singing of the mind
And taste is like seeing to the blind


----------



## mealltach

*sarah harmer* - the hideout 


look at that green 
out through the screen 
after a quick rain came 
so fast that 
there wasn't time 
to roll up the window 
and pull the clothes down off the line 
but i don't care 
it was so dry 
and the grass is happy 
and i think 'so am i' 
'cause i'm through thinking about you 

and for now i'm out at the hideout 
far enough outside of town 
you can come 
you can stay 
if there's something you need 
to get away from 

look at the day dropping away 
hear the traffic 
on a distant sideroad down the way 
i think the dust has settled on me 
but i don't care, it was so calm 
i knew i wouldn't stay forever 
knew i'd get some things together 
and move on 

but for now i'm out at the hideout 
far enough outside of town 
you can come 
you can stay 
if there's something you need 
to get away from 

i just thought of you 
and what you said 
laid out on the pullout 
did you forget? 
you said you wouldn't forget 

look at that green 
out through the screen 
after a quick rain came 
so fast that 
there wasn't time 
to roll up the window 
and pull the clothes down off the line 
but i don't care 
it was so dry 
the grass is happy and i think 'so am i' 
'cause i'm through thinking about you 

and for now i'm out at the hideout 
far enough outside of town 
you can come out 
you can come out 
ah when there is no one around 
oh out at the hideout 
far enough from being found 
you can come
you can stay 
if there's something you need 
to get away from


----------



## Furnace

*Maxïmo Park - Apply Some Pressure*

You know that I,
would love to see ya Next Year,
I hope that I'm,
still alive Next Year,
you might be fine,
with the way i think about myself,
before you came,
i rarely thought about myself,

How dya feel,
I found a body underneath,
inside your head,
things i never thought about,

You know that I,
would love to see ya Next Year,
I hope that I'm,
still alive Next Year

What's my view,
well how am i supposed to know
write to review,
well how objective can i be?
What's my view,
well how am i supposed to know
write to review,
well how objective can i be?

You know that I,
would love to see you in that dress,
I hope that I,
will live to see you undress,
the every dare, is part of what consumes me,
the hit i deal, is part of what fuels me,

I testify, to hide my guilty feelings,
I must confess, I'd like to be caught stealing,

You know that I,
would love to see ya Next Year,
I hope that I'm,
still alive Next Year

What's my view,
well how am i supposed to know
write to review,
well how objective can i be?
What's my view,
well how am i supposed to know
write to review,
well how objective can i be?

I'd like to wait, to see how things turn out,
If you apply some pressure,
I'd like to wait, to see how things turn out,
If you apply some pressure,

What happens when you lose every-thing,
you just start again,
you start all over again,
What happens when you lose every-thing,
you just start again,
you start all over again,

I'd like to wait, to see how things turn out,
If you apply some pressure,
I'd like to wait, to see how things turn out,
If you apply some pressure,

What happens when you lose every-thing,
you just start again,
you start all over again,
What happens when you lose every-thing,
you just start again,
you start all over again,

What happens when you lose every-thing,
you just start again,
you start all over again,
(Apply some pressure)

What happens when you lose some pressure,
apply some pressure,
you lose some pressure
apply some pressure,
you lose some pressure
apply some pressure,
you lose some pressure

What happens when you lose some pressure,
apply some pressure,
you lose some pressure
(on every-thing)
you lose some pressure
you just start again,

You know that I,
would love to see ya Next Year,
I hope that I'm,
still alive Next Year,
You know that I,
would love to see you in that dress,
I hope that I,
will live to see you undress.


----------



## syd

*Beck - Guess I'm Doing Fine* 

There's a blue bird at my window
I can't hear the songs he sings
All the jewels in heaven
They don't look the same to me

I just wade the tides that turned
Till I learn to leave the past behind

It's only lies that I?m living
It's only tears that I?m crying
It's only you that I?m losing
Guess I?m doing fine

All the battlements are empty
And the moon is laying low
Yellow roses in the graveyard
Got no time to watch them grow

Now I bade a friend farewell
I can do whatever pleases me

It's only lies that I?m living
It's only tears that I?m crying
It's only you that I?m losing
Guess I'm doing fine

Press my face up to the window
To see how warm it is inside
See the things that I?ve been missing
Missing all this time

It's only lies that I?m living
It's only tears that I?m crying
It's only you that I?m losing


----------



## brothermarcus

*Tom Petty - Last Dance with Mary Jane*

She grew up in a Indiana town, 
Had a good lookin' mama who never was around. 
But she grew up tall and she grew up right
With them Indiana boys on an Indiana night. 

Well she moved down here at the age of eighteen, 
She blew the boys away; was more than they'd seen. 
I was introduced and we both started groovin' 
She said, "I dig you, baby, but I got to keep movin' - on. 
Keep movin' on." 

Last dance with Mary Jane, one more time to kill the pain. 
I feel summer creepin' in and I'm tired of this town again. 

Well I don't know but I've been told, you never slow down, 
you never grow old. 
I'm tired of screwin' up, tired of goin' down, 
Tired of myself, tired of this town, 
Oh my, my, oh hell yes - Honey put on that party dress. 
Buy me a drink, sing me a song, 
Take me as I come . cause I can't stay long. 

Last dance with Mary Jane, one more time to kill the pain. 
I feel summer creepin' in and I'm tired of this town again. 

There's pigeons down on Market Square, 
She's standing in her underwear. 
Lookin' down from a hotel room, 
Nightfall will be coming soon. 
Oh my, my, oh hell yes, you got to put on that party dress. 
It was too cold to cry, when I woke up alone. 
I hit my last number, I walked to the road. 

Last dance with Mary Jane, one more time to kill the pain. 
I feel summer creepin' in and I'm tired of this town again.


----------



## fruitfly

*Saul Williams* - _Coded Language_:



> WHEREAS, breakbeats have been the missing link connecting the diasporic
> community to its drum woven past.
> WHEREAS the quantised drum has allowed the whirling mathematicians to
> calculate the ever changing distance between rock and stardom.
> WHEREAS  the velocity of the spinning vinyl, cross-faded, spun backwards, and re-released at the same given moment of recorded history , yet at a different moment in time's continuum has allowed history to catch up with
> the present:
> 
> We do hereby declare reality unkempt by the changing standards of dialogue.
> Statements, such as, _"keep it real"_, especially when punctuating or
> anticipating modes of ultra-violence inflicted psychologically or physically
> or depicting an unchanging rule of events will hence forth be seen as
> retro-active and not representative of the individually determined is.
> 
> FURTHERMORE, as determined by the collective consciousness of this state of being and the lessened distance between thought patterns and their secular manifestations, the role of men as listening receptacles is to be increased by a number no less than 70 percent of the current enlisted as vocal aggressors.
> 
> Motherfuckers better realize, now is the time to self-actualize. We have found evidence that hip hops standard 85 rpm, when increased by a number as least half the rate of it's standard or decreased at ¾ of its speed, may be a determining factor in heightening consciousness.
> 
> Studies show that when a given norm is changed in the face of the
> unchanging, the remaining contradictions will parallel the truth.
> 
> Equate rhyme with reason, Sun with season
> 
> Our cyclical relationship to phenomenon has encouraged scholars to erase the centers of periods, thus symbolizing the non-linear character of cause and effect --
> *Reject mediocrity!*
> 
> Your current frequencies of understanding outweigh that which as been given for you to understand.
> The current standard is the equivalent of an adolescent restricted to the
> diet of an infant.
> The rapidly changing body would acquire dysfunctional and deformative
> symptoms and could not properly mature on a diet of apple sauce and crushed pears.
> Light years are interchangeable with years of living in darkness.
> The role of darkness is not to be seen as, or equated with, Ignorance, but
> with the unknown, and the mysteries of the unseen.
> 
> *Thus, in the name of*:
> ROBESON
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , GOD'S SON,  HURSTON,  AHKENATON,  HATHSHEPUT,  BLACKFOOT,  HELEN,    LENNON,  KAHLO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , KALI,  THE THREE MARIAS, TARA, LILITHE, LOURDE,   WHITMAN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> BALDWIN, GINSBERG, KAUFMAN, LUMUMBA, GHANDI, GIBRAN, SHABAZZ, SIDDHARTHA, MEDUSA, GUEVARA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , GURDJIEFF, RAND, WRIGHT, BANNEKER, TUBMAN, HAMER, HOLIDAY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , DAVIS, COLTRANE, MORRISON, JOPLIN, DUBOIS, CLARKE, SHAKESPEARE, RACHMNINOV, ELLINGTON, CARTER, GAYE, HATHOWAY, HENDRIX, KUTI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , DICKERSON, RIPERTON, MARY, ISIS, THERESA, PLATH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , RUMI, FELLINI,
> 
> MICHAUX, NOSTRADAMUS, NEFERTITI, LA ROCK, SHIVA, GANESHA, YEMAJA, OSHUN, OBATALA, OGUN, KENNEDY, KING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , FOUR LITTLE GIRLS, HIROSHIMA, NAGASAKI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , KELLER, BIKO, PERONE, MARLEY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , COSBY, SHAKUR, THOSE STILL AFLAMED, AND THE
> 
> COUNTLESS UNNAMED.
> 
> We claim the present as the pre-sent, as the hereafter.
> We are unraveling our navels so that we may ingest the sun.
> We are not afraid of the darkness, we trust that the moon shall guide us.
> We are determining the future at this very moment.
> We now know that the heart is the philosophers' stone
> Our music is our alchemy.
> 
> We stand as the manifested equivalent of 3 buckets of water and a hand full of minerals, thus realizing that those very buckets turned upside down
> supply the percussion factor of forever.
> If you must count to keep the beat then count.
> Find you mantra and awaken your subconscious.
> Curve you circles counterclockwise
> Use your cipher to decipher, Coded Language, man made laws.
> 
> Climb waterfalls and trees, commune with nature, snakes and bees.
> Let your children name themselves and claim themselves as the new day for today we are determined to be the channelers of these changing frequencies into songs, paintings, writings, dance, drama, photography, carpentry, crafts, love, and love.
> 
> We enlist every instrument: Acoustic, electronic.
> Every so-called race, gender, and sexual preference.
> Every per-son as beings of sound to acknowledge their responsibility to
> uplift the consciousness of the entire fucking World.
> 
> Any utterance will be un-aimed, will be disclaimed - two rappers slain
> Any utterance will be un-aimed, will be disclaimed - two rappers slain.


----------



## Suki_Nova

Both of these are kinda meant tongue-in-cheek 

Courtney Love - Jennifer's Body

I know it
I can’t feel it
Well I know it enough to believe it
And I know it
I can’t see it
But I know it enough to believe it
Bet on you, bet on me
_My bitter half has bitten me_ 
Bet on you, bet on me
Sleeping with my enemy
Myself
Myself
The pieces of jennifer’s body
Found pieces of jennifer’s body
Found pieces of jennifer’s body
Just relax, just relax, just go to sleep
Just relax, just relax, just go to sleep
You’re hungry but I’m starving
He cuts you down from the tree
He keeps you in a box by the bed
Alive but just barely
He said I’m your lover I’m your friend I’m pure
And he hit me again
With a bullet
Number one
Kill the family
Save the son
Himself
Himself
Found pieces of jennifer’s body
Found pieces of jennifer’s body
Found pieces of jennifer’s body
Just relax, just relax, just go to sleep
Just relax, just relax, just go to sleep
Now it’s mine

_________________________


The Beautiful South - You keep it all in

You know your problem
You keep it all in
You know your problem
You keep it all in

That’s right
The conversation we had last night
When all I wanted to do was
Knife you in the heart
I kept it all in

You know your problem
You keep it all in
You know your problem
You keep it all in

Midnight, a husband getting ready to fight
A daughter sleeps alone with the light
Turned on, she bears but
Keeps it all in

Just like that murder in ’73
Just like that robbery in ’62
With all there things that have happened to me
I kept it all in
Why do you keep on telling me now

You know your problem
You keep it all in
You know your problem
You keep it all in

That’s sweet
That conversation we had last week
When you gagged and bound me up to my seat
You’re right, I do
I keep it all in


----------



## Negative

Only partial right now . . . but the sentiment is there . . . at least tonight . . . 

*Provider--N.E.R.D.*

Woke up I had the same clothes on I had on last night
Damn 
I must have passed out
And cash is just like the clothes I worn yesterday
We are broke 
Damn
*I gotta get my ass out*
I went to see what my friend was talking about
Drugs
He told me cocaine would get you clout 
My momma said he’s trouble and schools my route
But I went to high school and got kicked out 
So I’m driving this truck down the 95
I pray to God I make it home alive
*I don’t get pulled over by the man
I just want to make it home to hold your hand
*

Chorus

Goodbye beloved one
Do you know what I am
If you don’t see my face no more
I’m a provider girl, gotta face the streets tonight

Goodbye beloved one
Do you know what I am
You don’t see my face no more
I’m a rider, girl gotta face the streets tonight


You say you don’t want me to go but I have to 
Please don’t weep
*I love you
*
I refuse to be a bum
Especially coming where I’m from
I’m a provider girl
And I love you
So it’s just like I said before 
Heading down 95
Dodging Johnny law
I don’t need a ticket though I never got one
If he pulls me over
He can feel my shotgun
*I think about life pull down my hat 
It’s just like this road I don’t know where I’m at*
I don’t want to be another cocaine story
Will I find my sanity 
Where I find my glory
Come on

Repeat Chorus

Someday, Someday, this will be over
We’ll raise a family
I’ll get a job and I’ll be a voter
And if I die
It will change you
Change you
I watch over a family
But only as an angel

So don’t tell me you don’t know what you see
When you’re looking at a motherfucker just like me
I’m a provider girl
I said don’t tell me you don’t know what you see
When you’re looking at a motherfucker just like me
I’m a rider girl

Repeat Chorus

I love you girl
I’m doing this for us 
I don’t know any better
What am I supposed to do
Nothing I love you


----------



## syd

*Wilco - Alone* 

Shakin' sugar from a sugar spoon
Peppermint tea, afternoon
Alone, alone, alone

Takin' a shower 
Take another nap
Watching television
Takin' a bath
Alone, alone, alone

I feel like a book but I just can't start it
I feel like a lover, brokenhearted
I look in the mirror at the face in the glass
I look like a question no one ever asked

Alone
Like I'm supposed to be
Alone, lonely, alone
Like I'm supposed to be

I could go for a walk
I could go for a drive
Listen to the stereo 
Staying inside 
Alone, alone, alone

I feel like a book but I just can't start it
I feel like a lover, broken-hearted
I look in the mirror at the face in the glass
I look like a question no one ever asked

Alone
Like I'm supposed to be
Alone, lonely, alone
Like I'm supposed to be

Shakin' sugar from a table spoon
Bitter black coffee, beneath the moon
Alone, alone, alone

I feel like a book with the big ghost heart (?)
I didn't finish, I didn't start it 
I look in the mirror at the face in the glass
I look like a question no one ever asked

Alone
Like I'm supposed to be
Alone, lonely, alone
Like I'm supposed to be


----------



## Furnace

I've got a tounge that could lift you up and throw you against the wall, given the chance. ;-)
So, watch your filthy flirty mouth, 'kay? kay.
You only wish i had a dirty mouth,
You'd have to get the privilege first.
You'd have to do something,
something that would earn the touch across your face 
with my gentle palm.

game on.



> *Death From Above 1979 - Romantic Rights*
> 
> Your romantic rights are all that you got,
> Push'em down son it's more than just lip,
> C'mon girl I know you know what you want,
> C'mon c'mon now and give'em all shhhh
> 
> You're beating walls now you just won't quit,
> You play with shapes but they just won't fit,
> I know you love me you don't know what you like,
> You're watching TV I stay up all night.
> 
> I don't need you, I want you
> 
> South Carolina kid is heating things up,
> His wounds are bleeding and we're filling the cup,
> This game will save us if we don't die young,
> C'mon c'mon yeah, have some fun.
> 
> Come here baby I love your company,
> We could do it and start a family,
> She was living alone, unhappily
> We could do it, it's right romantically.
> 
> I don't need you, I want you


----------



## kazza_baby

Brooke Fraser - Better  

Take my shoulder back now
Your head's too heavy for me
Please don't come around here no more
'Cos I asked you to stop
And you wouldn't

[Chorus]
I would give anything to make you better
I would give anything to point you to free
I would give anything to help you realise

I loved you 'til it killed me
So my logic wouldn't hurt you
I know you might blame me anyway
Well I'm sorry, I'm so sorry

[Chorus]
[added]
You're not helping yourself to me

I've tried all the things they told me
Trying to close up the wounds left open by you
And if I seem doubtful, distrusting.....I am
You said you wouldn't do it agin
You said you wouldn't do it again

[Chorus]
[added]
You're not helping yourself
You're not helping yourself by hurting me

Anything just to try and help you see
You ain't helping yourself by hurting me
Time to let you go, time for you to see
You ain't helping yourself by hurting me


----------



## Hoe King

She calls out to the man on the street
’sir, can you help me? 
It’s cold and I’ve nowhere to sleep,
Is there somewhere you can tell me? ’

He walks on, doesn’t look back
He pretends he can’t hear her
Starts to whistle as he crosses the street
Seems embarrassed to be there

Oh think twice, it’s another day for
You and me in paradise
Oh think twice, it’s just another day for you,
You and me in paradise

She calls out to the man on the street
He can see she’s been crying
She’s got blisters on the soles of her feet
Can’t walk but she’s trying

Oh think twice...

Oh lord, is there nothing more anybody can do
Oh lord, there must be something you can say

You can tell from the lines on her face
You can see that she’s been there
Probably been moved on from every place
’cos she didn’t fit in there

Oh think twice...


----------



## Mariposa

I miss Florida.  Sometimes.

I miss Tom Petty often.

*California*

California's been good to me.
Hope it don't fall into the sea.
Sometimes you got to trust yourself.
It ain't like anywhere else.
It ain't like anywhere else.

It's time to roll,
I'm all done.
It's time we better hit the road
I got work later on,
It's time we better hit the road.

And California's been good to me.
I hope they don't fall into the sea.
Sometimes you got to save yourself.
It ain't like anywhere else.
No, it ain't like anywhere else.

Sundown, red skies,
Nobody's been around.
Sundown, blue eyes,
I kind of like this part of town.

And California has treated me good.
(California's been good to me)
I pray to God that the hills don't flood.
(Hope it don't fall into the sea)
Sometimes you got to trust yourself.
(Sometimes you got to trust yourself)
It ain't like anywhere else.
(Sometimes you got to save yourself)
It ain't like anywhere else.
(Said it ain't like anywhere else)
Ain't like anywhere else.

*Kings Highway*

When the time gets right
I'm gonna pick you up
And take you far away
From trouble my love
Under a big old sky
Out in a field of green
There's gotta be something
Left for us to believe

Oh, I await the day
Good fortune comes our way
And we'll ride down the King's Highway
Yeah Yeah

No you can't hide out
In a six gun town
We want to hold our heads up
But we gotta stay down
I don't want to end up
In a room all alone
*Don't want to end up someone
That I don't even know*

Lover I await the day
Good fortune comes our way
And we'll ride down the King's Highway
Yeah Yeah

Lover I await the day
Good fortune comes our way
And we'll ride down the King's Highway
Yeah Yeah

Lover I await the day
Good fortune comes our way
And we'll ride down the King's Highway
Yeah Yeah


----------



## malachi305

got some girl trouble going on, and this song struck me dead when I heard it...

John Legend - Ordinary People


Girl, I'm in love with you 
This ain't the honeymoon, past the infatuation phase 
Right in the thick of love 
At times we get sick of love 
It seems like we aruge everyday 
I know I misbehaved 
And you made your mistake 
And we both still got room left to grow 
And though love sometimes hurts 
I still put you first 
And we'll make this thing work 
But I think we should take it slow 

We're just ordinary people 
We don't know which way to go 
'Cause we're just ordinary people 
Maybe we should take it slow 
Take it slow 
This time we'll take it slow 
Take it slow 
This time we'll take it slow 

This ain't a movie, no 
No fairytale conclusions, y'all 
It gets more confusing everyday 
Sometimes it's heaven sent 
Then we head back to hell again 
We kiss then we make up on the way 
I hang up, you call 
We rise and we fall 
And we feel like just walking away 
As our love advances, we take second chances 
Though it's not a fantasy I still want you to stay 

We're just ordinary people 
We don't know which way to go 
'Cause we're just ordinary people 
Maybe we should take it slow 
Take it slow 
This time we'll take it slow 
Take it slow 
This time we'll take it slow 

Maybe we'll live and learn 
Maybe we'll crash and burn 
Maybe you'll stay, maybe you'll leave, maybe you'll return 
Maybe another fight, maybe we won't survive 
Maybe we'll grow we never know 
Baby, you and I 
We're just ordinary people 
We don't know which way to go, yeah 
'Cause we're just ordinary people 
Maybe we should take it slow 
We're just ordinary people 
We don't know which way to go 
'Cause we're just ordinary people 
Maybe we should take it slow 
Take it slow 
This time we'll take it slow 
Take it slow 
This time we'll take it slow 
Take it slow, slow 
This time we'll take it slow 
Take it slow 
This time we'll take it slow


----------



## Suki_Nova

"The Luckiest" - Ben Folds Five

I don’t get many things right the first time
In fact, I am told that a lot
Now I know all the wrong turns, the stumbles and falls
Brought me here

And where was I before the day
That I first saw your lovely face? 
Now I see it everyday
And I know

That I am
I am
I am
The luckiest

What if I’d been born fifty years before you
In a house on a street where you lived? 
Maybe I’d be outside as you passed on your bike
Would I know? 

And in a white sea of eyes
I see one pair that I recognize
And I know

That I am
I am
I am
The luckiest

Next door there’s an old man who lived to his nineties
And one day passed away in his sleep
And his wife; she stayed for a couple of days
And passed away

I’m sorry, I know that’s a strange way to tell you that I know we belong
That I know

That I am
I am
I am
The luckiest


----------



## Negative

*Total Eclipse of the Heart--The Dan Band*

Turn around, every now and then I get a 
little bit lonely and you're never coming around. 
Turn around, every now and then I get a 
little bit tired of listening to the sound of my tears. 
Turn around, every now and then I get a 
little bit nervous that the best of all my years have gone by. 
Turn around, every now and then I get a 
little bit terrified, I see the FUCKING look in your eyes. 
Turn around bright eyes, 
every now and then I fall apart. 
Turn around bright eyes, 
FUCKING every now and then I fall apart. 

And I need you now tonight. 
And I FUCKING need you more than ever. 
And if you'll only hold me tight, 
we'll be holding on forever. 
And we'll only be making it right 
cause we'll never be wrong. 
Together we can take it to the end of the line. 
Your love is like a shadow on me all of the time. 
SHIT, I don't know what to do and I'm always in the dark. 
We're living in a powder keg and giving off sparks. 
I really need you tonight. 
Forever's gonna start tonight. 
For- FUCKING-ever's gonna start tonight. 

Once upon a time I was falling in love, 
but now I'm FUCKING falling apart. 
There's nothing I can say, 
A total eclipse of the heart.

OH JESUS, once upon a time there was light in my life,
but now there's only love in the dark.
There's nothing I can say, 
A total eclipse of the heart.

Total eclipse blah blah.
Total eclipse blah blah.
Turn around.
Turn around blah blah.
SHIT
Total eclipse blah blah.
Total eclipse blah blah.
Turn around.
Turn around blah blah.

A total eclipse of the heart,
total eclipse.


----------



## neverwas

_for various reasons..._

*3 Doors Down - Here Without You*

A hundred days had made me older 
Since the last time that I saw your pretty face 
A thousand lights had made me colder 
And I don’t think I can look at this the same 
But all the miles had separate 
They disappeared now when I’m dreaming of your face 

I’m here without you baby but your still on my lonely mind 
I think about you baby and I dream about you all the time 
I’m here without you baby but your still with me in my dreams 
And tonight it’s only you and me 

The miles just keep rolling as the people either way to say hello 
I hear this life is overrated but I hope it gets better as we go 

I’m here without you baby but your still on my lonely mind 
I think about you baby and I dream about you all the time 
I’m here without you baby but your still with me in my dreams 
And tonight girl it’s only you and me 

Everything I know, and anywhere I go 
It gets hard but it won’t take away my love 
And when the last one falls, when it’s all said and done 
it get hard but it won’t take away my love 

I’m here without you baby but your still on my lonely mind 
I think about you baby and I dream about you all the time 
I’m here without you baby but your still with me in my dreams 
And tonight girl it’s only you and me 

I’m here without you baby but your still on my lonely mind 
I think about you baby and I dream about you all the time 
I’m here without you baby but your still with me in my dreams 
But tonight girl it’s only you and me


----------



## mariacallas

_*by your side ~ sade*

You think I'd leave your side baby?
You know me better than that
You think I'd leave down when your down on your knees?
I wouldn't do that

I'll do you right when your wrong
I-----ohhh, ohhh

If only you could see into me

oh, when your cold
I'll be there to hold you tight to me
When your on the outside baby and you can't get in
I will show you, your so much better than you know
When your lost, when your alone and you can't get back again
I will find you darling I'll bring you home

If you want to cry
I am here to dry your eyes
and in no time you'll be fine

You think I'd leave your side baby
You know me better than that
You think I'd leave you down when your down on your kness
I wouldn't do that

I'll do you right when your wrong
I-----I, ohhhh, ohhh

If only you could see into me

Oh when your cold
I'll be there
To hold you tight to me
Oh when your alone
I'l be there by your side baby
_


----------



## Suki_Nova

Cheered myself up with this... sometimes you got to smile.

Carter USM - Falling on a bruise

You win some and you lose some
and I've lost the will to lose
my part-time job
and my faith in God
fallling on a bruise

And this no star bed and breakfast
and insolvency abuse
make me feel like throwing myself
off the kitchen shelf
falling on a brulse

And all of my unworldly goods,
the bailiffs took them too
for all the ducked bills and silly sods
from Brian Mills' catalogue
something borrowed, bartered and blew

You win some and you lose some
and you save nothing for a rainy day
you need your nutrasweet daddy
some peppermint patty
or just a hackneyed old cabbie
who can drive you and your babby away

Two fives or a ten
could get me back to you
and stop me
falling on a bruise

(It's not that I'm agrophobic
it's just that it's not safe
to go out anymore so I just
stay indoors with my T.V. Times.
my petty crimes and my nursery
rhymes, someone said that the
sound of a baby crying is the
most beautiful sound in the
world and beauty is in the eye
of the beholder but as my heart
grows colder. and colder I just
feel so tired. The fridge is empty,
the walls are damp, there's no hot
water and I look like a tramp and
tramps like us baby we were born
to walk but where does a mother's
girl go when her mother's gone?
Some you win and some you lose
I've spent my whole lifetime
falling on a bruise and if I had
the chance to do it all again...

I'd change everything.)


----------



## Suki_Nova

The Beatles - "Help!"



Help, I need somebody,
Help, not just anybody,
Help, you know I need someone, help.

When I was younger, so much younger than today,
I never needed anybody’s help in any way.
But now these days are gone, I’m not so self assured,
Now I find I’ve changed my mind and opened up the doors.

Help me if you can, I’m feeling down
_And I do appreciate you being round_.
Help me, get my feet back on the ground,
Won’t you please, please help me.

And now my life has changed in oh so many ways,
My independence seems to vanish in the haze.
But every now and then I feel so insecure,
I know that I just need you like I’ve never done before.

Help me if you can, I’m feeling down
And I do appreciate you being round.
Help me, get my feet back on the ground,
Won’t you please, please help me.

When I was younger, so much younger than today,
I never needed anybody’s help in any way.
But now these days are gone, I’m not so self assured,
Now I find I’ve changed my mind and opened up the doors.

Help me if you can, I’m feeling down
And I do appreciate you being round.
Help me, get my feet back on the ground,
Won’t you please, please help me, help me, help me, oh


----------



## Negative

"I wish you knew . . . I wish you knew how much I wish that you were here with me . . . .I wish you were . . . here . . . "


*I Wish You Were Here--John Creamer and Stephane K*


----------



## cherub

*Artist: Tori Amos  
Album: The Beekeeper  
Title: Sleeps With Butterflies * 


Above where we live
Then I look up a glare in my eyes
Are you having regrets about last night
I'm not but I like rivers that rush in
So then I dove in
Is there trouble ahead
For you the acrobat
I won't push you unless you have a net

*You say the word
You know I will find you
Or if you need some time
I don't mind
I don't hold on
To the tail of your kite
I'm not like the girls that you've known
But I believe I'm worth coming home to
Kiss away night*

This girl only sleeps with butterflies
With butterflies
So go on and fly then boy

Balloons
Look good from on the ground
I fear with pins and needles around
We may fall then stumble
Upon a carousel
It could take us anywhere

I'm not like the girls that you've known
But I believe I'm worth coming home to
Kiss away night
This girl only sleeps with butterflies
With butterflies
With butterflies


----------



## euphoricdork

everybody cares, everybody understands
yes everybody cares about you
yeah and whether or not you want them to
it's a chemical embrace that kicks you in the head
to a pure synthetic sympathy that infuriates you totally
and a quiet lie that makes you wanna scream and shout
so here i lay dreaming looking at the brilliant sun
raining it's guiding light upon everyone
for a moment's rest you can lean against the banister
after running upstairs again and again from wherever they came to fix
you in but always fear the city's finest follow right behind
you got a pretty vision in your head
a pencil full of poison lead
and a sickened smoke illegal in every town
so here i lay dreaming looking at the brilliant sun
raining its guiding light upon everyone
here i lay dreaming looking at the brilliant sun
raining its guiding light upon everyone
you say you mean well, you don't know what you mean
fucking ought to stay the hell away from things you know nothing about

elliott smith - everybody cares, everybody understands


----------



## neverwas

*nelly ft/ tim mcgraw - over and over*

Cause its all in my head
I think about it over and over again
And I can't keep picturing you with him
And it hurts so bad, yeah
Cause it's all in my head
I think about it over and over again
I replay it over and over again
And I can't take it yeah I can't shake it
Nooo

I can't wait to see you
Want to see if you still got that look in your eyes
That one you had for me before we said our goodbyes
And it's a shame that we got to spend our time
Being mad about the same things
Over and over again
About the same things
Over and over again
Ohh
But I think she's leaving
Ooh man she's leaving
I don't know what else to do
(I can't go on not loving you)

Cause its all in my head
I think about it over and over again
And I can't keep picturing you with him
And it hurts so bad, yeah
Cause its all in my head
I think about it over and over again
I replay it over and over again yeah
And I can't take it yeah I can't shake it
Nooo

I remember the day you left
I remember the last breath you took right in front of me
When you said that u would leave
I was too damn stubborn to try to stop you or say anything
But I see clearly now 
And this choice I made keep playing in my head
Over and over again
Playing my head
Over and over again
Ohh
I think she's leaving
Ooh man she's leaving
I don't know what else to do
(I can't go on not loving you)

Cause its all in my head
I think about it over and over again
And I can't keep picturing you with him
And it hurts so bad, yeah
Cause its all in my head
I think about it over and over again
I replay it over and over again 
And I can't take it I can't shake it
Nooo

(Now that I've realizes that I'm going down
From all this pain you've put me through
Everytime I close my eyes I lock it down
I can't go on not loving you)

Cause its all in my head
I think about it over and over again
And I can't keep picturing you with him
And it hurts so bad, yeah
Cause its all in my head
I think about it over and over again
I replay it over and over again
And I can't take it I can't shake it
Nooo

Cause its all in my head
I think about it over and over again
And I can't keep picturing you with him
And it hurts so bad, yeah
Cause its all in my head
I think about it over and over again
I replay it over and over again
And I can't take it I can't shake it
Nooo

Over and Over again
Over and Over again
Cause it's all in my head


----------



## Mariposa

*for my friends*

*Beatles - With A Little Help From My Friends*

What would you think if I sang out of tune,
Would you stand up and walk out on me.
Lend me your ears and I’ll sing you a song,
And I’ll try not to sing out of key.
I get by with a little help from my friends,
I get high with a little help from my friends,
Going to try with a little help from my friends.

What do I do when my love is away?
(does it worry you to be alone)
How do I feel by the end of the day?
(are you sad because you’re on your own)

No I get by with a little help from my friends,

Do you need anybody,
I need somebody to love.
Could it be anybody
I want somebody to love.

Would you believe in a love at first sight,
Yes I’m certain that it happens all the time.
What do you see when you turn out the light,
I can’t tell you, but I know it’s mine.

Oh I get by with a little help from my friends,
Do you need anybody,
I just need someone to love,
Could it be anybody,
I want somebody to love.
I get by with a little help from my friends,
Yes I get by with a little help from my friends,
With a little help from my friends.


----------



## rewiiired

*IMAGINE: John Lennon.*

Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people
living for today

Imagine there's no countries
It isnt hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
No religion too
Imagine all the people
living life in peace

Imagine no possesions
I wonder if you can
No need for greed or hunger
A brotherhood of man
Imagine all the people
Sharing all the world

You may say Im a dreamer
but Im not the only one
I hope some day you'll join us
And the world will live as one.


----------



## Suki_Nova

The Pretenders - Don't Get Me Wrong

Don’t get me wrong
If I’m looking kind of dazzled
I see neon lights
Whenever you walk by

Don’t get me wrong
If you say hello and I take a ride
Upon a sea where the mystic moon
Is playing havoc with the tide
Don’t get me wrong

Don’t get me wrong
If I’m acting so distracted
I’m thinking about the fireworks
That go off when you smile

Don’t get me wrong
If I split like light refracted
I’m only off to wander
Across a moonlit mile

Once in awhile
Two people meet
Seemingly for no reason
They just pass on the street
Suddenly thunder, showers everywhere
Who can explain the thunder and rain
But there’s something in the air

Don’t get me wrong
If I come and go like fashion
I might be great tomorrow
But hopeless yesterday

Don’t get me wrong
If I fall in the ’mode of passion’
It might be unbelievable
But let’s not say so long
It might just be fantastic
Don’t get me wrong


----------



## syd

*Radiohead - Creep* 

When you were here before, 
couldn't look you in the eye. 
You're just like an angel,
your skin makes me cry. 
You float like a feather,
in a beautiful world 
I wish I was special, 
you're so fucking special.

*But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.* 
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here. 

I don't care if it hurts, 
I want to have control. 
I want a perfect body,
I want a perfect soul.
I want you to notice,
when I'm not around. 
You're so fucking special,
I wish I was special.

*But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.* 
What the hell am I doing here?.
I don't belong here

She's running out the door, 
she's running, 
she run, run, run, run, run.

Whatever makes you happy,
whatever you want. 
You're so fucking special,
I wish I was special,

*But I'm a creep, I'm a weirdo.* 
What the hell am I doing here?
I don't belong here,
I don't belong here


----------



## fruitfly

*Temple of the Dog* - _Hunger Strike_:


> I don’t mind stealing bread
> From the mouths of decadence
> But I can’t feed on the powerless
> When my cup’s already overfilled
> But it’s on the table
> The fire is cooking
> And they’re farming babies
> While the slaves are working
> The blood is on the table
> And their mouths are choking
> But I’m growing hungry


----------



## Mariposa

I love Kylie, have since I was a kid, and this song has such an infectious beat.

*Kylie Minogue - I Believe In You*

I don't believe you know me
Although you know my name
I don't believe the faults I have
Are only mine to blame
I don't believe in magic
It's only in the mind
I don't believe I'd love somebody
Just to pass the time..

But I..i..i.. believe in you
And I..i..i.. believe in you

I don't believe that beauty
Will ever be replaced
I don't believe a masterpiece
Could ever match your face
The joker's always smiling
In every hand thats dealt
I don't believe that when you die
Your presence isn't felt

But I..i..i.. believe in you
And I..i..i.. believe in you
But I..i..i.. believe in you
And I..i..i.. believe in you

And if you ever have to go away
Nothing in my world could ever be the same
Nothing lasts for ever, but together til the end
I'll give you everything I have again and again

'Cause I believe in you, I believe In,
I Believe in you, I Believe in,
I Believe in you, I believe in,
I believe in you, I Believe in,

'Cause I..i..i.. believe in you
And I..i..i.. believe in you
But I..i..i.. believe in you
And I..i..i.. believe in you

I believe in you, I Believe in
I believe in you, I Believe in
I believe in you, I Believe in
I believe in you, I Believe in

I believe, I believe, I believe in you....


----------



## FiatFlux

*Bob Dylan - It's Alright Ma (I'm Only Bleeding)*
Darkness at the break of noon
Shadows even the silver spoon
The handmade blade, the child's balloon
Eclipses both the sun and moon
To understand you know too soon
There is no sense in trying.

Pointed threats, they bluff with scorn
Suicide remarks are torn
From the fool's gold mouthpiece
The hollow horn plays wasted words
Proves to warn
That he not busy being born
Is busy dying.

Temptation's page flies out the door
You follow, find yourself at war
Watch waterfalls of pity roar
You feel to moan but unlike before
You discover
That you'd just be
One more person crying.

So don't fear if you hear
A foreign sound to your ear
It's alright, Ma, I'm only sighing.

As some warn victory, some downfall
Private reasons great or small
Can be seen in the eyes of those that call
To make all that should be killed to crawl
While others say don't hate nothing at all
Except hatred.

Disillusioned words like bullets bark
As human gods aim for their mark
Made everything from toy guns that spark
To flesh-colored Christs that glow in the dark
It's easy to see without looking too far
That not much
Is really sacred.

While preachers preach of evil fates
Teachers teach that knowledge waits
Can lead to hundred-dollar plates
Goodness hides behind its gates
But even the president of the United States
Sometimes must have
To stand naked.

An' though the rules of the road have been lodged
It's only people's games that you got to dodge
And it's alright, Ma, I can make it.

Advertising signs that con you
Into thinking you're the one
That can do what's never been done
That can win what's never been won
Meantime life outside goes on
All around you.

You lose yourself, you reappear
You suddenly find you got nothing to fear
Alone you stand with nobody near
When a trembling distant voice, unclear
Startles your sleeping ears to hear
That somebody thinks
They really found you.

A question in your nerves is lit
Yet you know there is no answer fit to satisfy
Insure you not to quit
To keep it in your mind and not fergit
That it is not he or she or them or it
That you belong to.

Although the masters make the rules
For the wise men and the fools
I got nothing, Ma, to live up to.

For them that must obey authority
That they do not respect in any degree
Who despise their jobs, their destinies
Speak jealously of them that are free
Cultivate their flowers to be
Nothing more than something
They invest in.

While some on principles baptized
To strict party platform ties
Social clubs in drag disguise
Outsiders they can freely criticize
Tell nothing except who to idolize
And then say God bless him.

While one who sings with his tongue on fire
Gargles in the rat race choir
Bent out of shape from society's pliers
Cares not to come up any higher
But rather get you down in the hole
That he's in.

But I mean no harm nor put fault
On anyone that lives in a vault
But it's alright, Ma, if I can't please him.

Old lady judges watch people in pairs
Limited in sex, they dare
To push fake morals, insult and stare
While money doesn't talk, it swears
Obscenity, who really cares
Propaganda, all is phony.

While them that defend what they cannot see
With a killer's pride, security
It blows the minds most bitterly
For them that think death's honesty
Won't fall upon them naturally
Life sometimes
Must get lonely.

My eyes collide head-on with stuffed graveyards
False gods, I scuff
At pettiness which plays so rough
Walk upside-down inside handcuffs
Kick my legs to crash it off
Say okay, I have had enough
What else can you show me?

And if my thought-dreams could be seen
They'd probably put my head in a guillotine
But it's alright, Ma, it's life, and life only.


----------



## Beatlebot

Tool.  from the album aenima.  Actually I can identify with every lyric on the whole album, but seeing as most of the songs have already been quoted...

*01*
Something has to change.
Un-deniable dilemma.
Boredom's not a burden
Anyone should bear.

Constant over stimulation numbs me
and I wouldn't have
It any other way.

It's not enough.
I need more.
Nothing seems to satisfy.
I don't want it.
I just need it.
To breathe, to feel, to know I'm alive.

Finger deep within the borderline.
Show me that you love me and that we belong together.
Relax, turn around and take my hand.

I can help you change
Tired moments into pleasure.
Say the word and we'll be
Well upon our way.

Blend and balance
Pain and comfort
Deep within you
Till you will not have me any other way.

It's not enough.
I need more.
Nothing seems to satisfy.
I don't want it.
I just need it.
To breathe, to feel, to know I'm alive.

Knuckle deep inside the borderline.
This may hurt a little but it's something you'll get used to.
Relax. Slip away.

Something kinda sad about
the way that things have come to be.
Desensitized to everything.
What became of subtlety?

How can it mean anything to me
If I really don't feel anything at all?

I'll keep digging till
I feel something.

Elbow deep inside the borderline.
Show me that you love me and that we belong together.
Shoulder deep within the borderline.
Relax. Turn around and take my hand.




*03*
What's coming through is alive.
What's holding up is a mirror.
But what's singing songs is a snake
Looking to turn this piss to wine.

They're both totally void of hate,
But killing me just the same.

The snake behind me hisses
What my damage could have been.
My blood before me begs me
Open up my heart again.

And I feel this coming over like a storm again.
Considerately.

Venomous voice, tempts me,
Drains me, bleeds me,
Leaves me cracked and empty.
Drags me down like some sweet gravity.

The snake behind me hisses
What my damage could have been.
My blood before me begs me
Open up my heart again.

And I feel this coming over like a storm again.

I am too connected to you to
Slip away, to fade away.
Days away I still feel you
Touching me, changing me,
And considerately killing me.

Without the skin,
Beneath the storm,
Under these tears
The walls came down.

And the snake is drowned and
As I look in his eyes,
My fear begins to fade
Recalling all of those times.

I could have cried then.
I should have cried then.

And as the walls come down and
As I look in your eyes
My fear begins to fade
Recalling all of the times
I have died
and will die.
It's all right.
I don't mind.

I am too connected to you to
Slip away, to fade away.
Days away I still feel you
Touching me, changing me,

And considerately killing me.


----------



## fruitfly

^ Sweet, a girl who likes Tool! :D

*Tricky* - _ Black Steel_ (orig. Public Enemy):


> I got a letter from the government
> The other day
> I Opened and read it
> It said they were suckers
> They wanted me for the army or whatever
> Picture me given' a damn -- I said never
> Here is a land that never gave a damn
> About a brother like me and myself
> Because they never did
> I wasn't wit' it, but just that very minute...
> It occured to me
> The suckers had authority
> Cold sweatin' as I dwell in my cell
> How long has it been?
> They got me sittin' in the state pen
> I gotta get out -- but that thought was thought before
> I contemplated a plan on the cell floor
> I'm not a fugitive on the run
> But a brother like me begun -- to be another one
> Public enemy servin' time -- they drew the line y'all
> To criticize me some crime -- never the less
> They could not understand that I'm a Black man
> And I could never be a veteran
> On the strength, the situation's unreal
> I got a raw deal, now I'm lookin for the steel
> 
> Nevertheless they cannot understand
> That I'm a black man, and I could never be a veteran.
> On the strength of situations, I'm real.
> I got a raw deal, so I'm lookin' for the steel
> Lookin for the steel.


----------



## Mariposa

I feel this way today.  I can't wait to get home and hit the bowl.  

*311 - Amber*

Brainstorm, take me away from the norm
I got to tell you something
This phenomenon, I had to put it in a song
And it goes like

Whoa, amber is the color of your energy
Whoa, shades of gold displayed naturally

You ought to know what brings me here
You glide through my head blind to fear
And I know why

*You live too far away
Your voice rings like a bell anyway*
Don't give up your independence
Unless it feels so right
Nothing good comes easily
Sometimes you gotta fight

Launched a thousand ships in my heart
So easy, still it's fine from afar
And you know that
Whoa, brainstorm take me away from the norm
Whoa, I got to tell you something


----------



## spinkle

Phish - Esther

It was late one fall night at a fairground near town
When esther first saw the armenian man
Who groveled toward her and stood by her side
With a bucket that swung in his hand

His grin stretched the folds of his pasty white cheeks
And his lips hurled a dollop of murk on the curb
And the lights from the rides showed a mischievous sparkle
That flashed in his hollow eyed stare

He said "little girl, you can chop off my legs
And then peel off my socks if you want to.
But I�d rather you took this old puppet from me
That I hold in my pail as we speak."

And he stood looking down at the innocent girl
And she stared at the bucket bewildered
Til he lifted the doll for the young girl to see
And a giant smile grew on his face
She saw the doll�s eyes and she couldn�t resist
And she thanked the man quickly and ran to the church
And she burst through the door with puppet held high
And a hush filled the chapel, and the people looked mean

Esther tried in vain to pacify the mob
Quibble grew to spat, to wrangle, then to brawl
The frenzied congregation struggled desperately to fetch
The pretty puppet snugly nestled deep in esther�s leather sack
Through the window of the church a storm began to rage
And esther knew the time had come to flee

She scurried down the aisle toward the doorway in the distance
And out into the rainstorm where she felt she would be free
But the wind was blowing harder
And her skirt began to billow
Until finally her feet began to lift

And she rose above the people and the houses
And the chimneys
And esther and the doll were set adrift
Floating higher over the hills, and the valleys and treetops
They�d flutter and glide
Soaring and turning suspended on air
With the earth far below them they�d tumble
And dive through the clouds

And she began to plummet earthward till she
Landed in the nasty part of town

She glanced about the village sure to find the evil men
Who rob and pillage in the darkest hour of night
Nervously she fumbled for the pouch that held the
Puppet on her rump.

Feeling quite outnumbered esther hid behind
A nearby pile of lumber, where she waited
Till the dawn
Cause it would have been a blunder to
Succumb to a hoodlum on the prowl

When the morning came, she wandered through the streets
Along the chilly lake that lay beside the town
At last a peaceful moment, but she thought she heard a sound
It was an angry mob of joggers coming up to knock her down

As esther stood and shook her head
The joggers were approaching
And she knew she had no choice left but to swim
As the frosty water sank it�s bitter teeth into her hide
She tried to slide the heavy clothing from her skin

Naked now she made her way toward the shore
When suddenly she felt a tiny tugging at her toe.
And the puppet she�d forgotten wrapped it�s tiny
Little arms around her ankle and wouldn�t let her go.

The waves seemed to open and swallow her whole
As the doll pulled her down through the eerie green deep
And the sound of the laughing old man filled her ears
As she drifted away to a tranquil
And motionless sleep.


----------



## ihateecstacy

bob seger - against the wind

The years rolled slowly past 
And I found myself alone 
Surrounded by strangers I thought were my friends 
I found myself further and further from my home 
And I guess I lost my way 
There were oh so many roads 
I was living to run and running to live 
Never worried about paying or even how much I owed 
Moving eight miles a minute for months at a time 
Breaking all of the rules that would bend 
I began to find myself searching 
Searching for shelter again and again 
-----------------------------------------------
nirvana - dumb

I'm not like them
But I can pretend
The sun is gone
But I have a light
The day is done
But I'm having fun
I think I'm dumb
Or maybe just happy

My heart is broke
But I have some glue
Help me inhale
And mend it with you
We'll float around
And hang out on clouds
Then we'll come down
And have a hangover 
---------------------------


----------



## dleigh

*Eminem - MOSH*

I pledge allegiance to the flag of the United States of America
And to the Republic for which it stands
One nation under God
[People It feels so good to be back..]

Scrutinize every word, memorize every line
I spit it once, refuel, reenergize, and rewind
I give sight to the blind, mind sight through the mind
I excercise my right to express when I feel it's time
It's just all in your mind, what you interpret it as
I say to fight you take it as I’m gonna whip someone's ass
If you don't understand don't even bother to ask
A father who has grown up with a fatherless past
Who has blown up now to rap phenomenon that has
Or at least shows no difficulty multi task
And juggling both, perhaps mastered his craft slash
Entrepreneur who has held long too few more rap acts
Who has had a few obstacles thrown his way through the last half
Of his career typical manure moving past that
Mister kiss his ass crack, he's a class act
Rubber band man, yea he just snaps back

Come along, follow me as I lead through the darkness
As I provide just enough spark, that we need to proceed
Carry on, give me hope, give me strength,
Come with me, and I won't stear you wrong
Put your faith and your trust as I guide us through the fog
Till the light, at the end, of the tunnel, we gonna fight,
We gonna charge, we gonna stomp, we gonna march through the swamp
We gonna mosh through the marsh, take us right through the doors

To the people up top, on the side and the middle,
Come together, let's all bomb and swamp just a little
Just let it gradually build, from the front to the back
All you can see is a sea of people, some white and some black
Don't matter what color, all that matters is we gathered together
To celebrate for the same cause, no matter the weather
If it rains let it rain, yea the wetter the better
They ain't gonna stop us, they can't, we're stronger now more then ever,
They tell us no we say yea, they tell us stop we say go,
Rebel with a rebel yell, raise hell we gonna let em know
Stomp, push up, mush, fuck Bush, until they bring our troops home come on just . . .

Come along, follow me as I lead through the darkness
As I provide just enough spark, that we need to proceed
Carry on, give me hope, give me strength,
Come with me, and I won't stear you wrong
Put your faith and your trust as I guide us through the fog
Till the light, at the end, of the tunnel, we gonna fight,
We gonna charge, we gonna stomp, we gonna march through the swamp
We gonna mosh through the marsh, take us right through the doors, come on

Imagine it pouring, it's raining down on us,
Mosh pits outside the oval office
Someone's trying to tell us something, maybe this is God just saying
we're responsible for this monster, this coward, that we have empowered
This is Bin Laden, look at his head nodding,
How could we allow something like this, Without pumping our fist
Now this is our, final hour
Let me be the voice, and your strength, and your choice
Let me simplify the rhyme, just to amplify the noise
Try to amplify the times it, and multiply it by six
Teen million people are equal of this high pitch
Maybe we can reach Al Quaida through my speech
Let the President answer on high anarchy
Strap him with AK-47, let him go
Fight his own war, let him impress daddy that way
No more blood for oil, we got our own battles to fight on our soil
No more psychological warfare to trick us to think that we ain't loyal
If we don't serve our own country we're patronizing a hero
Look in his eyes, it's all lies, the stars and stripes
They've been swiped, washed out and wiped,
And Replaced with his own face, mosh now or die
If I get sniped tonight you'll know why, because I told you to fight

So come along, follow me as I lead through the darkness
As I provide just enough spark, that we need to proceed
Carry on, give me hope, give me strength,
Come with me, and I won't stear you wrong
Put your faith and your trust as I guide us through the fog
Till the light, at the end, of the tunnel, we gonna fight,
We gonna charge, we gonna stomp, we gonna march through the swamp
We gonna mosh through the marsh, take us right through the doors

[Eminem speaking angrily]
And as we proceed, to mosh through this desert storm, in these closing statements,
if they should argue, let us beg to differ, as we set aside our differences,
and assemble our own army, to disarm this weapon of mass destruction
that we call our president, for the present,
and mosh for the future of our next generation,
to speak and be heard, Mr. President, Mr. Senator


----------



## Suki_Nova

Blink 182 - I miss you

Sounds a bit depressing, but 1.2 will understand what I mean 

(I miss you, I miss you)
Hello there, the angel from my nightmare
The shadow in the background of the morgue
The unsuspecting victim of darkness in the valley
We can live like Jack and Sally if we want 
Where you can always find me
We'll have Halloween on Christmas
And in the night we'll wish this never ends
We'll wish this never ends

(I miss you, I miss you)
(I miss you, I miss you)

Where are you and I'm so sorry
I cannot sleep I cannot dream tonight
I need somebody and always
This sick strange darkness 
Comes creeping on so haunting every time
And as I stared I counted 
Webs from all the spiders
Catching things and eating their insides
Like indecision to call you
and hear your voice of treason
Will you come home and stop this pain tonight
Stop this pain tonight

Don't waste your time on me you're already 
The voice inside my head (I miss you, I miss you)
Don't waste your time on me you're already 
The voice inside my head (I miss you, I miss you)


(I miss you, I miss you)


----------



## Suki_Nova

don't you know that when you touch me baby... that it's torture 
brush up against me i get chills all down my spine 
when you talk to me it's painful 
you don't know what you do to... this heart of mine

don't make this one dimensional 

the way i feel is sexual 
the way i feel is sexual 

it can't just be intellectual 

the way i feel is sexual 
the way i feel is sexual 

when you're next to me 

i confess i watch your mouth move baby when you're speaking 
study your body when you walk out of the room 
you'll see how much you value my friendship 
but i want you addicted to my perfume

when you're next to me 

baby talk to me and let me kiss you 
let me show you the things i can do for you

when you're next to me


----------



## KAZ

What we had
Of course it makes me sad
That is when I say to myself
I won't be following
You were just borrowing
Me

Just one more cup of coffee
Before you have to leave
These rooms are getting tired of you
I'm hungry for familiar
Look forward to my bath
Underwater time machine

Where you'll be
I hope you'll think of me
Even though you say to yourself
I won't be following
I won't be following
I won't be following
You

--Chungking, "Following"

I'm fucking hooked on nip/tuck now. CURSE YOU, INSOMNIA!


----------



## mariacallas

_Originally posted by Suki_Nova _
*don't you know that when you touch me baby... that it's torture 
brush up against me i get chills all down my spine 
when you talk to me it's painful 
you don't know what you do to... this heart of mine

don't make this one dimensional 

the way i feel is sexual 
the way i feel is sexual 

it can't just be intellectual 

the way i feel is sexual 
the way i feel is sexual 

when you're next to me 

i confess i watch your mouth move baby when you're speaking 
study your body when you walk out of the room 
you'll see how much you value my friendship 
but i want you addicted to my perfume

when you're next to me 

baby talk to me and let me kiss you 
let me show you the things i can do for you

when you're next to me *[/QUOTE] 


awesome...my most favorite amber song EVER %)


----------



## Suki_Nova

^^ It's a damn fine song isn't it! It was just PERFECT for the person I posted it for


----------



## Mariposa

This somehow seems appropriate at the moment... and it's got the best beat ever!

*Armand Van Helden - You Don't Know Me*

_What was my problem with man you ask?
No, I ask you what was man's problem with me?_

You don't even know me
You say that I'm not living right
You don't understand me
So why do you judge my life?
You don't even know me
You say that I'm not living right
You don't understand me
So why do you judge my life?

I don't ask for nothing
I'm always holding my own
Every time I turn around, there's something
People talking 'bout what they don't know
And when I try to move on up
They're always pullin' me down
I'm tired and I've had enough
It's my life, and i'm living it now

I always wonder why
People try to hurt me
No happiness in their own lives
So they act out all their jealousy
Who are you to say that I'm living wrong?
Always telling me what to do
I've decided that I gotta be strong
What makes you think that I needed you?
You don't know me

You don't even know me (ohh, you dont know me)
You say that I'm not livin' right (you don't understand the way that I feel)
You don't understand me (you can't even see my pain)
So why do you judge my life (oohhh you don't know)

Who are you?
You say I'm not livin' right
Anything I try to do
You haven't walked in my shoes
I'm gonna move on
It's my life, it's my life


----------



## beanpoophead

the used - im a fake

Small, simple, safe price. Rise the wake and carry me with all of my regrets. This is not a small cut that scabs, and dries, and flakes, and heals. And I am not afraid to die. I'm not afraid to bleed, and fuck, and fight. I want the pain of payment. What's left, but a section of pigmy size cuts. Much like a slew of a thousand unwanted fucks. Would you be my little cut? Would you be my thousand fucks? And make mark leaving space for the guilt to be liquid. To fill, and spill over, and under my thoughts. My sad, sorry, selfish cry out to the cutter. I'm cutting trying to picture your black broken heart. Love is not like anything. Especially a fucking knife.

i cant write right now - something is just like stopping me, but this... it inspires me


----------



## L2R

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter to waste the hours in an off hand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine
Staying home to watch the rain
But you were young and life was long
And there is time to kill today
But then one day you find
Ten years have got behind you
No on told you where to run
You missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
And racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter 
You never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught 
Or half the pages scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way
The time has gone. The song is over. 
Thought I had something more to say

-pink floyd "Time"


----------



## mariacallas

_*your song ~ elton john / bernie taupin*_


It's a little bit funny, this feeling inside
I'm not one of those, who can easily hide
I don't have much money, but boy if I did
I'd buy a big house where we both could live

If I was a sculptor, but then again no,
Or a man who makes potions in a travelling show
I know it's not much, but it's the best I can do
My gift is my song and this one's for you

And you can tell everybody, this is your song
It may be quite simple but now that it's done
I hope you don't mind, I hope don't you mind
That I put down in words
How wonderful life is while you're in the world

I sat on the roof and kicked off the moss
Well a few of the verses, well thy've got me quite cross
But the sun's been quite kind while I wrote this song,
It's for people like you, that keep it turned on.

So excuse me forgetting, but these things I do
You see I've forgotten, if they're green or they're blue
Anyway the things, what I really mean
Yours are the sweetest eyes I've ever seen.

And you can tell everybody, this is your song
It may be quite simple but now that it's done
I hope you don't mind, I hope don't you mind
That I put down in words
How wonderful life is while you're in the World


----------



## Suki_Nova

*1.2, 1.2, 1.2 *

David Gray - Be Mine

From the very first moment I saw you
That’s when I knew
All the dreams I held in my heart
Had suddenly come true
Knock me over stone cold sober
Not a think I could say or do
’cos baby when I’m walking with you now
My eyes are so wide
Like you reached right into my head
And turned on the light inside
Turning on the light
Inside my mind hey

Come on baby it’s all right
Sunday monday day or night
Written blue on white it’s plain to see
That rainy shiny night or day
What’s the difference anyway
Baby till your heart belongs to me

If I had some influence 
With the powers that be
I’d have them fire that arrow at you
Like they fired it right at me
And maybe when your heart and soul are burning
You might see
That everytime I’m talking with you
It’s always over too soon
That everyday feels so incomplete
Till you walk into the room
Say the word now 
I’ll jump that moon hey

Come on baby it’s ok
Rainy shiny night or day
There’s nothing in the way now
Don’t you see
Winter summer day or night
Centigrade of fahrenheit
Baby till your heart belongs to me
Thursday friday short or long
When you got a love so strong
How can it be wrong now mercy me
Jumpin’ jesus holy cow!
What’s the difference anyhow
Baby till your heart belongs to me


----------



## jaymie

Where Is Everybody NIN

did you happen to catch
or did it happen so fast
what you thought would always last
has passed you by
is everything speeding up
or am I slowing down
just spinning around
and I don't know why
all the pieces don't fit
thought I really didn't give a shit
I never wanted to be like you
but for all I aspire
I am really a liar
and I'm running out of things I can do

I'd like to stay
but every day
everything pushes me further away
if you could show
help me to know
how it's supposed to be
where did it go?

pleading and
needing and
bleeding and
breeding and
feeding
exceeding
where is everybody
trying and
lying
defying
denying
crying and
dying
where is everybody

well okay, enough
you've had your fun
but come on there has got to be someone
that hasn't yet become
so numb
and succumb
and
god damn I am so tired of pretending
of wishing I was ending
when all I'm really doing is trying to hide
and keep it inside
and fill it with lies
open my eyes?
maybe I wish I could try

pleading and
needing and
bleeding and
breeding and
feeding
exceeding
where is everybody
trying and
lying
defying
denying
crying and
dying
where is everybody


----------



## fruitfly

*Faithless* - _Mass Destruction:_


> My dad came into my room holding his hat
> I knew he was leaving,
> he sat on my bed told me some facts, son.
> I have a duty, calling on me
> You and your sister be brave my little soldier
> And don't forget all I told ya
> Your the mister of the house now remember this
> And when you wake up in the morning give ya momma a kiss
> Then I had to say goodbye
> 
> In the morning woke momma with a kiss on each eyelid,
> Even though I'm only a kid
> Certain things can't be hid
> Momma grabbed me
> Held me like I was made of gold
> But left her inner stories untold
> I said, momma it will be alright
> When daddy comes home, tonight
> 
> Whether long range weapon or suicide bomb
> Wicked mind is a weapon of mass destruction
> Whether you're soar away sun or BBC 1
> Misinformation is a weapon of mass destruction
> If your'e a Caucasian or a poor Asian
> Racism is a weapon of mass destruction
> Whether inflation or globalization
> Fear is a weapon of mass destruction
> 
> Whether Halliburton or Enron or anyone
> Greed is a weapon of mass destruction
> We need to find courage, overcome
> Inaction is a weapon of mass destruction
> The skin under my chin is exploding again
> I'm getting stress from some other children
> I'm holding it in.
> We taking sides like a politician
> And if I get friction, we get to fighting
> I defend my dad, he's the best of all men
> And whatever he's doing, he's doing the right thing
> It's frightening, but it makes me mad
> Why do all these people seem to hate my dad
> And if that aint enough now I got these spots
> I go to sleep every night with my stomach in knots
> And what's more, I can hear momma next door
> Explore the radio for reports of war
> And all we ever seem to do
> Is hide the tears
> Seem like daddy been gone for years
> But he was right
> Now I'm geared up for the fight
> And he would be proud of me
> If my daddy come home tonight
> Listen me calmly
> 
> Whether long range weapon or suicide bomb
> Wicked mind is a weapon of mass destruction
> Whether you're soar away sun or BBC 1
> Misinformation is a weapon of mass destruction
> If you're a Caucasian or a poor Asian
> Racism is a weapon of mass destruction
> Whether inflation or globalization
> Fear is a weapon of mass destruction
> 
> Whether Halliburton or Enron or anyone
> Greed is a weapon of mass destruction
> We need to find courage, overcome
> Inaction is a weapon of mass destruction
> 
> My story stops here, lets be clear
> This scenario is happening everywhere
> And you ain't going to nirvana or farvana
> You're coming right back here to live out your karma
> With even more drama than previously, seriously
> Just how many centuries have we been
> waiting for someone else to make us free
> And we refuse to see
> That people overseas suffer just like we
> Bad leadership and ego's unfettered and free
> Who feed one the people they're supposed to lead
> I don't need good people to pray and wait
> For the lord to make it all straight
> There's only now, do it right.
> Cos I don't want your daddy, leaving home tonight.



*** Watch the video here. ***


----------



## Sugar_Qween

Human League - One Man

(Hideously cheesy I know... but it's the best I can do!)

When you ask me do I mean it? 
You have to know
You are the only one!

I ask you if it is forever
How can I show? 
There’s no comparison!

Beyond my doubt
Beyond devout
Beyond the stars tonight

One man in my heart
One man in my head
Oo la la la oo la la la
One man in my house
One man in my bed
Oo la la la oo la la la

My faith is stronger than existence
Longer than time
More fiery than the sun
Within a universe exploding
Though we are mist
Among oblivion

Or should I lie? 
So I can cry
In my sleep tonight

Your clumsy grace
I love your face
And when we meet
Oo oo oo la la la
Your kiss so sweet
The things we choose
The things we choose
The life we use
The life we use
The things you say
All the things you say
The need to stay
And the need to stay

One man in my heart
One man in my head
Oo la la la oo la la la
One man in my heart
One man in my house
One man in my bed
Oo la la la oo la la la
I’ve got one man one man
One man in my...


----------



## Blue Footed Booby

*i love Macho's diss song about the Hulk!*

'Be A Man' - Macho Man Randy Savage 

Huh Hulk Hogan, Hollywood Hulkster, whatever they call you, I’m comin
after you, you coward

Hot diggity damn Hulk I’m glad you set it off (set if off)
Used to be hard Hulk now ya done turned soft
Doin’ telephone commercials I seen ya
Dancin’ in tights as a ballerina
I knew all along you had those tendencies
Cuz you’ve been runnin’ from Macho like I got a disease
Dude please your pay per view event was a joke
You’re avoidin’ Randy Savage cuz you know you’ll get smoked
Come on that phony fight the Rock spanked you fast
But when I challenged Hogan to a real fight he passed
I called him out but the punk was scared to go
It was a charity event but the Hulk didn’t show
Hollywood Hulkster you’re at the end of your rope
And I’m a kick ya in the butt and wash your mouth out with soap
Cuz like Rodney Dangerfield you gets’ no respect
So come on Hulk let’s wreck so I can put you in check

CHORUS

Be a man Hulk Come on don’t be scared
Your runnin’ from Macho that’s what I heard

Be a man Hogan Come on don’t be a chump
I never thought Hulk would go out like a punk

Be a man Hulk Come on don’t be scared
You’re runnin’ from Macho that’s what I heard

Be a man Hogan Boy you’s a chump
Cuz Hulk Hogan is a real big punk


They call you Hollywood (hugh hugh) don’t make me laugh
Cuz your movies and your actin’ skills are both trash
Your movies straight to video the box office can’t stand
While I got myself a feature role in Spider Man
Ya hidin’ man but when I find you it’s on
And when I slam ya to the dirt you’ll wish you’s never born
I smell a coward mmmm is that you Hogan
Macho’s gonna kick ya butt is the slogan
You try to ignore me thinkin’ I’ll go away
But I’m a keep on messin’ wit ya dude day after day
And once you step to Macho you’re through
The joke’s on you so Hulk what you gonna do
Probably nothing cuz you’re a real big punk
You called my dad up on the phone man you’s a chump
Cuz if you really got static take it up with me
And I’ll punk ya butt out for the world to see


----------



## rewiiired

*Drive -- Incubus.*

Sometimes I feel the fear of
Uncertainty stinging clear
And I can't help but ask myself how much 
I let the fear take the wheel and steer

It's driven me before
And it seems to have a vague, haunting mass appeal
But lately I'm beginning to find that I
Should be the one behind the wheel

Whatever tomorrow brings I'll be there
With open arms and open eyes, yeah
Whatever tomorrow brings, I'll be there
I'll be there

So if I decide to waiver my
Chance to be one of the hive
Will I choose water over wine
And hold my own and drive

It's driven me before and it seems to be the way
That everyone else gets around
But lately I'm beginning to find that when
I drive myself my light is found

Would you choose water over wine
Hold the wheel and drive


----------



## beanpoophead

ben harper - another lonely day

Yes indeed I'm, alone again
And here come emptiness, crashing in
Its either love or hate I cant find in between
Cuz I've been with witches and I have been with a queen

It wouldn't have worked out anyway
So now it's just another lonely day (yeah eh)
Further along we just may
But for now its just another lonely day

Wish there was something I could say or do
I can resist anything but the temptation from you
But I'd rather walk alone then chase you around
I'd rather fall myself then let you drag me on down


----------



## L2R

^That's sums up right now for me too


----------



## Sugar_Qween

Kosheen - "All In My Head"

I wonder why
You act so fly
When you try, so hard to try, to try, to try, to try
I see the sky, is open wide
Take a look inside
Its wild like a giant sweet
C'mon! 
It's all in my head,
It's all in my head

Us only, you and me
Wherever you go I will be
Just close your eyes and you'll see
And wherever you go I will be
On the other side
Of life we glide
Got our pride
Standing tall in the sun
Oh we're flying high
Spinning in night time
Living life and loving free
This is where I wanna be
C'mon

It's all in my head,
It's all in my head

Us only, you and me
Wherever you go I will be
Just close your eyes and you'll see
And wherever you go I will be

It's all in my head,
It's all in my head

Us only, you and me
Wherever you go I will be
Just close your eyes and you'll see
And wherever you go I will be


----------



## spinkle

*Phish - Wading in the Velvet Sea*

I've been wading in the velvet sea
I've been wading in the velvet sea
I've been wading in the, I've been wading in the...

I took a moment from my day
and wrapped it up in things you'd say
mailed it off to your address
you'll get it pretty soon unless
the packaging begins to break
and all the points I tried to make
are tossed with thoughts into a bin
time leaks out, my life leaks in

and you won't find moments in a box
and someone else will set your clocks
I took a moment from my day
and wrapped it up in things you'd say
and mailed it off to you

and you won't find moments in a box
and someone else will set your clocks
I took a moment from my day

I've been wading in the velvet sea
I've been wading in the velvet sea
I've been wading in the, I've been wading in the...


----------



## Space Echo

*Alpha - Sometime Later*

Touch my hand
It's only me, listen
I'm here.

Come to stand
In sultry fields
With you.

And now
Old dummy day
I know
Is over this way.

I'm laughing
Saw you gonna kiss me
You see
Yeah as I said.

One day she won't
A lonely bird
Alone.

Judgement day
Saw the world it's gone
Unheard.

Sold the sea
A lot how it feels to me.

I hate the word it's sad to see
I take your weight
And your heart fades away
Today a renegade
To lay in woods
By the pheasants.

I mean it
You don't
Force on my head
Kill our nightmare.

A lonely bird, a lonely bird
A lonely bird, a lonely bird
A lonely bird, alone.

Colour me
Cover me in the colour that reminds you
Solemnly.

Could make the same mistake
And you would never know
That I am, that I am
Alone, now.

Something, something
Tells me that you
Have something
On, all of us now
You're heaven
Taking over me now
Colour me hate
Raw little nerve
Colour me and pull us
Only home
Me home.

Hold the sun down
Hold the sun down
Hold the moon down
Leave me to rest
Want the world man
Too the words out
Only relief is
To slip through the nets
Hold a minute
And stop a minute
And go, oh oh
Hold a minute
You said to me
Said to me and
(Breath, breath, breath, breath, breath ...)
You said it to me
Sometime later.


----------



## Loki_thc

Warsawpack-Attention to deficit.(I love this band.....too bad the broke up)

In this age of rapid change/we got so many strains... of the man-made pain/ we got the stress the pressure and duress/ neuroses and psychoses and clinical tests/ got the prescription for children's Ritalin's risen/ 700 percent in a five-year period/ that's serious invasion of mental terrain/ got a nation of slightly sedated brains/ who've been... raised up on television/ and then propped up and forced to watch it since they was infants/ feed them the multiple edits per second/ and then wonder why they grew up with attention deficit/ let's be correct - this is not an illness/ it's a reaction to the fucked up world that they're world's in/ and just as sure as their brains have been fucked/ ain't no drug out there to cover that shit up 

CHORUS hole in your soul/ nothin's gonna fill a whole in your soul (repeat)/ hole - gets in your soul 

Happiness now comes in a tablet/ we got the pills and caplets to keep you from snappin/ and flippin when the stress gets to you/ fucks with you - got the symptoms they got a prescription/ these pharmaceuticals to cure the blues/ of the suburban subdivision livin business men and women/ pills that'll fill in the holes in the souls of millions/ when just livin's got you wired/ over-stimuli so much in your ears and in your eyes/ that you're prescribed it's designed/ to smooth the edges and... get you off the ledge and/ get you back in the yard trimmin the hedges/ what an invention... what a useful tool/ cuz when the world falls to pieces at least we'll be keepin our cool/ takin so many drugs to cover up for/ livin within such a sinful culture


----------



## Negative

Another one of those hip hop lyrics that doesn't totally relate, but the parts that do, godDAMN do they hit home . . . 

*You Got Me--The Roots*
[Featuring Erykah Badu]
[Chorus] x 2
(Erykah Badu)
If you were worried 'bout where
I been or who I saw or
what club I went to with my homies
*baby don't worry you know that you got me*
[Verse 1]
(Black Thought)
Somebody told me that this planet was small
we use to live in the same building on the same floor
and never met before
until I'm overseas on tour
and peep this ethiopian queen from philly
taking classes abroad
she studying film and photo flash focus record
said she workin on a flick and
could my click do the score
she said she loved my show in paris
at Elysee Montmartre
and that I stepped off the stage
and took a piece of her heart
we knew from the start that
things fall apart, intentions shatter
she like that shit don't matter
when I get home get at her
*through letter, phone, whatever
let's link, let's get together*
shit you think not, think the Thought went home and forgot
time passed, we back in philly now she up in my spot
tellin me the things I'm tellin her is makin her hot
startin buildin with her constantly round the clock
*now she in my world like hip-hop*
and keep tellin me
[Chorus] x2
[Verse 2]
(Black Thought)
Yo, I'm the type that's always catchin a flight
and sometimes I gotta be out at the height of the night
and that's when she flip and get on some 'ol
(Female Voice)
Another lonely night
seems like I'm on the side you only loving your mic
I know you gotta get that paper daddy keep that shit tight
but yo I need some sort of love in my life, you dig me
while politicin with my sister from new york city
she said she know this ball player and he think I'm pretty
sike, I'm playin boo, you know it's just wit you I'm stayin boo
and when cats be poppin game I don't hear what they sayin boo
when you out there in the world, I'm still your girl
with all my classes I don't have the time for life's thrills
*so when you sweatin on stage think of me when you rhyme
and don't be listenin to your homies they be leavin you blind*
(Black Thought)
Yeah, so what you sayin I can trust you?
(Female Voice)
Is you crazy, you my king for real
(Both)
But sometimes relationships get ill
(Female Voice)
No doubt
[Chorus] x2
[Verse 3]
(Black Thought)
Thet snake could be that chick
and that rat could be that cool cat
that's whispering "she tryin to play you for the fool Black"
if something's on your chest then let it be known
see I'm not your every five minutes all on the phone
and on the topic of trust, it's just a matter of fact
that people bite back and fracture what's intact
and they'll forever be I ain't on some "oh I'm a celebrity"
I deal with the real so if it's artificial let it be
I've seen people caught in love like whirlwinds
listening to they squads and listening to girlfriends
that's exactly the point where they whole world ends
lies come in, that's where that drama begins, she like
[Chorus] until fade


----------



## Raz

Robbie Williams - _Feel_ 
Come and hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This role I've been given
I sit and talk to God
And he just laughs at my plans
My head speaks a language
I don't understand

*I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in*
Cos I got too much life
Running through my veins
Going to waste
I don't wanna die
But I ain't keen on living either
Before I fall in love
I'm preparing to leave her

Scare myself to death
That's why I keep on running
Before I've arrived
I can see myself coming
I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
Cos I got too much life
Running through my veins
Going to waste
*And I need to feel
Real love and the love ever after*
I can not get enough

I just wanna feel
Real love feel the home that I live in
I got too much love
Running through my veins
To go to waste

*I just wanna feel
Real love and the love ever after
There's a hole in my soul
You can see it in my face
It's a real big place*

Come and hold my hand
I wanna contact the living
Not sure I understand
This role I've been given
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand
Not sure I understand


----------



## ImpossibleDreamer

Queen - Under Pressure

Um boom ba bay
Um boom ba bay
Um Um boom ba bay bay

Pressure pushing down on me
Pressing down on you no man ask for
Under pressure
That burns a building down
Splits a family in two
Puts people on streets

Um ba ba bay
Um ba ba bay
Doo day duh
Ee day duh
that's okay!

It's the terror of knowing
What this world is about
Watching some good friends
Scream let me out!
Pray tomorrow takes me higher
Pressure on people
People on streets

Day day day
da da dup bup bup

O-kay
Chippin' around
my brains are on the floor
These are the days
It never rains but it pours
Ee do bay bup
Ee do bay ba bup
Novo
Bay lup
People on streets
Dee da dee da day
People on streets
De de dee da dee da dee da

It's the terror of knowing
What this world is about
Watching some good friends
Scream: let me out!
Pray tomorrow takes me higher high high
Pressure on people
People on streets

Turned away from it all
Like a blind man
Sat on a fence but it don't work
Keep coming up with love
But it's so slashed and torn
Why why why?
Love love love love love

Insanity laughs under pressure we're breaking
Can't we give ourselves one more chance?
Why can't we give love that one more chance?
Why can't we give love give love give love?
Give love give love give love give love give love give love?
Cause love's such an old fashioned word
And love dares you to care
For the people on the edge of the light
And love dares you to change our way
Of caring about ourselves
This is our last dance
This is our last dance
This is ourselves Under Pressure
Under Pressure
Pressure


----------



## Sugar_Qween

*Morcheeba - Rome Wasn't Built In A Day* 

You and me we’re meant to be
Walking free in harmony
One fine day we’ ll fly away
Don’ t you know that rome wasn’ t built in a day 

In this day and age it’s so easy to stress
’cause people are strange and you can never second guess
In order to love child we got to be strong
I’m caught in the crossfire why can’t we get along

’cause you and me we’re meant to be
Walking free in harmony
One fine day we’ ll fly away
Don’ t you know that rome wasn’ t built in a day

I’m having a daydream, we’re getting somewhere
I’m kissing your lips and running fingers through your hair
I’m as nervous as you ’bout making it right
Though we know we were wrong, we can’ t give up the fight
Oh no

’cause you and me we’re meant to be
Walking free in harmony
One fine day we’ ll run away
Don’ t you know that rome wasn’ t built in a day


----------



## StigmaShadow

*Tool - Third Eye*

Mainly appeals to me today, while reflecting back on past trips...

"Dreaming of that face again.
It's bright and blue and shimmering.
Grinning wide
And comforting me with it's three warm and wild eyes.

On my back and tumbling
Down that hole and back again
Rising up
And wiping the webs and the dew from my withered eye.

In... Out... In... Out... In... Out...

A child's rhyme stuck in my head.
It said that life is but a dream.
To find I've known this all along.

"So good to see you.
I've missed you so much.
So glad it's over.
I've missed you so much.
Came out to watch you play.
Why are you running?"

Shroud-ing all the ground around me
Is this holy crow above me.
Black as holes within a memory
And blue as our new second sun.
To pull the pieces from the sand.
Which I attempt to reassemble
To see just who I might have been.
I do not recognize the vessel,
But the eyes seem so familiar.
Like phosphorescent desert buttons
Singing one familiar song...

"So good to see you.
I've missed you so much.
So glad it's over.
I've missed you so much.
Came out to watch you play.
Why are you running away?"

Prying open my third eye.
So good to see you once again.
I thought that you were hiding.
And you thought that I had run away.
Chasing the tail of dogma.
I opened my eye and there we were.

So good to see you once again
I thought that you were hiding from me.
And you thought that I had run away.
Chasing a trail of smoke and reason.

Prying open my third eye."


----------



## syd

*The Flaming Lips - Love Yer Brain* 

Sometimes i don't know what to think about the world
When this guy is burnin' up in the street with gasoline
And the flames show no mercy
So when you really need someone to talk to you
It doesn't always work like it's supposed to

You can love yer brain
Even if it slips down the drain
*Man, i'm not no drug addict* 
But a person's gotta have something
To keep him from going insane
Well, this man kills this other man

Who's killed this other man, so it's okay
And this fourteen year old's sittin' in the electric chair
Smilin' and smokin' a cigarette
So i guess i was right all along readin' mad magazine

You can love yer brain
Even if it slips down the drain
*Man, i'm not no drug addict* 
But a person's gotta have something
To keep him from going insane
Well, this man kills this other man


----------



## tyler5

Left to Right said:
			
		

> *Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
> You fritter to waste the hours in an off hand way
> Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
> Waiting for someone or something to show you the way
> 
> Tired of lying in the sunshine
> Staying home to watch the rain
> But you were young and life was long
> And there is time to kill today
> But then one day you find
> Ten years have got behind you
> No on told you where to run
> You missed the starting gun
> 
> And you run and you run to catch up with the sun but it's sinking
> And racing around to come up behind you again
> The sun is the same in a relative way but you're older
> Shorter of breath and one day closer to death
> 
> Every year is getting shorter
> You never seem to find the time
> Plans that either come to naught
> Or half the pages scribbled lines
> Hanging on in quiet desperation is the English way
> The time has gone. The song is over.
> Thought I had something more to say
> 
> -pink floyd "Time" *


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

*The Used- all that i've got.*

So deep that it didn't even bleed and catch me
Off guard, red handed
Now I'm far from lonely
Asleep I still see you lying next to me
So deep that it didn't even bleed and catch me I..

I need something else
Would someone please just give me
Hit me, knock me out
And let me go back to sleep
I can laugh
All I want inside I still am empty
So deep that it didn't even bleed and catch me I...

I'll be just fine
Pretending I'm not
I'm far from lonely
And it's all that I've got

I'll be just fine
Pretending I'm not
I'm far from lonely
And it's all that I've got

I guess, I remember every glance you shot me
Un-harmed, I'm losing weight and some body heat
I squoze so hard
I stopped your heart from beating
So deep that I didn't even scream fuck me, I..

I'll be just fine
Pretending I'm not
I'm far from lonely
And it's all that I've got

I'll be just fine
Pretending I'm not
I'm far from lonely
And it's all that I've got
And it's all that I've got
Yeah, it's all that I've got
It's all that I've got
It's all that I've got
It's all that I've got!

So deep that it didn't even bleed and catch me
So deep that I didn't even scream fuck me

I'll be just fine
Pretending I'm not
I'm far from lonely
And it's all that I've got

I'll be just fine
Pretending I'm not
I'm far from lonely
And it's all that I've got

And it's all that I've got
Yeah, it's all that I've got


----------



## Sugar_Qween

No Doubt - Running

Run
Running all the time
Running to the future
with you right by my side

Me
I’m the one you chose
out of all the people
you wanted me the most
I’m so sorry that I’ve fallen
help me up, lets keep on running
don’t let me fall out of love

running, running
as fast as we can
I really hope you make it
(do you think we'll make it?)
we're running
keep holding my hand
it's so we don't get separated

Be
be the one I need
be the one I trust most
don’t stop inspiring me
sometimes it's hard to keep on running
we work so much to keep it going
don’t make me want to give up


----------



## alasdairm

*look at you* by *screaming trees*

Her ghost hides
In my mind
In the night
In a way she's haunting me
I'm wanting her still
Thru rose colored skies
Or blue, blue moonlight
There's miracles on high
She's walking by

When I look at you I've got a 2nd chance
Really need to have you now
One by one they fall it always breaks me down

The quiet
Cuts me thru
The candle burnt
The knife has turned
The pain withers
Alive I know deep inside

When I look at you I've got a second chance
Really need to take it now
One by one they fall it always breaks me down

--
such a beautiful tune.

alasdair


----------



## Loki_thc

Words for Snow: By Clan Zu

So many call here on their way down below & I'll be here burning till the end of time. Thoughts of the falling burn from the ceiling to wall & I'll be here waiting till the end of time. And nothing here is safe & nothing here is sacred & the thing you care for most will crawl away wounded as you tell it you love it, into the dark recesses & hollowed out corners of nothing. *And the last touch is always the hardest & the last touch is always the same & the last look is the one that will kill ya & the last touch is the one that will drive you insane.*  And as the night fell & the gutters swelled with the roar of the pissing city & the falling balling & crawling below he sat shaking uncontrollably by the window looking over the pestilent street. And he sat & he prayed & he prayed & he sat & he prayed to St. Augustus, St Brigid, Padre Pio, patron saint of all sinners, patron saint of all fools, patron saint of every fucking dying crawling thing beneath him, shouting out the names of the dead & forgotten. And he cried out for Christ's sake help me! For Christ's sake get me out of here! God of all sick things get me the fuck out of here! Release me!


----------



## syd

*Raveonettes - Uncertain Times* 

Too many fucked up years
And I can't hold her
Too many fucked up times
Have come my way
Too many teardrops yeah
I don't get it
Life moves on
If you want it to
Too many times I've felt
My heart was broken
Wasting time on someone
I don't get
But I've found someone
Who makes me better
Yeah I've found someone
Who makes me go

I wanna ride with her
In uncertain times
I wanna go where my thoughts
Can take a nap
And if the atom bomb should end us both
I'll be happy to go to the stars with you


----------



## Sugar_Qween

I feel the need to repost this...

One Man - The Human League

When you ask me do I mean it? 
You have to know
You are the only one!

I ask you if it is forever
How can I show? 
There’s no comparison!

Beyond all doubt
Beyond devout
Beyond the stars tonight

One man in my heart
One man in my head
Oo la la la oo la la la
One man in my house
One man in my bed
Oo la la la oo la la la

My faith is stronger than existence
Longer than time
More fiery than the sun
Within a universe exploding
Though we are mist
Among oblivion

Or should I lie? 
So I can cry
In my sleep tonight

Your clumsy grace
I love your face
And when we meet
Oo oo oo la la la
Your kiss so sweet
The things we choose
The things we choose
The life we use
The life we use
The things you say
All the things you say
The need to stay
And the need to stay

One man in my heart
One man in my head
Oo la la la oo la la la
One man in my heart
One man in my house
One man in my bed
Oo la la la oo la la la
I’ve got one man one man
One man in my...


----------



## Sugar_Qween

Carly Simon - Devoted To You

Darlin' you can count on me
Till the sun dries up the sea
Until then I'll always be devoted to you

I'll be yours through endless time
I'll adore your charms sublime
Guess by now you know that I?m devoted to you

I'll never hurt you, I'll never lie
I'll never be untrue
I'll never give you reason to cry
I'd be unhappy if you were blue

Through the years my love will grow
Like a river it will flow
It can't die because I'm so devoted to you

I'll never hurt you, I'll never lie
I'll never be untrue
I'll never give you reason to cry
I'd be unhappy if you were blue

Through the years my love will grow
Like a river it will flow
It can't die because I'm so devoted to you


----------



## syd

*I'm Always in Love* 

Why, I wonder, is my heart full of holes?
And the feeling goes but my hair keeps growing
Will I set the sun
On a big-wheeled wagon?
Oh I'm bragging
I'm always in love

When I let go of your throat-sweet throttle
When I clean the lash of your black-belt model
Will I catch the moon
Like a bird in a cage?
It's for you I swoon
I'm always in love

(Smoke pot, smoke pot)
I don't get the connection     
If this is only a test
I hope I do my best
You know I won't forget

When I fold the cold in my jet-lag palm
When I soak so long I forget my mother
Will I set the sun
On a big-wheeled wagon?
Oh I'm bragging
I'm always in love

It's a drag I sang
Oh I'm always in love
I'm worried
I'm always in love

Oh I'm worried
I'm worried
I'm worried
I'm always in love


----------



## L2R

today i feel this song so much



> _"I miss you" by Bjork_
> * I miss you
> But I haven't met you yet
> So special
> But it hasn't happened yet
> You are gorgeous
> But I haven't met you yet
> I remember
> But it hasn't happened yet
> 
> And if you believe in dreams
> Or what is more important
> That a dream can come true
> I, I will meet you
> I was peaking
> 
> But it hasn't happened yet
> I haven't been given
> My best souvenir
> I miss you
> But I haven't met you yet
> I know your habits
> But wouldn't recognize you yet
> 
> And if you believe in dreams
> Or what is more important
> That a dream can come true
> I miss you
> 
> I'm so impatient
> I can't stand the wait
> When will I get my cuddle?
> Who are you?
> I know by now that you'll arrive
> By the time I stop waiting
> I miss you*


----------



## mariacallas

*god i love this songggg*

_*winter pageant ~ aromabar*

was it really so long ago
we were taking photographs
of each other in our winter pageant clothes
skipping school going home
running for shelter from a sudden thunderstorm
kissing raindrops on your nose


what part did I play
in making you the way you are
what more can I say to convince you
you didn't have to go so far
you didn't have to go so far


you may as well live a universe away now
I'll probably never see you again
I wonder where you went
where do you go what do you see
and do you ever think of me
and california
and all that time we spent


what part did I play
in making you the way you are
what more can I say to convince you
you didn't have to go so far
you didn't have to go so far....
_


----------



## Sugar_Qween

Lamb - Gorecki

If I should die this very moment
I wouldn't fear
For I've never known completeness
Like being here
Wrapped in the warmth of you
Loving every breath of you
Still in my heart this moment
Or it might burst
Could we stay right here
Until the end of time until the earth stops turning
Wanna love you until the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for

All this time I've loved you
And never known your face
All this time I've missed you
And searched this human race
_Here is true peace
Here my heart knows calm
Safe in your soul
Bathed in your sighs
Wanna stay right here
Until the end of time_
'Til the earth stops turning
Gonna love you until the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for

The one I've waited for

All I've known
All I've done
All I've felt was leading to this
All I've known
All I've done
All I've felt was leading to this
Wanna stay right here
'Til the end of time 'till the earth stops turning
I'm gonna love you till the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for
The one I've waited for
The one I've waited for

Wanna stay right here
'Til the end of time 'till the earth stops turning
I'm gonna love you till the seas run dry
I've found the one I've waited for
The one I've waited for
The one I've waited for


----------



## Negative

I was listening to a random mix of music this evening and when this song came on it just seemed right . . . 

*I Didn't Know I Was Looking For Love--Everything But the Girl*

I was alone thinkin' I was just fine
I wasn't lookin' for anyone to be mine
I thought love was just a fabrication
A train that wouldn't stop at my station

Home, alone, that was my consignment
Solitary confinement
So when we met I was getting around you

I didn't know I was looking for love until I found you honey/baby (3x)
I didn't know I was looking for love (2x)

Cuz there I stood and I would
Oh I wonder could I say what I felt 
And not be misunderstood
A thousand stars came into my system
I never knew how much I had missed them

Slap on my lap of my heart you landed
I was coy but you made me candid
And now the planets circle around you

I didn't know I was looking for love until I found you baby (3x)
I didn't know I was looking for love (2x)

So we build from here with love the foundation
In a world where tears' our conselation
Now your here there's a full brass band
Playin' in me like a wonderland
And if you left I would be two foot small
And every tear would be a waterfall
Soundless boundless I surround you

I didn't know I was looking for love until I found you 
I just didn't know 

I didn't know I was looking for love until I found you 
I didn't know I was looking for love

I just didn't know 
until I found you baby
until I found you
I didn't know I was looking for love
until I found you


----------



## DeirdreScott

*Something I Can Never Have by NIN....*

*I broke up with my jerk boyfriend last night.  I can't believe I gave him all my love for 8 months while he constantly treated me like a doormat.  It's ok, though, because I'm beautiful and smart and I'm going to survive.  I've been listening to NIN, and when this song came on this morning, I just cried and thought about how much he hurt me...*




I still recall the taste of my tears.
Echoing your voice just like the ringing in my ears.
My favorite dreams of you still wash ashore.
Scraping through my head ’till I don’t want to sleep anymore.

Come on tell me.
Make this all go away.
You make this all go away.
I’m down to just one thing.
And I’m starting to scare myself.
Make this all go away.
You make this all go way.

I just want something.
I just want something I can never have

You always were the one to show me how
Back then I couldn’t do the things that I can do now.
This is slowly take me apart.
Grey would be the color if I had a heart.
I just want something I can never have.
In this place it seems like such a same.
Though it all looks different now,
I know it’s still the same
Everywhere I look you’re all I see.
Just a fading fucking reminder of who I used to be.

Come on tell me.
Make this all go away.
You make this all go away.
I’m down to just one thing.
And I’m starting to scare myself.
Make this all go away.
You make this all go way.

I just want something.
I just want something I can never have
I just want something I can never have
Think I know what you meant.
That night on my bed.
Still picking at this scab
I wish you were dead.
You sweet and perry ellis.
Just stains on my sheets.


----------



## linusSL

I'm a bit of a sucker for catchy or poppy style dance tunes, you know the main stream extra cheesy ones. For some reason this one is doing the rounds in my head at the moment.

what a lamo i am 8( 

*Sunset Strippers - Falling stars*
Trying to catch your heart Is like....( X 8 )

Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart,
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart into my arms
That's where you belong 
In my arms baby, yeah

Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart,
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart into my arms
That's where you belong In my arms,
And carry your heart into my arms
That's where you belong 
In my arms, baby yeah,
(Baby yeah, baby yeah, baby yeah, baby yeah,)

And carry your heart into my arms
That's where you belong In my arms,
And carry your heart into my arms
That's where you belong 
In my arms, baby yeah,

Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart,
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart,
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart into my arms
That's where you belong In my arms, baby yeah,

Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart,
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart,
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart
Waiting for a star to fall, 
And carry your heart into my arms
That's where you belong In my arms, baby yeah,
((Baby yeah, baby yeah, baby yeah, baby yeah))


----------



## mariacallas

^^OMGlinus....our age betrays us lol...i LOVE THIS SONG!!!
ill bet you also like Waiting for a Star to Fall--ill send it to you


----------



## Mariposa

^I heard a great mix of that one recently.  I wish I'd saved it.

*Moody Blues - You Can Never Go Home*

I don't know what I'm searching for; 
I never have opened the door. 
Tomorrow might find me at last 
Turning my back on the past 
But time will tell of stars that fell 
A million years ago. 
Memories can never take you back home, sweet home, 
You can never go home anymore. 

All my life I never really knew me 'til today. 
Now I know why, I'm just another step along the way. 

I lie awake for hours, I'm just waiting for the sun. 
When the journey we are making has begun 
Don't deny the feeling that is stealing through your heart, 
Every happy ending needs to have a start. 

All my life I never really knew me 'til today. 
Now I know why, I'm just another step along the way. 

Weep no more for treasures you've been searching for in vain 
'Cos the truth is gently falling with the rain, 
High above the forest lie the pastures of the sun 
Where the two that learned the secret now are one. 

I don't know what I'm searching for; 
I never have opened the door. 
Tomorrow might find me at last 
Turning my back on the past 
But time will tell of stars that fell 
A million years ago. 
Memories can never take you back home, sweet home, 
You can never go home anymore.


----------



## Mariposa

I'm feeling icky today.  I hope I can go back to work soon.

*Anastasia - Left Outside Alone*

All my life I’ve been waiting
For you to bring a fairy tale my way
Been living in a fantasy without meaning
It’s not okay I don’t feel safe

I don't feel safe..
Ohhh..

Left broken empty in despair
Wanna breathe, can’t find air
Thought you were sent from up above
But you and me never had love
So much more I have to say
Help me find a way

And I wonder if you know
How it really feels
To be left outside alone
When it’s cold out here
Well maybe you should know
Just how it feels
To be left outside alone
To be left outside alone

I tell ya...
All my life I’ve been waiting
For you to bring a fairytale my way
Been living in a fantasy without meaning
It’s not okay I don’t feel safe
I need to pray

*Why do you play me like a game?
Always someone else to blame
Careless, helpless little man*
Someday you might understand
There’s not much more to say
But I hope you find a way

Still I wonder if you know
How it really feels
To be left outside alone
When it’s cold out here
Well maybe you should know
Just how it feels
To be left outside alone
To be left outside alone

I tell ya...
All my life I’ve been waiting
For you to bring a fairytale my way
Been living in a fantasy without meaning
It’s not okay I don’t feel safe
I need to pray

Ohhh. Pray...
Ohh.. Heavenly father..
Save me.. Ohhhh..
Whoaooooaoooooo

And I wonder if you know
How it really feels
To be left outside alone
When it’s cold out here
Well maybe you should know
Just how it feels
To be left outside alone
To be left outside alone

All my life I’ve been waiting
For you to bring a fairytale my way
Been living in a fantasy without meaning
It’s not okay I don’t feel safe
I need to pray...


----------



## linusSL

I really like this song and am quite drawn to the lyrics at the moment.



> * The Tea Party - Heavens coming down *
> 
> with nothing to do you'd waste away
> obscured in exile
> they've witnessed the times
> you've gone astray
> whose fault, now you're thinking...
> 
> ahhhhh…
> there's nothing to prove
> snapshot from the crowd
> to the shore baby…
> 
> and it feels now
> just like heaven's coming down
> 
> so strange are the ways,
> they all have changed
> still life it stayed the same
> a break from the past
> could make it last
> maybe just a little longer
> 
> now there's nothing to prove
> snapshot from the crowd
> to the shore baby...
> 
> and it feels now
> just like heaven's coming down
> your soul shakes free
> as its conscience hits the ground
> 
> you surrender
> love under will
> rest assured baby you're adored
> 
> oooooooooo…
> and it feels now
> just like heaven's coming down
> your soul shakes free
> as its conscience hits the ground
> 
> these signs this fate
> takes a path you didn’t choose
> stay strong keep faith
> there’s a change that’s coming through
> 
> feels like heaven’s coming down (hold on my love
> hold on...)


----------



## Blue Footed Booby

*only metal song i've ever heard about shrooms*

The Flesh Of The Gods by Therion 

The black earth luxurance
Is the food of the mind
In the alchemical lab of nature,
Is the true tunnel of set

The gods of the earth of mind from the star
Eat the flesh of gods and become one of them

There is a secret network below
Here in the tunnels the flesh of gods grow.

The serpent coil, out of the earth
And offer fruits of knowledge
Eat it and become like god
And enter the astral skies.

Revive the old sacrament from the days of paganism
That open the third eye and enter astral skies

Falling down stardust into planet pores
Embryo of godhead is in these spores

Enter dreamtime, the continuum of space
The gate of time
Is what you can reach
Flesh of the gods will fertilize the mind
The fruits of god is what you will eat


----------



## Samadhi

This is a song that seriously chokes me up.  My voice gets all thick with emotion when i sing along to it, it's not only the lyrics, but how the lyrics have been put to the melody... Missy Higgins is a young Australian artist, very raw, very real, when she sings, she doesn't "Americanise" her voice (as so many aussie artists are want to do)...not that it's a bad thing...but not when you're not American.  

Anyway, i thought i'd post the lyrics here, and if you get a chance, buy her CD or at least download*  the song: 



> "The Special Two"
> 
> I've hardly been outside my room in days,
> 'cause I don't feel that I deserve the sunshine's rays.
> The darkness helped until the whiskey wore away,
> And it's then I realize the conscience never fades.
> When you're young you have this image of your life:
> That you'll be scrupulous and one day even make a wife.
> And you make boundaries you'd never dream to cross,
> And if you happen to you wake completely lost.
> But I will fight for you, be sure that
> I will fight until we're the special two once again.
> 
> And we will only need each other, we'll bleed together,
> Our hands would not be taught to hold another's,
> When we were the special two.
> And we could only see each other, we'd bleed together,
> These arms will not be taught to need another,
> 'Cause we were the special two.
> 
> I remember someone old once said to me:
> "Lies will lock you up with truth the only key."
> But I was comfortable and warm inside my shell,
> And couldn't see this place would soon become my hell.
> So is it better to tell and hurt or lie to save their face?
> Well I guess the answer is don't do it in the first place.
> I know I'm not deserving of your trust from you right now,
> But if by chance you change your mind you know I will not
> Let you down 'cause we were the special two, and will be again.
> 
> And we will only need each other, we'll breathe together,
> Our hands will not be taught to need another's,
> When we're the special two.
> And we could only see each other we'll bleed together,
> These arms will not be taught to need another...
> 
> I step outside my mind's eye's for a minute.
> And I look over me like a doctor looking for disease,
> Or something that could ease the pain.
> But nothing cures the hurt you, you bring on by yourself,
> Just remembering, just remembering how we were...


----------



## linusSL

Yep, i have to admit i am quite attached to this song at the moment aswell samadhi.


----------



## Furnace

Code:
	

Muse - Time is Running Out

I think I'm drowning
asphyxiated
I wanna break this spell
that you've created

you're something beautiful
a contradiction
I wanna play the game
I want the friction

you will be the death of me
you will be the death of me

bury it
I won't let you bury it
I won't let you smother it
I won't let you murder it

our time is running out
our time is running out
you can't push it underground
you can't stop it screaming out

I wanted freedom
bound and restricted
I tried to give you up
but I'm addicted

now that you know I'm trapped sense of elation
you'd never dream of
breaking this fixation

you will squeeze the life out of me

bury it
I won't let you bury it
I won't let you smother it
I won't let you murder it

our time is running out
our time is running out
you can't push it underground
you can't stop it screaming out
how did it come to this?
ooooohh

you will suck the life out of me

bury it
I won't let you bury it
I won't let you smother it
I won't let you murder it

our time is running out
our time is running out
you can't push it underground
you can't stop it screaming out
How did it come to this?
ooooohh


----------



## KAZ

NIN :: Only


I'm becoming less defined, as days go by
Fading away, well you might say I'm losing focus
Kinda drifting into the abstract in terms of how I see myself

Sometimes, I think I can see right through myself
Sometimes, I think I can see right through myself
Sometimes, I can see right through myself

Less concerned, about fitting into the world
Your world that is, cause it doesn't really matter anymore (no, it doesn't really matter anymore)
No, it doesn't really matter anymore
None of this shit really matters anymore

Yes I am alone but then again I always was
As far back as I can tell, I think maybe it's because
brecause you were never really real to begin with
I just made you up, to hurt myself

I just made you up to hurt myself
Yeah, and I just made you up to hurt myself
I just made you up to hurt myself
Yeah, and I just made you up to hurt myself

And it worked
Yes it did!

There is no you, there is only me
There is no you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me

Only
Only
Only
Only

Well the tiniest little dot caught my eye and it turned out to be a scab
And I had this funny feeling, like I just knew it's something bad

I just couldn't leave it alone
I cut off that scab
It was a doorway trying to seal itself shut
But I climbed through

Now I'm somewhere I am not supposed to be
And I can see things I know I really shouldn't see
And now I know why now, now I know why
Things aren't as pretty, on the inside

There is no you, there is only me
There is no you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me
There is no fucking you, there is only me

Only
Only
Only
Only
Only
Only
Only
Only


----------



## rewiiired

*BLUE -- A Perfect Circle. (So appropriate its frightening.)*

I didn't want to know 
I just didn't want to know 
Best to keep things in the shallow end 
Cause I never quite learned how to swim 

I just didn't want to know 
Didn't want, didn't want, 
Didn't want, didn't want 

Close my eyes just to look at you 
Taken by the seamless vision 
I close my eyes, 
Ignore the smoke,
Ignore the smoke,
Ignore the smoke 

Call it aftermath, she's turning blue 
Such a lovely color for you 
Call it aftermath, she's turning blue 
While I just sit and stare at you 

Because I don't want to know 
I didn't want to know 
I just didn't want to know 
I just didn't want 

Mistook their nods for an approval 
Just ignore the smoke and smile 

Call it aftermath, she's turning blue 
Such a lovely color for you 
Call it aftermath, she's turning blue 
Such a perfect color for your eyes 
Call it aftermath, she's turning blue 
Such a lovely color for you 
Call it aftermath, she's turning blue 
While I just sit and stare at you 

I don't want to know


----------



## tyler5

Here comes the morning light you can\'t face 
lie on your bed staring into space 
watch the time slip gently by don\'t ask why 
so many friends but nobody calls 
can\'t be alone when the darkness falls 
got to make it to the party 
socialize 
break the ice 

oh lady xanax where were you last night? 
all the cracks in your makeup are starting to show 
don\'t think that you realise how far away you go 
now look into the future and don\'t be afraid 
afraid of what is on your mind 

there in the emptiness deep inside 
you are the one that\'s been left behind 
so you paint with your mascara 
socialise 
don\'t look twice 

oh lady xanax where were you last night? 
all the cracks in your makeup are starting to show 
don\'t think that you realise how far away you go 
now look into the future and don\'t be afraid, afraid 

lady xanax you\'re out tonight 
lady xanax you\'re oh so tired 
lady xanax sleep well tonight 
lady xanax 

Duran Duran "Lady Xanax"


----------



## mariacallas

_Confession~the Colorfield

well i
sat around on the 15th floor
amongst the factory clouds
feeling free to fall
with a twisted, burning, bending head
the police cruised by
the sky turned red
i moved away from the barricades
where people hung their heads in shame
i kissed goodbye to an ugly youth
leapt off the world and followed you

the sweetest sight
was burning bright
in your eyes
you took my hand
and led me to
a magic sign
and we found love on a stained glass plate
you touched my head and gave me faith
and said i must be strong in this world of hate
you kissed my lips and took my breath away

well we soldiered on for 15 days
and met a million people on our way
we held their hands, to steal their land
and turn our bibles into building plans
we gave them beads and a t.v. set
and turned their babies into fighting men
we took no blame for the lives we lost
because we did it all in the name of god

the greatest thing
was a new born king
with a million by his side
we were high on prayers
climbing golden stairs
when we took the magic ride

and we found love on a stained glass plate
you touched my head and gave me faith
and said i must be strong in this world of hate
you kissed my lips and took my breath away

we found love on a golden day
you touched my head, you gave me faith
and said i must be strong in this world of hate
you kissed my lips and took my breath away
took my breath away
you touched my head
and gave me faith
you said i must be strong
in this world of hate
so kiss my lips and take my breath away
kiss my lips and take my breath away.....
_


----------



## Furnace

*Doves - Snowden*

I said man, can you help me out?
Bring me back to love
Bring me back to life

Oh why should I care?

I said how, could you keep me out?
Without a wish to share
So without a doubt

Oh then why should I care?

We have been warned
It's a classic sign
It's a wicked mind
With an axe to grind

When is it our, our turn?
So why should we care?

Yeah we have been warned
It's a classic sign
Why should we care?

If this is our last summer
Oh then why should we care?

If this could be our last summer
Then why should we care?


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Katatonia - No Good Can Come Of This*


this is no good way out
but it's a challenge or so I see it
death's head upon my wall
afield lies nothing but disorder

no good can come of this
whatsoever I can tell you
no good will ever come of this
the road to happiness I never knew

I read a letter I never sent
and saw me smiling on a picture
this is nothing I remember
whatever made me feel so

there are children
on the freeway
I have my ways
playing with death


----------



## neverwas

*Shakespears Sister - Stay*

If this world is wearing thin
And you're thinking of escape
I'll go anywhere with you
Just wrap me up in chains
But if you try to go alone
Don't think I'll understand 

Stay with me
Stay with me 

In the silence of your room
In the darkness of your dreams
You must only think of me
There can be no in-between
When your pride is on the floor
I'll make you beg for more 

Stay with me
Stay with me 

You'd better hope and pray
That you make it safe
Back to your own world
You'd better hope and pray
That you'll wake one day
In your own world 

Because when you sleep at night
They don't hear your cries
In your own world
Only time will tell
If you can break the spell
Back in your own world 

Stay with me...


----------



## Mariposa

**

*10,000 Maniacs - These Are Days*

These are
These are days you’ll remember
Never before and never since, I promise
Will the whole world be warm as this
And as you feel it,
You’ll know it’s true
That you – you are blessed and lucky
It’s true – that you
Are touched by something
That will grow and bloom in you

These are days you’ll remember
When May is rushing over you
With desire to be part of the miracles
You see in every hour
You’ll know it’s true
That you are blessed and lucky
It’s true that you are touched
By something that will grow and bloom in you

These are days –
These are the days you might fill
With laughter until you break
These days you might feel
A shaft of light
Make its way across your face
And when you do
You’ll know how it was meant to be
See the signs and know their meaning
You’ll know how it was meant to be
Hear the signs and know they’re speaking
To you, to you


----------



## neverwas

*oasis - fade away*

When I was young 
I thought I had my own key 
I knew exactly what I wanted to be 
Now I'm sure 
You've boarded up every door 

*Lived in a bubble 
Days were never ending 
Was not concerned 
About what life was sending 
Fantasy was real 
Now I know much 
About the way I feel* 

I'll paint you the picture 
'Cause I don't think you live round here no more 
I've never even seen 
The key to the door 
We only get what we will settle for 

*While we're living 
The dreams we have as children 
Fade away 
While we're living 
The dreams we have as children 
Fade away 
While we're living 
The dreams we have as children 
Fade away, away, away 
They fade away, away, away *

Now my life has turned 
Another corner 
I think it's only best 
That I should warn you 
Dream it while you can 
Maybe someday I'll make you understand 

I'll paint you the picture 
'Cause I don't think you live round here no more 
I've never even seen 
The key to the door 
We only get what we will settle for 

While we're living 
The dreams we have as children 
Fade away 
While we're living 
The dreams we have as children 
Fade away 
While we're living 
The dreams we have as children 
Fade away 
They fade away, away, away 
Fade away, away, away


----------



## Negative

I'm just in one of those moods where even if something bad happens its not gonna be able to get me down . . . 

*Modest Mouse - Float On *


I backed my car into a cop car the other day
Well he just drove off sometimes life's ok
I ran my mouth off a bit too much oh what can i say
Well you just laughed it off it was all ok

And we'll all float on ok
And we'll all float on ok
And we'll all float on ok
And we'll all float on any way well

Well, a fake Jamaican took every last dime with a scam
It was worth it just to learn from sleight-of-hand
Bad news comes don't you worry even when it lands
Good news will work its way to all them plans
We both got fired on the exactly the same day 
Well we'll float on good news is on the way

And we'll all float on ok
And we'll all float on ok
And we'll all float on ok
And we'll all float on alright
Already we'll all float on 
Now don't worry we'll all float on
Alright already we'll all float on
Alright don't worry we'll all float on

And we'll all float on alright 
Already we'll all float on
Aliright don't worry even if things end up a bit to heavy
we'll all float on alright
Already we'll all float on
Alright already we'll all float on
Ok don't worry we'll all float on
Even if things get heavy we'll all float on
Alright already we'll all float on
Don't you worry we'll all float on
All float on


----------



## starlightgemini

I heard this song on the radio today for the first time... I immediatly recognized the band as Staind and as soon as I got home I looked up the lyrics. This song is so absolutley perfectly fitting to a situation in my life right now that it almost made me cry 

_*Right Here* by Staind_

"I know I've been mistaken
But just give me a break and see the changes that I've made
I've got some imperfections
But how can you collect them all and throw them in my face

But you always find a way to keep me right here waiting
You always find the words to say to keep me right here waiting
And if you chose to walk away I'd still be right here waiting
Searching for the things to say to keep you right here waiting

I hope you're not intending
To be so condescending it's as much as i can take
and you're so independent
you just refuse to bend so I keep bending till I break

But you always find a way to keep me right here waiting
You always find the words to say to keep me right here waiting
And if you chose to walk away I'd still be right here waiting
Searching for the things to say to keep you right here waiting

I've made a commitment
I'm willing to bleed for you
I needed fulfillment
I found what I need in you

Why can't you just forgive me
I don't want to relive all the mistakes I've made along the way
But I always find a way to keep you right here waiting
I always find the words to say to keep you right here waiting

But you always find a way
To keep me right here waiting
You always find the words to say to keep me right here waiting
And if I chose to walk away would you be right here waiting
Searching for the things to say to keep me right here waiting"


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

Because I have been wasted all day long(and still am):
*Mazzy Star - Wasted*

 After I stuck my
Hands into your ground
And pulled out
Somebody else's son
 I felt a little unfortunate
A little mistaken
 I felt like I'd been wasted
All day long
All day long
After I bent myself to my knees
And raised my hands up
Right above my head
I felt a little, little
A little bright patch
 I felt like I'd been wasted
All day long
All day long
 After I took my eyes
From the west
And brought myself back
To my place
 I felt a little light for awhile
A little light stone
 I felt like I'd been wasted
All day long
 All day long


----------



## Negative

*sigh* . . . 

*Angel--Massive Attack*

You are my angel
Come from way above
To bring me love

Her eyes
She's on the dark side
Neutralize
Every man in sight

To love you, love you, love you ... 

You are my angel
Come from way above

To love you, love you, love you .


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*A Northern Chorus - Fragile Day* 

Save your eyes, your're blind
This world's so confined,
   by people with rage for life,
They're wasting our time.

For friends we can't grow,
when anger is all that
  we show,
   machines that will plague
     our homes,

They're wasting our time.


So here's what I'll say,
   when someone says love
      exists today,
I'll cry and believe only pain,
   drives our world down in
      every way.
And all I see is rain, it's here
  again,
I'm sorry
And all I know is fear, it must
   be near,
   cuz I'm falling.

We've failed a world so fragile
   and safe,
   today I believe,
   nothing can save us you see
.
Let's break out of patterns
   that change like the leaves.
Instead just sing out,
   expressing all that you feel.


----------



## -=ReD-hAzE=-

*Mudvayne - (Per)Version of a Truth*

When everything is lost (peel it all away)
Haunting us with questions (asking)
Will we...
Ever find the smile inside (no), is it hidden
Behind the sweating eyes (bleeding)
Dead inside a scream that's pouring from me

I'm planted in this skin, (constricting and pulling me)
This dirty filthy skin(rancid and stinging me)
I burn behind the walls,(that have become my world)
The bearer of a gift, fuck your gift

Truth does not exist,
But the lies do......

They're buried in the skin,

Evolved

Perversion of a truth I'm stuck there,
(Inside of lies buried in me, why)
Alone
Born into a world never asked to be here
(Try to forget truth doesn't exist, truth)
(It doesn't exist, it doesn't exist, truth)
Daath......

Always inside a tragedy (things never seem to go away)
A room that I remember, (portraits I carry)
Try letting go of this space (bad habits can't kick me)
The fool that fell from heaven, heaven...

Perversion of a truth I'm stuck there,
(Inside of lies buried in me, why)
Alone
Born into a world never asked to be here
(Try to forget truth doesn't exist, truth)
(It doesn't exist, it doesn't exist, truth)

Maybe we're all the children of a star,
Misguided in direction, our misdirection
Pardon me while I pray for light

I'm not the only one,
that walks between the rain, there are many.
I'm not the only one,
When everything is lost that doesn't surrender

Perversion of a truth
I'm stuck there (Inside of lies buried in me, why)
Alone
Blind walking through a world
I never asked to be here

Versions of the truth...
I'm not the only one...
Lies!


----------



## Pharmie_Pharmer420

First patient, pull out the skull, remove the cancer
Breakin' his back, chisel necks for the answer
Supersonic bionic robot voodoo power
Equator ex my chance to flex skills on ampex
With power meters and heaters gauge anti-freeze
Octagon oxygen, aluminum intoxicants
More ways to blow blood cells in your face
React with four bombs and six fire missiles
Armed with seven rounds of space doo-doo pistols
You may not believe, livin' on the earth planet
My skin is green and silver, warhead lookin' mean
Astronauts get played, tough like the ukelele
As i move in rockets, overriding, levels
Nothing's aware, same data, same system

Dr. Octagon - Earth People


----------



## Mysterier

_Oh Me_ by *Nirvana* 

If I had to lose a mile
If I had to touch feelings
I would lose my soul
The way I do
I don't have to think
I only have to do it
The results are always perfect
But that's old news

Would you like to hear my voice?
Sprinkled with emotion
Invented at your birth

I can't see the middle of me
My whole expanse I cannot see
Formulate infinity
Stored deep inside me


----------



## neverwas

*brandy - have you ever*

Have you ever loved somebody so much 
It makes you cry 
Have you ever needed something so bad 
You can't sleep at night 
*Have you ever tried to find the words 
But they don't come out right* 
Have you ever have you ever 

Have you ever been in love 
Been in love so bad 
You'd do anything to make them understand 
Have you ever had someone steal your heart away 
You'd give anything up to make them feel the same 

Have you ever searched for words to get you in their heart 
But you don't know what to say 
And you don't know where to start 
Have you ever loved somebody so much 
It's makes you cry 
Have you ever needed something so bad 
You can't sleep at night 
Have you ever tried to find the words 
But they don't come out right 
Have you ever, have you ever 

Have you ever found the one 
You've dreamed of all your life 
You'd do just about anything to look into their eyes 
Have you finally found the one you've given your heart to 
Only to find that one won't give their heart to you 
Have you ever closed your eyes and 
Dreamed that they were there 
And all you can do is wait for that day when they will care 

Have you ever loved somebody so much 
It's makes you cry 
Have you ever needed something so bad 
You can't sleep at night 
Have you ever tried to find the words 
But they don't come out right 

Have you ever, have you ever 

What do I gotta do to get you in my arms baby 
What do I gotta say to get to your heart 
To make you understand how I need you next to me 
Gotta get you in my world 
'Cuz baby I can't sleep 
Have you ever loved somebody so much 
It's makes you cry 
Have you ever needed something so bad 
You can't sleep at night 
Have you ever tried to find the words 
But they don't come out right 

Have you ever, have you ever


----------



## mariacallas

_
everytime i see you ~ fra lippo lippi

 Life it seems, slips away
Just like any dream
All I want is all i need
Still I ask for more

Say. say why is it so
Wait, wait dont let me know

Everytime I see you
My life turns upside down
Everytime I see... you I know

Love it seems, slips away
Just like any dream
I failed to see this memory
means so much to me

Say, say why is it so
Wait, wait don't let me know

Everytime I see you
My life turns upside down..
Tried so hard to find out
How to make you come back
But even if I told you
I can't hold you again
Everytime I see you I know....

Everytime I see you
My life turns upside down
Everytime I see you I know...

_


----------



## turtles21400

In light of recent events...  

Breakup Song

Maybe I'm off, yeah, I'm strangely askew
Maybe I ran away just when you started to get a good view
Maybe I turned out to be, nothing like the me you made me out to be
and so another one's gone, yeah, another love lost
and I'm bitter and rusted and I want off with my heart
convinced I'm over, I'm convinced I'm through
I'm certain of one thing is that I'll never love anyone again
not the way that I loved you

yeah cause I'm blank, I'm still, but I'm numb from the pain
and I'm fine with the weather and with us being not together
and I'm tired of faking cause I've been faking it for years
and I'm sick of writing this song about how love always disappears
I know, know you tried, I know, It's just gonna take me sometime
yeah for me to stop hearing my voice telling you good bye.

Cause I was taught that love grows
So why does it always seem to just fade on me
It's hard to admit that I was wrong
I was wrong to lead you on that way
Yeah I told you that pain is temporary
and I made you believe that our love exists
Do you wanna know what the saddest part of all of this is
the saddest part is that right now, I don't even give a shit

cause I'm blank, I'm still, but I'm numb from the pain
and I'm fine with the weather and with us being not together
and I'm tired of faking cause I've been faking it for years
and I'm sick of writing this song about how love always disappears
I know you tried, I know it's just gonna take some time
yeah I know, I know you tried
I know its just gonna take some time
yeah for me to stop hearing my voice telling you good-bye
good-bye
good-bye

So I dropped you at the curb
leaned over and gave me a 'so long'
And I pull out and turn the radio on
I took a long deep drag ... to our break up song.


----------



## blahblahblah

"Sun Green" - Neil Young

Sun green started makin' waves
On the day her grandpa died
Speakin' out against anything
Unjust or packed with lies

She chained herself to a statue of an eagle
In the lobby of powerco
And started yellin' through a megaphone
"there's corruption on the highest floor"

Suits poured out of elevators "they're all dirty"
Phoneheads began to speak "you can't trust anybody"
But security couldn't get her down
She was welded to the eagle's beak

Sun green leaned into that megaphone
And said, "truth is all i seek"
Security brought in some blowtorches
News cameras recorded the speech

"when the city is plunged into darkness
By an unpredicted rolling blackout
The white house always blames the governor,
Sayin', 'the solution is to vote him out'"

On top of that great bronze eagle
Sun's voice was loud and clear
She said, "powerco is workin' with the white house
To paralyze our state with fear"

It was a golden moment golden moment
In the history of tv news
No one could explain it
It just got great reviews

"hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too
Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too
Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too
Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too"

The imitators were playin'
Down at john lee's bar
When sun went down to see 'em
Someone followed her in a car

So now when she goes dancin'
She has to watch her back
The FBI just trashed her room
One of them kicked her cat

The damn thing scratched his leg
And he had to shoot it dead
And leave it lyin' in a puddle of blood
At the foot of sun green's bed

"hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too
Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too
Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too
Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too"

John lee's was rockin'
The imitators drove it home
Sun was dancin' up a heatwave
For a while she was all alone...

When up walked a tall stranger
He shadowed her move to move
In perfect unison
A supernatural groove

He took her by the hand
And the room began to spin
He said, "i'm earth... earth brown
You know the shape i'm in

I'm leavin' tonight for alaska
And i want you to come in the spring
And be a goddess in the planet wars
Tryin' to save the livin' things"

"i'm ready to go right now,"
Sun green told earth brown
"let's go back to my place,
Pick up my cat and leave this town behind"

Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too
Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too
Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too
Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too

Next day sun green got busted for pot
And it made the headline news
But then the charges all got dropped
And the story got confused

She'd still like to meet julia butterfly
And see what remedy brings
And be a goddess in the planet wars
Tryin' to save the livin' things

But that might not be easy
Livin' on the run
Mother earth has many enemies
There's much work to be done

"hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too
Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too
Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too
Hey mr. clean, you're dirty now too"


----------



## Furnace

Code:
	

Art Brut - Bad Weekend

Haven't read the NME in so long
Don't know what genre we belong
Haven't read the NME in so long
Don't know what genre we belong

Popular culture no longer applies to me
Popular culture no longer applies to me
Popular culture no longer applies to me
Popular culture no longer applies to me

It's tough at the top
The fashionista
Text in Topshop
Text in Topshop
Sometimes it's hard to stop
When your heart is set on Top of the Pops
Top of the Pops

Haven't read the NME in so long
Don't know what genre we belong
Haven't read the NME in so long
Don't know what genre we belong

Popular culture no longer applies to me
Popular culture no longer applies to me
Popular culture no longer applies to me
Popular culture no longer applies to me

It's tough at the top
The fashionista
Text in Topshop
Text in Topshop
Sometimes it's hard to stop
When your heart is set on Top of the Pops
Top of the Pops

Saved up a lot of money to spend
But all I could afford was a bad weekend
Can't stand pop music nowadays
It's not loud enough
Everybody can sing

Popular culture no longer applies to me
Popular culture no longer applies to me
Popular culture no longer applies to me
Popular culture no longer applies to me


----------



## cherub

Orginal done by Paul McCartney
Title: Maybe I'm Amazed - Jem  


Maybe I'm amazed at the way you love me all the time
Maybe I'm afraid of the way I love you
Maybe I'm amazed at the the way you pulled me out of time
And hung me on a line
Maybe I'm amazed at the way I really need you

Maybe I'm a girl
And maybe I'm a lonely girl
Who's in the middle of something
That she doesn't really understand

Maybe I'm a girl
And maybe you're the only man
Who could ever help me
Baby won't you help me understand

Maybe I'm a girl
And maybe I'm a lonely girl
Who's in the middle of something
That she doesn't really understand

Maybe I'm a girl
And maybe you're the only man
Who could ever help me
Baby won't you help me understand

(Oooh...)

Maybe I'm amazed at the way you're with me all the time
Maybe I'm afraid of the way I leave you
Maybe I'm amazed at the way you help me sing my song
Right me when I'm wrong
Maybe I'm amazed at the way I really need you


----------



## Negative

Even though I've not experienced this per se, the whole song just makes me think about H.E.R. . . . 

*Renee--Lost Boyz*

Verse one:

Here’s a tune about this honey named renee
That I met one day
On my way back from john jay
I’m peepin’ shorty as she’s walking to the train
I tap her on her shoulders
Excuse me miss, but can I get your name
She said my name is renee
I said I got a whole lot to say
So may I walk you to your subway
She said if you want
So yo, we started talking
I brought two franks and two drinks
And we began walking
I had to see where that head was at
Because the gear was mad phat
So we must chat about this and that
She told me what she was in school for
She wants to be a lawyer
In other words shorty studies law
I’m telling shorty I’m a writer
And as she’s looking for the token
She drops a package of the ez rider
Covers her mouth with her name ring
I said, yo don’t sweat the technique shorty rocks
I do the same thing
But yet I use philly blunts
She said I never dealt with philly blunts
Because I heard that’s for silly stunts
I said, nah they burn slower
Right now I really don’t know ya
But maybe later on I can get to show ya

Chorus:

A ghetto love is the law that we live by
Day by day I wonder why my shorty had to die
I reminice over my ghetto princess everyday
Give it up for my shorty, shorty(x2)

Verse two:

So now we sittin’ on the train
Besides the fingernails
Now shorty got the hairdo of pain
Now I understand she got flava
A tough leather jacket,with some jeans and a chain that her moms gave her
Got off the train about 6:34
She wasn’t sure she had grub for the dog so we hit the store
Went to the crib
And turned the lights on
A mad magazine stand
From essence to right on
A leather couch
Stero system with crazy cd’s
Understand cause she got cheese
She said cheeks do what you want
She said I’m gonna feed the dog
I said alright well I’m gonna roll this blunt
She came back with stretch pants and a ponytail, a t-shirt
A yo, fam I got a tender-roni girl
We’re sitting on the couch chattin
We’re smoking blunts off the balcony
We’re stearing at manhattan now
She started feeling on my chest
I started feeling on the breasts
And there’s no need for me to stress the rest
A yo, I got myself a winner
We sparked a blunt before we ate
And a blunt after we ate dinner
She had a tattoo she only wanted bo to see
But first dim the lights and turn up the jodeci
I’m like whatever shorty rock
We can swing it like that
Cause on the real this is where it’s at.

Chorus (2x)

Verse three:

I woke up the next day on the waterbed
A letter’s on the pillow eh
And this what the letter said
It said cheeks, I’ll be home around two
You was deep in your sleep
So I didn’t want to bother you
I left my number for shorty to call me later
Got dressed
Smoked a blunt
And then I bounced towards the elevator
I got a beep around three
I’m asking shorty what’s up with you
She’s asking what’s up with me
And now we been together for weeks
Candlelight dinner with my shorty
Crack a 40 with my naughty freaks
Hey man, I never been in love
But everytime I’m burstin’ in and outta state
It’s shorty that I’m thinking of
I’m hanging out with my crew
I get a beep from renee
Because renee uses code too
But yet I’m chattin’ with her mom dukes
She said renee has been shot
So cheeks, meet me up at st. lukes
I jumps on the van wyck
I gotta make it there quick
A yo , this shit is gettin’ mad thick
Not even thinking about the po nine
I’m doing a buck, who gives a fuck
I’m smokin’ boom and the whole nine
I gotta see what’s going on
But by the time I reach the hospital
They tell me mr. cheeks
Renee is gone
I’m pouring beer out for my shorty who ain’t here
I’m from the ghetto
So listen
This is how I shed my tears

Chorus (2x)


----------



## Sugar_Qween

Sweetbox - Read My Mind

In your eyes, you look so weary
Fighting light, with dark and dreary
Even though you can't always hear me
I'll still sing

Could go to church and pray on sunday
Could think life's sins are cleared up that way
Don't know forgiveness just begins with me.

If you could read my mind
Read my mind 
Then you could see what's behind my eyes
If you could read my mind
Your hands are untied
'cause the battlefield is tired.

I get a little bit stupid sometimes
I get a little bit jealous sometimes
Sometimes I'll be unfair but that's just me

I know that I'm not hiding
And I won't let chains bind me
Because perfections not the point of this

If you could read my mind
Just read my mind
Then you could see what's behind my eyes
If you could read my mind
Your hands are untied
'cause the battlefield is tired

If ever love made sense
Then I think there'd be a book
To tell us who is really right and wrong
But I don't want somethin' simple
I don't want to sing a normal song

(Just close your eyes and let it be cause the battlefield is tired)

Never let it fade

Just close our eyes and let it be cause the battlefield is tired.


----------



## spinkle

*Jesus' Hands*

Well I'd like to hang out
But I can tell that you're not a drinking crowd
I got places to go, people to see
I got a thirst that would make the ocean proud

Hey brother, hey sister
Don't you see a crack form in the dam
For a loser, no one can touch him
He's out slipping through Jesus' hands

I'm walking in circles in a waiting room
For a welcome I don't feel in my soul
I watch the time pass, it pours in my glass
I drink it down, blood from a stone

Hey brother, hey sister
Don't you see a crack form in the dam
For a loser, no one can touch him
He's out slipping through Jesus' hands

Looking for love in all the wrong places
The sidewalks and the sky
Looking for something that no one can give me
And no one can help me buy

Oh brother, oh sister
Don't you see a crack form in the dam
For a loser, no one can touch him
He's out slipping through Jesus' hands

Well I'd like to hang out
But I can tell that you're not a drinking crowd
I got nowhere to go, no one to see
I got a thirst that would make the ocean proud

Mark Eitzel/American Music Club 1991


----------



## Mysterier

^ok, what is that? i would really like to hear that


----------



## spinkle

I'll rip it for you and pm a link. i'll be recording a cover of it sometime soon.  American Music Club is undeniable awesome, a lost gem of the late 80's/early 90's alternative scene.  They reformed and toured last year after being broken up for almost a decade. Mark Eitzel also has a bunch of solo stuff, but only West begins to approach AMC.


----------



## spinkle

another song i'm learning


*Sweethearts*

'Cause he's always living back in Dixon
Circa 1949
And we're all sitting 
at the fountain
at the five and dime

'Cause he's living in some B-movie
The lines they are so clearly drawn
In black and white life is so easy
And we're all coming along 
on this one

'Cause he's on a secret mission
Headquarters just radioed in
He left his baby at the dancehall
While the band plays on 
some sweet song

And on a mission over China
The lady opens up her arms
The flowers bloom where you haved placed them
And the lady smiles
just like mom

Angels wings are icing over
McDonnell-Douglas olive drab
They bear the names of our sweethearts
And the captain smiles
as we crash

'Cause in the mind of Ronald Reagan
Wheels they turn and gears they grind
Buildings collapse in slow motion
And trains collide, everything is fine
Everything is fine
Everything is fine

Camper Van Beethoven 1989
[from Key Lime Pie, an album everyone should own]


----------



## spinkle

more camper van beethoven...the entire album is worth posting, but this really appropriate.

*June*

Are you weary of the lengthening days?
Do you secretly wish for November's rain?
And the harvest moon to reign in the sky (now that it's June)
There is nothing in this world more bitter than Spring

Now I wrote you this letter because 
The clothes were hung on the line
And the crows flew out of the field
And up into the sky
I'm lying here in the station
And stretching out on the tracks
Are all the possible places that I might arrive

There is nothing in this world more bitter than love
In all those long days of June
Bring me the long, brown grass now that it's dry
There is nothing in this world more bitter than Spring

Camper Van Beethoven 1989


----------



## neverwas

i *LOVE* this song!!!

*Daniel Powter - Bad Day*

Where is the moment we needed the most 
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost 
They tell me your blue skies fade to grey 
They tell me your passion's gone away 
And I don't need no carryin' on 

*You stand in the line just to hit a new low 
You're faking a smile with the coffee to go 
You tell me your life's been way off line 
You're falling to pieces everytime 
And I don't need no carryin' on* 

Cause you had a bad day 
You're taking one down 
You sing a sad song just to turn it around 
You say you don't know 
You tell me don't lie 
You work at a smile and you go for a ride 
You had a bad day 
The camera don't lie 
You're coming back down and you really don't mind 
You had a bad day 
You had a bad day 

Well you need a blue sky holiday 
The point is they laugh at what you say 
And I don't need no carryin' on 

You had a bad day 
You're taking one down 
You sing a sad song just to turn it around 
You say you don't know 
You tell me don't lie 
You work at a smile and you go for a ride 
You had a bad day 
The camera don't lie 
You're coming back down and you really don't mind 
You had a bad day 

(Oh.. Holiday..) 

Sometimes the system goes on the brink 
And the whole thing turns out wrong 
You might not make it back and you know 
That you could be well oh that strong 
And I'm not wrong 

So where is the passion when you need it the most 
Oh you and I 
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost 

Cause you had a bad day 
You're taking one down 
You sing a sad song just to turn it around 
You say you don't know 
You tell me don't lie 
You work at a smile and you go for a ride 
You had a bad day 
You've seen what you like 
And how does it feel for one more time 
You had a bad day 
You had a bad day 

Had a bad day 
Had a bad day


----------



## Sugar_Qween

Husband don't know what he's done
Kids don't know what's wrong with mum
She can't say, they can't see, putting it down to another bad day
Daddy don't know what he's done
Kids don't know what's wrong with mum

SO THIS IS HOW IT FEELS TO BE LONELY
THIS IS HOW IT FEELS TO BE SMALL
THIS IS HOW IT FEELS WHEN YOUR WORLD MEANS NOTHING AT ALL

There's a funeral in the town, some guy from the top estate
Seems they found him under a train, and yet he had it all on a plate

SO THIS IS HOW IT FEELS TO BE LONELY
THIS IS HOW IT FEELS TO BE SMALL
THIS IS HOW IT FEELS WHEN YOUR WORLD MEANS NOTHING AT ALL

Husband don't know what he's done
Kids don't know what's wrong with mum
She can't say, they can't see, putting it down to another bad day

SO THIS IS HOW IT FEELS TO BE LONELY
THIS IS HOW IT FEELS TO BE SMALL
THIS IS HOW IT FEELS WHEN YOUR WORLD MEANS NOTHING AT ALL


----------



## cxsx

you can tuck it on the inside
you can throw it on the floor
you can wave it on the outside
like you never did before
you get the diplomatic treatment
you get the force fed future
get the funk after death
get the wisenheimer brainstorm

(I'm in touch with your world)
so don't you try to hide it
(I'm in touch with your world)
and nobody's gonna buy it
it's such a lovely way to go
it's such a lovely way to go

I been lying on your feathers
you keep talkin' about the weather
I'm a psilocybin pony
you're a flick fandango phoney
it's a sticky contradiction
it's a thing you call creation
everything is science fiction
and I ought to know

(I'm in touch with your world)
so don't you try to hide it
(I'm in touch with your world)
and nobody's gonna buy it
it's such a lovely way to go
it's such a lovely way to go-uh-o-o-o

(I'm in touch with your world)
(I'm in touch with your world)
(I'm in touch with your world)
(I'm in touch with your world)
~
The Cars - I'm In Touch With Your World


----------



## Negative

trouble--coldplay

Oh no, I see
The spider web is tangled up with me
And I lost my head
And thought of all the stupid things I've said

Oh no, what's this?
A spider web and I'm caught in the middle
So I turn to run
And thought of all the stupid things I've done

And I never meant to cause you trouble
I never meant to do you wrong
And ah, well if I ever caused you trouble
Oh, no I never meant to do you harm

Oh no, I see
The spider web and it's me in the middle
So I twist and turn
But here am I in my little bubble

Singing out 
I never meant to cause you trouble
I never meant to do you wrong
And ah, well if I ever caused you trouble
Oh, no I never meant to do you harm

They spun a web for me
An<< They spun a web for me
An<< They spun a web for me


----------



## p-mo

Razorlight- Get it and Go

We talked all night about suicide
And she said if this is living
How come i never feel alive?

First time you're there
Well it gets you up
Second time alright
But its just not enough
No, it shootss through your veins
Tears all you nerves appart

Well, you give it a go
You give it a go
You know its alright
You know its alright
You give it a go
You give it a go
You get a little high
And you get a little low

I've seen you there so many times
You had your hands in your pocket
You said "I've just got this message on my phone, and its blowing my mind, You know its tearing me up inside out"
Strangles me, Strangles me

You know
First time you're there
Well it gets you up
Second times alright
But its the second circle of hell in your mind
It shoots through your veins
It tears all you nerves appart

Oh, just give it a go
Just give it a go
You know its alright
You know its alright
Just give it a go
Just give it a go
You get a little high
You get a little low
Your giving it a go
Your giving it a go
You know its alright
You know its alright
Your giving it a go
Your giving it a go
You get a little high
You get a little low

Well if its all so hard
Why dont you slide on down with me
And if your hanging on my words
Well thats alright with me
Because its just so easy
And we'll be alright

Your giving it a go
Your giving it a go
You know its alright
You know its alright
Your giving it a go
Your giving it a go
You get a little high
You get a little low
Your giving it a go
Your giving it a go

Your giving it a go
Your giving it a go
You get so high
Your so high

Count your fingers to four
One, Two, Three, Four,
And thats it


----------



## Mysterier

*Undercovers On* by Rival Schools 

Crept on you slowly
But faster than you could see
It's not like I noticed 
I wouldn't be the first one you let in
The same person that you know would forget to be honest
I might be the furthest from your mind
Whatever you told me somehow you sold me on
I want to believe it til I see later on
Apparition counterfeit
Can this racket go on another year
Overconfident, maybe
You're still here
Misplaced my fear
Whatever you told me, somehow you sold me on
I want to believe it til I see later on
You cross the other way
And hope I didnt see you
I start calling out your name
Cause I want to meet you again
Dont know why you say youre doing fine
That's not what it looks like
Something doesntfeel right
Your undercovers on
You'reacting kind of warm
But soon you'vegot to leave
There's something you need
I'm not invited to go
Those people that you know
Well, they don't care about you
Could live easily without you


----------



## Negative

I'm in a hard, ghetto, life's a bitch mood right now  . . . 

*I Gotcha Back--GZA*

Chorus: GZA and RZA

I gotcha back, but you best to watch your front
Cause it's the niggaz that front, they be pullin stunts
I gotcha back, but you best to watch your front
Cause it's the niggaz who front (they be pullin stunts)

Lyrics:

I was always taught my do's and don'ts
For do's I did, and for don'ts, I said I won't
I'm from Brooklyn, a place where stars are born
Streets are shot up, apartment buildings are torn
and ripped up, stripped up, shacked up and backed up
from fiends, cause the bosses on the scene, they got it cracked up
Kids are slingin in my lobby
Little Steve and Bobby
Gettin paid but it's a life-threatening hobby
Yeah, they still play hide and seek
The fiends seek for the crack, and they hide and let the cops peep
Grown folks say they should be out on their own
Before the gangs come and blow up their mom's home
Because they lifestyle is hectic, so fuckin hectic
Blaow! Blaow! Blaow! Bullets are ejected
My lifestyle was so far from well
Coulda wrote a book with a title "Age 12 and Goin through Hell"
Then I realized the plan
I'm trapped in a deadly video game, with just one man
So I don't only watch my back, I watch my front
Cause it's the niggaz who front, they be pullin stunts
Back on the Ave of Lavonia and Bristol with a pistol
Stickin up Pamela and Crystal
You know your town is dangerous when you see the strangest
kid come home from doin the bid and nuthin changes
What is the meaning of CRIME (what?)
Is it Criminals Robbin Innocent Motherfuckers Everytime?
Little shorties take walks to the schoolyard
Tryin to solve the puzzles to why is life so hard
Then as soon as they reached the playground, blaow!
Shots ring off and now one of them lay down
It's so hard to escape the gunfire
I wish I could rule it out like an umpire
But it's an everlasting game, and it never cease to exist
Only the players change, so...






Chorus 3X

RZA - I gotcha back (8X)
I gotcha back so you best to watch your front
Cause it's the niggaz who front, that be pullin stunts
I gotcha back but you best to watch your front
It's the niggaz who front, that be pullin stunts

Outro: (LP version only)

*old man*
Your, tech, nique, is, mag-ni-ficent
When cut across the neck
A sound like wailing winter winds is heard, they say
I'd always hoped to cut someone like that someday
To hear that sound
But to have it happen to my own neck is... ridiculous
*man gasps for air*


----------



## Furnace

Death From Above 1979 - Luno (Bloc Party cover)



		Code:
	

And you're tired of your Mum
And you're tired of your Dad
Got you jumping through hoops
Got you shaving your legs
Let it pass, let it pass, let it pass over you

And you're tired of your face
And you're tired of your nose
Got you jumping through hoops
Got you shaving your legs
Let it pass, let it pass, let it pass over you

And your nose is bleeding
You've been lying to me

There will be no hesitation
There will be no confrontation
There will be no indication
There will be no cause
There will be no exultation
There will be no justification
There will be no way at all

And your nose is bleeding
You've been lying to me

Luno
Come back to me the the way you were
The way you were when we were young
I'm trying to tell you everything
I'm trying to tell you everything

I can heal the blind
I can cure the sick
I can say the right things
I can say the right things
Where d'you get so cruel
Where do you go
Cos you're never here

And your nose is bleeding
You deserve it
You've been lying to me


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Ride - In A Different Place*

Blowing bubbles, lying down,
Waiting for the rain to fall.
Laughing at the people,
Wonder why they always rush, never slow down.

And we're smiling, when we're sleeping.
And we're smiling, when we're waking.

Even if the rain falls down, and all the sky turns cold,
I will feel fine.
Thunder roared and lightning flashed,
But you and I are in a different time.

Floating in and out of time,
In and out of space.
No one can touch us,
We're in a different place.


----------



## Negative

I fucking love this song, I even loved it before it reminded me of her . . . 

*Luna--Smashing Pumpkins*

What moonsongs
Do you sing your babies?
What sunshine do you bring? 

Who belongs
Who decides who's crazy
Who rights wrongs where others cling?

I'll sing for you
If you want me to
I'll give to you
And it's a chance I'll have to take
And it's a chance I'll have to break

I go along
Just because I'm lazy
I go along to be with you

And those moonsongs
That you sing your babies
Will be the songs to see you through

I'll hear your song
If you want me to
I'll sing along
And it's a chance I'll have to take
And it's a chance I'll have to break

I'm in love with you
I'm in love with you
I'm in love with you

I'm in love with you
So in love
I'm in love with you
With you
I'm in love with you

I'm in love with you
So in love
I'm in love with you
I'm
I'm so in love
I'm in love with you


----------



## starlightgemini

_You make me feel like I’m a whore
Like I’m the one who’s there to bore you now
It’s always gonna be this way
Get the fuck away

‘Cause I can’t seem to show you what you wanna see
I can never give you anything you need
I’m sick of wasting time on what can never be
I cannot control you into wanting me

You always wanna steal the light
By stepping on the ones who fight for you
It’s always gonna be the same
Get the fuck away

‘Cause I can’t seem to show you what you wanna see
I can never give you anything you need
*I’m sick of wasting time on what can never be*
I cannot control you into wanting me

I hate what you are
I’ll break you and leave you scarred
I hate what you are
I’ll break you and leave you scarred
I hate what you are

‘Cause I can’t seem to show you what you wanna see
I can never give you anything you need
I’m sick of wasting time on what can never be
I cannot control you into wanting me now

Into wanting me now
Into wanting me now
Into wanting me now
Into wanting me
_

SO FITTING   And a great angry song!


*Lyrics by Seether*


----------



## meesa

This song makes me cry.  Somehow its about me.

Evenescence - Hello


playground school bell rings again
rain clouds come to play again
has no one told you she's not breathing?
hello i'm your mind giving you someone to talk to
hello

if i smile and don't believe
soon i know i'll wake from this dream
don't try to fix me i'm not broken
hello i'm the lie living for you so you can hide
don't cry

suddenly i know i'm not sleeping
hello i'm still here 
all that's left of yesterday


----------



## mariacallas

i love this song  
_
*the terminal ~ rupert holmes*
I've come back this mornin' to where I first
came alive
Here within this terminal where the buses
arrive
I was a commuter on the 804
Work for a computer on the 19th floor and...

You came down the aisle of the bus and you
sat by my side
Shoulder up to shoulder we shared that 9
o'clock ride
Oh, my heart was screamin' as you left your
seat
Followin' your movements I was at your feet
and...

Oh, down into the terminal both of us smiled
So we entered the terminal just as you smiled
"Won't you leave out work for today?" you
ask of me then
So I phoned-in-sick on the way to the home
of a friend
We were all alone from 10 A.M. till 3
Really thought the fire had gone out of me
but...

You awoke the sleep of my life from gray
into red
Made the weary wonder of Wall Street rise
from the dead
Could have held up budding my entire life
But I had to get home to the kids and the
wife and...
So I left for the terminal where I began
Baby, no, I wouldn't have left if I'd been
half a man

So here I am this morning where love had
asked for the dance
Here within this terminal where I passed on
a chance
Lord, I'll never find her though I've truly tried
Probably she's found another bus to ride and...

I am now about to begin the last of my days
I'm within what others would call a terminal
phase
I myself can only say it's livin' dead
Ridin' to the office with a song in my head
that goes...

La da da...
And you know it grows
La da da...
Oh, la da da...
Oh, la da da... 
_


----------



## psycho_x668

*System (off the Queen Of The Damned soundtrack)*

You fell away, 
What more can I say? 
The feelings evolved, 
I won't let it out, 
I can't replace... 
Your screaming face, 
Feeling the sickness inside

Why won't you die? 
Your blood in mine…
We'll be fine…
Then your body will be mine

So many words 
Can't describe my face
This feeling's evolved
So soon to break out 
I can't relate
to a happy state
feeling the blood run inside

Why won't you die? 
Your blood in mine…
We'll be fine…
Then your body will be mine

Why is everything so fucking hard for me? 
Keep me down to what you think I should be! 
Must you tempt me and provoke the ministry?

Keep on trying I’ll not die so easily

I will not die…

Why is everything so fucking hard for me?

I will not die…

Why is everything so fucking hard for me?

I will not die… 

Why won't you die? 
Your blood is mine…. 
We'll be fine…. 
Then your body will be mine (x 2)


----------



## Pantomime7

Stare at the Sun- Thrice

I sit here clutching useless lists
and keys for doors that don't exist
I crack my teeth on pearls
I tear into the history 
Just show me what it means to me in this world.

Cause I'm due for a miracle
I'm waiting for a sign
I'll stare straight into the sun
And I won't close my eyes
Til I understand or go blind.

I see the parts but not the whole 
I study saints and scholars both
no perfect plan unfurls
Do I trust my heart or just my mind
Why is truth so hard to find in this world
Yeah in this world

Cause I'm due for a miracle
I'm waiting for a sign
Stare straight into the sun
And I won't close my eyes
Til I understand or go blind

I know that there's a point I've missed 
A shrine or stone I haven't kissed 
A scar that never graced my wrist
A mirror that hasn't met my fist
But I can't help feeling that I'm

Due for a miracle 
I'm waiting for a sign
I'll stare straight into the sun
And I won't close my eyes.


----------



## batty

*Haven't posted here forever...*

but this is one of the most beautiful songs I've ever heard. So don't download it, 'cause that's illegal...

*hallelujah* - *Jeff Buckley*

 I heard there was a secret chord
that David played and it pleased the Lord
But you don't really care for music, do you? 
Well it goes like this:
The fourth, the fifth, the minor fall and the major lift
The baffled king composing Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Well your faith was strong but you needed proof
You saw her bathing on the roof
Her beauty and the moonlight overthrew ya
She tied you to her kitchen chair
She broke your throne and she cut your hair
And from your lips she drew the Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Well, maybe I've been here before
I've seen this room and I've walked this floor
I used to live alone before I knew ya
I've seen your flag on the marble arch
But love is not a victory march
It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah

Well, there was a time when you let me know
What's really going on below
But now you never show that to me do ya
But remember when I moved in you
And the holy dove was moving too
And every breath we drew was Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah

And maybe there's a God above
But all I've ever learned from love
Was how to shoot somebody who outdrew ya
And it's not a cry that you hear at night
It's not somebody who's seen the light
It's a cold and it's a broken Hallelujah

Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah
Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Hallelujah, Halle...
It's not what you're told
It's not her face
It's not his touch
In the room you both share
Where he's gone when he loved
When your time and your memory fills your dreams
When you're honest and together
Together no more
No more
Hallelujah, until you're nothing
Hallelujah, baby, until she's everywhere
Hallelujah, until together you are somewhere I'd lost
Hallelujah, Hallelujah.


----------



## Stasis

^
Ooh, GREAT song.  Love me some Buckley.


----------



## Mariposa

*Madonna - I Deserve It*

This guy was meant for me
And I was meant for him
This guy was dreamt for me
And I was dreamt for him

This guy has danced for me
And I have danced for him
This guy has cried for me
And I have cried for him

Many miles many roads I have traveled
Fallen down on the way
Many hearts many years have unraveled
Leading up to today

This guy has prayed for me
And I have prayed for him
This guy was made for me
And I was made for him

Many miles many roads I have traveled
Fallen down on the way
Many hearts many years have unraveled
Leading up to today 

I have no regrets
There's nothing to forget
All the pain
Was worth it

Not running from the past
I tried to do what's best
I know that I deserve it

Many miles many roads I have traveled
Fallen down on the way
Many hearts many years have unraveled
Leading up to today


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Red House Painters - Bubble*

i know i don't know you
i know that we don't think along the same lines
but what do i do
when i can't reach out
through this iron-built
bubble of pain

your house settled in deep country
with acres and a farm and a stream to cleanse me
your house with a view of purity
overlooks a hillside of green
green as your eyes

i embrace the moment
i'm in love with a dream
and toy with ideas
that burn deep inside me
cause a picture is all you are to me
a picture is all you'll ever be

i know you don't know me
a nervous, wordless face brings shade to your light
but i want so bad
to walk beside you but fall back into a world
where i believe

i embrace the moment
i'm in love with a dream
and toy with ideas
that burn deep inside me
because a picture is all you are to me
a picture is all you'll ever be


----------



## Negative

This is cause I'm gonna be at a family BBQ today . . . just _resonates . . . _

*Live at the BBQ--Main Source*

featuring Nas Fatal Akinyele 

Ahhhhhhhhhhh ohhhh ho! 
Ho! Ho! Ho! Ho! 
It's like that y'all (that y'all) 
That y'all (that y'all) > repeat 5X 
and that's all! 

[Nas] 
Street's disciple my raps are trifle 
I shoot slugs from my brain just like a rifle 
Stampede the stage I leave the microphone split 
Play Mr. Tuffy while I'm on some Pretty Tone shit 
Verbal assassin my architect pleases 
When I was twelve, I went to hell for snuffin Jesus 
Nasty Nas is a rebel to America 
Police murderer, I'm causin hysteria 
My troops roll up with a strange force 
I was trapped in a cage and let out by the Main Source 
Swimmin in women like a lifeguard 
Put on a bulletproof nigga I strike hard 
Kidnap the President's wife without a plan 
And hangin niggaz like the Ku Klux Klan 
I melt mics till the sound waves over 
Before steppin to me you'd rather step to Jehovah 
Slammin MC's on cement 
Cause verbally, I'm iller than a AIDS patient 
I move swift and uplift 
your mind shoot the gift when I riff in rhyme 
Rappin sniper, speakin real words 
My thoughts react, like Steven Spielberg's 
Poetry attacks, paragraphs punch hard 
My brain is insane, I'm out to lunch God 
Science is dropped, my raps are toxic 
My voicebox locks and excels like a rocket 

Aiyyo it's like that y'all (that y'all) 
That y'all (that y'all) --> repeat 5X 
That's all! 

[Fatal] 
Fatal is merciful and they curse me 
When I grip the mic I show no mercy 
I got heart, I rip the party apart 
from the seams and hem'up like bell-bottom jeans 
but you get done, you get blues like 501 
Brothers are live but I betcha I'm liver son 
So let me get upon the scene and redeem 
the dream of a team, and knock'em out like Mitch Green 
Smoke some thai weed, flow at a high speed 
Rap on off breaks stompin' like Northlakes 
Cause I'm livin larger than the founders of Fendi 
An Asiatic brother that many rappers envy 
So round up your crew and entourage 
And let the God Merciful just take charge 

Aiyyo, it's like that y'all (that y'all) 
That y'all (that y'all) --> repeat 5X 
And that's all! 

[Akinyele] 
Some of them said (said what?) that the Ak should quit 
But I don't sweat it, cause I'm too big for that small shit 
Like pigs when it comes to a showdown 
Huff and puff but the Ak won't get blown down 
Cause I come strong, rather than come at all and not be READY 
That's what seperates me from the PETTY 
MC's gas themselves by drinking too much GETTY 
And get torn the fuck up like CONFETTI 
I'm rich and thick, your lyrics like Aunt JEMIMAH 
It doesn't take Keenan Ivory Wayans to know that I'MA 
Get You Sucka, if you bite like a PIRANHA 
So save them preschool rhymes for the kids at Wonderama 
Point blank, period, with no comma 
Rhymes so dangerous, call for the homi-cide 
Cause I knock'em dead even when I'm at my worst 
The only future that lies ahead of them is the lights from the hearse 
Got game like a crackhead 
But don't be mislead, I keep rappers on lock like a dread 
Knots in the head from the words that I said 
So get a shovel and dig your grave cause the shit you talk is dead 

Aiyyo it's like that y'all (that y'all) 
That y'all (that y'all) --> repeat 5X 
And that's all! 

[Large Professor] 
I grab up girls like jacks 
Add'em on like tax, and I'm over like Hot Trax 
As far as brothers are concerned a pressure cooker from start 
To finish I diminish like a cuisinart 
Secondly, I'm sick of critics, who's neckin' me 
(Oooh he got an afro) yo, but I get dough 
Why's my name the Large Professor? 
Cause I milked your cow in other words I hit your heffer 
Don't talk about how you can break Rambo 
That's just a bunch of mamba-ja-hambo 
Propaganda, save it for Savanda 
Joe and Amanda, Zach and Alexandra 
Don't let the folks around your way puff your head 
Cause you'll be the owner of a hospital bed 
I'll kick fire out your ass so fast 
You'll be as crispy as my man Bill Blass 

Aiyyo, like that y'all (that y'all) 
That y'all (that y'all) --> repeat 5X 
And that's all! 

It's like that y'all (that y'all) 
That y'all (that y'all) --> repeat 5X 
And that's all! 

It's like that y'all (that y'all) 
That y'all (that y'all) --> repeat 5X 
And that's all! 

It's like that y'all (that y'all) 
That y'all (that y'all) --> repeat 5X 
And that's all


----------



## mariacallas

_


cars & girls ~ prefabsprout

Brucie dreams life's a highway too many roads bypass my way
Or they never begin. Innocence coming to grief
At the hands of life - Stinkin' car thief, that's my concept of sin
Does heaven wait all heavenly over the next horizon ?

But look at us now, quit driving, some things hurt more much more than cars and girls.
Just look at us now, start counting, what adds up the way it did when we were young ?
Look at us now, quit driving, some things hurt much more than cars and girls...

Life's a drive through a dust bowl, what's it do, do to a young soul
We are deeply concerned, someone stops for directions,
Something responds deep in our engines, we have all been burned
Will heaven wait all heavenly over the next horizon ?

But look at us now, quit driving, some things hurt more much more than cars and girls.
Just look at us now, start counting, what adds up the way it did when we were young ?
Look at us now, quit driving, some things hurt much more than cars and girls....

*Little boy got a hot rod, thinks it makes him some kind of new God
Well this is one race he won't win,
'Cos life's no cruise with a cool chick
Too many folks feelin' car sick, but it never pulls in.
Brucie's thoughts - Pretty streamers
- Guess this world needs its dreamers may they never wake up......*

But look at us now, quit driving, some things hurt more much more than cars and girls.
Just look at us now, start counting, what adds up the way it did when we were young ?
Look at us now, quit driving, some things hurt much more than cars and girls.......

But look at us now, quit driving, some things hurt more much more than cars and girls.
Just look at us now, start counting, what adds up the way it did when we were young ?
Look at us now, quit driving, some things hurt much more than cars and girls........

_


----------



## AmorRoark

*Chemical Bros.* - Asleep from Day

_There’s a lot of people
That let their will to say
I’ve got a lot of friends

And they’ve got beautiful eyes
That make my heart feel surprised
And you notice it
And that’s the truth
That’s the truth_


----------



## Mariposa

*Beth Orton - Central Reservation System*

Running down a central reservation 
in last night's red dress,
And I can still smell you on my fingers and taste you on my breath;
Stepping through brilliant shades,
All the color you bring,
This time, this time, this time,
Is fine just as it is.

Today is whatever I want it to mean,
Today is whatever I want it to mean.
Is this where memories are made,
Well, dreams do come true.

Everything I ever took for granted,
I want to see it through.

I step through every shade,
Any color you bring,
Cause this time, this time, this time,
Is fine just as it is.

Today is whatever I want it to mean,
Today is whatever I want it to mean.

It's like living in the middle of the ocean,
With no future, no past,
And everything that's good right now,
Well, I don't wish for it to last.

I'll step through brilliant shades,
Every color you bring,
Cause this time, this time, this time,
Is fine just as it is.

And today is whatever I want it to mean,
Today is whatever I want it to mean,
Today, today, is whatever I want it to mean,
Today is whatever I want it to mean.


----------



## Beatlebot

I like Beth too 

Stolen Car - Beth Orton

You walked into my house last night
I couldn't help but notice
A light that was long gone still burning strong
You were sitting
Your fingers like fuses
Your eyes were cinnamon

You said you stand for every known abuse
That was ever threatened to anyone but you
And why should I know better by now
When I'm old enough not to?

While every line speaks the language of love
It never held the meaning I was thinking of
And I can't decide over right or wrong
I guess sometimes you need the place where you belong

Some may sing the wrong words to the wrong melody
It's little things like this that matter to me
Others feel that you should stand
For every known abuse to hand
And all the things that they could never see

You said you stood
For every known abuse that was promised to anyone like you
Don't you wish you knew better by now
When you're old enough not to?

When every line speaks the language of love
And never held the meaning I was thinking of
And I can't decide over right or wrong
You left the feeling that I just do not belong

One drink too many
And a joke gone too far
I see a face driving a stolen car
Gets harder to hide
When you're hitching a ride
Harder to hide what you really saw

Oh, yeah, you stand
For every known abuse that I've ever seen my way through
Don't I wish I knew better by now?
Well I think I'm starting to

When every line speaks the language of love
And never held the meaning I was thinking of
And I've lost the line between right or wrong
I just want to find the place where I belong

Why should you know better by now
When you're old enough not to?
I wish I knew better by now
When I'm old enough not to


----------



## brothermarcus

*suddenly - janine stoll*

In that bright photograph
I could swear you faked your laugh
’Cause I know your name’s on a long list of broken girls
I would trade all I own
To go back and take you home
And stay with you ’til the fear takes its leave

Suddenly...nothing happens suddenly
Everything takes place to grind your will down
Don't lose faith in what is good and what is right
Can you even tell the difference anymore?
Anymore

Playing games in the dark
You're too small to build an ark
So don't count on the water to float you out of this
Though it's futile and thin
You can hide inside your skin
Until the morning brings the promise of leaving

Suddenly...nothing happens suddenly
Everything takes place to grind your will down
Don't lose faith in what is good and what is right
Can you even tell the difference anymore?
Anymore

Water comes from the sky
And from pain behind your eyes
Though you're pretty, you bear witness to these ugly things
You could fight, but you've found
You're much safer on the ground
Laying still until the worst has come and gone

Suddenly...nothing happens suddenly
Everything takes place to grind your will down
Don't lose faith in what is good and what is right
Can you even tell the difference anymore?
Anymore


----------



## XiolaBleu

Blind Melon - Car Seat (god's presents"
Tongue tied, nerves as big as boulders
Why Mom, I thought I was your soldier
My brother sits by me
Buckled into the carseat 

Feel the thirst, it's time for pulling over
Into the truckstop on my daddy's shoulder
Out back where they plant all the trees
ten feet away my daddy buries me 

GOD'S PRESENTS

If my path be smooth or rugged
If with thorns or roses strewn
Where I go the Father seeith
And He will leave me not alone 

If I take the wings of morning
far within the giant sea
Even there His hand will leave me
Even there my God will be 

Though the gloom of night be round me
Though I cannot see my way
Yet the Lord will see and guide me
Because unto Him the night is day 

If my thought are good or evil
Set me think to hide them not
there is one above all seeing
And He beholdth every thought 

And ever more my eyes beholds me
And all my ways to Him are known
And His loving arms enfolds me
He will leave me not alone 

God's Presents was written by Blanche Bridge on February 11, 1884


Blind Melon - Dumptruck
New York City soothing my itchy itchy month of May
Time has passed for Ms. Onassis, decay on display 

I don't want to go down
I don't want to go down
I don't want to go down - like she did 

And I can't understand why something
good's got to die before we miss it 

Mumbled talk through pigeon park
And Hastings is wasting away
religiously they seem to sin
Buy, sell or trade for amens 

I just don't want to feel
I just don't want to feel
I just don't want to feel - like they feel 

Hollow body for sound, trade a coat for a gown 

Way up in my arms you know
I love you just a little bit more 

Raisin' nose down to chin
Smoke after smoke they all trickle in
Anything, for anything, and ending up with nothing 

Simple pimpled young man
Sores all over his hands
He's sleeping, not so silently 

I'll mop the floors for you all
I'm a fly on the wall
Really big and listening 

Burned a hand of a friend of mine
And Bub I know that you could fly a mile high
You told me nothing's ever gonna come between
Nothing's ever gonna come between
Nothing's ever gonna come between 

My dumptruck and me


----------



## Negative

This song appeals to me on a few different levels today, and in different ways for each of those levels . . .

*Drowning--Cleveland Lounge*

_the oRIGInal, foos!!!! lol_

Stay with me for just today and
Let your soul come rest for a minute now
Share your mind if you have some time
I would love to sit and talk to you
I will wait if you ask me to
But I won't stay here forever now
I know your heart can keep me warm
Let me stay

I feel that your eyes won't open
And these dreams, my heart, 
I can't deceive them
Maybe the moon will come down and save me
Maybe your eyes will stop me from falling
Oh I'm drowning, yeah
Oh I'm drowning, yeah
Oh I'm drowning, yeah
Oh I'm drowning, yeah

What can I say, what can I do
Is there any way to get close to you
I'll put myself into your shoes and
I'll walk around these streets of yours
It's cold outside where you stay but my 
Heart is not far away
So take a breath and close your eyes
I want to hold you

I feel that your eyes won't open
And these dreams, my heart,
I can't deceive them
Maybe the moon will come down and save me
Maybe your eyes will stop me from falling 

Oh I'm drowning (Oh I'm drowning don't you
know that I can't lift my head)
Oh I'm drowning (Yes I'm drowning how I
wish that I could catch my breath)
Oh I'm drowning (Oh I'm drowning don't you
know that I can't lift my head)
Oh I'm drowning (Yes I'm drowning and I can't
catch my breath)
You're so close...

When I feel that your eyes won't open
And these dreams, my heart, 
I can't deceive them
Maybe the moon will come down and save me
Maybe your eyes will stop me from falling


Oh I'm drowning (Oh I'm drowning don't you
know that I can't lift my head)
Oh I'm drowning (Yes I'm drowning how I
wish that I could catch my breath)
Oh I'm drowning (Oh I'm drowning don't you
know that I can't lift my head)
Oh I'm drowning (Yes I'm drowning and I can't
catch my breath) 

Oh I'm drowning (Oh I'm drowning don't you
know that I can't lift my head)
Oh I'm drowning (Yes I'm drowning how I
wish that I could catch my breath)
Oh I'm drowning (Oh I'm drowning don't you
know that I can't lift my head)
Oh I'm drowning (Oh I'm drowning and I can't
catch my breath)

Oh I'm drowning
I'm drowning


----------



## XiolaBleu

^^^^ That song is so addicting.

Rilo Kiley - Better son or daughter

Sometimes in the morning I am petrified and can't move
Awake but cannot open my eyes
And the weight is crushing down on my lungs
I know I can't breathe
And hope someone will save me this time
And your mother's still calling you insane and high
Swearing it's different this time
And you tell her to give in to the demons that possess her
And that god never blessed her insides
Then you hang up the phone and feel badly for upsetting things
And crawl back into bed to dream of a time
When your heart was open wide and you love things just because
Like the sick and dying

And sometimes when you're on 
You're really fucking on
And your friends they sing along
And they love you
But the lows are so extreme
That the good seems fucking cheap
And it teases you for weeks in its absence
But you'll fight and you'll make it through
You'll fake it if you have to
And you'll show up for work with a smile
And you'll be better
You'll be smarter
More grown up and a better daughter or son
And a real good friend
And you'll be awake
You'll be alert
You'll be positive though it hurts
And you'll laugh and embrace all of your friends
And you'll be a real good listener
You'll be honest
You'll be brave
You'll be handsome and you'll be beautiful
You'll be happy

Your ship may be coming in
You're weak but not giving in
To the cries and the wails of the valley below
Your ship may be coming in
You're weak but not giving in
And you'll fight it you'll go out fighting all of them


----------



## Psychedelics_r_best

So, so you think you can fly. 
Well I see where your coming from,
But theres always a time to die.


----------



## harraser

*Tom Waits - Underground*


Rattle Big Black Bones
in the Danger zone
there's a rumblin' groan
down below
there's a big dark town
it's a place I've found
there's a world going on
UNDERGROUND
they're alive, they're awake
while the rest of the world is asleep
below the mine shaft roads
it will all unfold
there's a world going on
UNDERGROUND
all the roots hang down
swing from town to town
they are marching around
down under your boots
all the trucks unload
beyond the gopher holes
there's a world going on
UNDERGROUND


----------



## Raz

This song always makes me feel kinda sad and lovesick for no-one in particular.. 

Angie Stone - *Wish I Didn't Miss You*

Same old story is back again
She's not a lover, she's just a friend
I'm sick and tired for you to blame on me
Now you think it's funny
Now you wanna spend your money on girls 
But you forgot when you were down
That I was around

Call my lover, hang up, call again
What in the world is happening
Listen in, but don't yell at me
Isn't it ironic all you wanna do is smoke chronic
Boy, you forgot when you were down
Who was around

I can't eat, I can't sleep anymore
Waiting for love to walk through the door
I wish I didn't miss you anymore

Memories don't live like people do
I'm sick for ever believing you
Wish you'd bring back the man I knew
Was good to me, oh Lord
Everytime you say you're coming
Boy, you disappoint me, honey
How well you forgot when you were down
And I was around

One of these days, it's gonna happen to you
Missing a love like I'm missing you, babe yeah yeah
One of these days, when your dreams come true
That's the one that's gonna do it to you
Oh oh oh, yeah, yeah, yeah yeah yeah yeah


----------



## cherub

LINKIN PARK LYRICS

"With You"

I woke up in a dream today
To the cold of the static / and put my cold feet on the floor
Forgot all about yesterday
Remembering I’m pretending to be where I’m not anymore
A little taste of hypocrisy
And I’m left in the wake of the mistake / slow to react
Even though you’re so close to me
You’re still so distant / And I can’t bring you back
It’s true / the way I feel
Was promised by your face
The sound of your voice
Painted on my memories
Even if you’re not with me
I’m with you
You / Now I see/ keeping everything inside
You / Now I see / Even when I close my eyes
I hit you and you hit me back
We fall to the floor / the rest of the day stands still
Fine line between this and that
When things go wrong I pretend the past isn’t real
Now I'm trapped in this memory
And I’m left in the wake of the mistake / slow to react
Even though you’re close to me
You’re still so distant / And I can’t bring you back
no
No matter how far we've come
I can't wait to see tomorrow
With you


----------



## neurotoxic

Artist: Utada
Song: You Make Me Want To Be A Man 
Album: Exodus 

chorus:
I really wanna tell you something
This is just the way I am
I really wanna tell you something, but I can't
You make me want to be a man
Arguments that have no meaning
This is just the way I am
You really wanna tell me something, but you can't
You make me want to be a man

The thunder and the rain called you and you came
We didn't need to say much to communicate
Now it's different; 99% is misinterpreted

chorus:
I really wanna tell you something
This is just the way I am
I really wanna tell you something, but I can't
You make me want to be a man
Arguments that have no meaning
This is just the way I am
You really wanna tell me something, but you can't
You make me want to be a man

Every word you say finds a home in me
Nothing that anyone could ever say
Could hurt me like this 
Baby please, don't light that cigarette
Don't light that cigarette

chorus:
I really wanna tell you something
This is just the way I am
I really wanna tell you something, but I can't
You make me want to be a man
Arguments that have no meaning
This is just the way I am
You really wanna tell me something, but you can't
You make me want to be a man

chorus:
I really wanna tell you something
This is just the way I am
I really wanna tell you something, but I can't
You make me want to be a man
Arguments that have no meaning
This is just the way I am
You really wanna tell me something, but you can't
You make me want to be a man


----------



## neurotoxic

Artist: Fluke
Album: Risotto
Song: Bermuda

I can't hear myself
Aint' that beautiful

I am drowned out by the roar
Floating back up from the shore
It is wonderful

It is easy
Take your time
Take all day
I don't mind

Stretch it out
For all our lives

I can't hear myself
It is fine
I am humbled by the trees
Silenced by the bees
So right...


----------



## Negative

This song is hitting home especially hard today . . . on two different levels, relationship and my art . . . 

*Trying to Find a Balance--Atmosphere*

[Slug]
They love the taste of blood
Now I don't know what that means, but I know that I mean it
Maybe they're as evil as they seem
Or maybe I only look out the window when it's scenic
"Atmosphere finally made a good record."
Yeah right, that shit almost sounds convincing
The last time I felt a sinking contradictive as this
Was the last time we played a show in Cinnci'
"Get real." they tell me
If only they knew how real this life really gets
They would stop acting like a silly bitch
They would respect the cock whether or not they believed in it
Doesn't take much and that's messed up
Because these people do a lot of simple shit to impress us
While everyone was trying to out-do the last man
I was just a ghost trying to catch some Mrs. Pac-Man
Hello ma'am, would you be interested
In some sexual positions and emotional investments
See, I'm not insane, in fact I'm kind of rational
When I be askin', "Yo, where did all the passion go?"
East coast, West coast, down South, Midwest
Nowadays everybody knows how to get fresh
Somebody give me a big yes (YES!)
God Bless America, but she stole the B from "Bless" (Accept it)
Now I'm too fucked up to dance
So I'ma sit with my hand down the front of my pants
You can't achieve your goals if you don't take that chance
So go pry open that trunk and get those amps (You know!)

[Chorus x2]
In the days of Kings and Queens I was a jester
Treat me like a God, oh they treat me like a leper
You see me move back and forth between both
I'm trying to find a balance
I'm trying to build a balance

[Slug]
So now I keep a close eye on my pets
Because they make most of they moves off of instinct and sense
It's eat, sleep, fuck in self defense
So straight you can set your clocks and place bets
Wait, let's prey on blind, deaf, dumb, dead
Hustle, maybe a couple will love what you said
Emcees drag their feet across a big naked land
With an empty bag of seed and a fake shake of hands
Yeah I got some last words, FUCK ALL OF YA'LL!
Stop writin' raps and go play volleyball
Gotta journey the world in a hurry
Cause my attorney didn't put enough girls on the jury
Guilty of droppin' these bombs in the city
But I'm innocent, love is the motive that's why you're killin 'em
Guilty of settin' my fire in all fifty
But I'm innocent, blame it on my equilibrium

[Chorus x2]
In the days of Kings and Queens I was a jester
Treat me like a God, oh they treat me like a leper
You see me move back and forth between both
I'm trying to find a balance
I'm trying to build a balance

I gotta find my balance
I gotta find my balance

[Slug]
Now all my friends are famous
It's either one thing or another
They all don't know what my name is
Probably know both of my brothers
The one is a hard workin' savior
The other's a hard workin' soldier
I'm just your next door neighbor
Workin' hard at tryin' to stay sober
You wait for the car at the corner
Pretend like you know what the pot is
Won't quit till I hit California
And make you my Golden State goddess


----------



## cherub

Daniel Powter - Bad Day

Where is the moment we needed the most 
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost 
They tell me your blue skies fade to grey 
They tell me your passion's gone away 
And I don't need no carryin' on 
You stand in the line just to hit a new low 
You're faking a smile with the coffee you go 
You tell me your life's been way off line 
You're falling to pieces everytime 
And I don't need no carryin' on 

Cause you had a bad day 
You're taking one down 
You sing a sad song just to turn it around 
You say you don't know 
You tell me don't lie 
You work at a smile and you go for a ride 
You had a bad day 
The camera don't lie 
You're coming back down and you really don't mind 
You had a bad day 
You had a bad day 

Well you need a blue sky holiday 
The point is they laugh at what you say 
And I don't need no carryin' on 

You had a bad day 
You're taking one down 
You sing a sad song just to turn it around 
You say you don't know 
You tell me don't lie 
You work at a smile and you go for a ride 
You had a bad day 
The camera don't lie 
You're coming back down and you really don't mind 
You had a bad day 

(Oh.. Holiday..) 

Sometimes the system goes on the brink 
And the whole thing turns out wrong 
You might not make it back and you know 
That you could be well oh that strong 
And I'm not wrong 

So where is the passion when you need it the most 
Oh you and I 
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost 

Cause you had a bad day 
You're taking one down 
You sing a sad song just to turn it around 
You say you don't know 
You tell me don't lie 
You work at a smile and you go for a ride 
You had a bad day 
You've seen what you like 
And how does it feel for one more time 
You had a bad day 
You had a bad day 

Had a bad day 
Had a bad day


----------



## cxsx

When me reach me yard 
Me got one thing on me mind, 
To hold me little woman 
And fe make her feel iree. 
Be play album, dub plate, and forty-five 
For dat's the kind of riddim that keeps me alive. 
Me turn on fe me radio 
Some a chat 'bout dat 
But I know more than D.J. 
So I nah play you dat. 
(Chorus) 
Me tek a 'D' and a 'U' 
An' a 'B' - not 'E' 
That thing there 
Is special to me. 
Me listen in the morning 
Also in the night 
For dat form of music 
Is outasight. 
The newest form of music 
Is easy to see 
It start with a 'D' 
And end with a 'B' 
Dub in a de morning 
And dub in a de night 
Mek the whole neighbourhood 
Feel alright, feel alright 

When me reach me yard 
Me got one thing on me mind, 
To hold me little woman 
And fe mek her fell iree. 

When me reach me yard 
Me got one thing on me mind, 
To hold me little woman 
And fe mek her fell iree. 

Me tek a 'D' and a 'U' 
An' a 'B' - not 'E' 
That thing there 
Is special to me. 
Me listen in the morning 
Also in the night 
For dat form of music 
Is outasight. 
The newest form of music 
Is easy to see 
It start with a 'D' 
And end with a 'B' 
Dub in a de morning 
And dub in a de night 
Mek the whole neighbourhood 
Feel alright, feel alright

Rock in a de dance 
Me seh fe give dub a chance, 
Rock in de blues 
You know you jus' can't lose. 
A dub me a defend 
On dub i can depend 
Check out dis yah music 
And run tell yo' friend. 
We don't want rock 'n' roll 
And we got enough soul, 
We don't want rock 'n' roll 
And we got enough soul. 
Bass is beutiful 
If it's clean, 
But dis yah dub music 
Man, it well mean. 
No bother follow friend 
And ignore dub again. 
It's simple, but effective 
Can't you see? 
A lot of people catch on in 'eight-three. 
Now is 'eighty-four 
And you must know the score, 
Anything me chat, you know 
The people bawl 'more.' 

Me jump 'pon de graphics 
Don't get vex' 
All me have 
A total concept 
To make you feel 
Iree. 

To make you feel 
Iree. 
~
UB40 - D.U.B.


----------



## neurotoxic

*The Crystal Method: Goin' surfin' on the Andrenalin Edge today*

I guess I didn't know...

I guess I didn't know...

I guess I didn't know...


*Get busy child!*
*Get busy child!*
*Get busy child!*
*Get busy child!*
*Get busy child!*
*Get busy child!*
*Get busy child!*

Get busy get busy get busy get get get get get busy child

I guess I didn't know...


----------



## neurotoxic

*TCM - Keep Hope Alive*

And I say this to you tonight...

Let us not forget...

There is Hope!


(This song helped me to keep from blowing my brains out, way back when--I am forever indebted to TCM for that!)


----------



## cherub

Artist: Train 
Album: My Private Nation 
Title: When I Look To The Sky 


When it rains it pours and opens doors
And floods the floors we thought would always keep us safe and dry
And in the midst of sailing ships we sink our lips into the ones we love
That have to say goodbye

And as I float along this ocean
I can feel you like a notion that won't seem to let me go

*Cause when I look to the sky something tells me you're here with me
And you make everything alright
And when I feel like I'm lost something tells me you're here with me
And I can always find my way when you are here*

And every word I didn't say that caught up in some busy day


And every dance on the kitchen floor we didn't dance before
And every sunset that we'll miss I'll wrap them all up in a kiss
And pick you up in all of this when I sail away

Whether I am up or down or in or out or just plane overhead
Instead it just feels like it is impossible to fly
*But with you I can spread my wings
to see me over everything that life may send me
When I am hoping it won't pass me by*

*And when I feel like there is no one that will ever know me
there you are to show me*


----------



## Negative

I heard this song today for the first time in a month or so, and everytime I hear it I just get a bit . . . it just touches me for some reason, makes me think way way too much about her . . . not that that is a bad thing . . . 

*Still Remains--Stone Temple Pilots*

our bed we live, our bed we sleep
making love and I become you
flesh is warm with naked feet
stabbing thorns and you become me
oh, I'd beg for you. Oh, you know I'll beg for you.

pick a song and sing a yellow nectarine
take a bath, I'll drink the water that you leave
if you should die before me
ask if you can bring a friend
pick a flower, hold your breath
and drift away...

she holds my hand we share a laugh,
slipping orange blossom breezes
love is still and sweat remains
a cherished gift unselfish feeling...
oh, I'd beg for you. Oh, you know I'll beg for you.

pick a song and sing a yellow nectarine
take a bath, I'll drink the water that you leave
_if you should die before me
ask if you can bring a friend_
pick a flower, hold your breath
and drift away...

she tells me things, I listen well
drink the wine and save the water
skin is smooth, I steal a glance
dragon flies "er" gliding over...
_oh, I'll beg for you. Oh, you know I'll beg for you.
_
pick a song and sing a yellow nectarine
take a bath, I'll drink the water that you leave
if you should die before me
ask if you can bring a friend
pick a flower, hold your breath
and drift away...


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

*Looks Like Rain - GD*

Awoke today, felt your side of the bed;
The covers were still warm where you been layin'.
You were gone, oh gone, my heart was filled with dread;
You might not be sleeping here again.
But it's alright cause I love you, and that's not going to change.
Run me around and make me hurt again and again.
But I'll still sing you love songs, written in the letters of your name.
The rain is gonna come, oh it surely looks like rain

Did you ever waken to the sound of street cats making love?
You guess from the cries you were listening to a fight.
Well you know, oh know, haste is the last thing they're thinking of.
You know they're only tryin' to make it thru the night.

I only want to hold you, I don't want to tie you down
Or fit you in the lines I might've drawn.
It's just that I, oh I, have gotten used to havin' you around.
The landscape would be empty, if you were gone;
But it's alright cause I love you, and that's not going to change.
Run me around and make me hurt again and again.
But I'll still sing you love songs, written in the letter of your name.
The rain is gonna come, oh it surely looks like rain.


----------



## cxsx

I'm not a woman
I'm not a man
I am something that you'll never understand

I'll never beat u
I'll never lie
And if you're evil I'll forgive u by and by cuz

U - I would die 4 u, yeah
Darling if u want me 2
U - I would die 4 u

I'm not your lover
I'm not your friend
I am something that you'll never comprehend

No need 2 worry
No need 2 cry
I'm your messiah and you're the reason why cuz

U - I would die 4 u, yeah
Darling if u want me 2
U - I would die 4 u

You're just a sinner I am told
Be your fire when you're cold
Make u happy when you're sad
Make u good when u are bad

I'm not a human
I am a dove
I'm your conscious
I am love
All I really need is 2 know that
U believe

Yeah, I would die 4 u, yeah
Darling if u want me 2
U - I would die 4 u

Yeah, say one more time

U - I would die 4 u
Darling if u want me 2
U - I would die 4 u
2 3 4 U

I would die 4 u
I would die 4 u
U - I would die 4 u
U - I would die 4 u
~
Prince - I Would Die 4 U


----------



## e5th3r

walked around my good intentions
and found that there were none
i blame my father for the wasted years
we hardly talked
i never though i would forget this hate
then a phone call made me realize
im wrong

If I don’t make it known that
I’ve loved you all along
Just like sunny days that
We ignore because
We’re all dumb and jaded
And I hope God I figure out
What’s wrong


----------



## onetwothreefour

radiohead - "idioteque"

Who's in a bunker?
Who's in a bunker?
Women and children first
And the children first
And the children
I'll laugh until my head comes off
I'll swallow till I burst
Until I burst
Until I

Who's in a bunker?
Who's in a bunker?
I have seen too much
I haven't seen enough
You haven't seen it
*I'll laugh until my head comes off
Women and children first*
And children first
And children

Here I'm allowed
Everything all of the time
Here I'm allowed
Everything all of the time

*Ice age coming
Ice age coming
Let me hear both sides
Let me hear both sides
Let me hear both
Ice age coming
Ice age coming
Throw it in the fire
Throw it in the fire
Throw it on the

We're not scaremongering
This is really happening
Happening
We're not scaremongering
This is really happening
Happening
Mobiles squirking
Mobiles chirping
Take the money run
Take the money run
Take the money*

Here I'm allowed
Everything all of the time
Here I'm allowed
Everything all of the time

Here I'm allowed
Everything all of the time
Here I'm allowed
Everything all of the time

The First of the children
The First of the children
The First of the children


----------



## starlightgemini

Hold me now I need to feel relief
Like I never wanted anything
I suppose I'll let this go and find a reason I'll hold on to
I'm so ashamed of defeat
And I'm out of reason to believe in me
I'm out of trying to get by

I'm so afraid of the gift you give me
I don't belong here and I'm not well
I'm so ashamed of the lie I'm living
Right on the wrong side of it all

I can't face myself when I wake up
And look inside a mirror
I'm so ashamed of that thing
I suppose I'll let it go
Untill I have something more to say for me
I'm so afraid of defeat
And I'm out of reason to believe in me
I'm out of trying to defy

I'm so afraid of the gift you give me
I don't belong here and I'm not well
I'm so ashamed of the lie I'm living
Right on the wrong side of it all

Hold me now I need to feel complete
Like I matter to the one I need

I'm so afraid of the gift you give me
I don't belong here and I'm not well
I'm so ashamed of the lie I'm living
Right on the wrong side of it all

Now I'm ashamed of this
I am so ashamed of this
Now I'm so ashamed of this
I am so ashamed of me...

*The Gift - Seether*


----------



## e5th3r

There's no combination of words
I could put on the back of a postcard
No song I could sing
But I can try for your heart
Our dreams, and they are made out of real things
Like a, shoebox of photographs
With sepiatone loving
Love is the answer,
At least for most of the questions in my heart
Like why are we here? and where do we go?
And how come we're so hard?
It's not always easy and
Sometimes life can be deceiving
I'll tell you one thing its always better when we're together

*jack johnson- better together *


----------



## Mysterier

*Pinback* -- Hurley

I went... outside... to catch... the snow
Ice is raining 
Ice is raining
Ice is raining (the snow)
Ice is raining
I went outside 
To catch the snow
How far will I go
to protect my hide
protect my
will i go protect my hide
protect my
I went...outside... to catch.... the snow
Ice is raining 
Ice is raining
Ice is raining (the snow)
Ice is raining
I went outside 
To catch the snow
How far will I go
to protect my hide
will i go protect my (hide)
will i go protect my hide
will i go protect my (hide)
As seal myself inside 
the zippers catch my skin
And as I waddle towards the doorway 
a freezer hits me
And as i stumble from my house
I reach down for the sled
and as I start to shape my weapon
A cold one hits me
I turn around
and walk back home (repeat until end)


----------



## Mysterier

*Ben Harper* -- Temporary Remedy

I killed a snake with a bible
I was living a johnny cash song
I?m afraid for this I may be liable
So it?s best I be moving - moving along
Just a temporary remedy
Running through my veins

Summer lasted through november
Funny when it?s gone you miss cold
Words can be spoken for a lifetime
We can never hear until we?re told

Just a temporary remedy
Running through my veins

They tell me nothing is perfect
Then tell me why is it a word
Yesterday?s news is tomorrow?s blues
Now they?re perfectly blurred

Just a temporary remedy
Running through my veins


----------



## MoeBro

*Opeth
When*

Red sun rising somewhere through the dense fog.
The portrait of the jaded dawn who had seen it all before.
This day wept on my shoulders.
Still the same as yesterday.
This path seems endless, body is numb.
The soul has lost its flame.
Walking in familiar traces to find my way back home.
So there I was.
Within the sobriety of the immortals.
A semblance of supernatural winds passing through.

The garden sighs, flowers die.
The gate was closed that day, but I was bound to carry on.
She could not see me through the windows.
In dismay, strangest twist upon her lips.
Graven face, she said my name.
Once inside I heard whispers in the parlour.
The gilded faces grin, aware of my final demise.

And I cried, I knew she had lied.
Her obsession had died, it had died.
When can I take you from this place?
When is the word but a sigh?
When is death our lone beholder?
When do we walk the final steps?
When can we scream instead of whisper?
When is the new beginning,
the end of this sad madrigal.


----------



## legalizendecriminalize

*Rock Bottom*

"Rock Bottom" - Eminem


This song is dedicated to all the happy people
All the happy people who have real nice lives
*And who have no idea whats it like to be broke as fuck*

I feel like I'm walking a tight rope, without a circus net
I'm popping percacets, I'm a nervous wreck
I deserve respect; but I work a sweat for this worthless check 
Bout to burst this tech, at somebody to reverse this debt
Minimum wage got my adrenaline caged
*Full of venom and rage
Especially when I'm engaged
And my daughter's down to her last diaper
That's got my ass hyper
I pray that god answers, maybe I'll ask nicer*
Watching ballers while they flossing in their pathfinders
These overnight stars becoming autograph signers
We'll all gone blow up and leave the past behind us
Along with the small fry's and average half pinters
While playa haters turn bitch like they have vaginas
*Cause we see them dollar signs and let the cash blind us
Money will brainwash you and leave your ass mindless*
Snakes slither in the grass spineless

That's Rock Bottom
When this life makes you mad enough to kill
That's Rock Bottom
When you want something bad enough you'll steal
That's Rock Bottom
When you feel you have had it up to here
*Cause you mad enough to scream but you sad enough to tear*....


----------



## cxsx

Soap and water
Wash the day from my hand
Scrub the salt from my stinging skin
Slip me loose of this wedding band

Soap and water
Hang my heart on a line
Scour it down in a wind of sand
Bleach it clean to a vinegar shine

Daddy’s a dark riddle
Mama’s a headful of bees
You are my little kite
Carried away in a wayward breeze

Soap and water
Take the year from my life
Straighten all that we trampled and tore
Heal the cut we called husband and wife

Daddy’s a dark riddle
Mama’s a handful of thorns
You are my little kite
Caught up again in the household storms

Daddy’s a dark riddle
Mama’s a headful of bees
You are my little kite
Carried away in the wayward breeze
~
Suzanne Vega - Soap And Water


----------



## Negative

I had forgotten ALL about this song, and was listening to my Bowie's greatest the other day and its just so gorgeous . . . 

*Heroes--David Bowie*

*I
I will be king
And you
You will be queen*
Though nothing will
Drive them away
We can beat them
Just for one day
We can be Heroes
Just for one day

And you
You can be mean
And I
I'll drink all the time
*'Cause we're lovers
And that is a fact
Yes we're lovers
And that is that*

Though nothing
Will keep us together
We could steal time
Just for one day
*We can be Heroes
For ever and ever
What d'you say
*
I
I wish you could swim
Like the dolphins
Like dolphins can swim
Though nothing
Will keep us together*
We can beat them
For ever and ever
Oh we can be Heroes
Just for one day
*
I
I will be king
And you
You will be queen
Though nothing
Will drive them away
We can be Heroes
Just for one day
We can be us
Just for one day

I
I can remember
Standing
By the wall
And the guns
Shot above our heads
And we kissed
As though nothing could fall
And the shame
Was on the other side
Oh we can beat them
For ever and ever
Then we can be Heroes
Just for one day

We can be Heroes
We can be Heroes
We can be Heroes
Just for one day
We can be Heroes
We're nothing
And nothing will help us
Maybe we're lying
Then you better not stay
But we could be safer
Just for one day


----------



## paradoxcycle

"i do not know what it is about you that closes and opens; only something in me understands the voice of your eyes is deeper than all roses. nobody, not even the rain, has such small hands"
- ee cummings


----------



## cherub

BURN
By: Usher

I don't understand why
See it's burning me to hold onto this
I know this is something I gotta do
But that don't mean I want to
What I'm trying to say is that I-love-you I just
I feel like this is coming to an end
And its better for me to let it go now than hold on and hurt you
I gotta let it burn

[Verse 1]
It's gonna burn for me to say this
But it's comin from my heart
It's been a long time coming
But we been fell apart
Really wanna work this out
But I don't think you're gonna change
I do but you don't
Think it's best we go our separate ways
Tell me why I should stay in this relationship
When I'm hurting baby
I ain't happy baby
Plus theres so many other things I gotta deal with
I think that you should let it burn

[Chorus]
*When your feeling ain't the same and your body don't want to
But you know gotta let it go cuz the party ain't jumpin' like it used to
Even though this might bruise you
Let it burn
Let it burn
Gotta let it burn

Deep down you know it's best for yourself but you
Hate the thought of her being with someone else
But you know that it's over
We know that it's through
Let it burn
Let it burn
Gotta let it burn*

[Verse 2]
Sendin' pages I ain't supposed to
Got somebody here but I want you
Cause the feelin ain't the same find myself
Callin' her your name
Ladies tell me do you understand?
Now all my fellas do you feel my pain?
It's the way I feel
I know I made a mistake
Now it's too late
I know she ain't comin back
What I gotta do now
To get my shorty back
Ooo ooo ooo ooooh
Man I don't know what I'm gonna do
Without my booo
You've been gone for too long
It's been fifty-leven days, um-teen hours
Imma be burnin' till you return (let it burn)

[Chorus]
When your feeling ain't the same and your body don't want to
But you know gotta let it go cuz the party ain't jumpin' like it used to
Even though this might bruise you
Let it burn
Let it burn
Gotta let it burn

Deep down you know it's best for yourself but you
Hate the thought of her being with someone else
But you know that it's over
We know that it's through
Let it burn
Let it burn
Gotta let it burn

[Bridge]
I'm twisted cuz one side of me is tellin' me that I need to move on
On the other side I wanna break down and cry (ooooh)
I'm twisted cuz one side of me is tellin' me that I need to move on
On the other side I wanna break down and cry (yeah)

[Breakdown]
Ooh ooh ooh ooh ooh oooh
Ooh ooh oooh (can ya feel me burnin'?)
Ooh ooh ooh oooh ooh oooh

So many days, so many hours
I'm still burnin' till you return

[Chorus]
When your feeling ain't the same and your body don't want to
But you know gotta let it go cuz the party ain't jumpin' like it used to
Even though this might ruin you
Let it burn
Let it burn
Gotta let it burn

Deep down you know it's best for yourself but you
Hate the thought of her being with someone else
But you know that it's over
We know that it's through
Let it burn
Let it burn
Gotta let it burn


----------



## DigitalDuality

I roll the window down
And then begin to breathe in
The darkest country road
And the strong scent of evergreen
From the passenger seat as you are driving me home.

Then looking upwards
I strain my eyes and try
To tell the difference between shooting stars and satellites
From the passenger seat as you are driving me home.

"do they collide?"
I ask and you smile.
With my feet on the dash
The world doesn't matter.

When you feel embarrassed then i'll be your pride
When you need directions then i'll be the guide
For all time. 

Death Cab for Cutie- Passengers


----------



## starlightgemini

If you just walked away
What could I really say?
Would it matter anyway?
Would it change how you feel?

I am the mess you chose
The closet you cannot close
The devil in you I suppose
Cause the wounds never heal

But everything changes if I could
turn back the years, If you could
learn to forgive me, then I could
learn how to feel

Sometimes the things I say
In moments of disarray
Succumbing to the games we play
To make sure that it's real

But everything changes if I could
Turn back the years, if you could
Learn to forgive me, then I could
learn to feel

When it's just me and you,
Who knows what we could do
If we can just make it through
The toughest part of the day

Everything changes if I could
Turn back the years, if you could
Learn to forgive me, then I could
Learn how to feel, then we could
Stay here together, and we could
Conquer the world, If we could
Say that forever is more than just a word

If you just walked away
What could I really say?
Would it matter anyway?
It wouldn't change how you feel?

~ "Everything Changes" - Staind


----------



## Negative

I know this song is about a woman, but to me it really is more about a drug . . . 

*Fuck You Lucy--Atmosphere*

[Women Singing]
"Leave never would you, you show could I If" [x6]

[Slug]
She say that she still wants a friendship
She can't live her life without me as a friend
I can't figure out why I give a damn to what she wants
I don't understand the now before the then
Most of this garbage I write that these people seem to like
Is about you and how I let you infect my life
And if they got to know you, I doubt that they would see it
They'd wonder what I showed you how you could leave it
A friend in Chicago said that I should stay persistent
If I stay around I'm bound to break resistance
Fuck you Lucy for defining my existence
Fuck you and your differences

Ever since I was a young lad with a part-time dad
It was hard to find happiness inside of what I had
I studied my mother, I digested her pain
And vowed no women on my path would have to walk the same
Travel like sound across the fate ladder
I travel with spoon to mix this cake batter
And I travel with feels so I can deal with touch
It's like that, thank you very much, fuck you very much!

[Chorus]
(Yes, yes it is)
And everyone in his life would mistake it as love
Everyone in his life would mistake it as love
Everyone in his life would mistake it as love
(Yes, yes it is)
And everyone in his life would mistake it as love
Everyone in his life would mistake it as love
Everyone in his life would mistake it as love

[Slug]
Fuck the "what happened?", I got stuck
They can peel pieces of me off the grill of her truck
Used to walk with luck, used to hold her hand
Fell behind then played the role of a slower man
I want to stand on top of this mountain and yell
I want to wake up and break up this lake of hell
I feel like a bitch for letting the she twist me up
The last starfighter is wounded, time to give it up
On a pick it up mission, kept it bitter
Gettin' in a million memories just to forget her
The difficulty in keepin' emotions controlled
Cookies for the road, took me by the soul
Hunger for the drama, hunger for the nurture
Gonna take it further, the hurt feels like murder
Interpret the eyes, read the lines on her face
The sunshine is fake, how much time did I waste?
Fuck you Lucy for leaving me
Fuck you Lucy for not needing me
I wanna say fuck you because I still love you
No, I'm not okay, and I don't know what to do

[Chorus]
(Yes, yes it is)
And everyone in his life would mistake it as love
Everyone in his life would mistake it as love
Everyone in his life would mistake it as love
(Yes, yes it is)
And everyone in his life would mistake it as love
Everyone in his life would mistake it as love
Everyone in his life would mistake it as love

[Slug]
Do I sound mad? Well I guess I'm a little pissed
Every action has a point, five points make a fist
You close 'em, you swing 'em, it's hurts when it hits
And the truth can be a bitch, but if the boot fits
I got an idea: You should get a tattoo that says "Warning"
That's all, just a warning, so the potential victim can take a left and save breath,
And avoid you, sober and upset in the morning
I wanna scream, "Fuck you Lucy!"
But the problem is I love you Lucy
So instead I'ma finish my drink and have another
While you think about how you used to be my lover

[Chorus]
(Yes, yes it is)
And everyone in his life would mistake it as love
Everyone in his life would mistake it as love
Everyone in his life would mistake it as love
(Yes, yes it is)
And everyone in his life would mistake it as love
Everyone in his life would mistake it as love
Everyone in his life would mistake it as love

[Women Singing]
"Leave never would you, you show could I If" [x12]


----------



## mariacallas

_
*motorcycle drive by~third eye blind*

Summer time and the wind is blowing, outside in lower chelsea.
And I don’t know what I’m doing in this city,
The sun is always in my eyes,
It crashes through the windows, and I’m sleeping on the couch,
When I came to visit you,
That’s when I knew that I could never have you,
I knew that before you did,
Still I’m the one who’s stupid
And there’s this burning, like there’s always been,
I’ve never been so alone, and I’ve never been so alive.

Visions of you on a motorcycle drive by,
The cigarette ash flies in your eyes, and you don’t mind, you smile,
And say the world doesn’t fit with you.
I don’t believe you, you’re so serene.
Careening through the universe, your axis on a tilt, you’re guiltless and free,
I hope you take a piece of me with you,
And there’s things I’d like to do that you don’t believe in,
I would like to build something, but you’d never see it happen
And there’s this burning, like there’s always been,
I’ve never been so alone, and i’ve, I’ve never been so alive,

And there’s this burning, ah ha, there was this burning. aye yie yie

Where’s the soul. I want to know, new york city’s evil.
The surface is everything, but I could never do that,
Someone would see through that.
And this is the last time, we’ll be friends again.
And I’ll get over you ,you’ll wonder, who I am.
And there’s this burning, just like there’s always been,
I’ve never been so alone, alone, and i’ve, and i’ve, I’ve never been so alive, so alive

I go home to the coast. it starts to rain, I paddle out on the water alone,
Taste the salt and taste the pain. I’m not thinking of you again,
Summer dies and swells rise, the sun goes down in my eyes, see this rolling wave, darkly coming to take me, home,
And I never been so alone, and I’ve never been so alive.

_


----------



## Negative

This song just hits me sometimes . . . I love it, always, just some days it seems to have a bit more meaning then other days . . . like today . . . i miss you sugar . . . 

*Bonny--Prefab Sprout*

I spend the days with my vanity

I’m lost in heaven and I’m lost to earth
Didn’t give you minutes not even moments
All my life in a tower of foil
Shaded feelings, don’t believe you

When you were there before my eyes
No one planned it took it for granted

I count the hours since you slipped away
I count the hours that I lie awake
I count the minutes and the seconds too
All I stole and I took from you
But bonny don’t live at home, he don’t live at home
Words don’t hold you, broken soldiers

Instrumental

I count the hours since you slipped away
I count the hours that I lie awake
I count the minutes and the seconds too
All I stole and I took from you
But bonny don’t live at home, he don’t live at home
Words don’t hold you, broken soldiers

All my silence and my strained respect
Missed chances and the same regrets
Kiss the thief and you save the rest
All my insights from retrospect
But bonny’s not coming home, he don’t live at home
Save your speeches, flowers are for funerals


----------



## Negative

This song is just so fucking beautiful . . . and its just a manifestation of how I've felt since the end of December . . . 

*Stand Inside Your Love--The Smashing Pumpkins*

You and me 
Meant to be 
Immutable 
Impossible 
It's destiny 
Pure lunacy 
Incalculable 
Insufferable 
But for the last time 
You're everything that I want and ask for 
You're all that I'd dreamed 
Who wouldn't be the one you love 
Who wouldn't stand inside your love 
Protected and the lover of 
A pure soul and beautiful you 
Don't understand 
Don't feel me now 
I will breathe 
For the both of us 
Travel the world 
Traverse the skies 
Your home is here 
Within my heart 
And for the first time 
I feel as though I am reborn 
In my mind 
Recast as child and mystic sage 
Who wouldn't be the one you love 
Who wouldn't stand inside your love 
And for the first time 
I'm telling you how much I need and bleed for 
Your every move and waking sound 
In my time 
I'll wrap my wire around your heart and your mind 
You're mine forever now 
Who wouldn't be the one you love and live for 
Who wouldn't stand inside your love and die for 
Who wouldn't be the one you love


----------



## DigitalDuality

I've been, watching your world from afar, 
I've been, trying to be where you are, 
And I've been secretly falling apart, 
I'll see. 
To me, you're strange and you're beautiful, 
You'd be so perfect with me but you just can't see, 
You turn every head but you don't see me. 

I'll put a spell on you, 
You'll fall asleep and I'll put a spell on you. 
And when I wake you, 
I'll be the first thing you see, lyricstop
And you'll realise that you love me. 

Sometimes, the last thing you want comes in first, 
Sometimes, the first thing you want never comes, 
And I know, the waiting is all you can do, 
Sometimes... 

I'll put a spell on you, 
You'll fall asleep, 
I'll put a spell on you, 
And when I wake you, 
I'll be the first thing you see, 
And you'll realise that you love me. 


Aqualung- strange and beautiful.


----------



## mariacallas

_
What day is it? And in what month?
This clock never seemed so alive
I can't keep up and I can't back down
I've been losing so much time

Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do
Nothing to lose
And it's you and me and all of the people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you

All of the things that I want to say just aren't coming out right
I'm tripping on words
You've got my head spinning
I don't know where to go from here

Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do
Nothing to prove
And it's you and me and all of the people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you

There's something about you now
I can't quite figure out
Everything she does is beautiful
Everything she does is right

Cause it's you and me and all of the people with nothing to do
Nothing to lose
And it's you and me and all of the people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you
and me and all of the people with nothing to do
Nothing to prove
And it's you and me and all of the people
And I don't know why, I can't keep my eyes off of you

What day is it?
And in what month?
This clock never seemed so alive...
_

*"You And Me" by Lifehouse*


----------



## cherub

Artist: Linkin Park 
Album: Meteora 
Title: From The Inside 


I don’t know who to trust, your surprise
Everything feel so far away from me
Have your thoughts sent through dust, and the lies
Trying not to break, but I’m so tired of this to see
Every time I try to make myself get back up on my feet
All I ever think about is this, all the time and time between
And how trying to put my trust in you just takes so much out of me

Take everything from the inside
And throw it all away
‘Cause I swear for the last time
I won’t trust myself with you

Tension is building inside, steadily
You feel so far away from me
Have your thoughts forcing their way out of me

Trying not to break, but I’m so tired of this deceit
Every time I try to make myself get back up on my feet
All I ever think about is this, all the time and time between
And how trying to put my trust in you just takes so much out of me

Take everything from the inside
And throw it all away
Cause I swear for the last time

I won’t trust myself with you
I won’t waste myself on you!!!
You!!!
You!!!
Waste myself on you!!!
You!!!
You!!!

I’ll take everything from the inside
And throw it all away
Cause I swear for the last time
I won’t trust myself with you
Everything from the inside
And throw it all away
‘Cause I swear for the last time
I won’t trust myself with you
You
You
You


----------



## Raz

*Nine Inch Nails - HURT*

I saw NIN last night and this song hit me like a Mack truck...the bits in bold were the bits that made me cry...

*I hurt myself today
To see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
The only thing that’s real*
The needle tears a hole
The old familiar sting
Try to kill it all away
But *I remember everything
What have I become? 
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end*
You could have it all
My empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt
I wear my crown of shit
On my liar’s chair
Full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
Beneath the stain of time
The feeling disappears
*You are someone else
I am still right here
What have I become?* 
My sweetest friend
Everyone I know
Goes away in the end
You could have it all
My empire of dirt
*I will let you down
I will make you hurt*
If I could start again
A million miles away
I would keep myself
I would find a way

 but in a good way...if that makes sense.


----------



## EpicureanDream

The only time a song has ever made me cry was while watching the video of the Johnny Cash cover of "Hurt".

Get that video immediately!


----------



## EpicureanDream

"Something I can never have - NIN"



> I still recall the taste of your tears.
> Echoing your voice just like the ringing in my ears.
> My favorite dreams of you still wash ashore.
> Scraping through my head 'till I don't want to sleep anymore.
> 
> [Chorus:]
> Come on tell me.
> You make this all go away.
> You make this all go away.
> I'm down to just one thing.
> And I'm starting to scare myself.
> You make this all go way.
> You make this all go way.
> I just want something.
> I just want something I can never have
> 
> You always were the one to show me how
> Back then I couldn't do the things that I can do now.
> This thing is slowly taking me apart.
> Grey would be the color if I had a heart.
> Come on tell me
> 
> [Chorus]
> 
> In this place it seems like such a shame.
> Though it all looks different now,
> I know it's still the same
> Everywhere I look you're all I see.
> Just a fading fucking reminder of who I used to be.
> 
> [Chorus]
> 
> I just want something.
> I just want something I can never have
> I just want something I can never have
> 
> Think I know what you meant.
> That night on my bed.
> Still picking at this scab
> I wish you were dead.
> You sweat and perry ellis.
> Just stains on my sheets.



I find this song to be equally as powerful.


----------



## Mysterier

EpicureanDream said:
			
		

> *The only time a song has ever made me cry was while watching the video of the Johnny Cash cover of "Hurt".
> 
> Get that video immediately! *



same here.


----------



## Mariposa

*Shelby Lynne - I Can't Wait*

Looking at the face of the one and only
Hoping just to find a loner's prayer
Hooking into feelings of the lonely
Groping in the emptiness of there
I'm waiting on the day for somebody say they love me
I can't wait
I can't wait
I'm waiting on the day for somebody say they want me
I can't wait another day
I can't wait
Fallen into circles of the colors
Wading in the fire that feels like pools
Wanting needing feeling one another
Never ending motionless and cool
I'm waiting on the day for somebody say they love me
I can't wait
I can't wait
I'm waiting on the day for somebody say they want me
I can't wait another day
I can't wait
By myself an aching for the morrow
Be still in the move or come too soon
Watching clocks and promise takes me under
Bide my time as wishes disappear
I'm waiting on the day for somebody say they love me
I can't wait
I can't wait
I'm waiting on the day for somebody say they want me
I can't wait another day
I can't wait


----------



## AmorRoark

*Beck* - Golden Age

Put your hands on the wheel
Let the golden age begin
Let the window down
Feel the moonlight on your skin
Let the desert wind
Cool your aching head
Let the weight of the world
Drift away instead

These day I barely get by
I don’t even try

It’s a treacherous road
With a desolated view
There’s distant lights
But here they’re far and few
And the sun don’t shine
Even when it’s day
You gotta drive all night
Just to feel like you’re ok

*These days I barely get by
I don’t even try*


----------



## Spider Rob

The evil that men do lives after them;
The good is oft interred with their bones;
So let it be with Caesar. The noble Brutus
Hath told you Caesar was ambitious:
If it were so, it was a grievous fault,
And grievously hath Caesar answer'd it.
Here, under leave of Brutus and the rest--
For Brutus is an honourable man;
So are they all, all honourable men--
He was my friend, faithful and just to me:
Ambition should be made of sterner stuff:
Yet Brutus says he was ambitious;
And Brutus is an honourable man.
O judgment! thou art fled to brutish beasts,
And men have lost their reason. Bear with me;
My heart is in the coffin there with Caesar,
And I must pause till it come back to me.


-still pausin


----------



## eagleplatinum

*El-P  "TOJ"*

And you can tell that maybe time is out of joint, my love
So this is maybe just an SOS shrapnel, an echo of dead sentiment
Measurement tossed to nothing for no one 
Or wasted effort to shrug
Or maybe resident incurable romantic defunct in the face of fact
Blackboard formula erased by the next class
But the outline is still intact, and I see it
And I'm still not sure of the meaning 
But I'll say it, write it down, and read it for you

(Begin)
No protective leathery flesh of emotional chain-mail
(No running shoes) no running, no locking doors, no anger
(No e-mail) no voicemail communicational strangulation 
Or distortion of purity sentiment
No fantasy of reconciliation or delusion
& no revenge
(No bullshit) no codes or hidden agendas,
No preaching
(No pedestal) no standing on the pulpit, no ego,
no new speaker freakish lingo

(Here I go...) 
I haven't loved many people... 
I grew up afraid that I was crazy... 
One time when I was deep inside your body, you purred
And I was sure that you were gonna have my baby

And you can tell that maybe time is out of joint my love
So this is maybe just an SOS shrapnel, an echo of dead sentiment

Measurement tossed to nothing for no one or wasted effort to shrug 

And you can tell that maybe time is out of joint my love 
So this is maybe just an SOS shrapnel, an echo of dead sentiment

Measurement tossed to nothing for no one or wasted effort to shrug 
I used to be in love... 


Everything you said... I took it all to heart 
And you spurred a change in me 
Before I could become a new sun I had to fall apart 
And I can see that now 
And I wish you well
Cause you saw what was good in me 
And I'll be god damned if I didn't see that myself
And everything you are 
I look at that w/ pride 
Before I could become a grown man I had to lose my mind 
And I see that now 
And I wish you well 
Cause I see what is good in you 
And I'll be god damned
If you can't see that yourself 

I was just listening to this song earlier today.  I have always liked it.  It is a rap song, and very few rap songs are poetic, but this one is.  The author seems to be in love, and he wants his love to recognize that he is truly in love with her.  

The author first points out that he may just be shooting in the dark; the words he is saying may not persuede her to love him, but he feels that this is his last chance to try.  He goes through several things that she may have experienced in past relationships and assures her that she will have to worry about none of that happening again.  Those things are in the "Benign" section.  Then from his "here I go" on through the rest of the song, he is explaining how his love has already changed him for the best and how he was never complete without this love in his life.  He also wants her to know how truly special she is, and he thinks she should recognize that as well, not just because he says that to her, but because without him she is still that special person.

Truly romantic and from the bottom of the heart.  :D    This is why I love UG rap so much.  It has meaning, unlike most of the MTVish rap.


----------



## cxsx

What I'll give you since you asked is all my time together
Take the rugged sunny days, the warm and rocky weather
Take the roads that I have walked along, looking for tomorrow's time
                                Peace of mind

As your life spills into mine, changing with the seasons  
Filling up the world with time, changing time to reasons
I can show you all the songs that I never sang to someone before
            We have seen a zillion stars lying by the water

You have climbed the hills with me to the mountain shelter
Taking off the days one by one, setting them to breathe in the sun
Take the lilies and the lace from the days of childhood
All the willow winding paths leading up and outward
This is what I give, this is what I ask you for
                            Nothing more
~
Dan Fogelberg - Since You've Asked


----------



## Dastrix Slogan

*Moby - Spiders*

We just had to ask
Maybe some one out of heaven
Would hear us down here

We couldn't bear to stand
How the people leave us waiting
For something up there

Oh, why did you leave?
Why won't you come?
And save us again?

Come back to us spiders
Come uncrush my hands
Let peace and beauty reign
And bring us love again, like you can

We just didn't know
Someone there outside of heaven
Heard us down here

We couldn't stand it here
How the people leave us longing 
For something up there

Oh, why did you leave?
And why won't you come?
And save us again?

Come back to us spiders
Come uncrush my hands
Let peace and beauty reign
And bring us love again, like you can

Come back to us spiders
Come uncrush my hands
Let peace and beauty reign
And bring us love again, like you can

So much time, we need to ask everything
How did it go, you need it I got it

Come back to us spiders
Come uncrush my hands
Let peace and beauty reign
And bring us love again, like you can

Come back to us spiders
Come uncrush my hands
Let peace and beauty reign
And bring us love again, like you can

Like you can


----------



## Becks

'Moving On' Good Charlotte 

When I think about my life
I wonder if I will survive
To live to see 25
Or will I just fall?
Like all my friends
They just keep dying
People round me
Always crying
In this place that I like to
Call my home

But not everybody knows
That everybody goes
To a better place
And not everybody knows
That everybody could be living their last days
But the hard times will come
and we'll keep movin' on
We're moving up
Keep movin' on

Life!
Hope!
Truth!
Trust!
Faith!
Pride!
Love!
Lust!

On without the things we've lost
The things we gained 
We'll take with us
And all I've got
Are these two hands
To make myself
A better man, I
Wonder if I'll ever see the end of this
With all this rain
It just keeps falling 
On my head 
And now I'm calling
Out to someone else 
To help me make it through

But not everybody knows
That everybody goes
To a better place
And not everybody knows
That everybody could be living their last days
But the hard times will come
and we'll keep movin' on
We're moving up
Keep movin' on

Life! 
Hope!
Truth! 
Trust!
Faith! 
Pride! 
Love! 
Lust!
Pain!
Hate! 
Lies!
Guilt!
Laugh!
Cry!
Live! 
Die!

Some friends become enemies
Some friends become your family
Make the best with what your given
This ain't dying~
This is living!

Said we're movin' on 
And we got nothing to prove to anyone
Cuz we'll get through
We're movin' on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and on and

Keep movin' on!

Life! 
Hope!
Truth! 
Trust!
Faith! 
Pride! 
Love! 
Lust!
Pain!
Hate! 
Lies!
Guilt!
Laugh!
Cry!
Live! 
Die!

Some friends become enemies
Some friends become your family
Make the best with what your given
This ain't dying
This is living!!!


----------



## ROLLerskater954

..........And the beef up the hill, is real gettin live 
Still sittin by, still gettin high 
And I don't hold my tongue 
I was wrong enough to tell 'em
That I could stop doing drugs long enough to sell em 
A proclamation, with intoxication 
[Ayo Cam' gettin high!] A three rock occasion 
Whoa, I'm so high, you're so high 
What the fuck these motherfuckers put in my lye?? ..........


"What Do I Gotta Live For" excerpt taken from Cam'Ron's "S.D.E"


----------



## eagleplatinum

Modest Mouse's _"Edit the Sad Parts"_ 

Sometimes all I really want to feel is love
Sometimes I'm angry that I feel so angry
Sometimes my feelings get in the way
Of what I really feel I needed to say
If you stand in a circle
Then you'll all have a back to bite
Back logged voices on the 7 wonders
We're all so funny but he's lost his joke now
A communication from the one lined joke
A stand up comic and a rock musician
Making so much noise you don't know when to listen
Why are you judging people so damn hard
You're taking your point of views a bit too far
I made my shoes shine with my coal
But my polish didn't shine the hole
If you stand in a circle
Then you'll all have a back to bite
(Back?) long books on the 7 wonders
We're all so funny but he's lost his joke now
Our communications come from one lined joke
From stand up comics and a rock musicians
Making so much noise you don't know when to listen
Think it over
There's the air of the height of the highrollers
Think it over
You aint got nothing till ya know her 

This song is so amazing.  I had a really hard time finding the album it was on, but I finally found it on a compilation called "Us."  Any Modest Mouse fan will love this song.  Except for those of you who only know about the Modest Mouse who has videos on MTV .

Any _true_ fan of Modest Mouse will love this song.

I can almost always relate to the lyrics that Isaac Brock puts into his songs.  They have so much meaning, but they aren't ever extremely poetic and hard to follow like some bands' songs.  Brock writes his lyrics the same way he might talk, and the same way I think about similar situations as the ones discussed in his lyrics.  I would say that Brock is one of, if not the best lyricist ever!!!


----------



## ¡YA BASTA!

One Man Army by Prodigy.

TASTE THE BACK OF MY CRYSTAL FIST!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Mariposa

*Roy Orbison - Blue Bayou*

*For the hurricane.  Everyone else is singing Amazing Grace.*

I feel so bad I got a worried mind
I'm so lonesome all the time
Since I left my baby behind 
On Blue Bayou

Saving nickles saving dimes
Working til the sun don't shine
Looking forward to happier times 
On Blue Bayou

I'm going back someday
Come what may
To Blue Bayou
Where the folks are fine 
And the world is mine
On Blue Bayou
Where those fishing boats
With their sails afloat
If I could only see
That familiar sunrise
Through sleepy eyes
How happy I'd be

Gonna see my baby again
Gonna be with some of my friends
Maybe I'll feel better again
On Blue Bayou

Saving nickles saving dimes
Working til the sun don't shine
Looking forward to happier times 
On Blue Bayou

I'm going back someday
Come what may
To Blue Bayou
Where the folks are fine 
And the world is mine
On Blue Bayou
Where those fishing boats
With their sails afloat
If I could only see
That familiar sunrise
Through sleepy eyes
How happy I'd be

Oh that boy of mine
By my side
The silver moon
And the evening tide
Oh some sweet day
Gonna take away 
This hurting inside
Well I'll never be blue
My dreams come true
On Blue Bayou


----------



## cherub

BLACK EYED PEAS LYRICS

"Where Is The Love?"

What's wrong with the world, mama
People livin' like they ain't got no mamas
[/b]I think the whole world addicted to the drama
Only attracted to things that'll bring you trauma[/b]
Overseas, yeah, we try to stop terrorism
But we still got terrorists here livin'
In the USA, the big CIA
The Bloods and The Crips and the KKK
But if you only have love for your own race
Then you only leave space to discriminate
And to discriminate only generates hate
And when you hate then you're bound to get irate, yeah
Madness is what you demonstrate
And that's exactly how anger works and operates
Man, you gotta have love just to set it straight
Take control of your mind and meditate
Let your soul gravitate to the love, y'all, y'all

People killin', people dyin'
Children hurt and you hear them cryin'
Can you practice what you preach
And would you turn the other cheek

Father, Father, Father help us
Send some guidance from above
'Cause people got me, got me questionin'
Where is the love (Love)

Where is the love (The love)
Where is the love (The love)
Where is the love
The love, the love

It just ain't the same, always unchanged
New days are strange, is the world insane
If love and peace is so strong
Why are there pieces of love that don't belong
Nations droppin' bombs
Chemical gasses fillin' lungs of little ones
With ongoin' sufferin' as the youth die young
So ask yourself is the lovin' really gone
So I could ask myself really what is goin' wrong
In this world that we livin' in people keep on givin'
in
Makin' wrong decisions, only visions of them dividends
Not respectin' each other, deny thy brother
A war is goin' on but the reason's undercover
The truth is kept secret, it's swept under the rug
If you never know truth then you never know love
Where's the love, y'all, come on (I don't know)
Where's the truth, y'all, come on (I don't know)
Where's the love, y'all

People killin', people dyin'
Children hurt and you hear them cryin'
Can you practice what you preach
And would you turn the other cheek

Father, Father, Father help us
Send some guidance from above
'Cause people got me, got me questionin'
Where is the love (Love)

Where is the love (The love)
Where is the love (The love)
Where is the love
The love, the love

I feel the weight of the world on my shoulder
As I'm gettin' older, y'all, people gets colder
Most of us only care about money makin'
Selfishness got us followin' our wrong direction
Wrong information always shown by the media
Negative images is the main criteria
Infecting the young minds faster than bacteria
Kids wanna act like what they see in the cinema
Yo', whatever happened to the values of humanity
Whatever happened to the fairness in equality
Instead in spreading love we spreading animosity
Lack of understanding, leading lives away from unity
That's the reason why sometimes I'm feelin' under
That's the reason why sometimes I'm feelin' down
There's no wonder why sometimes I'm feelin' under
Gotta keep my faith alive till love is found

People killin', people dyin'
Children hurt and you hear them cryin'
Can you practice what you preach
And would you turn the other cheek

Father, Father, Father help us
Send some guidance from above
'Cause people got me, got me questionin'
Where is the love (Love)

Where is the love (The love)
Where is the love (The love)
Where is the love (The love)

Where is the love (The love)
Where is the love (The love)
Where is the love (The love)


----------



## cherub

dKelly Clarkson 
Because Of You 

I will not make the same mistakes that you did
I will not let myself
Cause my heart so much misery
I will not break the way you did,
You fell so hard
I've learned the hard way
To never let it get that far

Because of you
I never stray too far from the sidewalk
Because of you
I learned to play on the safe side so I don't get hurt
Because of you
I find it hard to trust not only me, but everyone around me
Because of you
I am afraid

I lose my way
And it's not too long before you point it out
I cannot cry
Because you know that's weakness in your eyes
I'm forced to fake
A smile, a laugh everyday of my life
My heart can't possibly break
When it wasn't even whole to start with

Because of you
I never stray too far from the sidewalk
Because of you
I learned to play on the safe side so I don't get hurt
Because of you
I find it hard to trust not only me, but everyone around me
Because of you
I am afraid

*I watched you die
I heard you cry every night in your sleep
I was so young
You should have known better than to lean on me
You never thought of anyone else
You just saw your pain
And now I cry in the middle of the night
For the same damn thing*

Because of you
I never stray too far from the sidewalk
Because of you
I learned to play on the safe side so I don't get hurt
Because of you
I try my hardest just to forget everything
Because of you
I don't know how to let anyone else in
Because of you
I'm ashamed of my life because it's empty
Because of you
I am afraid

Because of you
Because of you


----------



## Avatar of Shiva

*All That You Give*

Cinematic Orchestra - All That You Give

All--!
All that you are
All.....that you are
All that you have

All that you give

...

You hear me ravin'...
You hear me _ravin'_!
Ravin'
Ravin'
...Ravin'
You see me crying
I'm breathin from my hat
Down-own-own-ownnnnnn...
To my shoes

All that you are
All that you are
All that you have
All that you have
All that you give
All that you give
All that you give
All that you give--all that you give


----------



## cherub

Linkin Park 
"Figure.09 "

Nothing ever stops all these thoughts 
And the pain attached to them 
Sometimes I wonder why this is happening 
It’s like nothing I can do 
Will distract me when 
I think of how I shot myself in the back again 
‘Cause from the infinite words I could say 
I put all the pain you gave to me one display 
But didn’t realize 
Instead of setting it free 
I took what I hated and made it a part of me 

(It never goes away) 

*Hearing your name 
The memories come back again 
I remember when it started happening 
I’d see you in every thought I had and then 
The thoughts slowly found words 
Attached to them 
And I knew as they escaped away I was 
Committing myself to them 
And every day I 
Regret saying those things 
‘Cause now I see 
That I took what I hated and made it a part of me* 

(It never goes away) 

And now 
You’ve become a part of me 
You’ll always be right here 
You’ve become a part of me 
You’ll always be my fear 
I can’t separate myself from 
What I’ve done 
I’ve given up a part of me 
I’ve let myself become you 

Get away from 
Me 
Gimme my space back 
You gotta just 
Go 
Everything comes down to memories of 
You 
I’ve kept it in but now I’m letting you 
Know 
I’ve let you go 
Get away from me 

I’ve let myself become you 
I’ve let myself become lost inside these 
Thoughts of you 
Giving up a part of me 
I’ve let myself become you


----------



## cherub

ASHANTI LYRICS 

So Hot 

[Hook]
You drive me crazy,
So, I wanna take it to the top.
Ooh, can you make it so hot, so hot, yeah?

[Hook]
You drive me crazy,
So, I wanna take it to the top.
Ooh, can you make it so hot, so hot, yeah?

[Verse 1]
Let the fire burn baby, 'cause I wanna get close tonight (night).
Baby, when you come inside, don't forget to turn off the light (light).
Come on over, let me make a little room,
Feindin' to hold ya, real, real tight (tight).
Ya kissin' on my shoulders over and over,
And over; and everything is right, 'cause baby only you...!

[Hook]
You drive me crazy
(ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-oohhh!),
So, I wanna take it (I wanna take it) to the top (yeah).
Ooh, can you make it so hot, so hot, yeah?

[Hook]
You drive me crazy,
So, I wanna take it to the top.
Ooh, can you make it so hot, so hot, yeah?

[Verse 2]
Now, let the water run baby (baby), you can fill it up to the rim.
And when it bubbles all over, baby let's get in.
I can't help but lookin' deep in your eyes;
Been wantin' to show you these things I like.
With your hand inside my hand, and your lips against mine;
I almost wanna cry, 'cause baby only you...!

[Hook]
You drive me crazy (ooh-ooh-ooh-ooh-oohh!),
So, I wanna take it (I wanna take it) to the top (eeh).
Ooh, can you make it so hot, so hot, yeah?

[Hook]
You drive me crazy,
So, I wanna take it to the top.
Ooh, can you make it so hot, so hot, yeah?

[Verse 3]
See, nobody ever made me lose my mind,
And I'm sooo addicted to ya babe,
I wanna say your name, make me say your name.
'Cause you're driving me crazy, 
you know that you make me let go of whatever I'm scared of.
When I am around you... only you, uhh-ohh-ohh-ohh...!!!

[Hook]
You drive me crazy,
So, I wanna take it to the top.
Ooh, can you make it so hot, so hot, yeah?

[Hook]
You drive me crazy,
So, I wanna take it to the top.
Ooh, can you make it so hot, so hot, yeah?

[Slow Rap: Bridge]
I don't wanna stop, baby 'cause you're so hot,
Ooh, it when it's right, give it to me all night.
I just wanna love everything about you;
Sent you from above, and I'm glad I found you. 

[Slow Rap: Bridge]
I don't wanna stop, baby 'cause you're so hot,
Ooh, it when its right, give it to me all night.
I just wanna love everything about you;
Sent you from above, and I'm glad I found you (I found you...).

[Hook]
You drive me crazy,
So, I wanna take it to the top.
Ooh, can you make it so hot, so hot, yeah?

[Hook]
You drive me crazy,
So, I wanna take it to the top.
Ooh, can you make it so hot, so hot, yeah?


----------



## Raz

*Gary Jules - Mad World*

All around me are familiar faces
Worn out places
Worn out faces
Bright and early for the daily races
Going no where
Going no where
Their tears are filling up their glasses
No expression
No expression
Hide my head I wanna drown my sorrow
No tomorrow
No tomorrow
And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I’m dying are the best I’ve ever had
I find it hard to tell you
I find it hard to take
When people run in circles its a very very
Mad world
Mad world
Children waiting for the day they feel good
Happy birthday
Happy birthday
And I feel the way that every child should
Sit and listen
Sit and listen
Went to school and I was very nervous
No one knew me
No one knew me
Hello teacher tell me what’s my lesson
Look right through me
Look right through me
And I find it kind of funny
I find it kind of sad
The dreams in which I’m dying are the best I’ve ever had
I find it hard to tell you
I find it hard to take
When people run in circles its a very very
Mad world
Mad world
Enlarging your world
Mad world


----------



## Negative

I think this is pretty obvious what this is about . . . 

*The Sweetest Thing--Lauryn Hill*

The sweetest thing I've ever known
Was like the kiss on the collarbone
Soft caress of happiness
The way you walk, your style of dress
I wish I didn't get so weak
Ooo, baby, just to hear you speak
Makes me argue just to see
How much you're in love with me
See, like a queen, a queen upon her throne
Chorus

Chorus
It was the sweet, sweet, sweetest thing I know,
It was the sweet, sweet, sweetest thing I know

I get mad when you walk away (don't walk away)
So I tell you leave, when I mean stay
Warm as the sun dipped in black

Fingertips on the small of my back
More valuable than all I own
Like your precious, precious, precious, precious dark skin tone
Chorus

It was the...Ah
I tried to explain
Ah...but baby, it's in vain

Speaking on my mother's phone
The touching makes me think I'm grown, (you ain't grown)
Sweet prince of the ghetto
Your kisses taste like armoretto
Intoxicating, oh, so intoxicating
How sad, how sad that all things come to an end
But then again, I'm, I'm not alone
Chorus

Ah...Sometimes watch you in your sleep
Ah... Excuse me if I get to deep (Ha)
Fading Chorus


----------



## neuro Über Alles

*Barcelona*

Always reminds me of driving around the Orlando/UCF area with Tom Was Taken.

*Barcelona*
by D.Kay & Epsilon

Sometimes I feel like I'm in Barcelona
See anytime I hear this tune I just start drifting away
And all I wanna do is go back 
Sometimes I feel like I'm in Barcelona 
See anytime I hear this tune I just start drifting away..

Sometimes I, I feel like I dont know what's going on
And sometimes I'm led to believe everything I know is wrong
I keep on telling myself that it's real 
And always keeping the truth it's all in my mind
Explanations for the way that I feel
Are so hard to find 
That's why that's why

Sometimes I feel like I'm in Barcelona 
See anytime I hear this tune I just start drifting away
And all I wanna do is go back, go back 
Sometimes I feel like I'm in Barcelona 
See anytime I hear this tune I just start drifting away
And all I wanna do is go back back 
(And all I wanna do is go)
(And all I wanna do is go back)

I feel (Like)
I feel
I feel (Like)
Like I wanna go back, like I gotta go back
I feel (Like)
Said I feel
Like I wanna go back, like I gotta go back

Each time I decide these feelings can't keep going on, no no 
It's just a matter of time before they come back twice as strong 

Sometimes I feel like I'm in Barcelona 
See anytime I hear this tune I just start drifting away
And all I wanna do is go back back back

Sometimes I feel like I'm in Barcelona 
See anytime I hear this tune I just start drifting away
And all I wanna do is go back, go back
Sometimes I feel like I'm in Barcelona 
See anytime I hear this tune I just start drifting away
And all I wanna do is go back, back

Sometimes I feel like I'm in Barcelona 
Sometimes I feel like I'm in Barcelona 
See anytime I hear this tune I just start drifting away
[Fade]


----------



## cherub

Guns 'N Roses 
November Rain 

When I look into your eyes 
I can see a love restrained 
But darlin' when I hold you 
Don't you know I feel the same 

'Cause nothin' lasts forever 
And we both know hearts can change 
And it's hard to hold a candle 
In the cold November rain 

We've been through this such a long long time 
Just tryin' to kill the pain 

But lovers always come and lovers always go 
An no one's really sure who's lettin' go today 
Walking away 

If we could take the time 
to lay it on the line 
I could rest my head 
Just knowin' that you were mine 
All mine 
So if you want to love me 
then darlin' don't refrain 
Or I'll just end up walkin' 
In the cold November rain 

Do you need some time...on your own 
Do you need some time...all alone 
Everybody needs some time... 
on their own 
Don't you know you need some time...all alone 

I know it's hard to keep an open heart 
When even friends seem out to harm you 
But if you could heal a broken heart 
Wouldn't time be out to charm you 

Sometimes I need some time...on my 
own 
Sometimes I need some time...all alone 
Everybody needs some time... 
on their own 
Don't you know you need some time...all alone 

And when your fears subside 
And shadows still remain 
I know that you can love me 
When there's no one left to blame 
So never mind the darkness 
We still can find a way 
'Cause nothin' lasts forever 
Even cold November rain 

Don't ya think that you need somebody 
Don't ya think that you need someone 
Everybody needs somebody 
You're not the only one 
You're not the only one


----------



## mariacallas

this is such a beautiful sad song....it doesnt apply to me now, but it has in the past many many times. i love it so much.

_*half gifts ~ cocteau twins*

It’s an old game, my love
When you can’t have me, you want me
Because you know that you’re not risking anything

Intimacy is when we’re in the same place at the same time
Dealing honestly with how we feel, and who we really are

That’s what grown-ups do
That is mature thinking

Well I’m still a junkie for it
It takes me out of my aloneness
But this relationship cannot sustain itself

Intimacy is when we’re in the same place at the same time
Dealing honestly with how we feel, and who we really are

That’s what grown-ups do
That is mature thinking

I just have to know how to be in the process
Of creating things in a better way
And it hurts but it’s a lie that I can’t handle it
I still have a world of me-ness to fulfill
I still have a life, and it’s a rich one even with mourning
Even with grief and sadness

I still care about this planet
I am still connected to nature and to my dreams for myself

I have my friends, my family.
I have myself
I still have me
(x2)
_


----------



## Kirineuro

^DAMN. I gotta download that!

especially love this part:
"Intimacy is when we’re in the same place at the same time
Dealing honestly with how we feel, and who we really are"


----------



## mariacallas

^^its a freaking GORGEOUS song.


----------



## Negative

*Marshall Mathers--Eminem*

[Eminem]
You know I just don't get it
Last year I was nobody
This year I'm sellin records
Now everybody wants to come around like I owe em somethin
Heh, the fuck you want from me, ten million dollars?
Get the fuck out of here

[Chorus One: Eminem]

You see I'm, just Marshall Mathers (Marshall Mathers)
I'm just a regular guy,
I don't know why all the fuss about me (fuss about me)
Nobody ever gave a fuck before,
all they did was doubt me (did was doubt me)
Now everybody wanna run they mouth
and try to take shots at me (take shots at me)

[Eminem]
Yo, you might see me joggin, you might see me walkin
You might see me walkin a dead rottweiler dog
with it's head chopped off in the park with a spiked collar
hollerin at him cause the son of a bitch won't quit barkin
(grrrr, ARF ARF) Or leanin out a window, with a cocked shotgun
Drivin up the block in the car that they shot 'Pac in
Lookin for Big's killers, dressed in ridiculous
blue and red like I don't see what the big deal is
Double barrel twelve gauge bigger than Chris Wallace
Pissed off, cause Biggie and 'Pac just missed all this
Watchin all these cheap imitations get rich off 'em
and get dollars that shoulda been there's like they switched wallets
And amidst all this Crist' poppin and wristwatches
I just sit back and just watch and just get nauseous
and walk around with an empty bottle of Remi Martin
startin shit like some 26-year-old skinny Cartman ("God damnit!")
I'm anti-Backstreet and Ricky Martin
with instincts to kill N'Sync, don't get me started
These fuckin brats can't sing and Britney's garbage
What's this bitch retarded? Gimme back my sixteen dollars
All I see is sissies in magazines smiling
Whatever happened to whylin out and bein violent?
Whatever happened to catchin a good-ol' fashioned
passionate ass-whoopin and gettin your shoes coat and your hat tooken?
New Kids on the Block, sucked a lot of dick
Boy/girl groups make me sick
And I can't wait 'til I catch all you faggots in public
I'ma love it.. (hahaha)
Vanilla Ice don't like me (uh-uh)
Said some shit in Vibe to spite me (yup)
Then went and dyed his hair just like me (hehe)
A bunch of little kids wanna swear just like me
and run around screamin, "I don't care, just bite me" (nah nah)
I think I was put here to annoy the world
and destroy your little 4-year-old boy or girl
Plus I was put here to put fear in faggots who spray Faygo Root Beer
and call themselves "Clowns" cause they look queer
Faggot2Dope and Silent Gay
Claimin Detroit, when y'all live twenty miles away (fuckin punks)
And I don't wrestle, I'll knock you fuckin faggots the fuck out
Ask 'em about the club they was at when they snuck out
after they ducked out the back when they saw us and bugged out
(AHHH!) Ducked down and got paintballs shot at they truck, blaow!
Look at y'all runnin your mouth again
when you ain't seen a fuckin Mile Road, South of 10
And I don't need help, from D-12, to beat up two females
in make-up, who may try to scratch me with Lee Nails
"Slim Anus," you damn right, Slim Anus
I don't get fucked in mine like you two little flaming faggots!

[Chorus Two: Eminem]

Cause I'm, just Marshall Mathers (Marshall Mathers)
I'm not a wrestler guy,
I'll knock you out if you talk about me (you talk about me)
Come and see me on the streets alone
if you assholes doubt me (assholes doubt me)
And if you wanna run your mouth
then come take your best shot at me (your best shot at me)

[Eminem]
Is it because you love me that y'all expect so much of me?
You little groupie bitch, get off me, go fuck Puffy
Now because of this blonde mop that's on top
and this fucked up head that I've got, I've gone pop?
The underground just spunned around and did a 360
Now these kids diss me and act like some big sissies
"Oh, he just did some shit with Missy,
so now he thinks he's too big to do some shit with MC Get-Bizzy"
My fuckin bitch mom's suin for ten million
She must want a dollar for every pill I've been stealin
Shit, where the fuck you think I picked up the habit?
All I had to do was go in her room and lift up her mattress
Which is it bitch, Mrs. Briggs or Ms. Mathers?
It doesn't matter your [attorney Fred Gibson's a] faggot!
Talkin about I fabricated my past
He's just aggravated I won't ejaculate in his ass (Uhh!)
So tell me, what the hell is a fella to do?
For every million I make, another relative sues
Family fightin and fussin over who wants to invite me to supper
All the sudden, I got 90 some cousins (Hey it's me!)
A half-brother and sister who never seen me
or even bothered to call me until they saw me on TV
Now everybody's so happy and proud
I'm finally allowed to step foot in my girlfriend's house
Hey-hey! And then to top it off, I walked to the newsstand
to buy this cheap-ass little magazine with a food stamp
Skipped to the last page, flipped right fast
and what do I see? A picture of my big white ass
Okay, let me give you motherfuckers some help:
uhh, here - DOUBLE XL, DOUBLE XL
Now your magazine shouldn't have so much trouble to sell
Ahh fuck it, I'll even buy a couple myself


----------



## Kirineuro

*THX PAXIL WITHDRAWAL - I'm fucking ANGRY today *

*Prodigy - Fuel My Fire*

I've got a world of thanks
that I'd like to say
for the way that I feel
today.
Got stacks, got stacks
stacks of chips on my shoulder
in everything I do
cuz I made, I made
I made the mistake
the mistake of trusting you

Yeah, people like you just fuel my fire
Yeah, people like you just fuel my fire
Yeah, people like you just fuel my fire
Yeah, people like you just do
You liar
You liar
You liaaaaar
You liaaaaar

Yeah, my layers are thick
and I've got bad attitude.
Yeah that knife in my back
has fingerprints that belong to you.
Got a grudge, got a grudge
got a grudge that I'm holding
for as long as I live
cuz you lied, you lied
you lied to my face
and that's something that I can't forgive

Yeah, people like you just fuel my fire
Yeah, people like you just fuel my fire
Yeah, people like you just fuel my fire
People like you just do
You liar
You liar
You liaaaaar
You liaaaaar

Yeah, people like you just fuel my fire
Yeah, people like you just fuel my fire
People like you just fuel my fire
Yeah, people like you just do
You liar
You liar
You liaaaaar
You liaaaaar


----------



## Negative

This song makes me long for someone . . . 

*Mx--The Deftones*

you're so sweet
your smile, your pussy and your bones
you're on fire
you move like music with your style

let me think (let you think about what) about girls 
(and what else) and money and new clothes (and what do i get)
thirty nites (uh hu) of violence (yeah) and sugar to love
(fucking rock star)


----------



## drubken

*The Crystal Method - Keep Hope Alive*

Keep Hope Alive


And I say this to you tonight


Let us not forget:


*THERE IS HOPE!*


----------



## drubken

*Kelli Ali - Home Honey I'm High*






STRONG BLACK COFFEE
ON MY RECORD MACHINE
YOU SAY I'M CRAZY
YEAH I KNOW WHAT YOU MEAN

I KICK AND SPIT LIKE A SNAKE - I'M DREAMIN' WHEN I'M AWAKE
I'M NO ONE'S BABY SO WHAT'S IT TO YA?

YOU SAY I'M LAZY
ALL MY HEROES ARE DEAD
YOU NEED MY LOVIN' LIKE A SHOT TO THE HEAD

BUT WHEN YOU KISS ME I KNOW, YOU BETTER NOT LET ME GO
ALTHOUGH MY HEART'S SINGIN' HALLELUJAH

RUN BABY RUN, I'M YOUR SETTING SUN
HEAR MY SIGH - HOME HONEY I'M HIGH - HOME HONEY I'M HIGH

I CAN'T WALK STRAIGHT AND MY HAIR IS A MESS
SO WHAT YA THINKIN'?
I DON'T KNOW LET ME GUESS

YOU'RE GONNA SHOW ME THE WAY - WELL IF YOU'RE READY TO PLAY
YOU BETTER KNOW HOW TO HOLD ON TIGHT YEAH

RUN BABY RUN, I'M YOUR SETTING SUN
HEAR MY SIGH - HOME HONEY I'M HIGH - HOME HONEY I'M HIGH
RUN BABY RUN, I'M YOUR SETTING SUN
HELLO GOODBYE - HOME HONEY I'M HIGH - HOME HONEY I'M HIGH

HOME HONEY I'M HIGH
REPEAT CHORUS X2


----------



## Mysterier

*Eighteen Visions*

*Eighteen Visions* -- _Who The Fuck Killed John Lennon_

no motive here.
he could've been programmed to kill.
the beatles just died.
today a plane flew over lennon and london came crashing down.
today we say goodbye.
to you john lennon.
we loved john lennon.
who shot john lennon?
who killed john lennon?
those round tainted glasses will not reflect this life cut short.
this is the death of a legend.
someone shot him down.
the bullet screams.
this is the end.
well never know what could've been.
who killed john lennon.
rock.
wasted away by a stranger.
wasted away by a trend.
the streets cry goodnight.
it wont be long.
he could've been programmed to kill.
this suicide.
now the city of londons gonna blow.
there it goes.
who killed john lennon?
the early beatles just aged.
and it's gonna be a long goodnight.
it was mark david chapman that was not ruled insane.
not insane he killed the notion of the lone nut assassin.
today a plane flew over lennon.
today a plane flew over london.


----------



## Mysterier

*George Harrison*

*George Harrison* -- _All Those Years Ago_

I’m shouting all about love
While they treated you like a dog
When you were the one who had made it
So clear
All those years ago.

I’m talking all about how to give
They don’t act with much honesty
But you point the way to the truth when you say
All you need is love.

Living with good and bad
I always look up to you
Now we’re left cold and sad
By someone the devil’s best friend
Someone who offended all.

We’re living in a bad dream
They’ve forgotten all about mankind
And you were the one they backed up to
The wall
All those years ago
You were the one who imagined it all
All those years ago.

Deep in the darkest night
I send out a prayer to you
Now in the world of light
Where the spirit free of the lies
And all else that we despised.

They’ve forgotten all about god
He’s the only reason we exist
Yet you were the one that they said was
So weird
All those years ago
You said it all though not many had ears
All those years ago
You had control of our smiles and our tears
All those years ago


----------



## cherub

DANIEL BEDINGFIELD 
"Honest Questions"

Can you see
The honest questions in my heart this hour
I am opening like a flower
To the rain
And do you know the silent sorrows of a
Never ending journey through the pain

Do you see a brighter day for me
Another day
A day
Do you wonder whats in store for me
The cure for me
The way
Oh look down and see the tears I've cried
The lives I've lived
The deaths I've died
Would you die them too
And all for me

(You say)
I will pour the water down upon a thirsty barron land
And streams will flow
From the dust of your bruised and broken soul
And you will grow like the grass
Upon the fertile plains of Asia by the streams
Of living water you will grow
Oh.. you will grow

Do you know
The story from the start
And do you know me
Like you've always told me
Do you see the whispers in my heart against your kindness
My eternal blindness
Do you see...

Do you see a brighter day for me
Another day
A day
Do you wonder whats in store for me
The cure for me
The way
Oh look down and see the tears I've cried
The lives I've lived
The deaths I've died
Would you die them too
And all for me

(You say)
I will pour the water down upon a thirsty barron land
And streams will flow
From the dust of your bruised and broken soul
And you will grow like the grass
Upon the fertile plains of Asia by the streams
Of living water you will grow
Oh.. I will pour the water down upon the thirsty barron land
And streams will flow
From the dust of your bruised and broken soul
And you will grow like the grass
Upon the fertile plains of Asia by the streams
Of living water you will grow
Oh.. you will grow


----------



## Temporal Incident

*Scooter - She's The Sun*

*She's The Sun*

If I could stop the time to reach for sublime
things getting strange like up an down
if you could read my mind it's hard to find
I said I want you back but this is no regret
it's my point of view and I'm going through
so take me away just for one day
I've never seen someone like you before
in my dreams I saw you standing there
I'm going out no more science I heard the news
there's someone you choose
I can't believe what they said
that's why I feel so bad
morning, noon and night
my thoughts run circles without any purpose
I can't stand no more - it's like circus
I want to repeat, there's nothing wrong I've done
She's the sun
If I think of the past life is so fast
those memories keep me alive and I will survive
even if I'm here and left without
is there any secret? do you think we'll keep it?
life's so strange if you know what I mean
there's no one I've seen before like you
to be honest, I didn't expect something like this
it's you I miss now and forever
you and me together
that's what we thought our life should be
I never could imagine this would happen to me
you feel better now you said it's what I cannot believe
my thoughts run circles without any purpose
I can't stand no more - it's like circus
I want to repeat, there's nothing wrong I've done
She's the sun
....
I can't stand no more
There's nothing wrong i've done
She's the sun....
She's the sun!
She's the sun....
....
She's the sun............


----------



## Mariposa

*this life will never be cold.  never again.*

*George Michael - Amazing*

I was mixed up when you came to me
Too broke to fix
Said 'daddy get you gone, I'm missing my baby'
Still missing my baby...

I was stitched up by the hands of fate
Said how you gonna make it on your own
If luck is a lady?
Maybe luck is a lady

I was going down for the third time
My heart was broken, I was not open to your suggestions
I had so many questions
That you just kissed away

Tell me, I guess that cupid was in disguise
The day you walked in and changed my life
I think it's amazing,
The way that love can set you free

So now I walk in the midday sun
I never thought that my saviour would come
I think it's amazing
I think it's amazing

I think you're amazing

You tried to save me from myself
Said 'Darling ,kiss as many as you want!
My love's still available
And I know you're insatiable'

We're like victims of the same disease
Look at your Big Bad Daddy, and your mom
And your mom ....was always acting crazy

I was going down for the third time
My heart was broken, I thought that loving you
was out of the question
Then I saw my reflection
Saying please don't let this go

Tell me, I guess that cupid was in disguise
The day you walked in and changed my life
I think it's amazing,
The way that love can set you free
So now I walk in the midday sun
I never thought that my saviour would come
I think it's amazing
I think you're amazing

Celebrate the love of the one you're with

Celebrate, this life with you baby
I think you should celebrate yeah
Don't put your love in chains baby
No no, walk in the midday sun
I thought I was dreaming
I think it's amazing
I think you're amazing

I said celebrate the love of the one you're with

As this life gets colder
And the devil inside
Tells you to give up...


----------



## Yesterday

*The Beatles: You Never Give Me Your Money*

You never give me your money
You only give me your funny paper
and in the middle of negotiations
you break down

I never give you my number
I only give you my situation
and in the middle of investigation
I break down

Out of college, money spent
See no future, pay no rent
All the money's gone, nowhere to go
Any jobber got the sack
Monday morning, turning back
Yellow lorry slow, nowhere to go
But oh, that magic feeling, nowhere to go
Oh, that magic feeling
Nowhere to go
Nowhere to go


----------



## Free Radical

*Propellerheads - You Want It Back*

Sexy lover smokin' with passion
step to the front if you wanna see the action
glance at the mic should I rock my style
it's been a long time since I got buck wild
sometimes I feel lost in the sauce
when it comes down to who's the boss
am I being too soft
fiendin' for your love and your special attention
trying to get you to look in my direction
eh you 'bout straight, put a cake in your oven
got to see me to get the good lovin'
wanna get the chance to sex and romance ya
on the dance floor, yeah you want more
I'm wit your girlfriends on the weekend
I give you all types of freakin' now you tell me you're leavin'
girl get a grip cause I'm hittin' all angles
you know how the game goes
you gon' feel shamefull

When you had it, you didn't want it
now you ain't got it, so you want it back
when you had it, you didn't want it
now you ain't got it, so you want it back
(you don't want this)
when you had it, you didn't want it
now you ain't got it, so you want it back
(you want that)
when you had it, you didn't want it
now you ain't got it, so you want it back

Spotlight game tight
every night new sights
who would ever think life could be so nice
everything's love til you find out the price
you're saying you're sick of the same routine
can't serperate life from a floor style dream
you wanna take a look split from the scenes
when you thought you got a grip it's true you lost steam
kick start strain but you can't find step
in your place is a stud with a bit more pep
little less rep secret well kept
aid her when you need every night you slept
heard it all before can't beleive it came true
hard to see what a good party'll do
what ya gon' do listen to your crew
shoulda took a better look at who's sleeping with you

When you had it, you didn't want it
now you ain't got it, so you want it back
when you had it, you didn't want it
now you ain't got it, so you want it back
when you had it, you didn't want it
now you ain't got it, so you want it back
when you had it, you didn't want it
now you ain't got it, so you want it back

Everytime I turn around you're lookin' for somethin' new
talkin' 'bout who got to find something else to do
who you wit' and what you want is just a fantasy
that's why I keep tellin' you your ass need to be with me

You know what I'm sayin'
that's what you want...

When you had it, you didn't want it
now you ain't got it, so you want it back
when you had it, you didn't want it
now you ain't got it, so you want it back
when you had it, you didn't want it
now you ain't got it, so you want it back
when you had it, you didn't want it
now you ain't got it, so you want it back


----------



## Free Radical

Soul Coughing feat. Roni Size
*A Plane Scraped Its Belly on a Sooty Yellow Moon*


Here I come further inside
'Cause in all directions
There's one universal sound
Match to the finish
The quickness
Incorporate
The wrong power-machine
Dust, gone
The sweat
Mystery system
Trouble and money
Enemy
Start the killing

The hand of science


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Antimatter - In Stone*

*Antimatter-In Stone*

In Stone.

What a big man you are - could fight a war with just your face
Take it on the chin and leave me open jawed

What big words you've got - reciting lines you've heard on film
Could write a script with just your lust for 'respect'

Rip off this face - it can't persist
Like shadows in the rain, undefined lines, a symphony muted and greying -
You're not real and neither are your goals.

(a robotic voice speaking):
.. Your goals, exposed and fruitless Suspended from a childhood insecurity
Perpetuated beyond the boundries of logic and reality
Many times I held my hand out to you when it should have been me who was destructive
In my own rights I should have been
I had hoped somewhere that through your clouded portrait of rage
I could eventually count on human nature to rear its head
And shine over the darkness we had created for ourselves
And human nature did shine through,
But I never realized that human nature was truly so jealous and vile
That is the nature of man, the very man you strive to be, And you will succeed
Stretch out your pain as long as it may carry you
Until your body becomes consumed and decayed from the ravages of time
For one day it will forever change your mask,And you will be carved in stone
...


----------



## cherub

QUASIMODO By Lifehouse 

you can be right
and I'll be real
still won't be a pain that you'll have to feel
cause I don't need your approval
to find my worth
I'm trapped inside of my own mind
afraid to open my eyes cause of what I'd find and I
don't want to live like this anymore 

there goes my pain
there goes my chains
did you see them falling
because this feeling
that has no meaning

 there goes the world
off of my shoulders
there goes the world
off of my back
there it goes 

does it scare you that I can
be something different than you
would it make you feel more comfortable if I wasn't
you can't control me
and you can't take away from me who I am

there goes my pain
there goes my chains
did you see them falling
because this feeling
that has no meaning 

there goes the world
off of my shoulders
there goes the world
off of my back
you can't change me
you can't break me

there goes the world
off of my shoulders
there goes the world
off of my back

*have you ever felt
like your only comfort was your cage
you're not alone
I've felt the same as you
have you ever felt
like your secrets give you away
you're not alone
I've been there too cause everyone is looking*
and everyone is laughing but I think
everyone feels the same
everybody wants to feel ok
everybody wants to
everybody wants to feel

there goes my pain
there goes my chains
did you see them falling
because this feeling
that has no meaning

there goes the world
off of my shoulders
there goes the world
off of my back
cause I don't want it
I don't want it
you can't change me
you can't break me 

there goes the world
off of my shoulders
there goes the world
off of my back
there it goes


----------



## m4dd0g

*Burn - The Cure*

don't look, don't look 
the shadows breathe 
whispering me away from you 
don't wake at night to watch her sleep 
you know that you will always see 
this trembling, adored, toussled bird-mad girl 

every night i burn 
every night i call your name 
every night i burn 
every night i fall again 

don't talk of love 'cause shadows blur 
murmuring me away from you 
don't talk of worlds that never were 
the end is always ever true 
there's nothing you can ever say 
nothing you can ever do 

still every night i burn 
every night i scream your name 
every night i burn 
every night the dream's the same 
every night i burn 
waiting for my only friend 
every night i burn 
waiting for the world to end 

just paint your face and shadow smile 
slipping me away from you 
oh it doesn't matter how you hide 
find you if we're wanting to 
so slide back down and close your eyes 
sleep awhile - you must be tired 

when every night i burn 
every night i call your name 
every night i burn 
every night i fall again 

every night i burn 
scream the animal screams 
every night i burn 
dream the crow black dream 

dream the crow black dream 

Still every night I burn, every night I scream your name.
Every night I burn, Every night the dream's the same.

Every night I burn, screaming the animal scream
Every night I burn, dreaming the crow-black dream. yeah, yeah
Dreaming the crow-black dream...


----------



## Free Radical

*NWA - Express Yourself*

Yo, man... there’s a lot of brothers out there flakin’ and perpetratin
But scared to kick reality.
Man, you’ve been doing all this dope producing.
You had a chance to show ’em what time it is...
So, what you want me to do?
Express yourself...

I’m expressin’ with my full capabilities,
And now I’m livin’ in correctional facilities,
Cause some don’t agree with how I do this.
I get straight, meditate like a buddhist
I’m droppin’ flava, my behaviour is heriditery,
But my technique is very necessary.
Blame it on ice cube... because he says it gets funky
When you got a subject and a predacit.
Add it on a dope beat
And that’ll make you think.
Some suckaz just tickle me pink
To my stomache. ’cause they don’t flow like this one.
You know what? I won’t hesitate to dis one
Or two before I’m through.
So don’t try to sing this!
Some drop science
While I’m droppin’ english.
Even if yella
Makes it a-capella
*I still express, yo, I don’t smoke weed or a sess.
Cause it’s known to give a brother brain damage.
And brain damage on the mic don’t manage*        (lol)
Nuthin’
But makin’ a sucker and you equal.
Don’t be another sequel...

Express yourself...
Express yourself...
Come on and do it...

Express yourself...
Express yourself...
Come on and do it...

Now, gettin’ back to the pg.
That’s program, and it’s easy.
Dre is back. newjacks, I mean hollow,
Expressin’ ain’t their subject
Because they like to follow
The words, the style, the trend,
The records I spin.
Again and again and again
Yo, you on the other end.
Whatch a brother playin’ dope rhymes with no help.
There’s no fessin’ and guessin’
While I’m expressin myself.
It’s crazy to see people be
What society wants them to be. but not me!
Ruthless...
Is the way to go
They know.
Others say rhymes that fail
To be original.
Or they kill where the hiphop starts,
Forget about the ghetto
And rap for the pop charts.
Some musicians curse at home
But scared to use profanity
When up on the microphone.
Yeah, they want reality.
But you won’t hear none.
They rather exaggerate, a little fiction.
Some say no to drugs and take a stand,
But after the show they go lookin’ for the dopeman.
Or they ban my group from the radio.
Hear nwa and say hell no!.
But you know it ain’t all about wealth.
As long as you make a note to...

Express yourself...
Express yourself...
Come on and do it...

Express yourself...
Express yourself...
Come on and do it...

Express yourself...
From the heart.
Cause if you wanna start to move up the chart
Then expression is a big part of it.
You ain’t efficient when you flow
You ain’t swift, movin’ like a tortoise.
Full of rigor mortis.
There’s a little bit more to show
I got rhymes in my mind, and better like an embryo.
Or a lesson - all of ’em expression
And if you start fessin’ -
I got a smith and wessun
For you.
I might ignore your record
Because it has no bottom.
I get loose in the summer. when in spring and autumn
It’s dre on the mic, gettin’ physical.
Doin’ the job
Nwa is the lynch mob!
Yes, I’m a cob?
But you know you need this.
And the knowledge is growin’
Just like a foetus, or a tumor.
But here’s the rumor:
Dre is in the neighborhood
And he’s up to no good.
When I start expressin’ myself,
Yella, slam it!
Cause if I stay funky like this I’m doin’ damage.
Or i’mma be too hyped,
And need a straight jacket.
I got knowledge and other suckaers lack it.
So, when you see dre, a dj on the mic,
Ask what it’s like.
It’s like we gettin’ hype tonight.
Cause if I strike
It ain’t for your good health.
But I won’t strike if you just...

Express yourself...
Express yourself...
Come on and do it...

Express yourself...
Express yourself...
Come on and do it...

Express yourself...
Come on and do it...
Come on and do it...
Come on and do it...
Come on and do it...


----------



## blahblahblahblah

*Lou Reed - Dirty Blvd.*

Pedro lives out of the wilshire hotel
He looks out a window without glass
The walls are made of cardboard, newspapers on his feet
His father beats him ’cause he’s too tired to beg

He’s got 9 brothers and sisters
They’re brought up on their knees
It’s hard to run when a coat hanger beats you on the thighs
Pedro dreams of being older and killing the old man
But that’s a slim chance he’s going to the boulevard

He’s going to end up, on the dirty boulevard
He’s going out, to the dirty boulevard
He’s going down, to the dirty boulevard

This room cost 2,000 dollars a month
You can believe it man it’s true
Somewhere a landlord’s laughing till he wets his pants
No one here dreams of being a doctor or a lawyer or anything
They dream of dealing on the dirty boulevard

Give me your hungry, your tired your poor I’ll piss on ’em
That’s what the statue of bigotry says
Your poor huddled masses, let
’s club ’em to death
And get it over with and just dump ’em on the boulevard

Get to end up, on the dirty boulevard
Going out, to the dirty boulevard
He’s going down, on the dirty boulevard
Going out

Outside it’s a bright night
There’s an opera at lincoln center
Movie stars arrive by limousine
The klieg lights shoot up over the skyline of manhattan
But the lights are out on the mean streets

A small kid stands by the lincoln tunnel
He’s selling plastic roses for a buck
The traffic’s backed up to 39th street
The tv whores are calling the cops out for a suck

And back at the wilshire, pedro sits there dreaming
He’s found a book on magic in a garbage can
He looks at the pictures and stares at the cracked ceiling
At the count of 3 he says, I hope I can disappear

And fly fly away, from this dirty boulevard
I want to fly, from dirty boulevard
I want to fly, from dirty boulevard
I want to fly-fly-fly-fly, from dirty boulevard

I want to fly away
I want to fly
Fly, fly away
I want to fly
Fly-fly away (fly a-)
Fly-fly-fly (-way, ooohhh...)
Fly-fly away (I want to fly-fly away)
Fly away (I want to fly, wow-woh, no, fly away)


----------



## cherub

Jason Mraz
Geek in  Pink
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Well let the geek in the pink take a stab at it
If you like the way I'm thinkin' baby wink at it
I may be skinny at times but I'm fat fulla rhymes
Pass me the mic and I'm a grab at it 
Isn't it delicious crazy way that I'm kissin'
Cause baby listen to this don't wanna miss it while it's hittin'
Sometimes you gotta fit in to get in
But don't ever quit cause soon I'm gonna let you in but see

I don't care what you might think about me
You can vibe without me if you want
I could be the one to take you home
Baby I could rock the night alone
If we never get down it wouldn't be a let down
But sugar don't forget what you already know
I could be the one to turn you on
We could be the talk across the town
Don't judge me by the color, confuse it for another
You might regret what you let slip away

I'm the geek in the pink pink pink
I'm the geek in the pink yeah

Well this relationship fodder don't mean to bother nobody
But Cupid's automatic musta fired multiple shots at her
Because she fall in love too often that's what the matter
At least I talk about it keep a pattern of flattery and 
She was starin' through the doorframe
Eyeing me down like already a bad boyfriend
Well she can get her toys outta the drawer then
Cause I ain't comin' home I don't need that attention, see

I don't care what you might think about me
You'll get by without me if you want
I could be the one to take you home
Baby we could rock the night alone
If we never get down it sure would be the let down
But sugar don't forget what you already know
I could be the one to turn you on
You could be the talk across the town
Don't judge it by the color, confuse it for another
You might regret what you let slip away

I am more than you're thinking
Hey look at me go
From hero to zero
Oh, take it from a geek like me
I can save you from unoriginal dum-dums
Who wouldn't care if you com...plete him or not

So what I've got a short attention span
A coke in my hand
Because I'd rather have the afternoon, relax and understand
My hip hop and flip-flops it don't stop with the light rock
A shot to mock you kinda puts me in the tight spot
The hype is nothing more than hoo-ha so I'm
Developing a language and I'm callin' it my own
So take a peek into the speaker and you'll see what I mean
That on the other side the grass is greener

I don't care what you might think about me
You'll get by without me if you want
I could be the one to take you home
Baby we could rock the night alone
If we never get down it wouldn't be the let down
But sugar don't forget what you already know
I could be the one to turn you on
We could be the talk across the town
Don't judge it by the color, confuse it for another
You might regret what you let slip away

I'm the geek in the pink pink pink
I'm the geek in the pink yeah
I'm the geek in the pink
All y'all geek is the new color for fall


----------



## Free Radical

*Saul Williams - Coded Language*

Krust feat. Saul Williams - Coded Language

 Whereas, breakbeats have been the missing link connecting the
diasporic
community to its drum woven past
Whereas  the quantised drum has allowed the whirling
mathematicians to
calculate the ever changing distance between rock and stardom.
Whereas the velocity of the spinning vinyl, cross-faded, spun
backwards, and
re-released at the same given moment of recorded history , yet
at a
different moment in time's continuum has allowed history to
catch up with
the present.

We do hereby declare reality unkempt by the changing standards
of dialogue.
Statements, such as, 'keep it real', especially when punctuating
or
anticipating modes of ultra-violence inflicted psychologically
or physically
or depicting an unchanging rule of events will hence forth be
seen as
retro-active and not representative of the individually
determined is.

Furthermore, as determined by the collective consciousness of
this state of
being and the lessened distance between thought patterns and
their secular
manifestations, the role of men as listening receptacles is to
be increased
by a number no less than 70 percent of the current enlisted as
vocal
aggressors.

Motherf**kers better realize, now is the time to self-actualize
We have found evidence that hip hops standard 85 rpm when
increased by a
number as least half the rate of it's standard or decreased at ¥
of it's
speed may be a determining factor in heightening consciousness.

Studies show that when a given norm is changed in the face of
the
unchanging, the remaining contradictions will parallel the
truth.

Equate rhyme with reason, Sun with season

Our cyclical relationship to phenomenon has encouraged scholars
to erase the
centers of periods, thus symbolizing the non-linear character of
cause and
effect
Reject mediocrity!

Your current frequencies of understanding outweigh that which as
been given
for you to understand.
The current standard is the equivalent of an adolescent
restricted to the
diet of an infant.
The rapidly changing body would acquire dysfunctional and
deformative
symptoms and could not properly mature on a diet of apple sauce
and crushed
pears
Light years are interchangeable with years of living in
darkness.
The role of darkness is not to be seen as, or equated with,
Ignorance, but

with the unknown, and the mysteries of the unseen.

Thus, in the name of:
ROBESON, GOD'S SON, HURSTON, AHKENATON, HATHSHEPUT, BLACKFOOT,
HELEN,
LENNON, KHALO, KALI, THE THREE MARIAS, TARA, LILITHE, LOURDE,
WHITMAN,
BALDWIN, GINSBERG, KAUFMAN, LUMUMBA, GHANDI, GIBRAN, SHABAZZ,
SIDDHARTHA,
MEDUSA, GUEVARA, GUARDSIEFF, RAND, WRIGHT, BANNEKER, TUBMAN,
HAMER, HOLIDAY,
DAVIS, COLTRANE, MORRISON, JOPLIN, DUBOIS, CLARKE, SHAKESPEARE,
RACHMNINOV,
ELLINGTON, CARTER, GAYE, HATHOWAY, HENDRIX, KUTL, DICKERSON,
RIPPERTON,
MARY, ISIS, THERESA, PLATH, RUMI, FELLINI, MICHAUX, NOSTRADAMUS,
NEFERTITI,
LA ROCK, SHIVA, GANESHA, YEMAJA, OSHUN, OBATALA, OGUN, KENNEDY,
KING, FOUR
LITTLE GIRLS, HIROSHIMA, NAGASAKI, KELLER, BIKO, PERONE, MARLEY,
COSBY,
SHAKUR, THOSE STILL AFLAMED, AND THE COUNTLESS UNNAMED

We claim the present as the pre-sent, as the hereafter. 
We are unraveling our navels so that we may ingest the sun.
We are not afraid of the darkness, we trust that the moon shall
guide us.
We are determining the future at this very moment.
We now know that the heart is the philosophers' stone
Our music is our alchemy
We stand as the manifested equivalent of 3 buckets of water and
a hand full
of minerals, thus realizing that those very buckets turned
upside down
supply the percussion factor of forever.
If you must count to keep the beat then count.
Find you mantra and awaken your subconscious.
Curve you circles counterclockwise
Use your cipher to decipher, Coded Language, man made laws.
Climb waterfalls and trees, commune with nature, snakes and
bees.
Let your children name themselves and claim themselves as the
new day for
today we are determined to be the channelers of these changing
frequencies
into songs, paintings, writings, dance, drama, photography,
carpentry,
crafts, love, and love.
We enlist every instrument: Acoustic, electronic.
Every so-called race, gender, and sexual preference.
Every per-son as beings of sound to acknowledge their
responsibility to
uplift the consciousness of the entire f**king World.
Any utterance will be un-aimed, will be disclaimed - two rappers
slain
Any utterance will be un-aimed, will be disclaimed - two rappers
slain


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Within Temptation - Never-ending Story*

Armies have conquered
And fallen in the end
Kingdoms have risen
Then buried by sand
The Earth is our mother
She gives and she takes
She puts us to sleep and
In her light we'll awake
We'll all be forgotten
There's no endless fame
But everything we do
Is never in vain

We're part of a story, part of a tale
We're all on this journey
No one is to stay
Where ever it's going
What is the way?

Forests and deserts
Rivers, blue seas
Mountains and valleys
Nothing here stays
While we think we witness
We are part of the scene
This never-ending story
Where will it lead to?
The earth is our mother
She gives and she takes
But she is also a part
A part of the tale

We're part of a story, part of a tale
We're all on this journey
No one is to stay
Where ever it's going
What is the way?
We're part of a story, part of a tale
Sometimes beautiful and sometimes insane
No one remembers how it began.


----------



## plazma

*The Offspring - Change The World*

I see the way the salesmen stare into the sun
I stood and watched them as they fell off one by one
And everyone's so blind
They're not to help mankind
Reach into your bag of tricks and pull another one
You don't want to change the world
Like you say
You're in it for yourself
No one else
You're ready
Saving yourself
You're gonna change the world
You're ready
Saving yourself
You're gonna change the world
Now when the day is set they'll line up all the same
And those that need the most will never get or gain
The ones you call your friends
Are failing you again
Reach into your bag of tricks and make it go away
You don't want to change the world
Like you say
You're in it for yourself
No one else
You're ready
Saving yourself
You're gonna change the world
You're ready
Saving yourself
You're gonna change the world
And since you ain't what you say
Then just go away
Cause some don't lie
Some don't lie
Go on now they won't tell
Go on now and save yourself

-plaz out-


----------



## cxsx

Don't think me unkind
Words are hard to find
They're only cheques I've left unsigned
From the banks of chaos in my mind
And when their eloquence escapes me
Their logic ties me up and rapes me

De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
Their innocence will pull me through
De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
They're meaningless and all that's true

Poets, priests and politicians
Have words to thank for their positions
Words that scream for your submission
And no-one's jamming their transmission
And when their eloquence escapes you
Their logic ties you up and rapes you

De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
Their innocence will pull me through
De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
They're meaningless and all that's true

De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
Their innocence will pull me through
De do do do, de da da da
Is all I want to say to you
De do do do, de da da da
They're meaningless and all that's true
~
The Police - De Do Do Do, De Da Da Da


----------



## Manne

*"Lost in the Supermarket" - The Clash*


[Chorus:]
I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for that special offer
A guaranteed personality

I wasn't born so much as I fell out
Nobody seemed to notice me
We had a hedge back home in the suburbs
Over which I never could see

I heard the people who lived on the ceiling
Scream and fight most scarily
Hearing that noise was my first ever feeling
That's how it's been all around me

[Chorus]

I'm all tuned in, I see all the programmes
I save coupons from packets of tea
I've got my giant hit discoteque album
I empty a bottle and I feel a bit free

The kids in the halls and the pipes in the walls
Make me noises for company
Long distance callers make long distance calls
And the silence makes me lonely

[Chorus]

And it's not here
It disappears
I'm all lost


----------



## cherub

Gretchen Wilson - 
Raining On Me Lyrics 



I've been chasing rainbows all my life
Still haven't found that pot of gold
I send my prayers to heaven every night
Just close my eyes and let them go
Seems like everybody has got one up on me
Someone tell me what I'm supposed to do

[Chorus]

Why does the sun always shine
On the other side, on the other side
Why does it always have to be
Oh raining
Always raining on me

Seems like I've been standing under the clouds
And it's always beenthat way
There ain't no silver lining to be found
Everywhere I look it's just another shade of grey
And I don't know why 
And I don't know when
And I don't know where to begin

[Repeat Chorus]

*I know there's a rainbow hiding just beyond the clouds
So I'll keep on keeping on
Ain't gonna let it get me down
I won't let get me down *

[Repeat Chorus]

Always raining on me
Always raining on me
Always raining on me


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Tom Waits - Dirt In The Ground*

What does it matter, a dream of love
Or a dream of lies
We're all gonna be in the same place
When we die
Your spirit don't leave knowing
Your face or your name
And the wind through your bones
Is all that remains
And we're all gonna be
We're all gonna be
Just dirt in the ground

The quill from a buzzard
The blood writes the word
I want to know am I the sky
Or a bird
'Cause hell is boiling over
And heaven is full
We're chained to the world
And we all gotta pull
And we're all gonna be
Just dirt in the ground

Now the killer was smiling
With nerves made of stone
He climbed the stairs
And the gallows groaned
And the people's hearts were pounding
They were throbbing, they were red
As he swung out ofver the crowd
I heard the hangman said
We're all gonna be
Just dirt in the ground

Now Cain slew Abel
He killed him with a stone
The sky cracked open
And the thunder groaned
Along a river of flesh
Can these dry bones live?
Ask a king or a beggar
And the answer they'll give
Is we're all gonna be
Yea yeah
We're all gonna be just
Dirt in the ground


----------



## cxsx

I used to be lunatic from the gracious days
I used to be woebegone and so restless nights
My aching heart would bleed for you to see
Oh but now...
(I don't find myself bouncing round whistling
and fortunes to make me cry)
No more "I love you's"
The language is leaving me
No more "I love you's"
Changes are shifting outside the word
(The lover speaks about the monsters)
I used to have demons in my room at night
Desire,despair,desire,so many monsters
Oh but now...
(I don't find myself bouncing round whistling
and fortunes to make me cry)

No more "I love you's"
The language is leaving me
No more "I love you's"
The language is leaving me in silence
No more "I love you's"
Changes are shifting outside the word

They were being really crazy
They were on the come.
And you know what mammy?
Everybody was being really crazy.
Uh huh.
The monsters are crazy.
There are monsters outside.

No more "I love you's"
The language is leaving me
No more "I love you's"
The language is leaving me in silence
No more "I love you's"
Changes are shifting outside the word

Outside the word 
~
Annie Lennox - No More I Love You's


----------



## hardunderground

*"I Must be Dreaming" - Frou Frou*

Pay close attention
Don't listen to me from now
George'll be flying this one
And it's anyone's guess how he does
This is the right turn, wrong universe
Taking me in full bloom
Fireball, careful with that there
See what you made me do

I must be dreaming, or
We're onto something
I must be dreaming, for
I don't fall in love lawlessly
I must be dreaming, or
Pinch me to waking
So undeniably yours
As long as I'm losing it so completely

Incendiary glance
Be, come, and collide in me
<zoom in> <enhance> <hold>
While I go helplessly sky high
Magic eye sugar rushing don't <stop>

I must be dreaming, or
We're onto something
Hey just watcha make me for
I don't fall in love lawlessly
I must be dreaming, or
Pinch me to waking
So undeniably yours
As long as I'm losing it so completely

Euphoria
I can't take any more of yah

I'm losing it
I'm losing it here
I must be dreaming


----------



## yakksoho

This thread needs some serious KISS people
Here we go


Baby's getting anxious, the hour's getting late
The night is almost over, she can't wait
Oh, things are complicating, my love is in her hands
And there's no more waiting, she understands

The plaster's gettin' harder and my love is perfection
A token of my love for her collection

Plaster caster, grab a hold of me faster
And if you wanna see my love, just ask her
And my love is the plaster
And yeah, she's the collector
She wants me all the time to inject her

The plaster's gettin' harder and my love is perfection
A token of my love for her collection

Plaster caster
Grab a hold of me faster
And if you wanna see my love, just ask her

Plaster caster
She wants my love to last her
And she calls me by the name of master


----------



## cxsx

Icy wind of night be gone this is not your domain
In the sky a bird was heard to cry. 
Misty morning whisperings and gentle stirring sounds 
Belie the deathly silence that lay all around. 

Hear the lark harken to the barking of the dog fox 
Gone to ground. 
See the splashing of the kingfisher flashing to the water. 
And a river of green is sliding unseen beneath the trees 
Laughing as it passes through the endless summer 
Making for the sea. 

In the lazy water meadow I lay me down. 
All around me golden sun flakes settle on the ground. 
Basking in the sunshine of a bygone afternoon 
Bringing sounds of yesterday into this city room. 

Hear the lark harken to the barking of the dog fox 
Gone to ground. 
See the splashing of the kingfisher flashing to the water. 
And a river of green is sliding unseen beneath the trees.

In the lazy water meadow I lay me down. 
All around me golden sun flakes covering the ground. 
Basking in the sunshine of a bygone afternoon 
Bringing sounds of yesterday into this city room. 

Hear the lark harken to the barking of the dog fox 
Gone to ground. 
See the splashing of the kingfisher flashing to the water. 
And a river of green is sliding unseen beneath the trees.
~
Pink Floyd - Grantchester Meadows


----------



## Free Radical

A song by Del that seems to be about the Church of the Subgenius. Who woulda thunk it?

*Del The Funky Homosapien - Mistadobalina*

[Chorus: "Mistadobalina, Mr. Bob Dobalina. . .]
Mistadobalina, Mistabobdobalina, Mistabobdobalina,
won't you quit
you really make me sick with ya fraudulent behavior
you're gonna make me flip and then an army couldn't save ya
why don't you behave ya little rugrat
take a little tip from the tabloid
because I know I'm not paranoid
when I say I saw ya tryin' to mock me
now you and your crew are on a mission tryin' to hawk me
but it isn't happenin' ya fraudulent foes
you used to front big time now I suppose
that everything's cool since the style of apparel you adopted
you used to make fun of but now you wanna rock it
so you gotta kick it with the homies
but D-E-L is already hip to your cronies
me and CM-PX thought about this and never have we seen a
brother who could look like Mista, Mista, Mistadobalina...
[Chorus]
Ooooo, ooooo, mistadobalina
you thought ya could manipulate
you thought you could fool me
Ooooo, ooooo, mistadobalina
?_____? put me on a stump and then he schooled me
friends can be fraudulent
just you wait and see
first he was my moneygrip
then he stole my honeydip

mistadobalina is a serpent
don't you agree
the little two-tima
resembles Aunt Jemima
with jeans and a dirty white hoodie
seems like he wouldn't be a snake
or would he
disguises come in all sizes and shapes
notice the facade of the snakes
they all catch the vapes
even though last year they was GQ
took a little time before the D-E-L could see through
the mask
all I had to do was ask ?_____? and Kwame
and my man responded they would bomb a
fraudulent foe with the strength of Hercules
the way ya on my dick must really hurt ya knees
you need to take heed and quit being such a groupie
ever since I did a little show in Guadeloupee
I neva saw a groupie like you
but what is funny is ya wanted to be down with my crew
but D-E-L is not down with any clowns or jesters
so I would suggest
that ya try to impress Uncle Fester
dobolina
because ya don't impress me
dobolina
the style of dress is not the key
dobolina
it's all in the mind and the heart
so you should start
by remembering ya gotta pay a fee
dobolina
[Chorus]

e: _"took a little time before the D-E-L could see through"_......well shit! me too....


----------



## Stasis

You cut me down a tree
And brought it back to me
And that's what made me see
Where I was going wrong
You put me on a shelf
And kept me for yourself
I can only blame myself
You can only blame me

And I could write a song
A hundred miles long
Well, that's where I belong
And you belong with me

And I could write it down
Or spread it all around
Get lost and then get found
Or swallowed in the sea

You put me on a line
And hung me out to dry
And darling that's when I
Decided to go to see you

You cut me down to size
And opened up my eyes
Made me realize
What I could not see

And I could write a book
The one they'll say that shook
The world, and then it took
It took it back from me

And I could write it down
Or spread it all around
Get lost and then get found
And you'll come back to me
Not swallowed in the sea

Ooh...

And I could write a song
A hundred miles long
Well, that's where I belong
And you belong with me

The streets you're walking on
A thousand houses long
Well, that's where I belong
And you belong with me

Oh what good is it to live
With nothing left to give
Forget but not forgive
Not loving all you see

Oh the streets you're walking on
A thousand houses long
Well that's where I belong
And you belong with me
Not swallowed in the sea

You belong with me
Not swallowed in the sea
Yeah, you belong with me
Not swallowed in the sea

-Swallowed in the Sea, Coldplay


----------



## Mysterier

*The Apples In Stereo*

Do You Understand?

Looking in the looking glass
is that a person there?
his face is drawn his eyes are downcast
in the distant past
is there a lesson there?
the lesson is it ain't gonna last

If I had my day
I'd burn down the factories
that sicken me and make the weather gray
if I had my way
I'd tear down the memories
I'm chicken and I wanna run away

Hey there do you understand
why I hold a dagger in my hand?
hey there do you understand
why I hold a trigger in my hand?

Upon distant sands
the waves fall heavily
feels heavy like my head in my hands
what I don't understand
you keep calling back on me
you kick me out yet you keep me in demand

The other day you looked the other way
hey, hey I need to get away
the other day you looked the other way
hey hey you tried to get away


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

**

"*Breathe (2 AM)*" Anna Nalick.

2 AM and she calls me 'cause I'm still awake,
"Can you help me unravel my latest mistake?,
I don't love him. Winter just wasn't my season"
Yeah we walk through the doors, so accusing their eyes
Like they have any right at all to criticize,
Hypocrites. You're all here for the very same reason

'Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button, girl.
So cradle your head in your hands
And breathe... just breathe,
Oh breathe, just breathe

In May he turn 21 on the base at Fort Bliss
"Just a Day", he said down to the flask in his fist,
"Ain't been sober, since maybe October of last year."
Here in town you can tell he's been down for a while,
But, my God, it's so beautiful when the boy smiles,
Wanna hold him. Maybe I'll just sing about it.

Cause you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table.
No one can find the rewind button, boys,
So cradle your head in your hands,
And breathe... just breathe,
Oh breathe, just breathe

There's a light at each end of this tunnel, 
You shout 'cause you're just as far in as you'll ever be out
And these mistakes you've made, you'll just make them again
If you only try turning around.

2 AM and I'm still awake, writing a song
If I get it all down on paper, it's no longer inside of me, 
Threatening the life it belongs to
And I feel like I'm naked in front of the crowd
Cause these words are my diary, screaming out loud
And I know that you'll use them, however you want to

But you can't jump the track, we're like cars on a cable,
And life's like an hourglass, glued to the table
No one can find the rewind button now
Sing it if you understand.
and breathe, just breathe
woah breathe, just breathe,
Oh breathe, just breathe,
Oh breathe, just breathe.

_I believe in *song synchorinicty* - - - something I've been chatting to a few people about recently.
I've heard this song whilst taking off / landing in aeroplanes every time I've flown this year...

I finally downloaded it today and have been listening to it on repeat for most of the day._


----------



## XiolaBleu

Elliott Smith - Fond Farewell Lyrics 

The Litebrite's now black and white
Cause they took apart a picture that wasn't right
Pitch burning on a shining sheet
The only maker that you'd want to meet
A dying man in a living room
Whose shadow paces the floor
He’ll take you out any open door

Ch1
This is not my life
It's just a fond farewell to a friend
It's not what i'm like
It's just a fond farewell to a friend
Who couldn't get things right
Fond farewell to a friend

He said really I just wanna dance
Good and evil matched perfect it's a great romance
I can deal with some physic pain
If it'll slow down my higher brain
Veins full of disappearing ink
Vomiting in the kitchen sink
Disconnecting from the missing link

Ch2 (Same as Ch1)

I see you're leaving me and taking up with the enemy
The cold comfort of the in between
A little less than a human being
A little less than a happy high
A little less than a suicide
The only things that you really tried

Ch3 (Same)


----------



## Free Radical

*Yeah, I'm a dork :D*

*Rush - Subdivisions*

_Words by neil peart, music by geddy lee and alex lifeson_

Sprawling on the fringes of the city
In geometric order
An insulated border
In between the bright lights
And the far unlit unknown

Growing up it all seems so one-sided
Opinions all provided
The future pre-decided
Detached and subdivided
In the mass production zone

Nowhere is the dreamer
Or the misfit so alone

Subdivisions ---
In the high school halls
In the shopping malls
Conform or be cast out
Subdivisions ---
In the basement bars
In the backs of cars
Be cool or be cast out
Any escape might help to smooth
The unattractive truth
But the suburbs have no charms to soothe
The restless dreams of youth

Drawn like moths we drift into the city
The timeless old attraction
Cruising for the action
Lit up like a firefly
Just to feel the living night

Some will sell their dreams for small desires
Or lose the race to rats
Get caught in ticking traps
And start to dream of somewhere
To relax their restless flight

Somewhere out of a memory
Of lighted streets on quiet nights...

Subdivisions ---
In the high school halls
In the shopping malls
Conform or be cast out
Subdivisions ---
In the basement bars
In the backs of cars
Be cool or be cast out

Any escape might help to smooth
The unattractive truth
But the suburbs have no charms to soothe
The restless dreams of youth


----------



## cxsx

We can drag you out of bed in the middle of the night 
Drive tanks along your street looking for a fight 
We can put you in a cell an dash away the key 
Make you stand against the wall torture chamber stylee 
The reason is simple, it`s obvious to see 
We can shoot at you but you can`t kill we 
Don`t you see, don`t you see, your not an army 

The reason is simple, it`s obvious to see 
Right is on your side but the media`s with we 
Don`t you see, don`t you see, your not an army 

The thing you must remember since these troubles first began 
Were supported by a tax paying population 
And if the rest of this world is against we 
It`s a fact that the people of this country won`t see 

They can give you a trial by military 
But you won`t be sentenced politically 
You`ll be beat by other prisoners for political views 
But you just another killer when we read it in the news 
~
UB40 - You're Not An Army


----------



## grillparzerkarma

*Dresden Dolls- Girl Anachronism*

you can tell by the scars on my arms
and the cracks on my hips
and the dents in my car
and the blisters on my lips
that i'm not the carefullest of girls

you can tell 
from the glass on the floor
and the strings that are breaking
and i keep on breaking more
and it looks like i am shaking
but it's just the temperature

but then again 
if i were any colder i could disengage
if were any older i would set my age
but i don't think that you'd believe me

it's 
not
the
way
i'm
meant
to
be

it's just the way the operation made me

and you can tell
from the state of my room
that they let me out too soon
and the pills that i ate
came a couple years to late
and i've gopt some issues to work through
there i go again
pretending to be you
make believing
that i have a soul beneath the surface
trying to convince you
it was accidentally on purpose

iam not so serious
this passion is a plagiarism
i might join your century 
but only on a rare occaision
i was taken out before the labor pains set in
and now behold the world's worst accident:
I am the girl anachronism.

and you can tell
from the red in my eyes
and the bruises on my thighs
and the knots in my hair
and the bathroom full of flies

that i'm not right now at all
there i go again,
pretending that i'll fall

don't call the doctors caus
they've seen it all before
they'll say,

"Just 
let
her
crash
and
burn
she'll learn

The attention just encourages her."

and you can tell from the full body cast
that you're sorry that you asked
though you didi everything you could
like any decent person would
but ii might be catching so don't touch
you'll start beliieving you're immune to gravity
and stuff
don't get me wet because the bandages will all come off
because the bandages will all come off

and you can tell
from the smoke at the stake
that the current state is critical

well
it
is

the l ittle things
for instance:

in the time it takes to break it
you could make up ten excuses
"please excuse her for the day
it's just the way the medication makes her"

i don't necessarily 
believe there is a cure for this
so i might join your century
but only as a doubtful guest
i was too precarious
removed as a cessarian
behold the world's worst accident:
I am the girl anachronism


----------



## Manne

grillparzerkarma said:
			
		

> *Dresden Dolls- Girl Anachronism*



Hahah, awesome!


*The Beatles - "Across The Universe"*

Words are flying out like endless rain into a paper cup,
They slither while they pass, they slip away across the universe.
Pools of sorrow waves of joy are drifting through my open mind,
Possessing and caressing me.
Jai Guru De Va Om
Nothing’s gonna change my world
Nothing’s gonna change my world.
Nothing’s gonna change my world
Nothing’s gonna change my world
Images of broken light which dance before me like a million eyes,
That call me on and on across the universe,
Thoughts meander like a restless wind
Inside a letter box they
Tumble blindly as they make their way
Across the universe
Jai Guru De Va Om
Nothing’s gonna change my world
Nothing’s gonna change my world

Nothing’s gonna change my world
Nothing’s gonna change my world.
Sounds of laughter shades of earth are ringing
Through my open views inciting and inviting me.
Limitless undying love which shines around me like a million suns,
It calls me on and on across the universe
Jai Guru De Va Om
Nothing’s gonna change my world
Nothing’s gonna change my world.
Nothing’s gonna change my world
Nothing’s gonna change my world


----------



## Mariposa

^amazing song.

For and by Johnny Cash:

Look a-yonder comin'
Comin' down that railroad track
Hey, look a-yonder comin'
Comin' down that railroad track
It's the Orange Blossom Special
Bringin' my baby back

Well, I'm going down to Florida
And get some sand in my shoes
Or maybe Californy
And get some sand in my shoes
I'll ride that Orange Blossom Special
And lose these New York blues

"Say man, when you going back to Florida?"
*"When am I goin' back to Florida? I don't know, don't reckon I ever will."*
"Ain't you worried about getting your nourishment in New York?"
"Well, I don't care if I do-die-do-die-do-die-do-die."

Hey talk about a-ramblin'
She's the fastest train on the line
Talk about a-travellin'
She's the fastest train on the line
It's that Orange Blossom Special
Rollin' down the seaboard line


----------



## AmorRoark

*Wilco* - Misunderstood

When you're back in your old neighborhood 
The cigarettes taste so good 
But you're so misunderstood 
You're so misunderstood 

There's something there that you can't find 
You look honest when you're telling a lie 
You hurt her but you don't know why 
You love her but you don't know why 

Short on long term goals 
There's a party there that we ought to go to 
If you still love rock and roll 
You still love rock and roll? 

It's only a quarter to three 
Reflecting off of your CD 
You're looking at a picture of me 
You're staring at a picture of me 

Take the guitar player for a ride 
'Cause he ain't never been satisfied 
He thinks he owes some kind of debt 
It'll be years before he gets over it 

There's a fortune inside your head 
When all you touch turns to lead 
You think you might just crawl back in bed 
With the fortune inside your head 

I know you're just a mama's boy 
You're positively unemployed 
So misunderstood 
So misunderstood 

I know you've got a god-shaped hole 
You're bleeding out your heart full of soul 
You're so misunderstood 
You're so misunderstood 
You're so misunderstood 
You're so misunderstood 

I'd like to thank you all for nothing 
I'd like to thank you all for nothing at all 
I'd like to thank you all for nothing 
Nothing, nothing, nothing, nothing, nothing at all 
Nothing, nothing, nothing, nothing at all


----------



## NHBfighter

*NIN Hurt*

I hurt myself today
to see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
the only thing that's real
the needle tears a hole
the old familiar sting
try to kill it all away
but I remember everything

what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
you could have it all
my empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt

I wear this crown of shit
upon my liar's chair
full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
beneath the stains of time
the feeling disappear
you are someone else
I am still right here

what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end

you could have it all
my empire of dirt
I will let you down
I will make you hurt
if I could start again
a million miles away
I would keep myself
I would find a way


----------



## rewiiired

*Right Where It Belongs -- NIN, With Teeth.*

See the animal in it's cage that you built
Are you sure what side you're on?
Better not look him too closely in the eye
Are you sure what side of the glass you are on?
See the safety of the life you have built
Everything where it belongs
Feel the hollowness inside of your heart
And it's all
Right where it belongs

What if everything around you
Isn't quite as it seems?
What if all the world you think you know
Is an elaborate dream?
And if you look at your reflection
Is it all you wanted to be?
What if you could look right through the cracks?
Would you find yourself
Find yourself afraid to see?

What if all the world's inside of your head
Just creations of your own?
Your devils and your gods
All the living and the dead
And you really are alone
You can live in this illusion
You can choose to believe
You keep looking but you can't find the woods
While you're hiding in the trees

What if everything around you
Isn't quite as it seems?
What if all the world you used to know
Is an elaborate dream?
And if you look at your reflection
Is it all you wanted to be?
What if you could look right through the cracks
Would you find yourself
Find yourself afraid to see?


----------



## Free Radical

this song kicks so much ass.... %)
click & give it a listen

Saul Williams - Telegram

I'm falling up flights of stairs, scraping myself from the sidewalk, jumping from rivers to bridges, drowning in pure air. Hip Hop is lying on the side of the road, half dead to itself. Blood scrawled over its mangled flesh, like jazz, stuffed into an oversized record bag. Tuba lips swollen beyond recognition. Diamond studded teeth strewn like rice at karma's wedding. The ring bearer bore bad news. Minister of information wrote the wrong proclamation. And now everyone's singing the wrong song. Dissonant chords find necks like nooses. That nigga kicked the chair from under my feet. Harlem shaking from a rope, but still on beat. "Damn that loop is tight." Nigga, found a way to sample the way the truth the light. Can't wait to play myself at the party tonight. Niggas are gonna die. Cop car swerves to the side of the road. Hip Hop takes its last breath. The cop scrawls vernacular manslaughter onto a yellow pad, then balls the paper into his hand, deciding he'd rather free-style. "You have the right to remain silent." You have the right to remain silent. You have the right to remain silent. And maybe you should have before your bullshit manifested.

These thugs can't fuck with me, they're too thugged out. Niggas think I'm bugged out, 'cause I ain't Sean John or Lugged out. This ain't hip hop no more, son, it's bigger than that. This ain't ghetto no more, black, it's bigger than black. So where my aliens at? Girl, we're all illegal. This system ain't for us. It's for rich people. And you ain't rich, dawg, you just got money. But you can't buy shit to not get hungry.

Telegram to Hip Hop: Dear Hip Hop .(stop). This shit has gone too far. (stop). Please see that mixer and turntables are returned to Kool Herc. (stop). The ghettos are dancing off beat. (stop). The master of ceremonies have forgotten that they were once slaves and have neglected the occasion of this ceremony. (stop). Perhaps we should not have encouraged them to use cordless microphones, for they have walked too far from the source and are emitting a lesser frequency (stop). Please inform all interested parties that cash nor murder have been added to the list of elements. (stop). We are discontinuing our current line of braggadocio, in light of the current trend in "realness". (stop). As an alternative, we will be confiscating weed supplies and replacing them with magic mushrooms, in hopes of helping niggas see beyond their reality. (stop). Give my regards to Brooklyn.

These thugs can't fuck with me, they're too thugged out. Niggas think I'm bugged out, 'cause I ain't Sean John or Lugged out. This ain't hip hop no more, son, it's bigger than that. This ain't ghetto no more, black, it's bigger than black. So where my aliens at? Girl, we're all illegal. This system ain't for us. It's for rich people. And you ain't rich, dawg, you just got money. But you can't buy shit to not get hungry.


----------



## rewiiired

*Time Is Running Out -- MUSE.*

I think I'm drowning
asphyxiating
I wanna break the spell
that you've created 

you're something beautiful
a contradiction
I wanna play the game
I want the friction

you will be
the death of me
yeah, you will be
the death of me

bury it
I won't let you bury it
I won't let you smother it
I won't let you murder it

our time is running out
and our time is running out
you can't push it underground
we can't stop it screaming out

I wanted freedom
but I'm restricted
I tried to give you up
but I'm addicted

now that you know I'm trapped
sense of elation
you'll never dream of breaking this fixation
you will squeeze the life out of me

bury it
I won't let you bury it
I won't let you smother it
I won't let you murder it

our time is running out
and our time is running out
you can't push it underground
we can't stop it screaming out
how did it come to this 

you will suck the life out of me

bury it
I won't let you bury it
I won't let you smother it
I won't let you murder it

our time is running out
and our time is running out
you can't push it underground
we can't stop it screaming out

how did it come to this


----------



## DigitalDuality

dying to get to get away
let the pain of yesterday
 go slipping through the cracks
hiding myself away
watching all the memories fade
go from red to black...


----------



## mariacallas

*Central Reservation ~ Beth Orton*
_
Running down a central reservation in last night's red dress,
And I can still smell you on my fingers and taste you on my breath; 
Stepping through brilliant shades,
All the color you bring,
This time, this time, this time,
Is whatever I want it to mean.

If this is where memories are made,
I'm gonna like what I see,
And everything that I ever took for granted,
I'm gonna let it be.

I step through every shade,
All the color you bring,
This time, this time, this time,
Is whatever I want it to mean.

And everything and nothing is as sacred as we'd want it to be,
When it's really all,
Make it really all,
Compared to what.

It's like living in the middle of the ocean,
With no future, no past,
And everything that's good about now,
Well, might just glide right past.

I'm stepping through brilliant shades,
All the color you bring,
This time, this time, this time,
Is fine just as it is.

And everything is sacred here,
And nothing is as sacred as I want it to be,
When it's really all compared to what....
_


----------



## punktuality

*MISERERE - The Cat Empire*

This is the song I have in my sig at the moment... it is probably one of the most beautiful and powerfull songs I have ever heard.

MISERERE
[FELIX] - The Cat Empire

Do you ever look around
turn your ear to the ground
show your face to the sky
on a night when the skies echoe sounds
from inside of your mind
on the stage that you shone
where the sun did become you
and move with your thoughts
through the sighs and the scenes
of the worlds you have seen
and the sights that have been
your reflection in shadows and dreams?
- your reflection in shadows and dreams

Did you ever see a man
who did walk down the street
white robe with no shoes on his feet
and on top of his head place a box with two slits
and the sign from his neck said
‘I do not exist’
or a woman who could not remember her name
did stutter and stutter
again and again
and saw you and called you her son
her eyes said
‘my being is gone
but still I’m not dead’?

Miserere

Have you ever seen a sound
have you listened to an image
have you ever touched a thought
have you ever tasted nothing
have you ever told a lie
that was true more than truth
because truth it had lied
all its life when it spoke to you?
And what did it say
it is that it is this
this goes here here is there
it is not yes it is
it was dulling your senses
your eyes they were bound
have you ever my friends
been looking around?

And the other replies
with a wave of a hand
I am already here
in this promised land
but not by a god and not by a king
and not by a spirit
deep from within
I am here
because a miracle’s a whim
it’s a flash of glory
it’s an empty tin
and maybe might lets you in
not to save you
but to keep on looking-

Miserere…

Have you ever
been so happy that you’re sad?
that the lights turn to stars
and the stars become eyes
and hello’s are goodbye’s
and the laughs are the sigh’s
and the show disappears with the note
‘until next time’

Long live living
if living can be this

Long live living
if living can be this

Long live living
if living can be this

Long live living
if living can be this

Do you ever look around
turn your ear to the ground
show your face to the sky
on a night when the skies echoe sounds
from inside of your mind
on the stage that you shone
where the sun did become you
and move with your thoughts
through the sighs and the scenes
of the worlds you have seen
and the sights that have been
your reflection in shadows and dreams
Do you ever look around
and find what is yet to be found?


----------



## FixXxer

im very shocked to see some muse in here.. i love that song..
 my signature is actually from a song -- (blackout) i may post those lyrics in the future

subdivisions is one of my favorite ruish songs by far, very great band.. the truth behind them maybe too revealing..

 the lyrics i want to post now

Tragically Hip - Nautical Disaster

 I had this dream where I relished
The fray and the screaming that filled my head all day
It was as though I'd been spit there, settled in , into a pocket
Of a lighthouse off some rocky socket,
Off the coast of France, Dear

One afternoon, four thousand men died in the water here
Five hundred more were thrashing madly as parasites might in you blood
Now I was in lifeboat designed for ten and ten and only,
Anything that systematic would get you hated.
It's not a deal nor a test nor a love of something fated.
The selection was quick, the crew was picked and
those left in the water got kicked off our pant leg and we headed for home.

Then the dream ends when the phone rings
You doing alright he said it's out there ,most days and nights
But only a fool would complain
Anyway Susan if you like our conversation is as faint as the sound in my memory
As those fingernails scratching on the hull


----------



## Mysterier

*Blind Melon -- Mouthful Of Cavities*

*Mouthful Of Cavities*

Mouthful of cavities
Your souls a bowl of jokes
And everyday you remind me
How I'm desperately in need 

See, I got a lot of fiends around
And they're peaking through nothing new
They see you
They see everything you do 

See everything on the inside, out 

Oh, please give me a little more
And I'll push away those baby blues
Cause one of these days this will die
So will me and so will you 

I write a letter to a friend of mine
I tell him how much I used to love watch him smile 

See I haven't seen him smile in a little while 

Haven't seen him smile in a little while 

But, I know you're laughing from the inside out
Laughin' from the inside out
I know you're laughing from the inside out
Laughing from the inside
From the inside
From the inside
From the inside
From the inside out


----------



## milkncereal2

when we add up all those inches
that's going to make the fucking difference
between WINNING and LOSING
between LIVING and DYING.

the whole inches speech by al pacino is brilliant. you can relate somethng in that speech to each day of your life.


----------



## Free Radical

lately ive gotten some priceless looks from people when they see/hear me singing along with this in my car. shit, i never knew i could sing so well 

i re-bought Community Service II on an impulse solely to hear this song. that cd's been lost since like july and i kept seeing the case lying around & this song kept going thru my head...


"Bizarre Love Triangle"

Every time i think of you
I feel shot right through with a bolt of blue
It's no problem of mine but it's a problem I find
Living a life that I can't leave behind
There's no sense in telling me
The wisdom of a fool won't set you free
But that's the way that it goes
And it's what nobody knows
While every day my confusion grows

Every time I see you falling
I get down on my knees and pray
I'm waiting for that final moment
You'll say the words that I can't say

I feel fine and I feel good
I'm feeling like I never should
Whenever I get this way, I just don't know what to say
Why can't we be ourselves like we were yesterday
I'm not sure what this could mean
I don't think you're what you seem
I do admit to myself
That if I hurt someone else
Then I'll never see just what we're meant to be
Every time I see you falling
I get down on my knees and pray
I'm waiting for that final moment
You'll say the words that I can't say


----------



## 2ndtweekend

Coheed and Cambria
                                     "Wake Up"

i'm going to ride this plane out of your life again
i wish that i could stay but you argue
more than this i wish you could've seen my face
in backseat staring out the window

i'll do anything for you
kill anyone for you

so leave yourself intact
'cause i will be coming back
in a phrase to cut these lips , 
"i love you"

the morning will come 
in the press of every kiss
with your head upon my chest
where i will annoy you
with every waking breath
until you decide to wake up

i earned through hope and faith
the curves around your face
that i'm the one you'll hold forever
if morning never comes for either one of us
then this i pray to you wherever

i'll do anything for you
this story is for you
('cause i'd do anything you want me to..for you)
i'll do anything for you
kill anyone for you


----------



## spinkle

*Inflammatory Writ - Joanna Newsom*

Oh, where is your inflammatory writ?
Your text that would incite a light, "Be lit"?
Our music deserving devotion unswerving--
cry "Do I deserve her?" with unflagging fervor!
(Well, no we do not, if we cannot get over it)

But what's it mean when suddenly we're spent?
Tell me true!
Ambition came and reared its head, and went
Far from you!
Even mollusks have weddings, though solemn and leaden
but you dirge for the dead, take no jam on your bread!
...just a supper of salt, and a waltz through your empty bed.

And all at once it came to me,
and i wrote and hunched 'till four-thirty
But that vestal light, it burns out with the night
in spite of all the time that we spent on it,
on one bedraggled ghost of a sonnet!
While outside, the wild boars root
Without bending a bough underfoot--
O, it breaks my heart; I don't know how they do't.

So don't ask me!

And as for my inflammatory writ?
Well, I wrote it and I was not inflamed one bit.
Advice from the master derailed that disaster;
he said "Hand that pen over to ME, poetaster!"
While across the great plains, keening lovely & awful,
ululate the last Great American Novels--
An unlawful lot, left to stutter and freeze, floodlit.
(But at least they didn't run, to their undying credit.)


----------



## Spencer

"The Great Golden Baby"
-Circa Survive

Make your move
Obvious humor
Desperate and respiratory plight

Always on
Dressed to impress
I’ll be the last one to find out why

Time takes its toll on us
This changes everything
I’d be a liar if I denied you at all
Oh, now that I know
This changes everything

I’ve been trading ideas with intriguing men, and I
I percieve an honest solution
To all your plight

Time takes its toll on us
This changes everything
I’d be a liar if i denied you at all
Oh, now that I know
This changes everything

Oh, now that I know
Oh, now that I know

And the amplifier screams out loud for the last time
Wave your hands at the audience as you sink on in
First chance to hide you need desperately so, find me so (so)

Motion gives up on you in the end
I’ll try my best to be home by then
You’ll see the grace we had
But you’ll never have
You’ll never have

I’m going home by my own way
I’m going home by my own


I would really love if you’d sit him down
I would really love if you’d sit him down
I would really love if you’d pull this thread
I would really love if you’d pull this thread


----------



## suki_lives

Nothing Hurts Like Love ~ Daniel Bedingfield

Broken hearts, broken dreams,
There just some things love brings
When you learn that its all the lie you cry
You find out

Nothing, 
Nothing, 
Nothing 
Hurts like love
Nothing brings your heart so much pain

Broken hearts, broken dreams

There just some things love brings
When you learn that its all the lie you cry
You find out

Nothing, 
Nothing, 
Nothing 
Hurts like love
Nothing brings your heart so much pain

Broken hearts, broken dreams

There just some things love brings
When you learn that its all the lie you cry
You find out

Nothing, 
Nothing, 
Nothing 
Hurts like love
Nothing brings your heart so much pain

Broken hearts, broken dreams

There just some things love brings
When you learn that its all the lie you cry
You find out

Nothing, 
Nothing, 
Nothing 
Hurts like love
Nothing brings your heart so much pain

Broken hearts, broken dreams

There just some things love brings
When you learn that its all the lie you cry
You find out

Nothing, 
Nothing, 
Nothing 
Hurts like love
Nothing brings your heart so much pain

Broken hearts, broken dreams

There just some things love brings
When you learn that its all the lie you cry
You find out.


----------



## Mysterier

^hey suki. 

*waves*


----------



## Shambolic Vitriol

The Jam....It's Too Bad.


All we seemed to do was talk about it.
We always end up shouting about it.
There was a time when we could overcome it.
But it's too late to say we'll just forget it.

It's too bad that we had to break up.
And too much said for us to ever make up.
I could get by if I could just forget you.
But things remind me and I feel so sad now.

Same old feeling everytime I see you.
And every avenue I walk I'm behind you.
Your back is turned and your eyes are closed girl.
You move in circles that are out of my reach now.

We could say we're sorry.
But it's not the point is it?


----------



## AmorRoark

Well I can't tell you anything
You don't already know
I keep on trying
I should just let it go

I keep on singing
Your eyes, they just roll
It sounds like someone else's song
From a long time ago

You already know the story
And the chords are just the same
You already know I love you
And I sound like what's his name

But you can't stop me
I want you to know
I know it sounds like someone else's song
From a long time ago

*Wilco* - _Someone Else's Song_


----------



## AmorRoark

Do you still sing of the mountain bed we made of limbs and leaves?
Do you still sigh there near the sky where the holly berry bleeds?
You laughed as I covered you over with leaves
Face, breast, hips, and thighs
You smiled when I said the leaves were just the color of your eyes

Rosin smells and turpentine smells from eucalyptus and pine
Bitter tastes of twigs we chewed where tangled wood vines twine
Trees held us in on all four sides so thick we could not see
I could not see any wrong in you, and you saw none in me

Your arm was brown against the ground, your cheeks part of the sky
Your fingers played with grassy moss, as limber you did lie
Your stomach moved beneath your shirt and your knees were in the air
Your feet played games with mountain roots as you lay thinking there

_Below us the trees grew clumps of trees, raised families of trees, and they
As proud as we tossed their heads in the wind and flung good seeds away
The sun was hot and the sun was bright down in the valley below
Where people starved and hungry for life so empty come and go

There in the shade and hid from the sun we freed our minds and learned
Our greatest reason for being here, our bodies moved and burned
There on our mountain bed of leaves we learned life's reason why
The people laugh and love and dream, they fight, they hate to die_

The smell of your hair I know is still there, if most of our leaves are blown
Our words still ring in the brush and the trees where singing seeds are sown
Your shape and form is dim but plain, there on our mountain bed
I see my life was brightest where you laughed and laid your head...

I learned the reason why man must work and how to dream big dreams
To conquer time and space and fight the rivers and the seas
I stand here filled with my emptiness now and look at city and land
And I know why farms and cities are built by hot, warm, nervous hands

I crossed many states just to stand here now, my face all hot with tears
I crossed city, and valley, desert, and stream, to bring my body here
My history and future blaze bright in me and all my joy and pain
Go through my head on our mountain bed where I smell your hair again.

All this day long I linger here and on in through the night
My greeds, desires, my cravings, hopes, my dreams inside me fight:
My loneliness healed, my emptiness filled, I walk above all pain
Back to the breast of my woman and child to scatter my seeds again

*Woody Guthrie (lyrics) & Wilco (music)* - _Remember the Mountain Bed_


----------



## Dastrix Slogan

Coldplay - Fix you

When you try your best but you don’t succeed
When you get what you want but not what you need 
When you feel so tired but you can’t sleep
Stuck in reverse

And the tears come streaming down your face
When you lose something you can’t replace
When you love someone but it goes to waste
Could it be worse

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you

And high up above or down below
When you’re too in love to let it go
But if you never try you’ll never know
Just what you’re worth

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you

Tears stream down your face
When you lose something you cannot replace
Tears stream down your face
And i…
Tears stream down your face 
I promise you I will learn from my mistakes
Tears stream down your face
And i…

Lights will guide you home
And ignite your bones
And I will try to fix you


----------



## The Anti-Man

*A song that freakin' owns me right now:*

*Noise Is The Best Revenge* by *Morrissey*

Hey kid, take my hand 
If only for awhile 
And tell me all over again

You say noise it's the best revenge 
Noise, noise, noise 
All you can say is noise it's the best revenge 
I know why you're dreaming 
Noise, it's the best revenge 
I know why you're dreaming too 

Hey kid, let me cry 
And don't think any less of me 
I've been hawking this song for too long 

You say noise its the best revenge 
There's a right way, there's a wrong way 
And there's even a Victorian legal system 
But noise, it's the best revenge 
I know why you're dreaming 
Noise it's the best revenge 
I know why you're dreaming too 

Hey kid, let me die 
A short walk into the dark sky 
A final adventure if only I wasn't so tired 

You say I know why you're dreaming 
I know why you're dreaming 
You say I know why you're dreaming 
I know why you're dreaming, 'cause it's the only escape 
I know why you're dreaming, 'cause it's the only escape to... to...


----------



## cxsx

She came without a farthing
A babe without a name
So much ado 'bout nothing
Is what she'd try to say
So much ado my lover
So many games we played
Through ev'ry fleeted summer
Through ev'ry precious day

All dead all dead
All the dreams we had
And I wonder why I still live on
All dead all dead
And alone I'm spared
My sweeter half instead
All dead and gone all dead

All dead all dead
At the rainbow's end
And still I hear her own sweet song
All dead all dead
Take me back again
You know my little friend's
All dead and gone

Her ways are always with me
I wander all the while
But please you must forgive me
I am old but still a child

All dead all dead
But I should not grieve
In time it comes to ev'ryone
All dead all dead
But in hope I breathe
Of course I don't believe
You're dead and gone
All dead and gone
~
Queen - All Dead, All Dead


----------



## The Anti-Man

*This song just came on iTunes and it rules!*

*Staring at the Sun* by *TV on the Radio*

Cross the street from your storefront cemetery 
Hear me hailing from inside and realize 

I am the conscience clear 
In pain or ecstasy 
And we were all weaned my dear 
Upon the same fatigue 

(You're staring at the sun) 
Oh my own voice 
Cannot save me now 
It's just 
(standing in the sea) 
One more breath 
And then 
I go down 

Your mouth is open wide 
The lover is inside 
And all the tumults done 
Collided with the sign 
You're staring at the sun 
You're standing in the sea 
Your body's over me 

Note the trees because 
The dirt is temporary 
More to mine than fact face 
Name and monetary 

Beat the skins and let the 
Loose lips kiss you clean 
Quietly pour out like light 
Like light, like answering the sun 

You're staring at the sun 
You're standing in the sea 
Your mouth is open wide 
You're trying hard to breathe 
The water's at your neck 
Your body's over me 

Be what you will 
And then throw down your life 
Oh it's a damned fine game 
And we can play all night 

You're staring at the sun 
You're standing in the sea 
Your mouth is open wide 
You're trying hard to breathe 
The water's at your neck 
Your body's over me 

You're staring at the sun 
You're standing in the sea 
You're staring at the sun 
You're standing in the sea


----------



## cxsx

Idle juvenile on the street, on the street
Who is kicking everything with his feet, with his feet
Fighting on the wrong side of the law, of the law
Don't kick, don't fight, don't sleep at night
And shake a leg
Shake a leg
Shake a leg
Shake it again

Keeping out of trouble with eyes in the back of my face
Kicking ass in the class and they tell me you're a damn disgrace
They tell me what they think but they stink and I really don't care
Got a mind of my own, move on, get out of my hair
Shake a leg, shake your head
Shake a leg, wake the dead
Shake a leg, get stuck in
Shake a leg, shake a leg

Magazines, wet dreams, dirty women on machines for me
Big licks, skin flicks, tricky dicks are my chemistry
Goin' against the grain, trying to keep me sane with you
So stop your grinnin' and drop your linen for me
Shake a leg, shake your head
Shake a leg, wake the dead
Shake a leg, get stuck in
Shake a leg, shake a leg

Shake it
Come on

Idle juvenile on the street, on the street
Kicking everything with his feet, with his feet
Fighting on the wrong side of the law, of the law
Spitting and bitin' and kicking and fightin' for more
Shake a leg, shake your head
Shake a leg, wake the dead
Shake a leg, get stuck in
Shake a leg, play to win
Shake a leg, shake your head
Shake a leg, wake the dead
Shake a leg, get stuck in
Shake a leg, shake a leg

Shake it
Oh yeah
~
AC/DC - Shake A Leg


maaaaan!  these lyrics are appealing to me on a couple different levels.  on a physical level cos i'm going to join karate again and it makes me wanna kick the shit outa somethin.  and totally on a spiritual level where it goes "wake the dead."  let's see there's physical , spiritual, intellectual - cos of the whole intellectual independence thing goin on.   emotional?   it just psyches me out and that's basically my outlook on life right now.   and then i was also diggin Pantera - A New Level, that's a helluva tune right there too - uhmm.. that guitar riff in it reminded me of Shake A Leg and everything n junk.  oh and uhmmm.. on a sexual level too heh heh.


----------



## rewiiired

*Shinedown: Better Version.*

Excuse the mess, I didn't see you from behind
I caught a glimpse but the reflection's only mine
It's almost like I'm paralyzed and locked outside myself
What I don't need is to concede because I won't be someone else
I am not perfect and I don't claim to be
And if that's what you wanted
Well then I'm so sorry

How about a better version of the way that I am?
How about a better version that makes me understand?
How about a better version of the way that I am?
The way I look, the way I speak,
how about a better version of me?

Excuse the wall, I put it up from time to time
A silver shade, and the design is all mine
It's just a maze that everyday I seem to be stuck in
It never seems to fade away but I pray for the day it ends

I am not perfect and I don't claim to be
And if that's what you wanted
Well then I'm so sorry

Show me my vital signs until I'm realigned.


----------



## orbital_forest

Rishloo-Narcissist Code

Crown all the thieves and you worship the liars 
And bow down before every whore in a tie 
Lost to the end though the sun also rises 
And those who would dare bring the turn of the tide

Arrogant serenity 
Falter on the scale when I weigh you

This doubt may breed desires 
For truth 
For truth

Glare just long enough to convey your displeasure 
As drops, one by one, start to fall in the pool 
Blurring the sight of a misplaced alliance 
Where deaf lead the blind, and the blind lead the 
fools

Ignorant security 
Falter on the scale when I weigh you

This doubt may breed desires 
To look deeper than the surface 
And to dare to understand 
All the mysteries residing beneath

These reflections of a purpose, false impressions 
of a past 
That exist only to serve the elite

Fuck all these complacent sheep 
Chasing after every prize 
Begging at the masters' feet 
Happy to ostracize 
Fuck all those who will not see 
Further than the mirror's lies 
Fuck you and your vanity 
It's too late, we're out of time 
To stand idly by and wait 
So why don't you take this chance 
And find a place to 
Feast on the wealth of your self-indulgence 
While the meek and the worthy change 
This world again 
Gnawing away at your precious elegance 
I hope that you like the taste 
For there you shall stay 
Lost


----------



## Skigs

Henry Rollins (rollins Band) from 'The End of Silence' Albumn


"  Low Self Opinion  "

I think you got a low self opinion man
I see you standing all by yourself
Unable to express the pain of your distress
You withdraw deeper inside
You alienate yourself
And everybody else
They wonder what’s on your mind
They got so tired of you
And your self ridicule
They wrote you off and left you behind

You sleep alone at night
You never wonder why
All this bitterness wells up inside you
You always victimize
So you can criticize yourself
And all those around you

The hatred you project
Does nothing to protect you
You leave yourself so exposed
You want to open up
When someone says
Lighten up
You find all your doors closed
Get yourself a break from self rejection
Try some introspection
And you just might find
It’s not so bad and anyway
At the end of the day
All you have is yourself and your mind
The self hatred that blinds you
Binds you grinds you keeps you down
The world falls down around you
You build up walls around you
You wear disgust like a crown

If you could see the you that I see
When I see you seeing me
You’d see yourself so differently
Believe me

I know the self doubt that runs inside your mind
I know the self that treats you so unkind

If you could see the you that I see
When I see you
You would see things differently
I assure you



...i love to listen to this when i need a bit of a psyche up - kind of slaps me out of any self-loathing i may be experiencing temporarily! hehe...


----------



## AlphaCharlieID

I wanted you to know I love the way you laugh
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain away
I keep your photograph; I know it serves me well
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

‘cause I’m broken when I’m open
And I don’t feel like I am strong enough
‘cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel light when you’re gone away

The worst is over now and we can breathe again
I wanna hold you high, you steal my pain away
There’s so much left to learn, and no one left to fight
I wanna hold you high and steal your pain

‘cause I’m broken when I’m open
And I don’t feel like I am strong enough
‘cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel right when you’re gone away

‘cause I’m broken when I’m open
And I don’t feel like I am strong enough
‘cause I’m broken when I’m lonesome
And I don’t feel light when you’re gone away 

Crappy i know... but i like this Seether song.. Broken


----------



## AmorRoark

*The Smiths* - _Asleep_

Sing me to sleep
Sing me to sleep
I’m tired and i
I want to go to bed

Sing me to sleep
Sing me to sleep
And then leave me alone
Don’t try to wake me in the morning
’cause I will be gone
Don’t feel bad for me
I want you to know
Deep in the cell of my heart
I will feel so glad to go

Sing me to sleep
Sing me to sleep
I don’t want to wake up
On my own anymore

Sing to me
Sing to me
I don’t want to wake up
On my own anymore

Don’t feel bad for me
I want you to know
Deep in the cell of my heart
I really want to go

There is another world
There is a better world
Well, there must be
Well, there must be
Well, there must be
Well, there must be
Well ...

Bye bye
Bye bye
Bye ...


----------



## brothermarcus

*elliott smith - "either/or (no more)"*

You're strong, you're stubborn now
In an endless symbolic war
Brave or bored, either/or

Sometimes I ricochet from the past
And at times a future I’ve already had before
Champion or chore, either/or.

I’ll write the pages you rip out, back in their places again
One day you’ll know what you’re talking about
I can hardly imagine, but until then I’ll be

Filling in these blanks that you create
Every time you win some petty score
Posing as hardcore, oh yeah, either/or

Look at the spin chief, battered and broken
Clutching a plastic rose
We’re all in the downpour you carry around for
Trashing a lifestyle you’ve never known

It’s a useful dream that makes
Quite an entertaining show and not much more
Up against and for, either/or


----------



## blase deviant

Apoptygma Berzerk - Paranoia

Chew the pill that tastes like hell, but gives you strength Embrace the drug that makes you mad, cause still it turns you into Something else Feel the need for love grows stronger! Swap your mind for a mirror-search, and shake until the break of day

One day you'll realize that you were wrong And you'll regret that all this happened Did it (all) happen? Some day you'll realize that you were wrong (You'll be) Left with paranoia, (as your only friend)

Your mind is full of enemies, the room is full of energies That want to take control They're all around you, and you're all alone Your mind is full of enemies, the room is full of energies Haunting your soul They're all around you, and you're on your own

One day you'll realize that you were wrong You'll regret that all this happened Some day you'll realize that you were wrong To be left with Paranoia


----------



## [with a *K*]

Handshake Drugs - Wilco


I was chewin' gum for something to do 
The blinds were being pulled down on the dew 
Inside, out of love, what a laugh 
I was looking for you 

Saxophones started blowing me down 
I was buried in sound 
Taxicabs were driving me around 
To the handshake drugs I bought downtown 
To the handshake drugs I bought downtown 

They were translated poorly, I felt like a clown 
I looked like someone I used to know 
I felt alright 
And if I ever was myself
I wasn't that night 

Oh it's okay for you to say 
What you want from me 
I believe that's the only 
Way for me to be, exactly 
What you want me to be 

Oh it's okay for you to say 
What you want from me 
I believe that's the only 
Way for me to be 
Exactly what you want me to be 

Oh I was chewin' gum for something to do 
The blinds were being pulled down on the dew 
Inside, out of love, what a laugh 
I was looking for you 

Saxophones started blowin' me down 
I was buried in sound 
The taxicabs were driving me around 
To the handshake drugs I bought downtown 
To the handshake drugs I bought downtown 

Oh it's okay for you to say 
What you want from me 
I believe that's the only 
Way for me to be
Exactly what do you want me to be?
Exactly what do you want me to be? 

Felt like a clown 
They were translating poorly 
I looked like someone 
I used to know 
And if I ever was myself
I wasn't that night 

Exactly what do you want me to be? 
Exactly what do you want me to be?


----------



## suki_lives

The End of the World - Skeeter Davis

Why does the sun go on shining? 
Why does the sea rush to shore? 
Don’t they know it’s the end of the world
'cause you don’t love me anymore? 


Why do the birds go on singing? 
Why do the stars glow above? 
Don’t they know it’s the end of the world
It ended when I lost your love


I wake up in the morning and I wonder
Why ev’rything is the same as it was
I can’t understand, no, I can’t understand
How life goes on the way it does!


Why does my heart go on beating? 
Why do these eyes of mine cry? 
Don’t they know it’s the end of the world? 
It ended when you said goodbye


Don’t they know it’s the end of the world? 
It ended when you said goodbye.


Goodbye to Love - the Carpenters

I’ll say goodbye to love
No one ever cared if I should live or die
Time and time again the chance for love has passed me by
And all I know of love is how to live without it
I just can’t seem to find it

So I’ve made my mind up
I must live my life alone
And though it’s not the easy way
I guess I’ve always known

I’d say goodbye to love

There are no tomorrows for this heart of mine
Surely time will lose these bitter memories
And I’ll find that there is someone to believe in
And to live for something I could live for

All the years of useless search
Have finally reached an end
Loneliness and empty days will be my only friend
From this day love is forgotten
I’ll go on as best I can

What lies in the future is a mystery to us all
No one can predict the wheel of fortune as it falls
There may come a time when I will see that I’ve been wrong
But for now this is my song

And it’s goodbye to love
I’ll say goodbye to love


----------



## suki_lives

Johnny Cash - Hurt



I hurt myself today
to see if I still feel
I focus on the pain
the only thing that's real
the needle tears a hole
the old familiar sting
try to kill it all away
but I remember everything
what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
and you could have it all
my empire of dirt

I will let you down
I will make you hurt

I wear this crown of thorns
upon my liar's chair
full of broken thoughts
I cannot repair
beneath the stains of time
the feelings disappear
you are someone else
I am still right here

what have I become?
my sweetest friend
everyone I know
goes away in the end
and you could have it all
my empire of dirt

I will let you down
I will make you hurt

if I could start again
a million miles away
I would keep myself
I would find a way


----------



## suki_lives

In My Life - The Beatles


There are places I remember 
All my life, though some have changed 
Some forever not for better 
Some have gone and some remain 
All these places had their moments 
With lovers and friends 
I still can recall 
Some are dead and some are living 
In my life I've loved them all 

But of all these friends and lovers 
there is no one compares with you 
And these memories lose their meaning 
When I think of love as something new 
Though I know I'll never lose affection 
For people and things that went before 
I know I'll often stop and think about them 
In my life I love you more


----------



## doesntmatter

*drugs*

Rob Crow - Drugs

I don't even know what to say
except that maybe it should be important
and I don't even know its name
if it were a dog I'd call it Rover
ah ah ah
ah ah ah
and then something should go right here
maybe something about being an alcoholic
and the skyrocketing price of beer
I wish I could do drugs


p.s. you probably already know, but hurt isn't cash. he did throw "thorns" in though. : )


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Legendary Pink Dots* - Lucifer Landed

"Dance for me!" he calls out from the fence but we just shake a little.
"Fall for me!" We fall and make amends with holy Marys. I can't look you in
the eye because your heel is pressing hard upon my head. You terrify me
truly - you petrify me half to death. You're telling me that you feel
mysterious today. Walk with me... or may I walk with you? What does it take?
Be with me... I can still remember being weightless, feeling free. I could
dance without a hundred fingers pointing, where the laughs were never mean.
And I know there's something out there. And I know I'm going to get there...
Please don't be mysterious today...


----------



## The Anti-Man

*Life Is A Pigsty - Morrissey*

It’s the same old S.O.S.
But with brand new broken fortunes
And once again I turn to you
Once again I do I turn to you

It’s the same old S.O.S.
But with brand new broken fortunes
I’m the same underneath
But this you, you surely knew

Life is a pigsty
Life is a pigsty
Life is a pigsty
Life is a pigsty

Life, life is a pigsty
Life, life is a pigsty
Life, life is a pigsty
Life is a pigsty

And if you don’t know this
Then what do you know?
Every second of my life I only live for you
And you can shoot me
And you can throw me off a train
I still maintain
I still maintain
Life, life is a pigsty
Life is a pigsty
And I’d been shifting gears all along my life
But I’m still the same underneath
This you surely knew
I can’t reach you
I can’t reach you
I can’t reach you anymore

Can you please stop time? 
Can you stop the pain?
I feel too cold 
And now I feel too warm again
Can you stop this pain?
Can you stop this pain?
Even now in the final hour of my life 
I’m falling in love again
Again
Even now in the final hour of my life 
I’m falling in love again
Again 
Again 
Again
I’m falling in love again
Again
Again
Again


----------



## brothermarcus

*"I dreamed a dream" - Les Miserables*

There was a time when men were kind,
And their voices were soft,
And their words inviting.
There was a time when love was blind,
And the world was a song,
And the song was exciting.
There was a time when it all went wrong...

I dreamed a dream in time gone by,
When hope was high and life, worth living.
I dreamed that love would never die,
I dreamed that God would be forgiving.
Then I was young and unafraid,
And dreams were made and used and wasted.
There was no ransom to be paid,
No song unsung, no wine, untasted.

But the tigers come at night,
With their voices soft as thunder,
As they tear your hope apart,
And they turn your dream to shame.

He slept a summer by my side,
He filled my days with endless wonder...
He took my childhood in his stride,
But he was gone when autumn came!

And still I dream he'll come to me,
That we will live the years together,
But there are dreams that cannot be,
And there are storms we cannot weather!

I had a dream my life would be
So different from this hell I'm living,
So different now from what it seemed...
Now life has killed the dream I dreamed...


----------



## (Wordy)

*The Chameleons - Second Skin*

One cold damp evening
The world stood still
I watched as I held my breath
A silhouette I thought I knew
Came through
And someone spoke to me
Whispered in my ear
This fantasy's for you
Fantasies are "in" this year

My whole life passed before my eyes
I thought
What they say is true
I shed my skin and my disguise
And cold, numb and naked
I emerged from my cocoon
And a half remembered tune
Played softly in my head

Then he turned smiling
And said
I realise a miracle is due
I dedicate this melody to you
But is this the stuff dreams are made of?
If this is the stuff dreams are made of
No wonder I feel like I'm floating on air
Everywhere
It feels like I'm everywhere

It's like you fail to make the connection
You know how vital it is
Or when something slips through your fingers
You know how precious it is
Well you reach the point where you know
It's only your second skin


----------



## Mysterier

*One Of Us by Hell Is For Heroes*

*One Of Us*

we've been abducted
my head corrupted
sharp shock commotion
stirs up confusion
we failed to notice
blinded by daylight
this grand delusion
we lost the track

i stand corrected
captain arrest me
these bones upon me
plastered and fractured
make your selection
through gaps in memory
they tell their own tale
playing for time..

for all the steps that we can take
we'll never close the open space
so captain get us out of here
return us to the fear we know

to guard against the animals
a shelter from the avalanche.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Sentenced - The Luxury Of A Grave*

On day zero my mother was expecting the worst
And out of my father´s ass I was born, feet first

"Oh, no."

The most horrendous piece of feces ever forced
To be disposed of is what I was created for

Oh, no...[I´m sorry that I was born!]...so wrong!

When death releases you from me
Just dump my foul remains on some near-by field
- I don´t deserve a grave
When you finally get rid of me
Just let my corpse decay...unburied
- I do NOT deserve the luxury of a grave

My worthlessness is something there is no doubt of:
- I am a waste of the filth I was made out of

How low...[I´m sorry I´m still alive]...can I go!?

When death releases you from me
Just dump my foul remains on some near-by field
- I don´t deserve a grave
When you finally get rid of me
Just let my corpse decay...unburied
- I do NOT deserve the luxury of...

Oh, no...a coffin would be way too nice
Oh, no...a see-through plastic bag will do just fine

When death releases you from me
Just dump my foul remains on some near-by field
- I don´t deserve a grave
When you finally get rid of me
Just let my corpse decay...unburied
- I do NOT deserve the luxury of a grave...


----------



## Mysterier

*Songs: Ohia*

*Tigress*

it's difficult not to worry about what happens next 
certain looks sort out confused looks 
and certain looks sport confused looks 
and I watched us talking in the mirror 
and you put on that look 
that says this little star wishes she weren't single 
it is the eye that catches me a man protesting his worth 
it is the year that catches you putting the shake on your words 
you are alert as a tigress at a common table with her fate 
you can almost taste it 
we'll be gone be morning or be together by then(x2) 
and I believe every woman has made up her mind to win


----------



## alasdairm

i heard this on the radio yesterday while driving and it made me feel warm and fuzzy:

*you're my best friend* by *queen*

Ooh you make me live
Whatever this world can give to me
It's you you're all I see
Ooo you make me live now honey
Ooo you make me live

Ooh you're the best friend that I ever had
I've been with you such a long time
You're my sunshine and I want you to know
That my feelings are true
I really love you
Oh you're my best friend

Ooo you make me live

Ooh I've been wandering round
But I still come back to you
In rain or shine
You've stood by me girl
I'm happy at home
You're my best friend

Ooo you make me live
Whenever this world is cruel to me
I got you to help me forgive
Ooo you make me live now honey
Ooo you make me live

You're the first one
When things turn out bad
You know I'll never be lonely
You're my only one
And I love the things
I really love the things that you do
You're my best friend

Ooo you make me live

I'm happy at home
You're my best friend
Oh you're my best friend
Ooo you make me live
You you're my best friend

alasdair


----------



## phishEcLOVEr

WOW this came on my radio...it is exactly what I need to do, Pray for Grace
*
Why must I feel like this today
I'm a soldier but afraid sometimes
To face the things that may
Block the sun from shinin' rays
And fill my life with shades of grey
But still I long to find a way
So today I pray for grace

I take a moment to myself
So I can myself
To feel myself
And be real myself
Life's addictions and afflictions
Cause abrasions from their friction
Sometimes, it's easier to live in fiction
I can run, but I can't hide
From the pains that
Reside deep down inside
There is no pill
That can be swallowed
There is no guru
That can be followed
There's no escapin'
From my own history
Those that I hurt,
And those that hurt me
I was dead for a million years
'Fore I was born and
I'll be dead for a million more
After I'm gone
So I live, to give somethin'
That can live on
Like the way you hum a song when the music's gone
Like the warmth on the sand
When the sun goes down
And I'm sittin' with myself
Nobody else is around but,

(chorus)

Been a long, long time
Since I been away
Been a long, long time
Since I felt this way
Been a long, long time
I found the words to say
How much I'm grateful
For my life today
'Cause under every cup
You might find a nut
Behind every corner
You might get jacked up
At the end of every rainbow,
You might find gold
The last bite of your sandwich,
Hope you don't find mould
'Cause none of us
Can live the perfect life
The kind that we see on nick at night
And sometimes, we all
Just lose sight
Of the pain that will guide us
From dark into the light
We fall down yes, but we get up,
And sometimes we just need
A little bit of love
To help make it
Through another day
Into the night, into the light,
Into a Saturday
So in the morning when I'm waitin'
For the sun to raise
And my head's a little foggy
Like I'm in a haze
I remind myself that
Everything is gonna be okay
I take a breath, slow down and say....

(chorus)
*
Artist: Michael Franti And Spearhead
Album: Everyone Deserves Music
Title: Pray For Grace

_there is a higher power_


----------



## (Wordy)

*Bomb the Bass (featuring Justin Warfield) - Bug Powder Dust*

Check it, yo!
I always hit the tape with the rough road styles
You heard the psychdelic and ya came from miles
Keep my rhymes thick like a Guinness brew
So you could call me black and tan when I'm a wreckin' a crew
I'm like Bill Lee writing when he's in Tangiers
And now I'm on a soul safari with my Beatnik peers
Analog reel and a little distortion
Smokin' on somethin' s'you could say I'm scorchin'
I never been the type to brag but beware
I'll make a man burn his draft card like it was hair
Send ya up the river like you lookin' for Kurtz
I got the mugwhump jism up in every verse

I always hit the apple when I'm going to shoot
So you can call me William Tell or Agent Cooper to boot
Mr. Mojo Risin' on the case again
So tell your mother and your sister and your sister's friends
Like an exterminator running low on dust
I'm bug powder itchin' and I can't be trust
Interzone trippin' and I'm off to Annexia
I gotta get a typewriter that's sexier
My name is Justin and that's all that's it
And I'll be spittin' rhymes wicked like it ain't for this shit
Houses of the Holy like Jimmy Page
But the song remains the same so I'm stuck in a rage
Just like Jane when she's going to Spain
I think I'm going away tomorrow, just a fool in the rain
Light up the candles and bless the room
I'm paranoid, snow blind, just a black meat fool

(Refrain x2)
Bug powder dust an' mugwhump jism
And the wild boys runnin' Interzone trippin'
Letter to control about the Big Brother 
Try like hard to not blow my cover

Never been a fake and I'm never phony
I got more flavour than a packet of macaroni
Rock drippin' from my every vowel
I've got the soul of the sixties like Ginsberg's Howl
Shootin' mad ball and I'm always jukin'
Take you to the hole and I'm surely hoopin'
Top of the pops like the Lulu's show
I'll take a walk on Abbey Road with my shoes of soul
I got a splinter though, damn, you know man it hurt
I got a Vegemite sandwich from Men at Work
I keep minds in line, but time sublimes,
So when you search you find something like a gold mine
A psychadelic meanderings in the poem
I got a patter, patter anyplace that I roam
Waiting for the sun on a Spanish caravan
Solar eclipse and I'm feeling like starin' man

(Refrain x2)

Who's that man in the windowpane
Got somethin' on his tongue and it's startin' to stain
Sho' nuff equip so wop n'get down
Step up on my ladder and you'll get beat down
Hash bar style so I'm singin' day glow
Wakin' up the dead like Serpent and the Rainbow
Jeff Spicoli roll me another hay
The Fish that Saved Pittsburgh with Dr. J
Shockin' your ass like a faulty vibrator
Hear me now, but you'll probably get the vibe later
Who knows where the wicked wind blows
Que sera sera just leave it alone
Great space coaster toast up the town ?????
Makin' midgets with my man Dr. Shrinker
Pass the hookah, throw down the pillows
Cloth on the ceiling, blow rings that billow
Kick off the shoes and relax your feet
Now roll up your sleeves for this lyrical treat

(Refrain x2)


For full notes and references on all the allusions in these lyrics, go here: http://www.sauna.org/kiulu/powder.html


----------



## LvMkngFlwrChld

sit around and check BL but nones postin
read old threads for an hour or 2.
twiddle my thumbs just for a bit
im sick of all the same old shit
in a houlse with unlocked doors and im fucking lazy

bite my lip and close my eyes
Take me away to paradise
I'm so damn bored I'm
Going blind!!!
An I smell like shit

Peel me off this Velcro seat
And get me moving
I sure as hell can't do
It by myself
I'm feeling like a
Dog in heat
Barred indoors from the
Summer street
I locked the door to
My own cell
And I lost the key

I got no motivation
Where is my motivation
No time for motivation
Smoking my inspiration

Sit around and watch the
Phone, but no one's calling
Call me pathetic, call me
What you will
My mother says to get a job
But she don't like the
One she's got
When masturbation's lostIts fun
You're fucking breaking

Bite my lip and close my eyes
Take me away to paradise
I'm so damn bored
I'm going blind
And loneliness has to suffice
Bite my lip and close my eyes
Slipping away to paradise
Some say "Quit or I'llGo blind"
But it's just a myth


----------



## itsjustme

what job


----------



## XiolaBleu

*The Libertines - You can't stand me now*

"An ending fitting for the start
you twist and tore our love apart
your light fingers threw the dark
that shattered the lamp and into the darkness cast us..."

*"No you've got it the wrong way round
you shut me out and blamed it on the brown"
cornered the boy kicked out at the world...the world kicked back
alot fuckin' harder...*

If you wanna try, If you wanna try
there's no worse you could do (oh oh oh)
I know you lie (I know you lie)
I'm still in love with you (oh oh oh)

Can't take me anywhere (I'll take you anywhere)
You can't take me anywhere (I can't take you anywhere)
I'll take you anywhere you wanna go

OH, YOU CAN'T STAND ME NOW YOU CAN'T STAND 
ME NOW CAN'T STAND ME NOW
CAN'T STAND ME NOW

*Have we enough to keep it together?
or do we just keep on pretending (and hope our 
luck is never ending)...
You tried to pull the wool I wasn't feeling too clever,
you take all that they're lending
until you needed mending...*

If you wanna try, If you wanna try
there's no worse you could do (oh oh oh)
I know you lie
All you do is make me cry
And all these words they ring true (oh oh oh)

Can't take me anywhere (I'll take you anywhere)
You can't take me anywhere (I can't take you anywhere)
I'll take you anywhere you wanna go

OH, YOU CAN'T STAND ME NOW YOU CAN'T STAND 
ME NOW CAN'T STAND ME NOW
CAN'T STAND ME NOW


----------



## DoubleTrouble

*Elliott Smith -  A Distorted Reality Is Now A Necessity To Be Free*

I'm floating in a black balloon
O.D. on Easter afternooon
My mama told me, "baby stay clean
there's no in between."
But all you ladies and you gentlemen
between's all you've ever seen or been
Fit poorly and arrange the sight
Doll it up in virgin white

You disappoint me
you people raking in on the world
The Devil's script sells
you the heart of a blackbird

Shine on me baby
'cos it's raining in my heart

Sun's rising on a choppy glare
Rain dropping acid bought up in the air
A distorted reality is now a necessity
to be free

It's so disappointing
first I'll put it all down to luck
God knows why my
country don't give a fuck

Shine on me baby
'cos it's raining in my heart
Shine on me baby
'cos it's raining in my heart


----------



## EntrenchdMentalist

Lionrock - Packet of Peace (Words by MC Buzz B)

The bottles are all empty, the potion’s gone
Powers promised like the dawn, It just won't carry on
I leave the empties on the doorstep to be filled by time
Is he a wizard or a teacher? Is she a friend of mine?
I left a note thats signed with haste "Give me a packet of peace to taste"
And if you're willing an extra crate of any power to combat hate
'Cos though I hurt the hatings' pain
and I need love to take the strain, a parcel of extra blessing
To keep my days from guessing

Oh teach me, the words won't turn the way I ask them
Oh reach me, show faces true before I pass them

I know the world is out of key and it shrinks inside me
So many faces to be friends when all the madness ends
*I'll leave my mind beneath the mat so you can let yourself in
If you can stand the mess then stay, but I'm not entertaining*
I feel the richness of our days are like smoke to hold
I'd make a paper heart to love you if I knew where to fold
But I must sit and just keep trying until I see the shape I seek
As I must learn to sculpt the strength for everyday that I'm weak

Oh teach me, the storms won't turn the way we aim them
Oh reach me, the dreams grow wild before we tame them

I've bolded my favourite line, but that whole second verse is just mindblowingly good. The whole thing. I love it.


----------



## (Wordy)

For me 'Packet of Peace' is probably the ultimate morning track... so many times it's been the burst of energy that's allowed me to kick on. 

And they're the best lyrics you're ever likely to hear in a club.


----------



## always_dizzy

Bits and pieces from _Hamburg song_-Keane

I don't want to be adored
Don't want to be the first in line
I'd like to shine a little light
To shine a light on your life
To make you feel loved

No, don't want to be the only one you know
I want to be the place you call home

I lay myself down to make it so
But you don't want to know
I give much more than I'd ever ask for

Will you see me in the end?
Or is it just a waste of time
Trying to be your friend?
Just shine, shine, shine
Shine a little light on my life
And warm me up again

Fool, I wonder if you know yourself at all
You know that it could be so simple

Say a word or two to brighten my day
Do you think that you could see your way
To lay yourself down and make it so?


----------



## always_dizzy

_Absolution_-Muse

Lips are turning blue
A kiss that can't renew
I only dream of you
My beautiful

Tiptoe to your room
A starlight in the gloom
I only dream of you
And you never knew

Sing for absolution
I will be singing
And falling from your grace

There's nowhere left to hide
In no one to confide
The truth burns deep inside
And will never die

Lips are turning blue
A kiss that can't renew
I only dream of you
My beautiful

Sing for absolution
I will be singing
And falling from grace

Our wrongs remain unrectified
And our souls won't be exhumed


----------



## keiths31

"Dust N' Bones"
(Stradlin / McKagan / Slash)


Lyrics:

He lost his mind today
He left it out back on the highway
On "65"

She loved him yesterday
Yesterday's over
I said okay
That's all right
Time moves on
That's the way
We live an hope to see the next day
That's all right

Sometimes these things they are so easy
Sometimes these things they are so cold
Sometimes these things just seem to rip you right in two
Oh no man don't let 'em get ta you

She loved him yesterday
He laid her sister
She said O.K.
An that's all right
Buried her things today
Way back out deep
Behind the driveway
And that's all right

Sometimes these women are so easy
Sometimes these women are so cold
Sometimes these women seem to rip you right in two
Only if you let 'em get to you

Ya get out on your own
And you/take all that you own
And you/forget about your home
And then you're/just fuckin' gone

*There's no logic here today
Do as you got to, go your own way
I said that's right
Time's short your life's your own
And in the end
We are just

DUST N' BONES*


----------



## wesmdow

im sure its been listed a million times, but john lennons 'imagine' is some of the best poetry ive heard. i like a perfect circles cover of it better--but the lyrics are thanks to mr lennon, no?

i also love trent reznor:

in reptile:

"devils speak of the ways in which youll manifest/
angels bleed at the tainted touch of my caress"

^i think thats just straight up genius,


----------



## suki_lives

Wherever You Will Go
The Calling

So lately, been wondering
Who will be there to take my place?
When I'm gone, you'll need love
To light the shadows on your face
If a greater wave shall fall
It'll fall upon us all
With those dreams that are set in stone
Could you make it on your own?

If I could, then I would
I'll go wherever you will go
Way up high, or down low
I'll go wherever you will go

And maybe I'll find out
A way to make it back someday
To watch you, to guide you
Through the darkest of your days
If a greater wave shall fall
And fall upon us all
Then I hope there's someone out there
Who can bring me back to you

If I could, then I would
I'll go wherever you will go
Way up high, or down low
I'll go wherever you will go

Run away with my heart
Run away with my hopes
Run away with my love

I know now just quite how
my life and love might still go on
In your heart, in your mind
I'll stay with you for all of time

If I could, then I would
I'll go wherever you will go
Way up high, or down low
I'll go wherever you will go
If I could turn back time 
I'll go wherever you will go
If I could make you mine
I'll go wherever you will go 

I'll go wherever you will go


----------



## suki_lives

Savage Garden - Affirmation  

I believe the sun should never set upon an argument
I believe we place our happiness in other people's hands
I believe that junk food tastes so good because it's bad for you
I believe your parents did the best job they knew how to do
I believe that beauty magazines promote low self esteem
I believe I'm loved when I'm completely by myself alone

I believe in Karma what you give is what you get returned
I believe you can't appreciate real love until you've been burned
I believe the grass is no more greener on the other side
I believe you don't know what you've got until you say goodbye

I believe you can't control or choose your sexuality
I believe that trust is more important than monogamy
I believe your most attractive features are your heart and soul
I believe that family is worth more than money or gold

I believe the struggle for financial freedom is unfair
I believe the only ones who disagree are millionaires

I believe in Karma what you give is what you get returned
I believe you can't appreciate real love until you've been burned
I believe the grass is no more greener on the other side
I believe you don't know what you've got until you say goodbye

I believe forgiveness is the key to your unhappiness
I believe that wedded bliss negates the need to be undressed
I believe that God does not endorse TV evangelists
I believe in love surviving death into eternity

I believe in Karma what you give is what you get returned
I believe you can't appreciate real love until you've been burned
I believe the grass is no more greener on the other side
I believe you don't know what you've got until you say goodbye


----------



## (Wordy)

*Tindersticks: Another Night In*

Greed's all gone now, there's no question
And I can see you push your hair behind your ears
Regain your balance
Doesn't matter where she is tonight
Or with whoever she spends her time
If these arms were meant to hold her
They were never meant to hold her so tight
For the love of that girl

Greed's all gone now, the panic subsides
When I could run, pulling arms to love her
Try to put myself on the inside

(Chorus)
For the love of that girl
Tears swell, you don't know why
For the love of that girl
They never fall, they can never run dry
For the love of that girl

Promise is never over, never questioned it needed reply
But she could breathe deep into my neck
Let me know I'm just on the outside

(Chorus)

Greed's all gone now, there's no question
And I can see you push your hair behind your ears
Regain your balance
Doesn't matter where she is tonight
Or with whoever she spends her time
If these arms were meant to hold her
They were never meant to hold her so tight

(Chorus)


----------



## (Wordy)

*Faithless: We Come One*

All the subtle flavors of my life
are become bitter seeds
and poisoned leaves
without you

You represent what's true
I drain the color from the sky
And turn blue
without you

These arms lack a purpose
Flapping like a humming-bird
I'm nervous 'cause
I'm the left eye
you're the right

Would it not be madness to fight
We come one

In you the song which rights my wrongs
In you the fullness of living
The power to begin again
From right now, in you

We come one

I'm unafraid
never never scared
Worries washed
pressed air
I am the left eye
you're the right
Would it not be madness to fight

We come one


----------



## kazza_baby

*Superchick - Courage*

I told another lie today
And I got through this day
No one saw through my games
I know the right words to say
Like "I don't feel well"
"I ate before I came"

Then someone tells me how good I look
and for a moment
*For a moment I am happy*
*But when I'm alone
No one hears me cry*

*I need you to know
I'm not through the night
Some days I'm still fighting to walk towards the light
I need you to know
That we'll be okay
Together we can make it through another day*

*I don't know the first time I felt unbeautiful*
The day I chose not to eat
What I do know is how I changed my life forever
*I know I should know better*
There are days when I'm okay
And for a moment
For a moment I find hope
But there are days when I'm not okay
And *I need your help
So I'm letting go*

*I need you to know
I'm not through the night
Some days I'm still fighting to walk towards the light
I need you to know
That we'll be okay
Together we can make it through another day*

You should know *you're not on your own*
These secrets are walls that keep us alone
I don't know when but what I know now
*Together we'll make it through somehow
Together we'll make it through somehow*

*I need you to know
I'm not through the night
Some days I'm still fighting to walk towards the light
I need you to know
That we'll be okay
Together we can make it through another day*


----------



## Mariposa

*Jeff Healy Band - Angel Eyes*

Girl, you're looking fine tonight,
and every guy has got you in his sights
What you're doing with a clown like me,
is surely one of life's little mysteries

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
"How did I ever win your love?"
What did I do?
What did I say,
to turn your angel eyes my way?

Well, I'm the guy who never learned to dance,
never even got one second glance
Across a crowded room was close enough,
I could look but I could never touch

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
"How did I ever win your love?"
What did I do?
What did I say,
to turn your angel eyes my way?

Don't anyone wake me,
if it's just a dream
'Cause she's the best thing,
that's ever happened to me

All you fellows, you can look all you like,
but this girl, you see, she's leavin' here with me tonight

There's just one more thing that I have to know,
if this is love why does it scare me so?
It must be something only you can see,
'cause girl I feel it when you look at me

So tonight I'll ask the stars above,
"How did I ever win your love?"
What did I do?
What did I say,
to turn your angel eyes my way?


----------



## continuousbeing2

The will to death by john frusciante

And they're thought to be lies
But we saw them, saw them 
We looked right in their eyes
Right at them, at them
Pinning space to the world
We slaughtered, slaughtered
Not a sound to be heard
We're awful, awful
And have you seen
How they run
Out of gas
They beat the pain
They sing in the rain
Endless and formless
They fly to the end
And back to the 
Beginning again
Have you put them aside
Your crazy thoughts and dreams
No they're a part of me
And they all mean one thing
The will to death is what keeps me alive
It's one step away, step away
Limitations are set
Only then can we go all the way, all the way
And have you seen how the cars when they pass
They come your way
Then they're speeding away
Coming to you and then going away
But for them nothings changed, for them nothings changed
Oooooooo, ooooooooo


----------



## EntrenchdMentalist

*K's Choice - Not An Addict*

Breathe it in and breathe it out
And pass it on, it's almost out
We're so creative, so much more
We're high above but on the floor

It's not a habit, it's cool, I feel alive
If you don't have it you're on the other side

The deeper you stick it in your vein
The deeper the thoughts, there's no more pain
I'm in heaven, I'm a god
I'm everywhere, I feel so hot

It's not a habit, it's cool, I feel alive
If you don't have it you're on the other side
I'm not an addict (maybe that's a lie)

It's over now, I'm cold, alone
I'm just a person on my own
Nothing means a thing to me
(Nothing means a thing to me)

It's not a habit, it's cool, I feel alive
If you don't have it you're on the other side
I'm not an addict (maybe that's a lie)

Free me, leave me
Watch me as I'm going down
Free me, see me
Look at me, I'm falling and I'm falling.

It is not a habit, it is cool I feel alive I feel...
It is not a habit, it is cool I feel alive

It's not a habit, it's cool, I feel alive
If you don't have it you're on the other side
I'm not an addict (maybe that's a lie)
I'm not an addict...


----------



## amoozing

*U2*--The Unforgettable Fire  
It's an old song I know, but for today it's perfect....


Ice 
Your only rivers run cold 
These city lights 
They shine as silver and gold 
Dug from the night 
Your eyes as black as coal 

Walk on by 
Walk on through 
Walk 'til you run 
And don't look back 
For here I am 

Carnival 
The wheels fly and the colors spin 
Through alcohol, 
Red wine that punctures the skin 
Face to face 
In a dry and waterless place 

Walk on by 
Walk on through 
So sad to beseige your love so head on 
Stay in this time 
Stay tonight in a lie 
I'm only asking but I 
I think you know 
Come on take me away 
Come on take me away 
Come on take me home 
Home again 

And if the mountain should crumble 
Or disappear into the sea 
Not a tear, no not I 
Stay in this time 
Stay tonight in a lie 
Ever after 
This love in time 
And if you save your love 
Save it all 

Don't push me too far 
Don't push me too far 
Tonight 
Tonight 
Tonight


----------



## alasdairm

two from this weekend.

*masters of war* by *bob dylan*
Come you masters of war
You that build all the guns
You that build the death planes
You that build the big bombs
You that hide behind walls
You that hide behind desks
I just want you to know
I can see through your masks

You that never done nothin'
But build to destroy
You play with my world
Like it's your little toy
You put a gun in my hand
And you hide from my eyes
And you turn and run farther
When the fast bullets fly

Like Judas of old
You lie and deceive
A world war can be won
You want me to believe
But I see through your eyes
And I see through your brain
Like I see through the water
That runs down my drain

You fasten the triggers
For the others to fire
Then you set back and watch
When the death count gets higher
You hide in your mansion
As young people's blood
Flows out of their bodies
And is buried in the mud

You've thrown the worst fear
That can ever be hurled
Fear to bring children
Into the world
For threatening my baby
Unborn and unnamed
You ain't worth the blood
That runs in your veins

How much do I know
To talk out of turn
You might say that I'm young
You might say I'm unlearned
But there's one thing I know
Though I'm younger than you
Even Jesus would never
Forgive what you do

Let me ask you one question
Is your money that good
Will it buy you forgiveness
Do you think that it could
I think you will find
When your death takes its toll
All the money you made
Will never buy back your soul

And I hope that you die
And your death'll come soon
I will follow your casket
In the pale afternoon
And I'll watch while you're lowered
Down to your deathbed
And I'll stand o'er your grave
'Til I'm sure that you're dead


*nothing compares 2 u* by *prince*
It's been seven hours and fifteen days,
Since you took your love away,
I go out every night and sleep all day,
Since you took your love away.
Since you've been gone I can do whatever I want,
I can see whomever I choose,
I can eat my dinner in a fancy restaurant,
But nothing, I said nothing can take away these blues.
'Cause nothing compares, nothing compares to you.

It's been so lonely without you here,
Like a bird without song,
Nothing can stop these lonely tears from falling,
Tell me, baby where did I go wrong?
I could put my arms around every boy I see,
But they'd only remind me of you,
I went to the doctor, guess what he told me,
He said "Girl, you better have fun, no matter what you do."
But he's a fool, 'cause nothing compares
Nothing compares to you.

All the flowers that you planted, mama, in the backyard,
All died when you went away,
I know that living with me, baby, was sometimes hard,
But I'm willing to give it another try,
'Cause nothing compares,
Nothing compares to you. 

alasdair


----------



## (Wordy)

Great choices alisdair.


----------



## suki_lives

"If You Could Read My Mind" - Johnny Cash version...   

If you could read my mind, love
What a tale my thoughts could tell
Just like an old time movie
About a ghost from a wishing well

In a castle dark or a fortress strong
With chains upon my feet
You know that ghost is me

_And I will never be set free
As long as I'm a ghost that you can't see_

If I could read your mind love
What a tale your thoughts could tell
Just like a paperback novel
The kind that drug stores sell
*When you reach the part where the heartaches come
The hero would be me
But heroes often fail*
And you won't read that book again
Because the ending's just too hard to take

I'd walk away like a movie star
Who gets burned in a three way script
Enter number two
A movie queen to play the scene
Of bringing all the good things out in me
But for now love, lets be real

I never thought I could act this way 
And I've got to say that I just dont get it
I don't know where we went wrong
But the feeling's gone
And I just can't get it back

If you could read my mind love
What a tale my thoughts could tell
Just like an old time movie
About a ghost from a wishing well

In a castle dark or a fortress strong
With chains upon my feet

But stories always end

_If you read between the lines
You'll know that I'm just trying to understand
The feelings that you lack_

I never thought I could feel this way
And I've got to say that I just don't get it
I don't know where we went wrong
But the feeling's gone
And I just can't get it back.


----------



## Raz

*Alicia Keys - Karma*

Weren't you the one who said that you don't want me anymore
And how you need your space and give the keys back to your door
And how I cried and tried and tried to make you stay with me
And still you said your love was gone and that I had to leave
Now you're *Talking bout a family*
Now you're saying I complete your dreams
Oh
Now you're sayin I'm your everything
You're confusing me
What you saying to me, don't play wit me, don't play wit me
Cause....

*What goes around comes around
What goes up must come down
Now who's cryin'*, desirin' to come back to me
What goes around comes around
What goes up must come down
Now who's cryin, desirin', to come back

I remember when I was sittin home alone
Waitin for you til 3 o'clock in the 'morn
And when you came home you'd always have some sorry excuse
Half explaining to me like I'm just some kind of a fool
*I sacrificed the things I wanted* just to do things for you
But when it's time to do for me
You never come thru
Now you wanna be up under me
Now you have so much to say to me
Now you wanna make time for me
Whatcha doin to me, you're confusin me
Don't play with me don't play with me cause

I remember when I was sittin home alone
Waitin for you till 3 o'clock in the 'morn
Night after night knowing something goin on
Wasn't long before I be gone
Lord knows it wasn't easy believe me
Never thought you'd be the one that would deceive me
And never do what you're supposed to do
No need to approach me fool, cuz I'm over you

Gotta stop trying to come back to me
*It's called Karma baby and it goes around*


----------



## DemonsInTheTrees

Dwarves - I Wish That I Was Dead

Well I wish that I was dead,
yeah I wish that I was dead.
They told me life is but a dream,
but all I dream are tragic scenes,
to be alive,
I just don't care,
eternal questions everywhere.
Sometimes in life we stumble,
oh Lord and we fall.
I want to end it all,
to end it all.
You'll find me hanging from a tree,
or underneath the deep blue sea.
It doesn't matter where I lie,
the graveyard or the highway side


----------



## suki_lives

Oh, i've been longing for as long as i can rememberFor
something like this to go my way-And it always felt so
right,And then you take it all away!Tell me
how i'm missing you, yah- like that again!I'm
still sleeping, missing you, yah- early in the pouring rain!I'm still dreaming missing you yah- it's our first
together,You see i thought i'd found the love
i'd have forever...Now i'm hiding myself
behind this shattered veil,And i know it's only me to
blame,And i'm swimming through this ocean of
grief,And i'm sailing up your way...Yah!!Tell me how i'm missing you, yah- like
that again!I'm still sleeping, missing you, yah-
early in the pouring rain!I'm still dreaming missing
you yah- it's the first together,You see i thought
i'd found the love i'd have forever...(Missing
you, missing you, missing you, yah)3x(I'd have
forever!! That i'd!!!)And everything in this
house is something of you,I can't escape even though
i try,Photographs of memories;I never knew i had so
many tears to cry...And i... yah... die (die, die,
die)I never knew i had so many tears to cry!!Tell me how i'm missing you, yah- like that again!
I'm still sleeping, missing you, yah- early in the
pouring rain!I'm still dreaming missing you yah-
it's our first together,You see i thought i'd
found the love i'd have forever...(I'd have
forever)


----------



## Helios.

*Hearts of Glass & Hearts of Stone. (TPSBs)*

Out of the corner of my eye I thought I saw a curtain rising...can't be certain...could be seeing what I want to see.. (TTG)


----------



## unicorn83

*undiscovered*

ashlee simpson is not my favourite....but this song hits me right through the heart right now...3 years later im back to posting!! love you all bluelighters!

undiscovered

Take it back, take it all back now
The things I gave, like the taste of my kiss on your lips,
I miss that now
I can't try any harder than I do
All the reasons I gave, excuses I made for you
I'm broken in two

All the things left undiscovered
Leave me empty and left to wonder
I need you
All the things left undiscovered
Leave me waiting and left to wonder

I need you
Yeah I need you

Don't walk away

Touch me now how I wanna feel
Something so real, please remind me 
My love, and take me back
Cuz I'm so in love with what we were
I'm not breathing I'm suffocating without you
Do u feel it too?

love sucks doesn't it? after giving all you've got for almost 4 years and get nothing in return it sucks the hell out of you! can't wait to just get out of this country and just forget all the heart ache one month to go...yay for me!


----------



## Helios.

they know what is what but they don't know what is what
they just strut, what the fuck?

they know what is what but they don't know what is what
they just strut, what the fuck?

they know what is what but they don't know what is what
they just strut, what the fuck?

Scott Bond, Discotech Generation.


----------



## User808

*Nin Everyday Is Exactly The Same (intense)*

I believe I can see the future
As I repeat the same routine
I think I used to have a purpose
But then again
That might have been a dream
I think I used to have a voice
Now i never make a sound
I just do what I've been told
I really don't want them to come around again

Oh, no

I can feel thier eyes are watching
In case I loose myself again
Sometimes I think I'm happy here
Sometimes, yet I still pretend
I can't remember how this got started
*But I can tell you exactly how it will end*

I'm writing on a little piece of paper
I'm hoping someday you might find
I'll hide it behind something
They won't look behind
I am still inside here
A little bit comes bleeding through
I wish this could have been any other way
But I just don't know- I don't know what else I can do!


----------



## cxsx

He was the wizard
Of a thousand kings
And I chanced to meet him
One night wandering
He told me tales
And he drank my wine
Me and my magic man
Kinda feeling fine

He had a cloak of gold
And eyes of fire
And as he spoke
I felt a deep desire
To free the world
Of its fear and pain
And help the people
To feel free again

Why don't we listen to
The voices in our hearts
cause then I know we'd find
We're not so far apart
Everybodys got to be happy
Everyone should sing
For we know the joy of life
The peace that love can bring

So spoke the wizard
In his mountain home
The vision of his wisdom
Means we'll never be alone
And I will dream of my magic night
And a million silver stars
That guide me with their light
~
Uriah Heep - The Wizard


----------



## Helios.

After the storm has...I will be I will be I will be I will be I will be I will be 
I will be I will be with you.  
I will be with you.

Scott Bond.
Gatecrasher Discotech Generation.
Track 10.
Disc 01.


----------



## suki_lives

"Yesterday Went Too Soon" by Feeder...

*dedicated to a 1.2 memory...
always...*

Sitting in today, watching traffic buzzing by, and faces nosing in
A victim of regret, it glitters and it fades away, like silver turning grey
Washed it all away, waiting for this dream to end, before it sucks me in

_I'm climbing high, up above the streets and rows of neon lights
I'm holding out my hand but I'm alone
Wish I could show you
Wish you could see through my eyes
Tomorrow shines through
But I'm missing yesterday_

Crashing on the ground, the silence seems to suffocate, and bury me again
Waiting for a taste, of happiness to lift me free, and carry me away

I'm climbing high, up above the streets and rows of neon lights
I know it's just a dream but I'm alive
Wish I could show you
Wish you could see through my eyes
Tomorrow shines through
But I'm missing yesterday
I'm still missing yesterday
I'll wait, I'll wait for you tonight.

Lost another week, feeling like a leper in, a world of vanity
It's killing me today, addiction pulls you down, you know
And he's the drug I need

Wish I could show you
Wish you could see through my eyes
Tomorrow shines through
But I'm missing yesterday
Wish I could show you
Wish you could see through my eyes
Tomorrow shines through
But I'm missing yesterday.


----------



## EntrenchdMentalist

*Divinyls - I Touch Myself*

I love myself I want you to love me
When I feel down I want you above me
I search myself I want you to find me
I forget myself I want you to remind me

I dont want anybody else
When I think about you I touch myself
Ooh I dont want anybody else oh no, oh no, oh no

Youre the one who makes me come running
Youre the sun who makes me shine
When youre around Im always laughing
I want to make you mine

I close my eyes and see you before me
Think I would die if you were to ignore me
A fool could see just how much I adore you
I get down on my knees I do anything for you

I dont want anybody else
When I think about you I touch myself
Ooh I dont want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no

I want you I dont want anybody else
And when I think about you I touch myself
Ooh, ooh, oo, oo ahh

I dont want anybody else when I think about you
I touch myself ooh I dont want anybody else
Oh no, oh no, oh no


----------



## knight_marshall

10,000 Days (wings Part 2) by Tool

Listen to the tales and romanticize,
How we follow the path of the hero

Boast about the day when the rivers overrun,
How we rise to the height of our halo.

Listen to the tales as we all rationalize
Our way into the arms of the savior
Faking all the trials and the tribulations,

None of us have actually been there,
Not like you...

Ignorant figures in the congregation
Gather around spewing sympathy,
Spare me...

None of them can even hold a candle up to you
Blinded by choices,
hypocrites won't see

But enough about the collective Judas
Who could deny you were the one who illuminated
your little piece of the divine

This little light of mine, a gift you passed on to me,
I'm gonna let it shine,
to guide you safely on your way

Your way home...

Ohh, what are they gonna do when the lights go down
without you to guide them all to Zion?
What are they gonna do when the rivers overrun
other than tremble insensibly?

High is the way
but our eyes are upon the ground.
You are the light and the way
They'll only read about
I only pray heaven knows
When to lift you out

10000 days in the fire is long enough.
You're going home...

You're the only one who can hold your head up high,
Shake your fist at the gates saying,
"I have come home now!"

Fetch me the spirit, the son and the father,
Tell them their pillar of faith has ascended.

"It's time now!
My time now!
Give me my
Give me my wings!"...

Give me my (x5)

"Give me my own wings"

You are the light, the way, that they will only read about

Set as I am in my ways and my arrogance
Burden of proof tossed upon non-believers.
You were my witness, my eyes, my evidence,
Judith Marie, unconditional one.

Daylight dims leaving cold fluorescence.
Difficult to see you in this light.
Please forgive this bold suggestion:
Should you see your maker's face tonight
Look him in the eye
Look him in the eye and tell him
I never lived a lie, never took a life,
But surely saved one
Hallelujah,
It's time for you to bring me home.


----------



## suki_lives

Scissor Sisters - "It Can't Come Quickly Enough"

Sailling through the tunnels 
In the morning by yourself 
There's a very special feeling 
True sensation all is well 
If you stand and reach your arms out wide 
Close your eyes and try to fly 
It's an underground illusion 
Tricking you from side to side 

We knew all the answers 
And we shouted them like anthems 
Anxious and suspicious 
That God knew how much we cheated 

It can't come quickly enough 
And now you've spent your life 
Waiting for this moment 
And when you finally saw it come 
It passed you by and left you so defeated 

Skyscrapers rise between us 
Keeping me from finding you 
If the concrete architecture 
Dissapeared there'd be so few 
Of us left to navigate and 
Defend ourselves from the tide 
It's an underground illusion 
Tricking you from side to side 

There's no indication of 
What we were meant to be 
Sucking up to strangers 
Throwing wishes to the sea 

It can't come quickly enough 
And now you've spent your life 
Waiting for this moment 
And when you finally saw it come 
It passed you by and 
Left you so defeated


----------



## Shambolic Vitriol

Coldplay..."Trouble"


Oh no, I see,
A spider web is tangled up with me,
And I lost my head,
The thought of all the stupid things I said.
Oh no, what's this?
A spider web, and I'm caught in the middle,
So I turned to run,
The thought of all the stupid things I've done,

I never meant to cause you trouble,
And I never meant to do you wrong,
And I, well if I ever caused you trouble,
Oh no, I never meant to do you harm.

Oh no I see,
A spider web and it's me in the middle,
So I twist and turn,
Here I am in my little bubble.

Singing, I never meant to cause you trouble,
I never meant to do you wrong,
And I, well if I ever caused you trouble,
Oh no, I never meant to do you harm.

They spun a web for me,
They spun a web for me,
They spun a web for me.


----------



## Tryptamine*Dreamer

*Esoteric - Enslavers of The Insecure*

"He that is slow to believe anything and everything is of
great understanding, for belief in one false principle is
the beginning of all unwisdom."

Slavery:
Followers of the right-hand path,
Looking to God for comfort.
Enslaved by his command,
Controlled by priests and bishops.

Conceited are the followers who preach unto others,
Not to follow is to burn in Hell.
Spreading lies about Satanism, to enslave the minds of sinners.

Propaganda spread - mass control.
Pay to repent - money for their pleasure.
Brainwashing the weak in mind.
If God is good, why should you fear him?

All they want is the feeling of power,
Of having others follow their morals.
All they bring is pain and fear to the ones who are unsure.

Kill these enslavers.
They only want to rule and judge you to satisfy their narrow minds.
Satanism is a way of life,
It is to do whatever will please you.
There are no commandments just follow you instincts,
Never bow down to the lambs of God.

Question the why and wherefore of their commandments.
Why should they be true?
Man's instincts go against self-denial.
Instincts of indulgence and self-preservation should come through.

"There is no heaven of glory bright and no hell where sinners roast.
Here and now is our day of torment. Here and now is our day of joy."


----------



## EntrenchdMentalist

This is another one that appeals to me every day, but has been running through my head all day since I played it at a gig last night. Killer lyrics.

*Anne Clark - Sleeper In Metropolis*

As a sleeper in metropolis
You are insignificance
Dreams become entangled in the system

Environment moves over the sleeper:
Conditioned air
Conditions sedated breathing
The sensation of viscose sheets on naked flesh
Soft and warm
But lonesome in the blackened ocean of night

Confined in the helpless safety of desires and dreams
We fight our insignificance
The harder we fight
The higher the wall

Outside the cancerous city spreads
Like an illness
It's symptoms
In cars that cruise to inevitable destinations
Tailed by the silent spotlights
Of society created paranoia

No alternative could grow
Where love cannot take root
No shadows will replace
The warmth of your contact

Love is dead in metropolis
All contact through glove or partition
What a waste
The City -
A wasting disease


----------



## (Wordy)

EntrenchdMentalist said:
			
		

> This is another one that appeals to me every day, but has been running through my head all day since I played it at a gig last night.



You mean you DID play at HTs? I had it in my diary, but I figured it wasn't happening because I hadn't heard any more about it.


----------



## EntrenchdMentalist

Oh, yeah, I did! It was good. Sorry, I should have reminded you.


----------



## Raz

*Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Knockin' on Joe*

These chains of sorrow, they are heavy, it is true
And these locks cannot be broken,
no, not with one thousand keys
O Jailer, you wear a ball-n-chain you cannot see
You can lay your burden on me
You can lay your burden down on me
You can lay your burden down upon me
But you cannot lay down those memories.

Woooo wooo wooo
Woooo wooo wooo
Here I go!
Knockin on Joe!
This square foot of sky will be mine til I die
Knocking on Joe
Woooo wooo wooo
All down the row.
Knockin on Joe.

O Warden I surrender you
Your fists cain't hurt me anymore
You know, these hands will never wash
These dirty Death Row floors
O Preacher, come closer, you don't scare me anymore
Just tell Nancy not to come here
Just tell her not to come here anymore
Tell Nancy not to come
And let me die in the memory of her arms.

O woo woo woo
Woo woo woo
All down the row.
Knockin on Joe.
O you kings of halls and ends of halls
You will die within these walls
And I'll go, all down the row
Knockin on Joe.

O Nancy's body is a coffin,
she wears my tombstone at her head
O Nancy's body is a coffin,
she wears my tombstone at her head
She wears her body like a coffin
She wears a dress of gold and red
She wears a dress of gold and red
She wears a dress of red and gold
Grave-looters at my coffin
before my bodies even cold.

It's a door for when I go
Knockin on Joe
These hands will never mop
your dirty Death Row floors
No! You can hide! You can run!
O but your trial is yet to come
O you can run! You can hide!
But you have yet to be tried!
You can lay your burden down here
You can lay your burden down here
Knockin on Joe
You can lay your burden upon me
You can lay your burden down upon me
Knockin on Joe
You cain't hurt me anymore
Knockin on Joe.


----------



## Helios.

I never meant to hurt you.
I never meant to try.
So this is goodbye.

Moby


----------



## up all night

EntrenchdMentalist said:
			
		

> *Divinyls - I Touch Myself*


Oh how I love the Divinyls!

*Holly Throsby - Things between people*

I don't know if it's because she's Australian, or because she's from my area, or simply because she speaks the truth for so many relationships, but this song is exactly how things still are when I see my ex, right down to the last detail. I love/hate her for it.

_All these old mistakes, they catch us up 
The same old patterns form again 
Till every day feels the same 

I usually bring the car out front and she gathers up and finds her things 
While he can't see where his friends stop and his lovers begin 
He says 'I cannot be around you because god knows it hurts 
But I cannot be without you 'cause it's much, much worse' 
So he reels me in and he reels me out again_


----------



## Helios.

"Can't you see, you've got a hold on me?"

A History of Our World, Part Two.

sin cos tan 
OHAHOA 

oscar had a hold on arthur
or, as dan would say, old hoes always have orange asses

"****** is actors, ****** deserve Oscars."
BIGGIE

cot sec csc
AOHAHO


----------



## Helios.

Raz,

yossarian_is_sane aka Aaron is the one who shot you.  His brother shot me in '99.  You didn't have to sell out, though.


----------



## New

*A Moment of Silence - Streetlight Manifesto*

A moment of silence, please, 
For those that never had the chance.
They show up to the party but
Are never asked to dance:
The losers, the liars,
The bastards, the thieves,
The cynicists, the pessimists
And those that don't
Believe in nothing.


----------



## EntrenchdMentalist

up all night said:
			
		

> While he can't see where his friends stop and his lovers begin



What a great line!


----------



## Helios.

"Those who went back received penalties for their acts."--WTC, WTF.
"War of the masses, outcome disastrous, many of the victims' families save their ashes."--WTC, WTF.
"For you can never defeat the God, impossible.  You can never defeat the God, impossible."--WTC, WTF.

"We all watch them.
We all watch them.
We all watch them burn."

Suede.

You can only go so far, you can only go so far, you can only go so far, for womankind.


----------



## Mariposa

It's not yet winter, but this seems appropriate on a dark, foggy day.



> Paul Simon - I Am A Rock
> 
> A winter's day
> In a deep and dark December;
> I am alone,
> Gazing from my window to the streets below
> On a freshly fallen silent shroud of snow.
> I am a rock,
> I am an island.
> 
> I've built walls,
> A fortress deep and mighty,
> That none may penetrate.
> I have no need of friendship; friendship causes pain.
> It's laughter and it's loving I disdain.
> I am a rock,
> I am an island.
> 
> Don't talk of love,
> Well I've heard the word before;
> It's sleeping in my memory.
> I won't disturb the slumber of feelings that have died.
> *If I never loved I never would have cried.*
> I am a rock,
> I am an island.
> 
> I have my books
> And my poetry to protect me;
> I am shielded in my armor,
> Hiding in my room, safe within my womb.
> I touch no one and no one touches me.
> I am a rock,
> I am an island.
> 
> *And a rock feels no pain;
> And an island never cries.*


----------



## Helios.

I'll keep my questions in a can, my hands inside my pockets.  If you like, you can lock it.  I won't look you in the eye.

----

I rock hell like THUNDER.
"spy versus spy" (track 9)
via Mike Jones.

----

And with needle pressed on to tight skin, Sonny, I cry to see where it's taken you.


----------



## Helios.

Lucy and Lucy and Lucy and Lucy and you should know.--ATCQ.

From West to East, from me to you, out here, Our New Eden.--TTG.

* * * *

Once there was a boy who died, twice.
Lived happily ever after, but that's another chapter.--OK.

As long as I know how to love, I know I'll be alive.--Gloria Gaynor.


----------



## Jabberwocky

THE USED
"The Taste Of Ink"

Is it worth it can you even hear me
Standing with your spotlight on me
Not enough to feed the hungry
I'm tired and I felt it for awhile now
In this sea of lonely
The taste of ink is getting old
It's four o' clock in the fucking morning
Each day gets more and more like the last day
Still I can see it coming
While I'm standing in the river drowning
This could be my chance to break out
This could be my chance to say goodbye
At last it's finally over
Couldn't take this town much longer
Being half dead wasn't what I planned to be
Now I'm ready to be free

So here I am it's in my hands
And I'll savor every moment of this
So here I am alive at last
And I'll savor every moment of this

And won't you think I'm pretty
When I'm standing top the bright lit city
And I'll take your hand and pick you up
And keep you there to so you can see
As long as you're alive and care
I promise I will take you there
And we'll drink and dance the night away

As long as you're alive
Here I am
I promise I will take you there


----------



## Helios.

"Bad Girl."

I'm talkin' bout the sad girl.


----------



## Helios.

Look Who's In The Freezer, Uncle Ebeneezer.--phish>.

CAPS LOCK

<.>>.>


----------



## saturnine

*"attitude" - the misfits.*

_Inside your feeble brain theres probably a whore
If you dont shut your mouth youre gonna feel the floor.._


----------



## Church

*"The Patient" by Tool*

_if there were no reward to reap
no loving embrace to see me through
this tedious path i've chosen here
i certainly would have walked away by now

if there were no desire to heal
the damaged and broken met along
this tedious path i've chosen here
i certainly would have walked away by now

and i still may_


----------



## Helios.

"Well, I'm the one who hides his medicine."--t<rick>y.

"It all became a silly game, some things cannot be bought.  I got exactly what I asked for, wanted it so badly, running rushing back for more, I suffered fools so gladly, but now I find I've changed my mind.


----------



## continuousbeing2

Modest Mouse-Edit the sad parts

Sometimes all I really want to feel is love
Sometimes I'm angry that I feel so angry
Sometimes my feelings get in the way
Of what I really feel I needed to say


----------



## Raz

*Portishead - Numb*

I'm ever so lost
I can't find my way
Been searching, but I have never seen
A turning, a turning from deceit

Cause the child roses like
Try to reveal what I could feel
I can't understand myself anymore
Cause I'm still feeling lonely
Feeling so unholy

Cause the child roses like
Try to reveal what I could feel
And this loneliness
It just won't leave me alone, oh no

I'm fooling somebody
A faithless path I roam
Deceiving to breath this secretly
A silence, this silence I can't bear

Cause a child roses light
Tries to reveal what I could feel
And this loneliness
It just won't leave me alone, oh no
And this loneliness
It just won't leave me alone

A lady of war
A lady of war


----------



## Ashley

*Jackson Browne - These Days*

Well I've been out walking
I don't do that much talking these days
These days
These days I seem to think a lot
About the things that I forgot to do
For you
And all the times I had the chance to

And I had a lover
It's so hard to risk another these days
These days
Now if I seem to be afraid
To live the life I have made in song
Well it's just that I've been losing so long

I'll keep on moving
Things are bound to be improving these days
These days
These days I sit on corner stones
And count the time in quarter tones to ten, my friend
Don't confront me with my failures
I had not forgotten them


----------



## Helios.

"These are the days we'll remember."--
Natalie Merchant.


----------



## Helios.

Welcome to the Jungle.
We've got Fun and Games.
We've got everything you want.
Honey, we know the names.

We are a very special breed.
You'll take it eventually.
You can have everything you want, 
But you better not take it for free.

In the Jungle.  Welcome to the Jungle.

GNR


----------

